# Johnny Depp



## midsamid

He has the write stuff when it comes to signing autographs while Cameron Diaz is the worst. This is according to a new list from Autograph Collector magazine. He topped the magazine's 14th annual survey of Hollywood's best and worst signers. This is something I never knew before! Awesome


----------



## Lanbanan

what makes him the best celebrity autograph signer?
What makes Cameron Diaz the worst?


----------



## hellooholly

i'm thinking either: the way the signature/autograph looks, how "pretty" it is etc, or, attitude: how willing and frequently they do autographs


----------



## mischa

wow!!!he's just perfect...


----------



## Kat

He just takes my breath away .....


----------



## kimmy

He is just sooooo fit - I loved him in crybaby hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## likeafeather77

I heard that on the radio today...I thought they were talking about the attitide...how willing they're to give autographs? I am not sure though!


----------



## midsamid

Lanbanan said:
			
		

> what makes him the best celebrity autograph signer?
> What makes Cameron Diaz the worst?


Well, Depp, 4 example, even signed autographs for crowds at the airport while carrying luggage,as 4 Diaz, Instead of just turning down a person's autograph request, she'll lecture them about how dumb autographs are. They (the magz people) are also using poll.


----------



## yhassan

Yes, Cameron Diaz, Justin Timberlake & Britney Spears were some of the worst ever they said! They said Depp never turns down a fan! Can he get any more wonderful?


----------



## orihime

johnny depp! here's some more sexy pictures of him I just have to share .


----------



## midsamid

orihime said:
			
		

> johnny depp! here's some more sexy pictures of him I just have to share .


----------



## Irissy

oh stop it you guys!  I'm getting an orgasm just looking at his hot pictures. :shame:  I love JD so much!!  I'm glad that he's so nice and considerate to all his fans.


----------



## midsamid

He says life is simpler there.  'I've always loved it there', he said In this week's issue of Newsweek. 'The phones don't ring as much, movies are never brought up in conversation. I'll take the kids and we'll go out to the trampoline and the swing set, and we'll stop by the garden and see how our tomatoes are doing. You know, old-fart stuff. Good stuff'. 



 



=================================================================================================

Source: celebritywonder.com


----------



## Lee

Oh,I   him.I've read an article ,they have a poll and he was the nicest and most generous in signing autograph.Good for him and glad to hear he's happy in France and what a choice!


----------



## Lee

Oh Thanks for the pic Midsamid!!!


----------



## Irissy

Gosh... I LOVEEEEE Johnny!!   Thanks for the news and the pictures!!! Ahhhhhhh... I love you JD!!! :shame:


----------



## mischa

ooooh....he's hot, hot, hot!!   
and seems to be a down-to-earth man and that's a good thing


----------



## Kellybag

Ladies, he is weird.  He grew up near me and is still friends with people that I know.  He is just way off base and bizarre...even though he is artsy.  He gets away with it all because he is a celeb, but if you or I were like that...trust me...hardly anyone would talk to us.  I also feel he puts down the U.S. a bit too much and yet he manages to make money off the people in the U.S.  I don't go for that no matter how good of an actor you may be.  Just my opinion!


----------



## H_addict

I agree with him that North America in gereneral is all wrapped up in "keeping up with the Joneses" syndrome. Europe is much more laid back.


----------



## goodmornin

good for him!!

that's the life that I want....

he's so sweet.. 

in response to *kellybag* i think that when you compare him to other celebrities, he sure is keepign himself on the ground more than others. I admire that =)


----------



## Kimm992

Kellybag said:
			
		

> Ladies, he is weird. He grew up near me and is still friends with people that I know. He is just way off base and bizarre...even though he is artsy. He gets away with it all because he is a celeb, but if you or I were like that...trust me...hardly anyone would talk to us. I also feel he puts down the U.S. a bit too much and yet he manages to make money off the people in the U.S. I don't go for that no matter how good of an actor you may be. Just my opinion!



I can't comment on anything he says about the U.S. because I've never heard him say anything good or bad.

I will say this though:

Good for him for being himself and not caring what other people think.  So what if he's "weird"....at least he's being true to himself and not forcing himself to be something he's not just because society may deem him as "weird".  

If only more people followed his example.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i just remember the 1st time i was disappointed with him because he ditched the tv show "21 jump street" the show that literally made him famous, and he said that the show is a crap...
but i actually enjoying his option of films he starred


----------



## Swanky

Glad he's happy there.  He sure as hell wan't happy here, where he makes a LOT of money!  Didn't he call us {the US} dumb or something eloquent like that?


----------



## TammyD

He's a broody, melancholy guy. I thought his character in Edwardscissorhands is just so "him". But one thing I respect about him is his ability to keep his private life private.


----------



## Twinklette

I can see why he'd want to get away from all the hoorah in LA/Hollywood.  He is so not that type of person it seems...I caught him on Inside the Actor's Studio on night and gained a newfound respect for him due to that interview - humble, laid back, smart...plus he's gorgeous :=)  Loved him every since 21 Jumpstreet days!  Oh and NIghtmare on Elm Street...he's so mysterious :=)


----------



## midsamid

SwankyMamaof3 said:
			
		

> Didn't he call us {the US} dumb or something eloquent like that?


 It was on German magz, Stern or somethin'.....he was quoted as saying that 'America is dumb, is something like a dumb puppy that has big teeththat can bite and hurt you, aggressive'. BUT.....he later said he intended no anti-American sentiment and called it an 'inaccurate and out of context misquote'. And the magazine stood by its story. I trust him! Coz those media sometimes, or always, taken something out of its context!!!


----------



## SuzyZ

I think he enjoys the privacy afforded to him in France.  He is a fine actor wherever he lives.


----------



## Roo

I saw Johnny Depp in Paris a few years ago.  He was in line in front of me at that ATM!  He seemed like a regular guy in a baseball cap.  I did not even pay him any notice until the French guy in back of me in line pointed out who he was as he was walking away.  This was in Montmartre and I was told later that at that time he and his SO Vanessa Paradis had an apartment there.  I know that they have a home in Provence as well, so they may be living there full time now.


----------



## Irissy

Roo said:
			
		

> I saw Johnny Depp in Paris a few years ago.  He was in line in front of me at that ATM!  He seemed like a regular guy in a baseball cap.  I did not even pay him any notice until the French guy in back of me in line pointed out who he was as he was walking away.  This was in Montmartre and I was told later that at that time he and his SO Vanessa Paradis had an apartment there.  I know that they have a home in Provence as well, so they may be living there full time now.



Oh Roo... you're so lucky to actually see him!!  How I would give anything to see him IRL.  Maybe all my bags??


----------



## starfused

johnny depp is such a sexy guy. love him!


----------



## midsamid

Soooo glad, and very excited too.......to know that you all love him very much, as much as i do!!! Viva La Depp!!!
I love him in 'Charlie & The Chocolate Factory', 'Sleepy Hollow', 'Donnie Brasco' and of course in '21 Jump Street'. So talented actor!!! What a man!!!


----------



## crowgal

Yummy


----------



## Irissy

Oh god... I'm still salivating over him...


----------



## orihime

he is SO gorgeous. can`t wait to see _pirates_ in 2 weeks


----------



## Kellybag

SwankyMamaof3 said:
			
		

> Glad he's happy there. He sure as hell wan't happy here, where he makes a LOT of money! Didn't he call us {the US} dumb or something eloquent like that?


 
Swanky...right on the money...he called us that and so much more.  He is very vocal with the anti-U.S. stuff, but loves to cash in the coin off everyone here.  Hey, I think everyone should do what makes them happy...just don't disrespect others or put down others...especially when it is those very same people who put the money in your pocket.


----------



## goodmornin

Kellybag said:
			
		

> Swanky...right on the money...he called us that and so much more.  He is very vocal with the anti-U.S. stuff, but loves to cash in the coin off everyone here.  Hey, I think everyone should do what makes them happy...just don't disrespect others or put down others...especially when it is those very same people who put the money in your pocket.



True that you should never put anyone down that has ever been nice to you, even just out of respect or politeness.

However, I can also see where he's coming from. Not to voice anti-US sentiments here, from my own experiences, "anti-USism" is quite a generalised ideology worldwide and I guess he's just telling the world that he's been "enlightened" by his own globalisation.


----------



## luvmybags

Kellybag said:
			
		

> Swanky...right on the money...he called us that and so much more. He is very vocal with the anti-U.S. stuff, but loves to cash in the coin off everyone here. Hey, I think everyone should do what makes them happy...just don't disrespect others or put down others...especially when it is those very same people who put the money in your pocket.


 
I agree too!


----------



## Irissy

orihime said:
			
		

> he is SO gorgeous. can`t wait to see _pirates_ in 2 weeks



You know he's at the Pirates 2 premiere at Disneyland right this minute as I'm typing this?!  He's soooo close to me now and yet so farrrrr...  ush:  Ahhhhhhh...


----------



## Swanky

goodmornin said:
			
		

> True that you should never put anyone down that has ever been nice to you, even just out of respect or politeness.
> 
> However, I can also see where he's coming from. Not to voice anti-US sentiments here, from my own experiences, "anti-USism" is quite a generalised ideology worldwide and I guess he's just telling the world that he's been "enlightened" by his own globalisation.


 
that's too bad that he and others aren't as quick to try and help the reputation of the US, either by helping people here or just publicly respecting "home".


----------



## missypoo

I know I do!!  I remember when I was around 11 and had such a huge crush on him.  I used to to tear out the pages of BOP Magazine when he was on 21 Jump Street.  LOL!!  Now I'm almost 32.  So weird!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Hes one of those guys that just keeps getting better looking the older he gets.  bastard.


----------



## missypoo

Funny how alot of men still look great when they age, while women tend to look their age!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I do! He is one of those guys who will be hot forever.


----------



## Zzuliyta

i loveeeee johnny!!!


----------



## missypoo

I happen to see his pic in one of my magazines and was daydreaming about him all over again.  SIGH!!!


----------



## star3777

ME TOO! 35 here


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Count me in! He's as HOT as ever!


----------



## Munchkyn

Oh Johnny I love you!


----------



## abandonedimages

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> Hes one of those guys that just keeps getting better looking the older he gets.  bastard.



I second that! Just look at this sexy piece of man, yum!


----------



## Lee

Love him and he's getting hotter and hotter!


----------



## goodmornin

wow... utter sex


----------



## Megs

I saw him last week  It was mayhem!!!!!!!!! And he was gorgeous!!


----------



## Kimm992

He's soooooooooooooo hot!!!  He's aging so well too!!!  Just keeps getting hotter and hotter!!!


----------



## Kat

Without a doubt he's the MAN!


----------



## Swanky

not me!


----------



## elongreach

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> not me!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i  him. he's such an amazing actor, and he's so sexy !


----------



## english_girl_900

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!

He's like a fine wine, or a fabulous Scotch - he only gets better with age. And not only looks, but talent, and by all accounts he's a realy nice guy too. *faint*


----------



## mischa

he's too hot!!!how can he be soooo :censor: hot?!?!!


----------



## Rocky

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> I second that! Just look at this sexy piece of man, yum!


 
I think I've just c*me!


----------



## Marly

He reminds me of my cat. He's mysterious, sexy and doesn't need your approval, however loves to come out to play when he feels like it.
I think this is why he appeals to me!


----------



## pseub

One word: yummy.


----------



## pinklady77

Ill always love him.  He's gorgeous even when he's grubby Jack Sparrow.


----------



## handbag

34 & still IN LUV with Johnny!  Don't you wish you could hear him speak some FRENCH  to you LOL


----------



## Twinklette

meeeee!  I go to see every movie he's in.  I love his mysterious nature, loved him since 21 JumpStreet.  He is AWESOME.


----------



## Twinklette

OH MY LOL!      I would marry him if I could.  Every time he comes on I'm glued - my husband thinks I'm insane lol   




			
				efusik said:
			
		

> I think I've just c*me!


----------



## handbag

efusik said:
			
		

> I think I've just c*me!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Johnny Depp is my all time crush!!!! I love him


----------



## crowgal

Yes, of course!!  Not only is he amazing looking, but he is a true talent!!  Has anybody seen him on Inside the Actor's Studio?

OMG....I could watch that episode over & over again.  I would absolutely love to just sit with him in a dark corner in a bar, drinking bottle(s) of great wine.


----------



## Shelley

I   Johnny Depp.  He's one of the most beautiful human beings.  He's the HOTTEST actor ever!!!  Not only is he gorgeous, he's such a gifted and talented actor.


----------



## Bagasms

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> Hes one of those guys that just keeps getting better looking the older he gets.  bastard.



totally!


----------



## Nola

I do! He gets better with age. I like his intelligency and modesty, they make him even more attractive.


----------



## stllove

oh man, don't even get me started on johnny depp


----------



## orihime

him !!!! he`s beautiful and one of the most gifted actors ever


----------



## tanyadh

I L-U-V him!


----------



## anitalilac

me too! the fact that he is in a monogamous relationship even makes him hotter!!!


----------



## missypoo

I know if I ever saw him in person that I would act like such a giddy school girl.  My heart would be racing and I'd be on FIRE!!!


----------



## Irissy

Awk, I love love loveeee Johnny!!    He's the hottest thing alive and he just gets better with age. 

Here's a shrine of him:


----------



## Irissy

Megs said:
			
		

> I saw him last week  It was mayhem!!!!!!!!! And he was gorgeous!!



*Megs*, I hate you!  You saw him IRL??!!


----------



## cassidy

I'm 35 and still think he is wonderful!  I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## S'Mom

50 years old next year and I'd go off with JD in one hot second!....


.......sorry, DH......


----------



## Megs

I happend to see him last week... there was a mob of people!! got a quick shot of him... DROOL


----------



## Sialia

Marly said:
			
		

> He reminds me of my cat. He's mysterious, sexy and doesn't need your approval, however loves to come out to play when he feels like it.
> I think this is why he appeals to me!


 
   , Marly!


----------



## Sternchen

Not me 

I think he's an arrogant ass.  I've never been a fan of him though


----------



## hellosunshine

He's such a hottie.


----------



## Irissy

Megs said:
			
		

> I happend to see him last week... there was a mob of people!! got a quick shot of him... DROOL



Eeekkk.. Megs!!!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I still find him very attractive.  


And I love his acting!!!


----------



## phooey

missypoo said:
			
		

> I know I do!! I remember when I was around 11 and had such a huge crush on him. I used to to tear out the pages of BOP Magazine when he was on 21 Jump Street. LOL!! Now I'm almost 32. So weird!!


 
Hey, missypoo, I really relate to you. I'm the same age as you and can remember JD from 21 Jump Street. My sister and I used to plan our day around the program so we could swoon at him. He's still fanciable and I love him in Pirates of the Caribbean. Did anyone see Benny and Joon- He's sooooo sweet in it!


----------



## phooey

efusik said:
			
		

> I think I've just c*me!


Ha, ha, ha,    Nice one!


----------



## K012EANA

I`m so in love with him.    He`s unbelievably dreamy and sexy!


----------



## Lanbanan

he is just delicious and a fantastic actor!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

very sexy, i like him better now than the bop days.  he just keeps getting better!


----------



## edsbgrl

Megs said:
			
		

> I saw him last week  It was mayhem!!!!!!!!! And he was gorgeous!!


 
Ok, thats it Megs! I'm coming to visit you ASAP  What part of NYC are you seeing all these hot people????


----------



## missypoo

You should have seen my bedroom walls when I was younger.  I had all the "IT" guys pictures taped on them.  Those were the days!!  I remember also that I wanted to look like Alyssa Milano too.  LOL!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## aribobarixxx

oh how i love johnny depp...


----------



## Irissy

Oh baby... he's my hubbie in my next life.


----------



## abandonedimages

Hes so beautiful! Hes with the wrong Vanessa ;]


----------



## crowgal

Don't even get me started.....he is so damn sexy.  There's just _something _about him that always gets me going.  Love seeing the family pics but I can't stand looking at Vanessa's big gap in between her teeth!!


----------



## kathyrose

He's sexy alright!


----------



## Shelley

I     Him!!!!!  He's so sexy.


----------



## english_girl_900

Damn - Prada, you're killing me here!


----------



## Traci

Ok, I absolutely LOVE him!!!  He is soooooooo sexy!!  Oh, man, I love my hubby to death, but if I were trapped with Johnny, couldn't possible be held responsible.......hee hee


----------



## piperlu

I'm a huge fan.


----------



## bluxcape

he is quite versatile as an actor as well..


----------



## mischa

he's so sexy...i adore him


----------



## orihime

he`s smokin, LOVE HIM!!


----------



## whatzerface

Oooooh... Johnny!! I love him, he hot and he's a good actor! I just wish he didn't insist on looking like a homeless person most of the time.


----------



## Vuittonhammie

So Hot!


----------



## Megs

He is gorgeous in person too..  And also REALLY nice! I saw him in NYC coming out of a show- and the street was CROWDED with people wanting to see him... he went around the ENTIRE crowd- such a doll!


----------



## Prada Psycho

^^^^He's a Southerner, Megs. Can't help but be nice and polite.


----------



## frenchiefan

I just love him too!!   And, I love every movie he's made.


----------



## Bebe_85

Hubba Hubba!!


----------



## vuittonGirl

He's such a dreamy guy.


----------



## gina_b

(as if we needed any more!  )







Read more here:

IDontLikeYouInThatWay.com


----------



## Sternchen

Ugh, I think he's so gross....

But I'm probably in the minority here, right?


----------



## kezza

Well, he's always a little skeezy in reality, but in his movies I think he's just dreamy!


----------



## Sternchen

kezza said:
			
		

> Well, he's always a little skeezy in reality, but in his movies I think he's just dreamy!



...I don't think I've ever seen one of his movies.  *runs and ducks*

I've got to check into his imdb and see


----------



## Sternchen

Yep.  After checking imdb, I can honestly say I've never seen one of his movies


----------



## english_girl_900

That is the cutest thing......what an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## Bebe_85

lamiastella said:
			
		

> Yep. After checking imdb, I can honestly say I've never seen one of his movies


 
You haven't seen Pirates????


----------



## londondolly

there's just somethin' about johnny.... I adore him!


----------



## kezza

lamiastella said:
			
		

> Yep.  After checking imdb, I can honestly say I've never seen one of his movies



What a shame! Start with Edward Scissorhands and keep working your way forward. He's a magnificent actor.


----------



## S'Mom

Yes, he's an amazing actor!  Very loyal and always kind to his fan base as far as I know. 

Not to mention those bedroom eyes!!!!!!!  Yikes!!!!!!


----------



## LisaG719

Too Hot - must leave thread!


----------



## gloss_gal

Very hot!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

[









[


----------



## missypoo

I love him!!!  Oh just to have one night with that man!!  But I am a married woman.  Oh well, a girl can dream right?


----------



## crowgal

lamiastella said:
			
		

> ...I don't think I've ever seen one of his movies.  *runs and ducks*
> 
> I've got to check into his imdb and see



Where the heck have you been?  You've _never _seen one of his movies?????    What kind of movies do you usually watch????  Just curious, what age range are you in???


----------



## Prada Psycho

I think he's sexy beyond all sexy in _Chocolat_! Between his loverly hotness and all the chocolate they show in the movie, I'm in LOVE overload after I watch it.


----------



## joyfishyu

Who doesn't love Johnny Depp??

The sexiest man on earth @_______@ !!


----------



## crowgal

I just keep coming back to this thread to see the pics over and over again.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*How cute right ? The other pics are of Vanessa @ a Chanel show*


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*More pics*


----------



## lelgin

The children are adorable.


----------



## Danica

They are gorgeous! so is she actually.


----------



## Sina

damn I love him.


----------



## cascherping

The kids are so cute!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

aw... they're sooo cute 
love their mom and especially dad


----------



## Shelley

What cute kids.


----------



## Megs

Adorable kids and she is really pretty!! Just love him


----------



## uberdumb

Such cute kids, what on earth is she wearing in those pics though?


----------



## pinkish_love

cute!!


----------



## lmpsola

The kids are just so beautiful!  The mom, she is really pretty!  She looks horrible with that clothes though, but she is really pretty!  The dad, what can we sy about him, he is HOT!


----------



## mellecyn

That's her sister Allison on the 3rd pic, trying to make it as an actres in France.
Cute kids !


----------



## whistlerchic

That man is so damn hot.


----------



## Dazzle

wowww!!!his children so adorable!


----------



## mj805

aww, their children are so adorable.


----------



## marclover

She's so chic!


----------



## crowgal

She stole my life....I still love you Johnny!!


----------



## socalgrl86

Johnny Depp


----------



## Nola

The whole family is beautiful!


----------



## TammyD

She reminds me so much of a young Diane Lane.


----------



## Irissy

I love JD so much!!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

what a knock-out family!


----------



## H_addict

I've loved Vanessa since her "Joe Le Taxi" days! I think she is an unconventional beauty! LOVE her and Johnny together! And their children are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## purseluvr

Now THATS a beautiful family!!


----------



## iluvdesigner_7

they look so happy. My gosh jonny is so hot! LOL


----------



## twinkle.tink

Very cute!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

So cute! His son looks like him! Am I the only pervert who can't wait for all these beautiful children to grow up? It's gonna be a whole new generation of hot celebrities!


----------



## pinkish_love

cute kids.. she looks great


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Actor Johnny Depp is set to wed long-term girlfriend Vanessa Paradis this summer. 
The couple have toyed with the idea in the past but their daughter Lily-Rose's recent illness has 'spurred them into action', according to a source. 






Actor Johnny Depp with long-term partner Vanessa Paradis: The couple are set to marry after being 'spurred into action' after the illness of daughter Lily Rose

The couple's seven-year-old was hospitalized in London for nine days in March suffering from E.coli food poisoning and her condition was touch and go. 
The Pirates Of The Caribbean star and Vanessa, 34, kept a vigil at their daughter's bedside. Depp, 43, refused to return to the set of his latest film Sweeney Todd in London until she was out of danger, forcing filming to be stopped. 
The source, who lives in the village, said: 'Johnny and Vanessa have one of the strongest relationships in Hollywood but after their daughter was taken ill the family became an even closer-knit unit. 
'They have talked about marriage on and off for a long time but the recent emotional roller-coaster they have had to endure seems to have spurred them into action. 
The couple, who have been together for eight years and have two children, are understood to be planning a discreet ceremony in the south of France where they live. 
However locals will be disappointed if they expect to catch a glimpse of the newly weds. 





 Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow in the film Pirates of the Caribbean


Rather than marry in the local church, Leglise St Martin, the couple are expected to hold the ceremony in the ancient chapel within the 50-acre grounds of their idyllic rural hideaway in the tiny village of Plan de la Tour, an hour from St Tropez. 

The source said: 'We understand they will marry this summer. Villagers thought they would wed in the church here but we now hear that they have a little chapel in the grounds of their home. 
'It would make sense they would celebrate there because they don't like drawing attention to themselves. The whole reason they live here is because they like the quiet life.' 

The couple's two children, Lily-Rose and Jack, four, will attend along with just a clutch of friends. 
The couple have been living mainly in Richmond, Surrey this year while Depp fulfils his filming commitments but they make frequent trips to their palatial French villa. 

Local taxi driver Jean-Philippe Reno, 44, said: 'They are a very private couple. We often see them out and about in the village but no one would dream of hassling them. That's the reason Johnny likes it here so much. 
'There's no paparazzi. He can just be a normal person. It's no surprise that they want to celebrate in the privacy of their home.' 
According to French law, the couple must obtain legal consent from the mayor to marry. 
Once the formalities are over couples are then free to have a religious ceremony. 

A spokeswoman for Plan de la Tour's mayor, Florence Lanliard, refused to comment on the rumour. 
She said: 'We never discuss personal issues. We will not make any comment about Johnny Depp or Vanessa Paradis.' 
With a population of 2000, it is easy to see why camera-shy Depp loves Plan de la Tour. 

If they are at home, without fail they will drive in their black Chrysler Voyager to the Thursday outdoor market where they select their fruit and vegetables and even buy clothes from the bargain racks. 
At the market last week locals gossiped about the village playing host to the wedding of one of Hollywood's hottest stars. 
Stephanie, who is in her 40s, said: 'The villagers couldn't be happier for them. But the truth of the matter is, they are such a private family we probably won't know they have married until after the event. There don't court attention. They love it here because they can blend in and just be a normal family.' 
Depp bought his French villa seven years ago from a German family for £750,000. Dotted around the vast grounds are five other houses, occupied the housekeeper, gardener and security. The tiny chapel is behind the house on the edge of the vineyards. 
There is no give-away that this is the residence of one of Hollywoods greatest actors. Even the security cameras are out of sight, hidden in the trees. But step inside the house and there would be no mistaking. 
It has every modern luxury. The master bedroom even has its own swimming pool. A second, much larger pool is located in the garden alongside the vegetable and herb patch. 

They have four ponies for the children and a playground with swings, a slide and a sandpit. Depp fell in love with France while shooting The Ninth Gate there in 1998. 
Although Depp is not fluent in French he happily converses with the locals, few of whom speak a single word of English. Lily Rose, who is bilingual, has been heard many times correcting her father. 

The actor has cited his children as a primary reason for his flight to France, saying he wanted them to 'grow up in a very simple and calm environment, where everything is not about the next movie or the next success'. The doting dad added: "I love the simple things: the sunrise, the trees, the countryside. I can take a ride into the village and have a coffee with my girl, and people say: "Hello Johnny. How are you?" I'm not looking around for the paparazzi.' 


*By RICHARD SIMPSON and ALEXANDRA WILLIAMS*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Aw i'm so happy for them, they are such a fabulous couple, not to metion good looking! I love the fact that they keep themselves so low key and don't cash in on their relationship.*
*Congrats!*
*xxxRosexx*


----------



## chloe-babe

wow, imagine how stunning she will look at the wedding. Thats nice news


----------



## Kimm992

Oh nice!!  Congrats to them!! I really love these two!


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

Good to hear!  I love Johnny and his wife is beautiful.  I'm glad to hear their little girl is doing better.  They make a beautiful couple.


----------



## BagAngel

Great news, she will be a stunning bride!


----------



## uberdumb

I am glad their daughter is well now and congrats to them on thier impending nuptials.


----------



## Zzuliyta

awww i just love this couple.. they are like the modern day fairytale... so happy for them...


----------



## tabbyco

That is truely having it all... being able to do what you love on your own terms.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

aah, that is a great news


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

they're one of my favorite celeb couples, because they really seem down to earth and put their children first.


----------



## socalgrl86

Awwww...they're too cute!! Congrats to them!


----------



## MzSHERRY

They're definitely one of my favorite couples too. I hope they actually last!


----------



## lara0112

great couple, love their style and great news. congrats to them.


----------



## siworae

I love this couple and their adorable family... congrats to them!


----------



## tiramisu

What a sweet family...


----------



## BalenciagaLove

YAY!!!! I'm so happy for them!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

awww, thats incredible news! Congrats to them!!!  

I love both of them!


----------



## Megs

I am so glad their daughter is better and am really happy for them- they are a great couple


----------



## mj805

i love them, i'm glad that they're finally tying the knot!


----------



## caliprincess

Good for them!  I hope this marriage will last a lifetime!  Suck on that Winona!


----------



## LaBoheme

Excellent news...sounds dreamy!


----------



## vbskull

I love johnny!!! He seems so down to earth and an all around nice guy. I am glad that his daughter is doing better.


----------



## Nola

Happy for them, what a great couple


----------



## bagnshoofetish

its about time. I love him so....


----------



## Dazzle

*finally!!!! *


----------



## lady charmed

Congrats to them!


----------



## cristalena56

I was listening to John Jay and Rich on 104.7 kiss fm in phoenix this morning. They had a phone interview with Nicolas Cage and he told this story I never heard before. I am just trying to imagine this but anyways. Nicolas and Johnny were both each in a band at one point of time and were playing monopoly when Nicolas told Johnny he was a funny guy and should get into acting. Nicolas told him he would set up an appointment with his agent. So in the next few days this happened, and johnny went for his first audition and got the part(nightmare on elm street). Nicolas said though he takes no credit for this haha I just thought this was crazy and i can't picture both of them playing monopoly together.


----------



## cristalena56

you can download this interview by right clicking on listen for the Nicolas Cage interview and save target as.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

he's so beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, he's so handsome!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Love him! I was just watching Pirates of the Caribbean last night. He still looks damn sexie looking like a dirt bag with a braided beard too.


----------



## Charles

How old is he now...65??


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Seriously, could this man be any sexier?

Jealous, Charles? Teehee, JK JK. He's 44 now. God, I feel old! I remember him in the 80's...


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Here's the interview:

Johnny Depp Sings
After belting for the first time in "Sweeney Todd," Depp rocks out on his life in music

GAVIN EDWARDSPosted Jan 09, 2008 5:46 AM
Attend the tale of Johnny Depp: still Hollywood's most perverse superstar, he has followed up the family-friendly Pirates of the Caribbean trilogy with Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street, a buckets-of-blood saga of cannibalism that is also &#8212; gulp! &#8212; a musical. That's right, Depp sings for the first time ever onscreen, and critics are warbling his praises for tackling the notoriously difficult score from theater legend Stephen Sondheim. This gripping adaptation of the 1979 Broadway hit is the sixth movie Depp has done with director Tim Burton, for whom he's played misfits from Edward Scissorhands to Ed Wood. But a full-out musical is a first for both of them. And the pain-wracked intensity Depp brings to this London barber obsessed with revenge is sparking Oscar talk.

Today Depp meets me in a suite at the Chateau Marmont in Hollywood. His jeans are ripped, and his black shirt is open at the neck to reveal a GONZO necklace, a tribute to his late friend, Hunter S. Thompson. Depp looks around the tastefully appointed room. "They've really done this place up," he says. "I lived in the Chateau for a while, years ago, and it was dingy but great. It was like they bought the couches from the Ramada Inn that was closed down by the Health Department in 1970." Depp has come a long way from his childhood in Kentucky, the youngest of four children. His parents &#8212; a waitress and a city engineer &#8212; moved more than twenty times while he was young, settling in Miramar, Florida, when he was seven, and divorcing when he was fifteen. These days, Depp, 44, and his family (French singer-actress Vanessa Paradis and their two children, Lily-Rose, 8, and Jack, 5) split their time between Los Angeles and the South of France.

Conversation with the quick-witted Depp can careen from whether new popes get their genitals cupped to ensure the leader of the Catholic Church is sufficiently male ("I think an elderly man waddles up to you and reaches under your dress") to his out-of-control life before he met Paradis ("I'm a dumb-ass, and I poisoned myself for years. Now I understand things better").

It's been seventeen years since Depp starred in Cry-Baby, the Fifties musical pastiche from John Waters, where his singing voice was dubbed. Since Depp performs his own songs in Sweeney Todd, it seemed like the right time to revisit his musical career and how it improbably led him to become one of the most compelling actors of his generation.

Was your family musical at all?

My mom and my dad weren't particularly musical, no. But I did have an uncle who was a preacher, and he played hillbilly bluegrass guitar. So Sunday church services, it was like, "Hallelujah, brothers and sisters," and then he would start picking "Stepping on the Clouds." That was where I got the bug: watching my uncle play the guitar with his little gospel group, right in front of me.

What was the first record you bought?

I don't know if I bought it, but the first record I remember listening to nonstop, oddly, was Dean Martin, Everybody Loves Somebody. And then Boots Randolph. And then the record album of Blackbeard's Ghost, with Peter Ustinov. I'd never seen the film &#8212; I didn't see it until I was in my late thirties. But I knew it verbatim. Slightly ironic. And then I turned that corner into preteen and I remember listening to Frampton Comes Alive! too much. My brother's ten years older than me. He grabbed the needle off the album and there was this horrific noise &#8212; wrrrraarrrar. He said, "Listen, man, you're killing me. Try this." And he put on Van Morrison's Astral Weeks. And it stirred me. I'd never heard anything like it. I said, "OK, maybe Frampton Comes Alive! is a little tired." Then my brother, very pleased with himself, started turning me on to other things, like the soundtrack to Last Tango in Paris.

Did you wonder why they didn't show the [X-rated] "Tango" on TV?

I was a little kid and it sounded good enough to me. I remember liking the image on the record album, of Brando and Maria Schneider, although I didn't quite understand it. It's a good bit to chew on when you're a kid. Now, thirty-some years later, it's still a pretty good bit to chew on. It's good stuff.

How did listening to music become making music?

When I was twelve, I talked my mom into picking up a Decca electric guitar for me for twenty-five dollars. It had a little blue plush amp. And then, this is horrible, the first thing I did was steal a Mel Bay chord book. I went to this store, stuffed it down my pants and walked out. It had pictures &#8212; that's why I needed it so badly, because it was immediate gratification. If I could match those photographs, then I was golden. I conquered it in days. I locked the bedroom door, didn't leave, and taught myself how to play chords. I started learning songs by ear.

What was the first song you could play through?

Every kid with a guitar at that time, the first things that came up were almost always "Smoke on the Water," obviously, and "25 or 6 to 4," by Chicago. But the first song I played all the way through must have been "Stairway to Heaven." I remember getting through the fingerpicking and just cursing Jimmy Page.

What was your first band?

When I was about thirteen, I got together with some other kids in the neighborhood. This one guy had a bass, we knew a guy who had a PA system, we made our own lights. It was really ramshackle and great. We'd play at people's backyard parties. Everything from the Beatles to Led Zeppelin to Cheap Trick to Devo &#8212; and "Johnny B. Goode" was the closer.

You've got that wistful look in your eyes.

You're thirteen years old and you're playing rock & roll. Loud. Poorly. But somebody's letting you do it in their back yard. And it was absolute perfection. It was freedom. Right off the bat, there was no question: I had found my future.

Excerpt from Issue 1044


----------



## effinhaute

HOT HOT HOT!!!!! He just gets better looking as he gets older!


----------



## HauteMama

Mm, mmm. He only gets better as he gets older. And, Charles, it is likely he will still be just as sexy when he does hit 65!


----------



## wordpast




----------



## Jahpson

he should get a buzz cut, he looks way to commerical. lol


----------



## scarlett_2005

Hot as usual. Is it even possible for him to look bad?


----------



## HubbaWubba

I've always liked him but I have never seen any of the Pirate movies. I'm waiting for the remake of 21 Jumpstreet.


----------



## Danica

Very hot. And apparently he's really nice too!


----------



## socalgrl86




----------



## uberdumb




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He's hotter now than he was on 21 Jump Street!


----------



## berryblondeboys

Charles said:


> How old is he now...65??



You know... he still looks SO YOUNG and he smokes like a fiend and has had some LIFE... Geez... must be in the genes. I'm SOOOO not a celebrity nut, but I like him and part of the reason I like him is because he doesn't care what the F$%@ anyone thinks about him - he does what he wants and yes, he is very sexy always.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Gosh mid 40s is not old! I would take him over the majority of guys that are younger than him by 20 years.


----------



## krv

love him


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

totally HOT!


----------



## gloss_gal

HubbaWubba said:


> I've always liked him but I have never seen any of the Pirate movies. I'm waiting for the remake of 21 Jumpstreet.


 
LOL!  He was cute on 21 Jumpstreet.  He is freakin', yummy, lava HOT now and oh so cool.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

I could look at him all day.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Love him on the cover!


----------



## cristalena56

ive thought johnny depp was hot ever since edward scissorhands came out(first movie i saw with him in it and i thought he was hot then haha) I agree he gets more handsome as he gets older


----------



## cristalena56

gloss_gal said:


> LOL! He was cute on 21 Jumpstreet. He is freakin', yummy, lava HOT now and oh so cool.


 
i remember watching that show, and he was so cute on that show! haha i think its crazy that girls my age when i first started liking johnny are the same age thinking the same. Wow i just realized i was 7 years old when edward scissorhands came out... yeah i never thought boys had cooties haha


----------



## ellacoach

I had such a crush on him when he was in 21 Jump Street! Sleep Hollow is one of my fave movies of his!


----------



## Megs

I saw him in person and he was stunning!! I love him!


----------



## cristalena56

Megs said:


> I saw him in person and he was stunning!! I love him!


 
wow, im jealous! haha


----------



## Shari

ohhhhh yummmyyyyyy


----------



## miss_ritz

cristalena56 said:


> ive thought johnny depp was hot ever since edward scissorhands came out(first movie i saw with him in it and i thought he was hot then haha) I agree he gets more handsome as he gets older



That's one of my absolutely favourite movies! Although he wasn't exactly "hot" in it IMO...  Yet the movie is such a classic.

I always found him to be so handsome even when I was way younger ush:  He still is, but these pics are the first at which I went, "Hmm, he's looking kind of old!"


----------



## harleyNemma

where is s'mom....

he is stunning. stunning. gorgeous. amazing. wrapped in an enigma and oh MON DIEU... 

The (potential) stages of being with Johnny...


----------



## SnrKat

Wow.  That shot of him in the black jacket and jeans is um...nice.  Think I'll go watch a few Pirate movies now...


----------



## Charlie

Charles said:


> How old is he now...65??


 

69 

Johnny Deep FTW!!!


----------



## lv_forever

HubbaWubba said:


> Gosh mid 40s is not old! I would take him over the majority of guys that are younger than him by 20 years.



Definitely not!  Especially when someone looks like that!    I'm usually not into older guys, but well, when it's Johnny Depp... (wishing wishing).

I've always been a huge fan, my gosh I think I would just freeze if I saw him IRL.

And who suggested he is 65????  CRAZY.  Admit your jealousy!


----------



## chanelbaby

he is not ugly for sure but he is a tad girly looking for me
I do like him as an actor, very versatile


----------



## RoseMary

i don't find him sexy at all.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^ *gasp* Blasphemy!


----------



## princessaj0603

ooohhh yummy! thanks for posting!


----------



## CCfor C

He's the older woman's fantasy, because he's close to our age!! Unlike all the young guys...we have been swooning over him since the late 80's and early 90's...and he's a great actor to boot!


----------



## JuiceBox

BagsRmyLife said:


> Love him! I was just watching Pirates of the Caribbean last night. He still looks damn sexie looking like a dirt bag with a braided beard too.



OMG you are so right


----------



## CCfor C

Oh, and go see Sweeney Todd...he is wonderful in it...quite the voice!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

My favorite celebrity, lol
Yes he DOES get better with age


----------



## abcecas123

OMG I just ********


----------



## harleyNemma

back to drool.


----------



## S'Mom

harleyNemma said:


> where is s'mom....
> 
> he is stunning. stunning. gorgeous. amazing. wrapped in an enigma and oh MON DIEU...
> 
> The (potential) stages of being with Johnny...




Right here and I'm swimming in my own drool!!!!!!   GAH!!!!!   Can this man be any more beautiful!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^I hoped you'd find this thread!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

gosh he's such a hottie!!!!!


----------



## romina

Love him, and yes he is a beautiful man !


----------



## h_28

LOVE him!


----------



## LAltiero85

WOW...............just wow.


----------



## LAltiero85

CCfor C said:


> Oh, and go see Sweeney Todd...he is wonderful in it...quite the voice!!


OH!!  I wanna see it sooo bad, but I can't take gore....I know I know...what am I, 5?


----------



## QTbebe

he looks really old ><


----------



## PinkCupcake

Damn gorgeous, isn't he.


----------



## Nola

Love him. I think I love him more based on his integrity and talent than his looks.


----------



## romina

He is a very beautiful man, but i still would not trade my guy for him, he,he...


----------



## Bella

I had to come look.  Johnny Depp is so sexy, gawd, even with his gold teeth.  haha

No, I think he's so handsome, his features, mm......... but he's so quiet and mysterious which makes me more hot......I mean, makes...him...more hot, hotter.......


----------



## Emotus

BellaFiore said:


> I had to come look.  Johnny Depp is so sexy, gawd, even with his gold teeth.  haha
> 
> No, I think he's so handsome, his features, mm......... but he's so quiet and mysterious which makes me more hot......I mean, makes...him...more hot, hotter.......



eh, bellafiore.. You are drooling. LOL


----------



## speyta

I think I'm missing the Johnny Depp gene because he just doesn't do it for me . Gerard Butler though... that's a whole 'nother story .


----------



## winterpearls3

Gorgeous! I love Johnny Depp!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jen6292

I have no idea what it is about him but he is so hot!!! I drool over him all the time...ssshhh don't tell the hubby, LOL!


----------



## sheishollywood

I. LOVE. THIS. THREAD. Please post more pictures...... haha


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Louis_gal

Goodness.....it it getting hot in here? *fanning my face*  I prefer him now than when he was younger in his bubblegum days.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^That's totally just one of the hottest montages of Johnny Depp EVER.   The word sexy has to have been created to describe him!


----------



## Velouria

I'll just sit here drooling.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ooh la la!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

OMG, he is so hot!  His latest film, Public Enemies, begins filming on the Main Street of my city April 10th!  They have converted a part of the downtown area to a 1930s look.  They cleaned up the front of the historical National Bank building and they turned a local coffee shop to a diner.  They also changed the front of the local record store to a drug store.  It looks so neat!  I can't wait to see what else they do, and I can't wait to see how it looks in the film!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

thank you for posting!!!!!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Yum!


----------



## pheebs

I think I may have to wash my brain out.....good lord but that man is unbelievably good looking!


----------



## AnimalCrackers

FH said even he finds him mildly attractive.  He is amazing!


----------



## missisa07

Oh gosh, he ages so well.  I remember him from _A Nightmare on Elm Street_.  WOW, he was sooo gorgeous back then and still is now!


----------



## princessaj0603

he is sooo delish!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He was hot even back when he was on 21 Jump Street.


----------



## robbins65

OMG so freakin drool worthy, and my god he is HOT!!!!!


----------



## Leefi

like wine - just get's better with age!


----------



## **Chanel**

I think this thread about my favorite celebrity deserves a bump ! Don't get me started about him...I love love love him as you can see in the signature in my avatar . 
I think he's a great actor but also a great person in real life. And I've heard he is always very kind to his fans. My favorite is his role as Cpt. Jack Sparrow, as long as I live I'll never forget the charming Cpt Sparrow with his sexy voice . Looking forward to see POTC 4. And I really hope to meet him IRL one day, that would be a dream come true for me ( hey, a girl can dream, right )?

Enough talking, here's some eye candy yo ho :


----------



## hermesugo

Prada Psycho said:


> I think he's sexy beyond all sexy in _Chocolat_! Between his loverly hotness and all the chocolate they show in the movie, I'm in LOVE overload after I watch it.



 Yes you are right!! He was smoking in Chocolat!! Ahhh he is so hot, makes my heart melt......


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love The Depp too 

And he seems so shy, which makes him even more endearing.


----------



## *want it all*

Oh hey there, sexy, sexy man!    Not only that, but he's charismatic and talented.  This thread totally deserved a bump!  Thank you, ***Chanel**!!!!!!!!!!!!  
*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yeah, he's great


----------



## lily25

He is on the top of my list "guys with whom I'd cheat"... I have this fantasy that I bump into him in the park and he falls madly in love with me. Our romance is beyond words and we are forced to leave our spouses for a while (Sorry Vanessa), and after a few weeks of drama, sex, and alcohol, we decide that this relationship is catastrophic for both of us and we have to return to our significant others.


----------



## BadRomance93

^ But they are too scorned, and have found love with... *GASP OF ALL GASPS* EACHOTHER!?

Weeping, you run to the waterfront, ... how? Why? Where will you go now? When suddenly he comes to you, he suggests a new life, in French Polynesia...

*Dramatically you cast off his embrace*

"No," you moan, "It could never wor..", "DAMN IT," he interjects with an angry passion, "We'll MAKE IT WORK!"

....


----------



## lily25

French Polynesia??? I love it!!!! Yes yes! Oh Johnny, I accept, let's elope!


----------



## CCfor C

lily25 said:


> He is on the top of my list "guys with whom I'd cheat"... I have this fantasy that I bump into him in the park and he falls madly in love with me. Our romance is beyond words and we are forced to leave our spouses for a while (Sorry Vanessa), and after a few weeks of drama, sex, and alcohol, we decide that this relationship is catastrophic for both of us and we have to return to our significant others.




^^^^LOL! I must say I've had a few dreams of him over the years....love him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love him! :girlwhack:


----------



## CCfor C

Sorry....can't upload picture...only url shows up...


----------



## *want it all*

CCfor C said:


> Sorry....can't upload picture...only url shows up...



Boooo...I don't even see the url though.    I was hoping for more Johnny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## CCfor C

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4665121620_156e99faa2_m.jpg





Hoping this works...you may have to click on this...not sure how to paste it because the website won't let me...


----------



## CCfor C

Let's see if I can get it bigger...if anyone knows how to post it like the others did, let me know...I'm not sure we can do it anymore, per Vlad's rules...

http://stupidcelebrities.net/wp-content/johnny-depp1.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## *want it all*

CCfor C said:


> Let's see if I can get it bigger...if anyone knows how to post it like the others did, let me know...I'm not sure we can do it anymore, per Vlad's rules...
> 
> http://stupidcelebrities.net/wp-content/johnny-depp1.jpg



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## lily25

Thank you *CCfor C*, ok now I need a cold shower...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Livia1

INTERESTING thread


----------



## Sweetpea83

I absolutely love the pic of him playing the piano...holy moly..


----------



## CCfor C

Oh, my!! The piano pic is.... Oh, Johhhnnny...I play the piano too...how about a duet???

Livia, how did you get those pics to show up like that?? Photobucket?


----------



## *want it all*

CCfor C said:


> Oh, my!! The piano pic is.... Oh, Johhhnnny...I play the piano too...how about a duet???
> 
> Livia, how did you get those pics to show up like that?? Photobucket?



HELP!  Someone catch me!    Thank you, Livia1!!!!  

CCfor C, yes, you can create your own photobucket account for free.  When you save pics on there, there is a specific setting for forums (look for the label)...it is also labeled with brackets of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Just copy that img code and insert onto the forum, and voila!


----------



## CCfor C

Thank you for the valuable info!!! ^^^


----------



## *want it all*

CCfor C said:


> Thank you for the valuable info!!! ^^^



Oh, you are very welcome!  Glad I could help!


----------



## Stephanie***

I love him as an actor and as a man


----------



## **Chanel**

Today is his 47th birthday and he still looks so good .
Happy Birthday Johnny, I hope you're having a great day with a lot of fun artyhat:! Here's to you Johnny ! (Not that he's reading this but ok ).


----------



## Sweetpea83

47? Wow...he is still gorgeous!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

He definitely still looks very good for his age, I wonder if he ever can look bad. I mean, look at him, even if he would wear a potato sack he still looks gorgeous IMO .


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He's like  fine wine... gets better with age


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Babydoll-so true!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder what are the "hygiene issues" he reportedly has....


----------



## Livia1

A few pics then ...














And with his encredibly beautiful Vanessa.


----------



## Livia1

Oh and I love this pic. His family (incl kids) was with him here - that should explain the greeting


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL @ the last pic!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He hates the paparazzi, understandably so!


----------



## CCfor C

**Chanel** said:


> Today is his 47th birthday and he still looks so good .
> Happy Birthday Johnny, I hope you're having a great day with a lot of fun artyhat:! Here's to you Johnny !* (Not that he's reading this but ok ).*
> 
> 
> theworldkeepsturning.punt.nl/upload/Johnny_Depp_33.jpg





**Chanel** said:


> He definitely still looks very good for his age, I wonder if he ever can look bad. *I mean, look at him, even if he would wear a potato sack he still looks gorgeous IMO *.





LOL!!!...Here's to ye, Johnny!! And like fine wine...you DO get better w/age...!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Livia1 said:


> Oh and I love this pic. His family (incl kids) was with him here - that should explain the greeting


 
There are no words to describe this man!


----------



## babypie

Hes one of the biggest movie stars of all time, and now Johnny Depp is trying his hand at producing and putting out music.

The Pirates of the Caribbean stud is set to launch his own record label and is already assembling a roster of bands.

An insider told press, Johnny has always been passionate about music. Hes taking a really hands-on approach to signing acts.

Obviously he cant get to as many gigs as he would like but hes got a good team around him and will personally vet any signings that they make.


----------



## BadRomance93

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I wonder what are the "hygiene issues" he reportedly has....


 
Story I've heard is he has an odor.


----------



## BadRomance93

BadRomance93 said:


> Story I've heard is he has an odor.


 
That, and I'm assuming the way his hair looks e.g. the colouring/texture. Sometimes people's hair is just a certain colour, and some people think it must be "dirty" if it's that colour. But, then again, those people think Calico with Platinum Blonde Highlights in 'The Rachel' is the way to go (no offense to anyone present, of course, you all look lovely).


----------



## Livia1

I thought this thread could use a bump


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks for the bump!


----------



## *want it all*

Oh why hello.    Though where are the pics where you can see Johnny vs just the silhouette?


----------



## Livia1

*want it all* said:


> Oh why hello.    Though where are the pics where you can see Johnny vs just the silhouette?



Here you go. I realise the other pic wasn't really fair. I'm sorry


----------



## *want it all*

Oooh hon, I love how you're so accommodating.  :kiss:  Thank you!


----------



## Livia1

*want it all* said:


> Oooh hon, I love how you're so accommodating.  :kiss:  Thank you!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG he's so sexyyy...this tread needs more pics!


----------



## Jahpson

he looks cute in the middle finger pics. LOL


----------



## BagsRmyLife

And you thought pirates couldn't be sexy...SHOW 'EM JOHNNY!!!


----------



## Livia1

A bit of Johnny for you ladies


----------



## *want it all*

*fans self*


----------



## BagLovingMom

He is so handsome, yet he does  look like he smells lol!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

I just watched "Public Enemies" and I really enjoyed it.  Of course, he's good in everything!


----------



## Livia1

Mr. Depp


----------



## lily25

Bump!

Oooh how cute!! looks like we use the same hairstyle (funky clip on the head to keep the bangs away from face)


What is he reading?


----------



## lily25

I really love the "kate moss period"


----------



## lily25




----------



## lily25




----------



## mzbag

Excellent and phenomenal actor! 

Luv Luv Luv Johnny Depp the master of acting!


----------



## Livia1

Wowsa! Thanks for the pics, Lily.


----------



## divadivine682

*drool*

I have always LOVED him.........*sigh* lucky vanessa.........


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's one gorgeous man..


----------



## purseprincess32

Johnny Depp rocks!


----------



## missgiannina

Sweetpea83 said:


> He's one gorgeous man..



ita


----------



## lily25

2 lovely pics my DH send me to show me Johnny's suits (by Chris Kerr).


----------



## Livia1

> Johnny Depp was in Little Rock this weekend to appear at a benefit to raise awareness of the West Memphis 3 &#8212; three now-adults convicted of killing three children in 1993, when they were teenagers. He &#8212; along with stars on the lineup including Patti Smith and Natalie Maines &#8212; believe they are innocent, as new DNA evidence reportedly points elsewhere. One of those convicted is on death row.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQvNnukrchU


----------



## Livia1

Well hello


----------



## *want it all*

Hello indeed!


----------



## Nat

Wow!! Is he a cool dude, or what?! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndon-primary-school-Captain-Jack-Sparrow.html

*'Help us mutiny': Johnny Depp pays surprise visit to London primary school dressed as Jack Sparrow after letter from girl, 9*






It's not every day a Hollywood heart-throb pitches up in your classroom.
But these Greenwich schoolgoers left the rest of Britain's children - if not parents - green with envy when they had a surprise visit from Johnny Depp yesterday.

The star is currently in south-east London filming the fourth Pirates Of The Caribbean movie On Stranger Tides and arrived at the Meridian Primary School dressed in full character as Captain Jack Sparrow. He made the one-off trip after nine-year-old pupil Beatrice Delap wrote to the star asking for help staging a 'mutiny' against the teachers, as he was filming at the nearby 18th century Old Naval College.

The school was told just ten minutes before that Depp would be arriving and two blacked-out cars swept through the school gates.
An onlooker said she heard the most 'incredible screams of joy' as the actor, in full make-up, then entered the school.
In an interview on London Tonight after the visit, Beatrice revealed what she had written in the letter to the star - or rather his salty seadog alter ego.
She said: 'Captain Jack Sparrow, At Meridian Primary School, we are a bunch of budding young pirates and we were having a bit of trouble mutiny-ing against the teachers, and we'd love if you could come and help. 'Beatrice Delap, aged nine, a budding pirate.'






She said that she was then asked by the star to make herself known from the assembled pupils once he arrived, and gave her a cuddle. 
Beatrice marvelled: 'He gave me a hug and he said, "Maybe we shouldn't mutiny today 'cos there are police outside monitoring me."'
Police have been a constant presence as filming has progressed at the old college, parts of which have been transformed to look like Georgian London.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How cool!


----------



## Livia1




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That's sweet of him


----------



## chloe-babe

oh I adore this new story. Can you imagine those kiddies faces when Capt Jack showed up


----------



## *want it all*

That is an adorable letter Beatrice wrote, and it's very generous that Johnny showed up at the school to honor her request!  Wow!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Awwwwwww! that makes me love him even more!!!


----------



## canyongirl

OMG!!!!  I soooo love JD!


----------



## *Lo

^^^Great guy


----------



## Nat

Yeah, he's awesome


----------



## queennadine

Awwww, that's awesome! I love JD!


----------



## Jahpson

Vanessa you lucky devil...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita....


----------



## CCfor C

OOhh....sigh...yo ho ho and all...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Makes me love him more!!


----------



## Gatorgurl

I really, really, really love Johnny Depp. I even have all the episodes of 21 Jump Street on DVD.  He is just so completely fabulous that there are no words.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Benny and Joon was a movie of his I LOVED!


----------



## Gatorgurl

Benny and Joon  was great. I have that one. I liked Johnny from those days. I even like his movie, From Hell. That was the only movie that covered the Jack the Ripper story that was not laughable to me.


----------



## CCfor C

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Benny and Joon was a movie of his I LOVED!




LOVE that movie...!


----------



## PrincessGina

i heard he was in greenwich filming. that isnt far from me at all. would hav loved to see him!


----------



## lily25

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Benny and Joon was a movie of his I LOVED!



Me too, pure genius!


----------



## lily25

Rare haircut of Johnny, I love short hair like that...


----------



## Livia1

lily25 said:


> Me too, pure genius!





I love Benny & Joon and that scene in particular!


----------



## Livia1

lily25 said:


> Rare haircut of Johnny, I love short hair like that...




Swoon! Unfortunately I'm at work so I really shouldn't watch that clip. Will do when I get home for sure.
Thanks!


----------



## CCfor C

There is a part in that movie...^^Donnie Brasco...with Ann Heche and him...all I can say is that I needed a cold shower after that!


----------



## `JeNNY

*


lily25 said:



			Rare haircut of Johnny, I love short hair like that...



Click to expand...



Awww *​


----------



## BagBerry13

I absolutely adore him. Normally I'm not a big fan of guys with long hair but he's the only man who can wear that and it doesn't bother me. I'm looking forward to The Rum Diaries and Pirates of the Caribean 4 and The tourist of course. Although I don't really like Angelina Jolie (rare I know).


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## solange

lily25 said:


> Me too, pure genius!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Hair..no hair..beard...mustache...whatever...he's just reeks sexiness.


----------



## *want it all*

Ah, thanks for the "Benny and Joon" nostalgia!


----------



## frick&frack

yet another reason to be totally in love with johnny!!!!! 



Nat said:


> Wow!! Is he a cool dude, or what?!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndon-primary-school-Captain-Jack-Sparrow.html
> 
> *'Help us mutiny': Johnny Depp pays surprise visit to London primary school dressed as Jack Sparrow after letter from girl, 9*


----------



## Livia1

Wowsa! Can't wait to get this.


----------



## frick&frack

^he's soooooooooooo sexy!!!  is he wearing eyeliner?  or are his lashes super dark & thick?

ETA: just watched the donnie brasco interview...it's definitely eyeliner


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish he looked this hot in the pics and trailer for the Tourist.


----------



## admat97

I love a man who can rock guy-liner!


----------



## Bernice80

gorgeous looking!!!


----------



## frick&frack

it's a gorgeous smokey smoldering eye, isn't it?



admat97 said:


> I love a man who can rock guy-liner!


----------



## admat97

frick&frack said:


> it's a gorgeous smokey smoldering eye, isn't it?



Yes ma'am!


----------



## stefvilla

ahh can't wait to get the new issue of Vanity Fair- I'm going to be stalking the mail man. Johnny is unreal


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

he's sexy and hot.... with a biker attitude


----------



## angelnyc89

He is so HOT!


----------



## *want it all*

Livia1 said:


> Wowsa! Can't wait to get this.


My, my my, aren't we looking fine, Mr. Depp?


----------



## *want it all*

Blurb from USA Today re: media scrutiny and his co-star, Angie: 

Depp chats with Patti Smith for a piece in Vanity Fair about the  challenges he and his co-star in The Tourist faced with constant media  scrutiny on set. "Poor thing, dogged by paparazzi, her and her husband,  Brad. ... all their kids. "There are times when you see how ridiculous  is this life, how ludicrous it is, you know, leaving your house every  morning and being followed by paparazzi."

Depp tells Smith *they sometimes had "to hide" to avoid unwarranted  speculationwhich included "sometimes not even being able to talk to  each other in public because someone will take a photograph and it will  be misconstrued. ..."*

*shout-out to *admat97**...you know why.


----------



## CCfor C

Welll...I was JUST going to post the V.F. cover and saw you guys had beat me to it !! Great minds think alike, eh? What's our Johnny doing on the 2nd page of our Celebs forum?? If Rob P. can stay on page one, so can our Johnny!!

Look at this one....drooling over keyboard...OK...wrong one...here we go on another post...


----------



## CCfor C

Hope this works...


----------



## CCfor C

More eye candy for a cold night with visions of Johnny dancing in our head...


----------



## *want it all*

CCfor C said:


> Welll...I was JUST going to post the V.F. cover and saw you guys had beat me to it !! Great minds think alike, eh? What's our Johnny doing on the 2nd page of our Celebs forum??If Rob P. can stay on page one, so can our Johnny!!
> 
> Look at this one....drooling over keyboard...OK...wrong one...here we go on another post...


Heh.    

I am loving that pic of Johnny with his thumb in his mouth!  Sexy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## novella

I've been a big JD fan ever since I saw _Edward Scissorhands_ in the movie theaters when I was a kid. It also happened to be the very first movie I saw in the theaters too.

I can't wait to see _The Tourist_ on Friday. I love Angelina too.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I love that movie!


----------



## *want it all*

Edward Scissorhands is a classic!    btw, I just watched Johnny's interview w/Letterman tonight.  He was on for a looooong time!    It was so funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Livia1

Sweetpea83 said:


>



What she said


----------



## Jahpson

love the vanity fair cover. god he is gorgeous


----------



## frick&frack

did you see that depp wasn't the first choice for captain jack sparrow?  I can't imagine anyone else as captain jack!

http://blog.movies.yahoo.com/blog/210-what-if-hugh-jackman-had-been-jack-sparrow


----------



## shaurin

He's hot and weird.  I  that combo.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He has gorgeous eyes, so soulful. And his cheekbones, so high and perfect


----------



## boxermom

Johnny Depp=class. Did anyone see him accept his award for favorite movie actor on the People's Choice Awards last night?  He was humble, grateful and extraordinarily gracious to Taylor Swift who presented the award. He said his daughter wanted him to say hi to Taylor, she's a big fan.  Kanye, take a lesson.

Love the guy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I did! He was really sweet and gracious, and seems so shy in public.


----------



## *want it all*

Loved his speech.    I'm really happy he attended and congrats to Johnny!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

boxermom said:


> Johnny Depp=class. Did anyone see him accept his award for favorite movie actor on the People's Choice Awards last night?  He was humble, grateful and extraordinarily gracious to Taylor Swift who presented the award. He said his daughter wanted him to say hi to Taylor, she's a big fan.  Kanye, take a lesson.
> 
> Love the guy.



doesn't sound surprising at all, but so glad to hear that he's consistent with the person that I think he is.  as great as johnny is, I don't think that even he could get through to kanye though


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'd like to see Kanye interrupt Johnny like that... it'd be so funny. Especially with the audience watching who knows what Kanye is like and what Johnny is like, Kanye probably get booed off the stage.


----------



## Jahpson

fame got to Kanye's head and he couldn't handle it. Johnny doesn't seem to care about it to much. Just enjoys acting.


----------



## boxermom

^*Jahpson*, I think you nailed it. Johnny is about the acting (he always says he has so much fun as Capt. Jack Sparrow!), not the fame.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

His new lizard movie doesn't look interesting at all to me ......... but I'll probably watch it anyway.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I think the new movie looks cute.


----------



## Livia1

Johnny Depp at the premiere of The Tourist in Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## Livia1

More Johnny


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He looks great!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He's shaved his scruff!


----------



## angelnyc89

He does look great!


----------



## purseprincess32

LOVE JD! He's still hot and such a wonderful actor.


----------



## frick&frack

Livia1 said:


> Johnny Depp at the premiere of The Tourist in Tokyo, Japan.





Livia1 said:


> More Johnny



dressed to perfection!


----------



## Livia1

Oh my ...


----------



## frick&frack

^LOVE him in glasses


----------



## *want it all*

Hubba hubba!


----------



## `JeNNY

Livia1 said:


> Oh my ...



Groomed Johnny is the best....


----------



## Stephanie***

wow! he's so attractive!!!!


----------



## nastasja

how have i never seen this thread before?


----------



## **Chanel**

Wait a minute.... How is it possible that Mr. Depp isn't on the first page anymore  ?
Time to give this thread with my all time favorite actor a deserved bump. Anyone going to the new Pirates movie?

Here's some eye candy . 
Mr. Depp in Cannes:











In London....





More pics are coming...


----------



## **Chanel**

Love him !


----------



## **Chanel**




----------



## **Chanel**

Some pics of Cpt Sparrow, lol at the first pic :


----------



## **Chanel**

At another POTC 4 premiere:


----------



## **Chanel**

That was all for now, Mr Depp says goodbye


----------



## HauteMama

Wow, love him in that black suit. And I adore Keith Richards!


----------



## angelnyc89

He is such a gentlemen!


----------



## Livia1

**Chanel** said:


> Wait a minute.... How is it possible that Mr. Depp isn't on the first page anymore  ?
> Time to give this thread with my all time favorite actor a deserved bump. Anyone going to the new Pirates movie?
> 
> Here's some eye candy .
> Mr. Depp in Cannes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In London....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics are coming...




Oh wow, thanks for all the pics.
Love that guy!
I went to see the new Pirates last night. 2 hours and 17 minutes of Johnny Depp, what's not to like


----------



## **Chanel**

Livia1 said:


> Oh wow, thanks for all the pics.
> Love that guy!
> I went to see the new Pirates last night. 2 hours and 17 minutes of Johnny Depp, what's not to like


 
You're welcome .
I haven't been to the new Pirates yet but I'm planning to go next week. Looking forward to it, 2 hours and 17 minutes Depp pleasure .
I hope I will like watching the movie in 3D. A friend of mine said she got a headache from watching POTC4 in 3D last week. She really liked the movie though .


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I can't wait to see it either!


----------



## mm_nj

Love Johnny!


----------



## Stephanie***

angelnyc89 said:


> He is such a gentlemen!



This.


----------



## Livia1

What?! No new pics.
I thought for sure there'd be pics


----------



## CCfor C

Ok...here you go!


----------



## frick&frack

CCfor C said:


> Ok...here you go!



looks like: johnny the painter/artist


----------



## Livia1

CCfor C said:
			
		

> Ok...here you go!



Thank you!!!


----------



## dlynn

Another split .....Johnny and Paradis!


----------



## Vintage Leather

dlynn said:


> Another split .....Johnny and Paradis!



Think it's because she wanted to get rid of his hats?  

(http://main.stylelist.com/2011/05/19/johnny-depp-hat/)


----------



## frick&frack

^


----------



## dlynn

Vintage Leather said:


> Think it's because she wanted to get rid of his hats?
> 
> (http://main.stylelist.com/2011/05/19/johnny-depp-hat/)



Heeeeheeeee! May ~ be!


----------



## nastasja

dlynn said:


> Another split .....Johnny and Paradis!


 wait...really?


----------



## karo

Vanessa denied the break-up rumors
Asked about the split rumours, Vanessa replied: 'People say we are buying houses in the middle of nowhere, or that we have fifty two houses in France.

'And that is along with saying we split up every winter and get married every summer, and that I'm on my twelfth pregnancy.

'All that is not too serious, but this latest one is a rumour which could cause a lot of harm to my family and my children.'
But after Vanessa's rambled response to the questions about the split, presenter Marc Denisot asked her, 'Why don't you respond to the rumour and put an end to it? Is the rumour false?'

To which Vanessa responded: 'Yes it's false - of course it's false.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-denies-Johnny-Depp-split.html#ixzz1kTxtI6yG


----------



## ByeKitty

I hope the rumors are false... I really love both Johnny and Vanessa and I think they're a lovely couple.


----------



## knics33

^I agree - I love them together!


----------



## ByeKitty

*Angelina Jolie Blamed For Johnny Depp And Vanessa Paradis Split! *

Angelina is known as Hollywood's resident home wreaker after her very public hook up with Brad Pitt while he was still married to Jennifer Aniston.

And now new rumours have surfaced suggesting that she has played a role in the reported impeding split between Johnny Depp and Vanessa Paradis.

According to The Enquirer, Jolie stands accused of bedding her co-star Depp on the set of their film The Tourist- apparently the main catalyst behind Depp's failing relationship!

A source has told the paper, "It's no coincidence that things began to unravel for Johnny and Vanessa when he started working with Angelina. Vanessa was absolutely convinced that Johnny slept with Angelina, and her jealousy and suspicions ended up destroying them."

According to the source Johnny and Angelina had "obvious" off-screen chemistry and were never far from each other's side during the filming.

Despite the rumours circulating around Depp and Paradis' relationship, neither have confirmed or denied the split.

We don't know about you guys, but this seems pretty far-fetched to us! What do you think? Is it possible Angelina played a role in Depp's relationship woes?

_Source: http://www.thehothits.com/news/28894/angelina-jolie-blamed-for-johnny-depp-and-vanessa-paradis-split!_


----------



## frick&frack

wow!  I remember reading an interview with johnny during or after the filming of that movie where he was talking about the paparazzi surrounding angelina.  he said that they tried to never be together in public so as to not start rumors.  maybe it was a case of "the lady doth protest too much"...  what a shame.



ByeKitty said:


> *Angelina Jolie Blamed For Johnny Depp And Vanessa Paradis Split! *
> 
> Angelina is known as Hollywood's resident home wreaker after her very public hook up with Brad Pitt while he was still married to Jennifer Aniston.
> 
> And now new rumours have surfaced suggesting that she has played a role in the reported impeding split between Johnny Depp and Vanessa Paradis.
> 
> According to The Enquirer, Jolie stands accused of bedding her co-star Depp on the set of their film The Tourist- apparently the main catalyst behind Depp's failing relationship!
> 
> A source has told the paper, "It's no coincidence that things began to unravel for Johnny and Vanessa when he started working with Angelina. Vanessa was absolutely convinced that Johnny slept with Angelina, and her jealousy and suspicions ended up destroying them."
> 
> According to the source Johnny and Angelina had "obvious" off-screen chemistry and were never far from each other's side during the filming.
> 
> Despite the rumours circulating around Depp and Paradis' relationship, neither have confirmed or denied the split.
> 
> We don't know about you guys, but this seems pretty far-fetched to us! What do you think? Is it possible Angelina played a role in Depp's relationship woes?
> 
> _Source: http://www.thehothits.com/news/28894/angelina-jolie-blamed-for-johnny-depp-and-vanessa-paradis-split!_


----------



## Livia1

I really, really hope Vanessa and Johnny are not splitting up. If they are, I doubt it has anything to do with Angelina Jolie though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

HIGHLY doubt that's true.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Not believing that one bit, either.... It's the National Enquirer for crying out loud..


----------



## ByeKitty

I know, I'm not buying it either, but it's interesting gossip nonetheless


----------



## CCfor C

Good evening, ladies...some beauty for an almost spring night. Enjoy!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## poopsie




----------



## frick&frack

CCfor C said:


> Good evening, ladies...some beauty for an almost spring night. Enjoy!



so sexy...& I don't even like long hair


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Johnny Depp & Vanessa Paradis Officially Split*

It's official: Johnny Depp and Vanessa Paradis have split after 14 years together.

The couple "have amicably separated," Depp's publicist said in a statement released to Entertainment Tonight Tuesday. "Please respect their privacy and, more importantly, the privacy of their children."

As PEOPLE has reported, the two drifted into living separate lives after moving to Los Angeles from France. They haven't appeared together on a red carpet in a year and, an insider told PEOPLE about their crumbling relationship, "It's so sad."

The couple have two children together: Lily-Rose, 13, and Jack, 9.


Depp, 49, and Paradis, 39, first got together in 1998. Their romance began that June, when Depp saw the French actress sitting with a group of friends at the bar of the Costes Hotel in Paris, where he was having dinner with colleagues. Depp had a friend invite her over, and they talked for two hours.

A longtime resident of Plan-de-la-Tour in southern France, Depp recently told French magazine VSD that living in France with Paradis and their kids "has given me everything. A marvelous family and also an equilibrium which I missed enormously."

And in 2010, Paradis gushed to the U.K. edition of Marie Claire about her man. 

"I could make an endless list of all the things I admire about him," she said. "We understand that, if we want our relationship to continue, we must give each other space, allow each other to go off on our own, and trust each other. Not everyone is lucky enough to be given space and trust."

In another interview, Paradis explained why the pair never felt the need to marry.

"I love the romance of 'let's get married,' but then, when you have it so perfect ... I mean, I'm more married than anybody can be  we have two kids. Maybe one day, but it's something I can really do without," Paradis once told Elle. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20562667,00.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Long time. Best to them all.


----------



## Livia1

So sad to hear this. I was really hoping it wasn't true.
They seem perfect for each other.


----------



## Ejm1059

This is really sad. 14 years is a long time and I really thought they were well matched (which is why I am annoyed by these teeny boppers cheering about his new status -.-) This may sound weird but I worried about Johnny now. Family seemed to really keep him stable and grounded :/


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm sad about the news... I loved them together!


----------



## LAltiero85

Awww...I feel awful for them


----------



## LAltiero85

Ejm1059 said:


> This is really sad. 14 years is a long time and I really thought they were well matched (which is why I am annoyed by these teeny boppers cheering about his new status -.-) This may sound weird but I worried about Johnny now. Family seemed to really keep him stable and grounded :/



ITA.  He's such a talent, I would hate for him to have a sad ending...and great loves are hard to find, I would imagine even harder if you're Johnny Depp...it's unlikely he will find someone else who will make him as happy for awhile.


----------



## HauteMama

I feel dreadful for both of them and their children. The children are at such impressionable ages and I imagine this will hit them especially hard. I hope for everyone's sake that it really is amicable and that they continue to get along for the sake of their family.


----------



## exotikittenx

Oh no.


----------



## Chanel522

Does anyone know why they decided to split?  I adore Johnny...he's the most amazing actor and is very likable when I've seen or read interviews with him.  Hope everyone is ok and copes well with such a major change.


----------



## angelnyc89

Sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

14 years is a long time.  I was reading they haven't been seen together publicly (like red carpet events) since 2010!


----------



## anitalilac

Ejm1059 said:


> This is really sad. 14 years is a long time and I really thought they were well matched (which is why I am annoyed by these teeny boppers cheering about his new status -.-) This may sound weird but I worried about Johnny now. Family seemed to really keep him stable and grounded :/



Let's hope that being a father is enough to keep him grounded. A single dad..


----------



## qudz104

So sad. I hope for the kids sake that the couple can remain on good terms with each other.


----------



## LADC_chick

I remember reading earlier this year that he was seen coming out of one of the Olsen twin's apartment building (Ashley, I believe), so the official announcement of his split from Vanessa doesn't come as too much surprise to me.


----------



## **Chanel**

As much as I love Johnny Depp and that I would love to meet him one day (hey, I can dream, right ), I really feel bad about this split. I always loved them together and saw Johnny as a true family man.

I also feel bad about the new rumours and I really hope they aren't true. Rumour has it that he is dating Amber Heard (26). Google it and you will find a lot of hits...
I remember that Johnny once said in an interview that he felt awkward when he had to kiss Keira Knightley in POTC, because the age gap between the two of them. At that time, Johnny was 43 and Keira was 22 years old.
That's also one of the reasons that I would really be surprised if the rumours would be true, and if he is dating Amber Heard indeed. Not only suprised, but also disappointed. I just always thought of Johnny like a family man. Time will tell, I guess. But again, hope these rumours are not true. Here's a pic of Johnny and Amber. 




In the meantime, Johnny will not leave Vanessa empty handed. 

'Johnny Depp is said to be paying the French singer/actress £100million in a bid to keep the split as amicable as possible for the sake of their children, according to The Sun.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nessa-Paradis-100m-pay-off.html#ixzz1yRYgPtrj

Can't help it, but still hope that Vanessa and Johnny might get back together. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## angelnyc89

I just hope he doesn't go the partying ways.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Johnny Depp: Inside His Single Life*

He just announced his split from longtime love Vanessa Paradis, but Johnny Depp has been maintaining a bachelor's lifestyle for a while.

Since the actor, 49, and Paradis, 39, began leading separate lives more than a year ago  both reside primarily in L.A. but haven't necessarily stayed under the same roof for some time  Depp has been regularly partying with rocker Marilyn Manson, spending late nights at the singer's Hollywood-area home and even jamming on guitar at an April Manson concert.

Depp has also been busy with work, shooting Disney's mega-budget The Lone Ranger in Albuquerque, N.M., and Creede, Colo. But he's shown little interest in socializing off-set: When he's not filming, Depp routinely commutes back to L.A. by private plane, sometimes several times a week. The couple's children, Lily-Rose, 13, and Jack, 9, are enrolled in school in Los Angeles.


As the 14-year relationship between Depp and Paradis began to crumble publicly  the embattled couple had not appeared together on a red carpet for two years  rumors swirled linking the actor to various other women. Among them: model-actress Amber Heard, who appeared with Depp in 2011's The Rum Diary and was was spotted boarding a private plane with Depp to Las Vegas earlier this year. But Heard, who has said she's bisexual, also brought along her longtime girlfriend, artist Tasya van Ree.

Tabloid reports also linked Depp to his Dark Shadows costar Eva Green, as well as to his longtime publicist Robin Baum, who was a fixture during his globetrotting promotional duties for Dark Shadows.

Depp's reps have not commented.

The actor is expected to continue shooting The Lone Ranger through August.

A glum-looking Paradis, who promoted her film Je Me Suis Fait Tout Petit at the Cabourg Festival of Romantic Cinema, touched down in her native Paris on June 14.

"She looked tired," says an observer. "She just didn't look well or happy." 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20605819,00.html


----------



## Singra

Depp's price tag seems a little exorbitant... I guess private islands are mucho expensive.


*Johnny Depp Now Off &#8216;Black Mass&#8217; After Salary Spat*
By MIKE FLEMING JR

UPDATE, 11:24 AM: Deadline broke news last night that Johnny Depp was teetering toward the exit door on Black Mass, the Barry Levinson-directed story of Whitey Bulger, with Joel Edgerton playing his disgraced FBI pal John Connolly. There was some hope last night that after some hard negotiating, things might turn around and Depp would stay in the movie. I&#8217;m now told that&#8217;s not going to happen. The financiers, Cross Creek and Exclusive Media, are moving to recast the lead, balking at paying Depp the equivalent of $23 million to headline the indie crime drama. If you remember, Ben Affleck planned to direct buddy Matt Damon in a Bulger picture, but this news isn&#8217;t going to help those heavily booked fellas. The Black Mass team &#8212; which sold the picture heavily in Cannes &#8212; expect to have a new star in place so they can shoot the picture later this year.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Singra said:


> Depp's price tag seems a little exorbitant... I guess private islands are mucho expensive.
> 
> 
> *Johnny Depp Now Off Black Mass After Salary Spat*
> By MIKE FLEMING JR
> 
> UPDATE, 11:24 AM: Deadline broke news last night that Johnny Depp was teetering toward the exit door on Black Mass, the Barry Levinson-directed story of Whitey Bulger, with Joel Edgerton playing his disgraced FBI pal John Connolly. There was some hope last night that after some hard negotiating, things might turn around and Depp would stay in the movie. Im now told thats not going to happen. The financiers, Cross Creek and Exclusive Media, are moving to recast the lead, balking at paying Depp the equivalent of $23 million to headline the indie crime drama. If you remember, Ben Affleck planned to direct buddy Matt Damon in a Bulger picture, but this news isnt going to help those heavily booked fellas. The Black Mass team  which sold the picture heavily in Cannes  expect to have a new star in place so they can shoot the picture later this year.



Fo real???? Nah man, he's way too much demanding, biggest star in Hollyweird or not...


----------



## ByeKitty

Ugh how disappointing. I thought he was set for life and only took on interesting roles that he enjoyed playing. I guess wealth triggers greed.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Johnny Depp and Tom Cruise sandwich in producer Jerry Bruckheimer while they support him at his Hollywood Walk of Fame ceremony on Monday (June 24) in Hollywood.

The guys have worked with Jerry on many of their past films  Tom on Top Gun and Days of Thunder and Johnny on the Pirates of the Caribbean series and the new flick The Lone Ranger.


----------



## twin-fun

What? No scarf??


----------



## cojordan

twin-fun said:


> What? No scarf??



Shhh.....ush ........that and the hat are gone. He looks so much better.


----------



## jun3machina

dang he's making tom look really old and pudgy


----------



## Ladybug09

He's got a lotta junk in HIS trunk! Yikes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Johnny Depp suits up while arriving for a taped appearance on the Late Show with David Letterman on Tuesday (June 25) in New York City.

The 50-year-old actor appeared on the show to promote his latest flick The Lone Ranger, which hits theaters on Wednesday, July 3!


----------



## terebina786

He's one of those men who I really didn't find attractive when he was younger but now I die


----------



## sharknbark

Didn't realize he was such a shorty until seeing him next to Cruise. Glad the scarves are gone. Hoping the next thing to disappear and not return is the jewelry; it's not sexy to imagine a guy layering on five or so necklaces and then putting a ring on each of his fingers before going out.


----------



## frick&frack

love both of the brown pinstripe suits!


----------



## Ladybug09

That brown does absolutely NOTHING for him...


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Johnny Depp and Armie Hammer pose together during a photo call to promote their film The Lone Ranger on Thursday (June 27) in Moscow, Russia.

The guys were joined by the films director Gore Verbinski and producer Jerry Bruckheimer, who just received a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.

Earlier in the week, Johnny appeared on The Late Show with David Letterman to talk about his new film, which hits theaters on July 3.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Moscow premiere of The Lone Ranger. (June 27)


----------



## jun3machina

who's the gal?? ^
love his beat up shoes


----------



## Sasha2012

jun3machina said:


> who's the gal?? ^
> love his beat up shoes


His rumored girlfriend Amber Heard.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Sasha2012 said:


> His rumored girlfriend Amber Heard.



So I guess it's official now.. and here I am, still hoping he and Kate will get back together.


----------



## cojordan

The gray blue of the glasses and shirt look so good on him. Amber is really pretty although I'm sad his family is broken up now.


----------



## sdkitty

Cinamonn_girl said:


> So I guess it's official now.. and here I am, still hoping he and Kate will get back together.


 
LOL....they were so cute together


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

sdkitty said:


> LOL....they were so cute together



They were perfect.


----------



## MarieG

Cinamonn_girl said:


> They were perfect.




They woulr have had very cute babies!


----------



## randr21

I liked him w wino


----------



## cojordan

randr21 said:


> I liked him w wino



Me too. 

From pics it seems that he had amazing chemistry with Winona and Kate Moss.


----------



## gazoo

Winona Forever!


----------



## Coco Belle

He certainly has a type. Big eyes, prominent cheekbones. 

Funny, IMO Vanessa Paradis was probably the least pretty of all the women he's been involved with. Not that she's horrid looking or anything -- she just has very stiff competition when put up against Winona, Kate etc.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Coco Belle said:


> He certainly has a type. Big eyes, prominent cheekbones.
> 
> Funny, IMO Vanessa Paradis was probably the least pretty of all the women he's been involved with. Not that she's horrid looking or anything -- she just has very stiff competition when put up against Winona, Kate etc.



Most definitely agree with you. What I love about Johnny is that he never speaks bad about the women he had been with - when Winona had that stealing problem, he stood up in her defence, and the same happened with Kate and her drug problem. Now, obviously, he has only good words for Vanessa too. He is such a sweetheart - a gentleman.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think Vanessa is really beautiful... I'd put her next to Kate Moss, but I don't think Winona is as interesting looking.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Most definitely agree with you. What I love about Johnny is that he *never speaks bad about the women he had been with* - when Winona had that stealing problem, he stood up in her defence, and the same happened with Kate and her drug problem. Now, obviously, he has only good words for Vanessa too. He is such a sweetheart - *a gentleman*.



and he shouldn't...it's call being an adult.


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> I think Vanessa is really beautiful... I'd put her next to Kate Moss, but I don't think Winona is as interesting looking.


 
I agree
I think Kate Moss has great style and a look to her. 
From what I've seen of Vanessa, she's beautiful too.
Winona is more conventionally pretty, not so striking IMO


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Johnny Depp waves to the cameras while arriving for his taped appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live! on Monday (July 1) in Hollywood.

The 50-year-old actor was on hand to promote his latest flick The Lone Ranger, which hits theaters on Wednesday (July 3)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/02...mmy-kimmel-during-talk-show-appearance-video/

Johnny Depp plants a big kiss on Jimmy Kimmel during an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live! on Monday night (July 1) in Hollywood.

You know, you have this very handsome, this  lets be honest and say beautiful  face, Jimmy said to Johnny during the interview, before he leaned in for the smooch!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I liked the interview, it was funny!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The Lone Ranger on Friday (July 19) at the Sony Centre in Berlin, Germany.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Johnny Depp and his rumored girlfriend Amber Heard visiting the Neues Museum in Berlin, Germany. (July 20)


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Johnny Depp and his rumored girlfriend Amber Heard visiting the Neues Museum in Berlin, Germany. (July 20)


 
LOL at "rumoured".


----------



## qudz104

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Most definitely agree with you. What I love about Johnny is that he never speaks bad about the women he had been with - when Winona had that stealing problem, he stood up in her defence, and the same happened with Kate and her drug problem. Now, obviously, he has only good words for Vanessa too. He is such a sweetheart - a gentleman.



Not to mention the mother of his kids as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The Lone Ranger UK premiere held at the Odeon Leicester Square on Sunday (July 21) in London, England.


----------



## twin-fun

Is it just me or are Robert Downey Jr and Johnny starting to look alike....?


----------



## Coco Belle

twin-fun said:


> Is it just me or are Robert Downey Jr and Johnny starting to look alike....?



I was thinking the same. They look like they have the same stylist imo!!


----------



## Nolia

I find RDJ has aged a lot better than JD has. =)


----------



## Sasha2012

*Johnny Depp & Amber Heard: Cipriani Dinner Date!*

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard stay close while heading out for a romantic dinner date at Cipriani Restaurant on Sunday (July 21) in London, England.

Earlier in the day, the 50-year-old actor promoted his latest film The Lone Ranger at the premiere, alongside his co-star Armie Hammer.

It was recently announced that Johnny is in talks to star in the upcoming film Mortdecai, an adaptation of Kyril Bonfigliolis 1970s novel. Johnny would take on the role of debonair art dealer and part-time rogue Charles Mortdecai.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/21/johnny-depp-amber-heard-cipriani-dinner-date/


----------



## purplepinky

Well she's certainly not unattractive.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've always thought Johnny and Robert resembled each other. Now with the same hairstyle and facial hair they do even more so. Amber is working that dress.


----------



## Ladybug09

JD looks OLD and ROUGH.


----------



## knics33

I think he looks hot as h*ll lol - he's 50! And yeah - Amber Heard is gorgeous. They make a stunning couple.


----------



## Ladybug09

yeah 50, but a ROUGH looking 50...also, I wonder how long the rides gonna last with Amber...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He's 50?! Wow. He looks great. I thought he was only 40, and that he looked great for 40!


----------



## knics33

Yeah I think he looks awesome for 50. I doubt the Amber Heard thing will last very long, but I am sure they will have fun while it does lol.


----------



## Singra

He looks fantastic for 50! There are 30 something year olds who don't look as good as him. 

I also doubt the Amber relationship will last, it has a bit of a mid-life crisis vibe about it.


----------



## MaryJoe84

Singra said:


> He looks fantastic for 50! There are 30 something year olds who don't look as good as him.
> 
> I also doubt the Amber relationship will last, it has a bit of a mid-life crisis vibe about it.


Jap, I'm somehow getting the midlife crisis vibe, too...
Deep in my heart I'm hoping there would be a chance of him and Vanessa getting back together again... They were such a great couple...


----------



## dangerouscurves

I never find him attractive. Not even on his 21 Jump Street. But I think he's a very good actor, though. I notice in a lot of his movies especially when he acts drunk, he always makes a gesture with his right thumb, index and small fingers, sort of pointing but not really, if you KWIM.


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny needs the facial hair and dark hair. His new look ages him.

Scott's restaurant in London. (October 24)

via Zimbio


----------



## vimrod

No. Nope. No. 
He used to be hot. Age hits us all but I've found his split from Vanessa made him unattractive to me. All those cheating rumors. Sigh. As soon as there's a whiff of that, people just immediately become unattractive to me.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> Johnny needs the facial hair and dark hair. His new look ages him.
> 
> Scott's restaurant in London. (October 24)
> 
> via Zimbio



...he looks like his Donnie Brasco character gone wrong on the looks


----------



## Singra

Sasha2012 said:


> Johnny needs the facial hair and dark hair. His new look ages him.
> 
> Scott's restaurant in London. (October 24)
> 
> via Zimbio



Wow it really ages him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The lighter hair needs to go!


----------



## LAltiero85

Wow.  He doesn't even look like himself above.  Do. Not. Like.  Anyway, I'm a little disappointed as well at the stereotypical actor w/ the much younger woman he has become.  I mean, relationships don't always work, I get that, but I always really respected JD, so I hope he didn't cheat on his long time lover and mother of his children.  To me, that's not cool.   I still find him to be an amazing actor, but lately he's been playing the same character in different costumes.


----------



## Artica

LAltiero85 said:


> Wow.  He doesn't even look like himself above.  Do. Not. Like.  Anyway, I'm a little disappointed as well at the stereotypical actor w/ the much younger woman he has become.  I mean, relationships don't always work, I get that, but I always really respected JD, so I hope he didn't cheat on his long time lover and mother of his children.  To me, that's not cool.   I still find him to be an amazing actor, but lately he's been playing the same character in different costumes.



+1000

I've always been a massive fan, but this whole Amber thing makes him sleazy to me. Plus the fact that he hasn't made a good film in ages. He's all about the paycheck now.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> *Johnny Depp & Amber Heard: Cipriani Dinner Date!*
> 
> Johnny Depp and Amber Heard stay close while heading out for a romantic dinner date at Cipriani Restaurant on Sunday (July 21) in London, England.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 50-year-old actor promoted his latest film The Lone Ranger at the premiere, alongside his co-star Armie Hammer.
> 
> It was recently announced that Johnny is in talks to star in the upcoming film Mortdecai, an adaptation of Kyril Bonfigliolis 1970s novel. Johnny would take on the role of debonair art dealer and part-time rogue Charles Mortdecai.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/21/johnny-depp-amber-heard-cipriani-dinner-date/



I LOVE amber`s outfit!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/11/johnny-depp-begins-filming-mortdecai-in-london/

Johnny Depp suits up and gets into character as he arrives on set of his latest film Mortdecai on Monday (November 11) in London, England.

The 50-year-old actor recently dyed his hair bleached blonde to play his character, art dealer Charles Mortdecai, who searches for a stolen painting rumored to contain a secret code that gains access to hidden Nazi gold.

The David Koepp-directed flick also stars Gwyneth Paltrow, Ewan McGregor, and Olivia Munn.


----------



## sanmi

he's a really good actor. like some of his shows.
 but sad thing is that he split with his long time woman and I don't really like him now...


----------



## Sweetpea83

I hate his hair that color.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sanmi said:


> he's a really good actor. like some of his shows.
> but sad thing is that he split with his long time woman and I don't really like him now...



What does that have to do with him being a good actor?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/12/johnny-depp-amber-heard-art-of-elysium-heaven-gala/

Johnny Depp poses with his girlfriend Amber Heard while attending the 2014 Art of Elysium Heaven Gala presented by Mercedes-Benz on Saturday evening (January 11) at the Skirball Cultural Center in Los Angeles.

The couple met up with rocker Linda Perry inside and the trio snapped a photo together.

Earlier in the night, Amber hit the carpet solo.

A few days before, Johnny was spotted stepping out of his trailer on the set of his new film Mortdecai in L.A.


----------



## nastasja

Yikes.


----------



## curlybee

Wow he looks horrible! Like almost sickly.


----------



## Encore Hermes

NO! 





 Those pics! Really bad lighting eh?!


----------



## frick&frack

I like his spats...that's about it.  I'm loving her dress & shoes though...plus the dark red mani.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He looks rough, and that blonde hair is not good. She looks fabulous though. They are one seriously genetically blessed couple.


----------



## gazoo

He seems such a cliche these days.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Livia1

He lost it when he left Vanessa


----------



## chinableu

He and Amber are supposedly engaged.


----------



## sdkitty

chinableu said:


> He and Amber are supposedly engaged.


 
Yes, I saw a report that he asked her multiple times before she said yes.
Seems odd that he was with the mother of his children 14 years and never married her and now he's jumping all over the place to marry this girl who's maybe young enough to be his daughter?
Midlife crisis?


----------



## KatherineO

sdkitty said:


> Yes, I saw a report that he asked her multiple times before she said yes.
> Seems odd that he was with the mother of his children 14 years and never married her and now he's jumping all over the place to marry this girl who's maybe young enough to be his daughter?
> Midlife crisis?




I agree.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Johnny, no.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He looks yucky..


----------



## Ms Kiah

He looks like a cracked out Charlie Sheen. I think he's completely disgusting looking. Like how can Amber even stand to look at or touch him? He's been a sellout for years after trying to act like he was so anti-Hollywood. Now he's just a Disney shill and an embarrassment. 

I think it's hilarious how Lainey has fallen out of love with him like most of his longtime fangirls.


----------



## chinableu

He's more than old enough to be her father and looks it.

I used to like him but he skeeves me out now.


----------



## Livia1

Ms Kiah said:


> He looks like a cracked out Charlie Sheen. I think he's completely disgusting looking. Like how can Amber even stand to look at or touch him? He's been a sellout for years after trying to act like he was so anti-Hollywood. Now he's just a Disney shill and an embarrassment.
> 
> I think it's hilarious how Lainey has fallen out of love with him like most of his longtime fangirls.



I don't really think you have to worry about Amber as I have a feeling she will touch, say and do anything for fame and fortune


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Meh, I still think he's hot and his work is good. Don't care what he does in his personal life.


----------



## qudz104

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Meh, I still think he's hot and his work is good. Don't care what he does in his personal life.




+1. Minus the blonde hair though, it doesn't suit him at all.


----------



## knics33

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Meh, I still think he's hot and his work is good. Don't care what he does in his personal life.



Yeah I'm with you. I think he's a cool dude. But I do think he's been partying it up/living a lot harder since splitting with his wife. 

Amber Heard is so gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/12/johnny-depp-supports-amber-heard-at-3-days-to-kill-premiere/

Johnny Depp hits the red carpet with his fiancee Amber Heard to support her at the premiere of her new movie 3 Days to Kill on Wednesday evening (February 12) at the ArcLight Cinemas in Hollywood.

The 27-year-old actress stars in the movie alongside Kevin Costner and Hailee Steinfeld. The thriller hits theaters on February 21!

Even though she will be putting on a wedding dress soon for her own big day, Amber told reporters at a press conference for the movie that she doesnt like to play the bride in movies.

I would always prefer to shoot the gun than wear a wedding dress, Amber said (via People). It is far more interesting to me.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I miss old Johnny. I really do. It is as if he became old over the night.


----------



## JenniferPaulson

Ah! My most admired actor! He can play a wide variety of roles and nail it every time!


----------



## chinableu

He looks like her pimp.


----------



## Nathalya

chinableu said:


> He looks like her pimp.



Lol true!

 your avi


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/06/johnny-depp-supports-amber-heard-at-the-texas-film-awards/

Johnny Depp joins his fiancee Amber Heard on the red carpet at the 2014 Texas Film Awards hosted by the Austin Film Society on Thursday (March 6) in Austin, Tex.

The 27-year-old actress, who is a native of Austin, is being honored at the event for helping the state earn some notice in the film world.

Amber recently chatted with Moviefone about her movie All the Boys Love Mandy Lane getting a release seven years after it was completed.

I havent seen it in a long time but, I mean, Im super proud of that movie, Amber said. I feel really lucky to have been a part of it, and I am very happy it finally got its day. I thought it would never come outIts a very weird experience to do something so long ago and then finally see it come to fruition in the way it deserves.

FYI: Amber is wearing an Ulyana Sergeenko dress and Stephen Webster earrings.


----------



## nastasja

Never noticed how yellow his teeth are.


----------



## sanmi

He looks haggard beside the gorgeous lady.


----------



## Sasha2012

They marked their engagement with family and friends in LA last weekend.

And Johnny Depp and Amber Heard took their celebrations to the other side of the country on Friday, enjoying a night out with friends in New York.

The lovebirds and former co-stars showed off their markedly different fashion sense as they gripped one another's hands and made their way into the night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ards-hand-hit-NYC-together.html#ixzz2wkvWrrBr


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> They marked their engagement with family and friends in LA last weekend.
> 
> And Johnny Depp and Amber Heard took their celebrations to the other side of the country on Friday, enjoying a night out with friends in New York.
> 
> The lovebirds and former co-stars showed off their markedly different fashion sense as they gripped one another's hands and made their way into the night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ards-hand-hit-NYC-together.html#ixzz2wkvWrrBr



OMG! Is he listening to Marilyn Manson? Say it ain't so!!

I've been a fan of Johnny since 21 Jump Street, but I just can't with this guy anymore. He just seems like a caricature of himself. His film choices are shiiite and his personal life is getting ridiculous. Step away from the dark side, Johnny!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Artica said:


> OMG! Is he listening to Marilyn Manson? Say it ain't so!!
> 
> I've been a fan of Johnny since 21 Jump Street, but I just can't with this guy anymore. He just seems like a caricature of himself. His film choices are shiiite and his personal life is getting ridiculous. Step away from the dark side, Johnny!



Marilyn is one of his best friends, if not the best.


----------



## Artica

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Marilyn is one of his best friends, if not the best.



Seriously?? I always thought his bf was Keith Richards. As MM's best friend he should have at least listened to the 1 good album that MM made, which was Antichrist Superstar. More


----------



## berrydiva

Maybe I missed it but what's up with him and that hat as of late?


----------



## Artica

berrydiva said:


> Maybe I missed it but what's up with him and that hat as of late?



What's up with his entire wardrobe?? I've seen homeless people dress better than him. Mind you, I have seen street beggars shamelessly showing off their iPhones recently, but still. He should be able to afford some new clothes with all those POTC millions he made.


----------



## zen1965

I used to really like him. But now...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/31/johnny-deep-confirms-engagement-shows-off-his-chick-ring/

Johnny Depp shows off his ring while attending a press conference for his new movie Transcendence at the Grand Hyatt Hotel on Monday (March 31) in Beijing, China.

The 50-year-old actor confirmed at the event that he is indeed engaged to fiancee Amber Heard and called his engagement ring a chicks ring!

The fact that Im wearing a chicks ring on my finger is probably a dead giveaway. Not very subtle, Johnny said before talking about his upcoming wedding. I think that I would be better at making womens shoes than I would be at wedding planning, I cant plan anything. Im really bad at that stuff.


----------



## sdkitty

Artica said:


> What's up with his entire wardrobe?? I've seen homeless people dress better than him. Mind you, I have seen street beggars shamelessly showing off their iPhones recently, but still. He should be able to afford some new clothes with all those POTC millions he made.


I think he's always been pretty and has dressed down to try to be less pretty and more of a hipster


----------



## Artica

sdkitty said:


> I think he's always been pretty and has dressed down to try to be less pretty and more of a hipster



There is nothing wrong with dressing down, but to intentionally wear clothes with holes in it just looks dumb on a multimillionaire. Johnny has always had his own cool style, but the older he gets the less cool the look becomes. Although I love his vintage suits and glasses. 

Btw, hipsters (with daddy money) pretending to be poor are a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## sdkitty

Artica said:


> There is nothing wrong with dressing down, but to intentionally wear clothes with holes in it just looks dumb on a multimillionaire. Johnny has always had his own cool style, but the older he gets the less cool the look becomes. Although I love his vintage suits and glasses.
> 
> Btw, hipsters (with daddy money) pretending to be poor are a pet peeve of mine.


I don't much care what he wears
I just find it kind of uncool that he was with the mother of his children for so many years w/o marrying her and now he's engaged to this girl who's young enough to be his daughter - and he's wearing an engagement ring?

(but maybe Vanessa didn't want to marry......just kind of bothers me; to me this engagement makes him seem older and less cool)


----------



## berrydiva

While I'm sure he showers, he actually gives me bathes every other 3 days vibe


----------



## ByeKitty

Ugh he lost all his appeal to me... I can't put my finger on it but I find him so gross now.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Ugh he lost all his appeal to me... I can't put my finger on it but *I find him so gross now*.



Totally agree. It's sad and unfortunate.


----------



## Mimi2000

His teeth are just gross. All that smoking has ruined his choppers. He should try a whitening toothpaste or get it professionally done.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I like him in this photo shoot for the Interview magazine, though. He looks really good.


----------



## Solemony

He can look good when dressed up and groomed but on a day to day basis he'd looked like a creeper. I guess he's losing his charms for years already and that he smokes repulse me D:.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love him..but lately he hasn't been looking good...


----------



## knics33

Ehh I still love him. He's 50, so I don't think he looks terrible. But no denying he has aged a good bit over the past couple years or so. Probably from the split from his wife/long time girlfriend (not sure if they were married?). And yeah, he smokes and has for years... time to go to the dentist Jonhhy. Veneers are calling your name lol.


----------



## Artica

sdkitty said:


> I don't much care what he wears
> I just find it kind of uncool that he was with the mother of his children for so many years w/o marrying her and now he's engaged to this girl who's young enough to be his daughter - and he's wearing an engagement ring?
> 
> (but maybe Vanessa didn't want to marry......just kind of bothers me; to me this engagement makes him seem older and less cool)



This^!!
Since the whole Vanessa P split, he lost his appeal to me. All of sudden the rose-colored glasses came off.


----------



## Swanky

*'She's pregnant already!' Amber Heard's ex-boyfriend claims she is  expecting... as fiance Johnny Depp admits he is 'broody' and wants '100  kids' 
*
She and Johnny Depp announced their engagement last month.

And according to new reports, Amber Heard, 27, is expecting her first child with the 50-year-old actor.

'She's pregnant already! I saw her three weeks ago,' the actress' ex-boyfriend, actor Mark Wystrach, told InTouch. 'Amber and I dated years ago but we are still close.'







 Expecting? Amber Heard is allegedly pregnant  with fiance Johnny Depp's child, pictured wearing a pink wig on the set  of her new film in East Hampton, NY on Tuesday 
The new claims come after Johnny, 50, denied rumours their upcoming wedding was a 'shotgun affair'. 

When asked during a Today show appearance on Friday whether the couple was 'expecting,' Johnny answered:

'A child? Good god, what do you think I am, a savage?' Johnny added. 'No, no truth to that. [It's] not a shotgun affair.'








 'I love kids!': Johnny admitted he is 'feeling broody' and wants to have '100 kids' during an Extra TV interview on Tuesday 

Proud dad: Johnny also gushed about his two children Lily-Rose and Jack, calling them 'perfect' 
But Johnny certainly seems game to become a father again.

The  actor, who already has two children with ex-partner Vanessa Paradis,  opened up on Extra TV on Tuesday about expanding his brood.

'I  love kids. I have two, and they're perfect,' he said, referring to  children Lily-Rose, 14, and Jack, 11. 'Man, I'd make 100. But I've got  the easy gig, right?'





 And  then there were three? The couple have been dogged by pregnancy rumours  since announcing their engagement last month, pictured in February in  LA 
The star revealed a recent trip to China, where he met young Chinese children, made him feel 'a little broody'.

He  also opened up once again about his 'girly' engagement ring, which he  claimed he started wearing because it was too big for Amber's finger. 

'It's exciting to wear a girl's ring,' he said. 'I don't know, you know. It just fit.'






 Going strong: The couple secretly got engaged on  Christmas Eve and announced last month they were getting married,  pictured last year in London 

Johnny popped the question on Christmas Eve, but a date has not been announced for their wedding.

'Of course they couldn't be happier to be engaged,' a source told People in mid-January.

The couple met in 2010 when they filmed The Rum Diary - about journalist Paul Kemp - in Puerto Rico. 









 Nineties throwback: The Texas native swapped her  usually elegant style for grunge attire, displaying her slender legs in  grey skinny jeans paired with a black leather jacket and black  motorbike boots
Meanwhile, Amber was virtually unrecognisable when she stepped out wearing a pink wig on Tuesday. 

Amber unveiled the edgy new look as  she made her way to the set of her new film When I Live My Life Over  Again in East Hampton, New York.
Amber plays a woman who moves back in  with her father, portrayed by Christopher Walken, in the Hamptons, as  he gears up to launch his comeback career as a singer.

The  Texas native swapped her usually elegant style for grunge attire,  displaying her slender legs in grey skinny jeans paired with a black  leather jacket and black motorbike boots.

She  added a 90's touch with a flannel shirt tied around her waist, and  shielded her eyes with a quirky pair of red heart sunglasses.





 New role: In the film, Amber plays a woman who  moves back in with her father, portrayed by Christopher Walken, as he  gears up to launch his comeback career as a singer



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mits-broody-wants-100-kids.html#ixzz2yQGnjT4m


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In the last set it looks like she has been hanging out with Avril.


----------



## basicandorganic

BagOuttaHell said:


> In the last set it looks like she has been hanging out with Avril.



LMAO


----------



## Ladybug09

I guess I just don't know what women see in men 20 to 30 years their senior?! Oh I know $$$$$$! 

I truly expected more of Johnny and thought that he'd be with an age appropriate woman. I guess he's vain and wants some young arm candy too.


----------



## Slavisa

Ladybug09 said:


> I guess I just don't know what women see in men 20 to 30 years their senior?! Oh I know $$$$$$!
> 
> I truly expected more of Johnny and thought that he'd be with an age appropriate woman. I guess he's vain and wants some young arm candy too.




You don't know what she sees in Johnny Depp? Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## AEGIS

this relationship confuses me...it's so unexpected and random to me


----------



## Swanky

I don't see what she sees in him, lol!
 TOTALLY unattractive to me.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Is that a wig?


----------



## fashion16

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't see what she sees in him, lol!
> TOTALLY unattractive to me.




ditto


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I read a quote a few years ago on another gossip site that perfectly sums up my feelings:

_"Johnny Depp is ruining Johnny Depp for me"_

'nuff said.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/11...nscendence-premiere-sans-fiancee-amber-heard/

Johnny Depp hits the red carpet at the premiere of his new movie Transcendence on Thursday evening (April 10) at the Regency Village Theatre in Los Angeles.

The 50-year-old actor went without his fiancee Amber Heard, who is currently in New York working on her upcoming movie When I Live My Life Over Again.

In much of the film, Johnny appears as a hologram and director Wally Pfister recently chatted with THR about how filming worked.

Rebecca [Hall] would act on set with an projected image of Johnny, and Johnny was in a dark booth with a camera on him, on the same set, he said. So the actors were able to perform together and we captured that live, in camera.

We wanted him to have dimension, more like a hologram, which is why it became a visual effect, he added.


----------



## qudz104

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't see what she sees in him, lol!
> TOTALLY unattractive to me.




A few years ago I would've vehemently disagreed, lol, but now I'll just say that obv she must only see $$$  esp if she might be pregnant.


----------



## chinkee21

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I read a quote a few years ago on another gossip site that perfectly sums up my feelings:
> 
> _"Johnny Depp is ruining Johnny Depp for me"_
> 
> 'nuff said.



OMG!!! I almost choked laughing on this!!:lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I read a quote a few years ago on another gossip site that perfectly sums up my feelings:
> 
> _"Johnny Depp is ruining Johnny Depp for me"_
> 
> 'nuff said.



Alllllllll of this!


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/11...nscendence-premiere-sans-fiancee-amber-heard/
> 
> Johnny Depp hits the red carpet at the premiere of his new movie Transcendence on Thursday evening (April 10) at the Regency Village Theatre in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 50-year-old actor went without his fiancee Amber Heard, who is currently in New York working on her upcoming movie When I Live My Life Over Again.
> 
> In much of the film, Johnny appears as a hologram and director Wally Pfister recently chatted with THR about how filming worked.
> 
> Rebecca [Hall] would act on set with an projected image of Johnny, and Johnny was in a dark booth with a camera on him, on the same set, he said. So the actors were able to perform together and we captured that live, in camera.
> 
> We wanted him to have dimension, more like a hologram, which is why it became a visual effect, he added.



He looks pretty good here. I've always loved his vintage looks. Why can't he always wear clothes without holes in them?


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am breaking up with him.  He looks like JLo's ex. Name escapes me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CobaltBlu said:


> I am breaking up with him.  He looks like JLo's ex. Name escapes me.



Marc Antony.

And I said this on the Amber Heard thread but it's relevant. I read this on another site a few years and it made me laugh because it's so true.

_"Johnny Depp is ruining Johnny Depp for me"_

Word.


----------



## robotindisguise

berrydiva said:


> While I'm sure he showers, he actually gives me bathes every other 3 days vibe



No doubt and I don't think he even brushes his teeth...


----------



## Artica

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Marc Antony.
> 
> And I said this on the Amber Heard thread but it's relevant. I read this on another site a few years and it made me laugh because it's so true.
> *
> "Johnny Depp is ruining Johnny Depp for me"*
> 
> Word.



That is so true! It's a good thing he doesn't care about his image, because he's become his own PR nightmare. I hope his new film is good, because his last films have all been horrible.


----------



## Ladybug09

Artica said:


> That is so true! It's a good thing he doesn't care about his image, because he's become his own PR nightmare. I hope his new film is good, because his last films have all been horrible.



He diluted his brand.


----------



## Junkenpo

He is not aging very gracefully.


----------



## sdkitty

Artica said:


> That is so true! It's a good thing he doesn't care about his image, because he's become his own PR nightmare. I hope his new film is good, because his last films have all been horrible.


just goes to show I guess that almost everyone has a point where they become less attractive.  This man didn't show age at all for a long time but now between his behavior, grooming, and age, he's becoming less attractive.
The one exception I can think of that really stands out was Paul Newman.  He was cool all his life.


The one who proves the rule most for me is Mel Gibson.  He was so good looking but he ruined it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Johnny slipped and fell in a pile of Keith Richard's fashion from which he never fully recovered. Add that to whatever happened to his face in The Tourist (wine bloat, fillers?) and more than a touch of mid-life crisis.. = a slippery slope to NonStudville...


----------



## Pinkcooper

The movie is being shot in my town! riverhead, ny. I haven't seen any celebrities as of yet but I usually try to avoid crowded areas


----------



## Singra

&#8220;I don&#8217;t pretend to be captain weird &#8211; I just do what I do.&#8221; Agreed &#8211; *though lately his sense of weird is holding hands with lame.* 

-- A quote about Johhny Dep from GQ magazine


----------



## SWlife

Anytime a formerly very cool guy becomes that parody of an aging man- dressing inappropriately, girlfriend young enough to be his daughter- he comes off the cool pile for me and goes into the loser dumpster...
So disappointed in him.


----------



## gazoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Johnny slipped and fell in a pile of Keith Richard's fashion from which he never fully recovered. Add that to whatever happened to his face in The Tourist (wine bloat, fillers?) and more than a touch of mid-life crisis.. = a slippery slope to NonStudville...



OMG what was up with his face in that movie?!!  I still can't "unsee" that.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/23...ebrate-her-28th-birthday-surrounded-by-books/

Johnny Depp and fiancee Amber Heard hold hands while celebrating her 28th birthday at the Bauman Rare Book shop on Tuesday (April 22) in New York City.

The 50-year-old actor was seen showing his romantic side while presenting his love with a rose on the way to their hotel.

Earlier in the day, Johnny took the time to pose for a selfie with a fan while stepping out of his hotel.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

His fiancee is really pretty. 

Looking forward to seeing this movie... my boyfriend and I are both fans of his work, hopefully the movie doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/24/johnny-depp-amber-heard-hold-hands-at-cabaret-opening/

Johnny Depp and fiancee Amber Heard hold hands while heading into Studio 54 for the opening night performance of the new Broadway revival of Cabaret on Thursday (April 24) in New York City.

The engaged couple was seen out and about earlier this week in the Big Apple while celebrating Ambers 28th birthday.

Cabaret stars Alan Cumming and Michelle Williams and it just got an extension through 2015 following


----------



## chinableu

They look like father and daughter.


----------



## CobaltBlu

The hat is idiotic. he is a grown azz man and doesnt need to wear the damn thing everywhere. C'mon Johnny.  Don't break my heart.


----------



## Junkenpo

What's the story behind that hat?  It's ugly and it has a hole in it... I don't get it?

Also, I don't get the sense he's comfortable in his clothes. They don't look like they fit very well and I see the outfit before I see him... it used to be the other way around.  No bueno, Johnny.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'd say he looks better there compared to other pics of him we've seen lately, lol. Anyone seen his new movie?


----------



## sdkitty

gacats said:


> Anytime a formerly very cool guy becomes that parody of an aging man- dressing inappropriately, girlfriend young enough to be his daughter- he comes off the cool pile for me and goes into the loser dumpster...
> So disappointed in him.


I agree with you
I can see what they see in each other.  She's a ripe young beauty and he's a very rich and famous movie star.
His cool factor has gone way down for me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wow, she look gorgeous in that close up of her face. I didn't realize she's 28. I thought she was younger than that. 
I don't understand Johnny's look right now at all. It's ridiculous and I hope he gets over this phase yesterday.


----------



## Singra

^ It looks like he's dressing the same as he always has... the only difference now is that his fading looks no longer serve as a distraction.


I've always imagined that for someone like Depp his worst crime to an audience is to appear conventional. But lately that's all he seems to be... from his movie choices and recent acting to the age of his girlfriend... it all reads as such a cliche. But maybe he was always like this, maybe he was always average and we only notice now because his face is softening and he's staring to look like an old lady.


----------



## nastasja

Her skin is flawless when you zoom in on that pic. He, on the other hand...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/05/johnny-depp-amber-heard-are-one-engaging-pair-at-met-ball-2014/

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard hold hands while walking the red carpet at the 2014 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 5) in New York City.

The engaged couple was the definition of old school Hollywood glamour at the annual star-studded event. Dont they look so good together?!

FYI: Amber is wearing a Giambattista Valli dress with Fred Leighton earrings and bracelets. Johnny is wearing a Ralph Lauren Purple Label black tuxedo tailcoat and white pique vest.


----------



## Ladybug09

The old man with the young girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/29/amber-heard-johnny-depp-passionately-kiss-in-new-york/

Amber Heard gives her fiance Johnny Depp a passionate kiss hello when he stops by to visit her on the set of The Adderall Diaries on Thursday afternoon (May 29) in Brooklyn, N.Y.

The 28-year-old actress was also seen giving her co-star James Franco a hug while filming a scene that day.

The film is based on the memoir written by Stephen Elliott, which centers on the gripping account of a young man (Franco) navigating the unstable terrain of truth and identity.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/09/johnny-depp-celebrates-51st-birthday-dressed-as-another-man/

Johnny Depp transforms himself into Whitey Bulger on the set of his upcoming movie Black Mass on Monday morning (June 9) in Boston, Mass.

The actor is celebrating his 51st birthday today and is doing so while dressed up as another man!

Johnny was most recently spotted with his fiancee Amber Heard on the set of the film last week sharing a romantic kiss during a break from filming.


----------



## kirsten

Johnny doesn't look so good for being 51.


----------



## nastasja

Blah! It looks like they were trying to make him look like Clint Howard.


----------



## shiba_inu

Having a good laugh at all the JD comments. Poor guy, what happened to him?
He's becoming a real oddball. And not a cool one, like he used to be. 
He's having one strange midlife crisis. Guys can be so creepy when they're at that stage. 

Recently saw the Kevin Costner movie with Amber in it. Did not like her character or acting at all.


----------



## shiba_inu

Looks like Amber's ex-girlfriend, Tasya Van Ree, and JD share a hat collection. 
Oh my, just saw the ragged one he was wearing. 
Glad she has the sense to wear one without worn out holes and lose threads on it.


----------



## Pia Ismea

:weird:Between the hand scuffed shoes, nasty teeth and tattered hat,  he's trying too hard to look like a hobo.


----------



## bag-mania

shiba_inu said:


> Having a good laugh at all the JD comments. Poor guy, what happened to him?
> He's becoming a real oddball. And not a cool one, like he used to be.
> He's having one strange midlife crisis. Guys can be so creepy when they're at that stage.



He has always been a real oddball. It's just that now that his looks are going, people are finally seeing him as he really is. When he was attractive his behavior was excused as being creatively eccentric. Now he's just a plain 'ol middle-aged creepy dude.


----------



## ByeKitty

He needs some facial hair...


----------



## keishabuchanan

Can anyone ID the book she hold?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I read a quote a few years ago on another gossip site that perfectly sums up my feelings:
> 
> _"Johnny Depp is ruining Johnny Depp for me"_
> 
> 'nuff said.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/03...con-awards-at-gq-men-of-the-year-awards-2014/

Johnny Depp rocks aviator sunglasses with a suit while attending the 2014 GQ Men of the Year Awards held at The Royal Opera House on Tuesday (September 2) in London, England.

The 51-year-old actor was on hand to present the Icon Award to legendary musician Iggy Pop.


----------



## sdkitty

I think he still looks pretty good but I'm having a hard time with this whole engagement to a girl young enough to be his daughter, wearing an engagement ring, etc, when he never married the mother of his children.


----------



## Livia1

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/03...con-awards-at-gq-men-of-the-year-awards-2014/
> 
> Johnny Depp rocks aviator sunglasses with a suit while attending the 2014 GQ Men of the Year Awards held at The Royal Opera House on Tuesday (September 2) in London, England.
> 
> The 51-year-old actor was on hand to present the Icon Award to legendary musician Iggy Pop.




He looks good!
Now, if he'd just wake up and loose that crazy fame hungry girlfriend of his


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> I think he still looks pretty good but I'm having a hard time with this whole engagement to a girl young enough to be his daughter, wearing an engagement ring, etc, when he never married the mother of his children.



How do you know JD will marry the new girlfriend? Hasn't he been engaged to almost every girlfriend he's had?

He's like a serial engage-ee.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> How do you know JD will marry the new girlfriend? Hasn't he been engaged to almost every girlfriend he's had?
> 
> He's like a serial engage-ee.


good point
but I don't think he was ever engaged to Vanessa....maybe she wasn't interested in marriage


----------



## knics33

Livia1 said:


> He looks good!
> Now, if he'd just wake up and loose that crazy fame hungry girlfriend of his



He does look damn good for a 50 year old IMO! 

And I don't see crazy fame hungry with Amber Heard. If anything she's pretty out of the spotlight compared to most celebrities her age IMO. She doesn't seem to be exploiting their relationship for fame or anything, but who knows. I think I am in the minority, but I like them together.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Singra said:


> How do you know JD will marry the new girlfriend? Hasn't he been engaged to almost every girlfriend he's had?
> 
> He's like a serial engage-ee.



So true .

Winona, then apparently Kate as well ( they were the best ), then Vanessa... he loves to be engaged. 

He looks better than usually, but Brad Pitt is definitely ageing better.


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> good point
> but I don't think he was ever engaged to Vanessa....maybe she wasn't interested in marriage



Probably the smart one in the relationship. 





knics33 said:


> *He does look damn good for a 50 year old IMO! *
> 
> And I don't see crazy fame hungry with Amber Heard. If anything she's pretty out of the spotlight compared to most celebrities her age IMO. She doesn't seem to be exploiting their relationship for fame or anything, but who knows. I think I am in the minority, but I like them together.



Yup, he was looking bad for a while but he's back to being hot... funny how that goes.


----------



## Freckles1

Singra said:


> Probably the smart one in the relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, he was looking bad for a while but he's back to being hot... funny how that goes.




I concur!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard deserved dual awards for beautifully dressed and most romantic.

The engaged pair turned heads after the Pirates Of The Caribbean star presented the Icon Award to Iggy Pop at this year's GQ Men Of The Year Awards in London on Tuesday.
Try as they might, Johnny, 51, and the 28-year-old actresss couldn't avoid the spotlight as they made a getaway from a back door at The Royal Opera House.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ve-GQ-awards-holding-hands.html#ixzz3CPB7PsmO


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

It is like I'm seeing him holding his daughter's hand.


----------



## stylemepretty

Is he wearing green nail polish?!


----------



## Chanel522

I love Johnny, but really don't like him and Amber as a couple.


----------



## Singra

They seem like a strange couple... it's almost as odd as the supposed JLaw Chirs Martin coupling. 



stylemepretty said:


> Is he wearing green nail polish?!



HaHa why yes he is...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I have no problem with couples where one person is significantly older than the other. It's usually very hard to make it work but more conventionally aged couples have their own challenges as well. 

That being said, something about Johnny has looked off since he and Vanessa ended. I can't quite put my fingers on it but it's like he suddenly looks exhausted/ disenchanted/skin damaged from drinking smoking drugging, something.
Amber does strike me as being a bit fame wh0rish but this whole relationship has turned out disastrously for the two of them career wise. Pre Johnny she was more present and pre Amber he could do no wrong. 

I think no matter how happy Vanessa may appear to be a lot of people feel that she was done wrong. I remember her denying vehemently that they were breaking up and then shortly after they did. From that alone it seems highly possible that she didn't know what was going on and/or she didn't want to break up.

I don't have strong feelings on the relationship but I know for me I really haven't been interested in a Johnny Depp movie in a while


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Thingofbeauty said:


> I have no problem with couples where one person is significantly older than the other. It's usually very hard to make it work but more conventionally aged couples have their own challenges as well.
> 
> That being said, something about Johnny has looked off since he and Vanessa ended. I can't quite put my fingers on it but it's like he suddenly looks exhausted/ disenchanted/skin damaged from drinking smoking drugging, something.
> Amber does strike me as being a bit fame wh0rish but this whole relationship has turned out disastrously for the two of them career wise. Pre Johnny she was more present and pre Amber he could do no wrong.
> 
> I think no matter how happy Vanessa may appear to be a lot of people feel that she was done wrong. I remember her denying vehemently that they were breaking up and then shortly after they did. From that alone it seems highly possible that she didn't know what was going on and/or she didn't want to break up.
> 
> I don't have strong feelings on the relationship but I know for me I really haven't been interested in a Johnny Depp movie in a while


+1 
I don't know if he's just made bad career choices though. Or maybe the person he's listening to doesn't really get it...


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Thingofbeauty said:


> I have no problem with couples where one person is significantly older than the other. It's usually very hard to make it work but more conventionally aged couples have their own challenges as well.
> 
> That being said, something about Johnny has looked off since he and Vanessa ended. I can't quite put my fingers on it but it's like he suddenly looks exhausted/ disenchanted/skin damaged from drinking smoking drugging, something.
> Amber does strike me as being a bit fame wh0rish but this whole relationship has turned out disastrously for the two of them career wise. Pre Johnny she was more present and pre Amber he could do no wrong.
> 
> I think no matter how happy Vanessa may appear to be a lot of people feel that she was done wrong. I remember her denying vehemently that they were breaking up and then shortly after they did. From that alone it seems highly possible that she didn't know what was going on and/or she didn't want to break up.
> 
> I don't have strong feelings on the relationship but I know for me I really haven't been interested in a Johnny Depp movie in a while



I think that all of that would have happened a lot sooner if there weren't for the Pirates of the Caribbean movies. And also, now his looks are fading away... and I really don't know how many people like Amber as well. 

Plus, I think that Vanessa was fooling herself because Johnny allegedly broke up with Kate because he cheated on her with Vanessa... he wanted to go back to Kate, but Vanessa stayed pregnant. Now, that's just one version of what apparently happened.


----------



## Swanky

*Amber Heard Hackers Release Topless Message to Johnny Depp*

 *        9/21/2014 1:21 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE






*Amber Heard* has been hit by the celebrity hackers hard ... with tons of her pics appearing to have leaked online -- including one topless photo that features a message to *Johnny Depp*.

Over 50 topless pictures were posted onto 4chan/Reddit from *Amber Heard* Sunday afternoon ... and it may be the biggest invasion of privacy since *Jennifer Lawrence* and *Kate Upton* were first hacked.

In one photo Amber is holding up a sign that's clearly a message to her fiance J.D. ... and refers to him as "Tonto."

The FBI has been on top things since the first wave of photos were released ... we contacted them today -- and they tell us their investigation is still on going.

So far, no word back from Amber's reps.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3DzdUJxpq


----------



## Ladybug09

Tonto huh! How cheesy.


----------



## wildblood

Oh Jesus. They probably role-play with her as Alice and him as the Mad Hatter.


----------



## Ladybug09

wildblood said:


> Oh Jesus. They probably role-play with her as Alice and him as the Mad Hatter.


Mmmm wonder if she was role playing before he left Vanessa.


----------



## Twinklette

Oh boy...I'd like to be a fly on the wall in that bedroom LOL>  Ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jun3machina

Ewwww


----------



## ChanelMommy

jun3machina said:


> Ewwww



This


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Just a side eye from me


----------



## misscocktail

Ow Johnny.... The closest I'll ever get to him is the fact that I share his fiancee's first name..... Always knew he proposed to the wrong Amber&#128521;
But hey.... A girl can dream right? &#128515;


----------



## Docjeun

I think he still looks great and why not be with a beautiful girl, he'd be stupid not to be.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I think that all of that would have happened a lot sooner if there weren't for the Pirates of the Caribbean movies. And also, now his looks are fading away... and I really don't know how many people like Amber as well.
> 
> Plus, I think that Vanessa was fooling herself because Johnny allegedly broke up with Kate because he cheated on her with Vanessa... he wanted to go back to Kate, but Vanessa stayed pregnant. Now, that's just one version of what apparently happened.


I read an interview years ago where he said he say Vanessa from the back, standing in a hotel lobby and he had this overwhelming premonition that that was the love of his life finally and he was destined to spend the rest of his life with her, even before she turned around. I never heard about him cheating on Kate but who's to say this break up is a disaster? They years they were together arguably constituted a good long run by today's relationship standards. I remember the days of him and Winona. Nobody thought that would come to an end. Johnny looks like the kind that when he's with a woman he worships her and they create their own little world.


----------



## sdkitty

Trulyadiva said:


> I think he still looks great and why not be with a beautiful girl, he'd be stupid not to be.


is physical beauty your only criteria for choosing a mate?


----------



## Docjeun

No.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Johnny lost me during filming / release of The Tourist. He was experimenting with fillers or had really bad wine bloat and he was dressing like Keith "Keeeeef" Richards lovechild with....Keith Richards.

My oft used phrase about JD is:

"Johnny Depp is ruining Depp for me" (not my quote - saw it on another forum and it made me laugh because it rang so true)


----------



## Sasha2012

*Johnny Depp Gives Curse-Filled Speech at Hollywood Film Awards 2014! (Video)*

Johnny Depp hits the stage at the 2014 Hollywood Film Awards on Friday (November 14) at the Palladium in Hollywood.

The 51-year-old Into the Woods actor gave quite an interesting speech while presenting Shep Gordon and Michael Meyers with the Hollywood Documentary Award for Supermensch: The Legend of Shep Gordon.

It was very rock n roll, which is very appropriate for Shep Gordon, Mike told The Hollywood Reporter backstage about Johnnys presentation.


----------



## Tivo

He is so gross.


----------



## Solemony

O.O wow he looks eww.


----------



## bagsforme

I watched that last night and thought he had way to much to drink.


----------



## Tivo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Johnny lost me during filming / release of The Tourist. He was experimenting with fillers or had really bad wine bloat and he was dressing like Keith "Keeeeef" Richards lovechild with....Keith Richards.
> 
> My oft used phrase about JD is:
> 
> "Johnny Depp is ruining Depp for me" (not my quote - saw it on another forum and it made me laugh because it rang so true)


He also aligns himself with really suspect deeply disturbing people.


----------



## HandbagAngel

He doesn't age well, sad to say this.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

He was ageing fantastically until a few short years ago


----------



## Freckles1

He needs to stick to women more "age appropriate" 
Maybe he'll get his looks back. Stop trying so hard Johnny. Ha!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's had problems with booze before. He was drunk as a skunk at those awards. No excuse for it. It's an industry/professional event.

Wino Forever indeed.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am breaking up with him. Sigh.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CobaltBlu said:


> I am breaking up with him. Sigh.



I'm here for you CB. He lost me about two years ago.


----------



## HauteMama

CobaltBlu said:


> I am breaking up with him. Sigh.



Yes, I think he and I have grown apart, but I keep thinking that I'll regret breaking up with him if he ever showers again.


----------



## CobaltBlu

HauteMama said:


> Yes, I think he and I have grown apart, but I keep thinking that I'll regret breaking up with him if he ever showers again.




We haven't seen each other in a while, I am surprising Ok with it. We used to be so close....


----------



## Nathalya

Oh Johnny no.


----------



## zen1965

CobaltBlu said:


> I am breaking up with him. Sigh.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm here for you CB. He lost me about two years ago.



I left when he left Vanessa and hooked up with Amber.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

For me it was when he morphed into "Keef" Richards and never let it go.


----------



## zen1965

He should have chosen Jimmi Page who is aging very stylishly!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

zen1965 said:


> He should have chosen Jimmi Page who is aging very stylishly!



Or Robert P (huge Zep fan here....love them)


----------



## Singra

^^ Me too. 

Although his voice isn't what it was he still has that mischievous glint in his eye... love Robert P. 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm here for you CB. *He lost me about two years ago.*



Yup!

For me it's been a slow downhill trajectory since the second instalment of the Pirates movies... although maybe it happened before that I forget at this point.


----------



## Docjeun

I dunno, he pretty much looks the same to me.


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> He needs to stick to women more "age appropriate"
> Maybe he'll get his looks back. Stop trying so hard Johnny. Ha!!!


agree
he used to be cool; now he seems more like he's trying to be


----------



## Docjeun

CobaltBlu said:


> I am breaking up with him. Sigh.


Cute!


----------



## BagBerry13

Maybe he should let his impersonators do his job for awhile. 

View attachment 2808754


View attachment 2808755


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Trulyadiva said:


> I dunno, he pretty much looks the same to me.



Same here, and he looks even better than in the past couple of months, and that boho/homeless/pirate/rockstar has been his style since forever... nothing has changed.

But I really dislike his speech, yep.


----------



## zen1965

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or Robert P (huge Zep fan here....love them)



Yet, Robert did not age that well, but he surely dresses better than Depp. But not as nicely as Jimmi. Also love Led Zep...
Back to topic, I guess.


----------



## Singra

For me it's not so much about how Depp looks but how he acts and what he stands for, he's stayed the same version of himself for the last decade... which was great... a decade ago. He's probably completely comfortable with that and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it... it just doesn't make for interesting viewing.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> For me it's not so much about how Depp looks but how he acts and what he stands for, he's stayed the same version of himself for the last decade... which was great... a decade ago. *He's probably completely comfortable *with that and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it... it just doesn't make for interesting viewing.



It's obvious that he's not comfortable with himself. Why get drunk at an official function? The guy is knee-deep in a midlife crisis and doesn't know how to deal with it other than turning to booze. Even a half-his-age chick can't help him out of this. I'm just happy he didn't get himself a Ferrari.
But also Robin Baum is making a bad job for letting him on stage like this.


----------



## Artica

zen1965 said:


> I left when he left Vanessa and hooked up with Amber.



Amen to that! Vanessa had a (seemingly) good influence on him. Since he hooked up with that other woman, he's been going downhill. If he still actually made some good films, it would make a world of difference, but he hasn't done that for years! Damn shame!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think Into the Woods will be good. The next Alice in Wonderland probably will be too. He's great in roles like those.


----------



## Singra

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think Into the Woods will be good. The next Alice in Wonderland probably will be too. He's great in roles like those.



OMG... there's going to be another Alice in Wonderland? 






BagBerry13 said:


> It's obvious that he's not comfortable with himself. *Why get drunk at an official function? *The guy is knee-deep in a midlife crisis and doesn't know how to deal with it other than turning to booze. Even a half-his-age chick can't help him out of this. I'm just happy he didn't get himself a Ferrari.
> But also Robin Baum is making a bad job for letting him on stage like this.



It's unusual for him to be so sloppy at a professional event but on one level I'm wondering if the joke is on us.... just going on things he's said in the past, I've read many an interview with JD where he extolls the virtues of being the village drunk/idiot.


----------



## Docjeun

Singra said:


> OMG... there's going to be another Alice in Wonderland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unusual for him to be so sloppy at a professional event but on one level I'm wondering if the joke is on us.... just going on things he's said in the past, I've read many an interview with JD where he extolls the virtues of being the village drunk/idiot.


Exactly!.....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/11/johnny-depp-amber-heard-share-super-steamy-kiss-photo/

Amber Heard and Johnny Depp arent afraid to show their love for each other while sharing a kiss at the 2015 Art of Elysium Gala on Saturday (January 10) at Hangar 8 in Los Angeles.

The engaged couple, who faced some relationship trouble rumors recently, showed they are stronger than ever while stepping out for Ambers big night as the Spirit of Elysium recipient.

Johnny helped usher his fiancee to the stage and then held the trophy for her while she accepted the award.

FYI: Amber is wearing a vintage Dior dress, Christian Louboutin shoes, and a The Row purse. The event was sponsored by Samsung Galaxy and Grey Goose.


----------



## sdkitty

nothin like a little tongue for the cameras
most of these pics, he's scowling


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I used to be a fan but he's looking pretty skeevy. I see little to no connection between these two.


----------



## Lounorada

He has a face on him like he was dragged there kicking and screaming.


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> He has a face on him like he was dragged there kicking and screaming.




Love it!!


----------



## Bandwagons

Lounorada said:


> He has a face on him like he was dragged there kicking and screaming.



If he's going to marry an actress, he's going to be dragged to these things more and more. Looks like he's missing that part of his family life in France.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think these two will make it down the aisle.


----------



## LuxeNoir

He gives me the heebie-geebies.. I don't get the fascination with him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well he used to be the IT of the "it" boys.



























_Long ago and far away....._


----------



## LuxeNoir

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well he used to be the IT of the "it" boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Long ago and far away....._


I can def see him as being attractive before. I just mean lately.. he's completely fell off..


----------



## jun3machina

She looks like his groupie...I was reading the other day he offered, apparently, to buy wounded knee and gift it back to the natives during press stuff for the lone ranger. Never acted upon that, or brought it up again... That totally rubbed me the wrong way. Making a mockery out pf a people for a press tour is pretty ****ed up


----------



## Sweetpea83

I use to think he was gorgeous..not so much anymore. &#128078;


----------



## Chanel522

I've always really liked him and thought he was aging pretty decent up until a few years ago. Amber looks like she's a druggie and neither of them appear clean, as in they could both use showers. They're a gross couple, IMO.


----------



## Docjeun

Chanel522 said:


> I've always really liked him and thought he was aging pretty decent up until a few years ago. Amber looks like she's a druggie and neither of them appear clean, as in they could both use showers. They're a gross couple, IMO.


I agree!


----------



## pixiejenna

He used to be really hot but seems to have lost it sometime after he left his "wife" and hooked up with this chick. That was a real turn off especially after being with her for so long and having kids together. I don't believe in people getting married just because cause they have kids, that almost never works out. It really rubs me the wrong way that he was with her for so long and didn't want to marry her. But got engaged to his next girlfriend after dating only a month or two. Ever since he's been with this girl he gives off a creeper vibe. Something about him has been off ever since.

ITA he totally looks like he was dragged there lol. And they both look like they could use a shower.


----------



## Bandwagons

pixiejenna said:


> It really rubs me the wrong way that he was with her for so long and didn't want to marry her.




What makes you think that he made that decision and not her? Johnny's never shown himself to be the commitment shy type...He's been married once and engaged four times. My bets are on that being Vanessa's call.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she looks great. He could use some cleaning up and based on those pictures maybe an attitude adjustment.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I used to be a fan but he's looking pretty skeevy*. I see little to no connection between these two.



Yes!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well* he used to be the IT of the "it" boys*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Long ago and far away....._



He sure did!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jun3machina said:


> She looks like his groupie...I was reading the other day* he offered, apparently, to buy wounded knee and gift it back to the natives during press stuff for the lone ranger. Never acted upon that, or brought it up again*... That totally rubbed me the wrong way. Making a mockery out pf a people for a press tour is pretty ****ed up



This is awful!!


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> He used to be really hot but seems to have lost it sometime after he left his "wife" and hooked up with this chick. That was a real turn off especially after being with her for so long and having kids together. I don't believe in people getting married just because cause they have kids, that almost never works out. It really rubs me the wrong way that he was with her for so long and didn't want to marry her. But got engaged to his next girlfriend after dating only a month or two. Ever since he's been with this girl he gives off a creeper vibe. Something about him has been off ever since.
> 
> ITA he totally looks like he was dragged there lol. And they both look like they could use a shower.


I agree.  I also have a hard time with him being with Vanessa for such a long time, having kids with her and not marrying her, then getting engaged so fast to this young girl.  We don't know whether is was him that didn't want to marry Vanessa or her not wanting to marry or mutual.  I'm sure considering his wealth, the length of the relationship and the kids, she's being well taken care of financially.

But he doesn't look as attractive now - physically or otherwise - as he used to.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I miss the days of him and Winona or Kate Moss! He loves crazy chicks.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/16/johnny-depp-hits-up-jimmy-kimmel-live-with-amber-heard/

Johnny Depp encounters a mob of fans while making his way inside the El Capitan Theatre for his appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live! on Thursday night (January 15) in Hollywood.

The 51-year-old actor, who is busy promoting his new film Mordecai, was accompanied by his fiance Amber Heard.

Johnny opened up about playing Barbies with his daughter Lily when she was younger.

We played a lot of Barbies, he said. I used to test characters on herWilly Wonka, Captain Jackone day we were playing Barbies and she decided to go, Daddy, just do it normal and cut out the voices.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

He likes necklaces


----------



## ByeKitty

sdkitty said:


> I agree.  I also have a hard time with him being with Vanessa for such a long time, having kids with her and not marrying her, then getting engaged so fast to this young girl.  We don't know whether is was him that didn't want to marry Vanessa or her not wanting to marry or mutual.  I'm sure considering his wealth, the length of the relationship and the kids, *she's being well taken care of financially.*
> 
> But he doesn't look as attractive now - physically or otherwise - as he used to.



Vanessa must be very wealthy in her own right... IDK about the US, but she's well known in Europe, especially France.


----------



## ByeKitty

He couldn't look more unattractive if he tried


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's wearing Captain Jack's sea-worthy stylings now? 

What in the ever loving-taking-the-Method-acting-a-bit-too-seriously Hell?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What a fall from grace. lmao.


----------



## KristyDarling

I guess I'm one of the few who *never* thought he was attractive, not even in his younger days. He lays on the "I'm an artist" pretentiousness so thick you could cut it with a knife! I feel like he's always playing a character and there's no authenticity. Total turnoff for me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's wearing *Captain Jack's sea-worthy stylings *now?
> 
> What in the ever loving-taking-the-Method-acting-a-bit-too-seriously Hell?



all he's missing is his pirates hat


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He looked better as Captain Jack. 
Amber looks cute.


----------



## poopsie

Looks like they are both channeling the very early 70's


----------



## jun3machina

He just bought a painting from a comic artist ...interesting


----------



## CobaltBlu

I thought I would really miss him when we broke up, but I really don't. 
Part of it is all the support from you all, I guess. But we just really grew apart. 

He clearly wants different things......


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CobaltBlu said:


> I thought I would really miss him when we broke up, but I really don't.
> Part of it is all the support from you all, I guess. But we just really grew apart.
> 
> He clearly wants different things......



Like a parrot on his shoulder, a subscription to Wine of the Month club and a VIP pass to International Pirates Day?


----------



## CobaltBlu

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Like a parrot on his shoulder, a subscription to Wine of the Month club and a VIP pass to International Pirates Day?



OMG, you dated him too! did you guys break up too? 


wait....that wine of the month club. you say it like its a bad thing. :lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I broke up with him circa his split from Vanessa.

He likes cheap French plonk. I have more expensive taste *shuffles off to get cask from fridge*


----------



## CobaltBlu

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I broke up with him circa his split from Vanessa.
> 
> He likes cheap French plonk. I have more expensive taste *shuffles off to get cask from fridge*



LOL!  clearly you two have a history!
Thats about when our relationship started to crumble too.


----------



## Tivo

ByeKitty said:


> He couldn't look more unattractive if he tried


He looks disgusting! Like he's done every drug available and hasn't brushed his wooden green teeth in 5 years!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Amber looks cute. That's all I have to say. No comment on The Depp.


----------



## Singra

Amber is very beautiful and could look look good wearing a plastic bag but it looks like they're beginning to share the same wardrobe/jewellery case... it that a good thing or a bad thing I wonder. 




Babydoll Chanel said:


> Amber looks cute. That's all I have to say.* No comment on The Depp.*



LOL.


----------



## Grace123

He lost me after I saw The Tourist. That movie was so wrong in so many ways.


----------



## bumble1

I have loved him forever (ok, at least two decades) and though he would be among those aging gracefully like Brad Pitt, Clooney. He has totally jumped the shark here. Almost like he's trying to make himself look worse. I wonder how this is affecting his career. Sure, he comes out with a  movie every year or so, but when was the last time he had a truly great role, or was in a great movie? Getting rarer.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/16/johnny-depp-hits-up-jimmy-kimmel-live-with-amber-heard/
> 
> Johnny Depp encounters a mob of fans while making his way inside the El Capitan Theatre for his appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live! on Thursday night (January 15) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 51-year-old actor, who is busy promoting his new film Mordecai, was accompanied by his fiance Amber Heard.
> 
> Johnny opened up about playing Barbies with his daughter Lily when she was younger.
> 
> We played a lot of Barbies, he said. I used to test characters on herWilly Wonka, Captain Jackone day we were playing Barbies and she decided to go, Daddy, just do it normal and cut out the voices.




I love her outfit, any ID on the shoes anyone?


----------



## hermes_lemming

I normally love brunettes but was never attracted to this man.


----------



## csre

ByeKitty said:


> He couldn't look more unattractive if he tried



I agree. It's incredible how bad he looks and how he lost all his *mojo*, for me at least


----------



## SWlife

Well he's could stand to lose some weight- don't kill me, female actors are criticized for this all the time- and his hair needs a good wash & cut.
I'm shocked.


----------



## Tivo

He's reminding me of Charley Sheen. Tweaked out of his mind and filthy.


----------



## lizmil

He sounds almost drugged or ill.


----------



## Swanky

*Johnny Depp Slams Actors Who Pursue Music Careers: It's 'Sickening' *



 

*Johnny Depp* doesnt like it when actors use their fame to pursue music careers!
That whole idea for me is a sickening thing, its always just made me sick, the 51-year-old actor said to the _Sydney Morning Herald_.
Ive been very lucky to play on friends records and its still going, *Johnny *said. *Johnny *is a guitarist and has often been seen playing on stage with pals *Oasis, Iggy Pop,* *Marilyn Manson*, and more. He also just finished the movie musical Into the Woods, which featured him singing. 


Music is still part of my life But you wont be hearing The Johnny Depp Band. That wont ever exist. The kind of luxury now is, anybody with a certain amount of of success, if you have a kind of musical being, you can go out and start a band and capitalize on your work in other areas, *Johnny *added.
But I hate the idea, Come see me play the guitar because youve seen me in 12 movies. It shouldnt be [that way]. You want the people who are listening to the music to only be interested in the music, he concluded. 


http://www.justjared.com/page/6/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I kinda see his point tbh.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah, but, well... I don't like his tone. It's like "look at me, I'm a famous actor and I'm not drawing attention to myself as a musician, I just play on MY FRIEND IGGY POP's record, that's all! All you try-hards forming your own bands are sickening!!" 

Some people enjoy making music more than acting, but are more successful in the latter. I don't think it's of any use to be so judgmental about that.


----------



## Sasha2012

He plays the perfectly polished art dealer Charlie in his new film, but art certainly isn't imitating life for Johnny Depp.

The actor arrived at the Japanese premiere for Mortdecai in Tokyo on Tuesday, looking more like the frontman of an alternative rock band than a Hollywood star.

Johnny arrived with a rather greasy looking mop of hair while his stunning fiancée Amber Heard look chic in a red high-neck gown.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...apanese-premiere-Mortdecai.html#ixzz3Q4LCYl00


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Amber looks fab.


----------



## simona7

Artica said:


> Amen to that! Vanessa had a (seemingly) good influence on him. Since he hooked up with that other woman, he's been going downhill. If he still actually made some good films, it would make a world of difference, but he hasn't done that for years! Damn shame!



Yes, I feel the same. He doesn't look good or healthy and a lot of his roles seem like cartoon characters.


----------



## jun3machina

Damn, he really looks like sh*t. Is he addicted or drinking? Does not look sober or in good health


----------



## legaldiva

He is clearly an alcoholic in need of help, and she is clearly very desperate for the spotlight to be hanging on to someone so sick


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cripes Johnny!  He's in need of a Silkwood shower. I wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole. 

Amber must be into greasy sex with someone who's a hybrid of JohnnyDeppLookalike/KeithRichards/Cap'nJack/BottleofRum


----------



## peppermintpatty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cripes Johnny!  He's in need of a Silkwood shower. I wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole.
> 
> Amber must be into greasy sex with someone who's a hybrid of JohnnyDeppLookalike/KeithRichards/Cap'nJack/BottleofRum



+1 And the only thing I can possibly come up with is that she wants/needs his money. He looks so nasty, dirty, and gross. It has got to be the money.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cripes Johnny!  He's in need of a Silkwood shower. I wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole.
> 
> Amber must be into greasy sex with someone who's a hybrid of JohnnyDeppLookalike/KeithRichards/Cap'nJack/BottleofRum



Lol!!!!!


----------



## lizmil

Give that man SEVERAL bars of soap! and shampoo, lots of shampoo.


----------



## peppermintpatty

He does look sick. Maybe he is so bloated do to alcohol? Drugs could definitely be part of the picture too. I don't care how much money that man has, it wouldn't be happening for me!!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ladies, take note: You are looking at a man in the midst of an existential, wine-soaked, mid-life crisis.


----------



## CherryKitty

Yup, my first thought was alcohol-induced bloating... he does no look good at all. A shame, because he's (usually) such an attractive man...


----------



## Tivo

He looks like a psychopath. The third picture from the bottom looks like he's hurting her arm.


----------



## CobaltBlu

yikes. he looks mean and dirty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CherryKitty said:


> Yup, my first thought was alcohol-induced bloating...



I've been thinking this after the last few photo sets as well. What a shame.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CobaltBlu said:


> yikes. he looks mean and dirty.



I've always liked him as an actor, but based on the few interviews I've read he doesn't seem like a pleasant person at all.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder if this Mordecai movie is any good...


----------



## fotog

lizmil said:


> Give that man SEVERAL bars of soap! and shampoo, lots of shampoo.



I actually saw him perform last weekend headlining at a charity event. He played guitar; was billed as Johnny Depp and friends..   the friends turned out to be Joe Walsh of the Eagles and Alex Cooper! I'm not a big fan of a lot of hair product but the greasy hair here is likely intentional; at the concert his hair was definitely clean and shiny. Johnny didn't say much, mostly just introducing people, but he seemed lucid and coherent. it was a great evening.


----------



## csre

I just read they are getting married next week in Bahamas 
Can't believe he is gonna marry her so fast, and can't understand why she is gonna marry him at all...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I wonder if this Mordecai movie is any good...



It got really bad reviews...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The previews looked like the film sucked badly.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

csre said:


> I just read they are getting married next week in Bahamas
> Can't believe he is gonna marry her so fast, and can't understand why she is gonna marry him at all...



Because who would she be without him? Let's be honest.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Because who would she be without him? Let's be honest.



Exactly.


----------



## Swanky

*Hot buzz: Johnny Depp to wed this weekend*







 Ann Oldenburg, USA TODAY 7:54 a.m. CST February 4, 2015




(Photo: Jason Merritt, Getty Images)


CONNECT             10         TWEETLINKEDINCOMMENTEMAILMORE

Will Johnny Depp and Amber Heard be exchanging vows this weekend?
That's the word! (Barring a chupacabra attack, of course.)
Page Six says the two have targeted the Feb. 7-8 weekend for the big event because it fits with their work schedules.
Depp, 51, and Heard, 28, are expected to marry at Depp's Little Hall's Pond Cay island home in the Bahamas.



USA TODAY
Johnny Depp: A chupacabra 'attacked' me



People says the two will walk down a "sandy" aisle.
The  guest list is said to be small - 50 people, including Heard's family  and Depp's kids, Lily-Rose, 15, and Jack, 12, with Vanessa Paradis.
Heard is said to have chosen a Stella McCartney gown for the event.
E! says the event will be "filled with love and affection."
Depp and Heard have not announced they'll wed; their reps have not commented on the rumors.


----------



## Tivo

Amber isn't looking good here.


----------



## Junkenpo

he needs a serious update to his style.  All those layers make him look like a try-hard version of himself. He's so greasy/gross looking now.  He looks frumpy because of his slouching and the clothes look ill-fitting.  Simplify, Johnny.


----------



## Swanky

He's like a less circus version of Mickey Rourke. .  . he's gross.


----------



## lulu212121

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's like a less circus version of Mickey Rourke. .  . he's gross.


BINGO! That's who he's been reminding me of! All he's missing is some bad PS.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Oh for the days of "What's Eating Gilbert Grape."


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

> *Johnny Depp and Amber Heard Tie the Knot: Source*
> 
> 02/04/2015 AT 06:55 PM EST
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp and Amber Heard made it legal at their home in Los Angeles on Tuesday, a source tells PEOPLE.
> 
> As previously reported, a bigger wedding is still to come this weekend on Depp's private island (Little Hall's Pond Cay) in the Bahamas.
> 
> Depp, 51, and Heard, 28, got engaged over the holidays in 2012 after meeting on the set of 2011's _The Rum Diary_.
> 
> They stepped out as a couple in 2012 after the actor split with  longtime partner Vanessa Paradis, and though they weathered split rumors  late last year, the two have seemed better than ever as of late, showing off PDA at various events.


http://www.people.com/article/johnny-depp-amber-heard-marry-wedding-civil-ceremony-los-angeles


----------



## csre

Chupa cabra? Was he serious?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I know, right?! I hope he was kidding with the chupacabra thing.


----------



## ByeKitty

This whole wedding... IDK, I don't want to be too judgmental, but it just screams midlife crisis to me. He left the mother of his children - whom he never married! - to head back to Hollywood and date some young actress, and marry her after only a short period. All of this while looking a bloated, unshowered mess. Kinda like he spends many nights in LA bars together with her.


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> This whole wedding... IDK, I don't want to be too judgmental, but it just screams midlife crisis to me. He left the mother of his children - whom he never married! - to head back to Hollywood and date some young actress, and marry her after only a short period. All of this while looking a bloated, unshowered mess. Kinda like he spends many nights in LA bars together with her.


I can't help being judgmental.  This whole thing reeks of midlife crisis.  It's like these men think they're drinking from the fountain of youth when they marry a young woman.


----------



## minababe

I've read they married in his house and this Weekend they celebrate a big wedding Party on his private Island with their friends.
wonder if any celeb will go to ?


----------



## pukasonqo

what has the chupacabra got to do with this? curious as I couldn't find any reference to it/she/he
are his kids going to his wedding?
vanessa has mantained a very dignified silence, good on her!


----------



## Swanky

*PICTURED: The remote Bahamas island where Johnny Depp and Amber Heard hosted exclusive 'wedding weekend' party*



As one of Hollywood's leading men, Johnny Depp is accustomed to doing things in style. 
So it's understandable that he would use his own private island in the Bahamas to celebrate his recent wedding to fellow screen star Amber Heard.  
According to reports, the pair spent the weekend at Little Halls Pond Cay where they held an extravagant celebration following their intimate wedding ceremony in Los Angeles on Tuesday.







Johnny Depp and Amber Heard spent the weekend at Little Halls Pond Cay in the Bahamas, where they held an extravagant celebration following their intimate wedding ceremony in Los Angeles






 According to reports, the Pirates of the Caribbean star wanted to repeated his in front of family and friends on the 45-acre island, which he purchased 11 years ago

Aerial-view pictures show pure white sands and clear blue waters at the exclusive residence, which also shows arranged seating carefully in place.     
According to reports, the Pirates of the Caribbean star wanted to repeat his vows in front of family and friends on the 45-acre island, which he purchased 11 years ago.
One guest told the Sunday Express: 'Amber did her own hair and make-up and Johnny was as laid-back as usual. But there has been a genuine glow about them since Wednesday, when they officially became man and wife 
'They wanted to do it all again on the beach and (celebrate) with friends because they love the island and want it to be a continuing part of their lives together.'

Dp first laid eyes on Little Halls Pond Cay while shooting Pirates of the Caribbean in 2004 and snapped it up for $3.6 million

Depp first laid eyes on Little Halls Pond Cay while shooting Pirates of the Caribbean in 2004 and snapped it up for $3.6 million.
The island has six beaches (named after Depp's children and former partner Vanessa Paradis), a palm tree-lined lagoon and solar-powered houses.
'I dont think Id ever seen any place so pure and beautiful,' he told Vanity Fair in 2009. 'You can feel your pulse rate drop about 20 beats. Its instant freedom.' 








Just married! Johnny Depp, 51, and Amber Heard, 28, - pictured here together January 10 this year - tied the knot at their home in Los Angeles on Tuesday, according to People 

Accommodation on the idyllic tropical isle - is said to be so limited that many of the guests are staying on the 51-year-old actor's luxury yacht, called Vajoliroja.

Among those presumed to be there are members of the bride's family and Johnny's two children from his relationship with Vanessa Paradis, Lily-Rose, 15, and 12-year-old Jack.
The couple - who got engaged after a yearlong romance are said to have chosen the date because of their hectic working schedules.







Happy news: It is the first marriage for Amber, although Johnny was previously married to Lori Anne Allison from 1983 to 1985 







Surprise! Johnny and Amber are said to have tied the knot at the home they share in Los Angeles (pictured above) 








Art mirrors life: In The Rum Diary (2011) where Johnny first met Amber, their characters get married after a whirlwind romance








Big party ahead: The pair - pictured here in May last year -had a big celebration at the weekend

Despite their 14-year relationship and two children, Johnny never married French singer Vanessa.
However, it is not the first marriage for the actor, who was wed to make-up artist Lori Anne Allison from 1983 to 1985.
Johnny was just 20-years-old while Lori was 25, when they married at a small family ceremony in Florida. 
Meanwhile, Johnny and Amber are believed to have chosen to wed this month in order to fit in with their hectic work schedules.  

A friend previously explained: 'She's filming a movie in London, and he's getting ready to film the next Pirates of the Caribbean in Australia. So this is the only time that everyone could get together.'
The duo's relationship was rumoured to be on the rocks last year, but a pal recently insisted they are now in 'a really good place.'
Johnny spoke to Extra in 2010 about why he hadn't got married to his longterm partner Vanessa.
'I never found myself needing that piece of paper,' he revealed.






Despite their 14-year relationship and two children, Johnny never married French singer Vanessa (pictured here in February 2005 at the Oscars) 

'Marriage is really from soul to soul, heart to heart. You don't need somebody to say, okay you're married.'
He added: 'If Vanessa wanted to get hitched, why not. But the thing is, I'd be so scared of ruining her last name! She's got such a good last name.'
Johnny has previously dated supermodel Kate Moss for four years, and has been engaged to Winona Ryder, Jennifer Grey and actress Sherilyn Fenn.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2945752/Forget-Grammys-s-Aerial-shots-remote-Bahamas-island-Johnny-Depp-Amber-Heard-hosted-exclusive-wedding-weekend-party.html#ixzz3RGL3hCWK


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Oh, Johnny. I'm all for love, but Amber is just a huge no to me. She screams famedigger and... just no.

I still miss Kate & Johnny, to be honest. He looked the best when he was with her.


----------



## Michele26

I give this marriage two years tops.

Johnny looks like he's been hitting alcohol and drugs non-stop.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I hope he had a bath and cleaned his teeth at least, before the wedding.


----------



## csre

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hope he had a bath and cleaned his teeth at least, before the wedding.



Lol, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/20/johnny-depp-amber-heard-hold-hands-for-australian-arrival/

Johnny Depp and his wife Amber Heard walk hand in hand while arriving on a private jet at Brisbane Airport on Monday (April 20) in Australia.

The 51-year-old actor is back in town to continue shooting his highly anticipated film Pirates of the Caribbean 5, which hits theaters on July 7, 2017.

If you dont remember, Johnny had to take off some time away from shooting after he suffered a hand injury last month.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Amber looks fab. Johnny has looked worse.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/19...red-carpet-together-at-tribeca-film-festival/

Amber Heard shimmers in her gown while attending the premiere of When I Live My Life Over Again during the 2015 Tribeca Film Festival at the SVA Theater on Saturday evening (April 18) in New York City.

The 28-year-old actress was joined for the red carpet event by her co-stars Christopher Walken, Danny Fischer, Ann Magnuson, Oliver Platt, and Henry Kelemen.

When I Live My Life Over Again follows a New York City crooner as he plots his comeback.


----------



## Singra

^ Lol!



I can't believe they're filming another Pirates movie, it gets harder and harder to remember why I ever found JD cool.


----------



## berrydiva

He has a safety pin holding his shirt closed...lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Amber looks great.


----------



## sdkitty

she's got herself a big rich movie star and he's got a young girl.  How original.


----------



## morgan20

He looks rough


----------



## Bentley1

In the article it says he never married vanessa bc she didn't really want to. I wonder how much truth there is to that. I'm always baffled by people who are in extremely long relationships, have kids and never marry (which is fine), but then they instantly marry the next person they are with.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Vanessa is a smart woman.


----------



## Livia1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Vanessa is a smart woman.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Amber looks good but what's with the mom's jeans?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> Amber looks good but what's with the mom's jeans?



Tuck your shirt in as she did and you get a sexy look


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He has turned into a simp and a cliche. I can't believe I use to love him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Tuck your shirt in as she did and you get a sexy look




She looks 20 lbs heavier.


----------



## bag-mania

*Australia tells Johnny Depp: It's time your dogs 'buggered off'*

Australian officials have told actor Johnny Depp that he has until Saturday to get his pet dogs out of Australia -- and if they haven't "buggered off" by then they will be put down.

Depp's two dogs are on a deportation countdown after the actor violated Australia's famously strict biosecurity laws by bringing them in on a private flight and without the proper documentation.

The star, who is in Australia filming the latest installment of the "Pirates of the Caribbean" franchise, was told that he had to get his pets, Yorkshire terriers named Pistol and Boo, out of the country, Australia's Minister of Agriculture, Barnaby Joyce, said in a televised statement.

Joyce said that a 51-year-old man, Jonathan Christopher Depp, decided to bring two dogs to "our nation, despite not getting the proper certification and the proper permits required. Basically it looked like he snuck them in." 

*Threat of death*

He started a countdown to a deadline for which Depp, and his wife, Amber Heard, who is traveling with him, need to comply -- or risk the authorities putting Pistol and Boo to sleep.

"Now Mr. Depp needs to take his dogs back to California or we're going to have to euthanize them. He's now got about 50 hours (out of a 72-hour notice period)."

Joyce made his statement Thursday morning local time, meaning the count will expire on Saturday morning.

The minister said that the Department needed to crack down on this high-profile case to make a point about Australia's stringent animal import laws.

"If we start letting movie stars, even if they've been 'Sexiest Man Alive' twice, to come into our nation then why don't we just break the laws for everybody. It's time that Pistol and Boo buggered off back to the United States. After that I don't expect to be invited to the opening of 'Pirates of the Caribbean.'"

After the actor allegedly smuggled the two pooches on his private jet he had an assistant take them to a dog groomer; it was here that authorities were alerted to their presence.

The grooming salon, Happy Dogz in Maudsland, Queensland, posted a grainy photo of Depp with one of the dogs on its Facebook page, along with the message: "It's an honor to be grooming Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's two Yorkshire Terriers."

*Quarantine bypassed*

The Department of Agriculture told CNN that they were not able to comment on individual cases, but a statement on the its website confirmed that it "became aware of an illegal animal importation on Tuesday 12 May."

The statement continued: "A biosecurity officer attended a Gold Coast property on 13 May and found two illegally imported dogs."

Department of Agriculture animal import laws require dogs spend at least 10 days in a government quarantine facility once arriving in the country. The strict laws are to prevent the spread of non-native diseases such as rabies, ehrlichia, leishmania, leptospirosis and internal and external parasites.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/14/entertainment/johnny-depp-australia-dog-deadline/


----------



## pukasonqo

before anyone tears us aussies a new one remember we are an island, any disease  would spread really fast; JD knew the laws regarding domestic animals, he knew he was coming to a country with strict quarantine laws but he chose to ignore them and bring the dogs so he is the one who has put the dogs at risk of being put down


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Do they have to threaten to put them down though that's pretty extreme. I don't know if he's been asked multiple times to get them out of the country but I think fines, quarantine the dogs or an arrest would happen before they take the dogs to get euthanized. To me that would be the last resort


----------



## BPC

Why can't they just take possession of the dogs now and quarantine them?

I'm with your foreveroung- they would euthanize my dogs over my dead body. But, I wouldn't have done what he did either.


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> before anyone tears us aussies a new one remember we are an island, any disease would spread really fast; JD knew the laws regarding domestic animals, he knew he was coming to a country with strict quarantine laws but he chose to ignore them and bring the dogs so he is the one who has put the dogs at risk of being put down


 
Your laws are your laws for a reason. This is just him trying to bypass them due to the fact that he's a celebrity and doesn't think laws apply to him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Amber Heard brought them in, in a private plane bypassing our strict border and quarantine control.

As others have said it's strict for a reason. We're an island (albeit a gigantic one) and any outbreak of disease would be devastating here.

One MP has been mouthy over the subject. The reality is that they will most likely check the dog then put both it and Amber Heard on the plane and send them back to the US.

My view: pretty damn arrogant of them, both Depp and Heard.


----------



## Luvbolide

Hawaii has the same type of animal quarantine laws for the same reasons.  They aren't that hard to comply with.  What a jerk he is being.


----------



## buzzytoes

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Do they have to threaten to put them down though that's pretty extreme. I don't know if he's been asked multiple times to get them out of the country but I think fines, quarantine the dogs or an arrest would happen before they take the dogs to get euthanized. To me that would be the last resort



Because of they do it for him, they have to do it for everyone. Same reason dogs get put down at Animal Control - people do not follow rules and then AC runs out of space to house the animals.

He is an idiot thinking he doesn't have to comply and can just sneak them in. I would be beyond pissed if my dog got sick because it caught some strain of something that is not present in Australia.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Amber Heard brought them in, in a private plane bypassing our strict border and quarantine control.
> 
> 
> 
> As others have said it's strict for a reason. We're an island (albeit a gigantic one) and any outbreak of disease would be devastating here.
> 
> 
> 
> One MP has been mouthy over the subject. The reality is that they will most likely check the dog then put both it and Amber Heard on the plane and send them back to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> My view: pretty damn arrogant of them, both Depp and Heard.




yup, they could have done it the right way and bring the dogs in without any dramas
i am not asking for the dogs to be put down but for JD et al to respect the laws of the country they are coming into like everyone else has to
although i wish this was handled a bit better
aside, are they going to quarantine AH and JD too?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

*A far cry from Captain Jack Sparrow! Johnny Depp, 51, looks dapper as he's unveiled as the first-ever face of Dior's male fragrance*

He's been keeping busy reprising his role as Captain Jack Sparrow for the fifth Pirates Of The Caribbean film, but Johnny Depp has ditched the braids and bandanna as he's unveiled as the face of Dior's new fragrance.
The 51-year-old looks clean-cut as the upcoming - and first-ever - face of a brand-new men's fragrance. 
This campaign is Johnny's first fragrance coup and he joins Dior fragrance ambassadors Natalie Portman (for Miss Dior) and Charlize Theron (J'adore Dior) at the French house.


----------



## BagBerry13

I was so happy when I saw it on Dior's Instagram today. This is so right on so many levels. Way better than Robert Pattinson.


----------



## sdkitty

that hair hanging in front of his face looks fake....otherwise, he looks pretty good


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That's the look of Johnny's I would love seeing more. He looks great!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I just saw Donnie Brasco again last night and for me that is the best he has ever looked in a film. Well that and Cry Baby.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

SpeedyJC said:


> I just saw Donnie Brasco again last night and for me that is the best he has ever looked in a film. Well that and Cry Baby.



  Cry Baby was fantastic..lol

Johnny _looks_ good in the add, but a bit cranky, like I stole the last bit of coffee and he's giving me the evil-eye.


----------



## Singra

^ LOL. 

He looks good and it's the best photo of Depp in a long time but I still want to punch him in the face. There's been too many bad roles in the last decade for me to forgive.





Cinamonn_girl said:


> That's the look of Johnny's I would love seeing more. He looks great!



Yeah, it's a little Cry Baby meets Captain Jack. The best mixture of masculinity and femininity that JD can muster.


----------



## salmaash

Good representation of Dior Men !!


----------



## solange

Cinamonn_girl said:


> *A far cry from Captain Jack Sparrow! Johnny Depp, 51, looks dapper as he's unveiled as the first-ever face of Dior's male fragrance*
> 
> He's been keeping busy reprising his role as Captain Jack Sparrow for the fifth Pirates Of The Caribbean film, but Johnny Depp has ditched the braids and bandanna as he's unveiled as the face of Dior's new fragrance.
> The 51-year-old looks clean-cut as the upcoming - and first-ever - face of a brand-new men's fragrance.
> This campaign is Johnny's first fragrance coup and he joins Dior fragrance ambassadors Natalie Portman (for Miss Dior) and Charlize Theron (J'adore Dior) at the French house.



Why the slack-jaw expression?  Looks handsome, but his jawline and mouth could look even nicer.







FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cry Baby was fantastic..lol
> 
> Johnny _looks_ good in the add, but a bit cranky, like I stole the last bit of coffee and he's giving me the evil-eye.



Absolutely! :o


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cry Baby was fantastic..lol
> 
> Johnny _looks_ good in the add, but a bit cranky, like I stole the last bit of coffee and he's giving me the evil-eye.




Ha!!! That's what happens when you marry a younger woman and she tells you she wants babies!!!! 
But yes, he is giving you the evil eye about the coffee!!! [emoji12]


----------



## Junkenpo

Singra said:


> ^ LOL.
> 
> He looks good and it's the best photo of Depp in a long time but I still want to punch him in the face. There's been too many bad roles in the last decade for me to forgive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a little Cry Baby meets Captain Jack. The best mixture of masculinity and femininity that JD can muster.
> 
> View attachment 3019488



Oh this is the Johnny I fell in love with.... memories! lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Actress Amber Heard attends the premiere of Warner Bros. Pictures' "Magic Mike XXL" at TCL Chinese Theatre IMAX on June 25, 2015 in Hollywood, California.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She has such a strange chin, I don't even know. There's just something off with it - every time she opens her mouth or when she smiles.. something is strange.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can honestly say that the continent of Oz has had enough of this moron.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love her dress. Styling not so much.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can honestly say that the continent of Oz has had enough of this moron.



Why and how?


----------



## ByeKitty

Aren't she and Johnny boycotting Australia because they were given trouble for taking a dog they didn't register or something like that?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why and how?



http://www.celebitchy.com/433984/amber_heard_barnaby_joyce_booted_our_dogs_because_hes_a_fame_seeker/

Now..that MP is blunt but he did the right thing, protecting Australia's bio-diversity. Amber needs to take a sip of concrete and harden up. They broke the country's very strict (with good reason - we are an island and an outbreak of disease here would be devastating) quarantine laws and was p*ssed because they didn't get treated differently due to being celebs.

And her calling HIM a fame seeker is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> Aren't she and Johnny boycotting Australia because they were given trouble for taking a dog they didn't register or something like that?



Johnny is currently playing nice with our press and his fans. What Amber said may have destroyed the goodwill he was trying to get back after the incident.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And her calling HIM a fame seeker is absolutely hilarious.



 

Oh, Amber... darling... who and where would you be without Johnny?


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can honestly say that the continent of Oz has had enough of this moron.


The nerve of the two of them. Refusing to acknowledge that they might be in the wrong is this what fame does to a person? 

She was a nobody until she married Depp.


----------



## MJDaisy

I don't like her. There's something off about her imo.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> http://www.celebitchy.com/433984/amber_heard_barnaby_joyce_booted_our_dogs_because_hes_a_fame_seeker/
> 
> Now..that MP is blunt but he did the right thing, protecting Australia's bio-diversity. Amber needs to take a sip of concrete and harden up. They broke the country's very strict (with good reason - we are an island and an outbreak of disease here would be devastating) quarantine laws and was p*ssed because they didn't get treated differently due to being celebs.
> 
> And her calling HIM a fame seeker is absolutely hilarious.




I see - what happened to their doggies though? They were shipped back to the US, right?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I see - what happened to their doggies though? They were shipped back to the US, right?



They sent them home on their private jet.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Amber should of acknowledge they were wrong but Barnaby Joyce was being extra when talking to the media. Based on some comments it doesn't  seem like people there even like him because he's a "homophobe, doesn't believe in climate change and has a power complex".

I like John Oliver's coverage of it. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ucA2VM4ghw0


----------



## **Chanel**

MJDaisy said:


> I don't like her. There's something off about her imo.



I feel the same.
I still feel bad for Vanessa. He never wanted to marry her and look how quick he married Amber . But I think he might going to regret his decision one day.
And Amber calling him a fame seeker? Girl, puleasse .


----------



## Sasha2012

The focus of their latest film is shirtless men, but the red carpet that supported its UK premiere was all about glamour as Magic Mike XXL launched in London on Tuesday evening. 

Seemingly keen to make a bold statement outside Odeon Leicester Square, co-stars Amber Heard and Jada Pinkett Smith caught the eye in wildly contrasting but equally demanding ensembles. 

Amber, 29, opted for a stunning sleeveless red creation with a billowing tiered design that served to showcase her athletic physique - and inadvertently revealed plenty of sideboob.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mike-XXL-s-London-premiere.html#ixzz3eb9xErJd


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

The movie may be about men taking their clothes off, but Amber Heard has definitely been giving her male Magic Mike XXL castmates a run for their money at the premieres for the film.

After wowing in racy red ruffles at the London opening, the stunning actress, 29, looked ravishing in a black gown on Wednesday.

Her choice of outfit went beautifully with her choice of accessories at the Netherlands premiere for the film on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-Magic-Mike-XXL-premiere.html#ixzz3enF0v99Q


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been hard at work promoting her new flick Magic Mike XXL.

But while the focus of the film is primarily flaunting male flesh, Amber Heard is giving her co-stars some serious competition.

The 29-year-old actress and wife of Johnny Depp, looked stunning in a plunging sequinned black dress as she attended the launch of the first Miu Miu fragrance in Paris on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...u-s-fragrance-launch-Paris.html#ixzz3ezyF4mEr


----------



## Swanky

*Dog drama: Johnny Depp's wife charged with smuggling pooches
*
SYDNEY &#8212; Johnny Depp's wife, Amber Heard, has been charged with illegally bringing the couple's dogs to Australia &#8212; an incident that captured global attention after the nation's agriculture minister angrily ordered the pooches to get out of the country or face death.

Heard was charged this week with two counts of illegally importing Pistol and Boo into Australia and one count of producing a false document, the Commonwealth Department of Public Prosecutions said on Thursday.

The importation charges carry a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a fine of 102,000 Australian dollars ($75,000). The false document charge, which relates to information on an incoming passenger card, carries a penalty of up to one year in prison and a fine of AU$10,200.

The doggie debacle began in May, after Agriculture Minister Barnaby Joyce accused Depp, 52, of smuggling the couple's Yorkshire terriers aboard his private jet when he returned to Australia to resume filming of the fifth movie in the "Pirates of the Caribbean" series.

Prosecutors on Thursday, July 16, 2015 said that Heard was charged this week with two counts of illegally importing Pistol and Boo into Australia and one count of producing a false document.
Australia has strict quarantine regulations to prevent diseases such as rabies from spreading to its shores. Bringing pets into the country involves applying for a permit and quarantine on arrival of at least 10 days.

"If we start letting movie stars &#8212; even though they've been the sexiest man alive twice &#8212; to come into our nation (with pets), then why don't we just break the laws for everybody?" Joyce said at the time. "It's time that Pistol and Boo buggered off back to the United States."

Officials gave Depp and Heard 72 hours to send Pistol and Boo back to the U.S., warning that if they weren't, the dogs would be euthanized. A Department of Agriculture officer later escorted the tiny terriers from the couple's mansion on Queensland's Gold Coast to the airport, where the dogs boarded a flight to the U.S. just hours before the deadline.

Joyce's comments were parodied worldwide, prompted a petition to save Pistol and Boo and sparked the social media hashtag #WarOnTerrier.

Asked about the charges during an interview with Sky News, Joyce suggested Heard would not be getting any special treatment.

"You, I, everybody &#8212; we're equal before the law," he said.

The prosecutor's office would not answer questions about why Depp wasn't charged, citing the ongoing nature of the case. The Department of Agriculture, which conducted the investigation, also declined to comment, saying the decision on charges was up to prosecutors.

Heard was issued a summons to appear in a Queensland court on Sept. 7.

In an interview last month, the 29-year-old actress said she and Depp planned to avoid Australia as much as possible in the future "thanks to certain politicians there."

"I don't know, I guess everyone tries to go for their 15 minutes, including some government officials," she told Australia's Channel 7.

A representative for Depp did not immediately respond to a request for comment on Thursday.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...ife-charged-with-smuggling-pooches/ar-AAd2vC5


----------



## Cocolicious

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Dog drama: Johnny Depp's wife charged with smuggling pooches
> *
> SYDNEY &#8212; Johnny Depp's wife, Amber Heard, has been charged with illegally bringing the couple's dogs to Australia &#8212; an incident that captured global attention after the nation's agriculture minister angrily ordered the pooches to get out of the country or face death.
> 
> Heard was charged this week with two counts of illegally importing Pistol and Boo into Australia and one count of producing a false document, the Commonwealth Department of Public Prosecutions said on Thursday.
> 
> The importation charges carry a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a fine of 102,000 Australian dollars ($75,000). The false document charge, which relates to information on an incoming passenger card, carries a penalty of up to one year in prison and a fine of AU$10,200.
> 
> The doggie debacle began in May, after Agriculture Minister Barnaby Joyce accused Depp, 52, of smuggling the couple's Yorkshire terriers aboard his private jet when he returned to Australia to resume filming of the fifth movie in the "Pirates of the Caribbean" series.
> 
> Prosecutors on Thursday, July 16, 2015 said that Heard was charged this week with two counts of illegally importing Pistol and Boo into Australia and one count of producing a false document.
> Australia has strict quarantine regulations to prevent diseases such as rabies from spreading to its shores. Bringing pets into the country involves applying for a permit and quarantine on arrival of at least 10 days.
> 
> "If we start letting movie stars &#8212; even though they've been the sexiest man alive twice &#8212; to come into our nation (with pets), then why don't we just break the laws for everybody?" Joyce said at the time. "It's time that Pistol and Boo buggered off back to the United States."
> 
> Officials gave Depp and Heard 72 hours to send Pistol and Boo back to the U.S., warning that if they weren't, the dogs would be euthanized. A Department of Agriculture officer later escorted the tiny terriers from the couple's mansion on Queensland's Gold Coast to the airport, where the dogs boarded a flight to the U.S. just hours before the deadline.
> 
> Joyce's comments were parodied worldwide, prompted a petition to save Pistol and Boo and sparked the social media hashtag #WarOnTerrier.
> 
> Asked about the charges during an interview with Sky News, Joyce suggested Heard would not be getting any special treatment.
> 
> "You, I, everybody &#8212; we're equal before the law," he said.
> 
> The prosecutor's office would not answer questions about why Depp wasn't charged, citing the ongoing nature of the case. The Department of Agriculture, which conducted the investigation, also declined to comment, saying the decision on charges was up to prosecutors.
> 
> Heard was issued a summons to appear in a Queensland court on Sept. 7.
> 
> In an interview last month, the 29-year-old actress said she and Depp planned to avoid Australia as much as possible in the future "thanks to certain politicians there."
> 
> "I don't know, I guess everyone tries to go for their 15 minutes, including some government officials," she told Australia's Channel 7.
> 
> A representative for Depp did not immediately respond to a request for comment on Thursday.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...ife-charged-with-smuggling-pooches/ar-AAd2vC5



GOOD! Just because you are a celebrity does not mean they can disrespect a countries law and think you are above it. Im glad they are getting charged. They might not agree with the laws but there are reasons they have laws  when it comes to animals and agriculture when you fly overseas.


----------



## Freckles1

She's a moron


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I totally forgot they got married.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolicious said:


> GOOD! *Just because you are a celebrity does not mean they can disrespect a countries law and think they are above it.* Im glad they are getting charged. They might not agree with the laws but there are reasons they have laws  when it comes to animals and agriculture when you fly overseas.


agree


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Dog drama: Johnny Depp's wife charged with smuggling pooches
> *
> SYDNEY  Johnny Depp's wife, Amber Heard, has been charged with illegally bringing the couple's dogs to Australia  an incident that captured global attention after the nation's agriculture minister angrily ordered the pooches to get out of the country or face death.
> 
> Heard was charged this week with two counts of illegally importing Pistol and Boo into Australia and one count of producing a false document, the Commonwealth Department of Public Prosecutions said on Thursday.
> 
> The importation charges carry a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a fine of 102,000 Australian dollars ($75,000). The false document charge, which relates to information on an incoming passenger card, carries a penalty of up to one year in prison and a fine of AU$10,200.
> 
> The doggie debacle began in May, after Agriculture Minister Barnaby Joyce accused Depp, 52, of smuggling the couple's Yorkshire terriers aboard his private jet when he returned to Australia to resume filming of the fifth movie in the "Pirates of the Caribbean" series.
> 
> Prosecutors on Thursday, July 16, 2015 said that Heard was charged this week with two counts of illegally importing Pistol and Boo into Australia and one count of producing a false document.
> Australia has strict quarantine regulations to prevent diseases such as rabies from spreading to its shores. Bringing pets into the country involves applying for a permit and quarantine on arrival of at least 10 days.
> 
> "If we start letting movie stars  even though they've been the sexiest man alive twice  to come into our nation (with pets), then why don't we just break the laws for everybody?" Joyce said at the time. "It's time that Pistol and Boo buggered off back to the United States."
> 
> Officials gave Depp and Heard 72 hours to send Pistol and Boo back to the U.S., warning that if they weren't, the dogs would be euthanized. A Department of Agriculture officer later escorted the tiny terriers from the couple's mansion on Queensland's Gold Coast to the airport, where the dogs boarded a flight to the U.S. just hours before the deadline.
> 
> Joyce's comments were parodied worldwide, prompted a petition to save Pistol and Boo and sparked the social media hashtag #WarOnTerrier.
> 
> Asked about the charges during an interview with Sky News, Joyce suggested Heard would not be getting any special treatment.
> 
> "You, I, everybody  we're equal before the law," he said.
> 
> The prosecutor's office would not answer questions about why Depp wasn't charged, citing the ongoing nature of the case. The Department of Agriculture, which conducted the investigation, also declined to comment, saying the decision on charges was up to prosecutors.
> 
> Heard was issued a summons to appear in a Queensland court on Sept. 7.
> 
> In an interview last month, the 29-year-old actress said she and Depp planned to avoid Australia as much as possible in the future "thanks to certain politicians there."
> 
> "I don't know, I guess everyone tries to go for their 15 minutes, including some government officials," she told Australia's Channel 7.
> 
> A representative for Depp did not immediately respond to a request for comment on Thursday.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...ife-charged-with-smuggling-pooches/ar-AAd2vC5




They did the wrong thing and she refused to acknowledge that they're wrong and on top of that she insulted the Aussie govt for it? What a moron!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> They did the wrong thing and she refused to acknowledge that they're wrong and on top of that she insulted the Aussie govt for it? What a moron!



Australia does NOT play when it comes to quarantine laws.


----------



## MJDaisy

freckles1 said:


> she's a moron




+1


----------



## Jayne1

Why her and not him, or why not both?


----------



## Deco

They say she's the registered owner of the dogs.  And she's who physically smuggled them into Australia.


----------



## Cocolicious

Jayne1 said:


> Why her and not him, or why not both?



From what I read ( could be true, could be a lie) she was flying there to visit him on a private Jet while he was on set filming in Austrailia. So she takes responsibility for bringing the doggies in.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Decophile said:


> They say she's the registered owner of the dogs.  And she's who physically smuggled them into Australia.



Yes, she lied on her incoming paperwork.


----------



## Jayne1

Cocolicious said:


> From what I read ( could be true, could be a lie) she was flying there to visit him on a private Jet while he was on set filming in Austrailia. So she takes responsibility for bringing the doggies in.



I read she flew them back out on a private plane too. Huge carbon sin.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cocolicious said:


> From what I read ( could be true, could be a lie) she was flying there to visit him on a private Jet while he was on set filming in Austrailia. So she takes responsibility for bringing the doggies in.



Also, yes she did fly in via private jet with the dogs. She was not unaware of her requirements to authorities here. She flat out lied - and is now having a tanty because she got busted. Boo-hoo..Australia weeps for you Amber.


----------



## Cocolicious

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Also, yes she did fly in via private jet with the dogs. She was not unaware of her requirements to authorities here. She flat out lied - and is now having a tanty because she got busted. Boo-hoo..Australia weeps for you Amber.


She's an idiot. So glad they charged her.


----------



## bisousx

Her and Johnny are 100% wrong... I can't help but feel horrified that these innocent dogs could've been euthanized so easily.


----------



## Freckles1

I think it's hilarious that she's talking sh on the Australian Govt for upholding their laws. Who wants their 15 minutes of fame?? Get over yourself sister


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Freckles1 said:


> I think it's hilarious that she's talking sh on the Australian Govt for upholding their laws. Who wants their 15 minutes of fame?? Get over yourself sister



Amber made it a much bigger issue by not leaving with the dogs straight away and then...that interview.


----------



## Singra

I have zero sympathy for these two.


----------



## Bentley1

What an entitled little brat. So glad she was held responsible regardless of who she is or, more importantly, who she is married to. Big dummy.


----------



## Jayne1

He's a jerk too though no?


----------



## Cocolicious

Jayne1 said:


> He's a jerk too though no?



I think so....with his fake accent lol


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Australia does NOT play when it comes to quarantine laws.


Agree




bisousx said:


> Her and Johnny are 100% wrong...* I can't help but feel horrified that these innocent dogs could've been euthanized so easily*.


Exactly!


----------



## Deco

bisousx said:


> Her and Johnny are 100% wrong... *I can't help but feel horrified that these innocent dogs could've been euthanized so easily*.


And only because she and Depp refused to comply with the order to get them out of Australia.  And had the dogs been euthanized, their owners would have wept for sympathy and cast themselves as the victims.  Their gross narcissism knows no bounds.


----------



## solange

How do we know Depp is as responsible as Heard?  It's as possible he didn't know his wife was going to smuggle her pets in the first place and, rather than state something publicly or send the dogs out of the country, he tried to fix her boo boo by quietly seeing if he could pay fines or send them to quarantine after the fact. His silence and my observations of friends' behavior as they deal with the issues a significant other caused gives me pause.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> He's a jerk too though no?




Yes!


----------



## Hobbsy

Too bad she felt herself above the Australian laws! Not a very responsible pet owner!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Amber was the one who was trying to stand her ground and play "big movie star" (Honey you ain't one) against AQIS (our quarantine and immigration service).

I'm speculating of course but ever since the debacle JD has been busting his a$$ with fans here and making hospital visits etc. Amber, meanwhile- moron that she is - has remained arrogant and adamant.

In my mind JD (as Cap'n Jack Sparrow) was swanning around his rented Gold Coast home, drinking rum, arms flailing yelling "For God's sake woman, will you just take the bloody dogs home!!"


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Amber was the one who was trying to stand her ground and play "big movie star" (Honey you ain't one) against AQIS (our quarantine and immigration service).
> 
> I'm speculating of course but ever since the debacle JD has been busting his a$$ with fans here and making hospital visits etc. Amber, meanwhile- moron that she is - has remained arrogant and adamant.
> 
> In my mind JD (as Cap'n Jack Sparrow) was swanning around his rented Gold Coast home, drinking rum, arms flailing yelling "For God's sake woman, will you take just the bloody dogs home!!"



Love the visual of Cap'n Jack!! As for his wife......if you're a pet owner, you need to be a responsible one. I can't even go there with people who think they are "too important " to obey laws. Ugh!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/14/johnny-depp-makes-surprise-appearance-at-disney-d23-expo/

Johnny Depp hits the stage while making a surprise appearance at the Disney D23 Expo on Friday morning (August 14) in Anaheim, Calif.

The 52-year-old actor was joined by Disney CEO to be inducted into the Disney Legends club.

I dont know why Im here, Johnny told the crowd of fans (via Variety). I never really liked the word fan. It implies that someone is over someone else. I would say that you are actually my employer.

Two new posters for Johnnys upcoming movie Alice Through the Looking Glass, in theaters next May, were released that same day. They feature himself as the Mad Hatter and Mia Wasikowska back as Alice. See below!


----------



## fotog

Decophile said:


> And only because she and Depp refused to comply with the order to get them out of Australia.  And had the dogs been euthanized, their owners would have wept for sympathy and cast themselves as the victims.  Their gross narcissism knows no bounds.



I don't agree with this line of thinking. When this first came out, it also came out that the Oz government had the discretion whether to euthanize or quarantine. Threatening to kill innocent animals to build up some politician's profile is pathetic. Euthanizing an animal when you can quarantine is BARBARIC.


----------



## bisousx

fotog said:


> i don't agree with this line of thinking. When this first came out, it also came out that the oz government had the discretion whether to euthanize or quarantine. Threatening to kill innocent animals to build up some politician's profile is pathetic. Euthanizing an animal when you can quarantine is barbaric.



+10000


----------



## lizmil

^  expecting special treatment for one person's animals while putting an entire continent of animals at risk is barbaric and egotistical. 

The Australian authorities should not have been put in that position.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bisousx said:


> +10000



Obviously you guys commenting know nothing of our laws. The animals (unless they already have a disease) are ALWAYS removed first, rather than put down. However, when an owner such as Amber Heard drags her feet in the mud by constantly delaying officials, yes they have to threaten to put the animal down to get the owner to move their feet. She's not a special snowflake. She blatantly broke our laws. 

We have a fragile biodiversity here, that could easily be decimated by a disease. Barnaby Joyce is a loudmouth but was he right? Yes. Our AQIS (Australian Quarantine)is one of the best in the world. No-one, not even a celeb - gets a free pass. And our flora and fauna are safer because of it.


----------



## wilding

lizmil said:


> ^  expecting special treatment for one person's animals while putting an entire continent of animals at risk is barbaric and egotistical.
> 
> The Australian authorities should not have been put in that position.


----------



## fotog

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Obviously you guys commenting know nothing of our laws. The animals (unless they already have a disease) are ALWAYS removed first, rather than put down. However, when an owner such as Amber Heard drags her feet in the mud by constantly delaying officials, yes they have to threaten to put the animal down to get the owner to move their feet. She's not a special snowflake. She blatantly broke our laws.
> 
> We have a fragile biodiversity here, that could easily be decimated by a disease. Barnaby Joyce is a loudmouth but was he right? Yes. Our AQIS (Australian Quarantine)is one of the best in the world. No-one, not even a celeb - gets a free pass. And our flora and fauna are safer because of it.


 sorry, some of us have reading comprehension skills. This incident was covered widely, including in the USA.  We also heard BJ's loonie remarks. He didn't offer the option of quarantine,  just murder. So if, as you say, the "animals are ALWAYS removed first", then the Depps were in fact  victims of being treated with a harsher penalty than everyone else.  Not all people,  including Australians, agreed with his barbaric tactics. Your HOMOPHOBIC minister should be an embarrassment to you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No sorry, you are incorrect.

This is the AQIS statement:



> The department said any animal that was imported without meeting Australia's import conditions would be ordered into quarantine and would either be exported or destroyed.
> 
> The department would make no comment on the individual circumstances of Depp's dogs.
> 
> The ABC understands departmental officials visited the house where Depp has been staying and delivered a three-day warning notice yesterday.
> 
> The dogs were not taken, and this morning they were spotted at the multi-million dollar mansion Depp is renting on the Gold Coast.



http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-...stay-in-australia-barnaby-joyce-warns/6468542

Amber didn't get on the plane until the final second, trying to parlay her "celeb" status.

If you come into Australia you are required to answer HONESTLY regarding your animals. The laws are crystal clear. She lied.

I don't like Barnaby Joyce but his comments regarding the gay community have exactly ZERO to do with this. Nada.


----------



## fotog

Decophile said:


> And only because she and Depp refused to comply with the order to get them out of Australia.  And had the dogs been euthanized, their owners would have wept for sympathy and cast themselves as the victims.  Their gross narcissism knows no bounds.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> No sorry, you are incorrect.
> 
> This is the AQIS statement:
> 
> 
> 
> http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-...stay-in-australia-barnaby-joyce-warns/6468542
> 
> Amber didn't get on the plane until the final second, trying to parlay her "celeb" status.
> 
> If you come into Australia you are required to answer HONESTLY regarding your animals. The laws are crystal clear. She lied.
> 
> I don't like Barnaby Joyce but his comments regarding the gay community have exactly ZERO to do with this. Nada.



NO, I am not incorrect. I made it clear I was referring I was referring to Joyce's comments. You bring up someone else's statement. That is dishonest. Joyce said the dogs had to leave within a certain amount of hours or they would be killed. Since you say that is not the norm, then the Depps were discriminated against. And Joyce's homophobia is another factor that shows he's despicable. Sounds like you'd rather abandon quarantining and just kill all the animals.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

First of all...I happen to be very much an environmentalist and a member of WIRES. Don't put words into my mouth. This whole scenario would never have come about if they had told the truth. The only person at fault here is Amber Heard.

Our flora and fauna are worth protecting. End story.

You and I can agree to disagree.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> First of all...I happen to be very much an environmentalist and a member of WIRES. Don't put words into my mouth. This whole scenario would never have come about if they had told the truth. The only person at fault here is Amber Heard.
> 
> Our flora and fauna are worth protecting. End story.
> 
> You and I can agree to disagree.




i agree with you
australian fauna needs protection, many native species have already disappeared when cats, dogs and foxes were brought to the continent
i don't like BJ but JD and AH were breaking australian laws when they chose not to quarantine their dogs, i don't think USA would be dealing kindly with anyone who chooses to  blatantly disregard their laws so, are we suppose to let JD dictate how the law is applied in our country?


----------



## Deco

fotog said:


> I don't agree with this line of thinking. When this first came out, it also came out that the Oz government had the discretion whether to euthanize or quarantine. Threatening to kill innocent animals to build up some politician's profile is pathetic. Euthanizing an animal when you can quarantine is BARBARIC.



I don't think they really would have.  But "please take your dogs back or we'll house and feed them on our premises and we won't let them have their chew toys" doesn't pack the same punch or get anyone's attention, least of all the entitled American stars flaunting that they're above the law, and then whining when they're told they're not.  The Oz government made a public statement intended to send a broad message, and complying promptly would have been laughably easy.  It's not a threat if the consequence is so easy to avert, and if it's already your legal obligation to avert it.


----------



## Ranaya

Decophile said:


> I don't think they really would have. *  But "please take your dogs back or we'll house and feed them on our premises and we won't let them have their chew toys" doesn't pack the same punch or get anyone's attention, least of all the entitled American stars flaunting that they're above the law, and then whining when they're told they're not* .  The Oz government made a public statement intended to send a broad message, and complying promptly would have been laughably easy.  It's not a threat if the consequence is so easy to avert, and if it's already your legal obligation to avert it.



 i second that


----------



## fotog

pukasonqo said:


> i agree with you
> australian fauna needs protection, many native species have already disappeared when cats, dogs and foxes were brought to the continent
> i don't like BJ but JD and AH were breaking australian laws when they chose not to quarantine their dogs, i don't think USA would be dealing kindly with anyone who chooses to  blatantly disregard their laws so, are we suppose to let JD dictate how the law is applied in our country?



we have people disregarding our laws all the time. We don't try and make minor offenses international news, and we don't apply the death penalty for every offense.


----------



## fotog

Decophile said:


> I don't think they really would have.  But "please take your dogs back or we'll house and feed them on our premises and we won't let them have their chew toys" doesn't pack the same punch or get anyone's attention, least of all the entitled American stars flaunting that they're above the law, and then whining when they're told they're not.  The Oz government made a public statement intended to send a broad message, and complying promptly would have been laughably easy.  It's not a threat if the consequence is so easy to avert, and if it's already your legal obligation to avert it.



ok, please tell me the names of all the other people that have violated the quarantine law and made international news. how many of them were threatened with euthanasia instead of the usual quarantining? how many had ministers making public statements?  Flaunting they were above the law? Seems like all the press came from the Australian govt. It's really obvious that the Depps were singled out and treated differently than everyone else. This thread is filled with lots of nasty remarks about Amber. If some people weren't so jealous, they could probably look at this more objectively.


----------



## Sarni

fotog said:


> we have people disregarding our laws all the time. We don't try and make minor offenses international news, and we don't apply the death penalty for every offense.




This statement is ridiculous!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

fotog said:


> ok, please tell me the names of all the other people that have violated the quarantine law and made international news. how many of them were threatened with euthanasia instead of the usual quarantining? how many had ministers making public statements?  Flaunting they were above the law? Seems like all the press came from the Australian govt. It's really obvious that the Depps were singled out and treated differently than everyone else. This thread is filled with lots of nasty remarks about Amber. *If some people weren't so jealous*, they could probably look at this more objectively.



:lolots::lolots:  That's hilarious and the last resort argument for people who have nowhere else to go with their point of view.

I'm sure there are tons of everyday people who've had the law applied to them. Quite simply, Johnny Depp is a well-known name, so of course it attracted media attention. It would have been a storm in a teacup had they just taken the dogs back straight away. But no, they had to have a p*ssing contest with our Quarantine Office. Instead they pushed it to the final moments, making it necessary to ensure the dogs were removed from the country.

Not many people here like BJoyce as has been stated. Could he have said it better? Yep. Was he right? Yes - AQIS gave the dogs 72 hours, and the Depps pushed it right to the last hours. 

*Here's the how to bring a dog into Australia step-by-step *- Amazing how easy it is to understand when people want to!

http://www.agriculture.gov.au/cats-dogs/step-by-step-guides/category-3-step-by-step-guide-for-dogs


----------



## solange

fotog said:


> we have people disregarding our laws all the time. We don't try and make minor offenses international news, and we don't apply the death penalty for every offense.



*cough*JustinBeiber*cough*cough*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

solange said:


> *cough*JustinBeiber*cough*cough*


----------



## Deco

Aaah, the almighty jealousy card has been played. Move along from this train wreck, folks.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Singra

^^ LOL!!!! 

I saw an interview with Amber Heard after the whole dog fiasco where she spoke about the incident and I thought her attitude was really immature. Any sympathy I had for them evaporated after seeing that interview. 

When you make plans to travel to Australia their rules are made abundantly clear. Yeah I'm sorry but I don't have time for people who don't abide by the rules especially when they most likely have a whole team to sort out travel arrangements and paper work.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Please don't get personal....we are talking about celebrity dogs here. Good times!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/04/amber-heard-supports-johnny-depp-at-black-mass-premiere/

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard make a picture perfect couple while walking the red carpet at the Black Mass premiere held during the 2015 Venice Film Festival on Friday evening (September 4) in Venice, Italy.

The 52-year-old actor is getting rave reviews for his work as Boston crime lord James Whitey Bulger in the drama.

It was very, very important to look as much like Jimmy Bulger as humanly possible, Johnny told press at the festival (via The Daily Beast). My eyeballs are black as the ace of spades, so clearly the blue contacts they were hand-painted because they needed to be piercing, they needed to cut right through you.

FYI: Amber is wearing a Stella McCartney gown.


----------



## Wildflower22

Whew he looks rough! She looks beautiful.


----------



## emchhardy

Is it just me or does he look a little stiff in these pics. with his wife?


----------



## nastasja

Are these two on drugs? They always look dirty. Johnny was so good looking for such a long time. Now he just looks bloated & unhealthy.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

That suit is very ill fitting on him


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Can we talk about his bad makeup though?


----------



## White Orchid

Another one insecure with his height, lol.  Move over Simon Cowell, Tom Cruise et cetera, et cetera...


----------



## Lounorada

He's gained weight and it does not suit him... not even slightly.
Amber is beautiful, but her hair is always a mess. I like her dress though. 
I always think she looks like Jessica Biel.


----------



## CherryKitty

I absolutely love that dress. She's gorgeous and I don't mind the hair. Johnny is looking quite bloated and the suit... just looks bad. The only word I can think of to describe him is... frumpy? Stubby?


----------



## Ranaya

he's not looking good lately. she's hot though. and speaking of hair, his is much worse than hers...


----------



## Singra

Beautiful men don't age well. There are very few men that were beautiful or boyishly handsome in their youth that retain their handsomeness in old age. I guess in that sense they suffer the same judgement that women face as they age. 

It's not that Depp's face is looking a little soft and saggy it seems like there's a dimness in his eyes, in the last few years he seems to have lost a certain sparkle... but maybe I'm just projecting... maybe he was always a dull, borderline interesting, semi-alcoholic actor and I was blinded by his super cute beautifully boyishly handsome face.


----------



## Jayne1

Is she in the movie?  She's standing there like the star.


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> That suit is very ill fitting on him


so ill fitting and wrinkled as well
I always thought he didn't want to be a pretty boy; now he's succeeded


----------



## gazoo

I'd always crushed on him until the past few years.  IMO he's become a pathetic cliche.  The bloated look and extreme accessorizing doesn't help at all.  And now heels?  Ugh!


----------



## Sasha2012

Amber Heard struggled to keep her hands off her much older husband Johnny Depp at the Venice Film Festival on Friday night.

But the 29-year-old actress had left her hubby at home when she turned out the following day for another dose of movie mayhem.

Nevertheless, The Rum Diary star was smiley and fresh-faced as she arrived at the Palazzo del Casino of Lido-Venice by boat. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Girl-Venice-Film-Festival.html#ixzz3kt9uio54


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She looks like ScarJo. And her face is a little fuller right?? Or is it just because she's smiling. Johnny looked fine at the Disney event about a month ago not sure what happened.


----------



## tomz_grl

I didn't realize he's 52! I mean, he looks it but I thought he was in his mid 40's.


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny Depp is a man of many decadent tastes, including supermodels, globe trotting, and starring in Hollywood films. 

And the 52-year-old actor displayed his love for the finer things in life on Saturday, taking a puff from a cigar as he attended The Danish Girl red carpet alongside his glamorous wife Amber Heard. 

Letting his hair down at the film premiere Johnny didn't mind having a quick inhale of his cigar, before being grabbed by Amber for a smooch, who was seemingly not put off by his smokey breath.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Heard-Danish-Girl-premiere.html#ixzz3kugeLmHk


----------



## TC1

That's quite the rock on her ring finger!


----------



## dalinda

there is this post that is going around n italy on fb...it's hilarious if you understand italian... 
_"Dear Johnny, but what cazz happened to you? You eri so bono, so affascinant, so frisk, so un pezzo de sorco...and now??? 
Now me sembri Renato Pozzetto con lo scorbuto. And i'm not talking about the panza, Johnny. Panza is okay. Italian women love panza!
I'm talking about doppio mento, capelli that you don't lavi da like two anni...and what about your denti? I understand you are a mariuolo, a bad boy, a pirate of Mar Tirreno...but pig miseria, Johnny! 'Na cazz di pulizia dentale, sometimes, proprio no?! 
And, senti a me, if you vesti like "poro nonno" it's ancora peggio. It breaks our cuore. Our utero. Capisc? Without your giacche di pelle, it's na cazzo de tragedia, Johnny!!! 
You eri our sogno erotico, the fico ribelle who can salvare us from these rincoglioniti uomini italiani in mocassins and risvoltino!
We siamo passate from "Our bonazzo Johnny in 'Chocolat' " a "Johnny that s'è mangiato Chocolat, Willy Wonka and all the fabbrica".
Never a joy. " &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;_
the translation would be:
dear johnny, but what the f***k happened to you? you were so good looking, fascinating, fresh, such a sexy guy..and now?
Now you look like Renato Pozzetto with scorbut. and i'm not talking about your belly johnny, belly is fine. italian women love belly! 
I'm talking about the double chin, your hair that you haven't washed for like two years..and what about your teeth? i understand that you're a bad boy, a pirate of Tirrenean sea..but god damn johnny..how about cleaning your teeth once in a while,ok? 
And listen to me, if you dress like old grandpa it's even worse. it breaks our heart. our uterus.get it? without your leather jackets it's a effing tragedy johnny!
you were our erotic dream, the sexy rebel who can save us from these messed up italian men in their mocassins and up turned pants!
we went from our hunky johnny from chocolat to a johnny that ate the chocolate, willy wonka and all of the chocolate factory. never a joy! 

i completely agree with her!


----------



## ByeKitty

She's beautiful... He looks tired, bloated and dirty.


----------



## keodi

dalinda said:


> there is this post that is going around n italy on fb...it's hilarious if you understand italian...
> _"Dear Johnny, but what cazz happened to you? You eri so bono, so affascinant, so frisk, so un pezzo de sorco...and now???
> Now me sembri Renato Pozzetto con lo scorbuto. And i'm not talking about the panza, Johnny. Panza is okay. Italian women love panza!
> I'm talking about doppio mento, capelli that you don't lavi da like two anni...and what about your denti? I understand you are a mariuolo, a bad boy, a pirate of Mar Tirreno...but pig miseria, Johnny! 'Na cazz di pulizia dentale, sometimes, proprio no?!
> And, senti a me, if you vesti like "poro nonno" it's ancora peggio. It breaks our cuore. Our utero. Capisc? Without your giacche di pelle, it's na cazzo de tragedia, Johnny!!!
> You eri our sogno erotico, the fico ribelle who can salvare us from these rincoglioniti uomini italiani in mocassins and risvoltino!
> We siamo passate from "Our bonazzo Johnny in 'Chocolat' " a "Johnny that s'è mangiato Chocolat, Willy Wonka and all the fabbrica".
> Never a joy. " &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;_
> the translation would be:
> dear johnny, but what the f***k happened to you? you were so good looking, fascinating, fresh, such a sexy guy..and now?
> Now you look like Renato Pozzetto with scorbut. and i'm not talking about your belly johnny, belly is fine. italian women love belly!
> I'm talking about the double chin, your hair that you haven't washed for like two years..and what about your teeth? i understand that you're a bad boy, a pirate of Tirrenean sea..but god damn johnny..how about cleaning your teeth once in a while,ok?
> And listen to me, if you dress like old grandpa it's even worse. it breaks our heart. our uterus.get it? without your leather jackets it's a effing tragedy johnny!
> you were our erotic dream, the sexy rebel who can save us from these messed up italian men in their mocassins and up turned pants!
> we went from our hunky johnny from chocolat to a johnny that ate the chocolate, willy wonka and all of the chocolate factory. never a joy!
> 
> i completely agree with her!



Lol! I agree with her too!


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> She's beautiful... He looks tired, bloated and dirty.


she's good looking but I don't like her
seems like an opportunist


----------



## solange

Is she pregnant?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

sdkitty said:


> she's good looking but I don't like her
> seems like an opportunist



Same here - I do find her beautiful only when she doesn't smile with her teeth being visible though.

And Johnny looks better at her premiere than on his. *smh*


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Is she a good actress? I've only seen her in Pineapple Express and she was barely even in that.


----------



## minababe

I like her. She ist very pretty and charming. Love her in Magic Mike xxl. He looks bad really bad. bloated and sad.. He def needs help..


----------



## Ms Kiah

He looks like death warmed over. The people surrounding him need to encourage him to get some help.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks bloated and unhealthy.


----------



## Docjeun

I don't think he's bloated but has gained a considerable amount of weight, if he lost a few and cleaned himself up I think he would look fine.  He needs to forget about the long stragly hair and start looking like a clean cut man now, those days are gone for him, needs to change his image.
She's gorgeous and if you have ever seen her in the Rum Diaries you might agree with me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

solange said:


> Is she pregnant?




She or he? [emoji30][emoji23] 
That second pic. Yikes


----------



## dangerouscurves

Trulyadiva said:


> I don't think he's bloated but has gained a considerable amount of weight, if he lost a few and cleaned himself up I think he would look fine.  He needs to forget about the long stragly hair and start looking like a clean cut man now, those days are gone for him, needs to change his image.
> 
> She's gorgeous and if you have ever seen her in the Rum Diaries you might agree with me.




I agree. She was so beautiful in the movie.


----------



## Sasha2012

Even outside of Hollywood, Amber Heard brings the glamour. 

She was certainly hard to be missed on Saturday, as she attended the feature's premiere at the Princess Of Wales Theatre during the 40th Toronto International Film Festival.

The 29-year-old actress oozed of glitz and glam in a glittering gold and taupe gown as she and her supportive husband Johnny Depp, 52, strolled down the red carpet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-premiere-Danish-Girl-TIFF.html#ixzz3lbZXt38Y


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is gorgeous. Love the dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

They wed in February after three years together, and there's certainly no shortage of passion between Amber Heard and her husband Johnny Depp.

The couple couldn't keep their hands off each other as they attended the Toronto International Film Festival premiere of Black Mass on Monday.

Amber, 29, cosied up to Johnny, planting a tender kiss on her 52-year-old partner's lips as they walked the red carpet together to promote his new film. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-TIFF-premiere-Black-Mass.html#ixzz3loVqxlUx


----------



## lulu212121

The red lip looks good on her, but he still looks like her father.


----------



## floatinglili

fotog said:


> ok, please tell me the names of all the other people that have violated the quarantine law and made international news. how many of them were threatened with euthanasia instead of the usual quarantining? how many had ministers making public statements?  Flaunting they were above the law? Seems like all the press came from the Australian govt. It's really obvious that the Depps were singled out and treated differently than everyone else. This thread is filled with lots of nasty remarks about Amber. If some people weren't so jealous, they could probably look at this more objectively.



Actually, I think you'll find that the rather silly and small-town local Australian press made this into the issue. Australian media is EXPERT at turning teensy pimples into mountains, and doubly so if the politician at the heart of the story is a conservative *gasp* National Party (country/farmers party) member.  

Depp and Heard should have followed the rules. They lied and were smart-arses about it, because they think they are above ordinary laws that apply to everyone else ('the poorer people that have to use public planes'). They were annoyed specifically because they didn't get special treatment.

 Australians are quite socialist - they see special treatment for people with money as corruption. Equality of all is drilled into every Australian as a kind of birthright, for good or ill. In fact, if anyone is to get 'special favours' in the Australian political system, it will be the poor, rather than the rich. Haven't you heard of the 'tall poppy syndrome? 

Heard and Depp should try, belatedly, to retain some kind of dignified silence. They are not gods or royalty, and if they were, they would be expected to deal with the quarantine expectations.


----------



## floatinglili

CherryKitty said:


> I absolutely love that dress. She's gorgeous and I don't mind the hair. Johnny is looking quite bloated and the suit... just looks bad. The only word I can think of to describe him is... frumpy? Stubby?


Sadly, he looks like both of those things. Also rumpled, sleazy, greasy, grasping, slovenly...
Sadly, we all grow older. He is great at what he does. He has been very well rewarded for that work. And I bet he is enjoying his middle age much more than most.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's gorgeous. He looks terrible. He's a great looking man he just needs to clean himself up.


----------



## glistenpearls

She is so gorgeous, but for some reason I get the smug vibe from her.


----------



## BadAzzBish

He still looks handsome! Even carrying some extra meat on his bones


----------



## Flawn08

She is so gorgeous! He looks like a mess, so gross.


----------



## AnaV

BadAzzBish said:


> He still looks handsome! Even carrying some extra meat on his bones



Agree!
I just hope he's happy with this new phase. Hope the good reviews for Black Mass give a new breath for his career.


----------



## ByeKitty

floatinglili said:


> Actually, I think you'll find that the rather silly and small-town local Australian press made this into the issue. Australian media is EXPERT at turning teensy pimples into mountains, and doubly so if the politician at the heart of the story is a conservative *gasp* National Party (country/farmers party) member.
> 
> Depp and Heard should have followed the rules. They lied and were smart-arses about it, because they think they are above ordinary laws that apply to everyone else ('the poorer people that have to use public planes'). They were annoyed specifically because they didn't get special treatment.
> 
> * Australians are quite socialist - they see special treatment for people with money as corruption. Equality of all is drilled into every Australian as a kind of birthright, for good or ill. In fact, if anyone is to get 'special favours' in the Australian political system, it will be the poor, rather than the rich. Haven't you heard of the 'tall poppy syndrome?
> *
> Heard and Depp should try, belatedly, to retain some kind of dignified silence. They are not gods or royalty, and if they were, they would be expected to deal with the quarantine expectations.


Do you have a source for this? You think the Australian authorities disadvantaged these two because they are rich and/or famous? Don't you think this whole dog fiasco was quite smug from them, too?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That whole statement about equating it with corruption is incorrect. And also we are not a socialist country though we do have socialist political parties.

Australia is famous for the "tall poppy syndrome". We encourage our fellow Aussies to work hard and do well BUT if you're seen to get an ego or think you're better than anyone else and demand selective treatment - you'll soon hear about it in no uncertain terms.

Depp and Heard got treated as anyone else would regarding quarantine regardless of the verbal blunderings of one minister.


----------



## floatinglili

ByeKitty said:


> Do you have a source for this? You think the Australian authorities disadvantaged these two because they are rich and/or famous? Don't you think this whole dog fiasco was quite smug from them, too?




No I'm not saying they were disadvantaged by being rich - but I am saying that they didn't get the special favours they expected.


----------



## floatinglili

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That whole statement about equating it with corruption is incorrect. And also we are not a socialist country though we do have socialist political parties.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is famous for the "tall poppy syndrome". We encourage our fellow Aussies to work hard and do well BUT if you're seen to get an ego or think you're better than anyone else and demand selective treatment - you'll soon hear about it in no uncertain terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Depp and Heard got treated as anyone else would regarding quarantine regardless of the verbal blunderings of one minister.




I'd  not think you can say with confidence that Australians would not see special favours for rich 'personalities' as corruption. I think it would be seen by ordinary people as corruption. Australians don't like to see their governments bought off whether that be by glamour or money 'fines'. 

Regarding socialism and whether the label fits, one only has to look at the media and the debate of the day to see that Australian culturally is collectivist.

Eta: it might interest you to know that socialism remains embedded as an ideal of the Labor Party, which is a major Australian  political Party funded via union dues and 'training' expenses levies on businesses (among other money flows) and is populated by Union politicians. Unions, like Churches pay no taxes in Australia.
Journalism remains among the strongly unionised workforces in this country.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No, Australia is a ********ic country with it's peculiar flavour of it drawn from both Britain and North America. There are socialist aspects but as I said it is not the overriding influence not even for the Labor party anymore. Anyhow we're way off topic.


----------



## ByeKitty

I wouldn't call Australia "collectivist" really... It's a western country with a capitalist system - maybe not to the American extreme, but the differences in values really aren't as large as some seem to believe.


----------



## floatinglili

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, Australia is a ********ic country with it's peculiar flavour of it drawn from both Britain and North America. There are socialist aspects but as I said it is not the overriding influence not even for the Labor party anymore. Anyhow we're way off topic.




Yes I agree we are way off topic lol. I should stop now. After this post eek as it is such an interesting topic. 

The labor party had a debate at its last conference and could not agree how to update and remove the 'socialist' reference. 
Of course they play down their union  as much as possible. 
But the instinct of Labor is deeply collectivist, and many if not most Australians  support this outright. Let us not forget, Australians recently howled down the concept of paying $7 to visit to the doctor! 
Exhibit B: the incredibly powerful, union-stacked Fair Work Commission, which sets wages and decides in the sackings of workers, for the whole country. 
Exhibit C: one of the largest number of public servants and government body reps and employees per capita in the world.


----------



## Charles

Her calves look rather nice....along with the rest of her. 

I think if his suit was tailored better (and yes, it seems like he's going for a more retro/50s fit), he wouldn't look as frumpy.


----------



## sdkitty

he was on Jimmy Kimmel this past week and didn't look bad but his personal wardrobe choices are kind of ridiculous IMO.  He was wearing a hat and had a long strand of hair hanging out.  I think he wants to be a rock star but it just isn't a flattering look.
I'm glad he has a good movie coming out though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Johnny Depp Says He's 'Quite Worried' About His 16-Year-Old Daughter Lily-Rose's Budding Fashion Career*

Daddy's little girl is growing up. 

Johnny Depp said he is concerned with how quickly his daughter Lily-Rose Depp's fashion career is taking off. 

The actor told Germany's _Gala_ magazine (via _The Daily Telegraph_) that "to be honest, I'm quite worried," about the 16-year-old's modeling career. 

"I wasn't expecting all this to happen to Lily-Rose, especially not at this age. But it's her passion and she's having fun," he  told the magazine. 


The teenager, who's mother is Depp's ex, French actress and Karl Lagerfeld muse Vanessa Paradis, is the face of Chanel's Pearl eyewear, has posed for an LGBTQ photography campaign and donned couture among Hollywood's elite. 

Aside from her young fashion success, Lily-Rose completed her first feature film _Yoga Hosers_, a horror-comedy about two girls planning to go a senior party who have to face monstrous forces when everything goes awry. (Depp, 52, also starred in the project, which was directed by Kevin Smith.) 



The _Black Mass_ star may be reluctant to let Lily-Rose follow in her mother's stylish footsteps, but he told _Gala_ that "she knows I'm always there for her."


Source: http://www.people.com/article/johnn...se-modeling?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## dangerouscurves

How tall is Lily?


----------



## Ladybug09

his daughter is pretty.


----------



## sdkitty

she is pretty
not surprising


----------



## Sweetpea83

dangerouscurves said:


> How tall is Lily?


 
According to google...5'3''.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah, ok Johnny. There was buzz around this film,and he was doing interviews left, right and centre. Then it came out and the more positive reviews were actually for his co-star Joel Edgerton, and other male performances this year are eclipsing him.

And Johnny,_ you _may not want the Oscar (ok, sure) but your thirsty wife?. (Yes, I'm cynical)


*Johnny Depp Doesn&#8217;t Want To Win An Oscar*







Either Amber Heard temporarily sprained one of her neck muscles from trying so hard while posing (&#8220;Amateur!&#8221; &#8211; Phoebe Price) or her nostrils just got a good whiff of the rank scent of *** jelly, foundation, armpit grease and dick cheddar wafting off of Johnny Depp.What do you think?
It feels like there&#8217;s been 4,927 premieres for Black Mass and there was another one at the BFI London Film Festival last night, because why not? Before she&#8217;s found guilty of Yorkie smuggling and gets locked up in an Australian prison cell for 11 years, Amber Heard got in another red carpet posing session with Johnny Depp who once again took himself higher by wearing a pair of gorgeous platform shoes straight out of Tom Cruise&#8217;s dream shoe closet.What do you think?
Before Black Mass even came out, hos predicted that Johnny Depp will probably get an Oscar nomination. At last night&#8217;s premiere, Johnny told the BBC that he&#8217;ll take that nomination, but he hopes that his name is never called at the Oscars, because he doesn&#8217;t want to dribble out a speech.



> &#8220;I don&#8217;t want to win one of those things ever, you know. I don&#8217;t want to have to talk. They gave me one of those things, like a nomination, two or three times. A nomination is plenty.What do you think?
> 
> The idea of winning means that you&#8217;re in competition with someone and I&#8217;m not in competition with anybody. I just stick to my guns and do what I want to do. Sometimes people don&#8217;t like it but that&#8217;s alright.&#8221;



Oh, please. Johnny Depp is busting out some reverse psychology sh*t on Oscar voters. Of course he wants an Oscar. An Oscar trophy is the ultimate bracelet holder and he doesn&#8217;t want to disappoint Amber Heard who has probably spent hours practicing the &#8220;sexy but happy&#8221; face she&#8217;ll make when the cameras are on her during her husband&#8217;s speech. I hope that Johnny does get a nomination and *I hope he wins and only because I really want to see forever Oscar bridesmaid Leonardo DiCaprio tackle that trick on the stage while screaming, &#8220;It&#8217;s mine, he said he didn&#8217;t want it!&#8221;*

*Source: *Dlisted

******************************************************​
I think he's realised it's a Fassbender/DiCaprio race for Best Actor. And the bolded...


----------



## ByeKitty

His daughter is really cute... He looks like he drinks loads.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I know it's his "look"  and all but he really needs to learn that golden quote by Coco Chanel:



> *"Once you've dressed, and before you leave the house, look in the mirror and take at least one thing off."*



And he should do that several times


----------



## Ms Kiah

ByeKitty said:


> His daughter is really cute... He looks like he drinks loads.



He looks very unwell.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Johnny-Depp-doesnt-want-to-win-an-Oscar/40890

Funny article from Lainey.



> The idea of winning means that you're in competition with someone and I'm not in competition with anybody."
> 
> Sure. But Amber has never been to the Oscars. Shes been to the Vanity Fair Oscar party  not the same thing. And, well, whats the point of marrying Johnny Depp if you cant go the Oscars with him?
> 
> Johnny and Vanessa were at the Oscars together three times.



She really dislikes Amber Heard.


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard brought the retro glamour on Sunday to the Hollywood Film Awards in Beverly Hills, California.

The 52-year-old actor looked suave in a dark blue three-piece suit and a matching fedora.

Amber, 29, oozed old-school Golden Age of Hollywood style in a golden short-sleeved gown with a plunging neckline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Film-Awards-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3qO4LZLwC


----------



## CobaltBlu

no. what is wrong with him? no mirror? 

Daily Mail: "suave" doesnt mean what you think it means.

I keep waiting for him to clean up and stop looking like such a mess. sigh.


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures.

via Daily Mail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her jumpsuit. He looks gross.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Amber doesn't look good in pale make-up. She's one of those girls that need bright colored lipstick.


----------



## Chanel Belle

This is a little dated but..I've always wondered why JD chose to marry Amber and not marry Vanessa Paradis when they were together.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Belle said:


> This is a little dated but..I've always wondered why JD chose to marry Amber and not marry Vanessa Paradis when they were together.




Maybe Vanessa didn't want to get married


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

He looks better.


----------



## Livia1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> He looks better.




He does ... less bloat, less eyeliner but he still does not look good imo.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks older than 29 but she is pretty


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/11/12...ts-a-horrible-misrepresentation-of-our-lives/

*Amber Heard on Johnny Depp Split Rumors: It's a 'Horrible Misrepresentation of Our Lives'*

Amber Heard shows some sexy skin on the cover of Marie Claire magazines December 2015 issue, on newsstands November 17.

Heres what the 29-year-old The Danish Girl actress had to share with the mag:

*On her life:* Ive been on the road or on the run since I was 16.

*On rumors of her separation from Johnny Depp:* I try not to react to the horrible misrepresentation of our lives, but it is strange, and hard.

*On being a stepmother:* [It is] an honor and the greatest, most surprising gift I have ever received in my life  I feel new flavors that I didnt know existed. New colors that I didnt know existed have been added to my life. Im so happy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks better in the other pic than the pic they used for the cover...


----------



## Sasha2012

Amber Heard has a supporting role in The Danish Girl about a real-life artist who decides to undergo gender reassignment surgery.

This time it was her husband Johnny Depp doing the supporting as he joined the 29-year-old actress at the Los Angeles premiere of her film on Saturday.

Hollywood's glamorous couple was a stylish match in trousers with Amber looking fair in a black tuxedo and necktie and Depp sporting another one of his edgy black suits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pp-LA-premiere-Danish-Girl.html#ixzz3sDllaRfL


----------



## kirsten

Johnny is not looking so hot. Yuck.


----------



## Tivo

She looks drugged out. Saw her on Kimmel and she is definitely on something. Her eyes are so glassy. 
Her hands are rough looking too. Dry, scabby knuckles, something is up.


----------



## YSoLovely

Johnny looks a bloated mess


----------



## sdkitty

he's making a fool out of himself dressing like her, stupid hair-do (IMO)


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

sdkitty said:


> he's making a fool out of himself dressing like her, stupid hair-do (IMO)



I would say she's dressing like him considering Johnny is wearing what he's been wearing for years now.


----------



## sdkitty

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I would say she's dressing like him considering Johnny is wearing what he's been wearing for years now.


OK but they must have decided to dress alike and it just seems childish to me - so if it was her idea then he's allowing himself to look like a fool for his young wife IMO


----------



## Sweetpea83

He looks drunk or high there..


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I would say she's dressing like him considering Johnny is wearing what he's been wearing for years now.



Agreed.

I like her suit a lot, but they both look rough.


----------



## Livia1

Tivo said:


> *She looks drugged out.* Saw her on Kimmel and she is definitely on something. Her eyes are so glassy.
> Her hands are rough looking too. Dry, scabby knuckles, something is up.



Always!




Sweetpea83 said:


> He looks drunk or high there..




Just the way she likes him


----------



## Ms Kiah

He looks like a zombie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All I see these days when I look at Johnny is a bloated version of David Tennant from the Fright Night remake.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been married for almost a year.

But Johnny Depp is obviously grateful that Amber Heard is still with him.

The 52-year-old name checked the 29-year-old beauty in his acceptance speech at the Palm Springs International Film Festival, where he picked up the Desert Palm Achievement Award on Saturday, according to E! Online.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Heard-putting-picks-award.html#ixzz3wDp40Y3k


----------



## Singra

Oooooh... he's going full on Marlon Brando. 

Wonder how long they'll be married for.


----------



## Ladybug09

He looks bloated and dirty.


----------



## cbrooke

Yuck!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

His jacket is too small. The weight gain does not suit him at all.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

No one told him to brush whatever that is off his pants.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

OMG, his teeth!


----------



## Freckles1

Singra said:


> Oooooh... he's going full on Marlon Brando.
> 
> Wonder how long they'll be married for.




Exactly!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

He looks high.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks a bit different


----------



## Wildflower22

How can someone so attractive turn into that???


----------



## VickyB

I love Johnny but what the heck is going on here? He looks terrible.


----------



## pukasonqo

Wildflower22 said:


> How can someone so attractive turn into that???




i am wondering the same, he was aging well and now he seems to be going val kilmer on us!!


----------



## fashion16

I have never been crazy about him but something appears to be wrong health wise.  Again, I do not find him attractive but this is where he looks the best IMO. http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/28600000/Johnny-johnny-depp-28663926-795-1000.jpg


----------



## cakegirl

I think his health problems are booze and drugs! Vanessa Paradis probably kept him in check and wouldn't have stood for this. He almost immediately went downhill went he left her.
Amber seems like 100% gold digger-she probably lets him do what ever he wants.


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> i am wondering the same, he was aging well and now he seems to be going val kilmer on us!!



 So true!


----------



## White Orchid

The teeth, the weight gain, the greasy hair and to top if off, what in God's name is on his pants???  Does this guy even shower?!  *shudders*


----------



## Crystalina

White Orchid said:


> The teeth, the weight gain, the greasy hair and to top if off, what in God's name is on his pants???  Does this guy even shower?!  *shudders*




Hmmm...

Kind of looks like a white, powdery residue on his pants...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'll just repeat my oft-said line that I nicked from another site eons ago:

_*"Johnny Depp is ruining Johnny Depp for me".
*_


----------



## morgan20

I can smell him from here (London) ewww


----------



## sdkitty

he looks awful and she looks smug


----------



## cakegirl

Wow, he and Keanu Reeves are only one year apart.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

cakegirl said:


> I think his health problems are booze and drugs! Vanessa Paradis probably kept him in check and wouldn't have stood for this. He almost immediately went downhill went he left her.
> Amber seems like 100% gold digger-she probably lets him do what ever he wants.




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## tangowithme

He needs an oil change  in his hair. Looks like he washed it in the deep fryer.


----------



## VickyB

cakegirl said:


> Wow, he and Keanu Reeves are only one year apart.



LOVE Keanu!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tangowithme said:


> He needs an oil change  in his hair. Looks like he washed it in the deep fryer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He looks awful..




Love her dress..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> He looks awful..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her dress..



I don't like how short the lining is.


----------



## Ms Kiah

She's radiant and he looks disgusting. He needs an intervention this is sad.


----------



## qudz104

She looks nice but he looks terrible. Everything about him in the picture is a no, the way his clothes fit, his hair, physique etc.


----------



## August_Lee

tangowithme said:


> He needs an oil change  in his hair. Looks like he washed it in the deep fryer.


:lolots:


----------



## jun3machina

Damn he looks rough. I'm guessing they both use, look it


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny Depp paid tribute to screen legend Marlon Brando as he introduced an intimate new documentary about the late Godfather star.

The actor showed off his eclectic style in paint-splattered jeans as he took to the stage to discuss the Showtime film Listen To Me Brando in Los Angeles on Monday.

The 52-year-old also shared a kiss with the actor's daughter Rebecca Brando.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ovie-late-Hollywood-legend.html#ixzz3wPPf8j3b


----------



## Sophie-Rose

jun3machina said:


> Damn he looks rough. I'm guessing they both use, look it




The lifestyle will catch up with her soon...
He looks awful!!!


----------



## baglover1973

He is just such a weirdo anymore....he speaks strangely, looks like a dirty mess all of the time, and just seems out of it....So sad.


----------



## White Orchid

I think I can even smell those jeans and I live close to Antarctica!


----------



## morgan20

White Orchid said:


> I think I can even smell those jeans and I live close to Antarctica!




Yes once again same here! Those jeans are despicable


----------



## morgan20

Also he's an ad for 'don't do drugs children'


----------



## pukasonqo

morgan20 said:


> Also he's an ad for 'don't do drugs children'




but then, there is keith richards...


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> but then, there is keith richards...




Yes but at least  his wife ( Patti Hansen ) is around his age (59) and they're children are gorgeous!!! Haha
I think they're both sober too!!! Haha


----------



## AEGIS

it seems like he's gotten worse since his marriage


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Freckles1 said:


> Yes but at least  his wife ( Patti Hansen ) is around his age (59) and they're children are gorgeous!!! Haha
> I think they're both sober too!!! Haha



Amber could be his Anita Pallenberg.


----------



## Singra

Strangely I've always wondered what fat (or rather chubby), unattractive Johnny Depp would look like. 

Now I know. Thanks JD.



I really like Brando and would like to watch that documentary... although I generally think, on a personal side, Brando was a terrible role model to a whole generation of actors.


----------



## csre

I was quite surprised to see Dior picking him as image for their new fragrance, even though it's called savage LOL


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> it seems like he's gotten worse since his marriage



You would think with such a hot young bride he'd make MORE of an effort, and _yet_...


----------



## Wildflower22

White Orchid said:


> You would think with such a hot young bride he'd make MORE of an effort, and _yet_...




Which makes you wonder if she's encouraging whatever destructive behavior he is doing.


----------



## Singra

^ You mean she could be the one to blame for more Pirates of the Caribbean and Alice in Wonderland movies? 




csre said:


> I was quite surprised to see Dior picking him as image for their new fragrance, even though it's called savage LOL



I just checked the Dior ads with Johnny Depp... how long ago were they? They seemed to come out in August of last year and he looks very slim in them. His recent weight gain seems to have been relatively quick... unless the photos were taken at the beginning of the year.


----------



## solange

Is there any possible chance he's looking like this for a project?


----------



## cakegirl

solange said:


> Is there any possible chance he's looking like this for a project?



Maybe he's starring in a PSA against drug and alcohol abuse?


----------



## Charles

If he was on coke, he wouldn't be overweight.  Seems more like alcohol or just the fact that dude is 52 years old.  Time and genetics might be catching up.
But Amber, if you're reading this, I still wear 32" waist pants and don't dress like a homeless train conductor.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've seen many overweight coke users... Coke combined with alcohol, and general unhealthy living can lead to bloating and weight gain....

He looks awful!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

cakegirl said:


> Maybe he's starring in a PSA against drug and alcohol abuse?




Hahaha


----------



## Sophie-Rose

solange said:


> Is there any possible chance he's looking like this for a project?




Maybe playing an older Marlon Brando?


----------



## cakegirl

"Coke bloat" is a thing.


----------



## Charles

Perhaps with casual users.  If someone is using coke regularly, very doubtful they'll be overweight.  Besides, when's the last time he was doing drugs on the reg?  When he was with Kate Moss?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

csre said:


> I was quite surprised to see Dior picking him as image for their new fragrance, even though it's called savage LOL



My cousin works for Dior and she said he was such a pleasure to work with, cracking jokes etc..etc...Said he was very OCD with things being in order and he took a few showers a day.


----------



## Michele26

Glitterandstuds said:


> My cousin works for Dior and she said he was such a pleasure to work with, cracking jokes etc..etc...Said he was very OCD with things being in order and he took a few showers a day.



I just saw that commercial a few days ago, & Johnny looks great. He's thin, clean & his teeth are white. Wonder when he made that commercial?


----------



## csre

Either they used old pics or there is some heavy editing cause he actually looks good on the ad, and as singra said is from Agust 2015 (although I started seeing it everywhere on late November), and he did not look like that then


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Not just that he looks great in the commercial for it, but the fragrance smells so gorgeous - in love with it so much &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Junkenpo

I didn't like the ad.  I had no idea it was  for a fragrance at first... my thoughts were "What film is he working on now?" and then went to "this looks dumb," followed by "ohhhh... it's just a commercial for a smell, hah!"  

Johnny is no longer aging gracefully. I hope his handlers can get him back into the healthy range, which will help his looks.


----------



## tangowithme

White Orchid said:


> I think I can even smell those jeans and I live close to Antarctica!



Girl, just as soon as the very same thought entered my mind, I read your post. You don't mince words. My eyes crossed simply thinking of the state of cleanliness of his you-know-what. The odor.

BTW, how have you been? I love reading your comments.


----------



## bisousx

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've seen many overweight coke users... Coke combined with alcohol, and general unhealthy living can lead to bloating and weight gain....!



Ha, ditto!


----------



## White Orchid

Tangowithme, sorry I am unable to quote you.  I'm doing well - thank you.  Hope all's well with you too.  Miss your sage musings - you seemed to have disappeared?

Start posting more woman - we need to hear voices of the over 40s crowd!  Especially ladies like you who've lived an interesting and full life.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2016/01/10/johnny-depp-amber-heard-are-red-hot-for-art-of-elysium/

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard are a super hot couple while walking the red carpet at The Art of Elysiums 2016 Heaven Gala held at 3LABS on Saturday night (January 9) in Culver City, Calif.

The 29-year-old actress was honored at last years gala with the Spirit of Elysium Award and the couple attended again this year to support the good cause.

Other stars in attendance included Juliette Lewis, Kelly Osbourne, and Sasha Alexander. See their photos in the gallery below!

FYI: Amber is wearing a Vivienne Westwood dress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Amber looks stoned.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The Art of Elysium 2016 HEAVEN Gala presented by Vivienne Westwood & Andreas Kronthaler at 3LABS on January 9, 2016 in Culver City, California.


----------



## aleksandras

She's so beautiful but her poses on the red carpet are so odd..


----------



## Singra

Whoa check out Juliet Lewis.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Amber looks good except for her expressions... why are her eyes half closed in each pic?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Amber looks good except for her expressions... why are her eyes half closed in each pic?



Damn, I just wanted to ask the same question. She always does that, but why? It doesn't suit her and it's not sexy or whatever she's going after.

Johnny with his glasses on looks better than Amber, if you ask me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Amber looks good except for her expressions... why are her eyes half closed in each pic?







Cinamonn_girl said:


> Damn, I just wanted to ask the same question. She always does that, but why? It doesn't suit her and it's not sexy or whatever she's going after.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny with his glasses on looks better than Amber, if you ask me.




She's trying to look sexy...


----------



## dangerouscurves

aleksandras said:


> She's so beautiful but her poses on the red carpet are so odd..







Babydoll Chanel said:


> Amber looks good except for her expressions... why are her eyes half closed in each pic?







Cinamonn_girl said:


> Damn, I just wanted to ask the same question. She always does that, but why? It doesn't suit her and it's not sexy or whatever she's going after.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny with his glasses on looks better than Amber, if you ask me.







Sophie-Rose said:


> She's trying to look sexy...




I have to agree with Freespirit, Amber might have been stoned.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sophie-Rose said:


> She's trying to look sexy...



But she ends up looking sleepy rather than sexy, lol.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But she ends up looking sleepy rather than sexy, lol.




Sleepy and stupid..  I hate it when people 'try' to look sexy... It's the opposite of being sexy... They end up looking foolish... This is what young girls do.. Time to grow up Amber!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sophie-Rose said:


> Sleepy and stupid..  I hate it when people 'try' to look sexy... It's the opposite of being sexy... They end up looking foolish... This is what young girls do.. Time to grow up Amber!!



Exactly! If you have to 'try' to be sexy, you don't look sexy, it has to be effortless.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Exactly! If you have to 'try' to be sexy, you don't look sexy, it's effortless.




I used to think she was drop dead gorgeous... She needs to stop 'trying' so hard... The trying makes her look desperate, and really distracts from her beauty... 
I wish she would go back to her casual, more natural beauty and stop playing up to the roll of 'Mrs Johnny Depp'


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sophie-Rose said:


> I used to think she was drop dead gorgeous... She needs to stop 'trying' so hard... The trying makes her look desperate, and really distracts from her beauty...
> I wish she would go back to her casual, more natural beauty and stop playing up to the roll of 'Mrs Johnny Depp'



Yep, she's a pretty girl and can use it well instead of looking so smug about having snagged The Depp, lol.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yep, she's a pretty girl and can use it well instead of looking so smug about having snagged The Depp, lol.




Hahaha yes! that's it! She always looks so smug!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looked to shiny on my tv last night.


----------



## Freckles1

I thought she looked really good at the Globes last night


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Amber looks stoned.



Yup, high as a kite.



Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> The Art of Elysium 2016 HEAVEN Gala presented by Vivienne Westwood & Andreas Kronthaler at 3LABS on January 9, 2016 in Culver City, California.


Julia looks like she has 3 boobs in that dress.

and Amber's nose looks very PS'ed.


----------



## Tivo

She's trying to do her best Angelina Jolie leaning into Brad Pitt" sexy pose. You're no Angie, Amber. And you ain't got no Brad Pitt.


----------



## pukasonqo

my ex BIL used to look like johnny depp does now: alcohol bloated; he cleaned up pretty well by reducing alcohol intake, following a healthy diet and lost 20 kilos so there is still hope for JD


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looked to shiny on my tv last night.


 
 She was probably used as a human mirror by people all night.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's 16-years-old and a rising model and actress in her own right, but she's always going to be daddy's little girl.

Lily Rose Depp was snapped hanging with her famous father Johnny and his wife Amber Heard, 29, at a celebrity event in Los Angeles hosted by British fashion designer Stella McCartney.

The teen and the actress stood either side of the 52-year-old Black Mass star who had an arm around each of the lovely ladies in his life as they posed together for photos Tuesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rms-Stella-McCartney-event.html#ixzz3xCKA086Q


----------



## Singra

Orlando Bloom is the Steve Guttenberg of the 00's.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Amber looks cute and Lily Rose is so pretty... no comments on The Depp until he cleans up


----------



## **Chanel**

Lily Rose is so pretty, she has become a beautiful young woman.
But she doesn't look very happy on the picture.


----------



## Ladybug09

His daughter looks like his older younger face, with blonde hair.


----------



## Jayne1

Sophie-Rose said:


> I used to think she was drop dead gorgeous... She needs to stop 'trying' so hard... The trying makes her look desperate, and really distracts from her beauty...
> I wish she would go back to her casual, more natural beauty and stop playing up to the roll of 'Mrs Johnny Depp'



I still think she is drop dead gorgeous.  Annoying, opportunistic, entitled and non-relatable, but gorgeous.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

**Chanel** said:


> Lily Rose is so pretty, she has become a beautiful young woman.
> But she doesn't look very happy on the picture.



Lily almost always has the same expression on her face - it has nothing to do with her being happy or not.


----------



## Ladybug09

Amber seems more into the camera's and attention than into him.


----------



## Flawn08

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But she ends up looking sleepy rather than sexy, lol.



Maybe her fake lashes are heavy. Lol


----------



## Crystalina

What's going on with his teeth?!


----------



## Fran0421

I never saw his sex appeal but his daughter is gorgeous! She looks so much like her mum. They had a son too didn't they?


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I still think she is drop dead gorgeous.  Annoying, opportunistic, entitled and non-relatable, but gorgeous.





**Chanel** said:


> Lily Rose is so pretty, she has become a beautiful young woman.
> But she doesn't look very happy on the picture.



At least she takes showers!
A rarity, in this family.


----------



## morgan20

Serious question but does Johnny smell? That's all I think about when I see pictures of him.


----------



## Ladybug09

morgan20 said:


> Serious question but does Johnny smell? That's all I think about when I see pictures of him.


Maybe he does. I know they used to say Orlando Bloom stunk.


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny Depp is performing at the Grammys with his band The Hollywood Vampires and the movie star indeed looked something of a fright.

The Hollywood leading man with legions of female fans looked as old as his rocker sidekicks Alice Cooper and Joe Perry, who are both more than a decade older than him.

The actor, 52, appeared rumpled in jeans that were too long and a vest that was a little too tight as he posed for photos on the red carpet with disheveled hair. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erry-65-Grammys-red-carpet.html#ixzz40J69Gm2k


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What a disaster.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Amber ruined him.



But..

he seems happy with her.


----------



## Singra

Oh Lawd... middle aged men + dishevelled hair + open shirt + leather + tats + skull rings =


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Johnny Depp is performing at the Grammys with his band The Hollywood Vampires and the movie star indeed looked something of a fright.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hollywood leading man with legions of female fans looked as old as his rocker sidekicks Alice Cooper and Joe Perry, who are both more than a decade older than him.
> 
> 
> 
> The actor, 52, appeared rumpled in jeans that were too long and a vest that was a little too tight as he posed for photos on the red carpet with disheveled hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erry-65-Grammys-red-carpet.html#ixzz40J69Gm2k




Ugh... His teeth! Why are they the first thing I see in the morning? [emoji37]


----------



## aleksandras

What has happened to him  He looks just like my 65-year-old dad. My dad has better teeth though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'll say my usual: Amber looks cute, no comment on Johnny


----------



## White Orchid

If you looked like a dog's dinner, you'd be happy about *any* female giving you attention.



Cinamonn_girl said:


> Amber ruined him.
> 
> 
> 
> But..
> 
> he seems happy with her.


----------



## Livia1

They both look like drug addicts to me.
Johnny should run! But I guess he'd just fall over.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> If you looked like a dog's dinner, you'd be happy about *any* female giving you attention.



I respectfully disagree. 

Amber looks pretty in these pics btw.


----------



## janie2002

I think Lily looks alot like helena Bonham Carter, the same eyes and face shape.


----------



## skarsbabe

I'm no longer sure why I used to find him attractive....


----------



## Junkenpo

He's starting to look like the creepy uncle...


----------



## Jayne1

Amber is stunning.  Apparently a real piece of work, but stunning.


----------



## Hobbsy

Surely his teeth aren't that gross?!


----------



## Swanky

He's gross, I don't think it has anything to do w/ her. . . she's been dirty looking for  along time now.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Gross.


----------



## candy2100

Livia1 said:


> They both look like drug addicts to me.
> Johnny should run! But I guess he'd just fall over.




I agree- Amber is gorgeous, but all the same she and Johnny look like they are clammy and need a shower.


----------



## candy2100

He looked better when he was with Vanessa.  Maybe with her he was living a life that demanded more accountability and more of an "grown-up" approach to life, and he got tired of it.  Granted this version of maturity still gave him a lot of freedom to be an artist, but it maybe was too restraining.  With Amber he has a partner in crime, so to speak, instead of someone like Vanessa who has to also be responsible for their children and demand he behave in a certain way to support that lifestyle.  Who knows.  I don't know anything about these people, really [emoji3].  I think I just wonder about it all because I also used to really think he was so amazing.  He's been knocked off the pedestal, I suppose.


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> Surely his teeth aren't that gross?!




I always try to avoid looking at close up pics of him because his teeth are so gross. Clearly they didn't do much to his teeth as Jack Sparrow.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They way they kept going on about this being the band's first tv appearance like they were some boy band phenomenon. And then appears two aging rockers and God knows what.


----------



## bagsforme

His teeth look like they are about to fall out.  Is he doing meth?  He's looking awful .


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> I always try to avoid looking at close up pics of him because his teeth are so gross. Clearly they didn't do much to his teeth as Jack Sparrow.



Well, I will never look at another one! Good lord man, go to a dentist!


----------



## Ladybug09

Livia1 said:


> *They both look like drug addicts to me*.
> Johnny should run! But I guess he'd just fall over.


Yup. She's just dressed better.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I need a photo of the teeth lol


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> Oh Lawd... middle aged men + dishevelled hair + open shirt + leather + tats + skull rings =


really
I didn't know who Joe Perry was
can't understand Alice Cooper still wearing that face paint
Find it annoying when movie stars try to be rock stars
And didn't like their music either


----------



## BPC

Alice Cooper, Joe Perry and Johnny Depp together is odd enough, but then throw in Duff Mckagen and it got even weirder for me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We all age, no getting around it. But some of us......just don't do it so well. Johnny is the latter. Hanging out with members of Aerosmith and Alice Cooper is only going to negatively affect your look. People expect those guys to go for that look. JD, not really.

He looks bloated.

Cannot believe this is the Lerner from _Platoon_, 21 Jump Street or the gorgeousness of _Chocolat_.


----------



## CeeJay

BPC said:


> Alice Cooper, Joe Perry and Johnny Depp together is odd enough, but then throw in Duff Mckagen and it got even weirder for me.



The musicians aside .. are all scions in their disciplines: 


Joe Perry - Aerosmith lead guitarist and considered one of the best in his field 
Duff McKagen - bass player for Guns 'N Roses, originally started out playing Grunge music, plays numerous instruments (equally well) and with a degree in Finance, provides financial advice to young musicians 

Matt Sorum - played drums for Guns 'N Roses & Velvet Revolver (alongside Duff & Slash), considered one of the tops in drums for Hard Rock 

Alice Cooper - no longer a young man by any means, but he was still in pretty good voice IMO 

The odd man out was Depp .. and other than 'who he is', didn't really understand his part.  That all being said, I'm not a fan of Hard Rock or head 'banger music, but as musicians themselves (noted above) they are all top-notch.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CeeJay said:


> The musicians aside .. are all scions in their disciplines:
> 
> 
> Joe Perry - Aerosmith lead guitarist and considered one of the best in his field
> Duff McKagen - bass player for Guns 'N Roses, originally started out playing Grunge music, plays numerous instruments (equally well) and with a degree in Finance, provides financial advice to young musicians
> 
> Matt Sorum - played drums for Guns 'N Roses & Velvet Revolver (alongside Duff & Slash), considered one of the tops in drums for Hard Rock
> 
> Alice Cooper - no longer a young man by any means, but he was still in pretty good voice IMO
> 
> The odd man out was Depp .. and other than 'who he is', didn't really understand his part.  That all being said, I'm not a fan of Hard Rock or head 'banger music, but as musicians themselves (noted above) they are all top-notch.



I'm a bit of a music nut, and like a bit of hard rock along with lots of other genres. Loved the Gunners and VR as well. 

These guys live that life and somehow survived it, but whatever is going on with JD (who _is _a legit hardcore music fan/has a band etc) it's not healthy for him.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's no wonder she snagged one of Hollywood's hottest hunks.

Amber Heard showed off her enviable figure as she hit the red carpet at the highly coveted Met Gala in New York City on Monday.

The 30-year-old actress made a showstopping appearance in a thigh high slit gold gown which put her endless stems on full display.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nny-Depp-skips-fashion-fun.html#ixzz47ZI5D18s


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks great, but this is so boring for the particular occasion.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She does look great, I've always maintained that Amber is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is gorgeous, but she looks rather dead eyed lately. And Johnny looks a mess. I wouldn't be surprised if they were using.


----------



## Grande Latte

She looks hot. I love the smokey, metallic eyeshadow paired with burgundy lips.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Amber files for divorce and there's no pre nup. This mid life crisis marriage is going to cost him. He'll have to do more Pirate movies.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/25/johnny-depp-amber-heard-divorce/



> Amber Heard has filed for divorce from Johnny Depp ... shockingly 3 days after Johnny's mom died.
> 
> Amber filed her divorce petition Monday, citing irreconcilable differences. The couple married in February of last year, yet Amber is asking for spousal support.
> 
> Our sources say the couple had NO prenup.
> 
> It's especially harsh because Johnny was extremely close to his mother. She says in the divorce docs that they separated on May 22 ... 2 days after Johnny's mom passed.
> 
> As if that's not enough ... Johnny's new movie, "Alice Through the Looking Glass," opens Friday.


----------



## August_Lee

*Shock split! Amber Heard files for divorce from Johnny Depp after 15  months of marriage... while actor mourns the death of his mother

*Johnny Depp and Amber Heard have split after just 15 months of marriage. 
The  actress, 30, filed divorce papers on Monday citing irreconcilable  differences and a source says the couple do not have a pre-nup,  according to TMZ.

The  site also revealed that the 52-year-old actor's beloved mother Betty  Sue Palmer passed away on May 20. Amber lodged her divorce petition two  days later. 
He  is currently in the throes of promoting his latest film Alice Through  the Looking Glass, which is released in the US later this week. 

DailyMail.com sought confirmation from the couple's spokesperson but did not receive an immediate response.

The couple  exchanged vows under a flower-adorned marquee on the beach of the  Mortdecai stars private island Little Halls Pond Cay in the Bahamas in  February last year. Just 24 guests were in attendance. 

However, it is understood they got married legally in Los Angeles first so his ailing mother was attend.

The  couple's romance has been overshadowed by run-in with Australian  authorities after Amber snuck her dogs Pistol and Boo into the country  while Depp was filming the latest installment of Pirates of the  Caribbean earlier this year. 


She was  swiftly reprimanded by authorities and two charges of illegal  importation were later dropped after she pleaded guilty to supplying  false documents. 
Johnny and Amber then made a cringe-worthy confession video which spawned countless memes and parodies. 

The  actor split from French actress Vanessa Paradis in 2012 after 14 years  together and was previously married to Lori Anne Allison for two years  until 1985. He also had a long-term relationship with Kate Moss. 
Johnny and Vanessa have two children; 16-year-old daughter Lily-Rose and 13-year-old son Jack.
src


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'd like to say I feel for him in this, but he's been a real d*ck lately, and yep this mid-life rebellion marriage was never a good idea.

On a positive note, he's now free to follow up his obsession with our MP, Barnaby Joyce.


----------



## pinky7129

Apparently she filed days after his mother died...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Personal feelings aside re: what happened during and after in Australia - none of their photo's ever gave me the impression of a couple equally in love. I always got the impression that _he_ fell head over heels for her - and it wasn't returned in the same amount.

Just IMO.


----------



## Ms Kiah

pinky7129 said:


> Apparently she filed days after his mother died...



There were rumors of them splitting right after they got married. I suspect it's been over for a long time but she didn't want the gold digger label so soon.


----------



## sdkitty

nice
well, even with no pre-nup having been married for that short a time I don't think she'll get a large percentage of his wealth
But it will be a nice payday for her anyway


----------



## Ms Kiah

Being Mrs. Johnny Depp got her headlines, a role in Justice League Part One and she'll get a nice financial settlement. Not bad for 15 months of work.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Feels like they were married longer than that for some reason


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/25/johnny-depp-amber-heard-divorce/

*Johnny Depp: Amber Heard Files for Divorce On Heels of His Mom's Death*

Amber Heard has filed for divorce from Johnny Depp ... shockingly 3 days after Johnny's mom died.

Amber filed her divorce petition Monday, citing irreconcilable differences. The couple married in February of last year, yet Amber is asking for spousal support. 

Our sources say the couple had NO prenup.

It's especially harsh because Johnny was extremely close to his mother. She says in the divorce docs that they separated on May 22 ... 2 days after Johnny's mom passed.

As if that's not enough ... Johnny's new movie, "Alice Through the Looking Glass," opens Friday.

The last time we saw them together was awkward, to say the least -- their video apology for the dog smuggling incident in Australia.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Personal feelings aside re: what happened during and after in Australia - none of their photo's ever gave me the impression of a couple equally in love. I always got the impression that _he_ fell head over heels for her - and it wasn't returned in the same amount.
> 
> Just IMO.



I agree it seemed he fell for her, hard and who knows what her motives were.


----------



## Freckles1

Men are idiots


----------



## BadAzzBish

Freckles1 said:


> Men are idiots


Ikr! No prenup Johnny!?! Seriously!!! [emoji33] [emoji21] [emoji58]


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


>




I die


----------



## Grande Latte

Men are idiots. He fell head over heels, she never reciprocated. Did he ever for one second think she's not feeling the same way? 

I repeat, men are idiots. But it really takes a cold-hearted, ruthless woman to do this to a man. 

Anyhow, he must be doubly hurt and extremely mortified. I wonder if this farce will affect both of their careers.


----------



## csre

No prenup? Gawd
I wonder how Vanessa feels about this, I mean, I know she has her own money and incomes and is doing well, but still, having this lady walk away with (what could be/will be/is) your children's  money must not be nice. 
I never read how their arrangement was, as they were together for so long


----------



## White Orchid

I don't feel bad for him.  He's made/making a mockery of our quarantine laws which is for safety of our fauna and flora so yeah, I don't care.  Men can such idiots.  His teeth alone would be a deal breaker for me :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

Well, longevity certainly wasn't one!



Jayne1 said:


> I agree it seemed he fell for her, hard and who knows what her motives were.


----------



## pixiejenna

Filing for divorce 2 days after your husband's mom passed away klassy, lol. I'm not in the least bit surprised this was a mid life crisis marriage. He clearly fell for her but she never seemed the least bit interested in him. I am surprised that he didn't have a prenup. I hope that she doesn't walk away with too much leaving less for his kids. 

I wonder how Vanessa feels about this. After being together for so long and never getting married. He marries the next girl he's with in no time. To only end up getting divorced.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pixiejenna said:


> Filing for divorce 2 days after your husband's mom passed away klassy, lol. I'm not in the least bit surprised this was a mid life crisis marriage. He clearly fell for her but she never seemed the least bit interested in him. I am surprised that he didn't have a prenup. I hope that she doesn't walk away with too much leaving less for his kids.
> 
> I wonder how Vanessa feels about this. *After being together for so long and never getting married.* He marries the next girl he's with in no time. To only end up getting divorced.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I don't think Vanessa wanted to marry him. Smart girl.


----------



## Inuit

This is awful news, any divorce is but after his breakup with his first wife for a younger woman, I just feel like he's a crummy person and I don't have much sympathy for him. He is a joke to me. Vanessa is probably tut-tuting in disapproval. The only good news rising from anything related to Johnny Depp is his daughters venture as Chanel's model for their new fragrance.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Didn't we see it all along that she's a gold digger?


----------



## Livia1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think Vanessa wanted to marry him. Smart girl.









dangerouscurves said:


> Didn't we see it all along that she's a gold digger?



That we did 
It was fairly obvious, non?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> Didn't we see it all along that she's a gold digger?



Yes, yes - finally she will be gone. F I N A L L Y!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Inuit said:


> This is awful news, any divorce is but after his breakup with his first wife for a younger woman, I just feel like he's a crummy person and I don't have much sympathy for him.



Maybe he really loved her, but I didn't get the same vibe from Amber. 



dangerouscurves said:


> Didn't we see it all along that she's a gold digger?



Yep!


----------



## labelwhore04

I doubt she'll get much from the divorce, they were married for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Why most of you think Johnny & Vanessa had a perfect relationship? By no means I'm defending Amber (God forbid), but wasn't it well known that they had an open relationship? And they stayed with each other because of their kids? 

Apparently, they were done around 2005. Something like that.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Johnny had a drinking problem when he was with Vanessa. He was able to protect his image by staying under the radar by living in France.


----------



## Charles

Now she's free to get with me!!  Haha!
Honestly, even if she does get a ton of money, Johnny is set.  Was it Chris Rock who said "Half of 30 million?  You still gonna be rich!  Half of 30 thousand?  You might need to kill her"


----------



## Ms Kiah

This is another example of why it's not always a great idea to combine threads. Relationships never seem to last.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ms Kiah said:


> This is another example of why it's not always a great idea to combine threads. Relationships never seem to last.



I was just gonna say that, lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think Vanessa wanted to marry him. Smart girl.


I don't think she wanted to marry him either. I think it falls under the category if he cheats on his GF he's going to cheat on his wife. Regardless of the terms of the relationship between them they were together a long time and they have 2 kids together. She's got to have some opinion on this.


Cinamonn_girl said:


> Why most of you think Johnny & Vanessa had a perfect relationship? By no means I'm defending Amber (God forbid), but wasn't it well known that they had an open relationship? And they stayed with each other because of their kids?
> 
> Apparently, they were done around 2005. Something like that.


Yes they did have a open relationship, he often tried to play it off as the French have a different outlook on relationships and they are more open to having people on the side. I also think that he was able to hide it better because he lived over there vs here where your papped 24/7 with out some serious effort on your part.  Also he was known as a very good tipper which helped him build a good guy image with the locals. Hey if your customer comes in with someone other than his "wife" and he tips 100% or more your not going to say anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagOuttaHell

AHAHAHAHHA.

He married without a prenup? That is just irresponsible. If that is true, I know disso queen must be scolding him right now.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Grande Latte said:


> Men are idiots. He fell head over heels, she never reciprocated. Did he ever for one second think she's not feeling the same way?
> 
> I repeat, men are idiots. But it really takes a cold-hearted, ruthless woman to do this to a man.
> 
> Anyhow, he must be doubly hurt and extremely mortified. I wonder if this farce will affect both of their careers.



Johnny's career will be fine. Amber on the other hand.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I don't feel bad for him.  He's made/making a mockery of our quarantine laws which is for safety of our fauna and flora so yeah, I don't care.  Men can such idiots.  His teeth alone would be a deal breaker for me :greengrin:



Wasn't it more her than him?  She flew the dogs in on a private plane and then flew them back out again on a private plane. 



Inuit said:


> This is awful news, any divorce is but after his breakup with his first wife for a younger woman *The only good news rising from anything related to Johnny Depp is his daughters venture as Chanel's model for their new fragrance*.



Her career was a given from birth. Lily-Rose Depp had a place waiting for her, should she decide to take it, like the Smiths, Kate Hudson, Dakota Johnson, Gwennie, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Why most of you think Johnny & Vanessa had a perfect relationship? By no means I'm defending Amber (God forbid), but wasn't it well known that they had an open relationship? And they stayed with each other because of their kids?
> 
> Apparently, they were done around 2005. Something like that.


I don't know what their relationship was like but they were together for a long time and had kids together.  Much more significant relationship than with this girl.  I hope he gets a good lawyer and doesn't just hand her a huge settlement. 
I have a feeling having so much money, he'll make her a decent offer but not give away the kingdom.  More than she deserves.  Nasty girl.  She always struck me as cold and now it seems she's proven it.


----------



## shiny_things

I'm shocked. Shocked.








Or not.


----------



## **Chanel**

I am not surprised at all.
I never liked her and thought they were an odd couple.
Gold digger and fame seeker indeed if you ask me .
Hope she doesn't get much from the divorce.


----------



## Sasha2012

Casually swinging the unmistakable cornflower blue bag of Tiffany's from her hand, Amber Heard looked poised and relaxed as she was photographed in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

Yet even as the 30-year-old treated herself to a surely beautiful piece of designer jewelry, behind closed doors her personal life was unraveling.

For while the world did not yet know, the stunning blonde had freshly filed for divorce from her husband of 15 months Johnny Depp, just days after the death of his mother, Betty Sue Palmer.

With no pre-nup to protect the $400million in assets the 52-year-old built up over a lifetime in showbusiness, he is facing an expensive court battle - with his estranged wife asking for spousal support.

Perhaps Johnny should have listened to Amber herself, who issued a barely disguised warning to her husband-to-be back in 2014.

Already romancing the A-lister, she told W magazine: 'Whenever my old friends meet someone Im involved with romantically, they immediately warn them: "She may look refined, but when shes angry, she can go trailer park really fast."'

Even before she became Mrs Johnny Depp, Amber Heard's love life was already making headlines.

The actress publicly came out at as bisexual in 2010, while attending a GLAAD event with her partner at the time, Tasya van Ree.

The two women enjoyed a passionate four-year-relationship - with their romance flourishing even as Amber charmed Johnny on the set of The Rum Diary in 2009.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...filing-divorce-Johnny-Depp.html#ixzz49mthcfHI


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's one nasty bih. She asks for spousal support when they have no child together and it's not like she didn't work during her being married with him. Or maybe she knew she just ruined her career and she's got no place anymore in Hollywood?


----------



## **Chanel**

Sasha2012 said:


> Casually swinging the unmistakable cornflower blue bag of Tiffany's from her hand, Amber Heard looked poised and relaxed as she was photographed in Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> Yet even as the 30-year-old treated herself to a surely beautiful piece of designer jewelry, behind closed doors her personal life was unraveling.
> 
> For while the world did not yet know, the stunning blonde had freshly filed for divorce from her husband of 15 months Johnny Depp, just days after the death of his mother, Betty Sue Palmer.
> 
> With no pre-nup to protect the $400million in assets the 52-year-old built up over a lifetime in showbusiness, he is facing an expensive court battle - with his estranged wife asking for spousal support.
> 
> Perhaps Johnny should have listened to Amber herself, who issued a barely disguised warning to her husband-to-be back in 2014.
> 
> Already romancing the A-lister, she told W magazine: 'Whenever my old friends meet someone Im involved with romantically, they immediately warn them: "She may look refined, but when shes angry, she can go trailer park really fast."'
> 
> Even before she became Mrs Johnny Depp, Amber Heard's love life was already making headlines.
> 
> The actress publicly came out at as bisexual in 2010, while attending a GLAAD event with her partner at the time, Tasya van Ree.
> 
> The two women enjoyed a passionate four-year-relationship - with their romance flourishing even as Amber charmed Johnny on the set of The Rum Diary in 2009.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...filing-divorce-Johnny-Depp.html#ixzz49mthcfHI



She looks much happier with Tasya van Ree than she ever looked with Johnny.
Like other members here said, he fell hard for her, but I don't believe for a second she felt the same for him.


----------



## lizmil

Her timing certainly shows no class. She may be considered a beauty on the outside, but not inside.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ladybug09

Maybe now he'll clean up and get his act together.



FreeSpirit71 said:


>



Lol







Charles said:


> Now she's free to get with me!!  Haha!
> Honestly, even if she does get a ton of money, Johnny is set.  Was it Chris Rock who said "Half of 30 million?  You still gonna be rich!  Half of 30 thousand?  You might need to kill her"


Gotta love Chris Rock.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Not surprised.


----------



## Inuit

@ Jayne1 Oh, no disputing about famous lineage being an advantage at all. It is, though I do assume you have to have some talent or looks to gain exclusive and highly reputable contracts. It's especially true if they want to maintain longevity in the industry they choose.


----------



## Chanel Belle

Am I the only one who thinks that Amber Heard's career might skyrocket after all this fiasco? 

I certainly have never heard of her until she married and divorced Johnny..lol.


----------



## Grande Latte

Well, maybe after Johnny Depp's fiasco, older incredibly wealthy men will be more careful whom they marry. Sean Penn immediately comes into my mind.....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chanel Belle said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Amber Heard's career might skyrocket after all this fiasco?
> 
> I certainly have never heard of her until she married and divorced Johnny..lol.



I think she'll be relegated to minor roles and famous mostly for being his ex, so she better hope she gets a pay out.

She's not a good enough actress to get by on her talent alone.  

Even though Johnny has deteriorated to a caricature of his former self, he still has power in Hollywood. I think we've already seen him or his team start playing their hand with the "family hated her all along" story. It's easy to forget but they did that to Vanessa as well - and Vanessa was _much _better thought of by the general public.

Unfortunately once you're successful in Hollywood, your peccadilloes and addictions, problem behaviour etc get swept under the rug or are seen as part and parcel of  your creativity - especially if you're making money for the studio's.

I think JD was on the downhill run during his relationship with Vanessa, and that she's lucky she got out. He is a sad, sad replica of the man he used to be. It's not just age, he frequently looks like he's suffering coke or booze bloat to me.


----------



## Jayne1

Inuit said:


> @ Jayne1 Oh, no disputing about famous lineage being an advantage at all. It is, though I do assume you have to have some talent or looks to gain exclusive and highly reputable contracts. It's especially true if they want to maintain longevity in the industry they choose.



Talent?  Some.  It doesn't take much to be a Kate Hudson and do her fluffy roles. Or Dakota Johnson.  They're all easily replaceable/interchangeable, but their name keeps them working.

Lily-Rose Depp is very pretty, but there are millions of pretty girls out there who can't get in the door.

Getting in the door is what is needed.  Their career is much easier once when they are in, since what they are required to do isn't very difficult.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't see her career going anywhere particular.

She is 30. 

That is old for Hollywood.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She signed her career's death certificate when she married Johnny.


----------



## BagBerry13

Jayne1 said:


> Talent?  Some.  It doesn't take much to be a Kate Hudson and do her fluffy roles. Or Dakota Johnson.  They're all easily replaceable/interchangeable, but their name keeps them working.
> 
> Lily-Rose Depp is very pretty, but there are millions of pretty girls out there who can't get in the door.
> 
> Getting in the door is what is needed.  Their career is much easier once when they are in, since what they are required to do isn't very difficult.



Thank you!!!
You don't need much talent if you have a famous last name. I know more talented actors than most of these famous offspring actors but they'll never stand a chance 'cause they can't get in the door through their famous last name. Just look at the Beckham kid. What other 17-year-old gets a photographer contract with Burberry with no look book to show off? It's all about vitamin C (onnection). It's big scale nepotism.
And to be a model it's even less required to have any kind of talent. Just walk straight or do a duck face.


----------



## qwertyword

Now she's claiming domestic violence and seeking a restraining order against him..


----------



## BagBerry13

Jeez! Really? Now she really lets her true colours shine. She's in it for the big money.
I'm sorry for him but not enough to say "Told you so". If men think they have to think with their little man then it's their own fault when a gold digger is taking everything away from them. Never thought he'd be that stupid not to have a prenup. It really IS easy to get rich in Hollywood if you're young, pretty and willing to fake it.


----------



## sdkitty

qwertyword said:


> Now she's claiming domestic violence and seeking a restraining order against him..


the battle begins
Hopefully this will end quickly.  She will get a big pay check but a small percentage of his wealth.  User.


----------



## deltalady

Y'all act like y'all know the man personally. For all we know, he could've been abusive. Who the hell knows?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know what to think.


----------



## Hobbsy

He entered a request to the judge asking for no spousal support and within hours.....hours.....she comes out with domestic violence? ! Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How did TMZ get those pics so quickly?


----------



## Olechka

There is a good chance he was abusive. You never know what's going on behind closed doors. If it's true, it doesn't matter how many days passed since his mother died


----------



## deltalady

He's been rumored to have a drinking problem for years. It wouldn't surprise me if he was a drunk and an abuser.


----------



## shiny_things

deltalady said:


> Y'all act like y'all know the man personally. For all we know, he could've been abusive. Who the hell knows?



This. Whatever you may think of Amber, you never know what goes on in private.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Welp. I take back my his career will be fine comment. He's had violent outbursts in the past but I always hoped he only directed that at inanimate objects


----------



## mrsinsyder

Wow, disappointed to see some of these remarks...


----------



## sdkitty

deltalady said:


> Y'all act like y'all know the man personally. For all we know, he could've been abusive. Who the hell knows?


You're right.  We don't know these people personally.  I'm inclined to take his side and not to like her.  But I have to admit the thought occurred to me that since the mother was living with them, it's possible she waited until the mom passed so that mom wouldn't have to be there for the stress.


----------



## scarlet555

I have known women who lie about this and it aint fun.  Some women are liars and will find pictures of anything to show the cops and you are an automatic wife beater.  I don't know what to believe anymore...


----------



## BagBerry13

scarlet555 said:


> I have known women who lie about this and it aint fun.  Some women are liars and will find pictures of anything to show the cops and you are an automatic wife beater.  I don't know what to believe anymore...



Exactly. I've seen the picture and really had to squint to see something. That could've been the imprint of a pillow after her nap. He might have been stupid not to have a prenup but I don't think he's that stupid to go to her house and hit her after the divorce announcement when the spotlight is on him anyway.
And Johnny might be leaning towards lots of alcohol consumption but he doesn't seem like someone who's moving fast IKWIM. If he hits like he talks then there was not a lot of abuse.


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagBerry13 said:


> Exactly. I've seen the picture and really had to squint to see something. That could've been the imprint of a pillow after her nap. He might have been stupid not to have a prenup but I don't think he's that stupid to go to her house and hit her after the divorce announcement when the spotlight is on him anyway.
> And Johnny might be leaning towards lots of alcohol consumption but he doesn't seem like someone who's moving fast IKWIM. If he hits like he talks then there was not a lot of abuse.



You don't see anything on this photo? Obviously I have no idea how it happened but you don't get bruised and broken capillaries from a nap.


----------



## Livia1

From TMZ



> *Cops Say No Evidence of Injuries*
> 
> 
> *Amber Heard*  had no evidence of any injuries when cops came to her home Saturday  night after getting a 911 call ... this according to LAPD law  enforcement sources. As we reported, when cops arrived Amber refused to file a police report. She now claims *Johnny*  hurled a cell phone at her face, badly bruising her eye, but our law  enforcement sources say they saw no injury at all. In fact, we're told  she never alleged any brutality ... just that they had an argument.
> 
> Our sources say she refused to offer any more information, so they left.
> 
> As we reported, sources connected with Johnny say *Amber is lying*  ... making up the domestic violence story. One of the things Johnny  points to is Instagram ... Amber was tagged in a pic showing she was  partying with friends Sunday, the day after the alleged attack.
> The LAPD says they had no reason to believe Johnny Depp struck Amber  Heard with his phone when they were called to the couple's apartment.


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> You don't see anything on this photo? Obviously I have no idea how it happened but you don't get bruised and broken capillaries from a nap.
> 
> View attachment 3366988



I don't see any broken capillaries. I see a red imprint I get when the blood starts rushing back into your face when you get up after a nap.

She claims he had hit her with an iPhone multiple times. If that's what she looks like afterwards she's made of steel. Also she declined to report it as the police showed up and Johnny wasn't on the scene. All very convenient if you want to get your soon-to-be ex-husband to pay.

ETA: Just saw the judge gave her the restraining order.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

goodness


----------



## mrsinsyder

And people wonder why women don't come forward when they're abused.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

He didn't attack her after the divorce announcement he hit her before then she filed. And bruises don't always appear right away. Even if she didn't have any marks on her that doesn't mean he didnt touch her or pull her hair. Does her face need to look like Rihanna's? Not wanting to press charges or sending the cops away isn't uncommon in abusive relationships. Jesus


----------



## mrsinsyder

Leaving the courthouse.


----------



## sabrunka

Eh.. Eh... Mmm... Don't know what to say.  What a weird situation.


----------



## Emma150

mrsinsyder said:


> And people wonder why women don't come forward when they're abused.



But then again not every abuse story is true.


----------



## Sasha2012

Amber Heard has been granted a temporary restraining order after accusing her estranged husband Johnny Depp of domestic abuse in a court filing. 

Heard and her lawyer Samantha Spector appeared at the Superior Court of California County of Los Angeles on Friday where the 30-year-old actress filed for a domestic violence restraining order.

Heard brought with her photos of her alleged injuries, including one that appears to show her with a large bruise around her eye. 

That photo was reportedly taken on Saturday after Heard alleges that Depp hit her in the face with his iPhone and then fled when police arrived on the scene according to TMZ. 

Heard was ultimately granted a temporary order by the judge, who ruled that Depp must remain at least 100 yards away from Heard until their next hearing, which is scheduled for late June. 

She was also granted the right to live in the family home, but failed in her bid for sole custody of one of the couple's dogs. 

The judge ruled against Heard however in her attempt to collect spousal support from Depp and have him cover her attorney fees.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...large-bruise-face-evidence.html#ixzz49tCgDGxe


----------



## mrsinsyder

Emma150 said:


> But then again not every abuse story is true.


Trust me, I know, I work in law enforcement.

It's just silly to assume right off the bat that she's lying. A lot of people thought Rihanna was lying as well. 

She might be lying, she might not be; either way, she certainly has some injuries to her face, and if she's the one who put them there, that's pretty intense.


----------



## deltalady

mrsinsyder said:


> And people wonder why women don't come forward when they're abused.



This! I don't know why people in this thread have vilified her. Granted I'm not a fan of either party but I just don't understand why people are so quick to side with him.


----------



## pinky7129

she looks so detached... and the photos of her crying? man


----------



## buzzytoes

To me, her injuries look like two different places. In the first pic, the really red part is directly under her eye and the cheekbone isn't as red. Then at the courthouse, the most emphatice part is down on the lower part of her cheekbone. If he really hit her then I'm glad for the restraining order. I can't really bring myself to feel sorry for either of them.


----------



## labelwhore04

Depp is known for being an alcoholic and having anger problems, it's not hard to believe that he could be physically abusive.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow!!!! What a mess!!!!

I have a theory that maybe Johnny went on a bender after his mother died and they had an argument resulting in this.

I don't like Amber but if this is true...domestic violence is never ok.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I know someone who has an anger problem but would never hit anyone. Maybe she was in an abusive relationship but we all agree that she was in for the money. This is a classic gold digger story. Aaaaand I've never heard of Johnny hitting Wynona, Kate, or Vanessa.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I know someone who has an anger problem but would never hit anyone. Maybe she was in an abusive relationship but we all agree that she was in for the money. This is a classic gold digger story. Aaaaand I've never heard of Johnny hitting Wynona, Kate, or Vanessa.



Blind Gossip is hinting he used to beat Kate, she just never spoke up about it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Speaking of manipulating the PR machine...


----------



## Jayne1

I'm not disputing any of her claims. I just want to know where she found that dress, or if her lawyer bought it for her court appearance and told her not a stitch of makeup, either.


----------



## Dolce

mrsinsyder said:


> And people wonder why women don't come forward when they're abused.




Yep. Bruises take hours and sometimes days to form so it makes sense that the cops didn't see the bruises right after she was hit. 

It's so sad to see how this is unfolding. If she didn't report the abuse she's a gold digger and when she does come out with her truth she's perceived as a lying gold digger. 

It's so difficult for a "regular" woman to come forward. I can't imagine how much worse it is for someone married to a man in such a prominent position with fans ready and willing to defend him and slander her without knowing the full story.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not disputing any of her claims. I just want to know where she found that dress, or if her lawyer bought it for her court appearance and told her not a stitch of makeup, either.


really
very prim


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is so seedy.

I expect my opinion on this to change and flip flop several times.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Dolce said:


> Yep. Bruises take hours and sometimes days to form so it makes sense that the cops didn't see the bruises right after she was hit.
> 
> It's so sad to see how this is unfolding. If she didn't report the abuse she's a gold digger and when she does come out with her truth she's perceived as a lying gold digger.
> 
> It's so difficult for a "regular" woman to come forward. I can't imagine how much worse it is for someone married to a man in such a prominent position with fans ready and willing to defend him and slander her without knowing the full story.



EXACTLY! This was me after running into a door (seriously) - link in case you're squeamish.

I never bruised.

No one can ever say what an injury will or won't look like - everyone is different.


----------



## Emma150

mrsinsyder said:


> Trust me, I know, I work in law enforcement.
> 
> It's just silly to assume right off the bat that she's lying. A lot of people thought Rihanna was lying as well.
> 
> She might be lying, she might not be; either way, she certainly has some injuries to her face, and if she's the one who put them there, that's pretty intense.



Thats why i prefer to wait for more facts before  branding someone woman´s beater.


----------



## Hobbsy

freespirit71 said:


> this is so seedy.
> 
> I expect my opinion on this to change and flip flop several times.


+1


----------



## scarlet555

I don't remember Rihanna victimizing herself or going without makeup to dramatize her domestic violence experience which in my opinion makes it more believable.

It's weird to see Amber without makeup, she usually wears a ton of makeup.  She looks better without all that makeup


----------



## BagBerry13

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not disputing any of her claims. I just want to know where she found that dress, or if her lawyer bought it for her court appearance and told her not a stitch of makeup, either.



This might be the role of her lifetime. She's really emphasising the fact that she's "suffering".
If she really was partying a day after it happened it can't have been so bad.



mrsinsyder said:


> Speaking of manipulating the PR machine...



Dude got one of the best publicists in Hollywood. Do you think he's gonna sit around and let her take everything away?


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagBerry13 said:


> If she really was partying a day after it happened it can't have been so bad.



I can't. Just never mind.


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> The internalized misogyny is so real.



Or the sexism. Because men are always bad and women are the victims.


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagBerry13 said:


> Or the sexism. Because men are always bad and women are the victims.



I never said she was the victim nor did I say he was 'bad,' nor does it really make any difference.

Someone saying that "it couldn't have been that bad" because she was doing... whatever the next day is so ridiculous. That's why we don't just judge people based on their reactions to things... 

Kids who don't disclose sexual abuse, is it 'not that bad' because they didn't tell? Women who move on with their lives after not reporting rape - well, that must be 'not that bad' also. I'm glad we have someone to let us know when something crosses the threshold into an appropriate level of trauma.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bag....Johnny has a history of anger management issues and drug problems. He was on the front pages many times for trashing hotel rooms after arguments with Kate Moss.

I'm not on a side here and they both clearly have issues, but I'm not willing to out and out discount that this may be true.

Here's the thing: you can be a gold digger AND a victim of domestic violence. It's not mutually exclusive.

She wasn't "partying" either - she was at a birthday party where she had her photo taken and she may have been covering her bruises.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bag....*Johnny has a history of anger management issues and drug problems. He was on the front pages many times for trashing hotel rooms after arguments with Kate Moss.*
> 
> I'm not on a side here and they both clearly have issues, but I'm not willing to out and out discount that this may be true.
> 
> Here's the thing: you can be a gold digger AND a victim of domestic violence. Seperate issues.
> 
> She wasn't "partying" either - she was at a birthday party where she had her photo taken and she may have been covering her bruises.



I know that but does that make him automatically a wife beater? She's smart enough to know his past and use it against him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I know that but does that make him automatically a wife beater? She's smart enough to know his past and use it against him.



I'm not saying that at all. I'm saying he has history. I'm not automatically jumping to either side.

The truth will out.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those court pics. Interesting.


----------



## BagBerry13

Btw, this is the same woman talking all tough about turning white trailer park trash and owning guns. Instead of staying on the phone with her friend she should have gotten her gun out.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Yes a gun would of made things so much better in a hostile relationship. Please stop.

 If there was no abuse and if she were really as big of a gold digger as people claim why not just stay married and have your side pieces. People are claiming his and Vanessa's relationship was open so why not do the same here. She would still have access to that bank account and not have to fight for half of what he made in the 1+ of their marriage. She could of stayed married to him longer and collect even more money. Faking all of this would seem too risky if she were lying.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/johnny-depp-amber-heard-divorce-statement-a7051261.html

*Johnny Depp releases statement after Amber Heard files for divorce after a year of marriage*

Johnny Depp has responded to Amber Heard's decision to file for divorce after 15 months of marriage, citing irreconcilable differences.

The Pirates of the Caribbean actor, 52, released a statement amid reports he did not have a prenup agreement in place and Heard, 30, was seeking spousal support. 

The statement from his spokesperson highlighted how short their marriage was and the loss of his mother, Betty Sue Palmer, who died just days before news of their divorce. She was 81. 

The statement said: Given the brevity of this marriage and the most recent and tragic loss of his mother, Johnny will not respond to any of the salacious false stories, gossip, misinformation and lies about his personal life. Hopefully, the dissolution of this short marriage will be resolved quickly.

Their split comes just weeks after the pair appeared in a much-mocked video made for the Australian Government after Heard was fined $1,000 for bringing their dogs Pistol and Boo into the country illegally. The incident, threat to euthanise the dogs if they did not get them out of the country and protracted feud that followed was dubbed the war on terrier by the media.

Depp and Heard do not have children together. Depp has a daughter, Lily-Rose and son, Jack from his previous relationship with Vanessa Paradis.


----------



## BagBerry13

All I'm saying is that I'm not buying what she's selling. Something doesn't add up. And no prenup let's some people do nasty things. Why take money from a man who allegedly abused you more than once? I'd take my pride and be gone instead of asking for spousal support.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> All I'm saying is that I'm not buying what she's selling. Something doesn't add up. And no prenup let's some people do nasty things. Why take money from a man who allegedly abused you more than once? I'd take my pride and be gone instead of asking for spousal support.



So he can allegedly do something that's against the law, but she can't claim what she's legally allowed to under the law?

He's a damn fool for not getting a pre-nup but whether or not the allegations are true, she's legally allowed to go for his money.

And some women will go the opposite direction: as in "F*ck you MF'r, I am going to take every damn penny" - because in a town where Woody Allen and others have their pecadilloes greenlit, getting his money might be the only way he'll be made to pay.

Again - I'm playing devil's advocate here.


----------



## labelwhore04

I wouldn't be surprised if she's lying(some women are crazy like that), but i also wouldn't be surprised if he is abusive. Either story is believable. I wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## pinky7129

this turned ugly fast


----------



## Glitterandstuds

There's something not adding up here & I just get the feeling that she is lying. I could be wrong but as of right now, not buying it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagBerry13 said:


> Btw, this is the same woman talking all tough about turning white trailer park trash and owning guns. *Instead of staying on the phone with her friend she should have gotten her gun out*.



Yeah because guns make everything better right? Give me a break.


----------



## Kendalia

I'm hesitate to say this but he allegedly threw a phone at her.  That to me is not beating your wife.  I think that would definitely be abusive but does not mean he is a wife beater.
Personally I thought being married to him would be cruel and unusual punishment because of the stories of his drinking, drugging and his in general strangeness.
I do feel the money is an issue for both of them and maybe some type revenge.  These are rich people who have the means to have other folks help them work this out without sharing it with the world.
Sad truth is there are many folks that are in abusive relationships that do not have the means to escape the situation as it appears Amber does.  That's just my opinion.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mrsinsyder said:


> Speaking of manipulating the PR machine...


What are they doing in this pic?


----------



## alansgail

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah because guns make everything better right? Give me a break.


If he in fact did throw something at her and hit her in the head I don't think pulling a gun out and shooting him is the appropriate thing to do. And I DO believe in gun ownership, but clearly some people should not own them.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Oy, the theatrics of her court appearance disgust me.  Regardless of the truth, I find it hard to respect someone so clearly putting on a show.


----------



## scarlet555

mundodabolsa said:


> Oy, the theatrics of her court appearance disgust me.  Regardless of the truth, I find it hard to respect someone so clearly putting on a show.



It puts me off.  Even in the light of truth, she seems to love the attention way too much.  Women that behave like this, if it is a show, destroy and ridicule the legal platform created to protect victims of violence.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Chloe_chick999 said:


> What are they doing in this pic?


He's helping her with her hearing aid (supposedly).


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mrsinsyder said:


> He's helping her with her hearing aid (supposedly).


Oh ok, with Alice Cooper on the other side, lol


----------



## Blue Irina

I can believe the abuse. However, the prim black dress is very, very, very calculated. Her facial expression... Sorry, but I laughed. Both parties are trash. No sympathy for anyone.


----------



## csre

To me she is a shameless gold digger 
Her court outfit and attitude are a total show, which makes me not believe her. She looks so fake. It reminded me to Casey Anthony. Don't know it he did throw a phone at her or not, but she acted too theatrical on this apperience IMO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is really disturbing







http://www.celebitchy.com/487855/am...as_chilling_details_of_depps_alleged_attacks/

*************

On a personal note; I don't even like Amber. Being a golddigger or a stone cold b*tch doesn't mean JD didn't do this to her though.

And I think JD, while being a great actor has a myriad of issues re: drugs and booze.

This is an unholy mess from two people who seemingly couldn't stand each other soon after they married.


----------



## shiny_things

He shouldn't be getting the leniancy he is in here. He may have hit her he may not, her character is irrelevant. It will be for the court to decide and not gossip.

It never ceases to amaze me what people can be capable of, so I rarely pass judgement.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

shiny_things said:


> He shouldn't be getting the leniancy he is in here. He may have hit her he may not, her character is irrelevant. It will be for the court to decide and not gossip.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me what people can be capable of, so I rarely pass judgement.



This. Also up until the accusations surfaced, people thought Bill Cosby would never do the things he's accused of either - and in that case the victims were not believed and all sorts of things said about them too.

The truth will out as I said before. The courts and police will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is really disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/487855/am...as_chilling_details_of_depps_alleged_attacks/
> 
> *************
> 
> On a personal note; I don't even like Amber. Being a golddigger or a stone cold b*tch doesn't mean JD didn't do this to her though.
> 
> And I think JD, while being a great actor has a myriad of issues re: drugs and booze.
> 
> This is an unholy mess from two people who seemingly couldn't stand each other soon after they married.



Poor Amber.  If it indeed happen, I'm really sad for her, and I have lost all admiration for him. I'm glad she got a restraining order against him.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> I can't. Just never mind.





mrsinsyder said:


> I never said she was the victim nor did I say he was 'bad,' nor does it really make any difference.
> 
> Someone saying that "it couldn't have been that bad" because she was doing... whatever the next day is so ridiculous. That's why we don't just judge people based on their reactions to things...
> 
> Kids who don't disclose sexual abuse, is it 'not that bad' because they didn't tell? Women who move on with their lives after not reporting rape - well, that must be 'not that bad' also. I'm glad we have someone to let us know when something crosses the threshold into an appropriate level of trauma.



Agree with both of your posts, mrsinsyder. And people wonder why many women don't come forward with domestic violence. Amber showed courage when she took on one of the most powerful men in Hollywood, knowing the repercussions of what would happen, ie a witch hunt, pretty much.


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This. Also up until the accusations surfaced, people thought Bill Cosby would never do the things he's accused of either - and in that case the victims were not believed and all sorts of things said about them too.
> 
> 
> 
> The truth will out as I said before. The courts and police will get to the bottom of it.




I thought of Bill Cosby immediately while reading the arguments here. When those accusations came out he had many defenders in his thread. They could not fathom how a celebrity could be so different in his private life from the image he projected of himself in public. Only after dozens of women have come forward describing Cosby's modus operandi in detail have most supporters stopped proclaiming his innocence. He is the perfect example about how a powerful celebrity can control what you think of him. Only when Cosby became old and relatively insignificant in the industry did he become vulnerable. Before that he was untouchable and he did as he pleased.

I hope everyone keeps that in mind when talking about Johnny Depp. Amber could well be a gold digger but there's nobody in this thread who knows what Johnny is capable of.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Why do people always assume alcoholic and drug users run around hitting people in the house? I dated a drug user and all he did just lied down either in bed, in the floor or in the bathtub. I don't think Johnny is the wife-beater type. There would've been news about it if he was. Russel Crowe anyone? 
Someone said if she was just gold digging, she would've just stayed with him and have some side pieces. Well, Johnny is not that old, I doubt he'd die anytime soon of a natural cause. Beside, why get the milk of you can get the cow for free. We all agree that Johnny is too old for Amber and we all know that Johnny loved her but not the other way around. Amber doesn't look like a timid, weak hausfrau woman, if anything she looks like a man-eater. That's why HER story is hard for me to believe. I'm not a fan of Johnny anyway. I never find him handsome. Not even in 21 Jump Street.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think the comparison of Johnny and Bill is a little bit of a stretch. Bill could hide and was safe all along because he was the American dad. Johnny has always been an odd ball.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I think the comparison of Johnny and Bill is a little bit of a stretch. Bill could hide and was safe all along because he was the American dad. Johnny has always been an odd ball.



I think his drinking etc has long been gotten away with as an extension of his quirkiness and creativity, and a by-product of him playing Capt Jack Sparrow.

I'm not comparing Bill to Johnny per se, but rather the immediate knee-jerk reaction to their accusers. One of Bill's accusers is someone I can't stand ie; Janice Dickinson. That doesn't invalidate her experience at the hands of Cosby.

I'm not going to write Amber off simply because I don't like her - which I don't.


----------



## bag-mania

^^He's definitely odd. Always has been. But even though he's past his prime he still projects an image of himself that some people find very appealing. He doesn't have to have a squeaky clean image to conceal facets of his personality.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think his drinking etc has long been gotten away with as an extension of his quirkiness and creativity, and a by-product of him playing Capt Jack Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not comparing Bill to Johnny per se, but rather the immediate knee-jerk reaction to their accusers. One of Bill's accusers is someone I can't stand ie; Janice Dickinson. That doesn't invalidate her experience at the hands of Cosby.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to write Amber off simply because I don't like her - which I don't.




I do understand that your comparison is on how we reacted to the news. The thing is Bill has always been a private person, always well-mannered, so it was hard for the public to accept the fact. With Johnny, well, you always hear and read his antics, so, we wouldn't miss the news if he's ever been a wife abuser.

That, and add to the fact that Amber went to the court wearing all black, no make-up and looking very prim, reminds me of how Kelly Rutherford went to the custody battle court in all-white.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-mania said:


> ^^He's definitely odd. Always has been. But even though he's past his prime he still projects an image of himself that some people find very appealing. He doesn't have to have a squeaky clean image to conceal facets of his personality.



Sure, and I loved that too until a few years ago when he seemed to be starting to lose his grip. At the end of his relationship with Vanessa is when he started to seem "off" to me.

Up until then he seemed like one of those guests who would be fabulous at a dinner party; a bit of a bohemian wino (no pun intended) who would regale the table with heavily embellished wonderful stories, get everyone singing then tell you behind the scenes tales of working with Jim Jarmusch.

^That's the romanticised version, the public image.

I think IRL it's far more stark when he's not "on"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I do understand that your comparison is on how we reacted to the news. The thing is Bill has always been a private person, always well-mannered, so it was hard for the public to accept the fact. With Johnny, well, you always hear and read his antics, so, we wouldn't miss the news if he's ever been a wife abuser.



It depends on the relationship. Maybe those women (if it's true) just didn't want to speak of it. Especially if it may affect their career.

Note: Please bear in mind JD may be innocent and I know that. It's just very concerning to me that people are leaping to immediately call Amber a liar. She may very well not be.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It depends on the relationship. Maybe those women (if it's true) just didn't want to speak of it. Especially if it may affect their career.




Might be true but let's not forget the women he's been with are women with strong characters.

For the note: understood [emoji4]. We're discussing trying to dissect the situation [emoji6].


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sure, and I loved that too until a few years ago when he seemed to be starting to lose his grip. At the end of his relationship with Vanessa is when he started to seem "off" to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Up until then he seemed like one of those guests who would be fabulous at a dinner party; a bit of a bohemian wino (no pun intended) who would regale the table with heavily embellished wonderful stories, get everyone singing then tell you behind the scenes tales of working with Jim Jarmusch.
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's the romanticised version, the public image.
> 
> 
> 
> I think IRL it's far more stark when he's not "on"




Yes, that public image of him as the "charming eccentric". Everyone loves the facade but they don't think about whether somebody could maintain that personality constantly. I imagine living with him would be quite a different experience.


----------



## Livia1

dangerouscurves said:


> Why do people always assume alcoholic and drug users run around hitting people in the house? I dated a drug user and all he did just lied down either in bed, in the floor or in the bathtub. I don't think Johnny is the wife-beater type. There would've been news about it if he was. Russel Crowe anyone?
> Someone said if she was just gold digging, she would've just stayed with him and have some side pieces. Well, Johnny is not that old, I doubt he'd die anytime soon of a natural cause. Beside, why get the milk of you can get the cow for free. We all agree that Johnny is too old for Amber and we all know that Johnny loved her but not the other way around. Amber doesn't look like a timid, weak hausfrau woman, if anything she looks like a man-eater. That's why HER story is hard for me to believe. I'm not a fan of Johnny anyway. I never find him handsome. *Not even in 21 Jump Street.*



 




dangerouscurves said:


> I do understand that your comparison is on how we reacted to the news. The thing is Bill has always been a private person, always well-mannered, so it was hard for the public to accept the fact. With Johnny, well, you always hear and read his antics, so, we wouldn't miss the news if he's ever been a wife abuser.
> 
> *That, and add to the fact that Amber went to the court wearing all black, no make-up and looking very prim, reminds me of how Kelly Rutherford went to the custody battle court in all-white*.



Thank you! The things Kelly R. has accused her ex of doing, jezzz. Or Halle Berry crying wolf every time her relationships go wrong.
This just to say that some women unfortunately do lie about these things.


----------



## BagBerry13

I just find the timing very odd. Why not file for the restraining order straight away on Monday when she filed for divorce if she's so scared for her life? Why wait until he's out of the country? And the restraining order for the dog? A bit dramatic, don't you think?

I think his alcohol and drug abuse was always more about self harm than anything else. He might have anger management issues and allegedly had problems with Kate Moss. But he dated Vanessa Paradis for 12 long years and suddenly his anger management issues were gone during that time? If he had such an abusive personality Vanessa wouldn't have put up with him for so long. She had kicked his arse. They probably would still date and his midlife crisis could've been dealt with less awkwardly if Amber wouldn't have used her chance on The Rum Diary.

And btw, I had no problem believing Bill Cosby did it. I didn't grow up in the US so I didn't buy into the whole Huxtable ish. But here something seems off. Some women just like to play the victim card like *Livia1* said above with Kelly Rutherford and Halle Berry.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is from a poster on Celebitchy (GingerNYC):it puts the timeline on better perspective.

*******************


Correct me if Im wrong, but it seems like this is the timeline of events:
1- JDs mom dies
2- JD &and AH have altercation. AH takes pictures.
3- (last Friday) Amber files papers to request a hearing on the temp restraining order. Included in those papers are these allegations as well as pictures. At this point these papers are not yet public record.
4- (last weekend) JD offers AH settlement money so as to end any court proceedings.
5- (Monday) AH files for divorce, requesting spousal support.
6- JD files response. Requests that no support be granted.
7- (today) hearing on TRO. judge reviews AHs papers, finds in favor of AH, and grants TREO. after hearing all papers become part of the public record.

So what that seems to mean is that he offered her money last weekend if she would stop the hearing process and/or not file divorce papers. And she obviously said no. Now what kind of gold digger is that? She didnt even give Disney time to figure out how much they would kick in! She would know that she needed more than 2 days to get her best offer out of them.
It seems far more likely to me that he hit her, she didnt feel safe and requested the TRO, JD found out about the hearing and tried to buy her off, she turned down his offer of money and instead spent the weekend with her atty getting papers ready, then she filed for divorce on Monday. THAT scenario makes the most sense to me.
As to the request for spousal support, two things are important: first, that the atty included the sp spt request as part of the 1st filing because you must request it in those papers or you are barred from ever requesting it. So the atty throws in everything and the kitchen sink so as to avoid being precluded at a later time. That way it doesnt matter what his strategy is or what happens down the road because youve addressed it. Also, its good for negotiating purposes. You are giving yourself something to throw out and act like by doing so you are compromising. Second, she may well be anticipating his statements and the resulting backlash and wants to be sure that she gets some money even if she completely loses her career as a result. Either is fair and both are smart moves. Neither is just because she is a gold digger.

******************

A longtime poster on CB who is in family law agreed with this assessment.


----------



## ByeKitty

People keep going on about her being a gold digger and all, which I'm sure she is, but why not mention that this is actually a very risky move for her? It could hurt her career loads, because in Hollywood it seems like people prefer sticking up for the men, especially if they're generally loved - which Johnny is. I can already see some people in this thread argue in that direction: like what exactly about her dress comes across as ingenuine?!


----------



## Singra

I don't feel sympathy for either party to be honest. I 100% believe Depp is capable of this, Depp's been going full on Brando for a while now, the indulged, bloated, mumbling, drunken celebrity who's never grown up is now just sad. On the other hand there's something a bit off about Amber Heard, I'd like more info on what's up... although I highly doubt you'll ever get any real insight into Depp, as someone already pointed out he's got one of the most powerful PR people in HWood working for him and I can't recall an interview with him (or performance) that ever reached beyond his quirky shtick.  

I've generally had no feeling towards Heard whatsoever and know little about her but the way the news is unfolding gives me pause, I'd like more information first... which is not to say I don't believe that something went down or that a phone wasn't thrown it's just that the story as relayed by Amber is the type of story that can be true and also be true from alternate conflicting perspectives.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^agree Singra. We're going to be inundated with media from both sides. And the truth will be somewhere in the middle of that.

I'm not discounting either side.


----------



## Livia1

ByeKitty said:


> People keep going on about her being a gold digger and all, which I'm sure she is, but why not mention that this is actually a very risky move for her? It could hurt her career loads, because in Hollywood it seems like people prefer sticking up for the men, especially if they're generally loved - which Johnny is. I can already see some people in this thread argue in that direction: like what exactly about her dress comes across as ingenuine?!



Risky? Perhaps but she is absolutely destroying Johnny's career right now which, if all this is true, I have no problem with. If it's not true, yeah ... I have no words.


----------



## BagBerry13

Risking her career? What career? I can't remember her having a career. The last time I saw her was in The Danish Girl and that part could've easily been cut out and no one would've missed it. She milked that film for PR beyond her screen time.
I'm not saying Johnny couldn't have done it but for now I'm not siding 100% with her because there seems something off.


----------



## Livia1

bagberry13 said:


> risking her career?* What career?* I can't remember her having a career. The last time i saw her was in the danish girl and that part could've easily been cut out and no one would've missed it. She milked that film for pr beyond her screen time.
> I'm not saying johnny couldn't have done it but for now i'm not siding 100% with her because there seems something off.



+1 too all of this.

 She has no career other than being with Johnny Depp.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree about her acting - she's bland. Gorgeous but bland.


----------



## Singra

^ I also agree she's not a great actress but I think she has enough of a career... maybe not a great career or an even good one but she has enough of a profile separate from Depp to survive. 

This is 100% reckless speculation but I think this is more personal than being a gold digger, I think she's likely equally volatile as Depp. I think Depp is at a vulnerable age and time with his children growing up, his career evaporating, his looks fading, his mother's passing. Being with a very beautiful much younger woman may have been some epic fuel to an already dysfunctional fire.


----------



## ByeKitty

See I don't know the girl but apparently she's an actress in Hollywood. If that's the case then yes, this could ruin any type of career she had.


----------



## Singra

^ You think even with social media? I feel like the rules have changed a little in the last couple years. She's also not an unknown quantity in her own right, she's not a great actress but she's good enough (or pretty enough) to stand on her own (imo)


My personal feeling is that something went down (the severity of which is debatable) and a volatile relationship that probably should never have existed become a cluster**k. It is weird that Depp married her after all the other women he had been engaged to over the years... what was it about her that was so special? Perhaps it was simply a mid life crisis move. 

I am surprised to learn just how shambolic their marriage seems to have been. I admit I did believe in some of the facade.


----------



## ByeKitty

I feel that often all that social media does is magnify prevailing points of view... People read other peoples' arguments and feel like that brings them closer to the 'truth'. I just can't pick sides at this stage.


----------



## Aminamina

If I'm not mistaken she was reluctant about marry&#299;ng him from the  beginning... they said she turned his proposal down before accepting it...if it's true I wonder why...was it just a play on her part or there was something else back there...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

According to this article with new details of her legal applications, Amber tried to settle out of court and did not want it to get to the media. She's also named witnesses on both sides including Johnny's bodyguard.

Make of it what you will.

http://www.celebitchy.com/487871/am...this_out_of_court_she_has_multiple_witnesses/

There's also a very disturbing account of his security team walking in on him abusing her and doing nothing.

I highly recommend reading this. Its a good article.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is from a poster on Celebitchy (GingerNYC):it puts the timeline on better perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> *******************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if Im wrong, but it seems like this is the timeline of events:
> 
> 1- JDs mom dies
> 
> 2- JD &and AH have altercation. AH takes pictures.
> 
> 3- (last Friday) Amber files papers to request a hearing on the temp restraining order. Included in those papers are these allegations as well as pictures. At this point these papers are not yet public record.
> 
> 4- (last weekend) JD offers AH settlement money so as to end any court proceedings.
> 
> 5- (Monday) AH files for divorce, requesting spousal support.
> 
> 6- JD files response. Requests that no support be granted.
> 
> 7- (today) hearing on TRO. judge reviews AHs papers, finds in favor of AH, and grants TREO. after hearing all papers become part of the public record.
> 
> 
> 
> So what that seems to mean is that he offered her money last weekend if she would stop the hearing process and/or not file divorce papers. And she obviously said no. Now what kind of gold digger is that? She didnt even give Disney time to figure out how much they would kick in! She would know that she needed more than 2 days to get her best offer out of them.
> 
> It seems far more likely to me that he hit her, she didnt feel safe and requested the TRO, JD found out about the hearing and tried to buy her off, she turned down his offer of money and instead spent the weekend with her atty getting papers ready, then she filed for divorce on Monday. THAT scenario makes the most sense to me.
> 
> As to the request for spousal support, two things are important: first, that the atty included the sp spt request as part of the 1st filing because you must request it in those papers or you are barred from ever requesting it. So the atty throws in everything and the kitchen sink so as to avoid being precluded at a later time. That way it doesnt matter what his strategy is or what happens down the road because youve addressed it. Also, its good for negotiating purposes. You are giving yourself something to throw out and act like by doing so you are compromising. Second, she may well be anticipating his statements and the resulting backlash and wants to be sure that she gets some money even if she completely loses her career as a result. Either is fair and both are smart moves. Neither is just because she is a gold digger.
> 
> 
> 
> ******************
> 
> 
> 
> A longtime poster on CB who is in family law agreed with this assessment.




If it's true then it's really put things in a different perspective.

Let's see how the story unfolds.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> If it's true then it's really put things in a different perspective.
> 
> Let's see how the story unfolds.



You should read the last article I posted. A real eye-opener.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You should read the last article I posted. A real eye-opener.




I read it. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I read it. Thank you for posting it.



No worries. I'm interested now to hear Johnny's side of it.

Also...the photo's of her jewellery shopping? They are from April, not after she filed for divorce.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/amber-heard-didnt-go-shopping-at-tiffanys-after-johnny-depp-split-w208052


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, I admit domestic violence is the one kind of violence I have a hard time understanding simply because I've got the kind of personality where if my partner would just attempt to abuse me he'd be without his balls. I have a hard time understanding why people do not walk away from those relationships. Clearly, you can't claim that person is still loving you when they do these kind of things. Given that she's claiming there were two further incidents in the last 6 months. That didn't keep her from dragging him on every red carpet during awards season to promote The Danish Girl. If she feared for her life wouldn't a premiere without the abusive husband be a relief every now and then? Most of the time he didn't look like he wanted to be there.

Something must've happened. I'm just not sure about the degree it's presented in the media.


----------



## Singra

I read a fairly in depth article on bodyguards in Hollywood a couple weeks back, in it there was a small snippet about Depp's bodyguards. They said he spends "a lot" on security and that he was often in LA when people thought he was in France. They said he likes people to think he's not like other HWood celebrities and that he pays people a fortune to do things for him so that he's not seen in LA. I had read something similar thing in another article so perhaps they just cribbed it from there. 

The other stories of multiple alleged abuse are more disturbing and disappointing than the cell phone story. I can see someone losing it and throwing something at someone but if it was on a more regular basis the guy needs help.

Actually he needs to get help anyway... the signs of trouble have been around for a while, the public drunkenness, the disheveled appearances, the excessive use of hair products... but I agree with Bagberry it's always seemed more like self harm and not something directed outwardly at people. He's never been disrespectful of women in public, there haven't been stories of abuse (apart from the trashing of hotel rooms) and his choice of roles don't reveal any aggression in the way that Sean Penn's or Mel Gibson's do. The choice of film roles is kind of a silly thing to mention but I do believe that the roles an actor chooses (and JD is powerful enough to choose some of his own roles) can reveal an underlying pathology or thinking. 






FreeSpirit71 said:


> No worries. *I'm interested now to hear Johnny's side of it.*


Even when he releases a statement I'm not sure it'll mean much. He has some pretty hefty PR, a small fortune at stake and likely a team that has an interest in not seeing that fortune get smaller. This is probably going to get uglier.

Strange that he didn't just cave and pay her spousal support, when you have upwards of $300 million what's $50 000 a month.


----------



## BagBerry13

Anyone who's interested in working in PR should follow this story the next few weeks. You'll gonna see some great and powerful publicity work from his publicist. She knows what she's doing and this is gonna get ugly.


----------



## Wildflower22

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I admit domestic violence is the one kind of violence I have a hard time understanding simply because I've got the kind of personality where if my partner would just attempt to abuse me he'd be without his balls. I have a hard time understanding why people do not walk away from those relationships. Clearly, you can't claim that person is still loving you when they do these kind of things. Given that she's claiming there were two further incidents in the last 6 months. That didn't keep her from dragging him on every red carpet during awards season to promote The Danish Girl. If she feared for her life wouldn't a premiere without the abusive husband be a relief every now and then? Most of the time he didn't look like he wanted to be there.
> 
> Something must've happened. I'm just not sure about the degree it's presented in the media.




It may sound crazy, but abuse victims are so often manipulated that they put on a happy face in public. My mom is one of the most strong, independent women I know. Truly, she has two masters degrees, two bachelors, she's lived all over the world, didn't get married till after 30 etc. My step dad ended up abusing her for 20 years and no one knew. It wasn't physical but emotional. He has a personality disorder so the abuse and manipulation were very, very bad. And she stayed with him. I never would have put up with it, but she did. So you just never know. A manipulative man or woman can be very, very persuasive.


----------



## Livia1

Singra said:


> Strange that he didn't just cave and pay her spousal support, when you have upwards of $300 million what's $50 000 a month.





Maybe because the abuse story isn't true, so he had no way of knowing this is how it would unfold.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wildflower22 said:


> It may sound crazy, but abuse victims are so often manipulated that they put on a happy face in public. My mom is one of the most strong, independent women I know. Truly, she has two masters degrees, two bachelors, she's lived all over the world, didn't get married till after 30 etc. My step dad ended up abusing her for 20 years and no one knew. It wasn't physical but emotional. He has a personality disorder so the abuse and manipulation were very, very bad. And she stayed with him. I never would have put up with it, but she did. So you just never know. A manipulative man or woman can be very, very persuasive.




My respect for your mom. There's no way I'm gonna put your father is a positive light, but could it be that your mom loved him so much? Maybe your could see pass through his abusive behavior? Either way it's not acceptable but I don't think your mom is the kind of woman who is easily manipulated.

Anyways, I won't try to defend JD, I still get the vibes that Amber is pulling a Kelly Rutherford. Hitting a woman is wrong no matter what but this is too sudden.


----------



## Singra

^ yeah that's definitely a horrible situation. 


The thing is if people are honest there tends to be some element of abuse/bullying to most relationships. You can say this is how people should behave but who among us is so perfect that we're not going to screw up and who among us hasn't bullied someone at one time (frequently someone close to us). The type of situations of clear abuse where it's ongoing and systemic have happened because someone didn't draw the line early enough and didn't get out early enough. How do you know when it's a small thing and when it's a sign of something more serious early enough? How do you know when you're over reacting and when you're not reacting enough? There are also situations where it can be difficult to distinguish who's the victim and who's the abuser... as I'm typing this I'm thinking people are probably going to think I'm an apologist. 

I got into a fight with a boyfriend once and it got heated... anyway things got a little out of hand, some things were thrown and I caught the edge of his elbow on my chin (that left a small mark.. he wasn't left with any physical mark) as we were pushing each other. I should also add that I did martial arts for a number of years and was used to physical aggression. When I told friends about it they said things like... "you have to leave him... if it happens once, it'll happen again... this is a sign of a deeper problem". To be honest at no point did I feel in fear for my life and I always felt it was a mutually combustable situation but some of my friends kept pestering me about it to the point that I questioned myself. I disregarded their advice and look I wouldn't say it was the best relationship but I personally never felt it was to the point where I could say I was being emotionally abused. Anyway nothing like that did happen again and we broke up a couple years later and that was that. 


I've also gotten into epic (and I mean epic) fights with siblings when I was younger. When I was 14 I pushed/smacked my sister's face into the kitchen tile so hard (and honestly for no good reason) that it left a huge bruise and imprint on her forehead for an hour afterwards (the imprint that is, the bruise took another month to disappear). I was always a good kid and I've never been accused of being especially angry or violent tempered but sometimes you're overtaken by a blinding rage. I think I've only gone over the edge three times (and perhaps by other people's standards it's not over the edge) in my life not to any long lasting or horrible consequences... it would suck if I was to be judged on those three incidents in isolation. 



So to get back to Depp and Heard... I have no idea how serious the situation is. It could be bad, it could also be a set of minor altercations or mutually combustable situations that's being used for profit and/or payback.


----------



## Deco

Singra said:


> the signs of trouble have been around for a while, the public drunkenness, the disheveled appearances, *the excessive use of hair products... *.



I'm taking this all in.  Given these two people, either or both could be telling the truth and/or lying and it's too soon, at least for me, to tell what's going on. But your bolded comment made me bust a gut  

As someone who left my punk-*** ex while he was in the throes of his midlife crisis, I can tell you that it's a bit of a game-changing experience. Even if JD never hit or abused anyone before, he could very well start for the first time while in a midlife crisis and after just having experienced the death of his mom.  People who suffer severe forms of midlife crises have a lifelong predisposition to narcissism and inability to handle disappointment. All that gets amped up to the nth degree when they perceive a loss of youth and sexual power and it all manifests (in men mostly) as severe anger, which is really how severe depression is expressed. I can see him getting physically abusive.  My ex never got physical or even verbally abusive, but he acted so bizarrely that my regular reaction to him, someone I'd been with for 20 years, became "who the hell are you?"  Midlife crises can really change people drastically or let out all their demons unchecked. It's like taking a wrecking ball to everything, figuratively or sometimes literally. 

I can also see her making the whole thing up just to extract more cash.  At this point anything is possible. We shall see.


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> People keep going on about her being a gold digger and all, which I'm sure she is, but why not mention that this is actually a very risky move for her? It could hurt her career loads, because in Hollywood it seems like people prefer sticking up for the men, especially if they're generally loved - which Johnny is. I can already see some people in this thread argue in that direction: like what exactly about her dress comes across as ingenuine?!


that dress looks very demure.....not at all like anything I've seen on her
I'd have to guess her attorney advised her to look this way


----------



## shiny_things

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I admit domestic violence is the one kind of violence I have a hard time understanding simply because I've got the kind of personality where if my partner would just attempt to abuse me he'd be without his balls. I have a hard time understanding why people do not walk away from those relationships. Clearly, you can't claim that person is still loving you when they do these kind of things. Given that she's claiming there were two further incidents in the last 6 months. That didn't keep her from dragging him on every red carpet during awards season to promote The Danish Girl. If she feared for her life wouldn't a premiere without the abusive husband be a relief every now and then? Most of the time he didn't look like he wanted to be there.
> 
> Something must've happened. I'm just not sure about the degree it's presented in the media.



The thing with DV is that it's often accompanied with emotional abuse. Anyone can be a victim, anyone. No matter how savvy, educated or whatever. Even women who say 'that would never be me, I'd leave' get in those situations and don't leave.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> According to this article with new details of her legal applications, Amber tried to settle out of court and did not want it to get to the media. She's also named witnesses on both sides including Johnny's bodyguard.
> 
> Make of it what you will.
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/487871/am...this_out_of_court_she_has_multiple_witnesses/
> 
> There's also a very disturbing account of his security team walking in on him abusing her and doing nothing.
> 
> I highly recommend reading this. Its a good article.


I hope this doesn't seem anti-feminist but I can maybe understand his rage.  From his POV this young woman is living in a home paid for by his money and he's basically being kicked out.  She's asking for spousal support after 15 months of marriage.  Yes, he has more than enough money but I think a short marriage with no children is much different than a longer marriage where a woman has possibly given up a career to raise kids, support her husband's career, etc.
And I'm sure his lawyers are advising him that he shouldn't cave to her lawyers.

What has she lost?  What career did she have before the marriage?  I've never seen her in anything.
I'd be willing to bet if she moved out of his home and stopped asking for money she wouldn't have to be afraid of him.   Not justifying any physical violence if there was any but I imagine he's feeling used (which was due to his own stupidity).
His career will go on.  Not sure about hers but I'm sure she will end up much richer than most of us.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Thinking that Amber's handling of the situation is disgusting and clearly taking advantage of things and thinking Johnny is guilty are not exclusive sentiments.  

I can't make a judgement on if there was or was not violence. I wasn't there, I haven't seen the evidence.  However I can make a judgement on her comically exaggerated victim portrayal. 

Thinking her theatrics are not genuine does not mean I think she's a liar or that I'm downplaying abuse and siding with Johnny.  One thing I can see with my own eyes and form an opinion on. For the other, I will need facts.


----------



## Alexenjie

I've been a long time fan of Johnny Depp but still would not be totally surprised if he is capable of domestic violence. If he is an abuser, alcoholic, drug addict or whatever, I hope he seeks help.

Even if Amber is a gold digger, the laws of California will give her half of whatever Johnny made during their 15 month marriage plus whatever gifts he gave her. I read  she will get at least $15 million dollars. Johnny could and I would guess would add more to speed up the divorce and make her go away quietly. The majority of his fortune is not in danger.


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> I've been a long time fan of Johnny Depp but still would not be totally surprised if he is capable of domestic violence. If he is an abuser, alcoholic, drug addict or whatever, I hope he seeks help.
> 
> Even if Amber is a gold digger, the laws of California will give her half of whatever Johnny made during their 15 month marriage plus whatever gifts he gave her. I read  she will get at least $15 million dollars. Johnny could and I would guess would add more to speed up the divorce and make her go away quietly. The majority of his fortune is not in danger.


a million dollars a month
not a bad payday


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I feel like if there was more damaged done to her face half the comments wouldn't be made which is still sad. Apparently a little bruise isn't enough and no biggie.


----------



## Deco

shiny_things said:


> The thing with DV is that it's often accompanied with emotional abuse. Anyone can be a victim, anyone. No matter how savvy, educated or whatever. Even women who say 'that would never be me, I'd leave' get in those situations and don't leave.



If you mean that even the least likely people can fall victim to DV, then I agree although "least likely" is based on what's visible on the surface and we can't know what's going on beneath the surface.  As for women who declare that would never be them, do you know any who declare in advance that they would stay with a hypothetical abuser?

But if you mean that no one is exempt from finding themselves in an abusive situation that they can't leave, then I disagree.  There are plenty of people who leave at the very early whiff of abuse on the horizon. While I understand the complexities involved that make even strong, independent women tolerate abuse, it's a mistake to paint the entire population with the same broad brush and declare everyone a potential victim.  "This can happen to anyone, no matter who you are" negates free will.  Anyone can fly on a plane that crashes, and anyone can get cancer.  Those things can happen despite your choices.  But not everyone (and I mean adults... children are in a whole different situation) has the potential to be trapped in an abusive relationship.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decophile said:


> If you mean that even the least likely people can fall victim to DV, then I agree although "least likely" is based on what's visible on the surface and we can't know what's going on beneath the surface.  As for women who declare that would never be them, do you know any who declare in advance that they would stay with a hypothetical abuser?
> 
> 
> 
> But if you mean that no one is exempt from finding themselves in an abusive situation that they can't leave, then I disagree.  There are plenty of people who leave at the very early whiff of abuse on the horizon. While I understand the complexities involved that make even strong, independent women tolerate abuse, it's a mistake to paint the entire population with the same broad brush and declare everyone a potential victim.  "This can happen to anyone, no matter who you are" negates free will.  Anyone can fly on a plane that crashes, and anyone can get cancer.  Those things can happen despite your choices.  But not everyone (and I mean adults... children are in a whole different situation) has the potential to be trapped in an abusive relationship.




Yes! And I'll never be in that sort of relationship!


----------



## Wildflower22

Whether she's a gold digger or not, if Johnny didn't want to pay spousal support, then he should have gotten a prenup. It seems according to the law, she's entitled to that money. When I got divorced, I could have argued that I deserved some spousal support (legally I would), but my ex is an okay guy and I didn't want to do that. Had I been married to someone who hit or abused me, I probably wouldn't feel the least bit badly asking for spousal support if I was granted it under the law. We don't know what happened, but he should have had a prenup if he didn't want this to happen.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

mundodabolsa said:


> thinking that amber's handling of the situation is disgusting and clearly taking advantage of things and thinking johnny is guilty are not exclusive sentiments.
> 
> I can't make a judgement on if there was or was not violence. I wasn't there, i haven't seen the evidence.  However i can make a judgement on her comically exaggerated victim portrayal.
> 
> Thinking her theatrics are not genuine does not mean i think she's a liar or that i'm downplaying abuse and siding with johnny.  One thing i can see with my own eyes and form an opinion on. For the other, i will need facts.



+1


----------



## shiny_things

Decophile said:


> If you mean that even the least likely people can fall victim to DV, then I agree although "least likely" is based on what's visible on the surface and we can't know what's going on beneath the surface.  As for women who declare that would never be them, do you know any who declare in advance that they would stay with a hypothetical abuser?
> 
> But if you mean that no one is exempt from finding themselves in an abusive situation that they can't leave, then I disagree.  There are plenty of people who leave at the very early whiff of abuse on the horizon. While I understand the complexities involved that make even strong, independent women tolerate abuse, it's a mistake to paint the entire population with the same broad brush and declare everyone a potential victim.  "This can happen to anyone, no matter who you are" negates free will.  Anyone can fly on a plane that crashes, and anyone can get cancer.  Those things can happen despite your choices.  But not everyone (and I mean adults... children are in a whole different situation) has the potential to be trapped in an abusive relationship.




I've had a lot of DV victims as clients and nearly every single one of them said some variation of 'I never thought I'd be THAT woman. I always said I wouldn't stand for that sort of thing'. Point is THAT woman isn't a type, it can be anyone.

I'm not saying everyone will stay in an abusive situation, I'm saying that it can happen to anyone, even if you don't think it will be you, even those who say they'd never stay.


----------



## Hobbsy

Decophile said:


> I'm taking this all in.  Given these two people, either or both could be telling the truth and/or lying and it's too soon, at least for me, to tell what's going on. But your bolded comment made me bust a gut [emoji23]
> 
> As someone who left my punk-*** ex while he was in the throes of his midlife crisis, I can tell you that it's a bit of a game-changing experience. Even if JD never hit or abused anyone before, he could very well start for the first time while in a midlife crisis and after just having experienced the death of his mom.  People who suffer severe forms of midlife crises have a lifelong predisposition to narcissism and inability to handle disappointment. All that gets amped up to the nth degree when they perceive a loss of youth and sexual power and it all manifests (in men mostly) as severe anger, which is really how severe depression is expressed. I can see him getting physically abusive.  My ex never got physical or even verbally abusive, but he acted so bizarrely that my regular reaction to him, someone I'd been with for 20 years, became "who the hell are you?"  Midlife crises can really change people drastically or let out all their demons unchecked. It's like taking a wrecking ball to everything, figuratively or sometimes literally.
> 
> I can also see her making the whole thing up just to extract more cash.  At this point anything is possible. We shall see.


Severe depression rarely comes out as severe anger!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wildflower22 said:


> Whether she's a gold digger or not, if Johnny didn't want to pay spousal support, then he should have gotten a prenup. It seems according to the law, she's entitled to that money. When I got divorced, I could have argued that I deserved some spousal support (legally I would), but my ex is an okay guy and I didn't want to do that. Had I been married to someone who hit or abused me, I probably wouldn't feel the least bit badly asking for spousal support if I was granted it under the law. We don't know what happened, but he should have had a prenup if he didn't want this to happen.



I Read somewhere that she would ONLY marry him if there wasn't a prenup


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> I Read somewhere that she would ONLY marry him if there wasn't a prenup




If that's true, she's been plotting it from day 1.


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> Severe depression rarely comes out as severe anger!



http://articles.latimes.com/2013/oct/08/science/la-sci-angry-irritable-depression-20131008

And as I've read, depression manifests as anger more frequently in men than in women, and is common during male midlife crisis.


----------



## Hobbsy

Decophile said:


> http://articles.latimes.com/2013/oct/08/science/la-sci-angry-irritable-depression-20131008
> 
> And as I've read, depression manifests as anger more frequently in men than in women, and is common during male midlife crisis.


Angry and irritable. Not severe anger. Mostly turned inwards.


----------



## cakegirl

I'm very pragmatic so I would not have a problem with a fair prenup. But I do know people who are offended by them-that their spouse is thinking about divorce before they are married and putting a dollar amount on their worth.


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> Angry and irritable. Not severe anger. Mostly turned inwards.



We may define severe differently.  and I don't think it needs to be turned inwards.  It can be outwardly aggressive anger.  I call it severe because people can make life altering and destructive decisions with drastic consequences and spew a lot of rage and hate at (formerly) loved ones. Although the term midlife crisis is thrown about pretty frequently, and everyone eventually goes through "midlife", as I understand a true "crisis" is pretty rare.  Less than 5% of people experience it at a crisis level.

I'd be interested to know why you think severe depression and severe anger are mutually exclusive.  I didn't pull that theory out of thin air, but neither am I an expert on the subject and welcome others' insights.


----------



## Deco

shiny_things said:


> I've had a lot of DV victims as clients and nearly every single one of them said some variation of 'I never thought I'd be THAT woman. I always said I wouldn't stand for that sort of thing'. Point is THAT woman isn't a type, it can be anyone.
> 
> I'm not saying everyone will stay in an abusive situation, I'm saying that it can happen to anyone, even if you don't think it will be you, even those who say they'd never stay.



I think we're in agreement. My comment goes to "even those who say they'd never stay."  In my view, there is no "even those."  Even those as opposed to whom?  Everyone falls in the "even those" category. I don't know anyone who would say they'd stay. Which means the declaration or self belief on whether you are THAT woman is irrelevant and doesn't shed any light on who is or is not likely to be THAT woman.  But there must be other patterns, tendencies, experiences, and circumstances (and not your declaration of what you could have envisioned for yourself) that will make it more or less likely that you'd be trapped in an abusive situation and that it's not an entirely random, unpredictable, or inexplicable predicament.


----------



## lizmil

If she is a decent actress, I've never seen her acting so I don't know, couldn't she act the parts of #1 the adoring gf who becomes the adoring wife and #2 the abused spouse?

Personally, I think she was a golddigger from day one.  If JD gives support at this point it seems he is confirming the abuse accusations.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagBerry13

Slowly, people are coming out in his defense. Paul Bettany, his first wife, Laurie Holden. Looks like he's got backup in Hollywood.


----------



## sdkitty

cakegirl said:


> I'm very pragmatic so I would not have a problem with a fair prenup. But I do know people who are offended by them-that their spouse is thinking about divorce before they are married and putting a dollar amount on their worth.


I had a friend whose husband wanted a prenup.  The attorney they met with talked him out of it.  That was OK; they stayed married.  However, he didn't make a will and died; his kids got nothing and they're pissed.


----------



## cakegirl

I have no idea what happened and wouldn't speculate at this point. 
But if she did marry him for his money is that worse than him marrying her for her looks? The older rich man marrying a hot younger women is a situation as old as time. Both parties are getting exactly what they are looking for.  

People who don't make wills are in total denial. My parents are in their late 70's and about 10 years ago they told me I was executor of their will. I have a packet with all account numbers, insurance info, lawyers etc. Their funerals have been arranged and paid for.  It's a little morbid, but a very nice thing to do for your loved ones.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I wouldn't be surprised if Johnny pulls a Kathy Griffen and emails all his buddies and asks them to tweet support for him like she did when she left FP


----------



## DC-Cutie

cakegirl said:


> I have no idea what happened and wouldn't speculate at this point.
> But if she did marry him for his money is that worse than him marrying her for her looks? The older rich man marrying a hot younger women is a situation as old as time. Both parties are getting exactly what they are looking for.



THIS!!!!  

Couples do this all the time.


----------



## Wildflower22

If she's a gold digger, then he should have had a prenup. He's not innocent here whether or not he hit her. Her theatrics are over the top and should stop, otherwise no one will believe her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Somewhere Vanessa Paradis is laughing her butt off!~


----------



## White Orchid

Team Vanessa :greengrin:



DC-Cutie said:


> Somewhere Vanessa Paradis is laughing her butt off!~


----------



## BadAzzBish

csre said:


> to me she is a shameless gold digger
> her court outfit and attitude are a total show, which makes me not believe her. She looks so fake. It reminded me to casey anthony. Don't know it he did throw a phone at her or not, but she acted too theatrical on this apperience imo.


+1


----------



## ChanelMommy

white orchid said:


> team vanessa :greengrin:



+2


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/28/johnny-depp-ex-wife-denies-abuse/

*Johnny Depp's Ex-Wife: He Isn't a Woman Beater*

Johnny Depp would never lay a hand on a woman and isn't capable of hurting anyone ... so says Johnny's first wife, Lori Anne Allison.

Lori, who was married to Johnny from 1983 to 1985, tells friends she doesn't believe Amber Heard's claim that Johnny brutalized her multiple times during their short marriage.

Lori's saying Johnny never got physical with her during their relationship ... he never even screamed.

She calls him a "soft person" who is even kind to animals. Lori and Johnny had a dog during their marriage and he was more loving with the pooch than most parents are to their kids. 

Lori and Johnny are still friends and spoke as recently as last week when she called to offer her condolences over his mother's death.

TMZ broke the story ... Amber claims Johnny went on a violent tirade while high and drunk last weekend and smashed an iPhone on her face.

Johnny was 20 and Lori Anne was 25 when they got married.












pics vis Daily Mail


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well I expected that to counter Amber's claims.

I'm glad he didn't beat her. That doesn't mean he couldn't be violent to other women. She was married to him for 2 years over 30 years ago - before Amber was even born.

As for Paul Bettany, I like him - great actor. But clearly he doesn't know d*ck about what went on behind closed doors with Amber and JD.I'm sure Johnny is a sweet, kind man to his pals. People who (allegedly) abuse don't generally go around being chatty about it to their friends.

Again, this is spin from Johnny's camp. Amber's side will soon counter.

What matters is what can be proved on either side.

Get the popcorn, this is going to be a PR war until we get through with legal proceedings.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*From People Magazine 1994*

The star of TV's 21 Jump Street and the movies Edward Scissorhands and Benny & Joon has, reportedly, wiled away at least one L.A. evening hanging by his fingertips from a fifth-story parking garage at the Beverly Center alongside close friend Nicolas Cage. And then there is Depp's Bart Simpson-esque penchant for checking into hotels under ribald pseudonyms. Why would a 31-year-old man tell a front-desk clerk that he is "Mr. Donkey Penis"? Because, you see, it makes for such interesting wake-up calls. 

But maybe it's time Depp got a serious wake-up call.* Friends such as Gates insist that "Johnny is the most gentle, sweetest soul who ever walked the earth,"* and John Waters, who directed Depp in 1990's Cry-Baby, says he "is probably the best young actor working in America today." *Yet these days the chain-smoking, tattoo-festooned, Viper Room-owning movie star seems to be dancing on the edge of danger. At 5:30 a.m. on Sept. 13, a green knit hat pulled down over his forehead, Depp was arrested on charges of criminal mischief after trashing his $l,200-a-night room at New York City's tony Mark Hotel. Police suspect he was drunk and had been fighting with his girlfriend, the superwaif supermodel Kate Moss, 20. After several hours in a holding cell, he was released and told that the charges would be dismissed if he stayed out of trouble for six months and agreed to reimburse the Mark $9,767.12 in damages and guest fees. 
*

That was just the most highly publicized of Depp's recent problems. One week earlier, visiting Moss in her native London, he reportedly caused a ruckus in a pub when 27-year-old photographer Jonathan Walpole mistakenly picked up Depp's glass from the bar. "He pulled both my ears very hard," Walpole told London's Evening Standard, adding that "some ape" who was with Depp "leaped on my back, put his arm round my neck and tried to force my head to the floor." 

*To many of Depp's friends these incidents are, as one put it, "just Johnny being Johnny," the sort of outbursts they have come to expect on occasion from an actor who can be as otherworldly as the character he played in Scissorhands*. *"I think Johnny obviously has a temper,* but this is a very minor incident," John Waters says of the Mark melee. "The room service must have been bad." *However, Marlon Brando, who befriended Depp when the two shot the upcoming movie Don Juan DeMarco and The Centerfold earlier this year, was worried enough to place a phone call to Depp's lawyer David Breitbart when he heard about the arrest.* "He said he was very concerned about Johnny's well-being," says Breitbart, "and if there was anything he could do to help, he would like to." 

Surely it's time to take stock when you're eligible for counseling from Marlon Brando. Yet Timothy Leary, the '60s LSD guru who is the godfather of Depp's onetime fiancée Winona Ryder, says that Depp is both "wild and charitable." Most friends prefer to focus on the charitable side, offering tales of his kindness and generosity. Driving near the Austin, Texas, set of Grape during a downpour, Depp came across a homeless woman; he offered her a lift and gave her every cent he had on him. In a visit arranged by the Make-a-Wish Foundation, he brought a terminally ill, 11-year-old girl to the set of Ed Wood and hovered over her the entire day. He is said to wander, at 4 or 5 in the morning, outside the Viper Room, the Sunset Strip club where 23-year-old River Phoenix died of an overdose last Halloween, and hand out 50-and 100-dollar bills to the destitute huddled on the sidewalk. 



Source: http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20104049,00.html

Cont......


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Continued from People Magazine 1994

But there is a darker side to Depp as well. Before he left the Mark Hotel in handcuffs, he had been arrested on three previous occasions: for getting into a tiff-with an L.A. police officer over a jaywalking ticket, for speeding in Arizona and for assaulting a hotel security guard in Vancouver, B.C. He has engaged since childhood in thrill-seeking escapades that seem downright self-destructive. In a caper that even he, looking back, described as "a really ridiculous thing," Depp blew on fire with a mouthful of gasoline. His face ignited, and it was only the quick moves of a friend that saved him from becoming a burn casualty. His arms bear rows of scars from self-inflicted knife wounds, each one commemorating what Depp considers an important life event. "I have," he once explained, "a funny relationship with my body.... Ah, it sounds so stupid, but for me there shouldn't be any halfway." 

He has certainly been partying full tilt of late. The night after his release from jail, Depp, flanked by leather-clad, heavily tattooed bikers, was at Babyland, a Lower East Side bar filled with cribs and nursery paraphernalia. Jerry Price, a Manhattan pipe fitter, claims that Depp bumped into him at the club's bar, after which Price says he was pummeled by the biker bodyguards and hit with a rocking horse. Attorney Breitbart denies Depp's involvement, and Babyland regulars say it was Price who provoked the scuffle. Whatever the truth, the skirmish didn't dampen Depp's spirit. The next night he and the bikers hit the downtown nightclubs again, landing at the Limelight for the 3:30 a.m. pageant featuring drag queens, transvestites and transsexuals. And, at Dan Lynch, yet another hip watering hole, Depp recently directed and starred in a video for Shane MacGowan and the Popes. Their song? "That Woman's Got Me Drinking." 

The woman who would seem to have Depp drinking these days is, of course, the ultrathin Kate Moss, who has appeared topless alongside Marky Mark in Calvin Klein ads. She and Depp met last February at the Manhattan bistro Cafe Tabac, and Moss has said, "I knew from the first moment we talked that we were going to be together." And they were: at the L.A. club Smash Palace just weeks after they met, when Depp previewed Banter, an eight-minute antidrug movie he made; vacationing on St. Bart's a few weeks later; at Manhattan's Fez club in April for a Johnny Cash concert. In July, after filming wrapped on Don Juan, Depp flew to Paris to be with Moss, who was strolling the catwalk at the couture shows. She gave him a ring-shaped platinum rattle filled with black pearls; he had already given her a strand of diamonds. Depp is even having his Winona Forever tattoo removed from his right bicep, a painful procedure that he's taking one letter at a time. At the moment it reads Wino Forever. 

Moss and Depp, a friend says, "can't keep their hands, lips, mouths, legs off of each other." *Nor are they always successful in keeping their brawls private*. In June they shouted at each other in the dining room of Manhattan's Royalton Hotel. Says a longtime friend of Depp's: *"Instead of hitting women,* he just gets angry and lets off steam in other ways." 

Depp seems to be the kind of passionate fellow who finds scant middle ground between picking someone up and proposing. He married Lori Allison, a makeup artist from Florida, when he was 20 and she was 25; they divorced two years later. He has since been engaged at least three times&#8212;to actresses Sherilyn Fenn, Jennifer Grey and Winona Ryder&#8212;and Tally Chanel, a B-movie actress, also says she got a shot at being Depp's fiancée. They met when she was working as a hostess at the Hollywood premiere of Die Hard 2 in July 1990. "I helped him out of his limo," the 27-year-old recalls. "Our eyes locked, and he asked me to marry him." They dated for a year, spending quiet nights at Depp's Hollywood Hills home, ordering in food from a Chinese restaurant. 

That boy has certainly come aways from Owensboro, Ky., where, the youngest of four siblings, he was born to Betty Sue and his father, John, now a city engineer living in Hallandale, Fla. When Depp was 7, his family moved to Miramar, Fla., and lived in a motel for nearly a year, until his father found a job. Johnny, meanwhile, started smoking at 12, lost his virginity around age 13 and, he has said, "did every kind of drug there was by 14." At 16, a year after his parents divorced, he dropped out of high school and joined a garage band, The Kids. "Puberty was very vague," he has said. "I literally locked myself in a room and played guitar." 


Still, Depp's own heart throbbed only for Winona Ryder, whom he first spotted in June 1989 at the premiere of her movie Great Balls of Fire. "There's been nothing in my 27 years that's comparable to the feeling I have with Winona," Depp said. Five months after their first date, Depp gave Ryder an engagement ring; three years later they broke up. The end of their romance left Depp disconsolate. "He was so desperately in love with Winona," says a friend, "that when they broke up, he wouldn't admit it was over for the longest time." 

Lately he has focused those same intense affections on Moss&#8212;even saying, according to one friend, "that he wanted to have a baby with Kate." One wonders if the two dream of a hotel room with a white picket fence. Moss herself doesn't have a permanent residence, and since Depp's Hollywood home was destroyed in the January earthquake, he has lived a high-class vagabond life, staying mostly in hotels. L.A.'s Chateau Marmont and Hollywood Roosevelt are two of his current favorites. 

Depp's real home, in a way, is the Viper Room. When he bought the club in August 1993, along with two partners, he envisioned a "cool little underground place," he has said, where he and friends could listen to Billie Holiday, Frank Sinatra and Chet Baker over a first-rate sound system. Instead the club became the hippest stop on the Sunset Strip, with block-long lines of young Hollywood types and tourists who want to see the place where River Phoenix, convulsing on the sidewalk, spent the last moments of his life.

*Source:* http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20104049,00.html

********************************************************************************************************************************************************

*I posted that NOT to slam him , but to counter all this stuff about Johnny is such a nice guy. He may be, he may be a great friend. But he has a dark side. Whether or not it manifested the way Amber says it did, will have to be proved. But I'm not looking at the guy with rose coloured glasses either.*


----------



## Suzie

cakegirl said:


> I have no idea what happened and wouldn't speculate at this point.
> But if she did marry him for his money is that worse than him marrying her for her looks? The older rich man marrying a hot younger women is a situation as old as time. Both parties are getting exactly what they are looking for.
> 
> People who don't make wills are in total denial. My parents are in their late 70's and about 10 years ago they told me I was executor of their will. I have a packet with all account numbers, insurance info, lawyers etc. Their funerals have been arranged and paid for.  It's a little morbid, but a very nice thing to do for your loved ones.



Agree with you 100%.


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Continued from People Magazine 1994
> *I posted that NOT to slam him , but to counter all this stuff about Johnny is such a nice guy. He may be, he may be a great friend. But he has a dark side. Whether or not it manifested the way Amber says it did, will have to be proved. But I'm not looking at the guy with rose coloured glasses either.*



^I'd love to know how it's going to be proved. 

For some simply accusing someone constitutes enough proof and in this case Amber has a photo and two eye witness accounts of one incident. Amber must know what she's up against, as others have pointed out it's a detriment to her career to accuse such a big box office star, I assume it's not something you go into lightly (unless she's a highly reactive, emotional, similarly narcissistic person). I assume she must have more evidence of past abuse if she's going up against Depp's millions and if she has no concrete evidence that doesn't mean that nothing happened or that she's lying... in fact I'd be more inclined to believe her if there is no evidence, if she's been accruing evidence I'd wonder if it was a setup. Also if Depp fights it and maintains his innocence he has to tread a minefield of public opinion and press digging into his life.. not exactly a win either. 

When it comes to people's relationships behind closed doors anything is possible and I don't see how things are going to be proved or clarified... I just see one big mess. 

JD is so private and guarded we know almost zero about him, anything is possible and his public image is such that he doesn't come across as a threatening guy, there's something quite feminine, almost comical about him. 

The main thing we do know is how he appears in public which of late was not looking good.. that recent incident of public drunkenness at the award show was not funny. He's also been earning a ridiculous amount of money the last decade of so, you can build up all sorts unhealthy defences and gather all sorts of enablers to you when you're that rich and insulated. 

I sort of find this story sad more than anything else. He's not a predator like Cosby and he's not a racist, sexist pig like Mel Gibson (that we know of). Whatever the situation it hasn't looked like Depp's life has been on a good track the last number of years. 


No matter the outcome I think this will affect Depp's career, which has been in the doll drums for a while, it's just another thing that confirms Depp is sad, out of touch and in likely need of intervention.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Singra It looks like Amber will call witnesses, most interesting will be those in JD's security team.

But yes this is a mess, and you have to wonder how much the $$$ are affecting/will affect the truth on both sides - and not just for the main players.


----------



## djuna1

Thanks for the article, Free! I agree that Johnny may be a great friend and seems like a genuinely nice person but I have to be objective about this case because I could argue that Depp has his past and who knows what goes behind closed doors, and I could also argue that Amber Heard is a gold digger, attention seeking, cold hearted person but evidence supports both sides, so this needs a two sided perspective.   
There's something not quite right, I know. Her story may be shady but if she is lying, it will be such a shame&#65279;. I just feel very sorry for both of them.


----------



## bag-mania

Thank you for posting that article, FreeSpirit. I hope everyone who is defending him reads the whole thing. Since it was written 22 years ago it contains a lot of information that has been scrubbed clean from his publicity record and long forgotten. It shows many instances of unstable, and occasionally violent, behavior that counterbalances his nicer side. I don't consider that statement from his first wife to mean much either. Johnny was only 20 years old when he married her and she was older at 25. He was 22 when they divorced. That marriage was too short and too long ago to prove anything.

Although it isn't anywhere near the most disturbing thing in the article, it doesn't surprise me at all to find out that he's a cutter. He probably started doing it as a teenager and continued into adulthood. That's certainly a symptom of mental and emotional issues.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> His arms bear rows of scars from self-inflicted knife wounds, each one commemorating what Depp considers an important life event. "I have," he once explained, "a funny relationship with my body.... Ah, it sounds so stupid, but for me there shouldn't be any halfway." [/B]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is from a poster on Celebitchy (GingerNYC):it puts the timeline on better perspective.
> 
> *******************
> 
> 
> Correct me if Im wrong, but it seems like this is the timeline of events:
> 1- JDs mom dies
> 2- JD &and AH have altercation. AH takes pictures.
> 3- (last Friday) Amber files papers to request a hearing on the temp restraining order. Included in those papers are these allegations as well as pictures. At this point these papers are not yet public record.
> 4- (last weekend) JD offers AH settlement money so as to end any court proceedings.
> 5- (Monday) AH files for divorce, requesting spousal support.
> 6- JD files response. Requests that no support be granted.
> 7- (today) hearing on TRO. judge reviews AHs papers, finds in favor of AH, and grants TREO. after hearing all papers become part of the public record.
> 
> So what that seems to mean is that he offered her money last weekend if she would stop the hearing process and/or not file divorce papers. And she obviously said no. Now what kind of gold digger is that? She didnt even give Disney time to figure out how much they would kick in! She would know that she needed more than 2 days to get her best offer out of them.
> It seems far more likely to me that he hit her, she didnt feel safe and requested the TRO, JD found out about the hearing and tried to buy her off, she turned down his offer of money and instead spent the weekend with her atty getting papers ready, then she filed for divorce on Monday. THAT scenario makes the most sense to me.
> As to the request for spousal support, two things are important: first, that the atty included the sp spt request as part of the 1st filing because you must request it in those papers or you are barred from ever requesting it. So the atty throws in everything and the kitchen sink so as to avoid being precluded at a later time. That way it doesnt matter what his strategy is or what happens down the road because youve addressed it. Also, its good for negotiating purposes. You are giving yourself something to throw out and act like by doing so you are compromising. Second, she may well be anticipating his statements and the resulting backlash and wants to be sure that she gets some money even if she completely loses her career as a result. Either is fair and both are smart moves. Neither is just because she is a gold digger.
> 
> ******************
> 
> A longtime poster on CB who is in family law agreed with this assessment.


----------



## Stansy

I am no fan of JD or AH. If he hit her, he is an a$$, and if she falsly accuses him of doing so, many other women will have to suffer from it, because people will not believe that abuse happens more often than we all think.

Either way, I have doubts that the truth will ever come to light. They both have a PR machine working overtime.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ByeKitty said:


> People keep going on about her being a gold digger and all, which I'm sure she is, but why not mention that this is actually a very risky move for her? It could hurt her career loads, because in Hollywood it seems like people prefer sticking up for the men, especially if they're generally loved - which Johnny is. I can already see some people in this thread argue in that direction: like what exactly about her dress comes across as ingenuine?!



I agree with this too. I stated a few pages ago that it takes courage to take one of the most powerful men in Hollywood, refuse his settlement money and stand up for her integrity instead. 

And the comments about her dress seeming ingenuine - how else is she supposed to have dressed to court?! No matter what she had worn she would have been picked apart for wearing it.


----------



## BagBerry13

All I'm reading is that he likes to "re-decorate" hotel rooms. 
But seriously, again, the cutting and drug abuse for me is a sign of self-harm and not directed outwardly. Given how close he was with his mother and she basically raised him alone there's a history of men who have been raised by single mums to have more respect for women than other. He might be aggressive, destructive and abusing all kinds of substances but that doesn't mean he'd hit a woman. To drag out his past to prove a point is exactly what Amber is trying to do. It totally neglects that he might have changed.
And again, where was his violent behaviour in his 14 years relationship with Vanessa? Did he suddenly turn it off? Because she surely wouldn't take sh*t from him.

But we'll probably not get told the entire story anyway.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You don't have to have a history of abusing women to abuse just one woman. And I'm not talking about only these two BTW.

I think these two had a very, very toxic relationship and brought out the absolute worst in each other, regardless of how it ended.


----------



## FrannieP




----------



## Livia1

FrannieP said:


> View attachment 3368264




That is very sweet.
It must be tough on his kids with all this.


----------



## BagBerry13

This is what Vanessa says in his defense:



> In all these years I have known Johnny he has never been physically abusive with me and this looks nothing like the man I lived with for 14 wonderful years.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Raquel is their neighbor and gave a statement


----------



## ForeverYoung87




----------



## ForeverYoung87

http://www.popculturediedin2009.com/post/145036318751/

Amber fails at being a good gold digger if that's what people want to call her because if she really wanted this to help her she should of pressed  charges and had him arrested.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> This is what Vanessa says in his defense:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368282


too bad they didn't stay together


----------



## BagBerry13

For whatever reason they also asked Mickey Rourke for his opinion (they've been in a film together) and even though he's not the most credible person parts of the statement are hilarious because he's been in a film with Amber. Clearly she didn't make much of an impression.



> He doesn't seem like a very violent man to me. He's a very low key guy, he's always been really low key and a gentleman and not violent. I have no idea, I don't know anything about her. I know nothing about her at all. I think he's a really good guy, always been low key, a gentleman.


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> too bad they didn't stay together



Kinda hard if he cheats on you with the now soon-to-be ex-wife. But it says a lot about their relationship that she's still defending him after he cheated.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Raquel is their neighbor and gave a statement
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368284







ForeverYoung87 said:


> View attachment 3368285




None of these statements says he physically attacked Amber.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> Kinda hard if he cheats on you with the now soon-to-be ex-wife. But it says a lot about their relationship that she's still defending him after he cheated.


too bad he got his head turned by this young girl
I suspect a lot of it was as Howard Stern says she "knew stuff" in bed


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> too bad he got his head turned by this young girl
> I suspect a lot of it was as Howard Stern says she "knew stuff" in bed



I think she just got in right at the sweet spot when his midlife crisis started. Having a young beautiful woman desire you is every man's dream at that age. It would've been that or a sports car. The sports car would've been better for his relationship with Vanessa though. I can't believe that this cliché is still alive and well. Why are men so stupid?


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> I think she just got in right at the sweet spot when his midlife crisis started. Having a young beautiful woman desire you is every man's dream at that age. It would've been that or a sports car. The sports car would've been better for his relationship with Vanessa though. I can't believe that this cliché is still alive and well. Why are men so stupid?


in his case, even though he's lost some of his luster, there are still plenty of women who find him attractive.  A woman I used to work with was obsessed with him.  She was a grown woman, mother of two, accounting manager and she had his picture on her office wall.  Wonder what she's thinking now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I got a feeling that after this incident he'll clean up well.


----------



## djuna1

Livia1 said:


> That is very sweet.
> It must be tough on his kids with all this.



Yes, it makes me so sad but I hope the truth comes out, whether Johnny did it or not.
Domestic violence is no joke and accusing someone of it is a very serious thing. I really can't believe that Amber and her neighbor made it all up.


----------



## Chagall

olechka said:


> there is a good chance he was abusive. You never know what's going on behind closed doors. If it's true, it doesn't matter how many days passed since his mother died




+1


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> in his case, even though he's lost some of his luster, there are still plenty of women who find him attractive.  A woman I used to work with was obsessed with him.  She was a grown woman, mother of two, accounting manager and she had his picture on her office wall.  Wonder what she's thinking now.



True! If he would just lose the bloated look lots of women would get on board again me included. But now he just looks like a sad version of his former handsome self.


----------



## Chagall

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Yes a gun would of made things so much better in a hostile relationship. Please stop.
> 
> 
> 
> If there was no abuse and if she were really as big of a gold digger as people claim why not just stay married and have your side pieces. People are claiming his and Vanessa's relationship was open so why not do the same here. She would still have access to that bank account and not have to fight for half of what he made in the 1+ of their marriage. She could of stayed married to him longer and collect even more money. Faking all of this would seem too risky if she were lying.




Absolutely! Well said. We don't know all the facts but I for one would be inclined to believe her!


----------



## Livia1

BagBerry13 said:


> This is what Vanessa says in his defense:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368282




Thank you for posting this


----------



## Chagall

Many many abusive men keep their public persona perfect! No one would believe in a million years that they were capable of abuse. The fact that he was trashing hotel rooms tells me he was very capable of the type of anger that would lead him to injure her! As a poster suggested above, she may well have waited for the mothers passing to save her the stress of the break up!


----------



## KayuuKathey

I knew for a fact this unholy union would not last. CDAN has always reported so many things about this.


----------



## Singra

KayuuKathey said:


> I knew for a fact this unholy union would not last. CDAN has always reported so many things about this.



Not that CDAN is the most reliable source but what have they said?


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagBerry13 said:


> This is what Vanessa says in his defense:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368282



Vanessa won't bite the hand that feeds her.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Singra said:


> Not that CDAN is the most reliable source but what have they said?



Yeah thats true. Some of what cdan said: the funneling of money into her own personal accounts which cannot be located, like offshore accounts or something like that. And that anywhere he went, she made sure she went too so he wasnt alone with other women.

Alot of things over the last 4 years. Some seems farfetched while others sounds like it could be.
Both of are pretty messed up to begin with. JD was a piece of work during the WR and Viper days.

Its going to be interesting and sad to see how this plays out for both of them.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Continued from People Magazine 1994
> 
> But there is a darker side to Depp as well. Before he left the Mark Hotel in handcuffs, he had been arrested on three previous occasions: for getting into a tiff-with an L.A. police officer over a jaywalking ticket, for speeding in Arizona and for assaulting a hotel security guard in Vancouver, B.C. He has engaged since childhood in thrill-seeking escapades that seem downright self-destructive. In a caper that even he, looking back, described as "a really ridiculous thing," Depp blew on fire with a mouthful of gasoline. His face ignited, and it was only the quick moves of a friend that saved him from becoming a burn casualty. His arms bear rows of scars from self-inflicted knife wounds, each one commemorating what Depp considers an important life event. "I have," he once explained, "a funny relationship with my body.... Ah, it sounds so stupid, but for me there shouldn't be any halfway."
> 
> He has certainly been partying full tilt of late. The night after his release from jail, Depp, flanked by leather-clad, heavily tattooed bikers, was at Babyland, a Lower East Side bar filled with cribs and nursery paraphernalia. Jerry Price, a Manhattan pipe fitter, claims that Depp bumped into him at the club's bar, after which Price says he was pummeled by the biker bodyguards and hit with a rocking horse. Attorney Breitbart denies Depp's involvement, and Babyland regulars say it was Price who provoked the scuffle. Whatever the truth, the skirmish didn't dampen Depp's spirit. The next night he and the bikers hit the downtown nightclubs again, landing at the Limelight for the 3:30 a.m. pageant featuring drag queens, transvestites and transsexuals. And, at Dan Lynch, yet another hip watering hole, Depp recently directed and starred in a video for Shane MacGowan and the Popes. Their song? "That Woman's Got Me Drinking."
> 
> The woman who would seem to have Depp drinking these days is, of course, the ultrathin Kate Moss, who has appeared topless alongside Marky Mark in Calvin Klein ads. She and Depp met last February at the Manhattan bistro Cafe Tabac, and Moss has said, "I knew from the first moment we talked that we were going to be together." And they were: at the L.A. club Smash Palace just weeks after they met, when Depp previewed Banter, an eight-minute antidrug movie he made; vacationing on St. Bart's a few weeks later; at Manhattan's Fez club in April for a Johnny Cash concert. In July, after filming wrapped on Don Juan, Depp flew to Paris to be with Moss, who was strolling the catwalk at the couture shows. She gave him a ring-shaped platinum rattle filled with black pearls; he had already given her a strand of diamonds. Depp is even having his Winona Forever tattoo removed from his right bicep, a painful procedure that he's taking one letter at a time. At the moment it reads Wino Forever.
> 
> Moss and Depp, a friend says, "can't keep their hands, lips, mouths, legs off of each other." *Nor are they always successful in keeping their brawls private*. In June they shouted at each other in the dining room of Manhattan's Royalton Hotel. Says a longtime friend of Depp's: *"Instead of hitting women,* he just gets angry and lets off steam in other ways."
> 
> Depp seems to be the kind of passionate fellow who finds scant middle ground between picking someone up and proposing. He married Lori Allison, a makeup artist from Florida, when he was 20 and she was 25; they divorced two years later. He has since been engaged at least three timesto actresses Sherilyn Fenn, Jennifer Grey and Winona Ryderand Tally Chanel, a B-movie actress, also says she got a shot at being Depp's fiancée. They met when she was working as a hostess at the Hollywood premiere of Die Hard 2 in July 1990. "I helped him out of his limo," the 27-year-old recalls. "Our eyes locked, and he asked me to marry him." They dated for a year, spending quiet nights at Depp's Hollywood Hills home, ordering in food from a Chinese restaurant.
> 
> That boy has certainly come aways from Owensboro, Ky., where, the youngest of four siblings, he was born to Betty Sue and his father, John, now a city engineer living in Hallandale, Fla. When Depp was 7, his family moved to Miramar, Fla., and lived in a motel for nearly a year, until his father found a job. Johnny, meanwhile, started smoking at 12, lost his virginity around age 13 and, he has said, "did every kind of drug there was by 14." At 16, a year after his parents divorced, he dropped out of high school and joined a garage band, The Kids. "Puberty was very vague," he has said. "I literally locked myself in a room and played guitar."
> 
> 
> Still, Depp's own heart throbbed only for Winona Ryder, whom he first spotted in June 1989 at the premiere of her movie Great Balls of Fire. "There's been nothing in my 27 years that's comparable to the feeling I have with Winona," Depp said. Five months after their first date, Depp gave Ryder an engagement ring; three years later they broke up. The end of their romance left Depp disconsolate. "He was so desperately in love with Winona," says a friend, "that when they broke up, he wouldn't admit it was over for the longest time."
> 
> Lately he has focused those same intense affections on Mosseven saying, according to one friend, "that he wanted to have a baby with Kate." One wonders if the two dream of a hotel room with a white picket fence. Moss herself doesn't have a permanent residence, and since Depp's Hollywood home was destroyed in the January earthquake, he has lived a high-class vagabond life, staying mostly in hotels. L.A.'s Chateau Marmont and Hollywood Roosevelt are two of his current favorites.
> 
> Depp's real home, in a way, is the Viper Room. When he bought the club in August 1993, along with two partners, he envisioned a "cool little underground place," he has said, where he and friends could listen to Billie Holiday, Frank Sinatra and Chet Baker over a first-rate sound system. Instead the club became the hippest stop on the Sunset Strip, with block-long lines of young Hollywood types and tourists who want to see the place where River Phoenix, convulsing on the sidewalk, spent the last moments of his life.
> 
> *Source:* http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20104049,00.html
> 
> ********************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> *I posted that NOT to slam him , but to counter all this stuff about Johnny is such a nice guy. He may be, he may be a great friend. But he has a dark side. Whether or not it manifested the way Amber says it did, will have to be proved. But I'm not looking at the guy with rose coloured glasses either.*


None of this makes him a wife beater.


----------



## Livia1

mrsinsyder said:


> Vanessa won't bite the hand that feeds her.



The hand that feeds her? Vanessa has her own money?


----------



## Singra

mrsinsyder said:


> Vanessa won't bite the hand that feeds her.



At the same time you believe one woman but not the other? Paradis will likely be brought in for testimony and will have to sign court documents, will she be lying then?

She can be telling the truth and Amber can be telling the truth... as they both see it.


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> Vanessa won't bite the hand that feeds her.



Vanessa Paradis is no Amber Heard. She's got a career of her own which started when Amber was still wearing diapers. She doesn't need Johnny Depp's money and I'm sure the money she gets is actually for the kids.



Livia1 said:


> The hand that feeds her? Vanessa has her own money?



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Singra said:


> At the same time you believe one woman but not the other? Paradis will likely be brought in for testimony and will have to sign court documents, will she be lying then?
> 
> She can be telling the truth and Amber can be telling the truth... as they both see it.



I don't really believe or not believe any of them, but to think that Vanessa would just suddenly come out and call him an abuser is quite naive. 

(Supposedly) He paid her some $100-150 million when they split, and I'm sure that would include an NDA. If my ex gave me a hundred million, I wouldn't come out and slam him to benefit his pretty new thing. 

Everyone in this situation has complicated motives.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Vanessa won't bite the hand that feeds her.




Vanessa was already a famous singer, model and actress in Europe and the fact that she didn't wanna marry him showed that she didn't need his money.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> I don't really believe or not believe any of them, but to think that Vanessa would just suddenly come out and call him an abuser is quite naive.
> 
> 
> 
> (Supposedly) He paid her some $100-150 million when they split, and I'm sure that would include an NDA. If my ex gave me a hundred million, I wouldn't come out and slam him to benefit his pretty new thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this situation has complicated motives.




She's French, she could just not give a rat arse about it. (Shrugs).


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> None of this makes him a wife beater.




Yep! And those statements by their neighbor, none of it says he physically attacked her. He screamed at her obscenities but nothing that says he laid his hands on her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He needs to watch who he has speaking up for him.

Mickey Rourke? Really? He allegedly abused Carre' Otis - far worse than this Amber vs Johnny scenario.


----------



## so confusing

I actually don't entirely believe either side of this story, what would fit with both of the narratives and with all of their previous hinting around about being tempestuous and dark and twisty would be if trashing the room was par for the course and she had done that sort of thing a bunch too and that they were both volatile at times, which his what bodyguards might have seen a bunch  (hence their staying neutral) and her friends may not have seen and so  were understandably freaked out by his behavior. And he may never have meant to hit her with the phone. In his mind this event might just be an unfortunate escalation of their shared dumb commitment to being edgy and "out there" in their relationship and she may have gotten off that bus a few stops ago, not really communicated that screaming at each other and throwing stemware around will no longer be followed by torrid sex and she may be looking for an out. Because given what little we know of his other relationships, it sorta fits- escalating into spectacularly dumb behavior with partners who are game for it (Kate moss) and not doing that with partners who aren't (Vanessa Paradis). 

I am not excusing anyone's behavior at all, btw, just saying this fits the pattern of (much less glamorous) couples I have seen who lived drama to drama.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He needs to watch who he has speaking up for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Rourke? Really? He allegedly abused Carre' Otis - far worse than this Amber vs Johnny scenario.




This, I agree. Serious question: did JD actually asked Mickey Rourke to speak for him?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> This, I agree. Serious question: did JD actually asked Mickey Rourke to speak for him?



No. The press asked him. But it certainly isn't helpful to Johnny to have this guy in his corner.


----------



## Singra

When you think about it the list of Hollywood men (a lot of them with the words bad boy following their name) who have been accused of abuse is relatively long.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> When you think about it the list of Hollywood men (a lot of them with the words bad boy following their name) who have been accused of abuse is relatively long.



The list is long. I saw a list of 80 celebs (not all men - Emma Roberts is on there too). JD is "accused of" not "charged with" - not sure this site made that distinction.

http://www.ranker.com/list/celebrities-charged-with-domestic-abuse/celebrity-lists?var=2&utm_expid=16418821-195.9amjsgQXTlqG8HVBcWKYcQ.1


----------



## ForeverYoung87

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The list is long. I saw a list of 80 celebs (not all men - Emma Roberts is on there too). JD is "accused of" not "charged with" - not sure this site made that distinction.
> 
> http://www.ranker.com/list/celebrities-charged-with-domestic-abuse/celebrity-lists?var=2&utm_expid=16418821-195.9amjsgQXTlqG8HVBcWKYcQ.1



Was Sean Penn actually arrested for assaulting Madonna though? Didn't she recently say he never touched her


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Was Sean Penn actually arrested for assaulting Madonna though? Didn't she recently say he never touched her



She changed her tune last year. I'm old enough to remember the front page allegations when it supposedly happened. He WAS charged. But she dropped the case.

When they were separated in '87 ,they allegedly had a fight about getting back together and it ended with him hitting her in the head with a baseball bat. Madonna supposedly went to Cedars-Sinai to get an X-ray, but she never filed a report with the cops. Madonna and Sean eventually got back together and its been reported that in December 1989, he broke into her Malibu house and found her in the master bedroom where they fought. Sean allegedly tied her to a chair and drunkenly beat her on-and-off for 9 hours. She was able to get away and went to the police station. Sean was arrested and charged with battery and inflicting corporal injury. Madonna filed for divorce a week later. She also dropped the assault charges.


----------



## labelwhore04

I feel like the truth is probably somewhere in between both their stories.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been a dramatic week for Johnny Depp with the death of his mother and his separation from wife Amber Heard.

But the show must go on for the actor and musician as he was spotted in Germany on Sunday as his tour with his band Hollywood Vampires continued following their gig in Portugal on Friday.

The father-of-two, 52, looked downcast as he left his Frankfurt hotel with his bandmates and crew to travel to Herborn, where they were due to perform at the Hessentag Festival.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...estranged-wife-Amber-Heard.html#ixzz4A5zaxBeu


----------



## ForeverYoung87

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She changed her tune last year. I'm old enough to remember the front page allegations when it supposedly happened. He WAS charged. But she dropped the case.
> 
> When they were separated in '87 ,they allegedly had a fight about getting back together and it ended with him hitting her in the head with a baseball bat. Madonna supposedly went to Cedars-Sinai to get an X-ray, but she never filed a report with the cops. Madonna and Sean eventually got back together and its been reported that in December 1989, he broke into her Malibu house and found her in the master bedroom where they fought. Sean allegedly tied her to a chair and drunkenly beat her on-and-off for 9 hours. She was able to get away and went to the police station. Sean was arrested and charged with battery and inflicting corporal injury. Madonna filed for divorce a week later. She also dropped the assault charges.



I thought it was just a rumor didn't know he was charged/arrested for it. Not to get off track but wonder how the lawsuit against Lee Daniels will play out. Interesting and sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I thought it was just a rumor didn't know he was charged/arrested for it. Not to get off track but wonder how the lawsuit against Lee Daniels will play out. Interesting and sad.



That was no rumor. They tried to rewrite history as if there aren't people who remember his abuse. Sean is crazy. About the lawsuit.. they settled. Lee Daniels released a public apology and donated to Sean's charity. 

You can read the statement in Sean Penn's thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30176679&postcount=108


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Sasha2012 said:


> That was no rumor. They tried to rewrite history as if there aren't people who remember his abuse. Sean is crazy. About the lawsuit.. they settled. Lee Daniels released a publy apology and donated to Sean's charity.
> 
> You can read the statement in Sean Penn's thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30176679&postcount=108



Wow!  Well ain't that some bs.


----------



## cakegirl

Amber Heard probably gets PTSD every time she sees a scarf!


----------



## Singra

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I thought it was just a rumor didn't know he was charged/arrested for it. Not to get off track but wonder how the lawsuit against Lee Daniels will play out. Interesting and sad.



Lee Daniels lost and had to issue an apology.


I've read a couple of very in depth articles that tried to track down the evidence from that incident. The tone of the articles was pretty neutral and they seemed like they did their due diligence... but what do I know. The truth of what happened is a little murkier and many details from that night were misreported in the initial and subsequent waves of reports. As I recall the detail about the baseball bat for instance isn't 100% accurate... when you read the original sources, see what's left of the evidence and see how the mags and tabs quoted from each other over the years you see how the story mutated. 

Not saying that something didn't happen just that the reports over the years are not the most reliable and it's important to remember it's a story that was fed by intense tabloid interest in the couple at the time.


----------



## Sasha2012

Amber Heard emerged from a four-hour meeting with her legal team in Los Angeles in a more cheerful mood, smiling with relief and hugging a female friend.

The actress, who has filed for divorce from Johnny Depp and accused him of domestic violence, was pictured apparently in good spirits as she left the office building laughing and walked to a waiting limousine.

Heard, who was clasping a laptop computer, arrived at the office at around 3.30pm on Saturday and did not leave until about 7.30pm.

In court documents, Heard details the alleged violence during their 15-month marriage, saying she 'lived in fear' of the Pirates of the Caribbean star and worried that he could return to the L.A. condominium they shared to 'terrorize me physically and emotionally.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...busive-husband-Johnny-Depp.html#ixzz4A6jC7Uhu


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's very different looking without makeup.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Amber Heard emerged from a four-hour meeting with her legal team in Los Angeles in a more cheerful mood, smiling with relief and hugging a female friend.
> 
> The actress, who has filed for divorce from Johnny Depp and accused him of domestic violence, was pictured apparently in good spirits as she left the office building laughing and walked to a waiting limousine.
> 
> Heard, who was clasping a laptop computer, arrived at the office at around 3.30pm on Saturday and did not leave until about 7.30pm.
> 
> In court documents, Heard details the alleged violence during their 15-month marriage, saying she 'lived in fear' of the Pirates of the Caribbean star and worried that he could return to the L.A. condominium they shared to 'terrorize me physically and emotionally.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...busive-husband-Johnny-Depp.html#ixzz4A6jC7Uhu


laughing all the way to the bank?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sdkitty said:


> laughing all the way to the bank?



I don't know - that expression looks forced to me - same with her friend.

Mess. All of it.


----------



## VickyB

What in God's name has happened to Johnny Depp's looks? He's always opted for bohem chic eccentric and it worked for him (I thought it was kinda hot actually) but what the hey is this current"look"??? Over the hill bloated rocker??? Mid life crisis????? It is awful. His current look is old and sad.


----------



## Singra

^ His recent appearances with his band are lame and don't endear me to him at all. It just makes me want him to get his sh*t together even more. 




ChanelMommy said:


> She's very different looking without makeup.



I know right! she looks so much younger. Not that I paid much attention before but I can't recall seeing photos of her without makeup before the last couple of weeks. 








I know I'm going to get in trouble for saying this but what the heck... 

The thing with Amber is that her injuries weren't severe enough for me to care all that much if I'm honest. I know that's horrible to say and you can't judge trauma by external injuries and abuse is unacceptable and all acts of violence should be condemned etc (forgive me if I've left something out).... but I mean it's not like it was on the level of what Rihanna went through. Rihanna's injuries and the account of what happened to her were horrifying. Having a phone thrown at you and being shouted at and having your hair grabbed but some unfit, slightly overweight, ageing rocker/actor/eccentric isn't on that level.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> ^ His recent appearances with his band are lame and don't endear me to him at all. It just makes me want him to get his sh*t together even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! she looks so much younger. Not that I paid much attention before but I can't recall seeing photos of her without makeup before the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm going to get in trouble for saying this but what the heck...
> 
> The thing with Amber is that her injuries weren't severe enough for me to care all that much if I'm honest. I know that's horrible to say and you can't judge trauma by external injuries and abuse is unacceptable and all acts of violence should be condemned etc (forgive me if I've left something out).... but I mean it's not like it was on the level of what Rihanna went through. Rihanna's injuries and the account of what happened to her were horrifying. Having a phone thrown at you and being shouted at and having your hair grabbed but some unfit, slightly overweight, ageing rocker/actor/eccentric isn't on that level.



Physical abuse isn't the only kind of abuse, in fact emotional abuse can have longer lasting, invisible scars.

That being said, any attack on your person can be frightening - even if the injuries aren't much to look at.

I think comparing how one victim looks to another and deeming one more worthy is dangerous, simply based on aesthetics - even if that victim is an entirely unsympathetic type of person like Amber.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Physical abuse isn't the only kind of abuse, in fact emotional abuse can have longer lasting, invisible scars.
> 
> That being said, any attack on your person can be frightening - even if the injuries aren't much to look at.
> 
> I think comparing how one victim looks to another and deeming one more worthy is dangerous, simply based on aesthetics - even if that victim is an entirely unsympathetic type of person like Amber.




But that's not what Amber claimed. She's been painting JD as wife-beater, that's why she wants 50 millions a month.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> But that's not what Amber claimed. She's been painting JD as wife-beater, that's why she wants 50 millions a month.



Yes, that IS what Amber is claiming. From the legal documents:* "excessive emotional, verbal and physical abuse from Johnny"*

The last part of what I said is true. Comparing Rihanna's injuries to Amber's isn't fair.- being attacked is damaging on your psyche - the injuries are only part of it. Look, I don't even _like _Amber but this is dangerous territory IMHO.

You hit your partner once, sorry yes you're a wife beater.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> Vanessa won't bite the hand that feeds her.



Exactly!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> But that's not what Amber claimed. She's been painting JD as wife-beater, that's why she wants 50 millions a month.



50 million?? She wants 50k, not 50 million.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, that IS what Amber is claiming. From the legal documents:* "excessive emotional, verbal and physical abuse from Johnny"*
> 
> The last part of what I said is true. Comparing Rihanna's injuries to Amber's isn't fair.- being attacked is damaging on your psyche - the injuries are only part of it. Look, I don't even _like _Amber but this is dangerous territory IMHO.
> 
> You hit your partner once, sorry yes you're a wife beater.



This is agreeable. Just because Lori Allison and Vanessa are defending him by saying he never hit THEM, it does not mean he did not hit Amber. There's no connection. It was a different relationship with a different person.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 50 million?? She wants 50k, not 50 million.




Lol! Sorry. Hadn't had my coffee yet.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Sorry. Hadn't had my coffee yet.



Lol. I've had worse oops on this forum. Coffee fixes all


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol. I've had worse oops on this forum. Coffee fixes all



Sure does! Having my second morning cup right now


----------



## Ladybug09

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Raquel is their neighbor and gave a statement
> 
> View attachment 3368284



First thing I saw....Friends with Amber since 2003.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, that IS what Amber is claiming. From the legal documents:* "excessive emotional, verbal and physical abuse from Johnny"*
> 
> The last part of what I said is true. Comparing Rihanna's injuries to Amber's isn't fair.- being attacked is damaging on your psyche - the injuries are only part of it. Look, I don't even _like _Amber but this is dangerous territory IMHO.
> 
> You hit your partner once, sorry yes you're a wife beater.




I understand what you're saying. You're right that emotional and verbal attack are as dangerous as physical attack but don't you think that Amber might have said and done the same things to Johnny? That's why it's called an argument or worse, fight. Just because Amber is a woman doesn't mean she can't say things or do things that are emotionally damaging.

And no, you can't say that Johnny is a wife-beater because it's not proven in the court yet that he beat Amber. Innocent until proven.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I understand what you're saying. You're right that emotional and verbal attack are as dangerous as physical attack but don't you think that Amber might have said and done the same things to Johnny? That's why it's called an argument or worse, fight. Just because Amber is a woman doesn't mean she can't say things or do things that are emotionally damaging.
> 
> And no, you can't say that Johnny is a wife-beater because it's not proven in the court yet that he beat Amber. Innocent until proven.



Yes, I agree. She may have done the same to him. I don't disagree here. But that's not being alleged by Johnny or his team.

I meant in general re: wife-beater, about attitudes to men who abuse. It's only alleged in this case, yes.

I understand why JD's team are getting Vanessa and Lori to produce statements BUT it doesn't impact my own opinion here about what went down in this case. That opinion may change as things come to light.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, I agree. She may have done the same to him. I don't disagree here. But that's not being alleged by Johnny or his team.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant in general re: wife-beater, about attitudes to men who abuse. It's only alleged in this case, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why JD's team are getting Vanessa and Lori to produce statements BUT it doesn't impact my own opinion here about what went down in this case. That opinion may change as things come to light.




I agree with your last sentence. Mine as well &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Physical abuse isn't the only kind of abuse, in fact emotional abuse can have longer lasting, invisible scars.
> 
> That being said, any attack on your person can be frightening - even if the injuries aren't much to look at.
> 
> I think comparing how one victim looks to another and deeming one more worthy is dangerous, simply based on aesthetics - even if that victim is an entirely unsympathetic type of person like Amber.



100% agree and I do know this, I was actually hoping someone would say what you did. I was wanting to express a feeling I have in spite of this. You can know things intellectually and still have feelings that swing in a way that may not compliment what you know.

The feeling mostly highlights the overall impression I have of Depp which is that I don't find him threatening... I find him quite pathetic actually.


Edit: Also I can understand why people react the way they do when these types of stories come out. The optics of a situation go a long way in determining a narrative. It takes a lot of work to sift through fact and fiction and it's a process that is often unsatisfying, it's a lot easier to go with a gut feel and what is a gut feel but your sub-conscious processing small bits of information you're constantly seeing and hearing.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

If he hit her, could it be that she was the one who threw a hit or two first? Because she strikes me as a wild one. 

Maybe he was defending himself.


----------



## Singra

Cinamonn_girl said:


> If he hit her, could it be that she was the one who threw a hit or two first? Because she strikes me as a wild one.
> 
> Maybe he was defending himself.



To be honest I think it went down as she described, it's the rest of their relationship and where they are in their lives that gives context to it.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> ^ His recent appearances with his band are lame and don't endear me to him at all. It just makes me want him to get his sh*t together even more.
> 
> I know right! she looks so much younger. Not that I paid much attention before but I can't recall seeing photos of her without makeup before the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I know I'm going to get in trouble for saying this but what the heck...
> 
> The thing with Amber is that her injuries weren't severe enough for me to care all that much if I'm honest. I know that's horrible to say and you can't judge trauma by external injuries and abuse is unacceptable and all acts of violence should be condemned etc (forgive me if I've left something out).... but I mean it's not like it was on the level of what Rihanna went through. Rihanna's injuries and the account of what happened to her were horrifying. *Having a phone thrown at you and being shouted at and having your hair grabbed but some unfit, slightly overweight, ageing rocker/actor/eccentric isn't on that level.*





Singra said:


> 100% agree and I do know this, I was actually hoping someone would say what you did. I was wanting to express a feeling I have in spite of this. You can know things intellectually and still have feelings that swing in a way that may not compliment what you know.
> 
> *The feeling mostly highlights the overall impression I have of Depp which is that I don't find him threatening... I find him quite pathetic actually.*



I totally understand where you're coming from. Johnny is no Chris Brown. He's not young, athletic and muscular. He doesn't seem like much of a physical threat. In fact, if he'd stand above me shouting at me I'd probably start laughing because of the dangling necklaces and eyeliner. But if you're a young and skinny actress that probably hasn't eaten in months you wouldn't have the power to physically attack him. There is this fight, flight or freeze thing and I have a feeling she froze. I mean she also said he was drunk and high so most of the obscenities he's shouted were probably unclear anyway. I don't know. This is something that sounds like it didn't happen the first time and I think before she engaged him and did equally nasty stuff. So can you then still call it abuse just because this time you would like a divorce and money?
Her statement indicated he accused her of cheating and this is how the argument started. Sounds like mentally she already checked out of the relationship.


----------



## bag-mania

VickyB said:


> What in God's name has happened to Johnny Depp's looks? He's always opted for bohem chic eccentric and it worked for him (I thought it was kinda hot actually) but what the hey is this current"look"??? Over the hill bloated rocker??? Mid life crisis????? It is awful. His current look is old and sad.




You are seeing the effects of time and his choices in life. He simply followed the path of many others before him in Hollywood, indulging in behaviors that destroyed what he had.

Although I never thought he was hot since he always gave off a creepy weirdo vibe.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> I totally understand where you're coming from. Johnny is no Chris Brown. He's not young, athletic and muscular. He doesn't seem like much of a physical threat. In fact, if he'd stand above me shouting at me I'd probably start laughing because of the dangling necklaces and eyeliner. But if you're a young and skinny actress that probably hasn't eaten in months you wouldn't have the power to physically attack him. There is this fight, flight or freeze thing and I have a feeling she froze. I mean she also said he was drunk and high so most of the obscenities he's shouted were probably unclear anyway. I don't know. This is something that sounds like it didn't happen the first time and I think before she engaged him and did equally nasty stuff. So can you then still call it abuse just because this time you would like a divorce and money?
> Her statement indicated he accused her of cheating and this is how the argument started. Sounds like mentally she already checked out of the relationship.



I can see how Depp can be threatening, I was mostly wanting to express a background prejudice that's been rolling around in the back of my mind because I know that does influence my thinking. We're all guilty of selection bias and I'm always curious why people select the information they do in certain situations. I try to take a long hard look at myself (often unsuccessfully) to identify why I think the way I do and then I like to throw things out there to see what comes back and hopefully in that process I can figure more things out. 

I've been asking myself why I don't trust Amber 100%... I think a lot of it has to do with that letter she and her lawyer sent to Depp, it seemed like a thinly veiled threat translating to... if you don't pay what we're asking the sh*t's gonna get real... and then it did get real. That and the white trash comment from an old interview with her posted a few pages back. She's also always struck me as someone who's quite flinty, definitely not naive. I looked at the photos of her leaving the court house (or wherever), crying in the car and thought... oh please! 

But on the other hand... Abuse is abuse even if the person may be opportunistic and the law and society dictate that he should pay a penalty if he committed the crime. He's the one who lost control and now someone has a case... sucks for him but when there is chaos in your life (to that degree) there is a reason for it, he probably should have looked at that long ago instead of letting it brew. 

Things for Depp were quite calm for a while, the last time there were stories of bad behaviour was when he was with Kate Moss, he's probably someone who is influenced quite a bit by the person he's with, add drugs + alcohol and it's a volatile cocktail.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> I can see how Depp can be threatening, I was mostly wanting to express a background prejudice that's been rolling around in the back of my mind because I know that does influence my thinking. We're all guilty of selection bias and I'm always curious why people select the information they do in certain situations. I try to take a long hard look at myself (often unsuccessfully) to identify why I think the way I do and then I like to throw things out there to see what comes back and hopefully in that process I can figure more things out.
> 
> I've been asking myself why I don't trust Amber 100%... I think a lot of it has to do with that letter she and her lawyer sent to Depp, it seemed like a thinly veiled threat translating to... if you don't pay what we're asking the sh*t's gonna get real. That and the white trash comment from an old interview with her posted a few pages back, what could be more white trash than this current situation? She strikes me as someone who's quite flinty, definitely not naive. I definitely looked at the photos of her leaving the court house (or wherever), crying in the car and thought... oh please!
> 
> But on the other hand... Abuse is abuse even if the person may be opportunistic and the law and society dictate that he should pay a penalty if he committed the crime. He's the one who lost control and now someone has a case... sucks for him but when there is chaos in your life (to that degree) there is a reason for it, he probably should have looked at that long ago instead of letting it brew.
> 
> Things for Depp were quite calm for a while, the last time there were stories of bad behaviour was when he was with Kate Moss, he's probably someone who is influenced quite a bit by the person he's with, add drugs + alcohol and it's a volatile cocktail.



This is a great post and I keep going back and forth too.

And I know why: my first reaction is to not discount the alleged victim. 

That's why I keep saying even though I don't like her I need to hear more from Depp's camp. She's also calling some of his team as witnesses and apparently has video.

I think they were both very bad for the other. 

It's a good conversation though.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Singra said:


> I can see how Depp can be threatening, I was mostly wanting to express a background prejudice that's been rolling around in the back of my mind because I know that does influence my thinking. We're all guilty of selection bias and I'm always curious why people select the information they do in certain situations. I try to take a long hard look at myself (often unsuccessfully) to identify why I think the way I do and then I like to throw things out there to see what comes back and hopefully in that process I can figure more things out.
> 
> I've been asking myself why I don't trust Amber 100%... I think a lot of it has to do with that letter she and her lawyer sent to Depp, it seemed like a thinly veiled threat translating to... if you don't pay what we're asking the sh*t's gonna get real... and then it did get real. That and the white trash comment from an old interview with her posted a few pages back. She's also always struck me as someone who's quite flinty, definitely not naive. I looked at the photos of her leaving the court house (or wherever), crying in the car and thought... oh please!
> 
> But on the other hand... Abuse is abuse even if the person may be opportunistic and the law and society dictate that he should pay a penalty if he committed the crime. He's the one who lost control and now someone has a case... sucks for him but when there is chaos in your life (to that degree) there is a reason for it, he probably should have looked at that long ago instead of letting it brew.
> 
> Things for Depp were quite calm for a while, the last time there were stories of bad behaviour was when he was with Kate Moss, he's probably someone who is influenced quite a bit by the person he's with, add drugs + alcohol and it's a volatile cocktail.




Very good observation!


----------



## Chagall

ChanelMommy said:


> She's very different looking without makeup.




She looks so young and fresh without make up! She is a very pretty young woman.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> I can see how Depp can be threatening, I was mostly wanting to express a background prejudice that's been rolling around in the back of my mind because I know that does influence my thinking. We're all guilty of selection bias and I'm always curious why people select the information they do in certain situations. I try to take a long hard look at myself (often unsuccessfully) to identify why I think the way I do and then I like to throw things out there to see what comes back and hopefully in that process I can figure more things out.
> 
> I've been asking myself why I don't trust Amber 100%... I think a lot of it has to do with that letter she and her lawyer sent to Depp, it seemed like a thinly veiled threat translating to... if you don't pay what we're asking the sh*t's gonna get real... and then it did get real. That and the white trash comment from an old interview with her posted a few pages back. She's also always struck me as someone who's quite flinty, definitely not naive. I looked at the photos of her leaving the court house (or wherever), crying in the car and thought... oh please!
> 
> But on the other hand... Abuse is abuse even if the person may be opportunistic and the law and society dictate that he should pay a penalty if he committed the crime. He's the one who lost control and now someone has a case... sucks for him but when there is chaos in your life (to that degree) there is a reason for it, he probably should have looked at that long ago instead of letting it brew.
> 
> Things for Depp were quite calm for a while, the last time there were stories of bad behaviour was when he was with Kate Moss, he's probably someone who is influenced quite a bit by the person he's with, add drugs + alcohol and it's a volatile cocktail.



Yeah I get that. You're probably right. I feel like you. There's this mistrust on my side for Amber. I feel like she planned that all along. The letter from the lawyer looks like ONE attempt to settle it out of court but the media narrative is she tried for the "longest" time to keep it out of the media.

Why does she even have video of previous attacks? Wouldn't Johnny have tried to get rid of that? And her saying that his kids do not hate her is also an attempt to change the narrative. She's playing with the media as much as he does but if her story were true she wouldn't need all of this. And then of course her appearance at court. I tell you the role of her lifetime. A huge bruise on her cheek and the next day after the meeting you hardly see anything. She's got some healing powers.

He might have emotionally abused her but I have yet to see any clear evidence of him having physically abused her. He threw a phone that might not even was aimed at her but in her general direction. She was on the phone while he tried to fight with her. That riled him up even more. He took the phone and threw it. It could've been like that. That doesn't sound like intentional physical abuse given that he likes to rather destroy hotel rooms. It also seems like she's not good at navigating arguments. You don't start a fight one day after his mother died, he's coming in drunk and high and he's accusing you of cheating. You just walk away from that. That was a fight boiling right there.

I agree with you though that whatever partner you have it will amplify your own behaviour. Whether it's a partner that calms you down or riles you up.


----------



## gazoo

Source:
http://www.thewrap.com/johnny-depp-...by-amber-heard-heres-how-i-know-guest-column/

Actor&#8217;s friend, comic Doug Stanhope, says that Heard was &#8220;threatening to lie about him publicly in any and every possible duplicitous way if he didn&#8217;t agree to her terms&#8221;
It&#8217;s almost 4 a.m. and I can&#8217;t sleep. Not even dozing off. Today, a friend of mine was pilloried in the press for domestic violence. Coupled with a picture of his wife with a bruise, he was murdered on social media.
I watched it happen and I didn&#8217;t say a f&#8212;ing word.
Even though I knew it was bulls&#8212;.

We&#8217;d watched it build like this since before they were married. We&#8217;d watched her manipulate and f&#8212; with him for years. We didn&#8217;t say a word. To each other, yes, but never to him.
When your friend is in an awful, abusive relationship &#8212; man or woman &#8212; and you risk weighing in that their counterpart is a demon, you know the odds are they will jump right back into the fire and then dump you from their life for being honest.
Most of us have been on one or both sides of this coin. Choosing to be blinded, or removing the people who have clearer eyes that can guide you.
The fact that Hollywood and the entertainment industry at large &#8212; f&#8212;, society as a whole &#8212; turns a blind eye to domestic violence is abhorrent.

But the tides have turned in such a way that the mere allegation that such a crime has occurred leaves the person accused as guilty without due process.
My girlfriend, Bingo, and I have known Johnny Depp for a few years now. We have watched Amber Heard f&#8212; with him at his weakest &#8212; or watched him at his weakest from being f&#8212;ed with &#8212; for the entire time we&#8217;ve known him.
And we didn&#8217;t say s&#8212;.
Because he&#8217;s Johnny Depp.
And we didn&#8217;t want to be thrown out of the circle for saying that The Emperor was being Stripped of His Clothes.

It isn&#8217;t my place to name people who agreed with us but I couldn&#8217;t name one person closely associated with him that didn&#8217;t feel the same.
But nobody said s&#8212; to his face.
Bingo and I were at Johnny&#8217;s house for most of that Saturday until just before the alleged assault. We assumed initially that his dour mood was because of his mother&#8217;s death the day before. But he opened up in the most vulnerable of ways that it was not only his mother, but that Amber was now going to leave him, threatening to lie about him publicly in any and every possible duplicitous way if he didn&#8217;t agree to her terms. Blackmail is what I would imagine other people might put it, including the manner in which he is now being vilified.
We stopped not saying s&#8212;.

Bingo and I together, and then separately, told him how much we were aware of this manipulative a&#8211;hole, how his closest circle had all agreed on this since the day we met and that we all feared that telling him outright might alienate us all.
Love makes you do funny things.
I told him the truth and I half-expected to be asked to leave. But I wasn&#8217;t seeing Johnny Depp. I saw a naked Emperor. And we told him to get dressed.
Other people came in and out during the afternoon, all verifying that we&#8217;d been cowardly, saying things only behind his back for so long.
He seemed dumbstruck that nobody had ever come clean about this and he thanked everyone for being honest.

He still pronounced his love for Amber but was presciently aware that she was going to pull off some kind of ruse to f&#8212; him over.
He hadn&#8217;t slept in days with anxiety.
You&#8217;d call him a paranoid if you didn&#8217;t know better.
But he knew better and he was right.
As he finally felt like he could sleep, we left him. From what we now read in the news, later that night the police were called to his house for a domestic dispute. Finding no criminal act had occurred and no signs of physical abuse, the police left.
Everything Johnny had told us that she&#8217;d been threatening had actually come to be. It blew up in the news, raced through the Internet like a plague and blew up on Twitter like it was the McMartin child abuse scandal. People are swarming with torches on social media.

I watched it all happen ahead of time and I watched it come to fruition today. And I haven&#8217;t been able to sleep again because I didn&#8217;t say s&#8212; to defend him.
Why?
Because I felt like in defending him I would just come across as a sycophant trying to attach myself to a sensationalized story in order to further my career. A latterday Kato Kaelin. And now as the sun is coming up, I realized not saying s&#8212; to defend him is a far worse crime of ego; to leave a friend hanging so you don&#8217;t look like a suck-up.
I &#8212; and the &#8220;we&#8221; that were there &#8212; aren&#8217;t suck-ups or apologists. We were witnesses.
I didn&#8217;t jump into the fray because I was weak; it was because I didn&#8217;t want to look like a name-dropper.
I&#8217;ll name-drop now. Johnny Depp is my friend.

But any one of my friends will tell you I always call them out on bulls&#8212;. Abusing women is bulls&#8212;. Johnny doesn&#8217;t abuse anyone. And he told me that day ahead of time that she&#8217;d pull some kind of s&#8212; like this.
Johnny Depp got used, manipulated, set up and made to look like an a&#8211;hole. And he saw it coming and didn&#8217;t or couldn&#8217;t do anything to stop it.
He may never talk to me again for saying it but I&#8217;d never forgive myself for not coming to his defense out of fear or ego.
I stand up for my friends and I tell the f&#8212;ing truth.


Amber Heard&#8216;s representatives have not yet returned TheWrap&#8217;s request for comment on this Hollyblog.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gawd, what a freaking mess. Friends on both sides accounting for them. It's going to be really hard to get unbiased opinions.


----------



## Hobbsy

Singra said:


> I can see how Depp can be threatening, I was mostly wanting to express a background prejudice that's been rolling around in the back of my mind because I know that does influence my thinking. We're all guilty of selection bias and I'm always curious why people select the information they do in certain situations. I try to take a long hard look at myself (often unsuccessfully) to identify why I think the way I do and then I like to throw things out there to see what comes back and hopefully in that process I can figure more things out.
> 
> I've been asking myself why I don't trust Amber 100%... I think a lot of it has to do with that letter she and her lawyer sent to Depp, it seemed like a thinly veiled threat translating to... if you don't pay what we're asking the sh*t's gonna get real... and then it did get real. That and the white trash comment from an old interview with her posted a few pages back. She's also always struck me as someone who's quite flinty, definitely not naive. I looked at the photos of her leaving the court house (or wherever), crying in the car and thought... oh please!
> 
> But on the other hand... Abuse is abuse even if the person may be opportunistic and the law and society dictate that he should pay a penalty if he committed the crime. He's the one who lost control and now someone has a case... sucks for him but when there is chaos in your life (to that degree) there is a reason for it, he probably should have looked at that long ago instead of letting it brew.
> 
> Things for Depp were quite calm for a while, the last time there were stories of bad behaviour was when he was with Kate Moss, he's probably someone who is influenced quite a bit by the person he's with, add drugs + alcohol and it's a volatile cocktail.


Good post.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gawd, what a freaking mess. Friends on both sides accounting for them. It's going to be really hard to get unbiased opinions.



I haven't seen much friends on her side except for the neighbours and a rather vague defence from Evan Rachel Wood.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Slowly, people are coming out in his defense. Paul Bettany, his first wife, Laurie Holden. Looks like he's got backup in Hollywood.




Unfortunately that does not mean he was not abusive. People very close to abused women can have absolutely no idea what is going on behind closed doors! Abusers often keep their true persona hidden! Even family members of the abused have no idea what is going on!


----------



## dangerouscurves

gazoo said:


> Source:
> http://www.thewrap.com/johnny-depp-...by-amber-heard-heres-how-i-know-guest-column/
> 
> Actors friend, comic Doug Stanhope, says that Heard was threatening to lie about him publicly in any and every possible duplicitous way if he didnt agree to her terms
> Its almost 4 a.m. and I cant sleep. Not even dozing off. Today, a friend of mine was pilloried in the press for domestic violence. Coupled with a picture of his wife with a bruise, he was murdered on social media.
> I watched it happen and I didnt say a fing word.
> Even though I knew it was bulls.
> 
> Wed watched it build like this since before they were married. Wed watched her manipulate and f with him for years. We didnt say a word. To each other, yes, but never to him.
> When your friend is in an awful, abusive relationship  man or woman  and you risk weighing in that their counterpart is a demon, you know the odds are they will jump right back into the fire and then dump you from their life for being honest.
> Most of us have been on one or both sides of this coin. Choosing to be blinded, or removing the people who have clearer eyes that can guide you.
> The fact that Hollywood and the entertainment industry at large  f, society as a whole  turns a blind eye to domestic violence is abhorrent.
> 
> But the tides have turned in such a way that the mere allegation that such a crime has occurred leaves the person accused as guilty without due process.
> My girlfriend, Bingo, and I have known Johnny Depp for a few years now. We have watched Amber Heard f with him at his weakest  or watched him at his weakest from being fed with  for the entire time weve known him.
> And we didnt say s.
> Because hes Johnny Depp.
> And we didnt want to be thrown out of the circle for saying that The Emperor was being Stripped of His Clothes.
> 
> It isnt my place to name people who agreed with us but I couldnt name one person closely associated with him that didnt feel the same.
> But nobody said s to his face.
> Bingo and I were at Johnnys house for most of that Saturday until just before the alleged assault. We assumed initially that his dour mood was because of his mothers death the day before. But he opened up in the most vulnerable of ways that it was not only his mother, but that Amber was now going to leave him, threatening to lie about him publicly in any and every possible duplicitous way if he didnt agree to her terms. Blackmail is what I would imagine other people might put it, including the manner in which he is now being vilified.
> We stopped not saying s.
> 
> Bingo and I together, and then separately, told him how much we were aware of this manipulative ahole, how his closest circle had all agreed on this since the day we met and that we all feared that telling him outright might alienate us all.
> Love makes you do funny things.
> I told him the truth and I half-expected to be asked to leave. But I wasnt seeing Johnny Depp. I saw a naked Emperor. And we told him to get dressed.
> Other people came in and out during the afternoon, all verifying that wed been cowardly, saying things only behind his back for so long.
> He seemed dumbstruck that nobody had ever come clean about this and he thanked everyone for being honest.
> 
> He still pronounced his love for Amber but was presciently aware that she was going to pull off some kind of ruse to f him over.
> He hadnt slept in days with anxiety.
> Youd call him a paranoid if you didnt know better.
> But he knew better and he was right.
> As he finally felt like he could sleep, we left him. From what we now read in the news, later that night the police were called to his house for a domestic dispute. Finding no criminal act had occurred and no signs of physical abuse, the police left.
> Everything Johnny had told us that shed been threatening had actually come to be. It blew up in the news, raced through the Internet like a plague and blew up on Twitter like it was the McMartin child abuse scandal. People are swarming with torches on social media.
> 
> I watched it all happen ahead of time and I watched it come to fruition today. And I havent been able to sleep again because I didnt say s to defend him.
> Why?
> Because I felt like in defending him I would just come across as a sycophant trying to attach myself to a sensationalized story in order to further my career. A latterday Kato Kaelin. And now as the sun is coming up, I realized not saying s to defend him is a far worse crime of ego; to leave a friend hanging so you dont look like a suck-up.
> I  and the we that were there  arent suck-ups or apologists. We were witnesses.
> I didnt jump into the fray because I was weak; it was because I didnt want to look like a name-dropper.
> Ill name-drop now. Johnny Depp is my friend.
> 
> But any one of my friends will tell you I always call them out on bulls. Abusing women is bulls. Johnny doesnt abuse anyone. And he told me that day ahead of time that shed pull some kind of s like this.
> Johnny Depp got used, manipulated, set up and made to look like an ahole. And he saw it coming and didnt or couldnt do anything to stop it.
> He may never talk to me again for saying it but Id never forgive myself for not coming to his defense out of fear or ego.
> I stand up for my friends and I tell the fing truth.
> 
> 
> Amber Heards representatives have not yet returned TheWraps request for comment on this Hollyblog.




I incline to believe this guy. She's been plotting this all along!


----------



## djuna1

Thank you gazoo for your post . This is getting uglier and uglier by the day. 
Didn't Amber say she has a video from one of the times Johnny supposedly hit her? Has it been released yet? It's hard to keep up with this case.


----------



## djuna1

I also wondering about what Doug said: She was manipulating him for *years*? When did Amber and Johnny start dating?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

djuna1 said:


> I also wondering about what Doug said: She was manipulating him for *years*? When did Amber and Johnny start dating?



I think she said 2012 or 2013 in her court docs?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

If she REALLY has a video, she needs to drop it....show those receipts


----------



## dangerouscurves

djuna1 said:


> I also wondering about what Doug said: She was manipulating him for *years*? When did Amber and Johnny start dating?




I guess since The Rum Diary.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

dangerouscurves said:


> I understand what you're saying. You're right that emotional and verbal attack are as dangerous as physical attack but don't you think that Amber might have said and done the same things to Johnny? That's why it's called an argument or worse, fight. Just because Amber is a woman doesn't mean she can't say things or do things that are emotionally damaging.
> 
> And no, you can't say that Johnny is a wife-beater because it's not proven in the court yet that he beat Amber. Innocent until proven.



Courts don't always get it right and I doubt they will drag  this out for much longer they'll probably settle on something. Even if he didn't hit her he's still a douche for arguing with people the way he did with Amber, Kate and even Winona who has thrown subtle shade over years. I highly doubt Vanessa hasn't seen his temper or him breaking things


----------



## floatinglili

I firmly believe that domestic violence is a massively under reported social issue but I am not willing to hang a man high for screaming at his wife. Family can expect that type of taboo behaviour from time to time. She's not a drinking buddy or girl on a third date. 

Breaking things is intimidating and definitely Not Nice, but as a wife I would make a note of the bad behaviour and track it as an indicator of distress. Not a deal breaker if it is a Very Rare event. (Once a decade when we have a disaster?)

If he threw a phone and it hit her, I am still willing to consider his story. After all, any honest mother will tell you that siblings easily get to similar levels of violence. Not condoning it. Not excusing it. Just being honest. Have you seen a ten year old with an eight year old sibling on a bad day?

I am willing to go out on a limb and say one episode of one thrown object and shouting, even one episode of breaking things, does not an habitual abuser make. Context is important in understanding human behaviour in my opinion. (Probably one reason why I am happily married after all these years lol) the severity of the physical injury and the duration of a physical abuse episode is actually important in assessing the situation in my view. 
Emotional abuse is a different issue, perhaps unquantifiable from either party's position and let's face it she is attempting to destroy his reputation, perhaps his future earning ability and a sizeable fortune at that. Her profile and therefore future earning ability has been ably assisted by her association with him and she is not impeded by any mothering responsibilities. She is still young, she didn't invest too much time. If I were Amber I'd say thanks, cash my cheque and move on...


----------



## hellobyebye

Reading all these comments in regards to this domestic violence situation really just highlights why people don't come out about the abuse they suffered. The way people put alleged victims on trial is insane. Homegirl is walking around with a bruise on her face and some people are trying to insinuate that this is all part of some great Gone Girl-esque plan, if Amber was truly a "gold digger" she went about everything the wrong way. Also, the career opportunities that Amber had before these allegations will likely go up in smoke, she legit has nothing to gain from going through with these charges (like the overwhelming majority of victims). And to the people coming out of the woodwork claiming that Johnny would never do anything like this (especially those who claim to be fans) need to learn to accept that you may not know someone like you think you do, abusers aren't abusive with everyone they meet. And let's not even get on the obvious misogyny that's taking place ie. the gold digger comment, people claiming that there's something "off" about Amber, the so-called manipulation, etc. Even if Amber's team leaks those videos there will still people angry at her probably alleging that she staged things/set Depp up, I remember that Ray Rice elevator video from not too long ago being leaked and people still had excuses.


----------



## BagBerry13

floatinglili said:


> I firmly believe that domestic violence is a massively under reported social issue but I am not willing to hang a man high for screaming at his wife. Family can expect that type of taboo behaviour from time to time. She's not a drinking buddy or girl on a third date.
> 
> Breaking things is intimidating and definitely Not Nice, but as a wife I would make a note of the bad behaviour and track it as an indicator of distress. Not a deal breaker if it is a Very Rare event. (Once a decade when we have a disaster?)
> 
> If he threw a phone and it hit her, I am still willing to consider his story. After all, any honest mother will tell you that siblings easily get to similar levels of violence. Not condoning it. Not excusing it. Just being honest. Have you seen a ten year old with an eight year old sibling on a bad day?
> 
> I am willing to go out on a limb and say one episode of one thrown object and shouting, even one episode of breaking things, does not an habitual abuser make. Context is important in understanding human behaviour in my opinion. (Probably one reason why I am happily married after all these years lol) the severity of the physical injury and the duration of a physical abuse episode is actually important in assessing the situation in my view.
> Emotional abuse is a different issue, perhaps unquantifiable from either party's position and let's face it she is attempting to destroy his reputation, perhaps his future earning ability and a sizeable fortune at that. Her profile and therefore future earning ability has been ably assisted by her association with him and she is not impeded by any mothering responsibilities. She is still young, she didn't invest too much time. If I were Amber I'd say thanks, cash my cheque and move on...



Exactly! I'm sure she's not the easiest to live with either. If she riles him up she must expect shouting and breaking things. It's just now she's using that to her advantage whereas before she just acknowledged it and moved on. She's not innocent in this situation.
My father regularly slammed doors when my parents were fighting. Not in a million years did he attempt to abuse. People make too quick a connection between throwing things around and hitting people because it's convenient.


----------



## Livia1

Sasha2012 said:


> Amber Heard emerged from a four-hour meeting with her legal team in Los Angeles in a more cheerful mood, smiling with relief and hugging a female friend.
> 
> The actress, who has filed for divorce from Johnny Depp and accused him of domestic violence, was pictured apparently in good spirits as she left the office building laughing and walked to a waiting limousine.
> 
> Heard, who was clasping a laptop computer, arrived at the office at around 3.30pm on Saturday and did not leave until about 7.30pm.
> 
> In court documents, Heard details the alleged violence during their 15-month marriage, saying she 'lived in fear' of the Pirates of the Caribbean star and worried that he could return to the L.A. condominium they shared to 'terrorize me physically and emotionally.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...busive-husband-Johnny-Depp.html#ixzz4A6jC7Uhu




I don't understand, didn't she have a red/fresh bruise just yesterday?


----------



## BagBerry13

Livia1 said:


> I don't understand, didn't she have a red/fresh bruise just yesterday?



Yep! I'll tell you, those healing powers.


----------



## djuna1

I really don't know what to think. People already thought she was a gold digging person, now they will make sure people think she's a liar who made up domestic abuse claims. This is not going to end well for her and I ask myself why would she risk everything with a lie just for money. I mean she had it already plus she got (some) roles but now? Her "career" is finished.


----------



## Livia1

BagBerry13 said:


> Yep! I'll tell you, those healing powers.




:giggles:


----------



## BagBerry13

djuna1 said:


> I really don't know what to think. People already thought she was a gold digging person, now they will make sure people think she's a liar who made up domestic abuse claims. This is not going to end well for her and I asking myself why would she risk anything with a lie just for money.* I mean she had it already plus she got (some) roles but now? *Her "career" is finished.



She didn't have anything. She might be legally entitled to half of his money but he right away rejected this in his filing which would've meant a long fight in court. Now she's trying to speed up the whole thing by claiming he abused her. Either she's downright broke and depends on his money or she's very greedy because either way she would've gotten money. Just not the amount she might have wanted.


----------



## Livia1

dangerouscurves said:


> I incline to believe this guy. She's been plotting this all along!




Me too.

Also, there have been stories/gossip for years about her actually encouraging his drug/alcohol use and about her taking money from him and cheating on him. 
I don't think she's quite the innocent woman she is all of a sudden trying to portrayal.


----------



## djuna1

BagBerry13 said:


> She didn't have anything. She might be legally entitled to half of his money *but he right away rejected this in his filing which would've meant a long fight in court*. Now she's trying to speed up the whole thing by claiming he abused her. Either she's downright broke and depends on his money or she's very greedy because either way she would've gotten money. Just not the amount she might have wanted.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> I incline to believe this guy. She's been plotting this all along!




so do i from the things i have been reading!   





BagBerry13 said:


> Yep! I'll tell you, those healing powers.





a miracle!!


----------



## cakegirl

Johnny Depp was with River Phoenix before he OD'd 22 years ago. He's now best friends with Marilyn Manson. He dated and trashed hotel rooms with Kate Moss. I don't think it took Amber Heard to cause his drug use.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BagBerry13 said:


> Exactly! I'm sure she's not the easiest to live with either. If she riles him up she must expect shouting and breaking things. It's just now she's using that to her advantage whereas before she just acknowledged it and moved on. She's not innocent in this situation.
> My father regularly slammed doors when my parents were fighting. Not in a million years did he attempt to abuse. People make too quick a connection between throwing things around and hitting people because it's convenient.



She should expect him to break things. Really? She should expect him to act like an ADULT and not throw bottles or anything else at her. Thats not how you argue with people nor is it acceptable. People that do need help.

Some of these comments are similar to the whole Chris Brown vs Rihanna debacle. 
Well what did she do to make him react like that... She provoked him what do you expect ......

People are eager to discredit her and ignore Johnny's problematic behavior which he's gotten into trouble for before Amber entered the picture.


----------



## BagBerry13

Why are you only quoting me? Other people on here said similar things.
You can't act like a b*tch and expect your husband to take it all in stride. I know it's an unpopular opinion but sometimes victims are not completely innocent. And I'm not talking about rape or similar things. That's violence where there's no excuse. Domestic violence is a complex issue otherwise she could've simply walked away years ago as she claimed it went on for the entirety of their relationship.
And no one's ignoring his behaviour. It was mentioned here multiple times. It seems rather people like to ignore her behaviour in the relationship.


----------



## obcessd

http://www.dougstanhope.com/journal/2016/5/29/words-fail-me

Interesting blog post. Whether he is guilty or not, I still feel empathy for what they are experiencing.


----------



## labelwhore04

There's no excuse for hitting a women(or throwing something at her, same thing), it doesn't matter how much of a b*tch she is or how much she "deserved" it. You just don't do that ever. It's irrelevant whether she "provoked" him or not. IF he did abuse her(that's a big if), it doesn't matter whether she's a terrible person, a gold digger or anything else. Her behaviour doesn't justify him abusing her. No wonder so many women don't come forward when they're being abused..


----------



## dangerouscurves

cakegirl said:


> Johnny Depp was with River Phoenix before he OD'd 22 years ago. He's now best friends with Marilyn Manson. He dated and trashed hotel rooms with Kate Moss. I don't think it took Amber Heard to cause his drug use.




Eh? Who says it was Amber who caused him to use drugs? 

Side note: he started to look bloated and unkempt in red carpet appearances since he started dating Amber.


----------



## mrsinsyder

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She should expect him to break things. Really? She should expect him to act like an ADULT and not throw bottles or anything else at her. Thats not how you argue with people nor is it acceptable. People that do need help.
> 
> Some of these comments are similar to the whole Chris Brown vs Rihanna debacle.
> Well what did she do to make him react like that... She provoked him what do you expect ......
> 
> People are eager to discredit her and ignore Johnny's problematic behavior which he's gotten into trouble for before Amber entered the picture.





labelwhore04 said:


> There's no excuse for hitting a women(or throwing something at her, same thing), it doesn't matter how much of a b*tch she is or how much she "deserved" it. You just don't do that ever. It's irrelevant whether she "provoked" him or not. IF he did abuse her(that's a big if), it doesn't matter whether she's a terrible person, a gold digger or anything else. Her behaviour doesn't justify him abusing her. No wonder so many women don't come forward when they're being abused..


Thank you. I can't believe people are saying there's a difference between violence and domestic violence... 

I wonder how many people would make excuses for him if he was not famous and lived in poverty. 

The Twitter study showing that 50% of the hateful misogynistic tweets sent are from women seems to be more and more accurate...

And again for the record, I have no idea what the truth is, I'm simply shocked at people falling over themselves to call her a liar.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank you. I can't believe people are saying there's a difference between violence and domestic violence...
> 
> I wonder how many people would make excuses for him if he was not famous and lived in poverty.
> 
> The Twitter study showing that 50% of the hateful misogynistic tweets sent are from women seems to be more and more accurate...




If he was not famous and living in poverty, Amber wouldn't have married him.


----------



## mrsinsyder

dangerouscurves said:


> If he was not famous and living in poverty, Amber wouldn't have married him.



Um, that was definitely not the point I was trying to get across


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank you. I can't believe people are saying there's a difference between violence and domestic violence...
> 
> I wonder how many people would make excuses for him if he was not famous and lived in poverty.
> 
> The Twitter study showing that 50% of the hateful misogynistic tweets sent are from women seems to be more and more accurate...
> 
> And again for the record, I have no idea what the truth is, I'm simply shocked at people falling over themselves to call her a liar.




Please don't forget that we also read about this incident and we make our own opinion based on what we read. Our opinion doesn't just come out of thin air and definitely not because she's a woman, young and less famous.


----------



## BagBerry13

I never said being a b*tch equals physical abuse but you can't expect him to sit on the couch chilling while she's letting rip. You must at least expect shouting. I also never said she deserved it, only that she's not completely innocent in how the situation unfolded. You can't be abused if you don't allow it. And I'm talking specifically about domestic abuse.


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> Um, that was definitely not the point I was trying to get across



Well, what was the point in bringing up his fame and fortune? That people only defend him because he's famous? Duh! Otherwise we all wouldn't know about it.


----------



## Wildflower22

What the heck is wrong with people? If what the neighbor said it true, that kind of behavior is NEVER okay. The lack of compassion in this thread for victims of abuse amazes me.


----------



## lizmil

The Doug Stanhope commentary rings true to me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagBerry13

Exactly, IF the neighbour says the truth. We haven't yet determined if it's true. But I'm supposed to be for the alleged victim by default? That's declaring him guilty without process.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Wildflower22 said:


> What the heck is wrong with people? If what the neighbor said it true, that kind of behavior is NEVER okay. The lack of compassion in this thread for victims of abuse amazes me.


I'm starting to feel a bit like I'm in the Twilight Zone. Luckily, erring on the side of compassion costs me nothing.


----------



## Chagall

cakegirl said:


> johnny depp was with river phoenix before he od'd 22 years ago. He's now best friends with marilyn manson. He dated and trashed hotel rooms with kate moss. I don't think it took amber heard to cause his drug use.




+1


----------



## cakegirl

dangerouscurves said:


> If he was not famous and living in poverty, Amber wouldn't have married him.



If she was unattractive he would not have married her. 

He was a hard core partier who met a women had kids and settled down a little for awhile. Then he ditches the partner, changes his look, goes back to  drugging and boozing and marries a young hot girl. His name is next to mid life crisis in the dictionary. And like most it's not ending well. She may not be good for him but good is not what he was looking for.


----------



## Livia1

BagBerry13 said:


> Exactly, IF the neighbour says the truth. We haven't yet determined if it's true. But I'm supposed to be for the alleged victim by default. That's declaring him guilty without process.




This [emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## hkuser

cant see the pictures


----------



## dangerouscurves

cakegirl said:


> If she was unattractive he would not have married her.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a hard core partier who met a women had kids and settled down a little for awhile. Then he ditches the partner, changes his look, goes back to  drugging and boozing and marries a young hot girl. His name is next to mid life crisis in the dictionary. And like most it's not ending well. She may not be good for him but good is not what he was looking for.




Lol! But this is about Amber taking advantage and trying to milk JD. I'm not saying JD is innocent, but isn't it Amber who's trying to get 50.000 spousal support?


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Yep! I'll tell you, those healing powers.




Concealer!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wildflower22 said:


> What the heck is wrong with people? If what the neighbor said it true, that kind of behavior is NEVER okay. The lack of compassion in this thread for victims of abuse amazes me.




It's not proven yet if she's a victim of DV.


----------



## Chagall

Unfortunately spousal abuse almost always follows a pattern:

-emotional
-verbal
-physical

We don't know if this applies here but it frequently does.


----------



## Wildflower22

dangerouscurves said:


> It's not proven yet if she's a victim of DV.




So do you think she hit herself across the face with the iPhone or faked the bruises?


----------



## BagBerry13

Possible if the story is true that she threatened beforehand that she would lie about him in public.

I'm still not sure about how it goes together that she's friends with the neighbours since 2003 but dated Johnny since 2012/2013 assuming the apartment is his. Did they move in next to them? That wouldn't make their story very credible siding with her automatically.


----------



## labelwhore04

BagBerry13 said:


> Exactly, IF the neighbour says the truth. We haven't yet determined if it's true. But I'm supposed to be for the alleged victim by default. That's declaring him guilty without process.



I don't think anyone is saying that. I for sure don't think that just because she's a women claiming abuse that everyone should automatically believe her. Women lie about these things all the time and the lives of many men have been ruined because of false claims. But i also think that her claims should be taken seriously and investigated thoroughly, and that people shouldn't make assumptions based on pre-conceived notions(that she's gold digger, opportunist, etc). It just seems like many people are discounting her story because of what they think of her, and of him, which i think is pretty naive. They're celebrities, we have no idea what they're like in their everyday lives. He could be abusive and violent, she could be a crazy liar, none of us have any idea. Even if Johnny never abused his previous gf's and has never done anything like this before, it doesn't mean it can't be true. He could've very easily snapped from the stress of his mom dying and this huge public divorce spectacle. These types of situations can bring out a side of people they didn't even know they had.

People have every right to question her side of the story, i definitely don't think that just because she's a women she should be automatically believed. Unfortunately there are women out there who make up these claims out of spite, anger, jealousy, etc. It's very sickening because it takes away from the actual victims. If she's indeed making this up to get back at him for whatever reason, then she's a truly awful person. I'd like to think that she wouldn't sink that low, but you never know. Regardless, her story shouldn't be automatically discounted either. She could very well be telling the truth. It's not fair to call her a liar right off the bat either. People should look at this situation objectively. I'm not on either side because i honestly don't know, the whole situation is fishy and there's obviously a lot more to the story.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wildflower22 said:


> So do you think she hit herself across the face with the iPhone or faked the bruises?




I'm not saying she did but there are people who are willing to do whatever to get what they want. Again, I'm not saying she did.


----------



## djuna1

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that. I for sure don't think that just because she's a women claiming abuse that everyone should automatically believe her. Women lie about these things all the time and the lives of many men have been ruined because of false claims. But i also think that her claims should be taken seriously and investigated thoroughly, and that people shouldn't make assumptions based on pre-conceived notions(that she's gold digger, opportunist, etc). It just seems like many people are discounting her story because of what they think of her, and of him, which i think is pretty naive. They're celebrities, we have no idea what they're like in their everyday lives. He could be abusive and violent, she could be a crazy liar, none of us have any idea. Even if Johnny never abused his previous gf's and has never done anything like this before, it doesn't mean it can't be true. He could've very easily snapped from the stress of his mom dying and this huge public divorce spectacle. These types of situations can bring out a side of people they didn't even know they had.
> 
> People have every right to question her side of the story, i definitely don't think that just because she's a women she should be automatically believed. Unfortunately there are women out there who make up these claims out of spite, anger, jealousy, etc. It's very sickening because it takes away from the actual victims. If she's indeed making this up to get back at him for whatever reason, then she's a truly awful person. I'd like to think that she wouldn't sink that low, but you never know. Regardless, her story shouldn't be automatically discounted either. She could very well be telling the truth. It's not fair to call her a liar right off the bat either. People should look at this situation objectively. I'm not on either side because i honestly don't know, the whole situation is fishy and there's obviously a lot more to the story.



 I completely agree!


----------



## mrsinsyder

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that. I for sure don't think that just because she's a women claiming abuse that everyone should automatically believe her. Women lie about these things all the time and the lives of many men have been ruined because of false claims. But i also think that her claims should be taken seriously and investigated thoroughly, and that people shouldn't make assumptions based on pre-conceived notions(that she's gold digger, opportunist, etc). It just seems like many people are discounting her story because of what they think of her, and of him, which i think is pretty naive. They're celebrities, we have no idea what they're like in their everyday lives. He could be abusive and violent, she could be a crazy liar, none of us have any idea. Even if Johnny never abused his previous gf's and has never done anything like this before, it doesn't mean it can't be true. He could've very easily snapped from the stress of his mom dying and this huge public divorce spectacle. These types of situations can bring out a side of people they didn't even know they had.
> 
> People have every right to question her side of the story, i definitely don't think that just because she's a women she should be automatically believed. Unfortunately there are women out there who make up these claims out of spite, anger, jealousy, etc. It's very sickening because it takes away from the actual victims. If she's indeed making this up to get back at him for whatever reason, then she's a truly awful person. I'd like to think that she wouldn't sink that low, but you never know. Regardless, her story shouldn't be automatically discounted either. She could very well be telling the truth. It's not fair to call her a liar right off the bat either. People should look at this situation objectively. I'm not on either side because i honestly don't know, the whole situation is fishy and there's obviously a lot more to the story.


Bravo.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank you. I can't believe people are saying there's a difference between violence and domestic violence...
> 
> I wonder how many people would make excuses for him if he was not famous and lived in poverty.
> 
> The Twitter study showing that 50% of the hateful misogynistic tweets sent are from women seems to be more and more accurate...
> 
> And again for the record, I have no idea what the truth is, I'm simply shocked at people falling over themselves to call her a liar.



Great post! Johnny's roles and his public persona seem to override into most folk's opinions on this sad story. If he were a nobody, I wonder how many people would have defended him?


----------



## Hobbsy

After she filed and was "in fear of her life" why did she go back to 'their' home? Why wouldn't she have went to a safe place to live until this whole thing was over?  Why would she go back to a place he could come to and celebrate with friends?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Because people don't always react the way we would or the way we think they should ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that. I for sure don't think that just because she's a women claiming abuse that everyone should automatically believe her. Women lie about these things all the time and the lives of many men have been ruined because of false claims. But i also think that her claims should be taken seriously and investigated thoroughly, and that people shouldn't make assumptions based on pre-conceived notions(that she's gold digger, opportunist, etc). It just seems like many people are discounting her story because of what they think of her, and of him, which i think is pretty naive. They're celebrities, we have no idea what they're like in their everyday lives. He could be abusive and violent, she could be a crazy liar, none of us have any idea. Even if Johnny never abused his previous gf's and has never done anything like this before, it doesn't mean it can't be true. He could've very easily snapped from the stress of his mom dying and this huge public divorce spectacle. These types of situations can bring out a side of people they didn't even know they had.
> 
> People have every right to question her side of the story, i definitely don't think that just because she's a women she should be automatically believed. Unfortunately there are women out there who make up these claims out of spite, anger, jealousy, etc. It's very sickening because it takes away from the actual victims. If she's indeed making this up to get back at him for whatever reason, then she's a truly awful person. I'd like to think that she wouldn't sink that low, but you never know. Regardless, her story shouldn't be automatically discounted either. She could very well be telling the truth. It's not fair to call her a liar right off the bat either. People should look at this situation objectively. I'm not on either side because i honestly don't know, the whole situation is fishy and there's obviously a lot more to the story.




I do agree with you that we should not call her a liar just because she fits the description of a classic gold digger who takes advantage of a man in mid-life crisis but we should not also automatically assume that JD is guilty of DV.


----------



## Hobbsy

mrsinsyder said:


> Because people don't always react the way we would or the way we think they should ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


True, but she had already filed, got away, did the deed....whatever you want to call it....seems like at that point being as scared as she said she was, she wouldn't have went close to that place. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Livia1

> * Amber Heard                                        Never Told Cops About Alleged iPhone Attack*
> 
> *Amber Heard  did not tell cops who responded to her home last week that Johnny Depp  smashed her face with an iPhone ... she said she had a simple argument  with "my husband" and that was it. *
> TMZ broke the story ... when cops responded to the 911 call last  week, they saw no evidence of injury. *Our law enforcement sources say  not only was Amber free of visible injuries, she never even hinted  Johnny laid a finger on her.*
> Heard never used Johnny's name ... she only referred to him as her husband, saying they had an argument and that was it.
> Cops determined no crime was committed and they left.  As we told  you, they gave her a business card in case she wanted to make a report.
> 
> 
> *We're told Amber still has not filed a police report.*  If Johnny's right  and he never touched her ... had she filed an official report she could  be prosecuted for a felony -- filing a phony police report.
> 
> 
> Amber submitted pictures to the judge last week showing injuries to her  face.  The night after those pics were allegedly taken she was out  partying with friends.


From TMZ http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/30/amber-heard-johnny-depp-injury-iphone-police-report/


----------



## hellobyebye

The internalized misogyny on display here is sickening. Do you guys believe there are perfect victims? Because there aren't. You'd be surprised how many of these men you clamor over are complete nightmares without their PR teams creating a character for them in the public eye. I stand with Amber and I stand with those who are victims of violence.


----------



## bag-princess

Hobbsy said:


> After she filed and was "in fear of her life" why did she go back to 'their' home? Why wouldn't she have went to a safe place to live until this whole thing was over?  Why would she go back to a place he could come to and celebrate with friends?




she is staking her claim - another step in the process.  she will want that home because it's the "only place she feels safe and at home"    so she should have it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

hellobyebye said:


> The internalized misogyny on display here is sickening. Do you guys believe there are perfect victims? Because there aren't. You'd be surprised how many of these men you clamor over are complete nightmares without their PR teams creating a character for them in the public eye. I stand with Amber and I stand with those who are victims of violence.




Y'all need to stop thinking that those who don't believe Amber are misogynistic. We just don't buy her BS. That's all.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I guess some people don't understand that just because we don't take Amber's side at the moment doesn't mean we support domestic violence and turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## BagBerry13

Jesus Christ! Misogyny must be the new trendy word. Not every thing that is said and done is to disadvantage women. Sometime it's just logic being against a woman.


----------



## Livia1

dangerouscurves said:


> I guess some people don't understand that just because we don't take Amber's side at the moment doesn't mean we support domestic violence and turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## Chagall

hellobyebye said:


> Reading all these comments in regards to this domestic violence situation really just highlights why people don't come out about the abuse they suffered. The way people put alleged victims on trial is insane. Homegirl is walking around with a bruise on her face and some people are trying to insinuate that this is all part of some great Gone Girl-esque plan, if Amber was truly a "gold digger" she went about everything the wrong way. Also, the career opportunities that Amber had before these allegations will likely go up in smoke, she legit has nothing to gain from going through with these charges (like the overwhelming majority of victims). And to the people coming out of the woodwork claiming that Johnny would never do anything like this (especially those who claim to be fans) need to learn to accept that you may not know someone like you think you do, abusers aren't abusive with everyone they meet. And let's not even get on the obvious misogyny that's taking place ie. the gold digger comment, people claiming that there's something "off" about Amber, the so-called manipulation, etc. Even if Amber's team leaks those videos there will still people angry at her probably alleging that she staged things/set Depp up, I remember that Ray Rice elevator video from not too long ago being leaked and people still had excuses.




Absolutely agree. Thank you for this post!


----------



## bag-mania

Whether there is abuse or not, it is bizarre that so many here are acting as if this 50+-year-old man were some kind of victim. He's been around the block many times with many different women. If he allowed himself to be manipulated by a woman 20 years his junior then that's on him. No pity here.


----------



## csre

He seems like the type of guy which behavior depends a lot on the person he is with. Kate is known for her crazy acting and drug use. 
He was pretty clean when he was with Vanessa (most of the time)
And he went quickly downhill with this girl, so, I don't believe nobody is saying or thinks that she made him start doing drugs but that she encouraged it for her benefit. He had never looked as bad as he has since he started being with her.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-princess said:


> she is staking her claim - another step in the process.  she will want that home because it's the "only place she feels safe and at home"    so she should have it.


I didn't say she should have moved out.....I would think that someone so scared would stay with a friend or at a nice hotel ?!


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> I guess some people don't understand that just because we don't take Amber's side at the moment doesn't mean we support domestic violence and turn a blind eye to it.


Exactly! And I have lived through abuse so I pretty much am against it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Whether there is abuse or not, it is bizarre that so many here are acting as if this 50+-year-old man were some kind of victim. He's been around the block many times with many different women. If he allowed himself to be manipulated by a woman 20 years his junior then that's on him. No pity here.




Of course it's on him. You reap what you sow. And I hope he'll learn his lesson.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> Whether there is abuse or not, it is bizarre that so many here are acting as if this 50+-year-old man were some kind of victim. He's been around the block many times with many different women. If he allowed himself to be manipulated by a woman 20 years his junior then that's on him. No pity here.


No one has said he's a victim.


----------



## Chagall

So the alleged victim is even blamed for what could simply be lack of will power and getting older or letting himself go!


----------



## lizmil

bag-mania said:


> Whether there is abuse or not, it is bizarre that so many here are acting as if this 50+-year-old man were some kind of victim. He's been around the block many times with many different women. If he allowed himself to be manipulated by a woman 20 years his junior then that's on him. No pity here.



A small part of me agrees with you, "There's no fool like an old fool," as they say. But I also can't get past the fact that if AH really sought $50,000 a month that would be peanuts to JD. 

If he is fighting it maybe it is because it isn't true.  And it would be $50,000 this month and $50 million later on down the line. Who knows?

I just cannot get past that this seems like a set up.

Unlike many DV victims, AH is not trapped in a marriage where she cannot get out financially or has the support needs of children to consider.

I do hope the truth comes out, either way.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellobyebye said:


> The internalized misogyny on display here is sickening. Do you guys believe there are perfect victims? Because there aren't. You'd be surprised how many of these men you clamor over are complete nightmares without their PR teams creating a character for them in the public eye. I stand with Amber and I stand with those who are victims of violence.



Exactly.

I'm not saying anyone should have their mind made up about who did what or who is guilty, but the victim blaming and justifying in this thread is gross.

From people explaining why she might have deserved it, to why she's a liar... it's awful. Also... 'internalized misogyny' means you think a certain way without fully understanding the reasoning behind it. So it's not that easy to just say you are or aren't guided by this - most of us probably are.

It's also funny that people claiming she's lying won't say that they think she injured herself... if she's lying about the fight, then she HAD to have caused/faked the injuries herself.


----------



## bag-mania

lizmil said:


> A small part of me agrees with you, "There's no fool like an old fool," as they say. But I also can't get past the fact that if AH really sought $50,000 a month that would be peanuts to JD.
> 
> *If he is fighting it maybe it is because it isn't true.  *And it would be $50,000 this month and $50 million later on down the line. Who knows?
> 
> I just cannot get past that this seems like a set up.
> 
> Unlike many DV victims, AH is not trapped in a marriage where she cannot get out financially or has the support needs of children to consider.
> 
> I do hope the truth comes out, either way.




He has to fight it. If he didn't it would be like admitting it was true. His lawyers would advise him to fight it, his publicist too. 

I'm not optimistic we will ever hear the whole truth. If it stays true to most celebrity problems, a sum of money will be thrown at it and the problem will quietly go away. Case closed.


----------



## Hobbsy

mrsinsyder said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm not saying anyone should have their mind made up about who did what or who is guilty, but the victim blaming and justifying in this thread is gross.
> 
> From people explaining why she might have deserved it, to why she's a liar... it's awful. Also... 'internalized misogyny' means you think a certain way without fully understanding the reasoning behind it. So it's not that easy to just say you are or aren't guided by this - most of us probably are.
> 
> It's also funny that people claiming she's lying won't say that they think she injured herself... if she's lying about the fight, then she HAD to have caused/faked the injuries herself.


If this thread feels gross, maybe try another thread? ?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hobbsy said:


> If this thread feels gross, maybe try another thread? ?


I'm good, but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## lizmil

mrsinsyder said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm not saying anyone should have their mind made up about who did what or who is guilty, but the victim blaming and justifying in this thread is gross.
> 
> From people explaining why she might have deserved it, to why she's a liar... it's awful. Also... 'internalized misogyny' means you think a certain way without fully understanding the reasoning behind it. So it's not that easy to just say you are or aren't guided by this - most of us probably are.
> 
> It's also funny that people claiming she's lying won't say that they think she injured herself... if she's lying about the fight, then she HAD to have caused/faked the injuries herself.




If she's lying (I'm still in the "if" camp, but I kind of think she is) could the injuries have been make-up? 

Was she actually examined? Or just had photos of the phone throwing damage.?

The next day her face seemed clear ( or was that makeup?)

The crying and such.. well she is an actress..   If he was abusing her all that time she says he was, she put on a good "act" of happiness on the red carpet and at other events.  "Normal" people do that too, pretend in public when things are wrong behind closed doors.  For an actress that would not be tough, either way.

The classic are you lying now or were you lying then. Either way you are a liar.


----------



## mrsinsyder

lizmil said:


> If she's lying (I'm still in the "if" camp, but I kind of think she is) could the injuries have been make-up?



It's possible, sure. Seems like a huge stretch to me, but crazier things have happened (and IMO, which carries no weight, it didn't look like makeup).

I tend to revert back to Occam's razor and the simplest explanation... but anything is possible.


----------



## dangerouscurves

And don't forget. People can do anything when they want it that bad. I mean ANYTHING.


----------



## Hobbsy

I wonder if she knows any makeup artists ?!


----------



## Vendredi

Police observed no signs of crime and injury when she called the cops, and said that they would have carried out detailed examinations if there were truly signs of domestic violence regardless of what she says, but this was not the case. I don't know how Amber got those bruise, but the fact is she didn't have the bruise or any other useful evidence the day she reported the alleged abuse. She also never filed a police report. Look at the facts, her story is full of flaws.


----------



## Vendredi

To quote from my favorite play The Crucible: "Is the accuser always holy now?"


----------



## BagBerry13

lizmil said:


> If she's lying (I'm still in the "if" camp, but I kind of think she is) could the injuries have been make-up?
> 
> Was she actually examined? Or just had photos of the phone throwing damage.?
> 
> The next day her face seemed clear ( or was that makeup?)
> 
> The crying and such.. well she is an actress..   If he was abusing her all that time she says he was, she put on a good "act" of happiness on the red carpet and at other events.  "Normal" people do that too, pretend in public when things are wrong behind closed doors.  For an actress that would not be tough, either way.
> 
> The classic are you lying now or were you lying then. Either way you are a liar.





dangerouscurves said:


> And don't forget. People can do anything when they want it that bad. I mean ANYTHING.





Hobbsy said:


> I wonder if she knows any makeup artists ?!



Well, maybe her friendly neighbour slapped her once and that's it. I mean I know it's fiction but does anybody know the film Fear with Mark Wahlberg and Reese Witherspoon? Mark is hitting himself on the chest so hard to get bruises just to tell Reese later that her father hit him. I think in Hollywood anything is possible, domestic violence and made-up stories.


----------



## BagBerry13

Vendredi said:


> To quote from my favorite play The Crucible: "Is the accuser always holy now?"



Exactly. Just because she was the first to point the finger doesn't mean she's right. But as you can see in this thread lots of people are suckers for the females being the victim and therefore right.


----------



## mrsinsyder

.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JD and his team need to put a leash on these friends that are coming forward - they sure aren't helping.

That Doug Stanhope is a comedian and his schtick is basically how much booze he drinks. He was on Howard Stern with his girlfriend Bingo, yes Bingo is her name-o. There's some discussion of Johnny as well.

It's pretty much what you'd expect.


[/url]


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> JD and his team need to put a leash on these friends that are coming forward - they sure aren't helping.
> 
> That Doug Stanhope is a comedian and his schtick is basically how much booze he drinks. He was on Howard Stern with his girlfriend Bingo, yes Bingo is her name-o. There's some discussion of Johnny as well.
> 
> It's pretty much what you'd expect.
> 
> 
> [/url]





I know. That written statement by him was so overdramatic and emotional my first thought was that JD is his old party buddy and foots the bill for his booze and drugs. That would explain such a passionate diatribe from Doug. Amber was his killjoy.


----------



## Idun

I think what's horrible about this .. mess is that it reveals the horrid way socioty looks a (female) victims of DV. The comments are brutally sexist and terribly ignorant. So depressing that in 2016 _this_ is how the world still look at women 

Anyhow about Amber and Johnny: with his side coming at it so hard, I find myself believing something did happen, unless they're desperately worried of the consequenses of this. I think it's entirely possible that she mostly together with hom for money and contacts, that he never beat any of his former partners and that he loves animals (!) but he's also obviously a mess so..


----------



## dangerouscurves

Please stop thinking this is about domestic violence in general and how the people see it! This about Amber Heard who accuses Johnny Depp of domestic violence with lots of money involved. Their case does not represent how we see domestic violence. Just stop!


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> JD and his team need to put a leash on these friends that are coming forward - they sure aren't helping.
> 
> That Doug Stanhope is a comedian and his schtick is basically how much booze he drinks. He was on Howard Stern with his girlfriend Bingo, *yes Bingo is her name-o*. There's some discussion of Johnny as well.
> 
> It's pretty much what you'd expect.
> 
> 
> [/url]







:lolots::lolots::lolots:   you took it there didn't you!!!!  i am done!!!


----------



## hellobyebye

Idun said:


> I think what's horrible about this .. mess is that it reveals the horrid way socioty looks a (female) victims of DV. The comments are brutally sexist and terribly ignorant. So depressing that in 2016 _this_ is how the world still look at women
> 
> Anyhow about Amber and Johnny: with his side coming at it so hard, I find myself believing something did happen, unless they're desperately worried of the consequenses of this. I think it's entirely possible that she mostly together with hom for money and contacts, that he never beat any of his former partners and that he loves animals (!) but he's also obviously a mess so..



I agree. Johnny's PR team is earning every. single. penny. It's amazing to see the way his image was rehabilitated from 80-90s to now with the whole Jack Sparrow thing. Johnny was a complete mess and notorious for abusing drugs, alcohol, and being violent around others, I believe there was even an article from years back that details his "bad boy" behavior. Unfortunately, all those things were played down and around the time he got with Vanessa and signed on for Pirates of the Caribbean he was pretty much sober. If there's any other hint as to the type of person he is, I believe he also signed that petition in support of that rapist Roman Polanski (along with many other industry people).


----------



## dangerouscurves

hellobyebye said:


> I agree. Johnny's PR team is earning every. single. penny. It's amazing to see the way his image was rehabilitated from 80-90s to now with the whole Jack Sparrow thing. Johnny was a complete mess and notorious for abusing drugs, alcohol, and being violent around others, I believe there was even an article from years back that details his "bad boy" behavior. Unfortunately, all those things were played down and around the time he got with Vanessa and signed on for Pirates of the Caribbean he was pretty much sober. If there's any other hint as to the type of person he is, I believe he also signed that petition in support of that rapist Roman Polanski (along with many other industry people).




For your last sentence, do you have any receipts?


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny Depp jumped on board a boat to sail to his concert in Stockholm tonight amid heightened security - and claims he has been hiding away in his hotel room.

Eight security guards surrounded the star as he arrived in Sweden following allegations he abused his wife Amber Heard, who has filed for divorce.

The 52-year-old, who has checked into an £8,000 suite on the top floor of Stockholm's best hotel, then leaped into a boat to amusement park Gröna Lund where he is playing with The Hollywood Vampires.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-guards-takes-BOAT-concert.html#ixzz4AB1PFrJV


----------



## mrsinsyder

dangerouscurves said:


> For your last sentence, do you have any receipts?



Not the petition, but these comments are pretty disappointing. 



_However, he wasnt shy in voicing his dismay about the arrest of film-maker Roman Polanski on a 30-year-old statutory rape charge. In 1999, Polanski directed him in The Ninth Gate.

Why now? Depp asked rhetorically. Obviously, there is something going on somewhere. Somebody has made a deal with someone. Maybe there was a little money involved, but why now? Polanski, Depp continued, is not a predator. Hes 75 or 76 years old. He has got two beautiful kids, he has got a wife that he has been with for a long, long time. He is not out on the street._


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> For your last sentence, do you have any receipts?



He didn't sign it. 

Here's the full list of signees to the petition from the film industry. He isn't on it. He has however made comments, which is disappointing.

http://www.indiewire.com/article/over_100_in_film_community_sign_polanski_petition


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> please stop thinking this is about domestic violence in general and how the people see it! This about amber heard who accuses johnny depp of domestic violence with lots of money involved. Their case does not represent how we see domestic violence. Just stop!


+1


----------



## Deco

so confusing said:


> I actually don't entirely believe either side of this story, what would fit with both of the narratives and with all of their previous hinting around about being tempestuous and dark and twisty would be if trashing the room was par for the course and she had done that sort of thing a bunch too and that they were both volatile at times, which his what bodyguards might have seen a bunch  (hence their staying neutral) and her friends may not have seen and so  were understandably freaked out by his behavior. And he may never have meant to hit her with the phone. In his mind this event might just be an unfortunate escalation of their shared dumb commitment to being edgy and "out there" in their relationship and she may have gotten off that bus a few stops ago, not really communicated that screaming at each other and throwing stemware around will no longer be followed by torrid sex and she may be looking for an out. Because given what little we know of his other relationships, it sorta fits- escalating into spectacularly dumb behavior with partners who are game for it (Kate moss) and not doing that with partners who aren't (Vanessa Paradis).
> 
> I am not excusing anyone's behavior at all, btw, just saying this fits the pattern of (much less glamorous) couples I have seen who lived drama to drama.


Good post.


----------



## goodbyeblues

dangerouscurves said:


> Please stop thinking this is about domestic violence in general and how the people see it! This about Amber Heard who accuses Johnny Depp of domestic violence with lots of money involved. Their case does not represent how we see domestic violence. Just stop!


Sorry but how could the two things not be related? People are so quick to doubt domestic abuse victims (the majority of whom are women) when they come forward. A lot of comments I've been seeing about this case show that many people are automatically refusing to believe Amber's claims, and remarks about her have been clearly misogynistic. It's embarrassing how we treat survivors of abuse and domestic violence, famous or not. There's no way this case is isolated in some way.

Re: the money angle, Amber is famous and worth millions in her own right. What does she stand to gain from this? Being trashed in the media on top of going through a painful legal battle with her ex?


----------



## Hobbsy

goodbyeblues said:


> Sorry but how could the two things not be related? People are so quick to doubt domestic abuse victims (the majority of whom are women) when they come forward. A lot of comments I've been seeing about this case show that many people are automatically refusing to believe Amber's claims, and remarks about her have been clearly misogynistic. It's embarrassing how we treat survivors of abuse and domestic violence, famous or not. There's no way this case is isolated in some way.
> 
> Re: the money angle, Amber is famous and worth millions in her own right. What does she stand to gain from this? Being trashed in the media on top of going through a painful legal battle with her ex?


She's not famous and/or a millionaire.  I am a survivor of abuse, I don't condone it in any way. A lot of fish floating in her story.


----------



## Chagall

goodbyeblues said:


> Sorry but how could the two things not be related? People are so quick to doubt domestic abuse victims (the majority of whom are women) when they come forward. A lot of comments I've been seeing about this case show that many people are automatically refusing to believe Amber's claims, and remarks about her have been clearly misogynistic. It's embarrassing how we treat survivors of abuse and domestic violence, famous or not. There's no way this case is isolated in some way.
> 
> Re: the money angle, Amber is famous and worth millions in her own right. What does she stand to gain from this? Being trashed in the media on top of going through a painful legal battle with her ex?




So well stated! I believe her accusations! It is shocking that in this day and age the 'blame the victim' mentality still prevailes!


----------



## goodbyeblues

mrsinsyder said:


> exactly.
> 
> I'm not saying anyone should have their mind made up about who did what or who is guilty, but the victim blaming and justifying in this thread is gross.
> 
> From people explaining why she might have deserved it, to why she's a liar... It's awful. Also... 'internalized misogyny' means you think a certain way without fully understanding the reasoning behind it. So it's not that easy to just say you are or aren't guided by this - most of us probably are.
> 
> It's also funny that people claiming she's lying won't say that they think she injured herself... If she's lying about the fight, then she had to have caused/faked the injuries herself.


+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

One thing keeps coming back and doesn't make sense to me. 

If Amber is a golddigger she's not good at it. She could have gotten a LOT more if she had have stayed with him, and his Hollywood connections. 

She also could have gained more sympathy in the public eye by not leaving him straight after his mother died.

Also, abuse proved or not doesn't get you more money in a divorce settlement in Cali. It's a no-fault state. It's odd he's refusing to give money considering he didn't sign a pre-nup. 

Just random, unsettling thoughts on my part. It feels reactive to me, like something happened that night (however it manifested)


----------



## pukasonqo

i am on the fence on this one, ages ago a good friend of mine had a gf, he will turn up with deep scratches on his face (fell from bike), black eye (fight in a pub), busted lip (the usual walked into door); the only time he chased her down a street(she had stolen his wallet after he tried to break up with her) she screamed rape while running and he got chased by some well intentioned men
she never had a scratch on her and happily backed up his stories
eventually he left her
and then we heard the stories of abuse this poor girl endured
we saw them frequently and never saw her with a broken arm or a black eye while we saw him with bruises and cuts
people labelled him an abuser and she was a victim
she reappeared years later trying to pass someone else's child as his
i am not saying that AH is making it up, i really don't know but just putting it out that, as we well know, there are two sides to any story and men can also be victims of DV


----------



## Chagall

pukasonqo said:


> i am on the fence on this one, ages ago a good friend of mine had a gf, he will turn up with deep scratches on his face (fell from bike), black eye (fight in a pub), busted lip (the usual walked into door); the only time he chased her down a street(she had stolen his wallet after he tried to break up with her) she screamed rape while running and he got chased by some well intentioned men
> she never had a scratch on her and happily backed up his stories
> eventually he left her
> and then we heard the stories of abuse this poor girl endured
> we saw them frequently and never saw her with a broken arm or a black eye while we saw him with bruises and cuts
> people labelled him an abuser and she was a victim
> she reappeared years later trying to pass someone else's child as his
> i am not saying that AH is making it up, i really don't know but just putting it out that, as we well know, there are two sides to any story and men can also be victims of DV




Yes men can be victims also but with JD's history I doubt it applies here!


----------



## goodbyeblues

Hobbsy said:


> She's not famous and/or a millionaire.  I am a survivor of abuse, I don't condone it in any way. A lot of fish floating in her story.


I don't know what your standard for famous is, but I started seeing her on magazine covers and in movies years ago. I definitely was aware of who she was before she was dating Johnny.


Chagall said:


> So well stated! I believe her accusations! It is shocking that in this day and age the 'blame the victim' mentality still prevailes!


It doesn't surprise me anymore since so many famous men seem to have their sexual assault and abuse charges easily forgiven/forgotten, with little to no impact on their careers. But it upsets me every time that the public is always so ready to disparage the survivors.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

One more thing...this Doug Stanhope guy is full of sh*t in my opinion. 

Because if Johnny had indeed thought Amber was going to leave him and blackmail him, his PR team (and he has one of the most powerful in Hollywood) would have started planting negatively spun stories about Amber BEFORE she gave him the divorce papers.

I call BS on this guy.


----------



## mrsinsyder

FreeSpirit71 said:


> One more thing...this Doug Stanhope guy is full of sh*t in my opinion.
> 
> Because if Johnny had indeed thought Amber was going to leave him and blackmail him, his PR team (and he has one of the most powerful in Hollywood) would have started planting negatively spun stories about Amber BEFORE she gave him the divorce papers.
> 
> I call BS on this guy.


That's a good point... maybe they should have hired Kris Kardashian... they're good at the pre-breakup smear


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, I'm happy we could clear that all up. I think we should forward this thread to the judge so we can all go home and be misogynistic on another topic. I'm sure Amber is happy we helped her out.


----------



## goodbyeblues

Forgot to add - Amber's net worth is reportedly $4.5 million, so yes, she is a millionaire.

http://www.earnthenecklace.com/amber-heard-net-worth/


----------



## mrsinsyder

pukasonqo said:


> i am on the fence on this one, ages ago a good friend of mine had a gf, he will turn up with deep scratches on his face (fell from bike), black eye (fight in a pub), busted lip (the usual walked into door); the only time he chased her down a street(she had stolen his wallet after he tried to break up with her) she screamed rape while running and he got chased by some well intentioned men
> she never had a scratch on her and happily backed up his stories
> eventually he left her
> and then we heard the stories of abuse this poor girl endured
> we saw them frequently and never saw her with a broken arm or a black eye while we saw him with bruises and cuts
> people labelled him an abuser and she was a victim
> she reappeared years later trying to pass someone else's child as his
> i am not saying that AH is making it up, i really don't know but just putting it out that, as we well know, there are two sides to any story and men can also be victims of DV


Without getting too complicated...

Domestic violence has a lot of different forms. In my line of work, we start with a power and control assessment - covers anything from the person's autonomy, to their financial independence, being forced sexually, etc.

We see a lot of cases where physical incidents truly are a one-time thing and there is no power and control. Those are often exacerbated by something that happened externally (breakup, stress, etc.). Most have emotional power and control leading up to more severe DV. I've also seen couples who are physical with each other as a "norm," because neither can control their anger in a healthy way.

It's hard to just say "DV" as a blanket term because every relationship is different. Men are certainly victims of domestic violence/power and control, as well. Any type of intimate partner violence qualifies as DV.

There's no way to really nail down what the dynamic in this relationship was, because we're not Johnny or Amber. Every relationship has it's own dynamic, and (for some) it's own level of dysfunction.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I'm happy we could clear that all up. I think we should forward this thread to the judge so we can all go home and be misogynistic on another topic. I'm sure Amber is happy we helped her out.




Well we had better choose the judge carefully! They have been known to side with the abuser and deny the victim a restraining order and a week later the victim is dead!


----------



## scarlet555

goodbyeblues said:


> Forgot to add - Amber's net worth is reportedly $4.5 million, so yes, she is a millionaire.
> 
> http://www.earnthenecklace.com/amber-heard-net-worth/



Having millions is good but the lifestyle she loves and lives, with 4.5 million will only last a couple of years nothing compared to JD money.  She is know for being a bad actress and being in floppy movies.  Kinda of a famous C actress with A actor husband or soon to be ex.


----------



## hellobyebye

dangerouscurves said:


> For your last sentence, do you have any receipts?



http://www.celebitchy.com/90091/johnny_depp_roman_polanski_is_not_a_predator/

Oops. Looks like some other posters have included similar proof in their replies. And, I was wrong about Depp signing the Roman Polanski petition, but he did come out with comments that sound like he's supportive of him.


----------



## scarlet555

And just because someone doesn't believe Amber does not equate misogyny!!! To think that is totally close minded IMO.  To accuse women of misogyny is sad, if that's your only valid argument then maybe you are the one who is


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scarlet555 said:


> And just because someone doesn't believe Amber does not equate misogyny!!! To think that is totally close minded IMO.  To accuse women of misogyny is sad, if that's your only valid argument then maybe you are the one who is



True.


----------



## Deco

I don't understand the misogyny accusations here.  Does not believing the female accuser based on facts available in this particular case make someone a misogynist?  I can see leveling that accusation if someone in particular habitually takes the man's side as a knee jerk prejudice and without factual basis.  But how is there any evidence of such a habit or trend in one thread about one couple?  It seems the label is thrown about to demonized anyone who disagrees with you. I haven't seen anyone say amber deserves to be beaten, just that her story doesn't add up and is therefore not believable. I'm personally still sitting on the fence and taking it all in for now, but I find it odd that people here are already so sure of what really happened that they're woefully shaking their heads at differing opinions and calling them misogynistic. I don't see those who believe depp calling others misandrists.


----------



## Deco

scarlet555 said:


> And just because someone doesn't believe Amber does not equate misogyny!!! To think that is totally close minded IMO.  To accuse women of misogyny is sad, if that's your only valid argument then maybe you are the one who is



Aaaah, you beat me to this point, and with exquisite brevity.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Decophile said:


> I don't understand the misogyny accusations here.  Does not believing the female accuser based on facts available in this particular case make someone a misogynist?



No, it does not. Read through the past pages and you'll see some pretty vile things said about women and victims.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> Well we had better choose the judge carefully! They have been known to side with the abuser and deny the victim a restraining order and a week later the victim is dead!



Well, lucky Amber! She already got her restraining order. And the apartment.



scarlet555 said:


> And just because someone doesn't believe Amber does not equate misogyny!!! To think that is totally close minded IMO.  To accuse women of misogyny is sad, if that's your only valid argument then maybe you are the one who is





Decophile said:


> I don't understand the misogyny accusations here.  Does not believing the female accuser based on facts available in this particular case make someone a misogynist?  I can see leveling that accusation if someone in particular habitually takes the man's side as a knee jerk prejudice and without factual basis.  But how is there any evidence of such a habit or trend in one thread about one couple?  It seems the label is thrown about to demonized anyone who disagrees with you. I haven't seen anyone say amber deserves to be beaten, just that her story doesn't add up and is therefore not believable. I'm personally still sitting on the fence and taking it all in for now, but I find it odd that people here are already so sure of what really happened that they're woefully shaking their heads at differing opinions and calling them misogynistic. I don't see those who believe depp calling others misandrists.



THANK YOU! I thought I was the one understanding the term misogyny wrong. X


----------



## Hobbsy

goodbyeblues said:


> I don't know what your standard for famous is, but I started seeing her on magazine covers and in movies years ago. I definitely was aware of who she was before she was dating Johnny.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me anymore since so many famous men seem to have their sexual assault and abuse charges easily forgiven/forgotten, with little to no impact on their careers. But it upsets me every time that the public is always so ready to disparage the survivors.


I haven't seen her in anything and still don't know what she's been in or done. I don't want to. I've only see JD in one movie, so neither one are my type.


----------



## Hobbsy

scarlet555 said:


> And just because someone doesn't believe Amber does not equate misogyny!!! To think that is totally close minded IMO.  To accuse women of misogyny is sad, if that's your only valid argument then maybe you are the one who is


Exactly! I am 100% against any kind of abuse AND I don't believe her.


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> I haven't seen her in anything and still don't know what she's been in or done. I don't want to. I've only see JD in one movie, so neither one are my type.



LOL. Well, then clearly that film was not the one where they were in together. 
And yes, she's rather unknown. Before The Rum Diary I've never heard of her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Under California law, regardless of these allegations, because there was no pre-nup, Amber is entitled to about $50 million dollars based on his earnings (and depending how much they spent) during their time together (mostly from Black Mass and Alice).

Really, unless he's going for annulment or something, he should at least pay her what he owes under the law.  

This is what's annoying me a bit. Gold-digger or not, he's a fool for not getting a pre-nup. The divorce and the abuse allegations need to be treated separately.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hobbsy said:


> I haven't seen her in anything and still don't know what she's been in or done. I don't want to. I've only see JD in one movie, so neither one are my type.


I don't think I've seen her in anything either; apparently she's in the new Aquaman which is likely to be a huge franchise. 

I've not seen any JD movies in many years... I hate the way he let his looks go, and I'd always think of him as a pirate in any movie now because he looks like one. However, I did always find him to be a good actor.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's not a great acress. But she will get promoted quite a bit with _Aquaman_, as it's part of the D.C franchise.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Under California law, regardless of these allegations, because there was no pre-nup, Amber is entitled to about $50 million dollars based on his earnings during their time together (mostly from Black Mass and Alice).
> 
> Really, unless he's going for annulment or something, he should at least pay her what he owes under the law.
> 
> This is what's annoying me a bit. Gold-digger or not, he's a fool for not getting a pre-nup. The divorce and the abuse allegations need to be treated separately.



A legal expert said she would get around $20 million because his expenses are included. So for example if he made $30 million but also spent $30 million she gets nothing. He made around $100 million on both films without expenses.
She earned $383,000 during their marriage with $51,000 expenses including $19,000 in business meals. Damn, Hollywood must be expensive! So if she keeps earning on that level she won't be a millionaire for much longer.


----------



## Chagall

If California is a 'no fault' state, what in the world would she gain by making up the abuse allegations? She would get the money anyway so why would she bother to accuse him, unless, sit down for this, what she says about him is true.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> A legal expert said she would get around $20 million because his expenses are included. So for example if he made $30 million but also spent $30 million she gets nothing. He made around $100 million on both films without expenses.
> She earned $383,000 during their marriage with $51,000 expenses including $19,000 in business meals. Damn, Hollywood must be expensive! So if she keeps earning on that level she won't be a millionaire for much longer.



My guess is she'll be much more frugal after this.

My comment does actually say, taking into account their mutual spending during this period.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> If California is a 'no fault' state, what in the world would she gain by making up the abuse allegations? She would get the money anyway so why would she bother to accuse him, unless, sit down for this, what she says about him is true.



Because these kind of cases are not fought in court. It's about public perception. Judges are also only human and read tabloids. What do you think why they bother to lead the narrative in a certain direction? They both could stay quiet and wait until the judge decides something but, again, it's about public perception.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chagall said:


> If California is a 'no fault' state, what in the world would she gain by making up the abuse allegations? She would get the money anyway so why would she bother to accuse him, unless, sit down for this, what she says about him is true.



This. This is what's raising doubt with me.

I highly doubt the judge will find against her in the matter over money. He didn't have a pre-nup - more fool him. That's just...dumb on his part. And it will set a precedent that would have huge ramifications in Hollywood.

Public perception works _both_ ways. I have no doubt that after Aquaman, Amber will be treated as if she has leprosy when it comes to other work. And Johnny will be tainted as well.


----------



## Hobbsy

mrsinsyder said:


> I don't think I've seen her in anything either; apparently she's in the new Aquaman which is likely to be a huge franchise.
> 
> I've not seen any JD movies in many years... I hate the way he let his looks go, and I'd always think of him as a pirate in any movie now because he looks like one. However, I did always find him to be a good actor.


I have only seen him in Willy Wonka, but I already loved that movie....that's it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hobbsy said:


> I have only seen him in Willy Wonka, but I already loved that movie....that's it.



I grew up in the era of his peak hotness, ie as Lerner in Oliver Stone's _Platoon_, _21 Jump Street,_ and being the "it" couple with Winona, loving him in _CryBaby_ and _What's Eating Gilbert Grape_,  seeing him teeter on the edge during his time with Kate, when he was making headlines for all the wrong reasons. 

It was during his marriage to Vanessa, from mid to end, that he seemed to go off the rails again, increasingly drunk it seemed to me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

goodbyeblues said:


> Sorry but how could the two things not be related? People are so quick to doubt domestic abuse victims (the majority of whom are women) when they come forward. *A lot of comments I've been seeing about this case show that many people are automatically refusing to believe Amber's claims*, and remarks about her have been clearly misogynistic. It's embarrassing how we treat survivors of abuse and domestic violence, famous or not. There's no way this case is isolated in some way.



You're seeing what you want to see (reading what you want to read) because no one here has made any automatic assumptions.  The people expressing doubts are doing so based on her past behavior, perceived character, odd retelling of events, and a host of other things.  Can't be automatic when several things are being considered to formulate an option.  And no one here is refusing to believe her either, doubts do not equal refusal.

What you're calling people out for is simply not being said here.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Because these kind of cases are not fought in court. It's about public perception. Judges are also only human and read tabloids. What do you think why they bother to lead the narrative in a certain direction? They both could stay quiet and wait until the judge decides something but, again, it's about public perception.




I can't be bothered to read through the whole thread again, but someone I think said that she wanted to settle it quietly and not go public! Again, not sure if I am remembering this correctly!


----------



## Chagall

Where I live the judges don't get to decide anything much! Everything is split fifty fifty! Liquidated and split!


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't think we'll ever know the truth, and as strangers to them, I guess we don't have to. Whatever way it went down is sad.


----------



## Chagall

No fault. No pre-nup. She didn't need to make this up!


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> I don't think we'll ever know the truth, and as strangers to them, I guess we don't have to. Whatever way it went down is sad.




Yes it is sad and no one will be the 'winner'. Money and fame aside, unfortunately a very common occurrence.


----------



## hellobyebye

Here's a pretty damning quote straight from Johnny himself:

_[I'm] a dirty fighter. Oh, yeah, The dirtiest there ever was. Stop at nothing. It doesn't matter. Balls, sucker punch, bite the ear, pull the ear, gouge an eye out. I have done damage, and damage has been done to me. I've been hit with everything in the world: ashtrays, bottles, the worst being a pointy-toed Tony Lama boot to the face. I still have a Hellish temper. I mean, it's diminished a little, but rage is still never very far away. Once again, there's nothing I would stop at. It's a hideous place to go but sometimes a necessary place. Yeah, yeah, **** - biting their noses off, chewing it in front of them would be the least of their problems, but, **** 'em. (Source: Rolling Stone, February 2005)_


----------



## Chagall

hellobyebye said:


> Here's a pretty damning quote straight from Johnny himself:
> 
> _[I'm] a dirty fighter. Oh, yeah, The dirtiest there ever was. Stop at nothing. It doesn't matter. Balls, sucker punch, bite the ear, pull the ear, gouge an eye out. I have done damage, and damage has been done to me. I've been hit with everything in the world: ashtrays, bottles, the worst being a pointy-toed Tony Lama boot to the face. I still have a Hellish temper. I mean, it's diminished a little, but rage is still never very far away. Once again, there's nothing I would stop at. It's a hideous place to go but sometimes a necessary place. Yeah, yeah, **** - biting their noses off, chewing it in front of them would be the least of their problems, but, **** 'em. (Source: Rolling Stone, February 2005)_




What a charmer! I'm sure he could never bring himself to assault a woman!&#128519;


----------



## tweegy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I grew up in the era of his peak hotness, ie as Lerner in Oliver Stone's _Platoon_, _21 Jump Street,_ and being the "it" couple with Winona, loving him in _CryBaby_ and _What's Eating Gilbert Grape_,  seeing him teeter on the edge during his time with Kate, when he was making headlines for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> It was during his marriage to Vanessa, from mid to end, that he seemed to go off the rails again, increasingly drunk it seemed to me.



Right- Same here. Funny how folks forget. Didn't he have some violent drama with Kate Moss or Winona Ryder in a hotel room back in the day ... I remember it was one of them. 

So I won't say Amber is lying but I can't say she's telling the truth. Johnny has a checkered past with  drama...


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellobyebye said:


> Here's a pretty damning quote straight from Johnny himself:
> 
> _[I'm] a dirty fighter. Oh, yeah, The dirtiest there ever was. Stop at nothing. It doesn't matter. Balls, sucker punch, bite the ear, pull the ear, gouge an eye out. I have done damage, and damage has been done to me. I've been hit with everything in the world: ashtrays, bottles, the worst being a pointy-toed Tony Lama boot to the face. I still have a Hellish temper. I mean, it's diminished a little, but rage is still never very far away. Once again, there's nothing I would stop at. It's a hideous place to go but sometimes a necessary place. Yeah, yeah, **** - biting their noses off, chewing it in front of them would be the least of their problems, but, **** 'em. (Source: Rolling Stone, February 2005)_


----------



## NicolesCloset

I wonder if Amber knew all these things about him. Especially this 2005 quote is horrible.  I don't know what to believe. Unless there's hard core evidence from either I really can't get either one. This is hollyweird afterall.
Where's ambers video?
Unless someone records  or finds an email of her plotting this scheme I don't know who is being honest?
Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alexenjie

Chagall said:


> Where I live the judges don't get to decide anything much! Everything is split fifty fifty! Liquidated and split!


California is not that different from where you live. Whatever they both earned during the marriage less whatever they both spent equals the amount that will be split down the middle.

The allegations of abuse may cause Johnny to pay her more than her half and sooner in order to get this out of the news and to put this behind them. She will get a lot of money compared to her worth on her own but I doubt she will be able to live the same lifestyle that she shared with Johnny.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/johnny-depps-wife-amber-heard-8079036

*Johnny Depp's wife Amber Heard was MARRIED to her ex-girlfriend*

She is said to have got close to her ex-girlfriend again following her split from Johnny Depp.

Now it has emerged that Amber Heard and former love Tasya Van Ree share an even deeper *connection  they secretly wed eight years ago.

The 30-year-old actress entered into a legally binding domestic partnership with Tasya, 40, in March 2008 in *California and changed her name to Amber Van Ree.

A name-changing document seen by the Daily Mirror shows the reason she altered her surname was because of a domestic partnership.

The revelation comes amid claims that Depp, who is alleged to have hurled an iPhone at the star, was riled by bisexual Ambers close relationships with her former female flames.

Depp denies his estranged wifes allegations.

And his daughter Lily-Rose, 17, leapt to his defence by posting a childhood photo with him on Instagram.

It was captioned: My dad is the sweetest most loving person I know, hes been nothing but a wonderful father to my little brother and I, and everyone who knows him would say the same.

It came after her mother Vanessa Paradis , Depps former partner who also has son Jack, 14, with him, also spoke out in support of the star.

The French singer, 43, described Depp as sensitive and loving, adding: In all the years I have known Johnny, he has never been physically abusive with me and this looks nothing like the man I lived with for 14 wonderful years.

Depps first wife Lori Anne Allison, 58, who was married to the actor for two years in the 1980s, also claimed he was not capable of hitting a woman.

A Los Angeles judge has ordered Depp to stay at least 100 yards away from Amber but denied her request that he attend anger-management courses and steer clear of her pet Yorkshire terrier, Pistol, who was a gift from photographer Tasya.

A source said: Pistol is extra special to Amber because Tasya bought it for her.

The two women held a celebration ceremony in 2011 in New York, shortly after gay marriage was made legal there.

And a source said: It was a private, intimate setting only with very close friends and everyone was told it was completely secret.

Amber used her new name to obtain fishing and hunting licences, and even used it for business dealings, starting her company Under The Black Sky Inc under her married name.

In California, domestic partnerships afford the same rights as married couples and are equivalent to civil unions offered in other US states.

Amber did not petition to divorce and change her name back until late 2013, when she and Depp were already together and things were getting serious.

She was granted the name change in April 2014, three months after Depp had proposed to her.

The source claimed: Tasya and Amber were on and off towards the end of their relationship, but didnt really break up until late 2012, and there was definitely some crossover between her and Johnny for Ambers affections.

It says a lot that Amber didnt change her name back as soon as she started dating Johnny.

"She still believed that she and Tasya could reconcile, but as things got more serious she knew she couldnt wed with Tasyas name.

The girls remained close, even when Amber had moved on, and Tasya has always been a rock for the actress. Theyve been through a lot together.

Their close friendship took its toll on Johnny and Ambers relationship  he wasnt used to not being the centre of attention all the time.

Amber filed for divorce last Monday, just 15 months after their wedding in the Bahamas last February and three days after the death of Depps beloved mother Betty Sue Palmer.

But the actress was all smiles as she stepped out with a pal in LA following a four-hour meeting with her legal team on Saturday.

The bruise on her face, which she claims was inflicted by Depp, appeared less visible than it had been the previous day at court.

The Pirates of the Caribbean actor has rejected claims in legal files that he left his wife truly fearing for her life.

In documents obtained from an LA courthouse, Depp is said to have shattered a wine bottle that he wielded like a baseball bat during a row with Amber.

The actress and models friend Raquel Pennington claims to have witnessed the recent incident and alleged Depps security team stood by and watched without intervening.

The police file includes pictures of a broken bottle and a smashed framed photo inside the couples apartment.

But Ambers allegations are coming under increased scrutiny as Los Angeles police said they were not *investigating an assault.

LAPD officer Drake Madison said: A crime did not occur so the officers left the scene and left a business card.

And lawyers for Depp said he would contest claims by Amber that he hurled an iPhone at her.

His lawyer Laura Wasser said in a statement: Amber is attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse.

Amber is a successful model and actress who earns her own income and is capable of supporting herself.

Ambers anger certainly cannot drive this dissolution proceeding.


----------



## scarlet555

.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

tweegy said:


> Right- Same here. Funny how folks forget. Didn't he have some violent drama with Kate Moss or Winona Ryder in a hotel room back in the day ... I remember it was one of them.
> 
> So I won't say Amber is lying but I can't say she's telling the truth. Johnny has a checkered past with  drama...



Kate.

He trashed their hotel room apparantley completely, but never hurt her. When the police came, they found the two of them sitting in that mess.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think that article is really playing with terminology there.

They had a *celebration* ceremony but they didn't have an actual *wedding* in New York even though it was available to her in 2011 (unless there are documents that say otherwise), so they weren't married at all, she just changed her name.  I don't doubt they were in a committed relationship though and there may have been crossover 

This article seems to be trying to say Amber is just a lesbian who used Johnny, when she's stated many times she's bisexual. I'm not really here for them using her sexuality against her.


----------



## goodbyeblues

mundodabolsa said:


> You're seeing what you want to see (reading what you want to read) because no one here has made any automatic assumptions.  The people expressing doubts are doing so based on her past behavior, perceived character, odd retelling of events, and a host of other things.  Can't be automatic when several things are being considered to formulate an option.  And no one here is refusing to believe her either, doubts do not equal refusal.
> 
> What you're calling people out for is simply not being said here.


I'm not talking about here (haven't read the whole thread). I'm talking about everywhere I've seen articles and comments about this on the Internet, like Facebook etc. I wouldn't be seeing it if it's not there.


----------



## Singra

Interesting that her girlfriend/partner was also quite a bit older than her... lol maybe it's not that interesting. 

I always thought that JD's past girlfriends looked like a more female, waif-like version of himself. Amber was the first one in a while that didn't look as much like that and she was a little taller than Depp. 


I'm kinda interested that Depp has gone the route of defending himself. It seems from a PR perspective that even if you're innocent it's a lot less messy and probably cheaper to own up you had a moment of weakness, pay Heard (she/s not asking for that much when you consider he has multi millions) go to rehab and come back a renewed man instead of having more people see behind the curtain. I guess it was the accusation of continued and ongoing abuse that did it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

goodbyeblues said:


> Sorry but how could the two things not be related? People are so quick to doubt domestic abuse victims (the majority of whom are women) when they come forward. A lot of comments I've been seeing about this case show that many people are automatically refusing to believe Amber's claims, and remarks about her have been clearly misogynistic. It's embarrassing how we treat survivors of abuse and domestic violence, famous or not. There's no way this case is isolated in some way.
> 
> Re: the money angle, Amber is famous and worth millions in her own right. What does she stand to gain from this? Being trashed in the media on top of going through a painful legal battle with her ex?




The difference is, most of domestic violence cases don't have money background. InJD vs Amber case, thr domestic abuse accusation came later after JD refused to pay HER (certain amount of money) demand of spousal support.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/30/amber-heard-johnny-depp-injury-iphone-police-report/

*Amber Heard -- Never Told Cops About Alleged iPhone Attack*

Amber Heard did not tell cops who responded to her home last week that Johnny Depp smashed her face with an iPhone ... she said she had a simple argument with "my husband" and that was it.

TMZ broke the story ... when cops responded to the 911 call last week, they saw no evidence of injury. Our law enforcement sources say not only was Amber free of visible injuries, she never even hinted Johnny laid a finger on her.

Heard never used Johnny's name ... she only referred to him as her husband, saying they had an argument and that was it.

Cops determined no crime was committed and they left. As we told you, they gave her a business card in case she wanted to make a report.







We're told Amber still has not filed a police report. If Johnny's right and he never touched her ... had she filed an official report she could be prosecuted for a felony -- filing a phony police report.






Amber submitted pictures to the judge last week showing injuries to her face. The night after those pics were allegedly taken she was out partying with friends.


----------



## dangerouscurves

hellobyebye said:


> Here's a pretty damning quote straight from Johnny himself:
> 
> _[I'm] a dirty fighter. Oh, yeah, The dirtiest there ever was. Stop at nothing. It doesn't matter. Balls, sucker punch, bite the ear, pull the ear, gouge an eye out. I have done damage, and damage has been done to me. I've been hit with everything in the world: ashtrays, bottles, the worst being a pointy-toed Tony Lama boot to the face. I still have a Hellish temper. I mean, it's diminished a little, but rage is still never very far away. Once again, there's nothing I would stop at. It's a hideous place to go but sometimes a necessary place. Yeah, yeah, **** - biting their noses off, chewing it in front of them would be the least of their problems, but, **** 'em. (Source: Rolling Stone, February 2005)_




I guess he said about being in a fight with another man. Lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> No, it does not. Read through the past pages and you'll see some pretty vile things said about women and victims.




Women and victims, plurals. So, no. I've never seen nor read anything vile said about them in this thread. No, nada, nichts.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decophile said:


> I don't understand the misogyny accusations here.  Does not believing the female accuser based on facts available in this particular case make someone a misogynist?  I can see leveling that accusation if someone in particular habitually takes the man's side as a knee jerk prejudice and without factual basis.  But how is there any evidence of such a habit or trend in one thread about one couple?  It seems the label is thrown about to demonized anyone who disagrees with you. I haven't seen anyone say amber deserves to be beaten, just that her story doesn't add up and is therefore not believable. I'm personally still sitting on the fence and taking it all in for now, but I find it odd that people here are already so sure of what really happened that they're woefully shaking their heads at differing opinions and calling them misogynistic. I don't see those who believe depp calling others misandrists.




Thank you!


----------



## bisousx

I wonder if Amber was a Jennifer Garner type, would she receive so much skepticism.

The police report or lack of is crap. I once was hit by an ex, the neighbors called the cops, it was very obvious they took his side because he was military.


----------



## Singra

^Not to get too off topic but I often see references to Jen Garner being duplicitous, I know little about her what has she supposed to have done that's so bad?




bisousx said:


> I wonder if Amber was a Jennifer Garner type, would she receive so much skepticism.
> 
> The police report or lack of is crap. I once was hit by an ex, the neighbors called the cops, it was very obvious they took his side because he was military.



Also in that TMZ photo it's clear she got hit by something cell phone shaped, I would have thought she got hit by the side of the phone but the way the line of the bruise goes up her face and extends over her eye it looks like she got hit with the flat part... ouch.  

The bruise is the only thing I find convincing in the photos, the photos of the trashed apartment or the wine bottle don't look like much. If the cops had arrived and maybe she had her hair over her face, she didn't tell them and the apartment looked like it did in the photos I can see how they would have left without filing a report.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That second photo - she has her hair over her face, and could have covered some with concealer. It may just be the lighting in the shot but the skin you can see looks slightly pinker to me (?)

To me the fact she didn't file a report immediately actually backs up her story that they went to his lawyers first to try and work through a deal behind closed doors.


----------



## Singra

^ It's impossible to tell what's shadow and what's light and what's true skin colour from an instagram photo... but what are the chances that she would have her face covering her face on that day in that way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> ^ It's impossible to tell what's shadow and what's light and what's true skin colour from an instagram photo... but what are the chances that she would have her face covering her face on that day in that way.



I'm merely commenting on what *I'm* seeing. I don't know. I'm just saying _*if*_ she truly was trying to keep it on the down low and not make it public then her covering her face on an Instagram photo that might get attention actually correlates with what she said.


----------



## bisousx

Singra said:


> ^Not to get too off topic but I often see references to Jen Garner being duplicitous, I know little about her what has she supposed to have done that's so bad?
> .



Jen Garner has a very sweet face and reputation. America's darling. I doubt, if it were Jen, she would receive so much questioning off the jump.


----------



## Singra

bisousx said:


> Jen Garner has a very sweet face and reputation. America's darling. I doubt, if it were Jen, she would receive so much questioning off the jump.



Oops I misunderstood, you're right. I'd seen so many oblique references to Garner doing something over the years I thought you were saying the opposite. 






FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm merely commenting on what *I'm* seeing. I don't know. I'm just saying _*if*_ she truly was trying to keep it on the down low and not make it public then her covering her face on an Instagram photo that might get attention actually correlates with what she said.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


>



Lol....it's cool....just a conversation about this hot mess.

:okay:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://i.stuff.co.nz/entertainment/...nd-filmmaker-terry-gilliam-defend-johnny-depp

*Lawyer for Amber Heard slams allegations she made up abuse claims as a means of blackmail*

A lawyer for Johnny Depp's estranged wife Amber Heard has slammed "offensive" allegations suggesting the actor made up her domestic abuse claims as a means of blackmail.

The 30-year-old actor filed for divorce from her husband of 15 months on 23 May, but their separation proceedings took a troubling turn on Friday, when she submitted documents to the court alleging Depp had physically abused her.

At the weekend, Depp's close friend, comedian Doug Stanhope, published a guest column on TheWrap.com, suggesting the actor has ulterior motives with her abuse claims, writing that Heard was "threatening to lie about him publicly in any and every possible duplicitous way if he didn't agree to her terms".

He continued, "Blackmail is what I would imagine other people might put it (sic), including the manner in which he is now being vilified."

Heard's attorney, Peter Sample, fired back at Stanhope's accusation on Monday, slamming his essay in a statement to TheWrap, which reads: "It is highly offensive and disturbing that you would choose to publish it in the first place."

"The allegations against Ms Heard are absolutely and unequivocally false," Sample continued. "The letter has no basis in reality and is nothing but the typical celebrity muckraking for profit."

He demanded a retraction of the article on the basis it is defamatory and "outrageous".

Editors at TheWrap stated they will respond to his letter through their legal counsel.

Stanhope isn't the only one coming to the defence of Depp - in addition to his superstar friends, such as Paul Bettany and Mickey Rourke, the Pirates of the Caribbean star's daughter Lily-Rose Depp and her mother, his ex-partner Vanessa Paradis, have also defended the star, with Vanessa writing an open letter in which she called the abuse claims "outrageous".

Meanwhile, Depp was in Sweden on Monday, playing a gig at Stockholm's Grona Lund amusement park with his rock band Hollywood Vampires.

Critics who have called for a boycott of Depp's work amid the abuse allegations had urged event bosses to axe the show, but shortly before show time, a spokesperson insisted they would allow Depp and his bandmates, including Alice Cooper and Joe Perry, to play on as planned.

A representative for Grona Lund released a statement to People magazine, which read: "We are opposed to any sort of violence, of course. But it's also equally important that we cannot judge someone beforehand. Everyone, including Johnny Depp, should be allowed to have the right to be considered innocent until proven guilty."

Depp and the band went on as scheduled and performed for the sold-out crowd without incident.

Heard filed for divorce on Monday, claiming Depp had been physically and verbally abusive during their 15-month marriage.

She was granted a temporary restraining order against the 52-year-old.

Stanhope said "Johnny doesn't abuse anyone".

"Bingo and I were at Johnny's house for most of that Saturday until just before the alleged assault. We assumed initially that his dour mood was because of his mother's death the day before.

"But he opened up in the most vulnerable of ways that it was not only his mother, but that Amber was now going to leave him, threatening to lie about him publicly in any and every possible duplicitous way if he didn't agree to her terms.

"The fact that Hollywood and the entertainment industry at large - f---, society as a whole - turns a blind eye to domestic violence is abhorrent," he wrote.

"But the tides have turned in such a way that the mere allegation that such a crime has occurred leaves the person accused as guilty without due process."

Stanhope expressed that he was initially hesitant to speak out, as he was wary of looking as though he wanted to jump on the bandwagon to raise his own profile.

Director Terry Gilliam, reportedly also a friend of Depp's, shared Stanhope's column.

"I'm discovering that Amber is a better actress than I thought," he wrote.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I just hope when it comes to testify no one on either side lies.


----------



## Singra

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I just hope when it comes to testify no one on either side lies.



If you think about how often do we all fudge the truth (whatever that is) to support our point of view, we quickly incorporate half truths which become what we're sure we know... so everyone can tell the truth as they see it, for example... (I totally made up the following bullsh*t for argument's sake)...  

Amber: The incident happened and she had to put up with a lot of his sh*t during their brief relationship. Perhaps the phone incident wasn't as severe as fearing for your life (a definition a lawyer would have encouraged to put into a claim to strengthen a case) but it was definitely abuse and she reached the point where she'd had enough. The way she's gone about things is payback for the abuse and bulls*t she had to tolerate. 

Depp: JD acted as he usually does in a relationship, perhaps for the majority of the relationship and rest of his relationships when things got heated he either destroyed the external environment or engaged in verbal attacks. He seems to see himself as being outside of convention and perhaps he wouldn't accept conventional/accepted definitions of abuse. He doesn't see himself as an abuser because he hasn't literally struck someone (perhaps the phone incident was the most extreme he ever got. Maybe to him the phone throwing doesn't count...especially when you're drunk... "because who's to say where he was aiming and besides his mom just died soooooo give a guy a break why don't ya"). There's probably a lot he can't recall because he's been indulging in drugs and alcohol the last number of years. In his mind he may acknowledge that he goes off the rails but he's not "that guy" and so a big reason he's reacting against the allegations is because he objects to being defined in those "extreme" terms. He might fudge small details to defend the greater truth as he sees himself. 

Paradis + daughter:  JD never was abusive to them or any of their friends, I don't see why this would be a lie. Would sure like to hear from Kate Moss though.  

Weird Libertarian edgy comic friend: He's telling the truth as he sees it. A lot of it may be true it does seem like AH and JD had a toxic relationship. His comedy makes me think he's not someone who would be sympathetic to domestic abuse claims (unless it was a severe case) and so would be blind to certain details and block out memories that might contradict his version of events. He probably didn't even intentionally embellish the story, it's likely the info he's taking in is skewed by his dislike for Amber and his support for his bro. 


Amber's friend iO Teller seems like the type of person who's uttered the words... tyranny, cisgender, white, male patriarchy... in one sentence. JD's friend seems like he would would be on the opposite side of that coin. If either of those friends represents the way JD or Amber see the world I can see why there would be an inability to see the other's point of view.


----------



## so confusing

This is a quote from a W magazine cover article about her-


The mix of raised-like-a-boy and prettiest-girl-in-town is what makes Heard intriguingshes feminine but tough. Whenever my old friends meet someone Im involved with romantically, they immediately warn them: She may look refined, but when shes angry, she can go trailer park really fast,&#8202; Heard quips. But Id always rather be passionate than bland. I cant imagine living a quiet life.

http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2014/05/amber-heard-johnny-depp-interview/

Which is just a quote, right, it could easily be posturing. But at the very least it shows a shared commitment (when paired with Depp's quote) to a certain level of erm, engagement.  Which, again, is not to say she wasn't abused but there may have been an element of mutual volatility to this at times.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

so confusing said:


> This is a quote from a W magazine cover article about her-
> 
> 
> The mix of raised-like-a-boy and prettiest-girl-in-town is what makes Heard intriguingshes feminine but tough. Whenever my old friends meet someone Im involved with romantically, they immediately warn them: She may look refined, but when shes angry, she can go trailer park really fast,&#8202; Heard quips. But Id always rather be passionate than bland. I cant imagine living a quiet life.
> 
> http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2014/05/amber-heard-johnny-depp-interview/
> 
> Which is just a quote, right, it could easily be posturing. But at the very least it shows a shared commitment (when paired with Depp's quote) to a certain level of erm, engagement.  Which, again, is not to say she wasn't abused but there may have been an element of mutual volatility to this at times.



Yep - these are two people who, at best, should have had a torrid fling.

They T O X I C in a relationship together.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

so confusing said:


> This is a quote from a W magazine cover article about her-
> 
> 
> The mix of raised-like-a-boy and prettiest-girl-in-town is what makes Heard intriguingshes feminine but tough. Whenever my old friends meet someone Im involved with romantically, they immediately warn them: She may look refined, but when shes angry, she can go trailer park really fast,&#8202; Heard quips. But Id always rather be passionate than bland. I cant imagine living a quiet life.
> 
> http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2014/05/amber-heard-johnny-depp-interview/
> 
> Which is just a quote, right, it could easily be posturing. But at the very least it shows a shared commitment (when paired with Depp's quote) to a certain level of erm, engagement.  Which, again, is not to say she wasn't abused but there may have been an element of mutual volatility to this at times.




This made me think of the Maya Angelou quote: 
When people tell you who they are believe them! 

I absolutely believe she has a nasty character that is hidden under her beauty!


----------



## bag-princess

Sophie-Rose said:


> This made me think of the Maya Angelou quote:
> *When people tell you who they are believe them!
> *
> I absolutely believe she has a nasty character that is hidden under her beauty!






i was thinking "straight from the horse's mouth"  but yea - yours is good too!


----------



## sunshinesash

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep - these are two people who, at best, should have had a torrid fling.
> 
> They T O X I C in a relationship together.


Definitely. 

I just don't take her as a credible source. Too much focus and determination for bleeding him dry of his money, that her claims come off as solely motivated by $ and conveniently timed to follow right after she was denied a lump sum of spousal support. 

Whatever the case, may the truth set them free from each other, and put a rest to all of the ongoing speculation and court drama.


----------



## Charles

Livia1 said:


> I don't understand, didn't she have a red/fresh bruise just yesterday?



I can clearly see a red mark under her left eye.  Maybe you should zoom in more??


----------



## Charles

BagBerry13 said:


> I never said being a b*tch equals physical abuse but you can't expect him to sit on the couch chilling while she's letting rip. You must at least expect shouting. I also never said she deserved it, only that she's not completely innocent in how the situation unfolded. You can't be abused if you don't allow it. And I'm talking specifically about domestic abuse.



Expect?  I mean, maybe some shouting, but breaking things, looming over someone and yelling in their face isn't cool.  
It funny cause my ex would actually get more upset at me cause I wouldn't flip out and scream at her when we had arguments.  It's weird how some people romanticize losing control, as if it means you love someone more if you can't control your reactions to them.


----------



## Livia1

Charles said:


> I can clearly see a red mark under her left eye.  Maybe you should zoom in more??




Very faint compared to the day before and at a different place. 
Hey, some people heal fast.


----------



## bag-mania

Does it have to leave a big mark to be considered real? If someone hits you with a phone it's going to hurt. Maybe you bruise easily, maybe you don't. It doesn't mean she wasn't terrified at that moment.


----------



## so confusing

There's a distinct possibility that they were dumb and tempestuous and toxic at the start of their relationship and it was a shared thing and pretty minor but that he ran off the rails in a big way in recent times as his issues with substance abuse got worse and their relationship fell apart and he did get pretty scary, that still fits. 

Also- re: his cash- whatever they made over the period of their marriage (less expenses) would be split but given that his work tends to have back-end incentives, his actual earnings over the period would not be known for some time. So her lawyer may have said "we estimate that your combined earnings over this period, taking into account the structure of your contracts and minus expenses is x amount, please give us a check for 1/2 of x by x date and we can resolve this amicably and quietly." And his team was all "that number is way off", we will do this in the normal way with full accounting" (and ****ty pr campaigns). That also fits. It's not as cut and dried what that number would be as it sounds on the face of it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

bag-mania said:


> Does it have to leave a big mark to be considered real? If someone hits you with a phone it's going to hurt. Maybe you bruise easily, maybe you don't. It doesn't mean she wasn't terrified at that moment.



Apparently it's not real (or 'not that bad') if you don't react the right way, have the right injury or enough injury, etc.

But yeah I agree with you.


----------



## Livia1

bag-mania said:


> Does it have to leave a big mark to be considered real? If someone hits you with a phone it's going to hurt. Maybe you bruise easily, maybe you don't. It doesn't mean she wasn't terrified at that moment.




No, of course not. I'm saying there's a discrepancy between when she says she got the mark, how it looked when she was on her way to court and how it looked the day after. 
But again, it's different for everyone. It just is strange, that's all.


----------



## BPC

I'm so surprised at the reaction she's getting just because people don't like her.

As others have already said, there was no need for her lie about this. It doesn't get her anything extra. She doesn't get a larger pay out, nor does it get her any sympathy since she left him right after his mom died.
I also think it killed her career.

So what possible reason can she have for lying? 

I'm thinking there was emotional and mental abuse both ways. But when it became physical, she left.


----------



## so confusing

BPC said:


> I'm so surprised at the reaction she's getting just because people don't like her.
> 
> As others have already said, there was no need for her lie about this. It doesn't get her anything extra. She doesn't get a larger pay out, nor does it get her any sympathy since she left him right after his mom died.
> I also think it killed her career.
> 
> So what possible reason can she have for lying?
> 
> I'm thinking there was emotional and mental abuse both ways. But when it became physical, she left.




If her lawyer tried to dictate a settlement amount based on depp's potential take off the back-end of the Pirates movie coming out next year (or similar) and insisted that that figure be met, she stands to gain a lot.  Also, there could be a lot of arguing over the value of various other things and expenses, which is why divorces between wealthy people often take a very long time. If that was not what she pushed for, and her attorney just moved to settle their assets in normal course, she would not gain a lot by going this route except avoiding the damage to her reputation.


----------



## gazoo

I actually think she has the potential to get a lot more money because of the allegation of abuse. I base my opinion on the timing of everything. She didn't file for a protection order first to ensure her safety, she didn't leave the premises or file charges against him when the police were there to ensure her safety. She filed for divorce first, and after her request for spousal support of 50K a month was denied, then the allegation of DV came out. The timing is what makes it seem disingenuous to me. 

I don't know what happened. I feel both have a real capacity to be a$$holes. Maybe she wound him up, maybe they had an intense (toxic) connection, maybe they both pushed each other's buttons and then fell into torrid sex throughout the relationship and it's burned out, maybe they simply bring out the worst in each other which is why his behavior with his exes is different to this relationship, who knows? The only thing we know for certain is what she's asked for and his refusal to give her said spousal support. She's entitled to half of whatever they made (minus expenses), but she wants more than that, and that's why this allegation is important. It may make him capitulate to her demands solely because the good will of the public is critical for him to maintain his profile with the studios. He's got enough money to never need to work again, but if he wants to continue his career, this allegation will (and many would argue already has) damaged his new Disney movie profile.

I don't think we'll ever know either way whether the bruise was self inflicted to nail him, or if he's actually physically abused her. The witnesses are claiming they saw him screaming and being aggressive, but I haven't seen any actual witness claiming to have seen him hit her. If she has video that would change things dramatically, but again all we have are reports that she has that. Many people have falsely claimed DV to get their way (the Paul McCartney/Heather Mills situation comes to mind), and many people (I'm using this term because abuse can happen to both sexes) are legitimate victims. No abuse should be excused away, but nor should anyone be able to allege something like that and have it accepted without proof, particularly in such a high profile situation. 

I readily give the benefit of the doubt to animals and children in cases of abuse. Everyone else bears the burden of proof, IMO. And FWIW I'm speaking as a victim of abuse.


----------



## BagBerry13

BPC said:


> I'm so surprised at the reaction she's getting just because people don't like her.
> 
> As others have already said, there was no need for her lie about this. It doesn't get her anything extra. She doesn't get a larger pay out, nor does it get her any sympathy since she left him right after his mom died.
> I also think it killed her career.
> 
> So what possible reason can she have for lying?
> 
> I'm thinking there was emotional and mental abuse both ways. But when it became physical, she left.





so confusing said:


> If her lawyer tried to dictate a settlement amount based on depp's potential take off the back-end of the Pirates movie coming out next year (or similar) and insisted that that figure be met, she stands to gain a lot.  Also, there could be a lot of arguing over the value of various other things and expenses, which is why divorces between wealthy people often take a very long time. If that was not what she pushed for, and her attorney just moved to settle their assets in normal course, she would not gain a lot by going this route except avoiding the damage to her reputation.



I think this also has a lot to do with pressure. Look how nasty it got in the press now. His reputation is on the line for future projects especially with Disney. She's building pressure so he caves in and gives her more than she usually would get just to make it go away in the press.
And the fact that she feels the need to give lengthy statements in the press also tells me she's working the press. Why not just wait for a decision in court?


----------



## bag-princess

gazoo said:


> I* actually think she has the potential to get a lot more money because of the allegation of abuse. I base my opinion on the timing of everything.* She didn't file for a protection order first to ensure her safety, she didn't leave the premises or file charges against him when the police were there to ensure her safety. She filed for divorce first, and after her request for spousal support of 50K a month was denied, then the allegation of DV came out. The timing is what makes it seem disingenuous to me.
> .




of course.   and like BagBerry said - she will make it as bad and uncomfortable as she can so that he will give her anything she wants so that it will go away!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I thought her spousal support request was denied while she was in court getting restraining order. The judge ruled no because they didn't have time or see Johnny's finances and he also told her no when it came to the dogs


----------



## bag-mania

*Amber Heard Gives Statement to LAPD Accusing Johnny Depp of Domestic Violence*

*Her lawyers said Depp tried to discredit her*

 Amber Heard has given a statement to the LAPD on her domestic abuse allegations against Johnny Depp, her lawyers said.

Heard was granted a restraining order last week against Depp after she alleged  that he threw his phone at her, struck her, and pulled her hair during a  domestic dispute. The restraining order was granted as part of the  divorce proceedings she initiated last week after 15 months of marriage.  Heard alleges that Depp physically and psychologically abused her over  the course of their relationship. The LAPD confirmed they were called to  the scene on the night in question.

While she did not immediately file a statement with the LAPD  following the incident, Heards lawyers announced Tuesday that Depps  team has forced her to go to the police by spreading vicious false  and malicious allegations designed to discredit her.

In domestic violence cases, it is not unusual for the perpetrators  playbook to include miscasting the victim as the villain, Heards  lawyers said in a statement obtained by the New York Post.  In reality, Amber acted no differently than many victims of domestic  violence, who think first of the harm that might come to the abuser,  rather than the abuse they have already suffered.

We took the high road, Heards team continued. Unfortunately,  Johnnys team immediately went to the press and began viciously  attacking Ambers character.

Depp has released a statement about the divorce, announcing his  intention to remain quiet on the matter. Given the brevity of this  marriage and the most recent and tragic loss of his mother, Johnny will  not respond to any of the salacious false stories, gossip,  misinformation and lies about his personal life, the statement said. Hopefully the dissolution of this short marriage will be resolved quickly.

Depps ex-wife and daughter have both come to his defense. Heards lawyers could not be immediately reached for further comment.

http://time.com/4352442/amber-heard-johnny-depp-lapd/


----------



## Singra

This level of drama helps no-one and the back and forth gets really tiresome. Wish there was some kind of rule that meant the press couldn't cover it until a resolution had been reached.   


I watched Depp on Graham Norton a few weeks back and man anything that was ever cool about him had completely evaporated. The worst part is he didn't seem to be aware of how unfunny he was.


----------



## Deco

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think that article is really playing with terminology there.
> 
> They had a *celebration* ceremony but they didn't have an actual *wedding* in New York even though it was available to her in 2011 (unless there are documents that say otherwise), so they weren't married at all, she just changed her name.  I don't doubt they were in a committed relationship though and there may have been crossover
> 
> This article seems to be trying to say Amber is just a lesbian who used Johnny, when she's stated many times she's bisexual. I'm not really here for them using her sexuality against her.


 Could they be common law married?  Here in Colorado all that is required to be married is a mutual intent by the couple.  Intent can be evidenced by having a wedding celebration ceremony and changing your last name, and generally holding yourself out as a married couple.  Formal wedding proceedings are unnecessary.  Of course that is Colorado law and I don't know what standards apply in New York or if New York even recognizes common law marriage.


Oddly enough, though one can become common law married, there is no common law divorce.  Once you're considered married via common law, you have to go thorough the formal court ordered divorce if that marriage ends.


----------



## Livia1

Of course, with the logic in this thread, these people are not to be trusted because they work for him but here goes ... from TMZ:



> *'Ear-Witnesses' Say She's a Liar                                        Johnny Wasn't Near Her*
> 
> 
> 
> *Amber Heard screamed to Johnny Depp  in the middle of their argument last week, "Stop hitting me!!!" Problem  is ... when she screamed Johnny was more than 6 yards away -- so claim 2  witnesses.* Sources connected to the case tell TMZ, 2 security guards -- Jerry  Judge and Sean Bett -- were standing in the entryway inside Johnny and  Amber's apartment unit, giving them space during the argument, when out  of nowhere they heard Amber scream.
> The guards say "within a second" they bolted into the living area and  saw Johnny in the kitchen and Amber on the couch in the living room --  it's an open floor plan. Both guards say Johnny was at least 20 feet  away from her.
> We're told, according to Johnny, both he and Amber knew the guards  were in the entryway and the scream was a badly executed attempted  setup.
> *The guards -- both of whom are expected to testify next month during the restraining order trial  -- also say throughout Johnny and Amber's 15-month marriage, she was  the one who flew into rages ... screaming at him, throwing bottles, and  charging him. They claim they frequently had to pull her off Johnny.*
> Amber claims her alleged injuries were caused when Johnny hurled an  iPhone at her. The 2 guards support what the responding cops say ... she  had *no visible injuries*.  Amber claims there was broken glass on the floor and even submitted  photos in her legal docs, but the guards insist there was no broken  glass, and the cops say nothing was amiss.


----------



## Charles

Wait, didn't she list those same body guards as witnesses to the abuse?  Now they're saying it didn't happen?


----------



## Hobbsy

Some people don't need a reason to lie, they just do. I know a few.


----------



## BagBerry13

Livia1 said:


> Of course, with the logic in this thread, these people are not to be trusted because they work for him but here goes ... from TMZ:



I have to say I expected that. I found it stupid that she would list them as witnesses. They're most likely paid by Johnny so would they testify against him? But it supports his side.

Btw, her statement saying she now was "forced" to file a report at the LAPD could proven good and bad for Johnny. If it turns out that she actually lied she can now be charged with a felony which wasn't possible before without the report so I'm sure his lawyers will use that. And if it's actually true they could prosecute him although The Daily Fail is reporting they wouldn't prosecute him anymore.


----------



## so confusing

Livia1 said:


> Of course, with the logic in this thread, these people are not to be trusted because they work for him but here goes ... from TMZ:




"Stop hitting me!" could also be a general directive though in response to a "what do you want from me?"  sort of question "stop drinking so much!" "Stop disappearing!" "Stop hitting me!"  there may be context there that was missed.


----------



## scarlet555

You can list anyone as a witness, the thing is, will they testify for you or against you, all truths aside.


----------



## scarlet555

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to say I expected that. I found it stupid that she would list them as witnesses. They're most likely paid by Johnny so would they testify against him? But it supports his side.
> 
> Btw, her statement saying she now was *"forced" to file *a report at the LAPD could proven good and bad for Johnny. If it turns out that she actually lied she can now be charged with a felony which wasn't possible before without the report so I'm sure his lawyers will use that. And if it's actually true they could prosecute him although The Daily Fail is reporting they wouldn't prosecute him anymore.



Forced to file a report?  Please...  what else is next? I smell BS...  and I am not a fan of JD.  
Why does she HAVE to do anything?  Oh, wait, to get more money....


----------



## BagBerry13

so confusing said:


> "Stop hitting me!" could also be a general directive though in response to a "what do you want from me?"  sort of question "stop drinking so much!" "Stop disappearing!" "Stop hitting me!"  there may be context there that was missed.



True. But she listed them as witnesses to testify that he hit her at this particular moment. For now it backfired because they said she's the one getting riled up all the time.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> Wait, didn't she list those same body guards as witnesses to the abuse?  Now they're saying it didn't happen?




Yep! She can't turn back now.


----------



## BagBerry13

scarlet555 said:


> Forced to file a report?  Please...  what else is next? I smell BS...  and I am not a fan of JD.
> Why does she HAVE to do anything?  Oh, wait, to get more money....



She said something about not being able "to endure any outright lies launched against her character in the Court of Public Opinion." So see, she's more concerned about how she's perceived in the public than to actually provide those videos she claims to have.
She's laying it on thick with the whole victim card. That's her statement:



> As the result of Amber&#8217;s decision to decline giving an initial statement to the LAPD, her silence has been used against her by Johnny&#8217;s team. Amber did not provide a statement to the LAPD in an attempt to protect her privacy and Johnny&#8217;s career. Johnny&#8217;s team has forced Amber to give a statement to the LAPD to set the record straight as to the true facts, as she cannot continue to leave herself open to the vicious false and malicious allegations that have infected the media. Amber has suffered through years of physical and psychological abuse at the hands of Johnny.
> 
> In domestic violence cases, it is not unusual for the perpetrator&#8217;s playbook to include miscasting the victim as the villain. In reality, Amber acted no differently than many victims of domestic violence, who think first of the harm that might come to the abuser, rather than the abuse they have already suffered. Amber can no longer endure the relentless attacks and outright lies launched against her character in the Court of Public Opinion since the tragic events of May 21st. With her statement Amber hopes to give the LAPD the opportunity to conduct an accurate and complete investigation into the events of that evening and before. If that occurs, and the truth is revealed, there is no doubt that Amber&#8217;s claims will be substantiated beyond any doubt, and hopefully Johnny will get the help that he so desperately needs.
> 
> From the beginning it has been Amber&#8217;s desire to keep this matter as private as possible, even though LAPD officers responded to a 911 call made by a third-party. The LAPD officers viewed not only the disarray that Johnny had caused in the apartment but also the physical injuries to Amber&#8217;s face. We filed the Petition for Dissolution of Marriage at the very end of the day on Monday May 23rd and we did not serve Johnny with the Petition at the premiere of Alice Through the Looking Glass that evening. We sent a letter to Johnny&#8217;s counsel team the next morning making it clear we wanted to keep this matter out of the media. We then held off requesting a domestic violence restraining order as we knew that Johnny was out of the country.
> 
> We took the high road. Unfortunately, Johnny&#8217;s team immediately went to the press and began viciously attacking Amber&#8217;s character. Amber is simply a victim of domestic violence, and none of her actions are motivated by money. Amber is a brave and financially independent woman who is showing the courage of her convictions by doing the right thing against Johnny&#8217;s relentless army of lawyers and surrogates.
> 
> The Family Law Court is not going to be influenced by misinformation placed in the social media based on anonymous sources. Amber is the victim. Amber is a hero.


----------



## dangerouscurves

If there's a video, who took the video? Is it CCTV? cameraphone video?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm still waiting for her to drop the video she claims she has, she could end this all with it


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm still waiting for her to drop the video she claims she has, she could end this all with it




That 'video' will never see the light of day!


----------



## bag-mania

Well, thank goodness Johnny doesn't let a little thing like a DV accusation interfere with his lifestyle of drinking and partying. He's a real trouper.



> Johnny Depp  partied until 2am with a mystery brunette in a Swedish hotel bar after  reports that he will not face prosecution for assaulting his estranged  wife Amber Heard.
> 
> The  star looked relaxed as he drank cocktails, laughed with friends and  chatted with the stunning female friend at the £8,000-a-night hotel in  Stockholm.
> 
> It  came after claims in the US that he will not be prosecuted for  allegedly throwing an iPhone at the 30-year-old actress, which prompted  her to file for divorce.
> 
> Depp  and his entourage had the bar at the city's Grand Hotel opened  specially after closing time, following a sell-out gig with Depp's band  The Hollywood Vampires.
> Meanwhile  Ms Heard broke her silence to accuse Depp's lawyers of smearing her and  saying she was 'a hero' who was simply a victim of domestic abuse.
> 
> The  52-year-old star, who has been hiding out in his room for much of the  band's European tour so far, emerged from his top-floor suite at 1am.
> 
> The  bar at the Grand Hotel was closing and other guests were leaving when  Depp arrived, but staff re-opened especially for the star and his party.
> 
> They  stayed for  an hour, with Depp and the mystery woman, who was joined by  two friends, standing close together and talking intimately at the bar.
> An observer said: 'The brunette in the picture was embracing Johnny's shoulder when he talked to members of the band.
> 
> 'They  stood really close and talked for a long time at the bar. They seemed  to have a good time. She was standing next to him the whole time I saw  him at the bar. The brunette was there with a couple of friends, but  Johnny only talked to her. He seemed to enjoy her company.'
> 
> In a further  sign that his mood has lifted, Depp left Sweden in a blaze of publicity  today, signing autographs, posing for selfies and grinning at the  crowd.
> 
> Drummer  Matt Sorum told MailOnline: 'We had a great night here in Stockholm.  Everyone enjoyed themselves - Johnny is doing fine as well.'
> 
> Read more:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-new-female-friend-sold-Stockholm-gig.html
> ​​


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Well, thank goodness Johnny doesn't let a little thing like a DV accusation interfere with his lifestyle of drinking and partying. He's a real trouper.




It's a hotel bar, it's not a club. Amber did the same. Lol.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> It's a hotel bar, it's not a club. Amber did the same. Lol.



So you're saying it was their mutual love of booze that brought them together. I'll buy that.


----------



## Chagall

Sophie-Rose said:


> This made me think of the Maya Angelou quote:
> When people tell you who they are believe them!
> 
> I absolutely believe she has a nasty character that is hidden under her beauty!




Read post #1534. That's when JD told people who HE is! Why don't you believe HIM? So you believe what Amber says about herself but not JD!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jesus, he looks horrible.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chagall said:


> Read post #1534. That's when JD told people who HE is! Why don't you believe HIM? So you believe what Amber says about herself but not JD!




To be honest I couldn't care less about either of them... I don't actually know these people... They could could both be great people, they could both be vile people... I'll never know, as I will never meet either of them... 

But I do believe in the quote I posted.. It relates to both of them!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm still waiting for her to drop the video she claims she has, she could end this all with it


I actually think there is a video of something; there has to be some reason JD hasn't flat out denied the allegations? 

But, that's me spinning things the way I would handle them... I'm certainly no PR guru.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Well, thank goodness Johnny doesn't let a little thing like a DV accusation interfere with his lifestyle of drinking and partying. He's a real trouper.




What a trooper is right. Soldiering on in the face of adversity! Boy you have to admire that.&#128516;


----------



## djuna1

mrsinsyder said:


> *I actually think there is a video of something; there has to be some reason JD hasn't flat out denied the allegations?*
> 
> But, that's me spinning things the way I would handle them... I'm certainly no PR guru.



I think the same way.


----------



## Hobbsy

mrsinsyder said:


> I actually think there is a video of something; there has to be some reason JD hasn't flat out denied the allegations?
> 
> But, that's me spinning things the way I would handle them... I'm certainly no PR guru.


He said he wasn't going to respond to any false and/or malicious things said.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/31/amber-heard-johnny-depp-cops-lying-injuries/

*Amber Heard Claims Cops Missed Key Evidence in Alleged Beating*

Amber Heard is getting trashed because cops didn't do their job properly, or even worse lied to protect Johnny Depp ... so claims sources connected to the actress.

The sources say Amber had visible marks on her face when 2 officers responded to the 911 call on May 21. They claim the officers either didn't see the marks or are lying to protect Depp. They say Amber's injuries became more pronounced as time went on ... especially a day later.

LAPD officials insist the 2 cops did indeed look for injuries and found none.

We contacted 2 doctors who routinely treat trauma injuries who both said an iPhone hurled at someone would cause immediate swelling and some discoloration. BTW, in addition to allegedly throwing the iPhone, Heard claimed in legal docs he pulled her hair, struck her and violently grabbed her face.

As for the officers claiming there was no evidence of any broken glass in the apartment ... our Heard sources say that's because Amber met the cops in an adjoining unit, and they never went to the one where the incident went down.

And Amber's sources say she's the only one who swore under oath her version of events were accurate.  Amber's people say Johnny's team had 24 hours notice before the TRO was heard, and he never filed a sworn declaration.


----------



## scarlet555

This is great, if it's the truth, it's better settled in the courts and not via the media.   Now call the cops liars, I know law enforcement can be tainted, but as bad as they are, they are still the one you call in an emergency.


----------



## BagBerry13

That's what I thought. It takes some balls to call the police liars if you actually want them to act in your favour.


----------



## lallybelle

Wait so hold up...she said she didn't give a police statement about the abuse etc. because she was trying to keep it private/not mess up his career, yet she went for the restraining order the day after the divorce announcement and it was public anyway. Now she's saying the cops lied or missed critical evidence but didn't even take them into the room where it happened or tell them about the abuse. Which is it girl?


----------



## Hobbsy

Fish smell gets stronger.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/31/amber-heard-johnny-depp-assault-security-guards/?adid=hero1

*Amber Heard: 'Ear-Witnesses' Says She's a Liar ... Johnny Wasn't Near Her*

Amber Heard screamed to Johnny Depp in the middle of their argument last week, "Stop hitting me!!!" Problem is ... when she screamed Johnny was more than 6 yards away -- so claim 2 witnesses.

Sources connected to the case tell TMZ, 2 security guards -- Jerry Judge and Sean Bett -- were standing in the entryway inside Johnny and Amber's apartment unit, giving them space during the argument, when out of nowhere they heard Amber scream.  

The guards say "within a second" they bolted into the living area and saw Johnny in the kitchen and Amber on the couch in the living room -- it's an open floor plan. Both guards say Johnny was at least 20 feet away from her.

We're told, according to Johnny, both he and Amber knew the guards were in the entryway and the scream was a badly executed attempted setup.  

The guards -- both of whom are expected to testify next month during the restraining order trial -- also say throughout Johnny and Amber's 15-month marriage, she was the one who flew into rages ... screaming at him, throwing bottles, and charging him. They claim they frequently had to pull her off Johnny.

Amber claims her alleged injuries were caused when Johnny hurled an iPhone at her. The 2 guards support what the responding cops say ... she had no visible injuries. Amber claims there was broken glass on the floor and even submitted photos in her legal docs, but the guards insist there was no broken glass, and the cops say nothing was amiss.


----------



## Hobbsy

Well, it's obvious now. Everyone but Amber is lying.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/31/amber-heard-johnny-depp-assault-security-guards/?adid=hero1
> 
> *Amber Heard: 'Ear-Witnesses' Says She's a Liar ... Johnny Wasn't Near Her*
> 
> Amber Heard screamed to Johnny Depp in the middle of their argument last week, "Stop hitting me!!!" Problem is ... when she screamed Johnny was more than 6 yards away -- so claim 2 witnesses.
> 
> Sources connected to the case tell TMZ, 2 security guards -- Jerry Judge and Sean Bett -- were standing in the entryway inside Johnny and Amber's apartment unit, giving them space during the argument, when out of nowhere they heard Amber scream.
> 
> The guards say "within a second" they bolted into the living area and saw Johnny in the kitchen and Amber on the couch in the living room -- it's an open floor plan. Both guards say Johnny was at least 20 feet away from her.
> 
> We're told, according to Johnny, both he and Amber knew the guards were in the entryway and the scream was a badly executed attempted setup.
> 
> The guards -- both of whom are expected to testify next month during the restraining order trial -- also say throughout Johnny and Amber's 15-month marriage, she was the one who flew into rages ... screaming at him, throwing bottles, and charging him. They claim they frequently had to pull her off Johnny.
> 
> Amber claims her alleged injuries were caused when Johnny hurled an iPhone at her. The 2 guards support what the responding cops say ... she had no visible injuries. Amber claims there was broken glass on the floor and even submitted photos in her legal docs, but the guards insist there was no broken glass, and the cops say nothing was amiss.


Are these his security guards?


----------



## so confusing

Given that TMZ's stance thus far has been pretty pro-Depp, I wouldn't trust them with any stuff allegedly coming from what they deem to be Amber's sources. 

It's entirely possible that the cops interviewed her briefly, didn't see anything on her face because her hair was down, the lighting was bad, the bruise hadn't puffed out yet, all of the above, whatever, and based on her interview, it seemed like a shouting match and she had help close by.  No lying, no dereliction of duty, no playing favorites except that they might be less likely to ask prying questions of someone whose marital problems have been in the press because they know celebrities don't want stories leaking.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Both sides are in overdrive -

*Johnny Depps Pirates 5 Injury Occurred During Fight With Amber Heard (Report)

*After declaring in court that she has endured excessive emotional, verbal and physical abuse during the entirety of their relationship, Amber Heard claims that the injury that estranged husband Johnny Depp incurred that halted filming on Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales occurred during a physical altercation.

*According to ET, Depp reportedly injured his right hand while punching a wall during an argument the couple had in Australia in March of 2015.*

The injury and resulting surgery cut into filming for more than a month. Depp had to fly back to the U.S. to receive medical treatment and eventually had a pin inserted in one of his fingers.

Disney, the studio behind Pirates of the Caribbean, declined to comment on the matter.

Los Angeles police are currently investigating Heards domestic violence allegations against Depp after the actress filed a claim on Tuesday. She didnt file a criminal report against Depp on May 21, when police responded to a domestic dispute. Law enforcement officials told Variety last week that investigators found no evidence of an assault that day.

She later said in a sworn declaration that Depp threw a cellphone at her, hitting her cheek and eye, while he was high and drunk during the same fight on May 21. She said she endured the same abuse in April when Depp  in a similar state  pushed her to the floor.

She filed papers during her appearance in Los Angeles County Court on Friday, when she was granted a restraining order for 100 days, alleging a disturbing history of extreme anger, violent outbursts and substance abuse by the 52 year-old actor.

I live in fear that Johnny will return to (our house) unannounced to terrorize me, physically and emotionally, Heard wrote.

She detailed Depps history of drug and alcohol abuse, saying that she feared for her safety, claiming the Edward Scissorhands star has a short fuse, an exceptionally scary temper and suffers from paranoia.

I am extremely afraid of Johnny and for my safety, the actress said in her declaration for a restraining order. Depending on his interaction with alcohol and drugs. Johnny has a long-held and widely-acknowledged public and private history of drug and alcohol abuse."

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/johnny-depp-hand-injury-amber-heard-fight-1201786023/


----------



## sdkitty

I just heard on TV that she filed a financial declaration to explain why she needs $50K a month.  $10K for rent, $10K for entertainment and $10K for pet expenses - imagine what she must feed that Yorkie.


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> I just heard on TV that she filed a financial declaration to explain why she needs $50K a month.  $10K for rent, $10K for entertainment and $10K for pet expenses - imagine what she must feed that Yorkie.


Lord that's depressing. I write grants for our local animal rescue group and $10k would help us buy meds for about 200 dogs


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> Lord that's depressing. I write grants for our local animal rescue group and $10k would help us buy meds for about 200 dogs


yes, sickening isn't it?


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> yes, sickening isn't it?



Yeah... I mean, I'm on TPF so clearly I enjoy wasteful spending but that's over my threshold! $333 a day?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

so confusing said:


> Given that TMZ's stance thus far has been pretty pro-Depp, I wouldn't trust them with any stuff allegedly coming from what they deem to be Amber's sources.
> 
> It's entirely possible that the cops interviewed her briefly, didn't see anything on her face because her hair was down, the lighting was bad, the bruise hadn't puffed out yet, all of the above, whatever, and based on her interview, it seemed like a shouting match and she had help close by.  No lying, no dereliction of duty, no playing favorites except that they might be less likely to ask prying questions of someone whose marital problems have been in the press because they know celebrities don't want stories leaking.



This.


----------



## Hobbsy

mrsinsyder said:


> Lord that's depressing. I write grants for our local animal rescue group and $10k would help us buy meds for about 200 dogs


I wish the $ could go there.


----------



## Singra

Abuse Allegations and What's Next in Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's Divorce: All Your Questions Answered

*How will Amber Heard's domestic violence allegations against Johnny Depp affect their divorce?* 

In a new statement on Tuesday, Heard's lawyers said she is "a victim of domestic violence" who decided not report her alleged abuse to police who responded to a 911 call on May 21 in order to "protect her privacy and Johnny's career." 

In their statement, Heard's attorney Samantha F. Spector and co-counsel Joseph P. Koenig added, "Johnny's team has forced Amber to give a statement to the LAPD to set the record straight as to the true facts." 

Depp's divorce attorney Laura Wasser contended in court documents that Heard is "attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse." 

Heard, 30, was granted a temporary restraining order against Depp on May 27, after alleging in court papers that the 52-year-old actor physically and verbally abused her throughout their four-year relationship. 

The allegations came four days after Heard filed a divorce petition on May 23 citing irreconcilable differences and requesting spousal support from Depp. Here, legal experts weigh in on the latest questions surrounding the evolving case. 

*How Do the Abuse Claims Affect Divorce Proceedings?*

Experts say that although the domestic violence allegations may not result in a court awarding Heard a higher sum in divorce proceedings, they do give her an advantage in negotiations. 

"It won't affect the money. It's not like [Heard] gets more [spousal] support because of a domestic violence claim," Los Angeles-based attorney Ambrosio Rodriguez tells PEOPLE. "But what she does have, from a strategy point, what she has over him now is something to make him settle quick, as opposed to dragging it out." 

Family law attorney Stephanie Blum echos Rodriguez's statements, telling PEOPLE that the allegations allowed Heard to get a court hearing sooner that she would have otherwise. 

"So, if [Heard] is looking for [Depp] to pay her spousal support or pay her legal fees, making these allegations too would allow her to have those requests decided on by the court within weeks," she says. On May 27, a judge denied Heard's request for temporary spousal support. 

*What About Heard Not Reporting the Alleged Abuse to Police Right Away?*

In court documents, Heard claims Depp pulled her hair and hit her with a cell phone on May 21. 

A source close to the actress previously told PEOPLE that responding officers encouraged Heard to make a statement about the alleged incident, but Heard declined because she was too shaken up. 

Although the source told PEOPLE that officers saw Heard's wounds and trashed house the night of the incident, an LAPD spokesperson told PEOPLE that responding officers found no evidence of a crime.

On Tuesday, Heard's attorney Spector and co-counsel Koenig issued a statement elaborating on their client's reasoning and saying her "silence has been used against her by Johnny's team." 

"Amber did not provide a statement to the LAPD in an attempt to protect her privacy and Johnny's career," Spector and Koenig said. "Johnny's team has forced Amber to give a statement to the LAPD to set the record straight as to the true facts, as she cannot continue to leave herself open to the vicious false and malicious allegations that have infected the media." 

"In reality, Amber acted no differently than many victims of domestic violence, who think first of the harm that might come to the abuser, rather than the abuse they have already suffered," the lawyers' statement continued. 

Rodriguez tells PEOPLE that only about 15 percent of domestic violence victims report the abuse. 

"It is very common for domestic violence victims to delay reporting their abuse," he says. "As long as she can explain why she delayed in reporting, it should not hurt the case." 

*Could Depp Face Criminal Charges, and if So, What Are the Possible Repercussions?*

"It is rare for the D.A. to file criminal charges in a domestic violence case when the police do not arrest the alleged perpetrator," says Blum. 

The chances of charges being filed are "slim," adds Rodriguez, "in light of the fact that police didn't find any evidence." 

If Depp were to be charged with a felony and convicted, "the minimum punishment would be three years of felony probation, a 52-week anger management class and fees and fines of over $2,000," says Rodriguez. 

"There would also be a lifetime ban on owning a firearm and he would lose all the rights that come from being a felon. There would also be a criminal protective order in place that would make it a crime for him to contact her in any way."

*How Might Depp's Celebrity Affect the Case?*

"Everything is altered because he is one of the most famous movie stars in the world," says Rodriguez. "I expect LAPD and the D.A.'s office to be extra careful before moving forward." 

*What Does Depp's Initial Response Mean?*

Depp's lawyer, Laura Wasser, said in court documents that Heard made the accusations "to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse." 

"His court filings state he is out of the country and had not 'heard' the 'specific' allegations," celebrity divorce lawyer Jonathan Wolfe tells PEOPLE, referring to Depp's months-long tour with his band Hollywood Vampires. 

"That is hard to imagine." 

*What Happens Next?*

Experts say the divorce proceedings could proceed quickly &#8211; or become a drawn-out battle. 

Most likely, "[Depp] and his team will want to resolve this quickly," Wolfe says. 

"That said, since she has already gone public [with abuse claims], she may already have used much of her leverage, harmed his reputation &#8230; [Depp] may now be more determined than ever to defend himself against these allegations."

However, Wolfe adds, there is hope that the restraining order issue could be resolved without a court fight. 

"The final restraining order hearing is scheduled for June 17th," he says. "Since [Depp] is willing to agree to the restraints, don't be surprised if this issue is settled by the parties before the hearing."


----------



## poopsie

mrsinsyder said:


> Lord that's depressing. I write grants for our local animal rescue group and $10k would help us buy meds for about 200 dogs





Hobbsy said:


> I wish the $ could go there.






+1


I would love to have that kind of money. My place would look like the Cat House On The Kings


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> I just heard on TV that she filed a financial declaration to explain why she needs $50K a month.  $10K for rent, $10K for entertainment and *$10K for pet expenses* - imagine what she must feed that Yorkie.



Wow! Is that including the silver spoon they get the food fed with?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://pagesix.com/2016/06/01/johnny-depp-tried-to-suffocate-amber-heard-with-a-pillow-pal-says/

*Johnny Depp tried to suffocate Amber Heard with a pillow, pal says*

Amber Heard was the victim of Johnny Depps drunken temper in the past, including a terrifying episode when he attempted to smother her with a pillow, her pal told The Post in an exclusive interview Tuesday.

Heard texted the woman during the alleged attack last December, and the concerned friend rushed to the couples LA pad, where she claims she discovered Heard battered and bruised.

I got to her apartment to find her with a cut and bruised lip, a swollen eye and a chunk of hair missing from the top of her head, the friend recalled. This incident really stuck with me because she confided in me that day that she feared for her life after an intoxicated Johnny tried to suffocate her with a pillow.

It was hardly the only time a boozed-up and ready-to-rumble Depp, 52, laid his hands on her, the pal claims.

I have personally witnessed the aftermath of Johnny Depps violent and abusive behavior towards her on many occasions, the confidante said of Heard, 30.

But the relationship wasnt always volatile. At the start of their whirlwind romance, Depp and Heard were the epitome of the Hollywood power couple, sharing red-carpet kisses and singing each others praises in public, after meeting on the set of The Rum Diary in 2009.

You cant help but adore his talent, his passion, his magnetic force that pulls you into all his brilliance, Heard gushed to reporters during a promotional tour for the film in 2011.

At the time, Depp was still with his longtime partner, Vanessa Paradis, and the openly bisexual Heard was seeing photographer Tasya Van Ree.

But in June 2012, Depp and Paradis announced they had amicably separated, and it wasnt long after that things turned romantic between the Pirates of the Caribbean star and his younger paramour.

They took a brief break in early 2013, and Heard was rumored to be hooking up with another beautiful blonde, French model Marie de Villepin.

It didnt take long for Heard and Depp to reunite, and by April 2013, they were stepping out in public again, holding hands during a Rolling Stones concert in Los Angeles. Nine months later, they got engaged.

Shes a wonderful girl, Depp said on the Today show in April 2014. Shes sharp as a tack, a Southern belle and sweet as can be, and very good for me.

But like Depp, who has admitted to having a hellish temper, Heard confessed shes not always calm and collected.

Whenever my old friends meet someone Im involved with romantically, they immediately warn them: She may look refined, but when shes angry, she can go trailer park really fast,&#8201; she told W magazine in May 2014.

But Id always rather be passionate than bland. I cant imagine living a quiet life.

In December 2014, rumors started that Depp and Heards relationship was in trouble.

There is no rush to marry at the moment, a source told People. Johnny is crazy in love with Amber, but there is turmoil in the relationship.

Still, they tied the knot during a civil ceremony at Depps LA home on Feb. 3, 2015, then jetted off to his 45-acre private island in the Bahamas to exchange vows in front of friends and family.

Their days of marital bliss were brief. The very next month, Depp injured his right hand punching a wall during a fierce fight they had in Australia, sources told Entertainment Tonight.

The wound was so bad that Depp had to fly back to the US and undergo surgery, which stalled shooting on the fifth Pirates of the Caribbean flick for more than a month.

Sources told The Post that their marriage was on the verge of collapse after just three months  but the couple agreed to stay together for at least a year before walking away.

Their relationship turned sour almost immediately, a source said.

Shes really young and affected by the industry and the scene at times.

Her close relationship with female photographer iO Tillett Wright was also a point of contention, as Depp believed Heard and Wright were spending too much time together, a source said.

He started making her travel with him, an insider said, and she started distancing herself from her lesbian friends.

Heard also began to wonder what she was doing with an aging man like Depp, whose face is marked by years of hard partying.

Amber was, like, What am I doing with this old man who used to look like Johnny Depp?&#8201; another source said.

The couple kept quiet about the behind-the-scenes drama until last week, when Heard filed for divorce then dropped abuse allegations in court papers.

During the entirety of our relationship, Johnny has been verbally and physically abusive to me, she said in the documents.

She claims that on May 21, Depp hurled an iPhone at her face and pulled her hair after showing up at their home inebriated and high.

The court filings include photos of the damage Depp allegedly did to the penthouse apartment that day, including the bottle of wine he supposedly used to smash everything he could and a broken picture frame.

Heard also included photos of herself with a bruise under her eye  an injury she allegedly suffered during the assault.

Painting Depp as a paranoid alcoholic, Heard said in court papers that she lives in fear that Johnny will return to [our house] unannounced to terrorize me, physically and emotionally.

A judge granted her a temporary restraining order.

Meanwhile, Depps legal team has vehemently denied the court allegations, accusing Heard of coming forward out of pure financial interest.

Amber is attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse, Depps divorce attorney Laura Wasser said in a statement.

Her current application for a temporary restraining order, along with her financial requests, appears to be in response to the negative media attention she received earlier this week after filing for divorce, Wasser wrote.

Yet Johnny cannot protect himself or Amber from media scrutiny, and Ambers anger certainly cannot drive this dissolution proceeding.

Depps reps did not immediately respond to a request for comment on Heards pals allegations.

Heards lawyers fought back on Tuesday, accusing Depps team of dragging her name through the mud and saying that the actress is giving a statement to the LAPD about the alleged abuse.

Johnnys team has forced Amber to give a statement to the LAPD to set the record straight as to the true facts, as she cannot continue to leave herself open to the vicious, false and malicious allegations that have infected the media, lawyers Samantha F. Spector and Joseph P. Koenig said in a statement.

Amber has suffered through years of physical and psychological abuse at the hands of Johnny.

Her lawyers say Heard hopes the LAPD will conduct an accurate and complete investigation.

Hopefully, Johnny will get the help that he so desperately needs, their statement said.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

PR teams on both sides are like....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is a good article, for those interested.

https://www.the-pool.com/news-views...amber-heard-and-johnny-depp-domestic-violence


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> PR teams on both sides are like....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> PR teams on both sides are like....



Hahaha! I'm just re-watching New Girl on Netflix and have just seen that episode last week. It really is like that.


----------



## mkr

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is a good article, for those interested.
> 
> https://www.the-pool.com/news-views...amber-heard-and-johnny-depp-domestic-violence


Very good article.  I don't know enough about Amber or Johnny to take a side.  I know that Johnny is loved by so many and Amber is not.  I don't think she will be treated fairly simply because she is the home wrecker who broke up a happy home.  

No matter what really happened Johnny will come out of it relatively unscathed.  She won't, unless there is undisputable evidence that he was abusing her.

Just my opinion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

New photos from the DV that allegedly happened in December 2015.

*******************************

*Injuries Allegedly Caused by Johnny Depp in Another Domestic Violence Incident*











In her court filing accusing husband Johnny Depp of domestic violence, Amber Heard states that "there was one severe incident in December 2015 when I truly feared for my life." 

These new, exclusive photos in the latest issue of PEOPLE show Heard with facial injuries, including an apparently bruised eye and cut lip &#8211; allegedly caused by Depp in that incident. 

A rep for Depp has not responded to PEOPLE's requests for comment about the photos, or about Heard's allegations of abuse. Depp's divorce attorney Laura Wasser said in court documents that Heard, who filed for divorce from Depp on May 23 after 15 months of marriage, is "attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse." 

Source: People Magazine http://www.people.com/article/amber-heard-new-photos-alleged-abuse-johnny-depp


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I just heard on TV that she filed a financial declaration to explain why she needs $50K a month.  $10K for rent, $10K for entertainment and $10K for pet expenses - imagine what she must feed that Yorkie.




Wow 10k a month for pet expenses! I must say that is ridiculous! I donate monthly to our local humane society and would love it to be that amount! It would help so many animals in need! Who decides how much to ask for in these instances because these amounts are way inflated!


----------



## Chagall

FreeSpirit71 said:


> New photos from the DV that allegedly happened in December 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> *******************************
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries Allegedly Caused by Johnny Depp in Another Domestic Violence Incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her court filing accusing husband Johnny Depp of domestic violence, Amber Heard states that "there was one severe incident in December 2015 when I truly feared for my life."
> 
> 
> 
> These new, exclusive photos in the latest issue of PEOPLE show Heard with facial injuries, including an apparently bruised eye and cut lip  allegedly caused by Depp in that incident.
> 
> 
> 
> A rep for Depp has not responded to PEOPLE's requests for comment about the photos, or about Heard's allegations of abuse. Depp's divorce attorney Laura Wasser said in court documents that Heard, who filed for divorce from Depp on May 23 after 15 months of marriage, is "attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse."
> 
> 
> 
> Source: People Magazine http://www.people.com/article/amber-heard-new-photos-alleged-abuse-johnny-depp




Either this gal is walking into a lot of doors or she was in an abusive relationship! No way that's make up.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is Amber in April 2015 not long after the alleged incident in March where Johnny injured his wrist.

Look at the scratches on her arm.






Coincidence? Maybe....


----------



## Singra

So apparently there's also a video of an incident... wonder what team Depp is gonna do about that. 



mkr said:


> Very good article.  I don't know enough about Amber or Johnny to take a side.  I know that Johnny is loved by so many and Amber is not.  I don't think she will be treated fairly simply because she is the home wrecker who broke up a happy home.
> 
> *No matter what really happened Johnny will come out of it relatively unscathed.*  She won't, unless there is undisputable evidence that he was abusing her.
> 
> Just my opinion.



I don't think he'll come away completely unscathed if only because he's been on a downward trajectory for years. Perhaps he gets more support than Amber now but I feel a lot of it is because he's the more known quantity. I think this stuff with Amber sinks in and I don't see there being a change in that downward trajectory unless he makes some radical life changes... which is never gonna happen because this guy has virtually stayed the same for the past three decades.  

A big part of his past allure was always a.) his pretty face (+ cheekbones) and b.) his mystery... his looks have faded and the details about his life that have been revealed make him seem quite ordinary and pitiful.


----------



## Chagall

If you look up woman's abuse you see that one of the things listed in abusive relationships is smashing things in the woman's presence! It is considered an indirect threat to her! It is often followed by direct violence towards the woman! People say that he 'only' trashed rooms in her presence, but did not touch her! I don't buy that for one minute!


----------



## Chagall

Everyone has branded AH as being a gold digger! No one knows that for sure. Is it not possible that she did love him in the beginning? If she was in this marriage solely for financial gain then her timing is odd! Why divorce him now when she could have stuck it out longer and be entitled to more of his wealth through a longer marriage? She was free to do whatever she wanted I'm sure! That's what makes me think that the allegations are true! Living with a violent abusive man can be extremely intimidating.


----------



## BPC

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is a good article, for those interested.
> 
> https://www.the-pool.com/news-views...amber-heard-and-johnny-depp-domestic-violence



Very good article.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Chagall said:


> Either this gal is walking into a lot of doors or she was in an abusive relationship! No way that's make up.


Between that and the scratches posted under your comment....


----------



## Charles

In regards to his past partners saying he never was abusive, that's entirely possible.  One of my friends started dating a guy a couple of years ago.  After a few months, it was clear that she was unhappy, yet kept going back to him.  I'd talk to his friends and they'd mention how they've known him for years and never seen him act this way in regards to a girl.  Her roommate told me about times he'd come over and yell "YOU'RE the one that makes me act this way" punching walls and occasionally hitting her.  I eventually washed my hands of it after he drunkenly attacked me on NYE.  After I physically restrained him (never hit him and repeatedly told him I didn't want to fight), he went inside, only to come out with a large glass carboy and hurled it at my head, shattering and eventually leading to my sliced open hand and arm and a severed tendon in his arm.  The police were called and after statements were made it was clear that I was the victim and asked if I wanted to press charges.  I didn't cause I thought he'd possibly apologize and perhaps seek help.  That didn't happen.  Instead he tried to press charges against me stating that I tried to break into his house and he was defending himself.  Nothing came of it, obviously, but to this day his friends think he's the nicest guy and that I'm the thug who attacked him.  Only his ex (my friend), one witness, and myself know the truth.  So yeah, it's entirely possible that two people can bring the worst out in each other.  I'm quite sure that my friend pushed his buttons, but that's no excuse for domestic violence.  Same here.


----------



## Singra

Chagall said:


> Everyone has branded AH as being a gold digger! No one knows that for sure. Is it not possible that she did love him in the beginning? If she was in this marriage solely for financial gain then her timing is odd! Why divorce him now when she could have stuck it out longer and be entitled to more of his wealth through a longer marriage? She was free to do whatever she wanted I'm sure! That's what makes me think that the allegations are true! Living with a violent abusive man can be extremely intimidating.



I think even if money is a motivation (and I saw what she makes vs what she spends... money will be a big factor especially after going public) what he did is unacceptable (whatever he specifically did do). 

There's always these articles that come out during incidents and they're really good at telling people how to reframe things but not as good at drilling down into why people still think the way they do despite knowing otherwise. 

People are complicated you can be a dubious person and still be on the receiving end of abuse and you can be a perfectly gentle person and be the perpetrator of violence. Being a victim doesn't make you all good and being a perpetrator doesn't make you evil.... and of course everyone knows this but it still end up being polarising and binary.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Singra I just wanted to say thank you. Your comments are always very well thought out, even and fair -  even when I may be on the opposing side of a conversation. And I really appreciate that.


----------



## bag-mania

Can anybody honestly say they believe Johnny was emotionally and mentally healthy... EVER? From the very earliest days of his career he was strange and erratic. Add years of heavy drinking and drugs to that and he's going to become even more unstable.

As for the outrageous amount of money being asked for Amber's housing/pet care/etc., that's a common ploy by lawyers. You ask for the moon and then negotiate down for a somewhat smaller, but still very large amount. It makes the other side feel like they got something. I'm sure her lawyer came up with those numbers.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is a good article, for those interested.
> 
> https://www.the-pool.com/news-views...amber-heard-and-johnny-depp-domestic-violence



Very, VERY good article. #TeamAmber


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @Singra I just wanted to say thank you. Your comments are always very well thought out, even and fair -  even when I may be on the opposing side of a conversation. And I really appreciate that.



Right back at you  




Charles said:


> In regards to his past partners saying he never was abusive, that's entirely possible.  One of my friends started dating a guy a couple of years ago.  After a few months, it was clear that she was unhappy, yet kept going back to him.  I'd talk to his friends and they'd mention how they've known him for years and never seen him act this way in regards to a girl.  Her roommate told me about times he'd come over and yell "YOU'RE the one that makes me act this way" punching walls and occasionally hitting her.  I eventually washed my hands of it after he drunkenly attacked me on NYE.  After I physically restrained him (never hit him and repeatedly told him I didn't want to fight), he went inside, only to come out with a large glass carboy and hurled it at my head, shattering and eventually leading to my sliced open hand and arm and a severed tendon in his arm.  The police were called and after statements were made it was clear that I was the victim and asked if I wanted to press charges.  I didn't cause I thought he'd possibly apologize and perhaps seek help.  That didn't happen.  Instead he tried to press charges against me stating that I tried to break into his house and he was defending himself.  Nothing came of it, obviously, but to this day his friends think he's the nicest guy and that I'm the thug who attacked him.  Only his ex (my friend), one witness, and myself know the truth.  So yeah, it's entirely possible that two people can bring the worst out in each other.  I'm quite sure that my friend pushed his buttons, but that's no excuse for domestic violence.  Same here.



I had a martial arts teacher who in class what the picture of respect, self control and calm. I found out later that he and his merry band of mates were cruising town every weekend picking fights with homeless people. Never lost respect for someone so fast. You just never know someone.





bag-mania said:


> *Can anybody honestly say they believe Johnny was emotionally and mentally healthy... EVER? From the very earliest days of his career he was strange and erratic. Add years of heavy drinking and drugs to that and he's going to become even more unstable.*
> 
> As for the outrageous amount of money being asked for Amber's housing/pet care/etc., that's a common ploy by lawyers. You ask for the moon and then negotiate down for a somewhat smaller, but still very large amount. It makes the other side feel like they got something. I'm sure her lawyer came up with those numbers.



Domestic violence comes from a place of weakness and lack of control. If someone was Gone Girl-ing him they'd have left a sociopathic trail before this. Don;t know about Heard but Depp is the one who's left a trail showing lack of control and weakness.


----------



## Chagall

Singra said:


> Right back at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a martial arts teacher who in class what the picture of respect, self control and calm. I found out later that he and his merry band of mates were cruising town every weekend picking fights with homeless people. Never lost respect for someone so fast. You just never know someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic violence comes from a place of weakness and lack of control. If someone was Gone Girl-ing him they'd have left a sociopathic trail before this. Don;t know about Heard but Depp is the one who's left a trail showing lack of control and weakness.




You definitely never know someone. Abusers are known to keep their public persona perfect. I suspect everything we know about JD was a carefully crafted personality perhaps having nothing to do with the real JD. He had a huge PR team controlling everything they could! I somehow don't think that was true of AH. We saw her in all her imperfect glory, and sadly judge her accordingly. Absolutely charming people can be terrible behind closed doors! Personality has zip to do with character.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> Between that and the scratches posted under your comment....



She also has traces of the cut lip under her lipstick in that pic too...


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is Amber in April 2015 not long after the alleged incident in March where Johnny injured his wrist.
> 
> Look at the scratches on her arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence? Maybe....


that big ring is distracting me from the scratches


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> I think even if *money is a motivation (and I saw what she makes vs what she spends... money will be a big factor* especially after going public) what he did is unacceptable (whatever he specifically did do).
> 
> There's always these articles that come out during incidents and they're really good at telling people how to reframe things but not as good at drilling down into why people still think the way they do despite knowing otherwise.
> 
> People are complicated you can be a dubious person and still be on the receiving end of abuse and you can be a perfectly gentle person and be the perpetrator of violence. Being a victim doesn't make you all good and being a perpetrator doesn't make you evil.... and of course everyone knows this but it still end up being polarising and binary.



Girl has no idea how to save money. No wonder she's so desperate for his money. She wouldn't need half these expenses and maybe should rather think about getting a life insurance or something similar. And I don't understand why she has to pay her agent monthly. They usually only get money when she gets a role. I understand the money for her publicist. He/she's working her arse off right now. It's funny she's getting the least revenues from her film with Johnny.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/article/how-johnny-depp-amber-heard-relationship-turned-toxic

*How Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's Marriage Turned into a Nightmare*

When Amber Heard and Johnny Depp first met on the set of The Rum Diary in 2011, sparks immediately flew between the two  but it didn't take long for the unlikely couple's electric connection to turn toxic. 

"Johnny and Amber's relationship was always toxic," a source tells PEOPLE in this week's cover story. "They got in so many fights." 

The "nonstop drama" of their relationship came to a head on May 27 when the actress walked into a Los Angeles courthouse with a black eye and filed for a temporary restraining order against the actor, claiming he had been both "verbally and physically abusive" to her throughout the "entirety" of their relationship. 

Along with two alleged attacks detailed in Heard's court filings, new photos obtained by PEOPLE show the actress with physical injuries allegedly resulting from a violent encounter with the actor. A rep for Depp has not responded to PEOPLE's requests for comment about the photos, or about Heard's allegations of abuse. 

In court documents responding to Heard's initial court filing, Depp's attorney Laura Wasser alleged that Heard "is attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse." 

So where did it go wrong? Multiple sources tell PEOPLE that while the couple initially fell hard for each other, the relationship quickly took a turn. 

For much more on Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's explosive divorce, pick up the latest issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday

In fact, before they ever made it down the aisle, a source says Heard found herself questioning the relationship at their engagement party. "She kind of got cold feet  She was just like, 'What am I doing here?' When Johnny Depp wants you, you don't really say no." 

Still, after a whirlwind romance, Depp, 52, and Heard, 30, wed in February 2015. 

"Amber is the female version of Johnny," a friend of Depp's told PEOPLE at the time. "She's sort of kooky and outspoken, and while that would intimidate many guys, it is a turn-on for Johnny." 

But Heard's independent streak and Depp's insecurities led to jealousy and disastrous dysfunction within the relationship. 

"Johnny tends to get moody and difficult and go into himself when things aren't right in a relationship," says a source who knows Depp. "When he gets like that, he can act nasty. It doesn't made for a good marriage." 

And as their divorce battle continues to heat up, those close to both agree that the couple are better off going their separate ways. 

"A divorce is the best outcome," says the Depp source. "Johnny and Amber should not be married."


----------



## bag-princess

BagBerry13 said:


> Girl has no idea how to save money. No wonder she's so desperate for his money. She wouldn't need half these expenses and maybe should rather think about getting a life insurance or something similar. And I don't understand why she has to pay her agent monthly. They usually only get money when she gets a role. I understand the money for her publicist. He/she's working her arse off right now. It's funny she's getting the least revenues from her film with Johnny.
> 
> View attachment 3370640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370641






it just boggles the mind when i see $10,000 a month in rent!!!!


----------



## scarlet555

OK, let's say Amber is not lying, guess what,  she is a drama queen, and completely vindictive victim.  She unlike many domestic abuse victim, has resources and could have ran from Johnny Depp so long ago already and even without making a fuss.  She chose to stay and cash in, so it's not OK if JD is guilty, but it seems to me she had a plan all along and still does.  

I get it, underneath your hollywood persona, you are still a little lamb who gets abused, but come on, she is not an ignorant 17 years old chick who was under JD's commanding and abusing ways.  

As far as victims go, they usually are so disgusted by their partner, they just leave, they leave everything because, it was that bad of an abusive relationship and they can make money in the end, but they need to live in order to do so.  

With all that money she is spending on pet supplies, she couldn't get a bodyguard?  If I was an actress, I would protect my face, first and foremost...


----------



## mrsinsyder

scarlet555 said:


> As far as victims go, they usually are so disgusted by their partner, they just leave, they leave everything because, it was that bad of an abusive relationship and they can make money in the end, but they need to live in order to do so.



This is completely incorrect.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is Amber in April 2015 not long after the alleged incident in March where Johnny injured his wrist.
> 
> Look at the scratches on her arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence? Maybe....



Is there any chance she was the aggressor? They both have had injuries in the past year or so. Could it be they both got physical? 

They were also both filming as well. Any chance the injuries to either party happened on set?

Not supporting or defending either party just looking at all possibilities. I'm pretty clumsy and almost always have a bruise. Door handle marks on my upper arms (always running into the darn handles), hit my head getting into the car, my cats scratch the heck out of me too. I've also busted my lip once or twice by laying in bed with my iPad and it slipping out of my hands and landing on my face.  Sometimes I have bruises and have no idea how I got them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> that big ring is distracting me from the scratches




Shaaaaade!!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## scarlet555

mrsinsyder said:


> This is completely incorrect.



Hey MRSinsyder, that is what I've seen, so I don't know where you think this is incorrect from.  If you have had different experience, then by all means, say so.  But dont  'this is incorrect' me, this is not a grammar test-which I would fail badly, nor is it the national spelling bee.  So audaciously patronizing, if you are a teacher by profession, this is not your classroom thank you!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> it just boggles the mind when i see $10,000 a month in rent!!!!




It boggles my mind she needs $10.000 a month for the pet! I mean I love my pets as well but they're not more expensive than my house monthly payment!


----------



## Chagall

mrsinsyder said:


> This is completely incorrect.




It isn't that simple! Many abused women return to their abusers repeatedly or don't leave at all! There are many many reasons why women stay in these situations and it isn't always financial!


----------



## mrsinsyder

scarlet555 said:


> Hey MRSinsyder, that is what I've seen, so I don't know where you think this is incorrect from.  If you have had different experience, then by all means, say so.  But dont  'this is incorrect' me, this is not a grammar test-which I would fail badly, nor is it the national spelling bee.  So audaciously patronizing, if you are a teacher by profession, this is not your classroom thank you!!!


Well, here's me, on TPF during my lunch break, working on domestic violence training and policy, so I feel fairly well-informed on the subject.

You may be discussing your own personal observations of domestic violence, but most victims don't just leave because they're disgusted. In fact, perpetrators of domestic violence target women who WON'T leave, and quite frequently, they spend years conditioning the women to feel like what is happening in their relationship is normal or that no one else will love them.

If you are actually interested in learning more about how victims become victims, I would be happy to research the topic and provide some more reading materials for you.


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> It boggles my mind she needs $10.000 a month for the pet! I mean I love my pets as well but they're not more expensive than my house monthly payment!


that one is obviously fabricated......or maybe she employs a live-in vet for her dogs?


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Well, here's me, on TPF during my lunch break, working on domestic violence training and policy, so I feel fairly well-informed on the subject.
> 
> You may be discussing your own personal observations of domestic violence, but most victims don't just leave because they're disgusted. In fact, perpetrators of domestic violence target women who WON'T leave, and quite frequently, they spend years conditioning the women to feel like what is happening in their relationship is normal or that no one else will love them.
> 
> If you are actually interested in learning more about how victims become victims, I would be happy to research the topic and provide some more reading materials for you.




You're right. But this is Amber who in an interview said she fights like a boy. I can't fight like a boy but I had a relationship where my ex started to say nasty things to me and belittled me. I said sayonara marinara, a-hole!


----------



## mrsinsyder

dangerouscurves said:


> You're right. But this is Amber who in an interview said she fights like a boy. I can't fight like a boy but I had a relationship where my ex started to say nasty things to me and belittled me. I said sayonara marinara, a-hole!



Sorry, to clarify, I'm not speaking of Amber, just responding to the statement about 'victims' in general. Amber's own statements make her seem like a handful.

I'm lucky to have never been in a relationship like that and I don't know what I'd do; I'm so happy you were able to leave yours safely!!


----------



## alansgail

mrsinsyder said:


> Well, here's me, on TPF during my lunch break, working on domestic violence training and policy, so I feel fairly well-informed on the subject.
> 
> You may be discussing your own personal observations of domestic violence, but most victims don't just leave because they're disgusted. In fact, perpetrators of domestic violence target women who WON'T leave, and quite frequently, they spend years conditioning the women to feel like what is happening in their relationship is normal or that no one else will love them.
> 
> If you are actually interested in learning more about how victims become victims, I would be happy to research the topic and provide some more reading materials for you.


Absolutely correct, good for you for speaking out on this ugly topic.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Sorry, to clarify, I'm not speaking of Amber, just responding to the statement about 'victims' in general.




Again, you're right but still Amber is not the meek and weak type of woman who'd stay in an abusive relationship.

@your last sentence. Thank you!


----------



## Chagall

dangerouscurves said:


> Again, you're right but still Amber is not the meek and weak type of woman who'd stay in an abusive relationship.
> 
> @your last sentence. Thank you!




So women who stay in abusive situations because they are meek and weak! That's a bit of a blanket statement don't you think. There can be many other reasons why they stay that have nothing to do with how strong they are!


----------



## Wildflower22

scarlet555 said:


> Hey MRSinsyder, that is what I've seen, so I don't know where you think this is incorrect from.  If you have had different experience, then by all means, say so.  But dont  'this is incorrect' me, this is not a grammar test-which I would fail badly, nor is it the national spelling bee.  So audaciously patronizing, if you are a teacher by profession, this is not your classroom thank you!!!




mrsinsyder is correct. As much as you would like to be right, you're not. You are wrong and very ignorant of real domestic violence.


----------



## mkr

My mother was not weak or meek and she was abused by my father for 20 years.  She stood up for herself when they fought - until he hit her hard enough to make her stop. There isn't really a "type" who stays.


----------



## mrsinsyder

dangerouscurves said:


> Again, you're right but still Amber is not the meek and weak type of woman who'd stay in an abusive relationship.
> 
> @your last sentence. Thank you!


Sometimes you never know though?

The most positive and happy person I knew killed himself. We all thought it was a joke because he was always laughing and smiling. Kind of like a Robin Williams type of situation. 

People are just so complicated...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> So women who stay in abusive situations because they are meek and weak! That's a bit of a blanket statement don't you think. There can be many other reasons why they stay that have nothing to do with how strong they are!




Ok, unless she's blackmailed, please give me an example. I'd like to know. The ones that I know they stay because they're afraid of the abuser or financially dependent.


----------



## Chagall

Wildflower22 said:


> mrsinsyder is correct. As much as you would like to be right, you're not. You are wrong and very ignorant of real domestic violence.




Well stated!


----------



## mrsinsyder

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok, unless she's blackmailed, please give me an example. I'd like to know. The ones that I know they stay because they're afraid of the abuser or financially dependent.


I have to go back to work but I'll find something you might find interesting! I just have to dig it up - I'll PM you later when I find it. 

Basically it's about how some men (not talking AH and JD) break women down over years and years slowly so that they have no self-esteem, no friends or family, NOTHING outside of that relationship. It's pretty awful stuff.


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> It boggles my mind she needs $10.000 a month for the pet! I mean I love my pets as well but they're not more expensive than my house monthly payment!





sdkitty said:


> that one is obviously fabricated......or maybe she employs a live-in vet for her dogs?




If you look at the images attached, it's 10K for her pet AND PR, agent, and atty fees.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> It boggles my mind she needs $10.000 a month for the pet! I mean I love my pets as well but they're not more expensive than my house monthly payment!




OMG I didn't even see that!! What in hell is she doing with the animal??[emoji12] I can't believe a court would even consider that mess!


----------



## Chagall

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok, unless she's blackmailed, please give me an example. I'd like to know. The ones that I know they stay because they're afraid of the abuser or financially dependent.




Women are in the most danger when they try to leave an abusive relationship! Abusive men can be vindictive. They can smear their partners reputation. They can hurt their kids and animals as revenge! If they are afraid of their partners, it is often for very good reason. Maybe they are not weak but simply smart enough to know what is in their own best interest! Didn't Nicole Brown Simpson have a restraining order against OJ?


----------



## Sassys

$2,000 on groceries AND $2000 to eat out?? WTF do you need so much groceries if you are clearly eating out all the time. Who the hell has a $500 cellphone bill?? And I complain about my $100 unlimited data, and text from AT&T...If she is renting, why would she need to pay $200 a month for repairs??


----------



## Wildflower22

Chagall said:


> Women are in the most danger when they try to leave an abusive relationship! Abusive men can be vindictive. They can smear their partners reputation. They can hurt their kids and animals as revenge! If they are afraid of their partners, it is often for very good reason. Maybe they are not weak but simply smart enough to know what is in their own best interest! Didn't Nicole Brown Simpson have a restraining order against OJ?




Yes this is true. My stepdad spread a rumor when my mom tried to leave that my now-husband was having an affair with her. I told mom I would never forgive him, but she did and got back with him. She said she didn't even want him to apologize. She eventually left him after 20 years of abuse because she suffered some severe health issues from their relationship.

That is what domestic violence is about.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> $2,000 on groceries AND $2000 to eat out?? WTF do you need so much groceries if you are clearly eating out all the time. Who the hell has a $500 cellphone bill?? And I complain about my $100 unlimited data, and text from AT&T...If she is renting, why would she need to pay $200 a month for repairs??



I don't even know how one person could spends $2k on groceries in a month.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I don't even know how one person could spends $2k on groceries in a month.



HELLO! Not even if you only shop at Whole Foods, can one person spend that much money. She is so full of crap on these items. I know single women with kids that live off a $2000 a month alone in NYC.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I don't even know how one person could spends $2k on groceries in a month.



exactly - one person!!  there are 4 of us and we don't spend anywhere near that a month!



Sassys said:


> HELLO! *Not even if you only shop at Whole Foods*, can one person spend that much money. She is so full of crap on these items. I know single women with kids that live off a $2000 a month alone in NYC.





i was about to say - she must of course be buying everything organic like most of the people out there but even then she is just one person!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> $2,000 on groceries AND $2000 to eat out?? WTF do you need so much groceries if you are clearly eating out all the time. Who the hell has a $500 cellphone bill?? And I complain about my $100 unlimited data, and text from AT&T...If she is renting, why would she need to pay $200 a month for repairs??



I figure "groceries" is likely .. booze, cigs, drugs, etc. -- not "real" groceries like we know it ('cause all of these are a lot more expensive).  Not saying it's right, just my thought. 

As far as $10,000 for rent .. well, alas .. I can believe that.  LA is wicked expensive, and depending on where you rent (e.g., Beverly Hills, West Hollywood hills, Pacific Palisades, etc.) .. it can be very pricey.  The extra "repairs" she notes, could be a Gardener and Pool guy as they are not always included in rent. 

Again, not trying to defend Amber here, that is still a LOT of $$$, but most of these celebs do live large and the don't frequent the "regular" (aka - a LOT cheaper) places out here!!


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> I don't even know how one person could spends $2k on groceries in a month.





Sassys said:


> HELLO! Not even if you only shop at Whole Foods, can one person spend that much money. She is so full of crap on these items. I know single women with kids that live off a $2000 a month alone in NYC.



And even if she actually would buy that much she clearly isn't eating it given her size. So for what/whom is she buying it? Clearly not for the dogs, they've got their own $10k.



CeeJay said:


> I figure "groceries" is likely .. booze, cigs, drugs, etc. -- not "real" groceries like we know it ('cause all of these are a lot more expensive).  Not saying it's right, just my thought.
> 
> As far as $10,000 for rent .. well, alas .. I can believe that.  LA is wicked expensive, and depending on where you rent (e.g., Beverly Hills, West Hollywood hills, Pacific Palisades, etc.) .. it can be very pricey.  The extra "repairs" she notes, could be a Gardener and Pool guy as they are not always included in rent.
> 
> Again, not trying to defend Amber here, that is still a LOT of $$$, but most of these celebs do live large and the don't frequent the "regular" (aka - a LOT cheaper) places out here!!



As far as we know they've got the apartment (where the alleged fight was) and a house which is owned by Johnny. So if the apartment is hers she would only pay rent for that and don't need a gardener and pool guy.
And booze and drugs for $2k?? She must be as addicted as Johnny.


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> I figure "groceries" is likely .. booze, cigs, drugs, etc. -- not "real" groceries like we know it ('cause all of these are a lot more expensive).  Not saying it's right, just my thought.
> 
> As far as $10,000 for rent .. well, alas .. I can believe that.  LA is wicked expensive, and depending on where you rent (e.g., Beverly Hills, West Hollywood hills, Pacific Palisades, etc.) .. it can be very pricey.  The extra "repairs" she notes, could be a Gardener and Pool guy as they are not always included in rent.
> 
> Again, not trying to defend Amber here, that is still a LOT of $$$, but most of these celebs do live large and the don't frequent the "regular" (aka - a LOT cheaper) places out here!!



LMAO!

I agree with the $10,000 for rent, but if she is renting; pool boy or Gardner would be included in her rent cost. I have never heard of a renter paying for repairs. I have paid for things in my apartment one time (new paint, new carpet), but nothing monthly. If my toilet breaks or sink gets clogged, my building sends a plumber and the bill goes to my condo owner. Amber is trying it...


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> exactly - one person!!  there are 4 of us and we don't spend anywhere near that a month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was about to say - she must of course be buying everything organic like most of the people out there but even then she is just one person!!!



Obese people don't spend that damn much for groceries AND eating out. Amber is bugging out and I hope the judge does not fall for the okey doke.


----------



## mkr

Entertainment expenses are 10K.  Who is she entertaining?


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Entertainment expenses are 10K.  Who is she entertaining?



It could be vacation (first class seats plus 5 star hotels)


----------



## purly

Considering that Amber is most likely going to be blacklisted as an actress for going public, and her career is probably worth more than the $20million she is likely to get from the divorce, I somehow doubt that she is doing this for money. If she just stayed with him, she would be much much richer than if she leaves.

Also: bruises don't usually show up right away.

And if the police showed up in the middle of a fight between me and a loved one, I would tell them to shove off too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny should have thought with his head and not in his pants, he's a fool for not getting a prenup. Amber is asking for an obscene amount of money. It doesn't matter how much Johnny makes, they were married for 1 year and had no kids together. She is an able bodied adult who financially took care of herself before their union and can continue to do so now. She needs to live within her means even if that mean getting a smaller home, shopping less and etc.


----------



## Sassys

purly said:


> Considering that Amber is most likely going to be blacklisted as an actress for going public, and her career is probably worth more than the $20million she is likely to get from the divorce, I somehow doubt that she is doing this for money. If she just stayed with him, she would be much much richer than if she leaves.
> 
> Also: bruises don't usually show up right away.
> 
> And if the police showed up in the middle of a fight between me and a loved one, I would tell them to shove off too.



bruises might not show up, but you can clearly see if a person has been hit or hit with something. If you called the cops, why in the world would you tell them to shove off? That's wasting their time.


----------



## purly

Abused women often stay because they love their partner too much to believe what they are going through is abuse, or they think up a thousand excuses for why it happened because they don't want to believe this person is an abuser. In some cases, they may also believe that they have no other option than to stay. In some cases, abusers will try to convince them that they have no other option than to stay.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Obese people don't spend that damn much for groceries AND eating out.* Amber is bugging out and I hope the judge does not fall for the okey doke.






:lolots::lolots:  i can always count on you to tell it like it is!!


----------



## BagBerry13

purly said:


> Considering that Amber is most likely going to be blacklisted as an actress for going public, and her career is probably worth more than the $20million she is likely to get from the divorce, I somehow doubt that she is doing this for money. If she just stayed with him, she would be much much richer than if she leaves.
> 
> Also: bruises don't usually show up right away.
> 
> And if the police showed up in the middle of a fight between me and a loved one, I would tell them to shove off too.



Her career is not worth more than $20 million. She's hardly known outside of her union with Johnny.

The police also didn't show up in the middle of the fight but afterwards and were called by a third party. She then led them into a unit that had nothing to do with the fight. If that last fight was what made her file for divorce two days later why didn't she report him right away instead of "protecting" him?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-expenses-revealed-in-court-documents-w208387

*Amber Heards Income, Expenses Revealed in Court Documents; Seeks $50,000 Per Month in Spousal Support*

New court documents have revealed Amber Heards finances. According to papers filed at Los Angeles Superior Court, the actress  who is seeking spousal support from estranged husband Johnny Depp  earned a total of $259,876 in 2015  but after a bevy of expenses, the Danish Girl actress brought home only $51,461.

Heards earnings include $31,112 for her role in The Danish Girl, $45,314 for her role in Paranoia and $65,000 for her role in Magic Mike XXL, the documents note. Other earnings from 2015 include $120,000 from Tiffany & Co. and $50,000 from Bulgari. After agent commissions ($35,107.67) and other expenses, including auto and medical insurance, the actress income comes in significantly lower.

As previously reported by Us, Heard is seeking $50,000 a month in spousal support.

The newly filed court documents reveal that her average monthly expenses include $10,000 for rent, $3,000 for health care, $2,000 for groceries, $2,000 for dining out, $2,000 for clothing, $10,000 for entertainment and vacation, and another $10,000 for various costs including pet care and an agent. Combined with other smaller expenses, her monthly total came to $43,700, according to her income and expense declaration.

The actress, who was married to Depp for 15 months, filed for divorce on May 23 and was granted a restraining order on May 27 against the Pirates of the Caribbean actor after she claimed he physically abused her.

As previously reported, Depps lawyer Laura Wasser has asked the judge to reject Heards request and argued in court that Heard is trying to secure financial gain.

Given the brevity of this marriage and the most recent and tragic loss of his mother, Johnny will not respond to any of the salacious false stories, gossip, misinformation and lies about his personal life, his rep previously told Us in a statement. Hopefully the dissolution of this short marriage will be resolved quickly. (Depps mom, Betty Sue Palmer, died on May 20 at age 81.)

Heards lawyer claims that the actress suffered through years of physical and psychological abuse at the hands of Johnny, and that she didnt speak out in an attempt to keep this matter as private as possible.


----------



## raffifi

Sassys said:


> $2,000 on groceries AND $2000 to eat out?? WTF do you need so much groceries if you are clearly eating out all the time. Who the hell has a $500 cellphone bill?? And I complain about my $100 unlimited data, and text from AT&T...If she is renting, why would she need to pay $200 a month for repairs??



without his money she wouldn't be able to afford her lifestyle. and I don't think she wants to cut down her expenses (like every normal person would have to do).

this annoys me so much. girl, go make your own money and be proud that you don't have to depend on this guy anymore.


----------



## BagBerry13

raffifi said:


> without his money she wouldn't be able to afford her lifestyle. and I don't think she wants to cut down her expenses (like every normal person would have to do).
> 
> *this annoys me so much. girl, go make your own money and be proud that you don't have to depend on this guy anymore.*



THANK YOU!!! That's what I said a few pages back. My pride and dignity would forbid me to take money from a guy that allegedly abused me. Or in general be dependent on a guy. I'd be happy to be out and gone.


----------



## scarlet555

raffifi said:


> without his money she wouldn't be able to afford her lifestyle. and I don't think she wants to cut down her expenses (like every normal person would have to do).
> 
> this annoys me so much. girl, go make your own money and be proud that you don't have to depend on this guy anymore.



Yes, this is what I am saying, make your own money and be proud, if you want to live, LEAVE HIM!


----------



## berrydiva

purly said:


> Considering that Amber is most likely going to be blacklisted as an actress for going public, and her career is probably worth more than the $20million she is likely to get from the divorce, I somehow doubt that she is doing this for money. If she just stayed with him, she would be much much richer than if she leaves.



Her career is worth more than $20 million? This seems like a stretch. What movie has she done that would even seem like her career would be worth that much money? 

I highly doubt she'll be blacklisted as it's seems she's already thought of as not much of an actress.


----------



## Sasha2012

Amber Heard's dire financial situation has been revealed after court documents showed the actress is losing money at an alarming rate.

The 30-year-old filed for divorce from husband Johnny Depp last week requesting he pay her spousal support of $50,000 (£34,500) a month plus her legal costs.

A California judge shot down Heard's request for spousal support in court on Friday. 

The actress cited irreconcilable differences for the split, which has triggered a battle over Depp's huge $400million fortune.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ting-plus-300-dry-cleaning.html#ixzz4ALwPb2BE


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These numbers stood out to me:

Education $0
Insurance $0
Savings and Investments $0


----------



## BagBerry13

BagOuttaHell said:


> These numbers stood out to me:
> 
> Education $0
> Insurance $0
> Savings and Investments $0



That's what I said. Get a damn life insurance, girl!


----------



## Kendalia

Pet supplies, pr/agent/atty total of $10 thou a month.  That is strange when you see those items grouped together.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> These numbers stood out to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Education $0
> 
> Insurance $0
> 
> Savings and Investments $0




That's disturbing!


----------



## berrydiva

She made $120k in 2015 and wants $50k a month mostly for food, entertainment and her pet....yet has no life insurance. Gawd bless the USA where dreams do come true.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kendalia said:


> Pet supplies, pr/agent/atty total of $10 thou a month.  That is strange when you see those items grouped together.



Especially since an agent doesn't get paid monthly. Usually. And the attorney neither once the case is closed.



berrydiva said:


> She made $120k in 2015 and wants $50k a month mostly for food, entertainment and her pet. *Gawd bless the USA where dreams do come true.*



That's what I thought too. This wouldn't happen over here because first of all you had to be separated for a year before you could even file for divorce. And in that divorce the court can order you to "get a damn job" in order for your ex not having to pay so much.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> These numbers stood out to me:
> 
> Education $0
> Insurance $0
> Savings and Investments $0



$0 in savings...smh. So what was her plan when that $50k/month dries up. How long does spousal support last in CA? (if anyone knows).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I could probably understand on the insurance since she doesn't have kids.I don't even know.

But $0 for savings and investments? That is unacceptable considering how much disposable income she is reporting. $15K on eating out and leisure? 

Then she gives $500 a month to charity.

But doesn't pay (save) herself?


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagBerry13 said:


> That's what I said. Get a damn life insurance, girl!



Rofl


----------



## Hobbsy

I think her plan was to say she was a victim after she couldn't get $50,000/mo out of Johnny.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> I agree with the $10,000 for rent, but if she is renting; pool boy or Gardner would be included in her rent cost. I have never heard of a renter paying for repairs. I have paid for things in my apartment one time (new paint, new carpet), but nothing monthly. If my toilet breaks or sink gets clogged, my building sends a plumber and the bill goes to my condo owner.



I'm not Amber Heard but I rent and I pay the gardener. The "monthly" cost for a lot of these line items is the annual estimated cost divided by 12.


----------



## purly

You have to consider that the $20million would be a one time payment, whereas having a career is a goose that lays golden eggs.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Hobbsy said:


> I think her plan was to say she was a victim after she couldn't get $50,000/mo out of Johnny.



After seeing her expenses I'm beginning to think that too. She obviously isn't looking out for her long term plans and Hollywood doesn't last forever. What were her plans if she didn't get a film role? She doesn't save anything???? Makes me think she said, either pay me or I'll ruin you.


----------



## BagBerry13

purly said:


> You have to consider that the $20million would be a one time payment, whereas having a career is a goose that lays golden eggs.



I could live three lifetimes with $20 million. Get a good investment plan and she never has to work a day in her life again.


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> That's what I thought too. This wouldn't happen over here because first of all you had to be separated for a year before you could even file for divorce. And in that divorce the court can order you to "get a damn job" in order for your ex not having to pay so much.



True.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Her career is worth more than $20 million? This seems like a stretch. What movie has she done that would even seem like her career would be worth that much money?
> 
> I highly doubt she'll be blacklisted as it's seems she's already thought of as not much of an actress.


really
I've never seen her in anything, nor do I even know of any movie she's bee in
How about going and getting a job like "regular people"?
If he hit her, that's not OK but as far as her being entitled to this very expensive lifestyle, I have zero sympathy


----------



## purly

A lot of people would complain if they had to live in a trailer park after a divorce when they lived in a house before. It's a matter of the life you are accustomed to.


----------



## mkr

She can't ruin him. She can tarnish him but he will bounce back. He's Johnny Depp!  Most love him and hate her. She might be abused but she's losing any sympathy she's getting.


----------



## Sasha2012

purly said:


> A lot of people would complain if they had to live in a trailer park after a divorce when they lived in a house before. It's a matter of the life you are accustomed to.



But she wasn't living in a trailer park before. She makes her own income. The house may not be as big but she makes enough to live comfortably if she lives within her means. She and Johnny were only married 1 year and have no kids so it's not like she's accustomed to some high life style that she been living for years with him or has kids to support. She shouldn't need a 50 thousand month allowance from her abusive spouse that she's divorcing.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> She can't ruin him. She can tarnish him but he will bounce back. He's Johnny Depp!  Most love him and hate her. She might be abused but she's losing any sympathy she's getting.




Yep, abuse is no biggie&#128563;


----------



## purly

Asking someone accustomed to a Hollywood lifestyle to live an upper middle class lifestyle is like asking a middle class housewife to go live in a trailer park. Maybe you don't understand it because you don't live that life.


----------



## bag-mania

*'Jealousy Issues' and Constant Clashes Helped Doom Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's Marriage: Sources*

As Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's divorce battle continues to heat up amid shocking allegations of domestic abuse, sources tell PEOPLE the very traits that attracted them to each other ultimately caused their downfall. 

"Johnny was in love with [Amber] and at the same time  intimidated by her independence," a source tells PEOPLE in this week's  cover story. 

While the two shared a passion for tattoos and all things  eccentric, it didn't take long before the romance that seemed unlikely  from the start began to implode.  

"Amber is fiery and dramatic in relationships," says a Heard  source. "She and Johnny fell hard for each other, but they've had  problems since the start." 

Heard's independent streak and Depp's insecurities led to disastrous dysfunction within the relationship.

A source close to Depp's circle says that the actor "has had jealousy  issues in the past. He is very insecure when it comes to Amber. She  likes to be free and do her own thing, She was really too young and  experimental to settle down. Johnny knew this but was blown away by  her." 

"He was attracted to the very things about her that he couldn't handle," adds the Depp source. 

In the past week, Heard, 30, has levied domestic violence allegations against the 52-year-old actor in court documents. She was granted a temporary restraining order  against Depp on May 21, after alleging that the star abused her  throughout the entirety of their relationship. In her court filing,  Heard states that "there was one severe incident in 2015 when I truly feared for my life." 

In court documents responding to Heard's initial court filing,  Depp's attorney Laura Wasser alleged that Heard "is attempting to secure  a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse." A rep for Depp has  not responded to PEOPLE's requests for comment about the photos, or  about Heard's allegations of abuse.  

"They clashed at every turn," says the Depp source.

http://www.people.com/article/johnny-depp-amber-heard-relationship-jealousy-clashes


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> Yep, abuse is no biggie&#128563;


I didn't say that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

All these 'sources' from both sides need to stop talking!


----------



## BagBerry13

purly said:


> Asking someone accustomed to a Hollywood lifestyle to live an upper middle class lifestyle is like asking a middle class housewife to go live in a trailer park. Maybe you don't understand it because you don't live that life.



Oh please! She's from Texas. She's 30 and started acting by own admission in 2009. So she's clearly longer used to a middle class lifestyle than her Hollywood lifestyle she started picking up by marrying Johnny Depp. It doesn't always have to be First Class, Business Class is fine too.


----------



## Sasha2012

purly said:


> Asking someone accustomed to a Hollywood lifestyle to live an upper middle class lifestyle is like asking a middle class housewife to go live in a trailer park. Maybe you don't understand it because you don't live that life.



 Poor little rich girl. Seems like Amber is trying to live a Champagne lifestyle on a Beer budget.


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> I think her plan was to say she was a victim after she couldn't get $50,000/mo out of Johnny.


Sadly I'm think so too.



purly said:


> A lot of people would complain if they had to live in a trailer park after a divorce when they lived in a house before. It's a matter of the life you are accustomed to.


She was only "accustomed" to that life for 1 year and she wasn't living in a trailer park before...not saying she should get nothing but $10k/month for a dog and $4k/month to eat seems extra. She can comfortably go right back to the lifestyle she was accustomed to for the majority of her life...actually she would still be better positioned even if getting $25k/month. The expense request is amazing especially since she clearly has no plans to stash money to keep her accustomed to that Hollywood lifestyle, only spend.


----------



## purly

The point is that she shouldn't have to live on a "beer budget" when she married into the promise of a champagne lifestyle. No one should have to live with abuse. She could have married a man that gives her the champagne lifestyle and doesn't abuse her.


----------



## purly

Honestly the amount of victim blaming in this thread is sickening.


----------



## berrydiva

purly said:


> Honestly the amount of victim blaming in this thread is sickening.



There's no victim blaming. No one has blamed the victim only pointing out that her request is slightly absurd based on the itemization. If Amber wanted to get $50k/month, her attorney should have better itemized that expense list such that it doesn't read so gold-diggery.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I didn't say that.




All the money issues aside why would she loose sympathy in the abuse area! I see those things as separate! She could be a money grabber but still have suffered abuse which deserves sympathy IMO!


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> All the money issues aside why would she loose sympathy in the abuse area! I see those things as separate! She could be a money grabber but still have suffered abuse which deserves sympathy IMO!



You see those things as separate just as others do; me included. Most of the recent posts here have made that distinction. However, many people (i.e. fans) will not be able to make that distinction because of their love of Depp - I think that's what the post was trying to say. mkr can correct me if I'm wrong.

Abuse is no joke no matter who it is or who it's done to...I think we all agree with that sentiment. At the same time, we can also form an opinion that she's coming off as a money grabber.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> There's no victim blaming. No one has blamed the victim only pointing out that her request is slightly absurd based on the itemization. If Amber wanted to get $50k/month, her attorney should have better itemized that expense list such that it doesn't read so gold-diggery.




We've said this over and over but her supporters don't apprehend this.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> You see those things as separate just as others do; me included. Most of the recent posts here have made that distinction. However, many people (i.e. fans) will not be able to make that distinction because of their love of Depp - I think that's what the post was trying to say. mkr can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Abuse is no joke no matter who it is or who it's done to...I think we all agree with that sentiment. At the same time, we can also form an opinion that she's coming off as a money grabber.




My apologies if I misunderstood. I do see a lot of victim blaming in this thread and it is making me a bit hot under the collar &#128516;


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> My apologies if I misunderstood. I do see a lot of victim blaming in this thread and it is making me a bit hot under the collar &#55357;&#56836;



Are you actually seeing victim blaming or because you slightly misunderstood, got hot under the collar which made you interpret what you read as victim blaming?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> You see those things as separate just as others do; me included. Most of the recent posts here have made that distinction. However, many people (i.e. fans) will not be able to make that distinction because of their love of Depp - I think that's what the post was trying to say. mkr can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Abuse is no joke no matter who it is or who it's done to...I think we all agree with that sentiment. At the same time, we can also form an opinion that she's coming off as a money grabber.


You are correct Berrydiva.  Thank you.  I myself haved lived with an abuser.  My mother was abused by my father.  

What I'm saying is that JD is on a different level.  Everyone loves him.  He will be forgiven and she will be villified.  I'm not saying it's okay. It's not.


----------



## Hobbsy

purly said:


> Honestly the amount of victim blaming in this thread is sickening.


And there's been no proof of being abused!


----------



## Louliu71

I've tried to keep up with this thread, apologies if I have missed something, but where is the proof beyond doubt of the alleged abuse?


----------



## Louliu71

Hobbsy said:


> And there's been no proof of being abused!




I was thinking the same and you just pipped me to it


----------



## Hobbsy

Louliu71 said:


> I've tried to keep up with this thread, apologies if I have missed something, but where is the proof beyond doubt of the alleged abuse?


There isn't any.


----------



## Chagall

I have seen an awful amount of doubt placed on her accusations. If she was in it purely for $ she would have reaped far more benefit if she had 'stuck it out' longer in the marriage! She is a very ineffective gold digger to have bailed so soon. She must have been abused! It is her lawyers who would have advised her to ask for whatever financial compensation she is asking for!


----------



## berrydiva

Louliu71 said:


> I've tried to keep up with this thread, apologies if I have missed something, but where is the proof beyond doubt of the alleged abuse?



Folks should be cautious when walking down this road because that gets into the territory of a rape/sexual abuse/etc victims needing proof beyond doubt. It's all abuse. There are many women who are abused for years, mentally and/or emotionally, who can not provide proof beyond doubt. Their abuse was real nonetheless.

But in Amber's case there seems to be not much evidence of abuse.


----------



## scarlet555

Wildflower22 said:


> mrsinsyder is correct. As much as you would like to be right, you're not. You are wrong and very ignorant of real domestic violence.



calling someone ignorant because they don't agree with you is ignorant.  As I said, I am speaking from my experience...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> I have seen an awful amount of doubt placed on her accusations. If she was in it purely for $ she would have reaped far more benefit if she had 'stuck it out' longer in the marriage! She is a very ineffective gold digger to have bailed so soon. She must have been abused! It is her lawyers who would have advised her to ask for whatever financial compensation she is asking for!




But isn't she accused of cheating by JD?


----------



## mrsinsyder

berrydiva said:


> Folks should be cautious when walking down this road because that gets into the territory of a rape/sexual abuse/etc victims needing proof beyond doubt. It's all abuse. There are many women who are abused for years, mentally and/or emotionally, who can not provide proof beyond doubt. Their abuse was real nonetheless.
> 
> But in Amber's case there seems to be not much evidence of abuse.



I disagree with your last sentence but YES so much this! Proof beyond a reasonable doubt is an incredibly high legal standard - heck, look at Casey Anthony or even OJ.

I highly doubt the State Attorney would even be able to file charges at this point since those standards, in the end, are so high.


----------



## scarlet555

mrsinsyder said:


> Well, here's me, on TPF during my lunch break, working on domestic violence training and policy, so I feel fairly well-informed on the subject.
> 
> You may be discussing your own personal observations of domestic violence, but most victims don't just leave because they're disgusted. In fact, perpetrators of domestic violence target women who WON'T leave, and quite frequently, they spend years conditioning the women to feel like what is happening in their relationship is normal or that no one else will love them.
> 
> If you are actually interested in learning more about how victims become victims, I would be happy to research the topic and provide some more reading materials for you.



Amber has not been conditioned for so many years...  I am talking about her.  

No reading materials thank you, I will PM you if I need it.  And as I said, my experiences cannot be incorrect, because that's what I am talking about.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think they will hash out a settlement to make this go away.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> Are you actually seeing victim blaming or because you slightly misunderstood, got hot under the collar which made you interpret what you read as victim blaming?




I didn't misunderstand anything! Read through the thread again to refresh your memory! I am hardly alone in this  sentiment!


----------



## berrydiva

mrsinsyder said:


> I disagree with your last sentence but YES so much this! Proof beyond a reasonable doubt is an incredibly high legal standard - heck, look at Casey Anthony or even OJ.
> 
> I highly doubt the State Attorney would even be able to file charges at this point since those standards, in the end, are so high.



I kinda disagree with my last sentence too


----------



## sdkitty

purly said:


> Asking someone accustomed to a Hollywood lifestyle to live an upper middle class lifestyle is like asking a middle class housewife to go live in a trailer park. Maybe you don't understand it because you don't live that life.


so because she's accustomed to living a certain way for 15 months means she has earned the right to continue to live that way?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:  i can always count on you to tell it like it is!!


----------



## Sassys

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm not Amber Heard but I rent and I pay the gardener. The "monthly" cost for a lot of these line items is the annual estimated cost divided by 12.



Why would you pay for grass that is not yours. The owner should be paying the gardner. Where do you live? I have never heard of a renter paying for up keeps.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Why would you pay for grass that is not yours. The owner should be paying the gardner. Where do you live? I have never heard of a renter paying for up keeps.



I've always seen things like this as part of maintenance or amenities fees...something like that....usually with luxury buildings.


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> so because she's accustomed to living a certain way for 15 months means she has earned the right to continue to live that way?


 
I agree. Also just wondering why she can't just live off her own income?, I mean jeez...Magic Mike XXL didn't make her any money?


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Why would you pay for grass that is not yours. The owner should be paying the gardner. Where do you live? I have never heard of a renter paying for up keeps.




Nah it's true what she said. Just depends on the place. You rent a house you pay some upkeeps. But- if stuff breaks that's the landlords problem.


----------



## mrsinsyder

berrydiva said:


> I kinda disagree with my last sentence too


LOL I'm just glad I'm not the person who has to make a decision on this case because I don't even know which way is up anymore!


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> so because she's accustomed to living a certain way for 15 months means she has earned the right to continue to live that way?



ita


----------



## Sassys

raffifi said:


> without his money she wouldn't be able to afford her lifestyle. And i don't think she wants to cut down her expenses (like every normal person would have to do).
> 
> *this annoys me so much. Girl, go make your own money and be proud that you don't have to depend on this guy anymore*.



This!!!!!!!!!! I can't stand a weak woman  

And a woman who acts like she is entitled to a man's money that she did not help him to make (same goes for a man who thinks he is entitled to his rich wife's money, but did not help make her millions AKA Jason Hoppy)


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> This!!!!!!!!!! I can't stand a weak woman
> 
> And a woman who acts like she is entitled to a man's money that she did not help him to make (same goes for a man who thinks he is entitled to his rich wife's money, but did not help make her millions AKA Jason Hoppy)


But....she's only worth $4.5 million. She'd probably have to get rid of her dogs if she only had that much to live off!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> Why would you pay for grass that is not yours. The owner should be paying the gardner. Where do you live? I have never heard of a renter paying for up keeps.



The house isn't mine either but I pay rent. At the end of the day, it's the total cost that matters not the breakdown between rent, gardener, etc.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree with what an earlier poster said. Amber and her team are asking more than they know they will get. It's just a standard negotiating strategy.

Start high, aim for an amount in the middle.

I have no problem with Amber requesting money that under the law, with no pre-nup - she's allowed to claim. He should of had that pre-nup though.

And yes...as I've said before Amber may be a goldigger, may not be a nice person, they may have had a torrid relationship but that never, ever excuses a man to lay his hands on a woman the way he allegedly has. No character flaw of hers makes her deserve that.


----------



## lizmil

It bothers me most that she has a high school education and  budgets 0 for education. She's not much of an actress by anyone's account, what's the plan? Live off Depp or another person forever?

I smell a tell all book and tour a comin'.  I hope whatever settlement Depp makes it includes a gag order.  If she was abused,  I would hope she would fund charities to help in that area.  Maybe $10000 a month for the charity and $500 a month for her dog?

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

Vanilla Bean said:


> *The house isn't mine either but I pay rent*. At the end of the day, it's the total cost that matters not the breakdown between rent, gardener, etc.



If you are renting the house, then of course you pay rent.


----------



## BagBerry13

lizmil said:


> *It bothers me most that she has a high school education* and  budgets 0 for education. She's not much of an actress by anyone's account, what's the plan? Live off Depp or another person forever?
> 
> I smell a tell all book and tour a comin'.  I hope whatever settlement Depp makes it includes a gag order.  If she was abused,  I would hope she would fund charities to help in that area.  Maybe $10000 a month for the charity and $500 a month for her dog?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



And even that high school education was a struggle to get. She dropped out at 16 and had to get the diploma later on through those home courses. If she's not the brightest candle on the cake that might explain a lot.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> And even that high school education was a struggle to get. She dropped at 16 and had to get the diploma later on through those home courses. If she's not the brightest candle on the cake that might explain a lot.


maybe she does belong in a trailer park


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> And even that high school education was a struggle to get. She dropped at 16 and had to get the diploma later on through those home courses. If she's not the brightest candle on the cake that might explain a lot.



Many, many actors did not go to college or dropped out of high school so I think that's irrelevant:

Jim Carrey
Christina Applegate
John Travolta
Marlon Brando
Catherine Zeta Jones
Cameron Diaz
Nicholas Cage
Hilary Swank
Ryan Gosling
RDJ
Al Pacino

That's just part of the list - it's looooong.


----------



## terebina786

BagBerry13 said:


> THANK YOU!!! That's what I said a few pages back. *My pride and dignity would forbid me to take money from a guy that allegedly abused me*. Or in general be dependent on a guy. I'd be happy to be out and gone.



This is the only thing I feel about this. And it speaks volumes about her.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Many, many actors did not go to college or dropped out of high school so I think that's irrelevant:
> 
> Jim Carrey
> Christina Applegate
> John Travolta
> Marlon Brando
> Catherine Zeta Jones
> Cameron Diaz
> Nicholas Cage
> Hilary Swank
> Ryan Gosling
> RDJ
> Al Pacino
> 
> That's just part of the list - it's looooong.



Yeah but most of these people have a career. Or are in my opinion not great actors.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

terebina786 said:


> This is the only thing I feel about this. And it speaks volumes about her.



No, it doesn't. You're forgetting she's doing what is allowed under the law because he has no pre-nup. Regardless of abuse allegations.

It's not possible to dictate how others react to abuse. And this is Hollywood, she may never work again after this if the blacklist effect happens. IF he abused her why shouldn't she seek to look after herself financially.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, it doesn't. You're forgetting she's doing what is allowed under the law because he has no pre-nup. Regardless of abuse allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not possible to dictate how others react to abuse. And this is Hollywood, she may never work again after this if the blacklist effect happens. IF he abused her why shouldn't she seek to look after herself financially.




Which means she can only get 50% of their income in these 15 months of their marriage, right?


----------



## BagBerry13

Just because she's legally entitled to it doesn't mean she has to take it. That's her choice. And clearly she needs it. Girl has no skills in the cash department.


----------



## labelwhore04

What i don't understand is why she hasn't been more successful.  I'm thinking it may have something to do with the fact that she doesn't seem very likeable. She's a very attractive women married to one of the biggest names in Hollywood, she could've milked that to her advantage. Why didn't she try to get some endorsement deals?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Which means she can only get 50% of their income in these 15 months of their marriage, right?



Yes, minus what they spent.


----------



## BagBerry13

labelwhore04 said:


> What i don't understand is why she hasn't been more successful.  I'm thinking it may have something to do with the fact that she doesn't seem very likeable. She's a very attractive women married to one of the biggest names in Hollywood, she could've milked that to her advantage. *Why didn't she try to get some endorsement deals?*



Because she's too edgy for that. Remember, she's different than all the other Hollywood actresses. She just wants the Hollywood life, not the work that comes with it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, minus what they spent.




And her demand of $50 grand per month, until when? For the rest of her life?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Just because she's legally entitled to it doesn't mean she has to take it. That's her choice. And clearly she needs it. Girl has no skills in the cash department.



Yes, it is her choice. I don't see the big deal about that part. It's not like this is an exception in Hollywood marriages.except most have pre-nups.

It's the abuse allegations where things get murky and nasty


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> And her demand of $50 grand per month, until when? For the rest of her life?



She won't get that. I think her team knows that too.

Like I said they start the negotiating high so they have some place to go. Standard practice.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, it is her choice. I don't see the big deal about that part. It's not like this is an exception in Hollywood marriages.except most have pre-nups.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the abuse allegations where things get murky and nasty




No wonder she gets bashed about it because 50 grands times 12 (a year) equals waaaaay too much more than what they got (as income) during their 15 months of marriage. That's why we have doubts if her allegation is genuine.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She won't get that. I think her team knows that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said they start the negotiating high so they have some place to go. Standard practice.




Why should there be any negotiation if Johnny is obliged to pay her half of their income in these 15 months?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Look at it this way, what if she files the divorce, asks for half of their income, wouldn't she surely get it? Why the greed?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Why should the be negotiation if Johnny is obliged to pay her half of their income in these 15 months?



My guess is because he's refusing to pay her anything at all. Which will get thrown out in court. Its Cali law: no fault 50/50 split. Its extremely rare a judgement outside that happens.

I'd say this claim is to just push him to pay what the law stipulates.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My guess is because he's refusing to pay her anything at all. Which will get thrown out in court. Its Cali law: no fault 50/50 split. Its extremely rare a judgement outside that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say this claim is to push him to just pay what the law stipulates.




I might be wrong, but didn't she demand 8 figures before the DV allegation? Didn't the 50 grand demand come after JD refused to pay?


----------



## scarlet555

dangerouscurves said:


> And her demand of $50 grand per month, until when? For the rest of her life?



To expect that life long is ridiculous!


----------



## Charles

purly said:


> Honestly the amount of victim blaming in this thread is sickening.



Right?  If this was some random woman who married a dude with a much higher earning potential than she, and domestic abuse was mentioned, I'd imagine almost everyone in here would be saying "Girl, get all the money you can get from that POS!!", but since it's Johnny Depp, all of a sudden she's spoiled and needs to go back from where she came from.


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> To expect that life long is ridiculous!




It is but there's no information when the spousal support ends.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I might be wrong, but didn't she demand 8 figures before the DV allegation? Didn't the 50 grand demand come after JD refused to pay?



I don't recall that, but if you have article or link that would be great.

The only thing I read was that she tried to negotiate with his lawyers privately, the DV was mentioned then but no actual numbers.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Many, many actors did not go to college or dropped out of high school so I think that's irrelevant:
> 
> Jim Carrey
> Christina Applegate
> John Travolta
> Marlon Brando
> Catherine Zeta Jones
> Cameron Diaz
> Nicholas Cage
> Hilary Swank
> Ryan Gosling
> RDJ
> Al Pacino
> 
> That's just part of the list - it's looooong.


Most of these people are good to excellent actors...just sayin'  But I agree, it's irrelevant.


----------



## glamourous1098

dangerouscurves said:


> It is but there's no information when the spousal support ends.



To the best of my knowledge, spousal support for marriages under 10 years lasts the duration of half the marriage.  So the max spousal support Amber would get from the 50k per month would be 18 months.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> It is but there's no information when the spousal support ends.



I think that's a misread. I've just looked at the docs. From what I read,  the $50k she's seeking is until judgement is made in the divorce/payout. It's not additional and will end once that settlement is reached.

Its not part of the divorce settlement as such. She's seeking a monthly payment for her current living standards.


----------



## berrydiva

Cali has weird laws (sorry Cali people). Is she even entitled to 50% for a marriage that short? I thought there were laws based on length of time to protect the stupid from their impetuous, often drugged up, irrational decisions.


----------



## berrydiva

Charles said:


> Right?  If this was some random woman who married a dude with a much higher earning potential than she, and domestic abuse was mentioned, I'd imagine almost everyone in here would be saying "Girl, get all the money you can get from that POS!!", but since it's Johnny Depp, all of a sudden she's spoiled and needs to go back from where she came from.



I can't speak for anyone else, but if you were digging for gold prior, I don't support digging for gold after and wouldn't say any such thing. You made your bed and prioritized gold digging...it was a fail...get gon' and get a job.


----------



## Neospecies

berrydiva said:


> Cali has weird laws (sorry Cali people). Is she even entitled to 50% for a marriage that short? I thought there were laws based on length of time to protect the stupid from their impetuous, often drugged up, irrational decisions.



50% of what he's earned during their time together, as married couple.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Cali has weird laws (sorry Cali people). Is she even entitled to 50% for a marriage that short? I thought there were laws based on length of time to protect the stupid from their impetuous, often drugged up, irrational decisions.



Here's a good link about California pre-nup laws

http://www.divorcenet.com/states/california/california_prenuptial_agreements#b


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't recall that, but if you have article or link that would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I read was that she tried to negotiate with his lawyers privately, the DV was mentioned then but no actual numbers.




Can't find it but maybe I misread it. I thought she wanted 30 million or something.


----------



## berrydiva

Neospecies said:


> 50% of what he's earned during their time together, as married couple.


Thanks. I thought that I read awhile back that there was a caveat to that in terms of length of time together but perhaps it was another state.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't recall that, but if you have article or link that would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I read was that she tried to negotiate with his lawyers privately, the DV was mentioned then but no actual numbers.




Here it is http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...his-divorce-from-amber-heard-is-over-quickly/


----------



## mkr

So if he didn't make a movie and get paid for it in that 15 months, would she get zero?  It is possible for that to be the case since actors don't work 9-5 jobs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mkr said:


> So if he didn't make a movie and get paid for it in that 15 months, would she get zero?  It is possible for that to be the case since actors don't work 9-5 jobs.



It is. But they also take into account a split of assets, bank account interest earned, furniture, jewellery etc bought during time.

He got paid for Black Mass and the Alice sequel during that time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Here it is http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...his-divorce-from-amber-heard-is-over-quickly/



There's nothing in that article about the amount of monthly spousal support, just the numbers we've seen overall re the settlement.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> So if he didn't make a movie and get paid for it in that 15 months, would she get zero?  It is possible for that to be the case since actors don't work 9-5 jobs.



It's what he earned...actors get residuals that get counted as their earnings. Movies and endorsements earn residuals well after the movie left the theater and the endorsement ends. So even if he didn't make a movie in those months they were married, he still made income. And that number he used to file his taxes will be what they determine his earnings were for those months. RDJ, didn't make a movie in 2015 and still ended up as the highest earning actor because of how he structured his deal with Iron Man and the Avengers movies.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's nothing in that article about the amount of monthly spousal support, just the numbers we've seen overall re the settlement.




Then I misunderstood. I thought that's what she wanted 15-30 million.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Then I misunderstood. I thought that's what she wanted 15-30 million.



Yes, but I think we may be talking about two different things   All good.


----------



## Chagall

Charles said:


> Right?  If this was some random woman who married a dude with a much higher earning potential than she, and domestic abuse was mentioned, I'd imagine almost everyone in here would be saying "Girl, get all the money you can get from that POS!!", but since it's Johnny Depp, all of a sudden she's spoiled and needs to go back from where she came from.




Be careful! You will be told that you misunderstand because you are 'hot under the collar'!&#128516;


----------



## mkr

Well regardless of whether she was abused or not she is entitled to a settlement in the divorce.  But she has more than enough to live on until then.  I'm assuming that's why the judge ruled against a monthly allowance.  

So if he did 2 movies at say 20 mil each, that's 40 mil.  She would get 20 mil or so,correct?


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Be careful! You will be told that you misunderstand because you are 'hot under the collar'!&#65533;&#65533;





Chagall said:


> My apologies if I misunderstood. I do see a lot of victim blaming in this thread and it is making me a bit hot under the collar &#65533;&#65533;



.....:ninja::weird:...logical conclusions and all.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Well regardless of whether she was abused or not she is entitled to a settlement in the divorce.  But she has more than enough to live on until then.  I'm assuming that's why the judge ruled against a monthly allowance.
> 
> So if he did 2 movies at say 20 mil each, that's 40 mil.  She would get 20 mil or so,correct?



No. it's what he earned for that time they were married. Just because an actor is paid 40 million to do a movie, it doesn't mean they earn that full 40 million upfront. They usually get a fee to retain them on the movie and the contract lays out how their residuals will be paid. So he may have got a retainer of $10 million for each movie and the remaining $10 million each to be paid out over the next 2 years or once the movie his a certain revenue percentage, etc. Depp and RDJ both take a lot of their earnings on the back end of their movies because 1) they make more that way and 2) they have enough money, at this point in their careers, where they can structure deals in that fashion.

If she can prove his earnings for those 15 months was $40 million then she may be entitled to up to 50% of it, if I'm understanding Cali law correctly. Someone please correct me if this is completely incorrect.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, but I think we may be talking about two different things   All good.




I re-read it. Now I understand. [emoji6]


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Well regardless of whether she was abused or not she is entitled to a settlement in the divorce.  But she has more than enough to live on until then.  I'm assuming that's why the judge ruled against a monthly allowance.
> 
> So if he did 2 movies at say 20 mil each, that's 40 mil.  She would get 20 mil or so,correct?





berrydiva said:


> No. it's what he earned for that time they were married. Just because an actor is paid 40 million to do a movie, it doesn't mean they earn that full 40 million upfront. They usually get a fee to retain them on the movie and the contract lays out how their residuals will be paid. So he may have got a retainer of $10 million for each movie and the remaining $10 million each to be paid out over the next 2 years or once the movie his a certain revenue percentage, etc. Depp and RDJ both take a lot of their earnings on the back end of their movies because 1) they make more that way and 2) they have enough money, at this point in their careers, where they can structure deals in that fashion.
> 
> If she can prove his earnings for those 15 months was $40 million then she may be entitled to up to 50% of it, if I'm understanding Cali law correctly. Someone please correct me if this is completely incorrect.



It was already mentioned somewhere here in the thread. In total he got around $60 million for Alice and $40 million for Black Mass. But yeah, if he didn't get paid in total right away it's less.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> .....:ninja::weird:...logical conclusions and all.




I stand by the victim blaming statement! If she wasn't young and pretty what would everyone be saying? Back in the dark ages the old hags used to burn the young pretty  women at the steak accusing them of being witches!


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Well regardless of whether she was abused or not she is entitled to a settlement in the divorce.  But she has more than enough to live on until then.  I'm assuming that's why the judge ruled against a monthly allowance.
> 
> So if he did 2 movies at say 20 mil each, that's 40 mil.  She would get 20 mil or so,correct?


entitled under CA law maybe
but deserving?  I think not
The alleged abuse wasn't long term as far as what I can tell and if the worst she got out of it (assuming he hit her at all) was a bruise, does that justify a payday of $20 Mil?


----------



## purly

Are you really arguing that a woman doesn't deserve what she is owed because she wasn't abused for long enough? Give me a break.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> I stand by the victim blaming statement! If she wasn't young and pretty what would everyone be saying? Back in the dark ages the old hags used to burn the young pretty  women at the steak accusing them of being witches!


No one has said that violence/abuse is something they agree with or stand for.


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but if you were digging for gold prior, I don't support digging for gold after and wouldn't say any such thing. You made your bed and prioritized gold digging...it was a fail...get gon' and get a job.



And you're sure she was digging for gold how??


----------



## so confusing

I think other people have said this before but I will say it again, if she was more likable would we even be arguing that she shouldn't get temporary spousal support and a settlement? If this was just limited to "well, she had to babysit his crazy *** for fifteen months and he insisted on no prenup, she had doubts about marrying him but that's how he convinced her to take him seriously" wouldn't we all be like "maybe if he has less money he will buy fewer drugs...." If she was more mainstream likable wouldn't a lot of people be like "you did what you could, you kept him alive, you enjoy that check"?

Her whole persona of being the type of girl who memorized the screenplay for "The Grifters" for her second grade talent show doesn't help but all other things aside, she's legally entitled to some of his cash (it seems). And it's entirely possible that she made him look more marketable and kept him on track for at least some of his professional obligations.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Charles said:


> Right?  If this was some random woman who married a dude with a much higher earning potential than she, and domestic abuse was mentioned, I'd imagine almost everyone in here would be saying "Girl, get all the money you can get from that POS!!", but since it's Johnny Depp, all of a sudden she's spoiled and needs to go back from where she came from.



Duh.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> No one has said that violence/abuse is something they agree with or stand for.




So you are saying that aside from if she was in it for the money or not, in all probability he did abuse her?


----------



## mrsinsyder

purly said:


> Are you really arguing that a woman doesn't deserve what she is owed because she wasn't abused for long enough? Give me a break.



I really hope I'm misinterpreting that as well.


----------



## Bag*Snob

What about income taxes?  If he made 100 million during those 15 months of marriage, he would lose 50% to taxes, so that leaves 50 million to split with the wife, or 25 million. Correct?


----------



## sdkitty

purly said:


> Are you really arguing that a woman doesn't deserve what she is owed because she wasn't abused for long enough? Give me a break.


No
I don't think being married for 15 moths compares to a long marriage with kids in terms of alimony or property settlement.
And I don't think if he hit her one time it changes that.
I think she should go get a job.   But whether by design or not, she's probably set for life because she married a rich man for a short time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bag*Snob said:


> What about income taxes?  If he made 100 million during those 15 months of marriage, he would lose 50% to taxes, so that leaves 50 million to split with the wife, or 25 million. Correct?



Yes. Its been said before. Combined income minus expenses (which would include taxes)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

mkr said:


> Well regardless of whether she was abused or not she is entitled to a settlement in the divorce.  But she has more than enough to live on until then.  I'm assuming that's why the judge ruled against a monthly allowance.
> 
> So if he did 2 movies at say 20 mil each, that's 40 mil.  She would get 20 mil or so,correct?



Minus expenses. That is what was mentioned in one of the many articles.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sdkitty said:


> No
> I don't think being married for 15 moths compares to a long marriage with kids in terms of alimony or property settlement.
> And I don't think if he hit her one time it changes that.
> I think she should go get a job.   But whether by design or not, she's probably set for life because she married a rich man for a short time.



And he married a beautiful young woman that made him look virile. 

One hit is more than enough btw. Too much if you ask me.


----------



## Chagall

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And he married a beautiful young woman that made him look virile.
> 
> 
> 
> One hit is more than enough btw. Too much if you ask me.




Yes one hit is one too many. And if they do it once statistics show they will do it again!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The thing that irks me a bit is this seeming justification or rating of domestic violence on a sliding scale, dependant on her character or her likability.

Abuse is abuse.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The thing that irks me a bit is this seeming justification or rating of domestic violence on a sliding scale, dependant on her character or her likability.
> 
> Abuse is abuse.


I don't condone abuse.  Do you think if she was abused that means she deserves a $20 million payoff?  Or maybe you think it's fine just because she and her lawyers may be able to get it due to his carelessness in not having a prenup?
BTW I don't think she made him seem more virile.  But maybe he felt like she did.


----------



## Neospecies

She will likely get some money out of this no matter what.  His lawyers will fight that he doesn't get in that much and her lawyers will say no, he's getting more.  Blablabla......

The fact that she claims DV will only be a card for her to nudge him/his lawyer to settle according to her way quickly.


----------



## m_ichele

I thought I read somewhere in this thread that she's entitled to half his earnings, minus expenses, that he made during their marriage. If that's the case, and there's no prenup, what's there to negotiate? I'm sure expenses can be inflated to lessen amount earned  but 50% is 50%.


----------



## sdkitty

m_ichele said:


> I thought I read somewhere in this thread that she's entitled to half his earnings, minus expenses, that he made during their marriage. If that's the case, and there's no prenup, what's there to negotiate? I'm sure expenses can be inflated to lessen amount earned  but 50% is 50%.


I think lawyers can always find something to fight about.  If nothing else, the argument could be about what he earned in that time period.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sdkitty said:


> I don't condone abuse.  Do you think if she was abused that means she deserves a $20 million payoff?  Or maybe you think it's fine just because she and her lawyers may be able to get it due to his carelessness in not having a prenup?
> BTW I don't think she made him seem more virile.  But maybe he felt like she did.



Back yourself down and don't get personal with me, thanks.

Don't put BS words in my mouth I never uttered either.

He should pay her what the court finds is their earnings minus expenses because the law says he should because he had no pre-nup - it has NOTHING to do with the abuse. Nada.


----------



## purly

Does anyone remember 90s Depp that tore up hotel rooms and told Rolling Stone he beats Kate Moss? Yes, for real. Here, I dug up the article for you: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...-loathing-in-las-vegas-19980611#ixzz49wWUmrb8


> The writer and the actor hit it off. "I remember laughing constantly," says Depp. "He zeroes in on faults and good points immediately. I was with Kate, and I think he went straight for the romance jugular, ***** like whether I beat her enough. I probably told him, 'Yeah, she gets a severe beating.'"* As the evening wound on, Depp's party was invited up to the home that's referred to, on the back flap of Thompson's most recent book, as "a fortified compound." Safely inside, Depp admired a beautiful nickel-plated shotgun on the wall. "I'd grown up around guns," he says. "My father was a real gun fanatic; I shot guns when I was eight years old."


----------



## Neospecies

His income probably fluctuate over time.


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> I don't condone abuse.  *Do you think if she was abused that means she deserves a $20 million payoff?*  Or maybe you think it's fine just because she and her lawyers may be able to get it due to his carelessness in not having a prenup?
> BTW I don't think she made him seem more virile.  But maybe he felt like she did.



Well, that's the US for ya. The land where you get millions for just burning your tongue on a hot coffee.

Btw, I don't condone abuse either but no one's completely objective. Not even judges. Particularly in the US where jury service is still a thing in other cases, you can't expect people to completely remove their first impulse reaction to someone. And clearly she irked a lot of people right out of the gate.


----------



## so confusing

sdkitty said:


> I don't condone abuse.  Do you think if she was abused that means she deserves a $20 million payoff?  Or maybe you think it's fine just because she and her lawyers may be able to get it due to his carelessness in not having a prenup?
> BTW I don't think she made him seem more virile.  But maybe he felt like she did.




He wasn't careless in not getting the prenup,  it's not like he forgot, it was a choice. And he made comments about her saying he was lucky she put up with him. Clearly, he figured whatever she would get if they split wasn't a huge issue for him.

The laws around division of assets aren't different for abuse victims, she would be due to get some of his cash regardless of his behavior towards her.  She may file a civil suit later or negotiate around not disclosing things (which Katie Holmes probably also did) but the bulk of the settlement is related to them being married, not actions during the marriage.


----------



## m_ichele

so confusing said:


> He wasn't careless in not getting the prenup,  it's not like he forgot, it was a choice. And he made comments about her saying he was lucky she put up with him. Clearly, he figured whatever she would get if they split wasn't a huge issue for him.
> 
> The laws around division of assets aren't different for abuse victims, she would be due to get some of his cash regardless of his behavior towards her.  She may file a civil suit later or negotiate around not disclosing things (which Katie Holmes probably also did) but the bulk of the settlement is related to them being married, not actions during the marriage.




I was mid post about a civil suit when I saw this.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## so confusing

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, that's the US for ya. The land where you get millions for just burning your tongue on a hot coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I don't condone abuse either but no one's completely objective. Not even judges. Particularly in the US where jury service is still a thing in other cases, you can't expect people to completely remove their first impulse reaction to someone. And clearly she irked a lot of people right out of the gate.




Actually that McDonald's coffee case is a bad example, the woman in that case has severe burns because that particular McDonald's heated their coffee to the point that when spilled, it caused 3rd degree burns that necessitated skin grafts. And they blew off the victim's attempts to settle for a lot less out of court. She had significant medical bills.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> So you are saying that aside from if she was in it for the money or not, in all probability he did abuse her?


No, I do not believe her.


----------



## BPC

I'm surprised people see it as "his" money.  While married, it's "their" money regardless of who earned it. That's how look at it. 

So yeah, I think she should get it. 

I also think he hit her. And I hope he pays through the a$$ for it.


----------



## tweegy

purly said:


> Does anyone remember 90s Depp that tore up hotel rooms and told Rolling Stone he beats Kate Moss? Yes, for real. Here, I dug up the article for you: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...-loathing-in-las-vegas-19980611#ixzz49wWUmrb8




Yep I said funny how ppl forget how he was back in the day..


----------



## CeeJay

purly said:


> Asking someone accustomed to a Hollywood lifestyle to live an upper middle class lifestyle is like asking a middle class housewife to go live in a trailer park. Maybe you don't understand it because you don't live that life.



Alas .. true, while I know that $120k per year may sound like a lot of money in many places, out here? .. it's chump change especially for those that work in the entertainment business.  

When they first married, there were rumors of Amber being a little too fond of the lifestyle, buying lots of jewelry and the like.  Now, I get that all these bashes that these folks go to, you want to look nice and be dressed up.  However, most of the A List celebs "borrow" jewelry, etc. - they don't buy it .. yet, it was said that she would just walk into Cartier, Bulgari, etc. and buy stuff.  

So, that's why she's thinking .. "well, heck .. he should give me $50k per month"!   

I with a lot of the rest of you; really dislike women who just figure that the man should 'take care of them' monetarily, and don't do something to better themselves (education) or at least help in other areas (animals, etc.).  

Even if she gets a decent settlement from him (what are they projecting - $15m), given the way that she spends .. she better put a good deal of that away for the future because I don't think she's going to have much of a future in show biz anymore.  If she doesn't, and continues to try to "live the life", then she just may end up in one of the MANY Trailer parks out here!


----------



## BagBerry13

so confusing said:


> Actually that McDonald's coffee case is a bad example, the woman in that case has severe burns because that particular McDonald's heated their coffee to the point that when spilled, it caused 3rd degree burns that necessitated skin grafts. And they blew off the victim's attempts to settle for a lot less out of court. She had significant medical bills.



Well, then let's take the cigarette case. Was it Marlboro that got sued because one of their customers got cancer? It's like common sense is completely left out of court. And the amount of sums that get awarded are ridiculous. You have to be half dead here to get just $1 million and only if it's not your own fault.


----------



## Hobbsy

purly said:


> Does anyone remember 90s Depp that tore up hotel rooms and told Rolling Stone he beats Kate Moss? Yes, for real. Here, I dug up the article for you: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...-loathing-in-las-vegas-19980611#ixzz49wWUmrb8


Yeah, I think Hunter and JD were kidding with each other, huh?!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

so confusing said:


> He wasn't careless in not getting the prenup,  it's not like he forgot, it was a choice. And he made comments about her saying he was lucky she put up with him. Clearly, he figured whatever she would get if they split wasn't a huge issue for him.
> 
> The laws around division of assets aren't different for abuse victims, she would be due to get some of his cash regardless of his behavior towards her.  She may file a civil suit later or negotiate around not disclosing things (which Katie Holmes probably also did) but the bulk of the settlement is related to them being married, not actions during the marriage.



Agreed and more eloquently put than I could have said it.


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> Yeah, I think Hunter and JD were kidding with each other, huh?!!!



Yeah, Hunter and Johnny together, you can't take seriously half the stuff they said. They lived in their own little world and you would've had to be a member of that to completely get what they were talking about.


----------



## so confusing

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, then let's take the cigarette case. Was it Marlboro that got sued because one of their customers got cancer? It's like common sense is completely left out of court. And the amount of sums that get awarded are ridiculous. You have to be half dead here to get just $1 million and only if it's not your own fault.




We need tort reform in a bad way, no doubt. I was just clarifying that that that one famous case wasn't quite what it seemed. The lady was elderly too, so it would have taken a long time for the burns to heal.


----------



## mrsinsyder

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The thing that irks me a bit is this seeming justification or rating of domestic violence on a sliding scale, dependant on her character or her likability.
> 
> Abuse is abuse.


I was thinking the same thing, like one bruise = $100k, broken arm = $1 million, long-term (over 5 years of course) = $20 million?


----------



## purly

Domestic violence is not something that's ok to joke about. You don't just joke about that.


----------



## Neospecies

BPC said:


> I'm surprised people see it as "his" money.  While married, it's "their" money regardless of who earned it. That's how look at it.
> 
> So yeah, I think she should get it.
> 
> I also think he hit her. And I hope he pays through the a$$ for it.




Yes, because when you're in love, everything is rosy. It's ours money.
But when thing goes sour, It's my money.


----------



## mrsinsyder

purly said:


> Domestic violence is not something that's ok to joke about. You don't just joke about that.


And he certainly wasn't joking, law enforcement actually detained him for the incident.

...At 5:30 a.m. on September 13, 1994, the actor was arrested for criminal mischief at New York's Mark Hotel for allegedly trashing his hotel room... A criminal-court judge dismissed the charge against Depp on the condition that he stay out of trouble for six months. Depp paid the Mark $9,767.12 including more than $2,000 for damages, plus the bill for the remainder of his reservation.


----------



## mkr

So when they divorce does he get half of what she earned as well?  If they're splitting 50/50...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mkr said:


> So when they divorce does he get half of what she earned as well?  If they're splitting 50/50...



It's pooled, then divided.


----------



## Chagall

bpc said:


> i'm surprised people see it as "his" money.  While married, it's "their" money regardless of who earned it. That's how look at it.
> 
> So yeah, i think she should get it.
> 
> I also think he hit her. And i hope he pays through the a$$ for it.




+1


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Back yourself down and don't get personal with me, thanks.
> 
> Don't put BS words in my mouth I never uttered either.
> 
> He should pay her what the court finds is their earnings minus expenses because the law says he should because he had no pre-nup - it has NOTHING to do with the abuse. Nada.


you are taking things way too personally
Don't worry.  I have nothing more to say to you.  I don't know you and you don't know me and we can leave it at that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny Depp even managed to raise a smile as he returned to the stage with the Hollywood Vampires on Wednesday night in Denmark.

The Alice Through The Looking Glass actor rocked out once again with musician Alice Cooper at the former Horsens State Prison, in Jutland as the fallout of his divorce from Amber Heard develops.

On Tuesday, MailOnline exclusively reported that Johnny partied into the night following his Stockholm gig, when he reportedly learned that he would not face charges for assaulting his actress wife.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ged-assaulting-Amber-Heard.html#ixzz4ANCAzuTv


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> And even that high school education was a struggle to get. She dropped out at 16 and had to get the diploma later on through those home courses. If she's not the brightest candle on the cake that might explain a lot.




That is really nasty!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sdkitty said:


> you are taking things way too personally
> Don't worry.  I have nothing more to say to you.  I don't know you and you don't know me and we can leave it at that.



I'm not actually. I'm quite calm and waiting for facts from both sides. It was you who got in your feelings and put words in my mouth to try and prove your own point.

And yes, thank you and good day - your comments no longer interest me either.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hollywood Vampires is such a corny and juvenile band name. Johnny looks like a dork on stage.


----------



## Neospecies

Nm


----------



## mkr

Has anyone heard any Hollywood Vampires music?  Is it any good?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They all looked like warmed up death at The Grammys.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> They all looked like warmed up death at The Grammys.


that eye makeup is awful
I used to think he didn't want to be pretty so he deliberately dressed in unattractive or strange get-ups.
Now I'm thinking he's trying hard to be cool.  Either way, he'd be much better off if he lost the eye liner and groomed himself (IMO).


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagOuttaHell said:


> They all looked like warmed up death at The Grammys.


He always looks like he smells the way your purse does after a night in a run down bar.


----------



## Chagall

purly said:


> Domestic violence is not something that's ok to joke about. You don't just joke about that.




Absolutely!


----------



## scarlet555

Who on this thread jokes about DV??  
Just because someone doesn't agree with you it's victim blaming, ignorant and anti-women!  Boy the level of maturity in this thread for those who believe Amber without a thread of doubt is astounding and because some of you believe her, everyone else is anti DV.  Is that even a logical argument?


----------



## mrsinsyder

scarlet555 said:


> Who on this thread jokes about DV??
> Just because someone doesn't agree with you it's victim blaming, ignorant and anti-women!  Boy the level of maturity in this thread for those who believe Amber without a thread of doubt is astounding and because some of you believe her, everyone else is anti DV.  Is that even a logical argument?



I believe she meant the article where Johnny was talking about fighting with Kate... someone said he was joking about it in the article. I don't think she was talking about anyone on the thread but I could be wrong... it was a few pages back.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Depp was allegedly beating her for some time. And she had a decent amount of disposable income and distance. I'm trying to understand this.


----------



## glamourous1098

BagOuttaHell said:


> Depp was allegedly beating her for some time. And she had a decent amount of disposable income and distance. I'm trying to understand this.



Physical abuse rarely goes without emotional abuse - it wouldn't surprise me if she was afraid to leave because she didn't want to go up against beloved Hollywood star Johnny Depp.  Considering how much sh*t she's getting, she probably thought it would be best if she kept it quiet.


----------



## Hobbsy

mrsinsyder said:


> I believe she meant the article where Johnny was talking about fighting with Kate... someone said he was joking about it in the article. I don't think she was talking about anyone on the thread but I could be wrong... it was a few pages back.


JD and Hunter were talking, JD said he severely beat Kate Moss after Hunter asked him if he beat her.....yes, they were joking, talking smack,  crap....whatever you want to call it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

glamourous1098 said:


> Physical abuse rarely goes without emotional abuse - it wouldn't surprise me if she was afraid to leave because she didn't want to go up against beloved Hollywood star Johnny Depp.  Considering how much sh*t she's getting, she probably thought it would be best if she kept it quiet.



True. Emotional abuse is horrific. I'm interested In hearing all points of view.


----------



## mrsinsyder

glamourous1098 said:


> Physical abuse rarely goes without emotional abuse - it wouldn't surprise me if she was afraid to leave because she didn't want to go up against beloved Hollywood star Johnny Depp.  Considering how much sh*t she's getting, she probably thought it would be best if she kept it quiet.



To add to that, I was in a normal, healthy marriage and it took me forever to move towards divorce when I didn't want to be married anymore. It's complicated. Even for non-celebrities there's judgement and pain associated with leaving any relationship (even a toxic one)! I'm sure that is only 100x more difficult for a celebrity who has to have the whole world chime in on what happened.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.etonline.com/news/190049...ail_alleged_assault_by_johnny_depp_exclusive/

*EXCLUSIVE: Amber Heard's Texts From 2014 Detail Alleged Assault by Johnny Depp: 'He's Done This Many Times'*

ET has exclusively obtained never-before-seen text messages that a source says are between Amber Heard and a man purported to be Johnny Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, that date back to before the estranged couple was married -- and long before other alleged incidents Heard previously detailed in court records claiming that Depp was physically abusive with her.

The text exchange, which the source says is from May 2014, begins with a message from "Stephen" who is apologizing on behalf of a man, purportedly to be Depp. "Think he's just texted you. He's incredibly apologetic and knows that he has done wrong," Stephen's alleged text reads. "He wants to get better now. He's been very explicit about that this morning. Feel like we're at a critical juncture."

The recipient of the text, which ET's source says is Heard, responds, "Yes but I don't know how to be around him after what he did to me yesterday. I don't know if I can stay with him."

Stephen purportedly answers, "He wants to see you so much. He's distraught."

Heard texts back, "Obviously he has no idea what he did or the extent that he did it. If someone was truly honest with him about how bad it really was, he'd be appalled."

"I'm sad that he doesn't have a better way to really know the severity of his actions yesterday," she continues. "Unfortunately for me, I remember in full detail everything that happened."

Stephen allegedly reiterates that the man purported to be Depp has no recollection of the events that occurred. "He was appalled," Stephen writes. "When I told him he kicked you, he cried. It was disgusting. And he knows it."

"He's a little lost boy. And needs all the help he can get," Stephen allegedly continues. "He is so very sorry, as he should be."

Heard responds, "He's done this many times before. Tokyo, the island, London (remember that?!), and I always stay. Always believe he's going to get better...And then every 3 or so month [sic], I'm in the exact same position."

ET was not able to independently verify the recipients of the messages or whether they had been edited and has reached out to Depp's rep and Deuters in regard to the texts. 

After filing for divorce from Depp following 15 months of marriage, Heard filed and was granted a temporary domestic violence restraining order against the 52-year-old actor. In the 30-year-old actress' court filing, she claims that "there was one severe incident in December 2015 when I truly feared for my life." Heard also says that during the "entirety" of their relationship, Depp had been "verbally and physically abusive" to her.

Depp's divorce attorney, Laura Wasser, said in court documents that Heard is "attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse."

Depp is currently on tour in Europe with his band, Hollywood Vampires, and a number of his friends and family, including daughter Lily-Rose and reportedly her mother, Depps ex, Vanessa Paradis, have come forward to say that he never exhibited any abusive behavior towards them.

"My dad is the sweetest most loving person I know, he's been nothing but a wonderful father to my little brother and I, and everyone who knows him would say the same," Depp's daughter wrote in an Instagram caption.

Paradis also penned a letter in support of her ex. "To whom it may concern, Johnny Depp is the father of my two children," Paradis' note, which was obtained by TMZ, began. "He is a sensitive, loving and loved person, and I believe with all my heart that these recent allegations being made are outrageous."


----------



## Chagall

glamourous1098 said:


> Physical abuse rarely goes without emotional abuse - it wouldn't surprise me if she was afraid to leave because she didn't want to go up against beloved Hollywood star Johnny Depp.  Considering how much sh*t she's getting, she probably thought it would be best if she kept it quiet.




This!


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> that eye makeup is awful
> I used to think he didn't want to be pretty so he deliberately dressed in unattractive or strange get-ups.
> Now I'm thinking he's trying hard to be cool.  Either way, he'd be much better off if he lost the eye liner and groomed himself (IMO).




He was quoted in an interview saying he had body issues and I believe it. So many of the movie roles he's chosen have him in full make up, often at his insistence. He likes to have that mask.

A psychiatrist would have a field day trying to figure him out.


----------



## purly

I just think if someone can joke about abuse, they probably don't think abuse is that big of a deal. Like, even if he was joking (I'm doubtful), that says something terrible about him.


----------



## Hobbsy

purly said:


> I just think if someone can joke about abuse, they probably don't think abuse is that big of a deal. Like, even if he was joking (I'm doubtful), that says something terrible about him.


That's your opinion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Those texts are pretty damning - I'm assuming ET has the guy's mobile number to verify that it's who her team are saying it is who's communicating with her.


----------



## Chagall

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Those texts are pretty damning - I'm assuming ET has the guy's mobile number to verify that it's who her team are saying it is who's communicating with her.




Very damning if they can be verified! Even then the nay sayers on this thread will choose not to accept that she was abused! They will continue to believe what they want to believe and disregard the rest!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chagall said:


> Very damning if they can be verified! *Even then the nay sayers on this thread will choose not to accept that she was abused!* They will continue to believe what they want to believe and disregard the rest!



Well, I mean everyone's entitled to an opinion. I think most posters are really just trying to work through what they see, and what they have to wade through in the PR from both sides.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> Very damning if they can be verified! Even then the nay sayers on this thread will choose not to accept that she was abused! They will continue to believe what they want to believe and disregard the rest!


My gosh. You are quick to judge yourself  aren't you?


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> My gosh. You are quick to judge yourself  aren't you?




???


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> My gosh. You are quick to judge yourself  aren't you?




If those emails are proven to be authentic do you not think they point to his guilt?


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> If those emails are proven to be authentic do you not think they point to his guilt?


I said you were quick to judge the people in this thread, saying if the texts prove JD abused Amber people still wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> I said you were quick to judge the people in this thread, saying if the texts prove JD abused Amber people still wouldn't believe it.




A lot of things prior to the posting of these emails point to his guilt and still people disregard these things! Certainly not everyone by any means.


----------



## m_ichele

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Those texts are pretty damning - I'm assuming ET has the guy's mobile number to verify that it's who her team are saying it is who's communicating with her.




My thoughts exactly. The fact that these exist make me think Amber was looking ahead to a time when she was going to tell the truth, would be doubted and would need something to back her claims up.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, that's the US for ya. The land where you get millions for just burning your tongue on a hot coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I don't condone abuse either but no one's completely objective. Not even judges. Particularly in the US where jury service is still a thing in other cases, you can't expect people to completely remove their first impulse reaction to someone. And clearly she irked a lot of people right out of the gate.




Girl. That's a different case. There's a reason why she got a million for that hour coffee. It's not as easy as it seems.


----------



## Singra

I don't really get the splitting hairs about how much money they have, don't have or are entitled to. This is the reasons there is such a thing as a prenup and if someone doesn't have one... tough sh*t, it's their problem. It's not like Depp was a helpless old lady with no-one to advise him. Its his life and his money, he should have taken greater responsibility. 

I've always been more interested in why two people would go to DEFCON 1 in the press so quickly. Maybe it's just in my mind but it's unusual for people of their profile to have this kind of thing play out so publicly especially since it's not to either's benefit to have it air in public no matter what the truth is. 

I suspected Amber had something, you don't come out against Depp in the press with nothing. If those texts are true it also meant that people in Depp's team knew there were things that could be leveraged against him so it's weird they let Depp go the total denial route because now it looks worse for him. 

I originally saw these texts on a People story, did they break the story or did ET? I think I said in the beginning that I'd be more suspicious if Amber had collected a lot of evidence. Maybe this is too judge-y but weirdly enough I'd actually be more inclined to believe someone was afraid for their life if she had little concrete evidence to back up her story, reality tends to be so much messier and you don't ways act in ways that may help you down the line. 

I believe the broad strokes out what she said happened but airing the story out on People and ET.... not exactly known for their earnest journalists and not exactly the move of someone who is alone, scared and has no-one fighting for them... more of a cool, calculated move to defend your image. I believe he's guilty but still a lot of publicity spin in all of this.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I agree with what an earlier poster said. Amber and her team are asking more than they know they will get. It's just a standard negotiating strategy.
> 
> Start high, aim for an amount in the middle.
> 
> I have no problem with Amber requesting money that under the law, with no pre-nup - she's allowed to claim. He should of had that pre-nup though.
> 
> And yes...as I've said before Amber may be a goldigger, may not be a nice person, they may have had a torrid relationship but that never, ever excuses a man to lay his hands on a woman the way he allegedly has. No character flaw of hers makes her deserve that.



This is the thing - she has the right to claim her fair share under the law. Why is that so hard to get for some people? Divorcing the Depp does not mean she now has to live a lifestyle below the one she already had. She has the right to pursue the same lifestyle, she does not need to be punished for divorcing him. Jeez....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Look at it this way, what if she files the divorce, asks for half of their income, wouldn't she surely get it? Why the greed?



Thing is, I believe Johnny is refusing to pay her anything at all, as indicated in the docs, that he refuses to give her any spousal support. He has 400 million+ and refuses to give her her fair share?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Charles said:


> Right?  If this was some random woman who married a dude with a much higher earning potential than she, and domestic abuse was mentioned, I'd imagine almost everyone in here would be saying "Girl, get all the money you can get from that POS!!", but since it's Johnny Depp, all of a sudden she's spoiled and needs to go back from where she came from.



This is what saddens me. Because he's this Jack Sparrow-Mad Hatter-Willy Wonka character, people are quick to sympathize with him and take his side over his wife who he abused. If he played an on-screen villain, maybe folks would have taken her side. 

If there is proof (from her pics it looks like there is) then why so much doubt? Do people want to believe she gave herself a black eye and a cut lip?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> No
> I don't think being married for 15 moths compares to a long marriage with kids in terms of alimony or property settlement.
> And I don't think if he hit her one time it changes that.
> I think she should go get a job.   But whether by design or not, she's probably set for life because she married a rich man for a short time.



He raises his hand on her once, it's one time too many.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is what saddens me. Because he's this Jack Sparrow-Mad Hatter-Willy Wonka character, people are quick to sympathize with him and take his side over his wife who he abused. If he played an on-screen villain, maybe folks would have taken her side.
> 
> If there is proof (from her pics it looks like there is) then why so much doubt? Do people want to believe she gave herself a black eye and a cut lip?




Girl, I don't know about the others but I don't take his side because he's Johnny Depp. I'm not even a fan and never find him attractive at all. But based on what I've read here she's a dubious woman. When the police was called she didn't have any injuries and there's a statement from the bodyguard that when she screamed 'stop hitting me', he was not even close to her. And yes, people can inflict injuries to themselves when they want something/need that bad. And women can be manipulative. So unless it's proven in the court of law, we have the right to doubt her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> I believe she meant the article where Johnny was talking about fighting with Kate... someone said he was joking about it in the article. I don't think she was talking about anyone on the thread but I could be wrong... it was a few pages back.



Yep, Johnny was excused by joking around with Hunter on how often he hits Kate Moss.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> Very damning if they can be verified! Even then the nay sayers on this thread will choose not to accept that she was abused! They will continue to believe what they want to believe and disregard the rest!




And they say he kicked her???


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, I don't know about the others but I don't take his side because he's Johnny Depp. I'm not even a fan and never find him attractive at all. But based on what I've read here she's a dubious woman. When the police was called she didn't have any injuries and there's a statement from the bodyguard that when she screamed 'stop hitting me', he was not even close to her. And yes, people can inflict injuries to themselves when they want something/need that bad. And women can be manipulative. So unless it's proven in the court of law, we have the right to doubt her.




This could be true in other cases, but in this particular one - I think he's guilty, else he would have flat out denied the charges, explicitly. She doesn't have much to gain; by going against him, she's effectively blacklisting herself from Hollywood, getting torn apart in the press, villified on social media and yet went ahead with this knowing the repercussions. To me, it shows courage and a willingness to stand up for herself.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm interested to find out if Amber has video. If she does, we will never see it. His people will smother that and pay her out faster than you can blink.

It's one thing to speculate on him verbally/physically abusing her. If the public sees video of it - his career is over.

I'm also wondering about the silence from Kate and Winona. I'm sure his team is hounding them to release statements. Interestingly, those articles from the 90's  about both Kate and Winona allude to the fact their time with him was pretty turbulent.

Kate especially.  I'm surprised she hasn't commented because Johnny went to bat for her during the Cocaine Kate scandal.


----------



## BagBerry13

Again, why is she only releasing those tidbits to the press that can be misconstrued? If she has video as she says why not release that and clear it up once and for all? She's playing with the press. This is not about her abuse. She wants to take him down, slowly and painfully.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Again, why is she only releasing those tidbits to the press that can be misconstrued? If she has video as she says why not release that and clear it up once and for all? She's playing with the press. This is not about her abuse. She wants to take him down, slowly and painfully.



Well it's tit for tat really. Johnny's team have been just as eager to smear Amber.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

C'mon Amber, release that video!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> C'mon Amber, release that video!!



I think she'll only do that if she's left with no option. Johnny's team will NOT want a video released - if it exists.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she'll only do that if she's left with no option. Johnny's team will NOT want a video released - if it exists.



If it proves he did this, I'd love for her to stand up for herself and her dignity and release the video. I hope no amount of money, threats and dire consequences would discourage her from sharing it. She's already shown courage going against him, when he has so much more power than her. I hope she has the integrity to continue fighting for her justice.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well it's tit for tat really. Johnny's team have been just as eager to smear Amber.



Tbh, I don't see a lot of smearing on their side apart from all those friends making statements. What else have they done?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, I don't see a lot of smearing on their side apart from all those friends making statements. What else have they done?



Oh come on Bag. Johnny haz TMZ in his pocket in the same way Amber has People Magazine on her side.

He has one of the best PR teams in Hollywood. Who do you think is giving TMZ those stories?

BTW. If I was really abused and someone was telling the world I was lying, I'd be sharing photo's too. Because f*ck him and the horse he rode in on.

But that's just me...lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she'll only do that if she's left with no option. Johnny's team will NOT want a video released - if it exists.




But that's like blackmailing. She should just release the video and call it a day. It's not like she's not gonna get the spousal report.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, I don't see a lot of smearing on their side apart from all those friends making statements. What else have they done?



TMZ + Hollywood Life (who are attacking her sexuality) + Daily Fail + pretty much every celeb news website out there, except for People has largely been pro-Depp anti-Amber in this. I don't think they're doing this only because they love Johnny.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> But that's like blackmailing. She should just release the video and call it a day. It's not like she's not gonna get the spousal report.



You're forgetting the first letters between the lawyers where she initially wanted to settle and not have any of this go public.  

He flat out refused to pay her ANYTHING even what she's entitled to under Cali law - which is when it all went to hell in a handbasket.

She'd be holding that video if she has one, in case they go to court over the abuse.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh come on Bag. Johnny haz TMZ in his pocket in the same way Amber has People Magazine on her side.
> 
> He has one of the best PR teams in Hollywood. Who do you think is giving TMZ those stories?
> 
> BTW. If I was really abused and someone was telling the world I was lying, I'd be sharing photo's too. Because f*ck him and the horse he rode in on.
> 
> But that's just me...lol



Well, most of those TMZ stories I've read had their focus on Amber and her abuse. Not sure how that helps him. And the court documents are public I assume.

That's what I mean. If she was truly abused why not go out with a big bang and release the video? That would destroy him once and for all. Why that back and forth which gets quite annoying?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

As much as everyone hates Amber, if that video exists do you think she really wants the world to see that? - it would be humiliating. Much more so than still photo's of her face

For both of them those images would be hard to shake. 

Like I said, if it exists, it will be her last move.


----------



## BagBerry13

Can't be more humiliating than Jay-Z getting his a*s whipped by Solange. Just kidding. Sorry, I forgot, that's not allowed here.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Can't be more humiliating than Jay-Z getting his a*s whipped by Solange. Just kidding. Sorry, I forgot, that's not allowed here.



Humour? If course it is. But I mean alleged DV is hard to kid about, yeah?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Humour? If course it is. But I mean alleged DV is hard to kid about, yeah?



Well, tell that the people who now make jokes about Chris Brown and his "incident".


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, tell that the people who now make jokes about Chris Brown and his "incident".



I don't really know people who make jokes about that douche. And I'm not too amused by comedians who make light of what he did to Rihanna.

But I'm funny that way. Consider me humourless *kanyeshrug*


----------



## limom

He beat up and married the wrong one.
Amber is very much entitled to half the total earnings made during this short and hellish marriage.
In addition, she should also be compensated for having to deal with abuse and aggravation from the dude.
Whatever her character, age, does not change the obvious. He is out of his rocker, IMO.
If she truly was a gold digger, she would have stayed for her 10 years, pop a couple of kids and then go after the coins.
Obviously, she has the sense to get out when still alive.
Good for her.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Chagall said:


> Absolutely charming people can be terrible behind closed doors! Personality has zip to do with character.




Well said!!!


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> he beat up and married the wrong one.
> 
> Amber is very much entitled to half the total earnings made during this short and hellish marriage.
> 
> In addition, she should also be compensated for having to deal with abuse and aggravation from the dude.
> 
> Whatever her character, age, does not change the obvious. He is out of his rocker, imo.
> 
> If she truly was a gold digger, she would have stayed for her 10 years, pop a couple of kids and then go after the coins.
> 
> Obviously, she has the sense to get out when still alive.
> 
> Good for her.




+1


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, I don't see a lot of smearing on their side apart from all those friends making statements. What else have they done?




Maybe there is not a lot to smear her with!


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, most of those TMZ stories I've read had their focus on Amber and her abuse. Not sure how that helps him. And the court documents are public I assume.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I mean. If she was truly abused why not go out with a big bang and release the video? That would destroy him once and for all. Why that back and forth which gets quite annoying?




Why would she prefer not to release the video? Because it would be embarrassing! No one would want the world to see something like that unless they have absolutely no alternative.


----------



## bisousx

A woman gets abused and even has proof of detailed discussions about it dating back two years ago, and still is seen as the bad guy. This happens in like EVERY abuse or rape thread, Woody Allen, Bill Cosby, etc. Nothing really changes. At first I thought maybe because Amber is a beautiful hellraiser type that she receives this treatment, but what's sad is that if she had been a different woman, it'd be the same.

As for Amber golddigging, it takes two. Johnny was not a naive young boy, anyone with half a brain would know what he's doing when you don't sign a prenup in CA. She is legally entitled to her share even if she cheated on him.


----------



## pinkfeet

Sassys said:


> This!!!!!!!!!! I can't stand a weak woman
> 
> And a woman who acts like she is entitled to a man's money that she did not help him to make (same goes for a man who thinks he is entitled to his rich wife's money, but did not help make her millions AKA Jason Hoppy)




Really? How nice. Not every woman is "strong". There are a lot of weak humans out there and you don't know their personal lives to know why they are. 

You must can't stand a lot of people. 

My mother was " weak " with her relationship with my father. Even living with them for so many years I am sure I still don't know everything that went on in their marriage ... But I have seen enough to have empathy for her even so. Her decisions were not ones I would have done ... But then I've never been in her place or had her awful childhood. 

You never know even if it's someone telling you everything in their lives ... You never know it ALL.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bisousx said:


> A woman gets abused and even has proof of detailed discussions about it dating back two years ago, and still is seen as the bad guy. This happens in like EVERY abuse or rape thread, Woody Allen, Bill Cosby, etc. Nothing really changes. At first I thought maybe because Amber is a beautiful hellraiser type that she receives this treatment, but what's sad is that if she had been a different woman, it'd be the same.
> 
> As for Amber golddigging, it takes two. Johnny was not a naive young boy, anyone with half a brain would know what he's doing when you don't sign a prenup in CA. She is legally entitled to her share even if she cheated on him.



Exactly.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Again, why is she only releasing those tidbits to the press that can be misconstrued? If she has video as she says why not release that and clear it up once and for all? She's playing with the press. This is not about her abuse. She wants to take him down, slowly and painfully.




Tidbits! You mean throwing the phone hard enough to leave marks and that other picture of her face last Dec.? How the heck do you know that she's trying to take him down 'slowly and painfully'? You know nothing about what she is doing, except maybe trying to protect herself! Would you want the world to see you being beaten up on video! A lot worse that facial shots!


----------



## Chagall

bisousx said:


> a woman gets abused and even has proof of detailed discussions about it dating back two years ago, and still is seen as the bad guy. This happens in like every abuse or rape thread, woody allen, bill cosby, etc. Nothing really changes. At first i thought maybe because amber is a beautiful hellraiser type that she receives this treatment, but what's sad is that if she had been a different woman, it'd be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> As for amber golddigging, it takes two. Johnny was not a naive young boy, anyone with half a brain would know what he's doing when you don't sign a prenup in ca. She is legally entitled to her share even if she cheated on him.




+1


----------



## Wildflower22

bisousx said:


> A woman gets abused and even has proof of detailed discussions about it dating back two years ago, and still is seen as the bad guy. This happens in like EVERY abuse or rape thread, Woody Allen, Bill Cosby, etc. Nothing really changes. At first I thought maybe because Amber is a beautiful hellraiser type that she receives this treatment, but what's sad is that if she had been a different woman, it'd be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Amber golddigging, it takes two. Johnny was not a naive young boy, anyone with half a brain would know what he's doing when you don't sign a prenup in CA. She is legally entitled to her share even if she cheated on him.




Well said.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Chagall said:


> Tidbits! You mean throwing the phone hard enough to leave marks and that other picture of her face last Dec.? How the heck do you know that she's trying to take him down 'slowly and painfully'? You know nothing about what she is doing, except maybe trying to protect herself! Would you want the world to see you being beaten up on video! A lot worse that facial shots!




It's obvious she's doing this slowly and painfully because she's releasing little things here and there. Look not everyone has the same opinions no need to get so defensive toward those who don't agree with you. 

I say drop the video and it will shut everyone up, she keeps talking about it


----------



## mrsinsyder

bisousx said:


> As for Amber golddigging, it takes two. Johnny was not a naive young boy, anyone with half a brain would know what he's doing when you don't sign a prenup in CA. She is legally entitled to her share even if she cheated on him.



Am I the only one who sees the irony in everyone hating on gold diggers on a website full of stay at home wives who buy $4k handbags once a week? Lol. (Not saying there's anything wrong with it before anyone freaks out)

Like Bisousx says... marriage benefits each party differently. Amber gets to live the high life and Johnny gets a beautiful woman. He knew what was up ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## Livia1

mrsinsyder said:


> *Am I the only one who sees the irony* in everyone hating on gold diggers on a website full of stay at home wives who buy $4k handbags once a week? Lol. (Not saying there's anything wrong with it before anyone freaks out)
> 
> Like Bisousx says... marriage benefits each party differently. Amber gets to live the high life and Johnny gets a beautiful woman. He knew what was up ¯\_(&#12484_/¯



Absolutely not!
Just to be clear though, some of us has a job and work our asses off to buy our bags


----------



## Chagall

Glitterandstuds said:


> It's obvious she's doing this slowly and painfully because she's releasing little things here and there. Look not everyone has the same opinions no need to get so defensive toward those who don't agree with you.
> 
> I say drop the video and it will shut everyone up, she keeps talking about it




Maybe she would prefer not to have to release this info but it is becoming clear to her that she has to in order to be believed. I think she might be doing it reluctantly.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Chagall...I'm not being rude but have you ever seen that Seinfeld episode with Elaine and the exclamation point?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Livia1 said:


> Absolutely not!
> Just to be clear though, some of us has a job and work our asses off to buy our bags



I know, I know, and even if you don't, as long as you're not stealing it, I'm not mad!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> Am I the only one who sees the irony in everyone hating on gold diggers on a website full of stay at home wives who buy $4k handbags once a week? Lol. (Not saying there's anything wrong with it before anyone freaks out)
> 
> Like Bisousx says... marriage benefits each party differently. Amber gets to live the high life and Johnny gets a beautiful woman. He knew what was up ¯\_(&#12484_/¯



No, you're not.  However, it's the victim blaming which is baffling me. I am trying to figure it out and it may be his movie roles influencing his public perception? Her being young and not having much of a career? She's provided evidence. Had it been another guy, would people have been so quick to doubt her?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mrsinsyder said:


> Am I the only one who sees the irony in everyone hating on gold diggers on a website full of stay at home wives who buy $4k handbags once a week? Lol. (Not saying there's anything wrong with it before anyone freaks out)
> 
> Like Bisousx says... marriage benefits each party differently. Amber gets to live the high life and Johnny gets a beautiful woman. He knew what was up ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


Meh...I don't even really buy bags (shock horror). I'm here for the goss....lol. 

And I work


----------



## Chagall

Babydoll Chanel said:


> No, you're not.  However, it's the victim blaming which is baffling me. I am trying to figure it out and it may be his movie roles influencing his public perception? Her being young and not having much of a career? She's provided evidence. Had it been another guy, would people have been so quick to doubt her?




Well said.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Babydoll Chanel said:


> No, you're not.  However, it's the victim blaming which is baffling me. I am trying to figure it out and it may be his movie roles influencing his public perception? Her being young and not having much of a career? She's provided evidence. Had it been another guy, would people have been so quick to doubt her?



Probably that society is conditioned to hate and objectify women. Plus the fact that we tear each other apart regularly - like the Twitter study that half of misogynystic tweets are from women...


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> Am I the only one who sees the irony in everyone hating on gold diggers on a website full of *stay at home wives who buy $4k handbags once a week*? Lol. (Not saying there's anything wrong with it before anyone freaks out)
> 
> Like Bisousx says... marriage benefits each party differently. Amber gets to live the high life and Johnny gets a beautiful woman. He knew what was up ¯\_(&#12484_/¯



I wish I could stay at home with $4k a week (much like Amber) but unfortunately some of us have to work or in my case are in the process of finishing up their degree to be able to support themselves. You know, having an education is important for those that can't milk their rich ex-husbands.


----------



## mrsinsyder

And it's helpful to remember that feminism is about supporting women - not our own ideas of what women should be. 

I support working women, moms, gold diggers, and all the ones in between. And certainly any woman who is a victim of violence. It's gone on long enough.


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagBerry13 said:


> I wish I could stay at home with $4k a week (much like Amber) but unfortunately some of us have to work or in my case are in the process of finishing up their degree to be able to support themselves. You know, having an education is important for those that can't milk their rich ex-husbands.



No way girl - your education will be worth so much more than a handbag and no one can ever take it away from you!! Being able to support yourself is a great feeling.


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> And it's helpful to remember that feminism is about supporting women - not our own ideas of what women should be.
> 
> I support working women, moms, gold diggers, and all the ones in between. And certainly any woman who is a victim of violence. It's gone on long enough.



That's kind of a blanket statement. Just because they're women I have to support them? I don't support gold diggers no matter the gender. I just think that's a low thing to do. I don't support someone based on their gender but how they conduct themselves and their personality.
And again, some of us are still not convinced that she's a victim of violence so no default support.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> No way girl - your education will be worth so much more than a handbag and no one can ever take it away from you!! Being able to support yourself is a great feeling.



Tell me about it, I just received a grant for a three month long research visit abroad for my PhD. I could not be happier and more proud of my hard work!


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagBerry13 said:


> That's kind of a blanket statement. Just because they're women I have to support them? I don't support gold diggers no matter the gender. I just think that's a low thing to do. I don't support someone based on their gender but how they conduct themselves and their personality.
> And again, some of us are still not convinced that she's a victim of violence so no default support.


As I said, "I support..."

Who you support is your choice.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Tell me about it, I just received a grant for a three month long research visit abroad for my PhD. I could not be happier and more proud of my hard work!




:urock:

That is awesome! We definitely need more female PhDs!


----------



## Chagall

Glitterandstuds said:


> It's obvious she's doing this slowly and painfully because she's releasing little things here and there. Look not everyone has the same opinions no need to get so defensive toward those who don't agree with you.
> 
> I say drop the video and it will shut everyone up, she keeps talking about it




I don't think I am any more 'defensive' as you put it than many many other people on this thread! I have a lot less to say than than a lot of JD supporters! Abuse is a pretty serious issue.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> :urock:
> 
> That is awesome! We definitely need more female PhDs!



Thank you so much! I'm really happy and hope to continue moving forward


----------



## terebina786

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, it doesn't. You're forgetting she's doing what is allowed under the law because he has no pre-nup. Regardless of abuse allegations.
> 
> It's not possible to dictate how others react to abuse. And this is Hollywood, she may never work again after this if the blacklist effect happens. IF he abused her why shouldn't she seek to look after herself financially.



Legally, yes.  No question about it.   But I would cut off my arm before I accepted money from someone that abused me.  But that's just how I am. I wouldn't even take gold jewellery my grandmother gave me because I knew she disliked me.  It's tainted.  



BagBerry13 said:


> Just because she's legally entitled to it doesn't mean she has to take it. That's her choice. And clearly she needs it. Girl has no skills in the cash department.



This. I'd make my own way.

IMO being financially supported by the abuser is giving control back to that very person you want to get away from.  I've seen abuse in my own extended family.  Both women left and didn't seek a dime from their exes and made it on their own.


----------



## lizmil

I don't automatically believe Amber or disbelieve her. Same with Johnny. I do think she went into the relationship looking for fame and fortune. He was loking for, ahem, something else.  

Not automatically believing her isnt victim blaming, shaming, misogynistic or anything else.

Just not a rush to judgment.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> I don't think I am any more 'defensive' as you put it than many many other people on this thread! I have a lot less to say than than a lot of JD supporters! Abuse is a pretty serious issue.



Yep, Amber has been called every name in the book this past week. It's scary the way people are hating her and saying the worst possible things about her, her appearance, her sexuality, her everything pretty much. I'm referring to the comments section on social media. She'd better have some thick skin if she ever ventures there.


----------



## Chagall

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Tell me about it, I just received a grant for a three month long research visit abroad for my PhD. I could not be happier and more proud of my hard work!




Congratulations! That is a wonderful achievement.&#128515;


----------



## BPC

BagBerry13 said:


> I wish I could stay at home with $4k a week (much like Amber) but unfortunately some of us have to work or in my case are in the process of finishing up their degree to be able to support themselves. You know, having an education is important for those that can't milk their rich ex-husbands.



That's right, I hope she "milks" him for every.last.penny. 
If he hit, he deserves it. 

Not surprising that so many don't believe her though. I bet even if she released a tape of him kicking and punching her, many would probably shrug it off and find another reason to bash her -  like the gold digger comment.

I mean look at Kylie Jenner. She got involved with a twenty something year old man when she was what? Sixteen, Seventeen years old? This guy's a predator, a pedophile, and yet, she's called a homewrecker, a thot, a slew of other things because he left his girlfriend and kid for her. 

The reality is, her crush got taken advantage of by this POS, And no one, not her family, friends, or authorities stepped in to stop it. Society pretty much failed her, and yet, she's the whore.. 

So yeah, the Amber hate, nothing new..


----------



## Charles

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, that's the US for ya. The land where you get millions for just burning your tongue on a hot coffee.



I always think it's funny when people try to use that analogy cause they have no clue of what they're talking about.



BagBerry13 said:


> Well, then let's take the cigarette case. Was  it Marlboro that got sued because one of their customers got cancer?  It's like common sense is completely left out of court. And the amount  of sums that get awarded are ridiculous. You have to be half dead here  to get just $1 million and only if it's not your own fault.



Again, you don't understand the details of the case.  The issue was that for years tobacco companies were colluding, lying, paying people off, and manipulating research to say tobacco use was safe.  The first study that suggested a link between cancer and tobacco was in 1964.  Then you have the tobacco companies saying "no, no, we've hired doctors and they say it's fine".  So there was a back and forth for years before the companies were proven to be lying.  In addition to that, you don't just smoke a couple cigarettes and get cancer the next day.  People were smoking in the late 60s and early 70s, stopped for 10-20 years, then in the 80s and early 90s you have millions of people dying of cancer and their families suing cause their loved ones were lied to.  All of this occurred over 20-30 years.  So yes, tobacco companies got sued cause they lied to people and sold them products that caused cancer.  There's no reason they shouldn't have been sued and paid losses.


----------



## mrsinsyder

BPC said:


> I mean look at Kylie Jenner. She got involved with a twenty something year old man when she was what? Sixteen, Seventeen years old? This guy's a predator, a pedophile, and yet, she's called a homewrecker, a thot, a slew of other things because he left his girlfriend and kid for her.
> 
> The reality is, her crush got taken advantage of by this POS, And no one, not her family, friends, or authorities stepped in to stop it. Society pretty much failed her, and yet, she's the whore..
> 
> So yeah, the Amber hate, nothing new..


Taylor Swift gets the same kind of hate... she's a sIut for having multiple boyfriends (the horror!) but one of the most popular people on Instagram is that awful Dan Bilzerian who is glorified as a hero with his constant orgies and naked women harems.


----------



## mkr

I think at this point she needs to release the video.  It will give absolute evidence of her abuse.  No one wants to believe her.  If she wants to prove it then give up the video.  When you say you have proof but withhold it, you look like a liar/worm/snake.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Chagall

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yep, Amber has been called every name in the book this past week. It's scary the way people are hating her and saying the worst possible things about her, her appearance, her sexuality, her everything pretty much. I'm referring to the comments section on social media. She'd better have some thick skin if she ever ventures there.




I'm quite shocked at some of the comments that for the most part go unchallenged. JD is certainly in a much more powerful position that AH and I don't care how much she 'fights like a boy' it must be very frightening for her. I thought the days of blaming the victim were long over but sadly that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## Yoshi1296

mrsinsyder said:


> Taylor Swift gets the same kind of hate... she's a sIut for having multiple boyfriends (the horror!) but one of the most popular people on Instagram is that awful Dan Bilzerian who is glorified as a hero with his constant orgies and naked women harems.




Sorry to go off topic but as a man...I seriously hate him and I don't see why other men glorify him so much.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bagberry13 said:


> that's kind of a blanket statement. Just because they're women i have to support them? I don't support gold diggers no matter the gender. I just think that's a low thing to do. I don't support someone based on their gender but how they conduct themselves and their personality.
> 
> And again, some of us are still not convinced that she's a victim of violence so no default support.




+1


----------



## Chagall

BPC said:


> That's right, I hope she "milks" him for every.last.penny.
> 
> If he hit, he deserves it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that so many don't believe her though. I bet even if she released a tape of him kicking and punching her, many would probably shrug it off and find another reason to bash her -  like the gold digger comment.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean look at Kylie Jenner. She got involved with a twenty something year old man when she was what? Sixteen, Seventeen years old? This guy's a predator, a pedophile, and yet, she's called a homewrecker, a thot, a slew of other things because he left his girlfriend and kid for her.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is, her crush got taken advantage of by this POS, And no one, not her family, friends, or authorities stepped in to stop it. Society pretty much failed her, and yet, she's the whore..
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, the Amber hate, nothing new..




Well said.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Chagall said:


> I'm quite shocked at some of the comments that for the most part go unchallenged. JD is certainly in a much more powerful position that AH and I don't care how much she 'fights like a boy' it must be very frightening for her. I thought the days of blaming the victim were long over but sadly that does not seem to be the case.




I agree! I am currently taking WGS classes and majoring in psychology and you would be surprised at how victim blaming is actually getting worse and worse for sexual abuse survivors and domestic violence survivors. The internalized misogyny is real, unfortunately...and some of the posts in this thread are proof of it.


----------



## Chagall

Charles said:


> I always think it's funny when people try to use that analogy cause they have no clue of what they're talking about.




I'm not even an American and this offends me.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Yoshi1296 said:


> Sorry to go off topic but as a man...I seriously hate him and I don't see why other men glorify him so much.


He's soooooooooo gross.

It boggles my mind how many women comment on his posts begging for his attention, too. They're braver women than I am because I wouldn't get within 20 feet of him. YUCK. NOT ENOUGH MONEY IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Yoshi1296

mrsinsyder said:


> He's soooooooooo gross.
> 
> It boggles my mind how many women comment on his posts begging for his attention, too. They're braver women than I am because I wouldn't get within 20 feet of him. YUCK. NOT ENOUGH MONEY IN THE WORLD.




Haha!! I'm on the same page as you!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> I think at this point she needs to release the video.  It will give absolute evidence of her abuse.  No one wants to believe her.  If she wants to prove it then give up the video.  When you say you have proof but withhold it, you look like a liar/worm/snake.  Just my opinion.




This. At this point nothing is embarrassing anymore.


----------



## Chagall

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree! I am currently taking WGS classes and majoring in psychology and you would be surprised at how victim blaming is actually getting worse and worse for sexual abuse survivors and domestic violence survivors. The internalized misogyny is real, unfortunately...and some of the posts in this thread are proof of it.




It's funny because it seems the more that abuse is brought out in the open, talked about, and generally understood, the more the victims are ridiculed and disbelieved. And it also seems to be mostly other women who don't believe them. Very odd.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Even if she releases the video people will still say "well we don't know what was happening before the video started" or "why was she even filming it, she must have set him up."


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> I'm quite shocked at some of the comments that for the most part go unchallenged. JD is certainly in a much more powerful position that AH and I don't care how much she 'fights like a boy' it must be very frightening for her. I thought the days of blaming the victim were long over but sadly that does not seem to be the case.



Yes, and I believe her tears in the car after the court appearance were real. She looked absolutely distraught. Some say that the tears were fake because she's a good actress, and then go on to say she's an awful actress who had no career. So which is it?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Chagall said:


> It's funny because it seems the more that abuse is brought out in the open, talked about, and generally understood, the more the victims are ridiculed and disbelieved. And it also seems to be mostly other women who don't believe them. Very odd.




+1! That is exactly the reason why...usually they say communication and interaction is healthy but I guess that's not always the case. Very odd indeed.

That's why the feminist system is a huge mess right now. The lack of intersectionality and the high level of inequality within the feminist system is causing major issues for women around the world. Women are criticizing other fellow women over issues that they cannot control. It seems like there is just no escaping inequality...ever!

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Charles

Livia1 said:


> Absolutely not!
> Just to be clear though, some of us has a job and work our asses off to buy our bags



And to Amber, perhaps dealing with emotional/physical abuse is "working her *** off".  People keep focusing on the 15 month marriage, but they were in a relationship for much longer.  She was hesitant to marry him.  I wonder why?  Maybe she didn't want to be trapped and he swore he'd change?  
The point is, no one here really knows what happened, yet we're already saying he didn't do anything and start attacking her character.  
I have no idea what happened, but I'm certainly more inclined to believe the woman because of threads like this and the comments within them.  Who really wants to endure the scrutiny and accusations victims and abuse have to deal with?  Sexual assault and domestic violence are the only crimes where the victim is scrutinized with so much detail.  It's sad.

As for those texts, that's all well and good, but did she not have any texts directly with Johnny discussing the alleged abuse?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Charles said:


> And to Amber, perhaps dealing with emotional/physical abuse is "working her *** off".



Ugh, or having to kiss him 

She earned that money in my opinion...


----------



## Charles

BagBerry13 said:


> That's kind of a blanket statement. Just because they're women I have to support them? I don't support gold diggers no matter the gender. I just think that's a low thing to do. I don't support someone based on their gender but how they conduct themselves and their personality.
> And again, some of us are still not convinced that she's a victim of violence so no default support.



Then why aren't you bashing Johnny for being with a girl 22 years his junior?  
It's one thing to have zero feelings for someone and to flat out use them and manipulate them to steal money.  I truly don't think that's the case here.  I 100% believe she loves(d) him.  Besides, if she was only out for money, why Johnny?  At the time she was a mid 20s, beautiful actress.  There are plenty of other marks for her to target if she was just out for money.


----------



## tweegy

BPC said:


> That's right, I hope she "milks" him for every.last.penny.
> If he hit, he deserves it.
> 
> Not surprising that so many don't believe her though. I bet even if she released a tape of him kicking and punching her, many would probably shrug it off and find another reason to bash her -  like the gold digger comment.
> 
> I mean look at Kylie Jenner. She got involved with a twenty something year old man when she was what? Sixteen, Seventeen years old? This guy's a predator, a pedophile, and yet, she's called a homewrecker, a thot, a slew of other things because he left his girlfriend and kid for her.
> 
> The reality is, her crush got taken advantage of by this POS, And no one, not her family, friends, or authorities stepped in to stop it. Society pretty much failed her, and yet, she's the whore..
> 
> So yeah, the Amber hate, nothing new..




Sorry, but I fail to see the relation between Amber and Kylie....


----------



## Hobbsy

I think if the validity of those texts can be proven or disproven, everyone would have their answer. I don't have a thing for either one of them, I have not believed her because something just seemed off. I think these texts could end all the wondering. As for the money, there wasn't any to get after my abuse.....if Amber has been abused I hope she gets every dollar she can.


----------



## bag-mania

And here's what Johnny was up to in Denmark last night. 

Off topic: I didn't know Alice Cooper and Joe Perry were in Johnny's band.



> *Johnny Depp 'in 2am row' with bodyguards outside  casino after swigging champagne at concert after-party in Denmark... and  flirting with a mystery blonde*
> 
> Johnny Depp  apparently had a confrontation with one of his own bodyguards last night  as he stayed out swigging champagne with a mystery blonde until 4am.
> The  star, 52, allegedly had a tense moment with a bodyguard who was trying  to persuade him to go back inside the hotel bar at around 2.30am at the  concert after-party in Denmark.
> 
> But Depp seemed more interested in 'drinking and smoking a lot' with the blonde woman, according to observers.
> 
> 'Johnny was in a party mood that's for sure,' said one observer.
> 
> 'His bodyguard had his hand on his shoulder and was trying to get him to go back inside, but Johnny refused to go.'
> 
> It  comes as his estranged wife Amber Heard, 30, released shocking pictures  that 'prove' he assaulted her during their 15-month marriage.  Depp  denies the claims.
> 
> 'More and more fans came up to him and he wanted to talk to all of them and take selfies with them.
> 
> 'And the bodyguard got more and more persistent but Johnny didn't want to go. He was in a mood to celebrate for sure.
> 
> 'And he definitely drank his fair share of alcohol.'
> 
> Photographs  of the alleged row show Depp looking furiously at the bodyguard as he  tried to lead him away from a trio of three men.
> 
> Meanwhile a brunette woman seems to be trying to soothe the actor, putting his arm around her shoulder.
> 
> The  observer added: 'Johnny was the last one to leave the bar, even after  everyone had finished the champagne and gone home it was Johnny that  went back to the bar.
> 
> 'To  look at him last night, with his clothes from the show and the mascara  and everything, he looked like he was Jack Sparrow one more time.'
> 
> The actor  was outside the bar of the Royal Hotel, a favourite with celebrities,  with the blonde woman with whom he talked 'animatedly'  for around two  hours.
> 
> 'They smoked a lot and drank a lot,' added another observer.
> 
> 'Johnny  was sitting at a table behind me at the time, before they went outside  together. They were outside together for about two hours and looked very  animated when they were talking.
> 
> 'It  looked like she was really leading the conversation, while he was  listening to her. And she was smoking a lot the whole time and drinking  from the bottle of bubbly.
> 
> 'It's clear they already knew each other.
> 
> 'I  stood by her when she was at the bar and she asked a woman for a light,  and she was bought a white wine by an older man at the bar.'
> 
> Depp  was celebrating with band mates and crew members in the late-night  drinking session following a gig with his band The Hollywood Vampires in  the Danish city of Horsens.
> 
> He is in the middle of a European tour with the band, which also features Alice Cooper and Aerosmith guitarist Joe Perry.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...time-flirts-mystery-blonde.html#ixzz4AQeNvlF0
> ​​​​


----------



## Charles

terebina786 said:


> Legally, yes.  No question about it.   But I would cut off my arm before I accepted money from someone that abused me.  But that's just how I am. I wouldn't even take gold jewellery my grandmother gave me because I knew she disliked me.  It's tainted.



One thing I never got is talking to single mom's who don't want to deal with taking the absent father to court for child support.  Granted, your case is different, but to me, that's a bit selfish.  You have a child to support and raise, yet you're consciously turning down money that could provide opportunity for that child??
But then again, I don't know what it's like to deal with a douchebag for years.  Maybe they emotionally just can't do it.




terebina786 said:


> IMO being financially supported by the abuser is giving control back to that very person you want to get away from.  I've seen abuse in my own extended family.  Both women left and didn't seek a dime from their exes and made it on their own.



Curious how you see that.  It would be one thing if the abuser was offering money.  In this case, he's not.  He (possibly) would be ordered to give her money and have no control over how she spent it.  How is that giving control back to him??


----------



## BPC

tweegy said:


> Sorry, but I fail to see the relation between Amber and Kylie....



Situations are different, but blaming the victim is the same.


----------



## Livia1

Charles said:


> *And to Amber, perhaps dealing with emotional/physical abuse is "working her *** off"*.  People keep focusing on the 15 month marriage, but they were in a relationship for much longer.  She was hesitant to marry him.  I wonder why?  Maybe she didn't want to be trapped and he swore he'd change?
> The point is, no one here really knows what happened, yet we're already saying he didn't do anything and start attacking her character.
> I have no idea what happened, but I'm certainly more inclined to believe the woman because of threads like this and the comments within them.  Who really wants to endure the scrutiny and accusations victims and abuse have to deal with?  Sexual assault and domestic violence are the only crimes where the victim is scrutinized with so much detail.  It's sad.
> 
> As for those texts, that's all well and good, but did she not have any texts directly with Johnny discussing the alleged abuse?



Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## Chagall

mrsinsyder said:


> Even if she releases the video people will still say "well we don't know what was happening before the video started" or "why was she even filming it, she must have set him up."




No matter what she does she won't win.


----------



## berrydiva

Charles said:


> And you're sure she was digging for gold how??


I obviously don't know for certain she was gold digging. I was only responding to your comment. "If it's a random woman who married a dude with a much higher earning potential than she, and domestic abuse was mentioned" I would not be here saying "Girl, get all the money you can get from the POS!!". 




bisousx said:


> As for Amber golddigging, it takes two. Johnny was not a naive young boy, anyone with half a brain would know what he's doing when you don't sign a prenup in CA. She is legally entitled to her share even if she cheated on him.


I agree with this....it takes two and it's a roll of the dice that they're both making on which way this goes in terms of spousal support. I just don't understand why her lawyers detailed her expenses in such a manner.



mrsinsyder said:


> Am I the only one who sees the irony in everyone hating on gold diggers on a website full of stay at home wives who buy $4k handbags once a week? Lol. (Not saying there's anything wrong with it before anyone freaks out)


I wish I could spend $4k on a bag once a week.


----------



## Chagall

Yoshi1296 said:


> +1! That is exactly the reason why...usually they say communication and interaction is healthy but I guess that's not always the case. Very odd indeed.
> 
> That's why the feminist system is a huge mess right now. The lack of intersectionality and the high level of inequality within the feminist system is causing major issues for women around the world. Women are criticizing other fellow women over issues that they cannot control. It seems like there is just no escaping inequality...ever!
> 
> Sorry for my rant.




It seems the more women fight for equality the more things stay the same! They are paid (for the most part) less than men for same work. Now they hold wonderful positions in the work force and then go home to house work and child raising, essentially doing two jobs! There is a lot more work to be done before it becomes less of a mans world lol.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Chagall said:


> It seems the more women fight for equality the more things stay the same! They are paid (for the most part) less than men for same work. Now they hold wonderful positions in the work force and then go home to house work and child raising, essentially doing two jobs! There is a lot more work to be done before it becomes less of a mans world lol.




Yup! You're right. There is still so much that needs to be done.


----------



## terebina786

Charles said:


> One thing I never got is talking to single mom's who don't want to deal with taking the absent father to court for child support.  Granted, your case is different, but to me, that's a bit selfish.  You have a child to support and raise, yet you're consciously turning down money that could provide opportunity for that child??
> But then again, I don't know what it's like to deal with a douchebag for years.  Maybe they emotionally just can't do it.
> 
> 
> Curious how you see that.  It would be one thing if the abuser was offering money.  In this case, he's not.  He (possibly) would be ordered to give her money and have no control over how she spent it.  How is that giving control back to him??



I guess to me it's just ONE more thing keeping me tied to this d-bag which I wouldn't want. That one little bit of control after a sh*tty (to say the least) relationship would bother ME.  My aunt did it. She wanted NOTHING to do with her ex after the fact and made her own way and she had even less money than Amber.

If he's ordered to pay her legally a lump sum based on the money earned during the duration of the marriage, then I have no issue, take it and go.  But asking for your abuser to support you after the fact, no sir, not for me.


----------



## berrydiva

Abuse aside, if Amber and JD never got married, how many people would think she should still get $50k/month in perpetuity by virtue of them being in a boyfriend/girlfriend relationship? She's going after what she has the right to under the laws, as she should; it's ridiculous but she has all right. 

If she was suing him in civil court for the domestic abuse, I feel like folks would be her cheerleader but alas that's not her position. Methinks, she has bad counsel.

Personally, if someone was abusing me and I found that power to leave, I'd want nothing to do with him. I can make it on my own...thanks but no thanks.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Abuse aside, if Amber and JD never got married, how many people would think she should still get $50k/month in perpetuity by virtue of them being in a boyfriend/girlfriend relationship? She's going after what she has the right to under the laws, as she should; it's ridiculous but she has all right.
> 
> If she was suing him in civil court for the domestic abuse, I feel like folks would be her cheerleader but alas that's her position. Methinks, she has bad counsel.
> 
> *Personally, if someone was abusing me and I found that power to leave, I'd want nothing to do with him. I can make it on my own...thanks but no thanks*.



Right!


----------



## Chagall

I think she did love him! He was/is very charismatic and frankly 50 something is not that old! There were a lot of other men she could have gone after if it was money alone that prompted her to marry him.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Abuse aside, if Amber and JD never got married, how many people would think she should still get $50k/month in perpetuity by virtue of them being in a boyfriend/girlfriend relationship? She's going after what she has the right to under the laws, as she should; it's ridiculous but she has all right.
> 
> If she was suing him in civil court for the domestic abuse, I feel like folks would be her cheerleader but alas that's her position. Methinks, she has bad counsel.
> 
> *Personally, if someone was abusing me and I found that power to leave, I'd want nothing to do with him. I can make it on my own...thanks but no thanks.*



There are some women who might feel they deserve the money because of what they went through during the marriage. I'm not necessarily saying that's the case here because we don't know everything that went on between them.

It's not like feelings of spite and revenge don't surface during divorces. It's fairly common.


----------



## Pursejoy9

BagBerry13 said:


> It was already mentioned somewhere here in the thread. In total he got around $60 million for Alice and $40 million for Black Mass. But yeah, if he didn't get paid in total right away it's less.


He is way overpaid and it's disgusting.


----------



## Chagall

Pursejoy9 said:


> He is way overpaid and it's disgusting.




I can not understand the amount of money paid to actors. It's obscene IMO when you see how hard the average person has to work for to make a living, and I am including the so called well paid.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I can not understand the amount of money paid to actors. It's obscene IMO when you see how hard the average person has to work for to make a living, and I am including the so called well paid.



It's the same with professional athletes. Our culture values entertainment over everything else.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> There are some women who might feel they deserve the money because of what they went through during the marriage. I'm not necessarily saying that's the case here because we don't know everything that went on between them.
> 
> It's not like feelings of spite and revenge don't surface during divorces. It's fairly common.



And if they feel they're owed money for any physical abuse they've been through in any type of relationship, not just marriage, then they should seek what they feel they deserve. It's just not for me, personally, mostly because I'd want nothing more to do with him and I just don't have the ability to be dependent on a man for my daily living/survival/financial well-being/etc. However, I've also told me I've dated in the past if they attempt to lay a hand on me, they should make sure they finish the job because they will absolutely not live to see the next day...they all knew that's absolutely not a threat.


----------



## Pursejoy9

I can not believe the posters on here saying that getting hit once isn't enough to qualify for a divorce settlement. You know who you are. This thread really is disgusting and it is no wonder attitudes toward women are set in the middle ages and dv continues. Btw, divorce is a legal arrangement so she gets what she gets whether or not you think she has been abused enough or not enough. And enough ending serious sentences with Lol. Grow up.


----------



## tweegy

BPC said:


> Situations are different, but blaming the victim is the same.



Who's the victim? Kylie??

She was unaware the dude was in a relationship with a kid? - Still I dont understand the relation... Kylie did what she did of her own will, as did Tyga.

Amber is a different story.


----------



## berrydiva

Pursejoy9 said:


> I can not believe the posters on here saying that getting hit once isn't enough to qualify for a divorce settlement. You know who you are. This thread really is disgusting and it is no wonder attitudes toward women are set in the middle ages and dv continues. Btw, divorce is a legal arrangement so she gets what she gets whether or not you think she has been abused enough or not enough. And enough ending serious sentences with Lol. Grow up.


I still haven't seen the post where folks say that getting hit once isn't enough, perhaps I missed it....I quickly scrolled the last few pages. What's the post number(s)?


----------



## mkr

Pursejoy9 said:


> I can not believe the posters on here saying that getting hit once isn't enough to qualify for a divorce settlement. You know who you are. This thread really is disgusting and it is no wonder attitudes toward women are set in the middle ages and dv continues. Btw, divorce is a legal arrangement so she gets what she gets whether or not you think she has been abused enough or not enough. And enough ending serious sentences with Lol. Grow up.


This is a gossip column where anyone can voice their opinion, like it or not.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> i still haven't seen the post where folks say that getting hit once isn't enough, perhaps i missed it....i quickly scrolled the last few pages. What's the post number(s)?





this!!!!


----------



## BPC

tweegy said:


> Who's the victim? Kylie??
> 
> She was unaware the dude was in a relationship with a kid? - Still I dont understand the relation... Kylie did what she did of her own will, as did Tyga.
> 
> Amber is a different story.



She couldn't give consent, she was a minor. The fact that he had a girlfriend and a child shouldn't be relevant - he's still a pedophile, and she's still a kid. 

http://www.ageofconsent.com/california.htm

PENAL CODE 
SECTION 261-269 
261.5.  (a) Unlawful sexual intercourse is an act of sexual
intercourse accomplished with a person who is not the spouse of the
perpetrator, if the person is a minor. 
For the purposes of this section, a "minor" is a person
under the age of 18 years and an "adult" is a person 
who is at least 18 years of age.

(b) Any person who engages in an act of unlawful sexual
intercourse with a minor who is not more than three years 
older or three years younger than the perpetrator, is 
guilty of a misdemeanor.

   (c) Any person who engages in an act of unlawful sexual
intercourse with a minor who is more than three years younger than
the perpetrator is guilty of either a misdemeanor or a felony, and
shall be punished by imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one
year, or by imprisonment in the state prison.

But you know what, we're never gonna see it the same and this is going off topic. Let's agree to disagree


----------



## tweegy

BPC said:


> But you know what, we're never gonna see it the same and this is going off topic. Let's agree to disagree



I agree


----------



## Brittney6

berrydiva said:


> I still haven't seen the post where folks say  that getting hit once isn't enough, perhaps I missed it....I quickly  scrolled the last few pages. What's the post number(s)?






bag-princess said:


> this!!!!




I think people are referring to post #1816.


----------



## Charles

Livia1 said:


> Are you freaking kidding me?



No, I'm freaking not kidding you.


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> I obviously don't know for certain she was gold digging. I was only responding to your comment. "If it's a random woman who married a dude with a much higher earning potential than she, and domestic abuse was mentioned" I would not be here saying "Girl, get all the money you can get from the POS!!".



Well sh1t, if that's the case, the majority of women in this country are gold diggers!  Given the gender gap in the US, pretty much every woman marries a man with higher earning potential.


----------



## berrydiva

Charles said:


> Well sh1t, if that's the case, the majority of women in this country are gold diggers!  Given the gender gap in the US, pretty much every woman marries a man with higher earning potential.



No. The disparity in pay between men and women doesn't mean that the majority of women are gold diggers. A gold digger has a very specific agenda than the woman who meets a man and marries him for love not money.


----------



## berrydiva

Brittney6 said:


> I think people are referring to post #1816.



Thanks. But post #1816 is not saying what post #1981 claims if you read in context of the comments quoted prior.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagBerry13 said:


> Girl has no idea how to save money. No wonder she's so desperate for his money. She wouldn't need half these expenses and maybe should rather think about getting a life insurance or something similar. And I don't understand why she has to pay her agent monthly. They usually only get money when she gets a role. I understand the money for her publicist. He/she's working her arse off right now. It's funny she's getting the least revenues from her film with Johnny.
> 
> View attachment 3370640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370641


No education for her! LOL


----------



## Brittney6

berrydiva said:


> Thanks. But post #1816 is not saying what post #1981 claims if you read in context of the comments quoted prior.



You're welcome and just to be clear, I'm not saying that's what the #1816 poster meant, I'm just saying that's where others may have gotten the idea from. It's easy for things to be misinterpreted on the internet, especially in an emotional case.


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> No. The disparity in pay between men and women doesn't mean that the majority of women are gold diggers. A gold digger has a very specific agenda than the woman who meets a man and marries him for love not money.



I agree.  But you said you assumed she was gold digging based on what I said.  I said (paraphrasing) "if some random woman married a dude with a much higher earning potential than her".  Hence my joke.
I don't think that she's a gold digger just cause she married a man with a much higher earning potential.


----------



## berrydiva

Brittney6 said:


> You're welcome and just to be clear, I'm not saying that's what the #1816 poster meant, I'm just saying that's where others may have gotten the idea from. It's easy for things to be misinterpreted on the internet, especially in an emotional case.


I totally agree.


----------



## berrydiva

Charles said:


> I agree.  But you said you assumed she was gold digging based on what I said.  I said (paraphrasing) "if some random woman married a dude with a much higher earning potential than her".  Hence my joke.
> I don't think that she's a gold digger just cause she married a man with a much higher earning potential.


I referred to her as one as she was classified as one since they got married and he ended his long term relationship abruptly, she has no career to speak of and is now asking for $10k/month for her dogs.


----------



## purly

Chagall said:


> I think she did love him! He was/is very charismatic and frankly 50 something is not that old! There were a lot of other men she could have gone after if it was money alone that prompted her to marry him.




Right? If you look back at photos of them as a couple, it's clear they love each other. "Gold diggers" (I hate that term) are just in it for money, not love.

Also, women do a lot to support their partners' careers behind the scenes and no one ever talks about that in these cases. Yes, she deserves at least half of what they earned together.


----------



## bag-mania

Even TMZ isn't as supportive of Depp as they were before now that those damning text messages have surfaced. What a difference a few days and more information makes.




> * Johnny Depp                                        Report: Attacked Amber in 2014                                        ... His Assistant Apologized                        *
> 
> *Johnny Depp* kicked *Amber Heard*   and repeatedly attacked her as far back as 2014, and his assistant   begged Amber to forgive him ... according to text messages sent between   them and posted by ET.
> 
> Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, purportedly texted Amber in 2014  to  say, "He was appalled. When I told him he kicked you, he cried. It  was  disgusting. And he knows it."
> *ET's report* says Amber responded, "He's done this many times before ... And I always stay."
> 
> Depp and Heard started dating in 2012, and the exchange makes it seem   like Johnny was seriously out of it at the time of the alleged attacks.   Both Amber and Deuters refer to Johnny as not knowing "the severity of   his actions."
> 
> Depp's reps have not responded to the report.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/02/johnny-depp-amber-heard-attack-text-messages/


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> It's the same with professional athletes. Our culture values entertainment over everything else.




So true.


----------



## Chagall

purly said:


> Right? If you look back at photos of them as a couple, it's clear they love each other. "Gold diggers" (I hate that term) are just in it for money, not love.
> 
> Also, women do a lot to support their partners' careers behind the scenes and no one ever talks about that in these cases. Yes, she deserves at least half of what they earned together.




Good post, absolutely agree.


----------



## scarlet555

mrsinsyder said:


> As I said, "I support..."
> 
> Who you support is your choice.



Yeah, who you support is your choice, Bagberry is talking about this *blanket statement*: 

_And it's helpful to remember that feminism is about supporting women_

It's like you're quoting a fact, when feminism is about women, not necessarily supporting all of them.


----------



## scarlet555

bagberry13 said:


> that's kind of a blanket statement. Just because they're women i have to support them? I don't support gold diggers no matter the gender. I just think that's a low thing to do. I don't support someone based on their gender but how they conduct themselves and their personality.
> And again, some of us are still not convinced that she's a victim of violence so no default support.



ita!


----------



## lovemysavior

Charles said:


> Right?  If this was some random woman who married a dude with a much higher earning potential than she, and domestic abuse was mentioned, I'd imagine almost everyone in here would be saying "Girl, get all the money you can get from that POS!!", but since it's Johnny Depp, all of a sudden she's spoiled and needs to go back from where she came from.


I haven't been following up on this story too much, but reading through the past pages I did see a lot of shaming on Amber. I have to agree with this quote 100%. Heck I don't care if the abuser was someone as cared for as the Pope who did something like this, abuse is abuse is abuse. I tell my husband all the time that if he would to do anything to jeopardize our marriage, I would drain his pockets even if he's not a rich man. It has nothing to do with me wanting all his money, it's accountability for destroying something that I am in for the long haul and now because of stupidity, I have to live with this memory and pain that will haunt me for the rest of my life and that my friends is priceless. So this is what I feel about the situation with these two individuals.  I don't know too much about AH, but if he did do all of these physical things to her, then good for her for talking about it. Too many people get away with so much crap just because they carry a title. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovemysavior

bag-mania said:


> There are some women who might feel they deserve the money because of what they went through during the marriage. I'm not necessarily saying that's the case here because we don't know everything that went on between them.
> 
> It's not like feelings of spite and revenge don't surface during divorces. It's fairly common.


I agree with the first sentence of this. I know I can't compare our marriage to this "Hollywood " marriage, but my husband has agreed to support me as a SAHM to take care of our children and our home, so therefore, I don't make my own money. Therefore, if he did something like this or even think about cheating, you bet your bottom that I would take him to court and fight for half of his money. I had to put my potential earnings on hold to raise a family because he vowed to take care of us all finacially. Now in AH case, JD knew she wasn't the wealthiest actress either and he married her anyway. He probably told her all those mushy things too about taking care of her forever and that she may never have to work because of his wealth. I mean we don't know all the details and probably never will, but I do believe that she is entitled to get what he legally signed up for when he lawfully said I do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

lovemysavior said:


> I haven't been following up on this story too much, but reading through the past pages I did see a lot of shaming on Amber. I have to agree with this quote 100%. Heck I don't care if the abuser was someone as cared for as the Pope who did something like this, abuse is abuse is abuse. I tell my husband all the time that if he would to do anything to jeopardize our marriage, I would drain his pockets even if he's not a rich man. It has nothing to do with me wanting all his money, it's accountability for destroying something that I am in for the long haul and now because of stupidity, I have to live with this memory and pain that will haunt me for the rest of my life and that my friends is priceless. So this is what I feel about the situation with these two individuals.  I don't know too much about AH, but if he did do all of these physical things to her, then good for her for talking about it. Too many people get away with so much crap just because they carry a title.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app





lovemysavior said:


> I agree with the first sentence of this. I know I can't compare our marriage to this "Hollywood " marriage, but my husband has agreed to support me as a SAHM to take care of our children and our home, so therefore, I don't make my own money. Therefore, if he did something like this or even think about cheating, you bet your bottom that I would take him to court and fight for half of his money. I had to put my potential earnings on hold to raise a family because he vowed to take care of us all finacially. Now in AH case, JD knew she wasn't the wealthiest actress either and he married her anyway. He probably told her all those mushy things too about taking care of her forever and that she may never have to work because of his wealth. I mean we don't know all the details and probably never will, but I do believe that she is entitled to get what he legally signed up for when he lawfully said I do.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app



well put!


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> I referred to her as one as she was classified as one since they got married and he ended his long term relationship abruptly, she has no career to speak of and is now asking for $10k/month for her dogs.



I'm curious about that too. Wonder how her attorney will back up the $10k for the dogs. I bet the argument will be that the dogs flew first class or private, like the time when they got into that Australian customs fiasco. 

She doesn't need the abuse allegations to secure her financials. Amber has a good chance of getting spousal support, because she didn't earn much in comparison and she will only receive it for a short period of time. Another reason why I'm surprised at the backlash, it's not like she is asking for or will ever get a lifetime of alimony.


----------



## Neospecies

lovemysavior said:


> I haven't been following up on this story too much, but reading through the past pages I did see a lot of shaming on Amber. I have to agree with this quote 100%. *Heck I don't care if the abuser was someone as cared for as the Pope who did something like this, abuse is abuse is abuse. I tell my husband all the time that if he would to do anything to jeopardize our marriage, I would drain his pockets even if he's not a rich man. It has nothing to do with me wanting all his money, it's accountability for destroying something that I am in for the long haul and now because of stupidity, I have to live with this memory and pain that will haunt me for the rest of my life and that my friends is priceless. So this is what I feel about the situation with these two individuals.  I don't know too much about AH, but if he did do all of these physical things to her, then good for her for talking about it. Too many people get away with so much crap just because they carry a title.*
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app



I totally agree with the bold part.  I still have yet to see confirmation whether the texts were actually from the same Stephen to Amber and about JD.  If it does, kuddo to her for waking up and speaking out.  It also solidify my feelings about her that she came into the 'married' relationship knowing he's like this and decided to take the risk (for whatever reason) and now realize she couldn't change him and wanted out.  Despites all that, it still doesn't look good on her to file merely 3 days after the guy's mom passed away.  You tell me you have been in it from the beginning and have to file 3 days after his mom died?  And you tell me you LOVED him?  Um...OK.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Chagall said:


> It's funny because it seems the more that abuse is brought out in the open, talked about, and generally understood, the more the victims are ridiculed and disbelieved. And it also seems to be mostly other women who don't believe them. Very odd.


Yes to both of your posts. Very true. People here keep claiming there is no way to believe either of them, but they have no problem spouting horrific and vile words and comments about Heard (eventhough they supposedly can't know the truth).


----------



## Pursejoy9

And it is also amazing how many people are so sure of what they would do in any given situation, and have no problem telling everyone else they are wrong for doing what they do in a particular situation. So many strong women here who would never lower themselves like other women who aren't doing what they think they should do. Women are entitled to stay, to leave, to not put it out there, to ask for money, or not, to have a hard time, an easy time, all reactions are normal and stop judging.


----------



## berrydiva

All I have to say is thank the gawds I have no belief in the institution of marriage....too many unnecessary headaches, for me.


----------



## Neospecies

Pursejoy9 said:


> And it is also amazing how many people are so sure of what they would do in any given situation, and have no problem telling everyone else they are wrong for doing what they do in a particular situation. So many strong women here who would never lower themselves like other women who aren't doing what they think they should do. Women are entitled to stay, to leave, to not put it out there, to ask for money, or not, to have a hard time, an easy time, all reactions are normal and stop judging.



Speaking our mind is not judging.  

FWIW, I rather that these ladies or gents who are in an abusing relationship realize and know that they can and should walk away.  Perhaps more people telling them they shouldn't put up with that would wake them up???


----------



## Pursejoy9

They are not sleeping and you are really condescending. But you are proving my point.


----------



## mkr

Someone needs a Snickers


----------



## Neospecies

I failed to see how is that I'm judging by empowering people to walk away from abusive relationship?

I benefited from it hearing from friends and family telling me to walk away.  I since have done the same for friends who I know were in abusive relationships.  Sometimes when people are in it, they don't see clearly and it helps having another perspective pointed out [or reassurance that they shouldn't have to put up with it.]


----------



## Chagall

Pursejoy9 said:


> They are not sleeping and you are really condescending. But you are proving my point.




+1 and thank you for posting that.


----------



## so confusing

Neospecies said:


> I totally agree with the bold part.  I still have yet to see confirmation whether the texts were actually from the same Stephen to Amber and about JD.  If it does, kuddo to her for waking up and speaking out.  It also solidify my feelings about her that she came into the 'married' relationship knowing he's like this and decided to take the risk (for whatever reason) and now realize she couldn't change him and wanted out.  Despites all that, it still doesn't look good on her to file merely 3 days after the guy's mom passed away.  You tell me you have been in it from the beginning and have to file 3 days after his mom died?  And you tell me you LOVED him?  Um...OK.




Re: the timing of her filing - I sort of wondered if it was because her friends were close by and heard part of it/ were directly involved in part of it and kind of stepped in a bit and told her that whatever she'd acclimated to over time, it wasn't alright and she wasn't safe. Maybe?


----------



## Chagall

Pursejoy9 said:


> Yes to both of your posts. Very true. People here keep claiming there is no way to believe either of them, but they have no problem spouting horrific and vile words and comments about Heard (eventhough they supposedly can't know the truth).




So true. No one can know for sure how she felt when she married him. I think she probably did love him at the time. I can't figure out what she did to deserve all the negative comments! I suppose the 'bad boy' image can be very alluring in the beginning for some people but less so when you are on the receiving end of it.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> So true. No one can know for sure how she felt when she married him. I think she probably did love him at the time. I can't figure out what she did to deserve all the negative comments! I suppose the 'bad boy' image can be very alluring in the beginning for some people but less so when you are on the receiving end of it.


She was receiving negative comments long before all this happened.  And Johnny isn't exactly receiving positive comments anymore.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> She was receiving negative comments long before all this happened.  And Johnny isn't exactly receiving positive comments anymore.




Wonder why that is.


----------



## bag-mania

Neospecies said:


> I totally agree with the bold part.  I still have yet to see confirmation whether the texts were actually from the same Stephen to Amber and about JD.  If it does, kuddo to her for waking up and speaking out.  It also solidify my feelings about her that she came into the 'married' relationship knowing he's like this and decided to take the risk (for whatever reason) and now realize she couldn't change him and wanted out.  Despites all that, it still doesn't look good on her to file merely 3 days after the guy's mom passed away.  You tell me you have been in it from the beginning and have to file 3 days after his mom died?  And you tell me you LOVED him?  Um...OK.



His mother had been ill for a long time, perhaps as long as Amber has been around. Everyone knows the impending death of a family member can cause a lot of stress. Maybe as her death drew near the situation (violence) escalated between Johnny and Amber. 

Also consider how Amber would have been criticized if she had filed before his mother died. She would still be accused of abandoning poor Johnny in his time of need. There's no way to win in that case.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> His mother had been ill for a long time, perhaps as long as Amber has been around. Everyone knows the impending death of a family member can cause a lot of stress. Maybe as her death drew near the situation (violence) escalated between Johnny and Amber.
> 
> Also consider how Amber would have been criticized if she had filed before his mother died. She would still be accused of abandoning poor Johnny in his time of need. There's no way to win in that case.




Well if it was me I would probably have waited until after his mothers passing to file to save her the stress!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Someone needs a Snickers


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Well if it was me I would probably have waited until after his mothers passing to file to save her the stress!



So you can know what you'd do in that situation but others not know what they'd do in a different situation?


----------



## Neospecies

bag-mania said:


> His mother had been ill for a long time, perhaps as long as Amber has been around. Everyone knows the impending death of a family member can cause a lot of stress. Maybe as her death drew near the situation (violence) escalated between Johnny and Amber.
> 
> Also consider how Amber would have been criticized if she had filed before his mother died. She would still be accused of abandoning poor Johnny in his time of need. There's no way to win in that case.




I see, I didn't know she had been ill prior.  People do response diff to grief, perhaps it was the last straw on the camel's back for her.


----------



## glistenpearls

Chagall said:


> So true. No one can know for sure how she felt when she married him. I think she probably did love him at the time. I can't figure out what she did to deserve all the negative comments! I suppose the 'bad boy' image can be very alluring in the beginning for some people but less so when you are on the receiving end of it.



And I don't blame her if she did love him at one time, they met on the set (The rum diary) and judging from the picture, they had plenty of chemistry and he looked like his old self.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BPC said:


> That's right, I hope she "milks" him for every.last.penny.
> 
> If he hit, he deserves it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that so many don't believe her though. I bet even if she released a tape of him kicking and punching her, many would probably shrug it off and find another reason to bash her -  like the gold digger comment.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean look at Kylie Jenner. She got involved with a twenty something year old man when she was what? Sixteen, Seventeen years old? This guy's a predator, a pedophile, and yet, she's called a homewrecker, a thot, a slew of other things because he left his girlfriend and kid for her.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is, her crush got taken advantage of by this POS, And no one, not her family, friends, or authorities stepped in to stop it. Society pretty much failed her, and yet, she's the whore..
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, the Amber hate, nothing new..




What?!?! Kylie is a THOT and Tyga is a pedophile. No one's praising Tyga for dating an anderage girl. Please.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> My mother was not weak or meek and she was abused by my father for 20 years.  She stood up for herself when they fought - until he hit her hard enough to make her stop. There isn't really a "type" who stays.


 very powerful post.


----------



## Hobbsy

Pursejoy9 said:


> They are not sleeping and you are really condescending. But you are proving my point.


Look in the mirror!


----------



## mkr

hobbsy said:


> look in the mirror!


word


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> Well if it was me I would probably have waited until after his mothers passing to file to save her the stress!


But it wasn't you.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't get people being upset at women saying they are here to support and empower other women to leave. Some women reach a limit and decide it's enough on their own while other women need encouragement in other forms. How is this an actual problem?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> word


+1!


----------



## sabrunka

Apparently now Johnny Depp's assistant is saying that all those texts are fake and he never sent them lmao this is such a pile of BS, I can't trust anything I read about this **** so I'll avoid this thread until they either quiet down or find truth to anything.


----------



## BPC

dangerouscurves said:


> What?!?! Kylie is a THOT and Tyga is a pedophile. No one's praising Tyga for dating an anderage girl. Please.



No one praised him, but no one did anything either. 
On the other hand, she got most of the crap for it, and still gets called a homewrecker. So "please", right back at ya.


----------



## BPC

sabrunka said:


> Apparently now Johnny Depp's assistant is saying that all those texts are fake and he never sent them lmao this is such a pile of BS, I can't trust anything I read about this **** so I'll avoid this thread until they either quiet down or find truth to anything.



I don't believe him. I think it's too easy to disprove fake texts. All she needs to do is get a copy of her cell phone records. Easy enough.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BPC said:


> No one praised him, but no one did anything either.
> 
> On the other hand, she got most of the crap for it, and still gets called a homewrecker. So "please", right back at ya.




Are you talking about the people in this forum? Because everyone here is disgusted by him as well.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> But it wasn't you.




That's a rather inane comment.


----------



## BPC

I was talking about the people in her life. That's why I said her family, friends, etc. 

The homewrecker comment was in response to things I've read here, and also also things I hear from my little cousins and their friends.  It's just sad how hard women can be on other women.


----------



## BagBerry13

Why is she only naming witnesses from his team? Of course they will say it's all fake. Doesn't she get it? He's their employer, they still want to be employed after the divorce. Girl get someone that isn't paid by Johnny Depp! Dammit! How stupid can one be?


----------



## bag-mania

BagBerry13 said:


> Why is she only naming witnesses from his team? Of course they will say it's all fake. Doesn't she get it? He's their employer, they still want to be employed after the divorce. Girl get someone that isn't paid by Johnny Depp! Dammit! How stupid can one be?



It's probably all she has. She lived in his house and all of the people in it were on his payroll. It's not like she came into the marriage with her own entourage of paid flunkies just in case she needed witnesses later.


----------



## mundodabolsa

BPC said:


> Situations are different, but blaming the victim is the same.



Calling Kylie a victim is insulting to actual victims. 



berrydiva said:


> I referred to her as one as she was classified as one since they got married and he ended his long term relationship abruptly, she has no career to speak of and is now asking for $10k/month for her dogs.





bisousx said:


> I'm curious about that too. Wonder how her attorney will back up the $10k for the dogs. I bet the argument will be that the dogs flew first class or private, like the time when they got into that Australian customs fiasco.
> .



For the sake of actual facts, she didn't ask for 10k for her dogs. Someone here said that and everyone ran with it.  The paperwork asks for 10k for her dogs AND agent and attorney.  Considering her legal fees that is actually pretty low.  



bag-mania said:


> Even TMZ isn't as supportive of Depp as they  were before now that those damning text messages have surfaced. *What a  difference a few days and more information makes*.



Isn't this a good thing?? I thought we lived in an innocent-until-proven-guilty society.  The fact that people didn't automatically believe in Amber without proof but now are erring toward her side is not victim blaming or misogyny or whatever people want to call it, it's called forming rational thoughts based on facts and not emotions.


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> For the sake of actual facts, she didn't ask for 10k for her dogs. Someone here said that and everyone ran with it.  The paperwork asks for 10k for her dogs AND agent and attorney.  Considering her legal fees that is actually pretty low.


You're correct....it was under miscellaneous. I would hope her legal fees for the divorce are separate and JD has to pay those fees in addition to the agreement, which is typical.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> It's probably all she has. She lived in his house and all of the people in it were on his payroll. It's not like she came into the marriage with her own entourage of paid flunkies just in case she needed witnesses later.


Doesn't she have family, friends, people she worked with, hairdresser, makeup person.....no one????? What about her ex lesbian lover? ?? I mean come on!


----------



## bag-mania

Hobbsy said:


> Doesn't she have family, friends, people she worked with, hairdresser, makeup person.....no one????? What about her ex lesbian lover? ?? I mean come on!



Hey, she could have all those people in her life. Only they weren't in the house with her to witness her interactions with Johnny. That house was Depp territory.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> As was yours.




If I ever that you are taking it out of context like everything else&#128522;


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> If I ever that you are taking it out of context like everything else&#128522;


?


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> Hey, she could have all those people in her life. Only they weren't in the house with her to witness her interactions with Johnny. That house was Depp territory.


She never spoke to anyone?!


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> You're correct....it was under miscellaneous. I would hope her legal fees for the divorce are separate and JD has to pay those fees in addition to the agreement, which is typical.



Her lawyers are $500 an hour. And clearly not worth it if they give her this kind of advice.



Hobbsy said:


> Doesn't she have family, friends, people she worked with, hairdresser, makeup person.....no one????? What about her ex lesbian lover? ?? I mean come on!





bag-mania said:


> Hey, she could have all those people in her life. Only they weren't in the house with her to witness her interactions with Johnny. That house was Depp territory.



That's the one thing I don't get. Where were her parents the whole time? Didn't she tell them at least once what's going on? Didn't they maybe visit her at some point? Or her almost wife? I'm sure she confided in her.

I know I will be stoned again for saying this but it's telling that none of her people like employees (hairdresser, make-up, etc.) or friends are standing up for her or even just once walked into a situation that allegedly happened so often during this relationship. Well, except for those neighbours conveniently living next door.

I mean I really wanna root for her but she's making it so damn hard by making it so easy poking holes into her strategy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, tells TMZ, the texts that were posted in which he allegedly apologized to Amber Heard for Johnny's violent behavior are heavily doctored ... and he never said Johnny attacked her.
Deuters says he knows of no acts of abuse toward Amber at the hands of Johnny and has never made such a claim to anyone. He adds, Johnny has never been violent toward anyone he knows.
Deuters says the texts themselves are suspicious because they don't even show a date.
Bottom line ... he says he will testify under oath he never had a conversation about alleged violence with Amber. 

http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## bag-mania

Hobbsy said:


> She never spoke to anyone?!



Who knows? Maybe she was hoping she could make it work somehow. If you were the wife of a famous and respected actor, I imagine your friends and family think you have a glamorous, wonderful life. It might be embarrassing to admit to them it was all a facade.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, tells TMZ, the texts that were posted in which he allegedly apologized to Amber Heard for Johnny's violent behavior are heavily doctored ... and he never said Johnny attacked her.
> 
> Deuters says he knows of no acts of abuse toward Amber at the hands of Johnny and has never made such a claim to anyone. He adds, Johnny has never been violent toward anyone he knows.
> 
> Deuters says the texts themselves are suspicious because they don't even show a date.
> 
> Bottom line ... he says he will testify under oath he never had a conversation about alleged violence with Amber.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/




This is what I noticed. No date and no hours that usually accompany the messages.


----------



## bag-mania

I will say if the texts were doctored that changes things. Fraudulent evidence muddy the waters. Who provided the texts to ET?


----------



## Charles

Neospecies said:


> Speaking our mind is not judging.
> 
> FWIW, I rather that these ladies or gents who are in an abusing relationship realize and know that they can and should walk away.  Perhaps more people telling them they shouldn't put up with that would wake them up???



Actually, speaking your mind can't exist without judging.  In order to form opinions, you have to judge whatever you're giving your opinions on.

Also, that's not how abuse works.  You think you're the first person who's ever thought "If only this person knew they didn't have to put up with it, they would leave".  They're aware they can leave.  In fact, that kind of attitude usually backfires and cause the abused to withdraw from you.  Typically it's usually better to refrain from telling them what to do and simply support them as a friend.  Sympathy and empathy, not advice and tough love are what works.


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> This is what I noticed. No date and no hours that usually accompany the messages.



One of them says "Today" which means she's taken those screen shots the day they were sent. So what was she planning to do with them back in 2014? Looks like someone had a plan.



bag-mania said:


> I will say if the texts were doctored that changes things. Fraudulent evidence muddy the waters. Who provided the texts to ET?



Well, I assume her team.


----------



## littlerock

dangerouscurves said:


> This is what I noticed. No date and no hours that usually accompany the messages.



Mine doesn't always have date and hours. It depends on where in the conversation you take a picture. It will date/ time stamp after a while. But you can have a pretty long conversation without any time stamp updates. Not that I am saying I believe these texts one way or another, just saying that doesn't prove much (IMO). 

I have been first hand witness to a woman who lied about abuse to get full custody of a child. Luckily that case was dismissed, but I feel like it's a dangerous world when any Woman can say she was abused and everyone believes her. Having said that, I do believe most of the time abuse is actually happening and I sympathize with anyone going through such an awful situation. These types of situations are so sad, when no one knows for sure who is telling the truth. I hope that the undeniable truth comes out and there is justice for whoever was wronged.


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> I will say if the texts were doctored that changes things. Fraudulent evidence muddy the waters. *Who provided the texts to ET?*



That's what I want to know. 

Since the story broke I didn't think you could trust anything from either PR team but this is unreal. 







BagBerry13 said:


> One of them says "Today" which means she's taken those screen shots the day they were sent. So what was she planning to do with them back in 2014? Looks like someone had a plan.



The phone has the name Stephen on them.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> That's what I want to know.
> 
> Since the story broke I didn't think you could trust anything from either PR team but this is unreal.
> 
> 
> The phone has the name Stephen on them.



I can doctor my contacts right now to make it look like I've got Johnny Depp's number. That doesn't mean she actually send them there.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> Who knows? Maybe she was hoping she could make it work somehow. If you were the wife of a famous and respected actor, I imagine your friends and family think you have a glamorous, wonderful life. It might be embarrassing to admit to them it was all a facade.


OR, don't hate, but maybe there wasn't anything to tell.  If she's making this up.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> I can doctor my contacts right now to make it look like I've got Johnny Depp's number. That doesn't mean she actually send them there.



No I know it's the easiest thing... actually it is literally the easiest thing in the world to recreate a sms convo in Photoshop and there is no way you'd know the difference. 

But since the name Stephen is on it I can see why his assistant came out strongly against it. If true it would mean he or someone close to him took screenshots of his phone on the day the conversation transpired. 


This is such a PR cluster**k, I want to know so badly which side is lying... or at least lying more. 




littlerock said:


> Mine doesn't always have date and hours. It depends on where in the conversation you take a picture. It will date/ time stamp after a while. But you can have a pretty long conversation without any time stamp updates. Not that I am saying I believe these texts one way or another, just saying that doesn't prove much (IMO).
> 
> I have been first hand witness to a woman who lied about abuse to get full custody of a child. Luckily that case was dismissed, but I feel like it's a dangerous world when any Woman can say she was abused and everyone believes her. Having said that, I do believe most of the time abuse is actually happening and I sympathize with anyone going through such an awful situation. These types of situations are so sad, when no one knows for sure who is telling the truth. I hope that the undeniable truth comes out and there is justice for whoever was wronged.



Good Post! 

Yeah it's not easy going through it especially on such a public stage. I don't begrudge someone acting in certain ways to defend their self interest.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> OR, don't hate, but maybe there wasn't anything to tell.  If she's making this up.



Fair enough. But then why would she lie to discredit and disparage Johnny? If she just wanted out of the marriage with a big financial settlement she would still get that even with a no fault divorce. To falsely accuse him means she is really angry at him and wants to hurt him. For what reason? 

However, if he hurt her I could understand her wanting to get back at him in this way.


----------



## Wildflower22

I think it's pretty ballsy to fake texts and leak them if that's what happened. That would mean she has faked injuries twice and now texts. I find that hard to believe, but the truth will eventually come out. I would think it shouldn't be too hard to determine if those texts are real.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she felt she needed a really good reason to end the marriage.  She had to know people disliked her as the "homewrecker", how would they feel that she used him for a payday?  Maybe she wanted out and Johnny said no.  Maybe she was in love with a woman.  All these things would ruin her. She is an actress, she knows how to play a role.

I'm not saying she's lying, I'm not on either side.  Johnny could be a horrible abuser and no one told.They are both actors.  They pretend for a living.


----------



## Neospecies

Charles said:


> Actually, speaking your mind can't exist without judging.  In order to form opinions, you have to judge whatever you're giving your opinions on.
> 
> Also, that's not how abuse works.  You think you're the first person who's ever thought "If only this person knew they didn't have to put up with it, they would leave".  They're aware they can leave.  In fact, that kind of attitude usually backfires and cause the abused to withdraw from you.  Typically it's usually better to refrain from telling them what to do and simply support them as a friend.  Sympathy and empathy, not advice and tough love are what works.



So according to your philosophy, you're judging me??!!

No need to answer that.  I'm perfectly capable of deciding whether the person I'm talking to is judging me or not.  And I will hold that most ladies/gents on here are merely stating their opinions.  Feel free to think everyone is judging you, there's no need for me to try to change or debate over it.

In regard to how abuse works, it's not true that everyone in that situation know and believe they can leave.  Some do think they can't make it on their own or the abuser has brainwashed them to believe that they can't be on their own.  Whatever the case, not every case will be the same.  I was speaking from my own experiences.  Never said I was the first to think that the abuser could leave, etc..  There are multiple ways to give support and sympathy to one's friend.  Your way might work for your friends but I know my way works for us.


----------



## Neospecies

bag-mania said:


> Fair enough. But then why would she lie to discredit and disparage Johnny? If she just wanted out of the marriage with a big financial settlement she would still get that even with a no fault divorce. To falsely accuse him means she is really angry at him and wants to hurt him. For what reason?
> 
> However, if he hurt her I could understand her wanting to get back at him in this way.




I also read that he didn't want to pay her.


Not sure if that's even possible, not a lawyer here.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Who knows? Maybe she was hoping she could make it work somehow. If you were the wife of a famous and respected actor, I imagine your friends and family think you have a glamorous, wonderful life. It might be embarrassing to admit to them it was all a facade.




It would be very embarrassing and maybe like a lot of abused women she simply hoped he would change. Maybe he was very nice to her sometimes, turned on the old charm, and she saw hope. Also keeping up appearances is humane nature.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know I see a lot of posts really, really searching for ways to tear anything she says or does down - I don't see the same harsh light used on him.

I also see people asking why she didn't go to friends, why didn't she run, why this, why that? I've been refraining from writing this because I'm sure the more critical will simply jump on me for trying to elicit a response.  _Anyhow here goes......_

Just over 10 years ago my husband and I lived across the road from a big old house that we would soon discover was an unmarked domestic women's shelter. We used to wonder what was going on as taxi's, vans and cars would sometimes arrive in the dead of night, dropping off women and children with what looked like very few belongings, if any. Mostly they arrived with only the clothes on their backs. Mostly what they had in common was they were all running for the lives.

As the days went past I used to chat to one of the staff members who would check her mail the same time as I did. We eventually struck up a friendship.

My husband and I would donate nappies for the babies, and sometimes clothes, sometimes food. I had a young baby at the time, so in the safety of our street we would often have playdates with the babies who were otherwise confined to the shelter.

And it was really there that the stories were told to me; successful businesswomen, SAHM's, all types of woman from a rainbow of backgrounds - just ordinary women, like you and I who had somehow found themselves in a terrible, horrible situation with those who supposedly loved them yet abused them, verbally, emotionally and physically - and sometimes their babies too.

There is no formulaic way to diagnose who or who will not find themselves a victim of domestic violence or how that person will react, who they will tell, who will believe them, how much anger they will feel.

It's very hard for most of these women to tell ANYONE at all. Most of us have seen stories in the news where a woman has put up with domestic violence for so long, under such pressure that she eventually killed her abuser. And afterwards is the inevitable "nobody knew", "but he was such a nice guy".  

The truth is no-one knows what goes on behind closed doors, and where the pressure points are for each person.

I'm not jumping to pile on sympathy for Amber. I'm saying abuse comes in many forms and MANY MANY women are not believed. It's almost a knee-jerk reaction in our society to find justification - _"well she must have provoked him"_, _"she's such a b*tch, is it any wonder?"_, _"the marks on her face aren't that bad"._

It was the second set of photo's that swayed me, and looking again at some photo's of them in these final months. They don't look happy but Amber in particular looks haunted to me when she's standing next to him.

This is my perception. I'm trying very hard to concentrate only on what can be proved, what is legal.

Anyhow, that was a long post.

Back to it....


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hobbsy said:


> Doesn't she have family, friends, people she worked with, hairdresser, makeup person.....no one????? What about her ex lesbian lover? ?? I mean come on!



Her neighbor/friend made a statement and iO is expected to as well. People just aren't reading comments plus the links provided


----------



## mkr

Is Johnny just going to stay out of the country and pretend this isn't happening?  I would think that he would have made a statement by now.  Or is he drunk and/or high most of the time?  No shade, I don't know what he's been up to the last few years.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Is Johnny just going to stay out of the country and pretend this isn't happening?  I would think that he would have made a statement by now.  Or is he drunk and/or high most of the time?  No shade, I don't know what he's been up to the last few years.



He's got a month long tour with his band in Europe I believe. And his legal team stated in the beginning they won't address any gossip or false accusations.


----------



## lovemysavior

When my husband and I first got married he started to become physically, emotionally and mentally abusive. I didn't tell anyone at all, especially my friends or family because I didn't want them to hate him. After he would hurt me he would be apologetic and tell me it would never happen again. I knew he came from a broken home and went through a lot of abuse himself so I would always put up excuses for his behavior in hopes that he would change. I can't get into too much detail, but eventually after 5 years of abuse, we gave our lives to God and things just changed for the best. I have been with him now for over 20 years and I can finally say that all of that abuse has stopped 100%. So I can see why Amber didn't run away from it sooner. There's just so much that goes on in our minds when you're in the situation that there is no room to react. Even when I would call the police for help, I would plead with them not to take him because I didn't want him to go to jail. It's complicated and sad, but I hope that this can be resolved in the best way possible. I can't wish Johnny bad either because I was able to forgive my husband and am glad that he has become the man that I prayed for. I wish them both the best. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## m_ichele

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know I see a lot of posts really, really searching for ways to tear anything she says or does down - I don't see the same harsh light used on him.
> 
> I also see people asking why she didn't go to friends, why didn't she run, why this, why that? I've been refraining from writing this because I'm sure the more critical will simply jump on me for trying to elicit a response.  _Anyhow here goes......_
> 
> Just over 10 years ago my husband and I lived across the road from a big old house that we would soon discover was an unmarked domestic women's shelter. We used to wonder what was going on as taxi's, vans and cars would sometimes arrive in the dead of night, dropping off women and children with what looked like very few belongings, if any. Mostly they arrived with only the clothes on their backs. Mostly what they had in common was they were all running for the lives.
> 
> As the days went past I used to chat to one of the staff members who would check her mail the same time as I did. We eventually struck up a friendship.
> 
> My husband and I would donate nappies for the babies, and sometimes clothes, sometimes food. I had a young baby at the time, so in the safety of our street we would often have playdates with the babies who were otherwise confined to the shelter.
> 
> And it was really there that the stories were told to me; successful businesswomen, SAHM's, all types of woman from a rainbow of backgrounds - just ordinary women, like you and I who had somehow found themselves in a terrible, horrible situation with those who supposedly loved them yet abused them, verbally, emotionally and physically - and sometimes their babies too.
> 
> There is no formulaic way to diagnose who or who will not find themselves a victim of domestic violence or how that person will react, who they will tell, who will believe them, how much anger they will feel.
> 
> It's very hard for most of these women to tell ANYONE at all. Most of us have seen stories in the news where a woman has put up with domestic violence for so long, under such pressure that she eventually killed her abuser. And afterwards is the inevitable "nobody knew", "but he was such a nice guy".
> 
> The truth is no-one knows what goes on behind closed doors, and where the pressure points are for each person.
> 
> I'm not jumping to pile on sympathy for Amber. I'm saying abuse comes in many forms and MANY MANY women are not believed. It's almost a knee-jerk reaction in our society to find justification - _"well she must have provoked him"_, _"she's such a b*tch, is it any wonder?"_, _"the marks on her face aren't that bad"._
> 
> It was the second set of photo's that swayed me, and looking again at some photo's of them in these final months. They don't look happy but Amber in particular looks haunted to me when she's standing next to him.
> 
> This is my perception. I'm trying very hard to concentrate only on what can be proved, what is legal.
> 
> Anyhow, that was a long post.
> 
> Back to it....




Thank you for this perspective.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/02/johnny-depp-assistant-denies-text-messages-amber-heard/

*Johnny Depp's Assistant Says Texts Were Doctored*

Johnny Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, tells TMZ, the texts that were posted in which he allegedly apologized to Amber Heard for Johnny's violent behavior are heavily doctored ... and he never said Johnny attacked her.

Deuters says he knows of no acts of abuse toward Amber at the hands of Johnny and has never made such a claim to anyone. He adds, Johnny has never been violent toward anyone he knows.

Deuters says the texts themselves are suspicious because they don't even show a date.
Bottom line ... he says he will testify under oath he never had a conversation about alleged violence with Amber.


----------



## Hobbsy

Amber,  you got some 'splaining to do!


----------



## Chagall

mrsinsyder said:


> Ugh, or having to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> She earned that money in my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371390




OMG that picture of him is horrible! Please someone take him by the ear and drag him to a dentist ASAP.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Chagall said:


> OMG that picture of him is horrible! Please someone take him by the ear and drag him to a dentist ASAP.


Maybe it's cause they don't have dental insurance


----------



## Chagall

mrsinsyder said:


> Maybe it's cause they don't have dental insurance




[emoji23]


----------



## mundodabolsa

berrydiva said:


> You're correct....it was under miscellaneous. I would hope her legal fees for the divorce are separate and JD has to pay those fees in addition to the agreement, which is typical.



Probably, I'd think what is included in that 10k is her regular attorney that she uses for work-related issues, like contract reviews and so forth.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> OMG that picture of him is horrible! Please someone take him by the ear and drag him to a dentist ASAP.




His past cocaine use may have caused those dental issues. Then again maybe it's just bad hygiene.


----------



## Pinkfoot

Goldigger or not, it's on him to protect what he has. And he didn't. So I don't care what her intentions were, she deserves what the law says she should get. That's part of the legalities of a marriage.


----------



## Sasha2012

Johnny Depp apparently had a confrontation with one of his own bodyguards last night as he stayed out swigging champagne with a mystery blonde until 4am.

The star, 52, allegedly had a tense moment with a bodyguard who was trying to persuade him to go back inside the hotel bar at around 2.30am at the concert after-party in Denmark.
But Depp seemed more interested in 'drinking and smoking a lot' with the blonde woman, according to observers. 

'Johnny was in a party mood that's for sure,' said one observer.

'His bodyguard had his hand on his shoulder and was trying to get him to go back inside, but Johnny refused to go.' 

It comes as his estranged wife Amber Heard, 30, released shocking pictures that 'prove' he assaulted her during their 15-month marriage.  Depp denies the claims.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...time-flirts-mystery-blonde.html#ixzz4AUCDHNph


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks like hell.


----------



## m_ichele

He looks awful.


----------



## morgan20

And once again I can smell him from here


----------



## Inuit

Amber is a credible actress in her own right, I was critical and uninformed but her imdb page cleared that up. She doesn't need the money. But I guess for some people's ego, there is never enough money.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Ugh, or having to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> She earned that money in my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371390




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This I agree. He looks gross in this picture.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/06/02/johnny-depp-drinking-denmark-bar-photos/

*JOHNNY DEPP BOOZING, NOT FIGHTING AT DANISH BAR*

Johnny Depp &#65279;is partying overseas like a guy with no concerns -- such as a divorce from Amber Heard or domestic violence allegations.

Johnny and his Hollywood Vampires roadies hit up the Under Masken in Denmark Wednesday night where we're told Johnny was drinking and chatting up bar staff until 4 AM.

Bartender Hartvig Hansen tells TMZ ... the reports Johnny got into a fight with a bodyguard are not true. He says the actor knocked back 3 vodka tonics, with limes -- and a bottle of champagne was passed around.

The Daily Mail got photos of Johnny outside the bar with his entourage. Some people thought it looked like he took a swing at one of his bodyguards, but Hartvig says the pic is deceiving -- Johnny really just has his arm around a chick while he's talking to the guys.

The photos could still be a bad look for Johnny, since Amber's claiming alcohol and drugs fueled the alleged assaults.


----------



## bag-mania

^So we're to take the word of a starstruck bartender who was thrilled to get to hang out with Johnny and who looks drunk himself. 

Come on TMZ, you're obviously just taking a swipe at the Daily Mail with that piece.


----------



## Singra

@FreeSpirit... really good post!




Wildflower22 said:


> *I think it's pretty ballsy to fake texts and leak them if that's what happened. That would mean she has faked injuries twice and now texts. *I find that hard to believe, but the truth will eventually come out. I would think it shouldn't be too hard to determine if those texts are real.



I know right, that's some pretty crazy stuff... it's so crazy I have a hard time believing it. It would make her a schemer of sociopathic proportions, you can't be that vindictive without leaving a trail of wreckage in your life (right?). I feel like there would be signs other than this current story. Also statistically only 3-5% of abuse accusations turn out to be wrong, her accusations should be weighted with that in mind. 

JD on the other hand... we have seen evidence of him going off the rails the last two years (and in years prior) so parts of what AH we know to be true and it's not outside the realm of possibility that his team are prepared to fight this dirty so that people go.. you know what I give up and tune out. 

We're dealing with People, ET and TMZ they don't need to be right they just need enough to plant enough doubt in people's minds and the way everyone in the media talks... it really doesn't matter because the public will forget when the next story comes along. 

Somehow I think it's going to be really hard to determine what's real and what isn't, no-one knows 100% what went down except for AH and JD.  This is Hollywood, we're not seeing Amber Heard and Johnny Depp we're seeing PR mediated versions of them calibrated to protect long term interests (as they should because I'm sure they both want careers after this fiasco). 

I wouldn't be surprised if suddenly this story disappears from the airwaves and they resolve things behind closed doors (however that plays out). 




Inuit said:


> Amber is a credible actress in her own right, I was critical and uninformed but her imdb page cleared that up. She doesn't need the money. But I guess for some people's ego, there is never enough money.



I think she does need the money. There was a breakdown on her total earnings for her last 4 films, fees for management, agents, lawyers etc took a sizeable bite out of those earnings. Yes high profile actor's fees are high but when they're only doing 2 or 3 projects a year it doesn't add up to as much as people assume. I think the total The upshot of it was that her current living expenses do exceed those earnings. 

If she's milking the situation to get a extra cash so be it, JD didn't protect himself adequately enough so that's his problem. 

I suspect though if she was purely motivated by money she could have quietly contacted his people and said this is what I have and I'm going public with it if you don't give me x, y and z. That seems like a much easier way of doing it than waging a public battle.


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> ^So we're to take the word of a starstruck bartender who was thrilled to get to hang out with Johnny and who looks drunk himself.
> 
> Come on TMZ, you're obviously just taking a swipe at the Daily Mail with that piece.



LOL.. If you look at what the Daily Mail and TMZ rake in profit-wise they live for days like this.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> LOL.. If you look at what the Daily Mail and TMZ rake in profit wise they live for days like this.




Definitely. It's their job as gossip sources so I don't blame them for looking in every dark corner and reporting every rumor.

But that bit was such an obvious diss at their competition that I had to comment. TMZ has been mostly pro-Johnny so far with this story and the Daily Mail has usually been anti-Johnny. Tomorrow they could both do an about-face. It's whatever way the wind blows in the gossip world!


----------



## Inuit

Singra said:


> @FreeSpirit... really good post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right, that's some pretty crazy stuff... it's so crazy I have a hard time believing it. It would make her a schemer of sociopathic proportions, you can't be that vindictive without leaving a trail of wreckage in your life (right?). I feel like there would be signs other than this current story. Also statistically only 3-5% of abuse accusations turn out to be wrong, her accusations should be weighted with that in mind.
> 
> JD on the other hand... we have seen evidence of him going off the rails the last two years (and in years prior) so parts of what AH we know to be true and it's not outside the realm of possibility that his team are prepared to fight this dirty so that people go.. you know what I give up and tune out.
> 
> We're dealing with People, ET and TMZ they don't need to be right they just need enough to plant enough doubt in people's minds and the way everyone in the media talks... it really doesn't matter because the public will forget when the next story comes along.
> 
> Somehow I think it's going to be really hard to determine what's real and what isn't, no-one knows 100% what went down except for AH and JD.  This is Hollywood, we're not seeing Amber Heard and Johnny Depp we're seeing PR mediated versions of them calibrated to protect long term interests (as they should because I'm sure they both want careers after this fiasco).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if suddenly this story disappears from the airwaves and they resolve things behind closed doors (however that plays out).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she does need the money. There was a breakdown on her total earnings for her last 4 films, fees for management, agents, lawyers etc took a sizeable bite out of those earnings. Yes high profile actor's fees are high but when they're only doing 2 or 3 projects a year it doesn't add up to as much as people assume. I think the total The upshot of it was that her current living expenses do exceed those earnings.
> 
> If she's milking the situation to get a extra cash so be it, JD didn't protect himself adequately enough so that's his problem.
> 
> I suspect though if she was purely motivated by money she could have quietly contacted his people and said this is what I have and I'm going public with it if you don't give me x, y and z. That seems like a much easier way of doing it than waging a public battle.





Accounting for ambers personal expenditure is a good point. Although I don't care care about her settlement I do think her voice regarding abuse should be heard if it is indeed true. Like you said if it was solely monetarily driven she could've done so quietly. Or maybe it's the publicity factor, that's a somewhat motivating factor. The currency of celebrity is remaining relevant and cementing wide name recognition. Even if it is from being johnny Depps second wife.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Inuit said:


> Accounting for ambers personal expenditure is a good point. Although I don't care care about her settlement I do think her voice regarding abuse should be heard if it is indeed true. Like you said if it was solely monetarily driven she could've done so quietly. Or maybe it's the publicity factor, that's a somewhat motivating factor. The currency of celebrity is remaining relevant and cementing wide name recognition. Even if it is from being johnny Depps second wife.




She did try to settle it quitely but Johnny refused to pay.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> His past cocaine use may have caused those dental issues. Then again maybe it's just bad hygiene.




I always thought his teeth looked like that for a role he was playing. I honestly don't know where I have seen such disgusting teeth! Dentures, veneers, caps anything would be an improvement and it would be within his budget if he scrimped for awhile.&#128516;


----------



## Chagall

dangerouscurves said:


> She did try to settle it quitely but Johnny refused to pay.




That is what I heard too.


----------



## mkr

He's turning into Keith Richards.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> He's turning into Keith Richards.



Well, that's his buddy. All of Johnny's role models are old, decaying rock stars so no wonder he's taking a cue from them. That's the look he's going for.


----------



## Chagall

Singra said:


> @FreeSpirit... really good post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right, that's some pretty crazy stuff... it's so crazy I have a hard time believing it. It would make her a schemer of sociopathic proportions, you can't be that vindictive without leaving a trail of wreckage in your life (right?). I feel like there would be signs other than this current story. Also statistically only 3-5% of abuse accusations turn out to be wrong, her accusations should be weighted with that in mind.
> 
> JD on the other hand... we have seen evidence of him going off the rails the last two years (and in years prior) so parts of what AH we know to be true and it's not outside the realm of possibility that his team are prepared to fight this dirty so that people go.. you know what I give up and tune out.
> 
> We're dealing with People, ET and TMZ they don't need to be right they just need enough to plant enough doubt in people's minds and the way everyone in the media talks... it really doesn't matter because the public will forget when the next story comes along.
> 
> Somehow I think it's going to be really hard to determine what's real and what isn't, no-one knows 100% what went down except for AH and JD.  This is Hollywood, we're not seeing Amber Heard and Johnny Depp we're seeing PR mediated versions of them calibrated to protect long term interests (as they should because I'm sure they both want careers after this fiasco).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if suddenly this story disappears from the airwaves and they resolve things behind closed doors (however that plays out).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she does need the money. There was a breakdown on her total earnings for her last 4 films, fees for management, agents, lawyers etc took a sizeable bite out of those earnings. Yes high profile actor's fees are high but when they're only doing 2 or 3 projects a year it doesn't add up to as much as people assume. I think the total The upshot of it was that her current living expenses do exceed those earnings.
> 
> If she's milking the situation to get a extra cash so be it, JD didn't protect himself adequately enough so that's his problem.
> 
> I suspect though if she was purely motivated by money she could have quietly contacted his people and said this is what I have and I'm going public with it if you don't give me x, y and z. That seems like a much easier way of doing it than waging a public battle.




Good post.


----------



## twinkle.tink

It's often women's own fears, especially in cases of vulnerability and loss of control that lead them to not believe others' stories of DV and rape. Statements like, "I would never" or "I would leave" etc really reflect what one wants to believe: those could never happen to us, because we are different or that there is some other explanation (usually greed) for the accusations. Cognitive dissonance impacts us all so much.

I think the Johnny/Amber narrative is fairly evident.

When they met, he looked like this and they had chemistry.






It is easy to see her falling for him...he is Johnny Depp. I am sure he was sexy and charismatic and it has to feel pretty good to have Johnny Depp sniffing around. She is just starting her career, he is an icon. She may have some money, but he is set for life.
On his part, she is gorgeous, young, bisexual and independent. He has been with his partner for 14 years and is ready to feel young again. Sadly, all of these things would wear on him and his own insecurities down the line.

They launched an onset fling. When Johnny began to show his true colors (drunk and abusive), she pulled back. This made him chase her even more and he looked like this.
Promo pic from stumping for Rum Diary.






He tells her he is going to change, he loves her so much and is so sure of 'them' he wants to marry her and doesn't even need a prenup. 

Now, as far as her motives...no one can know what she was really thinking. Was it machiavellian, a true grab for money and nothing more? Pragmatic, good for her career and maybe some money? Passionate sex and a hedonistic lifestyle? True love? It's probably all of those and more that no one can possibly speculate on because they haven't lived Amber's life. Hell, it's probably a big jumbled mess in her own mind and heart.

One way or another, they marry.

His bad behavior not only doesn't improve, it worsens. Partial driven by all the things that drew him to her in the first place. Her youth, the lifestyle wears on him, but not her so much. Her independence, hey he is Johnny Depp, why is she so independent. Money! She is being a spendthift. Bisexuality can seem sexy to some, but for jealous people, it can lead to paranoia about everyone. After all, every one is a potential love interest.  It is no secret he had very tumultuous relationships with Winona and Kate, why is so  hard to believe (especially with fairly clear proof he is abusing  alcohol and drugs) that those anger issues arose again?

It wasn't helped that she allegedly said something to the effect of 'what was she doing with an old man that use to be Johnny Depp'. I am sure she probably verbally lashed out herself.

And he began to transform into this...






He lashed out again and she said, I am done.

Also, pure speculation, but given what I read about her romantic history, while she identifies as bisexual, I bet on a Kinsey scale she is closer to 5 than a 3. It took Johnny to more than turn her head in the male direction. In the meantime she probably is coming to the realization that she was more in love with her idea of Johnny Depp, rather than the real life Johnny and....and certainly not enough to put up with the current Johnny Depp.

The timeline posted earlier said, she actually filed for the TRO before the divorce papers, so she was looking to protect first. I think she believed she thought she was going to contact his team and quietly walk away. Not out of greed, per se, but that is what he told her and it would be far better for both of their careers.

As far as all the PR shenanigans after that point, they are just that...shenanigans. Did she name his employees as witnesses thinking they would tell the truth or for positioning? Did she really leak the texts? Or was it his team, so they could come back and say they were altered? I can readily believe both.

Again, it's all shenanigans because as many have pointed out the law is pretty clear...she is going to get half of their combined net earnings from the period they were married regardless to how all the BS plays out.

Now we're just looking at two people hurting and lashing out and their teams trying to protect/procure those all mighty coins, more for their own self interests than anything to do with the actual Johnny and Amber.


----------



## Chagall

twinkle.tink said:


> It's often women's own fears, especially in cases of vulnerability and loss of control that lead them to not believe others' stories of DV and rape. Statements like, "I would never" or "I would leave" etc really reflect what one wants to believe: those could never happen to us, because we are different or that there is some other explanation (usually greed) for the accusations. Cognitive dissonance impacts us all so much.
> 
> I think the Johnny/Amber narrative is fairly evident.
> 
> When they met, he looked like this and they had chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to see her falling for him...he is Johnny Depp. I am sure he was sexy and charismatic and it has to feel pretty good to have Johnny Depp sniffing around. She is just starting her career, he is an icon. She may have some money, but he is set for life.
> On his part, she is gorgeous, young, bisexual and independent. He has been with his partner for 14 years and is ready to feel young again. Sadly, all of these things would wear on him and his own insecurities down the line.
> 
> They launched an onset fling. When Johnny began to show his true colors (drunk and abusive), she pulled back. This made him chase her even more and he looked like this.
> Promo pic from stumping for Rum Diary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tells her he is going to change, he loves her so much and is so sure of 'them' he wants to marry her and doesn't even need a prenup.
> 
> Now, as far as her motives...no one can know what she was really thinking. Was it machiavellian, a true grab for money and nothing more? Pragmatic, good for her career and maybe some money? Passionate sex and a hedonistic lifestyle? True love? It's probably all of those and more that no one can possibly speculate on because they haven't lived Amber's life. Hell, it's probably a big jumbled mess in her own mind and heart.
> 
> One way or another, they marry.
> 
> His bad behavior not only doesn't improve, it worsens. Partial driven by all the things that drew him to her in the first place. Her youth, the lifestyle wears on him, but not her so much. Her independence, hey he is Johnny Depp, why is she so independent. Money! She is being a spendthift. Bisexuality can seem sexy to some, but for jealous people, it can lead to paranoia about everyone.  It is no secret he had very tumultuous with Winona and Kate, why is so  hard to believe (especially with fairly clear proof he is abusing  alcohol and drugs) that those anger issues arose again?
> 
> It wasn't helped that she allegedly said something to the effect of 'what was she doing with an old man that use to be Johnny Depp'. I am sure she probably verbally lashed out herself.
> 
> And he began to transform into this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lashed out again and she said, I am done.
> 
> Also, pure speculation, but given what I read about her romantic history, while she identifies as bisexual, I bet on a Kinsey scale she is closer to 5 than a 3. It took Johnny to more than turn her head in the male direction. In the meantime she probably is coming to the realization that she was more in love with her idea of Johnny Depp, rather than the real life Johnny and....and certainly not enough to put up with the current Johnny Depp.
> 
> The timeline posted earlier said, she actually filed for the TRO before the divorce papers, so she was looking to protect first. I think she believed she thought she was going to contact his team and quietly walk away. Not out of greed, per se, but that is what he told her and it would be far better for both of their careers.
> 
> As far as all the PR shenanigans after that point, they are just that...shenanigans. Did she name his employees as witnesses thinking they would tell the truth or for positioning? Did she really leak the texts? Or was it his team, so they could come back and say they were altered? I can readily believe both.
> 
> Again, it's all shenanigans because as many have pointed out the law is pretty clear...she is going to get half of their combined net earnings from the period they were married regardless to how all the BS plays out.
> 
> Now we're just looking at two people hurting and lashing out and their teams trying to protect/procure those all mighty coins, more for their own self interests than anything to do with the actual Johnny and Amber.




A well thought out and I think very accurate speculation of how things unfolded.


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> It's often women's own fears, especially in cases of vulnerability and loss of control that lead them to not believe others' stories of DV and rape. Statements like, "I would never" or "I would leave" etc really reflect what one wants to believe: those could never happen to us, because we are different or that there is some other explanation (usually greed) for the accusations. Cognitive dissonance impacts us all so much.
> 
> I think the Johnny/Amber narrative is fairly evident.
> 
> When they met, he looked like this and they had chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to see her falling for him...he is Johnny Depp. I am sure he was sexy and charismatic and it has to feel pretty good to have Johnny Depp sniffing around. She is just starting her career, he is an icon. She may have some money, but he is set for life.
> On his part, she is gorgeous, young, bisexual and independent. He has been with his partner for 14 years and is ready to feel young again. Sadly, all of these things would wear on him and his own insecurities down the line.
> 
> They launched an onset fling. When Johnny began to show his true colors (drunk and abusive), she pulled back. This made him chase her even more and he looked like this.
> Promo pic from stumping for Rum Diary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tells her he is going to change, he loves her so much and is so sure of 'them' he wants to marry her and doesn't even need a prenup.
> 
> Now, as far as her motives...no one can know what she was really thinking. Was it machiavellian, a true grab for money and nothing more? Pragmatic, good for her career and maybe some money? Passionate sex and a hedonistic lifestyle? True love? It's probably all of those and more that no one can possibly speculate on because they haven't lived Amber's life. Hell, it's probably a big jumbled mess in her own mind and heart.
> 
> One way or another, they marry.
> 
> His bad behavior not only doesn't improve, it worsens. Partial driven by all the things that drew him to her in the first place. Her youth, the lifestyle wears on him, but not her so much. Her independence, hey he is Johnny Depp, why is she so independent. Money! She is being a spendthift. Bisexuality can seem sexy to some, but for jealous people, it can lead to paranoia about everyone. After all, every one is a potential love interest.  It is no secret he had very tumultuous relationships with Winona and Kate, why is so  hard to believe (especially with fairly clear proof he is abusing  alcohol and drugs) that those anger issues arose again?
> 
> It wasn't helped that she allegedly said something to the effect of 'what was she doing with an old man that use to be Johnny Depp'. I am sure she probably verbally lashed out herself.
> 
> And he began to transform into this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lashed out again and she said, I am done.
> 
> Also, pure speculation, but given what I read about her romantic history, while she identifies as bisexual, I bet on a Kinsey scale she is closer to 5 than a 3. It took Johnny to more than turn her head in the male direction. In the meantime she probably is coming to the realization that she was more in love with her idea of Johnny Depp, rather than the real life Johnny and....and certainly not enough to put up with the current Johnny Depp.
> 
> The timeline posted earlier said, she actually filed for the TRO before the divorce papers, so she was looking to protect first. I think she believed she thought she was going to contact his team and quietly walk away. Not out of greed, per se, but that is what he told her and it would be far better for both of their careers.
> 
> As far as all the PR shenanigans after that point, they are just that...shenanigans. Did she name his employees as witnesses thinking they would tell the truth or for positioning? Did she really leak the texts? Or was it his team, so they could come back and say they were altered? I can readily believe both.
> 
> Again, it's all shenanigans because as many have pointed out the law is pretty clear...she is going to get half of their combined net earnings from the period they were married regardless to how all the BS plays out.
> 
> Now we're just looking at two people hurting and lashing out and their teams trying to protect/procure those all mighty coins, more for their own self interests than anything to do with the actual Johnny and Amber.




It's just a speculation but it makes total sense.


----------



## Charles

Neospecies said:


> So according to your philosophy, you're judging me??!!
> 
> No need to answer that.  I'm perfectly capable of deciding whether the person I'm talking to is judging me or not.  And I will hold that most ladies/gents on here are merely stating their opinions.  Feel free to think everyone is judging you, there's no need for me to try to change or debate over it.



Of course I'm judging you.  I'm reading what you're typing, analyzing that in my brain, then making a judgement on what you wrote and what to write back to you.

That's how opinions and discussions work.



Neospecies said:


> In regard to how abuse works, it's not true that everyone in that situation know and believe they can leave.  Some do think they can't make it on their own or the abuser has brainwashed them to believe that they can't be on their own.  Whatever the case, not every case will be the same.  I was speaking from my own experiences.  Never said I was the first to think that the abuser could leave, etc..  There are multiple ways to give support and sympathy to one's friend.  Your way might work for your friends but I know my way works for us.



I realize that, which is why I don't often speak in absolutes.  MOST victims don't respond well to being told they need to leave or what to do.  You're basically mimicking what the abuser is doing by ordering them around and not making them feel empowered.  It's typically best not to offer solutions, rather a place he/she can feel comfortable to vent and seek affection/caring.
I'm glad whatever method you and your friends/family worked for them and the bottom line is that you realize one way isn't always the right way.  I think that's the key in discussions like this.  People keep wanting to say "Well, if I were her I'd do....".  That's not cool.  We all handle stimuli in different ways and react accordingly.  That's why it's important not to assume and expect someone to act a certain way and to simply offer a shoulder to cry on or an ear to listen.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> A well thought out and I think very accurate speculation of how things unfolded.


Speculation, yes.


----------



## BagBerry13

twinkle.tink said:


> It's often women's own fears, especially in cases of vulnerability and loss of control that lead them to not believe others' stories of DV and rape. Statements like, "I would never" or "I would leave" etc really reflect what one wants to believe: those could never happen to us, because we are different or that there is some other explanation (usually greed) for the accusations. Cognitive dissonance impacts us all so much.
> 
> I think the Johnny/Amber narrative is fairly evident.
> 
> When they met, he looked like this and they had chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to see her falling for him...he is Johnny Depp. I am sure he was sexy and charismatic and it has to feel pretty good to have Johnny Depp sniffing around. She is just starting her career, he is an icon. She may have some money, but he is set for life.
> On his part, she is gorgeous, young, bisexual and independent. He has been with his partner for 14 years and is ready to feel young again. Sadly, all of these things would wear on him and his own insecurities down the line.
> 
> They launched an onset fling. When Johnny began to show his true colors (drunk and abusive), she pulled back. This made him chase her even more and he looked like this.
> Promo pic from stumping for Rum Diary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tells her he is going to change, he loves her so much and is so sure of 'them' he wants to marry her and doesn't even need a prenup.
> 
> Now, as far as her motives...no one can know what she was really thinking. Was it machiavellian, a true grab for money and nothing more? Pragmatic, good for her career and maybe some money? Passionate sex and a hedonistic lifestyle? True love? It's probably all of those and more that no one can possibly speculate on because they haven't lived Amber's life. Hell, it's probably a big jumbled mess in her own mind and heart.
> 
> One way or another, they marry.
> 
> His bad behavior not only doesn't improve, it worsens. Partial driven by all the things that drew him to her in the first place. Her youth, the lifestyle wears on him, but not her so much. Her independence, hey he is Johnny Depp, why is she so independent. Money! She is being a spendthift. Bisexuality can seem sexy to some, but for jealous people, it can lead to paranoia about everyone. After all, every one is a potential love interest.  It is no secret he had very tumultuous relationships with Winona and Kate, why is so  hard to believe (especially with fairly clear proof he is abusing  alcohol and drugs) that those anger issues arose again?
> 
> It wasn't helped that she allegedly said something to the effect of 'what was she doing with an old man that use to be Johnny Depp'. I am sure she probably verbally lashed out herself.
> 
> And he began to transform into this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lashed out again and she said, I am done.
> 
> Also, pure speculation, but given what I read about her romantic history, while she identifies as bisexual, I bet on a Kinsey scale she is closer to 5 than a 3. It took Johnny to more than turn her head in the male direction. In the meantime she probably is coming to the realization that she was more in love with her idea of Johnny Depp, rather than the real life Johnny and....and certainly not enough to put up with the current Johnny Depp.
> 
> The timeline posted earlier said, she actually filed for the TRO before the divorce papers, so she was looking to protect first. I think she believed she thought she was going to contact his team and quietly walk away. Not out of greed, per se, but that is what he told her and it would be far better for both of their careers.
> 
> As far as all the PR shenanigans after that point, they are just that...shenanigans. Did she name his employees as witnesses thinking they would tell the truth or for positioning? Did she really leak the texts? Or was it his team, so they could come back and say they were altered? I can readily believe both.
> 
> Again, it's all shenanigans because as many have pointed out the law is pretty clear...she is going to get half of their combined net earnings from the period they were married regardless to how all the BS plays out.
> 
> Now we're just looking at two people hurting and lashing out and their teams trying to protect/procure those all mighty coins, more for their own self interests than anything to do with the actual Johnny and Amber.



I could get down with all of this except for the part where you get psychology master class on us. Some people really just have a disbelief. Sometimes it's just not as deep and complex as undiscovered fears and control issues. I'm rather inclined to believe women I know personally because I can assess their personality rather than a celebrity airing it all out in the press.
I still don't get how we got here. I'm still trying to understand the American court system. Most of these documents and information wouldn't even be accessible here so a case like this would go down quietly here. The press wouldn't know a thing except someone's talking which hardly happens because it has consequences. So she would've gotten her restraining order but the reason and everything else would be confidential. It's to avoid this kind of mess in the press.


----------



## Chagall

The transformation in JD's appearance is a bit dramatic. He was so attractive in his first pictures with AH I can certainly understand (and believe) that she fell in love with him!


----------



## twinkle.tink

BagBerry13 said:


> I could get down with all of this except for the part where you get psychology master class on us. Some people really just have a disbelief. Sometimes it's just not as deep and complex as undiscovered fears and control issues. I'm rather inclined to believe women I know personally because I can assess their personality rather than a celebrity airing it all out in the press.
> I still don't get how we got here. I'm still trying to understand the American court system. Most of these documents and information wouldn't even be accessible here so a case like this would go down quietly here. The press wouldn't know a thing except someone's talking which hardly happens because it has consequences. So she would've gotten her restraining order but the reason and everything else would be confidential. It's to avoid this kind of mess in the press.



I agree that is not all women...that is why I said often.
I do believe it can be generational & experience driven.
I recognize it in myself and my peers far more than younger women...and I certainly didn't recognize it until more recently. Also, as others have pointed out it is easy to say, 'I would' or 'I would never' and use those feelings as a point of reference and truly believe their assertions...but as someone who lived across from a safe house pointed out, she was amazed at the wide swath of people who were in that position. Sometimes we just don't know until we face it ourselves.

I agree, the public nature, PR and posturing make it hard to sort and everyone is going to bring their own perceptions and life experiences to the opinions.

My opinion just reflects what I perceive. I am hopeful younger generations of women will continue to have more self confidence, more sense of self and more self worth than my generation, at least more than myself and my peers seem to have. I know, I was continually taught...don't make waves, what did you do to provoke this, men will be men, don't air your dirty laundry, etc. I am certainly trying to install a different thought pattern in my daughter.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> The transformation in JD's appearance is a bit dramatic. He was so attractive in his first pictures with AH I can certainly understand (and believe) that she fell in love with him!


I was thinking that one picture of them sitting together with him in the white shirt might be from a movie.  He doesn't seem to dress that way IRL.  I think nothing would please him more than to be just like Keith Richards.


----------



## BagBerry13

twinkle.tink said:


> I agree that is not all women...that is why I said often.
> I do believe it can be generational & experience driven.
> I recognize it in myself and my peers far more than younger women...and I certainly didn't recognize it until more recently. Also, as others have pointed out it is easy to say, 'I would' or 'I would never' and use those feelings as a point of reference and truly believe their assertions...but as someone who lived across from a safe house pointed out, she was amazed at the wide swath of people who were in that position. Sometimes we just don't know until we face it ourselves.
> 
> I agree, the public nature, PR and posturing make it hard to sort and everyone is going to bring their own perceptions and life experiences to the opinions.
> 
> My opinion just reflects what I perceive. *I am hopefully younger generations of women will continue to have more self confidence, more sense of self and more self worth than my generation, at least more than myself and my peers seem to have. I know, I was continually taught...don't make waves, what did you do to provoke this, men will be men, don't air your dirty laundry, etc. *I am certainly trying to install a different thought pattern in my daughter.



I can see that and also agree with it. I hardly know anyone my age or younger that would take this kind of behaviour from a man. Sure there are exceptions. Most of the time this comes down to what they have learned growing up, seeing it with their parents, etc. But usually women assert themselves quicker nowadays. I for sure make it clear in a relationship that there are only two deal breakers - cheating and violence. Everything else can be talked about. And I think the change in behaviour with younger women comes from the feeling of empowerment they feel nowadays. We're nowhere near equality but women also don't take sh*t anymore, professionally or personally.


----------



## bag-mania

*'Johnny Depp IS Sauvage': Twitter ridicules the actor's moody Dior fragrance campaign amid allegations he beat Amber Heard*



*Twitter users have claimed Johnny Depp fragrance ad is 'poorly timed' *
*Campaign for Dior fragrance named Sauvage stars the Cry Baby actor*
*Twitter called called it 'dodgy' amid allegations** he beat wife Amber Heard*
As the world reels from allegations that Johnny Depp beat his wife Amber Heard, Twitter users have turned their attention to the actor's recent Dior fragrance campaign.
 In  it the 52-year-old Pirates Of The Caribbean star broodily rolls up his  sleeves, with the name of the perfume, Sauvage, emblazoned over the top -  which translates to 'wild' in French.

However  as the stars marital problems dominate headlines with 30-year-old Heard  accusing her husband of domestic violence, people have commented on the  campaign shots looking 'a bit dodgy' and being 'poorly timed'. 

The campaign, which launched a year ago,  included a video which saw the actor driving a vintage Dodge Charger at  speed through the desert, surround by swooping eagles and prowling  wolves.
The advertisement, in which Depp gives a moody look to camera, has run on television and online, as well as gracing billboards.

Twitter  user Graham, who uses the handle @HallowGham, wrote: 'Johnny Depp  rolling up his sleeves for a fragrance called Sauvage looks a bit dodgy,  given current events.'

​Another, who  uses the name Werewolf Bat Mitzvah, wrote: 'Anyone good enough friends  with Dior to quietly mention pictures of Johhny Depp with SAUVAGE  printed across them might be a bad idea just now.' [sic]

Caitlyn  Davey tweeted: 'Is anyone else finding it awkward that #JohnnyDepp is  the face of Dior's 'Sauvage'? It's all a bit poorly timed.' 

Pictures  of his estranged wife, with what appeared to be a bruised eye and cut  lip, were published in People magazine - with her claiming the injuries  were a result of his abuse.

The actress also said she 'truly feared for her life' during an incident in December 2015, according to her court filing.

Heard,  who has filed for divorce after 15 months of marriage, has been granted  a temporary restraining order against the Hollywood star. 

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...legations-beat-Amber-Heard.html#ixzz4AWlXAQso 
​





+6


    The advertisement for Dior's Savage, above, in which Depp gives a moody look to camera, has run on television and online





Social media  users are drawing comparisons between Johnny Depp's alleged beating of  his wife Amber Heard, and his appearance in the fragrance campaign  (pictured in LA this January)

​​​


----------



## bisousx

Twinkle tink nailed it.


----------



## purly

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm still trying to understand the American court system. Most of these documents and information wouldn't even be accessible here so a case like this would go down quietly here. The press wouldn't know a thing except someone's talking which hardly happens because it has consequences. So she would've gotten her restraining order but the reason and everything else would be confidential. It's to avoid this kind of mess in the press.




Well I don't know about California, but when I got divorced it was in a public court that the press could have easily sat in the audience of. I think the transcripts are even available if you pay the court house for a copy.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I was thinking that one picture of them sitting together with him in the white shirt might be from a movie.  He doesn't seem to dress that way IRL.  I think nothing would please him more than to be just like Keith Richards.




I guess by wanting to look like K. Richards he has make the decision that his music career is more important to him than his 'heart throb' movie career.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/02/amber...iolence-police-report?adid=TMZ_Search_Results

*Amber Heard: I Still Love Johnny and Don't Want to Bury Him*

Amber Heard is not going through with her promise to belatedly file a police report ... because she says she still loves Johnny Depp and "doesn't want to bury him" ... so say sources connected with Amber.

As we reported, Amber's lawyer, Samantha Spector, vowed Tuesday Amber would file a police report because she was being trashed in the media, thanks to Johnny and his team.

We're told Amber has now had a change of heart, saying she believes a police report would trigger an arrest and prosecution, and she doesn't want to set the wheels in motion for People vs. Depp.

Sources connected with Johnny scoff at Amber's sympathy, saying she timed the allegations to hurt his new movie, "Alice Through the Looking Glass," which tanked.

Heard claims she still loves the man she now says repeatedly brutalized her.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> I guess by wanting to look like K. Richards he has make the decision that his music career is more important to him than his 'heart throb' movie career.


I don't think he ever really wanted to be a heart throb - just by the way he presents himself in his off-screen life.  I guess he doesn't mind taking the money but I think he'd just as soon do more edgy or character type roles


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I don't think he ever really wanted to be a heart throb - just by the way he presents himself in his off-screen life.  I guess he doesn't mind taking the money but I think he'd just as soon do more edgy or character type roles




The only movies I saw of his were Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory and Edward Sissorhands! They were more quirky but not tough IMO.


----------



## bag-mania

*EXCLUSIVE - 'He didn't mention Amber once': Johnny Depp's 'mystery  blonde' reveals how she drank champagne and flirted with 'fun' star at  party until 4am*



*Actor Depp was drinking and smoking with the blonde woman in Denmark*
*Make-up artist Tina Deleuran revealed she spent hours bonding with him*
*She 'flirted a bit' and tried to get his email so the pair could stay in touch*
*Depp, 52, is on European-wide tour with his band The Hollywood Vampires *
*Comes as Vanessa Paradis' assistant was seen protecting Depp on the tour*

The 'mystery blonde' who drank champagne with Johnny Depp until 4am at an after party has revealed how she spent all night talking intimately with the divorcing star.
Glamorous  make-up artist Tina Deleuran told how the Pirates of the Caribbean star  did not mention his estranged wife Amber Heard as they partied into the  early hours at a hotel in Denmark.
Ms Deleuran said they made eye contact and Depp offered to roll her a cigarette and she flirted with him 'a bit' all night. 





Flirt: The 'mystery blonde' who drank  and smoked with Johnny Depp until 4am outside a hotel bar in Aarhus,  Denmark, is make-up artist Tina Deleuran, MailOnline can reveal





 Cadel lit: The Pirates of the  Caribbean star enjoyed a four-hour party at the hotel bar with the  blonde make artist Ms Deleuran after they looked at one another and he  rolled her a cigarette





    Selfie: The beauty, 45, told  MailOnline how Depp was in a great mood and that they talked intimately  for hours. She said: 'We got talking outside the bar, and I was flirting  a bit and asked him if I could have a cigarette' gettingto know each other  in the bar and were pictured swigging from a bottle of expensive  champagne outside the four star hotel's bar

In an exclusive  interview with MailOnline, Ms Deleuran, 45, said: 'I was in the bar and  actually about to go home and then suddenly he was there. We got talking  outside the bar, and I was flirting a bit'

In  an exclusive interview with MailOnline, Ms Deleuran, 45, said: 'I was  in the bar and actually about to go home and then suddenly he was there.
'We got talking outside the bar, and I was flirting a bit and asked him if I could have a cigarette.
'He rolled me one and he actually gave me his whole packet of tobacco when he left.' 
Depp,  52, was in a 'party mood' as he drank with pals at a four star hotel in  Aarhus after the Danish gig of his European tour with his band  Hollywood Vampires.
The actor was celebrating after being told he will not face charges over claims he assaulted his estranged wife Amber Heard.
Onlookers said he was talking animatedly to the 'mystery blonde', who is now revealed as Ms Deleuran.





    Embrace: The stunning blonde had her  arm around the star's neck as they got cosy inside the hotel where they  were drinking until 4am. Ms Deleuran said the atmosphere was good and  Depp was 'fun'





The actor was celebrating after  being told he will not face charges over claims he assaulted his  estranged wife Amber Heard. But pretty make up artist Ms Deleuran said  Depp didn't mention his wife

Single Ms Deleuran added: 'The  atmosphere was great. Johnny was in a good mood.' She said Depp had not  had a row with his bodyguard who was trying to usher him back inside the  bar

Ms Deleuran said she was in  the bar and about to go home when suddenly Depp 'appeared' and they  started chatting. They bonded over films and she gave her email address  to him at the end of the night

One onlooker told MailOnline: 'Johnny was in a party mood that's for sure.
'His bodyguard had his hand on his shoulder and was trying to get him to go back inside, but Johnny refused to go.'

'More and more fans came up to him and he wanted to talk to all of them and take selfies with them.

'And the bodyguard got more and more persistent but Johnny didn't want to go. He was in a mood to celebrate for sure.

'And he definitely drank his fair share of alcohol.'

At  2.30am the star appeared to get into a confrontation with his bodyguard  who was trying to persuade him to go back inside and into the hotel  bar. 
Photographs show him looking furiously at the bodyguard as he tried to lead him away from three men.

    But Ms Deleuran said Depp did  not discuss his divorce or their toxic marriage  adding: 'He didn't  talk about anything that's going on at the moment'

Glamorous: Ms Deleuran tried to give  Depp her email address and thought he would give her his, as she offered  to send him over a list of film recommendations when he revealed he  hadn't seen many

    Surprise: Ms Deleuran said she had  been on her way home when she bumped into the Hollywood star outside the  bar, when they got talking and she decided to stay

The make-up artist 'flirted a bit' with the star and tried to give him her email so they could stay in touch

But single Ms Deleuran insisted there was no row  adding: 'The atmosphere was great. Johnny was in a good mood.

'He didn't get into a fight, not at all. He was actually giving his bodyguard a hug.
'The bodyguards asked if he wanted to go back to his room and he said, 'No, I want to go back to the bar.

'He  was trying to give him a hug that was all, it's not how it might look  in the pictures Then the four of us went back to the bar and just had a  nice few hours talking and laughing.'

It  comes as Amber Heard, 30, who he met on the set of The Rum Diary,  released shocking pictures of her with a bruised eye and a cut lip.  Heard's lawyer says the photos prove Depp physically abused her during  their 15-month marriage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...flirted-fun-star-party-4am.html#ixzz4AX9kvEk3 ​​


----------



## tweegy

Headcrack from dishnation gonna send me to hell... Said Johnny Depps teeth look like wild rice ...

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji88][emoji88]


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I don't think he ever really wanted to be a heart throb - just by the way he presents himself in his off-screen life.  I guess he doesn't mind taking the money but I think he'd just as soon do more edgy or character type roles


I read an article many years ago that said he hated being a heart throb and took strange roles to not be that guy.  

That Dior pic is the best I've seen him look in a really long time.  I never thought he was super handsome so maybe it's me.  I'm surprised Dior would pick him for the ad.  He might be a heart throb to women but he is also not exactly debonaire.  He's dirty and grungy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Headcrack from dishnation gonna send me to hell... Said Johnny Depps teeth look like wild rice ...
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji88][emoji88]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I read an article many years ago that said he hated being a heart throb and took strange roles to not be that guy.
> 
> That Dior pic is the best I've seen him look in a really long time.  I never thought he was super handsome so maybe it's me.  I'm surprised Dior would pick him for the ad.  He might be a heart throb to women but he is also not exactly debonaire.  He's dirty and grungy.


I think he has (or had) pretty boy features - as opposed to a more masculine type like a Tom Hardy.  When he's made up or dressed by professionals who want him to look handsome, he can be.  But left to his own I think he prefers to be more biker or rocker or grunge or whatever.....not pretty.


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I think he has (or had) pretty boy features - as opposed to a more masculine type like a Tom Hardy.  When he's made up or dressed by professionals who want him to look handsome, he can be.  But left to his own I think he prefers to be more biker or rocker or grunge or whatever.....not pretty.


Mission accomplished.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What is with him and the eyeliner.


----------



## mkr

That "Exclusive" article was not even.  They got cozy - they aren't even sitting beside each other.  Didn't mention Amber once - was he supposed to talk about their domestic relations at a bar with some girl?  The press is ridiculous.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I think he has (or had) pretty boy features - as opposed to a more masculine type like a Tom Hardy.  When he's made up or dressed by professionals who want him to look handsome, he can be.  But left to his own I think he prefers to be more biker or rocker or grunge or whatever.....not pretty.




He can be biker rocker or grunge all he wants but I don't like the weight gain or rotten looking teeth. Not cool.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> He can be biker rocker or grunge all he wants but I don't like the weight gain or rotten looking teeth. Not cool.


I agree but I guess to him the uglier he is the better


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> Headcrack from dishnation gonna send me to hell... Said Johnny Depps teeth look like wild rice ...
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji88][emoji88]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

mkr said:


> I read an article many years ago that said he hated being a heart throb and took strange roles to not be that guy.
> 
> That Dior pic is the best I've seen him look in a really long time.  I never thought he was super handsome so maybe it's me.  I'm surprised Dior would pick him for the ad.  He might be a heart throb to women but he is also not exactly debonaire.  He's dirty and grungy.



My cousin works for Dior in the head offices, that campaign was almost a year ago and he was a great fit, that ad was badass


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Damn he looks ROUGH AF


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> Headcrack from dishnation gonna send me to hell... Said Johnny Depps teeth look like wild rice ...
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji88][emoji88]


----------



## labelwhore04

I've always found him skeevy looking, even when he was young. Honestly he kinda grosses me out, i don't know what women see in him.


----------



## daffyduck

Ever since he broke up with Vanessa P, he's been looking rough. I can't help but think that maybe she makes him a better man than Amber.


----------



## mrsinsyder

labelwhore04 said:


> I've always found him skeevy looking, even when he was young. Honestly he kinda grosses me out, i don't know what women see in him.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm not into JD one way or the other.....but....just because a few women in this thread don't find him attractive doesn't mean that everyone else feels the same way. Also, pretty shallow to think a person only chooses a mate on appearance. The possibility of him  having other intetesting characteristics is very high.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/06/02/johnny-depp-assistant-denies-text-messages-amber-heard/


----------



## Chagall

daffyduck said:


> Ever since he broke up with Vanessa P, he's been looking rough. I can't help but think that maybe she makes him a better man than Amber.




I know from experience that you can do everything in your power to encourage good nutrition, exercise, abstinence and grooming in someone else and fail miserably. Ultimately it is up to them. Don't blame the spouse or anyone else for that matter, for a situation like JD's. He is going in the direction that he is because he wants to. He hardly seems like the type of person to be easy to lead in any way whatsoever.


----------



## csre

mrsinsyder said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



Bah, like thet are  going to have access to his money by saying he's hot (I'm talking about regular women that have been fans for years). He was handsome back in the day. 
I think he looked good in chocolate. I love that movie.
I do think he may have a bad temper and definitely problems with drugs, I still remember that crazy chupacabra speech. 
I get the vibe that amber isn't that stable her self. Bad match


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Glitterandstuds said:


> My cousin works for Dior in the head offices, that campaign was almost a year ago and he was a great fit, that ad was badass



So true. He's perfect as the face of Sauvage, and that perfume has to be one of the best men fragrances of all time. Not joking at all. So good!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> I'm not into JD one way or the other.....but....just because a few women in this thread don't find him attractive doesn't mean that everyone else feels the same way. Also, pretty shallow to think a person only chooses a mate on appearance. The possibility of him  having other intetesting characteristics is very high.




You MIGHT be right. But relationship (for me) should include sex and I like my man to be sexy and ravishing that he can turn me on.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> You MIGHT be right. But relationship (for me) should include sex and I like my man to be sexy and ravishing that he can turn me on.




So no teeth like Stonehenge for you?   

I am really into dental hygiene....those teeth of his are not sexy, or even normal.  My dog's teeth look better.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> You MIGHT be right. But relationship (for me) should include sex and I like my man to be sexy and ravishing that he can turn me on.



Well, as she pointed out before - just because he's not attractive to some or to you or in this case sexy, doesn't mean everyone thinks so


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> So no teeth like Stonehenge for you?
> 
> I am really into dental hygiene....those teeth of his are not sexy, or even normal.  My dog's teeth look better.




Eaux! Hell neaux!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Well, as she pointed out before - just because he's not attractive to some or to you or in this case sexy, doesn't mean everyone thinks so




Oh I do agree with that statement.


----------



## floatinglili

Surely it shouldn't be a shock to any halfwit that a middle aged man should start to look middle aged at some stage. It is the physical discrepancy that sees many honest women avoiding partnering with much older men.... Isn't it?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

floatinglili said:


> Surely it shouldn't be a shock to any halfwit that a middle aged man should start to look middle aged at some stage. It is the physical discrepancy that sees many honest women avoiding partnering with much older men.... Isn't it?



I rue the day JD is the example of typical middle aged men. 

And he's not. But it shouldn't be a shock to any halfwit that a guy who has obviously abused his body for decades and does his eyeliner in the dark would start to look like this at some stage.


----------



## floatinglili

^% I agree! Lol I don't think JD and I would ever have hit it off romantically - demographics aside ! He makes a great pirate though!


----------



## Hobbsy

He could lay off partying so much, lose some weight and get his teeth fixed?  &#128521;&#128513;


----------



## sdkitty

Hobbsy said:


> He could lay off partying so much, lose some weight and get his teeth fixed?  &#128521;&#128513;


I don't know how he feels about his weight but he clearly doesn't want to be pretty and I suspect he has enough money to be able to live w/o doing romantic leading roles.  As far as his teeth, it's a health issue as well as cosmetic.  Some people go around with bad teeth because they can't afford the dentist.  Clearly this isn't the reason for him.  Maybe in addition to not wanting to look pretty, he hates the dentist.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I know from experience that you can do everything in your power to encourage good nutrition, exercise, abstinence and grooming in someone else and fail miserably. Ultimately it is up to them. Don't blame the spouse or anyone else for that matter, for a situation like JD's. He is going in the direction that he is because he wants to. He hardly seems like the type of person to be easy to lead in any way whatsoever.




True. He seems to be the epitome of a man who refuses to grow up. I wouldn't have much respect for a guy in his 50s who was still partying like he's in his 20s if he wasn't a celebrity, so I don't respect Johnny just because he's famous.

He has had so many failed relationships that there comes a time where you have to acknowledge that the problem probably isn't the women. I imagine he is a very difficult man to be around.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> True. He seems to be the epitome of a man who refuses to grow up. I wouldn't have much respect for a guy in his 50s who was still partying like he's in his 20s if he wasn't a celebrity, so I don't respect Johnny just because he's famous.
> 
> He has had so many failed relationships that there comes a time where you have to acknowledge that the problem probably isn't the women. I imagine he is a very difficult man to be around.




Like they say, 'if it happens repeatedly it's not about the other person'. I think the reason VP supported him was in part because he is the father of her children and she wants them to have a good relationship with him. If he was abusive with her she may not have told them. He is a powerful dude in Hollywood and these woman may be smart to stay clear of him and stay on his good side.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I don't know how he feels about his weight but he clearly doesn't want to be pretty and I suspect he has enough money to be able to live w/o doing romantic leading roles.  As far as his teeth, it's a health issue as well as cosmetic.  Some people go around with bad teeth because they can't afford the dentist.  Clearly this isn't the reason for him.  Maybe in addition to not wanting to look pretty, he hates the dentist.




I hate the dentist more than anything lol but manage to drag myself there regularly even for cleanings. I don't sleep much the night before but bite the bullet and go trotting of dutifully&#128516;


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> I hate the dentist more than anything lol but manage to drag myself there regularly even for cleanings. I don't sleep much the night before but bite the bullet and go trotting of dutifully&#128516;


I'm with you
I used to get nitrous for cleanings


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I'm with you
> I used to get nitrous for cleanings




I have a cleaning for next week looming over my head! I'm trying to think if there is any way to wiggle out of it. I think I feel a sore throat coming on! They don't want you there sick do they&#128516;


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> I have a cleaning for next week looming over my head! I'm trying to think if there is any way to wiggle out of it. I think I feel a sore throat coming on! They don't want you there sick do they&#128516;


right 
or maybe try a xanax before you go


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> right
> Or maybe try a xanax before you go




&#128516;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Amber is suing comedian Doug Stanhope for defamation.

The complaint was filed in Cochise County, Arizona, against Stanhope and 20 unnamed individuals associated with the comedian.

The lawsuit demands a jury trial and says that Heard would donate all proceeds to a battered women's shelter in Arizona.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-people-amberheard-lawsuit-idUSKCN0YQ00X


----------



## Livia1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Amber is suing comedian Doug Stanhope for defamation.
> 
> 
> 
> The complaint was filed in Cochise County, Arizona, against Stanhope and 20 unnamed individuals associated with the comedian.
> 
> 
> 
> The lawsuit demands a jury trial and says that Heard would donate all proceeds to a battered women's shelter in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-people-amberheard-lawsuit-idUSKCN0YQ00X





Well, then she MUST be telling the truth [emoji38]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Livia1 said:


> Well, then she MUST be telling the truth [emoji38]




Sush! [emoji12]. Joking! But Daayyym Amber! Show the video!!!


----------



## kirsten

bag-mania said:


> He has had so many failed relationships that there comes a time where you have to acknowledge that the problem probably isn't the women. I imagine he is a very difficult man to be around.




That seems to be the norm for most celebs.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> True. He seems to be the epitome of a man who refuses to grow up. I wouldn't have much respect for a guy in his 50s who was still partying like he's in his 20s if he wasn't a celebrity, so I don't respect Johnny just because he's famous.
> 
> He has had so many failed relationships that there comes a time where you have to acknowledge that the problem probably isn't the women. I imagine he is a very difficult man to be around.



He seems to be just like his former costar Marlon Brando, Incredibly talented, incredibly beautiful(at one point) and both  abusive toward themselves and their partners.
It is also interesting that neither Kate nor Winona made any statements supporting him.
As far as the video, I would bet that Amber  was told by her legal counsel not to release it.


----------



## bag-mania

kirsten said:


> That seems to be the norm for most celebs.




It is for some for sure. I guess they get big egos with all the fans fawning over them and being put on a pedestal. Being in a relationship means compromise and sometimes making concessions. That's not easy for someone who's accustomed to always having their way.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> *He seems to be just like his former costar Marlon Brando, Incredibly talented, incredibly beautiful(at one point) and both  abusive toward themselves and their partners.*
> 
> It is also interesting that neither Kate nor Winona made any statements supporting him.
> 
> As far as the video, I would bet that Amber  was told by her legal counsel not to release it.




Yeah, a lot of younger people don't realize how gorgeous Brando was when he was young. They only know "The Godfather" Brando.

I definitely see some Brando role-modeling going on with Depp.


----------



## purly

I wonder if those texts came from when Amber's icloud account got hacked and all her nudes were posted online.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> He seems to be just like his former costar Marlon Brando, Incredibly talented, incredibly beautiful(at one point) and both  abusive toward themselves and their partners.
> It is also interesting that neither Kate nor Winona made any statements supporting him.
> As far as the video, I would bet that Amber  was told by her legal counsel not to release it.


it occurred to me when thinking about his weight that although he's not nearly as heavy as Marlon Brando, he might not mind if he did get fat as Brando did


----------



## Chagall

floatinglili said:


> ^% I agree! Lol I don't think JD and I would ever have hit it off romantically - demographics aside ! He makes a great pirate though!




A pirate can be lean and mean with sparkly white teeth too.[emoji3]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> It is for some for sure. I guess they get big egos with all the fans fawning over them and being put on a pedestal. Being in a relationship means compromise and sometimes making concessions. That's not easy for someone who's accustomed to always having their way.




Not to get all psychobabbly but I also think a lot of times the type of person who wants to be famous is somebody who is insecure and desperate for attention and/or power.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ heheh yes but good teeth are reserved for the heros amongst us whereas Sparrow is more the soft hearted villian do you think?


----------



## Chagall

floatinglili said:


> ^^ heheh yes but good teeth are reserved for the heros amongst us whereas Sparrow is more the soft hearted villian do you think?




Yep you are right. But couldn't the soft hearted villain have nice teeth too! Can't seem to find a way to move on from those pesky teeth.[emoji13]


----------



## Oryx816

Chagall said:


> Yep you are right. But couldn't the soft hearted villain have nice teeth too! Can't seem to find a way to move on from those pesky teeth.[emoji13]




I'm with you, those teeth are ghastly!  [emoji13]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Blind Item Reveal*



> *From July 20, 2015*
> 
> This was originally revealed on January 1, 2016
> 
> It is not often an A+ list mostly movie actor gets away with murder. It is even more rare that it happened in a time that is not Old Hollywood. It did happen back in the day. The actor in question in this blind is still really close to A+ list. The actor was stealing from his business partner. Our actor was not the money making machine he is now and was using a lot of drugs and couldn&#8217;t pay. He also had some other issues. He got in over his head and when the silent business partners came looking for their share of the profits, our actor pointed the finger at the other partner as to why there was no money to pay the silent partners. The guy got killed and our actor quickly got out of sight and stayed out of sight for about a year.
> 
> Johnny Depp/Anthony Fox/Viper Room
> 
> 
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2016/06/blind-items-revealed-2-revisited.html



*And for those who don't buy it because it's from CDAN*







*Source*: http://www.charleyproject.org/cases/f/fox_anthony.html


----------



## ForeverYoung87

That story/rumor isn't new. I've seen it brought up a couple of times when reading things about River Phoenix. CDAN when not completely pulling things from his butt will take really old school rumors and add his spin and write a blind item about it.  Some of his blind items are taken from rumors that are in books about old Hollywood like Natalie Wood and Kirk Douglas. I guess he likes to read those.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ForeverYoung87 said:


> That story/rumor isn't new. I've seen it brought up a couple of times when reading things about River Phoenix. CDAN when not completely pulling things from his butt will take really old school rumors and add his spin and write a blind item about it.



It *says *it's not new. He's publishing old blinds about JD.

Except he's _not_ pulling it out of his butt. This is/was a fact based investigation with a lot of sources that heavily imply Johnny threw this guy under the bus for the debts The Viper Room had.

CDAN is *not *different to other gossip sites, who carry the same disclaimer as he does...lol. The site that tried to discredit him was his competitor. 

That said, *any* gossip site should be taken with a grain of salt. 

Here is a further source (there are a lot of these investigative articles with most saying Johnny paid off Fox's daughter by giving her his share in The Viper Room)

**********************************************************************​*


> Another apparent crime that has captured the interest of California's law enforcement community is the mysterious disappearance of Anthony Fox, who vanished without a trace around Christmas, 2001. Fox was a partner in a notorious nightclub that operated as a venue for drug dealers called The Viper Room. This club was located on Hollywood's Sunset Strip and had a history of being controlled by members of the American Mafia. In the 1940s, the club, then called the Melody Room, was a gambling and drug den, controlled by Bugsy Siegel and his associates.
> 
> Decades later, this nightclub, renamed The Central, was in decline, until owner Anthony Fox was approached by a rising star in Hollywood, Johnny Depp. Depp had first arrived in Hollywood a decade earlier after dropping out of High School, dreaming of becoming a rock star. As is typical in such cases, Depp struggled for several years at menial jobs until he got his big break as an actor in the Fox Television series '21 Jump Street.' Overnight, Johnny Depp became a teen idol. The calculating Depp would then move on to serious acting in motion pictures, most notably as the FBI agent who infiltrated the New York Mafia, 'Donnie Brasco,' the strung-out lead character in 'Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas,' and the notorious drug dealer George Jung in 'Blow.' Depp has publicly called for the release of Jung from prison, where Jung is currently serving a lengthy prison sentence for drug trafficking.
> 
> When Johnny Depp teamed up with Anthony Fox to form 'The Viper Room,' the timing could not have been more perfect. At that time, New York City nightlife was being catered to by Peter Gatien's LIMELIGHT, an abandoned Church that attracted celebrities and drug dealers. That club's most popular venue was 'King of the Club Kids' Michael Alig's Disco 2000 events, which came to a grinding halt after the heroin-addled Alig murdered and dismembered a Club drug dealer named Angel Melendez. Down South during the 1990s would emerge the Miami Beach equivalent of New York's LIMELIGHT, Chris Paciello's club called LIQUID, which he ran with his and Madonna's mutual friend Ingrid Casares.
> 
> On the West Coast, no such club existed in the same league as the LIMELIGHT and LIQUID, but the opening of The Viper Room quickly filled this void. At that time in 1993 Johnny Depp's career was taking off and he would use his celebrity to turn 'The Viper Room' into the hippest and trendiest nightclub on the Sunset Strip. From the beginning, as in its previous incarnations, The Viper Room was a place where drug dealers flourished. To this day the Viper Room's website features as its logo a female snake seated atop a pair of dice, in a posture that seemingly allures her prey to be injected with her poison. On Halloween night, 1993 Johnny Depp's friend River Phoenix took such a 'roll of the dice' and died after injecting drugs into his veins inside the Viper Room. Depp was among the Viper Room employees and patrons that watched as Phoenix lay dying on the sidewalk outside the club. He was 23 years old.
> 
> As the 1990s drew to a close Federal authorities took action against those involved in the operations of THE LIMELIGHT and LIQUID nightclubs. LIMELIGHT owner Peter Gatien was charged with drug trafficking but was acquitted in a Federal trial. Gatien later pleaded guilty to income tax evasion and was deported to his native Canada. LIQUID owner Chris Paciello pleaded guilty to several crimes, including his association with members of the American Mafia as well as his role in the murder of a Staten Island woman during a botched robbery. Paciello is currently in the Witness Protection Program and may testify against Mafia associates in upcoming prosecutions.
> 
> Authorities in Los Angeles never took action against drug dealers operating out of The Viper Room, allowing them to operate with impunity as they had for decades. The only legal case that emerged by the end of the decade was Anthony Fox's lawsuit alleging that Johnny Depp had conspired to divert profits from The Viper Room. According to the Celebrity Justice section of the Warner Brothers website, the Judge in this case ruled that: "Defendant Depp . . . breached his fiduciary duties to the corporation and to Fox as a minority shareholder. The facts establish persistent and pervasive fraud and mismanagement and abuse of authority."
> 
> While lawyers for both sides were battling it out over the lawsuit, two things happened; Johnny Depp moved to France and Anthony Fox disappeared. It would seem odd to some that Fox, the single parent of a daughter to whom he was deeply devoted, would just vanish on his own, particularly given that it appeared he would win his legal battle with Depp. In Depp's case, he had met a woman with whom he wanted to start a family. Depp and his partner Vanessa Paradis settled into a new life in Paradis' home country, France, where Depp hangs out with his pals Roman Polanski, who is Hollywood's favorite Oscar-winning pedophile, and Marilyn Manson, the Devil's Advocate.
> 
> Although Johnny Depp received considerable Media attention in the past year for anti-American statements, as well as his claim that he would procure drugs for his children when they came of age, the Media has almost completely ignored the disappearance of his business partner. Depp has appeared in celebrity-friendly venues for interviews, which of course have not approached the subject of the drug dealing in his nightclub that left young people dead, nor the fact his business partner appears to have been murdered.
> 
> Attorneys for Depp have now very quietly settled their lawsuit, signing over Depp&#8217;s interests in the Viper Room to Anthony Fox&#8217;s daughter.



Source


----------



## floatinglili

I had forgotten about Depp's turn as George Jung in 'Blow'. I don't watch many films (too violent, too cruel) but I did find 'Blow' to be a thoughtful and exciting crime film to watch.  I enjoyed Depp's portrayal in the film.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It was a good film. I liked him in Chocolat too. And What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The Post didn't try to discredit him they DID discredit him lol. I used to visit CDAN all the time even back when he used to ask people for money to keep the site going. I posted a comment on a now dead forum when the whole Himmmm thing went down. There was a rumor that it was the son or some one related to a Hollywood exec I can't remember but they were eventually named. Turns out that it wasn't true and the guy and his lawyers where dming people and asking them to delete the comments. ONTD had to delete a few posts too. In his dm to me they said there was a lawsuit against Enty. 

That site is wrong more often than right. That specific story has floating around for years so him posting it on his site doesn't do anything for his credibility.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not focusing on CDAN though....lol. The actual story about Anthony Fox is very interesting if you ask me. And it's not only that site that says things don't add up.

I'm not here for an argument about CDAN.


----------



## Tivo

ForeverYoung87 said:


> The Post didn't try to discredit him they DID discredit him lol. I used to visit CDAN all the time even back when he used to ask people for money to keep the site going. I posted a comment on a now dead forum when the whole Himmmm thing went down. There was a rumor that it was the son or some one related to a Hollywood exec I can't remember but they were eventually named. Turns out that it wasn't true and the guy and his lawyers where dming people and asking them to delete the comments. ONTD had to delete a few posts too. In his dm to me they said there was a lawsuit against Enty.
> 
> That site is wrong more often than right. That specific story has floating around for years so him posting it on his site doesn't do anything for his credibility.


Who cares about CDAN? We're focusing on the story. gossip is gossip. Sometimes it's wrong sometimes it's right. 

I'm always suspicious when people go overboard discrediting x, y or z. You seem very invested.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It was a good film. I liked him in Chocolat too. And What's Eating Gilbert Grape?



I loved Depp in What's Eating Gilbert Grape. I've wished for years that he would do another film where he's acting in the role of a real and likeable person. No more Tim Burton fantasy pirate Keith Richards or Hunter S. Thompson wanna bes.

P.S. That said, I do love the soundtrack to Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas including the dialogue sound bites.


----------



## pukasonqo

off topic but i sort of lost respect for him when i read that he "collected" paintings by serial killer john wayne gacy; not even gonna go to the moral perspective of doing so but, from the artistic point of view they were awful
to be honest, is hard to know whom to believe as their press statements are obviously self serving but if he did beat AH then he deserves whatever is heading his way
DV seems to be in the rise here in oz where the sentences for the perpetrators are ridiculously short


----------



## twinkle.tink

pukasonqo said:


> off topic but i sort of lost respect for him when i read that he "collected" paintings by serial killer john wayne gacy; not even gonna go to the moral perspective of doing so but, from the artistic point of view they were awful
> to be honest, is hard to know whom to believe as their press statements are obviously self serving



Wow! I never knew that nor The Viper Room story/case. That one is beyond rumor as seen in police bulletin and the judge's statement.


Something just rings so true, to me, in her descriptions. I just get the feeling she is holding something explosive back. With cameras in the public sector every where these days to nanny cams. I think she is young and street smart enough to cover her 6. Weather it ever comes to light  

I don't usually pay much more attention than fodder...but I admit, this interest me. It has a surreal drama feel to it; almost as if it could be a book or movie. 

limom, I love the Brando comparison. 

Purly, I think that is a good theory.

Someone (sorry, I tried to go back, but could not find it) posted that they found it telling that neither Kate nor Winona has sprung to his defense. Nor any other past partner for that matter. Only Vanessa, who has a very vested  interest in protecting the JD franchise.
I agree. But, they could come put in support anytime...perhaps as distraction from the next bomb?


----------



## purly

pukasonqo said:


> off topic but i sort of lost respect for him when i read that he "collected" paintings by serial killer john wayne gacy; not even gonna go to the moral perspective of doing so but, from the artistic point of view they were awful
> to be honest, is hard to know whom to believe as their press statements are obviously self serving but if he did beat AH then he deserves whatever is heading his way
> DV seems to be in the rise here in oz where the sentences for the perpetrators are ridiculously short



THAT IS BEYOND CREEPY

A month ago, I maintained my crush on Johnny Depp. This has been a year of dead and fallen heroes and I'm sick of it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

twinkle.tink said:


> Wow! I never knew that nor The Viper Room story/case. That one is beyond rumor as seen in police bulletin and the judge's statement.
> 
> 
> Something just rings so true, to me, in her descriptions. I just get the feeling she is holding something explosive back. With cameras in the public sector every where these days to nanny cams. I think she is young and street smart enough to cover her 6. Weather it ever comes to light
> 
> I don't usually pay much more attention than fodder...but I admit, this interest me. It has a surreal drama feel to it; almost as if it could be a book or movie.
> 
> limom, I love the Brando comparison.
> 
> Purly, I think that is a good theory.
> 
> *Someone (sorry, I tried to go back, but could not find it) posted that they found it telling that neither Kate nor Winona has sprung to his defense*. Nor any other past partner for that matter. Only Vanessa, who has a very vested  interest in protecting the JD franchise.
> I agree. But, they could come put in support anytime...perhaps as distraction from the next bomb?



That was me  His first wife, Lori did come forward as well. 

They may still come forward, I guess we'll have to wait and see. I just thought it was very quiet on that front.


----------



## floatinglili

^ Kate Moss and Winona R have their own reasons for staying out of the press though they got their own pasts that they'd probably prefer not to be raked over


----------



## Singra

Tivo said:


> Who cares about CDAN? We're focusing on the story. gossip is gossip. Sometimes it's wrong sometimes it's right.
> 
> I'm always suspicious when people go overboard discrediting x, y or z. You seem very invested.




You still need to sift through the good gossip from the bad, she doesn't seem invested, it's very reasonable to point out CDAN is a terrible source and she wasn't saying the whole story was rubbish just that CDAN's spin on it is almost certainly bullsh*t. 

Her comment doesn't take away from the fact that the story and court documents exist. I'm sure most people didn't know that story existed, I know I didn't and it's kind of a doozy.

The story also shows that Depp has had his PR sewn up tight until this fiasco wth Heard, weird that he and his team are letting so much hang out... on the other hand his star is on the descent and super rich, insulated people who can feel their position slipping start behaving in all sorts of strange ways.


----------



## Singra

pukasonqo said:


> off topic but i sort of lost respect for him when i read that he "collected" paintings by serial killer john wayne gacy; not even gonna go to the moral perspective of doing so but, from the artistic point of view they were awful
> to be honest, is hard to know whom to believe as their press statements are obviously self serving but if he did beat AH then he deserves whatever is heading his way
> DV seems to be in the rise here in oz where the sentences for the perpetrators are ridiculously short



When you consider the actual victims of JWG it's repellent, I would never collect paintings of a serial killer not even in an ironic way. 

However I suppose it's important to remember that Depp is a person of his time and the nineties were a particularly nihilistic time where that kind of thing was... dare I say... it was kind of a fashionable, ironic thing to be interested in the macabre in that way. I don't think the actual context of the serial killer and his victims were considered. It was more about (generally speaking) taking the gruesome and macabre to reflect society's ills back at itself and being subversive like that was seen in that context... like what Marilyn Manson was supposed to be about. Angelina Jolie's bad girl posturing sprung from this context. 

A decade and a half later with all the problems the world is tackling it all looks very childish and indulgent.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> When you consider the actual victims of JWG it's repellent, I would never collect paintings of a serial killer not even in an ironic way.
> 
> However I suppose it's important to remember that Depp is a person of his time and the nineties were a particularly nihilistic time where that kind of thing was... dare I say... it was kind of a fashionable, ironic thing to be interested in the macabre in that way. I don't think the actual context of the serial killer and his victims were considered. It was more about (generally speaking) taking the gruesome and macabre to reflect society's ills back at itself and being subversive like that was seen in that context... like what Marilyn Manson was supposed to be about. Angelina Jolie's bad girl posturing sprung from this context.
> 
> A decade and a half later with all the problems the world is tackling it all looks very childish and indulgent.



As distateful as the art is, what you said is true . It's also what gave rise to the Heroin Chic fashion trend that saw Kate Moss rise to the top.

I was in my very late teens through late twenties and it was also embracing grunge etc against increasingly purile music in the pop charts.

Side note: The made for TV movie To Catch a Killer about JWG and starring Brian Dennehy aired in 92 or 93 and it was creepy AF.

*NOTE: It seems Johnny Depp was freaked out by the artwork.*



> Oddly, actor Johnny Depp also invested in a Gacy clown painting, and reportedly became so freaked out that he developed a pathological fear of clowns and unloaded the artwork.



https://spottedcouchartcrimeblog.co...s-the-nefarious-paintings-of-john-wayne-gacy/


----------



## mkr

Johnny is creepy AF.  But in reading the articles about him, he wanted to be a rock star but ended up an actor.  This part of his life must be very exciting for him.  He's playing with Alice Cooper and Joe Perry - legends in their own right.  Maybe he looks this way to fit in with them.  You know, street cred.  He WAS awfully pretty.  That can get you a lot of ridicule on the rock world.


----------



## floatinglili

Singra said:


> When you consider the actual victims of JWG it's repellent, I would never collect paintings of a serial killer not even in an ironic way.
> 
> However I suppose it's important to remember that Depp is a person of his time and the nineties were a particularly nihilistic time where that kind of thing was... dare I say... it was kind of a fashionable, ironic thing to be interested in the macabre in that way. I don't think the actual context of the serial killer and his victims were considered. It was more about (generally speaking) taking the gruesome and macabre to reflect society's ills back at itself and being subversive like that was seen in that context... like what Marilyn Manson was supposed to be about. Angelina Jolie's bad girl posturing sprung from this context.
> 
> A decade and a half later with all the problems the world is tackling it all looks very childish and indulgent.




Very well said! Who could forget Jolie's blood vials!? The grunge era was not a very 'wholesome' or 'sexy' time ... Heroin chic affected popular culture very deeply unfortunately. Less fashionable, more grounded people were left stranded in the upbeat 80s looks and attitudes lol


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Tivo said:


> Who cares about CDAN? We're focusing on the story. gossip is gossip. Sometimes it's wrong sometimes it's right.
> 
> I'm always suspicious when people go overboard discrediting x, y or z. You seem very invested.



People that defend him and want to believe bi's so badly are equally suspicious. Just sharing what happened to me when I left a comment about one of his "reveals" and pointing out the ridiculousness of turning something that's public info into a bi


----------



## Chagall

With everything said and done, when you separate the wheat from the chaff and with all the shady things coming out about JD I still feel that he likely abused her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> As distateful as the art is, what you said is true . It's also what gave rise to the Heroin Chic fashion trend that saw Kate Moss rise to the top.
> 
> I was in my very late teens through late twenties and it was also embracing grunge etc against increasingly purile music in the pop charts.
> 
> Side note: The made for TV movie To Catch a Killer about JWG and starring Brian Dennehy aired in 92 or 93 and it was creepy AF.
> 
> *NOTE: It seems Johnny Depp was freaked out by the artwork.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://spottedcouchartcrimeblog.co...s-the-nefarious-paintings-of-john-wayne-gacy/




This is f*ck up. Never heard of that guy but I've always been scared of clowns.


----------



## Chagall

Did Gacy get paid for his art work? In which case buying his art work supports a serial killer.  If he got paid for his art, which ever way you cut it that is wrong.


----------



## Grace123

Chagall said:


> Did Gacy get paid for his art work? In which case buying his art work supports a serial killer.  If he got paid for his art, which ever way you cut it that is wrong.




I think most of the proceeds went to groups comprised of victims of crimes.  Some bought pieces and burned them so they'd not see the light of day again and I read he gave some to his pen pal "fans."  [emoji37]


----------



## Chagall

Grace123 said:


> I think most of the proceeds went to groups comprised of victims of crimes.  Some bought pieces and burned them so they'd not see the light of day again and I read he gave some to his pen pal "fans."  [emoji37]




Oh that's a relief especially if it went to crime victims.


----------



## Chagall

I remember the 'Son Of Sam' law now about criminals and their family members not being able to profit from a crime. Nineties culture aside, I can't imagine wanting to own anything from these disgusting murderers!


----------



## pukasonqo

Grace123 said:


> I think most of the proceeds went to groups comprised of victims of crimes.  Some bought pieces and burned them so they'd not see the light of day again and I read he gave some to his pen pal "fans."  [emoji37]




i certainly hope so
buying any "art" produced by a serial killer is, to me, as morally bankrupt as buying art produced by hitler


----------



## bag-mania

It's funny how stuff from Depp's past has been revised into something more tame over the years. I found a few articles from recent years that said his Gacy painting freaked him out and he got rid of it. 

And yet, here is a bizarre Interview magazine article from the early 90s that tells a different tale. Johnny is being interviewed by director John Waters. The whole interview is weird and well worth reading but I'll copy just the part pertaining to the Gacy painting. According to Depp, the woman he was involved with at the time didn't want it in the house and so he got rid of it. Then he clearly says that HE LIKED John Wayne Gacy's paintings. So much for the "freaked him out" lies that that were put out in the media many years later to make his buying a serial killer's work more palatable.



> WATERS: Right! And we just started talking about John Wayne Gacy's paintings. How did you get yours?
> 
> DEPP: I got mine from a tattoo artist who deals on the side in art.
> 
> WATERS: But he beat you for it, right? Because they cost only 25 dollars, and you paid more.
> 
> DEPP: I know. I don't have my Gacy anymore.
> 
> WATERS: Well, didn't you say the person you were involved with at the time wouldn't allow you to have it in the house?
> 
> DEPP: No one wanted to have anything to do with it.
> 
> WATERS: I know. Even at my house it's way in the attic.
> 
> DEPP: But I like John Wayne Gacy's paintings.
> 
> WATERS: Yeah, but I hope you don't like him, because he was basically the worst dressed mass murderer in America. And, secondly, the ultimate closet queen. He just killed everyone he slept with so they wouldn't tell.
> 
> http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/new-again-johnny-depp/#_


----------



## lovemysavior

Chagall said:


> I have a cleaning for next week looming over my head! I'm trying to think if there is any way to wiggle out of it. I think I feel a sore throat coming on! They don't want you there sick do they&#128516;


I agree and hate going to the dentist too. I just recently read that using essential oils is great for oral care. I can't wait to start using them so I don't need any type of fillings or major stuff done at the dentist. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> It's funny how stuff from Depp's past has been revised into something more tame over the years. I found a few articles from recent years that said his Gacy painting freaked him out and he got rid of it.
> 
> And yet, here is a bizarre Interview magazine article from the early 90s that tells a different tale. Johnny is being interviewed by director John Waters. The whole interview is weird and well worth reading but I'll copy just the part pertaining to the Gacy painting. According to Depp, the woman he was involved with at the time didn't want it in the house and so he got rid of it. Then he clearly says that HE LIKED John Wayne Gacy's paintings. So much for the "freaked him out" lies that that were put out in the media many years later to make his buying a serial killer's work more palatable.




They have definitely been trying to clean up his past. I guess this is true of a lot of people.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> They have definitely been trying to clean up his past. I guess this is true of a lot of people.




When was that last interview about the painting taken? Before or after Amber filed for the divorce?


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> When was that last interview about the  painting taken? Before or after Amber filed for the divorce?



Way before. The interview I posted saying he liked the paintings was  from 1990. The first revisionist reference I can find where Johnny  claims the painting made him develop a fear of clowns was  around 15 years later, in the mid-2000s. I think Johnny in his 20s  spoke the truth in his interviews whereas later, when he became more  media savvy, he was much more careful about what he said publicly.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Way before. The interview I posted saying he liked the paintings was  from 1990. The first revisionist reference I can find where Johnny  claims the painting made him develop a fear of clowns was  around 15 years later, in the mid-2000s. I think Johnny in his 20s  spoke the truth in his interviews whereas later, when he became more  media savvy, he was much more careful about what he said publicly.




But people change.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> But people change.



Do they? 

Did you read the John Waters interview? He said he had already sold the painting because of his girlfriend (that's in 1990). It's not like the memory of something he didn't have anymore was going to traumatically affect him several years later. If he's changed it was how he learned to present a more marketable image of himself to the public. In that way, yes he has changed. Has he changed inside? That's debatable.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Do they?
> 
> Did you read the John Waters interview? He said he had already sold the painting because of his girlfriend (that's in 1990). It's not like the memory of something he didn't have anymore was going to traumatically affect him several years later. If he's changed it was how he learned to present a more marketable image of himself to the public. In that way, yes he has changed. Has he changed inside? That's debatable.




From what I have read generally speaking people don't change and that has certainly been my experience. We are hard wired from a young age to have certain personality traits beliefs etc. In dealing with people for the most part you have to change yourself! Certainly as they mature people can change in many small ways but I am not sure that your basic personality ever takes a 360.


----------



## Grace123

lovemysavior said:


> I agree and hate going to the dentist too. I just recently read that using essential oils is great for oral care. I can't wait to start using them so I don't need any type of fillings or major stuff done at the dentist.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app




Get a Cybersonic toothbrush and use it twice a day. Your hygienist and you will both be happy with the results. 

In fact, perhaps we could send Johnny one as a divorce gift. [emoji12]


----------



## krissa

Grace123 said:


> Get a Cybersonic toothbrush and use it twice a day. Your hygienist and you will both be happy with the results.
> 
> In fact, perhaps we could send Johnny one as a divorce gift. [emoji12]



Also a waterpik is excellent for mouth care as well.


----------



## Singra

*The Impact of Media Leaks and Abuse Claims on Johnny Depp's Divorce, According to Top Lawyers*

The media frenzy surrounding leaked photos and texts could anger the judge, regardless of who did the leaking.

Amber Heard filed for divorce from Johnny Depp just two weeks ago, but already their split has become an ugly legal and press battle. The question facing lawyers for both sides is how the fight playing out in the media will impact the legal proceedings &#8212; or whether the public relations war is the only war that really matters. 

From the outset, the breakup has captured international attention with allegations Depp has been abusing his actress wife. Those claims, which began with a court filing, a photo of a bruised Heard appearing on TMZ and a series of further leaks to the press, landed Heard on the cover of People magazine and put her name and Depp's name in headlines around the world. The press for him has been horrible and might have contributed to his latest movie, Alice Through the Looking Glass, flopping in theaters.  

Divorce attorney Jonathan Wolfe, who represented Katie Holmes in her divorce from Tom Cruise, says leaking information about a high-profile spouse can be strategic but doing so comes with an expectation that privacy will be lost. "Leaking information only adds fuel to the fire, causes more stories and provokes more negative responses from the other side," Wolfe says. "Judges also hate it and they are the ones that ultimately decide the case."

The source of the leaks is not known, but text messages allegedly from Depp's former assistant to Heard that were provided to Entertainment Tonight paint a portrait of Depp apologizing for allegedly abusive behavior, suggesting someone sympathetic to Heard is behind their revelation. (The former assistant has denied their authenticity.)

Beverly Hills divorce attorney Daniel Jaffe believes the leaks could be an effort to sway public opinion against him. &#8220;Apparently they think they&#8217;re going to get some public traction by trying to paint this very popular movie star in a bad light,&#8221; he says, adding that it's unlikely the court will attempt to stop it. "Judges sometimes issue restraining orders against talking to the press when they think the information could affect the jury pool. But we don&#8217;t have jury cases in family law, even in domestic violence cases.&#8221;

On the other side, Depp's daughter and ex have come forward to defend him and say that he is not violent, and their comments have been reported by outlets as well. Depp himself has remained silent. 

Heard, 30, who is seeking spousal support from Depp for the 15 months they were married, was granted a temporary restraining order against the 52-year-old actor. She is repped by attorneys Samantha Spector and Joseph Koenig. Depp, represented by well known Los Angeles divorce lawyer Laura Wasser, responded in court filings that Heard is "attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse." 

Celebrity divorce lawyer Neal Hersh says that while judges don't like it when cases are argued in the media, the court likely won't take it as seriously as it would if there were children involved.

Hersh is no stranger to tense divorces. He represented Kim Basinger in her divorce from Alec Baldwin and Denise Richards in her split from Charlie Sheen. He says celebrities have the same marital issues as non-celebrities, but theirs are subject to extreme public scrutiny.

Because Heard is famous, people are examining her motivations for requesting a temporary restraining order with a microscope. &#8220;It could be as simple as she just wanted protection,&#8221; he says. &#8220;If you did that no one would question you. I think it&#8217;s unfair to rush to judgment on either side of this until the process plays itself out.&#8221;

Whether the abuse allegations will impact the divorce settlement remains to be seen. 

Jaffe says his firm is seeing more domestic violence claims because the law now includes emotional battery. &#8220;If there&#8217;s a finding of domestic violence, the court has discretion to award not only more support but also a longer period of support,&#8221; he says.

California law generally provides for spousal support for half the length of the marriage, if the spouse doesn&#8217;t have sufficient assets of his or her own.

&#8220;Without minimizing domestic violence in any way, I don&#8217;t think this is going to have any effect," Hersh says. Even if Heard were to pursue the domestic violence claims further and the judge was sympathetic, he says the financial result would be &#8220;a drop in the bucket&#8221; compared to Depp&#8217;s net worth. 

Wolfe agrees the domestic violence allegations won't impact the financial outcome of their divorce case, but says "the publicity has been brutal and should make everyone involved focused on reaching a settlement now." Of course, that settlement could end up being bigger than what a court might award simply because Depp might want to end the bad publicity. Hersh says their attorneys are likely already working behind closed doors to make that happen.

&#8220;I would not be surprised if the hearing on the domestic violence matter gets postponed,&#8221; he says. "Right now, I think they&#8217;re both best served by trying to put this to bed. That&#8217;s what I think is going to happen."

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/impact-media-leaks-abuse-claims-899082


----------



## Singra

Jeez... This is the story that just won't die, wonder which side is behind these stories...



*Amber Heard Meets with Famed Lawyer Gloria Allred's Firm Amid Acrimonious Johnny Depp Divorce*

Amber Heard has had a "consultation" with renowned feminist lawyer lawyer Gloria Allred's California firm Allred Maroko Goldberg, a source tells PEOPLE. 

Heard, the source says, had a four-hour meeting with the firm in Los Angeles on Friday amid her ongoing acrimonious divorce from husband Johnny Depp, whom she alleges continually abused her. 

In addition to the divorce proceedings, Heard also filed a defamation lawsuit against comedian Doug Stanhope last week after he accused her of blackmailing Depp and lying about the alleged domestic abuse. 

Heard claims that Stanhope "orchestrated a plot to write an article, which was published at TheWrap.com, which falsely accuses plaintiff Amber Heard of 'blackmail' and other criminal behavior towards her husband, Johnny Depp, from whom she is seeking a divorce," according to the court filing. 

Heard's lawyer Charles J. Harder told PEOPLE in a statement that Heard is seeking the "maximum possible jury award" in her case against Stanhope, and will donate any monetary awards to a domestic violence charity. 

Allred, 74, is known for tackling high-profile cases. She represented the pseudonymous plantiff Jane Roe in the landmark abortion-rights case Roe v Wade, Scott Peterson's girlfriend Amber Frey in the Laci Peterson murder case, and several women who have accused Bill Cosby of sexual abuse. Allred typically works with discrimination and sexual-abuse lawsuits, and sometimes serves as a publicist and advocate for women's rights. 

http://www.people.com/article/amber-heard-gloria-allred-firm-consultation


*ARRESTED FOR DOMESTIC VIOLENCE AGAINST GIRLFRIEND*

Amber Heard -- who claims she was the victim of domestic violence by husband Johnny Depp -- was herself arrested for domestic violence against her then-domestic partner ... TMZ has learned.

According to law enforcement sources and documents, Amber and Tasya van Ree got in an argument on September 14, 2009 at Seattle-Tacoma International Airport. Amber allegedly grabbed and struck Tasya in the arm, which upset Tasya and triggered the arrest.
Amber was arrested and booked for misdemeanor domestic violence. Her mug shot was taken and she appeared in court the following day.

TMZ has obtained audio of the court hearing, where the prosecutor declined to move forward with the case -- we're told because the women both lived in California. The judge told Amber she was not off the hook ... prosecutors could reconsider and refile within the 2-year statute of limitations.

Amber thanks the judge and leaves the courtroom. 

We reached out to Amber's lawyer ... so far no word back.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/07/amber-heard-domestic-violence-arrest-partner-tasya-van-ree/


----------



## Emma150

Well my opinion is always been that they both hit each other neither is innocent


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Apparently the phone texts between Amber and JD's assistant Stephen are real.


*Also, regarding those 2014 text messages between Amber and Johnny&#8217;s assistant Stephen Deuters, People Magazine got their hands on the original iPhone backups of the text messages and they gave the backups to a computer forensic consultant. The forensic consultant says that the texts are for real. And in other text messages provided to People, Deuters and Heard are texting about getting Depp professional help for his drug and alcohol abuse.

Source http://www.celebitchy.com/489240/am...estic_violence_against_tasya_van_ree_in_2009/

and

http://www.people.com/article/amber-heard-text-messages-expert-claims-authentic*


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Apparently the phone texts between Amber and JD's assistant Stephen are real.
> 
> 
> *Also, regarding those 2014 text messages between Amber and Johnnys assistant Stephen Deuters, People Magazine got their hands on the original iPhone backups of the text messages and they gave the backups to a computer forensic consultant. The forensic consultant says that the texts are for real. And in other text messages provided to People, Deuters and Heard are texting about getting Depp professional help for his drug and alcohol abuse.
> 
> Source http://www.celebitchy.com/489240/am...estic_violence_against_tasya_van_ree_in_2009/
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/amber-heard-text-messages-expert-claims-authentic*




I'm glad the texts authenticity has been confirmed. It makes sense that Johnny's employee would lie and say they weren't real. He wants to keep his job and he certainly doesn't want Johnny to know that his out of control behavior was being discussed.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The more I hear about his folks defending him and essentially lying, it sickens me. It's a clear cut case in terms of morals but the factor of his employees defending him and blacklisting an abused women because of job security and/or money... well.


----------



## Charles

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Apparently the phone texts between Amber and JD's assistant Stephen are real.
> 
> *http://www.people.com/article/amber-heard-text-messages-expert-claims-authentic*



That's what I thought was dumb from whoever was lying.  Texts are easily verified, so someone was gonna be called out eventually.  It would be a major blunder for her to release them if they weren't real.


----------



## Chagall

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The more I hear about his folks defending him and essentially lying, it sickens me. It's a clear cut case in terms of morals but the factor of his employees defending him and blacklisting an abused women because of job security and/or money... well.




You are so right. His employees jobs are more important to them than being honest about what an abused woman had to endure.


----------



## cakegirl

Abuse aside, the texts are such an odd look into a  celebrity marriage. I can't imagine my husband's assistant apologizing for him and doing damage control after a fight. Much less trying to excuse abuse- he could behave as horribly as he wanted and he had people on the payroll to clean up after him.


----------



## bag-mania

*Depps fall from heartthrob to hobo*

He was the last great Gen X icon, a movie star for the 1990s: disaffected, striking, weird. His beauty was original  he looked like no one else, instantaneously generational. He dated Winona Ryder and Kate Moss at the height of their careers. He turned down roles that made stars of Brad Pitt, Keanu Reeves and Tom Cruise, never looking back, never expressing regret.

He preferred to play freaks and outcasts in movies that made little money  Cry-Baby, Whats Eating Gilbert Grape? Edward Scissorhands  and those risks earned him the respect of his peers. Marlon Brando, Bob Dylan, Hunter S. Thompson, Keith Richards  all befriended him.

Johnny Depp was peerless.

Hes got other young actors imitating his career, director John Waters told Time magazine in 1997. I actually hear people say, I want to do a Johnny Depp. Hes real. He plays heroes in an uncorny way.

Depp exuded a rare combination of danger and fragility, and both felt authentic. He spoke of dark experiences with drugs, *alcohol and his own temper, yet would rhapsodize about playing Barbies with his little girl. He quietly visited sick kids in hospitals, dressing as his most famous character, Captain Jack Sparrow from Pirates of the Caribbean.

He was, in short, the coolest. And then, less than two weeks ago, Depp became a pariah, accused by his estranged wife, Amber Heard, of domestic violence. That was followed by a wave of photos and text messages seeming to support her claims.

Last week, a judge granted Heard a restraining order against Depp. Heard filed for divorce on May 23, just three days after Depps mother died.

Heards allegations may seem shocking, at odds with Depps hard-won makeover into a family-friendly Disney star. But a look back reveals a long history of booze, drugs and violence.

Depp, now 52, seems to have gone off the rails in 2012, the year he split from Vanessa Paradis, mother of their two children. He then married Heard, a blond starlet 22 years his junior, and renewed his friendship with decadent rock star Marilyn Manson.

Then came the public appearances: stumbling and slurring his words, most notably while presenting at 2014s Hollywood Film Awards. Forbes magazine ranked him the most overpaid actor of 2015. He began showing up on red carpets in poor hygiene, displaying rotten, bloody teeth.

What happened to Johnny Depp?

Depp was born in Owensboro, Ky., on June 9, 1963. His mom was a waitress and his dad, who left when Depp was 15, was a civil engineer. He has said that his family moved at least 20 times and that his childhood was rough.

It was a relatively violent upbringing, he told Rolling Stone in 2013. If you did something wrong, you got hit. If you didnt do something wrong, you got hit. But my parents, they did the best they could with what they knew.

He has said that by 14, he had tried every kind of drug there was. He was also, he said, a cutter, wounding himself to feel physical rather than emotional pain.

Depp dropped out of high school at 16, joined a band called The Kids, and moved out to Los Angeles to become a rock star. A mutual friend introduced Depp to Nicolas Cage, and Depp fell into acting. In 1987, he won the lead role on Foxs 21 Jump Street, a drama about baby-faced undercover cops infiltrating high schools to bust kids for drugs.

It turned Depp into an instant teen idol, and he hated everything about it. I dont want to be .&#8201;.&#8201;. some spokesman for Just Say No to Drugs,&#8201; he told Movieline magazine in 1990. Im just as f-&#8202;-ked up as the next guy.

After Fox refused to let him out of his contract, Movieline *reported that Depp had become an ego monster on set and has set fire to his underwear, been deliberately belligerent to producers, and even thrown them a punch or two.

It all only burnished Depps rebellious image, and when he took the lead role in John Waters 1990 film, Cry-Baby  sending up his heartthrob image under the filthiest American director ever  it cemented Depps status as both insider and outsider.

He next starred as the titular lead in Tim Burtons Edward Scissorhands and got engaged to his co-star, Winona Ryder, tattooing Winona Forever on his right arm. When they began dating, she was 18 to his 26.

Depp was rich, famous and in love, but the rage was still there  along with his insistence that his hard-partying days were *behind him.

Ive got a bit of a temper, he told Rolling Stone in 1991, adding that he was sorry about his younger, hellion, hitting-the-sauce-hard kind of days.

Ryder and Depp split in 1993 without marrying. He began filming Whats Eating Gilbert Grape? and by all accounts was horrible to work with, reportedly bullying his co-star, a teenage Leonardo DiCaprio, into eating a rotten egg. I tortured him, Depp admitted to Us Weekly in February. I really did.

At the time, he copped to rampant self-abuse on set. I was poisoning myself beyond belief, he told Vanity Fair in 1997. There was a lot of liquor. A lot of liquor.

He was asked whether he had been using heroin at the time.

Oh, lets not talk about that, Depp said. It was a very sad time for me.

In October 1993, the actor River Phoenix died at age 23 of a drug overdose outside Depps LA nightclub, The Viper Room. Phoenix had been partying inside with other young celebs. Depp denied his club was a drug den and blamed the media for linking Phoenixs overdose to him.

They made it into a fiasco of lies to sell f-&#8202;-king magazines, Depp told Playboy in 1996. They said he was doing drugs in my club, that I allow people to do drugs in my club. What a ridiculous f-&#8202;-king thought!

By 1994, Depp was with Kate Moss, the waifish supermodel who gave rise to heroin chic. A copious drinker, she was nicknamed The Tank. Depp had his tattoo altered to read Wino Forever, and in 1994, while staying with Moss at The Mark Hotel in Manhattan, Depp was arrested for trashing their room, causing $9,767.12 in damages.

The next night, Depp made headlines in Page Six after a bar fight in the East Village. It didnt take long for Johnny Depp-lorable to show his wild side again, read the copy, reporting the actor allegedly sparked a fight after slamming into a patron and saying, F-&#8202;-k you. (Depp denied it.)

In 1998, after four years together, Depp split with Moss and quickly rebounded with French actress/pop star Vanessa Paradis. Three months later, Paradis was pregnant, and thus began the re-invention of Johnny Depp: from Hollywood hell-raiser to rehabbed family man, tamed by his new love and new family, tucked away in the French countryside.

In interviews throughout the years, Depp has stuck to familiar themes: his rage and his issues with drugs and alcohol.

On attacking paparazzi in London in 1998 with a 2-foot-long piece of wood: The beauty, the poetry of the fear in their eyes, in these filthy little maggots faces, was so worth it. I didnt mind *going to jail for, what, five, six hours? (Premiere magazine, 1999).

continued
http://pagesix.com/2016/06/05/johnny-depps-tragic-fall-from-heartthrob-to-washed-up-hobo/


----------



## bag-mania

*Depp&#8217;s fall from heartthrob to &#8216;hobo&#8217;* (continued)

&#8220;I mean, I drink, so I still have that form of escape. But .&#8201;.&#8201;. you realize that you&#8217;re hurting the people around you, and you&#8217;re scaring the people around you.&#8221; (The Guard*ian, 2001)

&#8220;I was just kind of pickling myself over a period of years.&#8221; (GQ, 2003)

&#8220;At a certain point [friends and family] intervened. At the time, I said I appreciated it. I went through the motions.&#8221; (Playboy, 2004)

&#8220;I still have .&#8201;.&#8201;. the hillbilly rage, as it&#8217;s been called. I may even break a television set here and there; it just doesn&#8217;t get written about, because I&#8217;m not doing it in a hotel.&#8221; (The Guardian, 2006)

In 2011, the writer Nick *Tosches, a friend of Depp&#8217;s, profiled him for Vanity Fair. They met at Depp&#8217;s rented manor in London, drinking wine and smoking cigarettes late into the night. At some point, Depp disappeared, and Tosches later found him &#8220;dead-out asleep in the toilet.&#8221;

Two years later, Depp showed up for a Rolling Stone interview &#8220;dressed like a hobo other hobos would worry about.&#8221; Depp, who has an estimated net worth of $400 million, wore shredded jeans held together with duct tape and a torn fedora. He drank a nonalcoholic beer and said he hadn&#8217;t touched alcohol in 18 months.

Depp&#8217;s narrative wasn&#8217;t supposed to go like this. He had the perfect arc: bad boy reformed by true love, the Hollywood rebel who became a megastar on his own terms.

Something seemed to break in him, though, after the wild success of the first &#8220;Pirates&#8221; movie in 2003. It grossed $654 million worldwide and put Depp back right where he began: beholden to a major studio, a product, a living embodiment of a theme ride.

Over the past several years, Depp&#8217;s eccentricities, once so endearing, have curdled into something creepy. Audiences became exhausted with his wigs-and-makeup routine, and his most *recent films &#8212; 2010&#8217;s &#8220;The Tourist,&#8221; 2013&#8217;s &#8220;The Lone Ranger,&#8221; last year&#8217;s &#8220;Mortdecai&#8221; and last month&#8217;s &#8220;Alice Through the Looking Glass&#8221; &#8212; have been flops.

His one professional bright spot: critical raves for his role as the gangster Whitey Bulger in 2015&#8217;s &#8220;Black Mass.&#8221; Yet he did not get an Oscar nomination, and the co-star he&#8217;d once tormented, Leonardo DiCaprio, won for &#8220;The Revenant.&#8221;

Meanwhile, as public sentiment swings to Heard&#8217;s side, Depp has been partying in Europe. Last week, he was photographed nearly getting into a fight outside a bar in Denmark at 2:30 a.m. An advocacy group called Women&#8217;s Aid has called for Depp to be dropped from Dior&#8217;s poorly named &#8220;Sauvage&#8221; campaign.

Depp himself has yet to issue comment on Heard&#8217;s claims, but three years ago, he told Rolling Stone that when stressed, he most often hears Marlon Brando&#8217;s voice in his head, giving him this advice: &#8220;F-&#8202;-k it. F-&#8202;-k it. You don&#8217;t need this s-&#8202;-t. F-&#8202;-k it.&#8221;

&#8220;Marlon got to a point in his life where he just said, &#8216;I don&#8217;t care,&#8217;&#8201;&#8221; Depp said. &#8220;And that must be some species of nirvana. It has to be. It&#8217;s freedom.&#8221;

http://pagesix.com/2016/06/05/johnny-depps-tragic-fall-from-heartthrob-to-washed-up-hobo/


----------



## Chagall

cakegirl said:


> Abuse aside, the texts are such an odd look into a  celebrity marriage. I can't imagine my husband's assistant apologizing for him and doing damage control after a fight. Much less trying to excuse abuse- he could behave as horribly as he wanted and he had people on the payroll to clean up after him.




Yes, it seems like he had a 'clean up' crew that almost enabled him. He didn't have to be accountable for his actions.


----------



## pinky7129

Now they're attacking AH saying she was involved in a DV with her ex. Not that this has any legal bearing on this case I believe. 
If it wasn't a celebrity, I would say that this is just victim blaming.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pinky7129 said:


> Now they're attacking AH saying she was involved in a DV with her ex. Not that this has any legal bearing on this case I believe.
> If it wasn't a celebrity, I would say that this is just victim blaming.



Exactly! What does that have to do with anything? Same as Johnny NOT beating up Vanessa has nothing to do with this case, either. The comments section on these stories is sickening.... now sexuality is being used as a tool to attack Amber with mercilessly. First it was her looks, her career, now this. SMH...


----------



## lallybelle

Eh, I don't think People is reliable in that regard. The courts have to get the phone, text & backups, not some so called expert by people magazine.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Exactly! What does that have to do with anything? Same as Johnny NOT beating up Vanessa has nothing to do with this case, either. The comments section on these stories is sickening.... now sexuality is being used as a tool to attack Amber with mercilessly. First it was her looks, her career, now this. SMH...



Well if all the tea is going to be spilled about his past why not hers????


----------



## bag-mania

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Exactly! What does that have to do with anything? Same as Johnny NOT beating up Vanessa has nothing to do with this case, either. The comments section on these stories is sickening.... now sexuality is being used as a tool to attack Amber with mercilessly. First it was her looks, her career, now this. SMH...



It's typical to bash the woman, particularly when it involves a popular male celebrity. Several pages back posters were mocking Amber for being a high school dropout. Well, what the heck do they think Johnny is? Funny how Amber is uneducated and easy to look down on even though her education level is the same as her husband's.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> it's typical to bash the woman, particularly when it involves a popular male celebrity. Several pages back posters were mocking amber for being a high school dropout. Well, what the heck do they think johnny is? Funny how amber is uneducated and easy to look down on even though her education level is the same as her husband's.



++++++++++1... or

+3242348934738947328


----------



## Singra

Charles said:


> That's what I thought was dumb from whoever was lying.  *Texts are easily verified*, so someone was gonna be called out eventually.  It would be a major blunder for her to release them if they weren't real.



Apparently it depends on the carrier (someone in the US will need to verify if that's true).

I couldn't see the texts being completely fabricated, they're quite something to make up entirely. It's quite ballsy to lie about them but apparently these screenshots won't factor much in the divorce settlement. In terms of who's lying about them as long as they don't go to court on the DV charges/accusations it's going to be a non-issue ...and according to the rumour mill Heard still loves Depp enough not to press DV charges against him.

I think it was a mistake to leak the texts, I don't know that it helps Heard that much.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> Apparently it depends on the carrier (someone in the US will need to verify if that's true).
> 
> I couldn't see the texts being completely fabricated, they're quite something to make up entirely. It's quite ballsy to lie about them but apparently these screenshots won't factor much in the divorce settlement. In terms of who's lying about them as long as they don't go to court on the DV charges/accusations it's going to be a non-issue ...and according to the rumour mill Heard still loves Depp enough not to press DV charges against him.
> 
> *I think it was a mistake to leak the texts, I don't know that it helps Heard that much.*



It may not make much difference in the divorce settlement but it means a lot as far as Amber's believability. Many people thought she was flat out lying about the abuse. Sometimes it's important to just be believed. Seeing evidence like this is the only thing that might change minds. 

Lots of people thought Monica Lewinsky was lying too, until she brought out a certain blue dress.


----------



## Neospecies

lallybelle said:


> Eh, I don't think People is reliable in that regard. *The courts have to get the phone, text & backups, not some so called expert by people magazine.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, to hold up in court, TMs have to be obtained legally.  To my understanding, the judges will likely not approve such request unless it's for life threatening or major reasons.
> 
> In this case, it might have been something leaked from someone involved.  Or as someone said, this was part of the hack happened to AH a few month back.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> All I have to say is thank the gawds I have no belief in the institution of marriage....too many unnecessary headaches, for me.


 Ditto


----------



## Chagall

decophile said:


> ditto




+1


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> It may not make much difference in the divorce settlement but it means a lot as far as Amber's believability. Many people thought she was flat out lying about the abuse. Sometimes it's important to just be believed. Seeing evidence like this is the only thing that might change minds.
> 
> Lots of people thought Monica Lewinsky was lying too, until she brought out a certain blue dress.



The point about the divorce settlement was speculation as to why Depp's team may have lied, if it doesn't end up in court the consequences of lying are much less. 

These aren't politicians, they're entertainers who's personal lives don't have much impact on the public discourse in that way... less is more imo. 

Also it doesn't really seem to have done much to sway public opinion, the majority of people out there seem to be in Depp's camp and besides she already had eyewitness testimony plus photos of bruises, all the texts seems to do was extend the tawdriness of the story and Depp's team countered in a rather bold way. All she has to do is be patient, Depp is on his own downward spiral he'll slip up sooner or later. 

It seems wise for Heard to maintain a distance from the whole thing especially if she wants a career after this, currently it looks like her team is doing an awful lot of leaking to "protect" her image... something Hollywood power players (who I imagine really value their privacy) might not take kindly too regardless of what the story is or who the victim is.

And then there's the question of where they got those particular screen grabs from because if the screen grabs are to be taken at face value then someone took screen grabs of the assistant's phone on the day of the conversation and leaked those, why not just leak screen grabs of her backup and crop out the name on the phone?


----------



## Deco

If Amber truly has the video, she doesn't need to publish it and sear her abuse and humiliation into our collective memories.  I don't need documentary footage proof that badly to expect her to submit to public humiliation or to jeopardize her career.   But if this video exists, she should under seal deliver the video to the police and get JD arrested and put away.


----------



## Hobbsy

Glitterandstuds said:


> Well if all the tea is going to be spilled about his past why not hers????


Exactly! She's a nut case!!


----------



## bag-mania

Reading those texts again has me shaking my head. An apologetic employee trying to make excuses for  his employer's behavior: 

Hes incredibly apologetic and knows that he has done wrong. He wants  to get better now. Hes been very explicit about that this morning.
"He was appalled. When I told him he kicked you, he cried."
"He's a little lost boy. And needs all the help he can get. He is so very sorry, as he should be".

Like  Johnny is this pitiful figure and everyone needs to back off and cut  him some slack. It's not easy to be a misunderstood genius after all.

I wonder if he ever apologized to his wife himself or if he always had a flunkie to do it for him.


----------



## Chagall

decophile said:


> if amber truly has the video, she doesn't need to publish it and sear her abuse and humiliation into our collective memories.  I don't need documentary footage proof that badly to expect her to submit to public humiliation or to jeopardize her career.   But if this video exists, she should under seal deliver the video to the police and get jd arrested and put away.




+1


----------



## Neospecies

I also wonder if the work of the texts leaking out was from someone on her side, like one of her friends or someone without counsel wanting to 'help' her out.  Not AH/her lawyers themselves.

What lawyer would advice their client to leak this out?  Wouldn't it be better to use it against the other side?


----------



## Sugarstained

Singra said:


> And then there's the question of where they got those particular screen grabs from because if the screen grabs are to be taken at face value then someone took screen grabs of the assistant's phone on the day of the conversation and leaked those, why not just leak screen grabs of her backup and crop out the name on the phone?



Those screen shots would have had to come from her phone, not the assistant's.

Any forensic investigation of the authenticity of the content would have to be conducted from access to her phone and/or account. Without that access, an investigator might be able to show that the screen shots came from her phone (from image metadata), but that wouldn't prove that the messages were sent from the assistant's number.

(Note: I'm not saying any of it is true or made up. At this point, I find both sides to be highly questionable.)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> Reading those texts again has me shaking my head. An apologetic employee trying to make excuses for  his employer's behavior:
> 
> Hes incredibly apologetic and knows that he has done wrong. He wants  to get better now. Hes been very explicit about that this morning.
> "He was appalled. When I told him he kicked you, he cried."
> "He's a little lost boy. And needs all the help he can get. He is so very sorry, as he should be".
> 
> Like  Johnny is this pitiful figure and everyone needs to back off and cut  him some slack. It's not easy to be a misunderstood genius after all.
> 
> I wonder if he ever apologized to his wife himself or if he always had a flunkie to do it for him.



Again, +394023932

I can't get over him kicking her. Wtf?


----------



## mkr

She will get spousal support and/or a settlement when they divorce.  This is a given no matter how it ended.

Hasn't she said she wasn't pressing charges?  If he did abuse her she needs to spill her guts and press the charges, otherwise no one will ever know the truth and more than likely not believe her.  And she will be toast and he will move on to the next woman and possibly abuse her too.


----------



## Chagall

I think she should press charges but not release the video to any other avenue than the police and her lawyers! There is nothing to be gained by subjecting yourself to that kind of public humiliation. That is almost like being abused twice.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> I think she should press charges but not release the video to any other avenue than the police and her lawyers! There is nothing to be gained by subjecting yourself to that kind of public humiliation. That is almost like being abused twice.




At least she'll prove that she didn't make it up.


----------



## Chagall

dangerouscurves said:


> At least she'll prove that she didn't make it up.




I suppose but if she released it to the police and he was arrested would that not be enough proof! If the video does document the supposed attack it is a crime requiring police intervention.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> I suppose but if she released it to the police and he was arrested would that not be enough proof! If the video does document the supposed attack it is a crime requiring police intervention.




Then give it to the police!


----------



## baghagg

He's probably not ' on tour' in Europe,  he's probably drying out there. .


----------



## Chagall

dangerouscurves said:


> Then give it to the police!




That's what I said!


----------



## Chagall

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @Chagall...I'm not being rude but have you ever seen that Seinfeld episode with Elaine and the exclamation point?




Just saw this! Yes I did! And yes you are!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> She will get spousal support and/or a settlement when they divorce.  This is a given no matter how it ended.
> 
> Hasn't she said she wasn't pressing charges?  If he did abuse her she needs to spill her guts and press the charges, otherwise no one will ever know the truth and more than likely not believe her.  And she will be toast and he will move on to the next woman and possibly abuse her too.



I can kinda understand where she's coming from on this, she doesn't hate him or want harm to come to him, but maybe feels he deserves some form of justice for abusing her and how she feels about it. It's not black and white. 



dangerouscurves said:


> Then give it to the police!



Yep, I'm sure her legal team will give it in case they need more evidence.


----------



## bag-mania

baghagg said:


> He's probably not ' on tour' in Europe,  he's probably drying out there. .




That's what he should be doing, but no. The paps over there have taken numerous photos of him partying after his shows. It's just business as usual for him.


----------



## bag-mania

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I can kinda understand where she's coming from on this, she doesn't hate him or want harm to come to him, but maybe feels he deserves some form of justice for abusing her and how she feels about it. It's not black and white.




That's the sense I get. She's angry and she wants out of the marriage but she doesn't want to destroy him.


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> It's typical to bash the woman, particularly when it involves a popular male celebrity. Several pages back posters were mocking Amber for being a high school dropout. Well, what the heck do they think Johnny is? Funny how Amber is uneducated and easy to look down on even though her education level is the same as her husband's.



The difference is that he's a $400 million worth, A-list Hollywood actor who doesn't need it. She's an unknown, unsuccessful actress who has nothing to fall back on, not even a high school diploma, or any savings.
No one said they're not equally uneducated. It's just that she could need it. Look at someone like Eva Longoria who has a BA and MA degree but is also successful. It just speaks amounts about Amber's ambitions and drive. She just wants the easy life of spending her husband's money while not working. Education doesn't seem to be her priority, and under education I also count things like taking drama classes. She could really need those.


----------



## bag-mania

BagBerry13 said:


> The difference is that he's a $400 million worth, A-list Hollywood actor who doesn't need it. She's an unknown, unsuccessful actress who has nothing to fall back on, not even a high school diploma, or any savings.
> 
> No one said they're not equally uneducated. It's just that she could need it. Look at someone like Eva Longoria who has a BA and MA degree but is also successful. It just speaks amounts about Amber's ambitions and drive. She just wants the easy life of spending her husband's money while not working. Education doesn't seem to be her priority, and under education I also count things like taking drama classes. She could really need those.




A degree isn't needed to be an actor. Amber chose acting as her career. I've never seen her act but I think someone else here said she was worth about $4 million. While that's a pittance compared to Johnny, I know several people with doctorates who haven't earned anywhere near as much. 

There are many wives who only earn a fraction of what their husbands make. That's the world we live in. That's why divorce laws were written to provide protection for them. 

Whether Amber is a gold digger or not, whether he abused her or not, Johnny married her without a prenup. Shame on him. He should have known better. What it comes down to is she's been living on a large amount of his money since she's been married to him and legally she's allowed to ask for it now. She doesn't have to be the bigger person and go off and make her own way.


----------



## BagBerry13

You don't get it. Let me spell it out. Yes, she's an actress. She's a bad actress _not_ worth $4 million proven by what she made on The Danish Girl. If you chose acting as your career you should work on getting better. She doesn't seem like the "working hard" kinda type if she struggled getting a HS diploma leave alone now _not_ taking any acting classes to improve herself. How is she supposed to support herself once the spousal support runs out? And this is where even just a drama degree comes in handy. People like Jessica Chastain, Oscar Isaac, Viola Davis or Rachel McAdams are looked at differently than those like Amber just trying to get by.
As an article posted here mentioned previously, she buys too much into the Hollywood scene rather than working her a*s off. It has nothing to do with the prenup. She wasn't ambitious before the marriage and she won't be afterwards.


----------



## bag-princess

BagBerry13 said:


> The difference is that he's a $400 million worth, A-list Hollywood actor who doesn't need it. She's an unknown, unsuccessful actress who has nothing to fall back on, *not even a high school diploma*, or any savings.
> No one said they're not equally uneducated. It's just that she could need it. Look at someone like Eva Longoria who has a BA and MA degree but is also successful. It just speaks amounts about Amber's ambitions and drive. She just wants the easy life of spending her husband's money while not working. Education doesn't seem to be her priority, and under education I also count things like taking drama classes. She could really need those.





WHAT!!! 


now i know that people like to go on about how a college degree is not necessary but no high school diploma i can't understand!


----------



## bisousx

Waiting to hear someone criticize Johnny for not going back to school ... you know, like a Natalie Portman or Emma Watson type.


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Waiting to hear someone criticize Johnny for not going back to school ... you know, like a Natalie Portman or Emma Watson type.





He didn't graduate from HS either???


----------



## Chagall

According to her biography she earned her high school diploma through a home study course.


----------



## bisousx

bag-mania said:


> It's typical to bash the woman, particularly when it involves a popular male celebrity. Several pages back posters were mocking Amber for being a high school dropout. Well, what the heck do they think Johnny is? Funny how Amber is uneducated and easy to look down on even though her education level is the same as her husband's.





bag-princess said:


> He didn't graduate from HS either???




Going by this post, it appears he didn't. He definitely did not get his bachelor's. I'm just saying, some are grasping at straws to attack a woman's character and turning a blind eye to the man. I'll wait for the day that someone brings up what a pity it is that a man as wealthy as Johnny never went back for his education and what a worldly, interesting person he would be if only he had his college degree. 


*(Not directed at you bag princess)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> According to her biography she earned her high school diploma through a home study course.




Lol! Like the Jenners?


----------



## Chagall

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Like the Jenners?




Hopefully not but many people obtain their diploma this way and it is quite possible she did also.


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Going by this post, it appears he didn't. He definitely did not get his bachelor's. I'm just saying, some are grasping at straws to attack a woman's character and turning a blind eye to the man. I'll wait for the day that someone brings up what a pity it is that a man as wealthy as Johnny never went back for his education and what a worldly, interesting person he would be if only he had his college degree.
> 
> 
> **(Not directed at you bag princess)*




no problem at all!  




dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Like the Jenners?




:giggles:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Like the Jenners?



:giggles:



Chagall said:


> Hopefully not but many people obtain their diploma this way and it is quite possible she did also.



Yep.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> He didn't graduate from HS either???




Nope. It was in the article I posted earlier. It sounds like he was the typical punk who couldn't be bothered with learning. Here is that part of the interview.





> WATERS: What made you quit school?
> 
> DEPP: Well, you know, I had been in high school for three years, and I might just as well have come in yesterday.
> 
> WATERS: What do you mean?
> 
> DEPP: I had no credits. I mean, basically, I had, like, eight credits,  and I was in my third year of high school, and I didn't want to be  there, and I was bored out of my mind, and I hate it.
> 
> WATERS: I  was with you recently when one of your teachers who had failed you  asked you to sign an autograph for him. I remembered you were so  perplexed.
> 
> DEPP: Well, what was I supposed to say? I mean, he failed me.
> 
> WATERS: I'd still like to punch some of the teachers I had in high school.
> 
> DEPP: I remember one time this teacher yelled at me so heavily in front  of the entire class. He was such a dick. He didn't have any time for me  then, and now, all of a sudden, he wants an autograph?
> 
> WATERS: Did he encourage you?
> 
> DEPP: ****. They all through I was going to end up in jail, a drug addict.
> 
> WATERS: And how do you feel now when the network asks you to do antidrug things or "Don't Drop Out" promos?
> 
> DEPP: Well, recently they wanted me to do a public-service announcement  that said, "Hi, I'm Johnny Depp, and listen: stay in school and graduate  because it means the world to me and to you," and all this stuff. And I  thought, Well I've been working for these people for four years. Don't  they know I'm a dropout? How can I tell people to stay in school?
> 
> WATERS: And they still wanted you?
> 
> DEPP: No, then they said, "Oh, yes, we forgot."
> 
> WATERS: So you quit school and ran away to Hollywood.
> 
> DEPP: Well, I didn't go to Hollywood until five years later.
> 
> WATERS: Oh. What did you do in those five years?
> 
> DEPP: I played in rock-'n'-roll clubs in Florida. I was underage, but  they would let me come in the back door to play, and then I'd have to  leave after the first set. That's how I made a living.
> 
> WATERS: How much did you make a night?
> 
> DEPP: Oh, 25 dollars. But at times we would make $2,100we used to make  that for the entire group and road crew, which is a lot. We did a show  with Iggy Pop when I was 18.
> 
> WATERS: And did you get along?
> 
> DEPP: Well, after we did two shows I got really drunk, _really_  drunk. I was at the bar after the club had closed. I was, I don't know,  getting ready to puke or something. And I saw Iggy in skimpy little  pants, wandering around the club with a dog. And for some reason, and I  don't know whyI think I just wanted to get a response out of himI  started screaming at him. I started calling him names and ****. I  started screaming and yelling at him, "**** you!" I don't know why,  because I always idolized him. And he walked over to me and just looked  at me, and I thought he was gonna hit me. And he said, "You little  turd." And he walked away.
> 
> Read more: http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/new-again-johnny-depp/#_


----------



## Charles

Glitterandstuds said:


> Well if all the tea is going to be spilled about his past why not hers????



Because he's not claiming she hit him.


----------



## Charles

X



BagBerry13 said:


> The difference is that he's a $400 million worth, A-list Hollywood actor who doesn't need it. She's an unknown, unsuccessful actress who has nothing to fall back on, not even a high school diploma, or any savings.
> No one said they're not equally uneducated. It's just that she could need it. Look at someone like Eva Longoria who has a BA and MA degree but is also successful. It just speaks amounts about Amber's ambitions and drive. She just wants the easy life of spending her husband's money while not working. Education doesn't seem to be her priority, and under education I also count things like taking drama classes. She could really need those.



She's not unknown nor unsuccessful.  I was well aware of her prior to her meeting JD.  She's been in like 25 movies and is slated to be in the Justice League and Aquaman movies.  Perhaps if you lived in the US, you'd have a better grasp on who's popular and who's done what.  Remember, JD has 22 years of career on her. By the time JD was 30 the only major role he was know for was Platoon and 21 Jump St.  Around 30 is when his career took off.  She doesn't need a diploma to fall back on (AA or BA, cause contrary to what you state, she does have a HS diploma).  She'll do just fine with or without him.
Honestly, you really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Hobbsy

She may have hit him, seems she did her lesbian lover!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Charles said:


> Because he's not claiming she hit him.



Doesn't matter when a situation like this happens the tea is usually spilled on both parties not just one of them, it's how the media works. I get you are protective over saint Amber but if his past is going to come up you bet your *** the media is going to drag hers up as well.


----------



## Charles

Hobbsy said:


> She may have hit him, seems she did her lesbian lover!



Well, if her ex wants to press charges for that it would matter.  Given she's not, nor is Johnny, her possible violence isn't in question, nor should it be.


----------



## Charles

Glitterandstuds said:


> Doesn't matter when a situation like this happens the tea is usually spilled on both parties not just one of them, it's how the media works. I get you are protective over saint Amber but if his past is going to come up you bet your *** the media is going to drag hers up as well.



You asked why her past shouldn't be brought up.  I explained why.  I'm aware of how the media works.  Doesn't mean I can't disagree with it.  Domestic violence and sexual assault are the only time we bring the victim's past up.  Imagine if your house got broken into and someone said "Well, you have left your door unlocked before, soooo...maybe you deserved it".  Your past has nothing to do with the current crime, nor should it.  Same here.
As far as me being protective, I'm protective over anyone who's possibly been/being abused.  First off, the majority of abuse cases don't even get reported.  Wonder why?  Second, In the vast majority of cases that are reported, there's no reason for the woman to be lying and typically, as evident by posts like yours, the woman is somehow blamed, her past actions brought up, and caused to endure ridicule and hateful comments/actions.  You have a woman with pictures of abuse, friends corroborating her story, and text messages of Depp's abuse being discussed with his assistant, yet people are still calling her a gold diggin liar.  It's pathetic.


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-princess said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> now i know that people like to go on about how a college degree is not necessary but no high school diploma i can't understand!



Well, she did get it on her second attempt. She dropped out of high school at 16 and got it later.



bag-princess said:


> He didn't graduate from HS either???



He really dropped out. But who cares he's got millions. Amber doesn't. No one would say anything if she were a Gisele Bündchen kind of type with millions in the bank.



Charles said:


> Need to borrow a flashlight so you can find your way out?  Must be pretty dark being so far up Johnny's a$$.
> 
> She's not unknown nor unsuccessful.  I was well aware of her prior to her meeting JD.  She's been in like 25 movies and is slated to be in the Justice League and Aquaman movies.  Perhaps if you lived in the US, you'd have a better grasp on who's popular and who's done what.  Remember, JD has 22 years of career on her. By the time JD was 30 the only major role he was know for was Platoon and 21 Jump St.  Around 30 is when his career took off.  She doesn't need a diploma to fall back on (AA or BA, cause contrary to what you state, she does have a HS diploma).  She'll do just fine with or without him.
> Honestly, you really don't know what you're talking about.



Sorry, you've picked the wrong girl. I probably know better who's famous in the US than you do with who's famous over here. All she did prior to meeting Johnny Depp were guest appearances on TV shows and indies no one ever heard of. Not even her co-star Mickey Rourke could remember her and they were in a film together. Getting into a comic book movie nowadays as a talentless actress is not an accomplishment if you're pretty. Just look at Olivia Munn. Even she got a part.
Seems like you need a flashlight for Amber's a*s just as much as the person you've quoted.


----------



## Charles

BagBerry13 said:


> Sorry, you've picked the wrong girl. I probably know better who's famous in the US than you do with who's famous over here. All she did prior to meeting Johnny Depp were guest appearances on TV shows and indies no one ever heard of. Not even her co-star Mickey Rourke could remember her and they were in a film together. Getting into a comic book movie nowadays as a talentless actress is not an accomplishment if you're pretty. Just look at Olivia Munn. Even she got a part.
> Seems like you need a flashlight for Amber's a*s just as much as the person you've quoted.



WTF does knowing who's famous in Europe have to do with anything?  We're talking about the US, and you clearly don't know what you're talking about.  She's only been in indies and done guest appearances?  You're basing her success on whether Mickey Rourke can remember her??  Mickey Rourke couldn't remember what he ate for breakfast this morning.

2004    Friday Night Lights
2005    Side FX
2005    Drop Dead Sexy
2005    North Country
2006    Price to Pay
2006    The Prince
2006    Alpha Dog
2006    All the Boys Love Mandy Lane
2007    Spin
2007    Day 73 with Sarah
2007    Remember the Daze
2008    Never Back Down
2008    Pineapple Express
2008    The Informers
2009    ExTerminators
2009    The Joneses
2009    Zombieland
2009    The Stepfather
2010    And Soon the Darkness
2010    The River Why
2010    The Ward
2011    Drive Angry
2011    The Rum Diary
2013    Syrup
2013    Paranoia
2013    Machete Kills
2014    3 Days to Kill
2015    The Adderall Diaries
2015    One More Time
2015    Magic Mike XXL
2015    The Danish Girl
2016    London Fields
2017    What's The Point
2017    Justice League
2018    Aquaman
2019    Untitled Justice League Sequel

None of those are TV shows, very few are indies and I've actually seen probably a third of them, heard of a few more.  In addition to that, she'll be playing Mera in Justice League.  Mera is Aquaman's love interest, so it's a decent size role.  She's slated to play that character in 3 movies with a co-starring role in Aquaman (with talks of a movie specifically for her).  That seems rather successful to me.  Is she as successful as JD?  Of course not, but again, he has 22 years on her.  
So yeah, I don't think I picked the wrong person to discuss this with. I actually know what I'm talking about.
As for being up her a$$...no, it has to do with me correcting you when you spouting spiteful rhetoric about something you don't have much knowledge off.  First you came out implying she's a liar and flat out a gold digger.  Then you refer to court cases here that you were incorrect about.   Now it's you claiming she's not successful cause you're over in Europe and you've never heard of her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hobbsy said:


> She may have hit him, seems she did her lesbian lover!



Why mention 'lesbian lover' in the sentence? See, that's my problem. When the press and the comments ran out of ideas to attack Amber for her looks, wealth (or lack of), education, again or lack of according to them, family, etc etc, it's now her sexuality. What does her sexual preference have anything at all to do with the case? If it came out that Johnny had a bisexual fling in the past, would it affect his image as much? I don't get this villification of this woman.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Charles said:


> You asked why her past shouldn't be brought up.  I explained why.  I'm aware of how the media works.  Doesn't mean I can't disagree with it.  Domestic violence and sexual assault are the only time we bring the victim's past up.  Imagine if your house got broken into and someone said "Well, you have left your door unlocked before, soooo...maybe you deserved it".  Your past has nothing to do with the current crime, nor should it.  Same here.
> As far as me being protective, I'm protective over anyone who's possibly been/being abused.  First off, the majority of abuse cases don't even get reported.  Wonder why?  Second, In the vast majority of cases that are reported, there's no reason for the woman to be lying and typically, as evident by posts like yours, the woman is somehow blamed, her past actions brought up, and caused to endure ridicule and hateful comments/actions.  You have a woman with pictures of abuse, friends corroborating her story, and text messages of Depp's abuse being discussed with his assistant, yet people are still calling her a gold diggin liar.  It's pathetic.




ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of this!


----------



## bag-mania

Personally, I don't know anything about Amber and I have no reason to  hate her. She is Johnny Depp's wife and for that reason alone she has  legitimate claim to his money in a divorce. I'd feel the same way  whether she was a popular movie star or a clerk he met at Target while  buying a toothbrush we know he'll never use.

Her education and earning potential have nothing to do with it. He'll take a financial hit from the divorce but the money paid out will probably hardly be noticed since he has so much. But just maybe he'll come away from this experience a wiser man. Though I doubt it, since he has shown such an aversion to learning.


----------



## scarlet555

If I was the judge I would want to know both of their history of violence, as anyone can draw up a restraining order, especially a woman against a man.  It would tell me more about their character, the validity of their claim, and in the end, who abused who.

It's true, just because she may have abused someone, does not mean she did not get abused herself, but one's character always comes into question when alleging anything against anyone, whether it's true or not, unless, she has that video.  

Was there really no way to keep everything under wraps for the sake of her own career and to prevent more humiliation?  Showing that video could be like subjecting herself to violence all over again.  It's so easy in hollywood to get blackballed.   But maybe, the old hollywood currency is always valid, although I thought they preferred pretty young boys and tween girls more.


----------



## prettyprincess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why mention 'lesbian lover' in the sentence? See, that's my problem. When the press and the comments ran out of ideas to attack Amber for her looks, wealth (or lack of), education, again or lack of according to them, family, etc etc, it's now her sexuality. What does her sexual preference have anything at all to do with the case? If it came out that Johnny had a bisexual fling in the past, would it affect his image as much? I don't get this villification of this woman.



ugggh, seriously?? here we go. 
She was IN FACT her lesbian lover. who is attacking her sexual preference? they are simply stating that she herself has been arrested for domestic violence in the past.


----------



## BagBerry13

Charles said:


> WTF does knowing who's famous in Europe have to do with anything?  We're talking about the US, and you clearly don't know what you're talking about.  She's only been in indies and done guest appearances?  You're basing her success on whether Mickey Rourke can remember her??  Mickey Rourke couldn't remember what he ate for breakfast this morning.
> 
> 2004    Friday Night Lights
> 2005    Side FX
> 2005    Drop Dead Sexy
> 2005    North Country
> 2006    Price to Pay
> 2006    *The Prince* (TV movie)
> 2006    Alpha Dog
> 2006    All the Boys Love Mandy Lane
> 2007    Spin
> 2007    *Day 73 with Sarah* (short)
> 2007    Remember the Daze
> 2008    Never Back Down
> 2008    Pineapple Express
> 2008    The Informers
> 2009    ExTerminators
> 2009    The Joneses
> 2009    Zombieland
> 2009    The Stepfather
> 2010    And Soon the Darkness
> 2010    The River Why
> 2010    The Ward
> 2011    Drive Angry
> 2011    The Rum Diary
> 2013    Syrup
> 2013    Paranoia
> 2013    Machete Kills
> 2014    3 Days to Kill
> 2015    The Adderall Diaries
> 2015    One More Time
> 2015    Magic Mike XXL
> 2015    The Danish Girl
> 2016    London Fields
> 2017    What's The Point
> 2017    Justice League
> 2018    Aquaman
> 2019    Untitled Justice League Sequel
> 
> None of those are TV shows, very few are indies and I've actually seen probably a third of them, heard of a few more.  In addition to that, she'll be playing Mera in Justice League.  Mera is Aquaman's love interest, so it's a decent size role.  She's slated to play that character in 3 movies with a co-starring role in Aquaman (with talks of a movie specifically for her).  That seems rather successful to me.  Is she as successful as JD?  Of course not, but again, he has 22 years on her.
> So yeah, I don't think I picked the wrong person to discuss this with. I actually know what I'm talking about.
> As for being up her a$$...no, it has to do with me correcting you when you spouting spiteful rhetoric about something you don't have much knowledge off.  First you came out implying she's a liar and flat out a gold digger.  Then you refer to court cases here that you were incorrect about.   Now it's you claiming she's not successful cause you're over in Europe and you've never heard of her.



First of all, I said before she met JD which means all those films listed from Rum Diary onwards don't concern this conversation since she probably got them due to her connection to JD. Secondly, you conveniently left out all her TV show appearances. Maybe you should head back to IMDb to get the full picture. She's done _Jack & Bobby, The Mountain, The OC, Criminal Minds, Hidden Palms, Californication, The Cleveland Show, The Playboy Club_ and suddenly stopped with that when she got with JD. Plus those bolded ones above. And you're telling me the films she did were high quality or well-known? Yeah right. I'm sure if we quizzed some Americans about her they couldn't tell you one film of hers except if they're fans like you.

And I was right about the cases. Apparently only my assessment of the "severity" was underestimated. I still find it stupid to sue a cigarette company over cancer just because there wasn't done enough research at the time. It's not taking a genius to figure out that the ingredients of a cigarette are probably not that healthy for a body. You're probably one of those saying McDonald's is not responsible for the obesity in the US.


----------



## Charles

BagBerry13 said:


> First of all, I said before she met JD which means all those films listed from Rum Diary onwards don't concern this conversation since she probably got them due to her connection to JD. Secondly, you conveniently left out all her TV show appearances. Maybe you should head back to IMDb to get the full picture. She's done _Jack & Bobby, The Mountain, The OC, Criminal Minds, Hidden Palms, Californication, The Cleveland Show, The Playboy Club_ and suddenly stopped with that when she got with JD. Plus those bolded ones above. And you're telling me the films she did were high quality or well-known? Yeah right. I'm sure if we quizzed some Americans about her they couldn't tell you one film of hers except if they're fans like you.
> 
> And I was right about the cases. Apparently only my assessment of the "severity" was underestimated. I still find it stupid to sue a cigarette company over cancer just because there wasn't done enough research at the time. It's not taking a genius to figure out that the ingredients of a cigarette are probably not that healthy for a body. You're probably one of those saying McDonald's is not responsible for the obesity in the US.



I'm actually not a huge fan.  Up until recently, I was a big fan of Johnny.  I was a teenager when 21 Jump St was out and I thought it was one of the coolest shows on TV.  Edward Scissorhands, Gilbert Grape, Cry Baby, all faves on mine.  So me correcting you has nothing to do with me being a fan of hers or his.  It's about you making absurd claims when you're not in the states and not exposed to the same media coverage and news.  It's similar to the T Swift and Kanye thing a couple months ago.  Plenty of people were claiming that Kanye interrupting her DID help her career, but that's only cause most people in Europe weren't exposed to her music at that point.  People in the states were well aware of her and she had already won plenty of awards and accolades.  Plenty of people in the US know who Amber Heard is and knew of her prior to her getting with JD.  Just cause you didn't doesn't change that.

You said all she's been in were TV roles, indies, and guest appearances.  I purposely left out her TV roles to illustrate that she has a rather extensive film career to show how, again, you're off base with your assertions.  She's done much more than you keep insisting.  As for her roles in JL and Aquaman...who cares if she landed those cause of Johnny (which I seriously doubt...what did Johnny go talk to directors for her?).  You keep claiming she's not successful in an attempt to bolster your case of her being a gold digger.  I'm showing you how she is successful and how she doesn't really need his money.  

Right about the cases?  You used the hot coffee case to illustrate how off balance our legal system is.  When in fact, that case had plenty of legit legal merit.  McDs was heating their coffee to a higher than acceptable temperature so when the coffee was spilled it caused 3rd degree burns.  If they were heating the coffee to an acceptable level, that wouldn't have happened.  McDs was negligent.  So yeah...you were wrong.  Then you used the cigarette/cancer case again to show how crazy the US is implying that these people knew cigarettes were harmful yet still were able to sue.  Again, I illustrated how the point of the cases were that these people DIDN'T know they were harmful because the cigarette companies were lying about the ingredients, scientific research, and releasing info saying they were safe.  Again, a legit legal issue.  So yeah...you were wrong again.

How bout you just stick to the facts of this specific issue and stop trying to act like you're an authority on things that happen in the US.  Yeah?


----------



## Hobbsy

Charles said:


> You asked why her past shouldn't be brought up.  I explained why.  I'm aware of how the media works.  Doesn't mean I can't disagree with it.  Domestic violence and sexual assault are the only time we bring the victim's past up.  Imagine if your house got broken into and someone said "Well, you have left your door unlocked before, soooo...maybe you deserved it".  Your past has nothing to do with the current crime, nor should it.  Same here.
> As far as me being protective, I'm protective over anyone who's possibly been/being abused.  First off, the majority of abuse cases don't even get reported.  Wonder why?  Second, In the vast majority of cases that are reported, there's no reason for the woman to be lying and typically, as evident by posts like yours, the woman is somehow blamed, her past actions brought up, and caused to endure ridicule and hateful comments/actions.  You have a woman with pictures of abuse, friends corroborating her story, and text messages of Depp's abuse being discussed with his assistant, yet people are still calling her a gold diggin liar.  It's pathetic.


She can be a victim of abuse And a gold digger! People's pasts get brought up in any case, shows character or lack of.


----------



## Hobbsy

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, she did get it on her second attempt. She dropped out of high school at 16 and got it later.
> 
> 
> 
> He really dropped out. But who cares he's got millions. Amber doesn't. No one would say anything if she were a Gisele Bündchen kind of type with millions in the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you've picked the wrong girl. I probably know better who's famous in the US than you do with who's famous over here. All she did prior to meeting Johnny Depp were guest appearances on TV shows and indies no one ever heard of. Not even her co-star Mickey Rourke could remember her and they were in a film together. Getting into a comic book movie nowadays as a talentless actress is not an accomplishment if you're pretty. Just look at Olivia Munn. Even she got a part.
> Seems like you need a flashlight for Amber's a*s just as much as the person you've quoted.


Lol! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why mention 'lesbian lover' in the sentence? See, that's my problem. When the press and the comments ran out of ideas to attack Amber for her looks, wealth (or lack of), education, again or lack of according to them, family, etc etc, it's now her sexuality. What does her sexual preference have anything at all to do with the case? If it came out that Johnny had a bisexual fling in the past, would it affect his image as much? I don't get this villification of this woman.


Because I like saying it, ok? &#128522;


----------



## Hobbsy

Charles said:


> WTF does knowing who's famous in Europe have to do with anything?  We're talking about the US, and you clearly don't know what you're talking about.  She's only been in indies and done guest appearances?  You're basing her success on whether Mickey Rourke can remember her??  Mickey Rourke couldn't remember what he ate for breakfast this morning.
> 
> 2004    Friday Night Lights
> 2005    Side FX
> 2005    Drop Dead Sexy
> 2005    North Country
> 2006    Price to Pay
> 2006    The Prince
> 2006    Alpha Dog
> 2006    All the Boys Love Mandy Lane
> 2007    Spin
> 2007    Day 73 with Sarah
> 2007    Remember the Daze
> 2008    Never Back Down
> 2008    Pineapple Express
> 2008    The Informers
> 2009    ExTerminators
> 2009    The Joneses
> 2009    Zombieland
> 2009    The Stepfather
> 2010    And Soon the Darkness
> 2010    The River Why
> 2010    The Ward
> 2011    Drive Angry
> 2011    The Rum Diary
> 2013    Syrup
> 2013    Paranoia
> 2013    Machete Kills
> 2014    3 Days to Kill
> 2015    The Adderall Diaries
> 2015    One More Time
> 2015    Magic Mike XXL
> 2015    The Danish Girl
> 2016    London Fields
> 2017    What's The Point
> 2017    Justice League
> 2018    Aquaman
> 2019    Untitled Justice League Sequel
> 
> None of those are TV shows, very few are indies and I've actually seen probably a third of them, heard of a few more.  In addition to that, she'll be playing Mera in Justice League.  Mera is Aquaman's love interest, so it's a decent size role.  She's slated to play that character in 3 movies with a co-starring role in Aquaman (with talks of a movie specifically for her).  That seems rather successful to me.  Is she as successful as JD?  Of course not, but again, he has 22 years on her.
> So yeah, I don't think I picked the wrong person to discuss this with. I actually know what I'm talking about.
> As for being up her a$$...no, it has to do with me correcting you when you spouting spiteful rhetoric about something you don't have much knowledge off.  First you came out implying she's a liar and flat out a gold digger.  Then you refer to court cases here that you were incorrect about.   Now it's you claiming she's not successful cause you're over in Europe and you've never heard of her.


You are up her ***....or further!


----------



## scarlet555

Hobbsy said:


> Because I like saying it, ok? &#128522;



OMG this is hilarious!


----------



## Livia1

Charles said:


> WTF does knowing who's famous in Europe have to do with anything?  We're talking about the US, and you clearly don't know what you're talking about.  She's only been in indies and done guest appearances?  You're basing her success on whether Mickey Rourke can remember her??  Mickey Rourke couldn't remember what he ate for breakfast this morning.
> 
> None of those are TV shows, very few are indies and I've actually seen probably a third of them, heard of a few more.  In addition to that, she'll be playing Mera in Justice League.  Mera is Aquaman's love interest, so it's a decent size role.  She's slated to play that character in 3 movies with a co-starring role in Aquaman (with talks of a movie specifically for her).  That seems rather successful to me.  Is she as successful as JD?  Of course not, but again, he has 22 years on her.
> So yeah, I don't think I picked the wrong person to discuss this with. I actually know what I'm talking about.
> As for being up her a$$...no, it has to do with me correcting you when you spouting spiteful rhetoric about something you don't have much knowledge off.  First you came out implying she's a liar and flat out a gold digger.  Then you refer to court cases here that you were incorrect about.   Now it's yu claiming she's not successful cause you're over in Europe and you've never heard of hoer.



Wow, you really only see your own truth, don't you?


----------



## prettyprincess

Hobbsy said:


> Because I like saying it, ok? &#128522;



:lolots:


----------



## bag-mania

Why do so many of you hate Amber?

If she's so horrible then what  does that say about Johnny Depp? He's the big movie star who has had all  kinds of women throwing themselves at him for years. He chose to marry  Amber. He must have been really attracted to her personality and looks and  whatever it is about her that the rest of you don't like.


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't hate Amber. I don't know her, so would be impossible to hate her. I don't believe her and that's my right.


----------



## Hobbsy

scarlet555 said:


> OMG this is hilarious!


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; rolls off the tongue. Say it!


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; rolls off the tongue. Say it!



Lustful Lesbian Lover Laying Low.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Why do so many of you hate Amber?
> 
> If she's so horrible then what  does that say about Johnny Depp? He's the big movie star who has had all  kinds of women throwing themselves at him for years. He chose to marry  Amber. He must have been really attracted to her personality and looks and  whatever it is about her that the rest of you don't like.




We don't hate her, we just don't believe her, that's all. There's something fishy about her accusation. 
I know that a lot of DV victims don't get listened to a lot, but at the moment we don't talk about those victims, we talk about Amber.


----------



## Chagall

I can't get why in the world her having had a lesbian lover can have anything to do with this case. Some people on this thread are throwing everything they can think of to see if it sticks. No real material I guess.


----------



## BPC

Charles said:


> I'm actually not a huge fan.  Up until recently, I was a big fan of Johnny.  I was a teenager when 21 Jump St was out and I thought it was one of the coolest shows on TV.  Edward Scissorhands, Gilbert Grape, Cry Baby, all faves on mine.  So me correcting you has nothing to do with me being a fan of hers or his.  It's about you making absurd claims when you're not in the states and not exposed to the same media coverage and news.  It's similar to the T Swift and Kanye thing a couple months ago.  Plenty of people were claiming that Kanye interrupting her DID help her career, but that's only cause most people in Europe weren't exposed to her music at that point.  People in the states were well aware of her and she had already won plenty of awards and accolades.  Plenty of people in the US know who Amber Heard is and knew of her prior to her getting with JD.  Just cause you didn't doesn't change that.
> 
> You said all she's been in were TV roles, indies, and guest appearances.  I purposely left out her TV roles to illustrate that she has a rather extensive film career to show how, again, you're off base with your assertions.  She's done much more than you keep insisting.  As for her roles in JL and Aquaman...who cares if she landed those cause of Johnny (which I seriously doubt...what did Johnny go talk to directors for her?).  You keep claiming she's not successful in an attempt to bolster your case of her being a gold digger.  I'm showing you how she is successful and how she doesn't really need his money.
> 
> Right about the cases?  You used the hot coffee case to illustrate how off balance our legal system is.  When in fact, that case had plenty of legit legal merit.  McDs was heating their coffee to a higher than acceptable temperature so when the coffee was spilled it caused 3rd degree burns.  If they were heating the coffee to an acceptable level, that wouldn't have happened.  McDs was negligent.  So yeah...you were wrong.  Then you used the cigarette/cancer case again to show how crazy the US is implying that these people knew cigarettes were harmful yet still were able to sue.  Again, I illustrated how the point of the cases were that these people DIDN'T know they were harmful because the cigarette companies were lying about the ingredients, scientific research, and releasing info saying they were safe.  Again, a legit legal issue.  So yeah...you were wrong again.
> 
> How bout you just stick to the facts of this specific issue and stop trying to act like you're an authority on things that happen in the US.  Yeah?



Don't you get it? 

She's not educated, she's a bad actress, she's a lesbian, she's half his age, she won't release the video, the txt messages are probably altered,  etc. etc.

People just don't like her. By virtue of that alone, "she must be lying."

<insert eye roll here>


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> We don't hate her, we just don't believe  her, that's all. There's something fishy about her accusation.
> I know that a lot of DV victims don't get listened to a lot, but at the  moment we don't talk about those victims, we talk about Amber.



Yeah, but, as Hobbsy said, you don't actually know her. So how can  you possibly pretend to know what was going on behind closed doors in  their marriage? I have posted at least two articles that have quoted  Johnny Depp over the course of the past three decades where he says he  has rage issues. He has openly admitted it. I thought it was common  knowledge that men who cannot control their anger often turn that anger  on their spouses.


----------



## Livia1

Chagall said:


> I can't get why in the world her having had a lesbian lover can have anything to do with this case. Some people on this thread are throwing everything they can think of to see if it sticks. No real material I guess.




Don't think it's the fact that she had/has a lesbian lover but more that she was violent towards her.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/07/amber-heard-domestic-violence-arrest-partner-tasya-van-ree/



> *
> 
> Amber Heard                                         Arrested for Domestic Violence Against Girlfriend                                      *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard - who claims she was the victim of domestic violence by husband *Johnny Depp*  -- was herself arrested for domestic violence against her then-domestic  partner ... TMZ has learned. According to law enforcement sources and  documents, Amber and *Tasya van Ree*  got in an argument on September 14,  2009 at Seattle-Tacoma  International Airport. Amber allegedly grabbed  and struck Tasya in the  arm, which upset Tasya and triggered the  arrest.
> Amber was arrested and booked for misdemeanor domestic violence. Her   mug shot was taken and she appeared in court the following day.
> 
> 
> TMZ has obtained audio of the court hearing, where the prosecutor   declined to move forward with the case -- we're told because the women   both lived in California. The judge told Amber she was not off the hook   ... prosecutors could reconsider and refile within the 2-year statute  of  limitations.
> Amber thanks the judge and leaves the courtroom.
> We reached out to Amber's lawyer ... so far no word back.


----------



## scarlet555

Chagall said:


> I can't get why in the world her having had a lesbian lover can have anything to do with this case. Some people on this thread are throwing everything they can think of to see if it sticks. No real material I guess.



Having a lesbian lover has nothing to do in this case.  But if you have domestic violence arrest/or what not because of beating/or hitting that lesbian lover, then your character comes into question.  Again this does not mean, you are an automatic liar, but alleging someone hit you, someone will always question your character.  Do you have the tendency to lie, are you an ex-criminal, the list goes on.  As you know, if you are a person with shady past, people will believe you less, even if you are telling the truth, even if you are a victim of DV.


----------



## Chagall

Why not just say violence against a past lover then. Why is 'lesbian' always mentioned.  It should not have any bearing on this case. We don't know the whole story.


----------



## Charles

Livia1 said:


> Wow, you really only see your own truth, don't you?



When my truth is more based on knowledge and facts about a country that I actually live in....yes.


----------



## Neospecies

Chagall said:


> Why not just say violence against a past lover then. Why is 'lesbian' always mentioned.  It should not have any bearing on this case. We don't know the whole story.




Because she's a lesbian?  

There is NOTHING wrong with the word lesbian, or her being a lesbian or bi  or straight.


----------



## Livia1

Charles said:


> When *my truth is more based on knowledge and facts* about a country that I actually live in....yes.



I don't agree.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> Why not just say violence against a past lover then. Why is 'lesbian' always mentioned.  It should not have any bearing on this case. We don't know the whole story.


That's how she was identified in the press. It's not that big of a deal.  This is the 21st century The term lesbian has been around for a long time now.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> Yeah, but, as Hobbsy said, you don't actually know her. So how can  you possibly pretend to know what was going on behind closed doors in  their marriage? I have posted at least two articles that have quoted  Johnny Depp over the course of the past three decades where he says he  has rage issues. He has openly admitted it. I thought it was common  knowledge that men who cannot control their anger often turn that anger  on their spouses.


Yes he has rage.  But no one in all of his women, and there have been many, have ever claimed to have been beaten.  Until now.


----------



## Charles

Neospecies said:


> Because she's a lesbian?
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with the word lesbian, or her being a lesbian or bi  or straight.



I think the issue is that there's no need to mention sexuality as it has nothing to do with the story.  By doing so, it subtly tries to create prejudice.  If her partner at the time was black, would you say "She hit her black lover".  Doubtful.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Yeah, but, as Hobbsy said, you don't actually know her. So how can  you possibly pretend to know what was going on behind closed doors in  their marriage? I have posted at least two articles that have quoted  Johnny Depp over the course of the past three decades where he says he  has rage issues. He has openly admitted it. I thought it was common  knowledge that men who cannot control their anger often turn that anger  on their spouses.




Rage issues don't always mean DM. My bf's brother get angry easily and you know what he does, screaming and hit the wall but he never hits his gf! You're just generalizing there.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> That's how she was identified in the press. It's not that big of a deal.  This is the 21st century The term lesbian has been around for a long time now.




Fair enough. Just make sure that whenever you mention JD you preface it with the fact that he is heterosexual.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> I can't get why in the world her having had a lesbian lover can have anything to do with this case. Some people on this thread are throwing everything they can think of to see if it sticks. No real material I guess.




No one says having had a lesbian relationship has anything to do with this case. It's just that she was arrested for DV when she was with her ex-girlfriend. You're twisting people's words.


----------



## Charles

Livia1 said:


> I don't agree.



Ok.  When you call me out on my lack of knowledge for spouting off on who's more popular and successful in your country I'll say the same thing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> I think the issue is that there's no need to mention sexuality as it has nothing to do with the story.  By doing so, it subtly tries to create prejudice.  If her partner at the time was black, would you say "She hit her black lover".  Doubtful.




It was the press who mentioned her sexuality regarding her previous DV case.


----------



## bisousx

Re: Amber's past issues with her ex, perhaps what it suggests is that they both are drunken sloppy messes who could be prone to violence. 

But I concur with Charles, Amber was already a celebrity in the US before she got with Johnny. People are entitled to their opinions but you look silly when you talk about something you have no idea about.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> Fair enough. Just make sure that whenever you mention JD you preface it with the fact that he is heterosexual.


Not necessary.  But we will need to use it if Amber happened to beat up an old heterosexual lover.

It's possible.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Yes he has rage.  But no one in all of his women,  and there have been many, have ever claimed to have been beaten.  Until  now.





dangerouscurves said:


> Rage issues don't always mean DM. My  bf's brother get angry easily and you know what he does, screaming and  hit the wall but he never hits his gf! You're just generalizing  there.



First off, we don't know whether he's ever hit another woman. There  are good reasons why a woman he was involved with wouldn't go public  with that information. Reading this thread is enough to see why. Mobs of  fans attack and claim they are liars. Who needs that? Second, past  behavior is not always an indicator of what someone is capable of. Years  of boozing and drugs and Johnny is slowly decaying. We've all seen the photos. Even he had some  restraint in the past that could change at any time.


----------



## Livia1

Charles said:


> Ok.  When you call me out on my lack of knowledge for spouting off on who's more popular and successful in your country I'll say the same thing.




That's not all you where commenting on and I don't think what you were writing was based on fact. 
Also, you were being extremely rude to another member, not cool!
Moving on as this is getting boring.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> First off, we don't know whether he's ever hit another woman. There  are good reasons why a woman he was involved with wouldn't go public  with that information. Reading this thread is enough to see why. Mobs of  fans attack and claim they are liars. Who needs that? Second, past  behavior is not always an indicator of what someone is capable of. Years  of boozing and drugs and Johnny is slowly decaying. We've all seen the photos. Even he had some  restraint in the past that could change at any time.




Exactly why I'd give both parties the benefit of doubt. And maybe Wynona and Kate couldn't be bothered to give a statement, thus they don't say anything whether Johnny has hit them or not. 

But anyway, you're set to think he's guilty.


----------



## Neospecies

Charles said:


> I think the issue is that there's no need to mention sexuality as it has nothing to do with the story.  By doing so, it subtly tries to create prejudice.  If her partner at the time was black, would you say "She hit her black lover".  Doubtful.



OK  

I see it as nothing, the press say it all the time and nowadays, it doesn't matter one way or another if it's pointed out.  I have seen or experienced worse thing people said and those prejudice comments were coming from the most sensitive people as far as what can be said by others.  Perhaps there are exemptions.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> Exactly why I'd give both parties the benefit of doubt. And maybe Wynona and Kate couldn't be bothered to give a statement, thus they don't say anything whether Johnny has hit them or not.
> 
> But anyway, you're set to think he's guilty.



I don't know whether he's guilty, but I've seen nothing to say he isn't. I've seen photos of Amber with a bruise, read her statement, and seen some texts which are pretty damning if authentic. On Johnny's side of the story, *crickets*.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> I don't know whether he's guilty, but I've seen nothing to say he isn't. I've seen photos of Amber with a bruise, read her statement, and seen some texts which are pretty damning if authentic. On Johnny's side of the story, *crickets*.




On the other side of the coin, Amber is a gold digger, got the bruises only after Johnny refused to pay her spousal support, the texts might be doctored, claims to have a video but won't give it to the police. (Kanye shrugs)


----------



## bag-mania

So you think she punched herself in the face and took a photo of it. Okaaaay.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> Yeah, but, as Hobbsy said, you don't actually know her. So how can  you possibly pretend to know what was going on behind closed doors in  their marriage? I have posted at least two articles that have quoted  Johnny Depp over the course of the past three decades where he says he  has rage issues. He has openly admitted it. I thought it was common  knowledge that men who cannot control their anger often turn that anger  on their spouses.


I don't believe her. I don't care if she's educated or not, a good actress or not, a lesbian or not. .....I simply don't care. I do not believe her. If a judge determines JD has abused her I hope she gets a bazillion dollars, if she is lying...well, I guess karma, the judge, the world....whatever will figure that out.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> Why not just say violence against a past lover then. Why is 'lesbian' always mentioned.  It should not have any bearing on this case. We don't know the whole story.


Because I like saying it! Ok?


----------



## Hobbsy

bisousx said:


> Re: Amber's past issues with her ex, perhaps what it suggests is that they both are drunken sloppy messes who could be prone to violence.
> 
> But I concur with Charles, Amber was already a celebrity in the US before she got with Johnny. People are entitled to their opinions but you look silly when you talk about something you have no idea about.


Maybe a D lister! Celebrity is stretching it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> So you think she punched herself in the face and took a photo of it. Okaaaay.




Women are capable of everything. You'd be surprised.


----------



## Hobbsy

Livia1 said:


> That's not all you where commenting on and I don't think what you were writing was based on fact.
> Also, you were being extremely rude to another member, not cool!
> Moving on as this is getting boring.


Good call! &#128522;


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> Women are capable of everything. You'd be surprised.



So are men. Why are you so convinced Johnny hasn't knocked her around a bit? Alcoholics do a lot of things while drunk that they wouldn't dream of doing when sober.


----------



## prettyprincess

Chagall said:


> Why not just say violence against a past lover then. Why is 'lesbian' always mentioned.  It should not have any bearing on this case. We don't know the whole story.




"Lesbian," isn't always mentioned. Look up the articles, there are multiple articles that say she beat her girlfriend. I think ppl can tell from the picture that shes a lesbian.


----------



## BPC

Some of these posts.. SMDH. 

A woman really is another woman's worst enemy.


----------



## BagBerry13

Again, why do we have to support her just because she's a woman? I still can't follow that logic.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> So are men. Why are you so convinced Johnny hasn't knocked her around a bit? Alcoholics do a lot of things while drunk that they wouldn't dream of doing when sober.




That's true but I'm suspicious why Johnny doesn't just pay her. He and his legal team know he has to pay anyway, so there must be something more.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BPC said:


> Some of these posts.. SMDH.
> 
> A woman really is another woman's worst enemy.




Don't forget that women can be vicious. They serve the coldest revenge. I don't have to support other women who I don't agree with.


----------



## scarlet555

dangerouscurves said:


> Women are capable of everything. You'd be surprised.




I don't know why people do not know this.  There are horrible people in this world, not news btw.


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> That's true but I'm suspicious why Johnny doesn't just pay her. He and his legal team know he has to pay anyway, so there must be something more.


I don't think it was Johnny who wouldn't pay her.  He was out of the country when she filed.  I thought the judge denied her request for spousal support.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> I don't think it was Johnny who wouldn't pay her.  He was out of the country when she filed.  I thought the judge denied her request for spousal support.




Really? Then it makes even more suspicious.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> That's true but I'm suspicious why Johnny doesn't just pay her. He and his legal team know he has to pay anyway, so there must be something more.



He's mad and he doesn't want to pay what she's asking. That's perfectly understandable. It's the lawyers' job to work out an amount that is acceptable to both sides. We'll find out more when they go to court on June 17th (unless they come to a settlement before then).

I don't know if this article was posted before but it gives an indication of what life with Johnny was like. She describes an incident that happened on her birthday. Probably some here will say she's lying, but it rings true to me. It isn't easy to be around a drunk.



> In court documents obtained by PEOPLE, Heard, who turned 30 on April 22,  says her birthday celebration turned violent once her husband arrived  on the scene.
> 
> Heard states that on April 21, she was with friends at her and  Depp's downtown Los Angeles residence when the actor, 52, "showed up  inebriated and high."
> 
> After guests left, Heard states that she and Depp had a  discussion about his absence from the celebration that turned into a  heated argument and soon turned violent.
> 
> "Johnny grabbed me by the hair and violently shoved me to the floor.  Johnny was also screaming and threatening me, taunting me to stand up,"  states Heard.
> 
> Heard adds that Depp stormed out of the condominium "breaking  nearly everything in his path" and that she did not see him again for  another month.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/johnny-depp-amber-heard-birthday-more-abuse-allegations


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why mention 'lesbian lover' in the sentence? See, that's my problem. When the press and the comments ran out of ideas to attack Amber for her looks, wealth (or lack of), education, again or lack of according to them, family, etc etc, it's now her sexuality. What does her sexual preference have anything at all to do with the case? If it came out that Johnny had a bisexual fling in the past, would it affect his image as much? I don't get this villification of this woman.



Thank you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> He's mad and he doesn't want to pay what she's asking. That's perfectly understandable. It's the lawyers' job to work out an amount that is acceptable to both sides. We'll find out more when they go to court on June 17th (unless they come to a settlement before then).
> 
> I don't know if this article was posted before but it gives an indication of what life with Johnny was like. She describes an incident that happened on her birthday. Probably some here will say she's lying, but it rings true to me. It isn't easy to be around a drunk.






Was the an eye witness in that incident?


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> It was the press who mentioned her sexuality regarding her previous DV case.



That doesn't change my position.


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> On the other side of the coin, Amber is a gold digger, got the bruises only after Johnny refused to pay her spousal support, the texts might be doctored, claims to have a video but won't give it to the police. (Kanye shrugs)



Ever heard of Occam's Razor?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> Ever heard of Occam's Razor?




Nope.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In the end it only really matters what can be proven in courts. I think trying to stay dispassionate is best because both PR teams are putting highly emotive and click-baity stories out there in their favoured outlets ie People = Team Amber, TMZ = Team Depp.

And the stories are working judging by all the comments here.

In my mind, 
Amber COULD be a gold digger
Johnny MIGHT have beaten her
They should NEVER have been married. Highly toxic to each other.
She WILL get a settlement from him. Cali laws, no pre-nup.

With regards to the abuse claims. It only matters what evidence can be produced, no matter who you believe or don't. The rest is PR dust and games with smoke and mirrors, and a battle to save or smear highly valuable reputations.


----------



## BPC

dangerouscurves said:


> On the other side of the coin, Amber is a gold digger, got the bruises only after Johnny refused to pay her spousal support, the texts might be doctored, claims to have a video but won't give it to the police. (Kanye shrugs)



This is a stretch. 
People seem to be bashing her just because they don't like her.  
But I suppose anything is possible. 

Still, most women do not lie about domestic violence. 



dangerouscurves said:


> Women are capable of everything. You'd be surprised.



Same thing can be said about men.


----------



## bag-mania

*Amber Heard 911 Caller                                        Johnny's Bloodied Her Before ...                                        I Had to Break the Cycle*

*Amber Heard*'s friend who was on the phone the night *Johnny Depp*  allegedly attacked -- says she witnessed firsthand the effects of  multiple other attacks ... and had to stop the pattern of violence.  

Artist *iO Tillett Wright* says, "I called 911 because  she never would. Because every time it happened, her first thought was  about protecting him." She claims Depp repeatedly apologized for other  violent incidents and repeatedly swore to "never to do it again."

In a blog post, she writes about an alleged attack in December where  Amber woke up with her pillow covered in blood. Wright says, "I know  this because I went to their house. I saw the pillow with my own eyes. I  saw the busted lip and the clumps of hair on the floor."

She describes Johnny as a dear friend and "brother" who'd helped her  through dark times -- but says she needed to call him out after what she  heard the night of May 21.
 "I was on the phone with both of them and heard it drop, heard him  say, 'What if I pulled your hair back?' and her scream for my help, I  wondered like so many times before if I should break the code of silence  that surrounds celebrities and invite the police into the situation."

Ultimately, Wright says, "I had to stand up for my friend." 

Depp has denied ever touching Amber.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/08/amber-heard-friend-911-call-johnny-depp/


----------



## dangerouscurves

BPC said:


> This is a stretch.
> 
> People seem to be bashing her just because they don't like her.
> 
> But I suppose anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, most women do not lie about domestic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing can be said about men.




About your last sentence. I didn't say that to negate that men can do it too.


----------



## Charles

For all the people who don't believe her...why don't you?  
She has pictures of her wounded face. (She or someone else punched her face??)
She has witnesses of her being abused in the past. (This isn't terribly reliable as people can easily lie)
She has text msgs that have supposedly been validated. (Why put something in the media that can pretty easily be verified if needed)
Why would she go through all that?  For money?  As mentioned before, she's set to be in 3 (possibly a fourth DC movie with her as the star) high budget movies with a main role.  While that won't get her to Johnny's $400 mill worth, it's def gonna up her worth a bit.
Why go through all this BS when every opinion from lawyers say it more than likely won't effect the judgment regarding the settlement.


----------



## bag-mania

Charles said:


> For all the people who don't believe her...why don't you?
> She has pictures of her wounded face. (She or someone else punched her face??)
> She has witnesses of her being abused in the past. (This isn't terribly reliable as people can easily lie)
> She has text msgs that have supposedly been validated. (Why put  something in the media that can pretty easily be verified if needed)
> Why would she go through all that?  For money?  As mentioned before,  she's set to be in 3 (possibly a fourth DC movie with her as the star)  high budget movies with a main role.  While that won't get her to  Johnny's $400 mill worth, it's def gonna up her worth a bit.
> Why go through all this BS when every opinion from lawyers say it more  than likely won't effect the judgment regarding the settlement.



My guess is they refuse to believe Johnny Depp could do it. Therefore Amber must be lying.


----------



## mkr

I have not picked a side.  I'm not a huge fan of either of them.  But she didn't file a police report when the police came to her house.  And she hasn't filed charges against JD.  So unless she does these things, there technically wasn't a crime.  It WOULD be a crime if he was beating her all this time and she doesn't do anything about it.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> My guess is they refuse to believe Johnny Depp could do it. Therefore Amber must be lying.


Not true here. I have no love for JD. I don't believe her because something smells fishy.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I have not picked a side.  I'm not a huge fan of either of them.  But she didn't file a police report when the police came to her house.  And she hasn't filed charges against JD.  So unless she does these things, there technically wasn't a crime.  It WOULD be a crime if he was beating her all this time and she doesn't do anything about it.




A huge percentage of women don't file charges against their abuser. The reasons for this have been mentioned by many posters in this thread.


----------



## Pursejoy9

It is not true that technically there wasn't a crime. In fact the police can decide to pursue charges against anyone without the victim's consent. There are many reasons that women don't press charges. It doesnt mean it didnt happen and it doesnt mean there wasnt a crime. Is technically means is that charges arent being pursued- thats all.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Yeah real nice to say the real crime is the victim not pursuinf charges- real enlightened.


----------



## Chagall

pursejoy9 said:


> it is not true that technically there wasn't a crime. In fact the police can decide to pursue charges against anyone without the victim's consent. There are many reasons that women don't press charges. It doesnt mean it didnt happen and it doesnt mean there wasnt a crime. Is technically means is that charges arent being pursued- thats all.




+1


----------



## Neospecies

Charles said:


> Ever heard of Occam's Razor?



I'm not sure you explained what that mean?  Please elaborate.....


I do believe her.  I think he's a great actor.  Other than that, I wouldn't be surprised if later on someone come out to say he abused her.  I think records indicated his potential to be a mean drunk.  I also think she's a gold digger BUT that doesn't give him permission to abuse her. 

At the end of the day, it's up to her to change what others do to her.  And if she puts up with it, .


----------



## mkr

Pursejoy9 said:


> It is not true that technically there wasn't a crime. In fact the police can decide to pursue charges against anyone without the victim's consent. There are many reasons that women don't press charges. It doesnt mean it didnt happen and it doesnt mean there wasnt a crime. Is technically means is that charges arent being pursued- thats all.


Yes the police can charge him but if they see no reason to, they don't.  And they didn't in this case.


----------



## Chagall

Pursejoy9 said:


> Yeah real nice to say the real crime is the victim not pursuinf charges- real enlightened.




Yep what a joke. That is victim blaming at its utmost.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> Yep what a joke. That is victim blaming at its utmost.


You're very good at taking my words out of context.

Before you go attacking me for victim blaming, you should know that my mother was abused by my father for 20 years.  My first childhood memory was running into my parents' bedroom because of screaming and finding my mother in a rumpled pile on the floor, with only the strength to lift her hand to wave me away. And yes my 4 siblings and I were abused as well. 

So don't go there with me.


----------



## Pursejoy9

mkr said:


> Yes the police can charge him but if they see no reason to, they don't.  And they didn't in this case.


Police often don't pursue charges in dv cases if the victim isn't cooperating bc they don't want to traumatize victim. It does not automatically mean that they believe there is no crime. Unless you or anyone knows the police file you can't say definitively what happened. I'm talking in generalizations but I dont' think anyone is privy to the facts.


----------



## Pursejoy9

mkr said:


> You're very good at taking my words out of context.
> 
> Before you go attacking me for victim blaming, you should know that my mother was abused by my father for 20 years.  My first childhood memory was running into my parents' bedroom because of screaming and finding my mother in a rumpled pile on the floor, with only the strength to lift her hand to wave me away. And yes my 4 siblings and I were abused as well.
> 
> So don't go there with me.


No one took your words out of context. There wasn't a manifesto by you printed that anyone took quotes from. You made a complete sentence and we understood its meaning.


----------



## mkr

Pursejoy9 said:


> No one took your words out of context. There wasn't a manifesto by you printed that anyone took quotes from. You made a complete sentence and we understood its meaning.


You're even better at it.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Some of y'all are getting really hostile and aggressive in here. Its a gossip thread on a PurseForum, please stop sniping at each other. 

It's perfectly acceptible to use the Ignore feature, or just take a break from the thread if you are feeling heated. This snarking is not OK.

Peace!


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> You're very good at taking my words out of context.
> 
> Before you go attacking me for victim blaming, you should know that my mother was abused by my father for 20 years.  My first childhood memory was running into my parents' bedroom because of screaming and finding my mother in a rumpled pile on the floor, with only the strength to lift her hand to wave me away. And yes my 4 siblings and I were abused as well.
> 
> So don't go there with me.


I'm sorry for your mother and you and your entire family. It had to have been awful. There are a few on here the ignore button works well on.


----------



## Grace123

mkr said:


> You're very good at taking my words out of context.
> 
> Before you go attacking me for victim blaming, you should know that my mother was abused by my father for 20 years.  My first childhood memory was running into my parents' bedroom because of screaming and finding my mother in a rumpled pile on the floor, with only the strength to lift her hand to wave me away. And yes my 4 siblings and I were abused as well.
> 
> So don't go there with me.




[emoji32][emoji20] sending you a {hug}


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> I'm sorry for your mother and you and your entire family. It had to have been awful. There are a few on here the ignore button works well on.


Thank you very much Hobbsy.  It's all good now.  

I didn't say that for attention/sympathy/whatever and I'm sure there are many here who have been through something similar. A lot of people give their opinions and ideas here and they are all different.  And it's okay.


----------



## mkr

Grace123 said:


> [emoji32][emoji20] sending you a {hug}


Alright that's enough!!


----------



## mkr

:back2topic:


----------



## mkr

Alright I'll start.  I think it's highly possible he beat her.  He's not exactly the poster child for good behavior. 

But I also know that if I wanted to look like I got beat up, I could.  I'm very good with make-up.

They are both in show business and they both "lie" for a living.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Thank you very much Hobbsy.  It's all good now.
> 
> I didn't say that for attention/sympathy/whatever and I'm sure there are many here who have been through something similar. A lot of people give their opinions and ideas here and they are all different.  And it's okay.[emoji14]eace:


I know you didn't say it for attention. It was an effed up life to go through and I'm glad you're ok now.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Get ready for some sad news, friends, no matter whose side you're taking in the *Johnny Depp* and *Amber Heard* debacle: Amber's friend, the one who *went on the Twitter rant* the other day about how sick it is that no one believes her, has written this big long* essay*  entitled "Why I Called 911." She claims that she's seen and heard of  several instances in which Johnny allegedly abused Amber -- and she's  sharing the details.

She says that she loved Johnny very much and  even called him her "brother," but that he's crossed an "unforgivable  line" with the alleged abuse. She says that on that Saturday night a few  weeks ago, the night that the LAPD were called to Johnny and Amber's  home, she heard him ask her &#8220;What if I pulled your hair back?&#8221; and then "her scream for help."

Then she gives a timeline that Amber gave her -- she even says that she saw evidence of violence:

_The  reports of violence started with a kick on a private plane, then it was  shoves and the occasional punch, until finally, in December, she  described an all-out assault and she woke up with her pillow covered in  blood. I know this because I went to their house. I saw the pillow with  my own eyes. I saw the busted lip and the clumps of hair on the floor._

Amber  apparently told her once that Johnny head-butted her "in a fit of  rage," and another time described a situation in which he was "dragging  her up the stairs by the hair, punching her in the back of the head,  choking her until she almost passed out, and smashing his forehead into  her nose until it almost broke."

So here's the thing -- if all  this is true, then Amber seriously needs to file a police report. "But  she doesn't want to file because she said *she didn't want to hurt him*,"  you may be thinking. And if that's the case, then why does she continue  to release all these nasty stories and photos? "Because he shouldn't  get away with it!" Then she needs to file a police report. We can go in  circles like this all day.

Look, if people doesn't believe Amber  Heard, or even if they're just not willing to pick a side until the  judge does, that doesn't mean they condone domestic violence. It just  means that they're not willing to trash someone's entire life based on  the word of a woman who stands to gain so very, very much from his  downfall. Especially not when their intuition has been reading bad vibes  from Amber for years.

Speaking of people who don't believe Amber Heard, *Benicio Del Toro* falls pretty firmly in that camp. In a new *interview*, he says "there&#8217;s  a lot of trouble from the girl that sounds a little manipulative," and  that there's something about her that sounds "really twisted." He called  Johnny "a nice guy, very caring," then adds this:

_&#8220;It  seems the fact that his mom passed away and she filed for divorce two  days later and then she wants money and she's saying she got hit, it&#8217;s  almost like, wait, I saw them not too long ago. Maybe it was January, a  dinner for the Oscars or something like that. He was there with her and  they were fine.&#8221;_

Obviously one evening where a couple seems "fine" doesn't mean that things _aren't_  fine other times, but from everything we've heard so far, Benicio isn't  alone with feeling that something seems strange about Amber.
Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/2016/06/...-details-domestic-violence-sad/#ixzz4B2VFzFYk 
Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter
​


----------



## Glitterandstuds

*                          Amber Heard                                         Meets Johnny, Asks Cops ...                                        Please Erase My Dom. Violence Records                         *


*              808   

 

                          230            

           6/8/2016 4:15 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                 EXCLUSIVE
*ll-media.tmz.com/2016/06/08/0608-amber-heard-johnny-depp-rum-diary-premiere-getty-7.jpgAmber Heard*  had her lawyer send a letter to the cops who arrested her for domestic  violence, asking them to wipe clean all traces of the incident ... and  the request was made just as she was starting her romance with *Johnny Depp*.
 TMZ broke the story ... Amber was arrested in 2009 for allegedly *assaulting her domestic partner*  at Seattle/Tacoma International Airport. Cops took her mug shot, she  spent a night in jail and appeared in court, where the prosecutor  decided not to pursue the case because Amber and partner *Tasya van Ree* lived in California.
 Amber's lawyer, *Michele Shaw*, sent a letter to the  Port of Seattle Police Dept. on November 14, 2011 ... asking to delete  the criminal history. The lawyer points out, under Washington law, she  was eligible because she was never prosecuted.
 Amber met Johnny on the set of "Rum Diaries."  They reconnected at  the premiere in October, 2011 ... just weeks before she decided to clean  up her record.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'd take with a grain of salt _anything_ coming out of TMZ or People. They are biased on both sides. Just saying.

I think he hit Amber, more than once. Just a personal opinion. I also think Amber is probably not a very nice person. The two things can co-exist in the same universe.

I think people are projecting their own personal experiences onto this situation. It's unavoidable of course, but it's not just here, it's other places as well that I'm seeing people telling of their own experiences (as I did with the domestic women's shelter) and making it personal against posters who disagree.

The media are using very manipulative, emotional wording on both sides. Both sides PR teams are playing hardball with public perception.  

Who wins in the courts, and who wins in the eyes of the public are two very different things.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Tmz is probably happy to have someone other than Kardashian and Bieber's people consistently leak them info


----------



## mrsinsyder

Glitterandstuds said:


> Amber's lawyer, *Michele Shaw*, sent a letter to the  Port of Seattle Police Dept. on November 14, 2011 ... asking to delete  the criminal history. The lawyer points out, under Washington law, she  was eligible because she was never prosecuted.



This just sounds like an expungement or sealed record... any person is eligible for one if they qualify.

They're making it sound sinister when it's a run-of-the-mill legal process that costs like $100 in most states.

Deletion of Criminal History Records

Under RCW 10.97.060, a criminal history record on file with a law enforcement agency is to be deleted at the request of the person who is the subject of the record if:

The file consists of only nonconviction data;
At least two years have elapsed since the record became nonconviction data as the result of entry of a disposition favorable to the defendant, or at least three years have elapsed from the date of arrest or issuance of a citation or warrant for which a conviction was not obtained (unless the defendant is a fugitive or the case is under active prosecution);
The disposition was not a deferred prosecution or similar diversion of the alleged offender;
The person has not had a prior conviction for a felony or gross misdemeanor; and
The person has not been arrested for or charged with another crime during the intervening period.


----------



## Lodpah

Regardless whether Amber Heard is a gold digger or Depp an abuser he will pay dearly. He entered into a contract of marriage. So pay up Mr. Depp.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> A huge percentage of women don't file charges against their abuser. The reasons for this have been mentioned by many posters in this thread.




But it looks like Amber's trying to paint him as the bad wolf. Why and What's the point?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lodpah said:


> Regardless whether Amber Heard is a gold digger or Depp an abuser he will pay dearly. He entered into a contract of marriage. So pay up Mr. Depp.




It was mentioned that is wasn't him who didn't wanna pay, it was the judge who refused Amber's demand.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Charles said:


> For all the people who don't believe her...why don't you?
> She has pictures of her wounded face. (She or someone else punched her face??)
> She has witnesses of her being abused in the past. (This isn't terribly reliable as people can easily lie)
> She has text msgs that have supposedly been validated. (Why put something in the media that can pretty easily be verified if needed)
> Why would she go through all that?  For money?  As mentioned before, she's set to be in 3 (possibly a fourth DC movie with her as the star) high budget movies with a main role.  While that won't get her to Johnny's $400 mill worth, it's def gonna up her worth a bit.
> Why go through all this BS when every opinion from lawyers say it more than likely won't effect the judgment regarding the settlement.





bag-mania said:


> My guess is they refuse to believe Johnny Depp could do it. Therefore Amber must be lying.



This is it. It's perhaps hard for folks to separate his lovable Captain Jack - Mad Hatter image from John Christopher Depp.


----------



## Lodpah

It could be that it was unreasonable but anything earned during their marriage would definitely be split.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Glitterandstuds said:


> Get ready for some sad news, friends, no matter whose side you're taking in the *Johnny Depp* and *Amber Heard* debacle: Amber's friend, the one who *went on the Twitter rant* the other day about how sick it is that no one believes her, has written this big long* essay*  entitled "Why I Called 911." She claims that she's seen and heard of  several instances in which Johnny allegedly abused Amber -- and she's  sharing the details.
> 
> She says that she loved Johnny very much and  even called him her "brother," but that he's crossed an "unforgivable  line" with the alleged abuse. She says that on that Saturday night a few  weeks ago, the night that the LAPD were called to Johnny and Amber's  home, she heard him ask her What if I pulled your hair back? and then "her scream for help."
> 
> Then she gives a timeline that Amber gave her -- she even says that she saw evidence of violence:
> 
> * The  reports of violence started with a kick on a private plane, then it was  shoves and the occasional punch, until finally, in December, she  described an all-out assault and she woke up with her pillow covered in  blood. I know this because I went to their house. I saw the pillow with  my own eyes. I saw the busted lip and the clumps of hair on the floor.*
> 
> * Amber  apparently told her once that Johnny head-butted her "in a fit of  rage," and another time described a situation in which he was "dragging  her up the stairs by the hair, punching her in the back of the head,  choking her until she almost passed out, and smashing his forehead into  her nose until it almost broke."*
> 
> So here's the thing -- if all  this is true, then Amber seriously needs to file a police report. "But  she doesn't want to file because she said *she didn't want to hurt him*,"  you may be thinking. And if that's the case, then why does she continue  to release all these nasty stories and photos? "Because he shouldn't  get away with it!" Then she needs to file a police report. We can go in  circles like this all day.
> 
> Look, if people doesn't believe Amber  Heard, or even if they're just not willing to pick a side until the  judge does, that doesn't mean they condone domestic violence. It just  means that they're not willing to trash someone's entire life based on  the word of a woman who stands to gain so very, very much from his  downfall. Especially not when their intuition has been reading bad vibes  from Amber for years.
> 
> Speaking of people who don't believe Amber Heard, *Benicio Del Toro* falls pretty firmly in that camp. In a new *interview*, he says "theres  a lot of trouble from the girl that sounds a little manipulative," and  that there's something about her that sounds "really twisted." He called  Johnny "a nice guy, very caring," then adds this:
> 
> _It  seems the fact that his mom passed away and she filed for divorce two  days later and then she wants money and she's saying she got hit, its  almost like, wait, I saw them not too long ago. Maybe it was January, a  dinner for the Oscars or something like that. He was there with her and  they were fine._
> 
> Obviously one evening where a couple seems "fine" doesn't mean that things _aren't_  fine other times, but from everything we've heard so far, Benicio isn't  alone with feeling that something seems strange about Amber.
> Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/2016/06/...-details-domestic-violence-sad/#ixzz4B2VFzFYk
> Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter
> ​



Yikes!  



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'd take with a grain of salt _anything_ coming out of TMZ or People. They are biased on both sides. Just saying.
> 
> I think he hit Amber, more than once. Just a personal opinion. I also think Amber is probably not a very nice person. The two things can co-exist in the same universe.
> 
> I think people are projecting their own personal experiences onto this situation. It's unavoidable of course, but it's not just here, it's other places as well that I'm seeing people telling of their own experiences (as I did with the domestic women's shelter) and making it personal against posters who disagree.
> 
> The media are using very manipulative, emotional wording on both sides. Both sides PR teams are playing hardball with public perception.
> 
> Who wins in the courts, and who wins in the eyes of the public are two very different things.



+1. I don't care if Amber is nice or not, it's not ok to abuse anyone physically, regardless of whether they're nice or not. TMZ especially is reaching with their manipulative headlines, as well as US Weekly. The comments section in those stories have become a free for all to attack Amber in every way possible. Wow.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tasya, Amber's ex-girlfriend/partner has released a statement to Variety:

*******************
*
Amber Heard&#8217;s Ex-Girlfriend Defends Actress Following Domestic Violence Report From 2009*



> REX SHUTTERSTOCK
> JUNE 8, 2016 | 12:39PM PT
> 
> Following days of reports that Amber Heard was arrested for domestic abuse against an ex-girlfriend, Tasya van Ree, in 2009, van Ree has responded, saying Heard was &#8220;wrongfully accused.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;In 2009, Amber was wrongfully accused for an incident that was misinterpreted and over-sensationalized by two individuals in a power position,&#8221; said a statement van Ree released on Wednesday. &#8220;I recount hints of misogynistic attitudes toward us which later appeared to be homophobic when they found out we were domestic partners and not just &#8216;friends.&#8217;
> 
> Charges were quickly dropped and she was released moments later. It&#8217;s disheartening that Amber&#8217;s integrity and story are being questioned yet again. Amber is a brilliant, honest and beautiful woman and I have the utmost respect for her. We shared 5 wonderful years together and remain close to this day.&#8221;
> 
> Source: http://variety.com/2016/biz/news/amber-heard-domestic-violence-ex-girlfriend-responds-1201791500/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

*                          Amber Heard                                        'Homophobic' 'Mysoginistic' Cop ... a Gay Woman                                      *


*              176   

 

                          337            

           6/9/2016 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                 EXCLUSIVE
                       ll-media.tmz.com/2016/06/08/0608-beverly-leonard-facebook-15.jpg*Amber Heard*'s  ex-girlfriend, who just claimed Amber's 2009 arrest for domestic  violence was bogus because the cop was a homophobe with a hint of  misogyny ... couldn't be further off the mark, because the officer is an  openly gay woman who also contributed money to a domestic violence  organization.
 Amber's ex-domestic partner, *Tasya van Ree*, *minimized their altercation*  at Seattle-Tacoma International Airport, saying it was "misinterpreted  and over-sensationalized by two individuals in a powerful position."  She's referring to the cops who arrested Amber for allegedly grabbing  and hitting Tasya.
 Officer *Beverly Leonard* was the actual arresting  officer. She proudly posted pics of herself and her partner a few years  back. She's also posted pics of herself at Pride weekend.
 Leonard also supported an organization in Seattle that helps women who were victims of domestic violence.
 A source close to Beverly says the now-retired officer is indignant ... saying *the arrest* had nothing to do with homophobia ... she was arrested for breaking the law.
 Although Tasya claims the incident was minor, police documents show  there was actual property damage ... Tasya's pendant was broken during  the scuffle, and the documents also show Tasya was extremely upset with  Amber for the alleged attack ... so claim the responding cops.


----------



## prettyprincess

Glitterandstuds said:


> *                          Amber Heard                                        'Homophobic' 'Mysoginistic' Cop ... a Gay Woman                                      *
> 
> 
> *              176
> 
> 
> 
> 337
> 
> 6/9/2016 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2016/06/08/0608-beverly-leonard-facebook-15.jpg*Amber Heard*'s  ex-girlfriend, who just claimed Amber's 2009 arrest for domestic  violence was bogus because the cop was a homophobe with a hint of  misogyny ... couldn't be further off the mark, because the officer is an  openly gay woman who also contributed money to a domestic violence  organization.
> Amber's ex-domestic partner, *Tasya van Ree*, *minimized their altercation*  at Seattle-Tacoma International Airport, saying it was "misinterpreted  and over-sensationalized by two individuals in a powerful position."  She's referring to the cops who arrested Amber for allegedly grabbing  and hitting Tasya.
> Officer *Beverly Leonard* was the actual arresting  officer. She proudly posted pics of herself and her partner a few years  back. She's also posted pics of herself at Pride weekend.
> Leonard also supported an organization in Seattle that helps women who were victims of domestic violence.
> A source close to Beverly says the now-retired officer is indignant ... saying *the arrest* had nothing to do with homophobia ... she was arrested for breaking the law.
> Although Tasya claims the incident was minor, police documents show  there was actual property damage ... Tasya's pendant was broken during  the scuffle, and the documents also show Tasya was extremely upset with  Amber for the alleged attack ... so claim the responding cops.




Does anyone really believe Amber? Seems like her and her friends are a bunch of compulsive manipulative liars!


----------



## emms2381

Just my personal opinion - just read this thread and it seems a lot of people are getting lynched for having thier say.. 

Anyway I think Ambers claims are false, I mean c'mon why the hell just spout it out now? Surely if all that is said happened then somebody would have gone to the police (even if it wasnt Amber herself) I think Ambers a tough girl and I am betting she could take care of herself in a altercation, she seems to have a strong head on her shoulders too.

Now im not saying that Depp never touched her either.. my reckoning is it 6 of 1 and half o dozen of the other... i reckon shes mentally or physically thrown depp off the end.. resulting in this.

Ive been in a domestic violent relationship, i know what you feel and how you react, the abusers make you feel its your fault and make you feel you are going mad. You try and protect your abuser, you hide the bruises..cuts.. emotional scars..

You distance yourself from those that care...

Finally you get yourself together and leave the hostile relationship and the abuser carries on his life.

Imo abusers never change, so if depp is a "wife beater" wheres moss; ryder, paradis and the countless wemon he has been with stories?? Surely he hasnt just started doing this??? From my reckoning he would have tonns of wemon claiming domestic violence agaisnt him?

What im saying is usually and abuser is and always will be an abuser.. its not something they just decide to do, if its surely not within your nature to hit a woman they dont just start doing it... unless its some kind of provoked attack or fabricated story.

My opinion... 

Try not to tear it to bits!!


----------



## BPC

@prettyprincess I have no reason to believe JD over Amber when he hasn't even denied it.

@emms2381 what are saying here "Now im not saying that Depp never touched her either.. my reckoning is it 6 of 1 and half o dozen of the other... i reckon shes mentally or physically thrown depp off the end.. resulting in this."

That she provoked him?


----------



## prettyprincess

BPC said:


> @prettyprincess I have no reason to believe JD over Amber when he hasn't even denied it.
> 
> @emms2381 what are saying here "Now im not saying that Depp never touched her either.. my reckoning is it 6 of 1 and half o dozen of the other... i reckon shes mentally or physically thrown depp off the end.. resulting in this."
> 
> That she provoked him?



its suspicious that her and her teams accusations are being debunked on a daily basis.


----------



## buzzytoes

Why does everyone feel like they have to pick a side? Why can't they both be at fault? To me it seems like a very toxic relationship. I can easily see it being one of those relationships where they both get drunk, start shoving each other, and then it escalates from there. 

Also, for the record, as far as star power, I couldn't even name a movie that Amber Heard is in. Mostly I only knew her name from the whole issue of bringing their dogs into Australia. I thought she was a model. Not that that has any bearing on anything, just saying that she is not as popular as some people seem to think she is.


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is it. It's perhaps hard for folks to separate his lovable Captain Jack - Mad Hatter image from John Christopher Depp.


Not me! I've never seen his movies. Why is it so STRANGE for some people to accept that some of us just don't BELIEVE her?!!!!


----------



## scarlet555

prettyprincess said:


> Does anyone really believe Amber? Seems like her and her friends are a bunch of compulsive manipulative liars!



It also seems like the beverly hills cops and the seattle cops are lying according to Amber's camp.  Weren't they just claiming the airport cops were homophobic or something like that, now comes to find out, it was a woman officer who went to the pride parade and was openly gay, sure it doesn't mean she wasn't anti-other lesbians or anti-women...  But when cops from different states and different time line, appear to be anti-you does this seem credible to you, regardless of who is making those claims?

Just because I doubt Amber's claim, the way she is slowing bleeding all this information like some kind of blackmail for money does not mean I worship Johnny, because I don't.  I actually don't like any of his movies and I don't care for him or his looks or lack thereof, doesn't mean I am going to make fun of him either.


----------



## Hobbsy

scarlet555 said:


> It also seems like the beverly hills cops and the seattle cops are lying according to Amber's camp.  Weren't they just claiming the airport cops were homophobic or something like that, now comes to find out, it was a woman who went to the pride parade...  Does this seem credible to you, regardless of who is making those claims?
> 
> Just because I doubt Amber's claim, the way she is slowing bleeding all this information like some kind of blackmail for money does not mean I worship Johnny, because I don't.  I actually don't like any of his movies and I don't care for him or his looks or lack thereof, doesn't mean I am going to make fun of him either.


It seems that everyone......everyone....is lying except Amber. Does that seem odd? Yes. Yes, it does.


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> Get ready for some sad news, friends, no matter whose side you're taking in the *Johnny Depp* and *Amber Heard* debacle: Amber's friend, the one who *went on the Twitter rant* the other day about how sick it is that no one believes her, has written this big long* essay*  entitled "Why I Called 911." She claims that she's seen and heard of  several instances in which Johnny allegedly abused Amber -- and she's  sharing the details.
> 
> She says that she loved Johnny very much and  even called him her "brother," but that he's crossed an "unforgivable  line" with the alleged abuse. She says that on that Saturday night a few  weeks ago, the night that the LAPD were called to Johnny and Amber's  home, she heard him ask her &#8220;What if I pulled your hair back?&#8221; and then "her scream for help."
> 
> Then she gives a timeline that Amber gave her -- she even says that she saw evidence of violence:
> 
> _The  reports of violence started with a kick on a private plane, then it was  shoves and the occasional punch, until finally, in December, she  described an all-out assault and she woke up with her pillow covered in  blood. I know this because I went to their house. I saw the pillow with  my own eyes. I saw the busted lip and the clumps of hair on the floor._
> 
> Amber  apparently told her once that Johnny head-butted her "in a fit of  rage," and another time described a situation in which he was "dragging  her up the stairs by the hair, punching her in the back of the head,  choking her until she almost passed out, and smashing his forehead into  her nose until it almost broke."
> 
> So here's the thing -- if all  this is true, then Amber seriously needs to file a police report. "But  she doesn't want to file because she said *she didn't want to hurt him*,"  you may be thinking. And if that's the case, then why does she continue  to release all these nasty stories and photos? "Because he shouldn't  get away with it!" Then she needs to file a police report. We can go in  circles like this all day.
> 
> Look, if people doesn't believe Amber  Heard, or even if they're just not willing to pick a side until the  judge does, that doesn't mean they condone domestic violence. It just  means that they're not willing to trash someone's entire life based on  the word of a woman who stands to gain so very, very much from his  downfall. Especially not when their intuition has been reading bad vibes  from Amber for years.
> 
> Speaking of people who don't believe Amber Heard, *Benicio Del Toro* falls pretty firmly in that camp. In a new *interview*, he says "there&#8217;s  a lot of trouble from the girl that sounds a little manipulative," and  that there's something about her that sounds "really twisted." He called  Johnny "a nice guy, very caring," then adds this:
> 
> _&#8220;It  seems the fact that his mom passed away and she filed for divorce two  days later and then she wants money and she's saying she got hit, it&#8217;s  almost like, wait, I saw them not too long ago. Maybe it was January, a  dinner for the Oscars or something like that. He was there with her and  they were fine.&#8221;_
> 
> Obviously one evening where a couple seems "fine" doesn't mean that things _aren't_  fine other times, but from everything we've heard so far, Benicio isn't  alone with feeling that something seems strange about Amber.
> Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/2016/06/...-details-domestic-violence-sad/#ixzz4B2VFzFYk
> Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter
> ​



&#8220;It seems the fact that his mom passed away and she filed for divorce two days later and then she wants money and she's saying she got hit, it&#8217;s almost like, wait, I saw them not too long ago. Maybe it was January, a dinner for the Oscars or something like that. He was there with her and they were fine.&#8221;

Reeeeeaaally Benicio..They were fine at the dinner.. You really think Johnny will donkey punch the girl there... Ever hear "you don't know what happens behind closed doors"

*eye roll* 

And he even said he doesn't know the facts... why say something so clueless. Just say no comment...

I'm not saying Yes Amber is telling truth. But Benico just spoke a bunch of nothing.


----------



## emms2381

BPC said:


> @prettyprincess I have no reason to believe JD over Amber when he hasn't even denied it.
> 
> @emms2381 what are saying here "Now im not saying that Depp never touched her either.. my reckoning is it 6 of 1 and half o dozen of the other... i reckon shes mentally or physically thrown depp off the end.. resulting in this."
> 
> That she provoked him?
> 
> I am saying that maybe they both have been violent or abusive to eachother in the past one way or another.
> 
> I dont condone domestic violence and nor do i think because a man or a woman provokes the abuser they deserve it.
> 
> All I am saying is they both are powerfull forces.


----------



## BPC

emms2381 said:


> BPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> @prettyprincess I have no reason to believe JD over Amber when he hasn't even denied it.
> 
> @emms2381 what are saying here "Now im not saying that Depp never touched her either.. my reckoning is it 6 of 1 and half o dozen of the other...* i reckon shes mentally or physically thrown depp off the end.. resulting in this."*
> 
> That she provoked him?
> 
> I am saying that maybe they both have been violent or abusive to eachother in the past one way or another.
> 
> I dont condone domestic violence and nor do i think because a man or a woman provokes the abuser they deserve it.
> 
> All I am saying is they both are powerfull forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emms, I was just wondering what that sentence meant. Because to me, it's saying that she provoked him to the point of violence.
> 
> If that's not what it means, I apologize.
Click to expand...


----------



## BagBerry13

scarlet555 said:


> *It also seems like the beverly hills cops and the seattle cops are lying according to Amber's camp.*  Weren't they just claiming the airport cops were homophobic or something like that, now comes to find out, it was a woman officer who went to the pride parade and was openly gay, sure it doesn't mean she wasn't anti-other lesbians or anti-women...  But when cops from different states and different time line, appear to be anti-you does this seem credible to you, regardless of who is making those claims?
> 
> Just because I doubt Amber's claim, the way she is slowing bleeding all this information like some kind of blackmail for money does not mean I worship Johnny, because I don't.  I actually don't like any of his movies and I don't care for him or his looks or lack thereof, doesn't mean I am going to make fun of him either.





Hobbsy said:


> It seems that everyone......everyone....is lying except Amber. Does that seem odd? Yes. Yes, it does.



Yeah I thought the same. It appears that every cop that ever had to do with her seems to lie. And then of course the "bad" Australian government being mean too.

I mean I don't buy that crap of saying "I still love him. I don't want to hurt him. That's why I'm not reporting him." Bullsh*t!!! You're doing all this to him but you can't get yourself to finally file the police report? Maybe it has to do with the fact that if it turns out to be untrue she can be charged with a felony? Maybe?!?!


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> You're very good at taking my words out of context.
> 
> Before you go attacking me for victim blaming, you should know that my mother was abused by my father for 20 years.  My first childhood memory was running into my parents' bedroom because of screaming and finding my mother in a rumpled pile on the floor, with only the strength to lift her hand to wave me away. And yes my 4 siblings and I were abused as well.
> 
> So don't go there with me.


 You're killing me, mkr.  I'm at work and need to stop weeping.
puppies, puppies, puppies, happy playing puppies....


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah I thought the same. It appears that every cop that ever had to do with her seems to lie. And then of course the "bad" Australian government being mean too.
> 
> I mean I don't buy that crap of saying "I still love him. I don't want to hurt him. That's why I'm not reporting him." Bullsh*t!!! You're doing all this to him but you can't get yourself to finally file the police report? Maybe it has to do with the fact that if it turns out to be untrue she can be charged with a felony? Maybe?!?!



You made a good point Bagberry - I never thought about the consequences of her filing and it turns out a lie.  And I'm sure her lawyer is advising her on how to proceed.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Are every single one of Ambers claims or proof really being debunked though? People don't want to believe her friends or neighbors claims because they'll lie for her but they'll believe his bodyguards and his friends little bit of a double standard here. There's no proof those texts are fake and his assistant denying it isn't enough for me personally. A lot of Johnny's/ Tmz rebuttals are just denials and not a whole lot of evidence to prove their innocence. Instead they look into her past behavior to plant doubt rather than prove things like those texts being fake. It's really just their word vs her's except she brings photographic evidence


----------



## mkr

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Are every single one of Ambers claims or proof really being debunked though? People don't want to believe her friends or neighbors claims because they'll lie for her but they'll believe his bodyguards and his friends little bit of a double standard here. There's no proof those texts are fake and his assistant denying it isn't enough for me personally. A lot of Johnny's/ Tmz rebuttals are just denials and not a whole lot of evidence to prove their innocence. Instead they look into her past behavior to plant doubt rather than prove things like those texts being fake. It's really just their word vs her's except she brings photographic evidence


It's hard to say what's true or false.  Mostly everything being reported is from TMZ/People and I'm sure they're exaggerating and dramatizing and sensationalizing everything.  Johnny hasn't made a statement other than to say he wasn't saying anything.  Okay Johnny didn't lie yet so there's that!


----------



## Hobbsy

The first thing I learned in one of my very first management classes a hundred years ago is.....there's 3 sides to every story.....side A, side B and the truth....which is usually someplace in the middle.


----------



## scarlet555

Decophile said:


> You're killing me, mkr.  I'm at work and need to stop weeping.
> puppies, puppies, puppies, happy playing puppies....



 FYI everyone, revising this post as Decophile was sincere...


----------



## mkr

scarlet555 said:


> Are you serious Decophile?  Someone just told you on this forum, that they were abused as a child and you're being a sarcastic and weeping puppies? Your childish act is sad and dumb.


I don't think she meant it that way.  It's cool.


----------



## Deco

scarlet555 said:


> Are you serious Decophile?  Someone just told you on this forum, that they were abused as a child and you're being a sarcastic and weeping puppies? Your childish act is sad and dumb.


 I'm sorry my post came across that way.  It wasn't sarcastic.  I previously responded to her that her post was powerful and gave her a virtual hug.  this is the second time I've broken down from reading her post.  My own silly way of getting myself to stop crying in a public place is visualizing puppies to distract myself.  I should have kept that part to myself.


Although I'm very sorry about how that post came across, I would have also thought that my long history of posting on TPf would have earned me some reputation as a balanced and sober poster, and that I don't snark at people's personal posts.  I'm not mean spirited or immature.  That is contrary to how I comport myself here and elsewhere.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> The first thing I learned in one of my very first management classes a hundred years ago is.....there's 3 sides to every story.....side A, side B and the truth....which is usually someplace in the middle.


That's a song by Foreigner, Head Games.  There's your side, there's my side, and then there's the truth.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> I'm sorry my post came across that way.  It wasn't sarcastic.  I previously responded to her that her post was powerful and gave her a virtual hug.  this is the second time I've broken down from reading her post.  My own silly way of getting myself to stop crying in a public place is visualizing puppies to distract myself.  I should have kept that part to myself.
> 
> 
> Although I'm very sorry about how that post came across, I would have also thought that my long history of posting on TPf would have earned me some reputation as a balanced and sober poster, and that I don't snark at people's personal posts.  I'm not mean spirited or immature.  That is contrary to how I comport myself here and elsewhere.


We're good.


----------



## tweegy

Decophile said:


> I'm sorry my post came across that way.  It wasn't sarcastic.  I previously responded to her that her post was powerful and gave her a virtual hug.  this is the second time I've broken down from reading her post.  My own silly way of getting myself to stop crying in a public place is visualizing puppies to distract myself.  I should have kept that part to myself.
> 
> 
> Although I'm very sorry about how that post came across, I would have also thought that my long history of posting on TPf would have earned me some reputation as a balanced and sober poster, and that I don't snark at people's personal posts.  I'm not mean spirited or immature.  That is contrary to how I comport myself here and elsewhere.



I understood the context of your post if it helps.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How do you pronounce iO?

Anyway I am not sure why she would be lying. How has Depp's side explained this one?


----------



## Hobbsy

scarlet555 said:


> Are you serious Decophile?  Someone just told you on this forum, that they were abused as a child and you're being a sarcastic and weeping puppies? Your childish act is sad and dumb.


I'm pretty sure that was sincere and not snarky!


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> That's a song by Foreigner, Head Games.  There's your side, there's my side, and then there's the truth.


Know the song well and agree. &#9786;


----------



## Deco

scarlet555 said:


> FYI everyone, revising this post as Decophile was sincere...


 thank you


----------



## Chagall

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Are every single one of Ambers claims or proof really being debunked though? People don't want to believe her friends or neighbors claims because they'll lie for her but they'll believe his bodyguards and his friends little bit of a double standard here. There's no proof those texts are fake and his assistant denying it isn't enough for me personally. A lot of Johnny's/ Tmz rebuttals are just denials and not a whole lot of evidence to prove their innocence. Instead they look into her past behavior to plant doubt rather than prove things like those texts being fake. It's really just their word vs her's except she brings photographic evidence




Good post.


----------



## prettyprincess

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Are every single one of Ambers claims or proof really being debunked though? People don't want to believe her friends or neighbors claims because they'll lie for her but they'll believe his bodyguards and his friends little bit of a double standard here. There's no proof those texts are fake and his assistant denying it isn't enough for me personally. A lot of Johnny's/ Tmz rebuttals are just denials and not a whole lot of evidence to prove their innocence. Instead they look into her past behavior to plant doubt rather than prove things like those texts being fake. It's really just their word vs her's except she brings photographic evidence



I do believe her friends are lying bc TMZ just exposed her ex in a huge lie.


----------



## BagBerry13

Why do people keep forgetting that JD's rep made a statement in the beginning saying they won't address any stories in the press? Why do people still expect him to comment on everything? They might be talking to TMZ as much as she's talking to People but she's the one coming out with new stuff every day. Why can't she sit still until the hearing and air it all out there? So of course if she's playing these games, do you think his team will sit around and wait? Of course they will try to debunk her stories.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagBerry13 said:


> Why do people keep forgetting that JD's rep made a statement in the beginning saying they won't address any stories in the press? Why do people still expect him to comment on everything? They might be talking to TMZ as much as she's talking to People but she's the one coming out with new stuff every day. Why can't she sit still until the hearing and air it all out there? So of course if she's playing these games, *do you think his team will sit around and wait? Of course they will try to debunk her stories.  *



This however, is agreeable. When is the hearing btw, anyone know?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

June 17


----------



## mkr

Is the hearing for the divorce?  And does JD have to attend?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-battle-amidst-Amber-Heard-abuse-claims.html

*Johnny Depp selling multi-million dollar Jean-Michel Basquiat collection as he faces pricey divorce battle amidst Amber Heard abuse claims *

Johnny Depp is looking to add even more cash to his estimated $400million fortune with news the actor is selling off his pricey collection of Jean-Michel Basquiat paintings.

Christie's announced in a press release on Thursday that Depp would be unloading parts of his collection at auction in London later this month.

He will be selling nine works in all, which he assembled over the course of 25 years, with most of the pieces completed in 1981 by the famed street artist.

The auction comes amidst Depp's very public divorce from wife Amber Heard, and her claims that he was abusive throughout their relationship.

Among the pieces being sold by Depp is Basquiat's 1981 piece Pork, which was painted on a wooden door and is expected to bring in between $3.5 - $5million.

'Nothing can replace the warmth and immediacy of Basquiat's poetry, or the absolute questions and truths that he delivered,' said Depp of the artist.

'The beautiful and disturbing music of his paintings, the cacophony of his silence that attacks our senses, will live far beyond our breath.'

Depp and Heard were married in 2014 and she filed papers asking for a divorce in May after 15 months of marriage.

The couple did not have a prenuptial agreement which entitles her to half the money he made over the course of their relationship, which looks to be somewhere between $20 and $30million. 

Heard, 30, had also asked a judge for spousal support and her legal fees to be covered during the divorce, but that was rejected by the court.

Depp, who turned 53 on Thursday, has been overseas touring with his band Hollywood Vampires and his next project looks to be the monster film The Invisible Man. 

Heard meanwhile is preparing to take on her biggest role to date as Mera, the queen of the sea and Aquaman's love interest, in the upcoming Justice League and Aquaman movies. 

The estranged couple is due back in court later this month and Heard has been granted a temporary restraining order against Depp.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Is the hearing for the divorce?  And does JD have to attend?



No, the hearing is for the restraining order I think. So it's regarding the domestic abuse.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Now I kinda get an A-Ha moment. So, Amber wanted to get a divorce and in the meantime she asked for a spousal support and wanted Johnny to pay her lawyers until she gets half of what they earned during their marriage. The judge refused her demand (not Johnny himself) and she came up with DV accusation so that she'd get the spousal support and that the separation of their earning take an immediate action. She WILL  definitely get half of their earning buuuuuut she also wants the spousal support and the lawyer payment which the judge considered inappropriate.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^That's YOUR take on it


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> Now I kinda get an A-Ha moment. So, Amber wanted to get a divorce and in the meantime she asked for a spousal support and wanted Johnny to pay her lawyers until she gets half of what they earned during their marriage. The judge refused her demand (not Johnny himself) and she came up with DV accusation so that she'd get the spousal support and that the separation of their earning take an immediate action. She WILL  definitely get half of their earning buuuuuut she also wants the spousal support and the lawyer payment which the judge considered inappropriate.


I think she filed for divorce and the restraining order at the same time, due to domestic violence.  She asked for spousal support at the same time as well.  The judge gave her the restraining order but not the support.  Not sure if I misread your post, but she didn't come back with a DV claim to get support.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And also...what Depp and his team said about not responding to accusations etc. Sure. Who do you think is urging on those stories onTMZ?

Just because it's not coming directly from them doesn't mean they are taking the high road.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> I think she filed for divorce and the restraining order at the same time, due to domestic violence.  She asked for spousal support at the same time as well.  The judge gave her the restraining order but not the support.  Not sure if I misread your post, but she didn't come back with a DV claim to get support.




I'm not sure. I think the DV came later. I read on Vanity Fair website when it reported her petition for a divorce there was no mentioning of DV and restraining order.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The divorce and DV were mentioned from the first in the letter exchange between the lawyers.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The divorce and DV were mentioned from the first in the letter exchange between the lawyers.




Yes, but was the DV mentioned as the reason for the divorce in the divorce petition?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, but was the DV mentioned as the reason for the divorce in the divorce petition?



No but the petition and letters were done on the same day I believe. She stated she didn't want the DV to be made public. His response to give her nothing (even what she is legally entitled to) forced her hand. This has been discussed many pages back

It's clear we have different views on this.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No but the petition and letters were done on the same day I believe. She stated she didn't want the DV to be made public. His response to give her nothing (even what she is legally entitled to) forced her hand. This has been discussed many pages back
> 
> It's clear we have different views on this.



I don't really see how her hand was forced because he declined to pay. She could've still gone through with the DV without making it public. This is why people think she's doing this to build pressure. She could've easily made the DV claims in court without involving People.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't really see how her hand was forced because he declined to pay. She could've still gone through with the DV without making it public. This is why people think she's doing this to build pressure. She could've easily made the DV claims in court without involving People.




Yep.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't really see how her hand was forced because he declined to pay. She could've still gone through with the DV without making it public. This is why people think she's doing this to build pressure. She could've easily made the DV claims in court without involving People.



That's ok. That's your opinion. Not how I see it but it is what it is.

He could have refrained from slandering her via TMZ btw (which started immediately following her divorce proceedings) - both of them are playing trial by media regardless of his "I shall not respond" statement.


----------



## twinkle.tink

The call to the police and _ *filing *_ for the TRO was before the divorce filing.

The TRO wasn't granted until after the divorce filing, that might be where there is confusion.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's ok. That's your opinion. Not how I see it but it is what it is.
> 
> He could have refrained from slandering her via TMZ btw (which started immediately following her divorce proceedings) - both of them are playing trial by media regardless of his "I shall not respond" statement.


How do you know it's slander?


----------



## scarlet555

Amber Heard's Arresting Officer Responds to Claims of Homophobia & Misogyny

Amber Heard's Arresting Officer Responds to Claims of Homophobia & Misogyny

Amber Heard was arrested for domestic violence back in 2009 and her ex-girlfriend Tasya van Ree recently claimed that the arresting officer exhibited homophobia and misogynistic attitudes.

The arresting officer, Beverly Leonard, is now speaking out after TMZ revealed these claims are totally false, as she is a gay woman.

&#8220;I&#8217;m not sure who of you leaked to TMZ my pics but I wanted to personally thank you for setting the record straight&#8230;pun intended,&#8221; Beverly wrote on her Facebook account. &#8220;I am so not homophobic or mysoginistic! The arrest was made because an assault occurred (I witnessed it) and the parties were in a domestic relationship. PS&#8230;if you got paid, I want a cut.&#8221;




Source: Amber Heard&#8217;s Arresting Officer Responds to Claims of Homophobia & Misogyny | Amber Heard, Tasya Van Ree : Just Jared | http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/09...ims-of-homophobia-misogyny/?trackback=tsmclip

Visit:Just Jared | Twitter | Facebook

from JustJared.com


----------



## Alexenjie

Johnny did not decline to pay her spousal support EVER, he just said that all of this (the divorce) had come about very quickly and there had been no time for the two of them to come forward with their financial status. He basically asked for some time which was logical, especially give her request for so much support.

http://www.eonline.com/news/768615/...re-things-we-learned-from-the-court-documents

They have 11 points made about the initial hearing and the request for support is discussed in the first point.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Alexenjie said:


> Johnny did not decline to pay her spousal support EVER, he just said that all of this (the divorce) had come about very quickly and there had been no time for the two of them to come forward with their financial status. He basically asked for some time which was logical, especially give her request for so much support.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/768615/...re-things-we-learned-from-the-court-documents
> 
> They have 11 points made about the initial hearing and the request for support is discussed in the first point.




So, if I read it correctly, the DV accusation did come later after the divorce was filed 'to soften' her public image since filing the divorce was considered no 'time appropriate'.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's ok. That's your opinion. Not how I see it but it is what it is.
> 
> He could have refrained from slandering her via TMZ btw (which started immediately following her divorce proceedings) - both of them are playing trial by media regardless of his "I shall not respond" statement.



+1.

Does anyone actually think that Amber hit herself?


----------



## Neospecies

The spousal support she asked for, is it a temporally spousal support?

Almost like a temporally child support?


----------



## twinkle.tink

dangerouscurves said:


> So, if I read it correctly, the DV accusation did come later after the divorce was filed 'to soften' her public image since filing the divorce was considered no 'time appropriate'.



No, the granting of the TRO came after the filing of the divorce.

*The call to the police and filing for the TRO came before the filing of the divorce.*


----------



## Neospecies

Neospecies said:


> The spousal support she asked for, is it a temporally spousal support?
> 
> Almost like a temporally child support?



Wanted to clarify, if it was a temporally spousal support he (or the judge) said no to, it would make more sense.  They might likely say, she's able to work to support herself the next 4-5 months while she waits for the divorce proceedings. 

vs.

The 50/50 division alimony which she will likely get later on once the divorce proceedings are finalized.


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> No, the granting of the TRO came after the filing of the divorce.
> 
> *The call to the police and filing for the TRO came before the filing of the divorce.*




Where did your read this?


----------



## twinkle.tink

dangerouscurves said:


> Where did your read this?


Several outlets. The request for the TRO was made on the Friday preceding the Monday divorce petition. Johnny's attorney even makes reference to it.

ETA: It was over that weekend her attorney tried to negotiate. Depending on your point of view that could be  he abused her she just wants out to she is going to smear you...pay up. 

Either way, it would have all gone away if negotiations had gone well and no doubt it was timed for that purpose.


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> Several outlets. The request for the TRO was made on the Friday preceding the Monday divorce petition. Johnny's attorney even makes reference to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: It was over that weekend her attorney tried to negotiate. Depending on your point of view that could be  he abused her she just wants out to she is going to smear you...pay up.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it would have all gone away if negotiations had gone well and no doubt it was timed for that purpose.




Thanks for the info but Johnny him self never refuses to pay her up. And I still don't believe the abuse allegation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> Several outlets. The request for the TRO was made on the Friday preceding the Monday divorce petition. Johnny's attorney even makes reference to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: It was over that weekend her attorney tried to negotiate. Depending on your point of view that could be  he abused her she just wants out to she is going to smear you...pay up.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it would have all gone away if negotiations had gone well and no doubt it was timed for that purpose.




Actually, come to think of it, when I first read that Amber filed a divorce I didn't read any DV allegation and the TRO. It was one or two days later that I read about them and one member mentioned that she filed TRO after he's gone on a tour.


----------



## BagBerry13

twinkle.tink said:


> Several outlets. The request for the TRO was made on the Friday preceding the Monday divorce petition. Johnny's attorney even makes reference to it.
> 
> ETA: It was over that weekend her attorney tried to negotiate. Depending on your point of view that could be  he abused her she just wants out to she is going to smear you...pay up.
> 
> Either way, it would have all gone away if negotiations had gone well and no doubt it was timed for that purpose.



I thought he hit her on a Saturday, a day after his mom passed, and the following Monday she filed for divorce. The Friday after that she was at court but I'm not sure if she already had the restraining order then or why she was there. That's how I saw the timeline.


----------



## lallybelle

She went to court for the TRO after the divorce announcement.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From E! News


*Johnny Depp never abused Amber Heard when he was sober*


The fallout from Amber Heard and Johnny Depp&#8217;s divorce continues. Ever since Heard filed for&#8212;and received&#8212;a restraining order against her soon-to-be ex-husband, it has become a he-said, she-said case filled with allegations of domestic violence. Now a source on Heard&#8217;s side tells E! News that the couple&#8217;s relationship varied depending on Depp&#8217;s alleged drug use, but Heard would say she had faith that things would improve.

&#8220;Amber didn&#8217;t want to come forward about the abuse because she had faith he&#8217;d get better and that it would stop,&#8221; the source claims. But Heard has said that when Johnny was sober he wouldn&#8217;t lay a hand on her, but when it was a different story when he was under the influence. The source also claims Heard didn&#8217;t come forward before because she has &#8220;suffered severe emotional trauma.&#8221;

Our insider explains Heard would say that Depp would try to atone for his actions.

&#8220;Whenever there was an incident he&#8217;d apologize profusely and she&#8217;d forgive him. Until now,&#8221; the source says. &#8220;She&#8217;s now realized that his addictions got the best of him and that she couldn&#8217;t continue living this way.&#8221; Heard eventually told people that she became &#8220;scared of him and his temper&#8221; but managed to stay strong. &#8220;Amber is a tough girl and thick-skinned, which is why those close to her are surprised she has let this happen to her, and it&#8217;s taken so long for her to divorce him. But their love is unlike anything she has ever experienced and even through what is happening now she still loves him and wants him to get help.&#8221;

Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/771577/...hand-on-amber-heard-while-sober-source-claims


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From the New York Daily News


*Heineken in a bind over Del Toro's defense of Johnny Depp*

While Dos Equis is searching to replace their &#8220;Most Interesting Man in the World,&#8221; Heineken is distancing themselves from the most embarrassing spokesman in the beer business. On Tuesday, Heineken sponsored a promotional event hosted by Benicio Del Toro, who took the opportunity to defend his &#8220;Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas&#8221; co-star Johnny Depp against domestic abuse charges. Del Toro argued that Amber Heard, Depp&#8217;s wife, seemed &#8220;manipulative&#8221; and &#8220;twisted.&#8221;

Apparently that wasn&#8217;t the kind of press that Heineken had in mind. After the Daily News story ran, a staffer for the Edelman public relations firm, which represents Heineken, called and emailed, asking that we disassociate their client from that damning Del Toro article.

&#8220;Can you please remove the mention of the Heineken event in the quote?&#8221; read the request from Edelman P.R. &#8220;That was not the intent of the press day and would appreciate if you could do so.&#8221;

It gets better. That rep then asked if, after sanitizing the story we have online, we might be doing another article about their beer, where Del Toro doesn&#8217;t come across as an advocate for spousal abuse.

&#8220;Will there be another piece focused on BDT + his relationship with the brand?&#8221; we were asked.

Voila! Here it is. Once again, we&#8217;re assuming this isn&#8217;t what they had in mind. Del Toro is involved in a two-year campaign with Heineken, which is billing the partnership as the actor&#8217;s &#8220;first-ever brand deal of this scale.&#8221;

Edelman calls itself &#8220;the world&#8217;s largest P.R. firm&#8221; and has done damage control for both the Saudi monarchy and Rupert Murdoch&#8217;s News Corp. during its phone hacking scandal. But there isn&#8217;t much that can be done to spin the fact that Del Toro plays for Team Depp when it comes to his ongoing domestic abuse controversy. Heineken USA spokeswoman Tara Rush stands by Del Toro.

&#8220;Heineken does not intend to distance itself from Benicio del Toro,&#8221; according to Rush. &#8220;Benecio&#8217;s (sic) comments on a friend&#8217;s personal matter are strictly his own views and opinion, and do not reflect those of Heineken.&#8221;

Source: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...el-toro-defense-johnny-depp-article-1.2667779


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From the New York Daily News
> 
> 
> *Heineken in a bind over Del Toro's defense of Johnny Depp*
> 
> While Dos Equis is searching to replace their Most Interesting Man in the World, Heineken is distancing themselves from the most embarrassing spokesman in the beer business. On Tuesday, Heineken sponsored a promotional event hosted by Benicio Del Toro, who took the opportunity to defend his Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas co-star Johnny Depp against domestic abuse charges. Del Toro argued that Amber Heard, Depps wife, seemed manipulative and twisted.
> 
> Apparently that wasnt the kind of press that Heineken had in mind. After the Daily News story ran, a staffer for the Edelman public relations firm, which represents Heineken, called and emailed, asking that we disassociate their client from that damning Del Toro article.
> 
> Can you please remove the mention of the Heineken event in the quote? read the request from Edelman P.R. That was not the intent of the press day and would appreciate if you could do so.
> 
> It gets better. That rep then asked if, after sanitizing the story we have online, we might be doing another article about their beer, where Del Toro doesnt come across as an advocate for spousal abuse.
> 
> Will there be another piece focused on BDT + his relationship with the brand? we were asked.
> 
> Voila! Here it is. Once again, were assuming this isnt what they had in mind. Del Toro is involved in a two-year campaign with Heineken, which is billing the partnership as the actors first-ever brand deal of this scale.
> 
> Edelman calls itself the worlds largest P.R. firm and has done damage control for both the Saudi monarchy and Rupert Murdochs News Corp. during its phone hacking scandal. But there isnt much that can be done to spin the fact that Del Toro plays for Team Depp when it comes to his ongoing domestic abuse controversy. Heineken USA spokeswoman Tara Rush stands by Del Toro.
> 
> Heineken does not intend to distance itself from Benicio del Toro, according to Rush. Benecios (sic) comments on a friends personal matter are strictly his own views and opinion, and do not reflect those of Heineken.
> 
> Source: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...el-toro-defense-johnny-depp-article-1.2667779


Not new or surprising. Major companies do this all the time.


----------



## Chagall

I don't care who stood up for whom, it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. Most people want to end things amicably if possible, it's just easier that way. No one knows what really goes on in a marriage.


----------



## Chagall

I think the main reason that people accuse the other is because they are angry. One of the reasons that there is anger in a divorce is because the marriage was abusive. She had nothing to gain by these accusations. She won't get any more or any less. It's a no fault State and she'll get what the law stipulates. And with there being no prenup she was in a strong position. She is angry as hell about something.


----------



## bag-mania

If anyone still wonders whether Johnny Depp's people are working  directly with TMZ to do their bashing, they need only read this. There's no doubt they were tipped off about this filing.



> *                          Johnny Depp to Amber  Heard                                        Put Up or                                          Shut Up!!!                        *
> 
> *Amber Heard* and her lawyers are spending countless hours trashing *Johnny Depp*   in the media, but they're so scared that Amber might ruin her case   under oath they're dodging her deposition ... so claims Johnny Depp's   lawyer.
> 
> Attorney* Laura Wasser*   just filed some interesting documents, claiming Heard and best friend   Raquel Pennington claim they don't have a single day available before   next Friday's *restraining order trial* ... to answer questions under oath in a depo.
> 
> Wasser drops some info ... according to the docs, lawyers on both  sides  were talking about sitting down and trying to settle the case.  It's  possible the settlement would involve each staying clear of the  other.  It's also possible the settlement would involve money ... Amber's   asking for $50k a month in spousal support.
> 
> Wasser says just 4 days ago they had planned to have the settlement   conference June 10, but that fell apart so Wasser wanted to use the day   to take Amber's depo. Wasser says Amber's lawyer suddenly claimed she   was not available so the depo couldn't go forward.
> 
> Bottom line ... Wasser thinks Amber and Raquel are BSing about not   being available ... and if they won't sit for a deposition they should   be allowed to testify at next week's trial.
> 
> And there's this shot ... Wasser says, "[Amber] has tried her claims in the media. It is now time to do so in a court of law."
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/10/amber-heard-johnny-depp-deposition-trial/


----------



## twinkle.tink

I havent read everything, only the quotes. Thanks for setting me straight ladies. I don't if the time line I read was off or I misread it, but thanks for the correction  ETA...ok, reread...if I have time later I am going to go back and find the links...

So much media hub bub, smdh. And meeting with Gloria throws up a big red flag for me....but then again...

I did think it was hilarious that Amber's arresting officer turned out to be gay.

But then, I do believe the text & verification.

Just too much PR, all the way round. It's ridiculous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> I think the main reason that people accuse the other is because they are angry. One of the reasons that there is anger in a divorce is because the marriage was abusive. She had nothing to gain by these accusations. She won't get any more or any less. It's a no fault State and she'll get what the law stipulates. And with there being no prenup she was in a strong position. She is angry as hell about something.




50.000 a month is not a gain?


----------



## Chagall

dangerouscurves said:


> 50.000 a month is not a gain?




Google Alimony. Sounds like she is entitled whether permanent or temporary.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> I think the main reason that people accuse the other is because they are angry. One of the reasons that there is anger in a divorce is because the marriage was abusive. She had nothing to gain by these accusations. She won't get any more or any less. It's a no fault State and she'll get what the law stipulates. And with there being no prenup she was in a strong position. She is angry as hell about something.



Yes. She wants justice. If she is a victim, and everything points to her being one, then she is perhaps going off her self respect and wants to hold him accountable for what he did to her.


----------



## Neospecies

Chagall said:


> Google Alimony. Sounds like she is entitled whether permanent or temporary.




No if it's temporary - she might not.  If she's able to work and he's paying for the place she's staying - judge can deny temporary spousal support.  They're stiffer when it gets to child support but spousal support is a tad different.


----------



## Neospecies

As far as permanent spousal support, their length of marriage were short - I don't know how the court determine how long she'll get her alimony, but it will definitely be a short one.  Because CA considers 10 years a long marriage so there is more leeway for her to get more out of this if it was a long marriage.


----------



## Chagall

Neospecies said:


> As far as permanent spousal support, their length of marriage were short - I don't know how the court determine how long she'll get her alimony, but it will definitely be a short one.  Because CA considers 10 years a long marriage so there is more leeway for her to get more out of this if it was a long marriage.




I agree she is absolutely not entitled to permanent alimony because there were no children and the marriage duration was so short.  I think she is entitled to temporary support by law because she was the spouse earning much less during the marriage. I don't even necessarily believe she deserves that but do believe she was abused.


----------



## Chagall

I go back and forth on that. She certainly earns enough to support herself although not in the manner she was accustomed to with JD. But they were husband and wife and she should probably be supported for a short duration until she organizes herself financially.


----------



## BagBerry13

Neospecies said:


> As far as permanent spousal support, their length of marriage were short - I don't know how the court determine how long she'll get her alimony, but it will definitely be a short one.  Because CA considers 10 years a long marriage so there is more leeway for her to get more out of this if it was a long marriage.



I think I've read somewhere she gets spousal support for half the length of the marriage.


----------



## Neospecies

Chagall said:


> I go back and forth on that. She certainly earns enough to support herself although not in the manner she was accustomed to with JD. But they were husband and wife and she should probably be supported for a short duration until she organizes herself financially.




I do the same thing and totally agree.

I mean, in the scheme of things, lawyers are going to be the one getting most out of this.  He's not cutting his loss a lot for dragging this out, money wise.  His pride -- might be another story.


----------



## Neospecies

BagBerry13 said:


> I think I've read somewhere she gets spousal support for half the length of the marriage.



Yes.  I think you're right.


----------



## Chagall

Neospecies said:


> I do the same thing and totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, in the scheme of things, lawyers are going to be the one getting most out of this.  He's not cutting his loss a lot for dragging this out, money wise.  His pride -- might be another story.




Oh for sure the big winners here will be the lawyers[emoji1]. He should settle this quickly the whole thing has gone way beyond what either one of them probably intended.


----------



## so confusing

bag-mania said:


> If anyone still wonders whether Johnny Depp's people are working  directly with TMZ to do their bashing, they need only read this. There's no doubt they were tipped off about this filing.




Re: Amber's deposition - it doesn't sound like she was scheduled to give a deposition before next Friday, she didn't bail out of doing it, she just didn't make herself available on short notice on the date the opposition's counsel preferred. Once the settlement discussion was scuttled (which might have been depp's counsel's doing, for all we know), her team is going to start preparing for the next item on the calendar, you don't just squeeze in a deposition in there like you squeeze in a trip to Rite Aid between getting your dry cleaning and picking up milk.


----------



## Alexenjie

Chagall said:


> I think the main reason that people accuse the other is because they are angry. One of the reasons that there is anger in a divorce is because the marriage was abusive. She had nothing to gain by these accusations. She won't get any more or any less. It's a no fault State and she'll get what the law stipulates. And with there being no prenup she was in a strong position. She is angry as hell about something.


Amber has a lot to gain with her accusations. Johnny can pay her whatever amount over what she is legally entitled to, in order to make her go away sooner, faster, etc. After all this bad publicity, perhaps Johnny will drag this out just to cost Amber legal fees. He can afford for this to last as long as he wants, she doesn't have the same kind of permanent fortune that Johnny has.


----------



## Lodpah

Most likely he will pay her legal fees. Unfortunately it ends up like that. I worked in family law too and usually as part of the settlement spouses earning less will get their fees paid by the higher earning spouse. It's all relative.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I wish them both the best...this just seems so sad!


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> I go back and forth on that. She certainly earns enough to support herself although not in the manner she was accustomed to with JD. But they were husband and wife and she should probably be supported for a short duration until she organizes herself financially.


How were she and JD living?  Was it a lavish lifestyle?  I don' t see JD caring about material things but I don't know him.  He did buy expensive art - which I wouldn't have thought he was into.

By the looks of him, maybe she wanted out because he doesn't shower anymore.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> How were she and JD living?  Was it a lavish lifestyle?  I don' t see JD caring about material things but I don't know him.  He did buy expensive art - which I wouldn't have thought he was into.
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of him, maybe she wanted out because he doesn't shower anymore.




I don't know when JD and hygiene parted ways but we are supposed to love them through sickness and health, rotten teeth, porking up and flying cell phones.&#128516;


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> I don't know when JD and hygiene parted ways but we are supposed to love them through sickness and health, rotten teeth, porking up and flying cell phones.&#128516;


And these are the husbands who wonder why their wives don't wanna have sex with them anymore.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> And these are the husbands who wonder why their wives don't wanna have sex with them anymore.




Yes, they never seem to be able to connect the dots&#128516;.


----------



## mkr

so confusing said:


> Re: Amber's deposition - it doesn't sound like she was scheduled to give a deposition before next Friday, she didn't bail out of doing it, she just didn't make herself available on short notice on the date the opposition's counsel preferred. Once the settlement discussion was scuttled (which might have been depp's counsel's doing, for all we know), her team is going to start preparing for the next item on the calendar, you don't just squeeze in a deposition in there like you squeeze in a trip to Rite Aid between getting your dry cleaning and picking up milk.


Is she currently working on a movie or project?  If not then she has a lot of time on her hands.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Is she currently working on a movie or project?  If not then she has a lot of time on her hands.




It doesn't matter. There's no lawyer worth a damn who's going to advise their client to be at the beck and call of the opposing counsel.   
There's no reason for her to do something purely for the convenience of the opposition.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> It doesn't matter. There's no lawyer worth a damn who's going to advise their client to be at the beck and call of the opposing counsel.
> There's no reason for her to do something purely for the convenience of the opposition.


True....but....it could show her willingness to get this over and move on and not hurt JD because she still loves him and to keep more of this situation out of the public eye....all things she "supposedly said" she wanted. Hmmm...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

mkr said:


> Is she currently working on a movie or project?  If not then she has a lot of time on her hands.



I read she has costume fittings in London for that Marvel movie she's going to be in and that was one of the reasons.


----------



## Alexenjie

mkr said:


> How were she and JD living?  Was it a lavish lifestyle?  I don' t see JD caring about material things but I don't know him.  He did buy expensive art - which I wouldn't have thought he was into.
> 
> By the looks of him, maybe she wanted out because he doesn't shower anymore.


It depends on whether you call needing $50,000 a month a "lavish" lifestyle. I would say yes they were. Here is an article from April this year that speaks to how they were living:

http://www.couriermail.com.au/enter...e/news-story/b61908f37665f41776957920a0943bf2


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> It depends on whether you call needing $50,000 a month a "lavish" lifestyle. I would say yes they were. Here is an article from April this year that speaks to how they were living:
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/enter...e/news-story/b61908f37665f41776957920a0943bf2


ridiculous
about time she learns how to pack her own luggage IMO


----------



## Hobbsy

sdkitty said:


> ridiculous
> about time she learns how to pack her own luggage IMO


Lol....NS!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Johnny Depp and Amber Heard Divorce: Cops Respond to Dispute Over Court Order at L.A. Home*


Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's rocky divorce hit another speed bump when cops were called to the couple's L.A. home to settle a dispute on Monday. 

The LAPD tells PEOPLE that officers responded to a call over a dispute  pertaining to a court order at the stars' home in Downtown L.A. this  afternoon. Neither Heard nor Depp were present at the time, and  "officers left the location after keeping the peace." 

According to a source, Depp is still on vacation on his private island in the Bahamas. 

Heard's team reportedly made the call to police after friends of Depp's allegedly began removing personal items from the home. 

The actor was ordered to stay 100 yards away from the home when Heard got a temporary restraining order  in late May. However, Depp is allowed to remove clothing and belongings  that he might need for Friday's court hearing, which is scheduled to  determine whether to extend Heard's temporary restraining order. 

According to the "move-out order" detailed in Heard's  restraining order, Depp "must take only personal clothing and belongings  needed until the hearing and move out immediately from [the home]." 

A source tells PEOPLE Depp is expected back in L.A. by Wednesday.        
http://www.people.com/article/johnn...orce-cops-respond-dispute-court-order-la-home


----------



## lallybelle

Well as long as she's not there, I don't see why he can't have his stuff.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lallybelle said:


> Well as long as she's not there, I don't see why he can't have his stuff.



Because he was removing items of contention ie; furnishings and wall hangings.


----------



## mkr

"Friends of Depp's"?  Really?  I think if my 2 friends were in this situation and one of them asked me to go in there and get their "things" while the wife was out, I would say no.  

I wonder if there's something in the house he doesn't want anyone to know about.  Because he certainly didn't send them in for personal hygiene items!


----------



## Chagall

lallybelle said:


> Well as long as she's not there, I don't see why he can't have his stuff.


Yea he really wanted his toothbrush lol.


----------



## Chagall

Chagall said:


> Yea he really wanted his toothbrush lol.


Oops reply meant for mkr


----------



## bag-princess

*Amber Heard Just Revoked Her Request for Spousal Support From Johnny Depp — Guess Why*



Johnny Depp's fans have dismissed his soon-to-be-ex-wife's allegations of domestic abuse as an attempt to drain his bank account, citing as evidence Heard's request for spousal support when filing for divorce from the actor. The actress had also filed a restraining order against Depp back in May. 

As a result of the backlash, Heard's lawyer filed a motion Monday revoking her request for spousal support because that (pretty standard) request has spawned vitriolic victim-blaming, and directed attention away from the real matter: a pattern of domestic violence.

"In light of the coordinated false and negative media campaign falsely depicting my attempts to attain a CLETS [California Law Enforcement Telecommunications System] Domestic Violence Order as being financially motivated, I am hereby withdrawing my request," read Heard's statement. 


The money, which would've totaled a monthly $50,000 was being "used against me to distract and divert the public away from the very serious real issue of domestic violence," Heard said.

In a court appearance on May 27, Heard appeared with a bruise on her cheek, saying she had "endured excessive emotional, verbal and physical abuse from Johnny [Depp]" during their brief marriage. The bruise had resulted from an argument with Depp, in which he allegedly tore her phone out of her hand and hurled it at her face, then grabbed her, pulled her hair, hit her and shouted at her. 

According to Heard, it was far from the first time something like that had happened. 




www.yahoo.com


----------



## bag-mania

*Johnny Depp Seeks to Postpone Hearing 
Settlement on the Table
*
*Johnny Depp* and *Amber Heard* both want to end their war and settle everything connected with their relationship, so Johnny's lawyers are requesting the courtroom battle set for Friday be postponed.  

Sources connected with Johnny say Amber and Johnny will now discuss a mutual agreement in which both agree to stay clear of each other. In addition, we're told they will settle all matters involving their divorce, including property settlement and spousal support.

As we reported, Amber asked for *$50k a month in spousal support* for her 15-month marriage. We're told Johnny might be agreeable to pay her for a period of time -- probably around 8 months.

A settlement would involve all possible claims each might have against the other. Translation ... Amber couldn't file a civil suit for the *alleged domestic violence* ... something Johnny has denied.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/16/johnny-depp-amber-heard-hearing-postponed-settlement/


----------



## Hobbsy

If she is a dv victim she better not settle out of court.

I call it collecting!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> If she is a dv victim she better not settle out of court.
> 
> I call it collecting!



This!


----------



## bag-mania

* Johnny Depp may pay Amber Heard $50,000-a-month in spousal support as court date postponed *
* Today's showdown between the warring exes has been delayed *






Johnny and Amber
Johnny Depp and Amber Heard ’s court battle has been postponed less than 24 hours before the showdown was due – and it looks like he might be about to stump up some cash for Amber’s spousal support.

Website TMZ reports that Amber’s request for $50,000-a-month maintenance may be granted by Johnny as he “might be agreeable” to the terms – for up to eight months.

The website also reports that the exes are keen to end the war between them and discuss a mutual agreement, dividing up property as well as agreeing on a spousal support amount – out of court.






If the pair reach a settlement out of court then it is unlikely that Amber could file a lawsuit for alleged domestic violence by Johnny.

A source told E! News that the restraining order Amber has against Johnny continues to stay in place.

Amber was seen trying to keep a low profile in West Hollywood on Thursday .

FameFlynet.uk.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amber is seen covering her face with a hat
Amber rocked a fedora and black simple t-shirt with her hair tied back and covered her eyes with a pair of sunglasses as she visited the Pacific Design Center.

She has reportedly lost 20lbs due to stress, with producers of her latest movie Justice League claiming her shrinking figure isn't camera ready a new report claims.

FameFlynet.uk.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amber spoke on her phone as she was photographed

The actress was meant to fly to London this week for costume fittings for the upcoming film, but according to TMZ the trip was cancelled because producers believed she has lost too much weight.

While Amber is reportedly ready to testify publicly in the case about the abuse she suffered, a report claimed the Pirates of the Caribbean star would not be appearing at court and will stay on his private island in the Bahamas.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/johnny-depp-pay-amber-heard-8215662


----------



## dalinda

what a mess...oh, johnny, guess you reap what you sow...had you stayed with vanessa none of this would have happened. 
amber to me gives a vibe of typical mean girl that we see in movies and she is a good actress so i guess she'll do anything to turn this situation in her favour.


----------



## Hobbsy

If she settles out of court....I really won't believe her claims.  At all.

I call it collecting!


----------



## dangerouscurves

dalinda said:


> what a mess...oh, johnny, guess you reap what you sow...had you stayed with vanessa none of this would have happened.
> amber to me gives a vibe of typical mean girl that we see in movies and she is a good actress so i guess she'll do anything to turn this situation in her favour.



Does anyone know why exactly Johnny and Vanessa seperated? It could be that it was Vanessa who didn't want to continue with the relationship or that she wanted to keep having an open relationship while Johnny didn't.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> Does anyone know why exactly Johnny and Vanessa seperated? It could be that it was Vanessa who didn't want to continue with the relationship or that she wanted to keep having an open relationship while Johnny didn't.



Don't know the details but I remember he was photographed making out with his publicist while they were still together, at the end of their relationship. I think anyone would get tired of being with drunken aged party boy. I'm tired just thinking about what it'd be like to put his with his ish.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Don't know the details but I remember he was photographed making out with his publicist while they were still together, at the end of their relationship. I think anyone would get tired of being with drunken aged party boy. I'm tired just thinking about what it'd be like to put his with his ish.



I see. Thank you for the info!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Hobbsy said:


> If she is a dv victim she better not settle out of court.
> 
> I call it collecting!



Hmmm, I see it exactly opposite.
With all his terse refusals, if he settles...to me, that seems she has some pretty solid evidence.

She looks horrible, if she chooses to end in quietly and privately (which she reportedly wanted to do in the first place), I feel like that is her choice.

I know many feel/say...I would just get out. But, ideals aside, I know many IRL who feel 'taking the b@stard to the cleaners' helps with a feeling a justice. It is similar to when a child dies in an accident or due to negligence and people sue. I could never sue. For me, it would cause more pain. It wouldn't bring my child's life back and it would equate something priceless to money. But for others, that is their closure, their sense of justice. I wouldn't judge someone on their way to heal, just because I would do it differently. 

For Amber, if he did abuse her (and I believe he did), she is allowed to seek closure and justice in a way that allows her to move foward, any way she sees fit (within legal means, of course). What others perceive or project is irrelevant, it has no bearings on the facts of the case.


----------



## Hobbsy

twinkle.tink said:


> Hmmm, I see it exactly opposite.
> With all his terse refusals, if he settles...to me, that seems she has some pretty solid evidence.
> 
> She looks horrible, if she chooses to end in quietly and privately (which she reportedly wanted to do in the first place), I feel like that is her choice.
> 
> I know many feel/say...I would just get out. But, ideals aside, I know many IRL who feel 'taking the b@stard to the cleaners' helps with a feeling a justice. It is similar to when a child dies in an accident or due to negligence and people sue. I could never sue. For me, it would cause more pain. It wouldn't bring my child's life back and it would equate something priceless to money. But for others, that is their closure, their sense of justice. I wouldn't judge someone on their way to heal, just because I would do it differently.
> 
> For Amber, if he did abuse her (and I believe he did), she is allowed to seek closure and justice in a way that allows her to move foward, any way she sees fit (within legal means, of course). What others perceive or project is irrelevant, it has no bearings on the facts of the case.


No, my feelings about her, him and this case will have no bearing on the outcome of this case.
She told the world he abused her, I think it would behoove her to carry through. Settling will continue the rumors of her being a liar from that day forward.
But.....like you said, it's her case, not mine.

I call it collecting!


----------



## mkr

I don't think it's possible for her to take him to the cleaners.  Even if she got half his fortune he would still be filthy stinkin' rich.

Emphasis on the filthy and stinkin'


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> No, my feelings about her, him and this case will have no bearing on the outcome of this case.
> She told the world he abused her, I think it would behoove her to carry through. Settling will continue the rumors of her being a liar from that day forward.
> But.....like you said, it's her case, not mine.
> 
> I call it collecting!





Hobbsy said:


> No, my feelings about her, him and this case will have no bearing on the outcome of this case.
> She told the world he abused her, I think it would behoove her to carry through. Settling will continue the rumors of her being a liar from that day forward.
> But.....like you said, it's her case, not mine.
> 
> I call it collecting!


Why would 'settling' continue the rumours of lying on her part. What does one have to do with the other? If he abused her she might feel she deserves compensation and wants the whole nightmare over with. She looks a sick mess in above pictures with the stress related weight loss.


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> Does anyone know why exactly Johnny and Vanessa seperated? It could be that it was Vanessa who didn't want to continue with the relationship or that she wanted to keep having an open relationship while Johnny didn't.





bisousx said:


> Don't know the details but I remember he was photographed making out with his publicist while they were still together, at the end of their relationship. I think anyone would get tired of being with drunken aged party boy. I'm tired just thinking about what it'd be like to put his with his ish.



Nope, he didn't kiss the publicist. I've seen the pictures on a French site and they were just conveniently shot. The angle made it look like they kissed but the French site had the whole set and you could see they were just hugging. And that's coming from someone who's not a big fan of his publicist.
I think they broke up because he started fooling around with Amber on the set of The Rum Diary.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Nope, he didn't kiss the publicist. I've seen the pictures on a French site and they were just conveniently shot. The angle made it look like they kissed but the French site had the whole set and you could see they were just hugging. And that's coming from someone who's not a big fan of his publicist.
> I think they broke up because he started fooling around with Amber on the set of The Rum Diary.


I agree.


----------



## bisousx

All you have to do is google Johnny Depp kiss publicist. If that's a hug, don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Alexenjie

It's highly unlikely that Johnny and Amber's divorce will go to court and be public. That will not benefit either of them. Most likely they will use arbitration to come to a private settlement. Most divorces, not just famous or rich people, are settled quietly through mediation or arbitration as opposed to going to trial.


----------



## Grace123

looks like a kiss to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grace123 said:


> View attachment 3384133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a kiss to me.



Yikes!!!!


----------



## mkr

I'll be honest, that pic looks like a cheek kiss.  You know how people in Europe kiss each other on each cheek kind of kiss?


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> I'll be honest, that pic looks like a cheek kiss.  You know how people in Europe kiss each other on each cheek kind of kiss?



They question is, is she European?


----------



## gazoo

I don't know, my uncles, cousins and some friends all kiss me hello/good-bye like that. If they were embracing it would read more romantic to me than what is shown here.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Looks like a hello/goodbye kiss


----------



## Wildflower22

Lots of people who have close relationships friendly kiss hello and goodbye. Something out of nothing.


----------



## BagBerry13

Thank you! Exactly! They are kissing on the cheek. Look at it closely they don't even aim for the mouth. You need to remember that they're working together for at least 15 years now. You get to a point where you say goodbye with a cheek kiss.


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> I'll be honest, that pic looks like a cheek kiss.  You know how people in Europe kiss each other on each cheek kind of kiss?


I agree.


----------



## Idun

I see a kiss on the cheek. IOW a greeting between close friends.

I think Johnny and Vanessa split because he started to fall of the wagon. No matter what happened it seems pretty damn obvious that he has substance abuse issues. That takes a toll on the best relationships. If/when he started something with Amber around the same time it would explain why Vanessa said no thanks, I've had enough.

I tend to think Johnny is a rather nice guy - when he's sober. When he's not - well.. The worst is that there is obviously a huge system set up to protect him from the consequences of his actions. That way he won't ever learn how to deal with his demons. It makes me think about both Michael Jackson and Prince - both dying far too young because no one around them said no to them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ok. So I think we've come to the conclusion that it was a friendly-greeting kiss and Vanessa is French. So that can't be the reason why they broke up.


----------



## Grace123

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. So I think we've come to the conclusion that it was a friendly-greeting kiss and Vanessa is French. So that can't be the reason why they broke up.



No, but it sounded good at the time. I doubt it was an issue at all, I agree that many people kiss greetings just as many shake hands or hug.


----------



## Alexenjie

Johnny's version of why he split from Vanessa is that they, like lots of couples, had grown apart. He met Amber when they filmed a movie together but he says that they did not become romantically involved until after his relationship with Vanessa was over. He says it was while they were traveling together doing press for the movie. Whether he had an affair with Amber while still with Vanessa or not, his interest in her was probably the nail in the coffin with his relationship with Vanessa. It also adds depth to the story that Johnny's family hated Amber (including his kids), though personally I think it ridiculous (for adults, not his kids) to blame one person when it takes two people to have an  affair.


----------



## bisousx

Alexenjie said:


> Johnny's version of why he split from Vanessa is that they, like lots of couples, had grown apart. He met Amber when they filmed a movie together but he says that they did not become romantically involved until after his relationship with Vanessa was over. He says it was while they were traveling together doing press for the movie. Whether he had an affair with Amber while still with Vanessa or not, his interest in her was probably the nail in the coffin with his relationship with Vanessa. It also adds depth to the story that Johnny's family hated Amber (including his kids), though personally I think it ridiculous (for adults, not his kids) to blame one person when it takes two people to have an  affair.



Not directed at you - I don't blame his kids for feeling that way. I'm sure Johnny treats his children well, as a father should, and Amber does "look" like a smug homewrecker. At least I'm being honest about how she comes across in the public eye. But whatever tidbits people dig up about Amber, Johnny has had plenty of vices, destructive behavior and rumors of domestic violence. So.. Yeah, still waiting on all this to play out.


----------



## mkr

I get a Brad/Angelina/Jennifer vibe from them.


----------



## Grace123

mkr said:


> I get a Brad/Angelina/Jennifer vibe from them.



Thinking this also.


----------



## Chagall

Definitely a kiss on the cheek. All the French people I know kiss each cheek as a greeting and a good bye gesture! Means nothing.


----------



## **Chanel**

http://www.southwesternontario.ca/whatson-story/6737346-johnny-depp-wants-to-stay-on-private-island/

Johnny Depp doesn't want to return to Los Angeles.

The 'Pirates of the Caribbean' star - who has been accused of physically and verbally abusing his estranged wife Amber Heard - is reportedly planning on staying on his private island in the Bahamas for the time being, with his children flying back and forth to visit him.

A source told PEOPLE magazine: "He has no plans to return to Los Angeles. He misses nothing about LA but his kids, and they are visiting him in the Bahamas.

"Having his kids around is always great for him. He has really missed his kids. His friends have been flying back and forth for visits. He likes being surrounded by people and everyone is trying to cheer him up."

And the 53-year-old actor has already been visited by his 17-year-old daughter Lily-Rose and his son Jack, 14, is expected to travel over soon with his ex-partner Vanessa Paradis.

Meanwhile, Amber's legal team previously claimed she didn't tell police about the alleged abuse because she was keen to "protect her privacy and Johnny's career" but has been left no choice to involve them now.

They said in a statement: "As the result of Amber's decision to decline giving an initial statement to the LAPD, her silence has been used against her by Johnny's team. Amber did not provide a statement to the LAPD in an attempt to protect her privacy and Johnny's career.

"Johnny's team has forced Amber to give a statement to the LAPD to set the record straight as to the true facts, as she cannot continue to leave herself open to the vicious false and malicious allegations that have infected the media. Amber has suffered through years of physical and psychological abuse at the hands of Johnny."

Johnny has denied the allegations made against him.


----------



## **Chanel**

Wouldn't it be great to own a private island when you just need a break from everything ?


----------



## bag-mania

^I'll say. A private tropical island and a team of lawyers to make all of his problems go away. That's the life!
I love how his daughter does her best "I'm Daddy's little girl" look for the paparazzi here.



> *Johnny Depp's Daughter Lily-Rose Visits Him on Private Island in Bahamas: 'Everyone Is Trying to Cheer Him Up'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's daughter Lily-Rose Depp has visited him in the Bahamas as he plans to remain on his private island amid his divorce from Amber Heard.
> 
> "He has no plans to return to L.A.," a source tells PEOPLE of the actor. "He misses nothing about L.A. but his kids, and they are visiting him in the Bahamas." According to the source, his daughter Lily-Rose Depp, 17, has already visited him on the island, and his son Jack, 14, is expected to arrive with his mother, Vanessa Paradis, in a few days.
> 
> "Having his kids around is always great for him. He has really missed his kids," the source says, adding that Depp has also had friends "flying back and forth for visits" to the island. "He likes being surrounded by people and everyone is trying to cheer him up."
> 
> The actor has been staying on the island since concluding the European half of his tour with his band, The Hollywood Vampires.
> http://www.people.com/article/johnny-depp-lily-rose-visit-private-islands-bahamas


----------



## bisousx

Amber's beauty and lack of polish is going to be her downfall. Her whole team is rough around the edges and it shows in their statements. Johnny staying quiet on his private island with the new photos of the family visiting is obnoxious to me as a former PR girl, but fascinating at the same time because that's their strategy. 

Amber kinda reminds me of Janice Dickinson going after Bill Cosby. The wild and crazy woman going after a beloved star.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

His team only quieted down recently. The first week or two they were biting back pretty hard and he was photographed partying and flirting with girls. When I watch tmz they try to talk about them like they haven't picked a side but  but it's pretty clear who's side their on when you read their articles. Every article might as well have Laura Wasser in its byline.


----------



## Hobbsy

**Chanel** said:


> Wouldn't it be great to own a private island when you just need a break from everything ?


It's not like he didn't work for it.

I call it collecting!


----------



## Hobbsy

bisousx said:


> Amber's beauty and lack of polish is going to be her downfall. Her whole team is rough around the edges and it shows in their statements. Johnny staying quiet on his private island with the new photos of the family visiting is obnoxious to me as a former PR girl, but fascinating at the same time because that's their strategy.
> 
> Amber kinda reminds me of Janice Dickinson going after Bill Cosby. The wild and crazy woman going after a beloved star.


She does seem a bit rabid! 

I call it collecting!


----------



## **Chanel**

Hobbsy said:


> It's not like he didn't work for it.
> 
> I call it collecting!



Of course, I didn't say that he didn't work for it.
For some people it is hard to take a break during a difficult situation, not everyone has a place to go to (immediately). 
I think it's great that he has his own private island to go to and I don't blame him for staying there after what happened. 
After all, what is the point of owning a beautiful private island if you don't use it ?


----------



## Hobbsy

**Chanel** said:


> Of course, I didn't say that he didn't work for it.
> For some people it is hard to take a break during a difficult situation, not everyone has a place to go to (immediately).
> I think it's great that he has his own private island to go to and I don't blame him for staying there after what happened.
> After all, what is the point of owning a beautiful private island if you don't use it ?


I hear ya!  You're right, most of us don't get the opportunity to run to an island when things get hard!

I call it collecting!


----------



## **Chanel**

Hobbsy said:


> I hear ya!  You're right, most of us don't get the opportunity to run to an island when things get hard!
> 
> I call it collecting!



We can only dream .

On the other hand, I can imagine that his stay at the island isn't easy all the time as it probably brings back memories of their wedding.
Luckily he has his children, Vanessa and friends keeping him company.
I always thought that he was going through some kind of midlife crisis once he left Vanessa.
And it was obvious that Johnny was very much into Amber, but to me it seems she was never so much into Johnny at all. I always thought they were an odd couple TBH.


----------



## Hobbsy

**Chanel** said:


> We can only dream .
> 
> On the other hand, I can imagine that his stay at the island isn't easy all the time as it probably brings back memories of their wedding.
> Luckily he has his children, Vanessa and friends keeping him company.
> I always thought that he was going through some kind of midlife crisis once he left Vanessa.
> And it was obvious that Johnny was very much into Amber, but to me it seems she was never so much into Johnny at all. I always thought they were an odd couple TBH.


They do seem an odd couple. Mid life crisis? 

I hope that JD gets some help, especially if he abused her!

I hope Amber can move on to happiness.

Sad deal all the way around, especially when it has to play out in front of the world!

I call it collecting!


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> ^I'll say. A private tropical island and a team of lawyers to make all of his problems go away. That's the life!
> I love how his daughter does her best "I'm Daddy's little girl" look for the paparazzi here.


JD looks better in this picture. He has lost weight and even restyled his hair and lightened the colour. His island retreat agrees with him.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> JD looks better in this picture. He has lost weight and even restyled his hair and lightened the colour. His island retreat agrees with him.



His hair does look lighter.  Maybe he showered..


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> JD looks better in this picture. He has lost weight and even restyled his hair and lightened the colour. His island retreat agrees with him.



Well, he is available again. And he never knows when he might meet the next Mrs. Depp. He has to look his best.

If we hear that he's gone to the dentist we'll know he's serious!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> Well, he is available again. And he never knows when he might meet the next Mrs. Depp. He has to look his best.
> 
> If we hear that he's gone to the dentist we'll know he's serious!


----------



## bag-mania

Johnny's got himself a mohawk now. I don't know what look he was going for, but what he got was something like a drunken rooster.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Johnny's got himself a mohawk now. I don't know what look he was going for, but what he got was something like a drunken rooster.
> 
> View attachment 3394175
> 
> View attachment 3394177
> View attachment 3394176



So I guess he's still in his mid-life crisis.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That photo with Lily is an old one , and I think he could quite rock that mohawk. One thing is certain - he definitely looks much better without Amber.. as if anyone is even surprised witht that.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> So I guess he's still in his mid-life crisis.


He's stuck somewhere between mid-life crisis and "I never grew up and it's my last chance to be a real rockstar like my heroes".


----------



## zen1965

Sigh.
I have no words ... for this mess.


----------



## m_ichele

Cinamonn_girl said:


> That photo with Lily is an old one , and I think he could quite rock that mohawk. One thing is certain - he definitely looks much better without Amber.. as if anyone is even surprised witht that.



Yes, I was going to say the same, that that picture with lily is old. I agree, he looks better without Amber. His style has always been this way and music was his first calling so I don't see his dress or his musical endeavors as indicative of a mid life crisis. If anything, him hooking up with Amber was cliche mid life crisis.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Well, he is available again. And he never knows when he might meet the next Mrs. Depp. He has to look his best.
> 
> If we hear that he's gone to the dentist we'll know he's serious!


Hopefully there won't be a next Mrs Depp.  Amber was the first, wasn't she?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> Hopefully there won't be a next Mrs Depp.  Amber was the first, wasn't she?



Amber was the second. According to Wikipedia he was married to Lori Anne Allison from 1983–1986. Of course there were several girlfriends and baby mama Vanessa.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Amber was the second. According to Wikipedia he was married to Lori Anne Allison from 1983–1986. Of course there were several girlfriends and baby mama Vanessa.


Oh, I didn't know about that one


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Johnny's got himself a mohawk now. I don't know what look he was going for, but what he got was something like a drunken rooster.
> 
> View attachment 3394175
> 
> View attachment 3394177
> View attachment 3394176



Johnny's has really gone off the rails. He doesn't look nice.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Johnny Depp: Amber Heard is SCUM to Me Now
*
Johnny Depp has gone from calling Amber Heard the love of his life to the scum of the earth ... all with a simple tattoo alteration.

Depp inked his arm in Amber last year, shortly after they married. He inked the knuckles on his right hand, "SLIM" ... her nickname.

In the last week or so, he changed the L to a C and the I to a U ... and you don't need to watch "Wheel of Fortune" to know it now spells SCUM.

It's not the first time Johnny's tattoos turned ugly. Back in the day, when he was dating Winona Ryder, he had a tat that read, "WinonaForever." When that relationship fizzled, he changed it to "WinoForever."

#DontGetTattoos.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/02/johnny-depp-amber-heard-tattoos-covered-up/


----------



## CobaltBlu

He's yucky


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> *Johnny Depp: Amber Heard is SCUM to Me Now
> *
> Johnny Depp has gone from calling Amber Heard the love of his life to the scum of the earth ... all with a simple tattoo alteration.
> 
> Depp inked his arm in Amber last year, shortly after they married. He inked the knuckles on his right hand, "SLIM" ... her nickname.
> 
> In the last week or so, he changed the L to a C and the I to a U ... and you don't need to watch "Wheel of Fortune" to know it now spells SCUM.
> 
> It's not the first time Johnny's tattoos turned ugly. Back in the day, when he was dating Winona Ryder, he had a tat that read, "WinonaForever." When that relationship fizzled, he changed it to "WinoForever."
> 
> #DontGetTattoos.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/02/johnny-depp-amber-heard-tattoos-covered-up/



Why don't men learn their lesson?


----------



## Singra

dangerouscurves said:


> Why don't men learn their lesson?


What lesson is that?

Don't date/marry the wrong person, never get tattoos of your significant other, never shave your hair into a mohawk after the age of 30, don't let your life spin out of control during a midlife crisis, don't be a complete douchebag, don't be an abusive a-hole?

(I'm guessing it's the tattoo thing but I had to check )


----------



## dangerouscurves

Singra said:


> What lesson is that?
> 
> Don't date the wrong person, never get tattoos of your significant other, never shave your hair into a mohawk after the age of 30, don't let your life san out of control during a midlife crisis, don't be a complete douchebag, don't be an abusive a-hole?
> 
> (I'm guessing it's the tattoo thing but I had to check )



Lol! I was talking about the tattoos. And I used plurals because I know some stupid guys who do the same.


----------



## Charles

The whole lover's name tats or similar just don't bother me.  I was thinking about getting a pinup tat in the likeness of my ex (when we were together), and even though we're not a couple anymore, she was still a huge influence in my life and will always be a part of my soul.  Why would I want to cover that up, even if it wasn't an amicable break up?  Instead of seeing it as a dedication, see it as an obstacle that you've over come and just leave it as is.


----------



## bag-mania

CobaltBlu said:


> He's yucky



That says it all. I figure he now self-identifies as "scum". Just as he has been a "WinoForever".


----------



## bag-mania

This is a pathetic promo piece Johnny did for his band. Johnny looks heavily sedated and he only perks up a bit for the last sentence. Worse still, the article has the video on a loop so when you watch it a few times he gets even creepier.

http://www.people.com/article/johnny-depp-promotes-band-hollywood-vampires-concert


----------



## Charles

Haha! I can see his handlers off screen:
*whisper shout*
"Johnny!  You're up!  JOHNNY!"
*grabs cattle prod*
*ZAP*
"Oh, what...uh yeah...listen to my...er...our band."


----------



## ChanelMommy

Honestly never knew he was in a band. I should youtube them. lol.


----------



## Crystalina

What a fool!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Charles said:


> Haha! I can see his handlers off screen:
> *whisper shout*
> "Johnny!  You're up!  JOHNNY!"
> *grabs cattle prod*
> *ZAP*
> "Oh, what...uh yeah...listen to my...er...our band."


" dead " at grabs cattle prod...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> The whole lover's name tats or similar just don't bother me.  I was thinking about getting a pinup tat in the likeness of my ex (when we were together), and even though we're not a couple anymore, she was still a huge influence in my life and will always be a part of my soul.  Why would I want to cover that up, even if it wasn't an amicable break up?  Instead of seeing it as a dedication, see it as an obstacle that you've over come and just leave it as is.



But she didn't accuse you of a wife-beater.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Johnny Depp Makes First Red Carpet Appearance Following Amber Heard Split*

*Johnny Depp* hit the red carpet on Sunday night for the first time since his rocky divorce from *Amber Heard*.

The actor joined his *Hollywood Vampires*bandmates for the annual Starkey Hearing Foundation Awards Gala in St. Paul, Minn., a star-studded event that included honorees *Jennifer Garner*, *Buzz Aldrin* and*Jay Leno*.

Depp walked the carpet and took photos alongside *Alice Cooper* and his wife,*Sheryl Goddard*. He dressed to the role of a rock star, wearing a black-on-black ensemble with an embroidered jacket that he accessorized with black boots and a colorful assortment of necklaces and jewelry.

A source inside the event tells E! News that he seemed "coherent" and "very passionate" about the Starkey Foundation (which abides by the mission statement, "So the World May Hear"), even getting choked up at one point while talking about it.

Before the Hollywood Vampires took to the stage to perform at the event, Depp and Cooper discussed the importance of the foundation and why it has such a special place in their hearts.

"I've been lucky enough to play characters like Edward Scissorhands, Captain Jack Sparrow," Depp said. "My only sort of goal is of making someday a positive change."

He then recalled an experience in Lisbon, Portugal, during which the band fitted people with hearing aids just hours before taking the stage at the Rock in Rio festival. "It was an emotional experience, the instant change in a person's face when they've only known silence," Depp said. "It's a gift, an incredible moment you never forget."

After the Hollywood Vampires' performance, Depp and Cooper auctioned off two guitars that they autographed from the stage, both for $60,000. They also auctioned off a large, signed collage of Mohammed Ali to professional boxer *Andre Berto* for $50,0000.

All in all, Depp, Cooper and their team ended up breaking records by raising over $9.5 million for the Starkey Foundation.

Meanwhile, Heard filed for divorce from Depp in May, and less than a week later, she filed a domestic violence restraining order against him, which was subsequently granted.

The following day, photos were released of the actress with bruises on her face and a cut on her lip. According to a source close to Amber, the injuries occurred last December when Johnny allegedly attempted to injure his wife with a pillow.

In the court documents for the restraining order, Heard said that her estranged husband has "been on a downward spiral for a few months" and has "battled with substance abuse for quite some time."

Now, Heard is waiting to take the stand—her deposition was delayed last month—and testify against Depp in order to obtain a permanent restraining order.

While Depp has not directly addressed the accusations made by Heard, his rep released a statement shortly after the couple filed for divorce.

"Given the brevity of this marriage and the most recent and tragic loss of his mother, Johnny will not respond to any of the salacious false stories, gossip, misinformation and lies about his personal life," his rep shared with E! News. "Hopefully the dissolution of this short marriage will be resolved quickly."

http://www.eonline.com/news/780712/...carpet-appearance-following-amber-heard-split


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Wow - Johnny looks really good!


----------



## Sasha2012

His personal life is in turmoil following the recent death of his mother and his impending divorce from wife Amber Heard.

However, Johnny Depp is certainly keeping busy with his career and charity work as he attended a fundraiser in Minnesota on Sunday evening.

The father-of-two looked younger than his 53 years with his partially-shaved head and 'guyliner' as he joined his Hollywood Vampires bandmate Alice Cooper at the Starkey Hearing Foundation gala.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gala-bandmate-Alice-Cooper.html#ixzz4EqAxQBqs


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Yep.. he really, really looks good.

Amber's gone.. Johnny is back


----------



## mkr

I wouldn't say good, but he looks sober.


----------



## AEGIS

He looks a lot better.


----------



## mkr

He does look better,but what is all the stuff around his neck?


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> But she didn't accuse you of a wife-beater.



Cause I don't beat women.  

I wonder if his temp exile to his island was for him to clean up a bit?  And dang, Sheryl Goddard is looking pretty good.  She's what...55?? 60?


----------



## whimsic

He looked like Jack Sparrow all cleaned up..


----------



## sdkitty

but the eye makeup......eww


----------



## mkr

He's wearing more make-up than Alice.

There's something I never thought I'd say...


----------



## Deco

Standing next to Alice will make anyone look fresh faced.
Ok, he does look less rode hard and hung out wet.


----------



## Swanky

blech lol
He's a mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Amber Heard: Hangin' a Lot with Elon Musk*






*Amber Heard* -- who's in the throes of a divorce with *Johnny Depp* -- is spending a lot of time with a guy who makes Johnny look like a pauper -- billionaire extraordinaire* Elon Musk* ... TMZ has learned.

Our sources say Amber has known the Tesla inventor for several years, but in the last few months they've been spending a lot of time together. 

Just last weekend Amber and her sister were hanging out in Elon's hotel bungalow in Miami.  We're told she had a 1-on-1 dinner at his L.A. house 2 weeks ago. We're told she recently went to Elon's L.A. area office to spend time with him. And we're told he's paid several visits to her home.

No one in Amber's camp is calling it "dating," but we're told the amount of time they spend together has definitely increased.

Elon -- who's worth an estimated $12.7 billion -- is also *going through a divorce* with*Talulah*. They married, divorced, remarried and she filed for divorce for a second time in March.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/21/amber-heard-elon-musk-dating/


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> *Amber Heard: Hangin' a Lot with Elon Musk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amber Heard* -- who's in the throes of a divorce with *Johnny Depp* -- is spending a lot of time with a guy who makes Johnny look like a pauper -- billionaire extraordinaire* Elon Musk* ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Our sources say Amber has known the Tesla inventor for several years, but in the last few months they've been spending a lot of time together.
> 
> Just last weekend Amber and her sister were hanging out in Elon's hotel bungalow in Miami.  We're told she had a 1-on-1 dinner at his L.A. house 2 weeks ago. We're told she recently went to Elon's L.A. area office to spend time with him. And we're told he's paid several visits to her home.
> 
> No one in Amber's camp is calling it "dating," but we're told the amount of time they spend together has definitely increased.
> 
> Elon -- who's worth an estimated $12.7 billion -- is also *going through a divorce* with*Talulah*. They married, divorced, remarried and she filed for divorce for a second time in March.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/21/amber-heard-elon-musk-dating/



Major side eye. Of course she's  interested in him unfinancially.


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> Major side eye. Of course she's  interested in him unfinancially.



Good lord.  Do you know who he is?  Have you seen him talk?  He's a very smart, attractive, and charismatic person.  She couldn't possibly be interested in that!  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure she's not against his money, but it's not like she's dating Steve Wozniak.


----------



## Ajx

Charles said:


> Good lord.  Do you know who he is?  Have you seen him talk?  He's a very smart, attractive, and charismatic person.  She couldn't possibly be interested in that!  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure she's not against his money, but it's not like she's dating Steve Wozniak.



+1


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> Good lord.  Do you know who he is?  Have you seen him talk?  He's a very smart, attractive, and charismatic person.  She couldn't possibly be interested in that!  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure she's not against his money, but it's not like she's dating Steve Wozniak.



Oh! Even better [emoji6]


----------



## Chagall

Well she certainly didn't let the dust settle.


----------



## Grace123

dangerouscurves said:


> Major side eye. Of course she's  interested in him unfinancially.



This is shocking. Shocking, I tell you! [emoji16]


----------



## Chagall

What could a multi billionaire have to offer a girl other than charm.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> What could a multi billionaire have to offer a girl other than charm.



I bet he brushes his teeth and showers regularly. That would be reason enough for trading up.


----------



## bisousx

Lmao @ people judging her for seeing Elon Musk. He's a triple upgrade from The Johnny Depp.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> I bet he brushes his teeth and showers regularly. That would be reason enough for trading up.


Then about 95% of the worlds male population would be a trade up. The girl can't possibly go wrong in her choice lol.


----------



## Grace123

bisousx said:


> Lmao @ people judging her for seeing Elon Musk. He's a triple upgrade from The Johnny Depp.



Somehow, I kinda think she has JD to thank for her upgrade. Without him, would the Billionaire have a clue as to who she is?


----------



## mkr

She needs to get pregnant like NOW.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Johnny Depp's Legal Team Sets Date to Depose Amber Heard in Court*

Johnny Depp's legal team finally has a set date to depose Amber Heard in court.

According to legal docs, Depp's lawyers were in court Tuesday for an emergency hearing, during which they persuaded a judge to set a date for Heard's deposition.

The judge ruled that the actress must answer questions from Depp's legal team on Aug. 6, according to the paperwork.

Depp's team had asked to depose Heard in early June, but according to sources and court documents previously obtained by PEOPLE, the court denied the request because Depp's lawyers failed to give Heard the required 10-day notice. In addition, Heard's team claimed she was unavailable to be deposed at the time due to scheduling conflicts with her friend's engagement in New Jersey, and her new movie, _Justice League_, which is filming in England. However, Heard stated in court docs, "I remain willing to attend my deposition on a mutually convenient date in the future and cooperate with any required requests in that regard."

On Tuesday, Heard's legal team filed documents claiming Depp and his team are attempting to "thwart" their divorce proceedings, and that he is "smearing [Heard] at every turn."

The documents address the filing Depp's teamsubmitted last week, which request that any forthcoming information discovered during the proceedings, including financial information and witness statements, remain confidential.

Heard filed for divorce from Depp in May, and later accused the actor of domestic abuse. Depp's lawyer has said Heard is "attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse."

http://www.people.com/article/johnny-depp-legal-team-set-date-depose-amber-heard


----------



## Sasha2012

Amber Heard looked somber as she arrived to face Johnny Depp's lawyers over her divorce and domestic violence case.

The actress was 90 minutes late for Saturday's deposition,  at the offices of lawyer Laura Wasser's firm, Wasser, Cooperman and Mandles, which is repping Johnny in the split.

The actor has also hired Blair Berk, one of the top trial lawyers in the country, to join his team.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sition-Johnny-Depp-divorce.html#ixzz4GggEJ1uJ


----------



## Chagall

Why would someone show up an hour and a half late for a deposition. It makes her look irresponsible IMO.


----------



## pixiejenna

Chagall said:


> Why would someone show up an hour and a half late for a deposition. It makes her look irresponsible IMO.


Probably for no other reason than to piss him off. I got a feeling that he probably wants this done and over yesterday and she wants to drag this out as long as she can. He's ready to cut his losses and she's going to dig in deep.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://www.zimbio.com/Amber+Heard/a...e=facebook&utm_medium=page&utm_campaign=owned

Great article!


----------



## Grace123

I like her sedate, "NunsRUs" outfit.


----------



## Charles

Babydoll Chanel said:


> http://www.zimbio.com/Amber+Heard/a...e=facebook&utm_medium=page&utm_campaign=owned
> 
> Great article!



Looks like they got some of those quotes from this thread.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Charles said:


> Looks like they got some of those quotes from this thread.



I know. I stand by what I have been saying all along: the amount of backlash this woman faces for daring to speak up against 'Captain Jack' is unbelievable. On Fb some idiot (and yes if you say this you're an idiot) said 'Oh I wish Johnny would beat me up ' 

Ick.


----------



## sdkitty

she strikes me as an opportunist.  But if there is such a thing as a good one, I guess she's qualifies, considering how young she is and the payday she's likely to get


----------



## Deco

I'm loving her skirt.  Where's Lou?


----------



## Hobbsy

Grace123 said:


> I like her sedate, "NunsRUs" outfit.


Lol, exactly what I was thinking! The only thing missing is a pair of shoes/boots with no open toes!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> I like her sedate, "NunsRUs" outfit.



NunsRUs


----------



## Chagall

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know. I stand by what I have been saying all along: the amount of backlash this woman faces for daring to speak up against 'Captain Jack' is unbelievable. On Fb some idiot (and yes if you say this you're an idiot) said 'Oh I wish Johnny would beat me up '
> 
> Ick.


That is sick! To make light of spousal abuse in this day and age just because you are enamored with the 'perp' shows we aren't getting where we need go with this serious issue. We seem to be treading water or going backwards.


----------



## Docjeun

Yeah, I know who he is, My brother in law works for him, she's struck gold!  lol


----------



## ForeverYoung87

While tmz might get it right with other celebs I'm taking what they say regarding these two with a grain a salt since it's clear their reporting has been bias since day one here.


----------



## Chagall

Trulyadiva said:


> Yeah, I know who he is, My brother in law works for him, she's struck gold!  lol


I heard she was hanging out with her old girlfriend Tasya van Ree.


----------



## Chagall

I had never seen Amber Heard  in a movie but saw an old one '3 days to kill' a few nights ago. Wow can that girl ever not act. Really bad acting on her part. I don't like her but don't think a person has to be perfect to be exempt from abuse.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know. I stand by what I have been saying all along: the amount of backlash this woman faces for daring to speak up against 'Captain Jack' is unbelievable. On Fb some idiot (and yes if you say this you're an idiot) said 'Oh I wish Johnny would beat me up '
> 
> Ick.



Exactly. And if you read other articles, Amber was due at 11am, which they were ALWAYS aware of, and she was *half an hour* late because she had to contend with the media scrum.

And, for fairness, let's talk about _his_ team. Amber was there for NINE hours and they didn't take her deposition. She did not refuse to do it, and there was no reason for JD's team not to take it, but they didn't.

As to Johnny himself: He was supposed to be deposed on Wednesday, but he "can't make it". Because he's what? On vacation in Ibiza (great place to try and stay sober btw - not)  Let's hear the criticism of him now.....?

_*crickets*
_
*SOURCES:*
_



			The 30-year-old's publicist has addressed the claims, insisting Amber was "confirmed" ahead of time to arrive at 11 a.m., and was briefly held up as she tried to avoid the waiting paparazzi.

Her rep goes on to state the actress was prepared to testify, but Depp's lawyers did not press on with the deposition as planned - and gave no reason for the delay.

"Although she was ready, willing and able to go forward with her deposition, it was not taken by Johnny's attorneys," reads a statement issued to TMZ.com. "She waited for 10 hours and at no time did Amber ever refuse to start the deposition. There was nothing preventing Johnny's counsel from commencing the deposition."

The Pirates of the Caribbean star, 53, had also been expected to sit for questioning on Wednesday, but his representatives have since cancelled the session, claiming they can no longer make the date.

Depp's attorneys have yet to respond to the allegations.
*The Toronto Sun*

Click to expand...


More *here.*.. http://www.people.com/article/johnny-depp-ibiza-amber-heard-not-deposed-restraining-order-case
_


----------



## Blueberry12

Amber is a lucky girl , Elon seems like a fascinating guy. He would be a catch even without the money. 

Second wife Talulah about meeting him : 




http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/talulah-riley-how-to-marry-a-billionaire-6540732.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Their Hollywood divorce has seen as many surprise twists as a big budget thriller.

And now it seems that Johnny Depp and his legal team are preparing for yet another explosive reveal, as the actor prepares to face Amber Heard in court.

According to reports, the 53-year-old actor and his team are 'locked and loaded' with witnesses and a brand-new secret photo for when he goes head-to-head with his estranged wife, 30.

TMZ alleges the actor's lawyers have a mysterious photo and nearly 24 witnesses for the trial to support his claims that Amber is when she say he 'brutalized' her.

According to the website Johnny's legal documents regarding the photo explain: 'For privacy reasons, this exhibit is being served on petitioners [Amber and team] and will be supplied to the court at the time of hearing.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ecret-photo-slew-witnesses.html#ixzz4GrMUw0Vb


----------



## bag-mania

His haircut looks so stupid. But it does make me think he would be perfect for the starring role if they ever decide to do a live action Bojack Horseman movie.


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> Their Hollywood divorce has seen as many surprise twists as a big budget thriller.
> 
> And now it seems that Johnny Depp and his legal team are preparing for yet another explosive reveal, as the actor prepares to face Amber Heard in court.
> 
> According to reports, the 53-year-old actor and his team are 'locked and loaded' with witnesses and a brand-new secret photo for when he goes head-to-head with his estranged wife, 30.
> 
> TMZ alleges the actor's lawyers have a mysterious photo and nearly 24 witnesses for the trial to support his claims that Amber is when she say he 'brutalized' her.
> 
> According to the website Johnny's legal documents regarding the photo explain: 'For privacy reasons, this exhibit is being served on petitioners [Amber and team] and will be supplied to the court at the time of hearing.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ecret-photo-slew-witnesses.html#ixzz4GrMUw0Vb


JD looks so fake and staged in the way he dresses himself. He always looks like he is in 'costume' to promote his quirky off the wall image.


----------



## mkr

He wears more jewelry than I OWN.


----------



## shiba_inu

I miss the old JD, from back in the day.  Too good looking. Those cheekbones.  It may be too boring, but now he is getting too whacky.
Hope this whole Amber Heard situation gets resolved. Then he can move on and find some help, if that is the case, or true happiness. 


Never saw this puppy and two wristwatch photo before. Like right out of a Sears catalog.


----------



## mkr




----------



## shiba_inu

If you look at some celebrities, they change a bit as they age, but not too badly. Some are generally an older version of how they used to look. Just like the rest of us "normal folks". Some obviously not, thanks to Botox, PS, hard partying, etc. 

Can we give JD a makeover after this mess?  Maybe hire a trainer and hit the gym? Quit the smoking. Get a proper haircut and a shave?  Pick up some new clothes?  Take a shower?  He needs an intervention. He may find it easier to date afterwards, too. 

There needs to be a new show by the name of, "Celebrity Makeover".  Too bad he and Amber didn't get to go on Celebrity Wife Swap.


----------



## Chagall

shiba_inu said:


> If you look at some celebrities, they change a bit as they age, but not too badly. Some are generally an older version of how they used to look. Just like the rest of us "normal folks". Some obviously not, thanks to Botox, PS, hard partying, etc.
> 
> Can we give JD a makeover after this mess?  Maybe hire a trainer and hit the gym? Quit the smoking. Get a proper haircut and a shave?  Pick up some new clothes?  Take a shower?  He needs an intervention. He may find it easier to date afterwards, too.
> 
> There needs to be a new show by the name of, "Celebrity Makeover".  Too bad he and Amber didn't get to go on Celebrity Wife Swap.


You forgot the toothbrush.


----------



## shiba_inu

Chagall said:


> You forgot the toothbrush.



Lol!

And probably some extra thorough tooth whitening, too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And a Silkwood shower.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Team Johnny all the way


----------



## Oryx816

JD looks like a graduate of a seminar on beauty and grooming taught by Mickey Rourke.


----------



## mkr

He was such a pretty boy.  Never cared for pretty boys.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Johnny Depp's Slew of Witnesses in Amber Heard Trial, And Secret Photo*

*Johnny Depp* is locked and loaded for his trial next month ... his lawyers have submitted a list of nearly 2 dozen witnesses to support his claim ... *Amber Heard* is lying when she says he brutalized her.

Among the witnesses ...

-- The 2 responding officers on May 21 -- the night Amber says Johnny attacked her. Both officers will testify *they saw no evidence* of injury nor was anything broken in the loft.

--  5 concierges in the building, all of whom saw Amber between May 21 and May 27, and all of whom have said in depositions *they saw no injuries* on Amber's face.

-- *2 security guards* who were in the unit on May 21, who will testify Johnny did not strike Amber.

-- *Jodi Gottlieb*, Amber's publicist. We're told Depp's lawyer, *Laura Wasser*, tried taking Gottlieb's deposition but she was not available. And Gottlieb is important because she was allegedly present during discussions between Amber and her lawyer.

-- And then there's *Hilda Vargas*, the housekeeper. According to the witness list, "Ms. Vargas will testify about a discovery in the home." The documents do not describe the discovery.

-- Of course, Amber is on the witness list. She will be called as a hostile witness.

There are also a number of exhibits listed, including Amber's *domestic violence arrest report* from the State of Washington and documents from the *Australian dog smuggling case*. We're told Depp's lawyers will press the point that Amber lied when she said she didn't know it was illegal to bring the dogs into the country.

And finally, this ... a mysterious photo. Johnny's legal docs explain, "For privacy reasons, this exhibit is being served on petitioners [Amber and team] and will be supplied to the court at the time of hearing."

http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/09/johnny-depp-amber-heard-witnesses-domestic-violence/


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> *Johnny Depp's Slew of Witnesses in Amber Heard Trial, And Secret Photo*
> 
> *Johnny Depp* is locked and loaded for his trial next month ... his lawyers have submitted a list of nearly 2 dozen witnesses to support his claim ... *Amber Heard* is lying when she says he brutalized her.
> 
> Among the witnesses ...
> 
> -- The 2 responding officers on May 21 -- the night Amber says Johnny attacked her. Both officers will testify *they saw no evidence* of injury nor was anything broken in the loft.
> 
> --  5 concierges in the building, all of whom saw Amber between May 21 and May 27, and all of whom have said in depositions *they saw no injuries* on Amber's face.
> 
> -- *2 security guards* who were in the unit on May 21, who will testify Johnny did not strike Amber.
> 
> -- *Jodi Gottlieb*, Amber's publicist. We're told Depp's lawyer, *Laura Wasser*, tried taking Gottlieb's deposition but she was not available. And Gottlieb is important because she was allegedly present during discussions between Amber and her lawyer.
> 
> -- And then there's *Hilda Vargas*, the housekeeper. According to the witness list, "Ms. Vargas will testify about a discovery in the home." The documents do not describe the discovery.
> 
> -- Of course, Amber is on the witness list. She will be called as a hostile witness.
> 
> There are also a number of exhibits listed, including Amber's *domestic violence arrest report* from the State of Washington and documents from the *Australian dog smuggling case*. We're told Depp's lawyers will press the point that Amber lied when she said she didn't know it was illegal to bring the dogs into the country.
> 
> And finally, this ... a mysterious photo. Johnny's legal docs explain, "For privacy reasons, this exhibit is being served on petitioners [Amber and team] and will be supplied to the court at the time of hearing."
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/09/johnny-depp-amber-heard-witnesses-domestic-violence/



Everyone! Get your popcorn ready!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

TMZ is sooo pro-Depp anti-Amber. They make no bones about this either.


----------



## legaldiva

I would love to know more about the motivation for anyone to be Team Johnny. He is a violent drug addict who happens to have money


----------



## bag-mania

Babydoll Chanel said:


> TMZ is sooo pro-Depp anti-Amber. They make no bones about this either.



They sure are. Johnny's high-priced lawyers have been earning their keep this week. One of them is quoted describing Amber as "appearing manic and irrational" on deposition day. They are portraying Amber as a hysterical woman whose testimony cannot be believed.

http://www.people.com/article/amber-heard-cried-screamed-refused-deposed-johnny-depp-lawyer


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Are we surprised though? TMZ has spent years drooling over how hot Laura Wasser is. They only started to write posts with Amber's side when other outlets starting giving them sh** for how bias they were being. Most people don't hear or read  the rebuttal though so damage done. I wonder if things would be different if Amber went with Laura as her attorney.


----------



## mkr

I think that if I was abused by my husband and found the guts to do something about it, I would be terrified to face him, especially for the first time.  I might very well be panic-stricken and irrational.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Johnny Depp's Ex Vanessa Paradis Added to Witness List in Domestic Violence Restraining Order Case*

Johnny Depp’s ex, Vanessa Paradis, has been added to the witness list for the court hearing which will determine if his estranged wife, Amber Heard, is issued a domestic violence restraining orderagainst him.

Paradis, who was with the actor for 14 years, is one of 23 witnesses who Depp’s lawyers will call upon to support the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ star’s claim that he did not physically abuse Heard during their time together.

Others on the list include 30-year-old Heard, who they estimate will take four hours to question, the two officers who responded the night that Heard says Depp attacked her, two security guards and five of the concierges in the couple’s apartment building.

According to court documents obtained by ET, housekeeper Hilda Vargas will also testify about “a discovery she made on April 22, 2016,” in the couple’s home.

Paradis, who has two children with 53-year-old Depp, has defended Depp before, calling Heard’s claims “outrageous” and describing the actor as, “sensitive, loving and loved,” according to a letter obtained by _TMZ _in May.

As for Heard’s seven-strong witness list, it includes friends Elizabeth Marz and Rachel Pennington, as well as Pennington's fiancé, Joshua Drew. The trio were supposedly in Depp and Heard’s apartment building on the night of the alleged attack.

The case, which is expected to take several days, will commence on August 17.

Prior to that, the estranged couple will sit for depositions in their divorce case this week – Heard on Friday and Depp on Saturday.

Heard was granted a temporary restraining order against Depp on May 27, after alleging that Depp was both emotionally and physically abusive towards her throughout their relationship. Depp's attorney, Laura Wasser, has responded to Heard's allegations, claiming that Heard is "attempting to secure a premature financial resolution by alleging abuse."

http://www.etonline.com/news/195322...ist_domestic_violence_restraining_order_case/


----------



## bag-mania

Does having a list of people who _didn't_ see any signs of abuse actually mean anything at all? Most abusers don't hit their spouse in front of witnesses. Just because it didn't leave a bruise that bystanders would notice doesn't mean it didn't happen. Having his ex state he never hit her doesn't mean much either.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This^^ The only thing Vanessa or any of his exes can say is that he never hit THEM. Which means jack. Nada.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA I don't give a F about a witness who wasn't at the scene. It looks like his team is going to drag her through the coals and undermine her credibility as much as possible. And create as much of a circus as possible to deter his role as a abuser. Just because he didn't hit his past lovers doesn't mean that he didn't hit Amber. Why the hell are they even being brought in to testify?

To never honest I never really liked Amber at all, she definitely gave me a gold digger vibe from the get go. However the way his team is handling this it honestly is making me team Amber. The only two people who knew what really happened between them is the two of them. I also hate that when a woman who's actually brave enough to stand up to her abuser has to be publicly shamed for what they went through. While the abuser seems to get some sort of free pass for their behavior. Even with a history of drug abuse/use somehow poor Johnny is the victim of her predatory ways because he was so "in love" with her. *rolls eyes* 

I  can't decide if he's going so gung-ho  because of the lack of prenup or to save his public image. It will be hard to promote future projects and his last few projects weren't as successful as past work he's done. However money can also be a huge factor, I wouldn't want to loose half of my net worth especially at his age he won't be able to rebuild it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## raffifi

pixiejenna said:


> ITA I don't give a F about a witness who wasn't at the scene. It looks like his team is going to drag her through the coals and undermine her credibility as much as possible. And create as much of a circus as possible to deter his role as a abuser. Just because he didn't hit his past lovers doesn't mean that he didn't hit Amber. Why the hell are they even being brought in to testify?
> 
> *To never honest I never really liked Amber at all, she definitely gave me a gold digger vibe from the get go. However the way his team is handling this it honestly is making me team Amber. The only two people who knew what really happened between them is the two of them. I also hate that when a woman who's actually brave enough to stand up to her abuser has to be publicly shamed for what they went through. While the abuser seems to get some sort of free pass for their behavior. Even with a history of drug abuse/use somehow poor Johnny is the victim of her predatory ways because he was so "in love" with her. *rolls eyes* *
> 
> I  can't decide if he's going so gung-ho  because of the lack of prenup or to save his public image. It will be hard to promote future projects and his last few projects weren't as successful as past work he's done. However money can also be a huge factor, I wouldn't want to loose half of my net worth especially at his age he won't be able to rebuild it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



And I don't think she is so dumb to lie about abuse and risk everything


----------



## dangerouscurves

The thing is, we don't know for sure there was or wasn't an abuse. None of us was there but then it's also not fair that just because some woman said she's been abused, other women are obliged to believe her. You guys have reason to side with her and we have our own reason not to believe her (note that I'm not saying side with him). And I'm not Johnny's fan. I still think he needs a good long shower and some scrubbing.


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> ITA I don't give a F about a witness who wasn't at the scene. It looks like his team is going to drag her through the coals and undermine her credibility as much as possible. And create as much of a circus as possible to deter his role as a abuser. Just because he didn't hit his past lovers doesn't mean that he didn't hit Amber. Why the hell are they even being brought in to testify?
> 
> To never honest I never really liked Amber at all, she definitely gave me a gold digger vibe from the get go. However the way his team is handling this it honestly is making me team Amber. The only two people who knew what really happened between them is the two of them. I also hate that when a woman who's actually brave enough to stand up to her abuser has to be publicly shamed for what they went through. While the abuser seems to get some sort of free pass for their behavior. Even with a history of drug abuse/use somehow poor Johnny is the victim of her predatory ways because he was so "in love" with her. *rolls eyes*
> 
> I  can't decide if he's going so gung-ho  because of the lack of prenup or to save his public image. It will be hard to promote future projects and his last few projects weren't as successful as past work he's done. However money can also be a huge factor, I wouldn't want to loose half of my net worth especially at his age he won't be able to rebuild it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


JD is worth hundreds of millions.  Even if he had to give her half he will still have hundreds of millions.  It won't be a burden.  But the law states he only has to give her half of what they made while they were together, which was 15 months or so.  I think he's fighting for his image.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> JD is worth hundreds of millions.  Even if he had to give her half he will still have hundreds of millions.  It won't be a burden.  But the law states he only has to give her half of what they made while they were together, which was 15 months or so.  I think he's fighting for his image.



True. In divorce Amber is entitled to half of what he made while they were together regardless of whether there was abuse or not. She won't get more money if she was abused. So why do so many people think she would make up allegations that won't benefit her in any way and appear to be damaging to her own image?


----------



## Grace123

From Blind Gossip. I can't paste the article because I'm on my phone. Most of the comments think it's these two. http://blindgossip.com/?p=80249


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> From Blind Gossip. I can't paste the article because I'm on my phone. Most of the comments think it's these two. http://blindgossip.com/?p=80249



This is so obvious, they might as well have just said their names, lol.


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is so obvious, they might as well have just said their names, lol.



Hahah I know! But gotta keep that mystery alive!


----------



## Wildflower22

I think people are forgetting the photos and text messages. It would be pretty ballsy for Amber to not only lie about the abuse but fake photos and texts. I have a really hard time believing she would fake and lie about all of that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Me too, and she has nothing to gain by it except her dignity, which every human being is entitled to. The comments section on this story in any media outlet, particularly TMZ is basically a witch hunt against her, it's like she is hunted for multiple murders...


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> The thing is, we don't know for sure there was or wasn't an abuse. None of us was there but then it's also not fair that just because some woman said she's been abused, other women are obliged to believe her. You guys have reason to side with her and we have our own reason not to believe her (note that I'm not saying side with him). And I'm not Johnny's fan. I still think he needs a good long shower and some scrubbing.



The thing is, it's very rare that someone falsely accuses another of abuse...for the reasons we're seeing here.  People are gonna call you all sorts of things and say you're lying and that you're trying to get revenge, then drag your name and character through the mud.  For someone to falsely accuse another, they have to be seriously messed up in the head.  THAT'S why most people should take the side of the accuser.  Sure, we don't know what happened, but based on the stats, it's very likely she's telling the truth.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> The thing is, it's very rare that someone falsely accuses another of abuse...for the reasons we're seeing here.  People are gonna call you all sorts of things and say you're lying and that you're trying to get revenge, then drag your name and character through the mud.  For someone to falsely accuse another, they have to be seriously messed up in the head.  THAT'S why most people should take the side of the accuser.  Sure, we don't know what happened, but based on the stats, it's very likely she's telling the truth.



For your first sentence: It doesn't mean it never happens.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Curious - why do you think she's making it up? It is one heck of a thing to make up...


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> For your first sentence: It doesn't mean it never happens.



Never said it doesn't happen, but when you have a false accusation rate of what...3%??  I have a hard time understanding why someone would insist that the accuser is lying.


----------



## mkr

She could be making it up.  Some people think they can take you to the cleaners for it I suppose.  If she is doing that she has probably realized she dug herself a deep hole.  She has dug herself a deep hole even if he did abuse her.  Look how things are going.  He has the money and clout to ruin her life.  She will get a settlement that she can live off of for probably the rest of her life, if she lives a little more modest than she was doing with him. I would imagine she's wishing she never met him right now.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

There are pics of her with bruises but I guess the bruises are bad enough for people to believe her


----------



## Hobbsy

There are false accusations plenty in this world. To say it happens rarely is naive.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm not siding with Amber just because she's a woman and claims to be a victim of domestic violence. What I'm saying without trying to get political is how much I hate the treatment of domestic violence victims in the public and media. It's 2016 and some of the things that still goes on is mind blowing (like women getting jailed because the courts are afraid she won't testify against her abuser. Or the  case of another young adult suffering alfuenza who got a slap on the wrist for raping a woman. He was a popular potentially Olympic bound swimmer from a family with money. The judge said something along the lines of why should he spend the rest of his life paying for 10-15 minutes of pleasure. It's like people forget how much freedom money buys.) This comes off very much as a smear campaign and I have to agree with the other poster it's probably to save his public image. If he never abused her her he can say so, but he doesn't need to drag her through the dirt. It feels like he protests a bit too much. Kind of like how Kimbo always talks about how much sex she "has". If you have to broadcast it that much there probably isn't much truth behind it. He's never been super public about his private life before. Like I said before the only two who knew what went on between the two of them is them.  And Johnny has a well established history with drugs and alcohol. Also at the end of the day she had enough physical evidence to be granted a restraining order against him, let's not forget that. She could be lying however I think she has more to loose than to gain by lying.  She could have easily divorced him and still walked away with a nice chunk of change. That blind item lol obviously about them, they seem to forget that Johnny is most likely going to foot the bill for both parties legally. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bisousx

Hobbsy said:


> There are false accusations plenty in this world. To say it happens rarely is naive.



I agree with this.

But Johnny Depp is a suspicious person to me. It's obnoxious that he can call on all of his exes, employees and people who don't want to get fired or on his bad side. He's an old drug abuser; their paranoia/mood swings only get worse in time.

Perhaps some people are lucky not to be exposed to erratic behaviors of those who've abused drugs for years so they don't really know, but logically, it makes more sense that Johnny abused her and has the money/power to coax people to take his side, than for a wild young starlet to mess up her reputation and blacklist herself from a very tight knit industry, in hopes to get money she's already entitled to.


----------



## bisousx

I don't know if I subscribe to the women must support other women automatically thought either. But it's sad to watch how powerful money and fame is, that it would make people turn a blind eye to the obvious.


----------



## Charles

Hobbsy said:


> There are false accusations plenty in this world. To say it happens rarely is naive.



Care to back that up with some stats?


----------



## mkr

Charles said:


> Care to back that up with some stats?


Donald ***** - ***** is the founder of ISIS.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> I'm not siding with Amber just because she's a woman and claims to be a victim of domestic violence. What I'm saying without trying to get political is how much I hate the treatment of domestic violence victims in the public and media. It's 2016 and some of the things that still goes on is mind blowing (like women getting jailed because the courts are afraid she won't testify against her abuser. Or the  case of another young adult suffering alfuenza who got a slap on the wrist for raping a woman. He was a popular potentially Olympic bound swimmer from a family with money. The judge said something along the lines of why should he spend the rest of his life paying for 10-15 minutes of pleasure. It's like people forget how much freedom money buys.) This comes off very much as a smear campaign and I have to agree with the other poster it's probably to save his public image. If he never abused her her he can say so, but he doesn't need to drag her through the dirt. It feels like he protests a bit too much. Kind of like how Kimbo always talks about how much sex she "has". If you have to broadcast it that much there probably isn't much truth behind it. He's never been super public about his private life before. Like I said before the only two who knew what went on between the two of them is them.  And Johnny has a well established history with drugs and alcohol. Also at the end of the day she had enough physical evidence to be granted a restraining order against him, let's not forget that. She could be lying however I think she has more to loose than to gain by lying.  She could have easily divorced him and still walked away with a nice chunk of change. That blind item lol obviously about them, they seem to forget that Johnny is most likely going to foot the bill for both parties legally.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



One case is different from the other. Please don't think people who don't support Amber also don't support the rape victims.


----------



## pixiejenna

dangerouscurves said:


> One case is different from the other. Please don't think people who don't support Amber also don't support the rape victims.


I don't think that. But I do think that victims of domestic violence are often put under extreme scrutiny especially in the eye of the public when they are the victim. No matter how you slice it that sucks. 

I already stated that I've never been a big fan of Amber's. Yet the way Johnny's team is handling this is really what's swaying towards her side. If the accusations are false she will absolutely  no doubt pay for them. I'm not trying to push a all women have to stick together mentality. All I'm saying is Johnny isn't a saint. And if she's able to get a restraining order against him there has to be some truth/proof of her claims. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> I don't think that. But I do think that victims of domestic violence are often put under extreme scrutiny especially in the eye of the public when they are the victim. No matter how you slice it that sucks.
> 
> I already stated that I've never been a big fan of Amber's. Yet the way Johnny's team is handling this is really what's swaying towards her side. If the accusations are false she will absolutely  no doubt pay for them. I'm not trying to push a all women have to stick together mentality. All I'm saying is Johnny isn't a saint. And if she's able to get a restraining order against him there has to be some truth/proof of her claims.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I agree with your first paragraph, however in Amber's case, we don't know for sure. You have your reason to believe her and others have their own reason not to believe her. For someone who's been in physically and mentally VERY ABUSIVE relationship, she seems to move on real fast, and with a way older MILLIONAIRE.

And of course Johnny has to get his people as witnesses as some of them were actually there when the alleged abuse happened. The only witnesses from Amber's side are her family friends which also her neighbors. Makes me wonder why.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Aren't the Elon rumors just that rumors there's been no confirmation. Tabloids also said she was getting back with her ex gf too. Johnny was photographed flirting with a blonde days after all this became public  so if he can move on why not her? I'd be more eager to move on from my abuser too. Why are hook up tabloid speculations taken more seriously than claims of abuse? Is there one way a victim should act. Are they suppose to be mopey and single for x amount of months?


----------



## labelwhore04

Charles said:


> The thing is, it's very rare that someone falsely accuses another of abuse...for the reasons we're seeing here.  People are gonna call you all sorts of things and say you're lying and that you're trying to get revenge, then drag your name and character through the mud.  For someone to falsely accuse another, they have to be seriously messed up in the head.  THAT'S why most people should take the side of the accuser.  Sure, we don't know what happened, but based on the stats, it's very likely she's telling the truth.



I don't know what the statistics are but it does happen. My bf's dad was falsely accused of domestic violence, he had to go to court and everything, but it was later uncovered that the chick made the exact same accusations against 3 previous boyfriends. She was batsh*t crazy. Sometimes there's no logical reason why people make this stuff up but it happens. In regards to Ambers case, i'm inclined to believe her because she has nothing to gain but so much to lose, plus she had proof of bruises and text messages, which seems really far fetched to make up. Not to mention that Johnny is an alcoholic/drug user with past incidents,  i don't know why it's hard to believe that he could be capable of violence. At first i was skeptical of Amber too and i thought she could be lying but as this whole thing unfolds, it's more likely she's telling the truth.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

This is scary


----------



## pixiejenna

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Aren't the Elon rumors just that rumors there's been no confirmation. Tabloids also said she was getting back with her ex gf too. Johnny was photographed flirting with a blonde days after all this became public  so if he can move on why not her? I'd be more eager to move on from my abuser too. Why are hook up tabloid speculations taken more seriously than claims of abuse? Is there one way a victim should act. Are they suppose to be mopey and single for x amount of months?


Of course Johnny is allowed to move on quicker than Amber. This double standard is still pretty strong. It makes you wonder if his team is who's putting together the rumors of her new gf/bfs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## morgan20

ForeverYoung87 said:


> This is scary




Oh my


----------



## Sasha2012

*Johnny Depp Goes Off on Amber Heard, Hurls Wine Glass*

*Johnny Depp* went crazy on *Amber Heard* in their kitchen, throwing a wine bottle and glass ... and she videotaped it.

We're told the video was shot months before the May 21 incident in which Amber claims Johnny struck her.

Amber asks Johnny if he drank a bottle of wine and tries to calm him down. She says she was sorry for something although she was not specific. 

Johnny isn't having it, and appears out of control. After throwing the glass and bottle, you see him swiping at Amber's phone ... trying to get it from her.

Sources connected with Johnny tell TMZ ... the video is "heavily edited" and there are portions where Amber is seen smiling and egging him on. The sources add the video was a complete set up by Amber.

It's also likely the tape would not be admissible in court, partly because it's edited but more importantly because it appears he does not know he's being videotaped and she'd have to get his permission.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/12/johnny-depp-amber-heard-throws-wine-glass-domestic-violence-video/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's a boozy assh*le. That was uncomfortable to watch.

Of course his sources are defending him.


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's a boozy assh*le. That was uncomfortable to watch.
> 
> Of course his sources are defending him.



Agreed. This is the Johnny Depp she was married to, the out-of-control bully many people don't want to believe exists for some reason.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Of course Johnny is allowed to move on quicker than Amber. This double standard is still pretty strong. It makes you wonder if his team is who's putting together the rumors of her new gf/bfs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I don't recall reading anything that Johnny dated to mysterious blonde. They were flirting. And Amber is dating this millionaire.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Agreed. This is the Johnny Depp she was married to, the out-of-control bully many people don't want to believe exists for some reason.


For sure. Dude is a nasty drunk and needs rehab asap.
Why isn't he settling already???
not only he is an abuser but he is also a moron, imo.
Laura Wasserman while earning her coins is not making any sense at this point.
It is time to wrap it up before he loses all box office pull.
Although reading this thread and the numerous apologists makes me wonder how much can a celebrity get away with....
He is so much like brando, it is uncanny


----------



## dangerouscurves

ForeverYoung87 said:


> This is scary




Alrighty. That is scary! Hm.... Ok. No man should do that no matter what sort of mistake his wife/gf did.


----------



## chinableu

Whelp, that's a wrap. I've lived with an abusive drunk and know this situation all too well. Very brave for her to record it knowing that many wouldn't believe her. Wow.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> Agreed. This is the Johnny Depp she was married to, the out-of-control bully many people don't want to believe exists for some reason.



I agree. The arrogant bully who can't handle his alcohol.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Why isn't he settling already???



Ego. For more than 30 years the man has been treated like a star, told constantly how great he is, and allowed to get away with various misadventures. Naturally he believes he is bulletproof. He won't settle because an a-hole like we saw in the video isn't going to back down from a fight.

I don't believe the video is the worst he ever was either. I understand why she felt the need to document it given all the grief she's received.

A slow clap for TMZ. They managed to play both sides by getting the glory of being the first outlet with the video while still writing their story with a pro-Johnny spin.


----------



## Ajx

ForeverYoung87 said:


> This is scary




Oh f*ck. Scary indeed.


----------



## prettyprincess

what does this video prove exactly? That he's abusing the kitchen cupboards? I don't see any abuse towards her, he isn't even near her until the end when he sees the phone recording him.


----------



## bisousx

prettyprincess said:


> what does this video prove exactly? That he's abusing the kitchen cupboards? I don't see any abuse towards her, he isn't even near her until the end when he sees the phone recording him.



lol of course


----------



## starrysky7

I have a feeling those two deserve(d) each other. The behavior shown in the video is not normal and likely related to substance abuse (shocking, I know). But it's absolutely possible Amber found him at a low point and went for the money. Maybe he was abusive, maybe she stayed for more things to happen in hopes of getting a bigger payout. Who knows really, I doubt even these two twisted people remember the full truth. I just want them to go away already.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Amber Heard: I Didn't Release That Video*

*Amber Heard* belatedly arriving back in L.A. Friday, supposedly to sit for her long-awaited deposition Saturday, and she's denying she leaked the video showing *Johnny Depp**smashing a wine glass and bottle* in their kitchen.

Amber said nothing as she arrived at LAX, but issued a statement denying she released the video.  She also says she "underestimated the toll" that her divorce saga would take on her and wants to settle up.

If that doesn't happen by 10 AM today she's required to show up for her deposition ... something she was supposed to do yesterday but claimed she had an unspecified "emergency" and couldn't get a flight.

And then there was last week, when she showed up for the deposition but, according to Johnny's lawyers, refused to go into the deposition room as she sat in an adjacent room for 11 hours, at times crying and screaming.

We know the parties have been discussing settlement for weeks and if what we were hearing was true they were close yesterday ... so it's certainly weird the video surfaced last night. 

http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/13/amber-heard-johnny-depp-video-back-deposition/


----------



## labelwhore04

Wow that video. It's funny that people will still defend him and think she's a liar even though there's now a video that proves that he has violent, alcohol induced outbursts... and of course people will still say "well it doesn't prove he hits her" which sure, maybe not but it clearly shows that he's not some sane, level headed calm guy either. He's obviously capable of violence. 

There is way more evidence at this point to indicate he's guilty than there is evidence that she's lying. She had evidence of bruises, text messages and now a video which shows violence(and who knows what he did to her when the video cut off). What more do people want? I'm not gonna lie, at first i was skeptical and thought she could be lying too, but at this point no way, i definitely think he was abusive toward her and she's telling the truth.


----------



## Hobbsy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> This is scary



I'd like to see the unedited version.


----------



## Hobbsy

Charles said:


> Care to back that up with some stats?


Read. Start with Google for resources.


----------



## sdkitty

so who took the video and for what purpose?
I'm not saying it's ever OK for a man to use physical force against a woman.  But compared to women whose lives are in jeopardy and have to go hide in some shelter with their kids, I don't feel sorry for this young woman.  She's going to have plenty of $ to pay for any counseling to get over the "toll" this is taking on her.  If she didn't want to go thru an ugly divorce, she could have just left with nothing.


----------



## labelwhore04

Hobbsy said:


> I'd like to see the unedited version.



Here we go...

First she hits herself in the face to make it look like Johnny punched her, then she's doctoring text messages, now she's editing videos. What's next? Why is it so hard to believe that Johnny might just be abusive? It's not far fetched. I don't get why people keep making excuses for him.


----------



## Hobbsy

labelwhore04 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> First she hits herself in the face to make it look like Johnny punched her, then she's doctoring text messages, now she's editing videos. What's next? Why is it so hard to believe that Johnny might just be abusive? It's not far fetched. I don't get why people keep making excuses for him.


I said I wanted to see the unedited version of this clip. I said none of the rest of what you posted. Calm down or go off on someone else! Anger management problem??!


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> I said I wanted to see the unedited version of this clip. I said none of the rest of what you posted. Calm down or go off on someone else! Anger management problem??!


Wow


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Wow


Wow what?


----------



## Flatsy

Not that I watched the video with a forensic eye, but I didn't see any edits.  It certainly didn't seem "heavily edited".  Just because Johnny's team said it, doesn't mean it's true.  They also said the incriminating texts from his assistant were edited and never proved that.


----------



## mundodabolsa

The video makes me believe her less, not more.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Wow what?


She said her piece respectfully.  You're the one who went off.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> She said her piece respectfully.  You're the one who went off.


No, he/she didn't.  They got angry and made a bunch of assumptions on my post....I said one thing only. I would like to see the unedited version of the clip. They took it way out of that circle.  Maybe try reading it again?


----------



## labelwhore04

Hobbsy said:


> No, he/she didn't.  They got angry and made a bunch of assumptions on my post....I said one thing only. I would like to see the unedited version of the clip. They took it way out of that circle.  Maybe try reading it again?



What exactly is edited about it? It's a crappy quality phone video, it never cuts off in the middle and it goes straight through all the way which means there was nothing that was cut out.


----------



## Hobbsy

labelwhore04 said:


> What exactly is edited about it? It's a crappy quality phone video, it never cuts off in the middle and it goes straight through all the way which means there was nothing that was cut out.


You're the expert,  not me.


----------



## mkr

Good, glad that's settled.


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm glad it's settled too. I still would like to see the unedited version of the clip though! [emoji257][emoji254][emoji253]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But why are you so certain it's edited?


----------



## bag-mania

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But why are you so certain it's edited?



Because they're so damn sure that Amber is a conniving ho. And they also must think poor Johnny was tricked even though he happens to be twice her age and probably has 50 times her life experience. Yet somehow _he_ was victimized by that clever gold digger Amber. It's laughable really.


----------



## Hobbsy

You sure do seem to think you know what everyone is thinking. That's laughable.


----------



## Singra

Wow that clip... that's, weirdly,  exactly what I expected him to be like when he's drunk.

So did Heard leak this vid? I'd expect it to be her since she's clearly the author. I have to wonder how this video impacts Heard's case... especially since they seem (as of this week) to heading to a settlement. I read an article about her not testifying and Depp's team pushing for a deposition that said this was a pretty typical strategy for settlement and that we could expect it to be resolved shortly.

If she wants him charged for domestic violence then charge him and testify and get it in a court transcript and then leak those (or however it would work best)... she's clearly got a bunch of evidence. If she just wants the money than go get the f**king cash... the release of this video feels a little too much like game playing.




labelwhore04 said:


> What exactly is edited about it? It's a crappy quality phone video, it never cuts off in the middle and it goes straight through all the way which means there was nothing that was cut out.


I think they meant that it's a short clip from an incident with a wider context, there's obviously a before and after.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She released it probably because for some reason people are jumping in with both feet to slam her, and defend the drunken abusive buffoon. Imagine what living with him was like? No thanks.

It will be inadmissable as it's obvious for most of it he's unaware he's being taped. Still, it's a good insight into his behaviour.

It doesn't look edited to me.


----------



## mkr

There was a before and after but she probably didn't hit the record button until she started getting scared.  And well, the after was probably un-recordable if he smashed the phone into her face or the phone went flying when he started beating on her?  Just a guess


----------



## prettyprincess

labelwhore04 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> First she hits herself in the face to make it look like Johnny punched her, then she's doctoring text messages, now she's editing videos. What's next? Why is it so hard to believe that Johnny might just be abusive? It's not far fetched. I don't get why people keep making excuses for him.



Bc her camp has lied so many times. Didn't they try to minimize her domestic violence dispute by discrediting the officer. They even went as far as to say she exaggerated the situation bc was homophobic.


----------



## mkr

What I DO know is that the press tells tall tales.  We will probably never know what the truth is.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

prettyprincess said:


> Bc her camp has lied so many times. Didn't they try to minimize her domestic violence dispute by discrediting the officer. They even went as far as to say she exaggerated the situation bc was homophobic.



The PR teams on *both* sides have dirty hands with regards to releasing info and trying to sway the public's attention. Let's be real here.

I think any woman who says living with that guy would be a-ok needs their head read. I think he has a real problem with booze, and when drunk looks like a boorish fool, inclined to throwing his weight around, possibly including a violent streak.

Some people bring out the worst in each other. As I've said before, I have no doubt these two are toxic together and should never have been married. That doesn't mean he has the right to act like he did in that video or lay hands on her, even if she is guilty of being all the things people say she is.


----------



## Hobbsy

No one on this forum will ever know the truth, even though some proclaim to. There is 3 sides to every story....in this case, his, hers and the truth.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hobbsy said:


> No one on this forum will ever know the truth, even though some proclaim to. There is 3 sides to every story....in this case, his, hers and the truth.



I don't see anyone proclaiming to know the truth. And it's a gossip forum. It's *all* just speculation


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't see anyone proclaiming to know the truth. And it's a gossip forum. It's *all* just speculation


It is speculation. No one here knows what happened. I've seen many who seem to know exactly how it all went down.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> It is speculation. No one here knows what happened. I've seen many who seem to know exactly how it all went down.



Receipts??


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Receipts??


Pasta?


----------



## prettyprincess

Hobbsy said:


> Pasta?


Lol! What?


----------



## Hobbsy

prettyprincess said:


> Lol! What?


Mkr asked on my post above receipts? I thought maybe we were just throwing random words out?!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

^^LOL

First of all where did he hurl the glass of wine? 
This was a massive set up and WOW you can tell.
No doubt he's a drunk and being a jerk but I don't think she is as innocent as people want to make her out to be


----------



## Hobbsy

Glitterandstuds said:


> ^^LOL
> 
> First of all where did he hurl the glass of wine?
> This was a massive set up and WOW you can tell.
> No doubt he's a drunk and being a jerk but I don't think she is as innocent as people want to make her out to be


He didn't hurl anything in the clip. Slammed a couple kitchen cabinet doors. Supposedly this was right after his mom died and Amber didn't stay home with him, she went out drinking with her friends. Pretty odd time to leak it to the press huh?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hobbsy said:


> He didn't hurl anything in the clip. Slammed a couple kitchen cabinet doors. Supposedly this was right after his mom died and Amber didn't stay home with him, she went out drinking with her friends. Pretty odd time to leak it to the press huh?!



No, that's incorrect. His mother died on May 20. Amber filed on May 21.

All of the reports I'm seeing on this video are saying this was supposedly months before that - even TMZ which is pro-Depp.

.http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/08/1...rd-throws-wine-glass-domestic-violence-video/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arital-home-throws-wine-bottle-glass-her.html


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, that's incorrect. His mother died on May 20. Amber filed on May 21.
> 
> All of the reports I'm seeing on this video are saying this was supposedly months before that - even TMZ which is pro-Depp.
> 
> .http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/08/1...rd-throws-wine-glass-domestic-violence-video/
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arital-home-throws-wine-bottle-glass-her.html


They also say he throws a wineglass and bottle!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hobbsy said:


> They also say he throws a wineglass and bottle!



From what I can read into it, it sounds like there's media reading more into it than the snippet that's been released (but who knows if they've seen more of it).

Going only on what we've seen, Johnny is an ugly drunk. That video made me uncomfortable. I have a girlfriend who's ex used to act like this - the petulant, depressive boozer. She was frequently the brunt of his misplaced anger.

Amber and JD are toxic together but yeah....I think he has MAJOR issues.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From what I can read into it, it sounds like there's media reading more into it than the snippet that's been released (but who knows if they've seen more of it).
> 
> Going only on what we've seen, Johnny is an ugly drunk. That video made me uncomfortable. I have a girlfriend who's ex used to act like this - the petulant, depressive boozer. She was frequently the brunt of his misplaced anger.
> 
> Amber and JD are toxic together but yeah....I think he has MAJOR issues.


He may or may not be a drunk, none of us know that. We've seen a total of a few minutes of his life, pretty hard to know a person in that matter of time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fair enough @Hobbsy but he's also been caught out at quite a few awards ceremonies off-his-face drunk. And the wear and tear on his face, and frequently bloated face etc aren't just from age IMHO.

Maybe Amber was worried people wouldn't believe her something happened which is why this vid was shot. Unfortunately many abuse victims suffer from this lack of belief, sometimes because they aren't likeable. I don't like Amber but I do think something happened to her.

I'm not saying I completely buy either side of this argument btw. It's not black and white - the truth is somewhere in the grey.


----------



## labelwhore04

Glitterandstuds said:


> ^^LOL
> 
> First of all where did he hurl the glass of wine?
> This was a massive set up and WOW you can tell.
> No doubt he's a drunk and being a jerk but I don't think she is as innocent as people want to make her out to be



You dont have to be an angel to be abused. She could be a raging b*tch but it doesn't give him a right to physically abuse her. I have no doubt that she was probably difficult to live with, they clearly were toxic for eachother, but that's pretty irrelevant in terms of if he was abusive or not.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fair enough @Hobbsy but he's also been caught out at quite a few awards ceremonies off-his-face drunk. And the wear and tear on his face, and frequently bloated face etc aren't just from age IMHO.
> 
> Maybe Amber was worried people wouldn't believe her something happened which is why this vid was shot. Unfortunately many abuse victims suffer from this lack of belief, sometimes because they aren't likeable. I don't like Amber but I do think something happened to her.
> 
> I'm not saying I completely buy either side of this argument btw. It's not black and white - the truth is somewhere in the grey.


I totally agree with that, it is in the grey. I'm not fond of either one of them, but you said something earlier that struck a chord with me. You said you felt they were two people toxic to each other in a relationship. I think that is so true here. I've said this before and I'll say it again....I would never, ever advocate for any kind of abuse. Never.


----------



## Sasha2012

Amber Heard arrived as scheduled for a 10 a.m. deposition Saturday in Los Angeles as part of her ongoing and increasingly ugly divorce battle with Johnny Depp.

The actress, 30, who claims she's a victim of domestic violence, was met with a media frenzy as she entered the offices of Depp's attorney Laura Wasser flanked by her own legal team.

It's the third time the Hollywood star's lawyers have sought to depose her about her abuse claims ahead of next week's scheduled trial relating to the temporary restraining order she was granted against her estranged husband.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-throwing-glass-bottle-her.html#ixzz4HH56g7jI


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't get why people think the video is edited. It didn't look edited to me, it was poor quality and very shaky but it doesn't look edited. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *She released it probably because for some reason people are jumping in with both feet to slam her, and defend the drunken abusive buffoon. *Imagine what living with him was like? No thanks.
> 
> It will be inadmissable as it's obvious for most of it he's unaware he's being taped. Still, it's a good insight into his behaviour.
> 
> It doesn't look edited to me.



I get that could be a reason to release it when the story first broke, when it was the most discussed topic on the internet and when she was in the thick of it but now that the story has died down... hmmm? Releasing this video now just stirs things up unnecessarily (imo) and it another reason to attract the trolls, the people that don't believe her are never going to believe her, nothing will ever change their minds... and it's not like there aren't people in the media defending her. She's not some poor woman with no choices or opportunities, she has friends (a very powerful one in Elon Musk it seems) and a capable PR team + lawyers.

All the stuff that's been previously released has already damaged Depp, this was just another nail in a coffin that's pretty much sealed shut. Sure there'll always be the loyal Depp fan and people that think she's a liar but I get the very strong feeling Depp's best days are behind him unless he shapes up and gets help and he's put himself in that position all by himself.

It's just that the way Heard has gone about defending her image... she releases a bunch of evidence then says she not going to press charges because she "loves him", she grants interviews to the the very PR friendly People mag and then leaks stuff to another press outlet at the same time the interview comes out, she delays and doesn't give her deposition at the current hearing... collectively it starts to come off as equivocation. No matter what actually went down and what the reality of their relationship was the more videos and evidence that gets leaked the more I expect people will look at it as a setup.

I think the leaking of videos, photos or email hurts her more than it helps her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

All things aside, she's a very, very pretty girl.


----------



## Grande Latte

I agree. It's her only redeeming quality.


----------



## mundodabolsa

mkr said:


> There was a before and after *but she probably didn't hit the record button until she started getting scared.*  And well, the after was probably un-recordable if he smashed the phone into her face or the phone went flying when he started beating on her?  Just a guess



See, the scared issue is why the video doesn't prove anything to me except that Johnny is an angry drunk.  A woman who had previously been hurt would be genuinely scared and would hit record and step back and let him incriminate himself, not egg him on with her poorly-acted "what happened, what happened?." A scared woman would try and protect herself, not cause more damage for the sake of getting it on video.

The part to me that most obviously shows she was not frightened at all is when he comes to pour the wine at the table and she steps toward him to make sure she can hide the phone.  A scared woman would instinctively step away from the angry and irrational person, not put herself in a potentially more dangerous position.  

I don't care how important it was for her to document his violent temperament, a woman who had previously experienced physical harm wouldn't behave how she did.


----------



## mkr

I have been a scared woman.  I would try to hide the phone.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Or a scared woman knows that no one will believe her when she accused THE Johnny Depp a beloved actor of hitting her and being a violent drunk so she tried to get proof.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Or a scared woman knows that no one will believe her when she accused THE Johnny Depp a beloved actor of hitting her and being a violent drunk so she tried to get proof.


 
Is he really that beloved though?  I feel like the only people who are still avid fans of his are on the older side, and those of us who are older remember the 21 Jump St and Kate Moss-era Johnny Depp.  So not exactly a goody two-shoes who people would think of as not being capable of violence.


----------



## mkr

Everyone loves Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I thinks it's wrong to make a grand sweeping assumption how all frightened, abused women would behave. No-one can speak on their behalf and you cannot know what is going through their minds nor what they feel is necessary to do.

Abused women aren't necessarily meek. Some get angry. Some plot revenge. Some just leave without looking back. They're still afraid but they aren't the same and they don't all respond identically.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Everyone loves Captain Jack Sparrow.


I don't.


----------



## Flatsy

I don't think she recorded the video because she was scared, I think she did it just to show what he's like when he's angry and drunk.  Women sometimes show these videos to their partners who don't remember (or claim not to remember) how they behaved while drunk, or try to minimize how badly they behaved post-incident.  

I also think releasing this video is just a warning shot because he's being so uncooperative in the divorce proceedings.  Her side said from the beginning that there was video of him beating her up - I think she's got more videos that are worse.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> All things aside, she's a very, very pretty girl.



She really is. She was my girl crush when I first saw The Rum Diary.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> All things aside, she's a very, very pretty girl.


Agree -- stunningly beautiful, IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

mundodabolsa said:


> See, the scared issue is why the video doesn't prove anything to me except that Johnny is an angry drunk.  A woman who had previously been hurt would be genuinely scared and would hit record and step back and let him incriminate himself, not egg him on with her poorly-acted "what happened, what happened?." A scared woman would try and protect herself, not cause more damage for the sake of getting it on video.
> 
> The part to me that most obviously shows she was not frightened at all is when he comes to pour the wine at the table and she steps toward him to make sure she can hide the phone.  A scared woman would instinctively step away from the angry and irrational person, not put herself in a potentially more dangerous position.
> 
> I don't care how important it was for her to document his violent temperament, a woman who had previously experienced physical harm wouldn't behave how she did.


I thought she sounded like she was trying to agitate him, kind of incite him, but maybe she didn't want to take time to let the incident happen more instinctively.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Amber Heard arrived as scheduled for a 10 a.m. deposition Saturday in Los Angeles as part of her ongoing and increasingly ugly divorce battle with Johnny Depp.
> 
> The actress, 30, who claims she's a victim of domestic violence, was met with a media frenzy as she entered the offices of Depp's attorney Laura Wasser flanked by her own legal team.
> 
> It's the third time the Hollywood star's lawyers have sought to depose her about her abuse claims ahead of next week's scheduled trial relating to the temporary restraining order she was granted against her estranged husband.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-throwing-glass-bottle-her.html#ixzz4HH56g7jI



Could anyone please id her bag? Lou?


----------



## scarlet555

hmm, I never thought she was pretty until, the nun look and less makeup look...

I don't know what to think of that video, has no one behaved like this when they are angry or upset-I mean being upset in general not at your partner.  Does it make them an abused person?  Why is she releasing it now and not when people were questioning Captain Sparrow in the beginning?   If she is an abused woman, she is playing a sick game.  I don't like Sparrow and this video makes me like him less, but it also makes me like her less, along with her abusing her girlfriend and saying the cop who did it was homophobic, then the lady cop who did it, was actually also a lesbian, sure it doesn't mean she is not homophobic, but one too many lies...  Also accusing the Beverly Hills police of lying, and the other cops from lying... Why not give all the evidence to the judge and lawyers... now she is saying she didn't leak her video from her 1980 cell phone...  something does not add up, surely anyone can see that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think people are underestimating how unsettling and frightening this kind of episode can be. At the very least it shows he's not in control of his actions.

And I'm sorry but anyone who thinks this kind of behaviour is normal in a relationship -* you're welcome to that relationship*. That's *not *normal.  How many times are people going to excuse this guy? You'd be walking around on eggshells near him when he was like this. He's acting really volatile.

There's speculation an insider at court released this video as it may have been part of the evidence tendered by her team. It's well known TMZ has insiders all over LA. I'm not sure what I think about that. It could have been Amber's team for all I know who leaked it.

People are acting like Amber possibly "pushing his buttons" is an excuse for this kind of behaviour. It's not. No way.


----------



## bag-mania

According to TMZ there will likely be a settlement before Wednesday since neither one of them wants to go to trial.


AMBER HEARD
LONG, HARD DEPOSITION
IN JOHNNY DEPP CASE

8/14/16 8:43 PM PST

Amber Heard was grilled until she was well done Saturday ... sitting for her long-awaited deposition for 7 long hours ... TMZ has learned.

Sources familiar with the situation tell us, Amber was asked about her claims of violence at the hands of Johnny Depp, and not just on May 21st.  We're told she was asked in great detail about claims of past violence.

Our sources say Johnny's lawyer, Blair Berk, went into great detail about her alleged injuries on May 21st, and why 5 concierges, 2 police officers as well as security guards saw no evidence of such after the incident. Our sources say Amber, with lawyer Samantha Spector by her side, maintained she was injured and couldn't account for what others saw.

We're told early Sunday another settlement offer was passed around and the lawyers are working toward a settlement, which could come at any time.

It seems neither side wants a trial, which is now scheduled for Wednesday.

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/08/14/amber-heard-johnny-depp-deposition/


----------



## pixiejenna

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I thinks it's wrong to make a grand sweeping assumption how all frightened, abused women would behave. No-one can speak on their behalf and you cannot know what is going through their minds nor what they feel is necessary to do.
> 
> Abused women aren't necessarily meek. Some get angry. Some plot revenge. Some just leave without looking back. They're still afraid but they aren't the same and they don't all respond identically.







FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think people are underestimating how unsettling and frightening this kind of episode can be. At the very least it shows he's not in control of his actions.
> 
> And I'm sorry but anyone who thinks this kind of behaviour is normal in a relationship -* you're welcome to that relationship*. That's *not *normal.  How many times are people going to excuse this guy? You'd be walking around on eggshells near him when he was like this. He's acting really volatile.
> 
> There's speculation an insider at court released this video as it may have been part of the evidence tendered by her team. It's well known TMZ has insiders all over LA. I'm not sure what I think about that. It could have been Amber's team for all I know who leaked it.
> 
> People are acting like Amber possibly "pushing his buttons" is an excuse for this kind of behaviour. It's not. No way.




Great posts. There is way too much generalization on how a physically and emotionally abused person should "act". Everyone will respond differently when in that kind of situation. 

And people who've never experienced what it's like to be around a alcoholic or a drug users have no idea what it's really  like. They can go from 0 to 60 at the flip of a switch. His behavior in that video is very disturbing and she was not egging him on one bit. Even if she was nothing she said or did should warrant that kind of response from him. He's a GD freaking adult and was very clearly out control. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think people are underestimating how unsettling and frightening this kind of episode can be. At the very least it shows he's not in control of his actions.
> 
> And I'm sorry but anyone who thinks this kind of behaviour is normal in a relationship -* you're welcome to that relationship*. That's *not *normal.  How many times are people going to excuse this guy? You'd be walking around on eggshells near him when he was like this. He's acting really volatile.
> 
> There's speculation an insider at court released this video as it may have been part of the evidence tendered by her team. It's well known TMZ has insiders all over LA. I'm not sure what I think about that. It could have been Amber's team for all I know who leaked it.
> 
> People are acting like Amber possibly "pushing his buttons" is an excuse for this kind of behaviour. It's not. No way.


It both surprises me and worries me that some posters here, think that is is normal behavior.
WTH?
I can't decide if it is because he is a celebrity or if people are just ok with being abused or being an abuser. Either ways, it is puzzling.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why isn't her team grilling HIM? Shouldn't it work both ways? I don't know. 
It also worries me that folks will just not believe that beloved Johnny could do this, and that somehow she deserved it or provoked him. BS. He's a grown man, he should be in charge of how he reacts. Violence is never, ever ok. No matter what. Why is she being blamed for his actions? She's been dragged through the coals on pretty much every media outlet, all for daring to stand up for herself. We're setting feminism back by a 100 years with these attitudes... SMH.


----------



## mkr

I have been married for 24 years and no one in my home has ever slammed a door or thrown an object out of anger.


----------



## Charles

Hobbsy said:


> Read. Start with Google for resources.



I have googled it.    Which is how I know you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Hobbsy

Charles said:


> I have googled it.    Which is how I know you have no idea what you're talking about.


Well, you didn't. Rape falsely accused is 8 to 10%. That's just one. There are statistics for DV and other abuses.  Maybe learn to read? [emoji3]


----------



## Charles

Hobbsy said:


> Well, you didn't. Rape falsely accused is 8 to 10%. That's just one. There are statistics for DV and other abuses.  Maybe learn to read? [emoji3]



It's actually between 2%-10% (depending on the country).  You said false accusations aren't rare.  Based on the numbers, I'd say you're wrong.  And the fact that I was able to reply to your last comment means I'm perfectly capable of reading.  So you're wrong about that too.

It's pretty obvious that you're simply trolling, so I'll stop engaging with you.


----------



## Hobbsy

Charles said:


> It's actually between 2%-10% (depending on the country).  You said false accusations aren't rare.  Based on the numbers, I'd say you're wrong.  And the fact that I was able to reply to your last comment means I'm perfectly capable of reading.  So you're wrong about that too.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that you're simply trolling, so I'll stop engaging with you.


It happens, rare or not. Troll,  schmoll....what you think, especially of me, is of no concern to me. Nadda.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Please stop the personal attacks here.


----------



## bag-mania

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why isn't her team grilling HIM? Shouldn't it work both ways? I don't know.
> It also worries me that folks will just not believe that beloved Johnny could do this, and that somehow she deserved it or provoked him. BS. He's a grown man, he should be in charge of how he reacts. Violence is never, ever ok. No matter what. Why is she being blamed for his actions? She's been dragged through the coals on pretty much every media outlet, all for daring to stand up for herself. We're setting feminism back by a 100 years with these attitudes... SMH.



As I understand it the purpose of the deposition was about getting her temporary restraining order against Johnny made permanent. That's why her team wasn't grilling him, since he doesn't need a restraining order. TMZ again showed their bias by not considering the reason for the deposition important enough to mention in their article. Given the fact that his lawyers spent seven hours grilling her I now think it was smart for her (or someone on her behalf) to release the video right before. If Johnny's lawyers are trying to say Johnny is a gentle lamb and no restraining order is needed, that video shows otherwise.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why isn't her team grilling HIM? Shouldn't it work both ways? I don't know.
> It also worries me that folks will just not believe that beloved Johnny could do this, and that somehow she deserved it or provoked him. BS. He's a grown man, he should be in charge of how he reacts. Violence is never, ever ok. No matter what. Why is she being blamed for his actions? She's been dragged through the coals on pretty much every media outlet, all for daring to stand up for herself. We're setting feminism back by a 100 years with these attitudes... SMH.




His depo was supposed to be taken last Wednesday but for some reason he couldn't make it. No one made a big deal out of it only  just when Amber couldn't make her's. I saw someone on tv say that they were both avoiding the depo and don't want the trial because they neither wants the public to know everything about their marriage or what happened so they were stalling by rescheduling it multiple times.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> She could be making it up.  Some people think they can take you to the cleaners for it I suppose.  If she is doing that she has probably realized she dug herself a deep hole.  *She has dug herself a deep hole even if he did abuse her.*  Look how things are going.  He has the money and clout to ruin her life.  She will get a settlement that she can live off of for probably the rest of her life, if she lives a little more modest than she was doing with him. I would imagine she's wishing she never met him right now.


That's what I also don't understand. Even if he abused her she could've left a long time ago and file for divorce then in the safety of her new home. Why bringing all this up at the same time she's filing for divorce? It does seem like she wants to force him to settle privately for more money she would legally get just to make it go away.


prettyprincess said:


> what does this video prove exactly? That he's abusing the kitchen cupboards? I don't see any abuse towards her, he isn't even near her until the end when he sees the phone recording him.


Exactly! He's drunk and violent towards the cupboards. People like to make grand generalizations regarding his drunk/violent behaviour and him hitting her. The one doesn't have to go with the other just as much as Amber can be a gold digger and still be abused. He is already riled up due to alcohol/incident that happened before recording and then he sees the phone so of course he's getting even angrier.


sdkitty said:


> so who took the video and for what purpose?
> I'm not saying it's ever OK for a man to use physical force against a woman.  But compared to women whose lives are in jeopardy and have to go hide in some shelter with their kids, I don't feel sorry for this young woman.  She's going to have plenty of $ to pay for any counseling to get over the "toll" this is taking on her.  If she didn't want to go thru an ugly divorce, she could have just left with nothing.





Glitterandstuds said:


> ^^LOL
> 
> First of all where did he hurl the glass of wine?
> *This was a massive set up and WOW you can tell.*
> No doubt he's a drunk and being a jerk but I don't think she is as innocent as people want to make her out to be


You can tell indeed. You might not see her face but you can see by the movement of her hair that she's looking back to the camera to make sure it's recording several times. Plus her trying to hide the phone and egging him on by asking what happened. If I were scared of my beating husband and find him like this after I woke up I'd quickly leave the apartment and sit this out in a coffee shop instead of starting to record and make him angrier. And yes, I know everyone's reacting differently but she appears to have been rational enough to start the phone so you would think she's concerned about her own safety too.


scarlet555 said:


> hmm, I never thought she was pretty until, the nun look and less makeup look...
> 
> I don't know what to think of that video, has no one behaved like this when they are angry or upset-I mean being upset in general not at your partner.  Does it make them an abused person?  *Why is she releasing it now and not when people were questioning Captain Sparrow in the beginning?*   If she is an abused woman, she is playing a sick game.  I don't like Sparrow and this video makes me like him less, but it also makes me like her less, along with her abusing her girlfriend and saying the cop who did it was homophobic, then the lady cop who did it, was actually also a lesbian, sure it doesn't mean she is not homophobic, but one too many lies...  Also accusing the Beverly Hills police of lying, and the other cops from lying... Why not give all the evidence to the judge and lawyers... now she is saying she didn't leak her video from her 1980 cell phone...  something does not add up, surely anyone can see that.


I remember to have read that part of the divorce settlement is that she had to sign a confidentiality agreement which prohibits her from leaking any further videos, pictures, etc. And since she seemed to stall the deposition too (to either come up with a proper story or to make up her mind about the leaking) I do think she leaked the video before signing the agreement for one last sweep at him.


----------



## scarlet555

Wanted to clarify my post earlier:  The video leaked captures Depp's angry behavior.  Has anyone not been angry in this thread and not yelled or cursed or slammed doors?  Do these behaviors make you an abuser of people?  And if you were angry and being recorded, you would be more upset.  I am not saying he is not an abuser, simply that if we get recorded at our worst behavior or moment it would not be pretty.


----------



## Brittney6

scarlet555 said:


> Wanted to clarify my post earlier:  The video leaked captures Depp's angry behavior.  Has anyone not been angry in this thread and not yelled or cursed or slammed doors?  Do these behaviors make you an abuser of people?  And if you were angry and being recorded, you would be more upset.  I am not saying he is not an abuser, simply that if we get recorded at our worst behavior or moment it would not be pretty.



To be honest, no, I have never been that angry. Maybe when I was a teenager. But this is a grown adult male who should be able to understand that this type of behaviour in front of/around people, especially people you care about, is unacceptable. I understand what you're saying but to me, there is no excuse. He needs help. Again, this is all based on speculation of the video. Who knows what's really going on!


----------



## mkr

It does look like a setup.  And he fell for it.  He showed his true colors for the world to see.


----------



## mkr

scarlet555 said:


> Wanted to clarify my post earlier:  The video leaked captures Depp's angry behavior.  Has anyone not been angry in this thread and not yelled or cursed or slammed doors?  Do these behaviors make you an abuser of people?  And if you were angry and being recorded, you would be more upset.  I am not saying he is not an abuser, simply that if we get recorded at our worst behavior or moment it would not be pretty.


I have never acted anything like this.  Not in my entire adult life has anyone I know acted like this.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> I have never acted anything like this.  Not in my entire adult life has anyone I know acted like this.


Yeah but just because you didn't doesn't mean everyone else is the same. Especially actors. They're a very different breed. Very emotional, prone to substance abuse, and they live in a completely different world than you do. Lots of things happen you would never do. You would never ignore your child for three years like Tom Cruise does.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but just because you didn't doesn't mean everyone else is the same. Especially actors. They're a very different breed. Very emotional, prone to substance abuse, and they live in a completely different world than you do. Lots of things happen you would never do. You would never ignore your child for three years like Tom Cruise does.


That's true.  I forgot we're talking about rich privileged people with no moral compass.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> It does look like a setup.  And he fell for it.  *He showed his true colors for the world to see.*



Yep, he's a chronic drunk who starts drinking the moment he wakes up.


----------



## bag-mania

Oh, here we go...

*JOHNNY DEPP CUTS OFF FINGERTIP IN FIT OF RAGE ... AMBER CLAIMS*
*Johnny Depp* accidentally cut off his fingertip in a fit of rage ... then dipped the stump in dark blue paint and wrote on the wall in paint and blood the name "Billy Bob" -- the actor with whom Johnny accused *Amber Heard* of cheating -- this according to Amber and her people.

TMZ has obtained this gruesome photo of Johnny's butchered finger -- *WARNING ... EXTREMELY* *DIFFICULT TO LOOK AT*. It's an exhibit in her domestic violence case against Johnny.

We're told the incident went down in March of last year, just a month after Amber and Johnny married. They were in a villa in Australia when a fierce argument erupted.

According to Amber's version of events Johnny, who was drunk and high on ecstasy, smashed several bottles and windows and also slammed a plastic phone against the wall unit. She claims a piece of one of the items cut off a portion of his forefinger.

Amber's version goes on ... she's a painter and had dark blue paint in the room. She claims Johnny dipped what remained of his forefinger in the paint and then used the gnarly digit to write various words on the wall, including "Billy Bob" and "Easy Amber."

Amber had done a movie with *Billy Bob Thornton* and she claims Johnny accused the 2 of sleeping together -- something she strongly denied, adding he accused her of infidelity with other men as well.

Amber's people say Johnny didn't get medical help for nearly 24 hours, so doctors could not reattach the fingertip ... they used a flap from his hand to sew on a new tip.

It's the latest twist in an acrimonious case. A video leaked Friday of Johnny in a rage,*smashing a wine bottle and glass*.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/15/johnny-depp-cuts-off-finger-amber-heard-photos/


----------



## scarlet555

mkr said:


> I have never acted anything like this.  *Not in my entire adult life has anyone I know acted like this*.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm not pro Amber or Depp. Other than she's gorgeous, I don't care about either, or their films.

However, I remember watching a prank, set up by Depp and Amber's father, where they pretend her Mustang was stolen.  She doesn't know it's a prank and she's pissed. The "police" show up and aren't helpful, they're awestruck by Depp. (It's a prank.)

Amber gets angry, understandably so and she gives them the finger.

This has nothing to do with her divorce; I just never forgot her attitude when I first saw it. There's a certain amount of privilege and entitlement in that she isn't afraid to flip off the police. They're not the real police, but she doesn't know it at this point.

Quite frankly, I don't know anyone, no matter who they are, who would flip off the police and not be afraid of repercussions.


----------



## mari_merry

bag-mania said:


> Oh, here we go...
> 
> *JOHNNY DEPP CUTS OFF FINGERTIP IN FIT OF RAGE ... AMBER CLAIMS*
> *Johnny Depp* accidentally cut off his fingertip in a fit of rage ... then dipped the stump in dark blue paint and wrote on the wall in paint and blood the name "Billy Bob" -- the actor with whom Johnny accused *Amber Heard* of cheating -- this according to Amber and her people.
> 
> TMZ has obtained this gruesome photo of Johnny's butchered finger -- *WARNING ... EXTREMELY* *DIFFICULT TO LOOK AT*. It's an exhibit in her domestic violence case against Johnny.
> 
> We're told the incident went down in March of last year, just a month after Amber and Johnny married. They were in a villa in Australia when a fierce argument erupted.
> 
> According to Amber's version of events Johnny, who was drunk and high on ecstasy, smashed several bottles and windows and also slammed a plastic phone against the wall unit. She claims a piece of one of the items cut off a portion of his forefinger.
> 
> Amber's version goes on ... she's a painter and had dark blue paint in the room. She claims Johnny dipped what remained of his forefinger in the paint and then used the gnarly digit to write various words on the wall, including "Billy Bob" and "Easy Amber."
> 
> Amber had done a movie with *Billy Bob Thornton* and she claims Johnny accused the 2 of sleeping together -- something she strongly denied, adding he accused her of infidelity with other men as well.
> 
> Amber's people say Johnny didn't get medical help for nearly 24 hours, so doctors could not reattach the fingertip ... they used a flap from his hand to sew on a new tip.
> 
> It's the latest twist in an acrimonious case. A video leaked Friday of Johnny in a rage,*smashing a wine bottle and glass*.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/15/johnny-depp-cuts-off-finger-amber-heard-photos/
> View attachment 3440486


This is getting more and more insane...


----------



## AEGIS

bag-mania said:


> Oh, here we go...
> 
> *JOHNNY DEPP CUTS OFF FINGERTIP IN FIT OF RAGE ... AMBER CLAIMS*
> *Johnny Depp* accidentally cut off his fingertip in a fit of rage ... then dipped the stump in dark blue paint and wrote on the wall in paint and blood the name "Billy Bob" -- the actor with whom Johnny accused *Amber Heard* of cheating -- this according to Amber and her people.
> 
> TMZ has obtained this gruesome photo of Johnny's butchered finger -- *WARNING ... EXTREMELY* *DIFFICULT TO LOOK AT*. It's an exhibit in her domestic violence case against Johnny.
> 
> We're told the incident went down in March of last year, just a month after Amber and Johnny married. They were in a villa in Australia when a fierce argument erupted.
> 
> According to Amber's version of events Johnny, who was drunk and high on ecstasy, smashed several bottles and windows and also slammed a plastic phone against the wall unit. She claims a piece of one of the items cut off a portion of his forefinger.
> 
> Amber's version goes on ... she's a painter and had dark blue paint in the room. She claims Johnny dipped what remained of his forefinger in the paint and then used the gnarly digit to write various words on the wall, including "Billy Bob" and "Easy Amber."
> 
> Amber had done a movie with *Billy Bob Thornton* and she claims Johnny accused the 2 of sleeping together -- something she strongly denied, adding he accused her of infidelity with other men as well.
> 
> Amber's people say Johnny didn't get medical help for nearly 24 hours, so doctors could not reattach the fingertip ... they used a flap from his hand to sew on a new tip.
> 
> It's the latest twist in an acrimonious case. A video leaked Friday of Johnny in a rage,*smashing a wine bottle and glass*.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/15/johnny-depp-cuts-off-finger-amber-heard-photos/
> View attachment 3440486




This sounds like this man is mentally off balance and needs help.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I'm guessing this was the hand injury that delayed the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Flatsy

This finger incident is abuse, plain and simple.  Raging at your wife, accusing her of cheating, smashing up the house, and accusing her of being "easy" is all abuse.  (Smashing things up is an intimidation tactic that is often a prelude to bodily violence.) 

I have no idea why some people still insist on thinking that it's more likely that Amber staged all of her injuries in some elaborate Gone Girl scenario than that Johnny's drunken violence extended to her body as well.  Domestic violence is extremely common; Gone Girl plots are not.


----------



## bag-mania

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> I'm guessing this was the hand injury that delayed the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie?



You are correct. No explanation was given for his injury at the time other than it was called an "off-set accident". He had to leave to have surgery and a pin inserted.

This article is from earlier this summer. It says the injury occurred when Johnny was punching a wall during an argument with Amber. (Take note of the rag tied around his hand if you can manage to look away from his mangled hair)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/johnny-depps-unexplained-hand-injury-8091791


----------



## limom

Flatsy said:


> This finger incident is abuse, plain and simple.  Raging at your wife, accusing her of cheating, smashing up the house, and accusing her of being "easy" is all abuse.  (Smashing things up is an intimidation tactic that is often a prelude to bodily violence.)
> 
> I have no idea why some people still insist on thinking that it's more likely that Amber staged all of her injuries in some elaborate Gone Girl scenario than that Johnny's drunken violence extended to her body as well.  Domestic violence is extremely common; Gone Girl plots are not.


Yes, at the minimum it is emotional abuse.
He has a long history of drug abuse and I think at this point his brain is fried.
I also believe that his mother's passing pushed him over the edge.
I would bet that Amber thought that she could handle him and then realized that he is at a different level of crazy.
I had girlfriends who had this type of relationship and they stayed because they believe the man would change and also felt sorry for his azz.
Amber was probably looking for a come up and was also charmed by the dude. He is Johnny mother fookin Depp after all.
They both look like passionate people. 
He needs help, imo.
And he needs to get rid of all those yes people....
And get real quick!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting that only Amber's evidence is being leaked.

I think TMZ is leaking it. They have a rep and are currently being sued by Jared Leto. Shady mo'fos.

He is a mess. Not a hot mess. Just a mess surrounded by a wall of yes people who enable this atrocious behaviour.

How messed up do you have to be to cut your fingertip off and paint abuse to your wife????

Yeah totally normal, nothing to see here. *smmfh*


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> That's what I also don't understand. Even if he abused her she could've left a long time ago and file for divorce then in the safety of her new home. Why bringing all this up at the same time she's filing for divorce? It does seem like she wants to force him to settle privately for more money she would legally get just to make it go away.
> 
> Exactly! He's drunk and violent towards the cupboards. People like to make grand generalizations regarding his drunk/violent behaviour and him hitting her. The one doesn't have to go with the other just as much as Amber can be a gold digger and still be abused. He is already riled up due to alcohol/incident that happened before recording and then he sees the phone so of course he's getting even angrier.
> 
> 
> You can tell indeed. You might not see her face but you can see by the movement of her hair that she's looking back to the camera to make sure it's recording several times. Plus her trying to hide the phone and egging him on by asking what happened. If I were scared of my beating husband and find him like this after I woke up I'd quickly leave the apartment and sit this out in a coffee shop instead of starting to record and make him angrier. And yes, I know everyone's reacting differently but she appears to have been rational enough to start the phone so you would think she's concerned about her own safety too.
> 
> I remember to have read that part of the divorce settlement is that she had to sign a confidentiality agreement which prohibits her from leaking any further videos, pictures, etc. And since she seemed to stall the deposition too (to either come up with a proper story or to make up her mind about the leaking) I do think she leaked the video before signing the agreement for one last sweep at him.


I was thinking as you said that if he's angry and if she was truly afraid of him, turning a camera on him would make him angrier.  I agree, if she was truly afraid, why not leave the house or even the room.


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> Oh, here we go...
> 
> *JOHNNY DEPP CUTS OFF FINGERTIP IN FIT OF RAGE ... AMBER CLAIMS*
> *Johnny Depp* accidentally cut off his fingertip in a fit of rage ... then dipped the stump in dark blue paint and wrote on the wall in paint and blood the name "Billy Bob" -- the actor with whom Johnny accused *Amber Heard* of cheating -- this according to Amber and her people.
> 
> TMZ has obtained this gruesome photo of Johnny's butchered finger -- *WARNING ... EXTREMELY* *DIFFICULT TO LOOK AT*. It's an exhibit in her domestic violence case against Johnny.
> 
> We're told the incident went down in March of last year, just a month after Amber and Johnny married. They were in a villa in Australia when a fierce argument erupted.
> 
> According to Amber's version of events Johnny, who was drunk and high on ecstasy, smashed several bottles and windows and also slammed a plastic phone against the wall unit. She claims a piece of one of the items cut off a portion of his forefinger.
> 
> Amber's version goes on ... she's a painter and had dark blue paint in the room. She claims Johnny dipped what remained of his forefinger in the paint and then used the gnarly digit to write various words on the wall, including "Billy Bob" and "Easy Amber."
> 
> Amber had done a movie with *Billy Bob Thornton* and she claims Johnny accused the 2 of sleeping together -- something she strongly denied, adding he accused her of infidelity with other men as well.
> 
> Amber's people say Johnny didn't get medical help for nearly 24 hours, so doctors could not reattach the fingertip ... they used a flap from his hand to sew on a new tip.
> 
> It's the latest twist in an acrimonious case. A video leaked Friday of Johnny in a rage,*smashing a wine bottle and glass*.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/15/johnny-depp-cuts-off-finger-amber-heard-photos/
> View attachment 3440486



Again, not saying he didn't abuse her but here again I only see a man off the track inflicting self harm just like he does with alcohol and drugs. He didn't cut off her finger but his own. He wrote something on the wall. If accusing your wife of cheating is abuse we've got a lot of abuse going on all over the world. And I'm pretty sure she didn't help him trusting her.
And why again leaking it instead of using it in court? She too is trying to sway the "court of public opinion" in her favour. So you can't accuse your husband of something you're doing yourself.


----------



## bisousx

I wonder about the logic behind why the court has to go through an entire day's worth of depositions to decide on a restraining order. They don't have children together, there's no reason they would need to be in the same vicinity.  I'm very curious about what evidence Johnny Depp has, aside from testimonials from the help.


----------



## Flatsy

It is abuse if a man repeatedly flies into rages against his wife and makes unfounded cheating accusations against her.  He accused her of cheating with male costar Billy Bob Thornton, he accused her of cheating with her female friends.  Apparently couldn't have friends of either gender without raising Johnny's ire, which is a classic abuser's tactic (isolating the victim from friends).

Johnny called Amber a liar publicly and he leaked all sorts of things to TMZ.  I'm sure he would have released more except he's limited by the fact that his only "evidence" was to have people who work for him call Amber a liar and say that her evidence is "edited".

I don't blame Amber at all for fighting it in the court of public opinion as this matter has been firmly in the court of public opinion from the start.  If it takes releasing a video to get Johnny to cooperate with the depositions - which apparently is what happened - then good for her.


----------



## bag-mania

So apparently they've agreed on an amount of money for the settlement. The final bone of contention is admitting the domestic violence.



*AMBER HEARD, JOHNNY DEPP SETTLEMENT HITS A WALL*

TMZ has learned there's a stalemate in the legal war between Amber Heard and Johnny Depp ... and it all has to do with a joint statement about what happened -- or didn't happen -- on May 21.

Sources connected with Amber tell TMZ, the sticking point is that Amber wants a joint statement in which Johnny admits he committed domestic violence. Our Amber sources say Johnny's people came back loud and clear -- he will NEVER sign a document in which he admits to domestic violence because he never committed it.  

We've been reporting Amber demanded a phenomenal amount of money for their 15-month marriage ... the parties have settled on around $8 million, including lawyers' fees, but she wanted a lot more. Mind you -- all she'd be entitled to is half the earnings that were left after taxes and living expenses, and we're told they spent a lot of money together.

And we've learned Amber has hired a new lawyer to helm her case -- famed attorney Pierce O'Donnell, who recently repped Shelly Sterling in the Donald Sterling saga. 

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/08/15/amber-heard-johnny-depp-settlement-money/


----------



## Hobbsy

Take the $8 million, go get therapy and move on. JD will never sign something like that, she has to know that. Why not move on?!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Amber Heard, Johnny Depp's Settlement Hits a Wall*

TMZ has learned there's a stalemate in the legal war between *Amber Heard* and *Johnny Depp* ... and it all has to do with a joint statement about what happened -- or didn't happen -- on May 21.

Sources connected with Amber tell TMZ, the sticking point is that Amber wants a joint statement in which Johnny admits he committed domestic violence. Our Amber sources say Johnny's people came back loud and clear -- he will NEVER sign a document in which he admits to domestic violence because he never committed it. 

We've been reporting Amber demanded a phenomenal amount of money for their 15-month marriage ... the parties have settled on around $8 million, including lawyers' fees, but she wanted a lot more. Mind you -- all she'd be entitled to is half the earnings that were left after taxes and living expenses, and we're told they spent a lot of money together.

And we've learned Amber has hired a new lawyer to helm her case -- famed attorney*Pierce O'Donnell*, who recently repped Shelly Sterling in the *Donald Sterling saga*.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/15/amber-heard-johnny-depp-settlement-money/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hobbsy said:


> Take the $8 million, go get therapy and move on. JD will never sign something like that, she has to know that. Why not move on?!



If she was really abused, why should she just shut up and go away? She can't win in this scenario, someone will always run her down whichever actions she takes.

_Amber files divorce, and domestic violence accusations. She has no witnesses_
*Amber brings forward her witnesses.*
_Oh they're just her friends, that sounds like bullsh*t
_
*Johnny brings forward witnesses, friends who give accounts on his behalf*
_See, that's the truth right there!

She's lying she just wants money, there's no evidence_
*Amber produces evidence of beatings, photo's with marked face.*
_That's BS, any SFX person/dude/company in Hollywood could fake those bruises. More evidence please
_
*More evidence is leaked of Johnny behaving irrational and threatening.*
_She provoked him. The tape is edited. She asked for it._

Johnny shown with torn finger, abuse written in paint and blood on the wall. Unproven, jealous accusations towards Amber of affairs - classic controlling, abuser behaviour.
*This is all Amber's fault.
*


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If she was really abused, why should she just shut up and go away? She can't win in this scenario, someone will always run her down whichever actions she takes.
> 
> _Amber files divorce, and domestic violence accusations. She has no witnesses_
> *Amber brings forward her witnesses.*
> _Oh they're just her friends, that sounds like bullsh*t
> _
> *Johnny brings forward witnesses, friends who give accounts on his behalf*
> _See, that's the truth right there!
> 
> She's lying she just wants money, there's no evidence_
> *Amber produces evidence of beatings, photo's with marked face.*
> _That's BS, any SFX person/dude/company in Hollywood could fake those bruises. More evidence please
> _
> *More evidence is leaked of Johnny behaving irrational and threatening.*
> _She provoked him. The tape is edited. She asked for it._
> 
> Johnny shown with torn finger, abuse written in paint and blood on the wall. Unproven, jealous accusations towards Amber of affairs - classic controlling, abuser behaviour.
> *This is all Amber's fault.
> *


I won't respond to everything you added in your reply. Guilty or innocent, he will never sign anything to admit dv. She knows that. Get on with her life. It will blow over when something else comes along.


----------



## bisousx

Why should she keep silent?


----------



## Grande Latte

One person has to be the adult in the relationship, but both of them act like crazy children. And continue to do so after the split. The kind of behavior exhibited in the video would never be tolerated in my household, or seriously anyone's household. It's just wrong.


----------



## shiny_things

I don't understand why it's inadmissable if you don't know you're being filmed. For some, secret filming is literally THE only way they are ever going gain evidence or be believed.

I still don't know why people are defending him so strongly. I thought it has been pretty well known that he's a spoilt, violent, drunk for years. People will defend him even if they witnessed it with their own eyes, there's no evidence that will ever be good enough for those. Do I think Amber was completely innocent in all of this and had no idea what she was getting into? No. Does that mean this guy is innocent? No.

Having no particular interest in either of them, if I were on a jury, from all I've seen I'd be saying Amber is the victim here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> I have never acted anything like this.  Not in my entire adult life has anyone I know acted like this.



Me neither.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hobbsy said:


> Take the $8 million, go get therapy and move on. JD will never sign something like that, she has to know that. Why not move on?!



Why should SHE get therapy and move on, though? If she was abused, it takes a lot more than that. She's fighting for her dignity and self respect.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Please tell me/us, why do you not believe her despite all this evidence? If it's not the 'Oh Johnny Depp is so hawt' aura, and it's not the 'Oh captain Jack is lovable' aura, what is it then? Why aren't women believing another abused woman? Is it just misogyny? Amber has pretty much proved it all, and yet, here AND countless other places online, the woman is being dragged through the coals and people are dealing out the choicest insults towards her. Why? What makes her unbelievable?


----------



## White Orchid

Not everyone is seduced by money.  My dignity is priceless.


----------



## Teerog

Every abuse victim should get therapy.


----------



## Flatsy

shiny_things said:


> I don't understand why it's inadmissable if you don't know you're being filmed. For some, secret filming is literally THE only way they are ever going gain evidence or be believed.
> 
> I still don't know why people are defending him so strongly. I thought it has been pretty well known that he's a spoilt, violent, drunk for years. People will defend him even if they witnessed it with their own eyes, there's no evidence that will ever be good enough for those. Do I think Amber was completely innocent in all of this and had no idea what she was getting into? No. Does that mean this guy is innocent? No.
> 
> Having no particular interest in either of them, if I were on a jury, from all I've seen I'd be saying Amber is the victim here.


It is ok to record someone if it's to prove extortion, bribery, kidnapping, or a violent felony.  

I think Amber is a golddigger who knew he was a mess when she married him, but that doesn't mean she's lying and it doesn't excuse any of HIS behavior.  It also doesn't mean that she's not going to have emotional scars from living in that situation for years.


----------



## gazoo

I'm confused. The bloody finger is a left hand and the photo of him with a bandaged hand is his right.

I think they're both toxic and brought out the absolute worst in each other. She's unlikeable, which has affected her credibility and it's a common theme right now. Just think of all the girls being raped on campuses while unconscious and the rapists aren't punished to the full extent because the girls had had alcohol. Women always bear a heavier burden when accusing privileged men. It's wrong and shouldn't be so. 

She may have wound him up, still doesn't leave him blameless.


----------



## BagBerry13

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Please tell me/us, why do you not believe her despite all this evidence? If it's not the 'Oh Johnny Depp is so hawt' aura, and it's not the 'Oh captain Jack is lovable' aura, what is it then? Why aren't women believing another abused woman? Is it just misogyny? Amber has pretty much proved it all, and yet, here AND countless other places online, the woman is being dragged through the coals and people are dealing out the choicest insults towards her. Why? What makes her unbelievable?


As far as I can remember I've seen one picture of her with (for me not so) obvious bruises. All the rest she was leaking were implications of violent behaviour. She's using his already not so clean image against him. Everyone knows about his substance abuse and tendencies for self harm. So the text messages, the video, stories told by witness are all just implying that he hit her. Yes, he's shown violent behaviour towards cupboards, walls, any kind of inanimate object but apart from that one ambiguous picture of her she never really showed any obvious explicit evidence that she got hit. There might be mental abuse, I don't know, but she's not some poor woman without help. If she's so strong she could've dug herself out of this hole called Johnny Depp by leaving ages ago. The excuse that she still loved him is reason enough for her to get therapy because she clearly can't tell when a relationship is toxic.


----------



## Flatsy

Bagberry, there were multiple photos of her face bashed up.  There were the photos of the bruise from where the iphone hit her from May 21 - which she has a witness to - and photos of her face severely bruised and banged up that were on the cover of people magazine from a separate incident.  The text messages from Johnny's assistant stated that Johnny KICKED her.  You are intentionally glossing over or disregarding evidence.

Also, you repeatedly state things in this thread like that women who are abused can just leave (and by implication, what happens to them is their fault if they don't).  You have also said before that you don't think modern, liberated women would allow themselves to be abused.  That shows a profound ignorance of all aspects of domestic violence and you really need to educate yourself on this issue.


----------



## BagBerry13

Huh? I never used the words "modern, liberated women". I haven't posted in this thread for a while. And what I know about domestic violence is none of your business. As is said in this thread repeatedly every woman reacts differently to such a situation. So why you only defend the irrational side of this argument is beyond me.


----------



## Flatsy

So if you said it more than a week ago it no longer counts? The things you have repeatedly written in this thread stuck with me.  A small sampling: 





> Ok, I admit domestic violence is the one kind of violence I have a hard time understanding simply because I've got the kind of personality where if my partner would just attempt to abuse me he'd be without his balls. I have a hard time understanding why people do not walk away from those relationships.





> You can't act like a b*tch and expect your husband to take it all in stride. I know it's an unpopular opinion but sometimes victims are not completely innocent.





> I never said being a b*tch equals physical abuse but you can't expect him to sit on the couch chilling while she's letting rip. You must at least expect shouting. I also never said she deserved it, only that she's not completely innocent in how the situation unfolded. You can't be abused if you don't allow it.


----------



## BagBerry13

So and where did I say "modern, liberated woman"?
And the quintessence of it is still my opinion. You have a choice in everything in life. You might not like that choice but it's there.


----------



## Flatsy

BagBerry13 said:


> So and where did I say "modern, liberated woman"?


It was not an exact quote, and since I don't have time to go back and quote every single thing you've ever said, I'll give you that one.  But you have repeatedly blamed victims of domestic violence for not simply leaving their abusers and have repeatedly said that abuse victims deserve part of the blame for - you assume - provoking it.  Those things reflect a (willful) ignorance of how domestic violence works, and it's offensive.  And that's while you have ignored, discredited, or rejected every shred of evidence Amber has presented that she was abused.


----------



## Charles

BagBerry13 said:


> Again, not saying he didn't abuse her but here again I only see a man off the track inflicting self harm just like he does with alcohol and drugs. He didn't cut off her finger but his own. He wrote something on the wall. If accusing your wife of cheating is abuse we've got a lot of abuse going on all over the world. And I'm pretty sure she didn't help him trusting her.
> And why again leaking it instead of using it in court? She too is trying to sway the "court of public opinion" in her favour. So you can't accuse your husband of something you're doing yourself.



But he DID abuse her.  Exposing someone to behavior like that IS abuse.  Not sure how you can't see that.  It's emotional abuse.  It's usually used to scare the other person in an attempt to manipulate their behavior.  Constant infidelity accusations are abuse too.  Now, I'm not gonna let her off the hook either cause it's entirely possible that she was emotionally abusing him too.  I just wanted to make it clear that what you're describing is abusive behavior.  You don't have to hit someone to abuse them.



Flatsy said:


> It was not an exact quote, and since I don't have time to go back and quote every single thing you've ever said, I'll give you that one.  But you have repeatedly blamed victims of domestic violence for not simply leaving their abusers and have repeatedly said that abuse victims deserve part of the blame for - you assume - provoking it.  Those things reflect a (willful) ignorance of how domestic violence works, and it's offensive.  And that's while you have ignored, discredited, or rejected every shred of evidence Amber has presented that she was abused.



You're wasting your breath.  @BagBerry was replied to by a member who works in the field of abuse and domestic violence.  She tried to explain that victims often don't feel they have a choice given the history of emotional abuse.  It didn't matter.


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why should SHE get therapy and move on, though? If she was abused, it takes a lot more than that. She's fighting for her dignity and self respect.


If she is a victim of abuse she needs therapy, you just don't get up and get over it. She knows he's not going to sign anything stating he abused her, she has told and shown the world her abuse. Time to move on.


----------



## limom

Hobbsy said:


> If she is a victim of abuse she needs therapy, you just don't get up and get over it. She knows he's not going to sign anything stating he abused her, she has told and shown the world her abuse. Time to move on.


I admire her balsyness and her persistence in obtaining satisfaction in her grievances.
It is about time that an Hollywood women beater get called on his bad behavior.


----------



## Hobbsy

limom said:


> I admire her balsyness and her persistence in obtaining satisfaction in her grievances.
> It is about time that an Hollywood women beater get called on his bad behavior.


Or she's fighting for more money. Either way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Denial of the Billy Bob Thornton accusations to People - supposedly coming from Thornton's camp.

This is a good article.

http://www.celebitchy.com/499716/pe...b_thornton_absolutely_did_not_have_an_affair/


----------



## bag-mania

^Thanks for posting that article. I agree with what the writer said here:

"As for the idea of a joint statement… I can understand why Depp would flat-out refuse to sign off on that, just because he would be kneecapping himself professionally. But I also understand why Amber wants it: she wants some kind of acknowledgement that after all of the emotional abuse, physical abuse, psychological abuse, after all of the gaslighting and manipulations, that it was not _“all in her head.”_ She wants Depp to say or show in some way that he really is the monster that she saw time and time again."


----------



## limom

Hobbsy said:


> Or she's fighting for more money. Either way.


Even if she was fighting for more money, it does not mean that she was not abused.
Btw she wanted more and is willing to settle for much much less if he admits wrongdoing.
This is not the m o of a goldigger, imo.


----------



## Hobbsy

limom said:


> Even if she was fighting for more money, it does not mean that she was not abused.
> Btw she wanted more and is willing to settle for much much less if he admits wrongdoing.
> This is not the m o of a goldigger, imo.


I don't know if she was abused or not. I think a person would need to see and hear and read everything associated with this story before they could even begin to make a non judgemental decision.


----------



## limom

Hobbsy said:


> I don't know if she was abused or not. I think a person would need to see and hear and read everything associated with this story before they could even begin to make a non judgemental decision.


In my opinion, being accused of sleeping around and being exposed to drunken screams in the am is emotional abuse.
I won't even get into the bloody painting as it is beyond any level that I can comprehend.
If this is not insanity, what is?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> In my opinion, being accused of sleeping around and being exposed to drunken screams in the am is emotional abuse.
> I won't even get into the bloody painting as it is beyond any level that I can comprehend.
> If this is not insanity, what is?



Johnny Depp is a f****d up mess and likely always has been. The only difference is he's so drug-addled now he can't hide it anymore. This thread reminds me of the Bill Cosby thread. When the first few women accused Cosby they were demonized as money-grubbing. Only after 40 women did some finally admit that maybe HE was the problem.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Hobbsy said:


> I don't know if she was abused or not. I think a person would need to see and hear and read everything associated with this story before they could even begin to make a non judgemental decision.


I'm not for or against either side but wouldn't it all be psychological/emotional abuse? Him accusing her of cheating, the yelling and screaming and intimidation. But what if she was dishing it out too. What if she was constantly baiting him. Recording private moments to threaten blackmail. Letting him think she cheated so he would go off. 

If I was being abused I would definitely get proof like she did. And if I was dating a celebrity and wanted a big payday threatening to blackmail and expose everything they say and do would probably work to. If he was already a little unstable the constant walking on eggshells would drive anyone nuts. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

hollieplus2 said:


> I'm not for or against either side but wouldn't it all be psychological/emotional abuse? Him accusing her of cheating, the yelling and screaming and intimidation. But what if she was dishing it out too. What if she was constantly baiting him. Recording private moments to threaten blackmail. Letting him think she cheated so he would go off.
> 
> If I was being abused I would definitely get proof like she did. And if I was dating a celebrity and wanted a big payday threatening to blackmail and expose everything they say and do would probably work to. If he was already a little unstable the constant walking on eggshells would drive anyone nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


We only see and hear what they allow us to. I'm not saying she wasn't abused, I'm saying we don't get to see or know the whole story.


----------



## prettyprincess

The case has settled according to TMZ. She got $7 million.


----------



## bag-mania

*Amber Heard, Johnny Depp Case Settled!!! *
*Amber Heard* has dismissed her domestic violence restraining order petition against *Johnny Depp*, because TMZ has learned the case has settled.

Amber and Johnny filed legal docs Tuesday in which Amber withdrew her request for a restraining order. She had alleged Johnny brutalized her on May 21 but now the case is over. She dismissed the case with prejudice, meaning she can never re-file it.

The divorce case, which was tied to the *domestic violence petition*, is also resolved. As we reported, our sources say Johnny agreed to pay Amber approximately $7 million to walk away ... that includes attorneys' fees ... at a point, *$8 million was on the table*, so she ended up with a mil less.

As we reported, Johnny's lawyers,* Laura Wasser* and *Blair Berk*, along with Amber's lawyers, *Pierce O'Donnell* and* Samantha Spector*, crafted a settlement after *Amber was grilled Saturday* during a deposition.

Amber and Johnny released a joint statement: "Our relationship was intensely passionate and at times volatile, but always bound by love..."

The statement goes on: "Neither party has made false accusations for financial gains." That's an interesting sentence, because it does not say neither party has made false statements.

And it goes on ... "There was never an intent of physical or emotional harm."  

And it ends this way ... "Amber wishes the best for Johnny in the future. Amber will be donating financial proceeds from the divorce to a charity." She does not specify what percentage and which charity.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/16/amber-heard-johnny-depp-settlement-domestic-violence-divorce/


----------



## mrsinsyder

Strange.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh wow. I did not see this coming. I was hoping Amber would drag him to trial.


----------



## bag-mania

TMZ is still Johnny's cheerleader. They are reporting the settlement is $7 million. Other gossip outlets are reporting it's between $7 – $10 million.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

So is she still a gold digger if she's donating a % to charity.....


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> *Amber Heard, Johnny Depp Case Settled!!! *
> *Amber Heard* has dismissed her domestic violence restraining order petition against *Johnny Depp*, because TMZ has learned the case has settled.
> 
> Amber and Johnny filed legal docs Tuesday in which Amber withdrew her request for a restraining order. She had alleged Johnny brutalized her on May 21 but now the case is over. She dismissed the case with prejudice, meaning she can never re-file it.
> 
> The divorce case, which was tied to the *domestic violence petition*, is also resolved. As we reported, our sources say Johnny agreed to pay Amber approximately $7 million to walk away ... that includes attorneys' fees ... at a point, *$8 million was on the table*, so she ended up with a mil less.
> 
> As we reported, Johnny's lawyers,* Laura Wasser* and *Blair Berk*, along with Amber's lawyers, *Pierce O'Donnell* and* Samantha Spector*, crafted a settlement after *Amber was grilled Saturday* during a deposition.
> 
> Amber and Johnny released a joint statement: "Our relationship was intensely passionate and at times volatile, but always bound by love..."
> 
> The statement goes on: "Neither party has made false accusations for financial gains." That's an interesting sentence, because it does not say neither party has made false statements.
> 
> And it goes on ... "There was never an intent of physical or emotional harm."
> 
> And it ends this way ... "Amber wishes the best for Johnny in the future. Amber will be donating financial proceeds from the divorce to a charity." She does not specify what percentage and which charity.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/16/amber-heard-johnny-depp-settlement-domestic-violence-divorce/


What did I say just yesterday? The video was one last swipe at him before she's signing. Now she can't do anything anymore regarding this issue. And please, she might donate a $100k and the rest will go into her bank account given her dire financial situation. Girl needs every penny if she's not changing her living standards.


----------



## bag-mania

*Johnny Depp and Amber Heard settle divorce*

Amber Heard and Johnny Depp have settled their divorce case — the day after it surfaced that the jealous actor scrawled the names of men he thought she was sleeping with on the walls of their villa in his own blood, sources told The Post on Tuesday.

Depp, 53, agreed to pay Heard “in the region of $8 million” to settle, a source said.

After the bloody-finger photos surfaced, “Johnny freaked out, and he didn’t want to face trial or any further revelations,” the source said.

“The settlement was inked very late last night,” around midnight Los Angeles time.

Sources told The Post on Monday that the “Pirates of the Caribbean” actor accidentally chopped off the tip of his middle finger during a jealous argument with Heard about a month after they married in February 2015. Depp, who also starred in the flick “Edward Scissorhands,” then dipped the bleeding digit in blue paint and scrawled the names of the men — most notably actor Billy Bob Thornton, sources said.

Heard, 30, also famously accused a drunken, high Depp of attacking her in May, producing a sensational photo of her with a bruised eye that she said she received when he bashed her in the face with his iPhone.

The warring pair had been due back in court Wednesday for the start of a hearing over domestic-violence allegations brought by Heard against Depp.

As part of their settlement, the actress dismissed the petition “with prejudice,” meaning she can’t file it again.

“Our relationship was intensely passionate and at times volatile, but always bound by love,” the pair said in a joint statement Tuesday.

“Neither party has lied nor made false accusations for financial gain. There was never any intent of physical or emotional harm.

“Amber wishes the best for Johnny in the future. Amber will be donating financial proceeds from the divorce to a charity. There will be no further public statements about this matter.”

http://pagesix.com/2016/08/16/johnny-depp-and-amber-heard-settle-divorce/


----------



## Deco

I'm disappointed Amber went for settlement and didn't hold Johnny accountable for the abuse. I don't follow why she abandoned the restraining order, since that's a separate issue from the divorce.  How does finalizing the divorce terms remove the danger she's in?   I'm surprised how quickly this settled, assuming the reports are correct.  My guess is they each had too much dirt on the other.  They are not bound by love but by an awareness of their mutual assured destruction.  Johnny won the legal battle and they both lost the PR battle.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Mmmmhmmmm she didn't have enough to drag him & she's going to donate the lowest possible to charity & bank the rest. I see you Amber


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That joint statement was pretty interesting... very clever wording.

I'm sure she had plenty to drag him. She did pretty well given the estimates of how much JD earned during the marriage minus their expenditure.

It's a very low amount in terms of Hollywood marriages but it's enough for her to move on easily.

I just hope she isn't blacklisted in her career, because that's unfortunately the way it works in Hollywood while alleged abusers like Depp, Sheen, Woody Allen et al continue to be employed as long as their projects are successes for the studios or even if they're movies suck the misogynistic atmosphere seems to protect it''s own.

I hope JD gets some help, he has some serious drug and alcohol issues to deal with.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

If you do the math she's getting more than what she initially asked for. I wouldn't say Johnny won anything here. As for Amber not dragging this all the way to court you can say the same about Johnny. If he didn't touch her he should of fought it. Guilty or innocent he was going to lose money regardless since there was no prenup.


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm just glad it's over. They both need help!





Another bad relationship she's in already?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*“Our relationship was intensely passionate and at times volatile, but always bound by love. Neither party has made false accusations for financial gain. There was never any intent of physical or emotional harm. Amber wishes the best for Johnny in the future. Amber will be donating financial proceeds from the divorce to a charity. There will be no further public statements about this matter.”

That statement above is about as close as JD will ever get to admit the wrong he did to her. Word is the statement is what was holding up the settlement. That's why she settled. She got as close to an admission as her team could get.

She was asking for $50k a month. They were married for 15 months. If you work it out she got about $465k for each month of marriage.
*


----------



## Deco

ForeverYoung87 said:


> If you do the math she's getting more than what she initially asked for. I wouldn't say Johnny won anything here. As for Amber not dragging this all the way to court you can say the same about Johnny. If he didn't touch her he should of fought it. Guilty or innocent he was going to lose money regardless since there was no prenup.


If you believe that Johnny abused her, then this is a slam dunk for him.  He got away with it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Decophile said:


> If you believe that Johnny abused her, then this is a slam dunk for him.  He got away with it.



I think only his stans would see him as untarnished after this.


----------



## Deco

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think only his stans would see him as untarnished after this.


Definitely lost on the PR front.  His victory is avoiding prosecution.  Even the measly restraining order didn't stick.  He wasn't event charged.  Legal victory all around.


----------



## limom

Decophile said:


> If you believe that Johnny abused her, then this is a slam dunk for him.  He got away with it.


Yes, but thanks to Amber anyone getting in a relationship with Depp will know what to expect.
I am also disappointed that she settled but I also understand that sometimes one has to cut their losses. You all remember Keisha endless battle with Dr Luke.
In my mind, she did the best she could under the circumstances.


----------



## mkr

She showed the world who he truly is.  She at least did that.


----------



## mkr

If you ask me, the statement, there was never any intent of physical or emotional harm, means there was both of these things.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> If you ask me, the statement, there was never any intent of physical or emotional harm, means there was both of these things.


Absolutely.


----------



## Deco

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *She was asking for $50k a month. They were married for 15 months. If you work it out she got about $465k for each month of marriage.*


Just to clarify, the $50k a month was only monthly maintenance until the divorce settlement is finalized.  $50k/month wasn't her only or final request.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Decophile said:


> Just to clarify, the $50k a month was only monthly maintenance until the divorce settlement is finalized.  $50k/month wasn't her only or final request.



Agree. My mistake on that.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hobbsy said:


> I'm just glad it's over. They both need help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bad relationship she's in already?!


.....Or those marks are there because she's filming an action movie


----------



## Hobbsy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> .....Or those marks are there because she's filming an action movie


You never know?!


----------



## Brittney6

I'm glad it's all over. Hopefully they both get the help they need.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> If you ask me, the statement, there was never any intent of physical or emotional harm, means there was both of these things.



To me "never any intent" means he was so drunk or high when those events occurred that he can't remember them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-mania said:


> To me "never any intent" means he was so drunk or high when those events occurred that he can't remember them.



Yep. And that's what Amber said. He was better sober but when he was drunk or high he was volatile with violent tendencies.

We also heard about the aftermath of those episodes in those texts between Amber and one of JD's handlers.

That always struck me as spineless, that he needed a lackey to act as his go-between and giving some half-a $$ed apology through that person to Amber.


----------



## scarlet555

I am sure she was aware of his behavior.  I am sure Amber Heard dated him before marrying him and it was not an arranged marriage.  Of course no women deserved to be abused but if you marry an abusive boyfriend...  expect nothing to change, even if you have his kid.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scarlet555 said:


> I am sure she was aware of his behavior.  I am sure Amber Heard dated him before marrying him and it was not an arranged marriage.  Of course no women deserved to be abused but if you marry an abusive boyfriend...  expect nothing to change, even if you have his kid.



Wow. Just wow. So again. his abuse is somehow her own fault.

You have no way of knowing when his abusive behaviour began. And a lot of them "gaslight" their partner


----------



## scarlet555

I never said his abuse was her own fault, you are welcome to read again.

She doesn't seem like the naive sweet innocent girl that Johnny Depp could have hid his alcoholism and alleged violence from because they only go on picnic dates to catch butterflies.


----------



## Flatsy

scarlet555 said:


> I never said his abuse was her own fault, you are welcome to read again.


This thread is mostly filled with all of the things Amber should and shouldn't have done (should have known better, shouldn't have dated him, shouldn't have married him, shouldn't have riled him up, shouldn't have given him reasons to be jealous, shouldn't have put up with his abuse, should have come up with better proof of his abuse, shouldn't have collected evidence of his abuse at all, should have kept the proof of his abuse private, should have refused to take any money in a divorce settlement, should have just gone down to the corner cafe while Johnny had a drunken tantrum).  This thread is constant admonitions of Amber for what she supposedly did wrong.  

There's very, very little comment in this thread about what Johnny has done wrong, and he's the violent substance abuser.

So yeah, when one person's behavior is constantly scorned and criticized and the other person's isn't, that would indicate which party people are saying is at fault.


----------



## Brittney6

scarlet555 said:


> I never said his abuse was her own fault, you are welcome to read again.
> 
> She doesn't seem like the naive sweet innocent girl that Johnny Depp could have hid his alcoholism and alleged violence from because they only go on picnic dates to catch butterflies.



I don't understand how her not being sweet and innocent is connected to him being abusive? Obviously this is the internet and things can easily be misinterpreted but I can see why FreeSpirit71 would think you're implying the abuse was her own fault.


----------



## bisousx

Brittney6 said:


> I don't understand how her not being sweet and innocent is connected to him being abusive? Obviously this is the internet and things can easily be misinterpreted but I can see why FreeSpirit71 would think you're implying the abuse was her own fault.



It goes back to what some of us are saying.. How if the victim had a Jennifer Garner look about her, she wouldn't be treated this way. 

After the statement was released where the abuse was confirmed in lighthanded PR speak, Amber is still the villain to some. But nevermind that Johnny's been exposed to be batsh!t crazy.

I bet she had tons more evidence, too bad we won't see it now. 

Re: blacklisting in Hollywood. Yep, I bet this will happen to her. That, I can feel less sympathetic about, it's kind of a no brainer. Girls like Megan Fox have been blacklisted for far less than going head to head with one of Hollywood's biggest stars. Since we know he's the type to accuse her of cheating with everyone, go into drunken violent tantrums and mutilate himself, he probably threatened to crush her career so she had no choice but to go after what she could financially.


----------



## bisousx

I gotta say.. Even if she comes across as smug and entitled, girlfriend's got a huge pair of balls to get the truth out there, signed and confirmed by The Johnny Depp with his tail tucked between his legs. She's got herself a new fan.


----------



## Alexenjie

Decophile said:


> Definitely lost on the PR front.  His victory is avoiding prosecution.  Even the measly restraining order didn't stick.  He wasn't event charged.  Legal victory all around.


Johnny had no fear of prosecution, Amber never filed a police report. The police also found no evidence of a crime:  http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-johnny-depp-police-found-no-evidence-w208164

I was surprised that Amber didn't end up with more money, based on what the rumors were about Johnny's income during their 15 months together.Their lavish lifestyle cost her, in the end.


----------



## pixiejenna

As much as I would like Johnny to held accountable for his actions honestly this settlement is the best thing Amber can do. As much as it sucks at some point she has to move on and by not going to trial she doesn't have to deal with the emotional chaos that entails. Emotionally it's a better choice to not have to relive this for however long a trial may last. And let's be realistic Johnny is never going to straight up admit to the abuse. This statement is the closest thing that she will get. If you have half a brain you can read in between the lines. Never intended to harm means he did cause harm, and stating that she didn't make up false accusations means that she's not lying. Honestly I'm surprised that Johnny didn't settle sooner. He didn't even give a deposition clearly his lawyers are smart enough to know that he couldn't handle it with out effing up. And who gives a eff how much of her settlement goes to charity. It's her money she can do whatever she pleases with it. Hopefully if she's smart it will go too a organization that deals with domestic violence.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> Re: blacklisting in Hollywood. Yep, I bet this will happen to her. That, I can feel less sympathetic about, it's kind of a no brainer. Girls like Megan Fox have been blacklisted for far less than going head to head with one of Hollywood's biggest stars. Since we know he's the type to accuse her of cheating with everyone, go into drunken violent tantrums and mutilate himself, he probably threatened to crush her career so she had no choice but to go after what she could financially.



Her career may suffer but I don't think he'll get out of it entirely unscathed either. His dirty laundry was aired for all to see in that drunken tantrum video. Hollywood doesn't care what you do in your private life as long as your publicity doesn't hurt revenue. Halting production of the Pirates of the Caribbean movie for a month while his severed finger was repaired cost Disney loads of money in lost production time. All may be forgiven if the movie is a big hit, if not…


----------



## AEGIS

bag-mania said:


> Her career may suffer but I don't think he'll get out of it entirely unscathed either. His dirty laundry was aired for all to see in that drunken tantrum video. Hollywood doesn't care what you do in your private life as long as your publicity doesn't hurt revenue. Halting production of the Pirates of the Caribbean movie for a month while his severed finger was repaired cost Disney loads of money in lost production time. All may be forgiven if the movie is a big hit, if not…



Honestly.....nobody will care. Maybe if Amber were more famous, but she's not.


----------



## pixiejenna

Johnny will not come out of this sparkling. To be honest his career was already on the decline before this happened. Is it the final nail in his coffin no but he may bow out sooner than he anticipated before this. Ultimately the box office sales if whatever his next project will  most likely determine that.

I don't know know how Amber will fair, realistically she will most likely be blacklisted. But there is a slim possibly that she may make it. She never had a fan base before Johnny now she's a household name. She may underdog it and come out of this mess on top. She danced with one of Hollywood's top actors and didn't back down. She exposed Johnny for who he is. She might actually gain some fans for that. People who've never heard of her before might go see her next movie. I don't know if she's currently working on something now. If not I could see a director willing to take that gamble.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pixiejenna said:


> Johnny will not come out of this sparkling. To be honest his career was already on the decline before this happened. Is it the final nail in his coffin no but he may bow out sooner than he anticipated before this. Ultimately the box office sales if whatever his next project will  most likely determine that.
> 
> I don't know know how Amber will fair, realistically she will most likely be blacklisted. But there is a slim possibly that she may make it. She never had a fan base before Johnny now she's a household name. She may underdog it and come out of this mess on top. She danced with one of Hollywood's top actors and didn't back down. She exposed Johnny for who he is. She might actually gain some fans for that. People who've never heard of her before might go see her next movie. I don't know if she's currently working on something now. If not I could see a director willing to take that gamble.



Agreed. he's not getting out of this unscathed. He'll still get work, but you're right - he was on the decline and looking like cr*p well before he even married Amber. A sad, pathetic version of his former self. And now that the mask has been well and truly ripped to show what he can be like.....that won't be easily unseen.

Amber was working on _*Aquaman*_ with Jason Momoa, so she still has that, and she could springboard that if it goes well.. Admittedly she isn't a very good actress though, so there's that to consider as well.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Johnny's career hit a slump years ago too and then he made a comeback with the Pirates movies so he'll be fine. White men get plenty of passes and are allowed to fail. They both have issues but he desperately needs help before it's too late.


----------



## bag-mania

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Johnny's career hit a slump years ago too and then he made a comeback with the Pirates movies so he'll be fine. White men get plenty of passes and are allowed to fail. They both have issues *but he desperately needs help before it's too late.*



He's needed help since way back when he was a teenager cutting himself. He's in his 50s now and from what is known about him publicly he's never sought help. It's unlikely he's going to start now. He's one of those celebrities you can see coming to a bad end one day, either from an overdose or his body just giving out from the years of alcohol and drug abuse.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA he's not going to get the help he needs. This is a life long issue he's been dealing with if he hasn't bothered to try to change yet it sure as heck is going to happen now. He's too set in his ways with enough yes people in his life he can pay off and continue to live however he wants. He has all the resources in the world at his finger tips, if he wanted to sober up and straighten out he would have done it eons ago. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagBerry13

His career will go similarly to Chris Brown or Sean Penn's. People will act shocked for a while over what they did but after a few years they will start coming around just as people start buying Brown's albums again. People have a short memory when it comes to this especially if it's a "dancing or acting monkey". They want their entertainment and nothing else.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> ITA he's not going to get the help he needs. This is a life long issue he's been dealing with if he hasn't bothered to try to change yet it sure as heck is going to happen now. He's too set in his ways with enough yes people in his life he can pay off and continue to live however he wants. He has all the resources in the world at his finger tips, if he wanted to sober up and straighten out he would have done it eons ago.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Unless, he somehow gets rid of his yes entourage and gets real, nothing is going to change.
He has so much talent and still can naturally pull out great acting. He just doesn't care enough about himself.
As far as Amber, she can brand herself as sometype of Angela Jolie. She is incredibly beautiful and obviously can morph herself into a feminist icon.
I would be interested to see if any so called feminist actresses out there, supported her in any ways....


----------



## mkr

I wonder if Dior will drop his ad campaign....


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> I wonder if Dior will drop his ad campaign....


Nah!
He is the perfect sauvage after all.


----------



## bag-mania

*Who Won the Johnny Depp/Amber Heard Divorce? Inside the Last-Minute $7 Million Settlement and What's Next*

After nearly three grueling months of negotiations, Johnny Depp and Amber Heard finally reached a settlement in their divorce – but as the dust begins to settle, which side is feeling like they got the better end of the deal? 

In a joint statement to PEOPLE, the actors agreed, "Neither party has made false accusations for financial gain." They added, "There was never any intent of physical or emotional harm" and, "Amber wishes the best for Johnny in the future." In addition, Heard has dismissed her domestic violence case against Depp, who will pay the actress $7 million in settlement money to end their 15-month marriage, TMZ reports.

"This is a settlement that both parties can be happily unhappy with – and those are usually the best settlements," L.A. family law expert Steve Mindel, who is not associated with this case, tells PEOPLE. 

For Heard, who has insisted from the beginning that "none of her actions are motivated by money" and said in the their joint statement that she is "donating financial proceeds from the divorce to a charity," establishing her integrity is especially important. "Amber's credibility is probably the most important thing to her because she knows she's going to get a lot of money no matter what," Mindel says. "At the end of the day she needs to make sure her credibility is intact and this statement adequately suffices to maintain her credibility." 

While both parties seem to agree to disagree in their statement, Mindel explains, "In some future situation, no one can say Heard was a liar in this case because there is now a public statement saying no one lied for financial gain." 

He adds, "It's not saying all his or her statements were true, it's just saying no one lied for a bad purpose." 

As for the money, the reported $7 million lump sum figure might seem low compared to Depp's immense fortune. The actor reportedly earned $350 million for the first four _Pirates of the Caribbean_ films alone, and typically in California both parties are entitled to half of the community earnings during the marriage. But Mindel explains how quickly that money can disappear, especially if Depp and Heard were big spenders during their short marriage. 

"One of the big questions is how much they consumed during the marriage. For instance, let's say Depp made $100 million during their marriage," says Mindel. (Depp's most lucrative yearly earning was $100 million in 2010, according to _Forbes_.) 

"From that $100 million, he would pay somewhere around $25 million in fees to his accountants, lawyers, management etc. and then another $35 million or so in taxes. And then from that remaining $40 million, if they spent $25 million on themselves, then there would only be $15 million left between the two of them, or $7 million each.

"So even though the numbers are massive, they crush down very quickly because a lot of people have their hands in Depp's pockets and half goes to taxes. It's very similar to what happens to lottery winners, by the time the taxes come out, the payments aren't as big as you'd think."

In fact, Mindel says that Heard's domestic violence allegations probably "made Depp put more money on the table than he normally would have." In addition, Mindel believes Depp gambled by offering a large lump sum. While the one-time payment gives Heard "a clean break" and limits her future exposure to Depp, it's possible she could have earned more money long-term by negotiating for a piece of Depp's back-end earnings from the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ films. 

"At the end of the day, in 5 or 10 years, we'll see how much that back-end is worth and we'll see whether or not this was a good deal or a bad deal," he explains. 

As for the timing, Mindel says it's no coincidence a settlement was made on the eve of Depp's restraining order hearing Wednesday. "Going to trial was not going to help either party," he says, having earlier predicted the case would be settled "right after Heard's deposition" (which took place on Saturday) because Depp "doesn't want to be deposed for a whole bunch of reasons, not the least of which is the deposition video or transcript could be leaked and he doesn't want anybody to misinterpret what he says." 

Mindel also believes the leaked video allegedly showing a fight between Heard and Depp could have precipitated the settlement. "That video seems to be very damaging in that it appears he was consuming alcohol," he says, reiterating the effect such evidence could have on a judge. 

Ultimately, the lawyer says the fatigue factor cannot be underestimated. "At a certain point people get exhausted with the process," he says. "The question is who's in better condition to withstand the stress. And it's ridiculous, unhealthy levels of stress."

http://www.people.com/article/who-johnny-depp-amber-heard-divorce-inside-last-minute-settlement


----------



## Charles

scarlet555 said:


> I am sure she was aware of his behavior.  I am sure Amber Heard dated him before marrying him and it was not an arranged marriage.  Of course no women deserved to be abused but if you marry an abusive boyfriend...  expect nothing to change, even if you have his kid.



You really seem to not understand how abusive relationships work, do you?  Typically, the abuser is narcissistic and borderline sociopathic in that they can lie and manipulate in order to, first, suck their abusee in, then, keep them hooked.  I'm sure in the beginning he was the most amazing man she had ever been with.  Once he knew she was head over heels, he would let his real personality out.  But even then, it's not that simple.  Part of the abuse is guilting the woman (in this case) into thinking his abusive behavior is her fault and asking her for help so he doesn't keep acting like that.  Abusive relationships are f*cking complicated and ugly.  Some women are emotionally destroyed after breaking free and can take years and years before they can trust someone else.  It's pretty offensive how you dismiss the tolls these women endure and act as if it's simple to walk away.  Every person deals with abuse and emotional trauma in different ways and it's not really our place to judge someone's reactions.  The bottom line is that she presented plenty of evidence that supported her claim, yet people are still saying she's making it all up.  I'm not gonna say he definitely did abuse her (cause I wasn't there), but I don't see how it's so hard to NOT say he definitely didn't, given the evidence that's come out....or the implication that since she stuck around it's somehow her fault.  And let's not play coy here.  That's exactly what you're saying.


----------



## Charles

scarlet555 said:


> I never said his abuse was her own fault, you are welcome to read again.



That's EXACTLY what you're saying.  You're saying that she knew he was abusive and since she stuck around she should expect to get abused.  So by her staying involved she's partly responsible for what happened to her.  That's saying it's partly her fault.  It's classic victim blaming.


----------



## Grande Latte

To go up against Depp and his entourage and Hollywood, and half of human race, this woman is STRONG.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Unless, he somehow gets rid of his yes entourage and gets real, nothing is going to change.
> He has so much talent and still can naturally pull out great acting. He just doesn't care enough about himself.
> As far as Amber, she can brand herself as sometype of Angela Jolie. She is incredibly beautiful and obviously can morph herself into a feminist icon.
> I would be interested to see if any so called feminist actresses out there, supported her in any ways....


I'm sorry I don't see her as being any kind of icon.  Why?  Because she married a rich older man, put up with his bad temper and walked away with a bunch of money after a couple of years?  She's pretty but I've never seen her acting and I don't recall anyone ever saying she was an excellent actress.  Once the publicity over this divorce blows over she'll be unimportant unless she finds some good acting roles.


----------



## bag-mania

I can't understand how anyone can respect the man. He's a freakin' millionaire and his way of handling a severed finger was to tie a sock or something over it with duct tape. 


*Johnny Depp Was 'A Nightmare' On Pirates Of The Caribbean 5 Set*
Johnny Depp was a ‘nightmare’ to work with on the set of the latest ‘Pirates of the Caribbean ‘movie, it’s been claimed.

Jackie ‘O’ Henderson, DJ on leading Australian breakfast radio show ‘The Kyle and Jackie O Show’, has said that she was told by crew-members on the movie, which was shot on the Gold Coast, were frequently left waiting for Depp to show up on set.

It’s said that the causes of the issues were down to his deteriorating relationship with his now-estranged wife Amber Heard.

“I remember talking to some crew members from Pirates Of The Caribbean and they just said, ‘Working on that was a nightmare’,” she told listeners.

“He would never turn up [for work] because they were always fighting.”

The remarks came as part of a discussion about recent headlines which allege that Depp cut the end of his finger off in a rage, while high on alcohol and ecstasy.

It’s also alleged that he then dipped the wounded digit in blue paint and daubed a message on a mirror, accusing 30-year-old actress Heard of having an affair with Billy Bob Thornton.

There were reports at the time that the movie’s production was delayed by four weeks due to Depp sustaining a hand injury, and that he’d flown back to the US to undergo surgery.

One story at the time claimed that he’d sustained the injury in a go-karting accident at the house of Aussie MotoGP star Mick Doohan.

Read more: https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/johnny-...pirates-of-the-caribbean-5-set-103055813.html


----------



## Chagall

Blame the victim because he's nuts which is what he sounds like to me. A real wack job!


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I'm sorry I don't see her as being any kind of icon.  Why?  Because she married a rich older man, put up with his bad temper and walked away with a bunch of money after a couple of years?  She's pretty but I've never seen her acting and I don't recall anyone ever saying she was an excellent actress.  Once the publicity over this divorce blows over she'll be unimportant unless she finds some good acting roles.


To me, standing up to the misogynistic Hollywood system and the justice system is courageous but of course I also believe that she was being abused by her ex.
She reminds me of Jolie who was often put down for her physique and her curious choice of men. Jolie had the advantage of being born in Hollywood but I truly hope that with the advancement of women at the head of studios and more importantly producing their own materials, it is possible that Amber will transition to a good career and not be blackmailed.
What she did took courage, imo.
On the release, it was mentioned that she was going to donate some of the settlement to charity.
And if I were to divorce my husband, tomorrow you 'd better believe that I am walking with half. I earned it and so did Amber!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Grande Latte said:


> To go up against Depp and his entourage and Hollywood, and half of human race, this woman is STRONG.


Or a crazy, gold-digging, narcissistic sociopath who hopped from one rich man to another.


----------



## limom

BadAzzBish said:


> Or a crazy, gold-digging, narcissistic sociopath who hopped from one rich man to another.


Let's assume that she hopped from one rich man to the next, what is the big deal?
would you rather have her get beaten by the UPS man?


----------



## scarlet555

Nah.. not victim blaming because Amber is not a victim to me.  I'm saying she was in it for the money from the beginning, I don't call those victims, they're schemers, gold diggers, etc.  You'd be surprised what people will do for money.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> To me, standing up to the misogynistic Hollywood system and the justice system is courageous but of course I also believe that she was being abused by her ex.
> She reminds me of Jolie who was often put down for her physique and her curious choice of men. Jolie had the advantage of being born in Hollywood but I truly hope that with the advancement of women at the head of studios and more importantly producing their own materials, it is possible that Amber will transition to a good career and not be blackmailed.
> What she did took courage, imo.
> On the release, it was mentioned that she was going to donate some of the settlement to charity.
> And if I were to divorce my husband, tomorrow you 'd better believe that I am walking with half. I earned it and so did Amber!



I like your positive thinking. I don't think Amber will get far solely because there are more women as studio heads, although it's a nice thought. Being a woman doesn't count for much when it comes to being at the mercy of other women.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> His career will go similarly to Chris Brown or Sean Penn's. People will act shocked for a while over what they did but after a few years they will start coming around just as people start buying Brown's albums again. People have a short memory when it comes to this especially if it's a "dancing or acting monkey". They want their entertainment and nothing else.


In a way I think the Heard episode is only a small part of his downward trajectory... although tangentially it's the whole reason for his downfall, I guess.

He hasn't pulled in a good performance for a few years now, he frequently looks and sounds incoherent, he chooses sh**ty movies to be that cost the earth to make. In short he's making a lot of bad decisions that come from being in a bad place. If he were to bring the "old Johnny" back I suppose it would all go back to "normal" but how is that going to happen.... he's bloated, isolated and his insecurity has been laid bare for all to see. And times have changed what read as quirky cool in the nineties now reads as pathetic and out of touch (regardless of the stuff that Heard's team leaked), in the last few years everything that made him cool has been slowly evaporating.

I'm not sure that he was ever such a great actor, this isn't to say he hasn't been good but on average I think he pulls in the same performance just with a different wig + accent. He had appeal because he was beautiful and an un-Hollywood type with supposed integrity operating in the cookie cutter Hollywood system, the last few years have revealed him to be the most common Hollywood type.

Chris Brown and Sean Penn's appeal rested a lot on bad boy appeal, in a way their crimes didn't break their brand. Depp's crimes do break brand, he always had an edge to him but there was a harmless, almost feminine quality to him that counterbalanced it... that's all gone now.

But yeah if he manages to clean up, be pretty and start doing good films the public will forgive him.... at this point in time I don't see how that will be happening.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I like your positive thinking. I don't think Amber will get far solely because there are more women as studio heads, although it's a nice thought. Being a woman doesn't count for much when it comes to being at the mercy of other women.


Well, reading some of the replies here scares me and puzzles me.lol


----------



## limom

Singra said:


> In a way I think the Heard episode is only a small part of his downward trajectory... although tangentially it's the whole reason for his downfall, I guess.
> 
> He hasn't pulled in a good performance for a few years now, he frequently looks and sounds incoherent, he chooses sh**ty movies to be that cost the earth to make. In short he's making a lot of bad decisions that come from being in a bad place. If he were to bring the "old Johnny" back I suppose it would all go back to "normal" but how is that going to happen.... he's bloated, isolated and his insecurity has been laid bare for all to see. And times have changed what read as quirky cool in the nineties now reads as pathetic and out of touch (regardless of the stuff that Heard's team leaked), in the last few years everything that made him cool has been slowly evaporating.
> 
> I'm not sure that he was ever such a great actor, this isn't to say he hasn't been good but on average I think he pulls in the same performance just with a different wig + accent. He had appeal because he was beautiful and an un-Hollywood type with supposed integrity operating in the cookie cutter Hollywood system, the last few years have revealed him to be the most common Hollywood type.
> 
> Chris Brown and Sean Penn's appeal rested a lot on bad boy appeal, in a way their crimes didn't break their brand. Depp's crimes do break brand, he always had an edge to him but there was a harmless, almost feminine quality to him that counterbalanced it... that's all gone now.
> 
> But yeah if he manages to clean up, be pretty and start doing good films the public will forgive him.... at this point in time I don't see how that will be happening.


Men and fangirls will still see his movies. Plus everyone likes a good comeback story.
He was decent in Black Mass, imo. which still made 100 million btw.


----------



## Singra

limom said:


> Unless, he somehow gets rid of his yes entourage and gets real, nothing is going to change.
> He has so much talent and still can naturally pull out great acting. He just doesn't care enough about himself.
> As far as Amber, she can brand herself as sometype of Angela Jolie. *She is incredibly beautiful and obviously can morph herself into a feminist icon.
> I would be interested to see if any so called feminist actresses out there, supported her in any ways....*


If she cared about being a feminist icon she would have granted interviews to the Los Angeles times 9or some such outlet) instead of People mag. I think her whole strategy was more short term based, to me it looked like she was aiming for a payout the whole time... I don't know that she would ever have pressed charges. This is not to say she didn't tell the truth, I've said many times that I believe her I'm just not keen on the route she took.

She's an average actress with middling appeal, she went for the payout because she knew this would cost her (I can't see Hollywood types taking kindly to all the leaking of info).... that's fine. There were many ways this trial could have played out but those roads were never taken.

If she did morph herself into some kind of icon fighting for whatever rights... I think I'd be rather peeved.

For me this story was just another story that exposed the predictable ugliness and emptiness of Hollywood and the people at the top of the money pile. I don't care for Depp and I don't care for Heard, I'm just happy this story is done.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Men and fangirls will still see his movies. Plus everyone likes a good comeback story.
> He was decent in Black Mass, imo. which still made 100 million btw.


I didn't see Black Mass but would like to.  I think, like a lot of actors, he takes some roles (Pirates) for the money and tries to find others for the art or challenge (Black Mass)


----------



## Singra

^ The problem I have with his performances is that it's become to mannered... maybe it was always that way. I'm always very aware I'm watching a performance and not in a good way.



limom said:


> Men and fangirls will still see his movies. Plus everyone likes a good comeback story.
> He was decent in Black Mass, imo. which still made 100 million btw.


I didn't watch Black Mass, the contact lenses were a complete turn off in the trailer. I know Depp still pulls in the money especially in foreign territories but you can't tell me his image hasn't suffered in recent years, the patina of cool has been slowly rubbing away.

Like I said a comeback is always possible... but his days are limited and his looks are fading. It's so superficial but it's true, if you're pretty the public forgives especially where Depp is concerned. If he can rebrand or redirect I suppose he'll be fine.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> He hasn't pulled in a good performance for a few years now, he frequently looks and sounds incoherent, he chooses sh**ty movies to be that cost the earth to make. In short he's making a lot of bad decisions that come from being in a bad place. If he were to bring the "old Johnny" back I suppose it would all go back to "normal" but how is that going to happen.... he's bloated, isolated and his insecurity has been laid bare for all to see. And times have changed what read as quirky cool in the nineties now reads as pathetic and out of touch (regardless of the stuff that Heard's team leaked), in the last few years everything that made him cool has been slowly evaporating.
> 
> I'm not sure that he was ever such a great actor, this isn't to say he hasn't been good but on average I think he pulls in the same performance just with a different wig + accent. He had appeal because he was beautiful and an un-Hollywood type with supposed integrity operating in the cookie cutter Hollywood system, the last few years have revealed him to be the most common Hollywood type.



He's gotten lazy as an actor. I think he takes the Disney roles because they pay him a lot to play over-the-top characters like Jack Sparrow and the Mad Hatter. Those roles aren't all that challenging for him. Though he can't even always pull off those characters if you go by his stinker performance as Tonto in the Lone Ranger.


----------



## Brittney6

scarlet555 said:


> Nah.. not victim blaming because Amber is not a victim to me.  I'm saying she was in it for the money from the beginning, I don't call those victims, they're schemers, gold diggers, etc.  You'd be surprised what people will do for money.



I still don't understand how her personality is related to her being an abuse victim. It still sounds like you're implying that she deserved it or had it coming. I don't understand how you can say no woman deserves to be abused but then also say that Amber isn't a victim of abuse because she's a gold digger. Even if she is/was a gold digger, she is still clearly a victim of, at the very least, emotional abuse as shown in the video. That's a fact.


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> He's gotten lazy as an actor. I think he takes the Disney roles because they pay him a lot to play over-the-top characters like Jack Sparrow and the Mad Hatter. Those roles aren't all that challenging for him. Though he can't even always pull off those characters if you go by his stinker performance as Tonto in the Lone Ranger.


He has gotten very lazy, it's a shame... I did enjoy a lot of his films although I find re-watching them has diminishing returns especially as the years go by.

The Lone Ranger was the last movie of his I watched, I don't know why I watched it because I knew it wouldn't be good but that performance was borderline offensive and the fact that Depp seemed unaware of that was the thing that turned me off him.... possibly for good. He really needs to bring in a good performance for me to take him out of acting jail.

Even his ***** thing...  I only saw a snippet but I was reminded of watching Tom Cruise do an impression, the impression isn't very good but people laugh anyway because they can tell nobody has told Cruise the impression isn't very good and it would hurt his feelings to say otherwise.


----------



## labelwhore04

Brittney6 said:


> I still don't understand how her personality is related to her being an abuse victim. It still sounds like you're implying that she deserved it or had it coming. I don't understand how you can say no woman deserves to be abused but then also say that Amber isn't a victim of abuse because she's a gold digger. Even if she is/was a gold digger, she is still clearly a victim of, at the very least, emotional abuse as shown in the video. That's a fact.



It seems that some people have a warped idea of what a "victim" is. Being a victim doesn't necessarily mean you are some weak, shy, delicate flower who's a nice person. Anyone can be a victim of a crime whether you're a good person, bad person, weak or strong. There is a ton of victim blaming going on in this thread and on the internet regarding this case. I don't even like that term usually because i feel it gets thrown around a lot but in this case, it's a perfect example of true victim blaming. I've read a lot of comments on gossip sites and most people don't take a liking to Amber(which is fine, neither do i) but most seem to be insinuating that she deserved it, which is really messed up. Just because you don't like someone or agree with their life choices, it doesn't mean that their abuse is justified if it happens to them.


----------



## Brittney6

labelwhore04 said:


> It seems that some people have a warped idea of what a "victim" is. Being a victim doesn't necessarily mean you are some weak, shy, delicate flower who's a nice person. Anyone can be a victim of a crime whether you're a good person, bad person, weak or strong. There is a ton of victim blaming going on in this thread and on the internet regarding this case. I don't even like that term usually because i feel it gets thrown around a lot but in this case, it's a perfect example of true victim blaming. I've read a lot of comments on gossip sites and most people don't take a liking to Amber(which is fine, neither do i) but most seem to be insinuating that she deserved it, which is really messed up. Just because you don't like someone or agree with their life choices, it doesn't mean that their abuse is justified if it happens to them.



I know, it seems a lot of people don't understand the definition of a victim and that we're not the ones who get to decide if she is a victim or not. At this point it's an actual fact. I get that people don't like her, that's completely fair, but to say that she is not a victim when the video clearly proves otherwise is very concerning.


----------



## Flatsy

According to their mutual statement, neither of them lied for financial gain, which is a retraction of Depp's original statement that Amber was making up the abuse allegations for the sake of the divorce settlement.  The case is closed on whether he beat her up.  

She can be a golddigger, an unpleasant person, an unaccomplished actress, a bad tipper who doesn't recycle or any number of other character deficiencies, but she is a victim of domestic violence.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If you really read the statement, Amber got the statement she wanted - I'm sure Depp's team made it as vague as possible but it's there.  The very words, "_There was never any *intent *of physical or emotional harm"_, is basically an admittance by him and his team that she was harmed probably while he was under the influence. But just because he didn't INTEND to hurt her, he *still did.*

I don't even like Amber and I find myself defending her, because there is "mansplaining" going on in the media and some incredibly biased comments against her.

Girlfriend doesn't have to be liked, for her story to be true.  And all this, "she's a golddigger, she married for money". Do you think he got _nothing_ out of their union? An aging drunkard yet good actor,  who's looks were fading even before he met her - it's a tale as old as time - the exchange is Johnny gets to look virile with a hot young wife on his arm.

Still doesn't mean she should have had to put up with what he did to her.


----------



## Chagall

BadAzzBish said:


> Or a crazy, gold-digging, narcissistic sociopath who hopped from one rich man to another.


How do you know she's a narcissistic sociopath. Those are serious personality disorders, very close to or often interchangeable with psychopathy. I must have missed something if anything she has done puts her in that classification.


----------



## Singra

Flatsy said:


> According to their mutual statement, neither of them lied for financial gain, which is a retraction of Depp's original statement that Amber was making up the abuse allegations for the sake of the divorce settlement.  The case is closed on whether he beat her up.
> 
> She can be a golddigger, an unpleasant person, an unaccomplished actress, a bad tipper who doesn't recycle or any number of other character deficiencies, *but she is a victim of domestic violence.*



^ It's terrible that she had to endure Depp but the thing that annoys me slightly is the way people get grouped into the victim category.

Not everyone in the victim category is the same or has endured the same level of abuse and I'm not going to react the same way to them... I'm just not, I'm not going to roll out the pity party for everyone. I personally find it hard to feel too sorry for her,  she has a support network in the way of friends, she had the presence of mind to record instances of abuse, she doesn't appear to suffer mental illness, she seems to possess a flinty resolve and she just scored a big payout that will cushion the impact of the trial/divorce settlement.

Hopefully victim status should be a temporary condition, if she's still publicly defined as a victim in years to come I think there's something wrong with that. I personally would have preferred her to press charges against Depp but in the end I think she won the overall battle so yeah... in the long term I think she'll be totes fine.


Edit: this makes me think of a story I read recently (and maybe this is comparing apples and oranges) about the actress Irene Bedard... hers is a horrific story of abuse and it's a story where it seems like she didn't have a lot of support. I know her story don't get the attention because she's not a well known actress or isn't married to a famous actor but I don't see why so much energy should be diverted to Heard when there are people like Bedard that really do need support.


----------



## Brittney6

Singra said:


> ^ It's terrible that she had to endure Depp but the thing that annoys me slightly is the way people get grouped into the victim category.
> 
> *Not everyone in the victim category is the same or has endured the same level of abuse and I'm not going to react the same way to them... I'm just not, I'm not going to roll out the pity party for everyone. *I personally find it hard to feel too sorry for her,  she has a support network in the way of friends, she had the presence of mind to record instances of abuse, she doesn't appear to suffer mental illness, she seems to possess a flinty resolve and she just scored a big payout that will cushion the impact of the trial/divorce settlement.
> 
> Hopefully victim status should be a temporary condition, if she's still publicly defined as a victim in years to come I think there's something wrong with that. I personally would have preferred her to press charges against Depp but in the end I think she won the overall battle so yeah... in the long term I think she'll be totes fine.
> 
> 
> Edit: this makes me think of a story I read recently (and maybe this is comparing apples and oranges) about the actress Irene Bedard... hers is a horrific story of abuse and it's a story where it seems like she didn't have a lot of support. I know her story don't get the attention because she's not a well known actress or isn't married to a famous actor but I don't see why so much energy should be diverted to Heard when there are people like Bedard that really do need support.



That's fair. I don't expect everyone to feel sorry for her because obviously that is entirely up to the individual. I'm glad we can both agree that she is a victim. By no means do people have to like her, but to say she is not a victim is simply untrue. I think it's wonderful she has a support network, what appears to be a solid mental state, and the guts to record the abuse. I don't feel like I need to support her less because she has those things. If anything, I feel like I need to support her more because of all the hate she's getting from people who are basing their opinions on their feelings towards her rather than the facts.


----------



## Charles

scarlet555 said:


> Nah.. not victim blaming because Amber is not a victim to me.  I'm saying she was in it for the money from the beginning, I don't call those victims, they're schemers, gold diggers, etc.  You'd be surprised what people will do for money.



Knowing there are people in this world with attitudes like yours....it's very sad to see.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think the people that don't believe her, tend to think she is the type that would put a stop to the abuse the minute it started, so therefore they don't feel sorry for her. In the factual sense, she was a victim because she was physically abused. But there is a difference in someone who stays in an abusive relationship because they feel they cannot leave vs someone who stays in an abusive relationship because they feel it will be fodder for a bigger payout. I think the latter is how a lot of people see Amber, hence the reason they don't feel she is a victim.


----------



## Singra

I don't feel sorry for her because she in the end she won the fight, she got a sizeable payout and she humiliated Depp with the leaked footage, she won in whatever sense she was going to win in a situation where winning is impossible. If charges aren't going to pressed then this is as close as it'll come to a resolution. 

Neither Team Depp nor Team Heard really know the details of the relationship between them and we can't claim to know guilt or innocence beyond a reasonable doubt... not really. We only have a narrative that's heavily influenced by gossip and PR, fragments of photos/video/testimony and a list of statistics and probabilities. We can guess but we don't know for sure... it's their lives, their story and ultimately their problem. 

As abuse cases go this doesn't register on the high end of tragic for me.... now that story with the up and coming director Nate Parker that's a whole different clusters**k... but that's a another story for a different thread.


----------



## Brittney6

Singra said:


> *I don't feel sorry for her because she in the end she won the fight, she got a sizeable payout and she humiliated Depp with the leaked footage, she won in whatever sense she was going to win in a situation where winning is impossible. *If charges aren't going to pressed then this is as close as it'll come to a resolution.
> 
> Neither Team Depp nor Team Heard really know the details of the relationship between them and we can't claim to know guilt or innocence beyond a reasonable doubt... not really. We only have a narrative that's heavily influenced by gossip and PR, fragments of photos/video/testimony and a list of statistics and probabilities. We can guess but we don't know for sure... it's their lives, their story and ultimately their problem.
> 
> As abuse cases go this doesn't register on the high end of tragic for me.... now that story with the up and coming director Nate Parker that's a whole different clusters**k... but that's a another story for a different thread.



I wonder how many other fights she didn't win while they were together.


----------



## labelwhore04

buzzytoes said:


> I think the people that don't believe her, tend to think she is the type that would put a stop to the abuse the minute it started, so therefore they don't feel sorry for her. In the factual sense, she was a victim because she was physically abused. *But there is a difference in someone who stays in an abusive relationship because they feel they cannot leave vs someone who stays in an abusive relationship because they feel it will be fodder for a bigger payout. *I think the latter is how a lot of people see Amber, hence the reason they don't feel she is a victim.



They were married for like a year, that barely constitutes "staying" in an abusive relationship. I would say she got out pretty fast actually. If she was a committed gold digger she would've stayed for a bigger payout, but she didn't because she has dignity and couldn't take the abuse any longer.


----------



## deltalady

I have a friend who just ended her 15 month marriage because her husband was abusive. She just gave birth in May and apparently some of the abuse occurred while she was pregnant. Say what you will about Amber but I don't take these accusations lightly. Nevertheless, I'm glad it's settled.


----------



## bisousx

One of my cousins has been married to an emotionally abusive narcissist for years. She wasn't kind to me when I was young so we're not close, but she tells our family that he literally flipped a switch the day of their wedding. Up until then, he was Mr. Perfect. I'll probably never understand why she doesn't leave him, but I'm sure because he's a psychologist and model citizen to the community that she's too afraid that her kids will be influenced or mistreated by himwhen she's not around, and that no one will believe her especially if there's no physical proof of his behavior. So I too learned not to judge someone, even if they come across as a B.


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> One of my cousins has been married to an emotionally abusive narcissist for years. She wasn't kind to me when I was young so we're not close, but she tells our family that *he literally flipped a switch the day of their wedding. Up until then, he was Mr. Perfect. *I'll probably never understand why she doesn't leave him, but I'm sure because he's a psychologist and model citizen to the community that she's too afraid of her kids being influenced or mistreated when she's not around, especially if there's no physical proof of his behavior. So I too learned not to judge someone, even if they come across as a B.



This is what I wonder about with Johnny Depp. Could he have hidden his darker side during the time they were dating? I suppose it would be relatively easy for an actor. 

I get the impression their pre-wedding time together was rather superficial, maybe they spent much of it partying. I don't know whether they lived together before tying the knot. So it's possible Amber never saw the whole package that is Johnny Depp until after the wedding.


----------



## bisousx

bag-mania said:


> This is what I wonder about with Johnny Depp. Could he have hidden his darker side during the time they were dating? I suppose it would be relatively easy for an actor.
> 
> I get the impression their pre-wedding time together was rather superficial, maybe they spent much of it partying. I don't know whether they lived together before tying the knot. So it's possible Amber never saw the whole package that is Johnny Depp until after the wedding.



The common theme with narcissists is that they ALWAYS portray Prince Charming until they've got the partner wrapped around their finger. And no one on the outside can tell.


----------



## Flatsy

Singra said:


> Edit: this makes me think of a story I read recently (and maybe this is comparing apples and oranges) about the actress Irene Bedard... hers is a horrific story of abuse and it's a story where it seems like she didn't have a lot of support. I know her story don't get the attention because she's not a well known actress or isn't married to a famous actor but* I don't see why so much energy should be diverted to Heard when there are people like Bedard that really do need support.*


So there's a limit to how many abused women we are allowed to care about and that limit is one person?  Two is too many to care about?  And if it didn't last 17 years and the woman wasn't completely helpless and destitute then she should suck it up and nobody should feel sorry for her because it could have been worse?

I think the attention to Amber has been good because it revealed how much ignorance and misogyny still exist around this issue.  People still only want to have sympathy for an abused woman if she was "the perfect victim" - angelic, selfless, beautiful, placid, wholesome.  The type of woman who would be abused in a Lifetime movie.  Amber is not the perfect victim.  A lot of people don't care for her personality, but maybe a few people have learned that there isn't just one "type" of woman who can be abused.

And this case was also a good demonstration of how little people are willing to believe a woman who makes a domestic violence claim.  People in this thread said as soon as she filed the restraining order that it proved she was a lying golddigger, end of story; they didn't even bother to find out what her claims were.  The fact that she was married to a man with clear substance abuse problems, a long history of violence, a recent history of suspicious injuries, and who was over 20 years her senior - all HUGE red flags for domestic violence - and the immediate assumption is that she was lying. 

And then she came forward with all kinds of proof that many domestic violence victims aren't able to produce - graphic photos of her injuries from multiple violent incidents, text messages that confirmed he kicked her, multiple witnesses, and two videos demonstrating his temper, erratic behavior, and substance abuse.  Not only were those "receipts" not enough, but they were used to scorn her further.

Maybe a few people have learned a little more about how domestic violence works and they won't be so quick to treat the people they know "in real life" the way Amber was treated by the public.


----------



## Flatsy

deltalady said:


> I have a friend who just ended her 15 month marriage because her husband was abusive. She just gave birth in May and apparently some of the abuse occurred while she was pregnant.


  Domestic violence often spikes dramatically when the victim becomes pregnant, and the violence itself becomes more severe as well.  I think people intuitively believe that a man would be less likely to harm a woman while she's pregnant, but the very opposite is true.  And women are even more likely to want to keep the relationship together for the sake of their child having a father, or because they aren't in a position to be able to support themselves and a child.  And a lot of women feel shame simply for getting divorced.  

Good for your friend.


----------



## terebina786

I don't care for either of these two but the reality is his career will go on and not suffer.  Look at all the prime examples in Hollywood - Sean Penn, Charlie Sheen, even people who still support Woody Allen and Roman Polanski.  It sucks but it is what it is.

IMO, she didn't gain anything, even with that statement and she and this whole thing will soon be forgotten.


----------



## Flatsy

Amber is donating all $7 million to domestic violence charities and the Children's Hospital of Los Angeles.  http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,21025376,00.html
Worst golddigger ever!  (And I have to hand it to her because I thought she was abused, but I also thought that money was a big part of why she married him.)

As was gleefully pointed out in this thread by those who argued she was nothing but a lying golddigger, she does not have savings (or property) of her own to fall back on, so this is particularly generous.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Can't wait to see how people spin this to fit their narrative of her and this situation


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised that Johnny admitted to abusing her.


----------



## Wildflower22

bisousx said:


> The common theme with narcissists is that they ALWAYS portray Prince Charming until they've got the partner wrapped around their finger. And no one on the outside can tell.



Yep. My step dad was one who flipped his switch the day he married my mom.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Flatsy said:


> Amber is donating all $7 million to domestic violence charities and the Children's Hospital of Los Angeles.  http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,21025376,00.html
> Worst golddigger ever!  (And I have to hand it to her because I thought she was abused, but I also thought that money was a big part of why she married him.)
> 
> As was gleefully pointed out in this thread by those who argued she was nothing but a lying golddigger, she does not have savings (or property) of her own to fall back on, so this is particularly generous.



Yes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep, and before any mo'fo's start asking for receipts - both the ACLU and the Children’s Hospital of Los Angeles have already released their own statements thanking Amber for the donation.













...*meanwhile perhaps Johnny can donate to a Dentistry Foundation or perhaps an Abstract Artists retreat: Painting with Blood and Other Bodily fluids 101.*


----------



## mrsinsyder

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep, and before any mo'fo's start asking for receipts - both the ACLU and the Children’s Hospital of Los Angeles have already released their own statements thanking Amber for the donation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*meanwhile perhaps Johnny can donate to a Dentistry Foundation or perhaps an Abstract Artists retreat: Painting with Blood and Other Bodily fluids 101.*



Nah, she just did it for the tax deduction.









Kidding. I know someone will come for her anyway, but I'm loving me some Amber right now.


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep, and before any mo'fo's start asking for receipts - both the ACLU and the Children’s Hospital of Los Angeles have already released their own statements thanking Amber for the donation.[/B]



It won't matter. They don't like her so everything she does is suspicious and self-serving to them.

By far the worst are the people in TMZ's comment section. The stuff posted about Amber there is vicious and disgusting. I had no idea Johnny Depp had so many barely articulate morons as fans.


----------



## Flatsy

bag-mania said:


> By far the worst are the people in TMZ's comment section. The stuff posted about Amber there is vicious and disgusting. I had no idea Johnny Depp had so many barely articulate morons as fans.


I don't think they are even Depp fans, they are just people who seized the opportunity to tear down an uppity woman, and they have no shortage of reasons why she deserves it.

 And many of their comments are just more vulgar versions of the same anti-Amber sentiments being expressed elsewhere in more veiled ways.


----------



## Hobbsy

Good for her, donating to two very worthy causes.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow this is really nice of her! I'm very proud. I wonder what Johnny's reaction was when he heard about this...I bet he's PISSED lmao


----------



## scarlet555

Well played Amber!


----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> Well played Amber!


Yes, well played!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scarlet555 said:


> Nah.. not victim blaming because Amber is not a victim to me.  *I'm saying she was in it for the money from the beginning, I don't call those victims, they're schemers, gold diggers, etc*.  You'd be surprised what people will do for money.



From this comment to your recent one above, you sure are an expert at moving goalposts for this woman - even after she defied this post and gave it all away.

Now it's "she played that well"....lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

...omg


----------



## Ajx

I have mad respect and love for Amber right now. What she did took a lot of strength. And to donate all the money? Well, that speaks volumes about her character, IMHO. Lots of people will STILL say that she's a gold digger and attack her personality (like they actually know her?) but you can't deny that this move demands admiration. I'm sure there will be people who say that she's just doing it for PR, blah blah. And to those people who I'll simply ask - when was the last time you donated millions of dollars to charity after having your character maligned in unforgivable ways by both your spouse and the general public?

Like I said before, nothing but respect and admiration for that woman.


----------



## BagBerry13

I have to say it's kind of stupid. I mean yeah it's great she's donating all this to charity but even for a non-gold digger I would've kept at least $1 mil. Girl got serious money problems! Does she really expect to make it big with her acting? According to her financial statement earlier in the process and given that "no one lied" she's in a dire situation.


----------



## lallybelle

scarlet555 said:


> Well played Amber!



Right? Well whatever if it helps anyone then her motive doesn't matter.


----------



## Ajx

Deleted -tech problem!


----------



## Yoshi1296

What Amber did is truly a selfless act of kindness. Amber went to trial not for the money but to make people realize that even extremely successful Hollywood A-listers are capable of being abusive turds.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> All I'm saying is that I'm not buying what she's selling. Something doesn't add up. And no prenup let's some people do nasty things. *Why take money from a man who allegedly abused you more than once? *I'd take my pride and be gone instead of asking for spousal support.





Glitterandstuds said:


> Mmmmhmmmm she didn't have enough to drag him & *she's going to donate the lowest possible to charity & bank the rest.* I see you Amber



This is what I'm talking about. Moving goalposts. This woman seriously _cannot_ win no matter what she does. She hasn't banked it, she hasn't taken money from her abuser. She used it to help others. The only thing she wanted for herself she got and it's the reason there was a stalemate - the joint statement.

This will be reversed soon enough when all the excuses in the world will be made for Johnny.

A woman has to fit the profile of the angelic abused to be believed, but any man with an ounce of fame and money will have his sins erased and excused in the blink of an eye with a damn cheersquad practically egging him on.

What a sad indictment that is.


----------



## whimsic

Am I the only one who doesn't think a woman marrying for money is a bad thing? Some women go for looks, others for personality, d!ck, or money. Who cares?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I hope Amber drags the media whenever she does her first big interview after all this. She had her part in leaking info too but I kinda feel like maybe it wouldn't play out the way it did if TMZ and anyone that was so pro Johnny wasn't so aggressive towards her.  If you want to take the "innocent until proven guilty" stance then fine. But trying to poke as many holes, dragging her through the mud for something that happened years ago isn't the way to go. Neither is asking Hollywood friends who weren't there what their thoughts are. The way this was covered probably only scared anyone else that's in a similar position. People in the comment sections can take a side but the media shouldn't.


----------



## Flatsy

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to say it's kind of stupid. I mean yeah it's great she's donating all this to charity but even for a non-gold digger I would've kept at least $1 mil. Girl got serious money problems! Does she really expect to make it big with her acting? According to her financial statement earlier in the process and given that "no one lied" she's in a dire situation.


So there's still not a single thing Amber can do right, huh?  Even though you yourself, under the presumption that she was a gold digger, said that she shouldn't take any money from her abuser on principle.  

And after all this, it's still more important to get in one last criticism of how Amber has handled this - along with a potshot at her acting - than mentioning anything Johnny did wrong?

Ok.


----------



## Brittney6

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to say it's kind of stupid. I mean yeah it's great she's donating all this to charity but even for a non-gold digger I would've kept at least $1 mil. Girl got serious money problems! Does she really expect to make it big with her acting? According to her financial statement earlier in the process and given that "no one lied" she's in a dire situation.



She's filming Justice League right now. I think she'll be just fine.


----------



## bag-mania

whimsic said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think a woman marrying for money is a bad thing? Some women go for looks, others for personality, d!ck, or money. Who cares?



Yeah, the hypocrisy is another facet of this crazy story. Like any woman in her right mind is going to turn down the man she's attracted to because he's too rich.

People conveniently forget that Johnny Depp _pursued her_. And I bet he was very persuasive. Here are some quotes from him about why he fell for her:

_'We connect on a lot of levels. But the first thing that really got me was she's an aficionado of the blues. I would play a song, some old obscure blues song, and she knew what it was.'
'She's very, very literate. She's a voracious reader as I have been, so we connected on that as well and she's kind of brilliant and beautiful. I'm a lucky man.' _

This article was from February, only a couple of months before everything blew up. Even then Johnny thanks Amber in an awards acceptance speech and says that living with him is difficult. He knows he's a mess, but I doubt Amber knew before they married.

_'I have to thank my wife Amber for putting up with me, for living with all these characters, which can't be easy. It's hard for me - it's got to be hard for her,'_

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-d-fallen-Amber-Heard-starred-Rum-Diary.html


----------



## Flatsy

Charming, charismatic, successful older men tend to be attractive.  Just as vivacious, beautiful young blonde women in their 20s tend to be attractive.  If one wants to disparage a young woman for being a "gold digger" one should also look at the other side of the coin to see what attracted the gold diggee to the relationship because his motives probably aren't that pure and noble either.

In Amber and Johnny's case, I think a big issue was control. Johnny's life was spiraling out of his control after his separation from Vanessa, his increasing substance abuse problems, some career failures, and a general mid-life crisis.  So he wanted to be with a much younger woman who would be dazzled by his wealth, experience, and status, and who would make him feel good by letting him be in charge.  

Except Amber is not an obedient person and that drove him absolutely crazy and led to these conflicts.  Amber said so herself and I believe her.  And at the same time, her feistiness and free spiritedness is also part of what made her sexy to him, but it also brought out his insecurity and jealousy.

And it should also be noted that none of those issues were likely at play when he was with Vanessa, leading to them having a very different relationship.  (Which is why no amount of testimony from Vanessa that Johnny didn't abuse her could ever have any bearing on whether he abused Amber.)


----------



## BagBerry13

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I hope Amber drags the media whenever she does her first big interview after all this. She had her part in leaking info too but I kinda feel like maybe it wouldn't play out the way it did if TMZ and anyone that was so pro Johnny wasn't so aggressive towards her.  If you want to take the "innocent until proven guilty" stance then fine. But trying to poke as many holes, *dragging her through the mud for something that happened years ago isn't the way to go.* Neither is asking Hollywood friends who weren't there what their thoughts are. The way this was covered probably only scared anyone else that's in a similar position. People in the comment sections can take a side but the media shouldn't.


Oh, so her old behaviour from a couple years ago shouldn't be brought up but what he did 20 years ago is still relevant. But we have the double standard? Right!


Brittney6 said:


> She's filming Justice League right now. I think she'll be just fine.


But that's all she's doing. I haven't read any new role offers for her. Not that I was looking.


----------



## terebina786

Good for her for donating the money.  Like I said before (I think in this thread), I would want NO part of any money from a man that abused me. I can make it on my own, she can too.


----------



## BagBerry13

Excuse me for having an opinion. I will show myself out. Clearly the train of thought was already agreed on and I didn't get the memo.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> Good for her for donating the money.  Like I said before (I think in this thread), I would want NO part of any money from a man that abused me. I can make it on my own, she can too.


I don't think anyone has said she's donating all the money - or what part - unless I missed something


----------



## Brittney6

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh, so her old behaviour from a couple years ago shouldn't be brought up but what he did 20 years ago is still relevant. But we have the double standard? Right!
> 
> *But that's all she's doing. I haven't read any new role offers for her. Not that I was looking.*



That's true, no new roles that's I've heard of but being a part of Justice League makes her a part of Aquaman which on its own could very well turn into a trilogy.


----------



## Brittney6

sdkitty said:


> I don't think anyone has said she's donating all the money - or what part - unless I missed something



You can read about it on post #2874.


----------



## terebina786

sdkitty said:


> I don't think anyone has said she's donating all the money - or what part - unless I missed something


The full amount:  http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,21025376,00.html


----------



## deltalady

I laugh at the comments at her doing it for a tax write-off. I'm a CPA. You can only write-off up to 50% of your adjusted gross income for charitable contributions. I'm pretty certain her AGI isn't $14 million. 

Geez...


----------



## bisousx

The best part of the thread is watching how people grasp for straws. First she's a conniving golddigger, now she donated TOO much money lmfao


----------



## Brittney6

bisousx said:


> The best part of the thread is watching how people grasp for straws. First she's a conniving golddigger, now she donated TOO much money lmfao



Absolutely mind blowing haha.


----------



## Flatsy

I laugh at any notion that Amber is going to gain more personally by giving $7 million away than she would by keeping it, whether it's due to tax reduction or a few days of good publicity.

If I had $7 million and a personal earning power nowhere near that amount, I sure as hell would hang on to most of that money, and I think most people would do the same.


----------



## Charles

BagBerry13 said:


> Excuse me for having an opinion. I will show myself out. Clearly the train of thought was already agreed on and I didn't get the memo.



It's not that you can't have an opinion...xxxxx.  But I'm cool with you showing yourself out.  



Brittney6 said:


> That's true, no new roles that's I've heard of but being a part of Justice League makes her a part of Aquaman which on its own could very well turn into a trilogy.



They've already announced that she's going to be in the upcoming Aquaman movie.  In addition to that, they're talking about her headlining her own movie based on the Mera character, but that's yet to be confirmed.  I think she's gonna be OK.


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> The best part of the thread is watching how people grasp for straws. First she's a conniving golddigger, now she donated TOO much money lmfao



They want to hate Amber and nothing she does will make a difference. You can't change a closed mind.


----------



## Yoshi1296

whimsic said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think a woman marrying for money is a bad thing? Some women go for looks, others for personality, d!ck, or money. Who cares?



I'm with you! Sometimes, you need to find a successful man to insure your own future. It's not a bad thing at all. I think it gets bad when you use his money for unnecessary things that you don't need. But if you are doing it to make sure that you'll be okay financially then there should be no problem.


----------



## sdkitty

whimsic said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think a woman marrying for money is a bad thing? Some women go for looks, others for personality, d!ck, or money. Who cares?


I think there's a middle ground.  There are women whom I view as making a practical choice in a partner rather than going just for sexual or physical attraction.  But I see that as different from just choosing someone for their money alone if you're not really attracted to the man or don't really care for him.


----------



## terebina786

If it floats their boat, women should marry for money and many do. But the women should know, the money isn't theirs and they'll forever be controlled by it.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh, so her old behaviour from a couple years ago shouldn't be brought up but what he did 20 years ago is still relevant. But we have the double standard? Right!
> 
> But that's all she's doing. I haven't read any new role offers for her. Not that I was looking.




Media wise who brought up Johnny's past behavior.... not many and def not TMZ . People here did and on Twitter. If it was it was mention at the beginning of this whole mess and then dropped and not mentioned again. Everything has been overwhelmingly anti Amber. The past couple of months have been how many way can we show Amber is a gold digging liar or not credible. Ideally that narritive should of ended when she provided pics of her bruises but it didn't and that sends a dangerous message. Entertainment journalism tends to be looked at as lowest form of journalism but if you're writing about abuse you have responsibility to do it right and not do publicists and a lawyers dirty work especially if your TMZ where people respect your word more than other outlets. On their show, tmz acted as if they didn't know who to believe but on their website it was clear who's side they were on. If you wanna be team no one.... be team no one. Be fair when reporting this story hardly any outlet was.


----------



## Flatsy

scarlet555 said:


> How do you know Amber is not making all this up, are you 100% sure?


Johnny Depp himself released a statement saying she wasn't lying, and if he can admit it, I think the rest of us should be able to as well.


----------



## scarlet555

We are making opinions about Amber Heart not Domestic abuse FYI, so please we don't need statistics and facts for that, just the media circus she has created.

I think people forget this thread is about Amber Heard and Johnny Depp not about domestic violence.  I have no doubt in my mind that all the people on TPF are against domestic abuse and violence.  You should consider putting a thread about domestic violence and abuse and see how many people are for it or against it.  I don't think anyone actually believes that some women deserve to be abused, especially the TPF members here.


----------



## scarlet555

Flatsy said:


> Johnny Depp himself released a statement saying she wasn't lying, and if he can admit it, I think the rest of us should be able to as well.


I have learned a long time ago that statements are not facts or truths, especially from actors and actress or politicians or just in general.


----------



## Flatsy

I'd also like to point out that myself and FreeSpirit quoted specific statements that were made in this thread and addressed exactly why they were problematic, hypocritical, etc.  We took the time to write out reasoned arguments and the writer of those statements chose not to provide counter arguments in return; she chose instead to storm out of the thread in a huff saying that she wasn't allowed to have an opinion.  To me, that is the response of someone who knows she doesn't have valid arguments to respond with, but still can't bring herself to cede anyone else's points.


----------



## mkr

Isn't Amber living in one of Johnny's homes?  Where does she go now?  There wasn't any mention of any property division.  Does she just find another place to live?


----------



## Yoshi1296

All the receipts are in front of you guys here and with a few quick google searches...how much more proof do y'all need? Obviously if she got the the money, there must be some truth behind Amber's claims!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Flatsy said:


> I'd also like to point out that myself and FreeSpirit quoted specific statements that were made in this thread and addressed exactly why they were problematic, hypocritical, etc.  We took the time to write out reasoned arguments and the writer of those statements chose not to provide counter arguments in return; she chose instead to storm out of the thread in a huff saying that she wasn't allowed to have an opinion.  To me, that is the response of someone who knows she doesn't have valid arguments to respond with, but still can't bring herself to cede anyone else's points.



Exactly! Well said!


----------



## Brittney6

scarlet555 said:


> We are making opinions about Amber Heart not Domestic abuse FYI, so please we don't need statistics and facts for that, just the media circus she has created.
> 
> I think people forget this thread is about Amber Heard and Johnny Depp not about domestic violence.  I have no doubt in my mind that all the people on TPF are against domestic abuse and violence.  You should consider putting a thread about domestic violence and abuse and see how many people believe are for it.



The facts that I am referring to when speaking about Amber Heard are with regards to the evidence she gave. When people are calling her a liar/gold digger for saying she was abused, absolutely you need statistics and facts. 

Yes, this thread is about Johnny Depp and Amber Heard. Domestic violence is a part of their lives now so of course it's going to be discussed here. People are more than welcome to share their opinions of her but it's wrong to let their negative opinion of her cloud their judgement of the situation and, for example, say she's not a victim.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Isn't Amber living in one of Johnny's homes?  Where does she go now?  There wasn't any mention of any property division.  Does she just find another place to live?



I read an article saying she needed to get her belongings out of his LA apartment. Since she has been filming a movie I don't know that she had been staying in it recently.


----------



## Flatsy

mkr said:


> Isn't Amber living in one of Johnny's homes?  Where does she go now?  There wasn't any mention of any property division.  Does she just find another place to live?


I believe she's in England now filming Justice League, but theoretically her residence was still their apartment during the divorce proceedings.  I saw an article stating that Johnny is having her move out, which makes sense.  She will need to find a place to live when she returns from making her movie.


----------



## bag-mania

How can anyone watch the drunken crazy video with him smashing things and not accept that he is a man who gets violent?


----------



## mkr

Charles Kim K is dissing Taylor Swift in the Taylor Swift thread again.  You better hurry on over there.


----------



## Charles

mkr said:


> Charles Kim K is dissing Taylor Swift in the Taylor Swift thread again.  You better hurry on over there.



Oh snap!!!  OMW!!


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> How can anyone watch the drunken crazy video with him smashing things and not accept that he is a man who gets violent?


That and the pic of the mirror where he wrote in blood/paint that Amber was a cheater.


----------



## Flatsy

chowlover2 said:


> That and the pic of the mirror where he wrote in blood/paint that Amber was a cheater.


Actually, he wrote that she's easy.  Not quite as bad as calling her a slut, but same sentiment.


----------



## Singra

^ That pic was weird. 




I had wanted to post one last comment of this story yesterday but I was so busy... this is late and a complete waste of time and isn't even specific to the people in this forum but since I've committed this much time (it's sad really) to having this in my head I just gotta unload so I can be rid of it... sorry... though I trust no-one will bother reading it.


That's a very nice move donating the money though if it ends up not being donated I won't hold it against her either. Lots of respectable institutions and individuals don't make good on promised donations especially when it's a large amount. There is also obviously a PR gain, I thought the drama the leaks generated didn't help her especially with the HWood power peeps because a.) Hollywood is a cynical town and b.) they don't take kindly to people who record or leak sh*t (no matter the context). The donation sort of neutralises that. Still don't feel sorry for her, in fact the donation sort of proves she'll be a-okay and would be peeved if she suddenly turned into an icon for various rights groups. Lets not forget she is an actress... in Hollywood... who did at some point find Depp attractive... that's three strikes in my book.

I saw a documentary about Nora Ephron a while back where her son was asked what it was like to deal with two famous parents (his father is Carl Bernstein) divorcing, he said something like... "the worst part during the divorce was that they cared most of all about how they came across in public". I reckon it's the same dynamic for most famous people. The thing about this story that was most fascinating to me was the PR aspect because the way it played out didn't seem to benefit either of them and for all they must have paid they didn't seem to be getting good advice (Depp acting as if nothing was happening was especially laughable). I can only imagine what was happening behind closed doors that prevented reasonable discourse... but I don't know them and don't care to, all I can know is the stuff that's being put out in the public airwaves.

The thing that really gets to me about there types of stories is that it feels like you can't express opinions without it falling into a binary. I know the issue of sexual/domestic violence is fraught with complications but I can't immediately take someone at their word (no matter the crime) without asking questions, if that might stray into victim blaming territory I'm still going to go there. Obviously if that inquiry crosses a line then it should be justifiably jumped on but I can't just know and accept the party line without asking questions some of which will probably be inappropriate.

And then after knowing someone is guilty (as it was with Depp at some point) I still need to know more of the actual situation to know what level of punishment is appropriate. That's why it's a pity proper charges weren't filed, even if the justice system isn't perfect a more conventional system of judgement is preferable to me than the court of public opinion... at least there is a solid verdict. I can't stand the general dynamic that exists on the internet when someone is accused (but not tried or convicted in a conventional system of law) of a certain type of crime and are continuously flogged online based on evidence that has been obscured by years of gossip and speculation. I hate that kind of limbo.

It's not that I wouldn't find these people culpable but public shaming, especially in this day and age, knows no bounds and if it isn't careful is just as bad as the trolls working to prop up the guilty.

Tons of stuff gets said about victim blaming (which I don't feel I need to reiterate) especially about how it's not important for the victim to be perfect... similarly not every guilty party is the prototypical perpetrator. At some some point they should be redeemable after they have served whatever punishment society deems appropriate. The problem with having guilt or innocence undetermined by legal structures is that who decides what's appropriate? Don't know how things will play out with Depp but I think in his case the money payout in combination with the public humiliation from the leaks, are appropriate punishment for his level of crime (as much as can be determined from the story as it was presented). I personally don't give a sh*t what he does and don't care if he continues to be a big box office draw.... you can't force someone to self-reflect or change.

Of course you can't undo what was done but people can't keep speculating on what he may have done or probably did any more than continuing to accuse Heard of being a manipulative schemer because ultimately we don't have the whole story, we only have an imperfect sliver.


----------



## NicolesCloset

whimsic said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think a woman marrying for money is a bad thing? Some women go for looks, others for personality, d!ck, or money. Who cares?



I think that this was actually common back in the day. Many even added lovers on the side when these arrangements were made. But, most of the time couples would work out well. Arranged marriages were very popular. Some still exist I think


----------



## Yoshi1296

I think marrying a man for money in some cases has more to do with outside factors. A lot of women are still underpaid, unfortunately, which leads them to find men with a higher and more stable income. 

And plus, no one, guy or girl, wants a spouse that doesn't have a job or isn't in school. Two incomes are pretty much necessary for an average household unless one of them is making an insane amount of money.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> It won't matter. They don't like her so everything she does is suspicious and self-serving to them.
> 
> By far the worst are the people in TMZ's comment section. The stuff posted about Amber there is vicious and disgusting. I had no idea Johnny Depp had so many barely articulate morons as fans.



I'm telling you, it's unbelievable. The amount of vicious insults this woman has been thrown is something I have never seen before, and trust me I read a lot of comments. I mentioned earlier in this thread that some idiot fan of Depps on TMZ proclaimed, 'I wish Johnny would beat ME up!!!  '

Yes, idiot.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Flatsy said:


> I don't think they are even Depp fans, they are just people who seized the opportunity to tear down an uppity woman, and they have no shortage of reasons why she deserves it.
> 
> And many of their comments are just more vulgar versions of the same anti-Amber sentiments being expressed elsewhere in more veiled ways.



Pretty much. In this thread itself, there are clearly two teams. And Team Depp is saying what the vicious comments on other social media are, albeit in a more veiled manner.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Having said that, I am very happy that she donated all the money she got. Very proud of her. She stood up for her dignity and self worth. #TeamAmber!


----------



## mkr

I don't think you have to be on a team to discuss the relationship.  I'm not team anyone.  JD hurt her and he sucks.  But maybe, just maybe, it's possible that Amber married him knowing he was abusive, and she married him anyway for the money, fame, power and to get a big fat payday when she took him down, but it all blew up in her face.  It IS possible she thought he was so out of it she could pull it off.  It IS possible she drove him to drink and do drugs and be violent.  It IS possible that she belittled him and cut him down and drove him absolutely out of his mind.  I'm not saying I think any of this happened or that it is my opinion on their relationship.  But it is possible.

We will never know anyone's motives for any of this, all we can do is speculate.  In the end I am glad Amber is free of him and he can't hurt her any more.


----------



## Deco

I'm impressed Amber donated all the money.  I didn't see that coming.  She deserves respect, and sympathy for what she went through, even if she knew (or thought she knew) what she was signing up for, even if she had a fame/gold digging motive and thought she could handle his volatility, temper, even if she foolishly thought she could change him.  She deserves sympathy and support.  Even if she hypothetically knew he could or would beat/kick/abuse her, knowing it's a risk and accepting the risk for the upside is quite a bit different than actually living through it and realizing how much worse it is than you imagined. 

Some people didn't see a big deal when JD was shown banging cupboards around.  I wasn't there in the marriage with him, but I could imagine being in the presence of that behavior... it's like a darkness descends on you. You enter nightmare space, where things are not how they should be, you don't know what's going to happen next, and the air is thick with threat and terror.  Even if all he did was bang cupboards, the terror is still there.

So I believe he physically and emotionally abused her, probably because he's an addict/drunk.  the joint statement was an admission in my view.  But  I'm also saddened by the charge of misogyny leveled at those who maintained their disbelief or assumed Amber had other motives, or thought it inappropriate to put her in the same category as other domestic abuse victims.  Misogyny is a big, all encompassing word.  It's an indictment of someone's soul, or intellect, or both.  If someone doesn't like Amber and therefore doesn't believe her, why should that mean that they dislike all womankind?  What evidence is there that this person is habitually hostile to women, and what evidence is there that the reason for such habitual hostility is dislike of women?  I think pointing out inconsistencies in arguments, or that opinions are baseless, that theories have been refuted, and exposing biases and prejudices about these two people are all fair game.  But the umbrella accusation that anyone who doesn't side with Amber in this case is against womankind is quite a stretch, and an insult to one's womanhood and right to think for themselves.  It is possible to disbelieve Amber or question her motives and still be passionate about women's rights.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Good for her that she donated the money. I respect her for that.


----------



## Sasha2012

She just reached a $7million divorce settlement with Johnny Depp, following their very public and messy split.

And it seems that Amber Heard was ready to put the acrimonious end of her marriage behind her, as she joined her A-List pals Margot Robbie and Cara Delevingne for a fun-filled evening out in London, on Friday.

Heading out for a meal before sampling some of the British capital's famed nightlife, the 30-year-old Rum Diaries star looked to be in high spirits as she partied with the Suicide Squad stars - although they did reportedly get turned away from strip club, SophistiCats in London's Marylebone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bie-Cara-Delevingne-London.html#ixzz4I07LMd7d


----------



## mrsinsyder

"OMG she doesn't even look like an abuse victim"


----------



## Charles

mkr said:


> I don't think you have to be on a team to discuss the relationship.  I'm not team anyone.  JD hurt her and he sucks.  But maybe, just maybe, it's possible that Amber married him knowing he was abusive, and she married him anyway for the money, fame, power and to get a big fat payday when she took him down, but it all blew up in her face.  It IS possible she thought he was so out of it she could pull it off.  It IS possible she drove him to drink and do drugs and be violent.  It IS possible that she belittled him and cut him down and drove him absolutely out of his mind.  I'm not saying I think any of this happened or that it is my opinion on their relationship.  But it is possible.
> 
> We will never know anyone's motives for any of this, all we can do is speculate.  In the end I am glad Amber is free of him and he can't hurt her any more.



So you're saying it's possible that I'm gonna meet Amber, have a whirlwind courtship with her, get married to her, and live happily ever after.


----------



## mkr

Charles said:


> So you're saying it's possible that I'm gonna meet Amber, have a whirlwind courtship with her, get married to her, and live happily ever after.






Um no


----------



## Charles

mkr said:


> Um no



So THIS is what it sounds like when doves cry.


----------



## AEGIS

...were those pics before or after they got turned away for being too drunk and demanded free entry into the club bc they're celebs?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> ...were those pics before or after they got turned away for being too drunk and demanded free entry into the club bc they're celebs?



It was apparently Cara -  and her sister Poppy is notorious for doing it as well. _*Eye roll for *any* celeb that does thi_s*  It was apparently a gentleman's club they were trying to get into, so they really didn't have much hope anyhow.

A bit obnoxious but I can't blame Amber for wanting to let off some steam.


----------



## Charles

AEGIS said:


> ...were those pics before or after they got turned away for being too drunk and demanded free entry into the club bc they're celebs?



I wonder how many doors she slammed and objects she threw when she didn't get her way.


----------



## Chagall

No matter what this girl does she will be defamed on this thread. JD said she was not lying. The abuse was proven. And now she has the audacity to donate the money she was awarded, and to a very good cause. Money she probably needs herself. What a sneaky devious underhanded action on her part. That's right folks, let's take her down.


----------



## bag-mania

And here's what Johnny's been up to, consoling himself on a $200 million yacht that belongs to a prince. The man is on a downward spiral but he's doing it in style I'll give him that. It's a shame it takes at least two guys to help him get on and off a boat but he won't put down his drink to help himself.

*Johnny Depp seen for first time since $7m Amber Heard settlement as he boards Saudi prince's $200m yacht in Ibiza*

Last week Johnny Depp and Amber Heard reached a $7m settlement in their bitter divorce battle that included claims of physical abuse and infidelity.

And on Monday the 53-year-old Pirates Of The Caribbean actor was seen for the first time since his divorce from his 30-year-old Rum Diary co-star was finalized.

The father-of-two was spotted climbing aboard a four-level, $200m mega yacht owned by Saudi Prince Abdul Aziz, 42, in Ibiza, Spain, where the movie star has been residing for the past several weeks.

Amber was last seen on Friday in London with friends Margot Robbie and Cara Delevingne.

On Monday Depp looked ready for a night of clubbing on Sunset Boulevard in his white shirt with rolled up sleeves that revealed his collection of tattoos, black vest, baggy striped slacks and layers of necklaces and bracelets.

And it also looked as if the rocker wanted to stay under the radar a bit by wearing a black cap and black sunglasses.

The Black Mass actor did not appear to be in the best of spirits as he stepped off a small speedboat with Prince Abdulaziz written on the back and onto the massive yacht, which at 482 feet is one of the longest and tallest motor yachts in the world.

Depp, who has two children with Vanessa Paradis (Lily-Rose and John), was not alone as there were several male attendants making sure he did not slip as he entered the vessel.

Spending time on the giant floating palace is not new for the superstar as he was seen there in early August as well. His host Aziz - who is reportedly worth $10 billion - has also partied with Leonardo DiCaprio so celebrities are not new to the yacht.

It is not known why Depp is in Spain but it is believe that he wants some privacy after the poor light Heard cast him in after they split this spring. They were married for only 15 months and had no prenup.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-prince-s-200m-yacht-Ibiza.html#ixzz4IBcnnRnR


----------



## Deco

Never a shortage of sycophants to encourage and hasten people's downward spirals.  This guy obviously needs help, and I don't mean a hand while he drunkenly stumbles off The Debauchery Boat.  Substance abuse is a disease but so is sycophancy.


----------



## bag-mania

Decophile said:


> Never a shortage of sycophants to encourage and hasten people's downward spirals.  This guy obviously needs help, and I don't mean a hand while he drunkenly stumbles off The Debauchery Boat.  Substance abuse is a disease but so is sycophancy.



True. I don't blame the guys helping him, they are only employees being paid to provide a service, in this case making sure Johnny doesn't fall on his face. The sychophants I blame are those who kiss up to Johnny to gain something for themselves. Remember Doug Stanhope? The comic and Johnny D. friend who declared in a highly publicized guest column that _he knew_ the abuse never happened and how Amber was manipulative. Seems Johnny rewarded him for his loyalty by producing his new stand-up special on the streaming channel, Seeso. Now maybe that deal was arranged before Doug's article came out or maybe Doug just wanted to make sure his "friend" kept the money coming.


----------



## Deco

bag-mania said:


> True. I don't blame the guys helping him, they are only employees being paid to provide a service, in this case making sure Johnny doesn't fall on his face. The sychophants I blame are those who kiss up to Johnny to gain something for themselves. Remember Doug Stanhope? The comic and Johnny D. friend who declared in a highly publicized guest column that _he knew_ the abuse never happened and how Amber was manipulative. Seems Johnny rewarded him for his loyalty by producing his new stand-up special on the streaming channel, Seeso. Now maybe that deal was arranged before Doug's article came out or maybe Doug just wanted to make sure his "friend" kept the money coming.


Oh, I agree.  And I didn't mean the employees here were sycophants. I mean the ones partying with him and surrounding him to tell him "you're awesome, don't ever change.  You're emeffing JOHNNY DEPP!"  The reference to the boat-hands was to make a point about the kind of help JD really needs. 
And really gross about Stanhope.


----------



## bag-mania

Decophile said:


> Oh, I agree.  And I didn't mean the employees here were sycophants. I mean the ones partying with him and surrounding him to tell him "you're awesome, don't ever change.  You're emeffing JOHNNY DEPP!"  The reference to the boat-hands was to make a point about the kind of help JD really needs.
> And really gross about Stanhope.



You know I have to give major side-eye to that billionaire prince. There's been some scandal in his past. Several years ago a member of his entourage raped a woman at the Plaza Hotel. And last year he was in the news because his cousin accused him of having him drugged and abducted.

He likes to invite people like Depp and Leonardo DiCaprio out on his yacht to party with him. When you're that rich I guess you amuse yourself by collecting movie stars.


----------



## Hierophilic

scarlet555 said:


> I am sure she was aware of his behavior.  I am sure Amber Heard dated him before marrying him and it was not an arranged marriage.  Of course no women deserved to be abused but if you marry an abusive boyfriend...  expect nothing to change, even if you have his kid.



You realize abusers often don't show they're abusers outright until the victim is locked into a state of emotional, financial, and physical dependency. He could've been the most amazing man in the world at first. Abuse is insidious. It starts off with behavior that seems harmless like being "protective" or "jealous", in which society tells women that's the type of man you want. Someone who knows what's best for you even better than you. 

 By the time the physical violence starts, the emotional abuse has taken a toll on the victims self worth. You can't leave. You fear for your life, but honestly the worst thing is you miss who they were when you met. You still love this person even if they hurt you. 

And what's worse is you blame yourself. Victims often think, what did I do to change him? I am the common denominator in the situation. What did I do to make him angry, what did I do to make him hurt me. This is the effect of gaslighting and where you understand that emotional abuse isn't just getting your feelings hurt. 

It's like continuously driving through a green light at an intersection nearly every single day, and every single day, some ass runs a red light and hits you. But you blame yourself even though YOU didn't do anything wrong. The person who ran the light is wrong. Not you. 

Abuse isn't always visible. It doesn't always leave bruises. Sometimes it's something that is much harder to heal: your self worth, your trust, the guilt. 

Do not ever say victims are "aware" of these behaviors. Abusers hide them so very very well. That honey moon period has to end. Then the nightmare starts. There's no need to say "Of course no women deserved to be abused," then tack on "but" let's me know your actually don't feel that way. 

You quantify her abuse as something SHE walked into, you make the assumption he was abusive before marriage. You put the onus on her, no matter how indirectly. You admit he's an abuser but you STILL make the abuse her fault. Make the situation her fault. That's victim blaming. 

Source: myself after 4 abusive relationships where each one he started out as a kind, caring partner before the mask came off. Each one I had no clue until it was too late.


----------



## Wildflower22

Everyone here defending Johnny and thinking Amber should have known better ought to read It Ends With Us by Colleen Hoover. While the beginning is very boring, it's a very eye opening book into a world that many people have never seen.


----------



## Chagall

Hierophilic said:


> You realize abusers often don't show they're abusers outright until the victim is locked into a state of emotional, financial, and physical dependency. He could've been the most amazing man in the world at first. Abuse is insidious. It starts off with behavior that seems harmless like being "protective" or "jealous", in which society tells women that's the type of man you want. Someone who knows what's best for you even better than you.
> 
> By the time the physical violence starts, the emotional abuse has taken a toll on the victims self worth. You can't leave. You fear for your life, but honestly the worst thing is you miss who they were when you met. You still love this person even if they hurt you.
> 
> And what's worse is you blame yourself. Victims often think, what did I do to change him? I am the common denominator in the situation. What did I do to make him angry, what did I do to make him hurt me. This is the effect of gaslighting and where you understand that emotional abuse isn't just getting your feelings hurt.
> 
> It's like continuously driving through a green light at an intersection nearly every single day, and every single day, some ass runs a red light and hits you. But you blame yourself even though YOU didn't do anything wrong. The person who ran the light is wrong. Not you.
> 
> Abuse isn't always visible. It doesn't always leave bruises. Sometimes it's something that is much harder to heal: your self worth, your trust, the guilt.
> 
> Do not ever say victims are "aware" of these behaviors. Abusers hide them so very very well. That honey moon period has to end. Then the nightmare starts. There's no need to say "Of course no women deserved to be abused," then tack on "but" let's me know your actually don't feel that way.
> 
> You quantify her abuse as something SHE walked into, you make the assumption he was abusive before marriage. You put the onus on her, no matter how indirectly. You admit he's an abuser but you STILL make the abuse her fault. Make the situation her fault. That's victim blaming.
> 
> Source: myself after 4 abusive relationships where each one he started out as a kind, caring partner before the mask came off. Each one I had no clue until it was too late.


That is an excellent post.


----------



## Deco

bag-mania said:


> You know I have to give major side-eye to that billionaire prince. There's been some scandal in his past. Several years ago a member of his entourage raped a woman at the Plaza Hotel. And last year he was in the news because his cousin accused him of having him drugged and abducted.
> 
> He likes to invite people like Depp and Leonardo DiCaprio out on his yacht to party with him. When you're that rich I guess you amuse yourself by collecting movie stars.


I didn't know any of this, but assumed as much.  When you have that kind of money that you didn't earn and spend it on flash, yeah, that's the Debauchery Boat.


----------



## Hierophilic

Chagall said:


> That is an excellent post.


Thank you so much for your affirmation.

As a survivor of MULTIPLE accounts of abuse, starting at _6 years old_, I am literally sick to the back teeth of seeing people trying to pawn abuse off on victims in any way they can. Over the years, I've been told I "talk too much" about it and should "let go of the past", but the past loves to come back and smack me in the face every time I have to read some bullsh*t about how women should "know better".

I will talk, I will scream, about my experiences and the experiences of girls and women like me, for the rest of time if I have to. Until people listen and learn:* It is not okay to blame victims. Ever. *All people do when they do this is affirm to abusers that it's okay to beat, rape, and traumatize women because nobody actually believes us. When we don't say anything, society asks us, "Well why didn't you tell someone!?" And when we DO tell somebody, society says, "Oh you just want money/to ruin his life/to make waves! What a b!tch! She should've known! That gold digger!!" 

Even when we get absolutely NOTHING, no help, not even a scrap of understanding and belief, only trauma and pain to carry in silence for the rest of our lives. People act like there is so much sympathy to be gained from being a victim of abuse. Where's the gain? Show me what the hell Amber has gained in the face of magazines dragging her name through the damn mud, despite evidence, despite the JOINT statement where he ADMITS to abusing her that the reports were not falsified. What? Ten million dollars??

Do you know what 10m cannot, will not ever fix? The fact that she was abused. It will not heal her trust. It will not help with the dreams, the nightmares, the damage is done. DONE. And after more than 20 years of therapy, psychiatry and every possible pill I could cram into my face, I will clear something up right now: You learn to live with it, you learn to internalize it, deal with it, move around it, ignore it, breathe through it, temper it, but it's always, always, always, ALWAYS there. It is always there. Just under the surface. Just out of arms reach. Just in your peripheral vision. Always.


----------



## Chagall

Hierophilic said:


> Thank you so much for your affirmation.
> 
> As a survivor of MULTIPLE accounts of abuse, starting at _6 years old_, I am literally sick to the back teeth of seeing people trying to pawn abuse off on victims in any way they can. Over the years, I've been told I "talk too much" about it and should "let go of the past", but the past loves to come back and smack me in the face every time I have to read some bullsh*t about how women should "know better".
> 
> I will talk, I will scream, about my experiences and the experiences of girls and women like me, for the rest of time if I have to. Until people listen and learn:* It is not okay to blame victims. Ever. *All people do when they do this is affirm to abusers that it's okay to beat, rape, and traumatize women because nobody actually believes us. When we don't say anything, society asks us, "Well why didn't you tell someone!?" And when we DO tell somebody, society says, "Oh you just want money/to ruin his life/to make waves! What a b!tch! She should've known! That gold digger!!"
> 
> Even when we get absolutely NOTHING, no help, not even a scrap of understanding and belief, only trauma and pain to carry in silence for the rest of our lives. People act like there is so much sympathy to be gained from being a victim of abuse. Where's the gain? Show me what the hell Amber has gained in the face of magazines dragging her name through the damn mud, despite evidence, despite the JOINT statement where he ADMITS to abusing her that the reports were not falsified. What? Ten million dollars??
> 
> Do you know what 10m cannot, will not ever fix? The fact that she was abused. It will not heal her trust. It will not help with the dreams, the nightmares, the damage is done. DONE. And after more than 20 years of therapy, psychiatry and every possible pill I could cram into my face, I will clear something up right now: You learn to live with it, you learn to internalize it, deal with it, move around it, ignore it, breathe through it, temper it, but it's always, always, always, ALWAYS there. It is always there. Just under the surface. Just out of arms reach. Just in your peripheral vision. Always.


I am so sorry you have been through this. You sound like a very strong person but sadly the effects of abuse stay with you for life. You can get better slowly but the fear and shock and lack of trust in people remains as you say not far away in the background. The abuser wears a mask until they have reeled you in and are isolated in many cases from any support system and you are dependant on them. They are charming to the outside world and their actions are so bizarre that if you do tell anyone you will not be believed except by a skilled professional, and those can be hard to find. I wish you all the best.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OMG - he's so pathetic. Still trying to get the last move/control.

He can't even let HER donate the money.










http://www.celebitchy.com/501132/jo...er_heards_7_million_to_charity_on_her_behalf/


----------



## Yoshi1296

Johnny is such an idiot


----------



## Charles

Wait.  He owes Amber the money, so until he actually pays her, he still owes her, yes?


----------



## Ajx

Charles said:


> Wait.  He owes Amber the money, so until he actually pays her, he still owes her, yes?



Yep. If that what was written in the settlement agreement then legally he still has to pay HER. But who knows what the agreement actually says. Maybe he thought he was somehow hurting her again by paying the charities directly? Who knows? He's a real piece of work.


----------



## Ajx

Hierophilic said:


> Thank you so much for your affirmation.
> 
> As a survivor of MULTIPLE accounts of abuse, starting at _6 years old_, I am literally sick to the back teeth of seeing people trying to pawn abuse off on victims in any way they can. Over the years, I've been told I "talk too much" about it and should "let go of the past", but the past loves to come back and smack me in the face every time I have to read some bullsh*t about how women should "know better".
> 
> I will talk, I will scream, about my experiences and the experiences of girls and women like me, for the rest of time if I have to. Until people listen and learn:* It is not okay to blame victims. Ever. *All people do when they do this is affirm to abusers that it's okay to beat, rape, and traumatize women because nobody actually believes us. When we don't say anything, society asks us, "Well why didn't you tell someone!?" And when we DO tell somebody, society says, "Oh you just want money/to ruin his life/to make waves! What a b!tch! She should've known! That gold digger!!"
> 
> Even when we get absolutely NOTHING, no help, not even a scrap of understanding and belief, only trauma and pain to carry in silence for the rest of our lives. People act like there is so much sympathy to be gained from being a victim of abuse. Where's the gain? Show me what the hell Amber has gained in the face of magazines dragging her name through the damn mud, despite evidence, despite the JOINT statement where he ADMITS to abusing her that the reports were not falsified. What? Ten million dollars??
> 
> Do you know what 10m cannot, will not ever fix? The fact that she was abused. It will not heal her trust. It will not help with the dreams, the nightmares, the damage is done. DONE. And after more than 20 years of therapy, psychiatry and every possible pill I could cram into my face, I will clear something up right now: You learn to live with it, you learn to internalize it, deal with it, move around it, ignore it, breathe through it, temper it, but it's always, always, always, ALWAYS there. It is always there. Just under the surface. Just out of arms reach. Just in your peripheral vision. Always.



I cannot thank you enough for sharing this. NEVER stop talking and screaming about your experiences. Your voice is so valuable and necessary. Thank you again.


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> OMG - he's so pathetic. Still trying to get the last move/control.
> 
> He can't even let HER donate the money.



From a practical aspect this might work out better for Amber. Had she taken possession of the money herself it would have been considered income and would have been taxable. So a big chunk of that $7 million would have gone to taxes when she had promised the full amount to charity. And of the money that is donated, only a percentage of that is tax deductible.

I think Johnny donating it on her behalf, while douchey, does clear her of the tax liability.


----------



## Flatsy

bag-mania said:


> From a practical aspect this might work out better for Amber. Had she taken possession of the money herself it would have been considered income and would have been taxable. So a big chunk of that $7 million would have gone to taxes when she had promised the full amount to charity. And of the money that is donated, only a percentage of that is tax deductible.
> 
> I think Johnny donating it on her behalf, while douchey, does clear her of the tax liability.


Do you have a source for that?  The divorce settlement is a division of the money and property that the two of them earned during the marriage.  They already paid their taxes on it.  The settlement is just to determine who gets to take how much of it with them.


----------



## bag-mania

Flatsy said:


> Do you have a source for that?  The divorce settlement is a division of the money and property that the two of them earned during the marriage.  They already paid their taxes on it.  The settlement is just to determine who gets to take how much of it with them.



Sure. It depends on the specifics of the settlement. Here's a Forbes article from a few days ago that addresses potential tax problems.


*Amber Heard Donates Johnny Depp's $7 Million Divorce Settlement To Charity; Could Face Huge Tax Bill*
... While Heard’s donation of her settlement payment is undeniably admirable, depending on the way the settlement was structured, it may well yield an untenable tax situation.

Generally, payments from one spouse to another “incident to a divorce” are tax-free to the recipient under Section 1041 of the Internal Revenue Code. Property is transferred incident to a divorce if the transfer occurs within one year of the end of the marriage or is related to the cessation of the marriage. Payments made under Section 1041 are generally treated as a gift, meaning neither the transferor spouse nor transferee spouse recognize gain, loss, income or deduction related to the transfer.

Because California is a community property state, the payment from Depp to Heard may well have been structured to compensate the actress for her share of the marital property. If this is the case, the payment should be tax-free under Section 1041. Heard would have no taxable income, and would claim a $7 million charitable contribution deduction.

While donations to charity are tax deductible, they are subject to various limitations depending on the nature of both the property being donated and the donee organization. When cash is being contributed to so-called “public charities” — churches, schools, hospitals, governmental entities, private operating foundations, and other nonprofit agencies — the taxpayer may only deduct the contribution up to 50% of the taxpayer’s “adjusted gross income,” which is generally taxable income less a few specific and rarely available deductions.

Because Heard would have no taxable income related to the payment received from Depp, she would get no corresponding charitable contribution deduction. But wait, you might say, Heard is a working actress, with roles in such illustrious works as Magic Mike XXL and Zombieland..surely she has significant income of her own that the charitable contribution can offset. Unfortunately, that’s not the reality according to Heard’s financial disclosures released as part of her request for alimony, which revealed that she earned only $260,000 in 2016 _before _agent’s commissions.

As a result, Heard could deduct only $130,000 of her $7 million contribution in 2016. The good news: a taxpayer may carry forward any unused charitable contribution deduction for five years. The bad news: if Heard will only be earning $260,000 a year into the future, it would take her approximately 54 years to get the benefit of her entire $7 million charitable contribution deduction.

There is also the possibility, however slim, that the payment from Depp to Heard was structured as alimony. Section 71 of the Code provides that a taxpayer must include in income “amounts received as alimony or separate maintenance payments.” This is further defined as any payments made from one spouse to the other, in cash, pursuant to a divorce or separation agreement. Interestingly, payments made for child support are _not _included in the recipient’s taxable income, nor are they deductible on the tax return of the spouse making the payment. Because Heard and Depp had no children together (Depp has two from a previous marriage), however, that’s not a possibility in this situation.

OK, so if Heard has to include $7 million in taxable income in 2016, it’s no big deal, she’ll just deduct the $7 million charitable contribution and wipe it all out, right? Wrong. As  discussed above, Heard’s deduction would be limited to 50% of the $7 million, leaving the actress with net taxable income of $3.5 million resulting from the two transfers.

It gets worse. A charitable contribution is claimed as an “itemized deduction.” As a method of extracting more tax dollars from the wealthiest 2% of taxpayers, after January 1, 2013, any taxpayer with adjusted gross income in excess of $250,000 (if single, $300,000 if married filing jointly) will lose 3% of most itemized deductions for every dollar adjusted gross income exceeds that threshold. As a result, Heard could lose another $200,000 of her charitable contribution to this “Pease limitation.”







That would leave Heard in a bit of a conundrum: $3.7 million of taxable income for a single taxpayer will result in a federal tax bill in the neighborhood of $1.4 million. The problem, of course, is that Heard just _gave away all of her cash, _which begs the question: how the heck would she pay her tax bill? After all, as discussed above, Heard only earned $260,000 last year, so unless she was paid a king’s ransom for her turn in Pineapple Express EXPR +1.17%,  she’d better hope her divorce attorney was able to fit the $7 million payment under Section 1041, resulting in tax-free treatment.

As further evidence that Heard may lack liquid assets, her career arc appears to be following the well-traveled path of “actor in desperate need of cash” (see Cage, Nicholas). She’s signed on for not one, but two super-hero films, with Heard set to appear in Justice League and Aquaman in the next two years.

Hey, you’ve gotta’ pay the bills somehow, and pretending to communicate with undersea animals seems a more palatable option than most.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthony...-to-charity-faces-huge-tax-bill/#1649015a51de


----------



## Hobbsy

Good, doesn't sound like a douchebag move at all.


----------



## Charles

Ajx said:


> Yep. If that what was written in the settlement agreement then legally he still has to pay HER. But who knows what the agreement actually says. Maybe he thought he was somehow hurting her again by paying the charities directly? Who knows? He's a real piece of work.



That would be hilarious. "Well, Mr Depp, that was very generous of you, giving 7 million on behalf of Miss Heard, but until you actually pay Miss Heard, you still legally owe her $7 million."


----------



## Charles

Hobbsy said:


> Good, doesn't sound like a douchebag move at all.



Right! We should all raise our boys in Johnny's image!  Such a role model of generosity and compassion.


----------



## Hobbsy

Charles said:


> Right! We should all raise our boys in Johnny's image!  Such a role model of generosity and compassion.


You sure read what you want into someone else's post, don't you?!!! He could have said eff you.....donate it yourself AND the tax hit!! I can see why you're single!


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> You sure read what you want into someone else's post, don't you?!!! He could have said eff you.....donate it yourself AND the tax hit!! I can see why you're single!


Oh really, he can't even let her have the pleasure of donating HER money. He has to treat her like a child and do it for her. He is one messed up piece of work.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hobbsy said:


> You sure read what you want into someone else's post, don't you?!!! He could have said eff you.....donate it yourself AND the tax hit!! *I can see why you're single!*



Yikes to the bolded.  
Why should Amber cough up the money, which she doesn't have, if Depp abused HER? Why does the victim have to pay? :weird:


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yikes to the bolded.
> Why should Amber cough up the money, which she doesn't have, if Depp abused HER? Why does the victim have to pay? :weird:


If the article above is what's going on she doesn't have to pay. I don't get your question?


----------



## Charles

Hobbsy said:


> You sure read what you want into someone else's post, don't you?!!! He could have said eff you.....donate it yourself AND the tax hit!! I can see why you're single!



I interpreted it as I've interpreted all of your other comments in this thread where you've been making excuses for him and $hitting on Amber.  I assumed you were sticking to your M.O.
As for why I'm single...geez...I'll just add that to the already extensive list that I'm already well aware of!  Haha!


----------



## Hobbsy

Charles said:


> I interpreted it as I've interpreted all of your other comments in this thread where you've been making excuses for him and $hitting on Amber.  I assumed you were sticking to your M.O.
> As for why I'm single...geez...I'll just add that to the already extensive list that I'm already well aware of!  Haha!


I wasn't sure I believed her in the beginning.  I never took any side. I didn't bash her and I didn't patronize him....your interpretations were assumptions at best. Don't twist my words to fit your agenda.


----------



## Charles

Hobbsy said:


> I wasn't sure I believed her in the beginning.  I never took any side. I didn't bash her and I didn't patronize him....your interpretations were assumptions at best. Don't twist my words to fit your agenda.




OK.


----------



## Hobbsy

Charles said:


> OK.


Rolls eyes. There's another reason. Don't act 12 years old.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Statement by Amber's Team:

*“If Johnny wishes to change the settlement agreement, we must insist that he honor the full amount by donating $14M to charity, which after accounting for his tax deduction, is equal to his $7M payment obligation to Amber. We would also insist that the full amount be paid immediately and not drawn out over many years. Anything less would be a transparent attempt by Johnny’s counsel, Laura Wasser and Patti Glaser, to reduce their client’s true payment by half under the guise of newfound concern for charities that he has never previously supported.”

Source:http://m.tmz.com/2016/08/25/amber-heard-johnny-depp-charity-donation/*


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Statement by Amber's Team:
> 
> *“If Johnny wishes to change the settlement agreement, we must insist that he honor the full amount by donating $14M to charity, which after accounting for his tax deduction, is equal to his $7M payment obligation to Amber. We would also insist that the full amount be paid immediately and not drawn out over many years. Anything less would be a transparent attempt by Johnny’s counsel, Laura Wasser and Patti Glaser, to reduce their client’s true payment by half under the guise of newfound concern for charities that he has never previously supported.”
> 
> Source:http://m.tmz.com/2016/08/25/amber-heard-johnny-depp-charity-donation/*



Zing! I'd assumed that strategy had been advised by his legal team. Johnny is neither smart enough nor sober enough to come up with it himself. He pays people to do his thinking for him.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Damn!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is some passive aggressive BS on his part.


----------



## Deco

Wait, what????  Johnny unilaterally decided to pay Amber's $7mil to her charities so he can take the tax deduction?  What?  Sorry, I didn't read the original article where it said he was paying the charities directly, and I assumed it was a tax maneuver to spare Amber expenses.  But Amber's response clarifies that he was trying to take the charitable deduction himself reduce his overall settlement payout from $7mil to $7mil - tax savings on $3.5million, which would be roughly $1.5million, so final payout of about $5.5million.  They got the math wrong, since it's not a charitable donation tax credit but a deduction, but still pretty douchey if that's what he's trying to do.  Did I read that right?


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is some passive aggressive BS on his part.


Or it's saving her $1.4 million in taxes?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yes, I'm certain Johnny only has her best interests at heart. *snark intended*

This is obviously not the agreed-upon arrangement, or her team wouldn't have released the statement.

This is not Johnny being a generous guy. This is him making an act of generosity about _himself_. 

An incredibly petty act.


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> Or it's saving her $1.4 million in taxes?!


This is possible, though not likely since she probably wouldn't have any tax liability on the $7mil.  Yeah, she wouldn't be able to fully take advantage of the tax deduction, but it could be that to her it's all found money and she wasn't counting on any of it anyway, so no skin off her nose.  The problem is that even if he was trying to save her money, it's not ok to make that decision unilaterally.  He should confer with her and see what she'd prefer.  He doesn't have a right to spare her tax liability.  There are many objectives that are fulfilled by contract terms.  Yes, Amber agreed to take $7mil, but that number can fulfill two separate objectives:  1.  what she wants to get paid, and 2. how much poorer she wants Johnny to be.  Paying charities directly to take the tax deduction takes away the second possible objective. 

Either way, you can't act contrary to what the agreement expressly requires, and I doubt that their settlement said he is to pay $7mil to her charities of choice.  If it did, then Amber's team is creating unnecessary drama, but I doubt the agreement says that.  In which case, who the hell are the bozos advising Johnny, since there's no way he thunk this up all on his own..


----------



## Hobbsy

Decophile said:


> This is possible, though not likely since she probably wouldn't have any tax liability on the $7mil.  Yeah, she wouldn't be able to fully take advantage of the tax deduction, but it could be that to her it's all found money and she wasn't counting on any of it anyway, so no skin off her nose.  The problem is that even if he was trying to save her money, it's not ok to make that decision unilaterally.  He should confer with her and see what she'd prefer.  He doesn't have a right to spare her tax liability.  There are many objectives that are fulfilled by contract terms.  Yes, Amber agreed to take $7mil, but that number can fulfill two separate objectives:  1.  what she wants to get paid, and 2. how much poorer she wants Johnny to be.  Paying charities directly to take the tax deduction takes away the second possible objective.
> 
> Either way, you can't act contrary to what the agreement expressly requires, and I doubt that their settlement said he is to pay $7mil to her charities of choice.  If it did, then Amber's team is creating unnecessary drama, but I doubt the agreement says that.  In which case, who the hell are the bozos advising Johnny, since there's no way he thunk this up all on his own..


She very well could have tax liabilities from the settlement money, and/or the donation of.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, I'm certain Johnny only has her best interests at heart. *snark intended*
> 
> This is obviously not the agreed-upon arrangement, or her team wouldn't have released the statement.
> 
> This is not Johnny being a generous guy. This is him making an act of generosity about _himself_.
> 
> An incredibly petty act.


In your eyes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hobbsy said:


> In your eyes.



_Obviously_. Or do I have to start prefacing every comment now on a forum of celebrity speculation with "In MY opinion" ?


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> She very well could have tax liabilities from the settlement money, and/or the donation of.


She would have tax liability on the $7mil only if it's characterized as alimony as opposed to property settlement, and a one time lump sum payment calculated based on property value is not likely to be characterized as alimony, unless her attorneys are begging for a malpractice claim.  So in all likelihood the $7million is property settlement and it's tax free to her.  Charitable donations don't trigger a tax liability.  The charitable donation would add a layer of difficulty only because it would leave her without any money to pay her taxes, only if she had to pay them because she received alimony.  I don't think she received alimony, so no tax liability, and no hardship for giving the money to charity.

Again, even if she did have tax liability, Johnny can't decide how to spend her money without conferring with her.  This is highly unusual.  One of the main reasons you can't act contrary to the express terms of an agreement, even if you think you're doing the right thing, is that you can't know all the counterparty's objectives.  I described a few:  that Amber wants Johnny $7mil poorer, that she wants to present the money to her charity at a big publicity event, that she wants to give the money in tranches, that she wants to change her mind on how much each charity gets.  There are numerous possible objectives that can  be fulfilled by the sentence in a contract "Johnny will pay $7mil in property settlement to Amber", and you can't write them all out and anticipate every one of them.  All Johnny should do is exactly what the contract says.  Any deviation is a breach, and his good intentions are irrelevant.  If this act of kindness was welcomed by Amber, and I can think of several acts of kindness that would have been appreciated, her team would not be calling him out on it.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Obviously_. Or do I have to start prefacing every comment now on a forum of celebrity speculation with "In MY opinion" ?


And I responded with mine. [emoji16]


----------



## Hobbsy

Decophile said:


> She would have tax liability on the $7mil only if it's characterized as alimony as opposed to property settlement, and a one time lump sum payment calculated based on property value is not likely to be characterized as alimony, unless her attorneys are begging for a malpractice claim.  So in all likelihood the $7million is property settlement and it's tax free to her.  Charitable donations don't trigger a tax liability.  The charitable donation would add a layer of difficulty only because it would leave her without any money to pay her taxes, only if she had to pay them because she received alimony.  I don't think she received alimony, so no tax liability, and no hardship for giving the money to charity.
> 
> Again, even if she did have tax liability, Johnny can't decide how to spend her money without conferring with her.  This is highly unusual.  One of the main reasons you can't act contrary to the express terms of an agreement, even if you think you're doing the right thing, is that you can't know all the counterparty's objectives.  I described a few:  that Amber wants Johnny $7mil poorer, that she wants to present the money to her charity at a big publicity event, that she wants to give the money in tranches, that she wants to change her mind on how much each charity gets.  There are numerous possible objectives that can  be fulfilled by the sentence in a contract "Johnny will pay $7mil in property settlement to Amber", and you can't write them all out and anticipate every one of them.  All Johnny should do is exactly what the contract says.  Any deviation is a breach, and his good intentions are irrelevant.  If this act of kindness was welcomed by Amber, and I can think of several acts of kindness that would have been appreciated, her team would not be calling him out on it.


Very likely it's not quantified as alimony. 
I don't disagree that Amber should be able to give it as she sees fit. I'm sure her legal team will be able to make that happen if that be the case.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My gosh he is a piece of work.


----------



## scarlet555

I wasn't aware a person could allocate the alimony meant for a spouse towards a charity of their choice, unless it was part of the settlement.  Is that even legal?  Amber saying she plans to do that does not necessarily mean she will, it is her money, she can do what she wants with it.  Why rush to make such media announcements anyway?  Why not keep everything quiet and let the charity make the announcement if you are so keen in getting the recognition?  There is a saying not to divide the lottery money until you get it.


----------



## bisousx

Decophile said:


> She would have tax liability on the $7mil only if it's characterized as alimony as opposed to property settlement, and a one time lump sum payment calculated based on property value is not likely to be characterized as alimony, unless her attorneys are begging for a malpractice claim.  So in all likelihood the $7million is property settlement and it's tax free to her.  Charitable donations don't trigger a tax liability.  The charitable donation would add a layer of difficulty only because it would leave her without any money to pay her taxes, only if she had to pay them because she received alimony.  I don't think she received alimony, so no tax liability, and no hardship for giving the money to charity.
> 
> Again, even if she did have tax liability, Johnny can't decide how to spend her money without conferring with her.  This is highly unusual.  One of the main reasons you can't act contrary to the express terms of an agreement, even if you think you're doing the right thing, is that you can't know all the counterparty's objectives.  I described a few:  that Amber wants Johnny $7mil poorer, that she wants to present the money to her charity at a big publicity event, that she wants to give the money in tranches, that she wants to change her mind on how much each charity gets.  There are numerous possible objectives that can  be fulfilled by the sentence in a contract "Johnny will pay $7mil in property settlement to Amber", and you can't write them all out and anticipate every one of them.  All Johnny should do is exactly what the contract says.  Any deviation is a breach, and his good intentions are irrelevant.  If this act of kindness was welcomed by Amber, and I can think of several acts of kindness that would have been appreciated, her team would not be calling him out on it.



This post made me smile. Thanks for taking the time to explain...I don't know why, but I love learning about real life stuff when it's taught through the lens of a messy celebrity divorce.


----------



## labelwhore04

I think he did that because he thought she wouldn't actually donate the money and he wanted to call her bluff. I bet she wasn't expecting that. It was pretty dumb to announce that she's donating the money before she actually received anything. Even though i believe she was abused and i'm on her side, i do think the charity thing was a PR move and slight BS, i highly doubt she would donate the entire amount and not keep any for herself.


----------



## Sasha2012

I'm glad Johnny is donating to the charities dircectly. Isn't this what Amber wanted? He's sending payments on her behalf. Why would she be upset when 2 of her favorites charities are benefiting as she wished?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Because it's Amber's money to give NOT his. He wanted his name attached to _her _donation *IMO* and to tarnish the good that might come out of it from her perspective.

This reeks of bitterness and one-upmanship on his part.*IMO* and I'll be interested to see if this is actually legal.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> I'm glad Johnny is donating to the charities dircectly. Isn't this what Amber wanted? He's sending payments on her behalf. Why would she be upset when 2 of her favorites charities are benefiting as she wished?


True, now she doesn't even need to find envelopes and stamps!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Because with tax deduction it doesn't come out to 7 million. Amber wants it paid in full and not drawn out like he's doing.


----------



## Chagall

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Because with tax deduction it doesn't come out to 7 million. Amber wants it paid in full and not drawn out like he's doing.


He is playing games to have his final bit of control which is typical of an abuser.


----------



## AEGIS

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Because with tax deduction it doesn't come out to 7 million. Amber wants it paid in full and not drawn out like he's doing.



That doesn't make any sense and that is not how tax write offs even work. She is making that all the way up/Fat Joe. 

 Either way--does the charity really care? She publicly announced what she was going to do beforehand. She probably wasn't going to donate it. I never believe celebs about their alleged forecasted generosity anyway.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> He is playing games to have his final bit of control which is typical of an abuser.



Yeah, it's a last FU. It's his way of saying "the court says I have to pay this money, but I'm going to do it MY way and make sure you never touch one cent of it."


----------



## AEGIS

Chagall said:


> He is playing games to have his final bit of control which is typical of an abuser.



...or anyone who is getting divorced


----------



## Chagall

AEGIS said:


> ...or anyone who is getting divorced


But he is the former.


----------



## AEGIS

Why does everyone believe this whole you donate $7mil you get the $7mil back statement? That is not how charitable giving works.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> Why does everyone believe this whole you donate $7mil you get the $7mil back statement? That is not how charitable giving works.



Who is this everyone?


----------



## Hobbsy

AEGIS said:


> Why does everyone believe this whole you donate $7mil you get the $7mil back statement? That is not how charitable giving works.


You don't get it back. If giving a cash donation you can use up to 50% of your adjusted gross income as a tax deduction.


----------



## Deco

bisousx said:


> This post made me smile. Thanks for taking the time to explain...I don't know why, but I love learning about real life stuff when it's taught through the lens of a messy celebrity divorce.


----------



## neoncoast

I highly doubt it's an 'FU' from Johnny. He pays high-priced attorneys and tax accountants to think about these things so he doesn't have to. I love that her team called them out on the strategy!


----------



## Flatsy

I think it was both one last controlling FU to Amber and an opportunity to gain financially that he jumped on.  If all he wanted was the financial gain, he could have contacted Amber privately to let her know that he would write the check directly to the charities.  Making the big announcement publicly was Johnny implying that Amber's pledge to donate the money was disingenuous and he was going to make sure she actually did it by doing it himself.


Hobbsy said:


> You don't get it back. If giving a cash donation you can use up to 50% of your adjusted gross income as a tax deduction.


Which is why Johnny is donating in installments, so he can take part of it as a deduction this year, and part of it next, ultimately breaking even on the whole $7 million.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

AEGIS said:


> Why does everyone believe this whole you donate $7mil you get the $7mil back statement? That is not how charitable giving works.


No one said he gets 7 million back for donating 7 mil


----------



## bag-mania

neoncoast said:


> I highly doubt it's an 'FU' from Johnny. He pays high-priced attorneys and tax accountants to think about these things so he doesn't have to. I love that her team called them out on the strategy!



Yes, but they wouldn't do it without his full approval. His lawyers are well aware that Johnny resents having to give her anything. By donating the settlement money to the charities on Amber's behalf he'll get the big tax deduction and get to one-up her in the media by reminding everyone that it is actually HIS money being donated.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Yes, but they wouldn't do it without his full approval. His lawyers are well aware that Johnny resents having to give her anything. By donating the settlement money to the charities on Amber's behalf he'll get the big tax deduction and get to one-up her in the media by reminding everyone that it is actually HIS money being donated.


Yes that's what he is doing. This is at the least controlling and mean spirited. You can just imagine the mind games he played during the marriage.


----------



## Deco

I don't understand why he would drag this on.  They apparently negotiated long and hard to reach settlement and release a carefully worded and very civil/respectful joint statement.  What is there to gain from this maneuver?  Why not let it go?  If he didn't like his settlement terms (which surprises me because to me he was the victor), why did he agree to it?  State your terms before you ink a settlement agreement, not after.


----------



## bag-mania

Decophile said:


> I don't understand why he would drag this on.  They apparently negotiated long and hard to reach settlement and release a carefully worded and very civil/respectful joint statement.  What is there to gain from this maneuver?  Why not let it go?  If he didn't like his settlement terms (which surprises me because to me he was the victor), why did he agree to it?  State your terms before you ink a settlement agreement, not after.



Divorce can bring out the worst in people. The lawyers get competitive and try to outthink the opposing counsel to secure the best deal for their client. Using a charitable donation in this way was petty and vindictive and one last chance for Johnny to stick it to Amber. IMO it was all so he could feel like he was the winner.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I know nothing about the legalities of divorce payments but something just doesn't seem right to me...  doesn't he need to pay it to her?? Surely it need to go into her bank account??! Unless she asked to have it paid directly to the chosen charities....


----------



## bisousx

Decophile said:


> I don't understand why he would drag this on.  They apparently negotiated long and hard to reach settlement and release a carefully worded and very civil/respectful joint statement.  What is there to gain from this maneuver?  Why not let it go?  If he didn't like his settlement terms (which surprises me because to me he was the victor), why did he agree to it?  State your terms before you ink a settlement agreement, not after.



Yes. It is 100% a control thing. Why does he need to have a say in how Amber chooses to spend her money or why he cares if she potentially could get taxed for her choices.


----------



## bag-mania

Sophie-Rose said:


> I know nothing about the legalities of divorce payments but something just doesn't seem right to me...  doesn't he need to pay it to her?? Surely it need to go into her bank account??! Unless she asked to have it paid directly to the chosen charities....



I don't understand it either. I suppose his side could claim that since Amber publicly declared her intention that all of the money go to the charities that they were just fulfilling her wishes. It comes off as shady any way you look at it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bag-mania said:


> I don't understand it either. I suppose his side could claim that since Amber publicly declared her intention that all of the money go to the charities that they were just fulfilling her wishes. It comes off as shady any way you look at it.



I think that legally some agreement must have been made.... Otherwise it's a donation from him and completely separate from the divorce payment...


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> I don't understand it either. I suppose his side could claim that since Amber publicly declared her intention that all of the money go to the charities that they were just fulfilling her wishes. It comes off as shady any way you look at it.


She may have said that is what SHE intended to do with the money. JD going ahead and doing it on his own is arrogant and controlling unless she agreed that he do that. If she didn't then it wasn't his to donate.


----------



## sdkitty

Sophie-Rose said:


> I think that legally some agreement must have been made.... Otherwise it's a donation from him and completely separate from the divorce payment...


I agree.  This must have been something the lawyers worked out.  Maybe it was to both their advantage tax-wise.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Divorce can bring out the worst in people. The lawyers get competitive and try to outthink the opposing counsel to secure the best deal for their client. Using a charitable donation in this way was petty and vindictive and one last chance for Johnny to stick it to Amber. IMO it was all so he could feel like he was the winner.


yes, I've seen people who started out amicably having their divorce turn ugly when the lawyers got involved


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't believe the lawyers agreed to it at all.

I believe this is JD's last attempt to have a swipe at her and a blatant attempt to get out of paying what he owes and drag it out for years.


----------



## bag-mania

Sophie-Rose said:


> I think that legally some agreement must have been made.... Otherwise it's a donation from him and completely separate from the divorce payment...



I'm thinking there was no agreement. If only because Amber's lawyers would've had no reason to object publicly if there had been an arrangement for Johnny to donate the money directly.


----------



## mrsinsyder

If she really wants to gold-dig...

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/08/elon-musk-has-tried-to-date-amber-heard-for-3-years.html 
*Elon Musk Has Been Trying to Get a Date With Amber Heard for 3 Years*
In July, TMZ began reporting that not-yet-divorced Amber Heard had been seen out and about with Tesla founder and tech billionaire Elon Musk. And while there were no clear details of a romance in bloom, the implication from TMZ was clear: Heard and Musk were quickly becoming a thing.

Heard was in the long process of divorcing her allegedly abusive husband Johnny Depp when the rumor of the new romance began to swirl, and since Depp’s family had implied that they believed Heard to have only been with Depp for his money, it was clear why TMZ — the outlet who was most visibly team Depp — might speculate around unconfirmed rumors about this new bond.

But it appears that TMZ was wrong, and it was Musk who has been trying to get a date with Amber Heard for nearly three years._The_ _Hollywood Reporter_ got ahold of leaked correspondence that Musk sent director Robert Rodriguez and others in 2013, when the actress and the tech giant were briefly on set for the same film (_Machete Kills_). Even_ then _he was trying to get a date with Heard:

“If there is a party or event with Amber, I’d be interested in meeting her just out of curiosity,” Musk wrote. “Allegedly, she is a fan of George Orwell and Ayn Rand … most unusual.” 
In another email, he asserted he knew she was in a long-term relationship but that she just “seems like an interesting person to meet.” “Can you send her a note saying I would like to get together for lunch in LA?” he wrote in another email. “Am not angling for a date.” Sounds like he was!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> I don't understand it either. I suppose his side could claim that since Amber publicly declared her intention that all of the money go to the charities that they were just fulfilling her wishes. It comes off as shady any way you look at it.



My first thought was he was making sure all the money went to the charities and that she wouldn't announce it and then keep some. Now I realize he wanted to make it all about himself.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Amber shouldn't have made the statement that she'd given all the money to the charity (she could do that after she gets the money) and Johnny should just pay her and be done with it!
These celebrities! SMGDH. They have more dramas than their films.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

But is the statement she made legally binding?? I just don't understand how he can pay directly to the charities without that being part of their payment agreement... Surely her lawyers can now claim he never paid her the settlement...


----------



## bag-mania

Sophie-Rose said:


> But is the statement she made legally binding?? I just don't understand how he can pay directly to the charities without that being part of their payment agreement... Surely her lawyers can now claim he never paid her the settlement...



Amber's lawyers come right out and say that he changed the settlement agreement. It's in the quote below from the original TMZ article. They aren't even necessarily objecting to the fact that Johnny is paying it directly to the charity as much as he's doing it to weasel out of paying the full amount of the settlement once tax deductions are factored in. I don't know how much of a fight they'll put up for this. While Johnny has plenty of money to pay for lawyers indefinitely, Amber doesn't.



> Amber's people tell TMZ, "If Johnny wishes to change the settlement agreement, we must insist that he honor the full amount by donating $14M to charity, which after accounting for his tax deduction, is equal to his $7M payment obligation to Amber."
> 
> The team goes on ... "We would also insist that the full amount be paid immediately and not drawn out over many years."
> 
> They blast Johnny's team, saying, "Anything less would be a transparent attempt by Johnny's counsel, Laura Wasser and Patti Glaser, to reduce their client's true payment by half under the guise of newfound concern for charities that he has never previously supported."


----------



## Flatsy

> I don't know how much of a fight they'll put up for this. While Johnny has plenty of money to pay for lawyers indefinitely, Amber doesn't.


I think enforcing divorce settlements is a very basic part of divorce cases.  It's pretty common for people to agree to a settlement and then try to weasel out of paying it, which is exactly what Johnny is doing.  He owes the money to her and it's her money to do with what she likes, whether that's giving it to charity or buying $7 million worth of shoes.


----------



## Deco

bag-mania said:


> Amber's lawyers come right out and say that he changed the settlement agreement. It's in the quote below from the original TMZ article. They aren't even necessarily objecting to the fact that Johnny is paying it directly to the charity as much as he's doing it to weasel out of paying the full amount of the settlement once tax deductions are factored in. I don't know how much of a fight they'll put up for this. While Johnny has plenty of money to pay for lawyers indefinitely, Amber doesn't.


Any lawyer worth their salt would include an attorneys' fees recovery clause in the settlement agreement. Meaning, if one party has to pay attorneys and incur costs to enforce the settlement agreement, the prevailing party in the enforcement also gets to collect their attorneys' fees.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Obviously_. Or do I have to start prefacing every comment now on a forum of celebrity speculation with "In MY opinion" ?



Seriously. I don't get the aggression...


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Seriously. I don't get aggression...


I don't either?!!


----------



## bag-mania

Flatsy said:


> I think enforcing divorce settlements is a very basic part of divorce cases.  It's pretty common for people to agree to a settlement and then try to weasel out of paying it, which is exactly what Johnny is doing.  He owes the money to her and it's her money to do with what she likes, whether that's giving it to charity or buying $7 million worth of shoes.



I would think so too and time will tell. But in the two days since this came out there's been nothing to indicate further legal action beyond that statement. Since the other media outlets seem to rely on TMZ for celebrity gossip and TMZ is firmly pro-Johnny, I wonder if we'll hear much more about it or if, in the media's eyes, the story is over.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I would think so too and time will tell. But in the two days since this came out there's been nothing to indicate further legal action beyond that statement. Since the other media outlets seem to rely on TMZ for celebrity gossip and TMZ is firmly pro-Johnny, I wonder if we'll hear much more about it or if, in the media's eyes, the story is over.


probably a good thing if the story is over IMO


----------



## Bunny Depp

Amber is now homeless and she has no money.

Could someone please tell me how the police could have saw no evidence of a crime if a crime, in fact, did occur? I understand that she said he chucked an iPhone at her, which would not leave much in the way of evidence unless he put her eye out and I understand that bruises do not show immediately after impact, but wouldn't her face at least have been red? Perhaps redness is not evidence of a crime since it can also be caused by crying, but wouldn't the police have noted that she was crying when they arrived? Her friend claimed that Johnny damaged a lot of things in the apartment that night. I can believe this since I have seen him do it with my own eyes, but the police said they saw no damage in the foyer (I think?). However, I do not believe they would have been allowed to search the premises unless Amber gave consent, right? I would have liked to hear their testimony.

I believe Depp is innocent and I understand that he donated the money to the charity on her behalf in order to stick it to her and make sure that she never sees it, but he is paying in installments and will have to cut checks "on her behalf" for a year or more. This will keep them entangled because surely her lawyers will be making sure that he actually pays each charity 3.5 million each. Essentially, he is lording over her.

In my opinion, he should have just wired her the money a week ago and be done with her. Doing it this way ensures that they are always connected and keeps them legally entangled. I don't know why he cares whether or not she lives up to her charity pledge. She is a grown woman and it should have been up to her to honor it or not. Not him. He has effectively taken away her choice and therefore her agency.

Which is why I do not know why some are harping on about this proving "she did not intend to donate the money." We will never know what she would have done with the money because he robbed of her of the chance and of course she is mad that he decided to do this without her consent. Do they not understand that she doesn't want anything to do with him anymore? Why would she want him donating her money "on her behalf?"

I would think he would not want anything to do with her anymore either since she falsely accused him of domestic violence. So why did he take action in which he will lord over her as long as installments are due? It seems a bit controlling and patronizing, I am sorry to say.

Amber will not take legal action because not only is she broke but she cares far too much about what others think of her. She clearly has low self-esteem and I think Depp calling her "easy" (and most likely a slut and a whore) many times in combination with so many in the public as well as his friends and family now calling her the same as well as a golddigger, liar, *****, etc. might have been enough to do her in.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Heck of a first post, welcome to TPF.


----------



## Flatsy

> Her friend claimed that Johnny damaged a lot of things in the apartment that night. I can believe this since I have seen him do it with my own eyes, but the police said they saw no damage in the foyer (I think?).


Their home consisted of three separate apartment units.  Johnny busted up one of the units, Amber greeted the police in one of the other units which was fine.


----------



## mkr

DAYUM


----------



## Hobbsy

Odd.


----------



## Bunny Depp

Flatsy said:


> Their home consisted of three separate apartment units.  Johnny busted up one of the units, Amber greeted the police in one of the other units which was fine.



That makes sense. 

Now I don't understand why people think the police giving the statement that they saw "no evidence of a crime" means that it could not possibly have happened? There's not much evidence to be found when someone throws a cellphone at you. 

Her friend says he smashed things and that he was swinging a magnum-sized wine bottle. Given that video, I don't know why people think she is lying about this since we've seen with our own eyes that he does things like that.

Finally, people think Amber lied because she settled. Well, she might not have had enough admissible evidence. She most likely couldn't afford trial given the state of her finances. She most likely wanted it to be over due to the constant harassment she gets (which is partially her team's fault for handling the media so badly). Since this case was doing nothing but damage to her and only her, she most likely wanted it over with to save what little of a career she had as well as her reputation. It most likely was driving her into a state of depression, especially knowing that so many people think you lied about domestic violence for money. 

One last inquiry: So Johnny supposedly had 23 witnesses and such concrete evidence to prove that Amber was matter-of-factly lying. These 23 witnesses consisted of the responding officers that night, an assortment of his employees (his bodyguards who are known to be so loyal to him & will even bribe on his behalf, concierges who apparently were stunned by Amber's beautiful complexion the morning after, the housekeeper who discovered something mysterious, most likely drugs, & another dude who works with him on the Hollywood Vampires & was his bandmate for Kids), an assortment of witnesses to testify what an unruly, lying ***** Amber is (her DV arrest record in particular), Vanessa Paradis (a character witness), & they were going to question some of Amber's witnesses & Amber. This is very good ... so why didn't he go to trial? He has the money to & he could've not only definitively proved that Amber lied but also she would have officially gotten nothing. 

His fans say that he just wanted it to be over & that he just wanted to move on ...but he is now playing games with her & trying to drag this divorce on. I'm thinking she will not take legal action so that it isn't dragged on, but his petty vindictiveness could ensure that it will. He also has the resources to sue Amber & co. No one finds it odd that despite having a good defense, he agreed to settle with her supposedly because "he wanted it over" but then does something that keeps it going?  

I still don't believe Amber, though. She's just so shady to me & so are her friends because they are leeches.


----------



## mkr

Bunny Depp said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Now I don't understand why people think the police giving the statement that they saw "no evidence of a crime" means that it could not possibly have happened? There's not much evidence to be found when someone throws a cellphone at you.
> 
> Her friend says he smashed things and that he was swinging a magnum-sized wine bottle. Given that video, I don't know why people think she is lying about this since we've seen with our own eyes that he does things like that.
> 
> Finally, people think Amber lied because she settled. Well, she might not have had enough admissible evidence. She most likely couldn't afford trial given the state of her finances. She most likely wanted it to be over due to the constant harassment she gets (which is partially her team's fault for handling the media so badly). Since this case was doing nothing but damage to her and only her, she most likely wanted it over with to save what little of a career she had as well as her reputation. It most likely was driving her into a state of depression, especially knowing that so many people think you lied about domestic violence for money.
> 
> One last inquiry: So Johnny supposedly had 23 witnesses and such concrete evidence to prove that Amber was matter-of-factly lying. These 23 witnesses consisted of the responding officers that night, an assortment of his employees (his bodyguards who are known to be so loyal to him & will even bribe on his behalf, concierges who apparently were stunned by Amber's beautiful complexion the morning after, the housekeeper who discovered something mysterious, most likely drugs, & another dude who works with him on the Hollywood Vampires & was his bandmate for Kids), an assortment of witnesses to testify what an unruly, lying ***** Amber is (her DV arrest record in particular), Vanessa Paradis (a character witness), & they were going to question some of Amber's witnesses & Amber. This is very good ... so why didn't he go to trial? He has the money to & he could've not only definitively proved that Amber lied but also she would have officially gotten nothing.
> 
> His fans say that he just wanted it to be over & that he just wanted to move on ...but he is now playing games with her & trying to drag this divorce on. I'm thinking she will not take legal action so that it isn't dragged on, but his petty vindictiveness could ensure that it will. He also has the resources to sue Amber & co. No one finds it odd that despite having a good defense, he agreed to settle with her supposedly because "he wanted it over" but then does something that keeps it going?
> 
> I still don't believe Amber, though. She's just so shady to me & so are her friends because they are leeches.


Bunnydepp everyone here can click on your twitter icon and see that you absolutely adore Johnny and want Amber dead with a passion, so what is it you're hoping to achieve here?


----------



## Bunny Depp

mkr said:


> Bunnydepp everyone here can click on your twitter icon and see that you absolutely adore Johnny and want Amber dead with a passion, so what is it you're hoping to achieve here?



I want to talk about Johnny & Amber with intelligent people.


----------



## Bag*Snob

@Bunny Depp  I don't think this is the forum for that.  LOL  This is for gossip and speculation.  Most people here do not care to invest that much time into these two.


----------



## Bunny Depp

Bag*Snob said:


> @Bunny Depp  I don't think this is the forum for that.  LOL  This is for gossip and speculation.  Most people here do not care to invest that much time into these two.



I am speculating & gossiping, too.


----------



## mkr

Bag*Snob said:


> @Bunny Depp  I don't think this is the forum for that.  LOL  This is for gossip and speculation.  Most people here do not care to invest that much time into these two.


Now that's funny - but true.


----------



## Bunny Depp

Anyway, I think this is over & we won't hear about these two anymore.


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## mrsinsyder

Thank god the millionaire movie star has someone to stick up for him.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*dead*


----------



## Chagall

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank god the millionaire movie star has someone to stick up for him.


Yea I was really worried about him there for awhile.


----------



## Chagall

Bunny Depp said:


> Yes, I am. I am unashamed of my dedication now that I know Johnny had the last word. He didn't have to pay Amber a dime and she leaves the relationship with $0, a hurt reputation, and homelessness. She is pathetic.


OMG someone hold me back.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Really? People who think what he did is a "win" when money for a charity has probably been lessened by his actions, are as thirsty as he is for anything that makes him seem like he came out in front in this "competition".

Except that whichever side you're on there are charities in the middle of this.

And that doesn't make him a winner in my eyes - more like someone so blinded by bitterness that he'd do anything to have the last say.

And _"I'm surprised she hasn't killed herself"_ ???????????

Wow.


----------



## Bunny Depp

Could someone who is a lawyer explain to me how what Johnny Depp did is legal? Doesn't this set bad precedent if it is allowed?


----------



## Deco

This thread has become bizarre.  I'm not going to engage the bizarre.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Interesting which posts were deleted and which were allowed to stay.


----------



## Chagall

mrsinsyder said:


> Interesting which posts were deleted and which were allowed to stay.


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## L etoile

This is getting so creepy.


----------



## Bunny Depp

The only revenge Amber could possibly get is if Elon proposes to her before the year is up (like he proposed to his second wife 6 weeks after dating) & Elon takes Amber to the IVF clinic & impregnates her with triplets (like he did with his first wife).


----------



## bisousx

Ah yes. Something to unite us all.


----------



## Bunny Depp

bisousx said:


> Ah yes. Something to unite us all.



Well, Elon already has 5 sons. I don't think Amber would make a good stepmommy. Lily-Rose & Jack certainly seem to hate her, but it could be different. I read Elon's biography by Ashlee Vance & his ex-wife Justine Musk's entire blog (she openly discussed her divorce). Apparently all 5 of his sons are geniuses. Amber can't pull any fast ones.

Justine was pregnant with twins & then triplets via IVF, but Justine had post-partum depression after they were born. I think Amber is depressed because she's broke & homeless. I think she'll do the IVF thing with Elon out of misplaced belief that babies will make her happier & then she'll get post-partum depression like Justine.

But I feel for Justine because their first born son died from SIDS & she & Elon agreed to go the IVF route because she thought having a bunch of babies would "cure" her grief for the first born Nevada.

Amber is just depressed because she's homeless & broke


----------



## mari_merry

Bunny Depp said:


> Well, Elon already has 5 sons. I don't think Amber would make a good stepmommy. Lily-Rose & Jack certainly seem to hate her, but it could be different. I read Elon's biography by Ashlee Vance & his ex-wife Justine Musk's entire blog (she openly discussed her divorce). Apparently all 5 of his sons are geniuses. Amber can't pull any fast ones.
> 
> Justine was pregnant with twins & then triplets via IVF, but Justine had post-partum depression after they were born. I think Amber is depressed because she's broke & homeless. I think she'll do the IVF thing with Elon out of misplaced belief that babies will make her happier & then she'll get post-partum depression like Justine.
> 
> But I feel for Justine because their first born son died from SIDS & she & Elon agreed to go the IVF route because she thought having a bunch of babies would "cure" her grief for the first born Nevada.
> 
> Amber is just depressed because she's homeless & broke


And then?


----------



## Bunny Depp

Justine is beautiful to me. She looked like a female Axl Rose when she was young.


----------



## Pinkcooper

What. In. The.. I am not a huge of either of them but the things people say about Amber is truly disgusting. This thread is creeping me out


----------



## Chagall

How can you suggest that someone commit suicide or that someone should murder them on here...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Chagall said:


> How can you suggest that someone commit suicide or that someone should murder them on here...



It was reported by at least one person, so apparently it's acceptable 

Probably time to take a break from this thread as well. I don't come to TPF to read that people should kill themselves, it's just appalling.


----------



## Charles

I think we found one of those "I'd let him abuse me!" fans.


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> It was reported by at least one person, so apparently it's acceptable
> 
> Probably time to take a break from this thread as well. I don't come to TPF to read that people should kill themselves, it's just appalling.



Agree, it is sickening.  My post expressing concern was deleted but this is allowed to continue.  Ok.


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> Agree, it is sickening.  My post expressing concern was deleted but this is allowed to continue.  Ok.


I can't understand this, no one wants to read things like that.


----------



## Swanky

I can see a lot of posts were deleted, including several by people you may not think had anything deleted.  
*Please stay on topic and discuss the celebs and not the members.  Discussing members will always be deleted.*
Several people get reported posts and several review them all.  These folks are human and can make mistakes but also as humans will understandably have different thresholds on what's ok or not.  *Please always JUST REPORT the posts and DON'T respond to them*, it muddies everything up very quickly when we try to moderate from a phone or while we're busy with family and life, hard to follow and clean up pages of posts when this occurs.

Again, please stay on topic and discuss the celebs and not the members.


----------



## bag-mania

*Movie that supposedly sparked Johnny, Amber’s split to be released*

The movie that reportedly ended the marriage of Johnny Depp and Amber Heard will finally be released before the end of the year, sources say.

“London Fields,” based on the Martin Amis novel, stars Billy Bob Thornton as a terminally ill author with writer’s block and Heard as a femme fatale with no use for underwear.

It has been reported that Depp, who’s in the movie for about 18 minutes, became insanely jealous during filming, which led to him allegedly scrawling “Starring Billy Bob and Easy Amber” on a mirror in his own blood in March 2015.

“[Heard and Depp] were fighting constantly on the set,” said one insider. “The crew tried to keep Johnny and Billy Bob away from each other.”

The ill-fated film was set to bow at the Toronto Film Festival in 2015 when it was pulled at the last minute. Director Mathew Cullen sued for fraud over the way the film was edited.

Read more: http://pagesix.com/2016/08/28/movie-that-supposedly-sparked-johnny-ambers-split-to-be-released/


----------



## Bunny Depp

Chagall said:


> How can you suggest that someone commit suicide or that someone should murder them on here...



I never said someone should murder her!


----------



## Chagall

Bunny Depp said:


> I never said someone should murder her!


You said you were surprised he hadn't arraigned to have her murdered. That's pretty much the same thing but can't find the post now so you are in the clear!


----------



## Bunny Depp

Chagall said:


> You said you were surprised he hadn't arraigned to have her murdered. That's pretty much the same thing but can't find the post now so you are in the clear!



Johnny has forgotten her and will leave her alone now that he has destroyed her reputation and career. She is done for and he is completely over her now that he has had the last word.


----------



## mkr

Well then that's settled.  Guess there's nothing left to talk about.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bunny Depp said:


> Amber is now homeless and she has no money.
> *
> I would think he would not want anything to do with her anymore either since she falsely accused him of domestic violence. *So why did he take action in which he will lord over her as long as installments are due? It seems a bit controlling and patronizing, I am sorry to say.



And you know this how?


----------



## Bunny Depp

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And you know this how?



The cops saw no evidence. He had more witnesses than her and she settled.


----------



## Deco

Laaaaaalalalalalalalaaaaa, scooooby doooooby doobs, and a laalalalalalalaaaa!
Can I get some love for my singing?  It's the best thing happening in this thread right now.


----------



## Bunny Depp

I am so glad Marilyn Manson came to Johnny's defense. He's a good godfather.


----------



## Bunny Depp

She married Johnny Depp. He treated her like the trash that she is & she got absolutely nothing from the marriage. She had to settle on HIS terms & ended up with nothing to show for it. Lmao. I would kill myself because this is so embarrassing, especially knowing that I'd never do better than Johnny Depp.


----------



## Oryx816

@Decophile, can you come back and share some of your delightful singing again?!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Depp's new cologne commercial is like his twist on the Matthew McConaughey car commercials. It's insanely bad.


----------



## sdkitty

Vanilla Bean said:


> Depp's new cologne commercial is like his twist on the Matthew McConaughey car commercials. It's insanely bad.


I don't think I've seen the cologne commercial....can't be any worse than the car commercials....."I"m so cool".....after one viewing it became so annoying


----------



## AnnZ

Saw the cologne commercial last night... so painful [emoji21]


----------



## bag-mania

Vanilla Bean said:


> Depp's new cologne commercial is like his twist on the Matthew McConaughey car commercials. It's insanely bad.



Is it this one from last year? You're right it is very McConaughey-esque. Kind of like watching Johnny's descent into madness. Of course with lots of black eyeliner! Kudos to the makeup artists for cleaning him up.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Is it this one from last year? You're right it is very McConaughey-esque. Kind of like watching Johnny's descent into madness. Of course with lots of black eyeliner! Kudos to the makeup artists for cleaning him up.


----------



## sdkitty

seems like being cool is his big priority......would rather see him just do some good acting roles and quit the cool rock star thing


----------



## bag-mania

*Johnny Depp Circles Film About Notorious B.I.G. and Tupac Murders*
Johnny Depp is in talks to star in the crime thriller “Labyrinth” with “Lincoln Lawyer” director Brad Furman on board to helm.

Depp will play Russell Poole in the film, the Los Angeles police detective who investigated the murders of rappers Notorious B.I.G. and Tupac Shakur, sources have confirmed.

Good Films will produce. UTA and WME Global are co-repping U.S. rights, while Good Universe is representing international sales.

Christian Contreras wrote the screenplay, which is based on the book “Labyrinth: A Detective Investigates the Murders of Tupac Shakur and Notorious B.I.G., the Implication of Death Row Records’ Suge Knight, and the Origins of the Los Angeles Police Scandal.”

Poole was a decorated detective who spent months investigating the murder of B.I.G., who’s real name is Christopher Wallace, eventually coming to believe that a group of corrupt cops with ties to Suge Knight’s Death Row Records had a part in both murders. This led to confrontations with the LAPD police chief that culminated with Poole retiring early in protest.

Depp was most recently starred in “Alice Through the Looking Glass” and can be seen next in “Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales.” He is repped by UTA.

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/johnny-depp-labyrinth-notorious-big-tupac-shakur-movie-1201853915/


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Will these two ever get their own topics?

Anyway, I saw Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them the other day and even though Johnny was in it for perhaps a couple of seconds only, I'm looking forward to seeing him in the sequel. I think his role and portrayal of that character could be superb. Fingers crossed!

And by saying all of that, don't really get why some people are mad he got casted in the movie that belongs to the Harry Potter universe.


----------



## Idun

I think Johnny is a violent sh*thead but I do agree he does a great job in the movie. He is in it for what - 5 minutes tops? And he leaves SUCH an impression, it's quite something. 
Then again - you don't have to be a great person to be a great actor. Or the other way around.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Yeah, I think when it comes to him as an actor, he should be judged by his roles, not by him as a person in a real life.


----------



## pinky7129

True. But victims of abuse are upset he's cast in a series where they go to escape the abuse. http://moviepilot.com/p/potter-fans-are-furious-about-johnny-depp-in-fantastic-beasts/4139875


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

pinky7129 said:


> True. But victims of abuse are upset he's cast in a series where they go to escape the abuse. http://moviepilot.com/p/potter-fans-are-furious-about-johnny-depp-in-fantastic-beasts/4139875



Really? Okay, I can understand them, but for some reason.. I don't even know. Harry Potter movies tend to show abuse. They aren't movies for little children, are they? I mean, it is impossible to avoid such triggers all the time.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I didn't realize people were upset about him being in a Harry Potter movie I just thought they were mad at how Hollywood protects abusers and they never see any professional consequences. Admit to beating your wife and then you're immediately cast in a major movie.


----------



## Flatsy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I didn't realize people were upset about him being in a Harry Potter movie I just thought they were mad at how Hollywood protects abusers and they never see any professional consequences. Admit to beating your wife and then you're immediately cast in a major movie.


Yes, I think it's more that he was cast in a major movie franchise.  However, the movie finished filming in January and the domestic violence accusations didn't come out until May, so it was already a done deal.  

Realizing that they are basically stuck with him, I didn't like the way the producers defended him.  They said he's a talented actor "and then people are saying odd things about [him]". No, people were not saying odd things about him.  It was just one person, his ex-wife, saying he beat her (and providing copious amounts of proof).  Which is not particularly "odd" given his history and his obvious substance abuse problems.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Ah I was under the impression he was a late addition to the cast because of the way the articles were worded.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

However, Depp also has a quite amazing side of him, especially when it comes to kids. He's doing wonderful things for them, isn't he? 

And wasn't Amber Heard also accused of violence?


----------



## pinky7129

Cinamonn_girl said:


> However, Depp also has a quite amazing side of him, especially when it comes to kids. He's doing wonderful things for them, isn't he?
> 
> And wasn't Amber Heard also accused of violence?



I'm not trying to attack you, but that's like saying Polanski isn't a rapist because he's a good director. 

Yes we all have bad moments. We shouldn't ignore them because we also do good.


----------



## Flatsy

Cinamonn_girl said:


> And wasn't Amber Heard also accused of violence?


 Amber was once arrested for fourth-degree misdemeanor domestic violence (roughly as serious as a traffic violation) for grabbing her then-girlfriend's arm during a fight in the airport.  Said girlfriend has vigorously defended Amber and said the arrest was completely unwarranted and blamed it on an overzealous and homophobic police officer.

So in what way would that be relevant to Johnny Depp repeatedly bashing up Amber's face?  Or kicking her?  Amber was once arrested so she deserves to be used as a punching bag?  Johnny should be let off the hook because Amber was once "violent" too?  Or are you saying we should assume Amber provoked him with her "violent" nature and therefore his behavior is partially her fault?


----------



## Deco

Flatsy said:


> Amber was once arrested for fourth-degree misdemeanor domestic violence (roughly as serious as a traffic violation) for grabbing her then-girlfriend's arm during a fight in the airport.  Said girlfriend has vigorously defended Amber and said the arrest was completely unwarranted and blamed it on an overzealous and homophobic police officer.
> 
> So in what way would that be relevant to Johnny Depp repeatedly bashing up Amber's face?  Or kicking her?  Amber was once arrested so she deserves to be used as a punching bag?  Johnny should be let off the hook because Amber was once "violent" too?  Or are you saying we should assume Amber provoked him with her "violent" nature and therefore his behavior is partially her fault?


I agree 100% with everything you've said here.  Just want to clarify that the arresting police officer was an openly gay cop who supported gay rights.  There's no basis for calling her homophobic.  Amber was arrested because the police witnessed the altercation, not because they're pissed off to see two lesbians.


----------



## sdkitty

from Huffington Post:
*Amber Heard Files Court Order After Johnny Depp Refuses To Pay Divorce Settlement*
*The divorce saga continues.*
 12/15/2016 09:55 am ET

Cole Delbyck Entertainment Writer, The Huffington Post




Amber Heard and Johnny Depp took one step forward in their divorce saga when they agreed to a $6.8 million settlement back in August. But now they’ve taken two giant steps back as the “Pirates of the Caribbean” actor has refused to pay up, according to E! News and The Daily Mail. 

On Wednesday, Heard’s lawyers reportedly filed a Request for Order with the Los Angeles Superior Court to make sure Depp pays the actress what she’s owed and to finalize the division of their assets.

Heard has pledged to donate the entirety of the settlement to various charities like the American Civil Liberties Union and Children’s Hospital of Los Angeles. However, apart from Depp’s initial $200,000 contribution to the ACLU, which he donated directly to the organization, she has yet to see any payment. 

“Instead, when Johnny learned that I planned to donate my entire marital settlement to charities, Johnny purported to satisfy his obligation to pay me by supposedly paying the charities I selected instead of me,” she writes in legal documents obtained by E! News. 

According to the outlet, Heard is also waiting for Depp to transfer the ownership of a Range Rover, transport some of her belongings from his private island, and cover outstanding payments for stylists, vehicles and Neil Lane jewelry. She is additionally requesting that $35,435 in legal fees also be paid in full. 

It’s not totally clear why Depp has stalled the divorce proceedings, but The Daily Mail reports that a breach in confidentiality might be the cause.

Heard has recently been more outspoken about the abuse she allegedly incurred throughout her short marriage to Depp. She starred in an emotional PSA about domestic violence last month and wrote a letter in Porter magazine about her experience this week. While she never mentions Depp by name, Heard speaks candidly in both pieces. (Watch the PSA below.)

According to legal documents filed by Heard’s team, Depp is using the confidentiality provision of their divorce agreement to renege on payments. 

“He also claimed that I violated the confidentiality provisions of the [Deal Point Memorandum] by announcing that I was donating my settlement to charities,” she writes in the documents. “In fact, I made those donations in good faith and I was responding to the leaks by Johnny’s agents bragging that I had settled for substantially less than reported, earlier offered sum and attempting to label me a gold digger.” 

The Huffington Post has reached out to representatives for both Heard and Depp. We will update this post accordingly.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her on-going divorce battle with Johnny Depp seems to be taking its toll.

Amber Heard looked worryingly thin as she appeared at W Magazine's Pre Golden Globe Luncheon on Saturday in Los Angeles.

The 30-year-old actress had noticeably lost weight as she revealed her midriff in a cutaway outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pre-Golden-Globes-luncheon.html#ixzz4V8UJVQ20


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's trolling with that Kangaroo on the dress after her trouble with Australian authorities.

I still think Depp is a d*ck in all this.


----------



## bisousx

I'm still team Amber but what the hell was she thinking to do a PSA and a letter before he pays up? SMH.


----------



## baghagg

Sasha2012 said:


> Her on-going divorce battle with Johnny Depp seems to be taking its toll.
> 
> Amber Heard looked worryingly thin as she appeared at W Magazine's Pre Golden Globe Luncheon on Saturday in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 30-year-old actress had noticeably lost weight as she revealed her midriff in a cutaway outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pre-Golden-Globes-luncheon.html#ixzz4V8UJVQ20


I think she looks exactly the same,  not overly thin nor unhealthy..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think she looks quite a bit thinner than usual.

Almost exactly one year ago at the Golden Globes (first picture):


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier in the day she looked stunning in a patterned gown at a gala event earlier in the day.

So naturally Amber Heard needed to even outshine herself later on in the day.

The 30-year-old actress glimmered in gold as he arrived at the 2017 Art Of Elysium Heaven Gala on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...number-Art-Elysium-gala-LA.html#ixzz4VChnoway


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks lovely.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's currently enduring an energy draining divorce battle with her estranged husband Johnny Depp.

But Amber Heard, 30, was sure to put her woes behind her as she sizzled in a plunging white gown as she attended the WME Nominees Golden Globe After Party at Chateau Marmont in West Hollywood on Sunday night.

The blonde bombshell - who has starred in Magic Mike XXL and The Rum Diaries -was sure to turn heads in her skimpy ensemble that flaunted her endless curves as she sauntered her way to the famed celebrity hotspot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Nominees-Golden-Globe-bash.html#ixzz4VIi9cspa


----------



## scarlet555

she truly looks better without all that makeup!! or maybe she doesn't picture well. Or she doesn't have a good make up artist.


----------



## mkr

She has a stunning face.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her body is pretty damn hot too.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://pagesix.com/2017/01/10/johnny-depp-and-amber-heards-divorce-heats-up/
*Johnny Depp and Amber Heard’s divorce heats up*

Although they’ve already reached a settlement, Johnny Depp and Amber Heard’s divorce is getting dirtier.

In court papers filed in LA, Depp’s attorney Laura Wasser called out Heard for taking her time signing the divorce agreement in what she called a “desperate and misguided attempt to maintain attention and to extort funds from Johnny,” according to the Wrap.

Meanwhile, Heard’s legal team has claimed that Depp has failed to honor their $7 million settlement by refusing to pay her agreed installments.

The actress adds in a declaration that it’s Depp who is dragging his heels: “I want my life back. I want to be divorced from Johnny now.”


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2017/01/13/amber-heard-johnny-depp-divorce-final/

*JOHNNY DEPP, AMBER HEARD DIVORCE FINAL, FINALLY*

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard will be single before dinnertime, because the judge is about to seal the deal and make their divorce final.

Amber was trying to delay the final divorce so she could take Johnny's deposition, but the judge turned thumbs down in a hearing Friday, saying enough was enough.

TMZ broke the story ... Johnny had agreed to pay Amber $7 million to settle the divorce, but Amber attempted to renegotiate the settlement. The judge ruled the $7 mil settlement stood, and that's what she'll get.

Johnny's lawyers asked the judge to impose a $100k sanction on Amber for delaying the proceeding, but the judge rejected that. She wanted Johnny to pay her attorney's fees but the judge said each should foot their own bills.


----------



## zen1965

Amber tried to renegotiate the settlement?!
'kay...


----------



## Singra

I think, according to E!, that she was asking for some more money to compensate additional lawyer's fees...



> "She also denies Depp's request for $100,000 in court sanctions and is now seeking more money in the settlement to account for the additional attorney's fees and costs associated with her request..."
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/819373/...-her-15-minutes-of-fame-through-their-divorce



Wonder if she's regretting her decision to donate all the money to charity, life is hard and the career of an actor/actress is fickle.


----------



## Sasha2012

He has had a devastating year that saw his beloved mother pass away and a bitter end to his year-long marriage to Amber Heard.

On Wednesday night, Johnny Depp took to the People's Choice Awards to thank his fans for standing by him as he accepted the Favorite Movie Icon gong at the Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles.

The 53-year-old accepted his award onstage, noting that the statue was blue before delivering an emotional speech.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anks-fans-standing-divorce.html#ixzz4WBYp2QjN


----------



## Deco

He finally showered.


----------



## Livia1

So, since the divorce is finalized can we finally get her out of this thread


----------



## rohn

Johnny Depp is a versatile actor of his days.His acting in pirates of caribbean as Jack sparrow was awesome.
Maybe there are some of you who think he is not good as an actor.
can you suggest name of some other actor who you think can play the role of jack sparrow better than Johnny.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> He finally showered.


How can you tell?


----------



## bag-mania

He put on a nice suit and maybe he ran a brush through his less-greasy-than-usual hair. 
Other than that he still gives me the feeling he's a creepy psychotic. It's something about his eyes...


----------



## Charles

Livia1 said:


> So, since the divorce is finalized can we finally get her out of this thread



Or get him out.


----------



## mkr

I'm really loving the safety pins in his ear.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> He put on a nice suit and maybe he ran a brush through his less-greasy-than-usual hair.
> Other than that he still gives me the feeling he's a creepy psychotic. It's something about his eyes...
> 
> View attachment 3579079


He definitely has cray cray eyes. And that bleached stash isn't help him either.


----------



## scarlet555

He is looking odd... I mean more odd.


----------



## mkr

His hair looks thinner/better.  But them teeth ...


----------



## gazoo

I'm shocked this is what he's become. I find him totally gross now. 

Amber should get her own thread.


----------



## Stansy

I just read that he is broke... owing money and regularly spending a million a day.... wow.


----------



## gelbergirl

bag-mania said:


> He put on a nice suit and maybe he ran a brush through his less-greasy-than-usual hair.
> Other than that he still gives me the feeling he's a creepy psychotic. It's something about his eyes...
> 
> View attachment 3579079



what's going on here?  Fillers, botox, looks odd?


----------



## Freckles1

Stansy said:


> I just read that he is broke... owing money and regularly spending a million a day.... wow.



Holy smokes that's nuts!


----------



## bag-mania

gelbergirl said:


> what's going on here?  Fillers, botox, looks odd?



He's not aging well. I don't know whether he's had work done but his lifestyle choices probably have a lot to do with it.


----------



## bag-mania

Here's a humorous take on Johnny's spending.
*
What’s eating Johnny Depp’s bank account? A horse farm, 14 homes, a bespoke cannon …

Name: *Johnny Depp.

*Age: *53.

*Monthly outgoings:* $2m (£1.6m).

*That seems a lot.* It is the figure Johnny Depp’s former business managers claim he spends.

*Depp must be earning big bucks to sustain spending like that. *That’s the problem. He has spent the past five years acting in some films that have been terribly received, but, apparently, this hasn’t been reflected in his spending patterns.

*Oh, I don’t know. He was good in **21 Jump Street**.* That was one cameo five years ago. Since then he has been in a disappointing Alice in Wonderland sequel, a disastrous Lone Ranger adaptation, a film about a naughty computer and Mortdecai.

*I forgot about Mortdecai.* Everyone forgot about Mortdecai. It made even less money than Nick of Time. Remember Nick of Time? No, nobody does. And yet it still made more money than Mortdecai.

*We should probably get back to his spending. *Yes, so, not long ago, Depp sued his business managers, claiming they had mismanaged his earnings.

*Right. *But they have now countersued, with a long list of unthinkably expensive things that they claim Depp spends money on. Such as his 14 homes.

*Sorry, 14? *They apparently include a Kentucky horse farm, an entire French village and a chain of islands in the Bahamas.

*Good lord.* They also claim he spent money on a 45 metre (150ft) yacht, regular private plane travel, a collection of fine art kept in 12 different storage facilities, a failed record company that cost $4m and the $3m cost of blasting Hunter S Thompson’s ashes into the sky with a specially made cannon.

*Give that poor man a drink. *Don’t worry, he has that covered too – the countersuit alleges that he also spends $30,000 on wine every month.

*That’s astonishing.* If the suit is accurate, it means that Depp’s spending is almost as ostentatious as that of Nicolas Cage, who at his peak blew money on castles, haunted houses, Gatsby-style parties and dinosaur skulls. And look at him now. He’s having to churn out all sorts of garbage.

*Good thing Depp gets paid so much to be in Pirates of the Caribbean, then. *Oh great, more Pirates of the Caribbean films. Punish us all, why don’t you.

*Do say:* “Can someone point Depp towards a Lidl?”

*Don’t say:* “Let’s all save him by buying Mortdecai on DVD.”

https://www.theguardian.com/film/sh...ccount-a-horse-farm-14-homes-a-bespoke-cannon


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Here's a humorous take on Johnny's spending.
> *
> What’s eating Johnny Depp’s bank account? A horse farm, 14 homes, a bespoke cannon …
> 
> Name: *Johnny Depp.
> 
> *Age: *53.
> 
> *Monthly outgoings:* $2m (£1.6m).
> 
> *That seems a lot.* It is the figure Johnny Depp’s former business managers claim he spends.
> 
> *Depp must be earning big bucks to sustain spending like that. *That’s the problem. He has spent the past five years acting in some films that have been terribly received, but, apparently, this hasn’t been reflected in his spending patterns.
> 
> *Oh, I don’t know. He was good in **21 Jump Street**.* That was one cameo five years ago. Since then he has been in a disappointing Alice in Wonderland sequel, a disastrous Lone Ranger adaptation, a film about a naughty computer and Mortdecai.
> 
> *I forgot about Mortdecai.* Everyone forgot about Mortdecai. It made even less money than Nick of Time. Remember Nick of Time? No, nobody does. And yet it still made more money than Mortdecai.
> 
> *We should probably get back to his spending. *Yes, so, not long ago, Depp sued his business managers, claiming they had mismanaged his earnings.
> 
> *Right. *But they have now countersued, with a long list of unthinkably expensive things that they claim Depp spends money on. Such as his 14 homes.
> 
> *Sorry, 14? *They apparently include a Kentucky horse farm, an entire French village and a chain of islands in the Bahamas.
> 
> *Good lord.* They also claim he spent money on a 45 metre (150ft) yacht, regular private plane travel, a collection of fine art kept in 12 different storage facilities, a failed record company that cost $4m and the $3m cost of blasting Hunter S Thompson’s ashes into the sky with a specially made cannon.
> 
> *Give that poor man a drink. *Don’t worry, he has that covered too – the countersuit alleges that he also spends $30,000 on wine every month.
> 
> *That’s astonishing.* If the suit is accurate, it means that Depp’s spending is almost as ostentatious as that of Nicolas Cage, who at his peak blew money on castles, haunted houses, Gatsby-style parties and dinosaur skulls. And look at him now. He’s having to churn out all sorts of garbage.
> 
> *Good thing Depp gets paid so much to be in Pirates of the Caribbean, then. *Oh great, more Pirates of the Caribbean films. Punish us all, why don’t you.
> 
> *Do say:* “Can someone point Depp towards a Lidl?”
> 
> *Don’t say:* “Let’s all save him by buying Mortdecai on DVD.”
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/sh...ccount-a-horse-farm-14-homes-a-bespoke-cannon


don't know how reliable this source is but if this is true, it's kind of ironic to me.  He so much wants to look like a grubby guy but he lives in the stratosphere financially


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> don't know how reliable this source is but if this is true, it's kind of ironic to me.  He so much wants to look like a grubby guy but he lives in the stratosphere financially



I don't know that he wants to look like a grubby guy. I think he IS a grubby guy who happens to have a ton of money and doesn't have a grip on the realities of financial responsibility.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I don't know that he wants to look like a grubby guy. I think he IS a grubby guy who happens to have a ton of money and doesn't have a grip on the realities of financial responsibility.


I think he wants to be like Keith Richards or Hunter S Thompson - rebel/rockstar/whatever.  He started out as a handsome teen idol and resisted that image.


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I think he wants to be like Keith Richards or Hunter S Thompson - rebel/rockstar/whatever.  He started out as a handsome teen idol and resisted that image.


Well he succeeded in shedding that old image.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been ten years since Orlando Bloom's last onscreen outing as Will Turner.

But the actor looked right at home as he hit the world premiere for Pirates of the Caribbean's fifth movie: Dead Men Tell No Tales, in Shanghai Disney Resort, China on Thursday.

The Brit actor joined his fellow leading man Johnny Depp on the red carpet, where the duo were promptly mobbed by screaming fans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndo-Bloom-Pirates-premiere.html#ixzz4gqcKbkuZ


----------



## Singra

Is he wearing makeup? 

When it comes to grubbiness it always feels like a self conscious grubbiness... for example must that handkerchief/bandanna be hanging out of his pocket like that, it's been dangling at that exact point for over a decade and the safety pins in the ear... the motherf**king safety pins!!... bless him for being so committed to one style for so long.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> Is he wearing makeup?
> 
> When it comes to grubbiness it always feels like a self conscious grubbiness... for example must that handkerchief/bandanna be hanging out of his pocket like that, it's been dangling at that exact point for over a decade and the safety pins in the ear... the motherf**king safety pins!!... bless him for being so committed to one style for so long.


and all that jewelry around his neck.....kind of hate to say it but it seems like he tries too hard to be the cool guy and it's not working so well


----------



## mkr

I think he tries to be ugly and unlikable.  It's working.


----------



## Singra

^ LOL.

He tries to be ugly and unlikeable in a way that a beautiful person (or once beautiful person) wants to be ugly and unlikeable, it's all good until you actually get treated like an ugly and unlikeable person.... judging by the crowd's response at that premiere it doesn't look like it's reached that point yet. Pity.


----------



## bag-mania

I think he periodically (or perhaps constantly) hates himself. How he presents himself on the outside is a reflection of how he's feeling inside.


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/proxy.php?image=http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/05/11/10/4030EE8E00000578-0-image-a-8_1494495801576.jpg&hash=c8df94dfc3e47fc6b2925f4a218a2bdf

If that vest chain is fob, holding actual pocket watch--will overlook his stupid safety pins.
Pocket watches are pure style.


----------



## green.bee

mkr said:


> I think he tries to be *ugly and unlikable*.  It's working.



and gross.


----------



## Pessie

sdkitty said:


> and all that jewelry around his neck.....kind of hate to say it but it seems like he tries too hard to be the cool guy and it's not working so well


Agreed, he's starting to look like a caricature of himself.  Orlando on the other hand does look cool


----------



## poopsie

he kind of looks like Russell Crowe in some of those pics


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I think he looks quite good. Like his old self, only a couple of years older.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I just saw a couple of his most recent interviews on Ellen and Jimmy Kimmel - he's promoting the new Pirates.. and he looks SO GOOD. He just looks like his old self!


----------



## Singra

From the Hollywood Reporter, it's interesting to see what an ultra wealthy movie star spends their money on...

*Johnny Depp: A Star in Crisis and the Insane Story of His "Missing" Millions*
by *Stephen Galloway*,  *Ashley Cullins*   May 10, 2017, 6:00am PDT

After the obligatory small talk, the visitors got to the point: Depp's cash flow had reached a crisis point, they declared. Even though the star had become wildly wealthy (later, Mandel would claim Depp earned more than $650 million in the 13-plus years he had been represented by The Management Group, the company Mandel had started in 1987 with his brother Robert), there just wasn't enough liquid money to cover Depp's $2 million in monthly bills.

Without a fire sale, Depp — then arguably the biggest star in Hollywood and certainly one of the best paid, thanks to the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ franchise — would never be able to meet his obligations. Not the payments on his portfolio of real estate around the world. Not the impulse purchases such as the three Leonor Fini paintings he had bought from a Manhattan gallery (the first two for $320,000, the third as a $245,000 gift for then-girlfriend Amber Heard). Not the $3.6 million he paid annually for his 40-person staff. Not the $350,000 he laid out each month to maintain his 156-foot yacht. And not the hundreds of thousands of dollars he paid to sustain his ex-partner, Vanessa Paradis, and their children, Lily-Rose and Jack.

Mandel dug into his briefcase for a one-page summary he had prepared, but Depp waved it away. Still, after three hours, the actor agreed to a compromise: He would sell his beloved Amphitrite, the yacht he had bought for $10 million and spent $8 million renovating, where he'd hosted such friends as Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie.






Getty Images
With financial pressures mounting, Depp sold his beloved 156-foot custom yacht with five staterooms in 2015. For a time, J.K. Rowling owned the boat after that.
With his consent in place, Bloom and Mandel said their goodbyes, stepped out of the house and breathed a sigh of relief. The city stretched before them. The bright light that had bathed it when they arrived was fading and would soon give way to night.

That exchange, the start of an increasingly fraught relationship between the star and his team, would culminate in the 2016 firing of Mandel and Depp's longtime agent, United Talent Agency's Tracey Jacobs, along with a $25 million lawsuit filed Jan. 13 by Depp against the Mandels' TMG, accusing them of fraud and mismanagement, among other things.

TMG has since countersued, alleging that Depp, now 53, failed to pay its commission on his income from the upcoming _Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales_ and painting a portrait of an out-of-control movie star, reeling from a nasty split from Heard and used to spending freely, including $30,000 a month on wine. The Mandels seek a court declaration that "Depp is responsible for his own financial waste"; Depp's side wants them to pay him millions, claiming they served as lawyers as well as accountants and therefore — if Depp's interpretation of a California statute is correct — had no right to a percentage of his earnings without a proper contract.

The lawsuits, along with multiple interviews conducted by _THR_, indicate that Depp's capricious behavior and poor decision-making placed him in a serious financial bind, which paved the way for the rupture with his closest advisers. (All declined to comment; while Bloom has not been fired, he has had no contact with Depp for months.)

It is unclear how the actor's problems have impacted his relationship with his sister, Christi Dembrowski, a longtime conduit to her brother and head of his production company who selected Mandel in the late 1990s as one of three potential business managers for Depp to interview. Dembrowski allegedly received $7 million in "loans" as TMG managed Depp's estate. She, like Depp, did not respond to requests for comment.

The unfolding legal battle could shake some of Hollywood's most established business traditions. Depp's new attorney is challenging the common practice of lawyers taking a percentage of their clients' earnings without a written contract. If the suit is successful, it could open the door to a host of similar challenges.






Depp’s sister, Dembrowski (far right), has managed his production company, but Depp’s lawsuit alleges that TMG paid her millions in questionable loans.
All this comes as Walt Disney Studios prepares for the May 26 release of its latest _Pirates_movie, the fifth in the series. Studio execs worry that Depp's personal peccadilloes could impact the marketing of their $230 million-budget tentpole and future of a $3.7 billion box-office franchise. Six years have passed since the last _Pirates_ installment earned more than $1 billion globally, and Depp's most recent big-budget vehicle, _Alice Through the Looking Glass_, lost hundreds of millions of dollars for Disney; now it's betting that the star's private struggles won't sink this movie, too.

Depp's demons — which seemed to surface in November 2014, when he appeared to be inebriated while presenting at the Hollywood Film Awards — became public when he was living in Australia for _Pirates 5_. Filming ran from February until July 2015, a span during which allegations of conflict between him and Heard spilled into the Australian tabloids.

"You've got to understand the kind of pressure Johnny was under in Australia," says producer Jerry Bruckheimer. "At times helicopters would follow him home. There would be so many media outside his gates that trucks were feeding them. There was so much stuff made up about him: that Johnny had a fight on set and had gone back to the States, which we both read about while we were in his trailer."


----------



## Singra

Still, sources close to the production report tales of excessive drinking, physical fights with Heard and constant lateness on set, which often left hundreds of extras waiting for hours at a time. Time and again, Bruckheimer, an assistant director and a flotilla of Disney executives led by production chief Sean Bailey were forced to huddle and debate how to handle their star's tardiness. "He's not a morning person," quips one member of that group.






Getty Images
Depp arrived at an Australian courthouse in April 2016 to face charges that he and Heard smuggled their two Yorkshire terriers into the country during production of _Pirates 5. _

"There were certainly days when our plans were challenged," says Bailey. "But no one should underestimate Johnny's passion and commitment to this character and franchise."

Several times, the production staff raised the matter of Depp's tardiness with him, both on set and in his trailer, in a largely fruitless attempt to have him toe the line.

Often, sources say, a production staffer was stationed in an unmarked car outside the Coomera, Queensland, compound that Depp had rented from Grand Prix champion Mick Doohan so that the sentinel could alert everyone the second a light was switched on in the morning (or afternoon).

"When he got up, he'd turn on the light, and the moment the light went on they'd call the line producer, who would then call the directors [Joachim Ronning and Espen Sandberg]: 'He's up! He's getting ready!' " says an on-set source. "They even had a special code term, like 'The eagle has landed.' Johnny had no idea this was going on."

Depp's lateness and alleged heavy drinking caused enough concern that Jacobs, his then-agent, got into an argument with Bruckheimer when they were waiting on a set in the Gold Coast suburb of Helensvale. "She went over to Jerry and said, 'You've got to do something! You're the producer,' " recalls the production source. "He said, 'You do something. You're the agent.' " (Bruckheimer denies the spat took place.) "Everyone was an innocent bystander watching this train wreck," the source continues. "But when Johnny came on set, he was charming, nice. He's yin and yang."



Filming shut down at one point when Depp injured himself, slicing open his finger. "That was pretty serious," says Bruckheimer. Though many outlets reported the wound was the result of a booze-fueled marital dispute, Bruckheimer suggests otherwise. "We don't really know. He got it caught in a car door, or he got it caught in a sliding door. I've heard a couple of versions."

Asked whether Depp has put his troubles behind him since then, at least one ally insists that he has. "I just saw him [on May 3]; he's never looked better," says litigator Martin Singer, who has worked with him for two decades, though not on the current lawsuits. "The guy was as fit as a fiddle."

By the time he had begun shooting _Pirates_, Depp already was withdrawing from his closest reps. Jacobs, who had signed him after seeing the late-1980s Fox series _21 Jump Street_, was ostracized and eventually fired in a short phone call. Colleagues say she was devastated. Mandel got his walking papers on March 14, 2016, in the form of a letter that insiders say stunned the business manager, who had seen Depp weeks earlier. That meeting had ended with a hug and a kiss.

By all objective measures, Depp's representatives seem to have served their client well. Following 2003's _Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl_, the actor routinely earned $20 million upfront against 20 percent of the backend per picture and had a perk package worth approximately $3 million. According to one source, he reaped more than $40 million apiece from his share of the backend of the _Pirates_ movies and made some $55 million from his profit participation on 2010's _Alice in Wonderland_, which earned $1.03 billion worldwide.


It is unclear how much Depp understood that these large numbers were not the amounts he could spend. UTA took 10 percent off the top; Bloom and Mandel each took another 5 percent; taxes and business expenses further reduced the income to far less than half the gross number. And after a trifecta of big-budget flops — 2014's _Transcendence_, 2015's _Mortdecai_ and the _Alice_ sequel in 2016 — it became clear the spigot was tightening.


Through all of this, the man behind Captain Jack Sparrow has remained largely silent, giving only one interview to _The Wall Street Journal_. "It's my money," he said on April 25. "If I want to buy 15,000 cotton balls a day, it's my thing." As for his former representatives: "I've worked very, very hard for a lot of years and trusted a lot of people, some who've clearly let me down."

***

*The Many, Many, Many Places Depp Calls Home*

Unlike his collections of classic guitars, fine art and fancy cars, the value of Depp's real estate holdings is not hard to ballpark. According to legal documents, Depp has purchased 14 residences, but a few have been sold. Today, he owns five houses in the Hollywood Hills; these homes are collectively worth about $19 million. He has sold two of his five penthouse lofts in the Eastern Columbia Building in DTLA for $5.6 million; the other three are worth roughly $6.5 million. He also owns an atoll in the Bahamas and a hamlet in France. All told, his properties are worth $50 million to $60 million.






BF Images/Michaël Zingraf/Christie’s
Depp's 37-acre compound located near Saint-Tropez in the South of France






Splash News
Depp has affectionately referred to 45-acre Little Halls Pond Cay in the Bahamas as "F—k Off Island"






James Lang/Berlin Photography
One of the actor’s downtown L.A. art deco lofts for sale

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/fe...sis-insane-story-his-missing-millions-1001513


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's a mess. That Ellen appearance was cringeworthy.

Sounds to me like he's surrounded by enablers who prop him up.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's a mess. That Ellen appearance was cringeworthy.
> 
> Sounds to me like he's surrounded by enablers who prop him up.



Why? He's always been a slow talker. He looks better, much better.


----------



## Singra

^ Yeah I don't see it. 

It's not even so much about looks for me, it's that here's this super successful person who has earned more money than the majority of people on the planet will ever have access to and he's wasted it on frivolous things that seem to have created more problems than they've solved. I think it's sad.


----------



## sdkitty

it's kind of funny.....he goes out of his way to look like a bum but then he has this lavish life with all the mansions and a huge yacht


----------



## Singra

A video of Johnny Depp being a hot mess (sorry I can't embed it)... He's his own worst enemy but it's hard to watch.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...pp-reveals-one-true-love-Dame-Judi-Dench.html



*SEE IT: Johnny Depp propped up by security guard at premiere*
Johnny Depp appeared to have trouble standing on his own two feet at the premiere of his upcoming film "Murder on the Orient Express" Friday night.

The famous actor was snapped in multiple photos being propped up by a member of security as he walked up and down the carpet.

A series of photos show him with an undone bowtie and his security personnel's hands tightly around his shoulders. The guard is also spotted leading Depp through a sea of paparazzi.

The "Edward Scissorhands" star also did an interview with "Lorraine" at the premiere where he appeared to have trouble answering questions and briefly stuttered some of his responses.

Johnny Depp's drinking, lateness delayed 'Pirates' filming

Depp also fueled speculation he may have been intoxicated during an episode of "The Graham Norton Show" earlier this week where he described pretending to be an animatronic version of his "Pirates of the Caribbean" character Captain Jack Sparrow during a trip to Disneyland.

A rep for Depp did not immediately respond to a Daily News request for comment.






Depp has had a turbulent past two years. In 2016, his ex-wife Amber Heard filed for divorce and accused the actor of domestic abuse and assault on numerous occasions.

The couple reached a $7 million divorce settlement in August of 2016 where Heard declared she would donate her share to charity.

The "Pirates of the Caribbean" star also faced legal troubles in 2017 in a back-and-forth battle with his former agents, Depp sued The Management Group, whose founders the Mandels are under federal probes, for $25 million in January saying they mishandled his assets and fraud.

TMG denied Depp's claims and blamed his money problems and his own wild spending habits like $30,000 a month on wine.

The Hollywood Reporter reported in May that Depp's "excessive drinking" and "constant lateness" interfered with production on "Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales."

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ped-security-guard-premiere-article-1.3611016


----------



## Freckles1

Well
That was painful


----------



## skarsbabe

He's stuttering and stammering WAY too much, even for him! haha


----------



## Maikuu

Something bad happens to him, it's sad to look at his fall.


----------



## bag-mania

Oh look. It's spring and Johnny Depp thinks he's in love again. Let the insanity begin. 

*Meet the woman Johnny Depp, 55, plans to marry - a 20-something Russian go-go dancer who was caught in a passionate PDA with the actor and has moved into his Hollywood home*
Johnny Depp's new girlfriend is a Russian go-go dancer who he wants to marry, DailyMail.com has learned exclusively.

Polina Glen, who is believed to be in her mid-twenties, met Depp, 55, at a party in LA last year, a source close to her told DailyMail.com.

Depp was pictured in a steamy embrace with a 'mystery woman' earlier this year at a hotel in Belgrade, Serbia - but DailyMail.com has now identified the woman as Polina. She was also pictured walking alongside him in May 2018 while he was on tour in Moscow with his band, The Hollywood Vampires.

Polina, who is originally from St. Petersburg, is a trained dancer and choreographer. She has been living with the multimillionaire actor at his Sunset Boulevard mansion.

The friend said: 'Polina met Johnny at a party in LA. She gets invited to a lot of stuff and ran into him. She's a dancer and a hot girl.

'She was just chilling at the party and didn't know who he was when he came over to introduce himself. They hit it off.

'He's got legal issues with his ex-wife and then here's this beautiful young Russian dancer, that doesn't want anything and doesn't even know who he is. The Russian girls don't know him. They have no clue about actors and people always look different in person.

This is Depp's first relationship since divorcing from actress Amber Heard, who filed for a restraining order

'When she found out who he was, she was happy.'

The Pirates of the Caribbean star has not been romantically linked with anyone since he separated with ex-wife Amber Heard.

The actress filed for divorce from Depp in May 2016 stating that he had been 'verbally and physically' abusive towards her. Their divorce was finalized in January 2017, with Heard receiving a $7million divorce settlement.

In a wide-ranging interview with Depp last June, Rolling Stone reported that those close to Depp had begged him not to wed Heard and get a pre-nup – both of which he ignored. 

Depp has had a litany of legal woes in recent years. He is currently embroiled in multiple lawsuits against his former business managers claiming that they squandered the majority of his estimated $650 million movie fortune. He has also filed a $50 million defamation lawsuit against Heard.

Polina, whose family live in Russia, is believed to have come to the US two years ago to further her career as a dancer.

The insider said: 'She's really sweet and caring. She's very talented. I'm sure Johnny assists but she's off doing her own thing.

'She is very low-key. She goes to her dance choreography from his place and she comes back. I don't think anyone knows she's living there.'

The source told DailyMail.com that the couple are very much in love and that he wants to marry her.

'Polina said that they are going to get married and that he wants to go to Russia to meet her parents.'

Her parents, Irina and Gennady Glen, live in St. Petersburg. 

Attempts to reach Polina Glenn and her mother, Irina, were unsuccessful. Depp did not respond to a request for comment.




Depp was pictured walking side-by-side with the brunette last May while he was on tour in Moscow with his band The Hollywood Vampires, though her identity was unknown until now

Irina Glen was born in Soviet Kazakhstan and studied electrical power installations at St Petersburg State Polytech University.

She has a private business selling willow herbal tea from Karelia, a region in north-west Russia. She travels regularly in particular to Italy. In February 2015, Irina qualified as a travel guide and Italian translator.





Polina, whose family live in Russia, is believed to have been in the US for two years, furthering her career as a dancer when she met Depp 

From her public Instagram account, Polina has posted several pictures from St. Petersburg in the last week, including one from a dance studio. On Sunday, she posted a sultry image, dressed in spandex, with the caption: 'Your Easter Bunny.'

In June 2018, she posted a picture on an empty road with a desert scene, writing: 'Road trip, anyone? My next stop is Europe.'

At the same time, Depp and his bandmates, Alice Cooper and Joe Perry, were performing a slew of dates across Europe.

The source continued: 'Other women in his life are tearing him apart and it has been very easy for him to fall in love with her.

'She's not looking for anything from him. She's real. She's young. When you're 55 and you meet a twenty-something, there's no drama. It's fresh. You're completely head over heels. She's got a beautiful body.

'She's not a gold-digger. She's very down-to-earth and I think that's why he loves her so much because she's not the LA crowd, she's not looking for money.

'I think for a superstar that's very comforting. Someone that doesn't already know you and wants your money? That's a big thing.'

The insider said that although the couple have traveled to Russia and other parts of Europe together, they spend most of their time together settled in his luxury Hollywood home.

'He doesn't like spending time away from her but she understands that he's got a band and he's touring. When he comes back, they are together all the time.

'They are a puppy love couple. They sit together. I think he shows her old movies in his theater. He falls asleep a lot in his chair during the movies.

'Johnny is really busy, he works all the time. He's exhausted a lot.

'There's alcohol in the house. I'm sure he's drinking. There's weed in the house. He's smoking but I don't think that's a big deal.

'She loves his music, he plays the piano for her.'

The source also gave exclusive details of what it's like to be in the home of Depp.

'He makes guests sign NDAs when they stay at his house.

'He's got a lot of old guitars everywhere, its very musician. He's got a movie theater in there. Its very old school and homey, lots of wood.'

The insider said that Polina, who is only a few years older that Depp's model daughter Lily-Rose, was unconcerned by the age difference.

'It's about personality. Who's going to say no to Johnny Depp? The guy's a superstar.

'She's got a mansion and she's super hooked up now. She's a dancer, not saying she's got nothing, but there's a lot of potential there with him. I'm sure he'll be pulling strings for her now, she's getting into bigger things. Her dancing is picking up. She's cleaned up her Instagram account. She's doing music videos.'

Polina appears to have been living in LA and working on her dance career since 2017 but has been making regular trips home to Russia.

She took part in dance project, Playground LA, and was trained by choreographer Tevyn Cole.

On April 13 this year, she gave a dancing master class at the dance studio BAZA in St Petersburg.

As a child, she played violin in a local orchestra. On her LiveJournal page in 2011, she posted that she was attending dance school and was having arguments over this with her mother, apparently because she refused to pay for classes.

In 2012, Polina won a beauty contest ran by a local bar, Nebar, in St Petersburg, becoming 'Miss Nebar 2012'.

The contest was run by DJ Alexey Romeo. The main prize was dinner with him, a Mediterranean cruise and a gift card worth 100,000 rubles or $1,570.

Read more:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6941023/Johnny-Depps-new-girlfriend-Russian-dancer.html


----------



## bag-princess

I love how this person says “I don’t think anyone knows she is living there”  after telling everyone she lives there![emoji849]


----------



## sdkitty

is he a friend of Nick Cage?
I wonder what his daughter thinks of this


----------



## m_ichele

Yeah.....that’s not going to end well [emoji19]


----------



## MACBA

careful with Russian women, they're pretty maneater


----------



## Irishgal

“Go-go dancer”. Is that what they call it now? [emoji13]


----------



## Encore Hermes

He’s been on a dark path for awhile


----------



## remainsilly

bag-mania said:


> Oh look. It's spring and Johnny Depp thinks he's in love again. Let the insanity begin.
> 
> *Meet the woman Johnny Depp, 55, plans to marry - a 20-something Russian go-go dancer who was caught in a passionate PDA with the actor and has moved into his Hollywood home*
> Johnny Depp's new girlfriend is a Russian go-go dancer who he wants to marry, DailyMail.com has learned exclusively.
> 
> Polina Glen, who is believed to be in her mid-twenties, met Depp, 55, at a party in LA last year, a source close to her told DailyMail.com.
> 
> Depp was pictured in a steamy embrace with a 'mystery woman' earlier this year at a hotel in Belgrade, Serbia - but DailyMail.com has now identified the woman as Polina. She was also pictured walking alongside him in May 2018 while he was on tour in Moscow with his band, The Hollywood Vampires.
> 
> Polina, who is originally from St. Petersburg, is a trained dancer and choreographer. She has been living with the multimillionaire actor at his Sunset Boulevard mansion.
> 
> The friend said: 'Polina met Johnny at a party in LA. She gets invited to a lot of stuff and ran into him. She's a dancer and a hot girl.
> 
> 'She was just chilling at the party and didn't know who he was when he came over to introduce himself. They hit it off.
> 
> 'He's got legal issues with his ex-wife and then here's this beautiful young Russian dancer, that doesn't want anything and doesn't even know who he is. The Russian girls don't know him. They have no clue about actors and people always look different in person.
> 
> This is Depp's first relationship since divorcing from actress Amber Heard, who filed for a restraining order
> 
> 'When she found out who he was, she was happy.'
> 
> The Pirates of the Caribbean star has not been romantically linked with anyone since he separated with ex-wife Amber Heard.
> 
> The actress filed for divorce from Depp in May 2016 stating that he had been 'verbally and physically' abusive towards her. Their divorce was finalized in January 2017, with Heard receiving a $7million divorce settlement.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Depp last June, Rolling Stone reported that those close to Depp had begged him not to wed Heard and get a pre-nup – both of which he ignored.
> 
> Depp has had a litany of legal woes in recent years. He is currently embroiled in multiple lawsuits against his former business managers claiming that they squandered the majority of his estimated $650 million movie fortune. He has also filed a $50 million defamation lawsuit against Heard.
> 
> Polina, whose family live in Russia, is believed to have come to the US two years ago to further her career as a dancer.
> 
> The insider said: 'She's really sweet and caring. She's very talented. I'm sure Johnny assists but she's off doing her own thing.
> 
> 'She is very low-key. She goes to her dance choreography from his place and she comes back. I don't think anyone knows she's living there.'
> 
> The source told DailyMail.com that the couple are very much in love and that he wants to marry her.
> 
> 'Polina said that they are going to get married and that he wants to go to Russia to meet her parents.'
> 
> Her parents, Irina and Gennady Glen, live in St. Petersburg.
> 
> Attempts to reach Polina Glenn and her mother, Irina, were unsuccessful. Depp did not respond to a request for comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depp was pictured walking side-by-side with the brunette last May while he was on tour in Moscow with his band The Hollywood Vampires, though her identity was unknown until now
> 
> Irina Glen was born in Soviet Kazakhstan and studied electrical power installations at St Petersburg State Polytech University.
> 
> She has a private business selling willow herbal tea from Karelia, a region in north-west Russia. She travels regularly in particular to Italy. In February 2015, Irina qualified as a travel guide and Italian translator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polina, whose family live in Russia, is believed to have been in the US for two years, furthering her career as a dancer when she met Depp
> 
> From her public Instagram account, Polina has posted several pictures from St. Petersburg in the last week, including one from a dance studio. On Sunday, she posted a sultry image, dressed in spandex, with the caption: 'Your Easter Bunny.'
> 
> In June 2018, she posted a picture on an empty road with a desert scene, writing: 'Road trip, anyone? My next stop is Europe.'
> 
> At the same time, Depp and his bandmates, Alice Cooper and Joe Perry, were performing a slew of dates across Europe.
> 
> The source continued: 'Other women in his life are tearing him apart and it has been very easy for him to fall in love with her.
> 
> 'She's not looking for anything from him. She's real. She's young. When you're 55 and you meet a twenty-something, there's no drama. It's fresh. You're completely head over heels. She's got a beautiful body.
> 
> 'She's not a gold-digger. She's very down-to-earth and I think that's why he loves her so much because she's not the LA crowd, she's not looking for money.
> 
> 'I think for a superstar that's very comforting. Someone that doesn't already know you and wants your money? That's a big thing.'
> 
> The insider said that although the couple have traveled to Russia and other parts of Europe together, they spend most of their time together settled in his luxury Hollywood home.
> 
> 'He doesn't like spending time away from her but she understands that he's got a band and he's touring. When he comes back, they are together all the time.
> 
> 'They are a puppy love couple. They sit together. I think he shows her old movies in his theater. He falls asleep a lot in his chair during the movies.
> 
> 'Johnny is really busy, he works all the time. He's exhausted a lot.
> 
> 'There's alcohol in the house. I'm sure he's drinking. There's weed in the house. He's smoking but I don't think that's a big deal.
> 
> 'She loves his music, he plays the piano for her.'
> 
> The source also gave exclusive details of what it's like to be in the home of Depp.
> 
> 'He makes guests sign NDAs when they stay at his house.
> 
> 'He's got a lot of old guitars everywhere, its very musician. He's got a movie theater in there. Its very old school and homey, lots of wood.'
> 
> The insider said that Polina, who is only a few years older that Depp's model daughter Lily-Rose, was unconcerned by the age difference.
> 
> 'It's about personality. Who's going to say no to Johnny Depp? The guy's a superstar.
> 
> 'She's got a mansion and she's super hooked up now. She's a dancer, not saying she's got nothing, but there's a lot of potential there with him. I'm sure he'll be pulling strings for her now, she's getting into bigger things. Her dancing is picking up. She's cleaned up her Instagram account. She's doing music videos.'
> 
> Polina appears to have been living in LA and working on her dance career since 2017 but has been making regular trips home to Russia.
> 
> She took part in dance project, Playground LA, and was trained by choreographer Tevyn Cole.
> 
> On April 13 this year, she gave a dancing master class at the dance studio BAZA in St Petersburg.
> 
> As a child, she played violin in a local orchestra. On her LiveJournal page in 2011, she posted that she was attending dance school and was having arguments over this with her mother, apparently because she refused to pay for classes.
> 
> In 2012, Polina won a beauty contest ran by a local bar, Nebar, in St Petersburg, becoming 'Miss Nebar 2012'.
> 
> The contest was run by DJ Alexey Romeo. The main prize was dinner with him, a Mediterranean cruise and a gift card worth 100,000 rubles or $1,570.
> 
> Read more:
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6941023/Johnny-Depps-new-girlfriend-Russian-dancer.html


I feel for the guy.
Alcohol is a tough b@stard to beat. Tougher than drugs, people tell me.
Johnny, if you read any of this sh!t on a useless purseforum(?!):

those randolph sunglasses are the bomb--among few polarized they make & great blue lens. Useless for piloting. But flashy lizard earpieces & way cool. I tried on, because respect. But did not buy. Just surface image, not useful.
you have talent as an actor. A wide range & fantastic emotion depth onscreen.  https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertainment/johnny-depp-10-roles-that-made-him-a-film-icon.html/ Do not discount that. Or waste the gift. Believe.
Omg, seek help. You CAN get sober. And deserve the joy of doing so.
The bimbos are bimbos, dear. They will not fill the inner void. Probably will video you being a drunken a$$ then sue. Sorry. But you invite this with your addiction & issues. Fix both, done. It is possible.
I continue to watch your movies & hope you see the great stuff, worth working to save. Amazing talent, troubled lifestyle.


----------



## Niki9911

I read the whole thread and I must say.. isn't it funny that now, after Heard seems to be the abuser, NOBODY talks s*** about that after slandering Depp the whole time? He wasn't proven guilty at any time but yet many were quick to judge him but now the same happens with her and nobody says anything. This confuses me quite a bit.


----------



## sdkitty

Niki9911 said:


> I read the whole thread and I must say.. isn't it funny that now, after Heard seems to be the abuser, NOBODY talks s*** about that after slandering Depp the whole time? He wasn't proven guilty at any time but yet many were quick to judge him but now the same happens with her and nobody says anything. This confuses me quite a bit.


not that I'm a fan of Heard but where was it shown or proven that she was an abuser?  of whom?


----------



## Flatsy

Niki9911 said:


> I read the whole thread and I must say.. isn't it funny that now, after Heard seems to be the abuser, NOBODY talks s*** about that after slandering Depp the whole time? He wasn't proven guilty at any time but yet many were quick to judge him but now the same happens with her and nobody says anything. This confuses me quite a bit.


Johnny Depp's pathetic lawsuit has proven nothing of the kind.  All it's proven is that he's still directing his rage at a woman who stood up to him and moved on with her life.  

His life is a shambles because his ego is out of control and all he does is indulge his many addictions.  That GQ article in which he was unable to open the door to his own damn house because every member of his scumbag entourage was asleep and unable to help him is one of the most pathetic things ever.


----------



## Grande Latte

Lawsuits will not solve anything. 
Depp needs to get his act together, find peace and maturity at this age. He's already been blessed enough this life, I hope he finds ways to share his success, and inspire others, maybe that will make him more balanced as a whole.


----------



## bag-mania

His lawyers are dragging poor James Franco into it. Apparently he lived in the same apartment complex as Amber. They subpoenaed Franco to find out if he remembers Amber's face looking bruised three years ago.


----------



## chowlover2

What happened to the Johnny who was in Gilbert Grape?


----------



## m_ichele

chowlover2 said:


> What happened to the Johnny who was in Gilbert Grape?


 I could be mistaken but I remember reading something about how during this filming, things were pretty dark for him.


----------



## m_ichele

I don’t recall if this is what I read way back when but here ya go https://ew.com/article/2014/02/16/gilbert-grape-at-20-when-johnny-met-leo/

Depp has acknowledged the dark cloud that consumed him during _Gilbert Grape_, laying the bulk of the blame on the character (and not his romantic life). “That mixed-up family and him being responsible, those issues clung to me. Making that movie was a bad time. I was as deep in the soup as I could be,” he told _Playboy_ in 1996. “I was soused, drinking heavily, really doing myself in. When it gets constant, when you’re going to sleep drunk, waking up and starting to drink again, that stuff will try to kill you. … At one point I was living on coffee and cigarettes, no food, no sleep.”


----------



## dangerouscurves

Have you guys heard or read about the last update on Johnny Depp and Amber Heard. Some of us was really on the money. Amber is a wicked woman.


----------



## dangerouscurves




----------



## akoko

I'm surprised this hasn't gained more attention. I feel quite sorry for Jonny, although obviously he has made a series of mistakes as well.


----------



## CobaltBlu

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/ente...pp-over-abuse-claims-in-new-leaked-audio.html

_The Daily Mail _has released a second recording of the pair arguing, after Heard appeared to admit to "hitting" Depp in a bombshell clip released by the UK tabloid last week. 

In the latest clip, Heard appears to taunt her former husband over his claims that she physically abused him. 

"Tell the world Johnny, tell them: 'I Johnny Depp, a man, I'm a victim too of domestic violence'... and see how many people believe or side with you," she says. 

"Do you know I'm a 115, well not anymore, but I was a 115lb, almost 115lb woman," Heard continues. 

"You're going to get up on the stand, Johnny, and say, she started it? Really?" 

Meanwhile, Depp complains that his reputation has been irreparably compromised by the very public legal action taken against him. 

"You are f**king killing me. Your f**king people are trying to kill me," he tells Heard. 

"You've turned me into a... my boy goes to school and has kids go, 'So your f**king dad's a wife beater?'" 

According to the _Daily Mail_, the recording is from a phone call that took place in the midst of the couple's divorce in 2016, before the pair settled out of court for US$7 million, at Depp's request. 

"I've been through the f**king hurt. You've been through the f**king hurt. I love you more than anything in life," Depp says to Heard. 

"I do not want to go into a f**king court with you. I do not want to f**king tarnish your name... I want this to be done peacefully, between us." 


Two years on from the settlement, Heard went public with claims that she was a victim of domestic violence. Although Depp was not named, he retaliated with a US$50 million defamation lawsuit. 
****

wow.


----------



## meluvs2shop

CobaltBlu said:


> https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/ente...pp-over-abuse-claims-in-new-leaked-audio.html
> 
> _The Daily Mail _has released a second recording of the pair arguing, after Heard appeared to admit to "hitting" Depp in a bombshell clip released by the UK tabloid last week.
> 
> In the latest clip, Heard appears to taunt her former husband over his claims that she physically abused him.
> 
> "Tell the world Johnny, tell them: 'I Johnny Depp, a man, I'm a victim too of domestic violence'... and see how many people believe or side with you," she says.
> 
> "Do you know I'm a 115, well not anymore, but I was a 115lb, almost 115lb woman," Heard continues.
> 
> "You're going to get up on the stand, Johnny, and say, she started it? Really?"
> 
> Meanwhile, Depp complains that his reputation has been irreparably compromised by the very public legal action taken against him.
> 
> "You are f**king killing me. Your f**king people are trying to kill me," he tells Heard.
> 
> "You've turned me into a... my boy goes to school and has kids go, 'So your f**king dad's a wife beater?'"
> 
> According to the _Daily Mail_, the recording is from a phone call that took place in the midst of the couple's divorce in 2016, before the pair settled out of court for US$7 million, at Depp's request.
> 
> "I've been through the f**king hurt. You've been through the f**king hurt. I love you more than anything in life," Depp says to Heard.
> 
> "I do not want to go into a f**king court with you. I do not want to f**king tarnish your name... I want this to be done peacefully, between us."
> 
> 
> Two years on from the settlement, Heard went public with claims that she was a victim of domestic violence. Although Depp was not named, he retaliated with a US$50 million defamation lawsuit.
> ****
> 
> wow.


Holy crap! This is messy. I read that he was physically and verbally abusive but the newest claims show the complete opposite.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Holy crap! This is messy. I read that he was physically and verbally abusive but the newest claims show the complete opposite.


sad that this guy who is very talented and was really considered very hot and beloved by many has sunk to this level.  He is a serious actor and hopefully he'll get some good roles (not necessarily the very commerical stuff like Pirates) and make some better choices in future female companions.


----------



## imgg

meluvs2shop said:


> Holy crap! This is messy. I read that he was physically and verbally abusive but the newest claims show the complete opposite.


This is why I always like to take things on a case by case basis instead of all thinking all men are guilty and women never lie.


----------



## CeeJay

Something about her has always wrinkled my chains, so when I heard this .. I thought, well .. he was with Vanessa how many years and there were never any reports of him abusing her?!?!  It's not okay for either person to be abusive, but there are times when it's not the male, but the female.  I had a male colleague go through this and I used to see him come in with the bruises; it wasn't pretty.


----------



## gazoo

So damn messy. This right here is what happens when you meet that one person that pushes buttons in you you didn't know existed within you. Explains why Johnny's exes all claimed he was never violent with them. Cause he wasn't. He met Amber and led with his pecker and she in her feistiness (using the term generously) riled him up and they both behaved appallingly. Her taunting him is disgusting. That he hit her as well is disgusting. He has paid a heavier price, lost Disney money and will forever have the footnote of "abusive husband" in his narrative. She already had that footnote after being arrested for striking or manhandling her female partner years earlier at that airport. Messy and gross.

Don't leap into relationships people. And if the person doesn't bring out the best in you, run like hell in the other direction. Cautionary tale right here.


----------



## byzina

I used to think they were both quite abusive and not balanced and things heated up quickly during their fights. But still I sympathized with Amber as she looked physically weaker and because of Johnny's unstable past. Having listened to some extracts from the recording I am surprised that the situation was totally different and Johnny sounds quite sensible and calm. He said he had tried to leave the place every time it was obvious they were going to fight.
I'm guessing what she feels now as everyone knows the truth.


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> sad that this guy who is very talented and was really considered very hot and beloved by many has sunk to this level.  He is a serious actor and hopefully he'll get some good roles (not necessarily the very commerical stuff like Pirates) and make some better choices in future female companions.



I remember this, what a mess here on tpf: anyone who doubted or questioned Amber was automatically misogynistic and an anti- feminist, despite her history of abusing her partner at an airport and then cops being involved were called homophobic, till one of the cops involved who arrested Amber said she was openly gay and witnessed the abuse and arrested Amber for domestic abuse.  Then you have Amber despite her arrest against her lesbian partner  become a poster child for domestic abuse and gives passionate speeches.  Well that’s very scary, she abused a woman partner and it was brushed under the rug.  She may have been abusing Johnny as much as he abused her, and poof like magic she can speak for all abused women.


----------



## limom

Wow, why were those tapes not released earlier?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Whoa.  I knew she was a tough girl, but that’s unreal.


----------



## limom

this is so disturbing.... Could the tapes be tampered AKA super fakes?
Is he insurable at this point?
Is he sober right now?
I feel sorry for the dude, however he is not a saint, imho.
His situation is very sad (a senior addict) but he still has the upper hand in that relationship, imho
He is suing Amber for defamation of character..... Come on, man.
https://people.com/movies/johnny-depp-50-million-defamation-lawsuit-amber-heard/


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> this is so disturbing.... Could the tapes be tampered AKA super fakes?
> Is he insurable at this point?
> Is he sober right now?
> I feel sorry for the dude, however he is not a saint, imho.
> His situation is very sad (a senior addict) but he still has the upper hand in that relationship, imho
> He is suing Amber for defamation of character..... Come on, man.
> https://people.com/movies/johnny-depp-50-million-defamation-lawsuit-amber-heard/


I think he was an older man (not old but no longer young) who got used by a young woman (willingly).  So it was his own stupid fault in a way but I don't blame him for suing her.  He lost a lot.  And it apparently wasn't even revenge on her part, just evil intent.


----------



## scarlet555

I don't understand the part in the audio where she says, 'people are not going to believe I put make up on to fake the bruise', is he saying she did that or is she threatening him that no one will believe she actually did it?  It's weird to mention that.


----------



## bag-mania

scarlet555 said:


> I don't understand the part in the audio where she says, 'people are not going to believe I put make up on to fake the bruise', is he saying she did that or is she threatening him that no one will believe she actually did it?  It's weird to mention that.



I'm not sure either. Maybe he had accused her of it earlier or maybe she's saying she did it. She's a nasty piece of work and he's a pathetic mess. It's hard for me to feel sympathetic towards them.


----------



## limom

They are two toxic individuals, imo.

She is beautiful.
He is rich.
This is all I know for sure.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> They are two toxic individuals, imo.
> 
> She is beautiful.
> He is rich.
> This is all I know for sure.


and he used to be beautiful


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> and he used to be beautiful


True. He was so handsome for so long...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I always felt something shady about her. I hope she loses all the movies he did (re: Aquaman 2)


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> I always felt something shady about her. I hope she loses all the movies he did (re: Aquaman 2)


I don't like people who use other people


----------



## zen1965

scarlet555 said:


> I remember this, what a mess here on tpf: anyone who doubted or questioned Amber was automatically misogynistic and an anti- feminist, ....



This all day.
Same when Bruce turned into Caitlyn.
Same when Meghan pulled her stunt at Eugenie‘s wedding.


----------



## scarlet555

bag-mania said:


> I'm not sure either. Maybe he had accused her of it earlier or maybe she's saying she did it. She's a nasty piece of work and he's a pathetic mess. It's hard for me to feel sympathetic towards them.



yeah, at this point, it seems certain, she is not the innocent person she claims to be, I don't think she is saying all lies either, they are both messed up.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> They are two toxic individuals, imo.
> 
> She is beautiful.
> He is rich.
> This is all I know for sure.



THIS. Love your post,* limom *

Am very pragmatic by nature, and usually just want the facts w/o fluff
This post truly sums up my opinion about them

Maybe could have added one (1) additional line:
"And NOT interested in either of them any more"

Landed on this thread randomly, lol!


----------



## scarlet555

This I believe was posted 10 months ago

I found it interesting


----------



## dangerouscurves

gazoo said:


> So damn messy. This right here is what happens when you meet that one person that pushes buttons in you you didn't know existed within you. Explains why Johnny's exes all claimed he was never violent with them. Cause he wasn't. He met Amber and led with his pecker and she in her feistiness (using the term generously) riled him up and they both behaved appallingly. Her taunting him is disgusting. That he hit her as well is disgusting. He has paid a heavier price, lost Disney money and will forever have the footnote of "abusive husband" in his narrative. She already had that footnote after being arrested for striking or manhandling her female partner years earlier at that airport. Messy and gross.
> 
> Don't leap into relationships people. And if the person doesn't bring out the best in you, run like hell in the other direction. Cautionary tale right here.


He never hit her. That bruises on her face were fake.


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> He never hit her. That bruises on her face were fake.



That's not true.



scarlet555 said:


> I remember this, what a mess here on tpf: anyone who doubted or questioned Amber was automatically misogynistic and an anti- feminist, ....



Yes, cause her being physical with her doesn't mean she was lying about him being physical with him, nor that she deserved it.  I've been hit by women and while I don't condone that, I've never hit them back.  There's no reason for anyone to be physical, but there's even less of a reason for men to be physical with women due to their obvious physical advantage.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> That's not true.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, cause her being physical with her doesn't mean she was lying about him being physical with him, nor that she deserved it.  I've been hit by women and while I don't condone that, I've never hit them back.  There's no reason for anyone to be physical, but there's even less of a reason for men to be physical with women due to their obvious physical advantage.


Not to undermine your experience. Any kind of physical or oral altercation is never okay but from this recorded audio, it's obvious that Johnny had not hit her. And Amber even indicated that the bruises were all make-up.


----------



## BagBerry13

scarlet555 said:


> *I remember this, what a mess here on tpf: anyone who doubted or questioned Amber was automatically misogynistic and an anti- feminist, despite her history of abusing her partner at an airport *and then cops being involved were called homophobic, till one of the cops involved who arrested Amber said she was openly gay and witnessed the abuse and arrested Amber for domestic abuse.  Then you have Amber despite her arrest against her lesbian partner  become a poster child for domestic abuse and gives passionate speeches.  Well that’s very scary, she abused a woman partner and it was brushed under the rug.  She may have been abusing Johnny as much as he abused her, and poof like magic she can speak for all abused women.


Oh I remember that very well because I was one of those on the receiving end. I saw through her right from the beginning because something about her whole story didn't add up. Plus her history of violence and her aggressive father (learned behaviour on her part). On the other side we've had someone who never had a record of domestic abuse but even had his ex which he cheated on with the "abused" woman come out and confirm this. People think because he did drugs and drinks he's automatically violent when in fact if you watch any of his interviews he seems rather calm, slow, almost sedated. How is someone like that gonna attack in a fast manner a young athletic woman?! She's a homewrecker so I wouldn't put this above her either.


scarlet555 said:


> I don't understand the part in the audio where she says, 'people are not going to believe I put make up on to fake the bruise', is he saying she did that or is she threatening him that no one will believe she actually did it?  It's weird to mention that.


I personally always believed it was make-up because it looked like a "movie bruise", not a real one. It looked like a bruise someone in a film would have, there was no swelling or blood in the eye, just colour. I've had bruises in my face and none of them looked like hers.


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> Not to undermine your experience. Any kind of physical or oral altercation is never okay but from this recorded audio, it's obvious that Johnny had not hit her. And Amber even indicated that the bruises were all make-up.



Again, this is not true.  There were multiple times BOTH of them physically abused each other.  He admitted to getting physical with her.  She submitted over 300 pages of incidents and he submitted evidence too.  HE claimed she faked the bruises.  She was seen by police and inspected.  Do you honestly think they would't have figured out any bruises were fake?
I'm baffled people still think he's innocent.



BagBerry13 said:


> On the other side we've had someone who never had a record of domestic abuse but even had his ex which he cheated on with the "abused" woman come out and confirm this. People think because he did drugs and drinks he's automatically violent when in fact if you watch any of his interviews he seems rather calm, slow, almost sedated. How is someone like that gonna attack in a fast manner a young athletic woman?! She's a homewrecker so I wouldn't put this above her either.



Depp most definitely has a history of violent behavior.



BagBerry13 said:


> I've had bruises in my face and none of them looked like hers.



Cause you're more of an expert than the police who deal with domestic violence daily.  Got it.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, have I missed something?! When was Johnny Depp charged and convicted of domestic abuse? There was a divorce going on in which she brought up those claims but decided to settle with him out of court. If all of this was true and she's so feisty why didn't she push to go through with the trial to prove her claims? I can't remember the police confirming anything and submitting evidence doesn't equal a conviction. This smells very Jussie Smollett to me.


----------



## scarlet555

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, have I missed something?! When was Johnny Depp charged and convicted of domestic abuse? There was a divorce going on in which she brought up those claims but decided to settle with him out of court. If all of this was true and she's so feisty why didn't she push to go through with the trial to prove her claims? I can't remember the police confirming anything and submitting evidence doesn't equal a conviction. This smells very Jussie Smollett to me.



The police testimony will be used in Johnny Depp lawsuit.  The two cops who answered the call did not see any injuries.

Johnny Depp also submitted photos of her abusing him. 

Amber Heard has pictures and friends also coroborate her story.  But if you consider her friends story and her photos, you also have to consider Johnnys friend
, Stanhope who corroborated his story as well and of course his photos.  And also consider Johnny's ex wife (Lori Anne Allison) And exes; Vanessa Paridis and Winona Ryder who have made public statements in support of Johnny Depp.

Now before defending one or the other, one should listen to the tapes as well. 

Yes Men abuse exist, and far less reported. 
Yes women abuse exist, no one said it didn’t.   Yes even if you are an abuser you can be abused, though the mentality of an abuser has little space for that, it is not impossible.   Even if you are a liar or drunk you can still be abused.  Even if you have police records of abusing your ex partners, (Amber) you can still be abused- but if that’s true even if you have history of violence, you can also still be abused or a victim of abuse. 

History of violence (Depp) and history of domestic violence( Heard) is a bit different, just saying. 

https://theblast.com/c/johnny-depp-amber-heard-lawsuit-lapd-officers-testimony-abuse-defamation

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ith-amber-heard-who-is-telling-the-truth/amp/

From Wikipedia (lol):

*Depp* was arrested in Vancouver in 1989 for assaulting a security guard after the police were called to end a loud party at his hotel room. He was also arrested in New York City in 1994 after causing significant damage to his room at The Mark Hotel, where he was staying with Kate Moss.

Now both have fcked up history, so can’t act like one of them is a saint can we? But man, those tapes really don’t look good for Amber...


----------



## BagBerry13

Agree, history of violence and history of domestic abuse are two different things. And attacking a security guard when you're drunk and in your 20s is something different than a record of domestic abuse. He hasn't shown violent behaviour ever since the late 90s so it clearly was something he did in his younger years and being under influence. All this backed up by ex-partners. She on the other hand has a history specifically for domestic abuse.

Also if he really abused her why would he be so stupid to go after her with a defamation lawsuit where everything could come out when he got away easy with the out of court settlement? Again, something doesn't add up and she's of course trying to use his past drug use and current alcohol consumption as proof that he's violent which is stupid. Everyone reacts different under influence. Some get aggressive, others slow down and become lovey-dovey.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> Again, this is not true.  There were multiple times BOTH of them physically abused each other.  He admitted to getting physical with her.  She submitted over 300 pages of incidents and he submitted evidence too.  HE claimed she faked the bruises.  She was seen by police and inspected.  Do you honestly think they would't have figured out any bruises were fake?
> I'm baffled people still think he's innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> Depp most definitely has a history of violent behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you're more of an expert than the police who deal with domestic violence daily.  Got it.


 She only went to the court with the bruises, the bruises were never inspected by the police. If the bruises were inspected by the police, Johnny would have been arrested. Funnily, the bruises also appears on gossip magazines.
Every one with alcohol problem might have history of violent behavior but Johnny has never hit a woman. I am not saying Johnny is innocent in his relationship, he just didn't hit her.
There has never been a case of Johnny hitting women until Amber came along.....


----------



## limom

While none of his other relationships had (reportedly)incidences of domestic violence, this does not prove nor disprove anything went on with Amber.
Addicts are unpredictable and lie all the time. It could have been a mutually abusive relationship, it happens.
In any case, it is a good thing that those two separated as they truly are like oil and vinegar.


----------



## Charles

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, have I missed something?! When was Johnny Depp charged and convicted of domestic abuse? There was a divorce going on in which she brought up those claims but decided to settle with him out of court. If all of this was true and she's so feisty why didn't she push to go through with the trial to prove her claims? I can't remember the police confirming anything and submitting evidence doesn't equal a conviction. This smells very Jussie Smollett to me.



Last time I checked, you don't have to be convicted of a crime to commit domestic abuse.


----------



## Charles

That Johnny!  What a gem.
https://pagesix.com/2020/02/26/cour...exts-threatening-to-burn-ex-wife-amber-heard/

'He allegedly wrote on Nov. 6, 2013, “Let’s burn Amber,” the court heard.  The court was told he allegedly texted Bettany again that day to say, “Let’s drown her before we burn her!!! I will f–k her burnt corpse afterwards to make sure she is dead.”'


----------



## bag-mania

He's a disgusting man.

Hey Charles, we agree on something for a change.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> That Johnny!  What a gem.
> https://pagesix.com/2020/02/26/cour...exts-threatening-to-burn-ex-wife-amber-heard/
> 
> 'He allegedly wrote on Nov. 6, 2013, “Let’s burn Amber,” the court heard.  The court was told he allegedly texted Bettany again that day to say, “Let’s drown her before we burn her!!! I will f–k her burnt corpse afterwards to make sure she is dead.”'


This doesn't prove he abused her. Some people when angry would send text or write on their Facebook status crazy things.


----------



## imgg

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hing-door-Johnny-Depps-head-clocking-jaw.html


----------



## scarlet555

From the link above:  SMH

There are also pictures of Elon Musk with bruises on his face while dating Amber Heard and some are speculating the same thing happened to him and he is too wealthy to admit to being a victim.  

*TRANSCRIPT OF AMBER HEARD'S AUDIO TAPE 'CONFESSION' OF 'CLOCKING' JOHNNY DEPP *
JOHNNY DEPP: Probably just s****y lock. Anyway.

AMBER HEARD: I didn't do that.

JD: I opened the bathroom door when you were knocking on it. After a few times I opened and you know, you just kept coming, you just kept going, you just kept going, kept going. I tried to close the door three times, you know, please, please just do you know.

AH: Hey.

JD: And then, wait and then, then I, I, I, I accidentally, I swear when I was trying to close the door, I guess it scraped your toes.

AH: It did.

JD: I didn't, you know, I didn't mean to do that. I don't know. I bent down and you either pushed or you kicked. I think you kicked the door open. I mean the door. Yeah, more open so that it would hit me and it hit me.

AH: No I didn't mean to, I didn't know that was going to.

JD: Wait, wait. It hit me in the f**king head.

AH: But I did not mean to do that. I don't know what you're talking about.

JD: I was bent down behind the door.

AH: I did not do anything to, I did not kick a door or push a door so that it would hit you. I did not, I swear that I don't even, that did not, it was not my intention. I think I remember when the door scraped my toes. I, um, I, I reacted, but this whole, the door thing, I, I remember I never did that. That wasn't on purpose. I might've done it on accident.

JD: Okay. So let's say that was an accident.

AH: Right. It was.

JD: I then stood up, I don't even know if I said, I mean, I might've said like, what the f**k, you know, whatever. Cause I'd just been hit in the head with a f**king corner of the door.

AH: I'm so sorry. I did not, I'm sorry.

JD: And then I stood up and then you f**king clock me.

AH: I remember hitting you as a response to the door thing. And I'm really sorry about hitting you with the door or hitting your head, I did not mean to, nor erm.

JD: You didn't mean to hit me in the head with the door but you meant to punch me in the jaw?

AH: I did mean, I meant to hit you, and I did not do this thing with the door, I do remember, I did mean to hit you.

JD: So that you didn't mean?

AH: The door? No, god, no, I didn't.

JD: But punching me in the jaw you did?

AH: Okay. I'm sorry I hit you. I didn't mean to hit you but it was in response. I just reacted in response to my foot. I just reacted and I'm sorry. It's below me.

JD: Your foot. That was why you punched me?

AH: Yeah, but I'm sorry, I'm sorry If I


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> From the link above:  SMH
> 
> There are also pictures of Elon Musk with bruises on his face while dating Amber Heard and some are speculating the same thing happened to him and he is too wealthy to admit to being a victim.
> 
> *TRANSCRIPT OF AMBER HEARD'S AUDIO TAPE 'CONFESSION' OF 'CLOCKING' JOHNNY DEPP *
> JOHNNY DEPP: Probably just s****y lock. Anyway.
> 
> AMBER HEARD: I didn't do that.
> 
> JD: I opened the bathroom door when you were knocking on it. After a few times I opened and you know, you just kept coming, you just kept going, you just kept going, kept going. I tried to close the door three times, you know, please, please just do you know.
> 
> AH: Hey.
> 
> JD: And then, wait and then, then I, I, I, I accidentally, I swear when I was trying to close the door, I guess it scraped your toes.
> 
> AH: It did.
> 
> JD: I didn't, you know, I didn't mean to do that. I don't know. I bent down and you either pushed or you kicked. I think you kicked the door open. I mean the door. Yeah, more open so that it would hit me and it hit me.
> 
> AH: No I didn't mean to, I didn't know that was going to.
> 
> JD: Wait, wait. It hit me in the f**king head.
> 
> AH: But I did not mean to do that. I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> JD: I was bent down behind the door.
> 
> AH: I did not do anything to, I did not kick a door or push a door so that it would hit you. I did not, I swear that I don't even, that did not, it was not my intention. I think I remember when the door scraped my toes. I, um, I, I reacted, but this whole, the door thing, I, I remember I never did that. That wasn't on purpose. I might've done it on accident.
> 
> JD: Okay. So let's say that was an accident.
> 
> AH: Right. It was.
> 
> JD: I then stood up, I don't even know if I said, I mean, I might've said like, what the f**k, you know, whatever. Cause I'd just been hit in the head with a f**king corner of the door.
> 
> AH: I'm so sorry. I did not, I'm sorry.
> 
> JD: And then I stood up and then you f**king clock me.
> 
> AH: I remember hitting you as a response to the door thing. And I'm really sorry about hitting you with the door or hitting your head, I did not mean to, nor erm.
> 
> JD: You didn't mean to hit me in the head with the door but you meant to punch me in the jaw?
> 
> AH: I did mean, I meant to hit you, and I did not do this thing with the door, I do remember, I did mean to hit you.
> 
> JD: So that you didn't mean?
> 
> AH: The door? No, god, no, I didn't.
> 
> JD: But punching me in the jaw you did?
> 
> AH: Okay. I'm sorry I hit you. I didn't mean to hit you but it was in response. I just reacted in response to my foot. I just reacted and I'm sorry. It's below me.
> 
> JD: Your foot. That was why you punched me?
> 
> AH: Yeah, but I'm sorry, I'm sorry If I


YIKES!!!!


----------



## limom

Thank god , those two did not spawn,
.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DUN DUN DUN!

https://deadline.com/2020/03/johnny...ismissal-denied-domestic-violence-1202894527/


----------



## dangerouscurves




----------



## dangerouscurves

#justiceforjohnny


----------



## sdkitty

starting to look like War of the Roses


----------



## dangerouscurves

Didn't we call her out in this in back then? We questioned the bruises on her face and we were called victim-blaming.


----------



## MACBA

I don't understand what happened between them but her career is almost done.  He's got more luck in this case


----------



## limom

MACBA said:


> I don't understand what happened between them but her career is almost done.  He's got more luck in this case


And a better PR firm, imho.


----------



## sdkitty

MACBA said:


> I don't understand what happened between them but her career is almost done.  He's got more luck in this case


she didn't really have a big career did she?  I've never seen her in anything and couldn't name a movie she was in


----------



## MACBA

sdkitty said:


> she didn't really have a big career did she?  I've never seen her in anything and couldn't name a movie she was in


she was in aquaman, the danish girl and magic mike xxl that's all I can remember


----------



## Livia1

Johnny is on Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/johnnydepp/?utm_source=ig_embed


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> she didn't really have a big career did she?  I've never seen her in anything and couldn't name a movie she was in


No, she hadn't! She became known after she starred in that film with Johnny on which they got "involved".
Since then she hasn't really made an impact movie-wise. I was actually surprised how she even got that _Aquaman_ role. I'm sure it had all to do with her acting skills and not with her looks in a tight fitting bodysuit.

If this all turns out to be true and she lied, I'd say she's pretty much done in Hollywood. I mean Penélope Cruz has a bigger pull than Amber and she spoke out against her (basically). Same with Winona and Vanessa. Getting roles in Hollywood on that level is all about connections and if people like you. If the lead role says they don't wanna work with Amber Heard because of this she won't get the job. Plus of course the influence Johnny still has left.


----------



## limom

BagBerry13 said:


> No, she hadn't! She became known after she starred in that film with Johnny on which they got "involved".
> Since then she hasn't really made an impact movie-wise. I was actually surprised how she even got that _Aquaman_ role. I'm sure it had all to do with her acting skills and not with her looks in a tight fitting bodysuit.
> 
> If this all turns out to be true and she lied, I'd say she's pretty much done in Hollywood. I mean Penélope Cruz has a bigger pull than Amber and she spoke out against her (basically). Same with Winona and Vanessa. Getting roles in Hollywood on that level is all about connections and if people like you. If the lead role says they don't wanna work with Amber Heard because of this she won't get the job. Plus of course the influence Johnny still has left.


Agree in part, that Hollywood is mostly about connections.
But it is also about talent as well, I don’t know that she is that great of an actress but there is no denying that she looked great in that suit and that was the main goal in casting her, imho.
However, let’s not forget that Roman Polanski and Woody Allen are still well regarded by some and are working constantly....
So there is no reason to completely reject Amber imho plus I don’t believe that Johnny is 100% innocent either.
So in short,  if she is hired for some roles for which she is qualified that would not stop many from watching the movies, imo.
In addition, I put a great grain of salt regarding the actresses who spoke on behalf of Johnny. He might have a great relationship with them as a friend and former lover, it does not mean he is that way now.
As far as Vanessa Paradis, she has zero interest in speaking against her children’s father, obviously.
Let them both live their lives the best they can.
Johnny is a great actor and has so much to offer. If he can be insured, he will work again.
Amber also deserves a chance. Is she violent? It appears so according to two former partners.
Does it stop her from being a serviable  actress?
Nope.


----------



## BagBerry13

limom said:


> Agree in part, that Hollywood is mostly about connections.
> But it is also about talent as well, I don’t know that she is that great of an actress but there is no denying that she looked great in that suit and that was the main goal in casting her, imho.
> However, let’s not forget that Roman Polanski and Woody Allen are still well regarded by some and are working constantly....
> So there is no reason to completely reject Amber imho plus I don’t believe that Johnny is 100% innocent either.
> So in short,  if she is hired for some roles for which she is qualified that would not stop many from watching the movies, imo.
> In addition, I put a great grain of salt regarding the actresses who spoke on behalf of Johnny. He might have a great relationship with them as a friend and former lover, it does not mean he is that way now.
> As far as Vanessa Paradis, *she has zero interest in speaking against her children’s father*, obviously.
> Let them both live their lives the best they can.
> Johnny is a great actor and has so much to offer. If he can be insured, he will work again.
> Amber also deserves a chance. Is she violent? It appears so according to two former partners.
> Does it stop her from being a serviable  actress?
> Nope.


Um, she has lots of interest given that this is the woman who destroyed her relationship! 50/50 obviously since Johnny participated. She could throw them both under the bus.
Re: Polanski and Allen I've got a controversial stance so I won't elaborate on that. Though I do not understand why people still work with Polanski.

Weinstein proved that even if you're a qualified actress it doesn't mean you're gonna work if you're blacklisted. Nobody wants to work with a liar especially if that liar is a liability for future projects. Anyone working with her would've to keep in my mind that she could twist their words in the future or try to screw them. This is way harder to penalise than actual crimes like Polanski or Weinstein pulled off. This is too vague of a "flaw" or "crime" to take a stance against so people will cover their as*es by not hiring her. Certainly a franchise like _Aquaman_. Plus of course she gave the whole #metoo movement a nice little sucker punch by doing all this. So any of the actresses involved in that movement who also have production companies (e.g. Reese Witherspoon) wouldn't want to work with her even though they might not even like Johnny Depp simply because she did that to the movement.
And she's still a homewrecker so what woman would want to work with her?!


----------



## limom

BagBerry13 said:


> Um, she has lots of interest given that this is the woman who destroyed her relationship! 50/50 obviously since Johnny participated. She could throw them both under the bus.
> Re: Polanski and Allen I've got a controversial stance so I won't elaborate on that. Though I do not understand why people still work with Polanski.
> 
> Weinstein proved that even if you're a qualified actress it doesn't mean you're gonna work if you're blacklisted. Nobody wants to work with a liar especially if that liar is a liability for future projects. Anyone working with her would've to keep in my mind that she could twist their words in the future or try to screw them. This is way harder to penalise than actual crimes like Polanski or Weinstein pulled off. This is too vague of a "flaw" or "crime" to take a stance against so people will cover their as*es by not hiring her. Certainly a franchise like _Aquaman_. Plus of course she gave the whole #metoo movement a nice little sucker punch by doing all this. So any of the actresses involved in that movement who also have production companies (e.g. Reese Witherspoon) wouldn't want to work with her even though they might not even like Johnny Depp simply because she did that to the movement.
> And *she's still a homewrecker so what woman would want to work with her?!*




In Hollywood?
We all know how it goes...
Nobody would be working, men or women!
Why are you so sure that Amber is done or should be shunned?
I


----------



## BagBerry13

limom said:


> In Hollywood?
> We all know how it goes...
> Nobody would be working, men or women!
> Why are you so sure that Amber is done or should be shunned?
> I


Yeah it used to be like that but now I feel like there's a bit more accountability. Actors have actually opinions instead of "oh, we all got along so well on set".

I've never said shunned. She's done because she was a nobody to begin with. She was no Angelina Jolie hooking up with Brad which btw even had backlash for St. Angie in the beginning. Amber had no career so no one will notice if she slowly slips away. Johnny plugged her out of oblivion and that's where she's going again.


----------



## limom

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah it used to be like that but now I feel like there's a bit more accountability. Actors have actually opinions instead of "oh, we all got along so well on set".
> 
> I've never said shunned. She's done because she was a nobody to begin with. She was no Angelina Jolie hooking up with Brad which btw even had backlash for St. Angie in the beginning. Amber had no career so no one will notice if she slowly slips away. *Johnny plugged her out of oblivion and that's where she's going again*.



Really?
I thought that she was a well established model prior to being with him?
Honestly, she is aging out of the physical roles, so she might be off our screens anyways.
Not everybody can be Halle Berry and age like fine wine.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Really?
> I thought that she was a well established model prior to being with him?
> Honestly, she is aging out of the physical roles, so she might be off our screens anyways.
> Not everybody can be Halle Berry and age like fine wine.


from what I've been, her claim to fame these days is having pics taken with her various girlfriends


----------



## BagBerry13

limom said:


> Really?
> I thought that she was *a well established model* prior to being with him?
> Honestly, she is aging out of the physical roles, so she might be off our screens anyways.
> Not everybody can be Halle Berry and age like fine wine.


Model of what? I haven't seen her modelling sh*t! At least not with any high-end brands. Or do you mean like hand model?!


----------



## limom

BagBerry13 said:


> Model of what? I haven't seen her modelling sh*t! At least not with any high-end brands. Or do you mean like hand model?!



So she is one of those? Is she a Melanie or simply an imaginary model?
Never mind she briefly modeled.


Here is her early work according to Wikipedia.
Not too shabby, imho
*Early work (2003—2007)*
Heard's earliest acting work included appearances in two music videos, Kenny Chesney's "There Goes My Life" and Eisley's "I Wasn't Prepared", and small supporting roles in the television series _Jack & Bobby_ (2004), _The Mountain_ (2004), and _The O.C._ (2005). She made her film debut in a minor role in the sports drama _Friday Night Lights_ (2004), followed by small supporting roles in films such as _Drop Dead Sexy_ (2005), _North Country_ (2005), _Side FX_ (2005), _Price to Pay_ (2006), _You Are Here_ (2006), and _Alpha Dog_ (2006), and guest starring spot in an episode of the police procedural _Criminal Minds_.

Heard's first starring role was playing the main character's love interest in The CW's teen drama _Hidden Palms_, which the network wanted to replace summer reruns of other series aimed for teenage audiences. The series premiered in the United States on May 30, 2007 to mixed to negative reviews. It was also unpopular with audiences, leading the CW to air only eight of the planned 12 episodes before canceling it.[10][11] The same year, Heard also appeared in the short movie _Day 73 with Sarah_,[12] the critically panned teen drama _Remember the Daze_, and an episode of the Showtime series _Californication_.[13]


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> So she is one of those? Is she a Melanie or simply an imaginary model?
> Never mind she briefly modeled.
> 
> 
> Here is her early work according to Wikipedia.
> Not too shabby, imho
> *Early work (2003—2007)*
> Heard's earliest acting work included appearances in two music videos, Kenny Chesney's "There Goes My Life" and Eisley's "I Wasn't Prepared", and small supporting roles in the television series _Jack & Bobby_ (2004), _The Mountain_ (2004), and _The O.C._ (2005). She made her film debut in a minor role in the sports drama _Friday Night Lights_ (2004), followed by small supporting roles in films such as _Drop Dead Sexy_ (2005), _North Country_ (2005), _Side FX_ (2005), _Price to Pay_ (2006), _You Are Here_ (2006), and _Alpha Dog_ (2006), and guest starring spot in an episode of the police procedural _Criminal Minds_.
> 
> Heard's first starring role was playing the main character's love interest in The CW's teen drama _Hidden Palms_, which the network wanted to replace summer reruns of other series aimed for teenage audiences. The series premiered in the United States on May 30, 2007 to mixed to negative reviews. It was also unpopular with audiences, leading the CW to air only eight of the planned 12 episodes before canceling it.[10][11] The same year, Heard also appeared in the short movie _Day 73 with Sarah_,[12] the critically panned teen drama _Remember the Daze_, and an episode of the Showtime series _Californication_.[13]


She has some experience but with this bio, she makes Meghan Markle look like a star.
Her claim to fame is being ex-wife of Depp


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> She has some experience but with this bio, she makes Meghan Markle look like a star.
> Her claim to fame is being ex-wife of Depp


Agreed, that she never had a regular starring role but she was still working.
Let’s face it, she is no powerhouse but she is still a working actress.
Oh, she was one of flap person?
Yep, I got it. Won’t be the first, won’t be the last...


----------



## BagBerry13

limom said:


> So she is one of those? Is she a Melanie or simply an imaginary model?
> Never mind she briefly modeled.
> 
> 
> Here is her early work according to Wikipedia.
> Not too shabby, imho
> *Early work (2003—2007)*
> Heard's earliest acting work included appearances in two music videos, Kenny Chesney's "There Goes My Life" and Eisley's "I Wasn't Prepared", and small supporting roles in the television series _Jack & Bobby_ (2004), _The Mountain_ (2004), and _The O.C._ (2005). She made her film debut in a minor role in the sports drama _Friday Night Lights_ (2004), followed by small supporting roles in films such as _Drop Dead Sexy_ (2005), _North Country_ (2005), _Side FX_ (2005), _Price to Pay_ (2006), _You Are Here_ (2006), and _Alpha Dog_ (2006), and guest starring spot in an episode of the police procedural _Criminal Minds_.
> 
> Heard's first starring role was playing the main character's love interest in The CW's teen drama _Hidden Palms_, which the network wanted to replace summer reruns of other series aimed for teenage audiences. The series premiered in the United States on May 30, 2007 to mixed to negative reviews. It was also unpopular with audiences, leading the CW to air only eight of the planned 12 episodes before canceling it.[10][11] The same year, Heard also appeared in the short movie _Day 73 with Sarah_,[12] the critically panned teen drama _Remember the Daze_, and an episode of the Showtime series _Californication_.[13]


I've seen _North Country_ and I've seen _The O.C._ Neither of these roles seem to be memorable since I can't tell you what character she played. Must've been so mind blowing that I can't even remember.
And I don't know how seriously I can take someone who's been in at least two James Franco films and one Nicholas Cage film. lol


----------



## limom

BagBerry13 said:


> I've seen _North Country_ and I've seen _The O.C._ Neither of these roles seem to be memorable since I can't tell you what character she played. Must've been so mind blowing that I can't even remember.
> *And I don't know how seriously I can take someone who's been in at least two James Franco films and one Nicholas Cage film. *lol


It is a check.
The real test is if she continues to be in the Aquaman franchise.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Has anyone seen this from last year?


----------



## dangerouscurves

What LOGICALLY might have really happened.


----------



## dangerouscurves

He still needs a shower.



Livia1 said:


> Johnny is on Instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/johnnydepp/?utm_source=ig_embed


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yes, they have a toxic relationship but it is not okay to lie and throw someone under the bus and become the poster child of #metoo movement when you are the abuser!


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> Has anyone seen this from last year?



The background music is killing me.
What do they expect from Franco?
Yeah, we did coke, we might have had a threesome..blah. Blah blah.
WTF cares?
They are freaking addicts. They party. They do crap they forgot. They do crap they wish they could forget.
Is this really news?


----------



## dangerouscurves

It should not be news but it does put Amber in a bad light, doesn't it? During her relationship with Johnny she cheated on him with Elon Musk and some more others. Before we say, everyone cheats in Hollywood, I would like to emphasize what a liar, patholoigical liar, Amber is. The only time Johnny lied in this mess is when he said he cut his fingers him self when it was actually Amber who caused it.


limom said:


> The background music is killing me.
> What do they expect from Franco?
> Yeah, we did coke, we might have had a threesome..blah. Blah blah.
> WTF cares?
> They are freaking addicts. They party. They do crap they forgot. They do crap they wish they could forget.
> Is this really news?


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> It should not be news but it does put Amber in a bad light, doesn't it? During her relationship with Johnny she cheated on him with Elon Musk and some more others. Before we say, everyone cheats in Hollywood, I would like to emphasize what a liar, patholoigical liar, Amber is. The only time Johnny lied in this mess is when he said he cut his fingers him self when it was actually Amber who caused it.


They are all adults. No children were harmed. He is a fifty plus man, he needs to move on....
What did he think? Amber is hot, 20 years younger and seems to prefer women. Did he really think that she was going to be faithful? He cheated on Vanessa with her...
They each got what they wanted/needed. It is over. 
Johnny is blessed with a family, a great talent. He looks like he smells but there are plenty of girls who would gladly replace Amber.
Keep it moving.
There is a pandemic. He is rich as heck, I don’t care.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Imagine, if it was the other way around. Funny how when it first came out people got on the Johnny-Depp-Is-Over Party bandwagon then and now when the table is turned people don't care anymore. Where are the angry #metoo movement and domestic-abuse warriors, are they only for women? My intention here is that we are aware Johnny is the victim. I totally understand that we are in a pandemic and that people are dying. But then again, why are we here posting and commenting? By the way Johnny didn't cheat on Vanessa. Johnny wanted to marry Vanessa but Vanessa didn't want to marry him and they broke up for other reasons. But yeah, keep it moving as you say, but I won't stop posting what I think is worth to post on this thread.


limom said:


> They are all adults. No children were harmed. He is a fifty plus man, he needs to move on....
> What did he think? Amber is hot, 20 years younger and seems to prefer women. Did he really think that she was going to be faithful? He cheated on Vanessa with her...
> They each got what they wanted/needed. It is over.
> Johnny is blessed with a family, a great talent. He looks like he smells but there are plenty of girls who would gladly replace Amber.
> Keep it moving.
> There is a pandemic. He is rich as heck, I don’t care.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> Imagine, if it was the other way around. Funny how when it first came out people got on the Johnny-Depp-Is-Over Party bandwagon then and now when the table is turned people don't care anymore. Where are the angry #metoo movement and domestic-abuse warriors, are they only for women? My intention here is that we are aware Johnny is the victim. I totally understand that we are in a pandemic and that people are dying. But then again, why are we here posting and commenting? By the way Johnny didn't cheat on Vanessa. Johnny wanted to marry Vanessa but Vanessa didn't want to marry him and they broke up for other reasons. But yeah, keep it moving as you say, but I won't stop posting what I think is worth to post on this thread.


There are many reasons why Vanessa did not marry him. She was right all along...
BTW, she married Samuel.. So what was up with Johnny Depp?
Anyways, I was not there and neither were you.
So who knows what really happened?
At the end of the day, he is an addict which by definition are not the best and most reliable narrator/truth tellers, in my experience.


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> Imagine, if it was the other way around. Funny how when it first came out people got on the Johnny-Depp-Is-Over Party bandwagon then and now when the table is turned people don't care anymore. Where are the angry #metoo movement and domestic-abuse warriors, are they only for women? My intention here is that we are aware Johnny is the victim. I totally understand that we are in a pandemic and that people are dying. But then again, why are we here posting and commenting? *By the way Johnny didn't cheat on Vanessa. *Johnny wanted to marry Vanessa but Vanessa didn't want to marry him and they broke up for other reasons. But yeah, keep it moving as you say, but I won't stop posting what I think is worth to post on this thread.


Oh c'mon! You don't really believe that, do you? He cheated on Vanessa with Amber on that film they shot. Shortly after they broke up. Classic "Mr & Mrs Smith" scenario.


----------



## dangerouscurves

From what I've gathered on the internet, he didn't cheat on her. They've broken up even before they made the Rum Diary, he just announced it way later.


BagBerry13 said:


> Oh c'mon! You don't really believe that, do you? He cheated on Vanessa with Amber on that film they shot. Shortly after they broke up. Classic "Mr & Mrs Smith" scenario.


----------



## dangerouscurves

From what I have googled there are many reasons why they split but no cheating reported. Vanessa said in her interview with Harper's Bazaar that if something in a relationship never works from the beginning, it will never work. Some people said that Johnny chose his mother instead of Vanessa since Vanessa and his mother never got along. And Johnny said specifically in an interview why he didn't marry Vanessa: "*If Vanessa wanted to get hitched, why not*. But the thing is, I'd be so scared of ruining her last name! She's got such a good last name." From this sentence I assume it was Vanessa who never wanted to marry him, just like what a lot of people say. Why Vanessa never wanted to marry him, I don't know. For the french, marriage is really not that important.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> From what I have googled there are many reasons why they split but no cheating reported. Vanessa said in her interview with Harper's Bazaar that if something in a relationship never works from the beginning, it will never work. Some people said that Johnny chose his mother instead of Vanessa since Vanessa and his mother never got along. And Johnny said specifically in an interview why he didn't marry Vanessa: "*If Vanessa wanted to get hitched, why not*. But the thing is, I'd be so scared of ruining her last name! She's got such a good last name." From this sentence I assume it was Vanessa who never wanted to marry him, just like what a lot of people say. Why Vanessa never wanted to marry him, I don't know*. For the french, marriage is really not that important.*


And yet she married Samuel, why now?
Imo, they were an open couple, Vanessa got tired of his messiness...and his crazy antics...Let’s face it he is a total addict... he looked like hell... And Amber was the shiny new object....For the French marriage is not important, however discretion is appreciated. He had none.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I thought he was sober in the last several years when he was with Vanessa, especially after they had their first child.


limom said:


> And yet she married Samuel, why now?
> Imo, they were an open couple, Vanessa got tired of his messiness...and his crazy antics...Let’s face it he is a total addict... he looked like hell... And Amber was the shiny new object....For the French marriage is not important, however discretion is appreciated. He had none.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> I thought he was sober in the last several years when he was with Vanessa, especially after they had their first child.


No way, he was a functioning alcoholic at best. They lived a bohemian life at all times....
Even by French standard, he had a problem with alcohol.. and who knows about the drugs.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Well, he was sober after their daughter was born then he started drinking again when his relatioship started to get sour with Amber. But that is beside the point in my opinion. Alcoholics don't always abuse their people. From the leaked audio recordings, you can hear that though he was drunk, he never hit Amber. It was Amber who was not only physically violent towards him but also mentally abusive by insulting him over and over. 


limom said:


> No way, he was a functioning alcoholic at best. They lived a bohemian life at all times....
> Even by French standard, he had a problem with alcohol.. and who knows about the drugs.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> Well, he was sober after their daughter was born then he started drinking again when his relatioship started to get sour with Amber. But that is beside the point in my opinion. Alcoholics don't always abuse their people. From the leaked audio recordings, you can hear that though he was drunk, he never hit Amber. It was Amber who was not only physically violent towards him but also mentally abusive by insulting him over and over.


Agreed, Amber is verbally abusive.
And not very smart, how can she record her verbal tirades and think that it is favorable to her case?


----------



## bag-mania

*Johnny Depp Painted Messages on Mirror Using His Own Blood, Court Hears at Libel Trial*

Johnny Depp used the blood from the severed tip of his finger to paint messages on a mirror, a court heard Thursday, the third day of his libel trial against the publisher of The Sun newspaper in London.

Depp is suing Rupert Murdoch’s News Group Newspapers and journalist Dan Wootton for an article on The Sun website on April 27, 2018 that described him as a “wife beater.” Depp denies that he was violent toward his former wife Amber Heard, to whom he was married from 2015 to 2017.

Giving evidence at London’s Royal Courts of Justice, Depp said he could see “bone sticking out” after Heard allegedly threw a bottle at him, cutting off the tip of his finger. Heard denies injuring his finger.

“The damage to your finger was very serious, wasn’t it? And very painful?” Sasha Wass, The Sun’s attorney, asked. Depp agreed. Wass asked why he didn’t call for medical help immediately. “It was hours and hours before you called for any help,” she said.

Heard alleged that Depp had drank a bottle of vodka and Malbec wine, and took 10 ecstasy tablets on the day of his injury, Wass told the court.

The incident occurred at a rented house in Australia while he was filming “Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales,” shortly after their wedding in February 2015. Depp said the argument started as a disagreement over a post-nuptial agreement.

Depp said he was unhappy at the time due to his work on the film. “On every other film of the Pirates series,” Depp said he had “written everything for the character [Captain Jack Sparrow].” Depp denied he was jealous of Billy Bob Thornton, who had been working with Heard in London.

Depp accepted that the rented house in Australia was “wrecked” during their stay there. He recalled damage to the floors and sofas, saying there was “quite a lot of blood.” He was “party” to the damage, he said, but claimed it was Heard who caused the most damage. The damage was estimated as being between £100,000 ($126,000) and $189,000, the court heard.

Depp said there were several times when he told Heard: “We are a crime scene waiting to happen.”

Later in the cross-examination, Depp was accused of repeated attacks against Heard in December 2015, including grabbing her by the hair and dragging her upstairs, pulling out clumps of her hair, headbutting her, giving her two black eyes and injuries around her nose and mouth, and breaking her nose. On Dec. 16, 2015, Heard sent a text to a friend saying: “I need you. J beat me up pretty good… I’m hurt. I don’t know what to do.” Depp denied all the accusations of violence.

Depp is to give more evidence Friday, his last day on the witness stand.









						Johnny Depp Painted Messages on Mirror Using His Own Blood, Court Hears at Libel Trial
					

Johnny Depp used the blood from the severed tip of his finger to paint messages on a mirror, a court heard Thursday, the third day of his libel trial against the publisher of The Sun newspaper in L…




					variety.com


----------



## Jayne1

No surprises.  I want to hear about Amber.  Will she get the same treatment?


----------



## limom

Why would one to expose all their dirty laundry?
enough already.
Vanessa is probably so much happier without this individual.
Johnny is an acting genius but so freaking high maintenance...
He has a new legal team and imo they are out to make a buck on his back. Period.


----------



## lanasyogamama

So money doesn’t buy happiness?  Whoa.


----------



## dangerouscurves




----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Why would one to expose all their dirty laundry?
> enough already.
> Vanessa is probably so much happier without this individual.
> Johnny is an acting genius but so freaking high maintenance...
> He has a new legal team and imo they are out to make a buck on his back. Period.


This is not about money anymore. This is about a man that is misjudged and lost his credibility because of a woman that is a liar and abusive. Johnny is one case of #metoo as well.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> This is not about money anymore. This is about a man that is misjudged and lost his credibility because of a woman that is a liar and abusive. Johnny is one case of #metoo as well.


I am not referring to Johnny Depp but his attorneys.
Johnny was #metoo by whom, exactly?
Me too refers to sexual harassment/sec crimes.








						MeToo movement - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> I am not referring to Johnny Depp but his attorneys.
> Johnny was #metoo by whom, exactly?
> Me too refers to sexual harassment/sec crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeToo movement - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Sorry, I didn't write it currently. He is a victim of domestic abuse. That's what I wanted to say. My apologies.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> Sorry, I didn't write it currently. He is a victim of domestic abuse. That's what I wanted to say. My apologies.


No problem, this case is so bizarre. Nothing would surprise me at this point!


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> Sorry, I didn't write it currently. He is a victim of domestic abuse. That's what I wanted to say. My apologies.


I think it's sad that this man who was such a revered sex symbol for many and a good actor got mixed up with this younger woman and now his reputation is so damaged.  He's no saint but I think she took advantage of him.


----------



## BagBerry13

I don't think it's about money for him either. He lost a lot of money due to her accusations (Disney) and despite what we knew about him and drugs before this I don't think he wants to be referred to as a "wife beater" because I truly don't see him being that. This is about his reputation in that regard. If he hadn't stood up now tabloids in the future would've referred to him like that and that's what he wants to stop.

Also so far in this trial nothing revealed about him was anything new. Everyone already knew. But everything that came out about Amber is new. I mean Johnny got it medically confirmed that she's a sociopath and granted there are a few sociopaths in Hollywood but most of them have themselves under control. She's gonna have a hard time getting a job after this because her reputation is damaged.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't think it's about money for him either. He lost a lot of money due to her accusations (Disney) and despite what we knew about him and drugs before this I don't think he wants to be referred to as a "wife beater" because I truly don't see him being that. This is about his reputation in that regard. If he hadn't stood up now tabloids in the future would've referred to him like that and that's what he wants to stop.
> 
> Also so far in this trial nothing revealed about him was anything new. Everyone already knew. But everything that came out about Amber is new. I mean Johnny got it medically confirmed that she's a sociopath and granted there are a few sociopaths in Hollywood but most of them have themselves under control. She's gonna have a hard time getting a job after this because her reputation is damaged.


his exes are speaking out on his behalf.  I think that's helpful in the "court of public opinion"


----------



## limom

WTF writes in blood on walls?
They are both insane. At least, she is somewhat younger and possibly can improve.
He comes across as a person who never grew up and is a sad addict.
Because, he is so talented he could have made a living (unless he is no longer insurable)
He reminds me of Robert Downey Jr before he sobered up and got a good handler.








						Dear Johnny Depp, Fire Your Lawyers
					

The star actor begins a libel trial against a U.K. tabloid that called him a “wife beater.” No matter the verdict, he’s destined to lose.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Grande Latte

Oh dear, these two are going to destroy each other.
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-53472114


----------



## limom

I don’t know whom to believe but they seem to BOTH be pieces of work.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I don’t know whom to believe but they seem to BOTH be pieces of work.


there may be some truth to some things she says but I'm on his side......why would his exes be speaking up on his behalf if he was a bad guy?


----------



## Luvbolide

Grande Latte said:


> Oh dear, these two are going to destroy each other.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-53472114



This trial has deteriorated to a circular firing squad.  They are destroying their own reputations as well as each other’s reputations.  I imagine that most people would have forgotten about the initial “wife beater” comments, but this has been a couple of weeks of vivid descriptions that  are going to be much more difficult for people to forget.

Warning to Megan Markle - this could be you and your father...


----------



## Swanky

She's not too frowned upon I guess, I see her commercials everyday








						Superior Preference: Color That Says
					

Discover the article  Superior Preference: Color That Says




					www.lorealparisusa.com


----------



## scarlet555

She's getting away with a lot more than him... I find them both ridiculous at this point, but I don't believe a word out of her mouth.  She's an opportunist, who dates women when she can't get rich men to do what she wants.  If she abused Depp, imagine what she does to those poor women she dates.... wait you don't have to, wasn't she arrested and went to court for abusing her ex-gf?


----------



## BagBerry13

Swanky said:


> She's not too frowned upon I guess, I see her commercials everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superior Preference: Color That Says
> 
> 
> Discover the article  Superior Preference: Color That Says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lorealparisusa.com


It's not like L'Oréal has shown its best side in the recent Black Lives Matter events. They rather support white abusive women than Black trans women.
And L'Oréal belongs partly to Nestlé so we shouldn't support them anyway.


scarlet555 said:


> She's getting away with a lot more than him... I find them both ridiculous at this point, but I don't believe a word out of her mouth.  She's an opportunist, who dates women when she can't get rich men to do what she wants.  If she abused Depp, imagine what she does to those poor women she dates.... wait you don't have to, *wasn't she arrested and went to court for abusing her ex-gf?*


I think she was arrested twice for domestic abuse, one time in 2006 I believe. It were women both times.

I don't believe her either especially now that she heard him speak for a week in court. If she thinks she can't win this she's at least determined to take him down with her in terms of what he allegedly said about other actors and controlling her nude scenes. She's trying to destroy his reputation within the industry.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> It's not like L'Oréal has shown its best side in the recent Black Lives Matter events. They rather support white abusive women than Black trans women.
> And L'Oréal belongs partly to Nestlé so we shouldn't support them anyway.
> 
> I think she was arrested twice for domestic abuse, one time in 2006 I believe. It were women both times.
> 
> I don't believe her either especially now that she heard him speak for a week in court. If she thinks she can't win this she's at least determined to take him down with her in terms of what he allegedly said about other actors and controlling her nude scenes. She's trying to destroy his reputation within the industry.


well she may do some damage but he's a Big Hollywood star and she is Not.....so he can probably rebound from this (assuming he doesn't have too much problems with drug or alcohol abuse)


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> well she may do some damage but he's a Big Hollywood star and she is Not.....so he can probably rebound from this (assuming he doesn't have too much problems with drug or alcohol abuse)


I was more thinking about the names she was dropping like Leo DiCap, Kevin Costner, Billy Bob Thornton. These are all old(er) men with big egos. Being called nicknames by Johnny Depp might not go down well with them even if it's untrue.
His drug and alcohol abuse was never a problem when he was shooting because I think that's when he feels good about himself because he can get lost in the role. I don't think he uses while on set so he can still be hired unlike her who had no talent to begin with. Johnny is right, she got hired because of her looks, not her talent.


----------



## BagBerry13

People are finally waking up.


----------



## limom

Twice as big?
Negative.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I've watched some of body language experts videos on youtube and they all say Amber lied in her testimonies. It doesn't matter if both are ruining their own reputation at this point but at least Johnny got his name cleaned.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Very entertaining to watch


----------



## dangerouscurves

So, she cheated on Johnny Depp with Cara Delevigne, James Franco, Elon Musk and many others. This woman is piece of work.


----------



## sdkitty

so I guess they're waiting for the verdict
He wants to badly to be a rock star - makes him less cool for me








						Johnny Depp is seen arriving at pal's Surrey home after libel trial
					

The 57-year-old actor was seen rock music photographer Ross Halfin as he arrived at the abode, after checking out of his London hotel.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## beautymagpie

sdkitty said:


> so I guess they're waiting for the verdict
> He wants to badly to be a rock star - makes him less cool for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp is seen arriving at pal's Surrey home after libel trial
> 
> 
> The 57-year-old actor was seen rock music photographer Ross Halfin as he arrived at the abode, after checking out of his London hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



When's the verdict due?

He's been touring with Alice Cooper and Joe Perry from Aerosmith under 'Hollywood Vampires' for a few years. I've gone to see Alice a few times, but never been tempted by HV. Nita Strauss, AC's normal guitarist, says Johnny Depp is genuinely a very good guitarist though.


----------



## sdkitty

beautymagpie said:


> When's the verdict due?
> 
> He's been touring with Alice Cooper and Joe Perry from Aerosmith under 'Hollywood Vampires' for a few years. I've gone to see Alice a few times, but never been tempted by HV. Nita Strauss, AC's normal guitarist, says Johnny Depp is genuinely a very good guitarist though.


not sure when verdict is due
my quick search told me it's not in yet
maybe he can play guitar but I still think the overdoes it with all the jewelry, etc.  He is a good actor tho


----------



## MACBA

if only had stayed with Vanessa nothing of this would've happened.


----------



## lalame

This whole thing is a train wreck and I don't think either one of them come out well. Maybe one comes out looking less toxic but they're both clearly crazy by normal society standards.

Though re: his ex wives speaking out on his behalf... I'm not sure this really says anything. Abusive people do treat some well and others not. People can lead double lives or different circumstances cause them to act differently or there's a different motivation we're not aware of. I'm not saying he is or isn't an abuser but I just generally take this stuff with a grain of salt. My personal theory is that he was a volatile person but when matched with someone more stable, it was manageable... matched with another volatile person, they brought out the worst in each other.


----------



## bag-mania

lalame said:


> This whole thing is a train wreck and I don't think either one of them come out well. Maybe one comes out looking less toxic but they're both clearly crazy by normal society standards.
> 
> Though re: his ex wives speaking out on his behalf... I'm not sure this really says anything. Abusive people do treat some well and others not. People can lead double lives or different circumstances cause them to act differently or there's a different motivation we're not aware of. I'm not saying he is or isn't an abuser but I just generally take this stuff with a grain of salt. My personal theory is that he was a volatile person but when matched with someone more stable, it was manageable... matched with another volatile person, they brought out the worst in each other.



You’re right. I see Johnny Depp as someone who has been eroding, in both mind and body, slowly over time. He is not the same man today as he was with his exes years ago. The pairing of him and Amber created a toxic brew in which they both contributed unstable personalities. Amber is out of his life but he is still an unhealthy, unhappy man.


----------



## carmen56

Lost his libel case.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

While I've never been a fan of Depp, nor ever admired his acting, I think he's the real victim here and if he'd been a woman, he'd be a victim-hood icon by now.


----------



## lalame

I wasn't too surprised by the ruling... it seemed like they were both abusive to each other and he didn't have much grounds to say "I didn't abuse my wife at all so you can't say that." I don't have sympathy for either really; I hope they both move on and find healthier relationships and lifestyles for themselves. :/


----------



## bag-mania

Johnny was asked by Warner Bros. to step down from his role in the Fantastic Beasts franchise. I think they used the ruling in the libel case as an excuse to get rid of him. In truth he just wasn’t very good in the role. The character he plays is supposed to be a charismatic villain. Depp was just creepy.


----------



## lalame

bag-mania said:


> Johnny was asked by Warner Bros. to step down from his role in the Fantastic Beasts franchise. I think they used the ruling in the libel case as an excuse to get rid of him. In truth he just wasn’t very good in the role. The character he plays is supposed to be a charismatic villain. Depp was just creepy.
> 
> View attachment 4899571



I totally agree and would also add all the details about his insane drug/alcohol use, exorbitant and frivolous spending, and less than stellar parenting (related to the drug use) are a MAJOR brand liability for Disney. I don't think he would've had a problem with any other studio but Disney is not the one to put up with that.


----------



## bag-mania

lalame said:


> I totally agree and would also add all the details about his insane drug/alcohol use, exorbitant and frivolous spending, and less than stellar parenting (related to the drug use) are a MAJOR brand liability for Disney. I don't think he would've had a problem with any other studio but Disney is not the one to put up with that.



Disney owns the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise but they don’t own Warner Bros. and they have nothing to do with the JK Rowling movies. 

Depp sucked in the last movie and they needed to cut him loose before he cost them even more money. They had to be careful how they did it because he was under contract. The libel case provided a perfect opportunity for that.


----------



## lalame

bag-mania said:


> Disney owns the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise but they don’t own Warner Bros. and they have nothing to do with the JK Rowling movies.
> 
> Depp sucked in the last movie and they needed to cut him loose before he cost them even more money. They had to be careful how they did it because he was under contract. The libel case provided a perfect opportunity for that.



You're totally right, I was thinking of Pirates. Though still, Harry Potter is considered a children's/young adult brand and his spectacularly public character flaws are good reason enough not to keep him in association with it.


----------



## BagBerry13

lalame said:


> You're totally right, I was thinking of Pirates. Though still, Harry Potter is considered a children's/young adult brand and his spectacularly public character flaws are good reason enough not to keep him in association with it.


Well, they have no problem continue working with an anti-trans person. So clearly it's not about image.


----------



## lalame

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, they have no problem continue working with an anti-trans person. So clearly it's not about image.



I think that one's a bit harder since she created and probably still owns all the rights to the franchise and these film contracts are probably well in motion by now. They have come out to say she isn't directly involved in the Harry Pottery projects they're working on anymore.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I think there's been some new development in the Heard/Depp saga. Maybe there will be justice by default for Depp? A criminal investigation is apparently ongoing in Australia because of evidence that Heard has made false statements, an offense under the Australian Crimes Act. There's also a film out where Amber's sister is showing some friends her bruises after she allegedly got beaten by Amber.

A bit tiring to listen to, but this guy seems to have the receipts, i e court documents etc.



I haven't given Johnny Depp his proper due, maybe I've just seen him in the wrong roles? This is brilliant, with a little help from Ricky Gervais. If this is the extent of Depp's aggressive behaviour, it's safe to say that Amber was about in as much danger as the fruit bowl Depp gently turned upside down when leaving the meeting  

Team Depp.


----------



## limom

Can he get insured at this point?
How about a remake of Tango in Paris? Right up his alley.


----------



## randomlily

Ughhhh... Do we still need to give him his proper due? It's pretty obvious at this point??? I mean, come on, he's clearly living in his own world. 
I don't know if the majority of people here are older and 'fell in love with him' back in the days like my mum, but clearly he's pretty unstable and abusive. Anyone who's been in an abusive relationship can see this clearly at this point... She ain't no hero and possibly 'gold digger', but she copped a lot that she wasn't expecting from this 'man', and just because he's famous doesn't make it OK


----------



## limom

randomlily said:


> Ughhhh... Do we still need to give him his proper due? It's pretty obvious at this point??? I mean, come on, he's clearly living in his own world.
> I don't know if the majority of people here are older and 'fell in love with him' back in the days like my mum, but clearly he's pretty unstable and abusive. Anyone who's been in an abusive relationship can see this clearly at this point... She ain't no hero and possibly 'gold digger', but she copped a lot that she wasn't expecting from this 'man', and just because he's famous doesn't make it OK


Thank you!
And 100%, he might be a good actor but he is obviously not there, there.
PS: it is not a matter of age, it is a matter of perspective.


----------



## uhpharm01

Johnny Depp To Use Defamation Case Against Amber Heard To Expose ‘If Elon Musk Is The Secret Father Of Her Baby’
					

The actor is suing his ex-wife over her 2018 'Washington Post 'op-ed in which she claimed to be a victim of domestic violence.




					okmagazine.com
				












						Johnny Depp Suffers A Loss To Amber Heard In New Court Ruling
					

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard were once one of Hollywood's most famous couples. However, their brief romance ended in a very public way when...




					theblast.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Johnny Depp To Use Defamation Case Against Amber Heard To Expose ‘If Elon Musk Is The Secret Father Of Her Baby’
> 
> 
> The actor is suing his ex-wife over her 2018 'Washington Post 'op-ed in which she claimed to be a victim of domestic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Suffers A Loss To Amber Heard In New Court Ruling
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp and Amber Heard were once one of Hollywood's most famous couples. However, their brief romance ended in a very public way when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theblast.com


all so sordid and tacky.....everyone looks bad in this case


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> all so sordid and tacky.....everyone looks bad in this case



Yeah. They’re both nuts.


----------



## Sferics

_ESH_ 

What I don't understand: Why is it important who the father of her baby is? Birthday is after divorce...


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> _ESH_
> 
> What I don't understand: Why is it important who the father of her baby is? Birthday is after divorce...


that's what I was wondering


----------



## bag-mania

It’s none of Johnny’s business as long as it wasn’t him.


----------



## sdkitty

the whole thing reeks.....Johnny looks like a fool.  Elon Musk has 7 kids?  I never knew that.  Interesting that someone who can be so brilliant in business can be such an idiot in his personal life.
Amber was apparently just using both men for their money.  Now she prefers women.


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> someone who can be so brilliant in business can be such an idiot



I totally believe he likes the concept of sowing seeds in a lot of fields.
It ensures that he can pass on his genetic material as efficiently as possible and spread it widely.
I think a lot of men would - if they could afford it.


Edit: Wow, he has the 7 kids with only two women - I'll take it all back (perhaps )


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> It’s none of Johnny’s business as long as it wasn’t him.


I see your point. 


I heard that Musk had starting pursing Amber since 2012 and Johnny accused Musk of having affair with Amber while she was still married to Depp.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> I see your point.
> 
> 
> I heard that Musk had starting pursing Amber since 2012 and Johnny accused Musk of having affair with Amber while she was still married to Depp.



But if they had an affair, what is proven? Is there some legal relevance? 
Sorry for that stupid question, and if this is totally clear - I did not follow the whole story.


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> I see your point.
> 
> 
> I heard that Musk had starting pursing Amber since 2012 and Johnny accused Musk of having affair with Amber while she was still married to Depp.



Johnny and Amber were married in 2015, split up in 2016, and were divorced by 2017. Johnny had been dating other women in the early 2010s, before Amber, so if Musk was after Amber at that time Johnny was barely on the scene. They may have started  dating then but they weren’t exclusive.

Amber had a surrogate have a kid for her in 2021, four years after they were divorced. I don’t see how the baby could be relevant to Johnny in any way.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Johnny and Amber were married in 2015, split up in 2016, and were divorced by 2017. Johnny had been dating other women in the early 2010s, before Amber, so if Musk was after Amber at that time Johnny was barely on the scene. They may have started  dating then but they weren’t exclusive.
> 
> Amber had a surrogate have a kid for her in 2021, four years after they were divorced. I don’t see how the baby could be relevant to Johnny in any way.


wonder why such a young woman would use a sorrogate


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> wonder why such a young woman would use a sorrogate



I’m guessing because she’s an actress who depends on being super thin to get her roles. I suspect she’s not the only woman who would be happy to have another woman be pregnant for her if she could afford to do it.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I’m guessing because she’s an actress who depends on being super thin to get her roles. I suspect she’s not the only woman who would be happy to have another woman be pregnant for her if she could afford to do it.


call me judgmental but that seems wrong to me.  If you want a child and you can bear one, I see no good reason to have someone else carry it and give birth to it.  A child isn't an accessory.


----------



## Swanky

I loved being pregnant, I realize I'm not like the others lol


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> I loved being pregnant, I realize I'm not like the others lol



i was the same way - loved it!  even though i was as big as a small island both times i would not trade those months for anything!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Johnny and Amber were married in 2015, split up in 2016, and were divorced by 2017. Johnny had been dating other women in the early 2010s, before Amber, so if Musk was after Amber at that time Johnny was barely on the scene. They may have started  dating then but they weren’t exclusive.
> 
> Amber had a surrogate have a kid for her in 2021, four years after they were divorced. I don’t see how the baby could be relevant to Johnny in any way.


Johnny is probably just being messy but Johnny thought that Musk was the father to Amber's baby but I just found out that Amber used a surrogate


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> wonder why such a young woman would use a sorrogate


maybe she could not carry that baby...


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> Johnny is probably just being messy but Johnny thought that Musk was the father to Amber's baby but I just found out that Amber used a surrogate



He isn’t thinking rationally. Even if Musk is the father, it wouldn’t be relevant for a baby born in 2021. They divorced in 2017. I don’t know if Amber had an affair back then, but I don’t see how that could help him with his defamation lawsuit. He lost the U.K. lawsuit and I doubt he’ll win this one.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> He isn’t thinking rationally. Even if Musk is the father, it wouldn’t be relevant for a baby born in 2021. They divorced in 2017. I don’t know if Amber had an affair back then, but I don’t see how that could help him with his defamation lawsuit. He lost the U.K. lawsuit and I doubt he’ll win this one.


well much as I'm not a fan of Amber, he shouldn't be allowed to pry into her personal business if it has nothing to do with him or their marriage....makes no sense to me


----------



## Swanky

Literally me. I’m short and carried twins to term, they were 6.9 and 6.11, my DD was 8.13. I was a house and loved it 



bag-princess said:


> i was the same way - loved it!  even though i was as big as a small island both times i would not trade those months for anything!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> Literally me. I’m short and carried teins to term, they were 6.9 and 6.11, my DD was 8.13. I was a house and loved it




i kept getting asked "are you sure there aren't two in there??"     people were shocked at how big i got.  my boys were 7.4 and 8 something.  it felt like i carried them for years but i knew it would not last forever so i treasured every moment of it.


----------



## ainnieblabla

He is perfect


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> call me judgmental but that seems wrong to me.  If you want a child and you can bear one, I see no good reason to have someone else carry it and give birth to it.  A child isn't an accessory.


I am one of those women who would gladly use a surrogate.
I had a great easy pregnancy and the delivery from hell.
NICU, and more. I won’t even address what it did to my body. It would scare women from ever giving birth.
It is fantastic that technology is readily available for women like me.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wait I’m confused did both Amber and Grimes use a surrogate? I knew Musk had other kids but I didn’t realize he has 7 all together. My guess is maybe Johnny also created embryos with Amber and this is why he wants to find out who the father of her kid is. Don’t understand why he needs to bring int musk for that one.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Wait I’m confused did both Amber and Grimes use a surrogate? I knew Musk had other kids but I didn’t realize he has 7 all together. *My guess is maybe Johnny also created embryos with Amber and this is why he wants to find out who the father of her kid is*. Don’t understand why he needs to bring int musk for that one.



I’d be shocked if there were any little Depp embryos made. They weren’t together very long and I don’t see Depp as being much of a planner in that regard. I got the impression he spent much of their marriage drinking.


----------



## pixiejenna

It sounds odd but if Amber had them with Musk she may have talked Johny into doing it first. It's the only thing I can think of why he wants to know who the father of her baby is. He may not have planned for this but she may have wanted embryos as a backup insurance plan for herself.


----------



## maxxout

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think there's been some new development in the Heard/Depp saga. Maybe there will be justice by default for Depp? A criminal investigation is apparently ongoing in Australia because of evidence that Heard has made false statements, an offense under the Australian Crimes Act. There's also a film out where Amber's sister is showing some friends her bruises after she allegedly got beaten by Amber.
> 
> A bit tiring to listen to, but this guy seems to have the receipts, i e court documents etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't given Johnny Depp his proper due, maybe I've just seen him in the wrong roles? This is brilliant, with a little help from Ricky Gervais. If this is the extent of Depp's aggressive behaviour, *it's safe to say that Amber was about in as much danger as the fruit bowl Depp gently turned upside down when leaving the meeting*
> 
> Team Depp.




‘Thank you so much for posting the the Depp/Gervias video.  Love them both!  …….in as much danger as the fruit bowl….so good!!


----------



## maxxout

I always loved looking at what each of them were wearing.  They both have style.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sferics said:


> I totally believe he likes the concept of sowing seeds in a lot of fields.
> It ensures that he can pass on his genetic material as efficiently as possible and spread it widely.
> I think a lot of men would - if they could afford it.
> 
> 
> Edit: Wow, he has the 7 kids with only two women - I'll take it all back (perhaps )


I'm not exactly sure of what Elon's sowing after watching this. More like hype, fakery, superficiality and usurping others' hard work rather than true engineering and business brilliance is what it looks like. If this is true I'll never look at him the same, and also, I'm glad we didn't buy one of his cars. I'm upset this man gets to use the name of one of the most brilliant humans that has ever lived, Nikola Tesla.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm not exactly sure of what Elon's sowing after watching this. More like hype, fakery, superficiality and usurping others' hard work rather than true engineering and business brilliance is what it looks like. If this is true I'll never look at him the same, and also, I'm glad we didn't buy one of his cars. I'm upset this man gets to use the name of one of the most brilliant humans that has ever lived, Nikola Tesla.



I may have been too hasty in my judgement of Elon. Has he got Twatter by their tiny ba***lls now ? Then he's King in my estimation


----------



## limom

Please, he is just playing the market
He is not an evil genius, just somebody who is begging to be fined.
He needs more attention than the average nerd cray.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

limom said:


> Please, he is just playing the market
> He is not an evil genius, just somebody who is begging to be fined.
> He needs more attention than the average nerd cray.


He's quite the accomplished troll  I'm not sure "whose" side he's really on, maybe simply number one's.

If he's serious and taking on the "free speech for me but not for thee-ers" for real, he'll have a lot of people's support at least in that endeavour, including mine.


----------



## limom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> He's quite the accomplished troll  I'm not sure "whose" side he's really on, maybe simply number one's.
> 
> If he's serious and taking on the "free speech for me but not for thee-ers" for real, he'll have a lot of people's support at least in that endeavour, including mine.


Please, Twitter is on its last leg. 
The kids don’t use it.
The only people who seem to be enthusiastic about the platform are the journalists and the politicians. 
Freedom of speech for whom, exactly?
The Crays?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

limom said:


> Please, Twitter is on its last leg.
> The kids don’t use it.
> The only people who seem to be enthusiastic about the platform are the journalists and the politicians.
> Freedom of speech for whom, exactly?
> The Crays?


Maybe you're confusing T with FB. Or the way Twatter- the world's largest public virtual square- has been used by tyrants, large and small, to suppress, silence and lopsidedly sway public discourse is simply not an issue for you. 

To your last questions, yes, I believe in freedom of speech for you.


----------



## Swanky

Soooooo, let's discuss Depp in this thread


----------



## uhpharm01

ainnieblabla said:


> He is perfect


they both look so bad since that they said that both were mutually abusive to each other.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I've never been a particular fan of Depp, but nor am I an unfan, so my opinion on this is not because I'm a fan-girl of a certain age who can't see beyond my teenage Depp teenage fantasies. 

But I've watched a bit from the Depp/Heard trial now and if anything I'm more convinced that Depp is the main victim here. Having seen domestic abuse (male on female) up-close in two cases, I see huge red flags when it comes to what I'm hearing about Heard and her conduct towards Depp, her own personal assistant (poor soul) and, it seems, towards many other people in general. As I understand it she's been violent towards her own sister and at least one ex girlfriend.


----------



## octopus17

I'm just following this in the Daily Mail (!) and don't why his attorneys are bringing up his terrible childhood tbh. What exactly is the point they're trying to make? I mean how is it relevant to this situation? Mind you I know zilch about the legal system but am interested in how they think this will help him


----------



## uhpharm01

Cornflower Blue said:


> I'm just following this in the Daily Mail (!) and don't why his attorneys are bringing up his terrible childhood tbh. What exactly is the point they're trying to make? I mean how is it relevant to this situation? Mind you I know zilch about the legal system but am interested in how they think this will help him


they are bringing up his terrible childhood to explain why he responses to Amber the way that he does.


----------



## limom

Johnny Depp is going out as a sad sack. He seems so lost but takes zero responsibility for his actions.
He really thinks that he was not rehired for pirates because of Amber?
Come on, son. Just like Brando, his idol, he suck$ and needs real help. J/S.
I truly feel sorry for him.
As far as Amber, she is insane and brings the worst in people, imho.
Vanessa Paradis has the patience of a Saint, for real.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Johnny Depp is going out as a sad sack. He seems so lost but takes zero responsibility for his actions.
> He really thinks that he was not rehired for pirates because of Amber?
> Come on, son. Just like Brando, his idol, he suck$ and needs real help. J/S.
> I truly feel sorry for him.
> As far as Amber, she is insane and brings the worst in people, imho.
> Vanessa Paradis has the patience of a Saint, for real.



Agree. He should have stayed with Vanessa Paradis. She is a good woman, wife, and mother. But no, he, like every other rich a-hole wanted the newer, shinier make.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I tuned into his testimony with a lot of anticipation.  I had planned to hit pause anytime I had to take a call for work so I didn't miss any of it.  Holy cow what a boring mess of rambling!  I watched a lot of it, but I didn't pause for calls because I didn't have the patience to listen to all of it. His attorney would ask him a basic question like "why are you here" and 20 minutes later he was still rambling as if he believed he was the most fascinating man ever.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Depp might be a lot of things but I can't see how he'd deserve domestic or other abuse for it. For all we know, Vanessa was the one to leave him? With all of his addictions he can't have been easy to raise a family with. But again, he doesn't deserve abuse for it and a spouse living with an addict has to make that call whether to continue with the addict or not, especially if there are kids involved. Often easier said then done though.

About bringing up Depp's childhood in court, it's to show a pattern of his, how he flees the space when things get heated and has done so since he was a child being abused by his mother. His father apparently did the same, instead of protecting Depp and his siblings. Whereas Heard seems to get triggered by him trying to either diffuse the situation by leaving it to calm everything down/or him simply not being able to deal with women screaming and hurling household objects at him.

Heard seems to have taken this evasive behaviour as an invite to go full abusetard on Depp. She seems awfully entitled and has that look of imagined self-importance and expression of inappropriate glee common of people who are generally not very nice to deal with. Duchess Pump Pump is another one. This is not how true victims act.

Depp seems a broken man. He was probably very stupid and midlife crisis-ing to hook up with Heard and should have known better, but again, he doesn't deserve abuse for it.

Why is it so hard to see that men can be abused by women just as well as women are abused by men? YT is full of stories of men, black, white, whatever who have been horribly abused by girlfriends and wives.


----------



## limom

Because abused WOMEN are killed by men.
So if a small percentage of men are abused, it is sad but not an issue like children and women abused by men


----------



## Grande Latte

LibbyRuth said:


> I tuned into his testimony with a lot of anticipation.  I had planned to hit pause anytime I had to take a call for work so I didn't miss any of it.  Holy cow what a boring mess of rambling!  I watched a lot of it, but I didn't pause for calls because I didn't have the patience to listen to all of it. His attorney would ask him a basic question like "why are you here" and 20 minutes later he was still rambling as if he believed he was the most fascinating man ever.



Yeah, he's not even remotely eloquent. I didn't have the patience to listen to his testimony, but I stuck it out. Very long speech for a very short message. I didn't realize he talked this way in real life.....I mean really??? I was surprised!

It almost felt like he has some sort of communication disability.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t think he’s all there or can speak clearly or even remotely intelligent. Even in his movies he’s given short lines. Lol
He’s the proverbial actor that Hollywood relied on his looks. I haven’t liked him since 21 Jump Street. I’m that old. His smile always irked me tho.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t think he’s all there or can speak clearly or even remotely intelligent. Even in his movies he’s given short lines. Lol
> He’s the proverbial actor that Hollywood relied on his looks. I haven’t liked him since 21 Jump Street. I’m that old. His smile always irked me tho.


I'm not a huge fan but I do think he can act (or could and probably will again)......he's had three Oscar noms.  And now that he's older maybe future work will be character parts, not relying on his looks at all.

edit to add: judging by the way he has been dressing/grooming I think he might welcome getting older and doing character work.  He doesn't seem to want to look handsome.  probably modelling himself after marlon brando


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think his rambling on the stand says a lot about his mental state, and it's not good.  When you consider how attorney's prepare a client to be on the stand, they always push for clear, concise answers that say only enough to give evidence, without giving additional information that could hurt a case. When asked "Do you know what time it is" the answer is "yes" not "It's 1:30".  He is not coming anywhere close to that kind of discipline.  That says to me either he refused to give the time to be prepared by his attorneys or else this rambling is the best they could get out of him after all the prep.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I think he’s good on film portraying facial/body language emotions with little dialogue. He did that in Edward Scissorhands. If that’s what makes a great actor than so be it. I’m no expert. Plus I like fluff. No great acting needed. lol


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Because abused WOMEN are killed by men.
> So if a small percentage of men are abused, it is sad but not an issue like children and women abused by men


Don't forget children abused by women as well. It's not always the men at fault. Some women are monsters


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t think he’s all there or can speak clearly or even remotely intelligent. Even in his movies he’s given short lines. Lol
> He’s the proverbial actor that Hollywood relied on his looks. I haven’t liked him since 21 Jump Street. I’m that old. His smile always irked me tho.



Me too. I'm that old too and feel the same way.


----------



## Silverplume

I’ve always been completely immune to whatever Depp is selling. I was unimpressed with every variation of his persona.


----------



## lulu212121

I think I read that cross examination is tomorrow. I don't think he's going to do well. He rambles too much. I kind of feel sorry for him, but then I also don't after the way he treated Vanessa.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not watching, and I'm not a fan of either.  But no one deserves to be abused, at all.  People are conditioned to think that women can’t hurt or be abusive to men, but they can and she's no better than a male abuser if she's guilty.


----------



## bag-princess

i can only imagine the looks on her lawyers faces after this was played!  what a potty mouth she has! 










						Amber Heard admits to 'hitting' Johnny Depp in recording, calls him a 'f****** baby'
					

Depp claims human feces were left in his marital bed after a fight with Heard.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I'm not watching, and I'm not a fan of either.  But no one deserves to be abused, at all.  People are conditioned to think that women can’t hurt or be abusive to men, but they can and she's no better than a male abuser if she's guilty.


Who smear blood on walls?
His poor children, haven’t they seen/heard enough?
Now, they have to live with the knowledge that everyone knows for sure what a weird man their father is.
And he was verbally abusive to her. It is in texts.
This situation is pathetic.
The only winners are the law firms who are racking in revenues. J\S
Toxic couple. And he is prolonging the agony.
What is the pay off?
For real.


----------



## Deleted 698298

They are complete lunatics, both of them. Ive no sympathy for Heard even though I’m a woman and perhaps I should. She comes across so fake and scheming I would never have befriended someone like that. And the way she moves her head with those wandering eyes, she’s giving me goosebumps. Deep on the other hand should know better and keep this show under wraps for the sake of his kids, they will be dealing with some sort of trauma because of it. This whole business is just terrible.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Who smear blood on walls?
> His poor children, haven’t they seen/heard enough?
> Now, they have to live with the knowledge that everyone knows for sure what a weird man their father is.
> And he was verbally abusive to her. It is in texts.
> This situation is pathetic.
> *The only winners are the law firms who are racking in revenues. J\S
> Toxic couple. And he is prolonging the agony.*
> What is the pay off?
> For real.


there is a lawyer that said that both sides are going to look really bad when this case is over.


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> there is a lawyer that said that both sides are going to look really bad when this case is over.



Yep, you have two mentally unstable people who fell in love and proceeded to have an incredibly toxic relationship. What is the point of debating which one is slightly less crazy than the other?

Johnny Depp still has legions of fans from the old days who will support him no matter what. People love a movie star! On FB his fans were complaining about him being replaced in the Fantastic Beasts movies but the truth is he was terrible in them. The studio used the Amber situation as an excuse to fix a casting error.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> there is a lawyer that said that both sides are going to look really bad when this case is over.


Completely agree and for what?
He lost the case in London, blew 600 million dollars.
How about going back to acting? The big paydays are over for now.
Can he even be insured right now?
As far as Amber, pretty woman, a dime a dozen in Hollywood. 
She filed a counter suit now

Abuse of the courts.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Who smear blood on walls?
> His poor children, haven’t they seen/heard enough?
> Now, they have to live with the knowledge that everyone knows for sure what a weird man their father is.
> And he was verbally abusive to her. It is in texts.
> This situation is pathetic.
> The only winners are the law firms who are racking in revenues. J\S
> Toxic couple. And he is prolonging the agony.
> What is the pay off?
> For real.


He’s suing her for $50 million dollars. I don’t understand what he’s trying to prove. His career is over by the time Pirates are over. He just has no clue. Amber or no Amber, he cannot act.

She’s…. I cannot even describe her.
Yes the winners are the lawyers laughing all the way to the bank. Everyone else will be very hurt. Depp shows he has no intelligence for creating this mess. He’s too old to be this dumb.


----------



## limom

The trial is on Tv. It is comedy hour.
so thank you Johnny Depp.


----------



## Jayne1

Johnny Depp's ex-wife and GFs have said he is not what Amber is saying he is. Vanessa Paradis, Winona Ryder, Kate Moss all dispute her claims and say he was never violent to them. 

I believe them and not her.  I used to think she was so gorgeous, but now I can't see any beauty at all.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Johnny Depp's ex-wife and GFs have said he is not what Amber is saying he is. Vanessa Paradis, Winona Ryder, Kate Moss all dispute her claims and say he was never violent to them.
> 
> I believe them and not her.  I used to think she was so gorgeous, but now I can't see any beauty at all.


Watch the trial. He is a mess. IE an addict.
I don’t think the women who were with him before, knew the man on my TV.
Brain degeneration is real.
When keeping up with party Girls go wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jayne1 said:


> Johnny Depp's ex-wife and GFs have said he is not what Amber is saying he is. Vanessa Paradis, Winona Ryder, Kate Moss all dispute her claims and say he was never violent to them.
> 
> I believe them and not her.  I used to think she was so gorgeous, but now I can't see any beauty at all.


Well, that hotel room he stayed in with Kate Moss didn’t wreck itself, he’s a drug abuser and violent and/or erratic behavior often follows


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> Johnny Depp's ex-wife and GFs have said he is not what Amber is saying he is. Vanessa Paradis, Winona Ryder, Kate Moss all dispute her claims and say he was never violent to them.
> 
> I believe them and not her.  I used to think she was so gorgeous, but now I can't see any beauty at all.



An abuser won’t always abuse every person he/she is involved with. Sometimes it is a toxic combination of personalities as in this situation that brings the worst to the surface. Buttons get pushed.

As mentioned above, the Johnny Depp of today is a lot more mentally damaged from substance abuse than he was back when he was with those women. Who knows what goes on in his addled brain now?


----------



## bag-mania

He is continuing to dig a hole for himself in court. Texting can come back to haunt you. He sounds rather demented at times.

*DRUG ABUSE PICS, PRIVATE TEXTS SHOWN IN COURT ...Says He'd Have Sex with Amber's Dead Body*

*12:41 PM PT* -- Johnny Depp's drug abuse was put on full display in court, as Heard's attorney entered several photo exhibits, including images of cocaine on a table and Johnny passed out cold.

One pic showed 4 lines of coke cut on a table, along with a glass of whisky and a Keith Richards CD. Rottenborn told the jury the photo was taken when Depp was filming a documentary about Keith, and he and Amber had gotten into a fight because Johnny thought she was cheating.

The pic of Depp passed out was taken while he was working long hours shooting the film "Black Mass" ... and he'd taken opioids to "stay normal." Another photo showed huge bags of marijuana, which Rottenborn says was shot in a recording studio.

Depp has made no secret of the fact he's battled addiction. In fact, during testimony he admitted he'd been hooked on Roxicodone. A source close to Depp tells us he'd made multiple attempts to get clean before successfully kicking the addiction.

*10:23 AM PT* -- A source close to Depp tells us, "Johnny Depp is a victim of abuse. He has been since Ms. Heard made her very first false allegation in 2016, and has continued to be subject to abuse ever since, as outlined in his testimony. Today's cross-examination by Ms. Heard's attorney has proven to be no exception."

They continue, "Mr. Rottenborn's aggressive and, coincidentally, “jack-hammer” approach toward a man who has suffered extensively over the last six years proves that the mistreatment of Johnny goes well beyond Ms. Heard's grievous behavior. Colorful texts, which Johnny has already apologized for, do not equate to physical actions and Mr. Rottenborn still has not been able to connect the two, nor will he ever be able to.”

Depp was asked about a fight he and Heard had on a plane in 2014. He said the argument stemmed from a scene she had to do with *James Franco* in an upcoming project. He said he believed Franco and Heard were having an affair.

*Johnny Depp* is getting grilled on the stand, with *Amber Heard*'s lawyer showing the court text messages from Depp that say he'd do unspeakable things to Heard's corpse just to prove she was dead.

The actor's testimony continued on for the third day, and a string of texts between him and "WandaVision" actor *Paul Bettany* were presented during cross-examination ... talking about burning Heard's body, and what Depp would do to her after she died.

At one point in the texts, Depp says they should drown her before burning her body. Then, he writes, "I will f*** her burnt corpse afterwards to make sure she is dead."

A source close to JD tells us the drowning line was in reference to the "She's a witch" scene from "Monty Python" -- one of Depp's favorite movies. However, it still doesn't explain the whole having sex with a corpse thing.

As the texts continue, Depp talks about being mentally messed up, talking about drinking bottles of alcohol and taking pills. Bettany is also expected to testify in this trial.




Depp has remained calm, cool and collected throughout the hearing -- with his legal team painting the picture of a peaceful man -- so you can imagine Heard's team brought up the texts to try and prove the opposite.

The lawyer read more texts from Depp, referring to Heard, from 2013 ... calling her a "workless hooker" and saying things like “I‘ll smack the ugly C**t around before I let her in don’t worry."

Johnny also talked about his drug use, using with *Marilyn Manson*, and being introduced to drugs at an early age.









						Johnny Depp Drug Pics Shown in Court Along with Texts About Sex with Amber's Corpse
					

Johnny Depp's texts have been brought up in court, and reveal he said he'd do unspeakable things to Amber Heard's corpse.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

Oh..shocker that he was on drugs all the time. They are both horrid addicts. 
Yikes, those texts don't reflect well on Paul Bettany. I thought he was smarter than that. His wife must be embarassed


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Oh..shocker that he was on drugs all the time. They are both horrid addicts.
> *Yikes, those texts don't reflect well on Paul Bettany. I thought he was smarter than that. His wife must be embarassed*



I'm sure he's going to love being dragged into court to testify. All it can do is make Bettany look bad. Being friends with Johnny is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> An abuser won’t always abuse every person he/she is involved with. Sometimes it is a toxic combination of personalities as in this situation that brings the worst to the surface. Buttons get pushed.
> 
> As mentioned above, the Johnny Depp of today is a lot more mentally damaged from substance abuse than he was back when he was with those women. Who knows what goes on in his addled brain now?


I thought of Marilyn Manson when I read your post. So many women had horrible relationships with him and others said they didn't see that side to him at all.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Heard kicked a door in Depp's face, then punched him and afterwards telling him he was a baby for saying he was punched because he wasn't punched as she "only" hit him (abuser 101 fgs). She revenge sh*t in his bed. She threw a bottle so hard at him part of one of his fingers was torn off. She then stubbed a cigarette in his face. She's hit and violated this man so many times I can't keep up to list it all. All while he was paying for everything for her, her family and friends.

But he's a kook, a junkie, a troubled man who wrote really (like really  ) mean texts about his abuser so he's as bad as Heard. Wow. What a privilege being a man! 

And this woman Heard so easily "triggered" into resorting to violence with a history of violently abusing an assortment of her own family members now has/is having a child?! Dear Lord.


----------



## limom

S/M anyone?
And a snitch
A Prince alright.
Back in happier times.








						Inside Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's Private Island Wedding Ceremony (PHOTOS)
					

The <em>Mortdecai</em> star and actress got married in the Bahamas




					people.com


----------



## bag-mania

Here’s an oldie that was resurrected in court. Amber recorded him smashing stuff in the kitchen. He was not happy when he figured out she was doing it.










						Johnny Depp Goes Off on Amber Heard in Video Shown in Court, Smashes Up Kitchen
					

Johnny Depp goes off on Amber Heard during kitchen rampage in video shown in court.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Luvbolide

This is excruciatingly awkward.  Can’t believe that they learned nothing from the trial in the UK.  Clearly one of the all-time toxic relationships.  All that they accomplish is making both of them seem like horrible people in a very bad situation.  No winners here.  Wish one of them would walk away rather than being locked in this horrible relationship and refusing to stop pressing each other’s buttons.  Ugh - somebody make it stop!


----------



## Jktgal

I was wondering why this thread keep bumped up but not vested enough to open. Until I saw this on twitter. It's Jack Sparrow on the stand Sorry if already posted.


----------



## Grande Latte

Arghhhhhh....


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> He is continuing to dig a hole for himself in court. Texting can come back to haunt you. He sounds rather demented at times.
> 
> *DRUG ABUSE PICS, PRIVATE TEXTS SHOWN IN COURT ...Says He'd Have Sex with Amber's Dead Body*
> 
> *12:41 PM PT* -- Johnny Depp's drug abuse was put on full display in court, as Heard's attorney entered several photo exhibits, including images of cocaine on a table and Johnny passed out cold.
> 
> One pic showed 4 lines of coke cut on a table, along with a glass of whisky and a Keith Richards CD. Rottenborn told the jury the photo was taken when Depp was filming a documentary about Keith, and he and Amber had gotten into a fight because Johnny thought she was cheating.
> 
> The pic of Depp passed out was taken while he was working long hours shooting the film "Black Mass" ... and he'd taken opioids to "stay normal." Another photo showed huge bags of marijuana, which Rottenborn says was shot in a recording studio.
> 
> Depp has made no secret of the fact he's battled addiction. In fact, during testimony he admitted he'd been hooked on Roxicodone. A source close to Depp tells us he'd made multiple attempts to get clean before successfully kicking the addiction.
> 
> *10:23 AM PT* -- A source close to Depp tells us, "Johnny Depp is a victim of abuse. He has been since Ms. Heard made her very first false allegation in 2016, and has continued to be subject to abuse ever since, as outlined in his testimony. Today's cross-examination by Ms. Heard's attorney has proven to be no exception."
> 
> They continue, "Mr. Rottenborn's aggressive and, coincidentally, “jack-hammer” approach toward a man who has suffered extensively over the last six years proves that the mistreatment of Johnny goes well beyond Ms. Heard's grievous behavior. Colorful texts, which Johnny has already apologized for, do not equate to physical actions and Mr. Rottenborn still has not been able to connect the two, nor will he ever be able to.”
> 
> Depp was asked about a fight he and Heard had on a plane in 2014. He said the argument stemmed from a scene she had to do with *James Franco* in an upcoming project. He said he believed Franco and Heard were having an affair.
> 
> *Johnny Depp* is getting grilled on the stand, with *Amber Heard*'s lawyer showing the court text messages from Depp that say he'd do unspeakable things to Heard's corpse just to prove she was dead.
> 
> The actor's testimony continued on for the third day, and a string of texts between him and "WandaVision" actor *Paul Bettany* were presented during cross-examination ... talking about burning Heard's body, and what Depp would do to her after she died.
> 
> At one point in the texts, Depp says they should drown her before burning her body. Then, he writes, "I will f*** her burnt corpse afterwards to make sure she is dead."
> 
> A source close to JD tells us the drowning line was in reference to the "She's a witch" scene from "Monty Python" -- one of Depp's favorite movies. However, it still doesn't explain the whole having sex with a corpse thing.
> 
> As the texts continue, Depp talks about being mentally messed up, talking about drinking bottles of alcohol and taking pills. Bettany is also expected to testify in this trial.
> 
> View attachment 5385433
> 
> 
> Depp has remained calm, cool and collected throughout the hearing -- with his legal team painting the picture of a peaceful man -- so you can imagine Heard's team brought up the texts to try and prove the opposite.
> 
> The lawyer read more texts from Depp, referring to Heard, from 2013 ... calling her a "workless hooker" and saying things like “I‘ll smack the ugly C**t around before I let her in don’t worry."
> 
> Johnny also talked about his drug use, using with *Marilyn Manson*, and being introduced to drugs at an early age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Drug Pics Shown in Court Along with Texts About Sex with Amber's Corpse
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's texts have been brought up in court, and reveal he said he'd do unspeakable things to Amber Heard's corpse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


and Kanye brings Marily Manson on stage from time to time, SMH.


----------



## Jayne1

Here’s another cute one:


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Here’s another cute one:



he doesn't seem to be taking this very seriously.....so why spend all the attorney's fees? and time?
I have to admit I found some of his responses funny....they both look bad but I like him better than her.  I don't like users


----------



## Charles

Jayne1 said:


> Johnny Depp's ex-wife and GFs have said he is not what Amber is saying he is. Vanessa Paradis, Winona Ryder, Kate Moss all dispute her claims and say he was never violent to them.
> 
> I believe them and not her.  I used to think she was so gorgeous, but now I can't see any beauty at all.



I recall when my friend dated a guy.  He was super jealous of me, even thought I had no romantic interest in my friend.  Over the year that they dated, she told me about his abusive behavior towards her, punching holes in the wall, slamming the door on her, slapping her.  I'll be honest, I thought she might have been exagerrating cause, well, she's definitely a button pusher.  Later, I became friends with her roommate and she corraborated everything she said.  At that point, I'd try to encourage her to leave him and she did, or so I thought.  Fast forward to NYE, we all ended up at the same bar.  Guess who was there, the face slapper.  Both he and my friend were wasted, so I offered to take them home.  As I walked them to the door, he was lagging behind, and she started crying to me telling me she needs to leave, but couldn't.   I tried to tell her we could talk about it later when it wasn't so late, but he then came up and asked what was going on.  I explained that she was just a bit emotional over the holiday and the new year.  He started accusing me of upsetting her as I tried to explain that they should get some sleep and we could talk about it later.  He then slapped what I was holding out of my hand, shoved me back and started swinging. Luckily, he was hammered, so I was able to dodge his swings and eventually worked my way behind him and wrapped his arms up.  I told him I didn't want to fight him and he needed to stop.  He kept yelling for me to let him go.  Told him I'd let him go if he would go inside and get some sleep.  He agreed. I let him go and he went inside.  My friend was just standing there crying.  As I was telling her bye, the door opened up and I see him walking out with a glass carboy (like the old water cooler tanks).  He proceeded to throw it at me.  I put my arm up to block it, it shattered everywhere and he lunges at me again.  Still, I tried to control his arms and diffuse the situation.  This time we ended up on the porch, rolling around.  As he yelled "I'm going to f**king kill you!", I'm looking at all the glass on the porch and thinking that he could break free, grab a chunk and stab me.  At that point, I quickly jump up and run down the street to get away from him.  He chased me yelling "I'll kill you!  F**k you and your good looks!!", which given the sitch, I chuckled at.  As I was standing there, making sure he wasn't getting any closed, I noticed my arm and hand starting to throb.  I look and my hand is sliced open.  My arm too.  There's blood all over my clothes.  At that point, I guess the neighbors called the police cause they showed up.  He claimed I attacked him.  Luckily, I had a witness that supported the truth.  We both ended up in the ER that night.  Luckily, I only required stitches.  Somehow he ended up breaking his ankle and severing a tendon.  The point, which took longer than I expected, was that since then, I've talked to two of his exes and some friends of this guy.  All of them were astounded cause they swore up and down he didn't have an angry bone in his body.  They never saw him harm a fly. I have the scars to prove otherwise.  Not everyone sees everything about another person.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thing about Depp is that no one else has come forward to add to Heard's claims that he's a raging abuser of women. But in Heard's case it's happened before.






			https://www.thecut.com/2016/06/amber-heards-ex-girlfriend-accused-her-of-abuse.html
		










						Amber Heard's Former Personal Assistant Kate James Claims Heard Paid Her "Very Poorly" And Screamed Abuse At Her
					

Amber Heard's former personal assistant Kate James digital deposition from February 18, 2022 began the third day of the ongoing defamation lawsuit filed against Amber Heard by Johnny Depp.




					boundingintocomics.com
				




_She also made it abundantly clear that she never believed Amber Heard’s claims that Johnny Depp had mistreated her. She said, “No. Never. And there was never any damage to the apartment that I witnessed. There was never any aftermath of anything ever. That I ever saw.”_

_James was also asked, “You, of course, have no personal knowledge one way or the other whether Johnny was abusive to her, correct?” She answered, “Well, I don’t know if that is necessarily true because if it was true I would have seen the damage even if I wasn’t physically present in the moment of these alleged arguments.”_

_In answer to a follow-up question she explained, “Well, if someone’s being beaten there’s generally physical evidence.”_
[...]
_In a second witness statement, James accused Heard of stealing her own horrific personal experience of surviving a rape in Brazil._

_In the statement James stated, “When I was 26 years old and traveling in Brazil, I was violently raped by an unknown male at Machete point, having been woken by the perpetrator whilst sleeping alone in my dwelling. This ordeal went on for 5-6 hours and I narrowly escaped with my life.”

“This torturous experience of such extreme sexual violence has haunted me ever since and permanently changed the trajectory of my life to this day,” she stated._

_James went on to reveal that while perusing documents for Depp’s libel case she “discovered that Ms. Heard had in fact stolen my sexual violence conversation with her and twisted it into her own story to benefit herself. This of course cause me extreme distress and outrage that she would dare to attempt to use the most harrowing experience of my life as her own narrative.”_


----------



## limom

Back in the days, some suffered from syphilis induced mental illness, can’t help but think both of them have that affliction.
This is beyond eccentric, artistic broodiness.
They need help.


----------



## Jayne1

Charles said:


> I recall when my friend dated a guy.  He was super jealous of me, even thought I had no romantic interest in my friend.  Over the year that they dated, she told me about his abusive behavior towards her, punching holes in the wall, slamming the door on her, slapping her.  I'll be honest, I thought she might have been exagerrating cause, well, she's definitely a button pusher.  Later, I became friends with her roommate and she corraborated everything she said.  At that point, I'd try to encourage her to leave him and she did, or so I thought.  Fast forward to NYE, we all ended up at the same bar.  Guess who was there, the face slapper.  Both he and my friend were wasted, so I offered to take them home.  As I walked them to the door, he was lagging behind, and she started crying to me telling me she needs to leave, but couldn't.   I tried to tell her we could talk about it later when it wasn't so late, but he then came up and asked what was going on.  I explained that she was just a bit emotional over the holiday and the new year.  He started accusing me of upsetting her as I tried to explain that they should get some sleep and we could talk about it later.  He then slapped what I was holding out of my hand, shoved me back and started swinging. Luckily, he was hammered, so I was able to dodge his swings and eventually worked my way behind him and wrapped his arms up.  I told him I didn't want to fight him and he needed to stop.  He kept yelling for me to let him go.  Told him I'd let him go if he would go inside and get some sleep.  He agreed. I let him go and he went inside.  My friend was just standing there crying.  As I was telling her bye, the door opened up and I see him walking out with a glass carboy (like the old water cooler tanks).  He proceeded to throw it at me.  I put my arm up to block it, it shattered everywhere and he lunges at me again.  Still, I tried to control his arms and diffuse the situation.  This time we ended up on the porch, rolling around.  As he yelled "I'm going to f**king kill you!", I'm looking at all the glass on the porch and thinking that he could break free, grab a chunk and stab me.  At that point, I quickly jump up and run down the street to get away from him.  He chased me yelling "I'll kill you!  F**k you and your good looks!!", which given the sitch, I chuckled at.  As I was standing there, making sure he wasn't getting any closed, I noticed my arm and hand starting to throb.  I look and my hand is sliced open.  My arm too.  There's blood all over my clothes.  At that point, I guess the neighbors called the police cause they showed up.  He claimed I attacked him.  Luckily, I had a witness that supported the truth.  We both ended up in the ER that night.  Luckily, I only required stitches.  Somehow he ended up breaking his ankle and severing a tendon.  The point, which took longer than I expected, was that since then, I've talked to two of his exes and some friends of this guy.  All of them were astounded cause they swore up and down he didn't have an angry bone in his body.  They never saw him harm a fly. I have the scars to prove otherwise.  Not everyone sees everything about another person.


I had a bit of a hard time reading with no paragraphs but I powered through...

Are you saying you think Depp is guilty of abuse because of your own experience with someone else?


----------



## Charles

Jayne1 said:


> I had a bit of a hard time reading with no paragraphs but I powered through...



Thanks for powering through!



Jayne1 said:


> Are you saying you think Depp is guilty of abuse because of your own experience with someone else?



No.  I'm saying just cause other people claim someone wasn't abusive doesn't mean they've never been abusive.


----------



## uhpharm01

Charles said:


> Thanks for powering through!
> 
> 
> 
> *No.  I'm saying just cause other people claim someone wasn't abusive doesn't mean they've never been abusive.*


that is so true


----------



## purseinsanity

Charles said:


> Thanks for powering through!
> 
> No.  I'm saying just cause other people claim someone wasn't abusive doesn't mean they've never been abusive.


Reminds me of something my kids thought was hilarious to send to me:


----------



## Silverplume

purseinsanity said:


> Reminds me of something my kids thought was hilarious to send to me:
> 
> View attachment 5386476


*waves*
Hi, Mom.

(My mother, not you, of course.)


----------



## zen1965

^^ reminds me of myself.


----------



## Swanky

This resonated… why is a celebs trial on tv but not Ghislaine? Her crimes were far worse and far reaching.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Back in the days, some suffered from syphilis induced mental illness, can’t help but think both of them have that affliction.
> This is beyond eccentric, artistic broodiness.
> They need help.



I was thinking heavy drug and alcohol use made them both mental. Something is not right.... They both need to be treated.

PS: I don't think you should try to sue someone in court AND try to be funny on stand. It doesn't work that way. This is not a popularity contest.


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> I was thinking heavy drug and alcohol use made them both mental. Something is not right.... They both need to be treated.
> 
> PS: I don't think you should try to sue someone in court AND try to be funny on stand. It doesn't work that way. This is not a popularity contest.


Yes, at times, you get some glimpse of a young charming JD but mostly he is a bloated, confused man.
I read that he is going scorched Earth on Amber. It is about destroying her and if he gets annihilated at the same time, it is ok with him. Extreme revenge.
He does not care if his children , friends, former lovers are distressed by the testimony.
It is all about him.
At least, those two did not procreate. the only upside, imho.
Meanwhile, Vanessa married and seems satisfied with her life.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Swanky said:


> This resonated… why is a celebs trial on tv but not Ghislaine? Her crimes were far worse and far reaching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386607



Because it isn’t at all the same system.

One is a criminal trial and one is a civil trial. Views on cameras and testimony are very different in criminal matters due to security, sanctity and privacy.

Also, one is in Virginia and one is in New York. I believe New York still has a near complete ban on cameras in courtrooms where juries and witnesses are involved.

Cameras can really change the nature of trials in a way that are the antithesis of justice.


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Yes, at times, you get some glimpse of a young charming JD but mostly he is a bloated, confused man.
> I read that he is going scorched Earth on Amber. It is about destroying her and if he gets annihilated at the same time, it is ok with him. Extreme revenge.
> He does not care if his children , friends, former lovers are distressed by the testimony.
> It is all about him.
> At least, those two did not procreate. the only upside, imho.
> Meanwhile, Vanessa married and seems satisfied with her life.


it does seem to be like War of the Roses.  Nothing logical - all revenge.


----------



## Jayne1

I guess I like this because I agree with him.
Opinions?


----------



## limom

Those videos are too long.
Cliff?


----------



## Materielgrrl

Swanky said:


> This resonated… why is a celebs trial on tv but not Ghislaine? Her crimes were far worse and far reaching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386607




Trials in VA are live feed, Trials in state courts in NY like the Kardashians/China, all old school sketching. Depp trial is here in VA because of the op ed she wrote was published in the WaPo, so it could be on live stream camera.

NY is the only state that prohibits live cameras for state courts.  Thus we are subject to the court artists to give us a sketch of moments in court.

Maxwell's trial was a federal trial. Just this year US district courts began live audio streaming; there are the 14 or more federal jurisdictions that are doing it. 

They have room to improve; the white supremacy trial in Charlottesville was a ish show because they allowed the public to call in, someone figured out how to unmute themselves early in the trial before they could fix it.  Someone else figured out how to block other callers from the public to call in and listen. 

Did more googling and t*he Maxwell trial may not have been live camera, but all of it was live audio feed*, with those improvements made learning from the Charlottesville trial, *anyone with a phone could call and listen into the whole Maxwell trial.  Someone probably had a feed pod/broadcast of it.*


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Yes, at times, you get some glimpse of a young charming JD but mostly he is a bloated, confused man.
> I read that he is going scorched Earth on Amber. It is about destroying her and if he gets annihilated at the same time, it is ok with him. Extreme revenge.
> He does not care if his children , friends, former lovers are distressed by the testimony.
> It is all about him.
> At least, those two did not procreate. the only upside, imho.
> Meanwhile, Vanessa married and seems satisfied with her life.


I haven't followed this closely but my guess is she used him and maybe damaged his career so he's willing to spend his time and money for payback. He is (or was) a Big Star.  Some here may not like the current version of him but you can't deny he was huge.  and this young woman made a fool of him.   for her - is it that she wants money?  revenge?  both?  Why did she marry him?  She is gay now.  Was she straight then?  Or just saw him as a meal ticket?  someone to marry and divorce and get a big payoff?

This case they're doing now was brought by him.  But who started the legal sheet show?
What a mess.


----------



## sdkitty

interesting tidbit in this short video
Johnny Depp vs. Amber Heard: Makeup Brand Disputes Heard’s Claim She Used Product to Cover Bruises | Watch (msn.com)


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> interesting tidbit in this short video
> Johnny Depp vs. Amber Heard: Makeup Brand Disputes Heard’s Claim She Used Product to Cover Bruises | Watch (msn.com)


Interesting.  So she lied.  Funny how you're supposed to tell the "whole truth" and not commit perjury, but many people seem to just tell "their truth".


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> interesting tidbit in this short video
> Johnny Depp vs. Amber Heard: Makeup Brand Disputes Heard’s Claim She Used Product to Cover Bruises | Watch (msn.com)





purseinsanity said:


> Interesting.  So she lied.  Funny how you're supposed to tell the "whole truth" and not commit perjury, but many people seem to just tell "their truth".



OK, I don’t like Amber and she might be a liar but this appears to be a lawyer’s issue. The lawyer held the container up in court as an example of correcting makeup. It doesn’t sound like the lawyer ever claimed Amber used THAT particular package. Especially since it is obvious it is a brand new package. The lawyer likely didn’t think anyone would take it literally since any makeup Amber used six years ago is long gone and makeup companies change packaging constantly. It wouldn’t be easy to find an old makeup container to use as example. It’s the press making much ado about nothing. It is more interesting to me that the company didn’t want to be connected to this case so much that they felt they had to make a public statement.









						Amber Heard's Makeup Claim Refuted by Brand Itself, Didn't Exist Yet
					

Milani pushed back on Amber Heard's attorney's claim that she used their makeup kit during her relationship with Depp.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## papertiger

I actually feel sorry for both of them (and families) that this has been made so public. I don't think they are doing either of themselves any favours.

On YT this has been turned into revenue streams for 'war of the sexes' and other type vid channels. They are viewed over and over. I know this is a celeb thread but IMO, the whole trail filmed is TMI. Even (just) a transcript would be OTT.


----------



## papertiger

sdkitty said:


> I haven't followed this closely but my guess is she used him and maybe damaged his career so he's willing to spend his time and money for payback. He is (or was) a Big Star.  Some here may not like the current version of him but you can't deny he was huge.  and this young woman made a fool of him.   for her - is it that she wants money?  revenge?  both?  Why did she marry him?  She is gay now.  Was she straight then?  Or just saw him as a meal ticket?  someone to marry and divorce and get a big payoff?
> 
> This case they're doing now was brought by him.  But who started the legal sheet show?
> What a mess.



I think she was bisexual and is still is bisexual.


----------



## Debbini

limom said:


> Because abused WOMEN are killed by men.
> So if a small percentage of men are abused, it is sad but not an issue like children and women abused by men


It IS an issue....male or female!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Nm


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Because abused WOMEN are killed by men.
> So if a small percentage of men are abused, it is sad but not an issue like children and women abused by men


I respectfully disagree.  So abused men are collateral damage??  Women can be abusive too.  Ask Johnny Depp about his mother.  They aren't the "weaker sex".  Women can also kill.  I'm personally shocked at the number of stories of female teachers sexually abusing their underage students.  ANYONE who is abusive is wrong and should be held liable, whether they're male, female, transgender, whatever.  I don't see how a "small percentage of men" being abused isn't an issue like children and women that are abused.  Men being abused has not been taken very seriously in the past, so I suspect it's grossly underreported, just as it is in women.  In the days of equality, I find that statement utterly ridiculous.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> But if they had an affair, what is proven? Is there some legal relevance?
> Sorry for that stupid question, and if this is totally clear - I did not follow the whole story.


okay. I heard that Musk and Amber were hanging out when Amber claimed that JD had abused her in May 2016. Amber claimed that the abused happened in May 2016  but Musk always publicly states that he didn't start dating Amber until June 23, 2016 one month after Amber filed for divorce from JD. There is alot of evidence that Elon and Amber were "dating" back when Amber claimed that Johnny allegedly abused her.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> He isn’t thinking rationally. Even if Musk is the father, it wouldn’t be relevant for a baby born in 2021. They divorced in 2017. I don’t know if Amber had an affair back then, but I don’t see how that could help him with his defamation lawsuit. He lost the U.K. lawsuit and I doubt he’ll win this one.



dp


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I respectfully disagree.  So abused men are collateral damage??  Women can be abusive too.  Ask Johnny Depp about his mother.  They aren't the "weaker sex".  Women can also kill.  I'm personally shocked at the number of stories of female teachers sexually abusing their underage students.  ANYONE who is abusive is wrong and should be held liable, whether they're male, female, transgender, whatever.  I don't see how a "small percentage of men" being abused isn't an issue like children and women that are abused.  Men being abused has not been taken very seriously in the past, so I suspect it's grossly underreported, just as it is in women.  In the days of equality, I find that statement utterly ridiculous.


I have zero qualm in my position. 41% of black women suffer domestic abuse in relationships.
children are killed by their fathers or step fathers, male relatives.
It is my personal experience.
Do I support grown men abuse? Nope. But it is their problem.
I might be ridiculous but I am realistic and pragmatic, the end.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> He isn’t thinking rationally. Even if Musk is the father, it wouldn’t be relevant for a baby born in 2021. They divorced in 2017. I don’t know if Amber had an affair back then, but I don’t see how that could help him with his defamation lawsuit. He lost the U.K. lawsuit and I doubt he’ll win this one.



she did have an affair back then and not just with Elon.


----------



## Deleted 698298

uhpharm01 said:


> okay. I heard that Musk and Amber were hanging out when Amber claimed that JD had abused her in May 2016. Amber claimed that the abused happened in May 2016  but Musk always publicly states that he didn't start dating Amber until June 23, 2016 one month after Amber filed for divorce from JD. There is alot of evidence that Elon and Amber were "dating" back when Amber claimed that Johnny allegedly abused her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388349
> View attachment 5388350


I might come across insensitive and uneducated here but I’m genuinely puzzled: how a woman who went through an abusive, physically violent relationship can have another relationship right after the alleged abuse happened and ended in her filing for divorce? I’m honestly without a clue here. I just think maybe AH has some sort of revenge agenda going on hence the whole show of what a victim she was/is. I definitely don’t believe her side of the story, that she was ‘abused‘ by JD to the extent she claims, I could easily believe her self-inflicting damages, also I’m leaning to ‘mutually abusive relationship’ kind of thing rather than AH victim and JD abuser. Just too many things don’t add up.


----------



## limom

Consumer2much said:


> I might come across insensitive and uneducated here but I’m genuinely puzzled: how a woman who went through an abusive, physically violent relationship can have another relationship right after the alleged abuse happened and ended in her filing for divorce? I’m honestly without a clue here. I just think maybe AH has some sort of revenge agenda going on hence the whole show of what a victim she was/is. I definitely don’t believe her side of the story, that she was ‘abused‘ by JD to the extent she claims, I could easily believe her self-inflicting damages, also I’m leaning to ‘mutually abusive relationship’ kind of thing rather than AH victim and JD abuser. Just too many things don’t add up.


She is the poster child of the imperfect victim. 
Plus, he was victimized by her bullying.
Her testimony is going to be fascinating.
I understand why she married him (hello come up and networking) but why did he marry her????


----------



## papertiger

Consumer2much said:


> I might come across insensitive and uneducated here but I’m genuinely puzzled: how a woman who went through an abusive, physically violent relationship can have another relationship right after the alleged abuse happened and ended in her filing for divorce? I’m honestly without a clue here. I just think maybe AH has some sort of revenge agenda going on hence the whole show of what a victim she was/is. I definitely don’t believe her side of the story, that she was ‘abused‘ by JD to the extent she claims, I could easily believe her self-inflicting damages, also I’m leaning to ‘mutually abusive relationship’ kind of thing rather than AH victim and JD abuser. Just too many things don’t add up.



Listening to the details along the way and during this trial, it seems to me they both have at some time abused each other, but are now 'making the most' of when they were on the receiving end.


----------



## uhpharm01

Consumer2much said:


> I might come across insensitive and uneducated here but I’m genuinely puzzled: how a woman who went through an abusive, physically violent relationship can have another relationship right after the alleged abuse happened and ended in her filing for divorce? I’m honestly without a clue here. I just think maybe AH has some sort of revenge agenda going on hence the whole show of what a victim she was/is. I definitely don’t believe her side of the story, that she was ‘abused‘ by JD to the extent she claims, I could easily believe her self-inflicting damages, also I’m leaning to ‘mutually abusive relationship’ kind of thing rather than AH victim and JD abuser. Just too many things don’t add up.


I think that they are mutually abusive relationship, too.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> He isn’t thinking rationally. Even if Musk is the father, it wouldn’t be relevant for a baby born in 2021. They divorced in 2017. I don’t know if Amber had an affair back then, but I don’t see how that could help him with his defamation lawsuit. He lost the U.K. lawsuit and I doubt he’ll win this one.


----------



## papertiger

limom said:


> She is the poster child of the imperfect victim.
> Plus, he was victimized by her bullying.
> Her testimony is going to be fascinating.
> I understand why she married him (hello come up and networking) but why did he marry her????



She's over 20 years younger (obviously that seemed important, I'm not saying it's necessarily a plus for everybody) a very beautiful woman, and from his testimony "too good to be true". They had a lot of things in common including tolerance of substance abuse.

It never had to be marriage, but he was obviously very much in love with her. Love can make anyone lose their heads.


----------



## limom

papertiger said:


> Listening to the details along the way and during this trial, it seems to me they both have at some time abused each other, but are now 'making the most' of when they were on the receiving end.


Their marriage therapist called the relationship toxic.
What more is there to prove/say?
Sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

does anyone know when James Franco is going to testify in this case?


----------



## Deleted 698298

limom said:


> She is the poster child of the imperfect victim.
> Plus, he was victimized by her bullying.
> Her testimony is going to be fascinating.
> I understand why she married him (hello come up and networking) but why did he marry her????


I wish I could agree on “her testimony is going to be fascinating” but I fear she will exaggerate and lie through her teeth. She has zero credibility with me, so I might watch her testimony like an interesting fiction movie


----------



## limom

Interesting article:








						Amber Heard, Johnny Depp and The Cyrillic Russian Spiders From Mars - The Geek Buzz
					

After bot & organized troll attacks on Hillary *******, Lisa Page, and films & TV shows, the same thing is happening to actress Amber Heard.




					thegeekbuzz.com


----------



## Grande Latte

Remember Vanessa Paradis and the CHANEL bird ad? I guess many of you are too young to remember. It was the most beautiful ad ever.
She was out of this world.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> okay. I heard that Musk and Amber were hanging out when Amber claimed that JD had abused her in May 2016. Amber claimed that the abused happened in May 2016  but Musk always publicly states that he didn't start dating Amber until June 23, 2016 one month after Amber filed for divorce from JD. There is alot of evidence that Elon and Amber were "dating" back when Amber claimed that Johnny allegedly abused her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388349
> View attachment 5388350


Oh, wow. Wow. 
Ans everything else from this account in
in this context.


----------



## limom

Who is the baby’s father?


----------



## lallybelle

limom said:


> Who is the baby’s father?


That's what Johnny wants to know.

They may both be a mess, but him having substance abuse issues doesn't make him a "wife beater". She is a horrible human being who physically and mentally abused him.  But yeah you couldn't say a word about her ******** back them or be attacked for not supporting an abused woman. He has no other reason to take this as far as this trial and all the embarrassment etc all this brings on if not to tell the truth and make it clear at the very least the damage she has done as well.


----------



## limom

lallybelle said:


> That's what Johnny wants to know.
> 
> They may both be a mess, but him having substance abuse issues doesn't make him a "wife beater". She is a horrible human being who physically and mentally abused him.  But yeah you couldn't say a word about her ******** back them or be attacked for not supporting an abused woman. He has no other reason to take this as far as this trial and all the embarrassment etc all this brings on if not to tell the truth and make it clear at the very least the damage she has done as well.


Is it because it could be his?

I do not believe either one to be truthful.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> Remember Vanessa Paradis and the CHANEL bird ad? I guess many of you are too young to remember. It was the most beautiful ad ever.
> She was out of this world.



I don't recall seeing this.  It is beautiful.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> Oh, wow. Wow.
> Ans everything else from this account in
> in this context.


I agree


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Who is the baby’s father?


i think that it's probably elon's because remember Amber and Elon fought over some frozen embryos.











						Elon Musk Alleged To Be The Father Of Amber Heard’s Baby Amid Claims They Created Embryos Together
					

Musk allegedly tried to have the embryos destroyed.




					www.yourtango.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> i think that it's probably elon's because remember Amber and Elon fought over some frozen embryos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk Alleged To Be The Father Of Amber Heard’s Baby Amid Claims They Created Embryos Together
> 
> 
> Musk allegedly tried to have the embryos destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yourtango.com


what do you suppose she saw in Elon?  Ha.  Another target.  Johnny is probably spending his time and money on this suit because she made a fool out of him.  Wonder what Musk has to say about her


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> what do you suppose she saw in Elon?  Ha.  Another target.  Johnny is probably spending his time and money on this suit because she made a fool out of him.  Wonder what Musk has to say about her


What does it say about Elon?
If he froze embryos with her, it was a relationship not a fling, imo.
Amber has game but no follow thru. 
A damn shame.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> What does it say about Elon?
> If he froze embryos with her, it was a relationship not a fling, imo.
> Amber has game but no follow thru.
> A damn shame.


he's obviously a smart guy in some things but maybe not that smart with his personal life
He has seven kids?  how much time and attention do they get from him?  does he just like to duplicate himself?  
I'm thinking maybe his emotional IQ isn't as high as his "business IQ"


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> What does it say about Elon?
> If he froze embryos with her, it was a relationship not a fling, imo.
> Amber has game but no follow thru.
> A damn shame.


I heard that Elon is paying Amber's legal fees.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Elon is paying Amber's legal fees.


that money is nothing to him
Wonder why though.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> that money is nothing to him
> Wonder why though.


1.Game recognizes game.
2. She has tapes.
3. He loves the entertainment.
4. all of the above.
5. He is not paying at all. It is just a rumor.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> 1.Game recognizes game.
> 2. She has tapes.
> 3. He loves the entertainment.
> 4. all of the above.
> 5. He is not paying at all. It is just a rumor.


and with the enormous money he has, maybe just her asking is enough


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> and with the enormous money he has, maybe just her asking is enough


With his net worth, if the baby is his, child support is more than enough to pay for this and more…
Who knows?
Anyways, the man entertains for sure.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> With his net worth, if the baby is his, child support is more than enough to pay for this and more…
> Who knows?
> Anyways, the man entertains for sure.


meh
I don't find him that entertaining


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> meh
> I don't find him that entertaining


Really? His trolling game?
His buying Twitter?
Next Level ADD.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Really? His trolling game?
> His buying Twitter?
> Next Level ADD.


LOL
guess I don't pay much attention to that - except that he is very rich to be able to buy twitter
trolling?  don't know about that


----------



## Sferics

Maybe he's crazy and perhaps dangerous.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> guess I don't pay much attention to that - except that he is very rich to be able to buy twitter
> trolling?  don't know about that


meh. 


Sferics said:


> Maybe he's crazy and perhaps dangerous.


Elon?


----------



## purseinsanity

Grande Latte said:


> Remember Vanessa Paradis and the CHANEL bird ad? I guess many of you are too young to remember. It was the most beautiful ad ever.
> She was out of this world.



I'd forgotten about that!  So beautiful indeed!


----------



## limom




----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> Elon?


Yes. Strangest vibes ever.


----------



## lallybelle

limom said:


> Is it because it could be his?
> 
> I do not believe either one to be truthful.



I think I thinks it may be Elons.


----------



## Charles

Grande Latte said:


> Remember Vanessa Paradis and the CHANEL bird ad? I guess many of you are too young to remember. It was the most beautiful ad ever.
> She was out of this world.




This is the first time seeing that!  My 16 year old self would have had that playing on loop!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I had no idea that Ms. Heard has a child. Poor thing.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I got really turned off to Johnny Depp over the past decade or so primarily because of his crazy profligate lifestyle and the way the Jack Sparrow character took over his persona. But I'm definitely Team Johnny for this trial. I'd run away and hide too if my spouse came at me with a barrage of words every time I took a breath. I may even be a fan again...as long as it doesn't involve a pirate.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Someone also asked about James Franco. If nothing suspicious is going on, why are Franco and Heard hiding their faces from the camera like a pair of stupid giggling teens? I saw one clip with this footage where they claimed Franco is a dealer (allegedly) which might explain why the alleged abuse victim is looking so giddy only 24 hours after allegedly being abused.


----------



## bag-mania

Can someone explain to me why the identity of her baby’s father is relevant to Johnny’s case? Johnny and Amber broke up in 2016. The baby wasn’t born until 2021, via surrogate.

Their marriage only lasted 15 months. Whether Amber was cheating or not during those months still doesn’t explain why a baby born 5 years later matters in court today.


----------



## uhpharm01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Someone also asked about James Franco. If nothing suspicious is going on, why are Franco and Heard hiding their faces from the camera like a pair of stupid giggling teens? I saw one clip with this footage where they claimed Franco is a dealer (allegedly) which might explain why the alleged abuse victim is looking so giddy only 24 hours after allegedly being abused.



because they don't want their faces caught on camera because they knew that there was a camera in the elevator.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> because they don't want their faces caught on camera because they knew that there was a camera in the elevator.


Was it before or after Solange’s amazing elevator performance?


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> 1.Game recognizes game.
> 2. She has tapes.
> 3. He loves the entertainment.
> 4. all of the above.
> *5. He is not paying at all. It is just a rumor.*


that's rumor but I saw this tweet of some text messages between Elon and Amber and Elon offered Amber 24 hours security and offered to pay for it and that it would be confidential too. So if he were to do that what else is he willing to pay for. Look at the bottom tweet on the left side.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Was it before or after Solange’s amazing elevator performance?


it was after Solange's amazing elevator performance was in 2014 after the MET Gala and Amber and James and Amber and Elon elevator videos are from May 2016.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Really? His trolling game?
> His buying Twitter?
> Next Level ADD.


Elon purchased Twitter









						Elon Musk to buy Twitter for $44 billion
					

Twitter has accepted Elon Musk's buyout offer.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Elon purchased Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk to buy Twitter for $44 billion
> 
> 
> Twitter has accepted Elon Musk's buyout offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com


I saw that.  not sure why people here are happy about it.  trying to read between the lines...political?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ Musk looks like a goofball in that cowboy hat.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe need an Elon thread, him buying Twitter def has nothing to with Depp!


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> i certain someone claims that they will not be coming back to twitter even if Elon buys twitter. I'm not happy about it because *Elon imo is crazy and probably just as crazy as Amber is* too.



And Johnny. The more we find out about, it was a love triangle all aboard the crazy train.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Someone mentioned Paul Bettany earlier and how he was probably not happy to be dragged into this. Something tells me he supports Depp wholeheartedly.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Someone mentioned Paul Bettany earlier and how he was probably not happy to be dragged into this. Something tells me he supports Depp wholeheartedly.



I love the Monty Python references between JD and PB.


----------



## Grande Latte

In this short clip, Depp explains how he was blinded by Disney's decision to cut him out of the Pirates franchise, right after Heard's co-op piece.
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CcytsWhDvbq/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Deleted 698298

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Someone mentioned Paul Bettany earlier and how he was probably not happy to be dragged into this. Something tells me he supports Depp wholeheartedly.



If it’s true she made an adolescent cry by  belittling  him, she’s truly a vile creature!


----------



## Jktgal

limom said:


> Those videos are too long.
> Cliff?


I listen at 1.5speed, very entertaining. Amber is controlling, John has a strong case.


----------



## Jktgal

sdkitty said:


> it does seem to be like War of the Roses.  Nothing logical - all revenge.


Mucho entertaining, tho.


----------



## limom

Jktgal said:


> I listen at 1.5speed, very entertaining. Amber is controlling, John has a strong case.


Not a fan of this person. But thanks for the short synopsis.
Can JD get back to acting?
Or the artist is undisposed?


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> In this short clip, Depp explains how he was blinded by Disney's decision to cut him out of the Pirates franchise, right after Heard's co-op piece.
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CcytsWhDvbq/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


What accent is it?
Irish brogue?


----------



## maxxout

Johnny Johnny Johnny… What have you done to yourself? You had so much going for you. I think maybe it was the fixation on Keith Richards. Listen I understand I’m obsessed with him myself. But Amber just was no Patty Hansen. I know she looked a little like her, but she just didn’t quite turn out.  Hon, you need to go back into a more private life. You’ve never been a great speaker on your own. You are great with lines given to you for movies, but when you did talk shows you never quite made sense. And it was good that you kind of hid out all those years.  So, stop speaking in public. Then let’s work on the hair.
I’ve always liked the way you dressed. I like that kind of beat up look it’s kind of sexy. Let’s do more of that. And where are all those great hats you have? I’m a little disappointed that you didn’t look better for court. I’m VERY disappointed that Amber did not bring it to court. She could’ve looked so fabulous.  Didn’t she watch “Inventing Anna”?  Now, that woman knew court style. I’m not really bothered that you guys are hating on each other so much, it’s that you just aren’t looking good while you’re doing it. And that’s really what we’ve been interested in for all these years.


----------



## A1aGypsy

You can’t wear hats in court.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> What accent is it?
> Irish brogue?



whose?


----------



## bag-mania

maxxout said:


> Johnny Johnny Johnny… What have you done to yourself?



1. Drugs
2. Alcohol
3. Too much of both


----------



## Silverplume

Photos of people entering a penthouse do not prove sexual activity. 
Team Logic.


----------



## uhpharm01

Silverplume said:


> Photos of people entering a penthouse do not prove sexual activity.
> Team Logic.


valid point but in this case, I heard that James was probably Amber's drug dealer.

There are some text messages that were sent between Amber and Elon, back in May 2016 when Amber was still Married to Johnny Depp. If you look at the Texts message Elon stated that he really likes Amber and he also mentioned that he was hurt by her radio silence.

According to her friend Josh Drew (and cctv footage) Amber Heard had an affair and a threesome with both Cara Delevingne and Elon Musk while she was still married to Johnny Depp.


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> whose?


Johnny Depp speaks in and out with an accent in the video posted by Grande Latte.


----------



## limom

So she has been diagnosed by Dr Curry to have 2 personality disorders. 
Borderline and Histrionic.
Ok, but it is not because she suffers from serious mental illnesses that she can not be abused.
And what about drug abuses?
A hotbed of disfunctions.


----------



## bisousx

That is true, esp. with Johnny being a drug addict and alcoholic. Anything goes.

On the other hand, I used to be on team Amber but can’t trust her word willy nilly with those diagnoses, IYKYK.

You can see Amber’s mask falter here: https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cc0XWzfjfG-/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Sferics

Omg 





No, Sauvage!


----------



## lallybelle

Another:

"Officer, why didn't you give the domestic abuse pamphlet to Amber Heard?" "We only give those to domestic abuse victims."

OH SNAP.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Did you watch Dr Curry’s testimony? Where she says AH was exaggerating and lying on PTSD test… Aaand one point to JD


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Johnny Depp speaks in and out with an accent in the video posted by Grande Latte.


kinda like Madonna?


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> That is true, esp. with Johnny being a drug addict and alcoholic. Anything goes.
> 
> On the other hand, I used to be on team Amber but can’t trust her word willy nilly with those diagnoses, IYKYK.
> 
> You can see Amber’s mask falter here: https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cc0XWzfjfG-/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Between the narcissistics, borderlines and the scammers, it is hard to relax and just hang.
As far as Amber, it seems like she would be hard to deal with to start with.
Did they figure out if she cut his finger or if he cut it himself?
The house manager looked stressed.
How do you prepare yourself to deal with all of that?????nope.


----------



## Sferics

Dr. Curry doomed her.


----------



## limom

Consumer2much said:


> Did you watch Dr Curry’s testimony? Where she says AH was exaggerating and lying on PTSD test… Aaand one point to JD


I did. Dr curry was super compelling. Her explanations were thorough, yet easy to understand.
I wonder if Amber knew her diagnostic prior to speak with Dr Curry.


----------



## uhpharm01

Silverplume said:


> Photos of people entering a penthouse do not prove sexual activity.
> Team Logic.


so Johnny Depp knew that Amber and James Franco was having an affair.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> so Johnny Depp knew that Amber and James Franco was having an affair.



This does not show that Amber and James Franco were having an a affair.
Johnny Depp thought they were and he was jealous of the younger man.
There is no fool like an old fool.


----------



## Sferics

How can it be that they have so many conversations recorded?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Sferics said:


> How can it be that they have so many conversations recorded?


Simple: when they realised it was over they started prepping for the court fight…


----------



## meluvs2shop

I can’t follow this trial. It seems so personal and unreal to me that two ppl lived like this. Unhinged.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> This does not show that Amber and James Franco were having an a affair.
> Johnny Depp thought they were and he was jealous of the younger man.
> There is no fool like an old fool.


oh ok fair enough.


----------



## bisousx

I’m not following the trial but saw this compilation of sound bites.. he’s coming across pretty likeable tbh


----------



## Toby93

Grande Latte said:


> Remember Vanessa Paradis and the CHANEL bird ad? I guess many of you are too young to remember. It was the most beautiful ad ever.
> She was out of this world.



I remember the ad  I thought they made a great little family, living in France and not wanting to live the celebrity life.  I used to be a JD fan, went to see all his movies, but I don't recognize this person in court.  What happened to him?


----------



## Toby93

bisousx said:


> That is true, esp. with Johnny being a drug addict and alcoholic. Anything goes.
> 
> On the other hand, I used to be on team Amber but can’t trust her word willy nilly with those diagnoses, IYKYK.
> 
> You can see Amber’s mask falter here: https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cc0XWzfjfG-/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Wow - that is insane


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> This does not show that Amber and James Franco were having an a affair.
> Johnny Depp thought they were and he was jealous of the younger man.
> *There is no fool like an old fool.*


True
James Franco has been subpoenaed to testify. 








						James Franco to be deposed in Depp $50m defamation against Amber Heard
					

James Franco, 43, has been subpoenaed to appear in 58-year-old Johnny Depp's $50 million defamation case against Amber Heard, 35, over an op-ed article she wrote in the Washington Post.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bisousx

I’m kinda confused why Depp is suing her for $50 million. Does she even have $10 million?


----------



## Grande Latte

bisousx said:


> I’m kinda confused why Depp is suing her for $50 million. Does she even have $10 million?



It is my conjecture that Amber's baby is Elon's. Hence, he will step forward to pay the fine should the judge, judge it that way. Same thing with all the rumors about Elon paying Amber's legal fees. Although of course, Elon will deny it to the end because he appears like he's funding an abuser in a legal battle.


----------



## Grande Latte

And James Franco will be deposed early next year? What? Depp's team believes he was having an affair with Amber? What? This has taken a comedic turn.

I'm not surprised Amber sleeps around. I think Johnny does too. But with each side throwing this kind of evidence around. This will be the "stinkiest" Hollywood legal battle ever! It will probably be adapted into a film pretty soon.


----------



## VickyB

I think JD filed this case to try and repair his image.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> And James Franco will be deposed early next year? What? Depp's team believes he was having an affair with Amber? What? This has taken a comedic turn.
> 
> I'm not surprised Amber sleeps around. I think Johnny does too. But with each side throwing this kind of evidence around. This will be the "stinkiest" Hollywood legal battle ever! It will probably be adapted into a film pretty soon.


no this year, that article was written back in Dec 2021


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Great music cover video of Vanessa and Dave Stewart (Eurythmics) singing "Walk on the Wild Side"

Ack...link not available.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bisousx said:


> I’m not following the trial but saw this compilation of sound bites.. he’s coming across pretty likeable tbh



Depositions and trials are insanely boring.


----------



## Grande Latte

Vanilla Bean said:


> Depositions and trials are insanely boring.



Will Elon Musk be deposed as well? Depp's legal team can depose anyone they want (all of Amber's lovers) for this trial.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sferics said:


> How can it be that they have so many conversations recorded?


I always joke with DH that I need to record every conversation we have, since he never seems to pay attention, claims I said/didn’t say something I didn’t, and I’d have proof.  Maybe Depp & Heard thought the same?


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> I’m kinda confused why Depp is suing her for $50 million. Does she even have $10 million?


Maybe Elon will give it to her.


----------



## Sferics

Consumer2much said:


> Simple: when they realised it was over they started prepping for the court fight…


This seems so ill.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I always joke with DH that I need to record every conversation we have, since he never seems to pay attention, claims I said/didn’t say something I didn’t, and I’d have proof.  Maybe Depp & Heard thought the same?


I have been recorded before. It was quite surprising but unfortunately it is not unusual.

As far as Amber Heard, she is scheduled to appear on Aqua man 2. She might not look like a millionaire but I would bet that she is worth in the 50 million dollars range. Plus she dates men with money. I doubt that she pays for anything.(no shade. I ‘ll do the same)
Do not sleep on any actors who appear in sci fi type of franchise. It is a money making enterprise for all.
Someone who appeared in a TV show barely known to the public is able to make a living on convention and the like. And the actor was not a main either.
As far as the trial, it was disclosed that Amber had a babysitter/nurse.
Are they going to address the fact that most likely she was a sober companion?
Same goes with Depp, he was more or less off the wagon for decades, getting sober enough to work.
He detoxed on his private island with private doctors. He did not do the work ever. Functioning alcoholic/addict. No wonder, he looks like crap. 
Never forget the viper room.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> I have been recorded before. It was quite surprising but unfortunately it is not unusual.
> 
> As far as Amber Heard, she is scheduled to appear on Aqua man 2. She might not look like a millionaire but I would bet that she is worth in the 50 million dollars range. Plus she dates men with money. I doubt that she pays for anything.(no shade. I ‘ll do the same)
> Do not sleep on any actors who appear in sci fi type of franchise. It is a money making enterprise for all.
> Someone who appeared in a TV show barely known to the public is able to make a living on convention and the like. And the actor was not a main either.
> As far as the trial, it was disclosed that Amber had a babysitter/nurse.
> Are they going to address the fact that most likely she was a sober companion?
> Same goes with Depp, he was more or less off the wagon for decades, getting sober enough to work.
> He detoxed on his private island with private doctors. He did not do the work ever. Functioning alcoholic/addict. No wonder, he looks like crap.
> Never forget the viper room.



If I looked like Amber Heard, I would use it to my maximum advantage too. 
This is why I really think the baby's father is Elon Musk. She wants a billionaire. Nobody else will suffice.


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> If I looked like Amber Heard, I would use it to my maximum advantage too.
> This is why I really think the baby's father is Elon Musk. She wants a billionaire. Nobody else will suffice.


Padma Lakshmi is the patron Saint of leveling looks
Now that is a story!


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> I have been recorded before. It was quite surprising but unfortunately it is not unusual.



Oh, wow...sorry to read this  

I'm pretty happy that recording without permission is prohibited by law in my country - so it IS unusual here because no one could use it in court. 
Those who do so nonetheless risk a fine and up to five years' imprisonment.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Will Elon Musk be deposed as well? Depp's legal team can depose anyone they want (all of Amber's lovers) for this trial.


i heard that he was but he will be a no show. idk.


Edited to add:








						Elon Musk will be a NO SHOW at Johnny Depp's defamation trial
					

Depp's lawyers tried to subpoena Musk on six different occasions to grill him over allegations he had an affair with Heard during their 18-month marriage.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




oh wow. Interesting. Six different times. wow


----------



## uhpharm01

L" Oreal has now locked their twitter account down, due to the Amber Heard and Johnny Depp trial. I thought that L Oreal doesn't work with Amber anymore or do they?


----------



## LittleStar88

Grande Latte said:


> If I looked like Amber Heard, I would use it to my maximum advantage too.
> This is why I really think the baby's father is Elon Musk. She wants a billionaire. Nobody else will suffice.



I vaguely recall the Elon/Amber situation but didn’t know who she was at the time so ignored it.

she is so pretty but such a mess.


----------



## limom

LittleStar88 said:


> I vaguely recall the Elon/Amber situation but didn’t know who she was at the time so ignored it.
> 
> she is so pretty but such a mess.


His first wife looks the same.
Elon certainly has a type.
Like attracts like


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> If I looked like Amber Heard, I would use it to my maximum advantage too.
> This is why I really think the baby's father is Elon Musk. She wants a billionaire. Nobody else will suffice.


dp


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> I have been recorded before. It was quite surprising but unfortunately it is not unusual.
> 
> As far as Amber Heard, she is scheduled to appear on Aqua man 2. She might not look like a millionaire but I would bet that she is worth in the 50 million dollars range. Plus she dates men with money. I doubt that she pays for anything.(no shade. I ‘ll do the same)
> Do not sleep on any actors who appear in sci fi type of franchise. It is a money making enterprise for all.
> Someone who appeared in a TV show barely known to the public is able to make a living on convention and the like. And the actor was not a main either.
> As far as the trial, it was disclosed that Amber had a babysitter/nurse.
> Are they going to address the fact that most likely she was a sober companion?
> Same goes with Depp, he was more or less off the wagon for decades, getting sober enough to work.
> He detoxed on his private island with private doctors. He did not do the work ever. Functioning alcoholic/addict. No wonder, he looks like crap.
> Never forget the viper room.



IIRC, I think it was during their dramatic divorce that Amber wanted to make it look like she was penniless. That’s why it was interesting when she announced she would donate all her divorce settlement proceeds to a women’s abuse charity. (Apparently she never did).

OTOH, Google says she’s worth about $8m so I wasn’t too off in my assumption 

Depp must know about her finances more than most of us, because I still find that $50m amount puzzling.


----------



## Sferics

Sorry weird, but the vibes I get from her: 
A male psychopath full of (self)hate trapped in a striking beautiful female body and face which he needs to "keep" to use it to make money.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> IIRC, I think it was during their dramatic divorce that Amber wanted to make it look like she was penniless. That’s why it was interesting when she announced she would donate all her divorce settlement proceeds to a women’s abuse charity. (Apparently she never did).
> 
> OTOH, Google says she’s worth about $8m so I wasn’t too off in my assumption
> 
> Depp must know about her finances more than most of us, because I still find that $50m amount puzzling.


The rumor is that she will get paid over 40 million for aqua man 2.
Maybe Johnny wants to get a finder‘s fee?
Watching now, Carino is saying the Johnny is the best actor of his generation. I agree and why isn’t he acting instead of cosplaying le vieux cocu on my tv?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'd love to see a collection of sound bites from both Johnny and Elon. I think it would be hilarious.


----------



## uhpharm01

Elon Musk, James Franco won’t testify at Depp-Heard trial after all
					

While Musk and Franco were widely expected to take the stand, The Post can now exclusively reveal they will not be appearing in the Fairfax, Va., courtroom.




					nypost.com
				



Update about James Franco word on the street according to The New York Post he will not being testifying  either in the case.

FYI - I've posted this in the Elon Musk Thread too.


----------



## Grande Latte

I watch clips of the trial on YouTube here and there. Amber looks like she aged a lot and gained some weight during this short amount of time. This must have taken a toll on her. Meanwhile, I think Johnny is truly enjoying this circus show.

I just don't see the point of this trial. It's a waste of judicial resources. Old guy needs to take responsibility for picking this young woman. He's old, she's young. Their marriage lasted a split second. Just let it go. Just let it go....

They divorced, but this suit almost seems like Depp is seeking "another form of" alimony. 

At this point, I don't care who's right or wrong. Can you imagine being the judge in this case? He goes to bed exhausted by two psychopaths and their legal teams! Arghhhh....


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> I watch clips of the trial on YouTube here and there. Amber looks like she aged a lot and gained some weight during this short amount of time. This must have taken a toll on her. Meanwhile, I think Johnny is truly enjoying this circus show.
> 
> I just don't see the point of this trial. It's a waste of judicial resources. Old guy needs to take responsibility for picking this young woman. He's old, she's young. Their marriage lasted a split second. Just let it go. Just let it go....
> 
> They divorced, but this suit almost seems like Depp is seeking "another form of" alimony.
> 
> At this point, I don't care who's right or wrong. Can you imagine being the judge in this case? He goes to bed exhausted by two psychopaths and their legal teams! Arghhhh....


The judge is a female. They already looked tired just at the lunch break.

Amber wasn't a good pick for SO. that's for sure. and Depp should have never married her.


----------



## Grande Latte

uhpharm01 said:


> The judge is a female. They already looked tired just at the lunch break.
> 
> Amber wasn't a good pick for SO. that's for sure. and Depp should have never married her.



Didn't know the judge is a she. Thank you for the info. 

I just feel that Johnny can go around dumping girls: Winona Ryder, Kate Moss, Vanessa Paradis and others, but the moment he's dumped. It's like he explodes. Yes, no doubt there was abuse and manipulation involved, but he's no saint either.


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> I just don't see the point of this trial. It's a waste of judicial resources. Old guy needs to take responsibility for picking this young woman. He's old, she's young. Their marriage lasted a split second. Just let it go. Just let it go....


She destroyed his career and you want him to let it go?  That's what the trial is about.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> She destroyed his career and you want him to let it go?  That's what the trial is about.


Bingo.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Jayne1 said:


> She destroyed his career and you want him to let it go?  That's what the trial is about.


Which means that part of the trial is also about whether she actually destroyed his career, or if he did that himself by being so messed up that his time on set had to be specially scheduled around his hangover time, that productions had to be shut down when his finger was cut off, etc.  It gets really expensive to employ an actor like Johnny Depp, and that's not all because of his take home pay.


----------



## LittleStar88

These were two people in a very toxic relationship. Amber seemed to get off on initiating cycles, taking advantage of his weak moments, and pushing trauma buttons.

She comes off as disgusting, abusive and manipulative. Like, next level stuff (what kind of woman poops on the bed as an antagonism??!!). And a lot of that is coming out now. I can't find one place from what I have seen with this trial where she doesn't look like a total arsehole.

He is by no means perfect and has his demons to contend with but he didn't deserve what this has done to his career. A lot of actors have issues or other things that crew have to work around and it is not a surprise when hiring them on. I've always enjoyed him as an actor and hope to see him come back soon. #teamjohnny


----------



## Silverplume

bisousx said:


> IIRC, I think it was during their dramatic divorce that Amber wanted to make it look like she was penniless. That’s why it was interesting when she announced she would donate all her divorce settlement proceeds to a women’s abuse charity. (Apparently she never did).
> 
> OTOH, Google says she’s worth about $8m so I wasn’t too off in my assumption
> 
> Depp must know about her finances more than most of us, because I still find that $50m amount puzzling.


She is not worth $50M. The overly large amount is intended to break her forever. She would just pay and pay and pay. It’s not unique to this case.


----------



## Sferics

Oooopsi.


----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> Oooopsi.
> 
> View attachment 5391176


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> This does not show that Amber and James Franco were having an a affair.
> Johnny Depp thought they were and he was jealous of the younger man.
> There is no fool like an old fool.


okay that video of Amber and James Franco in the elevator hasn't been entered into evidence let but one lawyer on youtube has stated that James Franco could testify if Amber had bruises on her face or not  since he was so close to her on the elevator the one day after Johnny and Amber had that big fight. But since James Franco will not be testifying now we will never know.


----------



## limom

Not to be sordid but don’t they all hang out with Manson?
Did Johnny think that only men are entitled to have group sex and other whatever?
nuts!
if he/she does it with you, he/she will do it to you.
The delusion is strong with that one.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> She *destroyed his career* and you want him to let it go?  That's what the trial is about.


She also destroyed his reputation.  Sure, he has demons like many in Hollywood, but calling him an abusive wife beater at the height of the MeToo wave was beyond damning.  Cancel culture is ruthless and asks questions later.  Some of the time.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> She also destroyed his reputation.  Sure, he has demons like many in Hollywood, but calling him an abusive wife beater at the height of the MeToo wave was beyond damning.  Cancel culture is ruthless and asks questions later.  Some of the time.


He is a superb actor and was hired in France to play Louis the XV.
There is a huge market out there.
He has legions of Gen Xers ready to leave it all for him. Work it damn it!


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Not to be sordid but don’t they all hang out with Manson?
> Did Johnny think that only men are entitled to have group sex and other whatever?
> nuts!
> if he/she does it with you, he/she will do it to you.
> The delusion is strong with that one.


Johnny Depp hanged out with Manson?!Marylin Manson?!

Edited to add: I just googled Johnny Marylin and Amber.


----------



## prettyprincess

Jayne1 said:


> She destroyed his career and you want him to let it go?  That's what the trial is about.


But what does his judgment in choosing her say about him. It seems like a classic case of the “the trauma bond.” They chose one another bc they both had serious unresolved childhood trauma and they were attracted to the familiar dysfunction in one another.

Im not saying she didn’t abuse him, bc it’s clear that she did, but he was also abusive. Having a self-harming addict as a partner can be abusive. They’re both so messy.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Clinical and forensic psychologist Dr. Shannon Curry schooling the struggling and incoherent lawyer hired by Heard (or Elon as the case may be). Heard's lawyer must have realised by now that her client  hasn't been 100% forthcoming with the truth. Watch said lawyer resorting to using muffins to discredit the witness.


----------



## pixiejenna

So with this new evidence my next thought is that dose this kill johnnys case? Since Amber didn’t really write the letter it was ghostwritten and funded by the ACLU then technically Amber didn’t defame him the ACLU did. The timing it with her movie release makes it extra cringe.

I never believed that Amber would make the donations but just because she verbally said she would doesn’t make it legally binding. It just makes her a a hole for promising to donate and not following though with her promise. So only 1.3 million paid and only 350000 from her, 100000 from Johnny, and two other donations from brokerages  suspected to be from Elon totaling 850000. I recall at some point Johnny wanted to donate directly to the organizations she claimed she was giving the money too. And I think her lawyers struck it down because he would be able to claim it as a write off by directly donating.


----------



## uhpharm01

i agree


----------



## Chagall

bisousx said:


> I’m not following the trial but saw this compilation of sound bites.. he’s coming across pretty likeable tbh



He is trying too hard to be cool and funny, and playing to the courtroom. I think AH is a nut job, but am not sure about JD either.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think the question is did that single article destroy Depp's career, OR did his career begin to wither and disappear once the Pirates era were over.

To me, I don't think he's a standalone actor without the Pirates.
Just like he wasn't a standalone actor once out of 21 Jump Street.

His ego wouldn't let him admit that this is his fate.

Bottomline: He is just not a prolific actor like a DiCaprio, or a DeNiro, or a Tom Cruise or any of the others that you see on big screens all the time. He just isn't one of those actors! He's not as talented, or disciplined, or as "lucky" like them. Depp can kill Amber 10 times in court, but he will NEVER be one of them.


----------



## Chanbal

I'm always late to the party. There is so much noise around this trial that it finally grabbed my attention. For the ones that are still lost, like me, here is a summary of this ordeal. 









						Johnny Depp and Amber Heard defamation trial: Summary and timeline
					

Although their marriage lasted a matter of months, Depp and Heard's relationship spanned more than a decade.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## papertiger

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Clinical and forensic psychologist Dr. Shannon Curry schooling the struggling and incoherent lawyer hired by Heard (or Elon as the case may be). Heard's lawyer must have realised by now that her client  hasn't been 100% forthcoming with the truth. Watch said lawyer resorting to using muffins to discredit the witness.




Not on either side. I am aware that women are more easily labelled with psyche problems and if/when they do are more easily believed (the labels, not the women). 

Not a good lawyer on A's side, agreed.

Interestingly, A's lawyer didn't pull SC up on why she gave A a test that (at the time) was a year out of date (MMPI-2).

It's also interesting that media everywhere is now reporting A suffers from BPD and HPD - and not PTSD, especially many (mostly male) YouTube commentators reporting as though fact, when only Dr. SC diagnosed those personality disorders - against other clinical experts.

People who suffer from NPD, BPD and HPD are often seen as bad people and those that suffer from PTSD are seen as good but victims.  All clinical personality disorders as well as PTSD sufferers cannot help themselves and are mentally ill. The labelling/mislabeling is a manipulation of public perception and that perception is biased, based on fear and prejudice.

I don't feel sorry for Amber. But although A's lawyers know it's a set-up, a careful strategy, they didn't put that over very well. People did not get the whole 'Johnny gave you dinner/wine and therefore you can't be trusted' business that was pushed time and time again. A's lawyers could have done a much better job to  discredit the forensic psychologist's report rather than go after Dr. SC trying to cast spurious shade.


----------



## limom

According to reports, Dr Curry is specialized and certified in the Gottman therapy style.
She did not treat the couple herself and is testifying in this trial as a forensic psychologist.
While she is super accomplished in her own right, I wonder how biased she is.
Amber most likely would have her own psychologist/psychiatrist presenting her side as well.
I really don’t understand why lay people seem so disgusted or scared by Amber‘s diagnostic if even accurate.
She is ill, she is seeking treatment. 
 As an advocate for the mentally ill and myself suffering from anxiety and depression, this trial set all of us back.
Such ignorance and misogyny , imo. 
This forum is at times so stressful and triggering. Are you all women?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> According to reports, Dr Curry is specialized and certified in the Gottman therapy style.
> She did not treat the couple herself and is testifying in this trial as a forensic psychologist.
> While she is super accomplished in her own right, I wonder how biased she is.
> Amber most likely would have her own psychologist/psychiatrist presenting her side as well.
> I really don’t understand why lay people seem so disgusted or scared by Amber‘s diagnostic if even accurate.
> She is ill, she is seeking treatment.
> As an advocate for the mentally ill and myself suffering from anxiety and depression, this trial set all of us back.
> Such ignorance and misogyny , imo.
> This forum is at times so stressful and triggering. *Are you all women?*


----------



## bagsforme

300 million dollars and a million alpacas - best line of whole trial.   

Where can I watch the trail?  I'm seeing bits of it on news but want to watch whole thing.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> 300 million dollars and a million alpacas - best line of whole trial.
> 
> Where can I watch the trail?  I'm seeing bits of it on news but want to watch whole thing.




do you have any of the court networks - like "law and crime network"??  they are showing it.  
and it's on philo,fubu and sling apps.


----------



## Chagall

They really do fit the stereotype of the cool charming abuser who can fool everyone with his laid back easygoing persona and the ‘crazy’ ex. I do think he abused her, perhaps ‘only’ mentally to make her so vengeful and angry. However I do think she has acted like a wack job. He, in spite of the fact he has lost so much is having an absolute blast with this, which isn’t normal. Yet another example to two narcs.


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsforme said:


> 300 million dollars and a million alpacas - best line of whole trial.
> 
> Where can I watch the trail?  I'm seeing bits of it on news but want to watch whole thing.



It's being stream live on law and crime








						Law & Crime - Law and Crime News
					

Watch the courtroom drama unfold live and get in depth legal analysis on the day's biggest crime and legal stories.




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## A1aGypsy

Grande Latte said:


> I think the question is did that single article destroy Depp's career, OR did his career begin to wither and disappear once the Pirates era were over.
> 
> To me, I don't think he's a standalone actor without the Pirates.
> Just like he wasn't a standalone actor once out of 21 Jump Street.
> 
> His ego wouldn't let him admit that this is his fate.
> 
> Bottomline: He is just not a prolific actor like a DiCaprio, or a DeNiro, or a Tom Cruise or any of the others that you see on big screens all the time. He just isn't one of those actors! He's not as talented, or disciplined, or as "lucky" like them. Depp can kill Amber 10 times in court, but he will NEVER be one of them.



I think these things are intertwined though. As i understand the pleading, they had three more Pirates planned and they announced they were parting ways with JD a few days after the op Ed.


----------



## bisousx

.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bisousx said:


> *I agree with you that Depp seems charming to the point of suspicion. *Heard wasn’t diagnosed as a narcissist though. She was diagnosed as borderline and histrionic. The former meaning she is naturally intensely angry.. he wouldn’t need to abuse her to throw her into a rage. It could be as simple as spilling a glass of water.



You wrote what I've felt from the beginning of this trial but couldn't quite express. 

I have always liked JD (though I did initially take AH's side when the accusations came out because who would not support the victim). I am selfishly very annoyed he was replaced as Grindelwald especially as at this point I do think Heard is a) lying and b) physically violent herself. She comes across completely unlikeable and slightly mental. I'm really not so sure he actually beat her ever, let alone regularly as she claims. I do find the drug and alcohol induced tantrums that included breaking things a lot more believable. 

BUT as you said, he is SO calm, SO likeable, SO charming and has such an obviously good time in court it is slightly chilling.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Oh lord... here comes the muffingate. Is it still a real trial or a pastiche of judge Judy episode? AH’s lawyer is grasping at straws.


----------



## lallybelle

A1aGypsy said:


> I think these things are intertwined though. As i understand the pleading, they had three more Pirates planned and they announced they were parting ways with JD a few days after the op Ed.



EXACTLY. And add Warners to the list with fantastic beasts. Johnny should be having an awesome career as a character actor, which were the parts he excelled at anyway (the quirky offbeat stuff).

Look I'm no crazy Depp fangirl and he for sure has his issues, but Amber's accusations coming in with the "birth" of the #Metoo movement completely derailed his career.

I am ALL for women speaking up, being heard and justice being done. We know domestic violence is a huge issue and anything being done to help women in this situation is always the right thing to do. In this case, I simply do not believe her and to give that forum to someone who is not being truthful, well that doesn't benefit the movement in any way.


----------



## bisousx

papertiger said:


> It's also interesting that media everywhere is now reporting A suffers from BPD and HPD - and not PTSD, especially many (mostly male) YouTube commentators reporting as though fact, when only Dr. SC diagnosed those personality disorders - against other clinical experts.
> 
> People who suffer from NPD, BPD and HPD are often seen as bad people and those that suffer from PTSD are seen as good but victims.  All clinical personality disorders as well as PTSD sufferers cannot help themselves and are mentally ill. The labelling/mislabeling is a manipulation of public perception and that perception is biased, based on fear and prejudice.



I know you are kind hearted and well meaning when you say the above. I didn’t have the right words to reply with how I feel when I read that NPD etc cannot help themselves, but this article better summarizes what I wanted to say.

FWIW, we should keep in mind that neither Depp nor Heard have been diagnosed with NPD.

If we’re speaking from possibilities, I agree it’s possible that not all NPD, etc. are bad people and we shouldn’t forget there’s a spectrum of narcissism so some can be annoying at best and others are downright abusive and harmful. Maybe not “bad people”, but perhaps they are good people deep down inside who habitually do bad things to others and leave everyone else in their wake as collateral damage.



*MYTH # 3: They are mentally ill, so obviously they can’t control it!*
_
REALITY CHECK: Many of us have empathy for those who suffer from a wide variety of mental illnesses. Malignant narcissism and psychopathy are very different from other mental illnesses. As Dr. George Simon notes, these disorders are “character disorders.” *These individuals are not in a state of psychosis nor do they experience the same type of despair that other mentally ill people struggle with (at least, certainly not despair at causing others pain). While most mentally ill people struggle with their sense of self-worth and have empathy for others, malignant narcissists deem themselves to be superior and regularly violate the rights of others to meet their own needs. They know exactly what they’re doing, and many of them enjoy doing it.*


Many manipulative abusers will temporarily morph into the nice people they presented themselves to be at the beginning of relationships to get you ensnared back into the toxic cycle just to abuse you again. Dont fall for it. They always revert back to their true, abusive selves._

https://psychcentral.com/blog/recov...hopaths-change-why-you-shouldnt-count-on-it#9


----------



## bisousx

QueenofWrapDress said:


> You wrote what I've felt from the beginning of this trial but couldn't quite express.
> 
> I have always liked JD (though I did initially take AH's side when the accusations came out because who would not support the victim). I am selfishly very annoyed he was replaced as Grindelwald especially as at this point I do think Heard is a) lying and b) physically violent herself. She comes across completely unlikeable and slightly mental. I'm really not so sure he actually beat her ever, let alone regularly as she claims. I do find the drug and alcohol induced tantrums that included breaking things a lot more believable.
> 
> BUT as you said, he is SO calm, SO likeable, SO charming and has such an obviously good time in court it is slightly chilling.



Depp has no credibility. As likeable as he seems, if you spend much of your life blacked out from drugs, alcohol or a combo of both, to a point your wife can easily film you in numerous embarrassing scenarios… then one couldn’t say with all certainty that it was just a tantrum and not physical abuse… because he literally can’t remember what happened on his own account. Hanging out with a known abuser (Manson) makes it look even more suspect.


----------



## papertiger

bisousx said:


> I know you are kind hearted and well meaning when you say the above. I didn’t have the right words to reply with how I feel when I read that NPD etc cannot help themselves, but this article better summarizes what I wanted to say.
> 
> FWIW, we should keep in mind that neither Depp nor Heard have been diagnosed with NPD.
> 
> If we’re speaking from possibilities, I agree it’s possible that not all NPD, etc. are bad people and we shouldn’t forget there’s a spectrum of narcissism so some can be annoying at best and others are downright abusive and harmful. Maybe not “bad people”, but perhaps they are good people deep down inside who habitually do bad things to others and leave everyone else in their wake as collateral damage.
> 
> 
> 
> *MYTH # 3: They are mentally ill, so obviously they can’t control it!*
> 
> _REALITY CHECK: Many of us have empathy for those who suffer from a wide variety of mental illnesses. Malignant narcissism and psychopathy are very different from other mental illnesses. As Dr. George Simon notes, these disorders are “character disorders.” *These individuals are not in a state of psychosis nor do they experience the same type of despair that other mentally ill people struggle with (at least, certainly not despair at causing others pain). While most mentally ill people struggle with their sense of self-worth and have empathy for others, malignant narcissists deem themselves to be superior and regularly violate the rights of others to meet their own needs. They know exactly what they’re doing, and many of them enjoy doing it.*
> 
> 
> Many manipulative abusers will temporarily morph into the nice people they presented themselves to be at the beginning of relationships to get you ensnared back into the toxic cycle just to abuse you again. Dont fall for it. They always revert back to their true, abusive selves._
> 
> https://psychcentral.com/blog/recov...hopaths-change-why-you-shouldnt-count-on-it#9



I realise Dr. SC didn't refer to A as having NPD, but I meant it's one of those 'evil' disorders that people would rather not get diagnosed with.

I agree that having Borderline, histrionic (or narc) traits are annoying, difficult, destructive and impactful for others, and should be manageable for those that have them. When someone is clinically diagnosed with those disorders they need professional help to get better and manage their behaviours. They need treatment. When someone _needs_ treatment in order to get better, they are ill. I'm not saying someone with BPD won't go to prison if they commit a crime (i.e. is not responsible for their actions - if that's what you mean)

Perhaps there is a cultural difference though. In the UK, if you are diagnosed with BPD (OCD and so on) you then qualify to get professional help and a CPA (care programme) https://www.nhs.uk/mental-health/conditions/borderline-personality-disorder/treatment/. It is treated as an illness. As is PTSD https://www.nhs.uk/mental-health/conditions/post-traumatic-stress-disorder-ptsd/treatment/

For those caring or living with people with PTSD (or CPTSD - as Johnny is inferring in his testimony about his upbringing, his mother's behaviour and why he didn't leave A when she was abusive) they can be just as difficult to live with. The number of people who love to boast about the OCD or OCD-ness is another indication that having OCD is not a bad disorder to have. I'm not suggesting A or J are OCD, just using it as another disorder that is seen in a more positive light, even though it's a very difficult condition to deal with IRL.

Both people with PTSD and BPD have a hard time managing moods, the question is what brought them on. Even if she suffered from PTSD, it could be argued it wasn't because of Johnny's behaviour.

My only point is all personality disorders take over people's lives and impact the lives of their loved ones. Doesn't matter whether it's BPD or PTSD. The whole point of Dr. SC's report is discrediting Amber's PTSD's diagnosis (by other medical experts) and instead diagnosing her with BPD which will get Amber not only less sympathy, but the 'label' makes her the mad, bad, dangerous woman. Proving that she fooled other clinical practitioners makes her that typical beautiful, manipulative, femme fatal. It discredits all her testimony, as we then will not believe a single word she says (or has said) because she's fooled the experts before. It's using preconceived bias by labelling good/bad disorder perception.


----------



## bisousx

Having these diagnoses may temporarily sway the jury in different directions but from what I know, at the end of the trial they will be narrowing the case down to a set of very specific questions where it could leave little room for biases and prejudice.

I imagine the question @pixiejenna posed regarding the ACLU ghostwriting for Amber will be used as a strong defense.


----------



## Chanbal

QueenofWrapDress said:


> You wrote what I've felt from the beginning of this trial but couldn't quite express.
> 
> I have always liked JD (though I did initially take AH's side when the accusations came out because who would not support the victim). I am selfishly very annoyed he was replaced as Grindelwald especially as at this point I do think Heard is a) lying and b) physically violent herself. She comes across completely unlikeable and slightly mental. I'm really not so sure he actually beat her ever, let alone regularly as she claims. I do find the drug and alcohol induced tantrums that included breaking things a lot more believable.
> 
> BUT as you said, he is SO calm, SO likeable, SO charming and has such an obviously good time in court it is slightly chilling.



I'm not on either side, only trying to understand this case. So I apologize for my ignorance. 

While I knew that Johnny D is a great actor, I didn't know much about Amber H until relatively recently. My ignorance on Hollywood matters is embarrassing. I understand that they had a difficult divorce, and JD lost a court case in the UK related to him being called a '_wife beater_.' I'm still trying to understand why Amber H wrote that Washington Post article that led to the current case. They were divorced, and his reputation was already seriously damaged, so why did she have to hurt him further? Was he still physically or morally going after her post-divorce? I would think that she would want distance from him and live her life.

I've no idea what Amber is suffering from, but defecating on the bed sounds really sick.  

"_*Amber Heard took responsibility for the poop in her shared bed with Johnny Depp the night after an explosive fight,* one of Depp's security guards testified in court, adding that she called it a "horrible practical joke_."









						Amber Heard admitted the poop in her shared bed with Johnny Depp was 'a horrible practical joke,' a security guard testified
					

Johnny Depp testified earlier in the trial that Amber Heard blamed the poop on her small teacup Yorkies.




					www.insider.com
				




It looks like Amber has a big defender in Dan Wootton. Is Don right? Is JD just seeking revenge and humiliation for AH with this trial? 

_*"Depp is banking on celebrity justice because this is a jury trial, where his star power could influence the verdict*.

And, once again, completely against her will, Amber is being forced to have the details of a toxic relationship she has long wanted to move on from make international headlines for weeks on end.

But it’s worse than what’s going on inside the courtroom.

Amber is being subjected to inhuman attacks by a group of sick individuals called the Deppheads, who have been on a sustained campaign to discredit her for years…_

*She told me: ‘During Depp’s disastrous libel trial in the UK, the world learned that he promised ‘global humiliation’ for Amber Heard. By the way the US trial is being depicted in the media, it appears he has fulfilled his promise*."









						DAN WOOTTON: Johnny Depp is not a victim of cancel culture
					

I actually feel sorry for the former Hollywood icon who has become a pathetic excuse of a man, writes DAN WOOTTON.




					dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Debbini

limom said:


> According to reports, Dr Curry is specialized and certified in the Gottman therapy style.
> She did not treat the couple herself and is testifying in this trial as a forensic psychologist.
> While she is super accomplished in her own right, I wonder how biased she is.
> Amber most likely would have her own psychologist/psychiatrist presenting her side as well.
> I really don’t understand why lay people seem so disgusted or scared by Amber‘s diagnostic if even accurate.
> She is ill, she is seeking treatment.
> As an advocate for the mentally ill and myself suffering from anxiety and depression, this trial set all of us back.
> Such ignorance and misogyny , imo.
> This forum is at times so stressful and triggering. Are you all women?


I would hope that if you, or anyone.....male or female....found the forum stressful and triggering, you would not come here.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Chanbal said:


> I'm not on either side, only trying to understand this case. So I apologize for my ignorance.
> 
> While I knew that Johnny D is a great actor, I didn't know much about Amber H until relatively recently. My ignorance on Hollywood matters is embarrassing. I understand that they had a difficult divorce, and JD lost a court case in the UK related to him being called a '_wife beater_.' I'm still trying to understand why Amber H wrote that Washington Post article that led to the current case. They were divorced, and his reputation was already seriously damaged, so why did she have to hurt him further? Was he still physically or morally going after her post-divorce? I would think that she would want distance from him and live her life.
> 
> I've no idea what Amber is suffering from, but defecating on the bed sounds really sick.
> 
> "_*Amber Heard took responsibility for the poop in her shared bed with Johnny Depp the night after an explosive fight,* one of Depp's security guards testified in court, adding that she called it a "horrible practical joke_."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard admitted the poop in her shared bed with Johnny Depp was 'a horrible practical joke,' a security guard testified
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp testified earlier in the trial that Amber Heard blamed the poop on her small teacup Yorkies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Amber has a big defender in Dan Wootton. Is Don right? Is JD just seeking revenge and humiliation for AH with this trial?
> 
> _*"Depp is banking on celebrity justice because this is a jury trial, where his star power could influence the verdict*.
> 
> And, once again, completely against her will, Amber is being forced to have the details of a toxic relationship she has long wanted to move on from make international headlines for weeks on end.
> 
> But it’s worse than what’s going on inside the courtroom.
> 
> Amber is being subjected to inhuman attacks by a group of sick individuals called the Deppheads, who have been on a sustained campaign to discredit her for years…_
> 
> *She told me: ‘During Depp’s disastrous libel trial in the UK, the world learned that he promised ‘global humiliation’ for Amber Heard. By the way the US trial is being depicted in the media, it appears he has fulfilled his promise*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAN WOOTTON: Johnny Depp is not a victim of cancel culture
> 
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the former Hollywood icon who has become a pathetic excuse of a man, writes DAN WOOTTON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailymail.co.uk



I think Danny Woo has no choice but to stick to what he already testified in the UK, to his narrative if he wants to save his face …Clearly he doesn’t care for facts: AH admitting on record to hitting JD, also her admitting to pooping, also her lying about the bruises…and so on. Shame on journalists who can’t admit their mistakes


----------



## Chanbal

Consumer2much said:


> I think Danny Woo has no choice but to stick to what he already testified in the UK, to his narrative if he wants to save his face …Clearly he doesn’t care for facts: AH admitting on record to hitting JD, also her admitting to pooping, also her lying about the bruises…and so on. Shame on journalists who can’t admit their mistakes


It crossed my mind that Dan might have been infatuated with AH at some point. If he wrote the article just to 'save face' was not very smart on his part. Everybody makes mistakes, and it should be OK for journalists to acknowledge new, and potentially contradictory, evidence imo.


----------



## Chagall

I have read that NPD/psychopathy/the entire spectrum of antisocial personality disorder, can be very hard to diagnose. This is because the afflicted are so adept at hiding their true selves, often from highly trained mental health workers. They are extremely aware of what they are doing in most cases or they would not go to such lengths to hide it. The only thing they ‘cannot help’ is the desire to inflict pain on others. Mental cruelty takes a lot of cunning on the part of the perp and is often more difficult to endure than the physical abuse.


----------



## bag-mania

They are both disgusting. She’s a crazy mess and he’s no better. I know many here think he’s a great actor but his ability is incredibly overrated, particularly in the past 20 years.

If I never see another Depp film where he’s wearing caked-on makeup, a flamboyant costume, and playing an over-the-top caricature role, I’ll be happy. Once he signed on with Disney his days as a serious actor were over.


----------



## uhpharm01

Two million people call for Amber Heard to be dropped from Aquaman 2
					

A petition calling for Amber Heard (pictured) to be dropped from the upcoming Aquaman 2 movie has passed two million signatures amid allegations of domestic abuse.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




oh wow
2 million people have already signed the petition
Amber has an uphill battle when she takes the stand next week.

I didn't know that AH was countersuing for $100m claiming JD libeled her by calling her a liar. $100million dollars, yikes.


----------



## pixiejenna

I honestly think that they’re both a holes. Johnny is a addict is he even currently clean? Amber is Manipulative and abusive/violent. I think that they both abused each other and pushed each other’s buttons at every opportunity given. I think that she jumped on the me too bandwagon precisely when her movie was coming out. I think hurting Johnny was her main motivation and if it helps her career wise that’s just a bonus, that’s an extremely calculated move. Her relationship with Musk is intriguing especially since he’s clearly worked very hard to elude Johnny’s lawyers. He’s also been photographed with Amber with visible bruises on his face. He is either doing this to protect her or to hide something possibly both. If he has nothing to hide he wouldn’t care about being served by johnnys lawyers. He has also donated a lot of money in her name to the charities and possibly the father of her baby. So I’m here for the drama *eating popcorn*.


----------



## Chanbal

Holy moly! $$$$


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanbal said:


> Holy moly! $$$$



i heard about this mess, it's fishy ( AH demands)


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanbal said:


> Holy moly! $$$$



and TMZ's Harvey Levin was talking about it too and and Harvey said that it didn't get a lot of attention but it should because it shows that Amber really wasn't scared of JD.


----------



## Deleted 698298

JD paid her so much. In fact he paid her what she wanted. What’s that herpie on about then, he paid her she didn’t pay to charities how is it JD‘s fault
She‘s despicable and if she still has a career in HWood after that … I don’t have words


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Ok, JD's and AH's disfunction aside, but what's up with her legal team? This is just one of several embarrassing incidents.


----------



## A1aGypsy

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Ok, JD's and AH's disfunction aside, but what's up with her legal team? This is just one of several embarrassing incidents.




It is so, INCREDIBLY, bad. I don’t understand it.  There are so many forensic advocacy programs in the states. There is no excuse for this.


----------



## Grande Latte

Depp is having too much fun at this trial. This has become his purpose in life. He thrives on torturing Amber even in public, and of all worst places, in a courtroom. All this will not go unnoticed.

And with social media, it seems like there's already a verdict for Ms. Heard. Despite what goes on in the trial. They are both sick and they both abused each other in private. But this is public lynching of a woman by a powerful man and it is grotesque.


----------



## Jayne1

I just saw she has a baby via surrogate.  I guess everyone knew but me.

Who is the daddy, anyone know?


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> I just saw she has a baby via surrogate.  I guess everyone knew but me.
> 
> Who is the daddy, anyone know?


I alot of people think that daddy is probably Elon









						Amber Heard faced legal battle with Elon Musk over frozen embryos: Report
					

Amber Heard was reportedly locked in a legal battle with ex-lover Elon Musk over the Aquaman actress’ frozen embryos.




					canoe.com
				












						Dad claims Amber Heard wants to marry Elon Musk
					

“One of the things they want to do is settle down and have a family,” Heard’s father said in a new interview. “They are making plans for that.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## EmilyM11

It makes me very sad that her antics will now strengthen the stigma associated with BPD. I have a family member who has it and they are a sweet person, just very prone to stress and upset (without major dramas, just really anxious on small things like delayed flight, unsuccessful date or job interview  etc) but nothing she demonstrates. And the reason for it is most likely childhood abuse. My family member while going through psychotherapy to better manage stress and negative thoughts, is most unlikely to come out with this personality disorder to anyone and she made it even more difficult. I think there is more disorders involved then histrionics and BPD.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Grande Latte said:


> He thrives on torturing


I think maybe you’re seeing more than there is, over-interpreting a tad…


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Grande Latte said:


> And with social media, it seems like there's already a verdict for Ms. Heard. Despite what goes on in the trial. They are both sick and they both abused each other in private. But this is public lynching of a woman by a powerful man and it is grotesque.



I mean...why would he be the only one losing career and reputation? I can somehow understand that.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I could google but can't be bothered. Isn't Elon with someone else and has children with her? I am not sure I'd be too pleased if my partner allegedly paid millions for his ex's legal defense, and I wouldn't be too happy about the new baby either, even if it was frozen years ago.


----------



## bagsforme

why is the trail in South Carolina?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bagsforme said:


> why is the trail in South Carolina?



The trial is in northern Virginia (Fairfax County). Depp is suing Heard for defamation over an opinion piece she wrote in The Washington Post in 2018 saying she had become a public figure representing domestic abuse. His lawyers filed the suit in Virginia because The Washington Post houses its printing press and online server in Fairfax County.


----------



## uhpharm01

Cosmopolitan said:


> The trial is in northern Virginia (Fairfax County). Depp is suing Heard for defamation over an opinion piece she wrote in The Washington Post in 2018 saying she had become a public figure representing domestic abuse. *His lawyers filed the suit in Virginia because The Washington Post houses its printing press and online server in Fairfax County.*


thanks for clearing that up. I've been wondering what was going on.


----------



## uhpharm01

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I could google but can't be bothered. Isn't Elon with someone else and has children with her? I am not sure I'd be too pleased if my partner allegedly paid millions for his ex's legal defense, and I wouldn't be too happy about the new baby either, even if it was frozen years ago.


First kid was Nevada Alexander Musk, when married to married Canadian author Justine Wilson , was born in 2002 and they unfortunately died at  10 weeks old of sudden infant death syndrome.

Then in 2004, he had Twins - Griffin and Xavier Musk with then wife Justin were conceived through IVF 

then in 2006 he had Triplets - Kai, Saxon and Damian Musk were conceived through IVF 

then on May 5, 2020, X Æ A-Xii was born with then partner Grimes 

then on March 10, 2022 he had another baby girl Exa Dark Sideræl but they call her "Y" which was born via surrogate.


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> Depp is having too much fun at this trial. This has become his purpose in life. He thrives on torturing Amber even in public, and of all worst places, in a courtroom. All this will not go unnoticed.
> 
> And with social media, it seems like there's already a verdict for Ms. Heard. Despite what goes on in the trial. They are both sick and they both abused each other in private. But this is public lynching of a woman by a powerful man and it is grotesque.
> 
> View attachment 5392363
> View attachment 5392364
> View attachment 5392365
> View attachment 5392366
> View attachment 5392367
> View attachment 5392383
> View attachment 5392384
> View attachment 5392385



He’s certainly been mugging for the camera and making a performance of it. I don’t know how anyone can see anything genuine in him this week other than his intense desire for revenge. Of course if someone sh!t in my bed I’d probably feel the same way but it’s better to be low key about it in court.


----------



## Deleted 698298

They have strong emotions about each other still so no surprise it’s all not looking cool. But putting together a collage of all his smirks and ending it with a sad AH face photo is just ridiculously manipulative. so no, I don’t think he’s mad with revenge


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm just a self credited armchair psychologist but to me it's obvious that just like with Duchess Pump Pump, something is really and seriously off with Amber. It's like you can sense it, even through a screen. It's their mannerisms, facial expressions and now that we've seen them in action over time, just that, their actions and general behaviour.

Both of these women obviously can keep it together behaviour wise long enough to stake out and capture a main objective but the pretense mask eventually has to slip. They'll literally emotionally implode from the exertion to seem and act normal. Both also ready to go scorched earth no matter the collateral damage when someone doesn't bend to their will.

Depp, as he's explained himself, comes with his own set of issues but there is so much info out there of all the charity and other good deeds Depp has done for others, be it friends, family or strangers, which seems to go well with what most who know or have met him are saying about him.

I don't know why some are saying Depp and Heard are just as bad? Depp has no record of domestic abuse while Heard actually does. Heard has abused her sister, a former girlfriend and now Depp. Allegedly there are other victims. She was also abusive to a former female assistant. But because her victim is male she's suddenly not an abuser?

Abusive relationships among gays (male and female) are very common according to someone I interviewed for work, a police specialising in domestic abuse in a large European city. What about when the abuser is female and the abused is also female? Amber Heard was the abuser in at least two such cases.

Why is it so hard to see that men, as well as women, get stiffed (and yes, I'm alluding to Susan Faludi's book Stiffed)? Women might not kill as many men as men kill women but they use other means of destroying someone's life, false accusations being one method. And if women often aren't believed, imagine how many men aren't.


----------



## Chanbal

These body language professionals are usually good.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Chanbal said:


> These body language professionals are usually good.



At some point they say when JD was speaking AH had no emotional expression on her face but something that looked like puffy eyes from crying. I would also add that she deliberately didn’t put eye make up on and her eyes appear smaller (or puffy), or as if she ‘was crying’ which doesn’t necessarily have to be true. Her eyes without make up just look like this, small and not striking…


----------



## Jayne1

Chanbal said:


> These body language professionals are usually good.



The problem with the videos of these 4 professionals is that they talk without immediately showing the examples like The Body Language Guy does.

By the time they show an example, I forgot what which one said. Also 4 opinions gets confusing, although I always think I will like it.

Makes you realize how much time and effort The Body Language Guy puts into his videos.


----------



## charlottawill

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Elon is paying Amber's legal fees.


Pocket change for him.


----------



## charlottawill

uhpharm01 said:


> valid point but in this case, I heard that James was probably Amber's drug dealer.
> 
> There are some text messages that were sent between Amber and Elon, back in May 2016 when Amber was still Married to Johnny Depp. If you look at the Texts message Elon stated that he really likes Amber and he also mentioned that he was hurt by her radio silence.
> 
> According to her friend Josh Drew (and cctv footage) Amber Heard had an affair and a threesome with both Cara Delevingne and Elon Musk while she was still married to Johnny Depp.


The more snippets I hear about this trial, the more I appreciate my dull existence.


----------



## charlottawill

lallybelle said:


> Another:
> 
> "Officer, why didn't you give the domestic abuse pamphlet to Amber Heard?" "We only give those to domestic abuse victims."
> 
> OH SNAP.


If this was a fictional TV show no one would believe it.


----------



## charlottawill

Toby93 said:


> I remember the ad  I thought they made a great little family, living in France and not wanting to live the celebrity life.  I used to be a JD fan, went to see all his movies, but I don't recognize this person in court.  What happened to him?


I don't know the timeline of his relationship with Paradis, but I too recall being under the impression that they were living an idyllic life. I also recall seeing The Rum Diary and thinking he looked good, she was stunning and they had undeniable chemistry. Was it a situation similar to Pitt and Jolie?


----------



## papertiger

charlottawill said:


> I don't know the timeline of his relationship with Paradis, but I too recall being under the impression that they were living an idyllic life. I also recall seeing The Rum Diary and thinking he looked good, she was stunning and they had undeniable chemistry. Was it a situation similar to Pitt and Jolie?



I was not happy to hear Depp texted Elton John about his "ex-wife Vanessa Paradis as a “French extortionist” who, he said, would seek to brainwash his new girlfriend against him." 

This is the mother of his children. Who carried on looking after their children whilst he took drugs/drank/argued and paraded round with his new "girlfriend". Who had been his GF for 14 years. Who didn't seem to exploit him re her career. Who he cheated on with Amber during _The Rum Diary_. Who has never said a bad word about him (as far as I know). 

Quote from The Guardian Depp Texts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bag-mania said:


> If I never see another Depp film where he’s wearing caked-on makeup, a flamboyant costume, and playing an over-the-top caricature role, I’ll be happy. Once he signed on with Disney his days as a serious actor were over.



It's such a shame. I loved him in "What's Eating Gilbert Grape."


----------



## uhpharm01

charlottawill said:


> Pocket change for him.


that's true


----------



## charlottawill

papertiger said:


> I was not happy to hear Depp texted Elton John about his "ex-wife Vanessa Paradis as a “French extortionist” who, he said, would seek to brainwash his new girlfriend against him."
> 
> This is the mother of his children. Who carried on looking after their children whilst he took drugs/drank/argued and paraded round with his new "girlfriend". Who had been his GF for 14 years. Who didn't seem to exploit him re her career. Who he cheated on with Amber during _The Rum Diary_. Who has never said a bad word about him (as far as I know).
> 
> Quote from The Guardian Depp Texts


That really is sad. Other than being his longtime girlfriend, mother of his children, and a successful model, I don't think I've ever heard anything negative about her. She seems to keep a very low profile. Perhaps the French are better at keeping their private lives private than Americans.


----------



## bag-mania

charlottawill said:


> That really is sad. Other than being his longtime girlfriend, mother of his children, and a successful model, I don't think I've ever heard anything negative about her. She seems to keep a very low profile. *Perhaps the French are better at keeping their private lives private than Americans.*



Americans used to be able to keep their private lives private. But that was before social media made sharing every single facet of one’s life, no matter what, into acceptable behavior.


----------



## papertiger

charlottawill said:


> That really is sad. Other than being his longtime girlfriend, mother of his children, and a successful model, I don't think I've ever heard anything negative about her. She seems to keep a very low profile. Perhaps the French are better at keeping their private lives private than Americans.



Never-mind model, Vanessa Paradis was singer, sex-symbol and actress and super-star before he was.


----------



## bag-mania

papertiger said:


> I was not happy to hear Depp texted Elton John about his "ex-wife Vanessa Paradis as a “French extortionist” who, he said, would seek to brainwash his new girlfriend against him."
> 
> This is the mother of his children. Who carried on looking after their children whilst he took drugs/drank/argued and paraded round with his new "girlfriend". Who had been his GF for 14 years. Who didn't seem to exploit him re her career. Who he cheated on with Amber during _The Rum Diary_. Who has never said a bad word about him (as far as I know).
> 
> Quote from The Guardian Depp Texts



Thank you for posting that. I think it’s important to show what hasn’t been examined as closely by most of the press, what living with Johnny Depp was like. He spent a lot of his time high or drunk and it isn’t easy dealing with someone in that state. He was mean. He didn’t like that part of himself being shown in court this week.

Throughout the day Depp appeared combative as exhibit after exhibit of alleged psychological or physical hostility toward Heard, *coupled with Depp’s often damaging texts, audio or video commentary, were shown to the jury.*

Amongst them were Depp’s history of damaging hotel rooms, smashing a bathroom sconce during an argument with his former wife, and defacing a mirror with “starring Billy Bob and Easy Amber”; a painting daubed with a penis; and a lampshade – each in his own blood mixed with paint.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

It's starting to sound a bit like "well, she was a crazy drunk, a junkie, a loudmouth shrew asking for it, a bit*ch who dressed like a ta*rt and a sh*it mum so she deserved it". But the male version.

Why are so many ignoring the fact that Heard is the one who has a history of being abusive to women? Or maybe it's "misogynist" to claim women can be abusers.

I've never been a particular fan of Depp, to me he's nowadays just another one of the run of the mill poseur H-wood political imbeciles, who threatened to kill a former sitting US president. Despite this I don't think he deserves to become collateral damage for a movement trying to ignore and disregard men who are victims of domestic violence.

I can imagine Depp trash talked his former wife during their divorce, a lot of people divorcing do that to each other, but they seem fine now and Paradis seems to have moved on beautifully- and good for her. If her experiences with Depp had been as bad as some are describing above, she would probably not be supporting him during this Heard debacle, but she is. (Sorry for presuming to speak for you, Vanessa, should you ever read this thread).


----------



## bag-mania

I’m not ignoring anything. Amber sounds 100% like a nut job. And so does Johnny. There isn’t a “good guy” in this case. They are both toxic, pathetic people who brought out the worst in each other and who never should have been together. Unfortunately, they aren’t the only ones who confuse volatility with passion in their romantic relationships. It happens too often. They show what happens when it all goes horribly wrong and the two people who once loved each other do everything in their power to destroy one another, even at the expense of their own reputations.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm just a self credited armchair psychologist but to me it's obvious that just like with Duchess Pump Pump, something is really and seriously off with Amber. It's like you can sense it, even through a screen. It's their mannerisms, facial expressions and now that we've seen them in action over time, just that, their actions and general behaviour.
> 
> Both of these women obviously can keep it together behaviour wise long enough to stake out and capture a main objective but the pretense mask eventually has to slip. They'll literally emotionally implode from the exertion to seem and act normal. Both also ready to go scorched earth no matter the collateral damage when someone doesn't bend to their will.
> 
> Depp, as he's explained himself, comes with his own set of issues but there is so much info out there of all the charity and other good deeds Depp has done for others, be it friends, family or strangers, which seems to go well with what most who know or have met him are saying about him.
> 
> I don't know why some are saying Depp and Heard are just as bad? Depp has no record of domestic abuse while Heard actually does. Heard has abused her sister, a former girlfriend and now Depp. Allegedly there are other victims. She was also abusive to a former female assistant. But because her victim is male she's suddenly not an abuser?
> 
> Abusive relationships among gays (male and female) are very common according to someone I interviewed for work, a police specialising in domestic abuse in a large European city. What about when the abuser is female and the abused is also female? Amber Heard was the abuser in at least two such cases.
> 
> Why is it so hard to see that men, as well as women, get stiffed (and yes, I'm alluding to Susan Faludi's book Stiffed)? Women might not kill as many men as men kill women but they use other means of destroying someone's life, false accusations being one method. And if women often aren't believed, imagine how many men aren't.



Ok, I'm dying to ask who Duchess Pump Pump is Dr. SGCW   (Self Credited Psychologist acknowledged)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ You should at least guess! I don't think this is a hard one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Vanilla Bean said:


> ^ You should at least guess! I don't think this is a hard one.


Really? Meghan Markle? That's the only person I can think of. Although I don't get the Pump Pump part?


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> Really? Meghan Markle? That's the only person I can think of. Although I don't get the Pump Pump part?



Clearly you have not heard her read the literary masterpiece that is called “The Bench.”


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, I'm dying to ask who Duchess Pump Pump is Dr. SGCW   (Self Credited Psychologist acknowledged)


Hi dear 

All credit for this most fitting epitaph goes to purseinsanity iIrc? The first 1:20 of this video will explain all!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-mania said:


> Clearly you have not heard her read the literary masterpiece that is called “The Bench.”


Never heard of it until now, but will unfortunately will now never forget Pump Pump


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## dangerouscurves

They're toxic to each other but at this point we know Amber is the culprit. And the fact that she pooped on Johnny's side of the bed. I'll never see Amber the same ever again.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


>



The Sun is...I have no words...just remember what they did in case of the Hillsborough disaster


----------



## bagsforme

Have they talked about if he's been in rehab or going to go?  Sounds like he has a serious problem with drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Jktgal

limom said:


> Not a fan of this person. But thanks for the short synopsis.
> Can JD get back to acting?
> Or the artist is undisposed?



I didn't follow this case before, but from snippets here and there JD seemed at the disadvantage? Now it's sort of 50-50? So I think they both will work again. 
I hope so, I like the pirates series.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> They're toxic to each other but at this point we know Amber is the culprit. And the fact that she pooped on Johnny's side of the bed. I'll never see Amber the same ever again.



Is there a culprit? The fact that he trashes hotel rooms and writes nasty messages in his own blood confirms what we’ve known about Johnny for years. He’s a burned-out addict actor who is a weirdo in real life.

Ms. Crazy Pooper is the kind of woman who attracts him. And Elon apparently. If they cannot look beyond a pretty face or worse if the oddness of the woman is the attraction…


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Is there a culprit? The fact that he trashes hotel rooms and writes nasty messages in his own blood confirms what we’ve known about Johnny for years. He’s a burned-out addict actor who is a weirdo in real life.
> 
> Ms. Crazy Pooper is the kind of woman who attracts him. And Elon apparently. If they cannot look beyond a pretty face or worse if the oddness of the woman is the attraction…


Men are dogs when it comes to pretty women but at this point, I believe Johnny more than Amber.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I might be the odd one, but I don't even find her all that pretty. I can't unsee the mask slips (which seriously creeps me out in people), and the sulky face she's sported in nearly every clip I saw from the trial isn't especially attractive either.


----------



## dangerouscurves

And yes, someone can bring out the worst in you. From the in going court-battle, it looks like it was Amber who was the a*user.


----------



## Sferics

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I might be the odd one, but I don't even find her all that pretty. I can't unsee the mask slips (which seriously creeps me out in people), and the sulky face she's sported in nearly every clip I saw from the trial isn't especially attractive either.



I think she used to be very, very pretty - look at her as Mandy Lane - but she is losing it.
If this keeps up like it does show right now, she can play Hillary ******* - at her electoral campaign. Well_, _nothing wrong with developing into serious character roles_._
Okay, this was mean, but she in fact reminds me of HC in some pics from court.


----------



## bisousx

Amber was once *very *beautiful. Angelina Jolie-esque. But times change.


----------



## charlottawill

Sferics said:


> Okay, this was mean, but she in fact reminds me of HC in some pics from court.


I've heard others say the same thing.


----------



## charlottawill

bisousx said:


> Amber was once *very *beautiful. Angelina Jolie-esque. But times change.


How you live your life eventually shows up on your face.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> I always joke with DH that I need to record every conversation we have, since he never seems to pay attention, claims I said/didn’t say something I didn’t, and I’d have proof.  Maybe Depp & Heard thought the same?


I can relate.  I will say a whole sentence to mine and he will say "what?" - like he didn't hear a word of it


----------



## charlottawill

sdkitty said:


> I can relate.  I will say a whole sentence to mine and he will say "what?" - like he didn't hear a word of it


I bought my husband a t shirt that says "Selective Hearing Specialist"


----------



## octopus17

sdkitty said:


> I can relate.  I will say a whole sentence to mine and he will say "what?" - like he didn't hear a word of it


Mine too, but strangely enough is able to hear food being prepared no matter where he is in the house. Every single time, it's uncanny...


----------



## bisousx

charlottawill said:


> How you live your life eventually shows up on your face.



Yep, that goes for Johnny too. How do you go from this to that in a matter of years? Drugs and lawsuits are bad for your skin!


----------



## sdkitty

Cornflower Blue said:


> Mine too, but strangely enough is able to hear food being prepared no matter where he is in the house. Every single time, it's uncanny...


oh, and if I'm in a different room on the phone, he has to know who I was talking to


----------



## charlottawill

bisousx said:


> Yep, that goes for Johnny too. How do you go from this to that in a matter of years? Drugs and lawsuits are bad for your skin!
> 
> View attachment 5393453
> 
> View attachment 5393454


I was genuinely shocked when I saw him.


----------



## sdkitty

charlottawill said:


> I was genuinely shocked when I saw him.


it will probably be a while before amber gets the face she deserves


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> Yep, that goes for Johnny too. How do you go from this to that in a matter of years? Drugs and lawsuits are bad for your skin!
> 
> View attachment 5393453
> 
> View attachment 5393454



It’s even worse than that. Compare a photo of Johnny from his youth to how he looked when he met Amber and you’ll see the long road of decay his appearance has taken over his lifetime.

Substance abuse takes its toll, like a slow suicide.


----------



## bisousx

bag-mania said:


> It’s even worse than that. Compare a photo of Johnny from his youth to how he looked when he met Amber and you’ll see the long road of decay his appearance has taken over his lifetime.
> 
> Substance abuse takes its toll, like a slow suicide.
> 
> View attachment 5393464



Johnny is not aging like Jason Momoa, that’s for sure.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Right now I am very happy I don't drink and smoke and use sunscreen religiously


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Johnny is not aging like Jason Momoa, that’s for sure.


isn't he ten or so years older than Jason?


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> isn't he ten or so years older than Jason?


yes
Johnny is 58
Jason Momoa is 42


----------



## uhpharm01

bisousx said:


> Yep, that goes for Johnny too. How do you go from this to that in a matter of years? Drugs and lawsuits are bad for your skin!
> 
> View attachment 5393453
> 
> View attachment 5393454


she looked so good in the beginning.


----------



## Chanbal

For the ones that need an update on the last events related to this trial, here is what it seems to be a useful video summary.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Yep, that goes for Johnny too. How do you go from this to that in a matter of years? Drugs and lawsuits are bad for your skin!
> 
> View attachment 5393453
> 
> View attachment 5393454


For Johnny, I think it's aging, and he's not the kind of actor who goes to a doctor to keep up his appearance. Amber is still young and she obviously goes to doctors to keep her pretty. In fact some says those bruises she had were actually caused by botox injections, not Johnny's hands.


----------



## charlottawill

dangerouscurves said:


> For Johnny, I think it's aging, and he's not the kind of actor who goes to a doctor to keep up his appearance. Amber is still young and she obviously goes to doctors to keep her pretty. In fact some says those bruises she had were actually caused by botox injections, not Johnny's hands.


Sure, some of it's aging, but there's a lot of alcohol bloat in that face.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> For Johnny, I think it's aging, and he's not the kind of actor who goes to a doctor to keep up his appearance. Amber is still young and she obviously goes to doctors to keep her pretty. *In fact some says those bruises she had were actually caused by botox injections, not Johnny's hands.*


I heard that too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bisousx said:


> Yep, that goes for Johnny too. How do you go from this to that in a matter of years? Drugs and lawsuits are bad for your skin!
> 
> View attachment 5393453
> 
> View attachment 5393454


Amber Heard is only 36 years old! Do you think she's using makeup to look worse? If not, then that is a road worn 36.


----------



## charlottawill

Addicted to bags said:


> Amber Heard is only 36 years old! Do you think she's using makeup to look worse? If not, then that is a road worn 36.


I'm sure if she turned up on the Met Gala red carpet she'd look like a different person.


----------



## Chagall

I have never found Angelina Jolie to be in the least bit pretty or attractive. I find her funny looking. Guess it’s all in the eye of the beholder. Amber seems to be quite the dreadful person, but still extremely good looking. Love the way she dresses and wears her hair. Just can’t stand the person she is, or has been made out to be. JD has porked up big time and hasn’t had the ‘work’ most of the Hollywood tribe have had done. Also don’t forget he is pushing 60. Look at all other men that age and he looks right on par.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## A1aGypsy

I mean, AH sounds like a piece of work but it’s a tale as old as time, isn’t it? (Sorry Mrs Potts)

Much older, some what slovenly, man who is in a long standing relationship with an incredibly talented, beautiful and seemingly dedicated partner, meets much younger woman and is dazzled by her beauty or whatever or fears his own pending old age and mortality and sees this as some last lark and turns his (and his family’s lives) upside down to be with her. Marries and is miserable and nasty shortly thereafter because she (literally in this case) sh**s the bed.

Honestly, careful what you wish for Johnny. He seemed to be developing that sort of weird, somewhat private but then outrageous life that many of his heroes lived (Hunter Thompson) but now that it is all out there, it’s just… sad.

The only feel good part of this story is that Vanessa seems to have moved on happily with an extremely attractive man her own age.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Amber Heard is only 36 years old! Do you think she's using makeup to look worse? If not, then that is a road worn 36.


I'm not a fan but I thought she was younger


----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, AH sounds like a piece of work but it’s a tale as old as time, isn’t it? (Sorry Mrs Potts)
> 
> Much older, some what slovenly, man who is in a long standing relationship with an incredibly talented, beautiful and seemingly dedicated partner, meets much younger woman and is dazzled by her beauty or whatever or fears his own pending old age and mortality and sees this as some last lark and turns his (and his family’s lives) upside down to be with her. Marries and is miserable and nasty shortly thereafter because she (literally in this case) sh**s the bed.
> 
> Honestly, careful what you wish for Johnny. He seemed to be developing that sort of weird, somewhat private but then outrageous life that many of his heroes lived (Hunter Thompson) but now that it is all out there, it’s just… sad.
> 
> The only feel good part of this story is that Vanessa seems to have moved on happily with an extremely attractive man her own age.


he seemed pretty impressed with hunter thompson and also marlon brando.  I don't think he cares about his looks.  would rather be cool than pretty


----------



## charlottawill

sdkitty said:


> he seemed pretty impressed with hunter thompson and also marlon brando. I don't think he cares about his looks. would rather be cool than pretty


Brando is a good comparison to Depp. Look at him in his early roles vs. his later years. Hard living takes its toll.


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsforme said:


> Have they talked about if he's been in rehab or going to go?  Sounds like he has a serious problem with drugs and alcohol.


JD's account testified that JD wine/alcohol budget is down to zero/none since not being married to Amber. There was a wine that Amber likes that is like $500 per bottle.  and I think that Amber order like 13 of them for her birthday party when her and JD were still married.


----------



## uhpharm01

I just saw this


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chagall said:


> I have never found Angelina Jolie to be in the least bit pretty or attractive. I find her funny looking. Guess it’s all in the eye of the beholder. Amber seems to be quite the dreadful person, but still extremely good looking. Love the way she dresses and wears her hair. Just can’t stand the person she is, or has been made out to be. JD has porked up big time and hasn’t had the ‘work’ most of the Hollywood tribe have had done. Also don’t forget he is pushing 60. Look at all other men that age and he looks right on par.


Wow! I can still remember the very first time I saw her on tv, I thought she was so stunning.


----------



## pixiejenna

Firing her PR team prior to her giving testimony mid trial it speaks volumes about how delusional she is.  She is upset that the truth is coming out and doesn’t like being called out for it. We’ll see just how good or lackluster of a actress she is when taking the stand. I don’t see this going well for her.


----------



## Grande Latte

Remember River Phoenix? He passed away from drug overdose at the Viper Room partly owned by Johnny Depp. He was only 23, a very promising star.

Johnny has had a very long history of drug and alcohol use.

Now everyday Depp fans line up the courtroom just to "boo" Amber and give her the walk of shame twice a day. She hired private security for fear of safety.
Johnny needs to call off his fans, let the court and not social media rule this trial, and stop eating gummy bear and smiling so much in the courtroom.

Oh, btw, did Johnny Depp give out $50 million to the Phoenix family? For River's lost earnings and the family's pain and suffering?
https://www.distractify.com/p/who-was-with-river-phoenix-when-he-died


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Grande Latte said:


> Oh, btw, did Johnny Depp give out $50 million to the Phoenix family? For River's lost earnings and the family's pain and suffering?
> https://www.distractify.com/p/who-was-with-river-phoenix-when-he-died



I am completely confused. Is there a backstory not in the article? Because why would Johnny Depp give the family compensation money just because River overdosed in a club he partly owned? And how is him overdosing proof how long JD's drug and alcohol usage goes back?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I am completely confused. Is there a backstory not in the article? Because why would Johnny Depp give the family compensation money just because River overdosed in a club he partly owned? And how is him overdosing proof how long JD's drug and alcohol usage goes back?



exactly my thoughts. And not sure what Johnny eating gummy bears in court is a bad thing? He probably needs a bit of sugar during those endless afternoons listening to testimony after testimony.


----------



## pukasonqo

I don’t see how RP having his own drug issues and OD’d in JD’s club is anybody else’s responsibility but his own
Sad and a waste of talent but it was his choice to take drugs


----------



## Sferics

I really don't know what River Phoenix has to do with it here. It even annoys me a bit that he is pulled out for...whatever reasons, but seemingly not positive.


As for JD, I think it is his style that does him no favour at nearly 60.
Imho (!) he needs a good haircut, should give up the stinky looking accessories and if he'd manage to lose those extra 7 kg, the bloated part of lower face would perhaps go away - losing contour in this area is super ageing.

I made some jokes about AH and HC, but of course, she is still a beautiful woman.
I think they both are drained and exhausted...they look what I'd expect them to look.


----------



## Grande Latte

Peruvian period refers to cocaine. E refers to ecstasy. He's admitted that he's done every type of drug since 15 "to numb his childhood pain". Several occasions of drug use with Marilyn Manson. Start from min 4 into video.


Explicit texts wanting to kill Amber. 


I don't think weight loss helps. He needs to get sober.


----------



## papertiger

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, AH sounds like a piece of work but it’s a tale as old as time, isn’t it? (Sorry Mrs Potts)
> 
> Much older, some what slovenly, man who is in a long standing relationship with an incredibly talented, beautiful and seemingly dedicated partner, meets much younger woman and is dazzled by her beauty or whatever or fears his own pending old age and mortality and sees this as some last lark and turns his (and his family’s lives) upside down to be with her. Marries and is miserable and nasty shortly thereafter because she (literally in this case) sh**s the bed.
> 
> Honestly, careful what you wish for Johnny. He seemed to be developing that sort of weird, somewhat private but then outrageous life that many of his heroes lived (Hunter Thompson) but now that it is all out there, it’s just… sad.
> 
> The only feel good part of this story is that Vanessa seems to have moved on happily with an extremely attractive man her own age.



I think you got it in a nut shell. 

From the Winona Forever tattoo (1989) when he celebrated his then GF Winona Ryder, to the 'Wino Forever' tattoo he has now, he knows himself, obviously he has (had) different goals in life. He's freaked-out by the 'happy ever after' story of settling-down. His heroes are Kieth Richards, Hunter S Thompson and John Kerouac (and possibly the Lone Ranger). He thinks may be happier in a band of bros, pure fantasy. To me alcoholics and drug addicts (rich or poor) are are ill and need help, their escapades are not escapes, let alone to be celebrated. 

I think he met his match in Amber. After _not_ marrying Vanessa for 14 years, he's suddenly in such a hurry to marry Amber he hasn't got time to do a pre-nup. What was the hurry? And the minute they were together drama all over the World. To her it seems that money equates with love. I do think there was an aspect to JD she saw as a meal ticket. I think she sees men in general as ATMs - aside from her sugar daddies, she wants her romantic drama too.  So many recordings of their conversations of her and JD seem so suspicious. It's like she lives in a world outside herself. Even the timing of the 'begetting' of the new baby and promo pics of her as a new mom are part of her run-up to this case.  

This whole drama is because she humiliated him in public and now he's going to do the same to her. In that, I think he's succeeding. He has the better the legal team. I don't think either of them are doing themselves any favours.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Girlfriend is quite bold I feel.


----------



## Sferics

@Grande Latte 
I don't get it. Has it ever called into question that he has a drug/alcohol problem?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Grande Latte said:


> Peruvian period refers to cocaine. E refers to ecstasy. He's admitted that he's done every type of drug since 15 "to numb his childhood pain". Several occasions of drug use with Marilyn Manson. Start from min 4 into video.
> 
> 
> Explicit texts wanting to kill Amber.
> 
> 
> I don't think weight loss helps. He needs to get sober.



did you watch that court session when JD’s accountant was testifying how much JD spends on alco? He said JD spending is “virtually down to zero”. JD maybe trying to stay clean but that dreadful marriage they had and obviously trials/paps/social media…maybe he’s back to drinking (or smoking weed as he admitted)…who wouldn’t?


----------



## Deleted 698298

papertiger said:


> After _not_ marrying Vanessa for 14 years, he's suddenly in such a hurry to marry Amber he hasn't got time to do a pre-nup.


Im fairly sure I came across an explanation to the above heard somewhere in the clips of their court battles. The reason AH wanted that quick wedding was to feel secure with him cause she has abandonment issues, she also didn’t want to sign a pre-nup due to the trust issues and JD gave in (he later tried to fix it with ‘post- nup but we can only imagine how wildly it was opposed by AH and how it ended)


----------



## papertiger

sdkitty said:


> he seemed pretty impressed with hunter thompson and also marlon brando.  I don't think he cares about his looks.  would rather be cool than pretty



But Brando was the Depp of his day, a huge heartthrob of the '50s. He thought acting was not a real job. That's why many men in the 1950s were attached by the Method acting (which I won't go into) but the trajectory of that has been explored lately here 

Many men have a hard time being beautiful because to be good looking is to be treated as an honorary woman. To be looked at as a sex symbol by the public, to be desired, is the opposite of what a man traditionally should be (to do the desiring, not be the desired). That's why using the phrase 'pretty boy' is a put down, handsome is what we call little boys, pretty is what we call little girls. To be desired is (apparently) emasculating.


----------



## dangerouscurves

As one of the witnesses mentioned, Amber was not identified as a DV victim. Johnny is not a saint but before he met Amber he already said that he and his sister wouldn't put anyone in their position as they were themselves were DV victims by their mother.


----------



## Grande Latte

papertiger said:


> But Brando was the Depp of his day, a huge heartthrob of the '50s. He thought acting was not a real job. That's why many men in the 1950s were attached by the Method acting (which I won't go into) but the trajectory of that has been explored lately here
> 
> Many men have a hard time being beautiful because to be good looking is to be treated as an honorary woman. To be looked at as a sex symbol by the public, to be desired, is the opposite of what a man traditionally should be (to do the desiring, not be the desired). That's why using the phrase 'pretty boy' is a put down, handsome is what we call little boys, pretty is what we call little girls. To be desired is (apparently) emasculating.



I'm old enough to remember how Depp was viewed as a pretty boy, hence not taken seriously in the entertainment industry. It was not fair to him, but he was popular with the girls.

But more importantly, his acting range is limited, so he was "typecasted". In other words, the roles have to "fit" him! Bradley Cooper is very handsome, but he can play anything and anyone. Same thing with DiCaprio. But of course, times have changed for these two men. I can't think of another actor who's in Depp's time and also pretty and successful at the same time. Oh yes, Tom Cruise, but he's a workaholic and he's more known for being Jason Borne and other characters who are essentially the same man. It's just horrid to see him in real dramas. 

This is why when Depp got a second lease on life being Captain Jack Sparrow. He should have appreciated his blessings. Appreciated Vanessa and appreciated his children. Rather than having big midlife crisis, doing all the alcohol and drugs, and marrying Amber Heard!


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Remember River Phoenix? He passed away from drug overdose at the Viper Room partly owned by Johnny Depp. He was only 23, a very promising star.
> 
> Johnny has had a very long history of drug and alcohol use.
> 
> Now everyday Depp fans line up the courtroom just to "boo" Amber and give her the walk of shame twice a day. She hired private security for fear of safety.
> Johnny needs to call off his fans, let the court and not social media rule this trial, and stop eating gummy bear and smiling so much in the courtroom.
> 
> Oh, btw, did Johnny Depp give out $50 million to the Phoenix family? For River's lost earnings and the family's pain and suffering?
> https://www.distractify.com/p/who-was-with-river-phoenix-when-he-died
> 
> View attachment 5394045
> View attachment 5394046


but didin't the former Chili Pepper guitarist John Frusciante gave him the drugs he OD'd on?


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> but didin't the former Chili Pepper guitarist John Frusciante gave him the drugs he OD'd on?



I think so. River wasn’t experienced in using drugs the way the others there were. I think he had a reputation for being clean. Whether he had too much or his body just couldn’t tolerate it, I don’t remember.


----------



## Sferics

Okay...


----------



## sdkitty

papertiger said:


> But Brando was the Depp of his day, a huge heartthrob of the '50s. He thought acting was not a real job. That's why many men in the 1950s were attached by the Method acting (which I won't go into) but the trajectory of that has been explored lately here
> 
> Many men have a hard time being beautiful because to be good looking is to be treated as an honorary woman. To be looked at as a sex symbol by the public, to be desired, is the opposite of what a man traditionally should be (to do the desiring, not be the desired). That's why using the phrase 'pretty boy' is a put down, handsome is what we call little boys, pretty is what we call little girls. To be desired is (apparently) emasculating.


agree, brando was very good looking and a heartthrob when he was young but I think Johnny knew him when he was older.  Or if he didn't know him personally, that's when he would have known of him.
And when you think about it, Johnny as a young man, had more "pretty boy" features than a lot of leading men  (including Brando).  He must have liked being a star in some ways but maybe not being pretty.  
I still think, in spite of all the people here criticizing him for looking old because he does drugs, etc, he doesn't look that terrible.  Compare him to someone like Al Pacino (who admittedly is older).  Pacino (while always short and stumpy) was very attractive in the face when he was young, but not a pretty boy.  Now I don't find him attractive at all (sadly).


----------



## 880

QueenofWrapDress said:


> You wrote what I've felt from the beginning of this trial but couldn't quite express.
> 
> I have always liked JD (though I did initially take AH's side when the accusations came out because who would not support the victim). I am selfishly very annoyed he was replaced as Grindelwald especially as at this point I do think Heard is a) lying and b) physically violent herself. She comes across completely unlikeable and slightly mental. I'm really not so sure he actually beat her ever, let alone regularly as she claims. I do find the drug and alcohol induced tantrums that included breaking things a lot more believable.
> 
> BUT as you said, he is SO calm, SO likeable, SO charming and has such an obviously good time in court it is slightly chilling.


Agree with all of this! You put it so well


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> You wrote what I've felt from the beginning of this trial but couldn't quite express.
> 
> I have always liked JD (though I did initially take AH's side when the accusations came out because who would not support the victim). I am selfishly very annoyed he was replaced as Grindelwald especially as at this point I do think Heard is a) lying and b) physically violent herself. She comes across completely unlikeable and slightly mental. I'm really not so sure he actually beat her ever, let alone regularly as she claims. I do find the drug and alcohol induced tantrums that included breaking things a lot more believable.
> 
> BUT as you said, he is SO calm, SO likeable, SO charming and has such an obviously good time in court it is slightly chilling.


It is odd that he seems to enjoy the court appearances.  I keep thinking about a woman I worked with years ago.  She had a big crush on him.  It was kind of half joking like a teenager - had a picture of him in her office, etc.  Wonder what she's thinking now.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Johnny is not aging like Jason Momoa, that’s for sure.


I don't know.  Everyone ages and looks different than when they are promoting something.

Found on Google:


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sferics said:


> View attachment 5394258



That sulky face again. Is that her idea of being dismayed?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know.  Everyone ages and looks different than when they are promoting something.
> 
> Found on Google:
> 
> View attachment 5394319


Oh boy  he is a man’s man


----------



## Sferics

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know.  Everyone ages and looks different than when they are promoting something.
> 
> Found on Google:
> 
> View attachment 5394319


It's not...that...bad


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm pretty sure he now has a Wino Forever tattoo because Heard demanded he'd get rid of Winona Forever not wanting to be reminded of one of his great loves, Winona. I could be wrong but I think he's said so himself during the trial? Interesting that Paradis seemed not to mind.

Considering Heard's alleged substantial and expensive wine drinking habits, going from Winona Forever to Wino Forever doesn't seem so far fetched actually


----------



## Sferics

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm pretty sure he now has a Wino Forever tattoo because Heard demanded he'd get rid of Winona Forever not wanting to be reminded of one of his great loves, Winona. I could be wrong but I think he's said so himself during the trial? Interesting that Paradis seemed not to mind.
> 
> Considering Heard's alleged substantial and expensive wine drinking habits, going from Winona Forever to Wino Forever doesn't seem so far fetched actually



Oh my. 
I always thought he changed it long ago.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yeah, he changed it many years ago, long before Amber I think.


----------



## bag-mania

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm pretty sure he now has a Wino Forever tattoo because *Heard demanded he'd get rid of Winona Forever not wanting to be reminded of one of his great loves, Winona*. I could be wrong but I think *he's said so himself during the trial? *Interesting that Paradis seemed not to mind.
> 
> Considering Heard's alleged substantial and expensive wine drinking habits, going from Winona Forever to Wino Forever doesn't seem so far fetched actually



He said that and he was lying. He had the tattoo changed to Wino Forever back in the early 90s, a few years after the breakup. So now we have proof of Johnny lying in court. Does anyone wonder what other lies he’s told?

I found an old People article that proves he changed the tattoo in 1994. Amber would have been about 8-years-old at the time. Johnny forgot that you have to pay to get information scrubbed from the internet.









						Breaking Up Is Hard 'Tattoo': 7 Celebs Who Have Removed Their Ex-Themed Ink
					

Melanie Griffith recently scrubbed the "Antonio" on her arm, and she's not alone in erasing physical mementos of her ex




					people.com


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, he changed it many years ago, long before Amber I think.


I'm sure he said something about this tattoo during the trial. Will see if I can find it.


----------



## Sferics

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm sure he said something about this tattoo during the trial. Will see if I can find it.


Yes, I read that, too. Strange.









						Johnny Depp reveals he had 'Winona forever' tattoo changed to 'Wino forever'
					

Johnny Depp revealed in court that he had a “Winona Forever” tattoo changed to “Wino forever” because of his ex-wife, Amber Heard.On Wednesday, Depp returned to the witness stand for a second day during the defamation trial against Heard in Fairfax County, Virginia.He was asked about Heard’s...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-mania said:


> He said that and he was lying. He had the tattoo changed to Wino Forever back in the early 90s, a few years after the breakup. So now we have proof of Johnny lying in court. Does anyone wonder what other lies he’s told?
> 
> I found an old People article that proves he changed the tattoo in 1994. Amber would have been about 8-years-old at the time. Johnny forgot that you have to pay to get information scrubbed from the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Up Is Hard 'Tattoo': 7 Celebs Who Have Removed Their Ex-Themed Ink
> 
> 
> Melanie Griffith recently scrubbed the "Antonio" on her arm, and she's not alone in erasing physical mementos of her ex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I thought I remembered this as well, thanks for looking it up.

Yep, if correct he was lying.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> He said that and he was lying. He had the tattoo changed to Wino Forever back in the early 90s, a few years after the breakup. So now we have proof of Johnny lying in court. Does anyone wonder what other lies he’s told?
> 
> I found an old People article that proves he changed the tattoo in 1994. Amber would have been about 8-years-old at the time. Johnny forgot that you have to pay to get information scrubbed from the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Up Is Hard 'Tattoo': 7 Celebs Who Have Removed Their Ex-Themed Ink
> 
> 
> Melanie Griffith recently scrubbed the "Antonio" on her arm, and she's not alone in erasing physical mementos of her ex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


But does this make sense, as everybody could find the truth with some clicks and he knows?


----------



## dangerouscurves

I do actually remember the news that he changed his tattoo to Wino Forever back in the 90s when they broke up but is there a video where he said in court that he changed his tattoo from Winona Forever to Wino Forever because of Amber. That would be really odd that he said that and that Amber said nothing about it being a lie.


----------



## Sferics

The only thing I could imagine is that the altering in the 90s was not done very well and the name was not covered proper or showed over the years and he covered it again.
This does not mean that I can't imagine him lying in general but not that dumb.


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> But does this make sense, as everybody could find the truth with some clicks and he knows?



It wasn’t easy for me to find the article I posted. When I Googled the first several pages came up with his revisionist story from court. I had to look for awhile and I only found it because I didn’t give up since I knew it wasn’t true. Most people won’t look for it.

He’s a movie star and he’s spent the last 30+ years getting his way because everyone lets him. Look at how he’s swayed the narrative in court. Is it because he’s telling the truth or is it because he can afford the best lawyers and he is charming and he has everyone eating out of his hand? Who knows?


----------



## bagsforme

Perhaps she wanted him to remove the Wino forever tattoo because it still reminded her of his ex.  Not the Winona since he had already changed it.


----------



## papertiger

Exhibit A (sorry W  )


----------



## Silverplume

If Depp didn’t like being a “good looking” actor, he could go do something else. Pitt and all of the other lucky whiners, too. Go pave a road.


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> This does not mean that I can't imagine him lying in general but not that dumb.



Apparently it was brought up in response to Amber’s previous testimony that Johnny slapped her for laughing at his tattoo. He denied he slapped her and that’s when he made the statement  that he changed the tattoo to Wino Forever because Amber was jealous of the Winona tattoo. He lied to take control of the narrative and say he couldn’t possibly have slapped her but see what a jealous petty woman she is?

The thing is it worked. I don’t know that Amber isn’t a nut but maybe she didn’t do everything he’s claiming. When he is caught lying how do we know how much of what he’s saying is true?


----------



## papertiger

@bag-mania Wow!


According to this article (below) 'Winona Forever' tattoo was altered 1993.

He also reportedly changed SLIM (pet name for Amber) to S C A M after the divorce









						Johnny Depp’s Tattoos: Everything To Know About His Ink
					

Here we break down all 37 of Johnny Depp’s tattoos and their meaning. Check out the actor’s ink here.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> It wasn’t easy for me to find the article I posted. When I Googled the first several pages came up with his revisionist story from court. I had to look for awhile and I only found it because I didn’t give up since I knew it wasn’t true. Most people won’t look for it.
> 
> He’s a movie star and he’s spent the last 30+ years getting his way because everyone lets him. Look at how he’s swayed the narrative in court. Is it because he’s telling the truth or is it because he can afford the best lawyers and he is charming and he has everyone eating out of his hand? Who knows?




Took me one minute, sorry


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’m going to call out @Grande Latte here because I do like facts 



Minute 4 he talks about Winona Forever tattoo *changed after their break up to Wino Forever. *He never said he did it at AH’s request (as some claim here)
JD never says AH wanted him to change that tattoo, in fact she wanted him to get a tattoo commemorating her. It’s what he further discusses.
JD never lied about that ladies.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bag-mania said:


> He said that and he was lying. He had the tattoo changed to Wino Forever back in the early 90s, a few years after the breakup. So now we have proof of Johnny lying in court. Does anyone wonder what other lies he’s told?



I was too young with no internet access in 1994 and even I thought that didn't add up. Such a stupid lie too that can be easily proven.

ETA: never mind, I commented before reading @Consumer2much's comment.


----------



## Sferics

Consumer2much said:


> I’m going to call out @Grande Latte here because I do like facts
> 
> 
> 
> Minute 4 he talks about Winona Forever tattoo *changed after their break up to Wino Forever. *He never said he did it at AH’s request (as some claim here)
> JD never says AH wanted him to change that tattoo, in fact she wanted him to get a tattoo commemorating her. It’s what he further discusses.
> JD never lied about that ladies.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## bag-mania

Consumer2much said:


> I’m going to call out @Grande Latte here because I do like facts
> 
> 
> 
> Minute 4 he talks about Winona Forever tattoo *changed after their break up to Wino Forever. *He never said he did it at AH’s request (as some claim here)
> JD never says AH wanted him to change that tattoo, in fact she wanted him to get a tattoo commemorating her. It’s what he further discusses.
> JD never lied about that ladies.




There are several articles that made it out the way SomethingGoodCanWork described. You have to wonder at the motives of the press in this case. If they are presenting the testimony falsely in their reporting they are only stirring the pot.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Consumer2much said:


> I’m going to call out @Grande Latte here because I do like facts
> 
> 
> 
> Minute 4 he talks about Winona Forever tattoo *changed after their break up to Wino Forever. *He never said he did it at AH’s request (as some claim here)
> JD never says AH wanted him to change that tattoo, in fact she wanted him to get a tattoo commemorating her. It’s what he further discusses.
> JD never lied about that ladies.



Great job finding this info


----------



## Toby93

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I am completely confused. Is there a backstory not in the article? Because why would Johnny Depp give the family compensation money just because River overdosed in a club he partly owned? And how is him overdosing proof how long JD's drug and alcohol usage goes back?


I was just thinking the same thing?  Did Depp somehow force River to take the drugs?  How is someone overdosing in your establishment your responsibility?  Not saying that Depp doesn't have his own demons with drugs and alcohol, but River took the drugs of his own free will.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Remember River Phoenix? He passed away from drug overdose at the Viper Room partly owned by Johnny Depp. He was only 23, a very promising star.
> 
> Johnny has had a very long history of drug and alcohol use.
> 
> Now everyday Depp fans line up the courtroom just to "boo" Amber and give her the walk of shame twice a day. She hired private security for fear of safety.
> Johnny needs to call off his fans, let the court and not social media rule this trial, and stop eating gummy bear and smiling so much in the courtroom.
> 
> Oh, btw, did Johnny Depp give out $50 million to the Phoenix family? For River's lost earnings and the family's pain and suffering?
> https://www.distractify.com/p/who-was-with-river-phoenix-when-he-died
> 
> View attachment 5394045
> View attachment 5394046


that link doesn't work for me for some reason. I don't know why.


----------



## uhpharm01

Drew Barrymore apologized


----------



## Toby93

Sferics said:


> Oh my.
> I always thought he changed it long ago.


dp


----------



## purseinsanity

Grande Latte said:


> But more importantly, his acting range is limited, so he was "typecasted". In other words, the roles have to "fit" him! Bradley Cooper is very handsome, but he can play anything and anyone. Same thing with DiCaprio. But of course, times have changed for these two men. I can't think of another actor who's in Depp's time and also pretty and successful at the same time. Oh yes,* Tom Cruise, but he's a workaholic and he's more known for being Jason Borne and other characters who are essentially the same man.* It's just horrid to see him in real dramas.


OT, but Matt Damon is Jason Bourne!


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## Grande Latte

Back to topic,
Nov. 2020. Johnny lost a libel case over Sun "wife beater" claim. And hence he reacts by filing a $50 million defamation case here in the US. I guess to "correct" things.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-54779430

I wish them both peace and healing and sobriety. I feel sorry for both of them because they will both be burned terribly. It's like taking poison and wishing the other person would die. This is no way to live. Most ppl already believe Depp, he doesn't need to show anything to anyone anymore. He is well loved.


----------



## pixiejenna

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That sulky face again. Is that her idea of being dismayed?



Cut her some slack acting is hard y'all lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Back to topic,
> Nov. 2020. Johnny lost a libel case over Sun "wife beater" claim. And hence he reacts by filing a $50 million defamation case here in the US. I guess to "correct" things.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-54779430
> 
> I wish them both peace and healing and sobriety. I feel sorry for both of them because they will both be burned terribly. It's like taking poison and wishing the other person would die. This is no way to live. Most ppl already believe Depp, he doesn't need to show anything to anyone anymore. He is well loved.


I know someone that Believe AH. It's really interesting to me that they felt that way and then they said that they don't know why with all of the evidence out there they are shocked that people are believing JD.


----------



## Deleted 698298

uhpharm01 said:


> Drew Barrymore apologized



Did she really have to apologise for what e v e r y b o d y  thinks? We are talking about this insane trial here aren’t we? Throwing accusations and hearsay left and right, how is that different? Because we’re anonymous? Gossip once spread is as harmful from a nameless mouth and it can go around and get out there.

I wish Drew didn’t apologise for her honest (and inoffensive) comment, I wish she didn’t have to in order not to be cancelled.


----------



## purseinsanity

What was her comment???  Must’ve missed it.


----------



## Sferics

Consumer2much said:


> Did she really have to apologise for what e v e r y b o d y  thinks? We are talking about this insane trial here aren’t we? Throwing accusations and hearsay left and right, how is that different? Because we’re anonymous? Gossip once spread is as harmful from a nameless mouth and it can go around and get out there.
> 
> I wish Drew didn’t apologise for her honest (and inoffensive) comment, I wish she didn’t have to in order not to be cancelled.



I think, people are angry, because it seemed like it is okay to burst in laughter when it comes (among all other aspects that ARE funny, no question) to DV against men - and not even once address the seriousness behind the mud fight.
Remember Amber saying: `Tell them, Johnny. Tell them I, Johnny Depp is a victim of domestic abuse’  as she knew, it would not be taken seriously.

Men can be victims of domestic violence, too.

It was very unfortunate if seen in contrast to how she talked about Evan Rachel Wood's DV.

@purseinsanity


----------



## Deleted 698298

Oh I didn’t get the whole picture. It’s true you’re right, she’s making light of DV against a man, like it’s funny and not possible. So sad. I like Drew, I think she’s a kind person normally but she misjudged here.


----------



## Sferics

Consumer2much said:


> Oh I didn’t get the whole picture. It’s true you’re right, she’s making light of DV against a man, like it’s funny and not possible. So sad. I like Drew, I think she’s a kind person normally but she misjudged here.



I like her, too

I think she never wanted to let it look like that - it was a mistake. She was carried away from all the insanity around the trial. 
But I think it is good and important she clarified.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> I’m going to call out @Grande Latte here because I do like facts
> 
> 
> 
> Minute 4 he talks about Winona Forever tattoo *changed after their break up to Wino Forever. *He never said he did it at AH’s request (as some claim here)
> JD never says AH wanted him to change that tattoo, in fact she wanted him to get a tattoo commemorating her. It’s what he further discusses.
> JD never lied about that ladies.



That's what I thought because there was NEVER a video where he said it was AH that demanded him to change that tattoo. Everyone in the US older than 15 years old knew he changed it after the break-up with Winona. He wouldn't lie about that. His break-up was quite big news at that time and prompt the discussion whether it's stupid or not to have a tattoo of your SO.


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> What was her comment???  Must’ve missed it.



What Drew said wasn’t any worse than what anybody else is saying. But I guess as a celebrity you have to walk on eggshells these days or risk being canceled.

"It's like one layer of crazy; it's a seven-layer dip of insanity. I know that these are two people's real lives and I know what it's like to have your life put out in public," Barrymore said. "I understand all the feelings, but they are actually offering up this information that nobody had to know. This is crazy!"


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> What Drew said wasn’t any worse than what anybody else is saying. But I guess as a celebrity you have to walk on eggshells these days or risk being canceled.
> 
> "It's like one layer of crazy; it's a seven-layer dip of insanity. I know that these are two people's real lives and I know what it's like to have your life put out in public," Barrymore said. "I understand all the feelings, but they are actually offering up this information that nobody had to know. This is crazy!"


She apologized for that??    It IS insanity!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sferics said:


> I like her, too
> 
> I think she never wanted to let it look like that - it was a mistake. She was carried away from all the insanity around the trial.
> But I think it is good and important she clarified.


Thanks for the insight, *Sferics*.

But I agree with *bag-mania *on the main issue which is why I don't see why Drew had to apologise for expressing a mere opinion. That's really dangerous territory, and we are already well in it in far more important life changing matters.


Both Heard and Depp (although, in my opinion, Depp's hand was forced by Heard) took their private business public so of course people are going to have opinions about it. I enjoy the discussion and banter here but I have no interest in Heard/Depp's private business except for how it has bearing on public discourse.

In this case, yes, men can be victims of domestic abuse and just because it doesn't always look the same as male on female domestic abuse, it's still abuse. I don't like seeing victims compartmentalised into groups of different value and virtue according to some current arbitrary victim-hood Olympic grading depending on what sex, race etc said victim happened to be born in to.


----------



## Sferics

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thanks for the insight, *Sferics*.
> 
> But I agree with *bag-mania *on the main issue which is why I don't see why Drew had to apologise for expressing a mere opinion. That's really dangerous territory, and we are already well in it in far more important life changing matters.
> 
> 
> Both Heard and Depp (although, in my opinion, Depp's hand was forced by Heard) took their private business public so of course people are going to have opinions about it. I enjoy the discussion and banter here but I have no interest in Heard/Depp's private business except for how it has bearing on public discourse.
> 
> In this case, yes, men can be victims of domestic abuse and just because it doesn't always look the same as male on female domestic abuse, it's still abuse. I don't like seeing victims compartmentalised into groups of different value and virtue according to some current arbitrary victim-hood Olympic grading depending on what sex, race etc said victim happened to be born in to.



I tried to explain some posts before, why there is a problem for many people. 
Not everybody needs to see it  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I know someone that Believe AH. It's really interesting to me that they felt that way and then they said that they don't know why with all of the evidence out there they are shocked that people are believing JD.


In addition.
This person said that there was evidence out there on the internet the JD had abused Winona Ryder  when they were dating but this person was now upset that Winona Ryder  was out there giving support to JD and saying that she was never abused by JD. I was just like omg, they have not be watching coverage of this trial.  But Winona Ryder came out in defend of JD back in 2016, I don't know why this person thinks that this is all recent.

ETA: she is entitled to her opinion.


----------



## Sferics

Motion to strike denied!

This was wild to watch. Ben Chew was on fire.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sferics said:


> I tried to explain some posts before, why there is a problem for many people.
> Not everybody needs to see it  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I understood and I appreciate it. 

(Maybe I was unclear but only the first line of my post was in answer to you, the rest was just a general comment.)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

How can we have discussed Depp this far without mentioning Kate Moss?! That relationship is really the first one where I noticed Depp and "his women" because they were pictured everywhere as I remember it. Anybody know if Moss has commented on any of the Depp/Heard drama? Has she vouched for him as well?


----------



## Swanky

Is it on a Sirius channel?  I can't be home watching tv much.


----------



## Sferics

Swanky said:


> Is it on a Sirius channel?  I can't be home watching tv much.


On YT you can watch every past court day on the channel from Law&Crime Network (and of course live everyday), or on Sky News' channel...


----------



## uhpharm01

Swanky said:


> Is it on a Sirius channel?  I can't be home watching tv much.


oops that's I'm wrong Court TV is no longer on Sirius XM radio anymore.


----------



## Sferics

@Swanky Sorry, I totally did not get what Sirius is - not helpful at all, sorry


----------



## m_ichele

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> How can we have discussed Depp this far without mentioning Kate Moss?! That relationship is really the first one where I noticed Depp and "his women" because they were pictured everywhere as I remember it. Anybody know if Moss has commented on any of the Depp/Heard drama? Has she vouched for him as well?


Based on my memory, which isn’t great to begin with lol, I think she said nice things about him but I can’t recall if it’s in the context of these allegations or just in general.


----------



## Sjones44

I randomly met Johnny Depp about ten years ago and he was so nice! He was super friendly to fans and you could tell he really wanted to interact with his fans.


----------



## Sferics

Sjones44 said:


> I randomly met Johnny Depp about ten years ago and he was so nice! He was super friendly to fans and you could tell he really wanted to interact with his fans.


Oh, wow! I'm happy for you  Must be really weird, to see someone this well known in real life.


----------



## Sjones44

Sferics said:


> Oh, wow! I'm happy for you  Must be really weird, to see someone this well known in real life.



Yes it was! It was a very brief moment, but he seemed to really be enjoying his time with his fans. Granted this was a long time ago but I have heard from other people the same sentiment.


----------



## m_ichele

Sjones44 said:


> I randomly met Johnny Depp about ten years ago and he was so nice! He was super friendly to fans and you could tell he really wanted to interact with his fans.


My husband met him on set for the first pirates and said he was super nice and Johnny actually thanked him for his work. My husband was told later that he held up production for a little bit for talking to Johnny but Johnny never let on he had to be somewhere.


----------



## bag-mania

More crazy in court today. Did anybody watch it? I want the opinion of someone who sat through it all. 









						Johnny Depp Did 'Cavity Search' on Amber Heard, Psychologist Claims
					

Johnny Depp searched Amber Heard for cocaine once -- an inspection that apparently went in and around her body, including private areas ... at least according to a forensic psychologist, who claims Amber made the allegations during her evaluation of the actress.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> More crazy in court today. Did anybody watch it? I want the opinion of someone who sat through it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Did 'Cavity Search' on Amber Heard, Psychologist Claims
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp searched Amber Heard for cocaine once -- an inspection that apparently went in and around her body, including private areas ... at least according to a forensic psychologist, who claims Amber made the allegations during her evaluation of the actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



delete post


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> delete post


Thanks for the full wording uhpharm


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the full wording uhpharm


you're welcome.
this IG account posted this. I don't know if this is allowed due to the wording. but here it is. To me this is a valid point. I do believe that this IG account watched everything.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> you're welcome.
> this IG account posted this. I don't know if this is allowed due to the wording. but here it is. To me this is a valid point. I do believe that this IG account watched everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395526


It is an excellent point! But funny as hell too.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> you're welcome.
> this IG account posted this. I don't know if this is allowed due to the wording. but here it is. To me this is a valid point. I do believe that this IG account watched everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395526





Everyone could watch AH's face while exact this was being discussed and get their own picture of her reaction^^  
(It's on the same IG)

Oh dear.


----------



## sdkitty

one thing I find curious here is she says she was afraid he would return to their home.  so why would he have been the one to move out?  I'm sure he paid for the home








						'It changed my life': Amber Heard describes alleged abuse by Johnny Depp in defamation trial
					

Heard is defending herself against her former husband, who alleges that he suffered after she falsely accused him of domestic abuse.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Deleted 698298

AH is testifying. She’s so animated, so emotional, invested…acting! Based on what she says and her body language 
a) I don’t believe her b) she really must think everybody is a fool
I see through you AH.


----------



## prettyprincess

It’s clear that they abused each other.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also believe that they abused each other as well. Neither one is a saint but mixed together they’re extremely toxic.


----------



## bagsforme

I was watching today.   Can't wait to see cross examination.  They need to bring in those witnesses and then I'll believe her.  The flight attended she said he grabbed, the girl from the camping trip and the bodyguard she says saw her bloody nose.  I believe things happened.  They hit each other whether or not he remembers it cause he was high/drunk.  There are three sides to every story.  Especially in that case.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

For arguments sake, let's say they were both abusive to each other, both just as bad. I'd still feel Heard instigated this whole sh**it show by her woe is her article depicting herself as the lone victim of domestic abuse in a thinly veiled hit piece on Depp. Heard with her history of being a perpetrator of abuse had no business doing that, and if Depp now feels he has to drag Heard through the mud with him, no wonder, because she almost buried him in it.


----------



## prettyprincess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> For arguments sake, let's say they were both abusive to each other, both just as bad. I'd still feel Heard instigated this whole sh**it show by her woe is her article depicting herself as the lone victim of domestic abuse in a thinly veiled hit piece on Depp. Heard with her history of being a perpetrator of abuse had no business doing that, and if Depp now feels he has to drag Heard through the mud with him, no wonder, because she almost buried him in it.


They both think they were victimized and they were. They both cheated on their partners to be with one another, they both did drugs, they both physically, verbally, and emotionally abused one another. The only thing I’m coming away with from this trial is that they’re both damaged toxic people. I feel bad for the jury.


----------



## uhpharm01

delete post.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

prettyprincess said:


> They both think they were victimized and they were. They both cheated on their partners to be with one another, they both did drugs, they both physically, verbally, and emotionally abused one another. The only thing I’m coming away with from this trial is that they’re both damaged toxic people. I feel bad for the jury.


You may be right, but if Heard hadn't been so hellbent on revenge (and her kind ALWAYS are) none of us would now have internalised the image of Heard going potty on Depp's bed, nor their family version of "Where'd ya hide the blow, honey?". It really has come back to bite particularly her in the ar*se, hasn't it.


----------



## RueMonge

prettyprincess said:


> I feel bad for the jury.



I shouldn’t, but I’m laughing so hard.


----------



## prettyprincess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You may be right, but if Heard hadn't been so hellbent on revenge (and her kind ALWAYS are) none of us would now have internalised the image of Heard going potty on Depp's bed, nor their family version of "Where'd ya hide the blow, honey?". It really has come back to bite particularly her in the ar*se, hasn't it.


Yes it has, but it’s also a really bad look for JD.


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## Jktgal

So she asked him about his tattoo before/while they were dating? He slapped her and she went ahead and married him? I don't get it.


----------



## Roie55

Grande Latte said:


>



i also find it hard to believe her story - that she doesnt react to being slapped at all but she's ok with ****ting on a bed. Who does that?? I still cant get over she **** on the bed. She's a psychopath.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Their versions of tattoo incident are so different and somehow I don’t believe it was the way AH describes. She’s acting like a pro victim saying all the right things, making herself look all innocent, shifting the blame. She definitely could pull off gaslighting. I just know the type. I do agree and accept they were both violent and all-kinds-of-abusive towards each other, it’s plain obvious now. Johnny, Johnny what did you get yourself into…


----------



## Sferics

She needs proof and witnesses - nothing seen yet  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
Hughes just ruminated, what she told her - objection hearsay!

I found her almost unbearable fake yesterday, but to be fair, perhaps she over acted because she wanted to be credible.
She can overact and look fake AND tell the truth.  
I don't believe it at the moment, but it could be.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Did she take acting classes in Telenovela acting school?


----------



## Deleted 698298

^I honestly thought she’s too much ‘drama queen’, when my partner had to point out that not all victims behave/react the same. She could be this intense person and her reactions normal to her. Still I find her unbelievable (is she looking directly at the jury?) and would definitely take what she says more seriously if she toned down and backed everything up with evidence/witnesses. But luckily it’s not up to me but to that poor judge lady, phew!


----------



## papertiger

I no more believe him than her, nor believe her more than him.

The stills taken are the most dramatic, but it someone if recalling a dramatic experience they may well look unhappy. If she showed no emotion that would be deemed odd too.

What she said is plausible when commenting on his tattoo, if this was the first time he hit her it would be horrible.

I know one woman who was hit by her BF with a hairbrush before they married, and she too went through with the wedding. That was a long time ago though. However, in these days, it really troubles me that a person (man or woman) would tie themselves to someone who hit them (provoked or not, but especially unprovoked). Perhaps laughing at 'Wino" really hit a nerve with JD. He obviously didn't do it hard though (she said it didn't hurt) and maybe that put doubt in her mind (at the time) as to whether this counted as DV.


----------



## Grande Latte

papertiger said:


> I no more believe him than her, nor believe her more than him.
> 
> The stills taken are the most dramatic, but it someone is recalling a dramatic experience they may well look unhappy. If she showed no emotion that would be deemed odd too.
> 
> What she said is plausible when commenting on his tattoo, if this was the first time he hit her it would be horrible.
> 
> I know one woman who was hit by her BF with a hairbrush before they married, and she too went through with the wedding. That was a long time ago though. However, in these days, it really troubles me that a person (man or woman) would tie themselves to someone who hit them (provoked or not, but especially unprovoked). Perhaps laughing at 'Wino" really hit a nerve with JD. He obviously didn't do it hard though (she said it didn't hurt) and maybe that put doubt in her mind (at the time) as to whether this counted as DV.



I completely agree with you. She's a terrible actress, but it doesn't mean what she said on stand isn't true, and vice versa.

He is Johnny Depp. She is a gold digger. Lots of women would go through marriage just for the social status.

To venture a bit, I believe their sexual relationship is also very BDSM to the point it crosses over to real life hence ****ting on bed and other appalling things can happen both ways. 

I no longer wish to comment on this thread because their relationship is so toxic and disturbing. This trial freaks me out. But I don't think we (social media) should pass judgment here, whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? Even though I know most people are Depp fans. (_PS: I don't mean you. You've been the most open-minded so far). _


----------



## Deleted 698298

How did I miss this

The knife given as a gift, how interesting a ‘victim’ gifting weapon to the ‘perpetrator‘…what’s that about? Anybody has a background story to it?


----------



## papertiger

Consumer2much said:


> How did I miss this
> 
> The knife given as a gift, how interesting a ‘victim’ gifting weapon to the ‘perpetrator‘…what’s that about? Anybody has a background story to it?




That still doesn't sway me.

Bottom line is that these are two highly romantic, dramatic individuals. They think in absolutes.

He is synonymous a fictional pirate that roamed and plundered the Caribbean. What _do _you buy a man who has everything and likes to write a permanent 'journal' on his body?

I wouldn't buy someone I feared a knife, but it could be an attempt to give him something she'd known he'd like, and not a threat at all (as the channel commentator thought). In  the macho world of biker gangs, pirates, all-male rock n roll bands etc, a knife is a symbol as well as a weapon. JD's idol Kieth Richards famously carried a knife (Okapi) even threatened people with it. Jagger and Bowie are both names of knives as well as rock stars. Pocket blades are commonly engraved with things like 'till you die' etc. Gonzo s often depicted as a fist coming out of a knife, Hunter S. Thompson's quotes often had knives, blades and razor sharp within.

Perhaps his lawyer could ask JD why he has the names of his own declared abuser (his mother) on his body? Surely, as a victim it would be deemed odd to get the name 'Betty Sue' and ink her portrait permanently on your body if his mother was as bad as he'd painted her during his own testimony?


----------



## bag-mania

papertiger said:


> *I no more believe him than her, nor believe her more than him.*
> 
> The stills taken are the most dramatic, but it someone if recalling a dramatic experience they may well look unhappy. If she showed no emotion that would be deemed odd too.
> 
> What she said is plausible when commenting on his tattoo, if this was the first time he hit her it would be horrible.
> 
> I know one woman who was hit by her BF with a hairbrush before they married, and she too went through with the wedding. That was a long time ago though. However, in these days, it really troubles me that a person (man or woman) would tie themselves to someone who hit them (provoked or not, but especially unprovoked). Perhaps laughing at 'Wino" really hit a nerve with JD. He obviously didn't do it hard though (she said it didn't hurt) and maybe that put doubt in her mind (at the time) as to whether this counted as DV.



That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.

People question why she recorded it and the answer is obvious, she was collecting evidence for the future. But you need to ask how she knew she could get that evidence? Despite how he wants to be perceived, that video shows Johnny isn’t a cuddly sweetheart. He has a dark side to him and so does Amber. If she hadn’t actually recorded him smashing the cabinets, storming around the room yelling, and pouring himself giant glasses of liquor, would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior? Some still don’t want to believe it.


----------



## Deleted 698298

papertiger said:


> *That still doesn't sway me.*
> _I’m not tring to sway anyone, I’m neither on AH‘s nor on JD’s side. They both highly unstable and broken individuals who for some reason thought it a good idea to make this drama public._
> Bottom line is that these are two highly romantic, dramatic individuals. They think in absolutes.
> 
> He is synonymous a fictional pirate that roamed and plundered the Caribbean. What _do _you buy a man who has everything and likes to write a permanent 'journal' on his body?
> 
> *I wouldn't buy someone I feared a knife *_(exactly my point, why would AH buy a knife for someone she feared - as testified by her psychologist the other day. To me this gift goes against reason, you don’t buy a knife for an abusive partner…why?)_but it could be an attempt to give him something she'd known he'd like, and not a threat at all (as the channel commentator thought). In  the macho world of biker gangs, pirates, all-male rock n roll bands etc, a knife is a symbol as well as a weapon. JD's idol Kieth Richards famously carried a knife (Okapi) even threatened people with it. Jagger and Bowie are both names of knives as well as rock stars. Pocket blades are commonly engraved with things like 'till you die' etc. Gonzo s often depicted as a fist coming out of a knife, Hunter S. Thompson's quotes often had knives, blades and razor sharp within. _(I get that but still. She clearly didn’t fear him if she thought the knife was an appropriate gift no?)_
> 
> Perhaps his lawyer could ask JD why he has the names of his own declared abuser (his mother) on his body? *Surely, as a victim it would be deemed odd to get the name 'Betty Sue' and ink her portrait* permanently on your body if his mother was as bad as he'd painted her during his own testimony? _(I didn’t know that. Very strange. Maybe they made peace before she died?)_


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.
> 
> People question why she recorded it and the answer is obvious, she was collecting evidence for the future. But you need to ask how she knew she could get that evidence? Despite how he wants to be perceived, that video shows Johnny isn’t a cuddly sweetheart. He has a dark side to him and so does Amber. If she hadn’t actually recorded him smashing the cabinets, storming around the room yelling, and pouring himself giant glasses of liquor, would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior? Some still don’t want to believe it.



the video of him doesn't look good but if she was really afraid of him I don't think she would have been taping him.  wouldn't that just enrage an abuser?
I'm assuming that face of hers is photographed at the time of his testimony.  so dramatic.....on the verge of tears....acting


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> the video of him doesn't look good but if she was really afraid of him I don't think she would have been taping him.  wouldn't that just enrage an abuser?
> I'm assuming that face of hers is photographed at the time of his testimony.  so dramatic.....on the verge of tears....acting



It is safe to assume they are both acting in court. Her role is tougher, portraying the damaged victim six years after it allegedly happened and she has clearly moved on. For his part all he has to do is act calm and rational, easy peasy.


----------



## MiniMabel

bag-mania said:


> That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.
> 
> People question why she recorded it and the answer is obvious, *she was collecting evidence for the future*. But you need to ask how she knew she could get that evidence? Despite how he wants to be perceived, that video shows Johnny isn’t a cuddly sweetheart. He has a dark side to him and so does Amber. If she hadn’t actually recorded him smashing the cabinets, storming around the room yelling, and pouring himself giant glasses of liquor, would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior? Some still don’t want to believe it.




That means her actions were premeditated, and that she planned to use the recordings.  Why should she think that she'd want to use them?   Did he know that he was being recorded?


----------



## papertiger

bag-mania said:


> That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.
> 
> People question why she recorded it and the answer is obvious, she was collecting evidence for the future. But you need to ask how she knew she could get that evidence? Despite how he wants to be perceived, that video shows Johnny isn’t a cuddly sweetheart. He has a dark side to him and so does Amber. If she hadn’t actually recorded him smashing the cabinets, storming around the room yelling, and pouring himself giant glasses of liquor, would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior? Some still don’t want to believe it.




I think he's also been thrown out of many a bar and hotel after smashing them up. 





__





						Johnny Depp on trashing hotel rooms in front of Kate Moss and drinking with Marilyn Manson | Express Digest
					

Express Digest is a giant collection of the best news and interesting links on the web!




					expressdigest.com
				




I suppose, being out of control/smashing things historically or recently still doesn't prove he physically assaulted her (AH). I guess that's what she has to establish in court.


----------



## sdkitty

MiniMabel said:


> That means her actions were premeditated, and that she planned to use the recordings.  Why should she think that she'd want to use them?   Did he know that he was being recorded?


from what I could glean, he didn't know at first that she was recording, then realized it an asked her about it
It didn't appear that he took the camera from her.  wouldn't you think he might if he were such a dangerous guy?


----------



## Deleted 698298

MiniMabel said:


> That means her actions were premeditated, and that she planned to use the recordings.  Why should she think that she'd want to use them?   Did he know that he was being recorded?


     I’m just going to take a wild guess here. Successful public people usually have councillors/lawyers. 
She could have consulted someone at first sign of trouble and they advised her to try to record it for ‘posterity’couldn’t help myself*


----------



## bag-mania

MiniMabel said:


> That means her actions were premeditated, and that she planned to use the recordings.  Why should she think that she'd want to use them?   Did he know that he was being recorded?



Because their marriage was already in the toilet and they were seeing each other as the enemy. That’s why I thought it was a joke when he testified that he really tried to make it work because their marriage was over almost as soon as it began. But maybe by Hollywood standards a year of being married is like 10 years for the rest of us.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> from what I could glean, he didn't know at first that she was recording, then realized it an asked her about it
> It didn't appear that he took the camera from her.  wouldn't you think he might if he were such a dangerous guy?



Didn’t he knock the phone off of the table or throw it? At that point the picture cut out but the audio continued.


----------



## Sferics

Did she really?

And it seems like she used a lot of other lines and stories out of films 

There is even a thread on twitter about so many lines AND Situations that happened in movies!  Amber Heard has adapted movie scripts as her own testimony.

This is...wow.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Didn’t he knock the phone off of the table or throw it? At that point the picture cut out but the audio continued.


maybe but he apparently didn't strike her or take the phone away


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.
> 
> People question why she recorded it and the answer is obvious, she was collecting evidence for the future. But you need to ask how she knew she could get that evidence? Despite how he wants to be perceived, that video shows Johnny isn’t a cuddly sweetheart. He has a dark side to him and so does Amber. If she hadn’t actually recorded him smashing the cabinets, storming around the room yelling, and pouring himself giant glasses of liquor, would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior? Some still don’t want to believe it.



So no one gets angry and smash wall, kitchen sink and stuff like that? I mean I throw a plate or two on the floor when I'm upset but I don't do DA to my spouse.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sferics said:


> Did she really?
> 
> And it seems like she used a lot of other lines and stories out of films
> 
> There is even a thread on twitter about so many lines AND Situations that happened in movies!  Amber Heard has adapted movie scripts as her own testimony.
> 
> This is...wow.
> 
> View attachment 5396670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396689


She also said that Johnny put the their dog at the car's window and everyone froze when in fact, SHE did that. There's a video as the receipt.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> Did she really?
> 
> And it seems like she used a lot of other lines and stories out of films
> 
> There is even a thread on twitter about so many lines AND Situations that happened in movies!  Amber Heard has adapted movie scripts as her own testimony.
> 
> This is...wow.
> 
> View attachment 5396670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396689


and books


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Because their marriage was already in the toilet and they were seeing each other as the enemy. That’s why I thought it was a joke when he testified that he really tried to make it work because their marriage was over almost as soon as it began. But maybe by Hollywood standards a year of being married is like 10 years for the rest of us.


I heard a rumor that Amber was already hanging out with Elon just one month after her wedding to Johnny. That's the rumor that I heard.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> and books





I really tried to be neutral, but I'm done with her.


----------



## millivanilli

what's the problem, using lines from a film or a book, when these words do what they are supposed to do: transfer information.

That is, sorry, artificially built up.


----------



## Sferics

millivanilli said:


> what's the problem, using lines from a film or a book, when these words do what they are supposed to do: transfer information.
> 
> That is, sorry, artificially built up.



Well, I guess you should tell your own story (aka the truth) on court and not adapt it from fiction, don't you think?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, sanity, sanity, wherefore art thou, sanity?


----------



## uhpharm01

millivanilli said:


> what's the problem, using lines from a film or a book, when these words do what they are supposed to do: transfer information.
> 
> That is, sorry, artificially built up.


I think that since Amber is telling her own story about abuse from JD, she should be using her own words and not the words from film and books.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> I really tried to be neutral, but I'm done with her.


Someone said to me that no one has heard Amber's side yet and I was like okay, fair enough but after this mess her testimonial. I'm done with trying to give her a chance.


----------



## Chagall

Some people overstate their case like Amber in order to be believed. This does not necessarily mean they are lying. Some understate like Marlon, (sorry I mean Johnny) and this very studied ‘too cool for school’ approach doesn’t mean they are telling the truth. They are both actors, and both are acting. No innocent party here. They deserve each other.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-mania said:


> That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.
> 
> People question why she recorded it and the answer is obvious, she was collecting evidence for the future. But you need to ask how she knew she could get that evidence? Despite how he wants to be perceived, that video shows Johnny isn’t a cuddly sweetheart. He has a dark side to him and so does Amber. If she hadn’t actually recorded him smashing the cabinets, storming around the room yelling, and pouring himself giant glasses of liquor, would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior? Some still don’t want to believe it.



I would absolutely have believed it. It's not super uncommon behaviour for men to smash things out of frustration, and instead of hitting an actual human.

Depp hitting inanimate objects it's not normal, but he was also very drunk and perhaps the fact that he learnt his mom died only the day before (I think it was the day before?) also affected him. He seems really frustrated and I think there was some negative involvement by Heard when this happened.

He wasn't hitting Heard, as everyone can clearly notice and the little anyone can see of her, she's not exactly looking scared (she maybe didn't take that lesson at the Telenovela Sccool of acting?).

If she was living in mortal fear of him, why was she not fleeing the kitchen, huddling in a corner somewhere? But no, she was calmly reorganising the camera shot, making faces. He was wrong to smash up the kitchen when she was there, but she was not scared of being hit.


----------



## Sferics

One is debunked - she (probably) didn't say the Ripley thing.
But this is just one of those things.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Not my pic, from Twatter. Dear Lord, Rhianna


----------



## uhpharm01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not my pic, from Twatter. Dear Lord, Rhianna
> View attachment 5396783


I've seen that


----------



## uhpharm01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not my pic, from Twatter. Dear Lord, Rhianna
> View attachment 5396783


----------



## lanasyogamama

The Rihanna pic is so heartbreaking.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dangerouscurves said:


> Did she take acting classes in Telenovela acting school?



I hadn't seen that video clip and I didn't watch yesterday or today but WOW! She needs a script cause she doesn't do improv well. That performance (just that clip) as a juror would have me thinking, "Ah no, not credible"


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> One is debunked - she (probably) didn't say the Ripley thing.
> But this is just one of those things.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> One is debunked - she (probably) didn't say the Ripley thing.
> But this is just one of those things.


Snopes.com is claiming the same thing.











						Did Amber Heard Steal 'Talented Mr. Ripley' Lines During Depp Trial?
					

Social media users claimed Heard uttered lines borrowed verbatim from the film "The Talented Mr. Ripley" during an opening statement at trial.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

n/m


----------



## bag-mania

Ugh, stans. Amber looks bad enough on her own. No need for the old dames in the Johnny Depp Fan Club to get themselves all up in arms and spread tall tales.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Well, at least we don't have to deal with the racism accusations in the case of Heard as compared to Duchess Pump Pump. Narcs are narcs no matter their skin tone.


----------



## dangerouscurves

We all blame Johnny for leaving Vanessa. Yes, it is wrong to cheat on your partner but the fact that Johnny didn't marry Vanessa only means that he was not madly in love with her. Or maybe Vanessa just didn't want to get married because for Europeans marriage only means you pay less tax. But Johnny was really infatuated by Almber. I'm sure she love-bombed him and when she finally showed her real narcissistic personality, it was too late for Johnny.


----------



## Noorasi

Trigger warning: sexual abuse mentioned below.

--

Well, I'm just watching the part of Amber's testimony where she tells how Depp was on drugs and drunk, beating and choking her and throwing bottles on the floor and then penetrating Amber with a broken bottle.

Like many, I've found she's not very genuine in her testimonies, but this is absolutely getting into a territory where I feel like I shouldn't take any sides even though I find her quite unlikable. I absolutely cannot take the risk of saying I don't believe a sexual assault victim. So I will have to wait and see.

The only thing I know for sure is that none of this should be discussed in public and broadcasted to millions of people who are watching it on Youtube like it's entertainment.


----------



## Jayne1

Sferics said:


> She needs proof and witnesses - nothing seen yet  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Hughes just ruminated, what she told her - objection hearsay!
> 
> I found her almost unbearable fake yesterday, but to be fair, perhaps she over acted because she wanted to be credible.
> She can overact and look fake AND tell the truth.
> I don't believe it at the moment, but it could be.


That’s what I was thinking. She comes across so fake, but parts of what she saying could be true. 

She was really trying to sell her story and I think she was over-selling even though parts of what she saying actually happened.


----------



## madamelizaking

My vagina knows she is lying.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.





sdkitty said:


> from what I could glean, he didn't know at first that she was recording, then realized it an asked her about it
> It didn't appear that he took the camera from her.  wouldn't you think he might if he were such a dangerous guy?


The Body Language Guy did a video about this.

He pointed out that Johnny’s violence was directed towards the cupboards, he never turned around and directed his violence towards Amber.

Then he pointed out that when he did see he was being recorded, he switched his wine glass to his right hand, his dominant hand, so no sense of violence towards Amber with his wine glass now moved to his right hand.


----------



## purseinsanity

dangerouscurves said:


> She also said that Johnny put the their dog at the car's window and everyone froze when in fact, SHE did that. There's a video as the receipt.


Like I always say, really good liars have to have ironclad memories.  Most liars don't.


----------



## purseinsanity

dangerouscurves said:


> So no one gets angry and smash wall, kitchen sink and stuff like that? I mean I throw a plate or two on the floor when I'm upset but I don't do DA to my spouse.


I've been known to slam a door or two.  But there's never anyone standing in the doorway when I do.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Noorasi said:


> Trigger warning: sexual abuse mentioned below.
> 
> --
> 
> Well, I'm just watching the part of Amber's testimony where she tells how Depp was on drugs and drunk, beating and choking her and throwing bottles on the floor and then penetrating Amber with a broken bottle.
> 
> Like many, I've found she's not very genuine in her testimonies, but this is absolutely getting into a territory where I feel like I shouldn't take any sides even though I find her quite unlikable. I absolutely cannot take the risk of saying I don't believe a sexual assault victim. So I will have to wait and see.
> 
> The only thing I know for sure is that none of this should be discussed in public and broadcasted to millions of people who are watching it on Youtube like it's entertainment.



You are right to give the benefit of the doubt but I just watched that piece of testimony on Youtube and the way she describes it she would have had to sustain massive injuries. That's what gives me slight pause.


----------



## Chagall

Anyone with an out of control temper that enabled them to trash hotel rooms and inanimate objects, is completely capable of violence towards a human being. It is considered to be a warning sign that you are in a dangerous situation.


----------



## Chagall

Amber is completely unlikeable and her testimony was over the top but I believe parts of it were definitely true. Johnny is having everyone on.


----------



## bagsforme

She said she hoped it wasn't the broken bottle.  Either way, I'd think there would be some tears or damage.  

I don't like her but I do believe some of what she's says however exaggerated.  The photos shown today is pretty damaging.  It backs up what she's saying about the broken bottles, thrown soda cans, painting on mirrors with his blood and paint.   Also shows how jealous he was with what was written on one mirror about Billy Bob Thornton. 

Johnny has a bunch of yes men around him.  The photos and videos of him show he's no saint or innocent in all this.  I really hope they call all these people Amber is talking about to testify.


----------



## bag-mania

bagsforme said:


> The photos shown today is pretty damaging.  It backs up what she's saying about the broken bottles, thrown soda cans, *painting on mirrors with his blood and paint. *  Also shows how jealous he was with what was written on one mirror about Billy Bob Thornton.
> 
> Johnny has a bunch of yes men around him.  The photos and videos of him show he's no saint or innocent in all this.  I really hope they call all these people Amber is talking about to testify.



Using his own blood to paint messages on a mirror shows exactly where Johnny’s head was at the time and it was a dark, creepy place.


----------



## octopus17

The whole thing is yucky beyond belief and good luck to those who have to judge it...


----------



## pixiejenna

So one of my favorite trash shows is Sistewives. It’s a family of polygamists trying to sell us that they’re not what you think of when you think of polygamy they’re a happy polygamist family. The newest wife to the group her name is Robyn and she’s been dubbed as Sobyn because she fake cries all the time and 10+ years later has yet to produce a single actual tear in all her crying. Seeing the pictures of Amber crying in court instantly reminded me of Sobyn.


----------



## haute okole

If I did not have so much experience with Prosecuting domestic violence cases in the past, I might have believed her.  However, I spent 2 years at the DA’s office, working with victim witnesses and Amber’s claims are too outrageous to believe.  Had he been as violent as she claims, there would be injuries requiring medical attention.  Even if she did not tell Drs. that Depp beat her, there would be a medical report of injuries. 

Also, true victims AVOID angry confrontation with a violent spouse.  Evidence shows Amber constantly initiated conflict, even laughed when he hit her.  I am finding her, for the most part, unbelievable.  However, is it plausible that he does not remember that he may have been violent once or even twice?  Yes, indeed.  If that is the case, Depp will lose.  This result would be so unfortunate because I find him to be truthful.  At least he believes he is being truthful.

In addition, Depp already lost the defamation case using the same underlying facts and circumstances proffered before a court in the UK.  What is the real purpose of relitigating these seedy details?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Chagall said:


> *Anyone* with an out of control temper that enabled them to trash hotel rooms and inanimate objects, *is completely capable of violence towards a human being.* It is considered to be a warning sign that you are in a dangerous situation.


I’d leave it at that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Did she pose for a photo? ‍♀️


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> Anyone with an out of control temper that enabled them to trash hotel rooms and inanimate objects, is completely capable of violence towards a human being. It is considered to be a warning sign that you are in a dangerous situation.


Apples and oranges. Everything depends on the situation.


----------



## Swanky

I don’t agree that being capable of trashing a hotel room means you’d be violent with humans.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

haute okole said:


> If I did not have so much experience with Prosecuting domestic violence cases in the past, I might have believed her.  However, I spent 2 years at the DA’s office, working with victim witnesses and Amber’s claims are too outrageous to believe.  *Had he been as violent as she claims, there would be injuries requiring medical attention.  Even if she did not tell Drs. that Depp beat her, there would be a medical report of injuries.*



That's how I feel and also...she is being super dramatic about everything, she claims injuries nobody was able to see, but then she throws out that horrid bottle story and when asked about injury plays it completely down and only speaks about mild discomfort she ignored?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Did she just allege JD threw Kate Moss down a flight of stairs? His law team seemed super pleased with it, so I guess it's an easily to prove lie. 

ETA: Googled it, she's brought it up before in 2020. She was told by "people". How come this has never come up before in the 24 years since they dated and Kate Moss has taken his side in this whole mess?


----------



## Deleted 698298

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That's how I feel and also...she is being super dramatic about everything, she claims injuries nobody was able to see, but then she throws out that horrid bottle story and when asked about injury plays it completely down and only speaks about mild discomfort she ignored?


Could it be that AH&JD ‘make up sex’ was a bit rough and bizarre? And now that it suits her to claim she was sexually assaulted she adjusted the story? After all they did make up multiple times over the course of their violent relationship. I know I know TMI but aren’t they putting it out there for all to pick apart?


----------



## Sferics

OT:


dangerouscurves said:


> Maybe […] because for Europeans marriage only means you pay less tax


That would be sure in my case, but NOOOOOOO, this is not true


----------



## EmilyM11

Sferics said:


> OT:
> 
> That would be sure in my case, but NOOOOOOO, this is not true



Please can somebody tell me where this country is, I will be on my way pronto


----------



## Chagall

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Did she just allege JD threw Kate Moss down a flight of stairs? His law team seemed super pleased with it, so I guess it's an easily to prove lie.
> 
> ETA: Googled it, she's brought it up before in 2020. She was told by "people". How come this has never come up before in the 24 years since they dated and Kate Moss has taken his side in this whole mess?


Did anyone ask Kate Moss if this happened. If it didn’t happen it would be simple enough  on her part to say the event never occurred. If KM has taken his side why would she not deny it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

dangerouscurves said:


> Did she pose for a photo? ‍♀



I think she did. Cold as ice.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Chagall said:


> Did anyone ask Kate Moss if this happened. If it didn’t happen it would be simple enough  on her part to say the event never occurred. If KM has taken his side why would she not deny it.


I'd be surprised if Moss remembers anything from that era and on... But, yes, I'm interested as well in whether she has made any comments about Depp concerning Heard.  But as one of her most used sayings is: Never complain, never explain, I doubt it. Maybe she's expressed it to him in private.

I remember reading that when Moss was in the headlines for out of control drug induced behaviour, Depp met with her in London, I guess trying to help her. At the time she was dating that twat pop boy Doherty (sp?), the one that injected an unconscious teenage girl with heroin.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’ll just leave it here


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sferics said:


> OT:
> 
> That would be sure in my case, but NOOOOOOO, this is not true





EmilyM111 said:


> Please can somebody tell me where this country is, I will be on my way pronto


 In most European countries especially France and Germany you pay less tax when you're married especially if you have children together.


----------



## Chagall

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'd be surprised if Moss remembers anything from that era and on... But, yes, I'm interested as well in whether she has made any comments about Depp concerning Heard.  But as one of her most used sayings is: Never complain, never explain, I doubt it. Maybe she's expressed it to him in private.
> 
> I remember reading that when Moss was in the headlines for out of control drug induced behaviour, Depp met with her in London, I guess trying to help her. At the time she was dating that twat pop boy Doherty (sp?), the one that injected an unconscious teenage girl with heroin.


Never comlain never explain, great phrase but she apparently supports him, so she is capable of saying something in regards to JD.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Chagall said:


> Never comlain never explain, great phrase but she apparently supports him, so she is capable of saying something in regards to JD.


Never complain, never explain: I think it's the queen of England's originally?


----------



## EmilyM11

dangerouscurves said:


> In most European countries especially France and Germany you pay less tax when you're married especially if you have children together.


Doesn’t it depend on the level of earnings of a spouse with lower earnings? I haven’t been eligible in 2 European countries so far.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> I’ll just leave it here



Amber's acting is on this level


----------



## dangerouscurves

EmilyM111 said:


> Doesn’t it depend on the level of earnings of a spouse with lower earnings? I haven’t been eligible in 2 European countries so far.


Yes but also you'll pay less tax in comparison to those who are single or more married.


----------



## Sferics

dangerouscurves said:


> In most European countries especially France and Germany you pay less tax when you're married especially if you have children together.



Of course - but this is not in general the main reason why people marry each other there 

You wrote "...because for Europeans marriage *only *means you pay less tax"

We are not THIS cold


----------



## kemilia

Noorasi said:


> Trigger warning: sexual abuse mentioned below.
> 
> --
> 
> Well, I'm just watching the part of Amber's testimony where she tells how Depp was on drugs and drunk, beating and choking her and throwing bottles on the floor and then penetrating Amber with a broken bottle.
> 
> Like many, I've found she's not very genuine in her testimonies, but this is absolutely getting into a territory where I feel like I shouldn't take any sides even though I find her quite unlikable. I absolutely cannot take the risk of saying I don't believe a sexual assault victim. So I will have to wait and see.
> 
> The only thing I know for sure is that none of this should be discussed in public and broadcasted to millions of people who are watching it on Youtube like it's entertainment.


I turned it off at this point, it was just too much. And do I believe her--hmmm, I just kept wondering "why did you stay with him?"


----------



## EmilyM11

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes but also you'll pay less tax in comparison to those who are single or more married.



I will (and I’m honest here) have to check this as I fell into the highest brackets and had the same tax as a single person but it might be country specific.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

EmilyM111 said:


> I will (and I’m honest here) have to check this as I fell into the highest brackets and had the same tax as a single person but it might be country specific.



I can only speak for Germany, but one spouse (if you're smart the one that earns more) will get the "best" tax category and the other one a not so desirable one. So while one lucks out and one doesn't the combined income will be more than as if both would to be taxed individually.


----------



## Chagall

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Never complain, never explain: I think it's the queen of England's originally?


Apparently it’s the royal family motto. Probably a great idea in a lot of cases.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Please move the off topic money/marriage discussion to Money Talks


----------



## dangerouscurves

EmilyM111 said:


> I will (and I’m honest here) have to check this as I fell into the highest brackets and had the same tax as a single person but it might be country specific.


Where you at?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chagall said:


> Apparently it’s the royal family motto. Probably a great idea in a lot of cases.


Sorry Swanky. My apologies.


----------



## EmilyM11

dangerouscurves said:


> Where you at?


UK and now Poland. Let's leave this as it's OT but as I'm planning a move to another country in Europe, I might check options. And let's clarify, I'm not the highest earner in the family (I wish haha).


----------



## Toby93

dangerouscurves said:


> Apples and oranges. Everything depends on the situation.


Absolutely.  My spouse had a bit of a temper in his younger days and was known to throw things around or slam doors in his garage so hard they almost broke.  He has NEVER in 35 years, come close to lifting a hand to me, or even directing his anger at me.  I get that type of frustration, and don't condone it, but some people deal with their anger that way


----------



## uhpharm01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'd be surprised if Moss remembers anything from that era and on... But, yes, I'm interested as well in whether she has made any comments about Depp concerning Heard.  But as one of her most used sayings is: Never complain, never explain, I doubt it. Maybe she's expressed it to him in private.
> 
> I remember reading that when Moss was in the headlines for out of control drug induced behaviour, Depp met with her in London, I guess trying to help her. At the time she was dating that twat pop boy Doherty (sp?), the one that injected an unconscious teenage girl with heroin.


Now we know why Johnny's lawyer is happy about what Amber said on the stand.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> If I did not have so much experience with Prosecuting domestic violence cases in the past, I might have believed her.  However, I spent 2 years at the DA’s office, working with victim witnesses and Amber’s claims are too outrageous to believe.  Had he been as violent as she claims, there would be injuries requiring medical attention.  Even if she did not tell Drs. that Depp beat her, there would be a medical report of injuries.
> 
> Also, true victims AVOID angry confrontation with a violent spouse.  Evidence shows Amber constantly initiated conflict, even laughed when he hit her.  I am finding her, for the most part, unbelievable.  However, is it plausible that he does not remember that he may have been violent once or even twice?  Yes, indeed.  If that is the case, Depp will lose.  This result would be so unfortunate because I find him to be truthful.  At least he believes he is being truthful.
> 
> In addition, Depp already lost the defamation case using the same underlying facts and circumstances proffered before a court in the UK.  What is the real purpose of relitigating these seedy details?


Agree.  If I had a violent spouse who I feared I don't think I'd be pointing a camera at him when he was having a temper tantrum.  Seems obvious to me that she wasn't afraid of him.  More that maybe she saw this behavior of his as a potential winning lottery ticket.


----------



## papertiger

uhpharm01 said:


> Now we know why Johnny's lawyer is happy about what Amber said on the stand.




Yup, she scored an own goal


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> Agree.  If I had a violent spouse who I feared I don't think I'd be pointing a camera at him when he was having a temper tantrum.  Seems obvious to me that she wasn't afraid of him.  More that maybe she saw this behavior of his as a potential winning lottery ticket.



Yes filming him the way she did not only did she not show a ounce of fear towards him but she was doing it to secure a nice divorce settlement. She wanted an insurance policy to make sure she got paid for her 15 months of marriage.


----------



## Deleted 698298

The word out is she had the bruises from injectables…I want JDs lawyers to question her already


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Consumer2much said:


> The word out is she had the bruises from injectables…I want JDs lawyers to question her already



I've heard that before, but...what kind of butcher did she go to? Bruising from Botox - which is what I saw quoted - should be minimal.


----------



## hermes_lemming

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I've heard that before, but...what kind of butcher did she go to? Bruising from Botox - which is what I saw quoted - should be minimal.


I don't know where she got that bruise from but it's not rhe mark of someone grabbing your arm tightly. If so, you'd see finger marks as well as the palm


----------



## kemilia

sdkitty said:


> Agree.  If I had a violent spouse who I feared I don't think I'd be pointing a camera at him when he was having a temper tantrum.  Seems obvious to me that she wasn't afraid of him.  More that maybe she saw this behavior of his as a* potential winning lottery* ticket.


This. Cha-ching.


----------



## kemilia

Consumer2much said:


> The word out is she had the bruises from injectables…I want JDs lawyers to question her already


Trial resumes May 16, right? Don't know why there would be a long break like this (if true) but I do want to see his lawyers grill her.


----------



## Deleted 698298

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I've heard that before, but...what kind of butcher did she go to? Bruising from Botox - which is what I saw quoted - should be minimal.


I don’t know, bruising is always possible if capillary is hit, anaemic person would be more prone to bruising for example. I don’t know AH’s medical history but certainly the type of bruising she had in photos was small, like after a minor cosmetic procedure.  Not after a violent slapping/hitting as she claims.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

The judge seems to be very competent, staying calm and polite but keeping everyone (cough cough Heard's female lawyer) in check. I'm no expert on judges what so ever, but haven't seen any outcries from either side against the judge so must be all good then?

If this wasn't posted, something more from Señorrr Rrrosa, our favourite body language guy:


----------



## Addicted to bags

kemilia said:


> Trial resumes May 16, right? Don't know why there would be a long break like this (if true) but I do want to see his lawyers grill her.


The break is because the judge has a previous engagement or something like that.


----------



## uhpharm01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The judge seems to be very competent, staying calm and polite but keeping everyone (cough cough Heard's female lawyer) in check. I'm no expert on judges what so ever, but haven't seen any outcries from either side against the judge so must be all good then?
> 
> If this wasn't posted, something more from Señorrr Rrrosa, our favourite body language guy:



delete post.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> The break is because the judge has a previous engagement or something like that.


Yes the judge has a conference to attend.


----------



## uhpharm01

kemilia said:


> Trial resumes May 16, right? Don't know why there would be a long break like this (if true) but I do want to see his lawyers grill her.


Yes it's May 16, 2022.


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> This. Cha-ching.


no wonder he's mad.  He didn't think of himself as old.  then this younger woman used him and made a fool of him - and apparently damaged his career
Not saying he's a saint but anyway


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Someone commented on another forum that Heard now single handedly has destroyed the #metoo movement and someone else suggested she could start the #mepoo movement. I admit, I thought it was funny, sue me  

Out of Duchess Pump Pump, Jussie Smollett and Amber Heard, it's not easy to say who's the most talented at their "art" (of destruction).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Consumer2much said:


> I don’t know, bruising is always possible if capillary is hit, anaemic person would be more prone to bruising for example. I don’t know AH’s medical history but certainly the type of bruising she had in photos was small, like after a minor cosmetic procedure.  Not after a violent slapping/hitting as she claims.


I bruise super easily (but not anemic) so I always joked to BF's to watch out or it will look like your abusing me. But still my bruises looked like I bumped into a corner or a doorframe (I'm a walking klutz) but even with my "condition" the bruises would need to match to being hit or slapped or grabbed really hard.


----------



## Jayne1

Do you think she'll change her overly-dramatic way of speaking now that she and her team are probably reading the criticism about her?  

I think next time we see her she'll tone it down in order to sound more believable.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Addicted to bags said:


> I bruise super easily (but not anemic) so I always joked to BF's to watch out or it will look like your abusing me. But still my bruises looked like I bumped into a corner or a doorframe (I'm a walking klutz) but even with my "condition" the bruises would need to match to being hit or slapped or grabbed really hard.


Agreed. The bruises she showed in court look either self inflected or she ran into a hard object. If you're slapped (especially across the face), you'd get a bloody lip but not so much a bruise. If someone grabs you hard, you will clearly see the imprint of the palm and fingers 

Speaking from the receiving end here. What she is claiming and what's being shown don't match


----------



## pixiejenna

I read somewhere that Johnys lawyers are happy that Amber brought up his past relationship with Kate. This means she opened up the gates. Two things are speculated one is now depps lawyers may bring up Amber's past including her DV arrest which they weren't able to before. Or they may possibly bring in Kate for questioning (which I don't think will happen). I think that it's the first one being able to bring up her history of DV and her arrest would be a huge win for them. They may even had her ex-wife on the retainer witness list.


----------



## kemilia

Addicted to bags said:


> The break is because the judge has a previous engagement or something like that.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## bagsforme

kemilia said:


> Trial resumes May 16, right? Don't know why there would be a long break like this (if true) but I do want to see his lawyers grill her.



Correct.  What am I going to do for the next week?!  
Its going to be sooo good when they cross examine.  I want to see the witnesses.  That's the only way I'll believe her.


----------



## bagsforme

sdkitty said:


> no wonder he's mad.  He didn't think of himself as old.  then this younger woman used him and made a fool of him - and apparently damaged his career
> Not saying he's a saint but anyway



Right?!  Then he continues to date 20 year olds after divorcing her.  Some Russian girl and another he met in London.


----------



## Sferics

pixiejenna said:


> I read somewhere that Johnys lawyers are happy that Amber brought up his past relationship with Kate. This means she opened up the gates. Two things are speculated one is now depps lawyers may bring up Amber's past including her DV arrest which they weren't able to before. Or they may possibly bring in Kate for questioning (which I don't think will happen). I think that it's the first one being able to bring up her history of DV and her arrest would be a huge win for them. They may even had her ex-wife on the retainer witness list.




Why is this that they only can bring up certain things, after she brought up something similar? This is so weird to me.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Jayne1 said:


> Do you think she'll change her overly-dramatic way of speaking now that she and her team are probably reading the criticism about her?
> 
> I think next time we see her she'll tone it down in order to sound more believable.



Nope. It's part of her personality disorders. She isn't capable of the rational executive/self control normal people are. If I were him (and the judge), I'd beef up my security after this, because she's going to go nuclear once the jury finds in his favor.




pixiejenna said:


> I read somewhere that Johnys lawyers are happy that Amber brought up his past relationship with Kate. This means she opened up the gates. Two things are speculated one is now depps lawyers may bring up Amber's past including her DV arrest which they weren't able to before. Or they may possibly bring in Kate for questioning (which I don't think will happen). I think that it's the first one being able to bring up her history of DV and her arrest would be a huge win for them. They may even had her ex-wife on the retainer witness list.



I hope they get Elon Musk on the stand, or at least introduce pictures of him with all of the bruises/wounds he had on his face and body during the time he and Amber were together. I want to see how she tries to explain all of that away.



Sferics said:


> Why is this that they only can bring up certain things, after she brought up something similar? This is so weird to me.



The law states that once a judge has ruled evidence inadmissible on one party's behalf (like her DV history, for example) the only way it can be allowed into play is if the other party introduces into testimony by self admission (like Amber did when bringing up Kate Moss during a supposed terrifying fight-for-her-life incident.) This opens her up for cross examination since she has established precedence for it, and in Amber's case, she's too arrogant to see that she's painted herself in a corner with her own histrionics.

Johnny's team is going to have a field day with her on the stand when court reconvenes, and her direct testimony wraps up.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sferics said:


> Why is this that they only can bring up certain things, after she brought up something similar? This is so weird to me.



I don't know why they can't bring up certain things in court. I don't understand how it works really. But IMO her previous DV charges by her ex wife are relevant and it defines her character. 



BagsNBaguettes said:


> Nope. It's part of her personality disorders. She isn't capable of the rational executive/self control normal people are. If I were him (and the judge), I'd beef up my security after this, because she's going to go nuclear once the jury finds in his favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they get Elon Musk on the stand, or at least introduce pictures of him with all of the bruises/wounds he had on his face and body during the time he and Amber were together. I want to see how she tries to explain all of that away.
> 
> 
> 
> The law states that once a judge has ruled evidence inadmissible on one party's behalf (like her DV history, for example) the only way it can be allowed into play is if the other party introduces into testimony by self admission (like Amber did when bringing up Kate Moss during a supposed terrifying fight-for-her-life incident.) This opens her up for cross examination since she has established precedence for it, and in Amber's case, she's too arrogant to see that she's painted herself in a corner with her own histrionics.
> 
> Johnny's team is going to have a field day with her on the stand when court reconvenes, and her direct testimony wraps up.



Musk will not be a witness depps lawyers were not able to serve him. They staked his home in TX and another home possibly his ex's but never found him. A fairly recent interview with Musk he claimed that he really doesn't have a home and is couch surfing. My guess is he's doing this to evade depps lawyers.  It's also rumored that he's paying for Amber's defense. And rumored that he's the father of her child. So many rabbit holes there.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Could Kate Moss get called to testify?


----------



## pixiejenna

lanasyogamama said:


> Could Kate Moss get called to testify?



Don't know Depps lawyers may have put her on the list of reserved witnesses. If so she maybe called and she has prior court testimony that Johny was not violent towards her.


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard that Moss has never publicly accused Depp of being violent with her.

Also there is this too. Oh looky, it's the The Sun.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Her testimony upsets me to no end because it lacks truth. It sounds like she is literally piecing together stories she's heard and trying to back it up with mismatched bruises.

Once again, unfortunately speaking from experience, if someone hits your pubic bone, especially with an object you bleeping know and never forget it. You don't look down and wonder oh maybe it's this or that (or whatever is lying on the ground at the time). You double up in pain and that memory is seared forever in your brain.

I find it offensive to DV victims. Her fabrication is appalling at best and pisses me off to no end.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Very interesting analysis on Amber's bruises. He also includes some comments about Amber's supposedly hiding the bruises with a concealer which I find hilarious!


----------



## papertiger

pixiejenna said:


> I read somewhere that Johnys lawyers are happy that Amber brought up his past relationship with Kate. This means she opened up the gates. Two things are speculated one is now depps lawyers may bring up Amber's past including her DV arrest which they weren't able to before. Or they may possibly bring in Kate for questioning (which I don't think will happen). I think that it's the first one being able to bring up her history of DV and her arrest would be a huge win for them. They may even had her ex-wife on the retainer witness list.



That's why I wrote is was an own goal.

There was very little to be gained for her and everything to lose.

I saw a vid of his lawyers doing a list pump when she said it (that in itself is a very 'male-club' thing to do in a - supposedly - prof setting)


----------



## papertiger

pixiejenna said:


> Don't know Depps lawyers may have put her on the list of reserved witnesses. If so she maybe called and she has prior court testimony that Johny was not violent towards her.



I'm not a lawyer, but in the UK, someone has to attend court as a witness in a criminal action if summoned (to not appear is an offence Contempt) but normally witnesses are only of use if either side is sure of what the witness saw so very few witnesses are compelled. I don't think anyone has to testify in a civil one. I don't know how it is in the US/each state. 

What good would Moss be? 

She wasn't there - an hasn't been around JD for many, many years.
She won't be a good character witness (her own past will be brought-up) 
She's not an expert witness 

I see how the history of a domestic abuser can be relevant for AH/JD - which is what AH has now left the door open for (and which is probably why JD's team didn't object). A document or testament of a history of 'non-violence' is not really evidence that AH/JD didn't abuse JD/AH.


----------



## Sferics

As if.
This is so embarrassing - she has no sense of plausibility.
Everything seems so über drüber.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sferics said:


> As if.
> This is so embarrassing - she has no sense of plausibility.
> Everything seems so über drüber.




She really makes sure nobody takes her seriously anymore with that uber-dramatic shtick.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sferics said:


> As if.
> This is so embarrassing - she has no sense of plausibility.
> Everything seems so über drüber.



She's making a mockery out of every true victim of domestic or other abuse.


----------



## SouthTampa

Addicted to bags said:


> I bruise super easily (but not anemic) so I always joked to BF's to watch out or it will look like your abusing me. But still my bruises looked like I bumped into a corner or a doorframe (I'm a walking klutz) but even with my "condition" the bruises would need to match to being hit or slapped or grabbed really hard.


I do as well.    I am very light skinned (have always hate being out in the sun).   I am always finding these serious bruising on my legs or arms and I cannot even remember how it happened.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> She really makes sure nobody takes her seriously anymore with that uber-dramatic shtick.


I guess this is the role of a lifetime for her.  She's pretty but I've never seen her in a movie or on TV.  What is she known for? (besides being married to him)


----------



## dangerouscurves

SouthTampa said:


> I do as well.    I am very light skinned (have always hate being out in the sun).   I am always finding these serious bruising on my legs or arms and I cannot even remember how it happened.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm glad The Body Language Guy posted this. Because it was after I saw this the first time, that I knew something was really off with Heard. Just the same as after I saw that engagement interview with Pump Pump and the royal other one. And once you notice it's hard to believe others aren't seeing it as well.

Added to this, Heard's behaviour in court, it's quite eerie.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

For anyone who's ever had to deal with a narc, psychopath or similarly disturbed person hurting you or someone you love, I just don't have any sympathy to give to Heard and her ilk. They belong in jail or in a ward because of the pain, destruction and collateral damage they cause their victims without any shame or regret for what they do. Which would put a majority of politicians in a ward or in jail, but I'm digressing 

They can do no wrong and they would walk over anyone, including toddlers and puppies, to get what they want, prove their point and they will lie to any degree to protect themselves and their assets. While their victims are suffering and may have had their lives wrecked, it's a game to them, where weakness and suffering deserves contempt and is to be exploited, or simply ignored.


I want to add that I've been reading a lot of comments about Heard in other places besides here and those that really stand out are comments made by victims of domestic abuse and the nurses and doctors who have to take care of them in the ER. Besides being very sobering and convincing reading as to why these people know what they know, the majority of them do not believe Heard.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I just can’t wrap my head around this, how can anybody enjoy being around this woman. She’s so arrogant but somehow reeks lack of self worth and confidence. Do people feel sorry for her and hence why hang around? (The way AH is in that deposition from 2016 is totally psycho creepy)


----------



## m_ichele

What I don’t understand is why didn’t the nurse or doctor report any of the abuse. I thought they’re required to report anything that could be suspicious of abuse. They have that nurse’s notes and her testimony, was it covered why she didn’t report the alleged abuse as it was happening? And was she AH’s personal nurse? If she was in her presence, wouldn’t she be around during these instances and be a direct witness to the abuse?


----------



## uhpharm01

Alleged Kevin Costner-Amber Heard quote explored amid Johnny Depp defamation trial
					

Kevin Costner's alleged past comments about Amber Heard resurfaced online amid the latter's ongoing defamation trial with her ex-husband Johnny Depp.




					www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Deleted 698298

same same but different


----------



## kemilia

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Nope. It's part of her personality disorders. She isn't capable of the rational executive/self control normal people are. If I were him (and the judge), I'd beef up my security after this, because she's going to go nuclear once the jury finds in his favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they get Elon Musk on the stand, or at least introduce pictures of him with all of the bruises/wounds he had on his face and body during the time he and Amber were together. I want to see how she tries to explain all of that away.
> 
> 
> 
> The law states that once a judge has ruled evidence inadmissible on one party's behalf (like her DV history, for example) the only way it can be allowed into play is if the other party introduces into testimony by self admission (like Amber did when bringing up Kate Moss during a supposed terrifying fight-for-her-life incident.) This opens her up for cross examination since she has established precedence for it, and in Amber's case, she's too arrogant to see that she's painted herself in a corner with her own histrionics.
> 
> Johnny's team is going to have a field day with her on the stand when court reconvenes, and her direct testimony wraps up.


And they have a whole week to research the heck out of it. 

I gotta look into this Elon stuff, did not know about this, I'm new to these lovebirds.


----------



## pixiejenna

papertiger said:


> I'm not a lawyer, but in the UK, someone has to attend court as a witness in a criminal action if summoned (to not appear is an offence Contempt) but normally witnesses are only of use if either side is sure of what the witness saw so very few witnesses are compelled. I don't think anyone has to testify in a civil one. I don't know how it is in the US/each state.
> 
> What good would Moss be?
> 
> She wasn't there - an hasn't been around JD for many, many years.
> She won't be a good character witness (her own past will be brought-up)
> She's not an expert witness
> 
> I see how the history of a domestic abuser can be relevant for AH/JD - which is what AH has now left the door open for (and which is probably why JD's team didn't object). A document or testament of a history of 'non-violence' is not really evidence that AH/JD didn't abuse JD/AH.



Johnys lawyers wanted Kate as a witness but the judge denied it because she didn’t pertain to the case enough. Now that Amber bought her up in court Kate can be considered as relevant. This is why Depps lawyer was so happy that she brought Kate up.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

uhpharm01 said:


> Alleged Kevin Costner-Amber Heard quote explored amid Johnny Depp defamation trial
> 
> 
> Kevin Costner's alleged past comments about Amber Heard resurfaced online amid the latter's ongoing defamation trial with her ex-husband Johnny Depp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportskeeda.com


No shame


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Johnys lawyers wanted Kate as a witness but the judge denied it because she didn’t pertain to the case enough. Now that Amber bought her up in court Kate can be considered as relevant. This is why Depps lawyer was so happy that she brought Kate up.


sorry I'm not keeping up.  in what context did amber bring up Kate?


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> sorry I'm not keeping up.  in what context did amber bring up Kate?


Amber insinuated that Johnny was abusive towards Kate and that he pushed her down the stairs.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> sorry I'm not keeping up.  in what context did amber bring up Kate?



She was talking about their fights. And in one fight her back was to the stairs and she instantly thought of Kate and the stairs, insinuating he pushed her (Kate) down the stairs.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> She was talking about their fights. And in one fight her back was to the stairs and she instantly thought of Kate and the stairs, insinuating he pushed her (Kate) down the stairs.


ha
I wonder if her lawyers knew she was gonna say that....what evidence would she have?


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> Amber insinuated that Johnny was abusive towards Kate and that he pushed her down the stairs.


I hope Kate does testify on his behalf.  I happen to be a fan of hers (looks and style-wise)


----------



## haute okole

m_ichele said:


> What I don’t understand is why didn’t the nurse or doctor report any of the abuse. I thought they’re required to report anything that could be suspicious of abuse. They have that nurse’s notes and her testimony, was it covered why she didn’t report the alleged abuse as it was happening? And was she AH’s personal nurse? If she was in her presence, wouldn’t she be around during these instances and be a direct witness to the abuse?


If a person is competent, there is no legal requirement for a Dr. or nurse to report abuse.  The only legal reporting requirement is if a child or elderly person is involved.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> ha
> I wonder if her lawyers knew she was gonna say that....what evidence would she have?


they should have because Amber mentioned Kate Moss when the trial was in the UK back in 2020.








						Amber Heard says Johnny Depp 'pushed Kate Moss down the stairs'
					

Ms Heard made the allegation in the High Court and claims she punched him during an incident in March 2015 as she feared that he might do the same to her sister Whitney.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I hope Kate does testify on his behalf.  I happen to be a fan of hers (looks and style-wise)


if Kate does testify it will probably be via videoconference.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> if Kate does testify it will probably be via videoconference.


I have to admit I've watched very little of this trial - most of what I know if from here or seeing bits and pieces on TV.....I was in the waiting room having my car serviced the other day.  Amber was on the stand.  the sound was off but she was emoting big time.  what s sheet show


----------



## uhpharm01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> For anyone who's ever had to deal with a narc, psychopath or similarly disturbed person hurting you or someone you love, I just don't have any sympathy to give to Heard and her ilk. They belong in jail or in a ward because of the pain, destruction and collateral damage they cause their victims without any shame or regret for what they do. Which would put a majority of politicians in a ward or in jail, but I'm digressing
> 
> They can do no wrong and they would walk over anyone, including toddlers and puppies, to get what they want, prove their point and they will lie to any degree to protect themselves and their assets. While their victims are suffering and may have had their lives wrecked, it's a game to them, where weakness and suffering deserves contempt and is to be exploited, or simply ignored.
> 
> 
> *I want to add that I've been reading a lot of comments about Heard in other places besides here and those that really stand out are comments made by victims of domestic abuse and the nurses and doctors who have to take care of them in the ER. Besides being very sobering and convincing reading as to why these people know what they know, the majority of them do not believe Heard*.



I agree. 

What is really telling is when victims of domestic abuse post photos like 48 hours after getting a black eye and them saying that they don't believe Heard.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I have to admit I've watched very little of this trial - most of what I know if from here or seeing bits and pieces on TV.....I was in the waiting room having my car serviced the other day.  Amber was on the stand.  the sound was off but she was emoting big time.  what s sheet show


I'm still playing catch up on this case. I agree, it's a big crap fest.


----------



## uhpharm01

MeToo activist Amanda de Cadenet drops her support for Amber Heard
					

Amber Heard was expecting Amanda de Cadenet, a close friend and longtime women's rights activist, to testify against Johnny Depp in a series of looming defamation cases.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





this is really interesting. mmm.. this is from 2020 when the trial was in the UK last year.


----------



## uhpharm01

kemilia said:


> And they have a whole week to research the heck out of it.
> *
> I gotta look into this Elon stuff, did not know about this, I'm new to these lovebirds.*


The rumor that I heard was that just one month after Depp and Heard got married, Heard was hanging out with Elon alleglelly.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I have to admit I've watched very little of this trial - most of what I know if from here or seeing bits and pieces on TV.....I was in the waiting room having my car serviced the other day.  Amber was on the stand.  the sound was off but *she was emoting big time*.  what s sheet show


yep.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> *I don't know why they can't bring up certain things in court. I don't understand how it works really. But IMO her previous DV charges by her ex wife are relevant and it defines her character.*
> 
> 
> 
> Musk will not be a witness depps lawyers were not able to serve him. They staked his home in TX and another home possibly his ex's but never found him. A fairly recent interview with Musk he claimed that he really doesn't have a home and is couch surfing. My guess is he's doing this to evade depps lawyers.  It's also rumored that he's paying for Amber's defense. And rumored that he's the father of her child. So many rabbit holes there.



I agree. I can't wait until the trial starts again. 


JD legal team tried to serve Musk in places in TX and CA and wasn't able to find him.

Quote form the article linked below:
_"Under Virginia law non-residents of the state cannot be forced to attend proceedings at the Fairfax County Circuit Court, either in person or via video-link.

If a witness decides not to participate lawyers can instead draw upon their deposition as evidence if one had been given.

In court this week, Depp's former agent Christian Carino, confirmed Musk and Heard were in a relationship but said emails showed she never loved him.

Depp also told jurors he had suspected Franco and Heard were having an affair, echoing previous comments in which he said it was 'highly likely'."_









						Elon Musk and James Franco will NOT testify at Johnny Depp trial
					

The A-listers were named by Heard's legal team on its list of potential witnesses, with both due to appear via video link, but sources said neither will now appear.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





Quote from the article linked below
_"DailyMail.com can reveal that Depp's lawyers tried to subpoena Musk on six different occasions to grill him over allegations he had an affair with Heard during her ill-fated 18-month marriage.

But despite hiring private investigators and staking out the mogul's various homes and businesses in California and Texas over the course of two years, they were never able to pin him down to serve the papers.

'Musk might be the most talked about man in the world right now and his testimony would likely have a seismic effect on any jury,' dished an insider.

'But if he chooses not to get involved, there's nothing anyone can do. He may ultimately decide he's too busy building rockets and taking over Twitter.'"









						Elon Musk will be a NO SHOW at Johnny Depp's defamation trial
					

Depp's lawyers tried to subpoena Musk on six different occasions to grill him over allegations he had an affair with Heard during their 18-month marriage.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



_


----------



## Sferics

Consumer2much said:


> I just can’t wrap my head around this, how can anybody enjoy being around this woman. She’s so arrogant but somehow reeks lack of self worth and confidence. Do people feel sorry for her and hence why hang around? (The way AH is in that deposition from 2016 is totally psycho creepy)



Those men are more eyes than brain.
And I totally guess she is a freak in _every_ way...so I don't think the tiny remains working in the heads of her manikins are given good blood circulation
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I hope Kate does testify on his behalf.  I happen to be a fan of hers (looks and style-wise)


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I have to admit I've watched very little of this trial - most of what I know if from here or seeing bits and pieces on TV.....I was in the waiting room having my car serviced the other day.  Amber was on the stand.  the sound was off but she was emoting big time.  what s sheet show


I heard that Kate Moss is a supporter of JD and probably would be willing to Testify. These three people talk about it. It's sounds like you are probably right about Kate Moss.

I'm trying to play catch up here, I'm not a legal expert.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> wonder why such a young woman would use a sorrogate


because she was told that she may never have a child herself


----------



## Deleted 698298

uhpharm01 said:


> because she was told that she may never have a child herself



I’m sorry what I say maybe super controvertial but some people should not have children, maybe AH not being able to get pregnant  herself was a sign which she ignored  She is so unstable. After that trial maybe she should get some counselling because she just needs to change for the sake of her child.


----------



## youngster

uhpharm01 said:


> because she was told that she may never have a child herself




I think her credibility is low, so I'm not sure I believe this (unless it has been verified?).  She strikes me as the kind of person who would not want to interrupt her career or want to endure the physical changes that pregnancy brings which would also potentially interfere with her career.  She'd also have to stop partying, drinking and doing drugs, so I could see her making this up.  Win win for her: sympathy over her purported infertility problems and she can keep drinking and doing whatever she wants.


----------



## uhpharm01

kemilia said:


> And they have a whole week to research the heck out of it.
> 
> I gotta look into this Elon stuff, did not know about this, I'm new to these lovebirds.





this is really interesting. E is Elon, AH  is Amber Heard.


----------



## uhpharm01

kemilia said:


> And they have a whole week to research the heck out of it.
> 
> I gotta look into this Elon stuff, did not know about this, I'm new to these lovebirds.


this is a quote from the article that is linked below. 
_"*Heard and Musk met on the set of the 2013 Robert Rodriguez film, “Machete Kills,*” in which the former starred and the latter made a cameo."_









						Amber Heard and Elon Musk: A complete timeline of their relationship
					

Check out the timeline of Amber Heard and Elon Musk’s year-long relationship amid Heard’s courtroom battle with Johnny Depp.




					pagesix.com


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> I’m sorry what I say maybe super controvertial but some people should not have children, maybe AH not being able to get pregnant  herself was a sign which she ignored  She is so unstable. After that trial maybe she should get some counselling because she just needs to change for the sake of her child.


I totally agree with you. I also think people who want to have children have to have all sorts of tests to make sure the well-being of the children.


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dangerouscurves said:


> I totally agree with you. I also think people who want to have children have to have all sorts of tests to make sure the well-being of the children.


Totally agree!! We have to take a test to drive a car. You'd think we'd have a mandatory life/parenthood class in high school at the very minimum! So yes to a test to see if you are fit to be a parent is a no brainer for me.


----------



## pixiejenna

youngster said:


> I think her credibility is low, so I'm not sure I believe this (unless it has been verified?).  She strikes me as the kind of person who would not want to interrupt her career or want to endure the physical changes that pregnancy brings which would also potentially interfere with her career.  She'd also have to stop partying, drinking and doing drugs, so I could see her making this up.  Win win for her: sympathy over her purported infertility problems and she can keep drinking and doing whatever she wants.



ITA I think that she wanted a kid without the inconvenience of actually being pregnant.  I'm sure that her baby has one if not several nannies. And this child will very much so be an accessory that she'll parade around when convenient for her own promotion. A former assistant confirmed that Amber used her kid as a prop without her concentration or the kids(who was scared by the paps).


----------



## Toby93




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

While it is a horrible and extremely messed up thing to do, it is an old story. As in, the assisstant did not just come out after her recent testimony, she came forward in 2020 the latest.


----------



## uhpharm01

Johnny Depp NOT Dating His Female Attorney, Despite Social Media Speculation
					

Johnny Depp's apparent flirting with his female attorney during this trial is nothing more than a tight-knit team that's close with their client ... and certainly doesn't equate to dating.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

QueenofWrapDress said:


> While it is a horrible and extremely messed up thing to do, it is an old story. As in, the assisstant did not just come out after her recent testimony, she came forward in 2020 the latest.


I think that there is a lot of people that didn't pay attention to this case back when Johnny filed his lawsuit in Virginia back in 2019.


----------



## dangerouscurves

So it was actually Amber who was violent toward JD on that night and she was the one who almost pushed Whitney, her sister, down the stairs. We have receipts, by Whitney herself. Liar. SMGDH.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> So it was actually Amber who was violent toward JD on that night and she was the one who almost pushed Whitney, her sister, down the stairs. We have receipts, by Whitney herself. Liar. SMGDH.



Oh wow.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

n/m


----------



## dangerouscurves

Found this gem. Hilarious and accurate


----------



## dangerouscurves

The only difference is that Rosamund Pike is a better actress.


----------



## uhpharm01

Next week will be really interesting.


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 5400859
> 
> 
> Next week will be really interesting.


----------



## Chanbal

Interesting…


----------



## octopus17

dangerouscurves said:


> The only difference is that Rosamund Pike is a better actress.



Meeeow....


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh God Yas!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm just glad Johnny came out of it alive. I'm quoting one of the comments on YouTube: 'Imagine if she had killed him!!! She would've claimed it was a self-defense and Johnny would never come to tell the truth!'.


----------



## uhpharm01

oh wow this tweet was posted back in 2019


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I feel every single one of these mockers is a better actor/actress than Amber.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> So it was actually Amber who was violent toward JD on that night and she was the one who almost pushed Whitney, her sister, down the stairs. We have receipts, by Whitney herself. Liar. SMGDH.


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


>



Can't the judge order Whitney to testify?


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Can't the judge order Whitney to testify?


That's a good question. From what I understand she never finished her deposition, there one lawyer on youtube that thinks that the reason Amber's sister didn't finished being deposed is because they didn't want to perjury themself. Next week should be really interesting.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Aqua01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's starting to sound a bit like "well, she was a crazy drunk, a junkie, a loudmouth shrew asking for it, a bit*ch who dressed like a ta*rt and a sh*it mum so she deserved it". But the male version.
> 
> Why are so many ignoring the fact that Heard is the one who has a history of being abusive to women? Or maybe it's "misogynist" to claim women can be abusers.
> 
> I've never been a particular fan of Depp, to me he's nowadays just another one of the run of the mill poseur H-wood political imbeciles, who threatened to kill a former sitting US president. Despite this I don't think he deserves to become collateral damage for a movement trying to ignore and disregard men who are victims of domestic violence.
> 
> I can imagine Depp trash talked his former wife during their divorce, a lot of people divorcing do that to each other, but they seem fine now and Paradis seems to have moved on beautifully- and good for her. If her experiences with Depp had been as bad as some are describing above, she would probably not be supporting him during this Heard debacle, but she is. (Sorry for presuming to speak for you, Vanessa, should you ever read this thread).


Can I say that I love ALL of your posts in this thread


----------



## bag-mania

It took SNL long enough to have fun with this case.









						'SNL' Mocks the Johnny Depp v. Amber Heard Trial with Testimony Over Bed Poop
					

'SNL' mocks the Johnny Depp v. Amber Heard trial with testimony over bed poop.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


>



This does seem to bolster JD's case against her. Man she gives real victims a bad name.


----------



## Luvbolide

uhpharm01 said:


>




I haven’t been following the trial and don’t know any of these people or what they could testify to, but Amber had better find herself some witnesses somewhere.  She is counter-suing JD for $100 million.  On her affirmative claims, she has the burden of proof - she must prove her case.  (Not sure what the burden is in VA, in Calif it is “by a preponderance of the evidence”.  Suspect it is close to that in VA.)  She also has the burden to prove her defenses.  If she has no witnesses, she cannot meet her burden.  Fake crying and making bizarre faces isn’t going to help.


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> That's a good question. From what I understand she never finished her deposition, there one lawyer on youtube that thinks that the reason Amber's sister didn't finished being deposed is because they didn't want to perjury themself. Next week should be really interesting.


Can't wait. We, in this forum called out her BS when she came out with that allegation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Addicted to bags said:


> This does seem to bolster JD's case against her. Man she gives real victims a bad name.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's an quick update about Amber's PR guy. The Daily Mail in the UK wrote an article about him. 









						Amber Heard's PR guru has two DUI arrests sex and harassment claims
					

Amber Heard hired PR guru David Shane last month to help push a picture of Johnny Depp as an alcohol-binging abuser who victimized Heard.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Deleted 698298

Is the show resuming this week?!


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> I haven’t been following the trial and don’t know any of these people or what they could testify to, but Amber had better find herself some witnesses somewhere.  She is counter-suing JD for $100 million.  On her affirmative claims, *she has the burden of proof -* she must prove her case.  (Not sure what the burden is in VA, in Calif it is “by a preponderance of the evidence”.  Suspect it is close to that in VA.)  She also has the burden to prove her defenses.  If she has no witnesses, she cannot meet her burden.  Fake crying and making bizarre faces isn’t going to help.


This is so true. She doesn't have a lot of evidence to back up her claims, e.g. no medical records and she has photos of bruises but there are also photos of Amber without bruises like the next day or two days later. No doctors and no nurses to back her up medically. Amber's testimony just seems to be her giving her own account about the situation and she just has photos of JD sleep in the day most of the time,  just out cold, without his rings on when he's at home. Amber talked about how JD hit her, he would always have those rings on. The photos that she did submit to the court as evidence the metadata was corrupted or the dates didn't line up with the dates that Amber said that the abused happened on.


----------



## uhpharm01

Consumer2much said:


> Is the show resuming this week?!


Yes today


----------



## uhpharm01

Consumer2much said:


> Is the show resuming this week?!


9am ET going forward and ending 30 minutes later going forward.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

when is she getting cross examined?? I'm sick of hearing this lawyer Elaine's voice, and seeing Amber staring sorrowfully at the jury every second


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> Fake crying and making bizarre faces isn’t going to help.



What is it with the bizarre grimacing...I find it very disturbing to watch.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> This is so true. She doesn't have a lot of evidence to back up her claims, e.g. no medical records and she has photos of bruises but there are also photos of Amber without bruises like the next day or two days later. No doctors and no nurses to back her up medically. Amber's testimony just seems to be her giving her own account about the situation and she just has photos of JD sleep in the day most of the time,  just out cold, without his rings on when he's at home. Amber talked about how JD hit her, he would always have those rings on. The photos that she did submit to the court as evidence the metadata was corrupted or the dates didn't line up with the dates that Amber said that the abused happened on.


Did I hear that her sister and Ellen Barkin is testifying this week? And in a civil trial do they allow hearsay testimony? Because Ellen Barkin recalling a decades long incident sounds like hearsay to me unless she has evidence.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Did I hear that her sister and Ellen Burstyn is testifying this week? And in a civil trial do they allow hearsay testimony? Because Ellen Burstyn recalling a decades long incident sounds like hearsay to me unless she has evidence.


do you mean Ellen Barkin? apparently she dated Johnny years ago


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> do you mean Ellen Barkin? apparently she dated Johnny years ago


Yes! Thanks for the correction! I watched Ellen Burstyn on a recent Law and Order episode over the weekend   Corrected on my original post.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> What is it with the bizarre grimacing...I find it very disturbing to watch.



I agree - she must have some notion that she looks pitiful or something, but I think she looks demented!


----------



## sdkitty

Luvbolide said:


> I agree - she must have some notion that she looks pitiful or something, but I think she looks demented!


maybe she needs a director


----------



## V0N1B2

dangerouscurves said:


> Can't wait. We, in this forum called out her BS when she came out with that allegation.


Yeah, and you and some others got raked over the coals for it. 5-6 years ago when this thread was poppin’, anyone who dared to say they didn’t believe Amber was practically run off the thread.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Amber is being grilled by Johnny's lawyer! OMG and her lies about the donation are exposed. Daaayyyyuuummm!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't wait to get home and hear the entertainment!


----------



## Swanky

We have DirectTv, anyone know which channel?


----------



## scarlet555

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, and you and some others got raked over the coals for it. 5-6 years ago when this thread was poppin’, anyone who dared to say they didn’t believe Amber was practically run off the thread.


Seriously... that was insane, we were automatically a bunch of misogynists, lol...


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Did I hear that her sister and Ellen Barkin is testifying this week? And in a civil trial do they allow hearsay testimony? Because Ellen Barkin recalling a decades long incident sounds like hearsay to me unless she has evidence.


No civil court doesn't allow hearsay from what I understand.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> Oh God Yas!!!
> 
> View attachment 5402070


If Judge Judy handled the trial, I would have taped it and faithfully binged it everyday


----------



## Luvbolide

uhpharm01 said:


> No civil court doesn't allow hearsay from what I understand.



Hearsay is not admissible in either civil or criminal courts, unless it fits into one of the exceptions.   I had it on for about 25 minutes the other day - old testimony from JD’s sister.  JD’s attorney got hearsay in a few times because the testimony didn’t go to the truth of the matter, which i guess is best called technically not part of the definition rather an exception.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Swanky said:


> We have DirectTv, anyone know which channel?


Check YouTube. You can catch parts of it on there. Like this little gem today. She can't act even tho a lot is riding on it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> Hearsay is not admissible in either civil or criminal courts, unless it fits into one of the exceptions.   I had it on for about 25 minutes the other day - old testimony from JD’s sister.  JD’s attorney got hearsay in a few times because the testimony didn’t go to the truth of the matter, which i guess is best called technically not part of the definition rather an exception.



okay that makes, for it not be allowed in both civil and criminal courts.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JD's attorney Camille Vasquez did such a good job on AH today! "I use pledged and donated interchangeably," and "I pledged the entirety."  I'm sure the charities can go to the bank on her word


----------



## scarlet555

Addicted to bags said:


> JD's attorney Camille Vasquez did such a good job on AH today! "I use pledged and donated interchangeably," and "I pledged the entirety."  I'm sure the charities can go to the bank on her word




I actually did not think JD attorney Camille Vasquez did good on the YouTube clip here.  AH did well in confusing the jury and confusing the lawyer too, having the lawyer to redirect many times, to confuse the jury.  But maybe a lawyer can chime in, can JD attorney ask the judge to ask AH to answer the question as she was actually very good at evading the question.  Just my take.  
Camille Vasquez did not differentiate pledge and donate for the jury and to Amber heard, which would help the jury I thought, again, not a lawyer just watch a lot of law and order.  Also Amber talks about ‘when you buy a house you don’t pay in full’ actually lawyer should have said, “ that’s not true, when you buy a house, the bank pays it in full in advance.”


----------



## Deleted 698298

Haven’t watched all the questioning yet but the clip with AH taking JD’s ‘sleeping’ photos is something already! Wow this woman is malice and lies in a human form. I bet everybody can see through her but they have to go by evidence and facts not just opinions formed on what she acts like and what she says. However if AH after all this is still invited to be in big productions like Aquama…that’d be so wrong so surreal


----------



## Luvbolide

Addicted to bags said:


> Check YouTube. You can catch parts of it on there. Like this little gem today. She can't act even tho a lot is riding on it.




“Don’t make me have to prove this…” - uh - so far you haven’t shown any proof!!  Claiming that your nose was broken doesn’t make it so, nor does claiming you wore makeup to cover a broken nose - you’d have to apply makeup with a trowel and all of the makeup on earth won’t cover up the swelling from a broken nose. She made so many claims about how hard she was hit, but none of the photos show anything.  

Sounds as if her attorneys didn’t quite explain to her how this works.


----------



## Luvbolide

Consumer2much said:


> Haven’t watched all the questioning yet but the clip with AH taking JD’s ‘sleeping’ photos is something already! Wow this woman is malice and lies in a human form. I bet everybody can see through her but they have to go by evidence and facts not just opinions formed on what she acts like and what she says. However if AH after all this is still invited to be in big productions like Aquama…that’d be so wrong so surreal



One of the things that the jury evaluates is the credibility of the people who testify. Often witnesses will contradict each other and it is the duty of the jury, as the finders of fact, to decide whom they believe. I don’t find AH to be particularly credible, to put it mildly. Claiming to use “pledged” and “donated” interchangeably sounds like she is attempting to mislead the jury.

I only heard part of the cross on this and none of the direct - I read somewhere that AH testified in the UK trial that she donated her entire divorce settlement.  Sounds as if she went to the Meghan Markle school of perjury.

The jury should be given an instruction that if they find a witness to have not testified truthfully about one matter, they can choose not to believe that witness on other matters.  AH’s lawyers apparently didn’t prep her well enough for her to understand the potentially serious downside of a lack of candor.


----------



## Luvbolide

scarlet555 said:


> I actually did not think JD attorney Camille Vasquez did good on the YouTube clip here.  AH did well in confusing the jury and confusing the lawyer too, having the lawyer to redirect many times, to confuse the jury.  But maybe a lawyer can chime in, can JD attorney ask the judge to ask AH to answer the question as she was actually very good at evading the question.  Just my take.
> Camille Vasquez did not differentiate pledge and donate for the jury and to Amber heard, which would help the jury I thought, again, not a lawyer just watch a lot of law and order.  Also Amber talks about ‘when you buy a house you don’t pay in full’ actually lawyer should have said, “ that’s not true, when you buy a house, the bank pays it in full in advance.”



Interesting- my take was a bit different - and that may have colored my impression of Camille V.  I thought she did a good job of hanging in there asking multiple questions until she finally got a straight answer from AH.  She could have asked the judge to instruct AH to answer the question, but one runs the risk of the judge saying “no”, which wouldn’t look too good.  It is usually best if the judge instructs the witness on their own, which the judge can do when they think that the witness has taken it too far.  Though I think it was much better for JD’s case to have AH turning herself inside out trying not to answer questions.  If the judge stays quiet, the witness sounds more and more foolish and no one can say that the judge was unfair or too mean to AH.

the lawyers cannot comment on the evidence at this point - that comes in closing statements. It would have been inappropriate for Camille to comment on AH’s testimony about not paying for a house in full. She may mention that in her closing or just let it go, depending on several factors. Come to think of it, it is usually the more senior attorney who does the opening and the closing, so I bet Chew will do the closing.

Is AH the only witness that Camille has questioned?


----------



## Deleted 698298

JD’s lawyer was asking AH if she *donated* the whole pledged amount of money ($7m) to charities as *she stated* in multiple press releases in 2018 and as stated on a foreign tv show. Awkwardly AH dodges the questions for a while, talks about how she wanted nothing from JD and then admitted she didn’t donate “yet” (  ). Then JD’s lawyer goes “you wanted something didn’t you? you wanted JD’s money?”…”you wanted praise for donating money?”….”you wanted good press”… To which AH says: “My interest is in my name and clearing my name, and at the time I was being called a liar and my motives were being questioned” AH said that just moments after admitting to lying about donating the money! Boom! That was gold.
I just love how calm JD’s team is and how they let facts speak for themselves. The awkwardness and emotions on AH’s side are painful to watch, like AH and her team have nothing but acting to convince the jury.
This is a really good legal drama and I’m loving it!


----------



## Luvbolide

Consumer2much said:


> JD’s lawyer was asking AH if she *donated* the whole pledged amount of money ($7m) to charities as *she stated* in multiple press releases in 2018 and as stated on a foreign tv show. Awkwardly AH dodges the questions for a while, talks about how she wanted nothing from JD and then admitted she didn’t donate “yet” (  ). Then JD’s lawyer goes “you wanted something didn’t you? you wanted JD’s money?”…”you wanted praise for donating money?”….”you wanted good press”… To which AH says: “My interest is in my name and clearing my name, and at the time I was being called a liar and my motives were being questioned” AH said that just moments after admitting to lying about donating the money! Boom! That was gold.
> I just love how calm JD’s team is and how they let facts speak for themselves. The awkwardness and emotions on AH’s side are painful to watch, like AH and her team have nothing but acting to convince the jury.
> This is a really good legal drama and I’m loving it!



I liked it when she said that she didn’t actually give the money to the ACLU and hospital because JD sued her. So she decided to sue him for twice as much!! She is too much!

Will be interesting if the jury has heard and seen too much of both of them and kicks them out of court with nothing…

read today that closings are scheduled for May 27 (think that was the date).  The judge is doing a good job of moving them along.


----------



## 1LV

hermes_lemming said:


> If Judge Judy handled the trial, I would have taped it and faithfully binged it everyday


Same, but if Judge Judy had handled the trial it would all be over by now!


----------



## Chagall

I’m sure AH did abuse JD and I’m sure he abused her. They deserve each other. The case should be thrown out. It’s such a circus, just ridiculous.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I’m sure AH did abuse JD and I’m sure he abused her. They deserve each other. The case should be thrown out. It’s such a circus, just ridiculous.



This. I said it pages ago, there is no good guy in this case.


----------



## Aqua01

Chagall said:


> I’m sure AH did abuse JD and I’m sure he abused her. They deserve each other. The case should be thrown out. It’s such a circus, just ridiculous.


No one deserves Amber Heard.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Addicted to bags said:


> JD's attorney Camille Vasquez did such a good job on AH today! "I use pledged and donated interchangeably," and "I pledged the entirety."  I'm sure the charities can go to the bank on her word




Wait...like "I told you I'd bring you cake, but then I decided to eat it myself, but at least I told you I would."?


----------



## TC1

There is a snapchat filter that's the Amber Heard "trying to cry" face. It's hilarious


----------



## prettyprincess

Can the jury dismiss the case so that neither party wins? Or can they find both parties responsible?


----------



## Chanbal

Wow! As someone else said, this is really a good drama.


----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> I actually did not think JD attorney Camille Vasquez did good on the YouTube clip here.  AH did well in confusing the jury and confusing the lawyer too, having the lawyer to redirect many times, to confuse the jury.  But maybe a lawyer can chime in, can JD attorney ask the judge to ask AH to answer the question as she was actually very good at evading the question.  Just my take.
> Camille Vasquez did not differentiate pledge and donate for the jury and to Amber heard, which would help the jury I thought, again, not a lawyer just watch a lot of law and order.  Also Amber talks about ‘when you buy a house you don’t pay in full’ actually lawyer should have said, “ that’s not true, when you buy a house, the bank pays it in full in advance.”


Agree - I thought Vasquez was weak and a bit stumbling. I quess I'm too used to smart-talking, quick thinking trial lawyers in the moves.

Also, Depp's male lawyer wrote something on a paper and handed it to her so she could ask a better, more direct question, which shouldn't Vasquez have thought of that herself.

I thought Amber got the better of her and wasn't intimidated in the slightest.


----------



## Deleted 698298

AH takes photos of JD’s ‘bloody’ (finger tip cut off??) scribbles on mirrors after she was allegedly assaulted, but carefully avoids her image being captured on them? Let’s pause here. Also why she never shows evidence of all the atrocities she allegedly experienced. She is a smart girl - at least she thinks so - she would have documented it if there was anything to be documented. I believe she would have taken photos of her injuries. So why only random photos of random stuff, JD sleeping, coke staged on a table, ‘Botox’ bruises…??? Maybe because nothing better exists, because it was never as bad as she alleges? Oh my…


----------



## Luvbolide

prettyprincess said:


> Can the jury dismiss the case so that neither party wins? Or can they find both parties responsible?



Yes - the jury will decide liability as to each of them.  They can decide neither is liable to the other.  They also decide the amount of damages in the event they find liability.  So (at least where I live) they can find liability but award damages in an amount as low as $1.00.  It will be set out in the verdict form once they get to the end.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Jayne1 said:


> Agree - I thought Vasquez was weak and a bit stumbling. (I quess I'm too used to smart-talking, quick thinking trial lawyers in the moves.
> 
> Also, Depp's male lawyer wrote something on a paper and handed it to her so she could ask a better, more direct question, which shouldn't Vasquez have thought of that herself.
> 
> I thought Amber got the better of her and wasn't intimidated in the slightest.



I think it’s difficult to intimidate a narcissistic psycho like AH, she sure gives off cocky vibes. But one can clearly see it’s a facade, AH knows she’s lying a lot so she has to act out the inventions or else she’s doomed, she’s a crappy actress but actress nonetheless and she knows how to play a part.

CV was stumbling in the beginning yesterday and it was a bit odd to watch but it think she got a hang of it later and today shes firing at AH like a pro


----------



## scarlet555

Consumer2much said:


> I think it’s difficult to intimidate a narcissistic psycho like AH, she sure gives off cocky vibes. But one can clearly see it’s a facade, AH knows she’s lying a lot so she has to act out the inventions or else she’s doomed, she’s a crappy actress but actress nonetheless and she knows how to play a part.
> 
> CV was stumbling in the beginning yesterday and it was a bit odd to watch but it think she got a hang of it later and today shes firing at AH like a pro



I hope the jury can see her, I am not saying JD is an angel of any sorts... I don't really care for JD, I just don't believe her.


----------



## scarlet555

Luvbolide said:


> Yes - the jury will decide liability as to each of them.  They can decide neither is liable to the other.  They also decide the amount of damages in the event they find liability.  So (at least where I live) they can find liability but award damages in an amount as low as $1.00.  It will be set out in the verdict form once they get to the end.



I thought the judge decides the liability-final say on how much and the jury decides who is the abuser... tough one.


----------



## Jayne1

I think Amber is really holding her own.  She believes every word she says. From what I see, in her head, she's not lying.  I agree, she seems like a narcissistic psycho as stated above.

Every time she answers a question, she turns and responds directly to the jury which is _so annoying_ I wish they would tell her to stop.


----------



## scarlet555

Jayne1 said:


> I think Amber is really holding her own.  She believes every word she says. From what I see, in her head, she's not lying.
> 
> Every time she answers a question, she turns and responds directly to the jury which is _so annoying_ I wish they would tell her to stop.


sadly, crazy people know how to do crazy...


----------



## Luvbolide

scarlet555 said:


> I thought the judge decides the liability-final say on how much and the jury decides who is the abuser... tough one.



The jury is the finder of fact - they decide liability and damages.  There are special motions that are made at the very, very end that essentially ask the judge to vacate a verdict by the jury.  Those have to be made in order to preserve certain appellate arguments, so they are routinely made but very rarely granted.


----------



## scarlet555

I am frankly disappointed in JD lawyers... but I watch too much law and order so...


----------



## Chanbal

NM


----------



## Deleted 698298

scarlet555 said:


> I am frankly disappointed in JD lawyers... but I watch too much law and order so...


That must be why Real court sessions can be boring and drag, like this one (Ive been watching today’s x-exam for 2h now, feel like gouging my eyes - plus I clearly have no life  )


----------



## Luvbolide

scarlet555 said:


> I am frankly disappointed in JD lawyers... but I watch too much law and order so...



Oh my, I think JD’s lawyers are burying AH’s lawyers who seem very disorganized and the woman lawyer is not very good on her feet.  She objects so often, but her objects are mostly overruled.  Plus she speaks in such a monotone and low volume that she is boring and difficult to hear.

I must say, though, I am surprised at JD’s primary lawyer - Ben Chew who isn’t very good at facing forward and keeping a poker face.  When he was grinning and fist pumping after AH screwed up, he looked like a fool.  Not to mention calling attention to her mistake instead of making it appear that he didn’t even notice.  I need to listen to both opening statements so I will be ready for closings in a couple of weeks!


----------



## bag-princess

Amber Heard's love notes to Johnny Depp after alleged rape read in court: 'I want to rip you apart'
					

Amber Heard was cross-examined again on Tuesday by Johnny Depp's attorney.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## DesigningStyle

Amber and Johnny are hard to differentiate. I see two people that are narcissistic and abusive.  Why was Johnny recording everything?


----------



## A1aGypsy

Jayne1 said:


> I think Amber is really holding her own.  She believes every word she says. From what I see, in her head, she's not lying.  I agree, she seems like a narcissistic psycho as stated above.
> 
> Every time she answers a question, she turns and responds directly to the jury which is _so annoying_ I wish they would tell her to stop.



They likely told her to do this. Technically you are supposed to direct your answers to the trier of fact.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> I think Amber is really holding her own.  She believes every word she says. From what I see, in her head, she's not lying.  I agree, she seems like a narcissistic psycho as stated above.
> 
> *Every time she answers a question, she turns and responds directly to the jury which is so annoying I wish they would tell her to stop.*


This!! It's driving me nuts and if I were a juror I'd hold it against for being so phoney. I understand you want to address the jury to show your sincerity but she's taken it to a whole new, fake level.


----------



## Chagall

Can’t stand that stringy piece of hair hanging down the middle of AH face, it is so distracting. Give me a pair of sissors.


----------



## uhpharm01

DesigningStyle said:


> Amber and Johnny are hard to differentiate. I see two people that are narcissistic and abusive.  Why was Johnny recording everything?



Amber claimed during testimony that the therapist told them to record everything, that's what Amber is claimed.


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> Oh my, I think JD’s lawyers are burying AH’s lawyers who seem very disorganized and the woman lawyer is not very good on her feet.  She objects so often, but her objects are mostly overruled.  Plus she speaks in such a monotone and low volume that she is boring and difficult to hear.
> 
> I must say, though, I am surprised at JD’s primary lawyer - Ben Chew who isn’t very good at facing forward and keeping a poker face.  When he was grinning and fist pumping after AH screwed up, he looked like a fool.  Not to mention calling attention to her mistake instead of making it appear that he didn’t even notice.  I need to listen to both opening statements so I will be ready for closings in a couple of weeks!


I heard that Amber's lawyer is use to settling out of court most of the time and isn't use to being the courtroom dealing with testimony. THat's the rumor that I heard. Don't quote me on it. 

That's a good point about the fist pumping and the grinning, he should have stayed quiet and had a poker face instead.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DesigningStyle said:


> Amber and Johnny are hard to differentiate. I see two people that are narcissistic and abusive.  Why was Johnny recording everything?


Johnny is not narcissists. Amber is. Maybe Johnny started recording everything after he found that Amber recorded him in the first place.


----------



## Deleted 698298

DesigningStyle said:


> Amber and Johnny are hard to differentiate. I see two people that are narcissistic and abusive.  Why was Johnny recording everything?


I thought  JD’s team is using AH’s recordings _already submitted_ as evidence by her team?


----------



## dangerouscurves

From the recordings that were presented yesterday I heard a narcissist who was losing her grip on her victim and she couldn't imagine it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> I thought  JD’s team is using AH’s recordings _already submitted_ as evidence by her team?


Yes it backfired to her direction. Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

When Amber is quite I feel sadness for her but when she opens her mouth and spit lies, OMG!!!! I mean even if she won the case she'll never get the same job ever again and public perception is forever changed.
And I just feel bad for Johnny because he has to re-live this hell again from all these recordings and CCTV (finding out your wife is cheating on you with James Franco).


----------



## jelliedfeels

I know this is a nasty thing to type, but I find it so strange that I used to think you had to be beautiful to make it as a Hollywood actress yet she looks like an angler fish in a stringy wig.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DesigningStyle said:


> Amber and Johnny are hard to differentiate. I see two people that are narcissistic and abusive.  Why was Johnny recording everything?



I'm guessing in case something like this would come up...


----------



## Deleted 698298

jelliedfeels said:


> I know this is a nasty thing to type, but I find it so strange that I used to think you had to be beautiful to make it as a Hollywood actress yet she looks like an angler fish in a stringy wig.


I get your point but I disagree.

I think she can be objectively considered pretty, she’s proportional, blonde, slender…our society rewards that and she knows it. She played ‘the looks‘ card all her life and it’s evident she’s trying to play the jury/the public: little smiles, sad faces, sometimes she even tries to pull off ‘angelic innocent’ when she drops her head slightly and looks from under her lashes (omg, so annoying!)…She got away with a lot in her past I believe, due to her looks, we humans easily forgive a pretty face. I just hope she won’t get away with the mess she did - this time around. Fingers crossed


----------



## jelliedfeels

Consumer2much said:


> I get your point but I disagree.
> 
> I think she can be objectively considered pretty, she’s proportional, blonde, slender…our society rewards that and she knows it. She played ‘the looks‘ card all her life and it’s evident she’s trying to play the jury/the public: little smiles, sad faces, sometimes she even tries to pull off ‘angelic innocent’ when she drops her head slightly and looks from under her lashes (omg, so annoying!)…She got away with a lot in her past I believe, due to her looks, we humans easily forgive a pretty face. I just hope she won’t get away with the mess she did - this time around. Fingers crossed


I think that’s a good way of phrasing it- provided someone has the visual shorthand of something whether it’s the ‘blonde bombshell’ or the ‘wise teacher’ or even just plain ‘honest and innocent’ we tend to believe them…however now she’s sort of exposed everyone is actually looking at what lies beneath.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> I get your point but I disagree.
> 
> I think she can be objectively considered pretty, she’s proportional, blonde, slender…our society rewards that and she knows it. She played ‘the looks‘ card all her life and it’s evident she’s trying to play the jury/the public: little smiles, sad faces, sometimes she even tries to pull off ‘angelic innocent’ when she drops her head slightly and looks from under her lashes (omg, so annoying!)…She got away with a lot in her past I believe, due to her looks, we humans easily forgive a pretty face. I just hope she won’t get away with the mess she did - this time around. Fingers crossed


I agree. When I saw her in The Rum Diary, I thought she was really really beautiful.


----------



## bagsforme

All those recordings and not one of him attacking her.  He beat her with rings on and barely a scratch.  Headbutted her and her nose not swollen.  I got hit with a tennis ball straight in the nose and it was noticeably swollen for two weeks.

The recordings she submitted are hurting her more.  You can hear how he's trying to get away from her and calm her down.


----------



## bagsforme

dangerouscurves said:


> I agree. When I saw her in The Rum Diary, I thought she was really really beautiful.


 She has an old Hollywood look about her.  She is attractive but there are so many beautiful people in LA.  

I want to know how this psycho gets Depp and Musk.  I actually find Musk very attractive and he's a billionaire.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

jelliedfeels said:


> I know this is a nasty thing to type, but I find it so strange that I used to think you had to be beautiful to make it as a Hollywood actress yet she looks like an angler fish in a stringy wig.



I don't see it either. It was the pulling borderline disturbed grimaces that made is so I cannot find her attractive ever again, but also, her face when she met JD and her current face are NOTHING alike. She's only 36 and looks worn, and what's with her weirdly inflated cheekbones?


----------



## MiniMabel

Consumer2much said:


> I get your point but I disagree.
> 
> I think she can be objectively considered pretty, she’s proportional, blonde, slender…our society rewards that and she knows it. She played ‘the looks‘ card all her life and it’s evident she’s trying to play the jury/the public: little smiles, sad faces, sometimes she even tries to pull off ‘angelic innocent’ when she drops her head slightly and looks from under her lashes (omg, so annoying!)…She got away with a lot in her past I believe, due to her looks, we humans easily forgive a pretty face. I just hope she won’t get away with the mess she did - this time around. Fingers crossed




Looks only last for a while; to try to continue playing that card just appeals to the gullible and looks rather daft to behave like a silly teenager, at her age, desperate for attention and expecting to be easily forgiven for abhorrent behaviour.  She's average for her age, in my opinion, the dissolute behaviour over the years has badly tarnished her appearance. JD is almost 60 and looks pretty much that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It gets really hard to find people attractive when you see how ugly they are inside.


----------



## MiniMabel

bagsforme said:


> *She has an old Hollywood look about her*.  She is attractive but there are so many beautiful people in LA.
> 
> I want to know how this psycho gets Depp and Musk.  I actually find Musk very attractive and he's a billionaire.




I couldn't agree with that.  Once, maybe, many years ago, when wearing silver-screen era style dresses, make-up and hairstyle which many current people still do to try and emulate the glamour of those years in the 1940's and 1950's.  Now, AD looks more than her age and average.  Many people do, that's normal.


----------



## papertiger

bagsforme said:


> She has an old Hollywood look about her.  She is attractive but there are so many beautiful people in LA.
> 
> I want to know how this psycho gets Depp and Musk.  I actually find Musk *very attractive and he's a billionaire.*


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> This. I said it pages ago, there is no good guy in this case.


You are so right in saying that. AH is over the top and emotional and JD is very studiously understated. There is a saying in the courtroom that ‘those who don’t talk walk’ so JD is smart to say as little as possible. Having said that, they are simply two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Did anyone notice when AH’s team was about to start cross-examining AH’s female friend (can’t remember name she was on yesterday and continues today), did you notice how the lawyer said “we know how painful it must be to you” and then like on cue the woman started sobbing when describing something (and also when looking at the photos AGAIN, same ones she was shown by JD’s lawyer but she didn’t cry then!). I found it very strange, as if she was instructed. Also, I think she might be heavily medicated (Xanax or similar) she talks weird, lazily pronouncing words…I just think she might be, not that there’s anything wrong with it, just an observation…


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> You are so right in saying that. AH is over the top and emotional and JD is very studiously understated. There is a saying in the courtroom that ‘those who don’t talk walk’ so JD is smart to say as little as possible. Having said that, they are simply two sides of the same coin.



The last people I expect to see genuine behavior from is actors. Most of us don’t make our livings by pretending to feel certain things or look a certain way like these two. The reason these court proceedings are so compelling is the performances by the participants and their crazy revelations.

Having read some of the vicious things they said to each other, there was so much contempt from both sides. They really wanted to hurt each other and it is stunning how quickly love turned to hate.


----------



## bearseatbeets

bag-mania said:


> The last people I expect to see genuine behavior from is actors. Most of us don’t make our livings by pretending to feel certain things or look a certain way like these two. The reason these court proceedings are so compelling is the performances by the participants and their crazy revelations.
> 
> Having read some of the vicious things they said to each other, there was so much contempt from both sides. They really wanted to hurt each other and it is stunning how quickly love turned to hate.


But the funny thing is, AH is a terrible actress. She has not been convincing in her testimony at all! Her acting is so overdone and dramatic.


----------



## bearseatbeets

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't see it either. It was the pulling borderline disturbed grimaces that made is so I cannot find her attractive ever again, but also, her face when she met JD and her current face are NOTHING alike. She's only 36 and looks worn, and what's with her weirdly inflated cheekbones?


So apparently the “injured and bruised photos” she presented in court were from Botox. She does look very worn but yet her face is still so symmetrical


----------



## scarlet555

I can't believe the article vogue wrote on her, it is time to belive AH, it's time to believe she is a psycho.
The audio of AH admitting to hitting JD, is there any recording that AH says JD hit her?  Just curious.


----------



## sdkitty

ellen barkin is supposed to testify about her own experience with Johnny - would not be heresay








						Who is Ellen Barkin in the Johnny Depp vs Amber Heard trial?
					

As the Johnny Depp and Amber Heard trial continues with more celebrities taking the stand, everyone is asking Who is 'Ellen Barkin'? Here's what we know




					www.marieclaire.co.uk


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> I can't believe the article vogue wrote on her, it is time to belive AH, it's time to believe she is a psycho.
> The audio of AH admitting to hitting JD, is there any recording that AH says JD hit her?  Just curious.


NADA


----------



## prettyprincess

I was one of the people who thought she exaggerated all this a few years back. Watching now, I fully believe that he was physical with her. He was drunk and high all the time, to the point of passing out, it’s impossible to say he didn’t hit her at some point.
There’s too much reasonable doubt. It was a mutually abusive relationship, but I do believe he hit her.


----------



## Toby93

bagsforme said:


> She has an old Hollywood look about her.  She is attractive but there are so many beautiful people in LA.
> 
> I want to know how this psycho gets Depp and Musk.  I actually find Musk very attractive and he's a billionaire.


I guess beauty definitely is in the eye of the beholder   I find Musk to be the strangest looking man I have seen in a long time...in no way attractive.  Maybe it's also because of his questionable character as well?


----------



## LittleStar88

Toby93 said:


> I guess beauty definitely is in the eye of the beholder   I find Musk to be the strangest looking man I have seen in a long time...in no way attractive.  Maybe it's also because of his questionable character as well?



I find Musk intriguing - not sure if I find him physically attractive or not. But if I were single and he asked me out I would be interested enough to say yes. That said he is probably way too eccentric for me.

Personality can make or break someone's looks. If your personality stinks, it can ruin even the best of looks. If your personality rocks, it can make you way more attractive.

Amber is a hot mess. But personality aside she is just mediocre to me when compared to the other hollywood hotness running around out there to be compared to.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

scarlet555 said:


> I can't believe the article vogue wrote on her, it is time to belive AH, it's time to believe she is a psycho.
> The audio of AH admitting to hitting JD, is there any recording that AH says JD hit her?  Just curious.



Nope. Not a single piece of evidence so far. You'd think that she'd produce even a shred of evidence for that, right? But she has so far produced nothing to prove her claims of abuse. Slamming a few kitchen cabinets is not physical abuse


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

prettyprincess said:


> I was one of the people who thought she exaggerated all this a few years back. Watching now, I fully believe that he was physical with her. He was drunk and high all the time, to the point of passing out, it’s impossible to say he didn’t hit her at some point.
> There’s too much reasonable doubt. It was a mutually abusive relationship, but I do believe he hit her.



Belief isn't enough, though. It needs to be proven.


----------



## prettyprincess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Belief isn't enough, though. It needs to be proven.


She wrote about her experiences as a victim of domestic violence. DV is defined as physical or emotional abuse. Behavior that “frightens, intimidates, terrorizes, manipulates, humiliates, blames, or injures someone.”
She’s proven it in my opinion.


----------



## ctimec

A few people have testified to seeing AH be violent. Her friend testified that AH punched her in the face. She was arrested for hitting her girlfriend at an airport. No one has testified that they’ve seen Depp be violent to anyone. The physical evidence is sketchy. Bruises that disappear the next day. Nose doesn’t look broken etc. She was doing drugs right along with him. I’m not a Depp fan. His films are not my thing. I’d forgotten about him and had never heard of her until she accused him.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

prettyprincess said:


> I was one of the people who thought she exaggerated all this a few years back. Watching now, I fully believe that he was physical with her. He was drunk and high all the time, to the point of passing out, it’s impossible to say he didn’t hit her at some point.
> There’s too much reasonable doubt. It was a mutually abusive relationship, but I do believe he hit her.



I made the opposite journey...started out believing AH and now thinking she set out to destroy him for no other reason than spite.

I wouldn't rule out completely he hit her while drunk, but I do think she made up the really crazy sh*t if not all of it, the pictures she has as "proof" don't align at all with her description of the violent escalations (because that would leave more than a tiny bruise the size of a nickel, and what with the telephone he supposedly destroyed but can't be seen in the crime scene pictures and the janitor or assisstant or who was it testified there was never such a phone installed in the area), and I do absolutely believe she was abusive towards him - after all, SHE is the one with the proven history of DV and a recording of her mocking him as a victim of DV - but likes to gloss over that fact. Plus, from several of the recordings, I get the extremely strong feeling she got off on provoking him. Not going into the direction of "Your own fault then", but who in their right mind would provoke a drunk and/or high person they swear was beating them to a pulp so they feared for their life? She's FULL of it.

Also, what really stayed with me is her getting a restraining order, then showing up in his hotel room. What was she trying to do, get him arrested?


----------



## Cribynkle

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't see it either. It was the pulling borderline disturbed grimaces that made is so I cannot find her attractive ever again, but also, her face when she met JD and her current face are NOTHING alike. She's only 36 and looks worn, and what's with her weirdly inflated cheekbones?


I remember reading an article that said she had one of the most mathematically beautiful faces in the world: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...s-beautiful-face-world-according-science.html but its like those composites they show where they average out everyone in countries around the world and the composite is the most beautiful. And I suppose they are aesthetically pleasing but I wouldn't describe them as beautiful because they aren't memorable. In the article I posted they talk about AH, Kim Kardashian and Kate Moss. AH seems very generic to me. she's beautiful but not memorable. KM and KK I think of as beautiful because there's something memorable about them (although KK has had lots of surgery and KM is looking less beautiful these days due to surgery) Maybe it's the fact I'm British so AH doesn't look striking to me - she has very northern European colouring and features and when I think of beautiful women I think of Naomi Campbell, Sophia Loren, Eva Mendez. So maybe what's more unusual to me is more beautiful. Rambling - bit I've always found the thought of AH being a beauty as odd. I'm a million steps below her in terms of looks but she strikes me as attractive and pretty rather than beautiful


----------



## papertiger

prettyprincess said:


> She wrote about her experiences as a victim of domestic violence. DV is defined as physical or emotional abuse. Behavior that “frightens, intimidates, terrorizes, manipulates, humiliates, blames, or injures someone.”
> She’s proven it in my opinion.



Exactly. Unfortunately (for her) over emphasising the most extreme part of her accusations of the alleged physical side abuse, she's actually made less people believe her as a victim of DV.


----------



## LittleStar88

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I made the opposite journey...started out believing AH and now thinking she set out to destroy him for no other reason than spite.
> 
> I wouldn't rule out completely he hit her while drunk, but I still think she made up the really crazy sh*t if not all of it, the pictures she has as "proof" don't align at all with her description of the violent escalations (because that would leave more than a tiny bruise the size of a nickel, and what with the telephone he supposedly destroyed but can't be seen in the crime scene pictures and the janitor or assisstant or who was it testified there was never such a phone installed in the area), and I do absolutely believe she was abusive towards him - after all, SHE is the one with the proven history of DV and a recording of her mocking him as a victim of DV - but likes to gloss over that fact. Plus, from several of the recordings, I get the extremely strong feeling she got off on provoking him. Not going into the direction of "Your own fault then", but who in their right mind would provoke a drunk and/or high person they swear was beating them to a pulp so they feared for their life? She's FULL of it.
> 
> Also, what really stayed with me is her getting a restraining order, then showing up in his hotel room. What was she trying to do, get him arrested?



This 100%. These two seem really just the worst for each other and she certainly seemed to be on a mission to make things worse for the both of them.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

papertiger said:


> Exactly. Unfortunately (for her) over emphasising the most extreme part of her accusations of the alleged physical side abuse, she's actually made less people believe her as a victim of DV.



But how is writing about your experience of abuse proof for anything? I write for a living all day long, I could write you up a beautiful essay of how I was mistreated and not a single word would necessarily be true. And I'm saying this as someone who once immediately took her side because that's the natural instinct when someone comes forward as a victim of abuse.


----------



## pixiejenna

Chagall said:


> Can’t stand that stringy piece of hair hanging down the middle of AH face, it is so distracting. Give me a pair of sissors.





jelliedfeels said:


> I know this is a nasty thing to type, but I find it so strange that I used to think you had to be beautiful to make it as a Hollywood actress yet she looks like an angler fish in a stringy wig.




I think that her PR team is making her dress and look frumpy to give her more of a battered woman look. Looking the part to help gain sympathy from the jury.


----------



## prettyprincess

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I made the opposite journey...started out believing AH and now thinking she set out to destroy him for no other reason than spite.
> 
> I wouldn't rule out completely he hit her while drunk, but I do think she made up the really crazy sh*t if not all of it, the pictures she has as "proof" don't align at all with her description of the violent escalations (because that would leave more than a tiny bruise the size of a nickel, and what with the telephone he supposedly destroyed but can't be seen in the crime scene pictures and the janitor or assisstant or who was it testified there was never such a phone installed in the area), and I do absolutely believe she was abusive towards him - after all, SHE is the one with the proven history of DV and a recording of her mocking him as a victim of DV - but likes to gloss over that fact. Plus, from several of the recordings, I get the extremely strong feeling she got off on provoking him. Not going into the direction of "Your own fault then", but who in their right mind would provoke a drunk and/or high person they swear was beating them to a pulp so they feared for their life? She's FULL of it.
> 
> Also, what really stayed with me is her getting a restraining order, then showing up in his hotel room. What was she trying to do, get him arrested?


If you can’t rule out that he has hit her while drunk and high then she’s won her case, no? If he verbally and emotionally abused her, and potentially hit her, that qualifies her as a victim of DV/IPV. And as such, under our constitution, she is entitled to write about her experiences.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

prettyprincess said:


> If you can’t rule out that he has hit her while drunk and high then she’s won her case, no? If he verbally and emotionally abused her, and potentially hit her, that qualifies her as a victim of DV/IPV. And such, under our constitution, she is entitled to write about her experiences.



I don't think my opinion will win or lose the case for JD


----------



## papertiger

QueenofWrapDress said:


> But how is writing about your experience of abuse proof for anything? I write for a living all day long, I could write you up a beautiful essay of how I was mistreated and not a single word would necessarily be true. And I'm saying this as someone who once immediately took her side because that's the natural instinct when someone comes forward as a victim of abuse.



I'm just catching-up with this case. Even if it wasn't JD and AH, I think it would be interesting, but I am 4.59 hours of the recording (including breaks) into Mon 16 May Amber on the stand. I still have 4.9 hours to go  .



For example, people are saying that JD smashing up a room is not abuse (towards her). IMO, they probably haven't been in a room witnessing someone high/drunk/sober going full-tilt and violently smashing everything around. Things go flying, heavy objects and splinters. You can't move because you don't know which way they'll jump or things will crash and whirl. The anger in the room is debilitating because as animals we feel the threat (even if we are not subject to that). It's even more upsetting if you care about them and want to calm them down. JD can afford to replace everything he breaks, but in normal households this also means the destruction of prized, sentimental, familiar things and so on. If it's something that's repeated, part of a pattern or apparently randomly, it can certainly make the partner and family constantly on 'high alert' and later suffer from PTSD/CPTSD. No bruises necessary.

Connected but irrelevant to this case, I hated how AH behaved towards Australia's biosecurity (re EPBC Act 1999). She was warned in writing by an assistant the paperwork couldn't be done in time, and about possible repercussions of ignoring Oz law on this issue and those dog's lives at risk. Nevermind she could have gone to jail, the dog's could have been euthanised. Then I understand she blamed a former employee. As an animal and nature lover I was very upset by such selfish behaviour.


----------



## charlottawill

dangerouscurves said:


> I agree. When I saw her in The Rum Diary, I thought she was really really beautiful.


I immediately thought there is or will be something going on off screen between them.


----------



## ctimec

QueenofWrapDress said:


> But how is writing about your experience of abuse proof for anything? I write for a living all day long, I could write you up a beautiful essay of how I was mistreated and not a single word would necessarily be true. And I'm saying this as someone who once immediately took her side because that's the natural instinct when someone comes forward as a victim of abuse.


I believed her initially, yes it is a gut instinct to believe women. The picture of her at the courthouse really had impact. But I don’t believe her now, and I think she is lying and perjuring herself after watching parts of the trial. I think she instigated the violence. She has stated that she can’t promise she won’t get violent again. Imagine a man saying that.


----------



## badfriend87

papertiger said:


> I'm just catching-up with this case. Even if it wasn't JD and AH, I think it would be interesting, but I am 4.59 hours of the recording (including breaks) into Mon 16 May Amber on the stand. I still have 4.9 hours to go  .
> 
> 
> 
> For example, people are saying that JD smashing up a room is not abuse (towards her). IMO, they probably haven't been in a room witnessing someone high/drunk/sober going full-tilt and violently smashing everything around. Things go flying, heavy objects and splinters. You can't move because you don't know which way they'll jump or things will crash and whirl. The anger in the room is debilitating because as animals we feel the threat (even if we are not subject to that). It's even more upsetting if you care about them and want to calm them down. JD can afford to replace everything he breaks, but in normal households this also means the destruction of prized, sentimental, familiar things and so on. If it's something that's repeated, part of a pattern or apparently randomly, it can certainly make the partner and family constantly on 'high alert' and later suffer from PTSD/CPTSD. No bruises necessary.
> 
> Connected but irrelevant to this case, I hated how AH behaved towards Australia's biosecurity (re EPBC Act 1999). She was warned in writing by an assistant the paperwork couldn't be done in time, and about possible repercussions of ignoring Oz law on this issue and those dog's lives at risk. Nevermind she could have gone to jail, the dog's could have been euthanised. Then I understand she blamed a former employee. As an animal and nature lover I was very upset by such selfish behaviour.




I am the same. I just started to catch up on the case since yesterday. 

I agree with you. Screaming and breaking things in the house or in the same room can be extremely terrifying experience for anyone. I think issue is that she claims JD was physically abusing her but evidence she provided does not seem to back up to the extent of her claims.


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> I think that her PR team is making her dress and look frumpy to give her more of a battered woman look. Looking the part to help gain sympathy from the jury.


Her hairstyles are doing the opposite for her. There's obviously a stylist doing her hair each day before court. For instance her up-do yesterday was very elaborate and showed off the fancy high and low lights of her hair coloring.


----------



## dangerouscurves

prettyprincess said:


> I was one of the people who thought she exaggerated all this a few years back. Watching now, I fully believe that he was physical with her. He was drunk and high all the time, to the point of passing out, it’s impossible to say he didn’t hit her at some point.
> There’s too much reasonable doubt. It was a mutually abusive relationship, but I do believe he hit her.


When you're high and pass out, you can't hit people. When my friends are high, they just laugh and laugh and laugh.


----------



## LittleStar88

prettyprincess said:


> If you can’t rule out that he has hit her while drunk and high then she’s won her case, no? If he verbally and emotionally abused her, and potentially hit her, that qualifies her as a victim of DV/IPV. And as such, under our constitution, she is entitled to write about her experiences.



I kind of thought if you make an accusation in court you have the burden of proving it in court. Potentially hit her and actually hit her are two very different things for a jury to consider a guilty verdict.


----------



## prettyprincess

dangerouscurves said:


> When you're high and pass out, you can't hit people. When my friends are high, they just laugh and laugh and laugh.


Oh come on, people do a lot of crazy things when they’re high. Just bc your friends react that way from their illicit drugs, doesn’t mean everyone else does.


----------



## dangerouscurves

prettyprincess said:


> Oh come on, people do a lot of crazy things when they’re high.


Depends on the drug but they won't be capable of hitting someone to the point of making someone's face swollen and given them broken nose. This is a myth.


----------



## LittleStar88

prettyprincess said:


> Oh come on, people do a lot of crazy things when they’re high. Just bc your friends react that way from their illicit drugs, doesn’t mean everyone else does.



Depends on the drug. If it amps you up or is a psychedelic, there is a chance for aggressive behavior. Do we know what they are alleging the drug to have been taken?


----------



## prettyprincess

LittleStar88 said:


> Depends on the drug. If it amps you up or is a psychedelic, there is a chance for aggressive behavior. Do we know what they are alleging the drug to have been taken?


Cocaine, pills, weed, mushrooms, alcohol and God knows what else. My point is that if he verbally and emotionally abused her, which is a fact at this point, she is considered a victim of dv. That’s it. As a victim of dv, she is entitled to write about it.


----------



## bisousx

Cocaine, pills and weed is certainly enough to make a longtime drug user violent during a fit of rage. And then conveniently forget later.

Sadly I have had friends who were addicted to different kinds over the years. They started off using drugs socially and for partying. Within a decade, they became paranoid, aggressive, violent and some of them died of overdose. It is shocking to witness the person you once knew is no longer the same.

I have stories but would rather keep them to myself at the moment.


----------



## LittleStar88

prettyprincess said:


> Cocaine, pills, weed, mushrooms, alcohol and God knows what else. My point is that if he verbally and emotionally abused her, which is a fact at this point, she is considered a victim of dv. That’s it. As a victim of dv, she is entitled to write about it.



Yes, she is certainly entitled to write about it. And there is nothing wrong with that.

But with regards to alleging physical abuse in a court of law, she has the burden to prove it. Writing about it may not be enough to convince a jury. Actual evidence (photos, medical records, etc) and not just her words on paper.


----------



## wisconsin

prettyprincess said:


> Cocaine, pills, weed, mushrooms, alcohol and God knows what else. My point is that if he verbally and emotionally abused her, which is a fact at this point, she is considered a victim of dv. That’s it. As a victim of dv, she is entitled to write about it.


Well he is a victim of dv , she confessed to hitting him.


----------



## scarlet555

pretty only gets you so far, if she only used her looks and her wits(she seems to have some) in a reasonable manner, she wouldn't even have to be denounced as a psycho by the world based on her courtroom performance.  Instead of appearing like a victim, she appears as a narcissistic psychopath.


----------



## prettyprincess

wisconsin said:


> Well he is a victim of dv , she confessed to hitting him.


Agreed. They’re both victims and victimizers.


----------



## prettyprincess

LittleStar88 said:


> Yes, she is certainly entitled to write about it. And there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> But with regards to alleging physical abuse in a court of law, she has the burden to prove it. Writing about it may not be enough to convince a jury. Actual evidence (photos, medical records, etc) and not just words on paper.


That’s what the case is about. Was her piece in the WP libelous against JD. So far, in my opinion, they have proved that as as a victim of DV she is entitled to write about her experiences. He, also a victim, has won the court of public opinion (which seems like the most important thing to him).


----------



## scarlet555

NM


----------



## scarlet555

wisconsin said:


> Well he is a victim of dv , she confessed to hitting him.


 people forget this


----------



## LemonDrop

The Ellen Barkin testimony is confusing to me. From what I read she sounds like she would only help JD not be a great AH witness. She testifies that he never hit or assaulted her.  But once she saw him throw a wine bottle across the room. It's a big jump from breaking bottles and writing all over to punching and raping someone.

source of EB testimony: https://www.newsweek.com/why-johnny...len-barkin-holding-grudge-against-him-1707978


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> Her hairstyles are doing the opposite for her. There's obviously a stylist doing her hair each day before court. For instance her up-do yesterday was very elaborate and showed off the fancy high and low lights of her hair coloring.



Her hairstyles remind me of the dutchess of woke, attempting to look polished and yet is still unkempt.


----------



## Grande Latte

bisousx said:


> Cocaine, pills and weed is certainly enough to make a longtime drug user violent during a fit of rage. And then conveniently forget later.
> 
> Sadly I have had friends who were addicted to different kinds over the years. They started off using drugs socially and for partying. Within a decade, they became paranoid, aggressive, violent and some of them died of overdose. It is shocking to witness the person you once knew is no longer the same.
> 
> I have stories but would rather keep them to myself at the moment.



Yes, I've seen the effects of drugs on ppl over time. It alters their personality and transforms them in such a way you no longer see the person you thought you knew. It's like demon took over and possessed a body. And as to the things they do when in a state? They don't remember! They really don't remember!!!

And RE: Ellen Barkin. He dated her decades ago. Depp has since changed. Same with Winona Ryder and Kate Moss. I mean their experiences were decades ago, hence different. Why drag these people in? Leave them alone!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LemonDrop said:


> The Ellen Barkin testimony is confusing to me. From what I read she sounds like she would only help JD not be a great AH witness. She testifies that he never hit or assaulted her.  But once she saw him throw a wine bottle across the room. It's a big jump from breaking bottles and writing all over to punching and raping someone.
> 
> source of EB testimony: https://www.newsweek.com/why-johnny...len-barkin-holding-grudge-against-him-1707978


The quote, "There is always an air of violence around him" seems to be an observation or opinion, not a fact. Seems to me AH is scraping at the bottom of the barrel if this is the testimony or witness her lawyers have. I didn't watch anything today. Did her sister testify and was she more useful than EB?


----------



## Grande Latte

_*According to Reuters, Barkin's statement said that Depp had thrown a bottle of wine across a hotel room on one occasion and got jealous and angry. Depp had denied the allegation, claiming that Barkin held a grudge against him after he denied her a "proper relationship."*_

I don't think it's a grudge. Barkin knew better than to be involved with a man like Depp.


----------



## Aqua01

scarlet555 said:


> people forget this


Many do, and it's sad.
There's something very evil about AH, IMO


----------



## m_ichele

Addicted to bags said:


> The quote, "There is always an air of violence around him" seems to be an observation or opinion, not a fact. *Seems to me AH is scraping at the bottom of the barrel if this is the testimony or witness her lawyers have. *I didn't watch anything today. Did her sister testify and was she more useful than EB?


I agree.  EB’s story was decades ago, how does it even apply to this case? If she could testify or give a deposition as a witness to whatever happened between JD and AH, that I can understand but all she’s providing is her own experience and speculation.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## m_ichele

From what I’ve read, JD will likely lose because it’s hard to prove defamation but does that mean she would win her counter suit? Or does the jury have to decide the suits separately? Can it be decided that no one gets anything?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that more than anything Johnny is seeking public justice more than 50 mill Amber dosen’t have. He wants the world to see the Amber he knows. It doesn’t matter who wins the case at this point it‘s the public opinion he’s going for. She for whatever reason wanted to drag him though the mud and painted him as a abuser and she essentially cost him his career since the ghost written article was published. This was a very calculated move on her part jumping onto the #metoo movement especially given that she’s a documented abuser herself. I think that they both abused each other. As far as the settlement goes the jury could award the winner $1 or some nominal amount that basically is meaningless.


----------



## Grande Latte

pixiejenna said:


> I think that more than anything Johnny is seeking public justice more than 50 mill Amber dosen’t have. He wants the world to see the Amber he knows. It doesn’t matter who wins the case at this point it‘s the public opinion he’s going for. She for whatever reason wanted to drag him though the mud and painted him as a abuser and she essentially cost him his career since the ghost written article was published. This was a very calculated move on her part jumping onto the #metoo movement especially given that she’s a documented abuser herself. I think that they both abused each other. As far as the settlement goes the jury could award the winner $1 or some nominal amount that basically is meaningless.



Another thing is it would seem bizarre to have two different rulings for essentially the same case on two different continents. What would that say about our judicial system? 

But still, I've read and looked at court videos on YouTube and read many comments. I get the feel JD is winning...


----------



## dangerouscurves

prettyprincess said:


> Cocaine, pills, weed, mushrooms, alcohol and God knows what else. My point is that if he verbally and emotionally abused her, which is a fact at this point, she is considered a victim of dv. That’s it. As a victim of dv, she is entitled to write about it.


Verbally and emotionally. Just the way AH also did and still do to Johnny. AH doesn't even need drugs to do all these to Johnny. It's in her personality. Weed doesn't make you violent. It's proven scientifically. Extasy pillsalso don't. If anything, Extasy makes you feel love more. Coke? maybe, but if you're not a violent person, it won't make you hit someone. And based of the conversation that we've heard recorded, Johnny is not that person.


----------



## uhpharm01

This lady has been really patience during this trial.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Another thing is it would seem bizarre to have two different rulings for essentially the same case on two different continents. What would that say about our judicial system?
> 
> But still, I've read and looked at court videos on YouTube and read many comments. I get the feel JD is winning...



I don't know how true this is but I thought that this was really interesting.


----------



## dangerouscurves

The way Johnny startled


----------



## Luvbolide

prettyprincess said:


> If you can’t rule out that he has hit her while drunk and high then she’s won her case, no? If he verbally and emotionally abused her, and potentially hit her, that qualifies her as a victim of DV/IPV. And as such, under our constitution, she is entitled to write about her experiences.



it depends on what you mean by “she has won her case”.   In court or in the court of public opinion? In a court of law, one is required to prove one’s case via admissible evidence.  In order to prevail in a court of law, one must meet one’s burden in order to win a case.  So far, from what I have seen (admittedly I watch or read about it from time so may well have missed something), she has been unable to provide evidence that verifies what she is saying and she is far from meeting her burdenThe photos she took don’t back up her claims, she seems to have never gone to the doc or hospital so she has no proof from there.  The police who responded did not believe that she was an abuse victim, etc.

even though she did not name JD as her abuser in her WaPo piece, it was obvious who she was referring to.  She does not have a right to defame him, hence his lawsuit.  She has also sued him - but for $100 million - she has to prove that she has sustained that much in damages.  Closing arguments should be very interesting.


----------



## Luvbolide

prettyprincess said:


> Cocaine, pills, weed, mushrooms, alcohol and God knows what else. My point is that if he verbally and emotionally abused her, which is a fact at this point, she is considered a victim of dv. That’s it. As a victim of dv, she is entitled to write about it.



For purposes of a trial, the jury will be given an instruction that defines domestic violence under Virginia civil law.  I’ve done some research, but the jury instructions are not very readily available in an indexed format and there are over 500 pages.  From what I have seen so far, I don’t see that yelling at each other is part of the definition.  It is possible that it would be covered if the party claiming to have been abused had a reasonable belief that they were at risk of physical harm.  Key word “reasonable” - she can’t just claim it by merely saying the words.

we will know much more when the jury is instructed as to how various terms are defined and who has to prove what.  When the judge instructs the jury, it should be part of the trial broadcast.


----------



## Luvbolide

pixiejenna said:


> Her hairstyles remind me of the dutchess of woke, attempting to look polished and yet is still unkempt.



Indeed, they both have those ridiculous strands of hair falling across their hair.  I like AH’s hair in an updo so long as it is all held up!


----------



## Luvbolide

Grande Latte said:


> Another thing is it would seem bizarre to have two different rulings for essentially the same case on two different continents. What would that say about our judicial system?
> 
> But still, I've read and looked at court videos on YouTube and read many comments. I get the feel JD is winning...



There are significant differences between the justice systems in the US and the UK. In addition, the suit in the UK was JD suing a newspaper for calling him a wife beater.  Here he is suing AH for defaming him - AH was not a party in the UK case.  A court in the UK does not have jurisdiction over AH, a US citizen.


----------



## Luvbolide

Addicted to bags said:


> The quote, "There is always an air of violence around him" seems to be an observation or opinion, not a fact. Seems to me AH is scraping at the bottom of the barrel if this is the testimony or witness her lawyers have. I didn't watch anything today. Did her sister testify and was she more useful than EB?



Excellent point about Barkin providing opinion testimony.  She is a lay witness and lay witnesses cannot provide opinion testimony, only experts can do that.  I didn’t watch today either, so didn’t see how it played out.


----------



## Luvbolide

dangerouscurves said:


> The way Johnny startled




Pretty soon they will have to start the day 30 minutes earlier so JD can finish his morning greetings!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Luvbolide said:


> Pretty soon they will have to start the day 30 minutes earlier so JD can finish his morning greetings!


And I’ll add some more. You can see *genuine* kindness here and smiles towards and around JD. Look to AH’s side, only polite nods and smiles (also, and I maybe over interpreting, AH’s team all look pretty uncomfortable around her look at their BL)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

prettyprincess said:


> She wrote about her experiences as a victim of domestic violence. DV is defined as physical or emotional abuse. Behavior that “frightens, intimidates, terrorizes, manipulates, humiliates, blames, or injures someone.”
> She’s proven it in my opinion.



I too, can write that I am a victim of domestic violence. I have no way to prove it though, because it is not true. Neither can she. Anyone can write anything



prettyprincess said:


> If you can’t rule out that he has hit her while drunk and high then she’s won her case, no? If he verbally and emotionally abused her, and potentially hit her, that qualifies her as a victim of DV/IPV. And as such, under our constitution, she is entitled to write about her experiences.



Again, 'can't rule out' is not proof. Saying 'Oh I can't rule that he may have hit her' does not stand under the law. Accusations that serious need proof to be backed up.



scarlet555 said:


> people forget this



or skip over it, lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

papertiger said:


> I'm just catching-up with this case. Even if it wasn't JD and AH, I think it would be interesting, but I am 4.59 hours of the recording (including breaks) into Mon 16 May Amber on the stand. I still have 4.9 hours to go  .
> 
> 
> 
> For example, people are saying that JD smashing up a room is not abuse (towards her). IMO, they probably haven't been in a room witnessing someone high/drunk/sober going full-tilt and violently smashing everything around. Things go flying, heavy objects and splinters. You can't move because you don't know which way they'll jump or things will crash and whirl. The anger in the room is debilitating because as animals we feel the threat (even if we are not subject to that). It's even more upsetting if you care about them and want to calm them down. JD can afford to replace everything he breaks, but in normal households this also means the destruction of prized, sentimental, familiar things and so on. If it's something that's repeated, part of a pattern or apparently randomly, it can certainly make the partner and family constantly on 'high alert' and later suffer from PTSD/CPTSD. No bruises necessary.
> 
> Connected but irrelevant to this case, I hated how AH behaved towards Australia's biosecurity (re EPBC Act 1999). She was warned in writing by an assistant the paperwork couldn't be done in time, and about possible repercussions of ignoring Oz law on this issue and those dog's lives at risk. Nevermind she could have gone to jail, the dog's could have been euthanised. Then I understand she blamed a former employee. As an animal and nature lover I was very upset by such selfish behaviour.



Remember that apology video they had to do because of the incident in Australia? They both seem to be seething with anger. I assumed at the time that it was due to them getting in trouble, but now I wonder if things were already toxic between the two of them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s interesting to me that when beauties analyzed, there is always a ton of focus on symmetry, yet Christy Turlington is widely considered to be one of the most beautiful woman in the world and her face is absolutely not symmetrical.


----------



## dangerouscurves

papertiger said:


> I'm just catching-up with this case. Even if it wasn't JD and AH, I think it would be interesting, but I am 4.59 hours of the recording (including breaks) into Mon 16 May Amber on the stand. I still have 4.9 hours to go  .
> 
> 
> 
> For example, people are saying that JD smashing up a room is not abuse (towards her). IMO, they probably haven't been in a room witnessing someone high/drunk/sober going full-tilt and violently smashing everything around. Things go flying, heavy objects and splinters. You can't move because you don't know which way they'll jump or things will crash and whirl. The anger in the room is debilitating because as animals we feel the threat (even if we are not subject to that). It's even more upsetting if you care about them and want to calm them down. JD can afford to replace everything he breaks, but in normal households this also means the destruction of prized, sentimental, familiar things and so on. If it's something that's repeated, part of a pattern or apparently randomly, it can certainly make the partner and family constantly on 'high alert' and later suffer from PTSD/CPTSD. No bruises necessary.
> 
> Connected but irrelevant to this case, I hated how AH behaved towards Australia's biosecurity (re EPBC Act 1999). She was warned in writing by an assistant the paperwork couldn't be done in time, and about possible repercussions of ignoring Oz law on this issue and those dog's lives at risk. Nevermind she could have gone to jail, the dog's could have been euthanised. Then I understand she blamed a former employee. As an animal and nature lover I was very upset by such selfish behaviour.



From the recordings, JD always tried to leave a fight but AH wouldn't allow him to. She called him names only because JD didn't want to fight back. One can only resist up to a point. And since she kept insisting on him to fight, he fell for it.


----------



## Sferics

papertiger said:


> You can't move because you don't know which way they'll jump or things will crash and whirl. The anger in the room is debilitating because as animals we feel the threat (even if we are not subject to that).



Might be true. But she was often happy to record, so...hm.

For me, I was in this situation where s.o. destroyed the room and glass and everything was flying around. I was not afraid for my safety, I totally could move - but this is just my experience. 
But it shows we can't say things about this in general.


----------



## Grande Latte

lanasyogamama said:


> It’s interesting to me that when beauties analyzed, there is always a ton of focus on symmetry, yet Christy Turlington is widely considered to be one of the most beautiful woman in the world and her face is absolutely not symmetrical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407251


Turlington is runway pretty. She's very graceful as well.

But Amber Heard is not only beautiful but exudes extreme sexuality as well. She's the kind men have immediate physical reactions to. Plus, she's got an element of punk which is very hip nowadays.

Regardless of how ppl don't like her, she was very pretty at one point. But this trial is killing her beauty and making her looks fade super fast.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Grande Latte said:


> Turlington is runway pretty. She's very graceful as well.
> 
> But Amber Heard is not only beautiful but exudes extreme sexuality as well. She's the kind men have immediate physical reactions to. Plus, she's got an element of punk which is very hip nowadays.
> 
> Regardless of how ppl don't like her, she was very pretty at one point. But this trial is killing her beauty and making her looks fade super fast.
> 
> View attachment 5407272
> View attachment 5407273


She had a real “cat that caught the canary” vibe in that first pic.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> Cocaine, pills, weed, mushrooms, alcohol and God knows what else. My point is that if he verbally and emotionally abused her, which is a fact at this point, she is considered a victim of dv. That’s it. As a victim of dv, she is entitled to write about it.


but if she did the same to him, then they are both victims, right?


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> The way Johnny startled



looks like maybe he's put on weight...headed for marlon brando territory?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm wondering, are these so-called witnesses for Amber going to be cross examined by Depp's lawyers at any point??


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I'm wondering, are these so-called witnesses for Amber going to be cross examined by Depp's lawyers at any point??


they would surely be entitled to cross examine them.  that's my opinion from watching legal dramas on TV


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> they would surely be entitled to cross examine them.  that's my opinion from watching legal dramas on TV



Thanks  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Noorasi

I watched the testimony of her make up artist and the time they spend on asking questions about which concealer she used on Amber (Clé de Peau shade Honey with peachy undertones to cover the bruises) and all these tiny details... I mean I get it, and there was a lot of good information related to the case, but also these rich billionaires are sitting in court for hours to go through every detail of Amber's make up routines and whatnot, it just seems a little silly I guess.


----------



## sdkitty

Noorasi said:


> I watched the testimony of her make up artist and the time they spend on asking questions about which concealer she used on Amber (Clé de Peau shade Honey with peachy undertones to cover the bruises) and all these tiny details... I mean I get it, and there was a lot of good information related to the case, but also these rich billionaires are sitting in court for hours to go through every detail of Amber's make up routines and whatnot, it just seems a little silly I guess.


ha
silly? 
every time this comes on the TV news, my DH can't wait to change the channel.....says this is all a TV show


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I do agree though that Cle De Peau is the best concealer out there


----------



## Sferics

They do not get anything from Waldman, of course.
Beside Elaine eagerly makes a fool of herself again, what's the point?
Grasping ob straws?


----------



## Aqua01

Before all this, looking at a picture of AH, I thought she was really beautiful. Now that I have seen her on trial, heard her on tape, I can't for the life of me unsee the ugliness. Her beauty is truly only skin deep, and is completely outshined by her malevolent personality.
That laugh of hers when she was taunting Depp........so wicked and deranged. Sends chills down my spine.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Aqua01 said:


> Before all this, looking at a picture of AH, I thought she was really beautiful. Now that I have seen her on trial, heard her on tape, I can't for the life of me unsee the ugliness. Her beauty is truly only skin deep, and is completely outshined by her malevolent personality.
> That laugh of hers when she was taunting Depp........so wicked and deranged. Sends chills down my spine.



Exactly, omg that cackling, mocking laugh was horrible! It creeped me out. She fights dirty. She said the most vile things purely to hurt him. Her so called HUSBAND she claims now to have 'loved.'


----------



## Swanky

Beauty is VERY subjective! One of my best guy friends had a HUGGGGE crush on Amber years ago and I couldn't figure out why then, and I still don't find her remotely beautiful lol
Pretty-ish when in a certain look?  Perhaps.  But I don't consider her an exceptionally pretty girl at all; definitely not now, but I didn't "back then" either.

I think Helena, Amber Valetta, Iman and Linda are stunners if we're comparing to models!
And my DH has a crush on Margot Robbie!


----------



## Sferics

I can't with Elaine...is she seriously trying to discredit the body cams and all officers testimonies?


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> but if she did the same to him, then they are both victims, right?


Absolutely! Ive said this multiple times.


----------



## prettyprincess

Grande Latte said:


> Turlington is runway pretty. She's very graceful as well.
> 
> But Amber Heard is not only beautiful but exudes extreme sexuality as well. She's the kind men have immediate physical reactions to. Plus, she's got an element of punk which is very hip nowadays.
> 
> Regardless of how ppl don't like her, she was very pretty at one point. But this trial is killing her beauty and making her looks fade super fast.
> 
> View attachment 5407272
> View attachment 5407273


Personality aside, I think she was gorgeous. Beautiful bone structure. Very sultry. She reminds me of the January Jones and Sienna Miller types who I think are great beauties. 
It’s crazy to see how she and JD look so run through now. Young JD was stunning.


----------



## Noorasi

prettyprincess said:


> It’s crazy to see how she and JD look so run through now. Young JD was stunning.


To be honest, considering he's a long time heavy alcohol, drug and meds user, I'd say he looks pretty good for being 58. Regular non-celebrity, non-millionaire mortals with long lasting addictions might be on the street, if even alive at this point.


----------



## Sferics

I think, she is one of those (like me  ) who lose looks with some +kilos - unfortunately, in ther face, she looks the best when slightly underweight.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> Beauty is VERY subjective! One of my best guy friends had a HUGGGGE crush on Amber years ago and I couldn't figure out why then, and I still don't find her remotely beautiful lol
> Pretty-ish when in a certain look?  Perhaps.  But I don't consider her an exceptionally pretty girl at all; definitely not now, but I didn't "back then" either.
> 
> I think Helena, Amber Valetta, Iman and Linda are stunners if we're comparing to models!
> And my DH has a crush on Margot Robbie!


I've never seen her in a movie and have no opinion on her being sexy or having charisma....my main exposure has been since this trial.  I'd say she's pretty but not stunning.  And she seems like a nasty user of a person, which I can't stand.


----------



## MiniMabel

Grande Latte said:


> Turlington is runway pretty. She's very graceful as well.
> 
> But Amber Heard is not only beautiful but exudes extreme sexuality as well. She's the kind men have immediate physical reactions to. Plus, she's got an element of punk which is very hip nowadays.
> 
> Regardless of how ppl don't like her, she was very pretty at one point. But this trial is killing her beauty and making her looks fade super fast.
> 
> View attachment 5407272
> View attachment 5407273



 Her look is all studied and posed and lots of make-up, look at me attitude etc.  Like many so-called "celebrities", male and female.......it's not just AH, but it's tedious all the same.  In the bottom photo, you can see that the dark shadows under her eyes have been concealed (partly) so I think AH is not healthy here which seems to line up with the drugs etc.  Her mouth is really mean, in my view.

Real attractiveness is a great personality with kindness, thoughtfulness and consideration.  That is much rarer than someone who packs on the war paint and pouts!


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> I think that more than anything Johnny is seeking public justice more than 50 mill Amber dosen’t have. He wants the world to see the Amber he knows. It doesn’t matter who wins the case at this point it‘s the public opinion he’s going for. She for whatever reason wanted to drag him though the mud and painted him as a abuser and she essentially cost him his career since the ghost written article was published. This was a very calculated move on her part jumping onto the #metoo movement especially given that she’s a documented abuser herself. I think that they both abused each other. As far as the settlement goes the jury could award the winner $1 or some nominal amount that basically is meaningless.


This is a portion of what was written by NY Times Opinion writer Michelle Goldberg. The picture she chose is the perfect capture of that annoying strand of hair


----------



## scarlet555

She looks alright but her charisma is nil, and her acting sucks, and the courtroom acting just about makes her look like a POS to me.  She is vile, and acts more like an abuser, her disregard for everything, telling  lies under oath as she did when she said she donated money when in fact she did not, defining her own terms to the jury-she is the villain of society, a narcissist person who had already been identified as an abuser to her partner, a woman.  I have not yet been convinced that she is a victim of anything, and from her courtroom behavior, I doubt everything she says or will ever say unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I think Elaine questioning Waldman was very clever. All the interrupting ‘I instruct not to answer’ from JD’s team was very telling and even though Waldman didn’t answer most of Elaine’s questions we all get the picture what his answers would be…It’s telling something without spelling it out.
Also, Elaine’s impersonation of JD’s voice was a rare funny moment form AH’s team


----------



## uhpharm01

Consumer2much said:


> I think Elaine questioning Waldman was very clever. All the interrupting ‘I instruc not to answer’ from JD’s team was very telling and even thought Waldman didn’t answer most of Elaine’s questions we all get the picture what his answers would be…It’s telling something without spelling it out.
> *Also, Elaine’s impersonation of JD’s voice was a rare funny moment form AH’s team*


that was so unprofessional imo.


----------



## Deleted 698298

uhpharm01 said:


> that was so unprofessional imo.


Totally! But made JD and others laugh (just when we all thought Elaine was a flavourless, monotonously speaking clerk-type she proved that there’s a little firecracker in her I just thought it funny, inappropriate but funny)


----------



## dangerouscurves

JD's lawyers expression in this video when Amber was caught lying


----------



## Luvbolide

lanasyogamama said:


> She had a real “cat that caught the canary” vibe in that first pic.



She does!  I assume that she is hoping that people will notice that is her red lipstick on Musk’s cheek.  Honey, you can have him!


----------



## Luvbolide

MiniMabel said:


> Her look is all studied and posed and lots of make-up, look at me attitude etc.  Like many so-called "celebrities", male and female.......it's not just AH, but it's tedious all the same.  In the bottom photo, you can see that the dark shadows under her eyes have been concealed (partly) so I think AH is not healthy here which seems to line up with the drugs etc.  Her mouth is really mean, in my view.
> 
> Real attractiveness is a great personality with kindness, thoughtfulness and consideration.  That is much rarer than someone who packs on the war paint and pouts!



I can’t believe some of the things that they would say to each other.  Lucky they weren’t together long - all of that substance abuse and vile talk - must have been hell.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> She does!  I assume that she is hoping that people will notice that is her red lipstick on Musk’s cheek.  Honey, you can have him!



Musk hasn't aged that well either. I only paid attention to him after his recent Twitter shtick and thought he looked like a toad (literally). He looks much fresher in that old pic, though.


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> She does!  I assume that she is hoping that people will notice that is her red lipstick on Musk’s cheek.  Honey, you can have him!


so true.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Honest to god, this is why trials should not be televised. The fist pumps, the impersonations … this isn’t a trial it’s a circus.

The whole lot of them (lawyers included) should be tossed out on their backsides and let the good people on the jury go about their days.


----------



## prettyprincess

A1aGypsy said:


> Honest to god, this is why trials should not be televised. The fist pumps, the impersonations … this isn’t a trial it’s a circus.
> 
> The whole lot of them (lawyers included) should be tossed out on their backsides and let the good people on the jury go about their days.


1000% It sort of reminds me of the OJ trial. It stopped being about finding the truth and turned into a mockery.


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> This lady has been really patience during this trial.



I don't know how she does it.  I haven't watched any of this fiasco except the short videos people post, and I can't pay attention to Amber's rambling and weird faces for even a short period of time.  Sitting in person, day after day, listening to every word???  Judges deserve medals.  Or maybe I need Ritalin.


----------



## dangerouscurves

A1aGypsy said:


> Honest to god, this is why trials should not be televised. The fist pumps, the impersonations … this isn’t a trial it’s a circus.
> 
> The whole lot of them (lawyers included) should be tossed out on their backsides and let the good people on the jury go about their days.


I'm glad they televised it so we can all know the real Amber.


----------



## Luvbolide

purseinsanity said:


> I don't know how she does it.  I haven't watched any of this fiasco except the short videos people post, and I can't pay attention to Amber's rambling and weird faces for even a short period of time.  Sitting in person, day after day, listening to every word???  Judges deserve medals.  Or maybe I need Ritalin.



She is really doing a good job - she runs a tight ship and is good at keeping them moving.  Just today I heard her talking to the lawyers after the jury was dismissed until Monday.  She was telling the lawyers how much time they have used and how much they have left.  AH’s counsel have used about 10 more hours than JD’s counsel have.  Wonder how much of that is AH’s lawyer trying to learn how to lay a foundation, how to recognize hearsay and the exceptions and how to make objections that will be sustained!  Arghhh…


----------



## Luvbolide

prettyprincess said:


> 1000% It sort of reminds me of the OJ trial. It stopped being about finding the truth and turned into a mockery.



That was an example of a judge who had absolutely no control of his courtroom!  It was painful at times!


----------



## Deleted 698298

A1aGypsy said:


> Honest to god, this is why trials should not be televised. The fist pumps, the impersonations … this isn’t a trial it’s a circus.
> 
> The whole lot of them (lawyers included) should be tossed out on their backsides and let the good people on the jury go about their days.


It‘s actually good it’s being televised. For one we now know how real DV victims wouldn’t act. Also, we got to see what a piece of work AH is. And now we have some insight as to what ‘celebrity/movie star’ life looks like - it can be a very lonely superficial life…


----------



## papertiger

Noorasi said:


> I watched the testimony of her make up artist and the time they spend on asking questions about which concealer she used on Amber (Clé de Peau shade Honey with peachy undertones to cover the bruises) and all these tiny details... I mean I get it, and there was a lot of good information related to the case, but also these rich billionaires are sitting in court for hours to go through every detail of Amber's make up routines and whatnot, it just seems a little silly I guess.



In this case, AH's makeup plays a big role. JD's lawyers strategy was using photos of Amber (taken just after alleged beatings) as proof she was lying. If he didn't physically abuse her, pics on which AH _shows_ bruising, the injuries must have been 'helped' to be created by makeup.  Experts add insight.

What does it matter how much money someone has or doesn't have? Even billionaires have to do their own listening.

Also, makeup is a billion dollar industry and sometimes an art-form. I'm not sure why listening to someone talk about makeup would be "silly". for anyone


----------



## Chagall

MiniMabel said:


> I couldn't agree with that.  Once, maybe, many years ago, when wearing silver-screen era style dresses, make-up and hairstyle which many current people still do to try and emulate the glamour of those years in the 1940's and 1950's.  Now, AD looks more than her age and average.  Many people do, that's normal.


I think the main difference in AH looks is that she has put on a lot of weight which makes anyones face look bloated.


----------



## Sferics

Consumer2much said:


> It‘s actually good it’s being televised. For one we now know how real DV victims wouldn’t act. Also, we got to see what a piece of work AH is. And now we have some insight as to what ‘celebrity/movie star’ life looks like - it can be a very lonely superficial life…




I also think, it mostly was JD's plan to show the whole world. 
He is not after the money, he also knows he could lose, 
but despite court decision, there is the judgement of the people and this is what affects his life and jobs more than the court verdict. 
And so it seems this will be a win for him in any case.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Consumer2much said:


> It‘s actually good it’s being televised. For one we now know how real DV victims wouldn’t act. Also, we got to see what a piece of work AH is. And now we have some insight as to what ‘celebrity/movie star’ life looks like - it can be a very lonely superficial life…



This is another problem. We have spend YEARS trying to dispel the notion that victims of any sort will behave or should behave in a particular way. That is a dangerous way of thinking that is grounded in all kinds of myths. There is no set way a person who has been the subject of abuse will behave.

Someone can be absolutely unlikeable and unbelievable and still be telling the truth. So, please do not take any generalized notions of domestic violence victims away from this travesty.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Soooo allegedly, Amber handwriting is the same as JD's handwriting on the mirror. Very very sus.....


----------



## dangerouscurves

A1aGypsy said:


> This is another problem. We have spend YEARS trying to dispel the notion that victims of any sort will behave or should behave in a particular way. That is a dangerous way of thinking that is grounded in all kinds of myths. There is no set way a person who has been the subject of abuse will behave.
> 
> Someone can be absolutely unlikeable and unbelievable and still be telling the truth. So, please do not take any generalized notions of domestic violence victims away from this travesty.


In Amber's case, she's not telling the truth. All her lies have been exposed.


----------



## Deleted 698298

A1aGypsy said:


> This is another problem. We have spend YEARS trying to dispel the notion that victims of any sort will behave or should behave in a particular way. That is a dangerous way of thinking that is grounded in all kinds of myths. There is no set way a person who has been the subject of abuse will behave.
> 
> Someone can be absolutely unlikeable and unbelievable and still be telling the truth. So, please do not take any generalized notions of domestic violence victims away from this travesty.



Yes, good point and I agree. However many of us here on this forum (and other media outlets from what I can see) take the word *victim* for what it means. AH is no victim wouldn't you agree? She stood up for herself, had a bunch of friends always surrounding her (even freeloading for months on in the PHs 1-5) - can’t say she was isolated, she argued back, she hit, she took drugs with him and around him, she had means to get out of the relationship. AH is no victim and I hope this trial revealed it.

EDIT: AH in her deposition said, she never considered herself a victim (And here for once she tells the truth)


----------



## ctimec

And this trial is showing us that Depp is an abuse victim, by AH’s own admission in their audio recordings. Depp covered for her abuse, e.g. the finger tip cut off incident, which is common for victims. Agree that makeup plays an important role. AH slipped and said “bruise kit,” which are used in theatrical makeup. I believe she created the bruise for the courthouse when she got the restraining order and alerted the press to show up. No bruise the next day. 

Depp is the one who seemed isolated from friends and family. AH literally surrounded herself with friends and family by moving them all into Depp’s residences where they lived rent free.


----------



## ctimec

Also interesting that AH and her friends all seem to paint themselves as innocents when they were all doing various drugs together and with Depp. Depp freely admits his drug use and addiction. That penthouse household of freeloaders was a hotbed of debauchery and insanity frankly.

Who decides the settlement amounts? The jury or the judge?


----------



## Luvbolide

ctimec said:


> Also interesting that AH and her friends all seem to paint themselves as innocents when they were all doing various drugs together and with Depp. Depp freely admits his drug use and addiction. That penthouse household of freeloaders was a hotbed of debauchery and insanity frankly.
> 
> Who decides the settlement amounts? The jury or the judge?



The jury decides liability and damages.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ctimec said:


> Also interesting that AH and her friends all seem to paint themselves as innocents when they were all doing various drugs together and with Depp. Depp freely admits his drug use and addiction. That penthouse household of freeloaders was a hotbed of debauchery and insanity frankly.
> 
> Who decides the settlement amounts? The jury or the judge?


Yep! Even AH's sister accidentally that she was RARELY sober when she gave her testimony yesterday


----------



## scarlet555

some people were asking about the op ed article and they are talking about it here.


----------



## ctimec

dangerouscurves said:


> Soooo allegedly, Amber handwriting is the same as JD's handwriting on the mirror. Very very sus.....




Her handwriting is interesting! The cursive reminds me of Meghan Markle’s faux calligraphy. That AH can copy Johnny’s style is super curious. There’s some narcissism in there for sure. I think this case strikes so many, because narcissism is such a top topic these days. Some see it, some don’t. AH to me is a mega narc.


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> some people were asking about the op ed article and they are talking about it here.



Remember that song? I know you lie, you lips are mooooving....


----------



## pixiejenna

Things that make you go hmmmm. . .





As to why this dumpster fire is being filmed the judge ordered it to alleviate the burden on the court, depp agreed and heard did not.


----------



## bagsforme

If it wasn't televised there would be way less interest.  I am only interested because it is.
As for less of a burden, they have people sleeping outside to get a wristband to get into court.  Its a circus imo.


----------



## Deleted 698298

One of her many slip ups


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

This was in my Youtube recommendations this morning:


----------



## Addicted to bags

Crazy how she’s trying to change what the police officers said to imply they recognized her injuries when they didn’t see or testify they did. A puffy face is not the same as being hit in the face with a guy who wears multiple rings. Oh Amber...


----------



## scarlet555

I am so glad It is being televised, now no matter what happens, we all know how crazy this chick is, she reminds me too much of methane and ginger prince.


----------



## purseinsanity

scarlet555 said:


> some people were asking about the op ed article and they are talking about it here.



Does she ALWAYS answer by turning her head to face the jury?? SO annoying.  Worse than a tennis match.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Closing arguments are on May 27th so there is an end in sight soon.


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> Closing arguments are on May 27th so there is an end in sight soon.


Thank the Lord!


----------



## Chagall

Consumer2much said:


> Yes, good point and I agree. However many of us here on this forum (and other media outlets from what I can see) take the word *victim* for what it means. AH is no victim wouldn't you agree? She stood up for herself, had a bunch of friends always surrounding her (even freeloading for months on in the PHs 1-5) - can’t say she was isolated, she argued back, she hit, she took drugs with him and around him, she had means to get out of the relationship. AH is no victim and I hope this trial revealed it.
> 
> EDIT: AH in her deposition said, she never considered herself a victim (And here for once she tells the truth)


I don’t like what I see of AH but I think you can still be a victim even if you fight like hell against your abuser on a daily basis.  Even if you are constantly standing up to them. Even if you have to surround yourself with supporters. That is no way to live that would take its toll on you. She comes across as hysterical and unhinged but the likes of JD wouldn’t make any existing mental health issues any better.


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsforme said:


> If it wasn't televised there would be way less interest.  I am only interested because it is.
> As for less of a burden, they have people sleeping outside to get a wristband to get into court.  Its a circus imo.


that didn't start happening until interest in the case increased.


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsforme said:


> If it wasn't televised there would be way less interest.  I am only interested because it is.
> As for less of a burden, they have people sleeping outside to get a wristband to get into court.  Its a circus imo.


there also has been some people cutting the line too drama.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s a three ring circus someone brought lamas to the courthouse and I only know this because Johnny and his lawyers were photographed petting them.


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> It’s a three ring circus someone brought lamas to the courthouse and I only know this because Johnny and his lawyers were photographed petting them.


Llamas or tibetan priests? (lamas)
Why bring a llama to a courthouse?


----------



## pixiejenna

Llamas lol I don’t know why they brought them I figured it was a reference to a movie of his I never saw.


----------



## m_ichele

pukasonqo said:


> Llamas or tibetan priests? (lamas)
> Why bring a llama to a courthouse?


Because he said on the stand he wouldn’t do another pirates movie for millions of dollars or millions of llamas or something to that effect


----------



## prettyprincess

m_ichele said:


> Because he said on the stand he wouldn’t do another pirates movie for millions of dollars or millions of llamas or something to that effect


It irks me so much that he’s constantly laughing during the trial. In one clip a witness said JD would  regularly urinate on himself and he started laughing. Like wtf.
He comes off like such a man-child.


----------



## dangerouscurves

QueenofWrapDress said:


> This was in my Youtube recommendations this morning:


----------



## dangerouscurves

prettyprincess said:


> It irks me so much that he’s constantly laughing during the trial. In one clip a witness said JD would  regularly urinate on himself and he started laughing. Like wtf.
> He comes off like such a man-child.


Objection. Hearsay.


----------



## Grande Latte

.


----------



## Grande Latte

prettyprincess said:


> It irks me so much that he’s constantly laughing during the trial. In one clip a witness said JD would  regularly urinate on himself and he started laughing. Like wtf.
> He comes off like such a man-child.



Worse than a man-child. He's a heavy long term drug and alcohol addict who is out of control and reality. A huge part of him is empty from all the frequent blackouts. I think he has a gentle soul and is a victim, but also an abuser. This article is worth reading.
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ellen-barkin-johnny-depp-bottle_n_62875ef0e4b0edd2d0142fe6

I have a relative who behaved in a similar manner. When I tried to help, I was punched, hit, and kicked. Of course he had no recollections afterwards. But I'm traumatized to this day. Overtime, everyone distanced themselves.

Depp doesn't need more work nor money from AH. He needs to be in rehab and work on his health. I'm not saying he's not, but he's not sober either. I wish him well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grande Latte said:


> Worse than a man-child. He's a heavy long term drug and alcohol addict who is out of control and reality. A huge part of him is empty from all the frequent blackouts. I think he has a gentle soul and is a victim, but also an abuser. This article is worth reading.
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ellen-barkin-johnny-depp-bottle_n_62875ef0e4b0edd2d0142fe6
> 
> I have a relative who behaved in a similar manner. When I tried to help, I was punched, hit, and kicked. Of course he had no recollections afterwards. But I'm traumatized. Overtime, everyone distanced themselves.


To me, this article only proves that Johnny's addiction is getting worse and worse since he married Amber. He never had any scandal when he was with Winona, Kate and Vanessa.


----------



## zen1965

^^ He never had any scandal when he was with Winona and Kate??? 
… Recollections may vary.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grande Latte said:


> Worse than a man-child. He's a heavy long term drug and alcohol addict who is out of control and reality. A huge part of him is empty from all the frequent blackouts. I think he has a gentle soul and is a victim, but also an abuser. This article is worth reading.
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ellen-barkin-johnny-depp-bottle_n_62875ef0e4b0edd2d0142fe6
> 
> I have a relative who behaved in a similar manner. When I tried to help, I was punched, hit, and kicked. Of course he had no recollections afterwards. But I'm traumatized to this day. Overtime, everyone distanced themselves.
> 
> Depp doesn't need more work nor money from AH. He needs to be in rehab and work on his health. I'm not saying he's not, but he's not sober either. I wish him well.



All this tells me is that the 'sources' for this article are bitter ex-employees who have grudges against him, and a bitter ex-gf who he claimed was bitter because he dumped her. Not sure how credible it is. However, no one is disputing that he's had issues with substance abuse. The issue is that Amber accused him of being physically abusive towards her, and so far there is zero evidence of that.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Grande Latte said:


> .


whats this mean?


----------



## dangerouscurves

As we've all suspected Amber is the abuser. Whitney, Amber sister committed a perjury. There are receipts.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Crazy how she’s trying to change what the police officers said to imply they recognized her injuries when they didn’t see or testify they did. A puffy face is not the same as being hit in the face with a guy who wears multiple rings. Oh Amber...



interesting
this is the first time I've actually watched her testify.  she stubbornly sticks to her story


----------



## Sferics

dangerouscurves said:


> As we've all suspected Amber is the abuser. Whitney, Amber sister committed a perjury. There are receipts.




Wow.


----------



## purseinsanity

Johnny Depp Gets Support from Women's Domestic Abuse Group
					

Johnny Depp is getting support from what some might think is an unlikely group, but maybe not -- an org protecting abused women and children.




					www.tmz.com
				




interesting that victims rights groups aren’t even buying her story any more.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grande Latte said:


> Worse than a man-child. He's a heavy long term drug and alcohol addict who is out of control and reality. A huge part of him is empty from all the frequent blackouts. I think he has a gentle soul and is a victim, but also an abuser. This article is worth reading.
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ellen-barkin-johnny-depp-bottle_n_62875ef0e4b0edd2d0142fe6
> 
> I have a relative who behaved in a similar manner. When I tried to help, I was punched, hit, and kicked. Of course he had no recollections afterwards. But I'm traumatized to this day. Overtime, everyone distanced themselves.
> 
> Depp doesn't need more work nor money from AH. He needs to be in rehab and work on his health. I'm not saying he's not, but he's not sober either. I wish him well.


But the only one who says he hit Amber is, well, Amber. And I don't think he wants Amber's money. He knows she doesn't have it. But she played dirty and now he retaliates.


----------



## MiniMabel

After watching a couple of clips of her in the witness stand, she is clearly trying to obfuscate and twist facts.......word salad comes to mind.   Is that to try and confuse the jury?  If so, she assumes that they are not smart which is a big mistake because she/we don't know who is amongst them; there could be lawyers, etc.  JD's lawyer has to repeatedly remind her of the specific question because AH tries to wriggle out of a straight answer. Pitiful, really.  Just seeing these clips makes me feel she's being very disingenuous and belligerent. 

And, then, to try and insinuate that all the police officers who testified are liars?!   That's beyond the pale.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I couldn’t understand why he stayed …


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> I couldn’t understand why he stayed …



I can totally understand him. I know a couple of people with borderline personality disorder, thankfully they're not that violent, and their partners stay with them because they think, 'she needs help, I can help her'.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AH's co-star thoughts on Amber....


----------



## Aqua01

Babydoll Chanel said:


> All this tells me is that the 'sources' for this article are bitter ex-employees who have grudges against him, and a bitter ex-gf who he claimed was bitter because he dumped her. Not sure how credible it is. However, no one is disputing that he's had issues with substance abuse. The issue is that Amber accused him of being physically abusive towards her, and so far there is zero evidence of that.


EXACTLY!


----------



## DS2006

dangerouscurves said:


> As we've all suspected Amber is the abuser. Whitney, Amber sister committed a perjury. There are receipts.




I believe this person. I think Amber has used and abused her sister. She needs to detach from Amber. Her friend is the one who cares about her.

(All I know about this court case is what I read on here! So thank you all for the updates!)


----------



## dangerouscurves

zen1965 said:


> ^^ He never had any scandal when he was with Winona and Kate???
> … Recollections may vary.


I'd love to know.


----------



## m_ichele

dangerouscurves said:


> I'd love to know.


Just from my own recollection, he went after a photographer with a piece of wood when he was with Winona and then there was the famous hotel trashing when he was with Kate.


----------



## dangerouscurves

m_ichele said:


> Just from my own recollection, he went after a photographer with a piece of wood when he was with Winona and then there was the famous hotel trashing when he was with Kate.


I would call those misdemeanors. Others have done worse.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’ve been looking at some vids made by Steven C about his time with AH in 2007-8…He’s the only person who told how she was back then, and he thinks a tiger doesn’t change its stripes…Also he makes some good points about the movie stars world he was in being all dirty but because everybody's in it, they won’t tell on one another, he thinks that’s why people just stay shut or corroborate with AH. He also told a story about trashed room AH was renting while filming, it happened after AH had ’an argument‘ with von Reen her partner then…Well if she’s capable of trashing the room when angry who says she wouldn’t do it again, like when with JD…Lies lies lies (under oath)


----------



## Grande Latte

dangerouscurves said:


> I would call those misdemeanors. Others have done worse.



You do realize that you're very pro Depp to the point that you attack everyone who shares different viewpoints and dares to think differently than you. This is very extreme.

What's the point of having a trial then?


----------



## dangerouscurves

I found a very interesting comment on one of the youtube videos on this trial. On the cross-examination, Amber said, she was begged Johnny not to put her on the where she was sitting to prove that Johnny has abused her. That's weird for a victim of DV to say because DV victims normally would be silenced any anyway the abuser can and when the victim is given the chance to talk, she's begging the abuser not to make her prove the alleged DV towards her? Make it make sense.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grande Latte said:


> You do realize that you're very pro Depp to the point that you attack everyone who shares different viewpoints and dares to think differently than you. This is very extreme.


Objection, lack of foundation. Joking. I'm sorry if I come across like I'm attacking those who disagree with me.  Though I'm pro-Johnny, I'm not attacking anyone. It was a rebuttal. I talked about the events and not about anyone in this forum. Chasing after a paparazzi who harass you might not be the thing to do but it's still just ia misdemeanor in my opinion, he was always protective of his loved ones. Are there anything damning thing Johnny did in his previous relationship?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Chagall said:


> I don’t like what I see of AH but I think you can still be a victim even if you fight like hell against your abuser on a daily basis.  Even if you are constantly standing up to them. Even if you have to surround yourself with supporters. That is no way to live that would take its toll on you. She comes across as hysterical and unhinged but the likes of JD wouldn’t make any existing mental health issues any better.


From the horse’s mouth


----------



## Sferics

dangerouscurves said:


> I would call those misdemeanors. Others have done worse.


Yes, but it was seen scandalous then. 
He (and his girls) were wild children then. Nothing wrong with that, and it was never awful, imho.


----------



## Katinahat

The whole thing about DV is that it’s so often completely behind closed doors. Perpetrators can, and do, convince the world they are normal functional people. We will never know what really went in in this relationship. Anger and other emotional issues are so tied up in past trauma the whole thing can be a vicious circle where trauma begets trauma.

Unfortunately, while some high profile cases encourage ordinary people to come forward to speak about what has happened in their lives, others, like this media circus, do not. Instead, it increases thought that there will be so many questions and disbelief it’s not worth the pain of trying to prove the secret, hidden and possibly unprovable.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sferics said:


> Yes, but it was seen scandalous then.
> He (and his girls) were wild children then. Nothing wrong with that, and it was never awful, imho.


I see your point


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> The whole thing about DV is that it’s so often completely behind closed doors. Perpetrators can, and do, convince the world they are normal functional people. We will never know what really went in in this relationship. Anger and other emotional issues are so tied up in past trauma the whole thing can be a vicious circle where trauma begets trauma.
> 
> Unfortunately, while some high profile cases encourage ordinary people to come forward to speak about what has happened in their lives, others, like this media circus, do not. Instead, it increases thought that there will be so many questions and disbelief it’s not worth the pain of trying to prove the secret, hidden and possibly unprovable.


OK. I see where you're coming from. Alas, this is Amber who wrote the op-ed and have her photos with bruises everywhere on gossip tabloids, who recorded Johnny trying to prove the alleged abuse and even reported of a DV to the police. I believe those who report an abuse would want to prove that the abuser is guilty of DV.


----------



## Sferics

dangerouscurves said:


> AH's co-star thoughts on Amber....




Taking home a female stripper from a strip club and then trashing the flat when getting caught by the partner?
 

BTW: This feeling grows stronger:



Sferics said:


> Sorry weird, but the vibes I get from her:
> A* male *psychopath full of (self)hate trapped in a striking beautiful female body and face which he needs to "keep" to use it to make money.



Imho, they were all bewitched by her (former) beauty and her aggressive (masculine) use of sexuality.


----------



## dangerouscurves




----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


>



that's not giggling....Johnny is laughing out loud 
or supressing the laughing out loud


----------



## kemilia

And the trial resumes tomorrow, Monday, right?


----------



## scarlet555

Is there I’m confirmation that Jennifer Howell will testify ??


----------



## m_ichele

scarlet555 said:


> Is there I’m confirmation that Jennifer Howell will testify ??


I read it will be a recorded deposition and JD is going on the stand again.


----------



## Addicted to bags

In case someone doesn't know who Jennifer Howell is...









						Who is Jennifer Howell? Controversial Depp trial declaration goes viral
					

A leaked declaration, allegedly from Jennifer Howell, has resurfaced after Amber Heard's lawyers claimed it was falsely procured.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

dangerouscurves said:


> AH's co-star thoughts on Amber....




Mh...that face is obviously a much younger version, but not as refined as in her prime. Maybe that much praised symmetry and beauty is owed to a skilled plastic surgeon and not Mother Nature.


----------



## sdkitty

m_ichele said:


> I read it will be a recorded deposition and JD is going on the stand again.


how long has this been going on? two weeks?


----------



## m_ichele

sdkitty said:


> how long has this been going on? two weeks?


 it started mid April I think?? So 4 maybe 5 weeks now? It’s supposed to be done before the holiday weekend. Each side has so many hours allotted to present (I assume they had equal time, but I don’t know for sure) and from what I’ve seen online, JD still has 18 hours to use if needed while AH only has around 8.


----------



## dangerouscurves

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Mh...that face is obviously a much younger version, but not as refined as in her prime. Maybe that much praised symmetry and beauty is owed to a skilled plastic surgeon and not Mother Nature.


Yes, there's a breakdown of her plastic surgeries by Lorry Hill in Youtube (opinion, not facts).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grande Latte said:


> You do realize that you're very pro Depp to the point that you attack everyone who shares different viewpoints and dares to think differently than you. This is very extreme.
> 
> What's the point of having a trial then?



responding to a post on an online celebrity gossip thread by saying 'others have done worse' is *hardly* an attack, don't you think? A different viewpoint is not an 'attack.' By that logic, same can be said of your comment, no?


----------



## Sferics

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Maybe that much praised symmetry and beauty is owed to a skilled plastic surgeon and not Mother Nature.



I hate to be fair in this case, but she started at a very good basis


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sferics said:


> I hate to be fair in this case, but she started at a very good basis


Yes. I agree. I think she doesn't look good in the court room due to her make-up. But over all I have to say she's very beautiful, even before PS. She doesn't look like those IG models, but overall she has a very strong sex-appeal.


----------



## bisousx

Wait, are people saying Amber Heard has gotten plastic surgery? I don’t see any work done worth mentioning tbh. Looks like she was born beautiful. Imagine how much more gorgeous she would be if she lived a life without drugs and drama. I don’t think contorting her face in the courtroom is good for wrinkle prevention


----------



## sdkitty

Johnny interacting with fans.  appreciating one's fans and being nice to them is good but he seems kinda silly here








						Johnny Depp Does Famous Jack Sparrow Voice For Fans Outside Of Trial In Viral Video
					

"The Pirates of the Caribbean" actor offered fans a performance while he left the ongoing trial against ex-wife Amber Heard.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## lallybelle

LMAO... this Doc is trying to diagnose Depp when he hasn't had an evaluation. His lawyer is killing me with this Cross. Doc is PISSED. Holy lol.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Kate Moss coming to defend JD on stand! Wow, what a development


----------



## sdkitty

Consumer2much said:


> Kate Moss coming to defend JD on stand! Wow, what a development


today?


----------



## Deleted 698298

lallybelle said:


> LMAO... this Doc is trying to diagnose Depp when he hasn't had an evaluation. His lawyer is killing me with this Cross. Doc is PISSED. Holy lol.


The first one or the second one (the brows lol)? I think CV nailed the cross-exam with bloody tissue and glass photo which doc1 didn’t even examine in his work leading to his conclusions…the next one the psychiatrist and IPV … I think this is unfortunate for JD that they’re bringing up brain damage from drinking and AH’s behavioural changes due to IPV these subjects are delicate and one shouldn’t speculate yet both sides seem to, AH‘s team calling ‘specialists’ who testify based on other peoples’ testimonies (what a joke!) and JD’s team not calling on those specialists who operate with first hand knowledge of mentioned situations…
EDIT: the doc no 2 is called Spigel. He confirmed that JDs behaviours are consistent with drug abuse and that he’s a perpetrator in IPV


----------



## Deleted 698298

sdkitty said:


> today?


Wednesday supposedly


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bisousx said:


> Wait, are people saying Amber Heard has gotten plastic surgery? I don’t see any work done worth mentioning tbh. Looks like she was born beautiful. Imagine how much more gorgeous she would be if she lived a life without drugs and drama. I don’t think contorting her face in the courtroom is good for wrinkle prevention



I know! She's so, so stunning. Truly a beautiful girl. But unfortunately not as lovely inside, is she


----------



## bunnycat

I have tried not too look because it's kind of like looking at a train wreck... but finally did this weekend. I watched the Dr witness today testimony and cross examination. Is it just me or does he constantly contradict himself? (And can't make a straight answer or in fact any answer at all hardly....) I'm not even a lawyer and there seemed like there were so many holes it has no credibility.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lallybelle said:


> LMAO... this Doc is trying to diagnose Depp when he hasn't had an evaluation. His lawyer is killing me with this Cross. Doc is PISSED. Holy lol.


 IKR?!?!


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’ve just realised something. Could it be that JD‘s lawyers are pulling faces/laughing (unprofessionally) to signal to the jury when they think the opposition is wrong or making a mistake or untruthful - so ultimately trying to sway the jury? I’ve noticed this when dr Sigel was making a bit of a fool of himself during his questioning, JD’s team we’re very animated…


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, there's a breakdown of her plastic surgeries by Lorry Hill in Youtube (opinion, not facts).


Yes, I watched it the other day. This is the second analysis, adding the cheek stuff... 

Until Lorry, I always thought Amber was a natural beauty, other than the nose and teeth.  The work they get can be very subtle!  Until they go too far that is.


----------



## scarlet555

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know! She's so, so stunning. Truly a beautiful girl. But unfortunately not as lovely inside, is she


She is not ugly, but, after her courtroom acting, can't unsee the grimacing and over acting...


----------



## haute okole

Consumer2much said:


> I’ve just realised something. Could it be that JD‘s lawyers are pulling faces/laughing (unprofessionally) to signal to the jury when they think the opposition is wrong or making a mistake or untruthful - so ultimately trying to sway the jury? I’ve noticed this when dr Sigel was making a bit of a fool of himself during his questioning, JD’s team we’re very animated…


That typically backfires, because you never know if a juror connects with a witness that is being antagonized by trial counsel.  The attorneys are in a position of power in a courtroom.  To pull faces or make fun of a witness trapped In the witness box as an attorney fires question after question at a witness looks very bad.  It appears as if the attorney is bullying the witness.  Let the jury decide a witness’ credibility, don’t insult the jurors’ intelligence by being overly theatrical.  BTW, I have not watched one moment of this trial, so I really can’t comment on the attorneys‘ performance or effectiveness.  I will say, I think that even if JD loses this case, he has already achieved his objective.  Amber Heard is an ugly pariah and box office poison.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Consumer2much said:


> Kate Moss coming to defend JD on stand! Wow, what a development



Gosh this is all so messy.


----------



## Deleted 698298

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Gosh this is all so messy.


Yup. But I’m not surprised, he’s doing everything he can, looks like it’s really important to him that people don’t associate him with DV, IPV…
Also, I think it’s said KateMoss will do a video call not appear in person. We shall see  on Wed.


----------



## scarlet555

what's up with that psychiatrist?  is he even qualified?  seems so odd...


----------



## purseinsanity

Consumer2much said:


> I’ve been looking at some vids made by Steven C about his time with AH in 2007-8…He’s the only person who told how she was back then, and he thinks a tiger doesn’t change its stripes…Also he makes some good points about the movie stars world he was in being all dirty but because everybody's in it, they won’t tell on one another, he thinks that’s why people just stay shut or corroborate with AH. He also told a story about trashed room AH was renting while filming, it happened after AH had ’an argument‘ with von Reen her partner then…Well if she’s capable of trashing the room when angry who says she wouldn’t do it again, like when with JD…Lies lies lies (under oath)


I'm sorry (I haven't been following this except in the thread), who's Steven C?


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> how long has this been going on? two weeks?


Seems like an eternity.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> how long has this been going on? two weeks?


Things the sixth week and it’s the final week of the trial.


----------



## dangerouscurves

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sorry (I haven't been following this except in the thread), who's Steven C?


Amber's co-star who Amber also hung out with.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sorry (I haven't been following this except in the thread), who's Steven C?



He talked seeing that amber did cocaine and that he saw the aftermath of a physical between amber and her girlfriend Tasha (sp?). 








						Steven Crowley: I saw Amber Heard do cocaine, so she's lying
					

Steven Crowley knows Amber Heard well, as they starred together in the movie 'Never Back Down', and he has stated that he saw her doing cocaine back then.  That movie was released




					www.marca.com


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## lallybelle

LOL this lady comparing Jason Momoa, Gal Gadot (Wonder Woman) and Zendaya! to this chicks career. OH HELL NO.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lallybelle said:


> LOL this lady comparing Jason Momoa, Gal Gadot (Wonder Woman) and Zendaya! to this chicks career. OH HELL NO.


And she doesn't know about the movies and the stars in these movies that she claimed she compared Amber and her films to. She sounds like a fraud.


----------



## lallybelle

dangerouscurves said:


> And she doesn't know about the movies and the stars in these movies that she claimed she compared Amber and her films to. She sounds like a fraud.


And Chris Pine - you do he was Captain Kirk right???? lololololololololololololol


----------



## Luvbolide

bisousx said:


> Wait, are people saying Amber Heard has gotten plastic surgery? I don’t see any work done worth mentioning tbh. Looks like she was born beautiful. Imagine how much more gorgeous she would be if she lived a life without drugs and drama. I don’t think contorting her face in the courtroom is good for wrinkle prevention



When I was a kid and made faces my mother used to say that if I didn’t stop with the faces, my face would freeze that way.  Sounds like Amber needs that admonition!


----------



## bagsforme

They spent to much time with that lady trying to prove how much money she lost. And the orthopaedic dr who didn't treat him but speculated he couldn't have broken finger with a bottle.  The psychiatrist.  
I truly think all Heards witnesses have hurt her.  Depps lawyers are killing them. 
Whiteny's testimony sounded so rehearsed.  Her wording was almost identical to ambers in particular when she said "when he's not on drugs he's sunshine"
Looks like his witness lineup is going to crush it.  In particular Moss and the flight attentdant who he supposedly grabbed her arm.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Has anyone seen this load of bull?


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> Johnny interacting with fans.  appreciating one's fans and being nice to them is good but he seems kinda silly here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Does Famous Jack Sparrow Voice For Fans Outside Of Trial In Viral Video
> 
> 
> "The Pirates of the Caribbean" actor offered fans a performance while he left the ongoing trial against ex-wife Amber Heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



This really irks me because it’s adding to the circus environment of the trial. Like when someone brought lamas and Johnny and his lawyers are petting them. It’s ok to acknowledge the fans but it comes off as gloating to be interacting that much before and after court. Like look at me my fans love and adore me and look at Heard no fans are here for her. 



Consumer2much said:


> I’ve just realised something. Could it be that JD‘s lawyers are pulling faces/laughing (unprofessionally) to signal to the jury when they think the opposition is wrong or making a mistake or untruthful - so ultimately trying to sway the jury? I’ve noticed this when dr Sigel was making a bit of a fool of himself during his questioning, JD’s team we’re very animated…



It comes off as unprofessional to make so many faces. But it also makes me wonder how he’s made it this far as a lawyer without a better poker face in court. It kind of makes it feel like they’ve already accomplished what they hope to accomplish with this case and the rest is just gravy for them. 



bagsforme said:


> They spent to much time with that lady trying to prove how much money she lost. And the orthopaedic dr who didn't treat him but speculated he couldn't have broken finger with a bottle.  The psychiatrist.
> I truly think all Heards witnesses have hurt her.  Depps lawyers are killing them.
> Whiteny's testimony sounded so rehearsed.  Her wording was almost identical to ambers in particular when she said "when he's not on drugs he's sunshine"
> Looks like his witness lineup is going to crush it.  In particular Moss and the flight attentdant who he supposedly grabbed her arm.



The most telling part of Whitney’s testimony is the look on Ambers face the entire time, if looks could kill. Whitney looked like she was very nervous about making a mistake or going off script. Ironically her making a comment about Johny being sunshine when not on drugs. While she herself admitted to one of the incidents discussed was during one of the rare times she herself was sober.


----------



## Luvbolide

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone seen this load of bull?




I don’t know what this woman is doing.  She had her video depo taken but apparently decided not to bother to use it to prepare and she is making a fool out of herself.  And another belly flop by AH’s lawyers.  Sigh…


----------



## hermes_lemming

Luvbolide said:


> I don’t know what this woman is doing.  She had her video depo taken but apparently decided not to bother to use it to prepare and she is making a fool out of herself.  And another belly flop by AH’s lawyers.  Sigh…


I'm just waiting for Kate Moss to take the stand


----------



## dangerouscurves

Johnny's lawyers were really on fire, weren't they? Dr. Spiegel looked really sus to me. Looks like he was on drugs or something. Dr. Moore looked normal but you'd do anything to get paid 5000$ a day. Thank God for the intelligence of Johnny's lawyers.


----------



## scarlet555

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone seen this load of bull?



How can someone in the industry not know any movies of the actors she has compared crazy herd to ?
again I am not too happy with JD lawyers, watching defense witness  doing word salad to confuse the jury and JD lawyer not redirecting their points so the jury will not be confused.  I have to stop watching TV lawyers.  Then you see real life lawyers and you don’t know what’s going on.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Would you trust this Dr to be your psychiatrist? Why did he say MY VICTIM? WTH?


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> How can someone in the industry not know any movies of the actors she has compared crazy herd to ?
> again I am not too happy with JD lawyers, watching defense witness  doing word salad to confuse the jury and JD lawyer not redirecting their points so the jury will not be confused.  I have to stop watching TV lawyers.  Then you see real life lawyers and you don’t know what’s going on.


Makes me wonder how she's an expert..... It's so weird to me that you actually PAY someone to testify in the US courts. These supposedly experts sounds to me like they just speculate and give opinions. Not facts. Aquaman, the greatest movie of all time? SMGDH.


----------



## Deleted 698298

dangerouscurves said:


> Makes me wonder how she's an expert..... It's so weird to me that you actually PAY someone to testify in the US courts. These supposedly experts sounds to me like they just speculate and give opinions. Not facts. Aquaman, the greatest movie of all time? SMGDH.


What the ‘experts do’in court  is called *expert opinion *
Why it’s allowed in court - no idea! To me this is biased (they’re paid by either side) and loosely based on facts as we could hear yesterday (dr Moore and film ‘expert’). Why?!

Dr Spigel is not of this world!What was he on?


----------



## dangerouscurves

HILARIOUS


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> What the ‘experts do’in court  is called *expert opinion *
> Why it’s allowed in court - no idea! To me this is biased (they’re paid by either side) and loosely based on facts as we could hear yesterday (dr Moore and film ‘expert’). Why?!
> 
> Dr Spigel is not of this world!What was he on?


 US justice system baffles me.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Johnny's lawyers were really on fire, weren't they? Dr. Spiegel looked really sus to me. Looks like he was on drugs or something. Dr. Moore looked normal but you'd do anything to get paid 5000$ a day. Thank God for the intelligence of Johnny's lawyers.



This is probably the dr that heard’s team was looking for.


----------



## bagsforme

uhpharm01 said:


> This is probably the dr that heard’s team was looking for.



 Now that is hilarious and wouldn't surprise me if they mixed them up the way the trial is going for them.  I really don't think the one on the stand was "on" anything.  He just seems to be a very odd person.  

Agree all the laughs and eye rolls from JD and team are unprofessional!  As well as the hugs and such with the female lawyer who everyone thinks he's dating.  Couldn't she get disbarred?  However JD would never go for someone that sensible.  He's gong to back with a 25 year old in no time.  

Did you see yesterday where they had to remove a lady in the courtroom for yelling to JD that he's the father of her child.  

It is a circus but I'll be the first to admit I'm watching because of that and its better than any realty show.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bagsforme said:


> Now that is hilarious and wouldn't surprise me if they mixed them up the way the trial is going for them.  I really don't think the one on the stand was "on" anything.  He just seems to be a very odd person.
> 
> Agree all the laughs and eye rolls from JD and team are unprofessional!  As well as the hugs and such with the female lawyer who everyone thinks he's dating.  Couldn't she get disbarred?  However JD would never go for someone that sensible.  He's gong to back with a 25 year old in no time.
> 
> Did you see yesterday where they had to remove a lady in the courtroom for yelling to JD that he's the father of her child.
> 
> It is a circus but I'll be the first to admit I'm watching because of that and its better than any realty show.


yesssss it is a circus I have to agree. It will go down as the trial of the decade if not the century. It reminds me of that movie with Kathleen Turner, War of The Roses.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

dangerouscurves said:


> US justice system baffles me.



I had to pick up my jaw off the floor after I learned due to the Josh Duggar case that it is perfectly accepted - maybe even expected - to have family members and friends write to the judge to tell him the offender is such a great guy and therefore should really only be sentenced to the minimum if at all. Like...what. Try this sh*t in Germany and you'll probably be fined.


----------



## kemilia

Luvbolide said:


> I don’t know what this woman is doing.  She had her video depo taken but apparently decided not to bother to use it to prepare and she is making a fool out of herself.  And another belly flop by AH’s lawyers.  Sigh…


I know more about what these actors have been in and I haven't been to a movie in years (pandemic)--and this is her job that she gets paid tons for. She might be taking a hit to her own career based on this testimony.


----------



## lallybelle

I mean that lady's testimony did go on WAY to long yesterday, but I was amused at his lawyer picking apart her examples of actors she used to base AH's supposed career trajectory to assess the damages.

The Doc was another flop. From what I understand expert witnesses are allowed to rely on reports etc and it's not considered heresy, they just can't say "so & so's opinion is"...etc. But when it comes to sometime like psychology & diagnosis there must have been an evaluation of the subject. So while the Doc said somethings that could have sounded bad such as certain traits he attributed to JD common to DV, it was easy to pick apart that this Doc shouldn't be witness stand diagnosing him. If I am misunderstanding any legal points, any lawyers please correct.

Now JD's lawyers have about 15 hrs left for their rebuttal case, AH only has about 4 hrs left.


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I had to pick up my jaw off the floor after I learned due to the Josh Duggar case that it is perfectly accepted - maybe even expected - to have family members and friends write to the judge to tell him the offender is such a great guy and therefore should really only be sentenced to the minimum if at all. Like...what. Try this sh*t in Germany and you'll probably be fined.



Well, to be fair, courts in the U.S. also allow the victims and the victims' family to also appear in court and/or also write letters explaining the impact of the crime on them and why they want the maximum sentence (or some other sentence) once a trial is concluded. For example, victims' families can ask/request that a person be sentenced to life without parole, as opposed to the death penalty, due to their religious beliefs.   The court doesn't have to go along with what the victims' family (or what the perpetrator's family and friends) want but can take it into consideration. I kind of like it, it gives the judge the opportunity to weigh all sorts of factors when sentencing, though I'd come down heavily on the side of what the victim and victim's family wants.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I'm sure he's going to love being dragged into court to testify. All it can do is make Bettany look bad. Being friends with Johnny is more trouble than it's worth.


Paul's wife, Jennifer Connelly, was on Colbert last night (promoting Top Gun).  She looks beautiful and seems like a pretty nice, down to earth person.  This whole thing must be embarrassing for Paul and her.


----------



## bunnycat

scarlet555 said:


> How can someone in the industry not know any movies of the actors she has compared crazy herd to ?
> again I am not too happy with JD lawyers, watching defense witness  doing word salad to confuse the jury and JD lawyer not redirecting their points so the jury will not be confused.  I have to stop watching TV lawyers.  Then you see real life lawyers and you don’t know what’s going on.



What I thought was most bizarre was that she admitted to being paid over the past few years of "research" $60K, but also said she has no idea what is on Heard's resume when asked a question about it. In addition to not knowing much about the other people's CV either (which doesn't exactly make her sound like an expert in her field).


----------



## dangerouscurves

bunnycat said:


> What I thought was most bizarre was that she admitted to being paid over the past few years of "research" $60K, but also said she has no idea what is on Heard's resume when asked a question about it. In addition to not knowing much about the other people's CV either (which doesn't exactly make her sound like an expert in her field).


----------



## bunnycat

dangerouscurves said:


> HILARIOUS




I wasn't able to make it through the whole thing....


----------



## Addicted to bags

dangerouscurves said:


> Would you trust this Dr to be your psychiatrist? Why did he say MY VICTIM? WTH?



Did they find this Dr. in the discount bin somewhere?


----------



## Addicted to bags

The President of DC film production indicates AH did not have chemistry with Jason Momoa at about the 5 minute mark (if you want to skip to it.) Don't think she'll work with Warner Brothers again. She lies about things she doesn't have to. She had claimed her role on Aquaman had been diminished because of JD.


----------



## scarlet555

Addicted to bags said:


> The President of DC film production indicates AH did not have chemistry with Jason Momoa at about the 5 minute mark (if you want to skip to it.) Don't think she'll work with Warner Brothers again. She lies about things she doesn't have to. She had claimed her role on Aquaman had been diminished because of JD.




Even if it were true that her screen time was decreased, WB are not going to admit it, I also found their chemistry odd, and didn't like Mamoa and Turd's scenes together.  And her acting was so horrid...
Bad press is a reason why you'd be fired or let go from a job, they can't risk 1 billion dollar enterprise on some crazy chick, listening to the recording of her taunting JD to tell a court that he was abused and how they will laugh at him and saying she hit him, but not punched him, that he's a cry baby, wow, from the recording, it seems JD was a victim trying to get away from his aggressor.  He may have abused her too, her claim is not enough though.

Also her saying she used a 'bruise kit' then correcting herself, because a bruise kit is what theater makeup artist use to create a bruise, weird slip up, and there are plenty of pictures of her having one apparently.  Don't know why JD lawyers don't bring it up in court.  online detectives are amazing...

Sadly, I have had a black eye before, don't ask, and I would never have used the word 'bruise kit' as I used maybelline stick concealer that was amazing and still available today... a victim of DV would not say or call it a bruise kit, it would remind them too much of the bruise they have to look at in the mirror everyday, people that didn't use a bruise kit would just say they used concealer. 

And furthermore, I was reminded of the OJ trial and how those lawyers were so articulate and good, compared to JD's lawyers, and Turd's lawyer.


----------



## scarlet555

more credible than Turd's lady professional witnesses, Arnold chick.


----------



## ctimec

lallybelle said:


> I mean that lady's testimony did go on WAY to long yesterday, but I was amused at his lawyer picking apart her examples of actors she used to base AH's supposed career trajectory to assess the damages.



She basically disproved AH’s own damages valuation. That AH has lost or is set to loose 100mil is crazy considering her career. The comps were absurd.

I’ve never understood why AH wanted to be the “face of DV” to represent it as some sort of brand influencer. That’s a mantle I imagine a lot of survivors wouldn’t want to bear.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> How can someone in the industry not know any movies of the actors she has compared crazy herd to ?
> again I am not too happy with JD lawyers, watching defense witness  doing word salad to confuse the jury and JD lawyer not redirecting their points so the jury will not be confused.  I have to stop watching TV lawyers.  Then you see real life lawyers and you don’t know what’s going on.


I got through 2 minutes and I was out. The lawyers are insufferable.


----------



## LittleStar88

Amber Heard and Jason Momoa lacked natural 'chemistry' in 'Aquaman,' president of DC Films testifies | CNN
					

The head of DC Films, which produced "Aquaman," testified that the creative team had concerns about Amber Heard's role in the film's sequel over a lack of chemistry with co-star Jason Momoa.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Imagine being the only one who lacks chemistry with Jason momoa? Lol. I recall her dissing him onset something along the lines of him annoying her on set while she was reading. Let's be real the only reason why aquaman was successful was because of Jason no one watched aquaman for Amber. I think that she is only hetro if the man can benefit her and her career. Depp gave her wealth and statuses and Musk gave her more wealth and connections. Jason was of no use to her or her career so she couldn't be bothered to do more than the bare minimum around him. And her bare minimum is why they considered recasting her role. It had nothing to do with Depp it was because of her doing a bad job. 

I hope whatever judge is given the emergency order to block the TMZ video throws it out. The fact that they waited until the day before the source is supposed to testify is really suss. They've had years to do this but waited until today?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Who are we supporting then? I know nothing about her I have to say - quick summary for the Brit here is Johnny D a baddie ? Hope not


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Imagine being the only one who lacks chemistry with Jason momoa? Lol. I recall her dissing him onset something along the lines of him annoying her on set while she was reading. Let's be real the only reason why aquaman was successful was because of Jason no one watched aquaman for Amber. I think that she is only hetro if the man can benefit her and her career. Depp gave her wealth and statuses and Musk gave her more wealth and connections. Jason was of no use to her or her career so she couldn't be bothered to do more than the bare minimum around him. And her bare minimum is why they considered recasting her role. It had nothing to do with Depp it was because of her doing a bad job.
> 
> I hope whatever judge is given the emergency order to block the TMZ video throws it out. The fact that they waited until the day before the source is supposed to testify is really suss. They've had years to do this but waited until today?


Yep. If it hadnt been Amber's team, why try to hide it? It really speaks volume about this case.


----------



## Deleted 698298

After all that rebuttal from JD’s team and their witnesses I can at least say that the reason will prevail! Facts are still facts and numbers are numbers, phew…


----------



## SouthTampa

Off topic, but am I the only one who thinks this is artistic?   I think it is great graffiti art.


----------



## lallybelle

Yes holy wow @ the rebuttal expert on the films etc AND their Doc. Took a figurative crap all over AH's "experts". The most interesting thing yesterday was Jennifer Howell. Saying she was being attacked by AH's lawyer and saying it wasn't what she agreed to and leaving her zoom testimony. Whew. The TMZ thing is VERY interesting in that, you would expect them to protect a "source" *coughAHcough* BUT they are claiming copyright over the video as well, SO this means the video was not only leaked but PURCHASED by them or how would they hold a copyright? Geee...I wonder who could have sold them them the video? Hmmm...I'm stumped..not.


----------



## scarlet555

Kate Moss looks so gorgeous Is all I can say…


----------



## 1LV

Day-um!  Would have loved a split screen showing Kate and Amber while Kate was testifying!


----------



## sdkitty

1LV said:


> Day-um!  Would have loved a split screen showing Kate and Amber while Kate was testifying!


the one shot of Amber wasn't good....she looked pissed


----------



## 1LV

sdkitty said:


> the one shot of Amber wasn't good....she looked pissed


So true!  It was that shot that made me wish I could have seen her expression the entire time Kate was on the stand.


----------



## bag-mania

elvisfan4life said:


> *Who are we supporting then?* I know nothing about her I have to say - quick summary for the Brit here is Johnny D a baddie ? Hope not



Pick your poison. Neither one is likable to me. She may be a nasty liar who faked domestic abuse. He’s a weirdo substance abusing movie star who is used to people adoring him for just existing. Both are gross people from what I can tell.


----------



## Deleted 698298

scarlet555 said:


> Kate Moss looks so gorgeous Is all I can say…



Aside from the obvious, she’s so darn lovely!, did anyone notice JD’s smile after she finished and was thanked by his lawyers? That was some nostalgia and good memories in his smile


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> Kate Moss looks so gorgeous Is all I can say…



Off topic, she looks so much better here than on the MET Gala


----------



## dangerouscurves

Unrelated to this trial. Everyone who knows Johnny says he's a kind soul. I saw a video of him receiving a teddy bear from a fan, after he got it, his bodyguard tried to take the teddy bear from him and he pushed away his bodyguard's hand. I think it was really sweet of him.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> the one shot of Amber wasn't good....she looked pissed


I can feel the tension in her forehead from here!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kate Moss aged extremely well for someone who had a lot of late nights under her belt. And she doesn’t look puffed up with fillers or anything either, but she’s probably made some tweaks over the years.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I can feel the tension in her forehead from here!


you'd think if she was so good at manipulating men she could put on a straight face in the courtroom


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> Pick your poison. Neither one is likable to me. She may be a nasty liar who faked domestic abuse. He’s a weirdo substance abusing movie star who is used to people adoring him for just existing. Both are gross people from what I can tell.



Thank you saved me reading back pages and pages


----------



## lallybelle

TMZ was shot down.


----------



## dangerouscurves

dangerouscurves said:


> Unrelated to this trial. Everyone who knows Johnny says he's a kind soul. I saw a video of him receiving a teddy bear from a fan, after he got it, his bodyguard tried to take the teddy bear from him and he pushed away his bodyguard's hand. I think it was really sweet of him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OMG!!! The ex-TMZ guy is on the witness chair. I hope he's exposing Amber.


----------



## scarlet555

dangerouscurves said:


> OMG!!! The ex-TMZ guy is on the witness chair. I hope he's exposing Amber.


keep us updated, we are at work and can't get on live, lol


----------



## lallybelle

TMZ guy doesn't say her directly, BUT was asked how long verification takes for them to get a copyright. He said if they know the direct source 15 mins. Then he was asked in this case how long did it take - you guessed it 15 mins. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

And HOLY ****, her pictures were through photo editing program, not just direct from the camera.

Damn she's screwed.


----------



## bunnycat

lallybelle said:


> TMZ guy doesn't say her directly, BUT was asked how long verification takes for them to get a copyright. He said if they know the direct source 15 mins. Then he was asked in this case how long did it take - you guessed it 15 mins. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> And HOLY ****, her pictures were through photo editing program, not just direct from the camera.
> 
> Damn she's screwed.



Yeah- saw all that. They definitely saved their fireworks for the end. I do hope by not directly naming a source, the guy can avoid a legal battle with TMZ.


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> keep us updated, we are at work and can't get on live, lol


Yep. He confirmed that the video was from Amber's team since TMZ has to verify the source when they want to have the copyright of a video.


----------



## dangerouscurves

There's a little part of me that feel really bad for Amber. But then she deserves it. Even if she wins she'll never get any high-profile rules in Hollywood.


----------



## pixiejenna

elvisfan4life said:


> Who are we supporting then? I know nothing about her I have to say - quick summary for the Brit here is Johnny D a baddie ? Hope not



Each side is the ahole. IMO Amber is the slightly bigger ahole. Johnny isn’t a saint by any means, he has a history of drug and alcohol abuse. Amber has documented DV charges from her previous wife and mental health issues. While I can’t imagine being married to someone with substance abuse a lot of fun he at least acknowledges his behavior and owns it Amber doesn’t acknowledge any wrongdoing she is a Perpetual victim. Amber also jumped onto the me too movement and basically make herself the spokesperson for abuse in a oped which was ghostwritten lol. Which cost Johnny work because who wants to be tied to a abuser? He lost his job with Disney and whatever future earnings he would have made with pirates(which seemed to be never ending I didn’t even know they did more than 2 movies and apparently are working on #5 without Johnny). This is why he sued her for defamation from the oped article.

Despite all of the pictures and video Amber has taken of them in the course of their marriage, none of it actually shows johnny abusing her. Also not one witness despite her claims that multiple people saw his abuse. She never received any medical treatment for several “broken noses” and other claims she made. But we do have photographs of Johnny with black eyes, her hands scratched up (probably from punching someone/something), medical records from when she severed his finger and he had to get it reattached, audio of her gaslighting her abuse to him and mocking him telling him to tell the world because no one would believe him, and multiple witnesses claiming that she hit Johnny. I think that they both abused each other I think she instigated it more and was much more violent. 

So no real winners I think that Johnnys main goal was to clear his name and show her for her true colors. Which I think that he has accomplished what he wanted in the publics eye and the ruling is going to be somewhat irrelevant beyond bragging rights. A bunch of large numbers were thrown out there, not sure if the jury decides on the amount or the judge dose. I hope they decide that the loosing side has to pay the legal fees for the other side and then something really nominal like $100.


----------



## bunnycat

They've already attempted to change their tune in the cross. Now asking if there was any "international" tampering they can detect... (of course they can't detect intentional....so much reaching....)


----------



## purseinsanity

dangerouscurves said:


> Makes me wonder how she's an expert..... It's so weird to me that you actually PAY someone to testify in the US courts. These supposedly experts sounds to me like they just speculate and give opinions. Not facts. Aquaman, the greatest movie of all time? SMGDH.


100%.  The problem is both sides can find an "expert" to testify on their behalf.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Daaaaang!!! The expert witness said Amber's bruises photo believed to have been doctored on a PC, not directly the result of a selfie made from an iPhone (Amber has an iPhone on these 'bruise selfies).


----------



## bagsforme

The text messages they showed from JD were damaging today.  But then the photo editing guy came on stand.  Are they trying to say she photoshopped the bruise on there or she enhanced the color?  Cause that's two completely different things.  
Can text messages be altered?  He's saying he didn't write them.  Possibly she took his phone and sent them when he was passed out.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Imagine being the only one who lacks chemistry with Jason momoa?


Shouldn't the producers realize the chemistry was missing before they hired her.

What are casting agents for if not to find a pretty female who has chemistry with the star of the move.


----------



## Jayne1

A makeup artist on Instagram posted an interesting take about Amber's testimony.

She said Amber testified that she would carry her "bruise kit" and then corrected herself and said "concealer" to cover her bruises.

The makeup artist thought it was a slip of the tongue and actually did carry a bruise kit. Then she showed us her palette of creme shades bruise kit and how it is used to mimic the colours that occur in the skin throughout the lifespan of a bruise.

From Ben Nye's website, for example:













						Pro Bruises Wheel (EW-1) - Ben Nye
					






					www.bennye.com


----------



## SouthTampa

From what I have heard is that in the beginning they got along well.  With time, they began not to get along.  Apparently she would be annoyed by him interrupting her reading.   However, he did push for her to remain in Aquaman 2.  I think her biggest problem is she is not a like able person.


----------



## sdkitty

SouthTampa said:


> From what I have heard is that in the beginning they got along well.  With time, they began not to get along.  Apparently she would be annoyed by him interrupting her reading.   However, he did push for her to remain in Aquaman 2.  I think her biggest problem is she is not a like able person.


apparently she's likeable enough when she wants to be.  Jason must not have been of interest to her


----------



## Aqua01

bag-mania said:


> Pick your poison. Neither one is likable to me. She may be a nasty liar who faked domestic abuse. He’s a weirdo substance abusing movie star who is used to people adoring him for just existing. Both are gross people from what I can tell.


How is that even comparable? How is someone suffering from substance abuse gross, and disgusting? And how is someone like that compared to a nasty, manipulative, scheming, and mean-spirited lying biatch?
"Weird" is in the eye of the beholder.
And even if he's weird, I'd take that any day over evil.


----------



## pixiejenna

When the TMZ former employee testified Ambers lawyer accused him of doing this for his 15 minutes of fame. He snapped back that he’s not and TMZ is very litigious, he’s putting himself at risk for them coming after him. He also said the same thing could be said about her looking for her 15 minutes of fame by taking Amber heard as her client. Boom she clearly doesn’t know a thing about TMZ and how quick they are thinking on their feet and they are in fact very litigious. But the look on the faces of the people in the court when he said it was hilarious. Lots of new amber memes out. Her face while she’s suffering PTSD in the beginning of the trial sad and tearless crying and today when she heard Johnny recounting her abuse towards him it was smiles, smirks, and laughing. Not the face of someone who is afraid of her “abuser”.


----------



## 1LV

pixiejenna said:


> When the TMZ former employee testified Ambers lawyer accused him of doing this for his 15 minutes of fame. He snapped back that he’s not and TMZ is very litigious, he’s putting himself at risk for them coming after him. He also said the same thing could be said about her looking for her 15 minutes of fame by taking Amber heard as her client. Boom she clearly doesn’t know a thing about TMZ and how quick they are thinking on their feet and they are in fact very litigious. But the look on the faces of the people in the court when he said it was hilarious. Lots of new amber memes out. Her face while she’s suffering PTSD in the beginning of the trial sad and tearless crying and today when she heard Johnny recounting her abuse towards him it was smiles, smirks, and laughing. Not the face of someone who is afraid of her “abuser”.


The (former?) TMZ guy was on his game today. Love how he stood his ground.


----------



## bunnycat

bag-mania said:


> That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.
> 
> People question why she recorded it and the answer is obvious, she was collecting evidence for the future. But you need to ask how she knew she could get that evidence? Despite how he wants to be perceived, that video shows Johnny isn’t a cuddly sweetheart. He has a dark side to him and so does Amber. If she hadn’t actually recorded him smashing the cabinets, storming around the room yelling, and pouring himself giant glasses of liquor, would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior? Some still don’t want to believe it.




If I am not mistaken, they finally got a date for this video. And I believe it was the day his mother died. The TMZ guy I think testified that the video he received a link for was shortened, and did not show the smirking AH at the end as she digs the phone out of the trash...which is how he came about to be a sudden witness.....


----------



## bag-mania

Aqua01 said:


> *How is that even comparable? *How is someone suffering from substance abuse gross, and disgusting? And how is someone like that compared to a nasty, manipulative, scheming, and mean-spirited lying biatch?
> "Weird" is in the eye of the beholder.
> And even if he's weird, I'd take that any day over evil.



I said he’s gross and he absolutely is. You can go back and read earlier in this thread to see how he was thought of here even before he married Amber, say the pages in the 40s-50s. Poster after poster commented on how disgusting Johnny looked with his greasy hair, dirty clothes, and his generally unwashed, bloated, stoned appearance. Hanging out with his buddy Marilyn Manson didn’t help, nor did doing “eccentric” things like buying a painting by serial killer John Wayne Gacy. So yeah, he’s gross.


----------



## bag-mania

bunnycat said:


> If I am not mistaken, they finally got a date for this video. And I believe it was the day his mother died. The TMZ guy I think testified that the video he received a link for wa shortened, and did not show the smirking go AH at the end as she digs the phone out of the trash....



Was that the same day he cut his finger on a broken bottle and was writing obscene messages on the mirror with his blood mixed with paint? That was documented as well wasn’t it?


----------



## 1LV

bunnycat said:


> If I am not mistaken, they finally got a date for this video. And I believe it was the day his mother died. The TMZ guy I think testified that the video he received a link for was shortened, and did not show the smirking AH at the end as she digs the phone out of the trash...which is how he came about to be a sudden witness.....


It makes you question how much she has submitted as evidence was actually planned out and set up.


----------



## bunnycat

bag-mania said:


> Was that the same day he cut his finger on a broken bottle and was writing obscene messages on the mirror with his blood mixed with paint? That was documented as well wasn’t it?



No- the finger incident happened during filming in Australia.



1LV said:


> It makes you question how much she has submitted as evidence was actually planned out and set up.



After seeing the "full" length smirking video, I am inclined to think there was a "plan".

But honestly, the only time I ever heard of AH (or even thought about her) was when they broke up in 2016. I never heard of or read the op-ed. I never heard of or paid attention to the trial in the UK.

IMO at least, if AH had stuck to the NDA they *both* signed , which as far as I can see he did, when they divorced (instead the writing of her thinly veiled op-ed for instance) and then if Depp had just ignored that as an annoyance, am I naive to think all this would have "blown over" for "normal" folks who may go to watch movies, in terms of their press and "celbrity-hood" for lack of better terms? The op-ed didn't stop him from getting the Fantastic Beads role, did it? My current understanding is it was the litigation following?

For instance here is a snippet of the NDA what states they both agreed not to make “derogatory, disparaging, critical or accusatory statements, either directly or indirectly, express or implied” about each other.  With a heavy emphasis on "express or implied" regarding the op-ed.


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsforme said:


> The text messages they showed from JD were damaging today.  But then the photo editing guy came on stand.  Are they trying to say she photoshopped the bruise on there or she enhanced the color?  Cause that's two completely different things.
> Can text messages be altered?  He's saying he didn't write them.  Possibly she took his phone and sent them when he was passed out.


----------



## bunnycat

uhpharm01 said:


>




This part is so very confusing. If these were incoming texts from someone else, is the AH lawyer team just that clueless? I mean, I guess it could be possible, after the thing at the beginning of the trial where the JD witness got thrown out because some chick said she'd commented on the trial so had been watching it, and then it turned out that the date the person had made commentary was months before this trial, so then the chick with the phone got thrown out. I mean, it has truly been a circus, but I can't believe no one looking at this (that is being paid legal fees) hasn't caught this if this is the case that these are incoming texts from some person (who apparently was with someone named Molly!) and not his outgoing.

And regardless- the text message are from 2017.....well after their divorce finalized......


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> That is where I am at the moment. The video of him smashing up the kitchen proves he wasn’t always in control of himself and he was sometimes violent.
> 
> People question why she recorded it and the answer is obvious, she was collecting evidence for the future. But you need to ask how she knew she could get that evidence? Despite how he wants to be perceived, that video shows Johnny isn’t a cuddly sweetheart. He has a dark side to him and so does Amber. If she hadn’t actually recorded him smashing the cabinets, storming around the room yelling, and pouring himself giant glasses of liquor, would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior? Some still don’t want to believe it.



Yeah, looks like Amber was taking advantage of the situations where Johnny was not in control of his emotion/anger but obviously he was NEVER phisically violent toward her nor anyone else.


----------



## m_ichele

dangerouscurves said:


> Yeah, looks like Amber was taking advantage of the situations where Johnny was not in control of his emotion/anger but obviously he was NEVER phisically violent toward her nor anyone else.


In addition, I believe this was when he found out his mother, who also abused him and the rest of the family,  had died. He absolutely has his own issues and demons, which he has owned up to even before the trial, but the way she fearlessly set him, her “abuser”, up? It’s very suspicious and makes her look conniving and opportunistic, imo.


----------



## K.D.

pixiejenna said:


> When the TMZ former employee testified Ambers lawyer accused him of doing this for his 15 minutes of fame. He snapped back that he’s not and TMZ is very litigious, he’s putting himself at risk for them coming after him. He also said the same thing could be said about her looking for her 15 minutes of fame by taking Amber heard as her client. Boom she clearly doesn’t know a thing about TMZ and how quick they are thinking on their feet and they are in fact very litigious. But the look on the faces of the people in the court when he said it was hilarious. Lots of new amber memes out. Her face while she’s suffering PTSD in the beginning of the trial sad and tearless crying and today when she heard Johnny recounting her abuse towards him it was smiles, smirks, and laughing. Not the face of someone who is afraid of her “abuser”.



She also didn't seem to be wearing make up in the beginning of the trial and in the video with Kate Moss you can see she's suddenly got make up on.


----------



## dangerouscurves

K.D. said:


> She also didn't seem to be wearing make up in the beginning of the trial and in the video with Kate Moss you can see she's suddenly got make up on.


She might be preparing her 'victory'. I wouldn't be surprised if she wears scarlet-red lipstick on the last day.


----------



## scarlet555

guess it really doesn’t matter who wins, in the end, the looser will appeal?  How many times can someone appeal a case?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Why is AH smirking and smiling when JD retells of his injuries done by her?! There’s a law channel showing both of them same time! AH behaviour is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## bagsforme

uhpharm01 said:


>




that's confusing!  Thanks for clearing that up.  I suppose they brought that up to confuse the jury as they did me, thinking it was from JD.  And I didn't even notice it was from 2017.  JD's team should have said something about that.   
How do they get these texts?  I delete all my texts after I read them.  I suppose there a forensic way to get them back?

 Why would AH suddenly step up her make up game?   And her smirks today?  Makes her look suspicious.  

The TMZ guy was the best.  I look forward to all the memes and tic toks that are coming out of this trial.  Watching the trail during the day and scrolling tic Tok at night.  Its hilarious.  Clearly I have no life.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> would anyone have believed he was capable of that kind of behavior?



Yes, why not.
Everybody is capable of that in certain situations.
Like it is supposed, anyone can become a killer.
It all depends on the individual threshold, the individual trigger – or the corresponding totalitarian ideology.





bunnycat said:


> After seeing the "full" length smirking video, I am inclined to think there was a "plan".



I absolutely think she planned it (not one second she seemed to be scared and her obviously clarifying that it is in the morning, that they did not fight, and she has not done anything...) but I don't think it's a smirk - I think her face was more like a mix of these two memes because she was effing annoyed that she had to pull her phone out of the trash can.


----------



## kemilia

pixiejenna said:


> When the TMZ former employee testified Ambers lawyer accused him of doing this for his 15 minutes of fame. He snapped back that he’s not and TMZ is very litigious, he’s putting himself at risk for them coming after him. He also said the same thing could be said about her looking for her 15 minutes of fame by taking Amber heard as her client. Boom she clearly doesn’t know a thing about TMZ and how quick they are thinking on their feet and they are in fact very litigious. But the look on the faces of the people in the court when he said it was hilarious. Lots of new amber memes out. Her face while she’s suffering PTSD in the beginning of the trial sad and tearless crying and today when she heard Johnny recounting her abuse towards him it was smiles, *smirks, and laughing*. Not the face of someone who is afraid of her “abuser”.


Definitely not the acts of someone hearing the recounting of the physical abuse they suffered. 

And her attys aren't helping either--the constant objections are sooo revealing--they are fighting tooth and nail for their client because it ain't going well for AH. One of AHs' atty's said they objected because they "knew" what the witness was going to say--now they are mindreaders.

And Wednesday's hairdo looked like a soft-serve ice cream cone, imo.


----------



## lallybelle

The Texts were brought up on the chanel I was watching yesterday. A bit confusing true but they were incoming. And since this was one area AH's lawyer appeared to do well on Cross, I think his team could have cleaned it up better.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Amber's younger male lawyer looooooves to twist the witnesses words.


----------



## Chanbal

*Johnny Depp, Amber Heard defamation trial: TMZ staffer’s damning testimony*



			https://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/text-message-that-tripped-up-johnny-depp-on-the-stand/news-story/0c523885c453eb70668e695bcbd28a53


----------



## Sferics

She is crying again without any tears.
It is weird, because as she explains, she in fact HAS to deal with hate at the moment, so this trauma would be plausible.
Why does she not even in this context look credible?


----------



## bunnycat

So, yeah...AH has testified (tearfully???  ) that she experiences panic attacks and has "rules" of interaction with people because she is so nonfunctional and humiliated by everything from the past years regarding all this...but one look at her Instagram account and its picture perfect lifestyle seems to indicate otherwise? Asking for a friend??? 

Umm wow- watching the cross exam...talk about personality change....


----------



## Sferics

bunnycat said:


> tearfully???




Rainy like in the Sahara.


----------



## Sferics

Oh, she just admitted the OP-ED is about Johnny!?
There it is. 
Oooopsi!


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnycat said:


> This part is so very confusing. If these were incoming texts from someone else,* is the AH lawyer team just that clueless? *I mean, I guess it could be possible, after the thing at the beginning of the trial where the JD witness got thrown out because some chick said she'd commented on the trial so had been watching it, and then it turned out that the date the person had made commentary was months before this trial, so then the chick with the phone got thrown out. I mean, it has truly been a circus, but I can't believe no one looking at this (that is being paid legal fees) hasn't caught this if this is the case that these are incoming texts from some person (who apparently was with someone named Molly!) and not his outgoing.
> 
> And regardless- the text message are from 2017.....well after their divorce finalized......



I agree


----------



## Jktgal

OMG I love this person and thank you lawyer for awarding him his 15min of fame. I aspire to be so quick witted and polished. It's the first person I want to inquire pronouns of, and I don't event know him. Now I will wear a vampy polish in his honour.


----------



## prettyprincess

Jktgal said:


> OMG I love this person and thank you lawyer for awarding him his 15min of fame. I aspire to be so quick witted and polished. It's the first person I want to inquire pronouns of, and I don't event know him. Now I will wear a vampy polish in his honour.
> 
> View attachment 5412565


Really? This is the person you aspire to be like??


----------



## Deleted 698298

prettyprincess said:


> Really? This is the person you aspire to be like??


Let’s not take it personal Pretty Princess


----------



## prettyprincess

Consumer2much said:


> Let’s not take it personal Pretty Princess


Not at all. I just found that so odd. 
This trial has been so disturbing on so many levels. The mob mentality, the misogyny, the sycophants, the groupies, fans putting celebrities and pseudo celebrities on pedestals. 
It’s crazy.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I thought he was super eloquent and I loved how he got back at that rude lawyer. Who then had the guts to call him "a little argumentative" because he wasn't having her sh*t.


----------



## Deleted 698298

prettyprincess said:


> Not at all. I just found that so odd.
> This trial has been so disturbing on so many levels. The mob mentality, the misogyny, the sycophants, the groupies, fans putting celebrities and pseudo celebrities on pedestals.
> It’s crazy.


…let’s not forget to add liars who hijacked movements aiming at helping victims of DV and IPV for their own gains  I don’t think that blond man was lying on stand, I think he was actually eloquent and honest, I’d take such aspirational qualities any day


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

prettyprincess said:


> Not at all. I just found that so odd.
> This trial has been so disturbing on so many levels. The mob mentality, the misogyny, the sycophants, the groupies, fans putting celebrities and pseudo celebrities on pedestals.
> It’s crazy.



Why so hostile against that specific witness, though? I might not have seen his full testimony, but the part I did see was very measured without any digs. In fact I thought it was pretty smart how he explained how pap work works without explicitely blaming AH. Not his fault she is a lying liar who lies and everyone could derive that from his testimony.


----------



## prettyprincess

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Why so hostile against that specific witness, though? I might not have seen his full testimony, but the part I did see was very measured without any digs. In fact I thought it was pretty smart how he explained how pap work works without explicitely blaming AH. Not his fault she is a lying liar who lies and everyone could derive that from his testimony.


Was odd to me that out of all people to aspire to be like, they chose someone who organizes paps for tmz.  If he felt like AH was lying or the video was edited, why publish it to begin with? Why only come out now when public opinion skews JD.


----------



## Jktgal

prettyprincess said:


> Really? This is the person you aspire to be like??


Yep, not a pweeety printeth.


----------



## prettyprincess

Jktgal said:


> Yep, not a pweeety printeth.


All makes sense now…


----------



## scarlet555

Jktgal said:


> Yep, not a pweeety printeth.






prettyprincess said:


> All makes sense now…



You both trying to kill me today... lol
Needed this,  after watching Turd on stand...


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I said he’s gross and he absolutely is. You can go back and read earlier in this thread to see how he was thought of here even before he married Amber, say the pages in the 40s-50s. Poster after poster commented on how disgusting Johnny looked with his greasy hair, dirty clothes, and his generally unwashed, bloated, stoned appearance. Hanging out with his buddy Marilyn Manson didn’t help, nor did doing “eccentric” things like buying a painting by serial killer John Wayne Gacy. So yeah, he’s gross.


He may be "gross" in appearance and I haven't admired his choices of grooming/dressing over the years.   I think he was well aware that in his early career he was seen as a pretty boy and he didn't want to be that.  He preferred to be more like a keith richards.
 But as far as I know doing things like partying with Marilyn Manson aren't harming anyone but himself.  Amber seems to me to be a user and a phony.  That bothers me a lot more.


----------



## lallybelle

Whooo Boy. Closings tomorrow. What a wild strange trip this trial has been.


----------



## kemilia

scarlet555 said:


> You both trying to kill me today... lol
> Needed this,  after watching Turd on stand...


Once again, today, she had the droopy in-her-face hair going. She does have lovely hair (though I feel she goes overboard with the artful highlights). 

But what is with the crying and sobbing with no tears? So fake, goes along with the rest of her act.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> He may be "gross" in appearance and I haven't admired his choices of grooming/dressing over the years.   I think he was well aware that in his early career he was seen as a pretty boy and he didn't want to be that.  He preferred to be more like a keith richards.
> But as far as I know doing things like partying with Marilyn Manson aren't harming anyone but himself.  Amber seems to me to be a user and a phony.  That bothers me a lot more.



Meh, he jettisoned the mother of his children for a little hottle more than 20 years his junior. Whatever Amber's got, it's what he really wanted at the time. If people object to me calling him gross then I'll call him an old fool. That isn't a description anyone can argue with.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Meh, he jettisoned the mother of his children for a little hottle more than 20 years his junior. Whatever Amber's got, it's what he really wanted at the time. If people object to me calling him gross then I'll call him an old fool. That isn't a description anyone can argue with.


I agree he had a perfectly fine wife.  I don't know the circumstances of their divorce.  Guess you're saying he left her for the POS user.  Guess that would make him an old fool.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

prettyprincess said:


> Was odd to me that out of all people to aspire to be like, they chose someone who organizes paps for tmz.  If he felt like AH was lying or the video was edited, why publish it to begin with? Why only come out now when public opinion skews JD.



But he did not claim she lied in the video, he supported the view she gave the video to TMZ which she had previously denied.


----------



## bunnycat

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Why so hostile against that specific witness, though? I might not have seen his full testimony, but the part I did see was very measured without any digs. In fact I thought it was pretty smart how he explained how pap work works without explicitely blaming AH. Not his fault she is a lying liar who lies and everyone could derive that from his testimony.



Agree- I thought he did a good job of being no nonsense, well spoken and to the point in the trial.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I agree he had a perfectly fine wife.  I don't know the circumstances of their divorce.  Guess you're saying he left her for the POS user.  Guess that would make him an old fool.



He’s self-indulgent and likely self-destructive. Amber wasn’t something that just happened to him. As a wealthy movie star he’s accustomed to having women throw themselves at him. He always has options of lots of pretty girls to sleep with. Yet Amber is the woman he picked to marry! He is attracted to crazy and he should own it.

I’d feel sorry for anyone whose spouse poops in the bed. But there are millions of people far more worthy of my sympathy before I get around to a spoiled millionaire celebrity like Johnny Depp. I love reading about their drama though. Hilarious!


----------



## Jayne1

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought he was super eloquent and I loved how he got back at that rude lawyer. Who then had the guts to call him "a little argumentative" because he wasn't having her sh*t.


Agree - he didn't hesitate with his remarks.  He was articulate with a lovely speaking voice.  A nice break from even the lawyers!


----------



## Addicted to bags

AH has a serious credibility problem going forward now. It's out on the internet for future casting directors/studio execs/directors/producers to see forever. And she's so unlikeable. Who wants to see a movie with her in it?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> He’s self-indulgent and likely self-destructive. Amber wasn’t something that just happened to him. As a wealthy movie star he’s accustomed to having women throw themselves at him. He always has options of lots of pretty girls to sleep with. Yet Amber is the woman he picked to marry! He is attracted to crazy and he should own it.
> 
> I’d feel sorry for anyone whose spouse poops in the bed. But there are millions of people far more worthy of my sympathy before I get around to a spoiled millionaire celebrity like Johnny Depp. I love reading about their drama though. Hilarious!


I'm just saying between the two of them, she is the worst IMO....of course, he's far from perfect


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

bunnycat said:


> This part is so very confusing. If these were incoming texts from someone else, is the AH lawyer team just that clueless? I mean, I guess it could be possible, after the thing at the beginning of the trial where the JD witness got thrown out because some chick said she'd commented on the trial so had been watching it, and then it turned out that the date the person had made commentary was months before this trial, so then the chick with the phone got thrown out. I mean, it has truly been a circus, but I can't believe no one looking at this (that is being paid legal fees) hasn't caught this if this is the case that these are incoming texts from some person (who apparently was with someone named Molly!) and not his outgoing.
> 
> And regardless- the text message are from 2017.....well after their divorce finalized......


I agree, I'm glad that they tweeted this out to help clear things up. 

I think that Amber's team thought they could use these text to make JD look bad but I'm glad that the truth is out there about those texts and I'm sure the Camilla and Ben probably has seen something on the internet about since.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I agree he had a perfectly fine wife.  I don't know the circumstances of their divorce.  Guess you're saying he left her for the POS user.  Guess that would make him an old fool.


Did he ever marry Vanessa Paradis?  No, just together for 14 years with 2 kids - but she did get married to Samuel Benchetrit in 2018.


----------



## bunnycat

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree, I'm glad that they tweeted this out to help clear things up.
> 
> I think that Amber's team thought they could use these text to make JD look bad but I'm glad that the truth is out there about those texts and I'm sure the Camilla and Ben probably has seen something on the internet about since.



I sure hope so. I saw several responses on Twitter that said messages got sent to them about it, because there have been several article about those texts and printing out the words without the surrounding reference since then.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> Did he ever marry Vanessa Paradis?  No, just together for 14 years with 2 kids - but she did get married to Samuel Benchetrit in 2018.



Nope I recall Johnny saying why would they get married she has such a beautiful last name if they got married her name would be Vanessa depp it would ruin her name. They were essentially in a common law marriage but never got legally married.


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> AH has a serious credibility problem going forward now. It's out on the internet for future casting directors/studio execs/directors/producers to see forever. And she's so unlikeable. Who wants to see a movie with her in it?




Love that she admits to writting the oped about Johnny. Case closed ppl.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Addicted to bags said:


> AH has a serious credibility problem going forward now. It's out on the internet for future casting directors/studio execs/directors/producers to see forever. And she's so unlikeable. Who wants to see a movie with her in it?




She looks like so many other Hwood actresses. Easily replaceable.  I guess directors would want her because she does not command a high salary. Kate Moss rules.


----------



## scarlet555

Are we doing the ‘if you dont believe AH, you a misogynist’ again?  I don’t believe this woman, so I dont believe all women?  

Anywho, I think even if she wins, she has lost… even if she appeals a loss, she has lost.  I don’t see her coming out of this looking any good.  How about the double standards who believe that men cannot be victim, what do we call them?  What‘s the opposite of sexist and misogynist?  ? Misandrist?  Wow, never even heard of it spoken of in my years…. Lol. (I am obviously not going to be in going to law school…)


----------



## Roie55

scarlet555 said:


> Are we doing the ‘if you dont believe AH, you a misogynist’ again?  I don’t believe this woman, so I dont believe all women?
> 
> Anywho, I think even if she wins, she has lost… even if she appeals a loss, she has lost.  I don’t see her coming out of this looking any good.  How about the double standards who believe that men cannot be victim, what do we call them?  What‘s the opposite of sexist and misogynist?  ? Misandrist?  Wow, never even heard of it spoken of in my years…. Lol. (I am obviously not going to be in going to law school…)


i don't believe a word from AH, sociopath. She took his mums dog, then gave it away among other disturbing behaviour.


----------



## bunnycat

scarlet555 said:


> Are we doing the ‘if you dont believe AH, you a misogynist’ again?  I don’t believe this woman, so I dont believe all women?
> 
> Anywho, I think even if she wins, she has lost… even if she appeals a loss, she has lost.  I don’t see her coming out of this looking any good.  How about the double standards who believe that men cannot be victim, what do we call them?  What‘s the opposite of sexist and misogynist?  ? Misandrist?  Wow, never even heard of it spoken of in my years…. Lol. (I am obviously not going to be in going to law school…)



Misandrist would be the correct term.

I've seen this very thing that has happened in this trial done to people, both male and female, and always by a person/group with an agenda and a preponderance for personal gain and pot stirring. And I am speaking from experience of being directly involved in the conflict surrounding these people (because I am heavily involved in a community dance scene where politics just like this surface on occasion), and all I can say is ALL my red flag warning buzzers went off this week. Every single one pretty much all at once.


----------



## Luvbolide

[/QUOTE]…..oooh, that’s bad.  She has been claiming otherwise since the op-ed was published, regardless of whether she was under oath or not.  Well, Amber, you should at least should testify truthfully.  Unreal…


----------



## Luvbolide

Jktgal said:


> OMG I love this person and thank you lawyer for awarding him his 15min of fame. I aspire to be so quick witted and polished. It's the first person I want to inquire pronouns of, and I don't event know him. Now I will wear a vampy polish in his honour.
> 
> View attachment 5412565



poor Elaine - or whatever her name is - you can tell that she had probably wrote out her cross and the witness had her all twisted up and confused in seconds.  Now the woman whose objections are routinely overruled, who cannot begin to figure out how to lay a foundation gets *****-slapped by a witness!!  Betting that by now she is wishing that she had never heard of AH!!


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought he was super eloquent and I loved how he got back at that rude lawyer. Who then had the guts to call him "a little argumentative" because he wasn't having her sh*t.



I thought that her calling him “a little argumentative “ was more of a shot at JD’s lawyer, who had just made that objection to Elaine’s first question. I thought Elaine had a rather triumphant look on her face until the whole thing got turned back on her.


----------



## Deleted 698298

bag-mania said:


> He’s self-indulgent and likely self-destructive. Amber wasn’t something that just happened to him. As a wealthy movie star he’s accustomed to having women throw themselves at him. He always has options of lots of pretty girls to sleep with. Yet Amber is the woman he picked to marry! He is attracted to crazy and he should own it.
> 
> I’d feel sorry for anyone whose spouse poops in the bed. But there are millions of people far more worthy of my sympathy before I get around to a spoiled millionaire celebrity like Johnny Depp. I love reading about their drama though. Hilarious!


I wouldn’t go as far as to say “he picked to marry”…If he did he would have done it within the first year or two when it was supposedly ‘heavenly’ in their relationship. I guess in that old fool’s head some red flags showed up and he decided to just ‘date’ her. As previously stated by JD in depo, he married her after 5ish years because she insisted because she didn’t feel secure, etc. …looks like he married her just to keep her quiet and happy, why didn’t he split then and there baffles me


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> He’s self-indulgent and likely self-destructive. Amber wasn’t something that just happened to him. As a wealthy movie star he’s accustomed to having women throw themselves at him. He always has options of lots of pretty girls to sleep with. Yet Amber is the woman he picked to marry! He is attracted to crazy and he should own it.
> 
> I’d feel sorry for anyone whose spouse poops in the bed. But there are millions of people far more worthy of my sympathy before I get around to a spoiled millionaire celebrity like Johnny Depp. I love reading about their drama though. Hilarious!


For me, it's not about giving sympathy for the billionaires, it's about justice being served. It's a good predecent that no one can just frame someone throw around accusation of DA. Oh and people like Amber, who's a narcissist, would manipulate and love bomb you until you're submissive and they own you which is what they want in the first place.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Off-topic: I feel bad for Amber's lawyer especially Elaine.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Is it just me or was Amber a bit...snotty bordering on aggressive here? I guess it was harder to keep up the meek act when confronted with several lies within minutes.

ETA: it says the video is unavailable? I can still watch it on Youtube. The title is "Camille Vasquez laughs at Amber as she claims everyone else is a liar".


----------



## Deleted 698298

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is it just me or was Amber a bit...snotty bordering on aggressive here? I guess it was harder to keep up the meek act when confronted with several lies within minutes.
> 
> ETA: it says the video is unavailable? I can still watch it on Youtube. The title is "Camille Vasquez laughs at Amber as she claims everyone else is a liar".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope, not just you. AH is queen of snotty. I was almost buying it when she dry-cried and told how her life is difficult now and she gets threats and she’s miserable…but then she literally flipped 2 min later after the pause with nose wiping and when CV begun the questioning. She was back being AH we all know and love




DOBLE POST please del


----------



## Deleted 698298

nope, not just you. AH is queen of snotty. I was almost buying it when she dry-cried and told how her life is difficult now and she gets threats and she’s miserable…but then she literally flipped 2 min later after the pause with nose wiping and when CV begun the questioning. She was back being AH we all know and love


----------



## lallybelle

Yeah, AH got VERY snippy & snotty during cross yesterday. Especially towards the end. Camille simply ended her. She just walked off while Amber was talking and said "Nothing further , uh Ms Heard there isn't a question pending." ROTFL. The lady lawyer's channel i was watching it on yesterday calls her Camille "cross boss" Vasquez. lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Consumer2much said:


> nope, not just you. AH is queen of snotty. I was almost buying it when she dry-cried and told how her life is difficult now and she gets threats and she’s miserable…but then she literally flipped 2 min later after the pause with nose wiping and when CV begun the questioning. She was back being AH we all know and love



Dry cry is my favorite expression of the day.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Did he ever marry Vanessa Paradis?  No, just together for 14 years with 2 kids - but she did get married to Samuel Benchetrit in 2018.


you're right.  they weren't married


----------



## scarlet555




----------



## bunnycat

Well- I guess the Depp team blew their chance. AH's lawyer brought up the incoming texts as outgoing in the closing, and nobody called it out.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> I agree he had a perfectly fine wife.  I don't know the circumstances of their divorce.  Guess you're saying he left her for the POS user.  Guess that would make him an old fool.


I don’t think they were ever legally married.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> I don’t think they were ever legally married.


you're right.....I had thought that but someone said they were....anyhow, checking online, they were together 14 years I think but never married


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’ve been listening to the closing statement of Rottenborn - or whatever his name is- and after maybe 30 min (although it felt like 2h) I had to stop. He’s going for the kill. The way he’s twisting facts to suit him and his case is making me naouseous frankly, he’s aggressive not because he’s protecting AH as a victim in this trial, he’s aggressive because he wants to win. He told the jury, you have to let AH win otherwise you’re making a mistake, he’s a bully, he’s a liar, he’s defending lies. He even said ‘what if AH cut off JD’s hand with an axe, this is not relevant to the trial’. Rottenbottom is definitely milking his 15 minutes of fame, I bet after this trial lovely clients Harvey-WEinstein-types will line up to pay him to defend them


----------



## Deleted 698298

bunnycat said:


> Well- I guess the Depp team blew their chance. AH's lawyer brought up the incoming texts as outgoing in the closing, and nobody called it out.


I think JD’s team weren’t aggressive enough in comparison to AH’s team. But on the other hand, what does it tell us? What kind of lawyers defend JD and what kind defend AH…Anywho…I have a feeling AH is going to win it  What do you all think?


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is it just me or was Amber a bit...snotty bordering on aggressive here? I guess it was harder to keep up the meek act when confronted with several lies within minutes.
> 
> ETA: it says the video is unavailable? I can still watch it on Youtube. The title is "Camille Vasquez laughs at Amber as she claims everyone else is a liar".



That look on her face just portrays to me her air of superiority.  She is a narcissist to her core.


----------



## artax two

AH's lawyers closing arguments are strong but its because they're just re-presenting the evidence the way they want it to be percieved- without the ability for anyone to object, explain, or rebutt. ETA- oh they can object and are doing so.


----------



## bunnycat

Consumer2much said:


> I think JD’s team weren’t aggressive enough in comparison to AH’s team. But on the other hand, what does it tell us? What kind of lawyers defend JD and what kind defend AH…Anywho…I have a feeling AH is going to win it  What do you all think?



Yeah- I am kinda getting that feeling too. I think that surprise piece ended up being a key piece, and sadly, unless one of the jury (who are all exhausted after 6 weeks of this mess) sees that and asks about it, you may be right. 



artax two said:


> AH's lawyers closing arguments are strong but its because they're just re-presenting the evidence the way they want it to be percieved- without the ability for anyone to object, explain, or rebutt. ETA- oh they can object and are doing so.



What did they finally object to?


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Nope I recall Johnny saying why would they get married she has such a beautiful last name if they got married her name would be Vanessa depp it would ruin her name. They were essentially in a common law marriage but never got legally married.


You don't have to change your name when you get married. Vanessa nor Amber. She's not Amber Depp.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Okay, admittedly have not watched interviews or read anything about these two (2) self-absorbed idiots after the initial trial started - but im a betting that JD's flies away to his island with a small (to him) financial  fine ie a slap-on-the-hand and AH happily slithers back happily to wherever... just sayin'AH is not far behind MM with a sympathy vote from the public that I know!


----------



## ctimec

Consumer2much said:


> I wouldn’t go as far as to say “he picked to marry”…If he did he would have done it within the first year or two when it was supposedly ‘heavenly’ in their relationship. I guess in that old fool’s head some red flags showed up and he decided to just ‘date’ her. As previously stated by JD in depo, he married her after 5ish years because she insisted because she didn’t feel secure, etc. …looks like he married her just to keep her quiet and happy, why didn’t he split then and there baffles me



She love bombed him and then true colors came out later. The reverse is also true for her, she knew Depp was a drug addict, and she had no issues using with him, so she picked him too eh? Now she cries foul on drug use. Please. The double standards are absurd. Depp certainly can be a victim of abuse, even if he looks like he smells of patchouli and BO lol…and has a closet full of weed.


----------



## bag-mania

Consumer2much said:


> I wouldn’t go as far as to say “he picked to marry”…If he did he would have done it within the first year or two when it was supposedly ‘heavenly’ in their relationship. I guess in that old fool’s head some red flags showed up and he decided to just ‘date’ her. As previously stated by JD in depo, he married her after 5ish years because she insisted because she didn’t feel secure, etc. …looks like he married her just to keep her quiet and happy, why didn’t he split then and there baffles me



Keep in mind Johnny has always been sketchy in his romantic relationships. He has been engaged six times, married two of those, and he’s briefly dated many. Oddly his longest relationship with Vanessa wasn’t one of his engagements. In his youth he’d ask women to marry him at the drop of a hat, Jennifer Gray, Sherilyn Fenn, and most famously Wynona Ryder. All of his relationships always fall apart. Are we to blame those women for the failure?

I’m not saying Amber isn’t a crazy mess. She likely is. But Johnny Depp is no prize either. It doesn’t do any good to discuss his divorce as if he was a normal man who behaved like a normal husband in a normal marriage. They were only married for a year after dating five years. It fell apart quickly once they lived together.

I’m guessing the only reason his relationship with Vanessa lasted as long as it did was because it was unconventional.


----------



## Deleted 698298

bag-mania said:


> Keep in mind Johnny has always been sketchy in his romantic relationships. He has been engaged six times, married two of those, and he’s briefly dated many. Oddly his longest relationship with Vanessa wasn’t one of his engagements. In his youth he’d ask women to marry him at the drop of a hat, Jennifer Gray, Sherilyn Fenn, and most famously Wynona Ryder. All of his relationships always fall apart. Are we to blame those women for the failure?
> 
> I’m not saying Amber isn’t a crazy mess. She likely is. But Johnny Depp is no prize either. It doesn’t do any good to discuss his divorce as if he was a normal man who behaved like a normal husband in a normal marriage. They were only married for a year after dating five years. It fell apart quickly once they lived together.
> 
> I’m guessing the only reason his relationship with Vanessa lasted as long as it did was because it was unconventional.



Yup, I agree. I liked him when he was young. He was that perfect heartthrob a bit like Danny from Grease…Now…What unhealthy and intense life does to people is nasty


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> You don't have to change your name when you get married. Vanessa nor Amber. She's not Amber Depp.



I know that. Johnnys quote was "If Vanessa wanted to get hitched, why not. But the thing is, I'd be so scared of ruining her last name. She's got such a good last name."


----------



## artax two

bunnycat said:


> What did they finally object to?


I actually don't know because they only said "objection" and then it went silent and the counsels went to the bench.


----------



## prettyprincess

pixiejenna said:


> I know that. Johnnys quote was "If Vanessa wanted to get hitched, why not. But the thing is, I'd be so scared of ruining her last name. She's got such a good last name."


If a man wants to marry you, nothing will stop them.


----------



## V0N1B2

I don’t give a good god damn what Johnny smells like, whether or not he smokes weed, wears ugly f*cking jewellery or swatted a fly once. This is a defamation trial. He is suing her for an article she wrote claiming he beat her. 
Did he or didn’t he? That’s is the question. Yes or no. 
I’m glad none of the man hating harpies in this thread are on the jury.

I said what I said.


----------



## prettyprincess

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t give a good god damn what Johnny smells like, whether or not he smokes weed, wears ugly f*cking jewellery or swatted a fly once. This is a defamation trial. He is suing her for an article she wrote claiming he beat her.
> Did he or didn’t he? That’s is the question. Yes or no.
> I’m glad none of the man hating harpies in this thread are on the jury.
> 
> I said what I said.


So because someone doesn’t agree with your Saint Depp narrative, they’re a “man hating harpie?” 
He was abusive, period. Verbal, emotional, and psychological abuse IS abuse. Calling your significant other filthy names and trashing the house IS abusive. Destroying their property IS abusive. Degrading them IS abusive. Creating an environment of chaos and instability caused by your addictions IS abuse.


----------



## artax two

I think it comes down to the fact that she wrote a defamatory article while not mentioning any (wink, wink) names, timed it to gain publicity for her movie, and never expected to have to answer for the fact that she knew that everyone would know exactly who she was talking about. And then had to backwards engineer evidence to support her statements. So she ramped up saturation on photos, and either made up or exaggerated being attacked physically and/or sexually. 

Whether he did what she says he did or not, she chose to publish the article. And it's reckless abandon for damage that she displays if she claims she purposly didn't use JD's name- she's smart enough to know every reader will assume it was JD. In order to prevent reckless abandon, she should have stated exactly who she was talking about.


----------



## V0N1B2

prettyprincess said:


> So because someone doesn’t agree with your Saint Depp narrative, they’re a “man hating harpie?”
> He was abusive, period. Verbal, emotional, and psychological abuse IS abuse. Calling your significant other filthy names and trashing the house IS abusive. Destroying their property IS abusive. Degrading them IS abusive. Creating an environment of chaos and instability caused by your addictions IS abuse.


Considering that was the second post I’ve ever written in this thread (which dates back to 2006, I might add) I’m not sure how YOU decided what MY narrative was regarding Johnny Depp. To be honest, I don’t give a flying f*ck about him. Or Amber for that matter.


----------



## Aqua01

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t give a good god damn what Johnny smells like, whether or not he smokes weed, wears ugly f*cking jewellery or swatted a fly once. This is a defamation trial. He is suing her for an article she wrote claiming he beat her.
> Did he or didn’t he? That’s is the question. Yes or no.
> I’m glad none of the man hating harpies in this thread are on the jury.
> 
> I said what I said.


ABSO-F*CKIN'-LUTELY!


----------



## ctimec

He made his case for defamation and outed her abuse. So strange that people will say he abused her verbally or thrashed cabinets but not acknowledge her admitted physical abuse of him. She said “I wasn’t punching you, I was hitting you.” Imagine a man saying that. It does women who are actual victims no favors for AH to use them like this, to want to be the “brand ambassador” for DV. It’s not that she’s an “imperfect victim,” it’s that it’s been proven on many counts that she has lied under oath. Depp from evidence in this trial seems to be the “imperfect victim” in this case.


----------



## Aqua01

prettyprincess said:


> So because someone doesn’t agree with your Saint Depp narrative, they’re a “man hating harpie?”
> He was abusive, period. Verbal, emotional, and psychological abuse IS abuse. Calling your significant other filthy names and trashing the house IS abusive. Destroying their property IS abusive. Degrading them IS abusive. Creating an environment of chaos and instability caused by your addictions IS abuse.


Did you read what she wrote?
_*He's suing her for an article she wrote claiming he *beat *her*_
The only one who has been proven to have been physically abusive in the relationship is AH.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Have to say, the rebuttal went much better for JD’s team. Calm and reason. Facts. No pressure on the jury unlike AH’s team.
Hope the jury won’t take too long to decide


----------



## prettyprincess

Aqua01 said:


> Did you read what she wrote?
> _*He's suing her for an article she wrote claiming he *beat *her*_
> The only one who has been proven to have been physically abusive in the relationship is AH.



No one can conclusively say that he’s never physically abused her. He was constantly under the influence of hard drugs and alcohol. Who knows what he was capable of during those benders.
I mean, he wrote about burning her for gods sake! Who talks like that?? A very very disturbed person. That’s not “dark humor” to me, it’s frightening and deranged. 

Btw, I truly believe they were BOTH toxic and abusive to one another.


----------



## bagsforme

prettyprincess said:


> No one can conclusively say that he’s never physically abused her. He was constantly under the influence of hard drugs and alcohol. Who knows what he was capable of during those benders.
> I mean, *he wrote about burning her for gods sake*! Who talks like that?? A very very disturbed person. That’s not “dark humor” to me, it’s frightening and deranged.
> 
> Btw, I truly believe they were BOTH toxic and abusive to one another.



I took that as figuratively not literal.  He wanted to prove his point in court and if she wanted to fight, he was going to take her down. In most of the recordings you can hear him trying to calm and deescalate the situation. And trying to get away from her. 

With all his relationships he seems to fall fast including the recent Russian girl who apparently lived with him, they talked about marriage.  She didn't like the attention she was getting from the UK trial so she ended it.


----------



## Aqua01

prettyprincess said:


> No one can conclusively say that he’s never physically abused her. He was constantly under the influence of hard drugs and alcohol. Who knows what he was capable of during those benders.
> I mean, he wrote about burning her for gods sake! Who talks like that?? A very very disturbed person. That’s not “dark humor” to me, it’s frightening and deranged.
> 
> Btw, I truly believe they were BOTH toxic and abusive to one another.


Again, what has been _proven._
There's no proof Johnny has ever beaten AH, nor has he admitted to ever having done so.
But of course, if you dislike JD right off the bat, that's what you'd love to believe. But then again, where's the proof?
And with all that I've seen of AH so far, she's many many levels above Johnny in terms of being deranged, and disturbed.
I will never forget that taunting and psycho laugh of hers.


----------



## Aqua01

Consumer2much said:


> nope, not just you. AH is queen of snotty. I was almost buying it when she dry-cried and told how her life is difficult now and she gets threats and she’s miserable…but then she literally flipped 2 min later after the pause with nose wiping and when CV begun the questioning. She was back being AH we all know and love


Couldn't someone close to Amber not tell her how phony and incredibly ugly her demeanor is? And then the constant head-turning to the jury is just maddening to watch. I was half-expecting her to do a demonic 360° exorcist-style head spin if CV pissed her off enough .


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hope they make a fast decision


----------



## uhpharm01

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is it just me or was Amber a bit...snotty bordering on aggressive here? I guess it was harder to keep up the meek act when confronted with several lies within minutes.
> 
> ETA: it says the video is unavailable? I can still watch it on Youtube. The title is "Camille Vasquez laughs at Amber as she claims everyone else is a liar".



sometimes videos are setup so that they will only be available to watch on youtube or with the youtube app.


----------



## uhpharm01

artax two said:


> AH's lawyers closing arguments are strong but its because they're just re-presenting the evidence the way they want it to be percieved- without the ability for anyone to object, explain, or rebutt. ETA- oh they can object and are doing so.


The first lawyer started out strong with the law but this Elaine according to Emily D Baker crapped in  Rottenborn bed. Elaine also misspoke about malice  twice and Elaine had to clear that up with the juror.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Damn, no verdict until next week. Check out the look AH threw when CV said Ben King and others weren't on JD's payroll testifying on his behalf. In fact all thru the trial she couldn't keep her head from constantly rotating around or moving even when not on the stand or from making faces.


----------



## uhpharm01

^^^ I just saw your post, we posted at the same time.


----------



## Sferics

ctimec said:


> He made his case for defamation and outed her abuse. So strange that people will say he abused her verbally or thrashed cabinets but not acknowledge her admitted physical abuse of him. She said “I wasn’t punching you, I was hitting you.” Imagine a man saying that. It does women who are actual victims no favors for AH to use them like this, to want to be the “brand ambassador” for DV. It’s not that she’s an “imperfect victim,” it’s that it’s been proven on many counts that she has lied under oath. Depp from evidence in this trial seems to be the “imperfect victim” in this case.


THIS.


----------



## dangerouscurves

prettyprincess said:


> No one can conclusively say that he’s never physically abused her. He was constantly under the influence of hard drugs and alcohol. Who knows what he was capable of during those benders.
> I mean, he wrote about burning her for gods sake! Who talks like that?? A very very disturbed person. That’s not “dark humor” to me, it’s frightening and deranged.
> 
> Btw, I truly believe they were BOTH toxic and abusive to one another.


But that's just opinion. Even in recordings, he's always the one who wants to go when they have a right. He always tries to escape. That tell us something. As JD'S lawyer said in his closing argument, it's not Amber v.s Johnny, it's Amber v.s Johnny and all the witnesses that were said there. If you actually watch the trial, they all said Johnny NEVER trashed their apartment/houses.. Facts are facts. Forensic datas don't take sides.


----------



## lallybelle

uhpharm01 said:


> The first lawyer started out strong with the law but this Elaine according to Emily D Baker crapped in  Rottenborn bed. Elaine also misspoke about malice  twice and Elaine had to clear that up with the juror.



Emily is great isn't she? So glad I bumped into her channel during this.

Elaine was like a buzzsaw, she just kept regurgitating rapid fire all the stuff in evidence that we know AH lied about as if it was true. Very wierd. And yes she misspoke about a few things especially malice. Finally JD's team had enough and started objecting and they side-barred a few times, with her having to backtrack. Which of course doesn't look good to the jury. She talked so much that Rotterborn only had 6 min for rebuttal. Meanwhile JD's team had 39  Mins and Camille just stepped up and bossed it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Keep in mind Johnny has always been sketchy in his romantic relationships. He has been engaged six times, married two of those, and he’s briefly dated many. Oddly his longest relationship with Vanessa wasn’t one of his engagements. In his youth he’d ask women to marry him at the drop of a hat, Jennifer Gray, Sherilyn Fenn, and most famously Wynona Ryder. All of his relationships always fall apart. Are we to blame those women for the failure?
> 
> I’m not saying Amber isn’t a crazy mess. She likely is. But Johnny Depp is no prize either. It doesn’t do any good to discuss his divorce as if he was a normal man who behaved like a normal husband in a normal marriage. They were only married for a year after dating five years. It fell apart quickly once they lived together.
> 
> I’m guessing the only reason his relationship with Vanessa lasted as long as it did was because it was unconventional.


That's irrelevant. Amber did him dirty. He should've known better but it's his right to do whatever he wants with his life. But it's wrong to accuse someone of DV and ruin his reputation. You just don't that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aqua01 said:


> Couldn't someone close to Amber not tell her how phony and incredibly ugly her demeanor is? And then the constant head-turning to the jury is just maddening to watch. I was half-expecting her to do a demonic 360° exorcist-style head spin if CV pissed her off enough .
> 
> View attachment 5413362


 You owe me a glass of wine


----------



## dangerouscurves

Addicted to bags said:


> Damn, no verdict until next week. Check out the look AH threw when CV said Ben King and others weren't on JD's payroll testifying on his behalf. In fact all thru the trial she couldn't keep her head from constantly rotating around or moving even when not on the stand or from making faces.



SMGDH.


----------



## prettyprincess

Aqua01 said:


> Again, what has been _proven._
> There's no proof Johnny has ever beaten AH, nor has he admitted to ever having done so.
> But of course, if you dislike JD right off the bat, that's what you'd love to believe. But then again, where's the proof?
> And with all that I've seen of AH so far, she's many many levels above Johnny in terms of being deranged, and disturbed.
> I will never forget that taunting and psycho laugh of hers.


I didn’t go into this disliking him. I love his movies and thought he was gorgeous, and not that this is relevant, but I love Kate Moss. 


I originally blamed Amber, but watching the trial is what changed my mind. 

There are so many instances of actors/public figures projecting one image and being completely different behind closed doors. Many men have been able to get away with bad behavior bc fans refuse to believe they could ever do wrong.  

We’re obviously two different people who can watch the same trial and come away with wildly different perspectives. Let’s just hope we’re never on a jury together lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Addicted to bags said:


> Damn, no verdict until next week. Check out the look AH threw when CV said Ben King and others weren't on JD's payroll testifying on his behalf. In fact all thru the trial she couldn't keep her head from constantly rotating around or moving even when not on the stand or from making faces.



About her closing argument - I like his lawyer but her voice is sometimes inaudible.  She doesn't speak clearly, has an unsteady pitch and her sentences go down at the end so the words peter out (disappear).  She speaks too quickly too.

I think a more forceful speaker would make a far better case.

I understand what she's saying, I just think she's not the most persuasive.


----------



## Anokhi

prettyprincess said:


> I didn’t go into this disliking him. I love his movies and thought he was gorgeous, and not that this is relevant, but I love Kate Moss.
> 
> 
> I originally blamed Amber, but watching the trial is what changed my mind.
> 
> There are so many instances of actors/public figures projecting one image and being completely different behind closed doors. Many men have been able to get away with bad behavior bc fans refuse to believe they could ever do wrong.
> 
> We’re obviously two different people who can watch the same trial and come away with wildly different perspectives. Let’s just hope we’re never on a jury together lol.



I originally put a lot blame on Amber too after the leaked audio and THAT bed photo, but now that all the dirty laundry as been aired I just both see them equally terrible. I think Amber was phsyically abused but could've exaggerated it for more sympathy. Or it does happen that victims may not have photos for xzy reason. Even her past make up artist said she had to cover Amber's facial bruises.  And the video of Johnny breaking cabinets, glass, cups, etc.... that would scare me, but as someone who has never seen that type of behavior in person. Then people trying to read how she reacted at the end of it. Plus his violent text messages. I honestly just hope it ends in a mistrial. But feels like Amber mostly getting the social punishment and people kinda overlook Johnny because he's charming.... and I think people should be more cautious because it's definitely a possibility 5 or 10 years later we found out she was telling truth more than we thought, and society essentially bullied an abused women.


----------



## DS2006

Oh, I think she is a narcissistic liar. I didn't think she was the least bit believable. He has a long history of issues, but there's no evidence of him abusing her (or any other girlfriend) from everything I read. She was caught in so many lies. Manipulating her sister into lying for her on the stand was just disgusting. She's physically attacked her own sister and admits to hitting him. Good grief. I think he deserves to win this case, as she did not prove any abuse and she certainly defamed him and caused financial harm. The jury may think they were both so dysfunctional that they won't end up making the right decision, though.


----------



## pixiejenna

prettyprincess said:


> If a man wants to marry you, nothing will stop them.



Except one thing when their partner doesn’t want to marry them, Vanessa didn’t want to marry Johnny.


----------



## 1LV

Jayne1 said:


> About her closing argument - I like his lawyer but her voice is sometimes inaudible.  She doesn't speak clearly, has an unsteady pitch and her sentences go down at the end so the words peter out (disappear).  She speaks too quickly too.
> 
> I think a more forceful speaker would make a far better case.
> 
> I understand what she's saying, I just think she's not the most persuasive.


It’s almost as tho’ she wasn’t as strong & confident as I’d have liked for her to sound. However, I've got to say, Team Johnny. Can’t believe we have to wait thru the holiday weekend before the jury reconvenes.  Ugh.


----------



## dangerouscurves

At this point, there's do doubt that Amber is the abuser. She has a history of hitting people. This video was released for the UK trial. Whitney actually confessed to Jennifer Howell that Amber hit her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

An open letter to Amber. If I were Amber, I would do what she says but knowing Amber, a narcissist, she would not do it and think it's everyone's fault but her.
When Amber's lawyer made his closing argument, he said that this is not about Amber v.s Johnny, it's about free speech, someone on YouTube was like, then it's okay to lie in the name of free speech?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Interesting. This video answer our question of why Amber keeps on lying and contradicting herself  thinking we wouldn't know it.


----------



## DS2006

dangerouscurves said:


> At this point, there's do doubt that Amber is the abuser. She has a history of hitting people. This video was released for the UK trial. Whitney actually confessed to Jennifer Howell that Amber hit her.



I had seen the video before where basically all of Whitney's friends are aware her sister attacked her. What I missed was Jennifer Howell's testimony. Did she have the chance to say that Whitney told her she was attacked by Amber?


----------



## bunnycat

Anokhi said:


> I originally put a lot blame on Amber too after the leaked audio and THAT bed photo, but now that all the dirty laundry as been aired I just both see them equally terrible. I think Amber was phsyically abused but could've exaggerated it for more sympathy. Or it does happen that victims may not have photos for xzy reason. Even her past make up artist said she had to cover Amber's facial bruises.  And the video of Johnny breaking cabinets, glass, cups, etc.... that would scare me, but as someone who has never seen that type of behavior in person. Then people trying to read how she reacted at the end of it. Plus his violent text messages. I honestly just hope it ends in a mistrial. But feels like Amber mostly getting the social punishment and people kinda overlook Johnny because he's charming.... and I think people should be more cautious because it's definitely a possibility 5 or 10 years later we found out she was telling truth more than we thought, and society essentially bullied an abused women.



You could say the same thing if they find for AH. What if 3 years from now someone finally figures out about those imcoming (not outgoing as AH legal team presented) texts? And when AH testified that she hadn't heard anything from L'Oreal since the statements from Waldman that got printed (2020 I think)? Yet she was at PFW representing L'Oreal in 2021???? Just sayin' it goes both ways, and more and more of AH's testimony is looking seriously inflated or outright incorrect. Pic directly from AH Insta. I'm not a JD fanatic, though I like his movie roles, and it is easy to see he needs some heavy recovery help. But I DON'T like seeing obvious mistruths such as this.


----------



## bunnycat

And then there was all that "sobbing" testimony she gave about how she has rules about touching her for EVERYONE because of PTSD. And here is a snippet of an interview in 2018 with her remarks about acting alongside Jason Momoa.... "Jason's allergic to being ignored," Heard said. "He can't sit still no matter what. He will push, prod, nudge, shove you, anything to get your attention. Especially if you enjoy a quieter activity like reading." Ummmmm...so how did that pan out with all her PTSD triggers??? Great good gods....the discordance with the facts is ENORMOUS. And this is just me recalling testimony she gave in the trial and looking a few things up.


----------



## artax two

Ambers Anthem - Funny
					

1,096 points • 82 comments




					9gag.com


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> That's irrelevant. Amber did him dirty. He should've known better but it's his right to do whatever he wants with his life. But it's wrong to accuse someone of DV and ruin his reputation. You just don't that.


I agree. 
There is one youtuber did a video on Amber Heard and Depp Lawsuit and said that Amber had a  _Jezebel spirit and she then told people how to tell when someone has a  Jezebel spirit ,_


----------



## uhpharm01

lallybelle said:


> Emily is great isn't she? So glad I bumped into her channel during this.
> 
> Elaine was like a buzzsaw, she just kept regurgitating rapid fire all the stuff in evidence that we know AH lied about as if it was true. Very wierd. And yes she misspoke about a few things especially malice. Finally JD's team had enough and started objecting and they side-barred a few times, with her having to backtrack. Which of course doesn't look good to the jury. She talked so much that Rotterborn only had 6 min for rebuttal. Meanwhile JD's team had 39  Mins and Camille just stepped up and bossed it.


I agree that Emily is great. I've been watching her since maybe 2018. I'm glad that she getting a lot of attention with her coverage of this trial.


----------



## bag-mania

Johnny Depp Rocks Out Onstage at Concert in England with Jeff Beck
					

Johnny Depp is not sitting at home anxiously waiting for the jury to decide his fate ... he's rocking out in England, and one of the songs has a title at the heart of the trial.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bagsforme

Does he have to be back in court when verdict is read?   Since it'll be short notice, he'd have to fly back form England.  Also heard he may not be there since he's about to start filming King Louis.


----------



## papertiger

SouthTampa said:


> Off topic, but am I the only one who thinks this is artistic?   I think it is great graffiti art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411742



Johnny is artistic, but not exactly original. He collects Jean-Michel Basquiat (he sold a painting at Christies Auction House 2016) and this is very much 'in the style of' IMO


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Damn, no verdict until next week. Check out the look AH threw when CV said Ben King and others weren't on JD's payroll testifying on his behalf. In fact all thru the trial she couldn't keep her head from constantly rotating around or moving even when not on the stand or from making faces.



she keeps smirking.  who is she and her attorney with the horrid hairdo looking at behind them?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Johnny Depp Rocks Out Onstage at Concert in England with Jeff Beck
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp is not sitting at home anxiously waiting for the jury to decide his fate ... he's rocking out in England, and one of the songs has a title at the heart of the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> he'd love to be a rock star


----------



## kemilia

sdkitty said:


> she keeps smirking.  who is she and her attorney with the horrid hairdo looking at behind them?


I hope AH doesn't get work again for a very long time; any movie exec watching this trial has to realize that she is a real piece of work.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bagsforme said:


> Does he have to be back in court when verdict is read?   Since it'll be short notice, he'd have to fly back form England.  Also heard he may not be there since he's about to start filming King Louis.



neither of them have to be there. I think he's done. He said his piece and has moved on


----------



## bunnycat

Babydoll Chanel said:


> neither of them have to be there. I think he's done. He said his piece and has moved on



I think that is a good attitude to take. I sincerely hope he's getting some help to get clean and move on. As for AH, well....I know people like her (regardless of gender) and it's part of who they are to do what they do and not likely to change. They seem to find ways to keep reappearing (and keep the attention on themselves....)


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> I hope AH doesn't get work again for a very long time; any movie exec watching this trial has to realize that she is a real piece of work.


I've never seen her act. I know she was in that movie Aquaman but if she didn't have chemistry with her very hot co-star, and she's not that young by Hollywood standards, plus she is labelled as a troublemaker, she better target Elon or some other rich guy.


----------



## lallybelle

The Judge just asked that at least one of the lawyers (for each, I assume) hang around no further than 10 mins away in case of Jurors Q's. Also she is giving a hour or more to get back if the Jury comes in. But but JD & AH were given permission not to be there when the verdict was read. I anticipate just maybe 1 or 2 of the lead councils for each will be there for that, not the whole teams.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Johnny flew to Sheffield UK to play a concert - Sheffield !!!!!I’m amazed ( it’s only a few miles from me ) he was clearly keeping a promise made good man

I’m sure he has his problems and isn’t squeaky clean - who is - but that woman is like MM deranged he is well rid


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsforme said:


> Does he have to be back in court when verdict is read?   Since it'll be short notice, he'd have to fly back form England.  Also heard he may not be there since he's about to start filming King Louis.


I heard that the judge said that they both don't have to be in court when the verdict is read.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's an update Depp's lawsuit against ACLU


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Elon's take.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I thought the court is closed today because of Memorial Day?

And here's something that may not be favorable to JD's case via jury instructions 









						Johnny Depp Gets Unfavorable Decisions on Jury Instructions — The Hollywood Reporter
					

The key rulings from the judge may swing the actor's defamation trial against ex-wife Amber Heard.




					apple.news


----------



## uhpharm01

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Elon's take.



he tried to fight Depp back in 2020 and probably doesn't want an appeal to happen because he doesn't like all of this extra attention on his personal life. 









						Elon Musk challenges Johnny Depp to ‘cage fight’ over alleged Amber Heard affair threats
					

Elon Musk laughed when asked about claims that he had a threesome with Amber Heard and model Cara Delevingne.




					pagesix.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I thought the court is closed today because of Memorial Day?
> 
> And here's something that may not be favorable to JD's case via jury instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Gets Unfavorable Decisions on Jury Instructions — The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> 
> The key rulings from the judge may swing the actor's defamation trial against ex-wife Amber Heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


yes court is closed today due to the holiday


----------



## pixiejenna

Neither of them have to be in court for the verdict. I think Johnny has no desire to be a part of the circus any more. I think that Amber might want to be but hopefully her council were able to talk her out of it, because her being filmed in court has not done her any favors lol. 

I saw Elons comments and find it interesting that he’s finally made a comment about the trial. Because he’s rumored to be the one paying her lawyers some have commented on this is why her lawyers are so bad it’s his way to stick it to her lol. Honestly I don’t think it matters who her lawyers are she’s not going to listen to them. whoever is her lawyer is stuck babysitting her and trying their best to minimize her from self sabotage she’s going to be a nightmare client. Another reason I think that he’s been quite about the trial because Depps lawyers attempted to subpoena him and he clearly didn’t want to be a part of this. I also think that he’s held off on commenting on the trial because of how Heard is being called out for her sh!t behavior and if he says anything positive it will probably hurt her in the public opinion more.


----------



## m_ichele

pixiejenna said:


> Neither of them have to be in court for the verdict. I think Johnny has no desire to be a part of the circus any more. I think that Amber might want to be but hopefully her council were able to talk her out of it, because her being filmed in court has not done her any favors lol.
> 
> I saw Elons comments and find it interesting that he’s finally made a comment about the trial. Because he’s rumored to be the one paying her lawyers some have commented on this is why her lawyers are so bad it’s his way to stick it to her lol. Honestly I don’t think it matters who her lawyers are she’s not going to listen to them. whoever is her lawyer is stuck babysitting her and trying their best to minimize her from self sabotage she’s going to be a nightmare client. Another reason I think that he’s been quite about the trial because Depps lawyers attempted to subpoena him and he clearly didn’t want to be a part of this. I also think that he’s held off on commenting on the trial because of how Heard is being called out for her sh!t behavior and if he says anything positive it will probably hurt her in the public opinion more.


I agree that JD won’t be there. It’s like his movies, once he’s done his part, the finished product is out of his hands. Good for him for going on about his business and being amongst his support system. AH will be there because her disorder will compel her to, she’s unable to resist.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Either way it's not good for Amber. Johnny has won by the public support. It's actually worse for Amber if she wins. As in the video that I posted, the public will hate her even more and she'll never get a job, and if there's a report that she abuses another person in the future (which I'm sure there will) she'll be the face of the failing US justice system and the Me-Too movement will receive a blacklash.


----------



## pixiejenna

I honestly don’t think that the verdict will really have much of a difference on her gaining employment. She was already laying low the past few years, other than trying to keep aqua man franchise her prospects before the trial were slim. She is a bad actress period this trial has even further confirmed how bad of a actress she is. She is also aging in a industry that is not kind to women aging. I don’t see her taking too kindly to being given roles that aren’t the hot young lead, I envision her yelling and throwing scrypts at whatever poor sole had to give them to her.


----------



## scarlet555

I got a good one for everyone, u don’t have to be team AH or JD


----------



## Addicted to bags

scarlet555 said:


> I got a good one for everyone, u don’t have to be team AH or JD



Everything about her actions and her word (like the still not funded "donations") appears to be fake


----------



## dangerouscurves

This trial is a Trojan horse used by femin*zis and misogynists to wage their war and the Me-Too movement is the victim.


----------



## Grande Latte

Anokhi said:


> I originally put a lot blame on Amber too after the leaked audio and THAT bed photo, but now that all the dirty laundry as been aired I just both see them equally terrible. I think Amber was phsyically abused but could've exaggerated it for more sympathy. Or it does happen that victims may not have photos for xzy reason. Even her past make up artist said she had to cover Amber's facial bruises.  And the video of Johnny breaking cabinets, glass, cups, etc.... that would scare me, but as someone who has never seen that type of behavior in person. Then people trying to read how she reacted at the end of it. Plus his violent text messages. I honestly just hope it ends in a mistrial. But feels like Amber mostly getting the social punishment and people kinda overlook Johnny because he's charming.... and I think people should be more cautious because it's definitely a possibility 5 or 10 years later we found out she was telling truth more than we thought, and society essentially bullied an abused women.



Very true. This why I find it disturbing that social media singularly targeted her and convicted her. The thing they say about her online are vulgar, violent, and abusive. When did our society become so polarized and full of hatred? Like they have inside access to what happened in their bedroom. When did we feel that we are entitled to speak this way about a complete stranger?

#JusticeForJohnnyDepp
#justiceforJohnnyDepp
#AmberHeardlsALiar
#liaiarpantsonfire
#AmberTurd
#TeamJohnnyDepp

And years down the road, what if/ _what if_ the majority is proven wrong? It's cruel. It's ALREADY cruel.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grande Latte said:


> Very true. This why I find it disturbing that social media singularly targeted her and convicted her. The thing they say about her online are vulgar, violent, and abusive. When did our society become so polarized and full of hatred? Like they have inside access to what happened in their bedroom.
> 
> #JusticeForJohnnyDepp
> #justiceforJohnnyDepp
> #AmberHeardlsALiar
> #liaiarpantsonfire
> #AmberTurd
> #TeamJohnnyDepp
> 
> And years down the road, what if/ _what if_ the majority is proven wrong? It's cruel. It's ALREADY cruel.


That's the power of social media and those hashtag are not harsher than someone being called a wife-beater by MAINSTREAM MEDIA. 
Are there any big news outlets covering this trial?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Grande Latte said:


> Very true. This why I find it disturbing that social media singularly targeted her and convicted her. The thing they say about her online are vulgar, violent, and abusive. *When did our society become so polarized and full of hatred?* Like they have inside access to what happened in their bedroom. When did we feel that we are entitled to speak this way about a complete stranger?
> 
> #JusticeForJohnnyDepp
> #justiceforJohnnyDepp
> #AmberHeardlsALiar
> #liaiarpantsonfire
> #AmberTurd
> #TeamJohnnyDepp
> 
> And years down the road, what if/ _what if_ the majority is proven wrong? It's cruel. It's ALREADY cruel.


I think we- people - were always like this, just now have an outlet (social media) and putting the mask of ‘anonymity’ we don’t care to contain ourselves. I really wish social media was never invented


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm glad social media was invented. I think the good things about it out weight the bad things. Now the people, like real people and citizens of the world now have power more than ever. We now have the chance to think for ourselves.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> I've never seen her act. I know she was in that movie Aquaman but if she didn't have chemistry with her very hot co-star, and she's not that young by Hollywood standards, plus she is labelled as a troublemaker, she better target Elon or some other rich guy.



I was wondering which rich guy she'll latch on to now to pay the bills. Brad Pitt?


----------



## Deleted 698298

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm glad social media was invented. I think the good things about it out weight the bad things. Now the people, like real people and citizens of the world now have power more than ever. We now have the chance to think for ourselves.


Yeah but what actually changes becasue of that? to me it’s same old same old


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> Yeah but what actually changes becasue of that? to me it’s same old same old


Online activism for example. Or some people get called out for their wrong doings that we otherwise wouldn't have known only from mainstream media. Others are mostly politics but I don't wanna get banned so....


----------



## scarlet555

dangerouscurves said:


> Online activism for example. Or some people get called out for their wrong doings that we otherwise wouldn't have known only from mainstream media. Others are mostly politics but I don't wanna get banned so....


Accountability 
Transparency 

it can teach people to hide their leopard spots better

it’s not a change, it’s a start towards the right direction

can’t be afraid of saying something now because we might be wrong in the future.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was wondering which rich guy she'll latch on to now to pay the bills. Brad Pitt?


please don't with that evil on Brad....he's been through enough


----------



## bunnycat

Grande Latte said:


> Very true. This why I find it disturbing that social media singularly targeted her and convicted her. The thing they say about her online are vulgar, violent, and abusive. When did our society become so polarized and full of hatred? Like they have inside access to what happened in their bedroom. When did we feel that we are entitled to speak this way about a complete stranger?
> 
> #JusticeForJohnnyDepp
> #justiceforJohnnyDepp
> #AmberHeardlsALiar
> #liaiarpantsonfire
> #AmberTurd
> #TeamJohnnyDepp
> 
> And years down the road, what if/ _what if_ the majority is proven wrong? It's cruel. It's ALREADY cruel.





dangerouscurves said:


> That's the power of social media and those hashtag are not harsher than someone being called a wife-beater by MAINSTREAM MEDIA.
> Are there any big news outlets covering this trial?




I actually pondered this myself and did some light poking around. Yes- mainstream media seems to have covered the trial. And, many of the stories are focused on Heard. And social media did not have access (directly) to their bedroom, but they DID to the actual courtroom.

Only one instance so far (and that was a tabloid piece from the UK) actually covered the audio of Heard saying she didn't punch him, she was only hitting him... *ONLY HITTING HIM* On audio. And it was ignored by as far as I can see ALL of the US media.

In one mainstream news piece where they go over "key details" they don't use the word "allege" when referring to her incidents. They write "She testified". In that piece they do mention the audio that was played where she admits to hitting him. And they use the word "allege". Words matter here. Again, every instance it crafted to benefit Heard.

The numerous articles that show Heard "sobbing" on the stand, again, written to benefit Heard and make people feel sorry for her. I have never been so very disappointed in media attention and the obvious skew involved in it. Not one mention of some very obvious other issues. No mentions of the rebuttals to any of that with evidence from Depp's team. Only a mention that Depp had "expert witnesses".

It's almost like the "journalist" viewed just enough of a "juicy" clip to make some inferences, and then wrote a heavily skewed piece. Whereas, since the trial itself was televised, and social media operates in real time, could it be perhaps that MAYBE, just maybe, the people watching the entire thing, in real time, might actually have some insight? They were able to look and and weigh the testimony as it happened. I'll never look at a journalistic piece the same way again.


This Rolling Stone article despite the headline, actually faithfully reports some of the things that happened in the trial: https://www.rollingstone.com/movies...hnny-depp-hit-abuse-defamation-trial-1354440/

Here are 2 that actually address the Heard hitting Depp audio that was almost totally ignored by US outlets because it doesn't fit the narrative they seem to have built of Heard:









						Amber Heard admits to hitting Johnny Depp in recording
					

‘You are such a baby, grow the f*** up, Johnny,’ actor’s ex-wife says on recording




					www.independent.co.uk
				




(Daily Mail is a Tabloid kind of like National Enquirer) : https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Heard-ADMITS-getting-violent-Johnny-Depp.html


Here are some examples of what I mean in the other direction:

NBC article: https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...tions-johnny-depp-amber-heard-trial-rcna30147

BBC article (Johnny Depp hit me): https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-61467766

Amber heard admits to hitting him "in self defense". However, if you actually watched the trial, and listened to the audios and videos, it generally Depp that runs away and hides, with her chasing after him. I don't think this was covered anywhere. Just conveniently never mentioned. I mean there's lots of testimony about how him trying to get away and de-escalate drove her nuts. Then the words they DID print were her pulling his own words about running and hiding and using them for herself.....   https://www.newsweek.com/amber-heard-admits-using-ugly-names-hitting-depp-self-defense-1703955

A rando Heard article from recently from one of the many op-eds that hopped on the "oh no what about #metoo? "https://www.theatlantic.com/culture...pp-amber-heard-trial-livestream-jokes/631648/

And there's this disturbing op-ed where the author states (and I quote)  "I’m less interested in whether Amber Heard is a liar, and more interested in why so many people are invested in the idea that she might be." Yes you heard that right- not actually interested   (in a court of law!) if Heard is lying, and why we don't just believe her wholesale.... https://www.msnbc.com/opinion/msnbc...r-heard-trial-verdict-we-ve-all-lost-n1295801

In this artcicle they list some of the allegations by Heard (presenting some of the sexual violence accusations) and when mentioning Depp only say what boils down to well- Depp's lawyers presented some stuff to the contrary...WTAF?  How is this unbiased?.... https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/26/arts/amber-heard-johnny-depp-harassment.html


So, ya know, perhaps that's why social media in general doesn't believe her and didn't rally to her because there is a huge disconnect from what people actually watching for more than 5 minutes saw and what was printed and portrayed by mainstream media. I looked several times, and tried several different search parameters for keywords that would show articles that "favored" Depp in the US, and didn't find any. Just things like "6 key allegations against Depp" and the like. I'll never look at "news" the same way again (ever!) having watched (and rewatched some of the older testimonies) that at best I consider "cherry picking" for information rather than a factual here's what was present on  both sides, good or bad, approach.


----------



## scarlet555

bunnycat said:


> *So, ya know, perhaps that's why social media in general doesn't believe her and didn't rally to her because there is a huge disconnect from what people actually watching for more than 5 minutes saw and what was printed and portrayed by mainstream media. I'll never look at "news" the same way again, ever.*



ITA


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> please don't with that evil on Brad....he's been through enough



I was kidding, lol. Her MO seems to latch on to rich men, so he's the first one I thought of who's single


----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> I got a good one for everyone, u don’t have to be team AH or JD



Sometimes their lawyers will tell them to look busy and take 'notes' - not just sit there.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Sometimes their lawyers will tell them to look busy and take 'notes' - not just sit there.




I am not sure this vid is entirely accurate. She was writing throughout the trial and sometimes we saw the little handwritten post its she gave to her lawyer as rebuttals.


----------



## ctimec

bunnycat said:


> I actually pondered this myself and did some light poking around. Yes- mainstream media seems to have covered the trial. And, many of the stories are focused on Heard. And social media did not have access (directly) to their bedroom, but they DID to the actual courtroom.
> 
> Only one instance so far (and that was a tabloid piece from the UK) actually covered the audio of Heard saying she didn't punch him, she was only hitting him... *ONLY HITTING HIM* On audio. And it was ignored by as far as I can see ALL of the US media.
> 
> In one mainstream news piece where they go over "key details" they don't use the word "allege" when referring to her incidents. They write "She testified". In that piece they do mention the audio that was played where she admits to hitting him. And they use the word "allege". Words matter here. Again, every instance it crafted to benefit Heard.
> 
> The numerous articles that show Heard "sobbing" on the stand, again, written to benefit Heard and make people feel sorry for her. I have never been so very disappointed in media attention and the obvious skew involved in it. Not one mention of some very obvious other issues. No mentions of the rebuttals to any of that with evidence from Depp's team. Only a mention that Depp had "expert witnesses".
> 
> It's almost like the "journalist" viewed just enough of a "juicy" clip to make some inferences, and then wrote a heavily skewed piece. Whereas, since the trial itself was televised, and social media operates in real time, could it be perhaps that MAYBE, just maybe, the people watching the entire thing, in real time, might actually have some insight? They were able to look and and weigh the testimony as it happened. I'll never look at a journalistic piece the same way again.
> 
> 
> This Rolling Stone article despite the headline, actually faithfully reports some of the things that happened in the trial: https://www.rollingstone.com/movies...hnny-depp-hit-abuse-defamation-trial-1354440/
> 
> Here are 2 that actually address the Heard hitting Depp audio that was almost totally ignored by US outlets because it doesn't fit the narrative they seem to have built of Heard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard admits to hitting Johnny Depp in recording
> 
> 
> ‘You are such a baby, grow the f*** up, Johnny,’ actor’s ex-wife says on recording
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Daily Mail is a Tabloid kind of like National Enquirer) : https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Heard-ADMITS-getting-violent-Johnny-Depp.html
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of what I mean in the other direction:
> 
> NBC article: https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...tions-johnny-depp-amber-heard-trial-rcna30147
> 
> BBC article (Johnny Depp hit me): https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-61467766
> 
> Amber heard admits to hitting him "in self defense". However, if you actually watched the trial, and listened to the audios and videos, it generally Depp that runs away and hides, with her chasing after him. I don't think this was covered anywhere. Just conveniently never mentioned. I mean there's lots of testimony about how him trying to get away and de-escalate drove her nuts. Then the words they DID print were her pulling his own words about running and hiding and using them for herself.....   https://www.newsweek.com/amber-heard-admits-using-ugly-names-hitting-depp-self-defense-1703955
> 
> A rando Heard article from recently from one of the many op-eds that hopped on the "oh no what about #metoo? "https://www.theatlantic.com/culture...pp-amber-heard-trial-livestream-jokes/631648/
> 
> And there's this disturbing op-ed where the author states (and I quote)  "I’m less interested in whether Amber Heard is a liar, and more interested in why so many people are invested in the idea that she might be." Yes you heard that right- not actually interested  (in a court of law!) if Heard is lying, and why we don't just believe her wholesale.... https://www.msnbc.com/opinion/msnbc...r-heard-trial-verdict-we-ve-all-lost-n1295801
> 
> In this artcicle they list some of the allegations by Heard (presenting some of the sexual violence accusations) and when mentioning Depp only say what boils down to well- Depp's lawyers presented some stuff to the contrary...WTAF?  How is this unbiased?.... https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/26/arts/amber-heard-johnny-depp-harassment.html
> 
> 
> So, ya know, perhaps that's why social media in general doesn't believe her and didn't rally to her because there is a huge disconnect from what people actually watching for more than 5 minutes saw and what was printed and portrayed by mainstream media. I looked several times, and tried several different search parameters for keywords that would show articles that "favored" Depp in the US, and didn't find any. Just things like "6 key allegations against Depp" and the like. I'll never look at "news" the same way again (ever!) having watched (and rewatched some of the older testimonies) that at best I consider "cherry picking" for information rather than a factual here's what was present on  both sides, good or bad, approach.



All of this! Mainstream media went with AH’s narrative, as if those sources are afraid of metoo backlash. It’s terrible reporting. Digging in their heels so as not to contradict themselves. Also, Eve Barlow is not a feminist. AH is not a feminist. No real feminist would use other womens’ actual DV pain to lie. AH used her assistant’s story of DV! You can absolutely be a feminist and NOT believe AH.


----------



## Toby93

Jayne1 said:


> Sometimes their lawyers will tell them to look busy and take 'notes' - not just sit there.


I would think it takes more effort to hover above the page than to scribble on the paper


----------



## scarlet555

Toby93 said:


> I would think it takes more effort to hover above the page than to scribble on the paper


Seriously, she wasn't hovering over the page, she was fake writing!  LOL ! Does she hand over a blank piece of paper to her other lawyers and they are in with the 'look busy' like you're taking notes bandwagon.  At least with JD, he was actually drawing...  something.  Talk about crazy...


----------



## scarlet555

ctimec said:


> All of this! Mainstream media went with AH’s narrative, as if those sources are afraid of metoo backlash. It’s terrible reporting. Digging in their heels so as not to contradict themselves. Also, Eve Barlow is not a feminist. AH is not a feminist. No real feminist would use other womens’ actual DV pain to lie. AH used her assistant’s story of DV! You can absolutely be a feminist and NOT believe AH.



I guess men will always be the abusers in mainstream media, JD has audio recording of her admittance of the abuse but that's not enough.  This is why men don't come forward with DV.  No one believes them, look at JD a 'mega' star, and he has the audio, still mainstream media is continuing with the circus support of AH, despite proof that she isn't a victim.


----------



## CeeJay

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was wondering which rich guy she'll latch on to now to pay the bills. Brad Pitt?


He already had to deal with his ex-wife, Angelina .. don't think he would want to try "that" again!


----------



## bag-mania

scarlet555 said:


> I guess men will always be the abusers in mainstream media, JD has audio recording of her admittance of the abuse but that's not enough.  This is why men don't come forward with DV.  No one believes them, look at JD a 'mega' star, and he has the audio, still mainstream media is continuing with the circus support of AH, despite proof that she isn't a victim.



The media will always err on the side of the woman because most critical injuries and deaths caused by domestic violence are cases of men inflicting it on women. Men are usually physically stronger and statistically that’s how it goes. I don’t blame the press for sitting  back and seeing how it plays out in court. It would look horrible if they didn’t.

In the meantime, some Johnny fans with time on their hands have come to town to add to the circus atmosphere.









						'Pirates Of The Caribbean' Ship Cruises By Courthouse As Jury Deliberates
					

A pirate ship sporting one of Johnny Depp's iconic characters sailed in front of the courthouse where the jury continues deliberations in his defamation trial.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bunnycat

bag-mania said:


> The media will always err on the side of the woman because most critical injuries and deaths caused by domestic violence are cases of men inflicting it on women. Men are usually physically stronger and statistically that’s how it goes. I don’t blame the press for sitting  back and seeing how it plays out in court. It would look horrible if they didn’t.
> 
> In the meantime, some Johnny fans with time on their hands have come to town to add to the circus atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Pirates Of The Caribbean' Ship Cruises By Courthouse As Jury Deliberates
> 
> 
> A pirate ship sporting one of Johnny Depp's iconic characters sailed in front of the courthouse where the jury continues deliberations in his defamation trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



The media has not exactly "sat this one out". If they had actually just posted the facts that both sides presented and said "welp- let's let the jury handle this", I'd agree with you. But that is not what has happened at all actually. Literally op-ed after op-ed about how damaging believing Depp's side is for #metoo and DV victims, and other hypothesis. Consistently reporting her testimony and leaving out the other side except for vague mentions like the other side " submitted rebuttal". Most online articles show pictures of her crying, and Depp looking down at the table. I mean, look for yourself. Just try looking up any mainstream articles and that is what you will see.


----------



## uhpharm01

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am not sure this vid is entirely accurate. She was writing throughout the trial and sometimes we saw the little handwritten post its she gave to her lawyer as rebuttals.


there is video of amber handing notes to one lawyer and that lawyer gave it to Rottenhouse and he turned it over and didn't look at it right away. lol


----------



## bag-mania

bunnycat said:


> The media has not exactly "sat this one out". If they had actually just posted the facts that both sides presented and said "welp- let's let the jury handle this", I'd agree with you. But that is not what has happened at all actually. Literally op-ed after op-ed about how damaging believing Depp's side is for #metoo and DV victims, and other hypothesis. Consistently reporting her testimony and leaving out the other side except for vague mentions like the other side " submitted rebuttal". Most online articles show pictures of her crying, and Depp looking down at the table. I mean, look for yourself. Just try looking up any mainstream articles and that is what you will see.



Let’s face it, most of the media are represented by spineless followers who ride the bandwagon of whatever is in fashion at the moment. When Amber made her accusations it was at the height of the #MeToo movement. The press was scouring the possibilities for someone they could put up on a pedestal to be a symbol for it. All the better if the accused perpetrator was a super famous man.

We can’t stop the press from being what they are. We can only ask questions about the news that is foisted on us and take the time to verify it before we believe. Unfortunately, that isn’t always possible.


----------



## uhpharm01

This was posted earlier in the day.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Sometimes their lawyers will tell them to look busy and take 'notes' - not just sit there.


In Amber's case, that might be a good idea since she has a tendency to smirk and pull faces that are not attractive.  IDK what the jury thinks of her but she doesn't seem nice to me


----------



## uhpharm01

Depp's team should have objected during theclosing arguments when they happened.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> In Amber's case, that might be a good idea since she has a tendency to smirk and pull faces that are not attractive.  IDK what the jury thinks of her but she doesn't seem nice to me



She probably isn’t nice but the jury isn’t supposed to use that as a consideration in their deliberation. If anything, if someone seems like a b*tch in court it would be even more believable that someone would hit her. The jury probably wants a crack at her themselves by now.


----------



## Luvbolide

scarlet555 said:


> Seriously, she wasn't hovering over the page, she was fake writing!  LOL ! Does she hand over a blank piece of paper to her other lawyers and they are in with the 'look busy' like you're taking notes bandwagon.  At least with JD, he was actually drawing...  something.  Talk about crazy...



One of the things that a lot of lawyers talked about early on was JD’s deportment during his weeks of testimony.  He was often argumentative with AH’s attorneys - talking back, making jokes and smart aleck comments.  And bringing his sketch book and doodling.  Looked like he was not taking the whole thing seriously.  Not good.  AH, on the other hand, was openly hostile and was obviously lying.
It will be interesting to see if the jury finds no liability on either or liability for both with a low damages or essentialy offsetting damages.

I haven’t watched in a bit - were the judge’s instructions to the jury also broadcast?  That’s one of the most important parts and often grounds for appeal.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> In Amber's case, that might be a good idea since she has a tendency to smirk and pull faces that are not attractive.  IDK what the jury thinks of her but she doesn't seem nice to me


You mean the resting b!tch face? lol


----------



## bunnycat

Luvbolide said:


> One of the things that a lot of lawyers talked about early was JD’s deportment early one during his weeks of testimony.  He was often joking around with AH’s attorneys - talking back, making jokes.  And bringing his sketch book and doodling.  Looked like he was not taking the whole thing seriously.  Not good.  AH, on the other hand, was openly hostile and was obviously lying.
> It will be interesting to see if the jury finds no liability on either or liability for both with a low damages or essentialy offsetting damages.
> 
> I haven’t watched in a bit - was the judge’s instructions to the jury also broadcast?  That’s one of the most important parts and often grounds for appeal.



I do recall her giving them instructions as to what they should be looking at. It went on for some time but I'd have to look for a written run down as I couldn't remember all off the top of my head.


----------



## bunnycat

Luvbolide said:


> One of the things that a lot of lawyers talked about early was JD’s deportment early one during his weeks of testimony.  He was often joking around with AH’s attorneys - talking back, making jokes.  And bringing his sketch book and doodling.  Looked like he was not taking the whole thing seriously.  Not good.  AH, on the other hand, was openly hostile and was obviously lying.
> It will be interesting to see if the jury finds no liability on either or liability for both with a low damages or essentialy offsetting damages.
> 
> I haven’t watched in a bit - was the judge’s instructions to the jury also broadcast?  That’s one of the most important parts and often grounds for appeal.




Here are the instructions:





__





						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> You mean the resting b!tch face? lol


Ha
I wouldn't even say it's resting....it's an active b!tch face


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> Ha
> I wouldn't even say it's resting....it's an active b!tch face


very active in that case, and never pretty again she will be after this trial to me.


----------



## Luvbolide

scarlet555 said:


> You mean the resting b!tch face? lol



Some of those faces of hers are downright scary.  Doesn’t help that she is such a terrible actress.  The spinning around in her seat to face the jurors is making me carsick.


----------



## Luvbolide

bunnycat said:


> Here are the instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DocumentCloud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.documentcloud.org



Cool, thanks!  Hopefully I can get through closings and the instructions before they reach a verdict!!


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## pixiejenna

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was wondering which rich guy she'll latch on to now to pay the bills. Brad Pitt?



I’m pretty sure she’s latched on to Elon. It’s rumored that he’s paying her legal fees. She also had a kid via a surrogate she had embryos made with both Depp and Musk. My guess is she went with Musk as he has more money and he wants a army of kids to ignore. The majority of his kids were IVF babies so he’s no stranger to this route even his last ex used a surrogate for their second child. Having a kid with him along with whatever dirt she’s rumored to have on him will keep her on his payroll.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> I’m pretty sure she’s latched on to Elon. It’s rumored that he’s paying her legal fees. She also had a kid via a surrogate she had embryos made with both Depp and Musk. My guess is she went with Musk as he has more money and he wants a army of kids to ignore. The majority of his kids were IVF babies so he’s no stranger to this route even his last ex used a surrogate for their second child. Having a kid with him along with whatever dirt she’s rumored to have on him will keep her on his payroll.


I didn't know that she had made embryos with depp too, this is the first that I'm hearing about this oh wow.


----------



## pixiejenna

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't know that she had made embryos with depp too, this is the first that I'm hearing about this oh wow.



I think it’s more speculation that they did. At some point Johnnys team wanted a paternity test on her baby but it could have been him wanting to out Elon as the father. But it wouldn’t surprise me if she talked him into making embryos.


----------



## m_ichele

Kate Moss leaves Royal Albert Hall alone
					

The supermodel was in attendance as Depp performed in front of a sell-out crowd, just days after testifying for the Hollywood star during his defamation trial against ex-wife Amber Heard.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



I wish there were pix of them together!


----------



## bagsforme

^ wouldn't it be great if they rekindled their relationship.  I've read she's in a relationship but that could be old news. 
I've always thought he was never over her.  Vanessa looks exactly like her!


----------



## sdkitty

Luvbolide said:


> Some of those faces of hers are downright scary.  Doesn’t help that she is such a terrible actress.  The spinning around in her seat to face the jurors is making me carsick.


Is that who she's looking at behind her?


----------



## uhpharm01

I don't know if we will get a verdict today or not but it's interesting that they are only taking a 45 minute lunch.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## papertiger

*Johnny Depp is proof that men accused of abuse never suffer the same lifelong consequences as survivors*

Emmie Harrison-West
Wed, 1 June 2022, 4:45 pm






(Reuters)
If you have been anywhere on the internet over these last six weeks, it’s been impossible to ignore the Virginia-based _Depp v Heard_ defamation trial. It’s been highly publicised and criticised by journalists, comedians and just about everyone who thinks they’re an expert on Twitter.
But last week, mere days after the trial’s jury retired for deliberations, Johnny Depp - accused of sexual, physical and emotional abuse by Amber Heard, which he denies - got on a jet and went to the most unlikely of places: Sheffield. Here, he performed on stage with his “musical soulmate” Jeff Beck.
The very next night, Depp travelled to London to perform with Beck once again. “I will die happy,” one fan gushed, as Depp received a standing ovation. Depp performed for a third time in the same venue the following night. “We kept it quiet for obvious reasons,” Beck told the crowd of the iconic Royal Albert Hall, before the pair performed “Isolation” by the late John Lennon.
To me, this is indicative of accused abusers avoiding lifelong consequences for serious allegations of sexual violence and emotional torment. Depp claims his character has been defamed by his ex-wife Heard writing an op-ed in _The Washington Post_ alluding to domestic violence - but it appears as if his character is arguably more intact than ever, by the looks of his public appearances.
- ADVERTISEMENT -

Inviting Depp onstage to perform in another country - with hordes of surprised fans cheering him on and press outlets broadcasting it to the nation - makes a mockery of allegations of domestic and sexual violence, in my eyes. Even if the jury finds in Depp’s favour, his appearance onstage - not once, but three times - glorifies and glamorises allegations of sexual violence and emotional abuse, I feel.




Johnny Depp at the Royal Albert Hall, London on Tuesday (PA)
Thankfully, reactions to Depp’s appearance were mixed, with one male fan telling the press that he felt “duped”. It begs the question as to why Beck presumed his legions of fans would merely accept “the obvious” - and ignore the serious allegations against his stage-mate.
It’s a classic example of abusers - both the accused and acquitted - avoiding the same lifelong consequences that survivors of sexual abuse and violence endure. Such claims are seemingly mere hiccups to the accused; pencilled in footnotes in their life stories that can be erased, leaving the alleged victims to bear the trauma of the justice system and the lifelong sentence of enduring such abuse
In the UK, only one in every 100 rape cases were reported to the police in 2021 - with charging and convictions rates dropping to the lowest since records began. In fact, 40 per cent of survivors claimed they didn’t report their trauma due to “embarrassment” - with 34 per cent saying they thought it would be humiliating. What will seeing an accused abuser onstage do to that rate next year?


> These claims are seemingly mere hiccups to the accused; pencilled in footnotes in their life stories that can be erased


Sadly, it’s nothing we haven’t seen before. It seems eerily similar to Chris Brown recently being announced as a headliner for the upcoming Wireless music festival. Brown’s performance will be his first in the UK since he was found guilty of assaulting his former partner Rihanna, a charge which reportedly banned him from entering the country. Since then, Brown has featured in his own documentary, explaining the abuse, and has an album out in June. His career, like Depp’s, is seemingly unscathed.
So many accused abusers are still enjoying a star-studded career - for example, Dustin Hoffman, currently with two films in the works, was accused of sexual assault by six women in 2017 (two of which were under 18). Hoffman has since apologised for one accusation from a 17-year-old, stating that it is “not reflective” of who he is. He said: “I have the utmost respect for women and feel terrible that anything I might have done could have put her in an uncomfortable situation.”
Louis CK has announced his first UK tour dates since he admitted to, and apologised for, several cases of sexual misconduct from 2017. “These stories are true,” he announced, stating that he was “remorseful”. He added: “The power I had over these women is that they admired me. And I wielded that power irresponsibly.” CK continued to perform stand-up and even won a Grammy last month.




Amber Heard in court on 27 May (REUTERS)
In January 2018, Aziz Ansari was accused of pressuring a woman for sex after a date - leaving the survivor distraught and in tears after the encounter. The comedian has talked about the claim of sexual misconduct against him in multiple Netflix specials since the accusation - but has not publicly apologised. He stated he felt “surprised and concerned” that his date had felt “uncomfortable”.
Morgan Freeman has been accused by eight different women for inappropriate behaviour and harassment - though he has four films yet to come out this year. Freeman has since apologised to “anyone who felt uncomfortable or disrespected” - adding: “Anyone who knows me or has worked with me knows I am not someone who would intentionally offend or knowingly make anyone feel uneasy.”


> What examples are we setting to our younger generations about alleged abusers deserving press and public attention?


James Franco has seen five women accuse him of sexually exploitative behaviour from 2018, and is expected to make a comeback in film _Mace_, set to release later this year. This is after he paid $2.2 million (£1.7 million) in 2021 to resolve a lawsuit against him, alleging that he coerced students into performing sex acts on camera. Franco finally addressed the claims in 2021 in an interview with _The Jess Cagle Podcast_, but has not publicly apologised.
Let’s not forget that it took 87 actresses to come forward with sexual abuse claims against movie mogul Harvey Weinstein before he was sentenced to 23 years in prison for rape and sexual abuse. Need I go on?
There is a disturbing history of high-profile men, accused of sexual misconduct or violence, who continue to boast a spot in the limelight while their alleged victims stay in the shadows - unknown, and forgotten.
Depp being invited to appear onstage with a proclaimed musical legend not only once, but three times, feels utterly surreal to me. The fact that is was mere days after a jury retired to deliberate in a case involving a woman claiming he sexually assaulted her with a bottle is obscene, to me.
This dangerous rhetoric of accused men being allowed to continue garnering accolades and with such allegations on their shoulders is vile. What examples are we setting to our younger generations about alleged abusers deserving press and public attention?
This cannot carry on. Like many high-profile men’s accusations, victims are being ignored, and forgotten - while survivors with secrets are forced to silently absorb the mockery made of their trauma as the world watches and applauds.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## scarlet555

papertiger said:


> *Johnny Depp is proof that men accused of abuse never suffer the same lifelong consequences as survivors*
> 
> .



Am I the only one to see this title doesn't make sense? it's comparing men accused of abuse, vs survivors of abuse-obviously they will not suffer the same consequences because one is a survivor of abuse and the other is 'accused of abuse'.  (I didn't read the article, just the title is dumb)  it would make more sense to say, men who claim abuse ie JD and women who claim abuse ie AH, do not suffer the same lifelong consequences.  Mainstream media..


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

A verdict has been reached.  To be read at 3:00pm Eastern time.

Jury has reached a verdict in Johnny Depp, Amber Heard trial
https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/01/entertainment/johnny-depp-amber-heard-verdict/index.html


----------



## bunnycat

scarlet555 said:


> Am I the only one to see this title doesn't make sense? it's comparing men accused of abuse, vs survivors of abuse-obviously they will not suffer the same consequences because one is a survivor of abuse and the other is 'accused of abuse'.  (I didn't read the article, just the title is dumb)  it would make more sense to say, men who claim abuse ie JD and women who claim abuse ie AH, do not suffer the same lifelong consequences.  Mainstream media..



Pretty much spot on. Again, the mainstream media has taken a stance, and not a back seat to a very messy set of circumstances at best, seeminginlgy ignoring completely the past history of Heard and abuse allegations. I mean, before Heard his total accusations was 0...hers wasn't...just sayin'


----------



## bunnycat

papertiger said:


> *Johnny Depp is proof that men accused of abuse never suffer the same lifelong consequences as survivors*
> 
> Emmie Harrison-West
> Wed, 1 June 2022, 4:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters)
> If you have been anywhere on the internet over these last six weeks, it’s been impossible to ignore the Virginia-based _Depp v Heard_ defamation trial. It’s been highly publicised and criticised by journalists, comedians and just about everyone who thinks they’re an expert on Twitter.
> But last week, mere days after the trial’s jury retired for deliberations, Johnny Depp - accused of sexual, physical and emotional abuse by Amber Heard, which he denies - got on a jet and went to the most unlikely of places: Sheffield. Here, he performed on stage with his “musical soulmate” Jeff Beck.
> The very next night, Depp travelled to London to perform with Beck once again. “I will die happy,” one fan gushed, as Depp received a standing ovation. Depp performed for a third time in the same venue the following night. “We kept it quiet for obvious reasons,” Beck told the crowd of the iconic Royal Albert Hall, before the pair performed “Isolation” by the late John Lennon.
> To me, this is indicative of accused abusers avoiding lifelong consequences for serious allegations of sexual violence and emotional torment. Depp claims his character has been defamed by his ex-wife Heard writing an op-ed in _The Washington Post_ alluding to domestic violence - but it appears as if his character is arguably more intact than ever, by the looks of his public appearances.
> - ADVERTISEMENT -
> 
> Inviting Depp onstage to perform in another country - with hordes of surprised fans cheering him on and press outlets broadcasting it to the nation - makes a mockery of allegations of domestic and sexual violence, in my eyes. Even if the jury finds in Depp’s favour, his appearance onstage - not once, but three times - glorifies and glamorises allegations of sexual violence and emotional abuse, I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp at the Royal Albert Hall, London on Tuesday (PA)
> Thankfully, reactions to Depp’s appearance were mixed, with one male fan telling the press that he felt “duped”. It begs the question as to why Beck presumed his legions of fans would merely accept “the obvious” - and ignore the serious allegations against his stage-mate.
> It’s a classic example of abusers - both the accused and acquitted - avoiding the same lifelong consequences that survivors of sexual abuse and violence endure. Such claims are seemingly mere hiccups to the accused; pencilled in footnotes in their life stories that can be erased, leaving the alleged victims to bear the trauma of the justice system and the lifelong sentence of enduring such abuse
> In the UK, only one in every 100 rape cases were reported to the police in 2021 - with charging and convictions rates dropping to the lowest since records began. In fact, 40 per cent of survivors claimed they didn’t report their trauma due to “embarrassment” - with 34 per cent saying they thought it would be humiliating. What will seeing an accused abuser onstage do to that rate next year?
> 
> Sadly, it’s nothing we haven’t seen before. It seems eerily similar to Chris Brown recently being announced as a headliner for the upcoming Wireless music festival. Brown’s performance will be his first in the UK since he was found guilty of assaulting his former partner Rihanna, a charge which reportedly banned him from entering the country. Since then, Brown has featured in his own documentary, explaining the abuse, and has an album out in June. His career, like Depp’s, is seemingly unscathed.
> So many accused abusers are still enjoying a star-studded career - for example, Dustin Hoffman, currently with two films in the works, was accused of sexual assault by six women in 2017 (two of which were under 18). Hoffman has since apologised for one accusation from a 17-year-old, stating that it is “not reflective” of who he is. He said: “I have the utmost respect for women and feel terrible that anything I might have done could have put her in an uncomfortable situation.”
> Louis CK has announced his first UK tour dates since he admitted to, and apologised for, several cases of sexual misconduct from 2017. “These stories are true,” he announced, stating that he was “remorseful”. He added: “The power I had over these women is that they admired me. And I wielded that power irresponsibly.” CK continued to perform stand-up and even won a Grammy last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard in court on 27 May (REUTERS)
> In January 2018, Aziz Ansari was accused of pressuring a woman for sex after a date - leaving the survivor distraught and in tears after the encounter. The comedian has talked about the claim of sexual misconduct against him in multiple Netflix specials since the accusation - but has not publicly apologised. He stated he felt “surprised and concerned” that his date had felt “uncomfortable”.
> Morgan Freeman has been accused by eight different women for inappropriate behaviour and harassment - though he has four films yet to come out this year. Freeman has since apologised to “anyone who felt uncomfortable or disrespected” - adding: “Anyone who knows me or has worked with me knows I am not someone who would intentionally offend or knowingly make anyone feel uneasy.”
> 
> James Franco has seen five women accuse him of sexually exploitative behaviour from 2018, and is expected to make a comeback in film _Mace_, set to release later this year. This is after he paid $2.2 million (£1.7 million) in 2021 to resolve a lawsuit against him, alleging that he coerced students into performing sex acts on camera. Franco finally addressed the claims in 2021 in an interview with _The Jess Cagle Podcast_, but has not publicly apologised.
> Let’s not forget that it took 87 actresses to come forward with sexual abuse claims against movie mogul Harvey Weinstein before he was sentenced to 23 years in prison for rape and sexual abuse. Need I go on?
> There is a disturbing history of high-profile men, accused of sexual misconduct or violence, who continue to boast a spot in the limelight while their alleged victims stay in the shadows - unknown, and forgotten.
> Depp being invited to appear onstage with a proclaimed musical legend not only once, but three times, feels utterly surreal to me. The fact that is was mere days after a jury retired to deliberate in a case involving a woman claiming he sexually assaulted her with a bottle is obscene, to me.
> This dangerous rhetoric of accused men being allowed to continue garnering accolades and with such allegations on their shoulders is vile. What examples are we setting to our younger generations about alleged abusers deserving press and public attention?
> This cannot carry on. Like many high-profile men’s accusations, victims are being ignored, and forgotten - while survivors with secrets are forced to silently absorb the mockery made of their trauma as the world watches and applauds.



Soooo- 

AH- "I just want JD to leave me alone!"
JD- "Cool- I'm going to move on and go do something to get my mind off things..."
Journalists: "OMG- How DARE he "move on"....
Me: ????


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bagsforme said:


> ^ wouldn't it be great if they rekindled their relationship.  I've read she's in a relationship but that could be old news.
> I've always thought he was never over her.  Vanessa looks exactly like her!



Dunno. I'd think most grown women aren't so much into...projects these days. I was shocked when JLo took back Ben after Jennifer Garner had thrown in the towel on him.


----------



## sdkitty

papertiger said:


> *Johnny Depp is proof that men accused of abuse never suffer the same lifelong consequences as survivors*
> 
> Emmie Harrison-West
> Wed, 1 June 2022, 4:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters)
> If you have been anywhere on the internet over these last six weeks, it’s been impossible to ignore the Virginia-based _Depp v Heard_ defamation trial. It’s been highly publicised and criticised by journalists, comedians and just about everyone who thinks they’re an expert on Twitter.
> But last week, mere days after the trial’s jury retired for deliberations, Johnny Depp - accused of sexual, physical and emotional abuse by Amber Heard, which he denies - got on a jet and went to the most unlikely of places: Sheffield. Here, he performed on stage with his “musical soulmate” Jeff Beck.
> The very next night, Depp travelled to London to perform with Beck once again. “I will die happy,” one fan gushed, as Depp received a standing ovation. Depp performed for a third time in the same venue the following night. “We kept it quiet for obvious reasons,” Beck told the crowd of the iconic Royal Albert Hall, before the pair performed “Isolation” by the late John Lennon.
> To me, this is indicative of accused abusers avoiding lifelong consequences for serious allegations of sexual violence and emotional torment. Depp claims his character has been defamed by his ex-wife Heard writing an op-ed in _The Washington Post_ alluding to domestic violence - but it appears as if his character is arguably more intact than ever, by the looks of his public appearances.
> - ADVERTISEMENT -
> 
> Inviting Depp onstage to perform in another country - with hordes of surprised fans cheering him on and press outlets broadcasting it to the nation - makes a mockery of allegations of domestic and sexual violence, in my eyes. Even if the jury finds in Depp’s favour, his appearance onstage - not once, but three times - glorifies and glamorises allegations of sexual violence and emotional abuse, I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp at the Royal Albert Hall, London on Tuesday (PA)
> Thankfully, reactions to Depp’s appearance were mixed, with one male fan telling the press that he felt “duped”. It begs the question as to why Beck presumed his legions of fans would merely accept “the obvious” - and ignore the serious allegations against his stage-mate.
> It’s a classic example of abusers - both the accused and acquitted - avoiding the same lifelong consequences that survivors of sexual abuse and violence endure. Such claims are seemingly mere hiccups to the accused; pencilled in footnotes in their life stories that can be erased, leaving the alleged victims to bear the trauma of the justice system and the lifelong sentence of enduring such abuse
> In the UK, only one in every 100 rape cases were reported to the police in 2021 - with charging and convictions rates dropping to the lowest since records began. In fact, 40 per cent of survivors claimed they didn’t report their trauma due to “embarrassment” - with 34 per cent saying they thought it would be humiliating. What will seeing an accused abuser onstage do to that rate next year?
> 
> Sadly, it’s nothing we haven’t seen before. It seems eerily similar to Chris Brown recently being announced as a headliner for the upcoming Wireless music festival. Brown’s performance will be his first in the UK since he was found guilty of assaulting his former partner Rihanna, a charge which reportedly banned him from entering the country. Since then, Brown has featured in his own documentary, explaining the abuse, and has an album out in June. His career, like Depp’s, is seemingly unscathed.
> So many accused abusers are still enjoying a star-studded career - for example, Dustin Hoffman, currently with two films in the works, was accused of sexual assault by six women in 2017 (two of which were under 18). Hoffman has since apologised for one accusation from a 17-year-old, stating that it is “not reflective” of who he is. He said: “I have the utmost respect for women and feel terrible that anything I might have done could have put her in an uncomfortable situation.”
> Louis CK has announced his first UK tour dates since he admitted to, and apologised for, several cases of sexual misconduct from 2017. “These stories are true,” he announced, stating that he was “remorseful”. He added: “The power I had over these women is that they admired me. And I wielded that power irresponsibly.” CK continued to perform stand-up and even won a Grammy last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard in court on 27 May (REUTERS)
> In January 2018, Aziz Ansari was accused of pressuring a woman for sex after a date - leaving the survivor distraught and in tears after the encounter. The comedian has talked about the claim of sexual misconduct against him in multiple Netflix specials since the accusation - but has not publicly apologised. He stated he felt “surprised and concerned” that his date had felt “uncomfortable”.
> Morgan Freeman has been accused by eight different women for inappropriate behaviour and harassment - though he has four films yet to come out this year. Freeman has since apologised to “anyone who felt uncomfortable or disrespected” - adding: “Anyone who knows me or has worked with me knows I am not someone who would intentionally offend or knowingly make anyone feel uneasy.”
> 
> James Franco has seen five women accuse him of sexually exploitative behaviour from 2018, and is expected to make a comeback in film _Mace_, set to release later this year. This is after he paid $2.2 million (£1.7 million) in 2021 to resolve a lawsuit against him, alleging that he coerced students into performing sex acts on camera. Franco finally addressed the claims in 2021 in an interview with _The Jess Cagle Podcast_, but has not publicly apologised.
> Let’s not forget that it took 87 actresses to come forward with sexual abuse claims against movie mogul Harvey Weinstein before he was sentenced to 23 years in prison for rape and sexual abuse. Need I go on?
> There is a disturbing history of high-profile men, accused of sexual misconduct or violence, who continue to boast a spot in the limelight while their alleged victims stay in the shadows - unknown, and forgotten.
> Depp being invited to appear onstage with a proclaimed musical legend not only once, but three times, feels utterly surreal to me. The fact that is was mere days after a jury retired to deliberate in a case involving a woman claiming he sexually assaulted her with a bottle is obscene, to me.
> This dangerous rhetoric of accused men being allowed to continue garnering accolades and with such allegations on their shoulders is vile. What examples are we setting to our younger generations about alleged abusers deserving press and public attention?
> This cannot carry on. Like many high-profile men’s accusations, victims are being ignored, and forgotten - while survivors with secrets are forced to silently absorb the mockery made of their trauma as the world watches and applauds.


Not sure agree I with this......we haven't heard a peep from charlie rose who was iconic...Louis CK....many men cancelled


----------



## sdkitty

Jury Reaches Verdict In Johnny Depp, Amber Heard Trial
					

The verdicts are expected to be read inside the Virginia court at 3 p.m. Wednesday.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I‘m glad this will be done soon as entertaining as this case was. I can’t imagine spending 6 weeks hearing testimony and only spending 2-3 days deliberating on it. But because of the nature of the case it‘s not surprising.


----------



## bag-mania

You mean the side show is about to close? I still have popcorn!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut




----------



## lanasyogamama

Let’s goooooo!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

There’s a delay.  A form was filled out wrong.


----------



## bellecate

I read the judge sent them back to fill in the damages section.


----------



## bunnycat

Yes- defamation against Depp and she acted with actual malice regarding the title statement and one other so far.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Amber’s going down.  AND SO IS JOHNNY!!!  They’re both liable for defamation.


----------



## bunnycat

Now defamation shown on all 3 statement in the op-ed.

Unknown yet about the countersuit result.

Damages awarded - 5 million and 10 million tp Depp.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Johnny won!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnycat

No- on the countersuit 1st statement. But yes on the other 2.

Actual malice by Waldman- yes.

Confused by the ending and award of 2 million??? To whom?

ETA- they only found one of the statement met defamation in Heard's case, and awarded her 2 million for that one.

Aslo- that ridiculousness of "op-ed didn't mention Depp". ACLU admitted their lawyer REMOVED mentions of his name in it which means they were in there originally, and Heard wanted to put them back in the op-ed and was convinced not to by her lawyers...so she knew and she meant it...clearly.

So mixed results.


----------



## scarlet555

How much did JD won

and where r u sources peeps


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> How much did JD won
> 
> and where r u sources peeps


I just read the judge told the jury they have to recommend an amount of compensation....send them back to fill out form


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> I just read the judge told the jury they have to recommend an amount of compensation....send them back to fill out form


10 millions if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Chanbal

Wow!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Johnny Depp won.  I think.


----------



## scarlet555

Johnny Depp-Amber Heard verdict live updates: Jury sides with Depp, awarded $15 million
					

Johnny Depp won his defamation case against his ex-wife Amber Heard on Wednesday and was awarded $15 million in damages.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




15$ millions JD wins


----------



## scarlet555

bunnycat said:


> No- on the countersuit 1st statement. But yes on the other 2.
> 
> Actual malice by Waldman- yes.
> 
> Confused by the ending and award of 2 million??? To whom?
> 
> ETA- they only found one of the statement met defamation in Heard's case, and awarded her 2 million for that one.
> 
> Aslo- that ridiculousness of "op-ed didn't mention Depp". ACLU admitted their lawyer REMOVED mentions of his name which means they were there, and Heard wanted to put them back in the op-ed and was convinced not to...so she knew and she meant it...clearly.
> 
> So mixed results.


2 million to AH for compensatory damages, whats that?


----------



## Addicted to bags

I want to hear her press conference


----------



## bunnycat

On another note....I wonder if she will shed actual tears now.... ???


----------



## Chanbal

scarlet555 said:


> How much did JD won
> 
> and where r u sources peeps


15 millions!


----------



## bunnycat

scarlet555 said:


> 2 million to AH for compensatory damages, whats that?



One of the Waldman statement the jury felt went too far and defamed her. They awarded $$ for that statement.


----------



## rose60610

I haven't been following this whatsoever. I can't believe all the attention given to it and am glad it's wrapping up.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’m glad the jury could see through her and the evidence must have played a major part here. Phew…


----------



## Addicted to bags

I bet JD doesn't expect to see a dime from AH. Her payment track record is not good.


----------



## Deleted 698298

What happens to this thread now? Are we all going to start discussing JD’s  (questionable) musical talent?


----------



## pixiejenna

He was awarded 15 mil and she was awarded 2 mil for her counter suit. We know Johnny will pay up but Amber doesn’t have 15 mil to pay him. Essentially he was awarded double his divorce settlement.

LOL I think this thread will die until random blurbs pop up trickle down with this case.


----------



## bellecate




----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> What happens to this thread now? Are we all going to start discussing JD’s musical (questionable) talent?


----------



## bag-princess

scarlet555 said:


> 2 million to AH for compensatory damages, whats that?




for actual losses she had.  can be to reimburse them for medical treatments, medical bills, or any future expenses they may have due to an injury.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Help a non-US person out...will she have to pay his legal fees, too?


----------



## scarlet555

bellecate said:


> View attachment 5416488


i need her face when they read the verdict!!!


----------



## bag-princess

scarlet555 said:


> i need her face when they read the verdict!!!




i wish i could find a pic - she looked like she wanted to cry.


----------



## uhpharm01

scarlet555 said:


> 2 million to AH for compensatory damages, whats that?


designed to compensate plaintiffs for the actual losses they've experienced


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> He was awarded 15 mil and she was awarded 2 mil for her counter suit. We know Johnny will pay up but Amber doesn’t have 15 mil to pay him. Essentially he was awarded double his divorce settlement.
> 
> LOL I think this thread will die until random blurbs pop up trickle down with this case.


Depp was rewarded 10 million dollars + 350,000 dollars.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Consumer2much said:


> What happens to this thread now? Are we all going to start discussing JD’s  (questionable) musical talent?


AH could repeal the decision, so this might not be done.


----------



## jennlt

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Help a non-US person out...will she have to pay his legal fees, too?


I'm not an attorney but in US civil cases, each side usually pays their own attorney fees (but there are exceptions).


----------



## scarlet555

Addicted to bags said:


> AH could repeal the decision, so this might not be done.


Would love to see her appeal and have another round of her facial meme’s


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her face didn’t reveal that much.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i wish i could find a pic - she looked like she wanted to cry.



Say no more.


----------



## Deleted 698298

bag-princess said:


> i wish i could find a pic - she looked like she wanted to cry.


I’d describe her face when the verdict was read…like she was ‘misunderstood’ and ‘wronged’ and she couldn’t believe it was happening to her…she was blinking, eyes down, head down…still not a single tear (maybe she has a disorder or a medical condition).Basically fake AH as we got to know her during the trial.


----------



## TC1

They have both posted on their IG pages about the decision


----------



## scarlet555

TC1 said:


> They have both posted on their IG pages about the decision


Shocking but I don’t have Instagram lol


----------



## bag-princess

scarlet555 said:


> Would love to see her appeal and have another round of her facial meme’s




i was just thinking the same thing!     does she REALLY want to go through all that again!


----------



## purseinsanity

bunnycat said:


> I actually pondered this myself and did some light poking around. Yes- mainstream media seems to have covered the trial. And, many of the stories are focused on Heard. And social media did not have access (directly) to their bedroom, but they DID to the actual courtroom.
> 
> Only one instance so far (and that was a tabloid piece from the UK) actually covered the audio of Heard saying she didn't punch him, she was only hitting him... *ONLY HITTING HIM* On audio. And it was ignored by as far as I can see ALL of the US media.
> 
> In one mainstream news piece where they go over "key details" they don't use the word "allege" when referring to her incidents. They write "She testified". In that piece they do mention the audio that was played where she admits to hitting him. And they use the word "allege". Words matter here. Again, every instance it crafted to benefit Heard.
> 
> The numerous articles that show Heard "sobbing" on the stand, again, written to benefit Heard and make people feel sorry for her. I have never been so very disappointed in media attention and the obvious skew involved in it. Not one mention of some very obvious other issues. No mentions of the rebuttals to any of that with evidence from Depp's team. Only a mention that Depp had "expert witnesses".
> 
> It's almost like the "journalist" viewed just enough of a "juicy" clip to make some inferences, and then wrote a heavily skewed piece. Whereas, since the trial itself was televised, and social media operates in real time, could it be perhaps that MAYBE, just maybe, the people watching the entire thing, in real time, might actually have some insight? They were able to look and and weigh the testimony as it happened. I'll never look at a journalistic piece the same way again.
> 
> 
> This Rolling Stone article despite the headline, actually faithfully reports some of the things that happened in the trial: https://www.rollingstone.com/movies...hnny-depp-hit-abuse-defamation-trial-1354440/
> 
> Here are 2 that actually address the Heard hitting Depp audio that was almost totally ignored by US outlets because it doesn't fit the narrative they seem to have built of Heard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard admits to hitting Johnny Depp in recording
> 
> 
> ‘You are such a baby, grow the f*** up, Johnny,’ actor’s ex-wife says on recording
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Daily Mail is a Tabloid kind of like National Enquirer) : https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Heard-ADMITS-getting-violent-Johnny-Depp.html
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of what I mean in the other direction:
> 
> NBC article: https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...tions-johnny-depp-amber-heard-trial-rcna30147
> 
> BBC article (Johnny Depp hit me): https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-61467766
> 
> Amber heard admits to hitting him "in self defense". However, if you actually watched the trial, and listened to the audios and videos, it generally Depp that runs away and hides, with her chasing after him. I don't think this was covered anywhere. Just conveniently never mentioned. I mean there's lots of testimony about how him trying to get away and de-escalate drove her nuts. Then the words they DID print were her pulling his own words about running and hiding and using them for herself.....   https://www.newsweek.com/amber-heard-admits-using-ugly-names-hitting-depp-self-defense-1703955
> 
> A rando Heard article from recently from one of the many op-eds that hopped on the "oh no what about #metoo? "https://www.theatlantic.com/culture...pp-amber-heard-trial-livestream-jokes/631648/
> 
> And there's this disturbing op-ed where the author states (and I quote)  "I’m less interested in whether Amber Heard is a liar, and more interested in why so many people are invested in the idea that she might be." Yes you heard that right- not actually interested   (in a court of law!) if Heard is lying, and why we don't just believe her wholesale.... https://www.msnbc.com/opinion/msnbc...r-heard-trial-verdict-we-ve-all-lost-n1295801
> 
> In this artcicle they list some of the allegations by Heard (presenting some of the sexual violence accusations) and when mentioning Depp only say what boils down to well- Depp's lawyers presented some stuff to the contrary...WTAF?  How is this unbiased?.... https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/26/arts/amber-heard-johnny-depp-harassment.html
> 
> 
> So, ya know, perhaps that's why social media in general doesn't believe her and didn't rally to her because there is a huge disconnect from what people actually watching for more than 5 minutes saw and what was printed and portrayed by mainstream media. I looked several times, and tried several different search parameters for keywords that would show articles that "favored" Depp in the US, and didn't find any. Just things like "6 key allegations against Depp" and the like. I'll never look at "news" the same way again (ever!) having watched (and rewatched some of the older testimonies) that at best I consider "cherry picking" for information rather than a factual here's what was present on  both sides, good or bad, approach.


I really don't understand the current US journalism tactic of skewing things to be favorable to certain individuals, especially unscrupulous ones, recently.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Amber make the comment on her IG post about the result off.


----------



## bag-princess

Consumer2much said:


> I’d describe her face when the verdict was read…like she was ‘misunderstood’ and ‘wronged’ and she couldn’t believe it was happening to her…she was blinking, eyes down, head down…still not a single tear (maybe she has a disorder or a medical condition).Basically fake AH as we got to know her during the trial.




i think you summed it up nicely!


----------



## Luvbolide

jennlt said:


> I'm not an attorney but in US civil cases, each side usually pays their own attorney fees (but there are exceptions).



True, but very few exceptions, which do not apply here.  So, each side pays their own attorneys.  In the UK, for example, loser pays fees for both sides.  Probably why there is so much more litigation in the US!


----------



## sdkitty

I don't think she has that kind of money and I doubt Elon will pay for her


----------



## purseinsanity

ctimec said:


> All of this! Mainstream media went with AH’s narrative, as if those sources are afraid of metoo backlash. It’s terrible reporting. Digging in their heels so as not to contradict themselves. Also, Eve Barlow is not a feminist. AH is not a feminist. No real feminist would use other womens’ actual DV pain to lie. AH used her assistant’s story of DV! You can absolutely be a feminist and NOT believe AH.


ITA.  Being a feminist doesn't automatically mean you take the woman's side!  I personally know plenty of a$$hole women.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> i wish i could find a pic - she looked like she wanted to cry.



Too bad she never mastered that acting skill yet lol


----------



## MiniMabel

sdkitty said:


> I don't think she has that kind of money and I doubt Elon will pay for her



What happens if she can't or won't pay what she owes to JD?


----------



## Addicted to bags

scarlet555 said:


> i need her face when they read the verdict!!!


Here's one of them that I captured during the reading from the 3 verdicts. Now this is a real heart felt expression!


----------



## bellecate

scarlet555 said:


> i need her face when they read the verdict!!!


----------



## sdkitty

MiniMabel said:


> What happens if she can't or won't pay what she owes to JD?
> [D
> 
> don't know...her pay could be garnished if she was a regular working person....will she get any work after this?  will she deliberately not work in order not to pay him?



does show own property?


----------



## TC1

He paid her in the divorce. We KNOW she didn't donate it. So she should be paying him back with that cash.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> He paid her in the divorce. We KNOW she didn't donate it. So she should be paying him back with that cash.


how much you wanna bet she tries not to pay


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> how much you wanna bet she tries not to pay


She will pledge to pay it and say it's the same thing.


----------



## Lodpah

sdkitty said:


> how much you wanna bet she tries not to pay


I think Johnny will donate his award and if she does not pay, I don’t think he will go after her for it. It was all about his reputation.


----------



## sdkitty

Lodpah said:


> I think Johnny will donate his award and if she does not pay, I don’t think he will go after her for it. It was all about his reputation.


maybe but he may want go after her for revenge.  hopefully he has better things to do


----------



## Cavalier Girl

The entire trial was a waste of taxpayers money.  A has been actor whose prime is so far behind him, he can't even see it in the rear view mirror, and a lying, money grabber whose only talent seems to be attracting wealthy men.   The true victims are the Virginia taxpayers.


----------



## sdkitty

Amber representing all women








						Amber Heard Says Her Loss Is a ‘Setback’ for Women
					

“It sets back the clock to a time when a woman who spoke up and spoke out could be publicly shamed and humiliated,” the actress said.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


>



Her statement makes my eyes roll 360 degrees


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


>



"Mountain of evidence"?  Is she talking about the ant hill in my back yard???


----------



## dangerouscurves

TC1 said:


> He paid her in the divorce. We KNOW she didn't donate it. So she should be paying him back with that cash.





sdkitty said:


> how much you wanna bet she tries not to pay





LibbyRuth said:


> She will pledge to pay it and say it's the same thing.



LMFAO! Staaaaaaph!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> maybe but he may want go after her for revenge.  hopefully he has better things to do


I don't think he would. I don't know him personally but it doesn't seem like he's that kind of person.


----------



## Luvbolide

scarlet555 said:


> Johnny Depp-Amber Heard verdict live updates: Jury sides with Depp, awarded $15 million
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp won his defamation case against his ex-wife Amber Heard on Wednesday and was awarded $15 million in damages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15$ millions JD wins



JD did much better than AH, IMO.  Except that Virginia law took over $4.5 away.

So JD was awarded $10,000,000 in compensatory damages, which in this case is the amount of money that the jury found that she damaged his career and reputation.  There are 2 types of damages - compensatory and punitive.  Punitive damages are to punish the liable party.  They are treated differently.  But looks like Virginia caps punis at $350,000.  So JD gets $10,000,000 compensatory and $350,000 minus the $2,000,000 that he is liable to Amber for.  AH did not get any punis against JD.

Wonder what tricks she will come up with to try not to pay. He will have a judgment against her. In Calif a judgment is good for 10 years from entry. If she works during that time, for example, she will have to pay him from that amount.

The parties can also settle at this point, but that is usually done after the parties have a chance to do any post-trial motions and analyze the appellate situation.  Although, I wonder if their extreme antagonism will make settlement chances remote.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sdkitty said:


> maybe but he may want go after her for revenge.  hopefully he has better things to do



I think he just got revenge on her.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> "Mountain of evidence"?  Is she talking about the ant hill in my back yard???



LMAO, yes she is talking about the ant hill in your back yard!!


Did that judge ever talked about the Sanctions that Depp's legal team filed about Amber and her not turning her cell phone over?


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> Amber representing all women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard Says Her Loss Is a ‘Setback’ for Women
> 
> 
> “It sets back the clock to a time when a woman who spoke up and spoke out could be publicly shamed and humiliated,” the actress said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com


Oh, she is still going with that, lol.  So horrific for DV victims!


----------



## youngster

One of the strangest things to me about this trial was how AH would dress so similarly to JD.  Wearing the bee pin, a couple of days after he wore one, is just bizarre. Wonder if her attorneys ever tried to stop her from doing this?  I can't imagine that the jury didn't notice (maybe not the pin as its tiny, but everything else).  It was so weird, like she was trying to antagonize him, get his attention, troll him, right there in the courtroom in full view of everyone. I doubt that went over well with the jury.  Her hair too, flopping around in her face when she testified. Wouldn't her attorneys have told her to dress conservatively, neatly, be well groomed, look like a person in control, don't dress like your ex?


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> Amber representing all women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard Says Her Loss Is a ‘Setback’ for Women
> 
> 
> “It sets back the clock to a time when a woman who spoke up and spoke out could be publicly shamed and humiliated,” the actress said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com


She's tripping for real now.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> One of the strangest things to me about this trial was how AH would dress so similarly to JD.  Wearing the bee pin, a couple of days after he wore one, is just bizarre. Wonder if her attorneys ever tried to stop her from doing this?  I can't imagine that the jury didn't notice (maybe not the pin as its tiny, but everything else).  It was so weird, like she was trying to antagonize him, get his attention, troll him, right there in the courtroom in full view of everyone. I doubt that went over well with the jury.  Her hair too, flopping around in her face when she testified. Wouldn't her attorneys have told her to dress conservatively, neatly, be well groomed, look like a person in control, don't dress like your ex?


IDK but that female attorney sitting with her had the worst hairdo since Mamie Eisenhower


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't think he would. I don't know him personally but it doesn't seem like he's that kind of person.


even if it wasn't always appropriate, I think his sense of humor during trial benefited him with the public - as compared to her phony crying and smug faces


----------



## Toby93

sdkitty said:


> Amber representing all women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard Says Her Loss Is a ‘Setback’ for Women
> 
> 
> “It sets back the clock to a time when a woman who spoke up and spoke out could be publicly shamed and humiliated,” the actress said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com


I find it interesting that she mentions how disproportionate the power and influence Johnny has over the jury.  Isn't that the reason she got her hooks in him in the first place?  I had never heard (sorry, Lol) of her before she attached herself to JD, and hopefully she disappears into oblivion after this.  I was a fan of JD 20 years ago, but lost a lot of respect for him when he split with Vanessa and married this nobody.  I still don't think he deserved to be dragged through the mud though.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I can't wait to hear interviews from the jurors. At least one will probably talk to a journalist. From what I could tell when the judge asked the jurors to confirm their verdicts, there were 6 jurors and at least one is female.


----------



## bellecate

Cavalier Girl said:


> The entire trial was a waste of taxpayers money.  A has been actor whose prime is so far behind him, he can't even see it in the rear view mirror, and a lying, money grabber whose only talent seems to be attracting wealthy men.   The true victims are the Virginia taxpayers.


If the US is the same as Canada then JD and AH would be paying for the trial and not the taxpayers. Perhaps someone from the states would know for sure about this?


----------



## DS2006

I am very thankful that the jury heard the lies presented in this case and made the right decision. She did a great disservice to all true victims of DV!!!


----------



## bunnycat

Cavalier Girl said:


> The entire trial was a waste of taxpayers money.  A has been actor whose prime is so far behind him, he can't even see it in the rear view mirror, and a lying, money grabber whose only talent seems to be attracting wealthy men.   The true victims are the Virginia taxpayers.





bellecate said:


> If the US is the same as Canada then JD and AH would be paying for the trial and not the taxpayers. Perhaps someone from the states would know for sure about this?




Dr Google to the rescue. This is a civil not criminal trial so I looked up who pays for a CIVIL trial in the US.

"Under the “American rule,” *litigants on each side* generally pay their separate legal fees associated with a lawsuit. This is generally so even if one party prevails on the merits of his or her claim or claims."


----------



## sdkitty

these pics say it all








						HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News
					

Read the latest headlines, news stories, and opinion from Politics, Entertainment, Life, Perspectives, and more.




					www.huffpost.com
				





bunnycat said:


> Dr Google to the rescue. This is a civil not criminal trial so I looked up who pays for a CIVIL trial in the US.
> 
> "Under the “American rule,” *litigants on each side* generally pay their separate legal fees associated with a lawsuit. This is generally so even if one party prevails on the merits of his or her claim or claims."


but it would still cost taxpayer something for the courtroom, judge, etc.?


----------



## bunnycat

sdkitty said:


> these pics say it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News
> 
> 
> Read the latest headlines, news stories, and opinion from Politics, Entertainment, Life, Perspectives, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it would still cost taxpayer something for the courtroom, judge, etc.?



That I do not know.


----------



## scarlet555

Please, her loss is her loss, she's a real kook...


----------



## bellecate

sdkitty said:


> these pics say it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News
> 
> 
> Read the latest headlines, news stories, and opinion from Politics, Entertainment, Life, Perspectives, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it would still cost taxpayer something for the courtroom, judge, etc.?


That would also be paid for by JD and AH.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Too bad she never mastered that acting skill yet lol



lawd knows she tried her best! 



purseinsanity said:


> "Mountain of evidence"?  Is she talking about the ant hill in my back yard???



      you are killing me!!




uhpharm01 said:


> She's tripping for real now.



she is going to ride this until the wheels fall off!


----------



## kemilia

Addicted to bags said:


> I can't wait to hear interviews from the jurors. At least one will probably talk to a journalist. From what I could tell when the judge asked the jurors to confirm their verdicts, there were 6 jurors and at least one is female.


I think I heard the Judge say last week that the jurors names will remain private for a year. Don't know why, other jurors on other cases have held interviews right after the verdicts are read. Heck, they write books. 

My question was always--if it was that bad, Amber, why didn't you leave? You had no children to worry about and you were financially well off. Most abused women don't have that advantage.


----------



## Luvbolide

lanasyogamama said:


> Her face didn’t reveal that much.



Finally she learns - too late now!!


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> lawd knows she tried her best!
> 
> 
> 
> you are killing me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *she is going to ride this until the wheels fall off*!


It's all she's got now. Revealing that she has no chemistry with her co-star (a super hunk) is kind of the kiss of death, IMO. 

I see her landing on a Hallmark movie some day, maybe with another "winner" Lori L.


----------



## Luvbolide

bag-princess said:


> i was just thinking the same thing!     does she REALLY want to go through all that again!



I am not sure that her lawyers will want to go through it again!  And I doubt that she could afford it.!!


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> It's all she's got now. Revealing that she has no chemistry with her co-star (a super hunk) is kind of the kiss of death, IMO.
> 
> I see her landing on a Hallmark movie some day, maybe with another "winner" Lori L.


unless she can get enough money out of Elon to retire


----------



## Luvbolide

Consumer2much said:


> I’d describe her face when the verdict was read…like she was ‘misunderstood’ and ‘wronged’ and she couldn’t believe it was happening to her…she was blinking, eyes down, head down…still not a single tear (maybe she has a disorder or a medical condition).Basically fake AH as we got to know her during the trial.



You totally called it!!


----------



## sdkitty

Consumer2much said:


> I’d describe her face when the verdict was read…like she was ‘misunderstood’ and ‘wronged’ and she couldn’t believe it was happening to her…she was blinking, eyes down, head down…still not a single tear (maybe she has a disorder or a medical condition).Basically fake AH as we got to know her during the trial.


I wonder if she thought she could win


----------



## Luvbolide

TC1 said:


> They have both posted on their IG pages about the decision




Guess it doesn’t occur to these two that now would be an excellent time to STFU for awhile.


----------



## scarlet555

kemilia said:


> I think I heard the Judge say last week that the jurors names will remain private for a year. Don't know why, other jurors on other cases have held interviews right after the verdicts are read. Heck, they write books.
> 
> My question was always--if it was that bad, Amber, *why didn't you leave*? You had no children to worry about and you were financially well off. Most abused women don't have that advantage.



Domestic Violence isn't that easy.  Mentality of abused women isn't too logical, anywho, this one is crazy and is the actual abuser, Amber Heard.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> lawd knows she tried her best!
> 
> 
> 
> you are killing me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is going to ride this until the wheels fall off!


she will get some degree of sympathy from US media and some of the public for being treated unfairly due to being a woman.  Monica Lewinsky wrote an editorial which was pretty sympathetic toward her.  Of course monica went through a lot with public scrutiny but she was a very young woman, not a conniver like Amber.








						Monica Lewinsky’s Verdict on the Johnny Depp–Amber Heard Trial: We Are All Guilty
					

Courtroom porn and social media have turned innocent bystanders into a mass of mudslingers.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Cavalier Girl

bunnycat said:


> Dr Google to the rescue. This is a civil not criminal trial so I looked up who pays for a CIVIL trial in the US.
> 
> "Under the “American rule,” *litigants on each side* generally pay their separate legal fees associated with a lawsuit. This is generally so even if one party prevails on the merits of his or her claim or claims."



I wasn't talking about legal fees, but rather court costs.  Not to mention police for crowd control.


----------



## uhpharm01

kemilia said:


> I think I heard the Judge say last week that the jurors names will remain private for a year. Don't know why, other jurors on other cases have held interviews right after the verdicts are read. Heck, they write books.
> 
> My question was always--if it was that bad, Amber, why didn't you leave? You had no children to worry about and you were financially well off. Most abused women don't have that advantage.




There are people that are saying the Amber's legal team asked for the name of the jurors to be sealed and the judge agreed.



Just to clarified that James at court guy probably wasn't going to talk about the jurors names but if the were team depp or team heard.


----------



## Luvbolide

uhpharm01 said:


>




Wow, this woman is nuts.  Looks to me as if JD and his lawyers worked carefully on his statement, while she started shooting her mouth off without even showing her statement to her lawyers.  Maybe they aren’t speaking at this point. 

If she thinks she had a “mountain of evidence” to support her case, she obviously has no concept what the phrase means.

She actually lost in two ways - not only did she not prove her case against him, so her damages were assessed at $2,000,000 and zero in punis, but he proved that she defamed him to the tune of $10,000,000 in compensatory damages and $5,000,000 in punis. Even though he ended up losing most of the punis, that was by operation of law. So he still gets $8,350,000.

Can’t believe she said “we won” in the UK case.  Amber, dear, you weren’t in the UK case.  Witnesses should not consider themselves to be in a case when they are not.  Witnesses should not perjure themselves, either!

And finally, the right to freedom of speech that we Americans have does not extend to defaming someone.  What do you think this trial was about?!?!


----------



## Luvbolide

MiniMabel said:


> What happens if she can't or won't pay what she owes to JD?



She doesn’t have a choice.  I don’t know much about debt collection, but he will have a judgment against her.  If she owns property she can be forced to sell it.  She should be able to protect a percentage of the money in her home.  What that amount is is different in each state.    He can also have her future wages garnished.

just as an aside, I wondered when I saw that she was awarded $2,000,000.  Isn’t that the amount she was to be paid for Aquaman 2?  Guess the jury didn’t believe that she should vault into Jason Momoa’s tier.  Another example of her craptastic “experts” doing her more harm than good.  Overreaching is never a good idea!


----------



## Luvbolide

Consumer2much said:


> I’d describe her face when the verdict was read…like she was ‘misunderstood’ and ‘wronged’ and she couldn’t believe it was happening to her…she was blinking, eyes down, head down…still not a single tear (maybe she has a disorder or a medical condition).Basically fake AH as we got to know her during the trial.



Reminds me of Prince Andrew - he can’t perspire and she can’t cry.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if she thought she could win




of course she did. remember those smirks on her face at the beginning of the trial?  then she would sit at the table with "i wouldn't hurt a fly" look on her face.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> of course she did. remember those smirks on her face at the beginning of the trial?  then she would sit at the table with "i wouldn't hurt a fly" look on her face.


I actually saw very little of the trial....just went on youtube a couple of times but that was enough


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I actually saw very little of the trial....just went on youtube a couple of times but that was enough




i think i watched a total of 5 minutes.  and that was enough for me too!


----------



## 1LV

MiniMabel said:


> What happens if she can't or won't pay what she owes to JD?


Someone said she can file bankruptcy.


----------



## artax two

I think the personality disorder was the most damaging evidence. She proved Dr. Curry right with every word of her exaggerated testimony.


----------



## Luvbolide

Lodpah said:


> I think Johnny will donate his award and if she does not pay, I don’t think he will go after her for it. It was all about his reputation.



I could see him agreeing to settle the case for less than he was awarded just to be able to walk away.  Not that I am his friend, but I think that he should seriously considering less $$ to get her completely out of his life and then he should start working on his sobriety again.  He made his point and and he needs to minimize the anger, stress and lunacy in his life, especially as his is nearly 60.


----------



## Aimee3

I read she just bought a house (I forgot where) so she’s got money.


----------



## Luvbolide

DS2006 said:


> I am very thankful that the jury heard the lies presented in this case and made the right decision. She did a great disservice to all true victims of DV!!!



Agree - and I think that is the saddest thing of all.  And it is entirely her fault.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think she bought a home in a town called Joshua tree I guess it’s in the Cali desert. It was 1 mil which is cheap by Cali housing market. I think that she’s going to file for appeals. I don’t expect Johnny to see a dime, and I honestly don’t think that he cares too. This trial wasn’t about money it was about his reputation. I don’t know enough about the process but I think that I heard that there’s something you can do if you can’t afford the amount awarded like negotiating for a lower amount. If Johnny actually dose receive any payment from her I can see him donating it probably 100% to the children’s hospital that she promised I mean pledged lol.


----------



## scarlet555

I can see people with her personality having a stroke simply because things don't go her way... no jokes.  self inflicted stroke... let's see what crazy ideas she comes up with to garner sympathy.


----------



## 1LV

According to CBS News AH can appeal the judgement, but would have to post a bond for the full $10.35 million. She could have her “current and future” wages garnished or file for bankruptcy. JD could decide to waive the judgement, or negotiate a settlement.  Unless she can (or some sap will) post a $10.35 million bond it looks like JD is sitting in the catbird seat.


----------



## Lodpah

1LV said:


> According to CBS News AH can appeal the judgement, but would have to post a bond for the full $10.35 million. She could have her “current and future” wages garnished or file for bankruptcy. JD could decide to waive the judgement, or negotiate a settlement.  Unless she can (or some sap will) post a $10.35 million bond it looks like JD is sitting in the catbird seat.


Supersedeas Bond. Appeals are expensive. We’ve done quite a few of them.


----------



## Luvbolide

To the best of my knowledge, the cost of running/operating the justice system is borne by the state or the county or both.  This includes building maintenance, maintenance of jails, salaries of judges and other courthouse employees.  Similarly, the cost of extra security comes from the police budget, or maybe a combination of the judicial system and the police.

I have never heard of litigants being asked to pay or contribute to any of this - outside of paying taxes.


----------



## Luvbolide

1LV said:


> Someone said she can file bankruptcy.



That is certainly not true as to the punis - honestly I am not sure about the rest.  I would expect that, at minimum if she claims that she cannot pay she would be subjected to a debtor’s exam - under oath to account for her assets and liabilities.

it is amazing how legal “experts” got their law degrees at the law school at the University of Google!


----------



## 1LV

Luvbolide said:


> That is certainly not true as to the punis - honestly I am not sure about the rest.  I would expect that, at minimum she claims that she cannot pay she would be subjected to a debtor’s exam - under oath to account for her assets and liabilities.
> 
> it is amazing how legal “experts” got their law degrees at the law school at the University of Google!


Right up there with Dr. Google.


----------



## Lodpah

Luvbolide said:


> The jurors can be interviewed while using their juror numbers as the
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, the cost of running/operating the justice system is borne by the state or the county or both.  This includes building maintenance, maintenance of jails, salaries of judges and other courthouse employees.  Similarly, the cost of extra security comes from the police budget, or maybe a combination of the judicial system and the police.
> 
> I have never heard of litigants being asked to pay or contribute to any of this - outside of paying taxes.


Correct. When a plaintiff files a complaint they pay a filing fee. The judges,stenographers and court personnel are not paid for by the individuals but by state, etc.  Now when a plaintiff and defendant use expert witnesses, etc. they each pay for those people. If a plaintiff has no money they can apply for in pauperis forma and a defendant will be assigned an attorney (usually in criminal cases a public defender is appointed). 

Civil - pro se or hire an attorney
Defendant has to find an attorney 
Criminal- prosecutors represent the plaintiff and public defender for defendants of no money.


----------



## Luvbolide

Aimee3 said:


> I read she just bought a house (I forgot where) so she’s got money.



She apparently has a house in Joshua Tree - don’t know if she has another somewhere else or not.  The reference I saw to it made it sound more like a get-away type of place.

Despite the generally shocking home prices in California, I would not expect property in Joshua Tree to be very expensive.  It is in a remote part of the Mojave Desert and is nothing like Palm Springs, Palm Desert, La Quinta and those resort type places in the Coachella Valley.  For some ungodly reason I had to make a lot of trips down to Twenty Nine Palms for work and we had to stay a few nights in Joshua Tree because we couldn’t find anything closer to 29P.  There are few hotels in JT or 29P, and all we could find in 29P was a place that looked like a place where a “desert rat” would stay.  I am not particularly fond of heat, but I enjoy some of the lovely hotels/resorts that are on the other side of I-10.  Most of the time I actually stayed in Palm Springs or Palm Desert.  Those places are only about an hour away from 29P and JT, but the traffic is crazy.  29P is the largest US Marine base and the road between it and JT includes a huge hill, which is fine unless you are driving when they are moving huge military equipment up or down the hill because the enormous scary looking things go sooo slowly and the traffic is backed up for miles.  And They appear to be driving that hill in one direction or the other pretty much all day.  And worst of all, most of the available food seemed to be fast food and the best motel we found was a Holiday Inn Express. 

On the plus side, if you are interested in theactual Joshua trees, which I think are relatively rare, there are tons of them and they are protected by state law.

I am sure home prices are affected by this - not sure how many people want to live and raise a family in a remote part of the desert.  No way the home values out there are anywhere near $2,000,000.


----------



## Luvbolide

Lodpah said:


> Correct. When a plaintiff files a complaint they pay a filing fee. The judges,stenographers and court personnel are not paid for by the individuals but by state, etc.  Now when a plaintiff and defendant use expert witnesses, etc. they each pay for those people. If a plaintiff has no money they can apply for in pauperis forma and a defendant will be assigned an attorney (usually in criminal cases a public defender is appointed).
> 
> Civil - pro se or hire an attorney
> Defendant has to find an attorney
> Criminal- prosecutors represent the plaintiff and public defender for defendants of no money.



Out here we have sky high filing fees AND we have to bring - and pay for - our own stenographer.  Been so long that it almost feels normal.


----------



## SouthTampa

sdkitty said:


> please don't with that evil on Brad....he's been through enough


That is right.    She cannot have “my” Brad


bunnycat said:


> Dr Google to the rescue. This is a civil not criminal trial so I looked up who pays for a CIVIL trial in the US.
> 
> "Under the “American rule,” *litigants on each side* generally pay their separate legal fees associated with a lawsuit. This is generally so even if one party prevails on the merits of his or her claim or claims."


Yes, attorney fees are only payable to the opposing party if it is spelled out in a contract or it is allowed pursuant to a specific statute.   Very rare for attorney fees to be awarded to either side.


----------



## SouthTampa

Cavalier Girl said:


> I wasn't talking about legal fees, but rather court costs.  Not to mention police for crowd control.


That is paid through tax dollars.   Only time litigants pay costs is when the attend arbitration or mediation.   Litigants also pay their own expert witness fees.


----------



## Jayne1

Luvbolide said:


> just as an aside, I wondered when I saw that she was awarded $2,000,000.  Isn’t that the amount she was to be paid for Aquaman 2?  Guess the jury didn’t believe that she should vault into Jason Momoa’s tier.  Another example of her craptastic “experts” doing her more harm than good.  Overreaching is never a good idea!


Oh good point - $2,000,000 is a bit of a coincidence otherwise.


----------



## scarlet555

She was paid $2 million 
It’s paid irregardless of weather she plays the the role that’s why they thought about recasting her ?


----------



## bunnycat

1LV said:


> Right up there with Dr. Google.




I never claimed to be an expert. But I don't think what I posted was wrong. Does it matter where it came from? And I admitted freely when I didn't have an answer. Thankfully, someone with actual law experience (maybe @Luvbolide or @Lodpah )  stepped in to answer the question from @Cavalier Girl .

For those who think it was a waste of taxpayer $. Consider that cases are held every day (or every day there is court in session) and probably some or many of those cases you might think are a waste of "taxpayer money" but they still happen, even if they aren't on TV and use those same exact resources that are there every day to be used exactly how they were used. Court cases are thankfully not limited to only those you or I might deem "worthy" of taxpayer money. 

So- to stay on topic. I hope he gets clean and moves on. I hope (but don't expect) AH to do the same. Hopefully he gets a break and will be a lot more circumspect in the future with partners.


----------



## Luvbolide

scarlet555 said:


> She was paid $2 million
> It’s paid irregardless of weather she plays the the role that’s why they thought about recasting her ?



Ah, didn’t know she got paid whether or not she was in the movie.  I am kind of mean, so I took it as them virtually throwing the $$ at her and saying - “Here - you pretty much ruined your own career, so here is some walking around money.  Don’t expect that you will be in many movies again.  And sure as hell not at Jason Mamoa’s level!”  If I were a producer (or whoever makes those type of calls), I wouldn’t want to take a risk hiring her - she seems argumentative, arrogant, unstable and quite toxic.  And as someone else said, not a good sign if you have no chemistry with such a successful actor (who looks like that!).  

I didn’t know who she was before the trial.  I remember hearing that many thought she was a gold digger when they married. And I thought it was outrageous of them to break Australian law to smuggle their dogs in.  But as this trial rolled on, I grew to really dislike her.  I feel like when she wants something - in her case JD’s money, not JD - she feels entitled to do and say anything to get it, including lie under oath.  Who wants someone like that on their movie set?


----------



## purseinsanity

Luvbolide said:


> She apparently has a house in Joshua Tree - don’t know if she has another somewhere else or not.  The reference I saw to it made it sound more like a get-away type of place.
> 
> Despite the generally shocking home prices in California, I would not expect property in Joshua Tree to be very expensive.  It is in a remote part of the Mojave Desert and is nothing like Palm Springs, Palm Desert, La Quinta and those resort type places in the Coachella Valley.  For some ungodly reason I had to make a lot of trips down to Twenty Nine Palms for work and we had to stay a few nights in Joshua Tree because we couldn’t find anything closer to 29P.  There are few hotels in JT or 29P, and all we could find in 29P was a place that looked like a place where a “desert rat” would stay.  I am not particularly fond of heat, but I enjoy some of the lovely hotels/resorts that are on the other side of I-10.  Most of the time I actually stayed in Palm Springs or Palm Desert.  Those places are only about an hour away from 29P and JT, but the traffic is crazy.  29P is the largest US Marine base and the road between it and JT includes a huge hill, which is fine unless you are driving when they are moving huge military equipment up or down the hill because the enormous scary looking things go sooo slowly and the traffic is backed up for miles.  And They appear to be driving that hill in one direction or the other pretty much all day.  And worst of all, most of the available food seemed to be fast food and the best motel we found was a Holiday Inn Express.
> 
> On the plus side, if you are interested in theactual Joshua trees, which I think are relatively rare, there are tons of them and they are protected by state law.
> 
> I am sure home prices are affected by this - not sure how many people want to live and raise a family in a remote part of the desert.  No way the home values out there are anywhere near $2,000,000.


LOL I lived in the resort cities you mentioned so I know exactly what you're talking about.    Joshua Tree and the surrounding area has quite a high percentage of meth labs too, so maybe Amber plans on rebuilding her wealth that way.


----------



## Luvbolide

purseinsanity said:


> LOL I lived in the resort cities you mentioned so I know exactly what you're talking about.    Joshua Tree and the surrounding area has quite a high percentage of meth labs too, so maybe Amber plans on rebuilding her wealth that way.



LOL!  Now that you mention it, I can well imagine meth labs there…delightful!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

kemilia said:


> I think I heard the Judge say last week that the jurors names will remain private for a year. Don't know why, other jurors on other cases have held interviews right after the verdicts are read. Heck, they write books.
> 
> My question was always--if it was that bad, Amber, why didn't you leave? You had no children to worry about and you were financially well off. Most abused women don't have that advantage.


But if one of the jurors seeks the attention of the media on their own that would circumvent the 1 year rule wouldn't it?


----------



## bunnycat

Luvbolide said:


> Ah, didn’t know she got paid whether or not she was in the movie.  I am kind of mean, so I took it as them virtually throwing the $$ at her and saying - “Here - you pretty much ruined your own career, so here is some walking around money.  Don’t expect that you will be in many movies again.  And sure as hell not at Jason Mamoa’s level!”  If I were a producer (or whoever makes those type of calls), I wouldn’t want to take a risk hiring her - she seems argumentative, arrogant, unstable and quite toxic.  And as someone else said, not a good sign if you have no chemistry with such a successful actor (who looks like that!).
> 
> I didn’t know who she was before the trial.  I remember hearing that many thought she was a gold digger when they married. And I thought it was outrageous of them to break Australian law to smuggle their dogs in.  But as this trial rolled on, I grew to really dislike her.  I feel like when she wants something - in her case JD’s money, not JD - she feels entitled to do and say anything to get it, including lie under oath.  Who wants someone like that on their movie set?



Yes, as I understood what they said about the contract process, she would get the $2mil regardless since she contracted for it when she signed on, and it was filmed. Since 3 isn't filmed yet (??? I don't keep up with this stuff???) they don't have to fulfill the contract part (ie pay her) for that. ??? And since it seems to be "at will" I suppose there is no guarantee in the contract for them to pick her up in 3 if it is made.


----------



## prettyprincess

Luvbolide said:


> Ah, didn’t know she got paid whether or not she was in the movie.  I am kind of mean, so I took it as them virtually throwing the $$ at her and saying - “Here - you pretty much ruined your own career, so here is some walking around money.  Don’t expect that you will be in many movies again.  And sure as hell not at Jason Mamoa’s level!”  If I were a producer (or whoever makes those type of calls), I wouldn’t want to take a risk hiring her - she seems argumentative, arrogant, unstable and quite toxic.  And as someone else said, not a good sign if you have no chemistry with such a successful actor (who looks like that!).
> 
> I didn’t know who she was before the trial.  I remember hearing that many thought she was a gold digger when they married. And I thought it was outrageous of them to break Australian law to smuggle their dogs in.  But as this trial rolled on, I grew to really dislike her.  I feel like when she wants something - in her case JD’s money, not JD - she feels entitled to do and say anything to get it, including lie under oath.  Who wants someone like that on their movie set?


She’ll eventually work again, but maybe not right away. A lot of male celebrities who got into serious trouble still work. Mel Gibson, Kevin Spacey, Chris Brown etc.


----------



## uhpharm01

MiniMabel said:


> What happens if she can't or won't pay what she owes to JD?





1LV said:


> Someone said she can file bankruptcy.


----------



## ctimec

papertiger said:


> *Johnny Depp is proof that men accused of abuse never suffer the same lifelong consequences as survivors*
> 
> Emmie Harrison-West
> Wed, 1 June 2022, 4:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters)
> If you have been anywhere on the internet over these last six weeks, it’s been impossible to ignore the Virginia-based _Depp v Heard_ defamation trial. It’s been highly publicised and criticised by journalists, comedians and just about everyone who thinks they’re an expert on Twitter.
> But last week, mere days after the trial’s jury retired for deliberations, Johnny Depp - accused of sexual, physical and emotional abuse by Amber Heard, which he denies - got on a jet and went to the most unlikely of places: Sheffield. Here, he performed on stage with his “musical soulmate” Jeff Beck.
> The very next night, Depp travelled to London to perform with Beck once again. “I will die happy,” one fan gushed, as Depp received a standing ovation. Depp performed for a third time in the same venue the following night. “We kept it quiet for obvious reasons,” Beck told the crowd of the iconic Royal Albert Hall, before the pair performed “Isolation” by the late John Lennon.
> To me, this is indicative of accused abusers avoiding lifelong consequences for serious allegations of sexual violence and emotional torment. Depp claims his character has been defamed by his ex-wife Heard writing an op-ed in _The Washington Post_ alluding to domestic violence - but it appears as if his character is arguably more intact than ever, by the looks of his public appearances.
> - ADVERTISEMENT -
> 
> Inviting Depp onstage to perform in another country - with hordes of surprised fans cheering him on and press outlets broadcasting it to the nation - makes a mockery of allegations of domestic and sexual violence, in my eyes. Even if the jury finds in Depp’s favour, his appearance onstage - not once, but three times - glorifies and glamorises allegations of sexual violence and emotional abuse, I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp at the Royal Albert Hall, London on Tuesday (PA)
> Thankfully, reactions to Depp’s appearance were mixed, with one male fan telling the press that he felt “duped”. It begs the question as to why Beck presumed his legions of fans would merely accept “the obvious” - and ignore the serious allegations against his stage-mate.
> It’s a classic example of abusers - both the accused and acquitted - avoiding the same lifelong consequences that survivors of sexual abuse and violence endure. Such claims are seemingly mere hiccups to the accused; pencilled in footnotes in their life stories that can be erased, leaving the alleged victims to bear the trauma of the justice system and the lifelong sentence of enduring such abuse
> In the UK, only one in every 100 rape cases were reported to the police in 2021 - with charging and convictions rates dropping to the lowest since records began. In fact, 40 per cent of survivors claimed they didn’t report their trauma due to “embarrassment” - with 34 per cent saying they thought it would be humiliating. What will seeing an accused abuser onstage do to that rate next year?
> 
> Sadly, it’s nothing we haven’t seen before. It seems eerily similar to Chris Brown recently being announced as a headliner for the upcoming Wireless music festival. Brown’s performance will be his first in the UK since he was found guilty of assaulting his former partner Rihanna, a charge which reportedly banned him from entering the country. Since then, Brown has featured in his own documentary, explaining the abuse, and has an album out in June. His career, like Depp’s, is seemingly unscathed.
> So many accused abusers are still enjoying a star-studded career - for example, Dustin Hoffman, currently with two films in the works, was accused of sexual assault by six women in 2017 (two of which were under 18). Hoffman has since apologised for one accusation from a 17-year-old, stating that it is “not reflective” of who he is. He said: “I have the utmost respect for women and feel terrible that anything I might have done could have put her in an uncomfortable situation.”
> Louis CK has announced his first UK tour dates since he admitted to, and apologised for, several cases of sexual misconduct from 2017. “These stories are true,” he announced, stating that he was “remorseful”. He added: “The power I had over these women is that they admired me. And I wielded that power irresponsibly.” CK continued to perform stand-up and even won a Grammy last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard in court on 27 May (REUTERS)
> In January 2018, Aziz Ansari was accused of pressuring a woman for sex after a date - leaving the survivor distraught and in tears after the encounter. The comedian has talked about the claim of sexual misconduct against him in multiple Netflix specials since the accusation - but has not publicly apologised. He stated he felt “surprised and concerned” that his date had felt “uncomfortable”.
> Morgan Freeman has been accused by eight different women for inappropriate behaviour and harassment - though he has four films yet to come out this year. Freeman has since apologised to “anyone who felt uncomfortable or disrespected” - adding: “Anyone who knows me or has worked with me knows I am not someone who would intentionally offend or knowingly make anyone feel uneasy.”
> 
> James Franco has seen five women accuse him of sexually exploitative behaviour from 2018, and is expected to make a comeback in film _Mace_, set to release later this year. This is after he paid $2.2 million (£1.7 million) in 2021 to resolve a lawsuit against him, alleging that he coerced students into performing sex acts on camera. Franco finally addressed the claims in 2021 in an interview with _The Jess Cagle Podcast_, but has not publicly apologised.
> Let’s not forget that it took 87 actresses to come forward with sexual abuse claims against movie mogul Harvey Weinstein before he was sentenced to 23 years in prison for rape and sexual abuse. Need I go on?
> There is a disturbing history of high-profile men, accused of sexual misconduct or violence, who continue to boast a spot in the limelight while their alleged victims stay in the shadows - unknown, and forgotten.
> Depp being invited to appear onstage with a proclaimed musical legend not only once, but three times, feels utterly surreal to me. The fact that is was mere days after a jury retired to deliberate in a case involving a woman claiming he sexually assaulted her with a bottle is obscene, to me.
> This dangerous rhetoric of accused men being allowed to continue garnering accolades and with such allegations on their shoulders is vile. What examples are we setting to our younger generations about alleged abusers deserving press and public attention?
> This cannot carry on. Like many high-profile men’s accusations, victims are being ignored, and forgotten - while survivors with secrets are forced to silently absorb the mockery made of their trauma as the world watches and applauds.



Article is ridiculous and defamatory operating under the assumption that Depp is the abuser and not the abused. Comparing him to men with MULTIPLE sexual assault allegations when AH’s solo assault allegation (a horrific story she “borrowed” from her assistant no less) has been proven false. Who else has come out of the woodwork to accuse Depp? No one. Yes it took 87 women to bring down Weinstein. They came out in droves to accuse him, a much more powerful man than Depp. They also all testified to similar patterns of abuse from Weinstein. Where are all of Depp’s accusers? Where’s the pattern of abuse? To compare him to Chris Brown? It would be more apt to compare AH to Chris Brown. Amazing how The Sun “won” the UK trial by taking AH at her word alone. Oh okay, AH says Depp is a wife beater, so Murdoch’s scurrilous Sun wins a very sketchy case and UK pop media sticks with that whether she was credible or not. Depp’s burden of proof was much higher in the US court, so it’s actually shocking he won considering how hard it is to win defamation cases.

For AH to use her assistant’s rape story to try to win 100mil is obscene and dangerous to real victims. For the media to regurgitate her lies, doubly bad. As for her career? I doubt that even Lifetime network would cast her.  Reality tv? Dubious. We’ve seen enough via this trial.


----------



## papertiger

prettyprincess said:


> She’ll eventually work again, but maybe not right away. A lot of male celebrities who got into serious trouble still work. Mel Gibson, Kevin Spacey, Chris Brown etc.



But those are guys.

It's harder for women to be forgiven IMO, they're not celebs (as in celebrated people) usually just 'pretty faces' and PFs have a sell-by-date, easily replaced by newer PFs.

Not biting AH here, I was not happy to hear 'our Johnny' interfered in AH's career, because it was his "responsibility to get the truth to Warner Bros".

Would anyone like their SO to call our respective boss of whichever organisation to let them know the 'truth' abut us - after a fight or break-up? And he's not controlling? Total revenge.

AH was terrible on the stand, couldn't act her way out of a paper-bag let alone try to just be natural, her legal team were like rookies, but IMHO too much went unnoticed by the media, fans, jury by the other side, and the fanfare that accompanies the win by our soul boy is ludicrous. They both won and the both lost. Johnny bought the circus to town, doesn't make him a hero.


----------



## papertiger

*The Amber Heard-Johnny Depp trial was an orgy of misogyny*
Moira Donegan





The backlash to #Me Too has long been under way. But this feels like a tipping point





‘In text messages to friends, Johnny Depp fantasized about murdering his then-wife, the actress Amber Heard.’ Photograph: Reuters
Wed 1 Jun 2022 21.33 BST

In text messages to friends, Johnny Depp fantasized about murdering his then-wife, the actress Amber Heard. “I will **** her burnt corpse afterwards to make sure she’s dead,” Depp wrote. In other texts, he disparaged his wife’s body in luridly misogynist terms. “Mushy pointless dangling overused floppy fish market,” he called her.
The texts became public as part of Depp’s defamation suit against Heard, now at trial in a Virginia court. Ostensibly, Depp is suing over a 2018 articlethat Heard published in the Washington Post, titled “I spoke up against sexual violence – and faced our culture’s wrath.” In the piece, the actress writes, “Two years ago, I became a public figure representing domestic abuse.” The article does not mention Depp, but his lawyers say that the piece was about him – and was defamatory. For those 11 words, Depp is seeking $50m.


A jury thought he deserved it. On Wednesday, the case’s verdict came in, finding that Heard defamed Depp, acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse. Bizarrely, the same jury found that one of Depp’s lawyer’s defamed Heard when he said that her account of abuse was “a hoax.” The verdict came after a trial that was televized – an extremely rare situation for a proceeding that concerns allegations of domestic violence – and which was subject to almost inescapable media coverage, nearly all of it in favor of one litigant, even as the jury was not sequestered. The strange, illogical, and unjust ruling has the effect of sanctioning Depp’s alleged abuse of Heard, and of punishing Heard for speaking about it. It will have a devastating effect on survivors, who will be silenced, now, with the knowledge that they cannot speak about their violent experiences at men’s hands without the threat of a ruinous libel suit. In that sense, women’s speech just became a lot less free.
Over the past six weeks, as the trial was live-streamed online, many of those who have tuned in to watch have treated Heard with the same contempt that Depp did in his texts. A broad consensus has emerged online that Heard must be lying about her abuse. She has been accused of faking the photos of her injuries from Depp’s alleged beatings, painting bruises on with makeup. She’s been accused of convincing the multiple witnesses who say Depp abused her to lie – repeatedly and under oath – for years. These conspiracy theories are unsupported by the facts of the case, but that has not stopped them from spreading. Online, the case has taken on a heady mythology, and belief in Depp’s righteousness persists independent of the evidence.
In the service of this myth, any cruelty can be justified. When Heard took the stand, she became emotional as she recounted how Depp allegedly hit her, manipulated and controlled her, surveilled her and sexually assaulted her. Afterwards, ordinary people, along with a few celebrities and even brands like Duolingo and Milani, took to social media to mock or undermine Heard. They took screenshots of her weeping face and made it a meme. Many performed mocking re-enactments of her testimony, lip-syncing along as she recounted the alleged abuse. The audio of her crying became a TikTok trend. This cruelty has now been joined in and compounded by the jury, who have gone beyond mocking her for telling her story, and now declared that she actually broke the law by doing so.

This is not the first time Depp has sued over the allegations. In 2020, a British court heard Depp’s lawsuit against the British tabloid the Sun, which Depp sued for defamation after an article referred to him as a “wife beater”. UK courts are much more amenable to defamation claims than American ones, but Depp still couldn’t prevail: the British judge found that the Sun’s characterization of Depp was “substantially true”. That same trial found that Depp physically abused Heard on at least 12 occasions. Yet the actor and his fans claim that it was Heard, not Depp, who was the abuser in their marriage.
The trial has turned into a public orgy of misogyny. While most of the vitriol is nominally directed at Heard, it is hard to shake the feeling that really, it is directed at all women – and in particular, at those of us who spoke out about gendered abuse and sexual violence during the height of the #MeToo movement. We are in a moment of virulent antifeminist backlash, and the modest gains that were made in that era are being retracted with a gleeful display of victim-blaming at a massive scale. One woman has been made into a symbol of a movement that many view with fear and hatred, and she’s being punished for that movement. In this way, Heard is still in an abusive relationship. But now, it’s not just with Depp, but with the whole country.
Since she published her Post piece, Heard’s life has been consumed by the rage and retaliation of Depp and his fans. Lost in the scandal and spectacle of the lawsuit has been this reality: it is Heard, not Depp, who has been put on trial, and she is on trial for saying things whose truth is evidenced by the very fact of the lawsuit itself. Depp’s frivolous and punitive suit, and the frenzy of misogynist contempt for Heard that has accompanied it, have done a great deal to vindicate Heard’s original point: that women are punished for coming forward. What happens to women who allege abuse? They get publicly pilloried, professionally blacklisted, socially ostracized, mocked endlessly on social media and sued. Wrath, indeed.
But mainstream coverage of the trial has not seemed to grasp this. Instead, there’s been tremendous focus on Heard’s mistakes and worst moments over the course of her relationship with Depp. As is typical of domestic abuse victims, Heard does seem to have done things many of us would not be proud of. She fought back. Depp’s outbursts and insults left Heard resentful and angry with him, and sometimes, she told him so. Many are quick to point out that Heard is not a perfect victim. But no woman is. We are told that the lawsuit is “complicated.” But the lawsuit is not complicated. It is abuse. Now, that abuse has been sanctioned by a jury.

Maybe the persistence of this notion that Heard is somehow equally culpable for what happened to her is why people like the New York Times’ Michelle Goldberg have characterized the trial as “the death of Me Too”: it shows how easily a victim can still be blamed and isolated, how easily what happened to her can be taken as a failure of her personal character, rather than as part of a social pattern. Not all women are alike, but feminism was supposed to let us see how we are all similarly vulnerable – both to gendered abuse and to the gendered application of double standards and unjust blame. No victim is perfect. No victim should have to be. After all, if a man cannot be considered abusive towards an imperfect woman, then just how perfect does a woman need to be before it becomes wrong to beat her?

For their part, Depp’s fans seem to not so much deny Depp’s alleged violence against Heard, but to approve of it. “He could have killed you,” says one viral Tiktok supporting Depp, the text superimposed over photos of Heard’s bruised face. “He had every right.” The post has more than 222,200 likes.
The backlash to #Me Too has long been under way. Critics of the movement painted women’s efforts to end sexual violence as excessive and intemperate from the start, claiming #MeToo had “gone too far” before it really got under way at all. And yet the Heard trial does feel like a tipping point in our culture’s response to gender violence. The forces of misogynist reaction are perhaps even stronger now for having been temporarily repressed. Where once women refused, en masse, to keep men’s secrets, or to remain silent about the truth of their own lives, now, a resurgence of sexism, virulent online harassment, and the threat of lawsuits, all aim to compel women back into silence – by force.
In some ways, one could see the defamation suit itself as an extension of Depp’s abuse of Heard, a way to prolong his humiliation and control over her. The only difference is that now, the legal system and the public have been conscripted to take part. This seems to be at least partly how Depp sees it. In 2016, as their marriage broke apart, Depp texted his friend Christian Carino, vowing revenge against Heard. “She is begging for global humiliation,” Depp wrote. “She is going to get it.”

Moira Donegan is a Guardian US columnist


----------



## papertiger

ctimec said:


> Article is ridiculous and defamatory operating under the assumption that Depp is the abuser and not the abused. Comparing him to men with MULTIPLE sexual assault allegations when AH’s solo assault allegation (a horrific story she “borrowed” from her assistant no less) has been proven false. Who else has come out of the woodwork to accuse Depp? No one. Yes it took 87 women to bring down Weinstein. They came out in droves to accuse him, a much more powerful man than Depp. They also all testified to similar patterns of abuse from Weinstein. Where are all of Depp’s accusers? Where’s the pattern of abuse? To compare him to Chris Brown? It would be more apt to compare AH to Chris Brown. Amazing how The Sun “won” the UK trial by taking AH at her word alone. Oh okay, AH says Depp is a wife beater, so Murdoch’s scurrilous Sun wins a very sketchy case and UK pop media sticks with that whether she was credible or not. Depp’s burden of proof was much higher in the US court, so it’s actually shocking he won considering how hard it is to win defamation cases.
> 
> For AH to use her assistant’s rape story to try to win 100mil is obscene and dangerous to real victims. For the media to regurgitate her lies, doubly bad. As for her career? I doubt that even Lifetime network would cast her.  Reality tv? Dubious. We’ve seen enough via this trial.



If they were false allegations, shame on her. I think he hurt her but she may have embroidered and it all back-fired. I think he'll need to watch himself in future because if he's ever abusive to a woman in future this whole trail will be replayed. 

He left his family for her due to a mid-life criss and stupidity, she saw her chance. They both have boundary issues (I don't think _either _have any). They had a toxic relationship, brought out the worst in each other. He didn't allow her to grow-up and she made him regress. They imploded, exploded, exploited etc other and us, and they still have their hooks into each other.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> IDK but that female attorney sitting with her had the worst hairdo since Mamie Eisenhower



It was her awful voice that did it for me. I'm glad I'll never hear her say 'what if any' ever again. Unless... Johnny/Amber sue each other again, lol


----------



## 1LV

bunnycat said:


> I never claimed to be an expert. But I don't think what I posted was wrong. Does it matter where it came from? And I admitted freely when I didn't have an answer. Thankfully, someone with actual law experience (maybe @Luvbolide or @Lodpah )  stepped in to answer the question from @Cavalier Girl .
> 
> For those who think it was a waste of taxpayer $. Consider that cases are held every day (or every day there is court in session) and probably some or many of those cases you might think are a waste of "taxpayer money" but they still happen, even if they aren't on TV and use those same exact resources that are there every day to be used exactly how they were used. Court cases are thankfully not limited to only those you or I might deem "worthy" of taxpayer money.
> 
> So- to stay on topic. I hope he gets clean and moves on. I hope (but don't expect) AH to do the same. Hopefully he gets a break and will be a lot more circumspect in the future with partners.


I’m sorry if you thought I was pointing a finger at you when I made the Dr. Google reference!  I wasn’t. It’s such a common expression I didn’t think twice about using it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wasn’t there some rumor that Elon paid her legal costs? He could easily take care of the settlement amount if he wanted to.


----------



## Grande Latte

lanasyogamama said:


> Wasn’t there some rumor that Elon paid her legal costs? He could easily take care of the settlement amount if he wanted to.



I don't think Amber will ever find work again. She can't act, and now she's the most hated women in the world. No company will want her in their movies or have her remotely be associated with their brand.

Elon might be the kid's father, so he'll provide child support. But he's not stupid. He's not going to stand up for her and immediately pay the settlement amount and become the most hated man in the world. He's got a company to run. 

All in all. Total loss for Amber. Having said that, I don't think Depp will recoup his career either. He will do acts here and there, but nowhere near his former success.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ctimec said:


> Article is ridiculous and defamatory operating under the assumption that Depp is the abuser and not the abused. Comparing him to men with MULTIPLE sexual assault allegations when AH’s solo assault allegation (a horrific story she “borrowed” from her assistant no less) has been proven false. Who else has come out of the woodwork to accuse Depp? No one. Yes it took 87 women to bring down Weinstein. They came out in droves to accuse him, a much more powerful man than Depp. They also all testified to similar patterns of abuse from Weinstein. Where are all of Depp’s accusers? Where’s the pattern of abuse? To compare him to Chris Brown? It would be more apt to compare AH to Chris Brown. Amazing how The Sun “won” the UK trial by taking AH at her word alone. Oh okay, AH says Depp is a wife beater, so Murdoch’s scurrilous Sun wins a very sketchy case and UK pop media sticks with that whether she was credible or not. Depp’s burden of proof was much higher in the US court, so it’s actually shocking he won considering how hard it is to win defamation cases.
> 
> For AH to use her assistant’s rape story to try to win 100mil is obscene and dangerous to real victims. For the media to regurgitate her lies, doubly bad. As for her career? I doubt that even Lifetime network would cast her.  Reality tv? Dubious. We’ve seen enough via this trial.


Independent my behind!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This Mainstream media seems like they're paid by Elon. I wonder if they actually watched the trial.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This Me-Too movement need to stop supporting only women, period. These Feminazis are getting way too far.


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> All in all. Total loss for Amber. Having said that, I don't think Depp will recoup his career either. He will do acts here and there, but nowhere near his former success.



Yep, I think he’ll get roles but I don’t believe he’ll ever be the star again. It was happening even before his marriage blew up. He has aged out of leading roles and his appearance has deteriorated. Plus he hasn’t made much effort in his acting since he started taking Disney’s big checks 15+ years ago. If he gets clean and finds the right role he _might_ be able to have a small career revival.

Amber is toast since she never had a career or fanbase to begin with. However, I imagine child support from Elon Musk is a tidy amount. She has 18 years to come up with plans for alternative income.


----------



## lulilu

Aqua01 said:


> Couldn't someone close to Amber not tell her how phony and incredibly ugly her demeanor is? And then the constant head-turning to the jury is just maddening to watch. I was half-expecting her to do a demonic 360° exorcist-style head spin if CV pissed her off enough .


*Some people believe a witness should face the jury to tell their story.  I have been involved in many trials (criminal) and IMO it is more effective for a witness to occasionally face the jury,  not spin around and face them like she did.*



Jayne1 said:


> About her closing argument - I like his lawyer but her voice is sometimes inaudible.  She doesn't speak clearly, has an unsteady pitch and her sentences go down at the end so the words peter out (disappear).  She speaks too quickly too.
> I think a more forceful speaker would make a far better case.
> I understand what she's saying, I just think she's not the most persuasive.


*So often women attorneys -- how they dress, how they speak -- are critically examined by both jurors and court audience.  Not so much attention is directed to those things by male attorneys.  I thought Camille was fantastic as a cross examiner.  She had just the right tone -- if she was aggressive, AH would have gotten sympathy.  But she did not allow AH to skirt her questions, or at least made it clear to the jury that AH was doing so.  Her cross examination and closing was a huge factor in JD winning the case.*



bunnycat said:


> The numerous articles that show Heard "sobbing" on the stand, again, written to benefit Heard and make people feel sorry for her. I have never been so very disappointed in media attention and the obvious skew involved in it. Not one mention of some very obvious other issues. No mentions of the rebuttals to any of that with evidence from Depp's team. Only a mention that Depp had "expert witnesses".
> It's almost like the "journalist" viewed just enough of a "juicy" clip to make some inferences, and then wrote a heavily skewed piece. Whereas, since the trial itself was televised, and social media operates in real time, could it be perhaps that MAYBE, just maybe, the people watching the entire thing, in real time, might actually have some insight? They were able to look and and weigh the testimony as it happened. I'll never look at a journalistic piece the same way again.
> Amber heard admits to hitting him "in self defense". However, if you actually watched the trial, and listened to the audios and videos, it generally Depp that runs away and hides, with her chasing after him. I don't think this was covered anywhere. Just conveniently never mentioned. I mean there's lots of testimony about how him trying to get away and de-escalate drove her nuts. Then the words they DID print were her pulling his own words about running and hiding and using them for herself.....   https://www.newsweek.com/amber-heard-admits-using-ugly-names-hitting-depp-self-defense-1703955
> In this artcicle they list some of the allegations by Heard (presenting some of the sexual violence accusations) and when mentioning Depp only say what boils down to well- Depp's lawyers presented some stuff to the contrary...WTAF?  How is this unbiased?.... https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/26/arts/amber-heard-johnny-depp-harassment.html


*I totally agree.  Having been in court during many trials that were reported on in the paper, I saw so many misreported facts that I wondered if I had been in the same courtroom as the reporter.  Either they (supposedly the expert legal reporters) either totally misunderstood what the testimony and evidence was, or they were only interested in presenting "fantastic" stories.*



youngster said:


> One of the strangest things to me about this trial was how AH would dress so similarly to JD.  Wearing the bee pin, a couple of days after he wore one, is just bizarre. Wonder if her attorneys ever tried to stop her from doing this?  I can't imagine that the jury didn't notice (maybe not the pin as its tiny, but everything else).  It was so weird, like she was trying to antagonize him, get his attention, troll him, right there in the courtroom in full view of everyone. I doubt that went over well with the jury.  Her hair too, flopping around in her face when she testified. Wouldn't her attorneys have told her to dress conservatively, neatly, be well groomed, look like a person in control, don't dress like your ex?


*I agree that AH's wardrobe and hair was bizarre.  I don't think she did herself any favors by trying to present herself as some kind of lawyer or librarian or whatever.  Having seen some photos of her recently without the crazy hair and in ordinary clothes, I think she would have presented a far more sympathetic "face" to the jury if she just dressed in e.g., a simple dress and cardigan and softer hair rather than some aggressive superwoman.*


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> Wasn’t there some rumor that Elon paid her legal costs? He could easily take care of the settlement amount if he wanted to.


Yes. I heard that too.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> However, I imagine child support from Elon Musk is a tidy amount. She has 18 years to come up with plans for alternative income.



Hm.
I don't know if there will be child support as the baby was not made by lovers but in vitro, and he may not have been okay with this. But perhaps he would pay anyway.
But do we even know for fact, he is the father?


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## lallybelle

UGH. EEEELLLLAAIINNE is up & ready with the bad takes this morning.


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> Hm.
> I don't know if there will be child support as the baby was not made by lovers but in vitro, and he may not have been okay with this. But perhaps he would pay anyway.
> *But do we even know for fact, he is the father?*



We don’t. Everything is speculation that is being talked about as if it was fact. I thought it was a weird strategy early on when JD’s legal team requested information about the baby’s paternity.


----------



## Deleted 698298

papertiger said:


> But those are guys.
> 
> It's harder for women to be forgiven IMO, they're not celebs (as in celebrated people) usually just 'pretty faces' and PFs have a sell-by-date, easily replaced by newer PFs.
> 
> Not biting AH here, I was not happy to hear 'our Johnny' interfered in AH's career, because it was his "responsibility to get the truth to Warner Bros".
> 
> Would anyone like their SO to call our respective boss of whichever organisation to let them know the 'truth' abut us - after a fight or break-up? And he's not controlling? Total revenge.
> 
> AH was terrible on the stand, couldn't act her way out of a paper-bag let alone try to just be natural, her legal team were like rookies, but IMHO too much went unnoticed by the media, fans, jury by the other side, and the fanfare that accompanies the win by our soul boy is ludicrous. They both won and the both lost. Johnny bought the circus to town, doesn't make him a hero.


Didn’t she bring the big guns out first? I see what you mean with ‘calling her boss’ thing but AH was the first one to play defamation game, the victim (filing for tro and ‘bruised’ eye photo op), she leaked footage of JD in intimate situations (slamming cupboards…). At this point it’s really strange to blame him for doing anything possible to defend his reputation.
Society is harder on women for some reason that’s absolutely true, but in this case I absolutely agree! She is a lying narcissist out to destroy the guy with whom it didn’t work out. What’s is she going to do to him next, that‘d be my question.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> We don’t. Everything is speculation that is being talked about as if it was fact. I thought it was a weird strategy early on when JD’s legal team requested information about the baby’s paternity.


Yes, that was weird and I wonder if they just tried to throw a shade because her pregnancy was after the divorce and should not be in the case.
This little girl...oh my, I wish her just the best. I hope so much that there is something of a normal, caring, responsible and loving human in Amber for her and that that kicks in when it comes to this baby.


----------



## Deleted 698298

papertiger said:


> *The Amber Heard-Johnny Depp trial was an orgy of misogyny*
> Moira Donegan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backlash to #Me Too has long been under way. But this feels like a tipping point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘In text messages to friends, Johnny Depp fantasized about murdering his then-wife, the actress Amber Heard.’ Photograph: Reuters
> Wed 1 Jun 2022 21.33 BST
> 
> In text messages to friends, Johnny Depp fantasized about murdering his then-wife, the actress Amber Heard. “I will **** her burnt corpse afterwards to make sure she’s dead,” Depp wrote. In other texts, he disparaged his wife’s body in luridly misogynist terms. “Mushy pointless dangling overused floppy fish market,” he called her.
> The texts became public as part of Depp’s defamation suit against Heard, now at trial in a Virginia court. Ostensibly, Depp is suing over a 2018 articlethat Heard published in the Washington Post, titled “I spoke up against sexual violence – and faced our culture’s wrath.” In the piece, the actress writes, “Two years ago, I became a public figure representing domestic abuse.” The article does not mention Depp, but his lawyers say that the piece was about him – and was defamatory. For those 11 words, Depp is seeking $50m.
> 
> 
> A jury thought he deserved it. On Wednesday, the case’s verdict came in, finding that Heard defamed Depp, *acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse.* Bizarrely, the same jury found that one of Depp’s lawyer’s defamed Heard when he said that her account of abuse was “a hoax.” The verdict came after a trial that was televized – an extremely rare situation for a proceeding that concerns allegations of domestic violence – and which was subject to almost inescapable media coverage, nearly all of it in favor of one litigant, even as the jury was not sequestered. The strange, illogical, and unjust ruling has the effect of sanctioning Depp’s alleged abuse of Heard, and of punishing Heard for speaking about it. It will have a devastating effect on survivors, who will be silenced, now, with the knowledge that they cannot speak about their violent experiences at men’s hands without the threat of a ruinous libel suit. In that sense, women’s speech just became a lot less free.
> Over the past six weeks, as the trial was live-streamed online, many of those who have tuned in to watch have treated Heard with the same contempt that Depp did in his texts. A broad consensus has emerged online that Heard must be lying about her abuse. She has been accused of faking the photos of her injuries from Depp’s alleged beatings, painting bruises on with makeup. She’s been accused of convincing the multiple witnesses who say Depp abused her to lie – repeatedly and under oath – for years. These conspiracy theories are unsupported by the facts of the case, but that has not stopped them from spreading. Online, the case has taken on a heady mythology, and belief in Depp’s righteousness persists independent of the evidence.
> In the service of this myth, any cruelty can be justified. When Heard took the stand, she became emotional as she recounted how Depp allegedly hit her, manipulated and controlled her, surveilled her and sexually assaulted her. Afterwards, ordinary people, along with a few celebrities and even brands like Duolingo and Milani, took to social media to mock or undermine Heard. They took screenshots of her weeping face and made it a meme. Many performed mocking re-enactments of her testimony, lip-syncing along as she recounted the alleged abuse. The audio of her crying became a TikTok trend. This cruelty has now been joined in and compounded by the jury, who have gone beyond mocking her for telling her story, and now declared that she actually broke the law by doing so.
> 
> This is not the first time Depp has sued over the allegations. In 2020, a British court heard Depp’s lawsuit against the British tabloid the Sun, which Depp sued for defamation after an article referred to him as a “wife beater”. UK courts are much more amenable to defamation claims than American ones, but Depp still couldn’t prevail: the British judge found that the Sun’s characterization of Depp was “substantially true”. That same trial found that Depp physically abused Heard on at least 12 occasions. Yet the actor and his fans claim that it was Heard, not Depp, who was the abuser in their marriage.
> The trial has turned into a public orgy of misogyny. While most of the vitriol is nominally directed at Heard, it is hard to shake the feeling that really, it is directed at all women – and in particular, at those of us who spoke out about gendered abuse and sexual violence during the height of the #MeToo movement. We are in a moment of virulent antifeminist backlash, and the modest gains that were made in that era are being retracted with a gleeful display of victim-blaming at a massive scale. One woman has been made into a symbol of a movement that many view with fear and hatred, and she’s being punished for that movement. In this way, Heard is still in an abusive relationship. But now, it’s not just with Depp, but with the whole country.
> Since she published her Post piece, Heard’s life has been consumed by the rage and retaliation of Depp and his fans. Lost in the scandal and spectacle of the lawsuit has been this reality: it is Heard, not Depp, who has been put on trial, and she is on trial for saying things whose truth is evidenced by the very fact of the lawsuit itself. Depp’s frivolous and punitive suit, and the frenzy of misogynist contempt for Heard that has accompanied it, have done a great deal to vindicate Heard’s original point: that women are punished for coming forward. What happens to women who allege abuse? They get publicly pilloried, professionally blacklisted, socially ostracized, mocked endlessly on social media and sued. Wrath, indeed.
> But mainstream coverage of the trial has not seemed to grasp this. Instead, there’s been tremendous focus on Heard’s mistakes and worst moments over the course of her relationship with Depp. As is typical of domestic abuse victims, Heard does seem to have done things many of us would not be proud of. She fought back. Depp’s outbursts and insults left Heard resentful and angry with him, and sometimes, she told him so. Many are quick to point out that Heard is not a perfect victim. But no woman is. We are told that the lawsuit is “complicated.” But the lawsuit is not complicated. It is abuse. Now, that abuse has been sanctioned by a jury.
> 
> Maybe the persistence of this notion that Heard is somehow equally culpable for what happened to her is why people like the New York Times’ Michelle Goldberg have characterized the trial as “the death of Me Too”: it shows how easily a victim can still be blamed and isolated, how easily what happened to her can be taken as a failure of her personal character, rather than as part of a social pattern. Not all women are alike, but feminism was supposed to let us see how we are all similarly vulnerable – both to gendered abuse and to the gendered application of double standards and unjust blame. No victim is perfect. No victim should have to be. After all, if a man cannot be considered abusive towards an imperfect woman, then just how perfect does a woman need to be before it becomes wrong to beat her?
> 
> For their part, Depp’s fans seem to not so much deny Depp’s alleged violence against Heard, but to approve of it. “He could have killed you,” says one viral Tiktok supporting Depp, the text superimposed over photos of Heard’s bruised face. “He had every right.” The post has more than 222,200 likes.
> The backlash to #Me Too has long been under way. Critics of the movement painted women’s efforts to end sexual violence as excessive and intemperate from the start, claiming #MeToo had “gone too far” before it really got under way at all. And yet the Heard trial does feel like a tipping point in our culture’s response to gender violence. The forces of misogynist reaction are perhaps even stronger now for having been temporarily repressed. Where once women refused, en masse, to keep men’s secrets, or to remain silent about the truth of their own lives, now, a resurgence of sexism, virulent online harassment, and the threat of lawsuits, all aim to compel women back into silence – by force.
> In some ways, one could see the defamation suit itself as an extension of Depp’s abuse of Heard, a way to prolong his humiliation and control over her. The only difference is that now, the legal system and the public have been conscripted to take part. This seems to be at least partly how Depp sees it. In 2016, as their marriage broke apart, Depp texted his friend Christian Carino, vowing revenge against Heard. “She is begging for global humiliation,” Depp wrote. “She is going to get it.”
> 
> Moira Donegan is a Guardian US columnist


“*acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse.”   *This article is so twisted, hate this kind of ‘journalism’. Written by a true feminazi.


----------



## sdkitty

this is behind a paywall but interesting headline
Hollywood Feminists’ Deafening Silence on Amber Heard (thedailybeast.com)


----------



## sdkitty

Consumer2much said:


> “*acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse.”  *This article is so twisted, hate this kind of ‘journalism’. Written by a true feminazi.


I'm aware of the source of that term feminazi and I find it offensive
I may not agree with this woman but name calling a woman who is perceived as feminist is anti-woman


----------



## Deleted 698298

sdkitty said:


> I'm aware of the source of that term feminazi and I find it offensive
> I may not agree with this woman but name calling a woman who is perceived as feminist is anti-woman


There is a difference between a feminist and a feminazi (hence the word). I am not anti-woman, I might be anti-this woman if you like.
I will not let it just be if the woman writing this wicked article twists facts and tosses a nasty implication here and there. This is disgraceful to journalism and to feminism. Really shoddy writing. Nasty anti-men women should stop calling themselves ‘feminist’.


----------



## sdkitty

Consumer2much said:


> There is a difference between a feminist and a feminazi (hence the word).


sorry, but that word is just plain offensive to me
you know the source and maybe you were a fan but not me


----------



## Deleted 698298

sdkitty said:


> sorry, but that word is just plain offensive to me
> you know the source and maybe you were a fan but not me


Fan of what? (You’re hilarious)


----------



## sdkitty

Consumer2much said:


> Fan of what? (You’re hilarious)


Rush Limbaugh


----------



## lulilu

I admittedly favored JD in this trial, I have a hard time with all the articles saying this verdict set DV victims back.  Did any of the authors watch the trial?  Watch her testimony?  IMHO she was a terrible witness and an obvious liar.  (so kill me)  How can they support her?  

I wonder if a juror will come forward.  I know they are not identified and, without the court's approval, can no juror ever be contacted by counsel after a trial, but it would be interesting to see what resonated with them.


----------



## sdkitty

lulilu said:


> I admittedly favored JD in this trial, I have a hard time with all the articles saying this verdict set DV victims back.  Did any of the authors watch the trial?  Watch her testimony?  IMHO she was a terrible witness and an obvious liar.  (so kill me)  How can they support her?
> 
> I wonder if a juror will come forward.  I know they are not identified and, without the court's approval, can no juror ever be contacted by counsel after a trial, but it would be interesting to see what resonated with them.


A juror talking about the Ghislaine Maxwell verdict almost caused a mistrial.  but that was a criminal case.  I can't see why this is happening in this case.  Maybe if Johnny had lost, he has stans that would potentially cause trouble.  but he didn't lose.


----------



## Deleted 698298

sdkitty said:


> Rush Limbaugh


Oh god no. I just find the word most adept at describing my sentiment. I am a feminist but not anti-men. Feminazi is someone, in my view, who tries to indoctrinate the masses, brainwash into thinking that there’s something inherently wrong with men and that women are suffering the worst fate because of them. Feminazi is not pro something but anti. Not pro equality but anti-men. Someone who hijacked a social movement and wickedly played it to force some agenda. (like Nazis did)
I believe whomever uses the word feminazi means sth similar to what I just described. If not then what can I do …This is not an etymology forum.  The term feminazi evolved, the words we use tend to with time…


----------



## Taniadly

_-French commenting, still learning english-_

Guys I decided to use my brain today. 

This conflict could have been resolved another way. 

Amber Heard needed to heal from her trauma before entering any relationships/business deal. 

She could have been able to work in the industry and build a community who care about her. 

Instead, her ego played her. Shame invaded her. She kept being worse over the years.

*Every vilain has been abused and suffered.* 

So I give her my respect for one thing:
She took the risk to expose herself in public with her trauma.

*There is a message behind her attitude.* 

If she decide to work on herself (if she has a good marketing team) she will be doing great financially. 

She will gain pity from the public and go back to business. A deal with a wellness program because she was "unstable" before. Write a book about her relationship issues. And Netflix save reputations nowadays._ Have you seen that show "Inventing Anna"? 

For Johnny, it is actually tricky. He placed himself as the "friendly guy" who win the case.

He saved his ass like a true Jack Sparrow. _

But now. 

Which opportunities are waiting for him? It's tricky to work with a guy who won a case playing such a victim, not gonna lie.

*Finally didn't we all went through injustice?*

I faced situations where I found men very sneaky towards me. 

Trying to approach me in an office. A doctor stalking my number. Touching me when I was on a chair. 

But they are very popular and friendly in public.

These situations made me so upset. I wanted to do anything in my power to prove they did me wrong. The madness was so strong that I felt ready to lie or get a revenge. 

But I quickly realized that men can get away with anything, very easily.

To outsmart a man as a woman, if you truly suffered from an unacceptable situation, you will have to take a lot of risks. And even if you win or get revenge, be careful. Because you will be portrayed as a vicious, unstable, devious woman.

Amber teached me that I need to work hard on my mental health, issues, and know my weakness/strenghts. 

Kris Jenner did a fantastic work on herself after her cheating scandal with her previous husband. This woman lost everything at that time. 

Everyone thought it was over for her. 

Today look at her. She is successful. 

If you pay attention, she is accused to be a narcissistic woman or the "devil" in the industry. But no one asked her how she suffered before. 

She made some serious moves in this industry.

But she learned how it worked through her poor experiences. 

And Amber should have done the same instead of exposing herself in a full trauma mode.

Stay safe ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Deleted 698298

sdkitty said:


> here you go:
> from Wikipedia
> 
> xxx


Thanks. I got that the first time. I wish you had read my explanation, but if not I’ll summarise for you: I did mean it as a pejorative term for *that* woman who wrote that article.


----------



## sdkitty

Consumer2much said:


> Thanks. I got that the first time. I wish you had read my explanation, but if not I’ll summarise for you: I did mean it as a pejorative term for *that* woman who wrote that article.


well, I still find it offensive so guess we're done


----------



## Charles

Consumer2much said:


> There is a difference between a feminist and a feminazi (hence the word). I am not anti-woman, I might be anti-this woman if you like.
> I will not let it just be if the woman writing this wicked article twists facts and tosses a nasty implication here and there. This is disgraceful to journalism and to feminism. Really shoddy writing. Nasty anti-men women should stop calling themselves ‘feminist’.



Curious which facts she twisted, what nasty implications you're referring to, and where she demonstrates she's "anti-men".


----------



## MiniMabel

I think the main issue is that she told lies and those lies were exposed. How can anyone trust a liar?  Or believe anything else they say?    It's impossible.  The Jury didn't take long to deliberate and reach a verdict so I think they felt the same way.

They both have huge issues so I hope they take the time to resolve them and each make a fresh start in life.


----------



## Charles

lulilu said:


> I admittedly favored JD in this trial, I have a hard time with all the articles saying this verdict set DV victims back.  Did any of the authors watch the trial?  Watch her testimony?  IMHO she was a terrible witness and an obvious liar.  (so kill me)  How can they support her?
> 
> I wonder if a juror will come forward.  I know they are not identified and, without the court's approval, can no juror ever be contacted by counsel after a trial, but it would be interesting to see what resonated with them.



It's because, since forever, men have been using "What about false accusations" when the idea of believing women when they say they were raped/abused, comes up.  This is a very public case in which a woman has lied about some things.  Yes, she abused Depp, but it seems rather clear that he abused her too.  Instead of seeing that, too many men are only focusing on her lying about other things and are now saying "See, we were right!  Women lie about being raped/abused".  When in reality, that's not the case here.  The fact remains, false accusations of rape/abuse are on the same level as almost every other crime, yet we're not yelling "What about false accusations" when it comes to someone saying they got something stolen from them.  Seems it's only these cases when we try to immediately discredit someone instead of assuming they're telling the truth, even thought 99% of the time, they are.
And again, this case still doesn't prove she wasn't abused.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Charles said:


> Curious which facts she twisted, what nasty implications you're referring to, and where she demonstrates she's "anti-men".


I’m not going through this tedious article again just to entertain you but I’ll give you one example:
[jury]“finding that Heard *defamed* Depp, *acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse.” *Can you see it? It’s quite skilful here.
The whole tirade is conveniently skipping the parts of the trial where it was evident AH was lying.


----------



## Sferics

Taniadly said:


> a guy who won a case playing such a victim



Maybe, finally, we should recognize him as one. 
Sigh.


----------



## Charles

Consumer2much said:


> I’m not going through this tedious article again just to entertain you but I’ll give you one example:
> [jury]“finding that Heard *defamed* Depp, *acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse.” *Can you see it? It’s quite skilful here.
> The whole tirade is conveniently skipping the parts of the trial where it was evident AH was lying.



Sorry, I must not be as adept at finding the issue here.  Here's the whole sentence:

" A jury thought he deserved it [$15 million]. On Wednesday, the case’s verdict came in, finding that Heard defamed Depp, *acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse.* "

Was that not true?  Was that not what the jury felt?  That she defamed him with her accusations and acted with malice?  I'm not getting why you find that statement problematic.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Charles said:


> Sorry, I must not be as adept at finding the issue here.  Here's the whole sentence:
> 
> " A jury thought he deserved it [$15 million]. On Wednesday, the case’s verdict came in, finding that Heard defamed Depp, *acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse.* "
> 
> Was that not true?  Was that not what the jury felt?  That she defamed him with her accusations and acted with malice?  I'm not getting why you find that statement problematic.


Nothing I can do about it if you can’t see the insinuation here, maybe you’re not that good at finding nuances.


----------



## pixiejenna

KATE MOSS IS READY FOR AQUAMAN 3! Lol no idea where this photo was from but it's making the rounds  definitely living her best life.


----------



## lallybelle

The Jury can speak IF THEY choose. The 1 year thing was ordered before trial to combat any harassment. If they choose to do media, they can do so.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I completely condemn the misogyny and the constant dehumanizing mocking of Amber on social media, especially Twitter. That is absolutely inexcusable. We can care about two things at the same time. Sexual violence and physical assault are absolutely huge allegations to accuse someone of, regardless of who they are. She had not one iota of discernable proof of either of these. Her posing just so to reveal the bruise in 2016, ironically right after he said he'd file for divorce reeked of both an attack of him and a publicity stunt.

Throughout this trial, she has not one shred of actual proof of her claims of awful violence. That sexual violence story with the bottle was horrible to listen to. She claimed to have had sliced feet and arms. She was photographed at the airport the next morning wearing open toed sandals and sprinting to her car (some people online found the pics from that day). If she (God forbid) had a bottle inserted in her, she wouldn't be able to walk easily, nor wear tight jeans on such a long flight. She claimed she didn't know whether the bottle was broken. I am sure any person with a vagina would definitely be able to tell whether it's broken or not if it was pushed in you.  The writing on the mirror in  red matched her writing compared to Johnny's. She also said she had a broken nose what, like 3 times in their relationship? Pics from then show no swelling nor anything indicative of such a serious injury.

Things like that.


----------



## Charles

Consumer2much said:


> Nothing I can do about it if you can’t see the insinuation here, maybe you’re not that good at finding nuances.



Ah yes.  There it is.  The ole "If you can't figure it out, I'm not going to explain it to you" excuse when someone doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## ctimec

papertiger said:


> *The Amber Heard-Johnny Depp trial was an orgy of misogyny*
> Moira Donegan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backlash to #Me Too has long been under way. But this feels like a tipping point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘In text messages to friends, Johnny Depp fantasized about murdering his then-wife, the actress Amber Heard.’ Photograph: Reuters
> Wed 1 Jun 2022 21.33 BST
> 
> In text messages to friends, Johnny Depp fantasized about murdering his then-wife, the actress Amber Heard. “I will **** her burnt corpse afterwards to make sure she’s dead,” Depp wrote. In other texts, he disparaged his wife’s body in luridly misogynist terms. “Mushy pointless dangling overused floppy fish market,” he called her.
> The texts became public as part of Depp’s defamation suit against Heard, now at trial in a Virginia court. Ostensibly, Depp is suing over a 2018 articlethat Heard published in the Washington Post, titled “I spoke up against sexual violence – and faced our culture’s wrath.” In the piece, the actress writes, “Two years ago, I became a public figure representing domestic abuse.” The article does not mention Depp, but his lawyers say that the piece was about him – and was defamatory. For those 11 words, Depp is seeking $50m.
> 
> 
> A jury thought he deserved it. On Wednesday, the case’s verdict came in, finding that Heard defamed Depp, acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse. Bizarrely, the same jury found that one of Depp’s lawyer’s defamed Heard when he said that her account of abuse was “a hoax.” The verdict came after a trial that was televized – an extremely rare situation for a proceeding that concerns allegations of domestic violence – and which was subject to almost inescapable media coverage, nearly all of it in favor of one litigant, even as the jury was not sequestered. The strange, illogical, and unjust ruling has the effect of sanctioning Depp’s alleged abuse of Heard, and of punishing Heard for speaking about it. It will have a devastating effect on survivors, who will be silenced, now, with the knowledge that they cannot speak about their violent experiences at men’s hands without the threat of a ruinous libel suit. In that sense, women’s speech just became a lot less free.
> Over the past six weeks, as the trial was live-streamed online, many of those who have tuned in to watch have treated Heard with the same contempt that Depp did in his texts. A broad consensus has emerged online that Heard must be lying about her abuse. She has been accused of faking the photos of her injuries from Depp’s alleged beatings, painting bruises on with makeup. She’s been accused of convincing the multiple witnesses who say Depp abused her to lie – repeatedly and under oath – for years. These conspiracy theories are unsupported by the facts of the case, but that has not stopped them from spreading. Online, the case has taken on a heady mythology, and belief in Depp’s righteousness persists independent of the evidence.
> In the service of this myth, any cruelty can be justified. When Heard took the stand, she became emotional as she recounted how Depp allegedly hit her, manipulated and controlled her, surveilled her and sexually assaulted her. Afterwards, ordinary people, along with a few celebrities and even brands like Duolingo and Milani, took to social media to mock or undermine Heard. They took screenshots of her weeping face and made it a meme. Many performed mocking re-enactments of her testimony, lip-syncing along as she recounted the alleged abuse. The audio of her crying became a TikTok trend. This cruelty has now been joined in and compounded by the jury, who have gone beyond mocking her for telling her story, and now declared that she actually broke the law by doing so.
> 
> This is not the first time Depp has sued over the allegations. In 2020, a British court heard Depp’s lawsuit against the British tabloid the Sun, which Depp sued for defamation after an article referred to him as a “wife beater”. UK courts are much more amenable to defamation claims than American ones, but Depp still couldn’t prevail: the British judge found that the Sun’s characterization of Depp was “substantially true”. That same trial found that Depp physically abused Heard on at least 12 occasions. Yet the actor and his fans claim that it was Heard, not Depp, who was the abuser in their marriage.
> The trial has turned into a public orgy of misogyny. While most of the vitriol is nominally directed at Heard, it is hard to shake the feeling that really, it is directed at all women – and in particular, at those of us who spoke out about gendered abuse and sexual violence during the height of the #MeToo movement. We are in a moment of virulent antifeminist backlash, and the modest gains that were made in that era are being retracted with a gleeful display of victim-blaming at a massive scale. One woman has been made into a symbol of a movement that many view with fear and hatred, and she’s being punished for that movement. In this way, Heard is still in an abusive relationship. But now, it’s not just with Depp, but with the whole country.
> Since she published her Post piece, Heard’s life has been consumed by the rage and retaliation of Depp and his fans. Lost in the scandal and spectacle of the lawsuit has been this reality: it is Heard, not Depp, who has been put on trial, and she is on trial for saying things whose truth is evidenced by the very fact of the lawsuit itself. Depp’s frivolous and punitive suit, and the frenzy of misogynist contempt for Heard that has accompanied it, have done a great deal to vindicate Heard’s original point: that women are punished for coming forward. What happens to women who allege abuse? They get publicly pilloried, professionally blacklisted, socially ostracized, mocked endlessly on social media and sued. Wrath, indeed.
> But mainstream coverage of the trial has not seemed to grasp this. Instead, there’s been tremendous focus on Heard’s mistakes and worst moments over the course of her relationship with Depp. As is typical of domestic abuse victims, Heard does seem to have done things many of us would not be proud of. She fought back. Depp’s outbursts and insults left Heard resentful and angry with him, and sometimes, she told him so. Many are quick to point out that Heard is not a perfect victim. But no woman is. We are told that the lawsuit is “complicated.” But the lawsuit is not complicated. It is abuse. Now, that abuse has been sanctioned by a jury.
> 
> Maybe the persistence of this notion that Heard is somehow equally culpable for what happened to her is why people like the New York Times’ Michelle Goldberg have characterized the trial as “the death of Me Too”: it shows how easily a victim can still be blamed and isolated, how easily what happened to her can be taken as a failure of her personal character, rather than as part of a social pattern. Not all women are alike, but feminism was supposed to let us see how we are all similarly vulnerable – both to gendered abuse and to the gendered application of double standards and unjust blame. No victim is perfect. No victim should have to be. After all, if a man cannot be considered abusive towards an imperfect woman, then just how perfect does a woman need to be before it becomes wrong to beat her?
> 
> For their part, Depp’s fans seem to not so much deny Depp’s alleged violence against Heard, but to approve of it. “He could have killed you,” says one viral Tiktok supporting Depp, the text superimposed over photos of Heard’s bruised face. “He had every right.” The post has more than 222,200 likes.
> The backlash to #Me Too has long been under way. Critics of the movement painted women’s efforts to end sexual violence as excessive and intemperate from the start, claiming #MeToo had “gone too far” before it really got under way at all. And yet the Heard trial does feel like a tipping point in our culture’s response to gender violence. The forces of misogynist reaction are perhaps even stronger now for having been temporarily repressed. Where once women refused, en masse, to keep men’s secrets, or to remain silent about the truth of their own lives, now, a resurgence of sexism, virulent online harassment, and the threat of lawsuits, all aim to compel women back into silence – by force.
> In some ways, one could see the defamation suit itself as an extension of Depp’s abuse of Heard, a way to prolong his humiliation and control over her. The only difference is that now, the legal system and the public have been conscripted to take part. This seems to be at least partly how Depp sees it. In 2016, as their marriage broke apart, Depp texted his friend Christian Carino, vowing revenge against Heard. “She is begging for global humiliation,” Depp wrote. “She is going to get it.”
> 
> Moira Donegan is a Guardian US columnist



Another problematic article. “Orgy of misogyny.” No. This case was not about misogyny, it’s a defamation case. Depp made his case for defamation and won. He proved that AH acted to malign his name and that she lied and perjured herself. As someone who believed her in the beginning and then saw her lies unravel under oath, it’s problematic. I’m a feminist, and decidedly anti misogynistic. Because I believe Depp made his case, do I support misogyny? No. This type of article works against women and men who support facts. Did Depp say misogynistic things? Sure. Is that what the case was about? No. Saying misogynistic things is clueless, but it doesn’t make one a “wife beater.” AH should NEVER represent DV victims as a perpetrator of DV. If the roles were reversed the writers of these articles would see it. The roles WERE reversed in this case. AH comes across as a sociopath, lying at all costs to make a buck. I don’t even like Depp! He’s, um, not my type, but I believe he made his case, and I believe AH is dangerous. She was arrested in Seattle for beating her girlfriend. She is the one who has the record of abuse.


----------



## uhpharm01

Amber Heard's Attorney Says Actress Was 'Demonized,' Unable to Pay Judgment
					

Amber Heard's lawyer says the actress was demonized in court by Depp's team, making it impossible to win the defamation trial.




					www.tmz.com
				




Amber’s lawyer said that Amber isn’t able to pay the judgement but amber is going to appeal. If she can’t afford to pay the judgement then how can she afford the appeal.i heard that amber would have to put so much money up front in order to appeal


----------



## bunnycat

uhpharm01 said:


> Amber Heard's Attorney Says Actress Was 'Demonized,' Unable to Pay Judgment
> 
> 
> Amber Heard's lawyer says the actress was demonized in court by Depp's team, making it impossible to win the defamation trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber’s lawyer said that Amber isn’t able to pay the judgement but amber is going to appeal. If she can’t afford to pay the judgement then how can she afford the appeal.i heard that amber would have to put so much money up front in order to appeal



Because people like her literally can't stop.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

uhpharm01 said:


> Amber Heard's Attorney Says Actress Was 'Demonized,' Unable to Pay Judgment
> 
> 
> Amber Heard's lawyer says the actress was demonized in court by Depp's team, making it impossible to win the defamation trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber’s lawyer said that Amber isn’t able to pay the judgement but amber is going to appeal. If she can’t afford to pay the judgement then how can she afford the appeal.


----------



## bunnycat

papertiger said:


> *The Amber Heard-Johnny Depp trial was an orgy of misogyny*
> Moira Donegan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backlash to #Me Too has long been under way. But this feels like a tipping point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘In text messages to friends, Johnny Depp fantasized about murdering his then-wife, the actress Amber Heard.’ Photograph: Reuters
> Wed 1 Jun 2022 21.33 BST
> 
> In text messages to friends, Johnny Depp fantasized about murdering his then-wife, the actress Amber Heard. “I will **** her burnt corpse afterwards to make sure she’s dead,” Depp wrote. In other texts, he disparaged his wife’s body in luridly misogynist terms. “Mushy pointless dangling overused floppy fish market,” he called her.
> The texts became public as part of Depp’s defamation suit against Heard, now at trial in a Virginia court. Ostensibly, Depp is suing over a 2018 articlethat Heard published in the Washington Post, titled “I spoke up against sexual violence – and faced our culture’s wrath.” In the piece, the actress writes, “Two years ago, I became a public figure representing domestic abuse.” The article does not mention Depp, but his lawyers say that the piece was about him – and was defamatory. For those 11 words, Depp is seeking $50m.
> 
> 
> A jury thought he deserved it. On Wednesday, the case’s verdict came in, finding that Heard defamed Depp, acting with “malice,” when she described herself as a victim of domestic abuse. Bizarrely, the same jury found that one of Depp’s lawyer’s defamed Heard when he said that her account of abuse was “a hoax.” The verdict came after a trial that was televized – an extremely rare situation for a proceeding that concerns allegations of domestic violence – and which was subject to almost inescapable media coverage, nearly all of it in favor of one litigant, even as the jury was not sequestered. The strange, illogical, and unjust ruling has the effect of sanctioning Depp’s alleged abuse of Heard, and of punishing Heard for speaking about it. It will have a devastating effect on survivors, who will be silenced, now, with the knowledge that they cannot speak about their violent experiences at men’s hands without the threat of a ruinous libel suit. In that sense, women’s speech just became a lot less free.
> Over the past six weeks, as the trial was live-streamed online, many of those who have tuned in to watch have treated Heard with the same contempt that Depp did in his texts. A broad consensus has emerged online that Heard must be lying about her abuse. She has been accused of faking the photos of her injuries from Depp’s alleged beatings, painting bruises on with makeup. She’s been accused of convincing the multiple witnesses who say Depp abused her to lie – repeatedly and under oath – for years. These conspiracy theories are unsupported by the facts of the case, but that has not stopped them from spreading. Online, the case has taken on a heady mythology, and belief in Depp’s righteousness persists independent of the evidence.
> In the service of this myth, any cruelty can be justified. When Heard took the stand, she became emotional as she recounted how Depp allegedly hit her, manipulated and controlled her, surveilled her and sexually assaulted her. Afterwards, ordinary people, along with a few celebrities and even brands like Duolingo and Milani, took to social media to mock or undermine Heard. They took screenshots of her weeping face and made it a meme. Many performed mocking re-enactments of her testimony, lip-syncing along as she recounted the alleged abuse. The audio of her crying became a TikTok trend. This cruelty has now been joined in and compounded by the jury, who have gone beyond mocking her for telling her story, and now declared that she actually broke the law by doing so.
> 
> This is not the first time Depp has sued over the allegations. In 2020, a British court heard Depp’s lawsuit against the British tabloid the Sun, which Depp sued for defamation after an article referred to him as a “wife beater”. UK courts are much more amenable to defamation claims than American ones, but Depp still couldn’t prevail: the British judge found that the Sun’s characterization of Depp was “substantially true”. That same trial found that Depp physically abused Heard on at least 12 occasions. Yet the actor and his fans claim that it was Heard, not Depp, who was the abuser in their marriage.
> The trial has turned into a public orgy of misogyny. While most of the vitriol is nominally directed at Heard, it is hard to shake the feeling that really, it is directed at all women – and in particular, at those of us who spoke out about gendered abuse and sexual violence during the height of the #MeToo movement. We are in a moment of virulent antifeminist backlash, and the modest gains that were made in that era are being retracted with a gleeful display of victim-blaming at a massive scale. One woman has been made into a symbol of a movement that many view with fear and hatred, and she’s being punished for that movement. In this way, Heard is still in an abusive relationship. But now, it’s not just with Depp, but with the whole country.
> Since she published her Post piece, Heard’s life has been consumed by the rage and retaliation of Depp and his fans. Lost in the scandal and spectacle of the lawsuit has been this reality: it is Heard, not Depp, who has been put on trial, and she is on trial for saying things whose truth is evidenced by the very fact of the lawsuit itself. Depp’s frivolous and punitive suit, and the frenzy of misogynist contempt for Heard that has accompanied it, have done a great deal to vindicate Heard’s original point: that women are punished for coming forward. What happens to women who allege abuse? They get publicly pilloried, professionally blacklisted, socially ostracized, mocked endlessly on social media and sued. Wrath, indeed.
> But mainstream coverage of the trial has not seemed to grasp this. Instead, there’s been tremendous focus on Heard’s mistakes and worst moments over the course of her relationship with Depp. As is typical of domestic abuse victims, Heard does seem to have done things many of us would not be proud of. She fought back. Depp’s outbursts and insults left Heard resentful and angry with him, and sometimes, she told him so. Many are quick to point out that Heard is not a perfect victim. But no woman is. We are told that the lawsuit is “complicated.” But the lawsuit is not complicated. It is abuse. Now, that abuse has been sanctioned by a jury.
> 
> Maybe the persistence of this notion that Heard is somehow equally culpable for what happened to her is why people like the New York Times’ Michelle Goldberg have characterized the trial as “the death of Me Too”: it shows how easily a victim can still be blamed and isolated, how easily what happened to her can be taken as a failure of her personal character, rather than as part of a social pattern. Not all women are alike, but feminism was supposed to let us see how we are all similarly vulnerable – both to gendered abuse and to the gendered application of double standards and unjust blame. No victim is perfect. No victim should have to be. After all, if a man cannot be considered abusive towards an imperfect woman, then just how perfect does a woman need to be before it becomes wrong to beat her?
> 
> For their part, Depp’s fans seem to not so much deny Depp’s alleged violence against Heard, but to approve of it. “He could have killed you,” says one viral Tiktok supporting Depp, the text superimposed over photos of Heard’s bruised face. “He had every right.” The post has more than 222,200 likes.
> The backlash to #Me Too has long been under way. Critics of the movement painted women’s efforts to end sexual violence as excessive and intemperate from the start, claiming #MeToo had “gone too far” before it really got under way at all. And yet the Heard trial does feel like a tipping point in our culture’s response to gender violence. The forces of misogynist reaction are perhaps even stronger now for having been temporarily repressed. Where once women refused, en masse, to keep men’s secrets, or to remain silent about the truth of their own lives, now, a resurgence of sexism, virulent online harassment, and the threat of lawsuits, all aim to compel women back into silence – by force.
> In some ways, one could see the defamation suit itself as an extension of Depp’s abuse of Heard, a way to prolong his humiliation and control over her. The only difference is that now, the legal system and the public have been conscripted to take part. This seems to be at least partly how Depp sees it. In 2016, as their marriage broke apart, Depp texted his friend Christian Carino, vowing revenge against Heard. “She is begging for global humiliation,” Depp wrote. “She is going to get it.”
> 
> Moira Donegan is a Guardian US columnist





This is a real question. Is all journalism now boiled down to opinion pieces? Is that what journalism has come to?

This piece is VERY one sided, as several people pointed out and it continues in the vein I mentioned earlier where the author "conveniently" just lists the evidence they want to list, and leaves out entire swaths of rebuttal or other evidence that doesn't fit their theme.

At this point, I am now glad the judge made a motion to televise. Otherwise, all anyone would have had were these repeated one sided excerpts from obvious op-eds. Having watched the final 2 weeks of the trial (yes- that is one advantage of being self employed) in it's entirety, I can say had it not been televised, the mainstream pieces would have continued the gaslighting of the public.

Thankfully, my uhh-oh-dar doesn't go off that often, but watching this case in real time (and having spent considerable amount of personal time doing so listening to each side equally), I find all of the one sided opinion pieces being masqueraded as journalism repugnant.


----------



## Taniadly

Sferics said:


> Maybe, finally, we should recognize him as one.
> Sigh.


Do you, I'll keep my mind clear, thanks.


----------



## bunnycat

lulilu said:


> *Some people believe a witness should face the jury to tell their story.  I have been involved in many trials (criminal) and IMO it is more effective for a witness to occasionally face the jury,  not spin around and face them like she did.
> 
> 
> So often women attorneys -- how they dress, how they speak -- are critically examined by both jurors and court audience.  Not so much attention is directed to those things by male attorneys.  I thought Camille was fantastic as a cross examiner.  She had just the right tone -- if she was aggressive, AH would have gotten sympathy.  But she did not allow AH to skirt her questions, or at least made it clear to the jury that AH was doing so.  Her cross examination and closing was a huge factor in JD winning the case.
> 
> 
> I totally agree.  Having been in court during many trials that were reported on in the paper, I saw so many misreported facts that I wondered if I had been in the same courtroom as the reporter.  Either they (supposedly the expert legal reporters) either totally misunderstood what the testimony and evidence was, or they were only interested in presenting "fantastic" stories.
> 
> 
> I agree that AH's wardrobe and hair was bizarre.  I don't think she did herself any favors by trying to present herself as some kind of lawyer or librarian or whatever.  Having seen some photos of her recently without the crazy hair and in ordinary clothes, I think she would have presented a far more sympathetic "face" to the jury if she just dressed in e.g., a simple dress and cardigan and softer hair rather than some aggressive superwoman.*



I'm going with fantastic stories, and what I will now dub The Fall of Journalism to Opinion Pieces.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Amber Heard's Attorney Says Actress Was 'Demonized,' Unable to Pay Judgment
> 
> 
> Amber Heard's lawyer says the actress was demonized in court by Depp's team, making it impossible to win the defamation trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber’s lawyer said that Amber isn’t able to pay the judgement but amber is going to appeal. If she can’t afford to pay the judgement then how can she afford the appeal.i heard that amber would have to put so much money up front in order to appeal


good question
lawyers must be paid


----------



## 880

Both MSNBC and Fox News stated that the verdict will discourage domestic abuse victims to come forward.
And, I’m not sure if it was Fox or another conservative media channel that stated the verdict signals the death of the Me Too movement.


----------



## bunnycat

uhpharm01 said:


> Amber Heard's Attorney Says Actress Was 'Demonized,' Unable to Pay Judgment
> 
> 
> Amber Heard's lawyer says the actress was demonized in court by Depp's team, making it impossible to win the defamation trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber’s lawyer said that Amber isn’t able to pay the judgement but amber is going to appeal. If she can’t afford to pay the judgement then how can she afford the appeal.i heard that amber would have to put so much money up front in order to appeal



I wonder can the judge throw out an appeal out of refuse it if she files one (assuming she acquires the cash for it while simultaneously convincing the judge she can't pay the settlement?)   @lulilu  or @Lodpah  or @Luvbolide @SouthTampa ?

The claim of demonizing her seems specious to me, as Heard's team did exactly the same thing or worse to Depp and well, lawyer's are supposed to look for things that the other side is doing wrong.  I hope her lawyers can talk some sense in to her to drop it.


----------



## sdkitty

880 said:


> Both MSNBC and Fox News stated that the verdict will discourage domestic abuse victims to come forward.
> And, I’m not sure if it was Fox or another conservative media channel that stated the verdict signals the death of the Me Too movement.


that's wishful thinking on the part of Fox I think


----------



## Deleted 698298

Another skewed opinion piece from BBC which is supposed to ‘report’ the news 


“In both the UK and the US trial, Mr Depp's lawyers argued that Ms Heard was lying - to make their case, they attacked her character and claimed that she was in fact the abusive partner.
This is a common defence tactic in sexual assault and domestic violence trials called "deny, attack, and reverse victim and offender" or "*Darvo*", said Mr Stephens.
The strategy turns the tables on the alleged victim, shifting the conversation away from "did the accused commit abuse" to "is the alleged victim believable". 
"They deny that they did anything, they deny they're the real perpetrator, and they attack the credibility of the individual calling out the abuse, and then reverse the roles of the victim and the offender," Mr Stephens said.
*In the UK trial, Mr Stephens said the judge recognised that strategy, *and dismissed a lot of the evidence that did not directly address whether Mr Depp committed assault or not. 
"*Lawyers and judges tend not to fall for it, but it's very, very effective against juries,"* he said. Men are more likely to believe Darvo arguments, but female jurors are also susceptible.”

(insinuating judges are stupid and evidence doesn’t matter)

News nowadays is like opinions on insta. What happened to factual journalism and reporting?


----------



## Deleted 698298

880 said:


> Both MSNBC and Fox News stated that the verdict will discourage domestic abuse victims to come forward.
> And, I’m not sure if it was Fox or another conservative media channel that stated the verdict signals the death of the Me Too movement.


I think those media outlets are purposefully using the trial as anti ‘me too’ ammo. Sensationalism. And if people are falling for it it makes me think Fox/MSN has a good strategy.
Just a thought.


----------



## bunnycat

Consumer2much said:


> Another skewed opinion piece from BBC which is supposed to ‘report’ the news
> 
> 
> “In both the UK and the US trial, Mr Depp's lawyers argued that Ms Heard was lying - to make their case, they attacked her character and claimed that she was in fact the abusive partner.
> This is a common defence tactic in sexual assault and domestic violence trials called "deny, attack, and reverse victim and offender" or "*Darvo*", said Mr Stephens.
> The strategy turns the tables on the alleged victim, shifting the conversation away from "did the accused commit abuse" to "is the alleged victim believable".
> "They deny that they did anything, they deny they're the real perpetrator, and they attack the credibility of the individual calling out the abuse, and then reverse the roles of the victim and the offender," Mr Stephens said.
> *In the UK trial, Mr Stephens said the judge recognised that strategy, *and dismissed a lot of the evidence that did not directly address whether Mr Depp committed assault or not.
> "*Lawyers and judges tend not to fall for it, but it's very, very effective against juries,"* he said. Men are more likely to believe Darvo arguments, but female jurors are also susceptible.”
> 
> (insinuating judges are stupid and evidence doesn’t matter)
> 
> News nowadays is like opinions on insta. What happened to factual journalism and reporting?



Yes exactly.
Of course, you could apply the exact same Darvo logic to AH regarding her claims against Depp....in fact, she is on audio doing exactly that...."I didn't punch you, I hit you...." and "I only hit him when I had to in 'self defense' "...thereby absolving herself (in her mind) of physical abuse.

And again, each side well and thoroughly actively sought to undermine the character of the other in this trial, not just the one side the "journalists" keep reporting.


----------



## Deleted 698298

bunnycat said:


> Yes exactly.
> Of course, you could apply the exact same Darvo logic to AH regarding her claims against Depp....in fact, she is on audio doing exactly that...."I didn't punch you, I hit you...." and "I only hit him when I had to in 'self defense' "...thereby absolving herself (in her mind) of physical abuse.
> 
> And again, each side well and thoroughly actively sought to undermine the character of the other in this trial, not just the one side the "journalists" keep reporting.


…and you know what’s the worst in all of this crap journalism? I think that it really really damages, or undermines if you will, the ‘metoo‘/DV victims efforts to be taken seriously. Not the trial and its outcome. The ‘reporting‘ of it.
Because if people watched the trial they know no sufficient evidence was presented to support AH’s claim of heinous sexual/physical violence and abuse (“for 5 years as she alleged”) and the ‘victim 1’ (AH) was called out lying. When this is written up as: the jury was stupid and wrong, JD is a violent sexual abuser and AH is telling the truth but nobody believes her, then they are making us all (who saw with their own eyes and heard with their own ears and made up their own minds) look like fools. And nobody likes that. So people might turn against the feminists who write these opinion pieces, or journalist who dismiss the other side of the story.


----------



## ctimec

880 said:


> Both MSNBC and Fox News stated that the verdict will discourage domestic abuse victims to come forward.
> And, I’m not sure if it was Fox or another conservative media channel that stated the verdict signals the death of the Me Too movement.



Many outlets are stating this. Also should be stated that male DV victims rarely come forward if at all. Doubtful that the Depp trial alone is why abuse victims don’t come forward. Bill Cosby drugged and raped women and was released on a technicality. Remember how Christine Blasey Ford was treated? Brock Turner’s victim? All of the young men/boys that Bryan Singer abused? Priests worldwide who commit horrific abuse on children? Many nails in the coffin to discourage victims. An unfortunate truth. Media wants this solely on Depp’s shoulders it seems.


----------



## bag-mania

The public has a limited attention span. The #MeToo Movement peaked in 2017/18. As with any high profile subject, people get tired of being bombarded with the same information over and over. What was once looked upon favorably starts to feel like it’s being forced on you. If you didn’t get onboard the first 10 times you heard about it, you’re not going to change your mind hearing about it for the hundredth time. That’s when interest cools. And when interest is gone, the media stops reporting it. It is a business after all.


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnycat said:


> *I wonder can the judge throw out an appeal out of refuse it if she files one *(assuming she acquires the cash for it while simultaneously convincing the judge she can't pay the settlement?)   @lulilu  or @Lodpah  or @Luvbolide @SouthTampa ?
> 
> The claim of demonizing her seems specious to me, as Heard's team did exactly the same thing or worse to Depp and well, lawyer's are supposed to look for things that the other side is doing wrong.  I hope her lawyers can talk some sense in to her to drop it.


I think they can, but I'm not a lawyer don't quote me.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

That Kat reporter isn't a good reporter imo.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## lallybelle

If you follow Runkle, he went OFF earlier. He's not having Elaine's ****.


----------



## ctimec

bag-mania said:


> The public has a limited attention span. The #MeToo Movement peaked in 2017/18. As with any high profile subject, people get tired of being bombarded with the same information over and over. What was once looked upon favorably starts to feel like it’s being forced on you. If you didn’t get onboard the first 10 times you heard about it, you’re not going to change your mind hearing about it for the hundredth time. That’s when interest cools. And when interest is gone, the media stops reporting it. It is a business after all.



Like the “Time’s Up” pins worn by Hollywood A-listers at the Oscars. Guessing the pins are at the bottom of the junk drawer now. They all went back to working for moguls, some of which have allegations in their back pocket.


----------



## Deleted 698298

uhpharm01 said:


> That Kat reporter isn't a good reporter imo.




What about those of us who went through audio and video live feed of the trial, hours of action, reality tv uncut?? I am one of those weirdos  Maybe camera angles could manipulate my perception somewhat but not the uncut audio feed lol…Some people, Kat I’m pointing at you, just don’t know when to stop. Especially her 3rd statement…wth…she really thinks everybody (but her) is a puppet.


----------



## Addicted to bags

AH wants an appeal and a redo of this circus?   
As someone said earlier who's going to pay for it? Elon's got his own financial issues over his too high Twitter bid and his falling Tesla stock. And he's dating a new young actress. 









						Amber Heard's Attorney: She'll Appeal Johnny Depp Verdict, Jury Swayed by Social Media Vitriol — Variety
					

Elaine Bredehoft, Amber Heard’s attorney in her defamation trial against Johnny Depp, appeared on “Today” in the aftermath of the verdict and said Heard will “absolutely” want to appeal the jury’s decision that was in favor of Depp. Bredehoft added, “She has some excellent grounds for it.”




					apple.news


----------



## bunnycat

Consumer2much said:


> …and you know what’s the worst in all of this crap journalism? I think that it really really damages, or undermines if you will, the ‘metoo‘/DV victims efforts to be taken seriously. Not the trial and its outcome. The ‘reporting‘ of it.
> Because if people watched the trial they know no sufficient evidence was presented to support AH’s claim of heinous sexual/physical violence and abuse (“for 5 years as she alleged”) and the ‘victim 1’ (AH) was called out lying. When this is written up as: the jury was stupid and wrong, JD is a violent sexual abuser and AH is telling the truth but nobody believes her, then they are making us all (who saw with their own eyes and heard with their own ears and made up their own minds) look like fools. And nobody likes that. So people might turn against the feminists who write these opinion pieces, or journalist who dismiss the other side of the story.



I don't think fanatics of any sort will ever truly understand how tiring it is to be subjected to  constant displays of fanaticism. I do think the movement as a whole, has probably been dragged down by a number of things, as you say, and not this verdict. As someone else mentioned, the public has a limited attention span, and Depp is now the most recent and prominent figure to blame things on.


----------



## bunnycat

Addicted to bags said:


> AH wants an appeal and a redo of this circus?
> As someone said earlier who's going to pay for it? Elon's got his own financial issues over his too high Twitter bid and his falling Tesla stock. And he's dating a new young actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard's Attorney: She'll Appeal Johnny Depp Verdict, Jury Swayed by Social Media Vitriol — Variety
> 
> 
> Elaine Bredehoft, Amber Heard’s attorney in her defamation trial against Johnny Depp, appeared on “Today” in the aftermath of the verdict and said Heard will “absolutely” want to appeal the jury’s decision that was in favor of Depp. Bredehoft added, “She has some excellent grounds for it.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



Well- so much for my hope they would talk some sense in to her. It looks like they are cut from the same cloth....


----------



## purseinsanity

prettyprincess said:


> She’ll eventually work again, but maybe not right away. A lot of male celebrities who got into serious trouble still work. Mel Gibson, Kevin Spacey, Chris Brown etc.


Very true, but as awful as these celebs may be, they excel at their craft.  I can't say the same about Amber's acting.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> She’ll eventually work again, but maybe not right away. A lot of male celebrities who got into serious trouble still work. Mel Gibson, Kevin Spacey, Chris Brown etc.


is kevin spacey working....I just heard he's got a new lawsuit in Britain
Mel Gibson?  haven't heard much about him


----------



## uhpharm01

Consumer2much said:


> *What about those of us who went through audio and video live feed of the trial, hours of action, reality tv uncut*?? I am one of those weirdos  Maybe camera angles could manipulate my perception somewhat but not the uncut audio feed lol…Some people, Kat I’m pointing at you, just don’t know when to stop. Especially her 3rd statement…wth…she really thinks everybody (but her) is a puppet.


Valid point.


This Kat reporter probably has a big head now because her article that she wrote for The Insider about a young lady that was SA'd by someone the Vlog Squad back in 2019 that came out around March/April 2021 was the center of Casey Neistat 's doc about David Dobrik's Vlog Squad. When the article came out it changed the direction of Casey's doc, it's doesn't put David and his squad in a good light and rightly so.  Casey and David were on friendly terms when Casey started that doc but those allegations came out and that Kat reporter wrote that article and lady that was SA's goes by the name Hannah and Hannah isn't her real name. But Hannah never went to the police but I heard that she was encourage to tell her story to Kat by large youtuber. This young lady never went to the police.
This Kat reporter narrators most of Casey's doc. I heard that the doc wasn't that good. I heard the Casey was still waiting for someone to pick up the doc.


----------



## kemilia

I listened and watched the *entire* last 2 weeks of the trial and parts of the prior week. I knew who Depp was and I had never really heard of AH before, I thought she was a model or something, did not know she was in movies. 

She's a very troubled woman and a liar, I feel sorry for her child. Depp's no saint either but she could never prove any physical abuse and dry-cried when she needed to show how bad things were.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> AH wants an appeal and a redo of this circus?
> As someone said earlier who's going to pay for it? Elon's got his own financial issues over his too high Twitter bid and his falling Tesla stock. And he's dating a new young actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard's Attorney: She'll Appeal Johnny Depp Verdict, Jury Swayed by Social Media Vitriol — Variety
> 
> 
> Elaine Bredehoft, Amber Heard’s attorney in her defamation trial against Johnny Depp, appeared on “Today” in the aftermath of the verdict and said Heard will “absolutely” want to appeal the jury’s decision that was in favor of Depp. Bredehoft added, “She has some excellent grounds for it.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


_"If your civil case was initially filed in Circuit Court and you are dissatisfied with the jury verdict or the judge’s award,[3] you do not have an automatic right to an appeal.  You must petition the court to hear an appeal.  The appeal is a two step process; first you must ask the Supreme Court to hear your appeal, and if they do grant the appeal, then you ask the court to agree with your position on the merits of the appeal.  An appeal must be based on an argument that there was a constitutional violation in the trial process, that the judge made a ruling that contradicts the law, or that  the verdict is not supported by the evidence.  It is important to remember that if a party (through his/her attorney) does not object at trial to the rulings of the judge that are at issue, then the right to appeal may be waived." Quoted from the link below_





__





						Virginia Law: Do I Have a Right to an Appeal of My Civil Case?
					

Sometimes my personal injury clients ask if they have a right to appeal if they don't like the result at trial. In Virginia, the answer depends where the case was originally filed and tried.[1] If the case was tried in General District Court, and you are not satisfied with the verdict, you have...




					www.allenandallen.com


----------



## bunnycat

uhpharm01 said:


> _"If your civil case was initially filed in Circuit Court and you are dissatisfied with the jury verdict or the judge’s award,[3] you do not have an automatic right to an appeal.  You must petition the court to hear an appeal.  The appeal is a two step process; first you must ask the Supreme Court to hear your appeal, and if they do grant the appeal, then you ask the court to agree with your position on the merits of the appeal.  An appeal must be based on an argument that there was a constitutional violation in the trial process, that the judge made a ruling that contradicts the law, or that  the verdict is not supported by the evidence.  It is important to remember that if a party (through his/her attorney) does not object at trial to the rulings of the judge that are at issue, then the right to appeal may be waived." Quoted from the link below_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia Law: Do I Have a Right to an Appeal of My Civil Case?
> 
> 
> Sometimes my personal injury clients ask if they have a right to appeal if they don't like the result at trial. In Virginia, the answer depends where the case was originally filed and tried.[1] If the case was tried in General District Court, and you are not satisfied with the verdict, you have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allenandallen.com



Depp v Heard was filed in circuit court, I think. I guess that is the more difficult appeal attempt than.


----------



## scarlet555

There is just no way that a woman AH this litigious would not have audio or video of JD beating/hitting her if he had in fact done the deed.  Now in terms of verbal abuse-neither of them were saints. 

Appeal away AH, the memes,  I mean people could not help themselves... she gave them so much material to work with...  how can they NOT do a meme, they've done more with less material.  It's not an excuse but she would not stop...  

Mainstream media not for the people- thank goodness for SM


----------



## uhpharm01

deleted post


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnycat said:


> I wonder can the judge throw out an appeal out of refuse it if she files one (assuming she acquires the cash for it while simultaneously convincing the judge she can't pay the settlement?)   @lulilu  or @Lodpah  or @Luvbolide @SouthTampa ?
> 
> The claim of demonizing her seems specious to me, as Heard's team did exactly the same thing or worse to Depp and well, lawyer's are supposed to look for things that the other side is doing wrong.  I hope her lawyers can talk some sense in to her to drop it.


I think Judge did all she could to ensure a fair trial to both sides imo. So I think that the chances of Amber getting her appeal approved are slim to none.


----------



## bunnycat

scarlet555 said:


> There is just no way that a woman AH this litigious would not have audio or video of JD beating/hitting her if he had in fact done the deed.  Now in terms of verbal abuse-neither of them were saints.




I am in complete agreement with this. She made sure to record (without his knowledge or consent) many things that put him in the worst possible light, and that viewed through the lens of her accusations and without context (like the cabinet video) are circumstantial at best (or doctored at worst) to build her story. So I just can't understand how it would be possible for someone THIS adamant about recording things not to have hit the record button in at least one of the many many instances she claims occurred.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> _"If your civil case was initially filed in Circuit Court and you are dissatisfied with the jury verdict or the judge’s award,[3] you do not have an automatic right to an appeal.  You must petition the court to hear an appeal.  The appeal is a two step process; first you must ask the Supreme Court to hear your appeal, and if they do grant the appeal, then you ask the court to agree with your position on the merits of the appeal.  An appeal must be based on an argument that there was a constitutional violation in the trial process, that the judge made a ruling that contradicts the law, or that  the verdict is not supported by the evidence.  It is important to remember that if a party (through his/her attorney) does not object at trial to the rulings of the judge that are at issue, then the right to appeal may be waived." Quoted from the link below_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia Law: Do I Have a Right to an Appeal of My Civil Case?
> 
> 
> Sometimes my personal injury clients ask if they have a right to appeal if they don't like the result at trial. In Virginia, the answer depends where the case was originally filed and tried.[1] If the case was tried in General District Court, and you are not satisfied with the verdict, you have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allenandallen.com


That's great news! I don't want her to be able to automatically appeal. So Elaine was throwing out smoke bombs about appealing? Interesting. I know I wouldn't hire her firm if I was in Virginia and had a civil case. They objected to one of their own witnesses


----------



## Addicted to bags

Elaine first tries to subtly claim that the jurors didn't obey the judge's instructions to not look at SM or talk about the case during the short break during trial because how else could AH lose and now she's intimating evidence was suppressed? Wow

*"A spokesperson for Heard told The New York Times that she has decided to appeal the verdict and Lawyer Elaine Bredehoft said to NBC’s Todayshow that Heard was “unable to pay” the damages and claimed evidence had been suppressed."*









						Johnny Depp popularity plummeted after Amber Heard trial, poll shows
					

Johnny Depp -Amber Heard court trial today live updates




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## papertiger

uhpharm01 said:


>



Obviously not British lawyers


----------



## bag-princess

Ooooh the shade!    










						Here's A List Of All The Celebs Who Liked Johnny Depp's Instagram Statement
					

And all the ones who liked Amber Heard's post.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## SouthTampa

bag-princess said:


> Ooooh the shade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's A List Of All The Celebs Who Liked Johnny Depp's Instagram Statement
> 
> 
> And all the ones who liked Amber Heard's post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Jason Momoa.    Hilarious.


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> is kevin spacey working....I just heard he's got a new lawsuit in Britain
> Mel Gibson?  haven't heard much about him


Yes, apparently Kevin’s working on a new movie. And Mel made many movies after his issues were made public. I’ve even seen him at various awards ceremonies.


----------



## SouthTampa

bunnycat said:


> I wonder can the judge throw out an appeal out of refuse it if she files one (assuming she acquires the cash for it while simultaneously convincing the judge she can't pay the settlement?)   @lulilu  or @Lodpah  or @Luvbolide @SouthTampa ?
> 
> The claim of demonizing her seems specious to me, as Heard's team did exactly the same thing or worse to Depp and well, lawyer's are supposed to look for things that the other side is doing wrong.  I hope her lawyers can talk some sense in to her to drop it.


I have never practice appellate law, so not much help here.   I can say that I have been practicing for a LONG time and maybe two or three of my clients have filed appeals.   I am aware as the appellate attorney would contact you to discuss, get copies of your files, etc.   None of them were successful.  It is very expensive and the tendency is to give deference to the trial judge who heard the evidence, etc.   I always tell my clients that you need to know when it is time to get up and leave the table.   Some people never learn that lesson.   Before pleading became available online, you would have to actually check out the case file before you had the hearing with the judge.   Sometimes you would see court files that had NUMEROUS volumes of pleadings.  I am talking 12-18 inches of paper pleadings.   Crazy.   There are those who cannot lose at any price.   I am afraid Amber Heard is one of these.   I would imagine her attorneys have not advised her to appeal.  I would imagine it is her idea.


----------



## bunnycat

SouthTampa said:


> I have never practice appellate law, so not much help here.   I can say that I have been practicing for a LONG time and maybe two or three of my clients have filed appeals.   I am aware as the appellate attorney would contact you to discuss, get copies of your files, etc.   None of them were successful.  It is very expensive and the tendency is to give deference to the trial judge who heard the evidence, etc.   I always tell my clients that you need to know when it is time to get up and leave the table.   Some people never learn that lesson.   Before pleading became available online, you would have to actually check out the case file before you had the hearing with the judge.   Sometimes you would see court files that had NUMEROUS volumes of pleadings.  I am talking 12-18 inches of paper pleadings.   Crazy.   There are those who cannot lose at any price.   I am afraid Amber Heard is one of these.   I would imagine her attorneys have not advised her to appeal.  I would imagine it is her idea.



I was hoping they would talk her down from it. But her lawyer Elaine made some other noises today about appeals.

I also wish people would quit comparing the UK trial (Heard and Elaine have BOTH already attributed it to a win for Heard, when the case was against a newspaper), when the UK trial was not a trial by jury, as we do here in the US but only a trial of basically cross-examination of the plaintiff side with a verdict from the judge. Can you imagine if they did faithfully report that? That is pretty much against every basic American tenant- the right to trial by jury. He didn't have that in the UK.  But pretty much every news "article" has referred to the fact he lost to Amber already in the UK, when she was not even a defendant in the case so why re-hash it?  I am using the term "article" very loosely as pretty much all of them appear to be opinion pieces about Heard and #metoo. I won't even go in to the media attention that is being created by writing a story linking JD trial to Kyle Rittenhouse. That is just malicious intent to create more sensational news.

The media may say there is a Tik-Tok/ Twitter hate machine for Amber Heard, but they are doing a pretty heavy bit of mudslinging in their JD/AH trial reporting. Most of it is quite hateful with plenty of publicity.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> that's wishful thinking on the part of Fox I think



‘Ironic coming from Fox.


----------



## pixiejenna

I heard this on the radio this morning and thought it was quite fitting. Depos verdict was issued on June 1 national narcissistic abuse awareness day.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## bag-mania

Well they are lovin’ on him in England this week. I can’t get past the filthy jacket. He looks like a homeless man.

Serious question, what’s with the handkerchiefs/bandanas hanging from his pocket? There was a time when doing that meant he was indicating a particular sexual interest. Not sure if in recent years the symbolism for that has changed and it means something different now.












						Johnny Depp Swarmed by Fans, Signs Autographs
					

Johnny Depp is the most popular man in England ... is what you'd have to assume once you see the insane scene outside his latest rock star gig.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

SouthTampa said:


> Jason Momoa.    Hilarious.


He liked both their posts.  He is Switzerland.


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> I was hoping they would talk her down from it. But her lawyer Elaine made some other noises today about appeals.
> 
> I also wish people would quit comparing the UK trial (Heard and Elaine have BOTH already attributed it to a win for Heard, when the case was against a newspaper), when the UK trial was not a trial by jury, as we do here in the US but only a trial of basically cross-examination of the plaintiff side with a verdict from the judge. Can you imagine if they did faithfully report that? That is pretty much against every basic American tenant- the right to trial by jury. He didn't have that in the UK.  But pretty much every news "article" has referred to the fact he lost to Amber already in the UK, when she was not even a defendant in the case so why re-hash it?  I am using the term "article" very loosely as pretty much all of them appear to be opinion pieces about Heard and #metoo. I won't even go in to the media attention that is being created by writing a story linking JD trial to Kyle Rittenhouse. That is just malicious intent to create more sensational news.
> 
> The media may say there is a Tik-Tok/ Twitter hate machine for Amber Heard, but they are doing a pretty heavy bit of mudslinging in their JD/AH trial reporting. Most of it is quite hateful with plenty of publicity.



True. One of the reasons JD could bring about this trial was because it wasn't him v her in the UK. The only reason that it was in the UK was because he sued a British paper.

On the other hand, AH was awarded damages for JD's former lawyer writing her allegations were a hoax etc, the etc was thought defamatory, and in the UK the verdict still stands, she was a victim of abuse. I suppose that's why he did an immediate 'lap of honour' in the UK.


----------



## papertiger

bag-mania said:


> Well they are lovin’ on him in England this week. I can’t get past the filthy jacket. He looks like a homeless man.
> 
> Serious question, what’s with the handkerchiefs/bandanas hanging from his pocket? There was a time when doing that meant he was indicating a particular sexual interest. Not sure if in recent years the symbolism for that has changed and it means something different now.
> 
> View attachment 5417391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Swarmed by Fans, Signs Autographs
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp is the most popular man in England ... is what you'd have to assume once you see the insane scene outside his latest rock star gig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



The jacket probably belonged to a real rock star decades ago and he's wearing it to channel the spirit, and he thinks bandanas make him play (guitar) better.


----------



## bag-princess

If she can’t pay him how does her lawyer think she’s going to be paid 




			https://nypost.com/2022/06/02/amber-heard-is-broke-due-to-legal-fees-lavish-spending/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=news_tab&fs=e&s=cl


----------



## dangerouscurves

This is the time that we remove Amber from the #metoo movement. And Feminazis need to call what what she is, NOT the face of the # me too movement. She said herself on the trial that she's not a victim.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> Oh god no. I just find the word most adept at describing my sentiment. I am a feminist but not anti-men. Feminazi is someone, in my view, who tries to indoctrinate the masses, brainwash into thinking that there’s something inherently wrong with men and that women are suffering the worst fate because of them. Feminazi is not pro something but anti. Not pro equality but anti-men. Someone who hijacked a social movement and wickedly played it to force some agenda. (like Nazis did)
> I believe whomever uses the word feminazi means sth similar to what I just described. If not then what can I do …This is not an etymology forum.  The term feminazi evolved, the words we use tend to with time…


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> It's because, since forever, men have been using "What about false accusations" when the idea of believing women when they say they were raped/abused, comes up.  This is a very public case in which a woman has lied about some things.  Yes, she abused Depp, but it seems rather clear that he abused her too.  Instead of seeing that, too many men are only focusing on her lying about other things and are now saying "See, we were right!  Women lie about being raped/abused".  When in reality, that's not the case here.  The fact remains, false accusations of rape/abuse are on the same level as almost every other crime, yet we're not yelling "What about false accusations" when it comes to someone saying they got something stolen from them.  Seems it's only these cases when we try to immediately discredit someone instead of assuming they're telling the truth, even thought 99% of the time, they are.
> And again, this case still doesn't prove she wasn't abused.


In my opinion he didn't abuse here. It was a reaction toward abuses he had to endure. There are differences between abusing and reacting to an abuse. He always try to get away from her. This is we know from the recordings.


----------



## bag-princess

People have set up go fund accounts and support groups    for her legal fees


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

prettyprincess said:


> Yes, apparently Kevin’s working on a new movie. And Mel made many movies after his issues were made public. I’ve even seen him at various awards ceremonies.



Neither of them can be compared to Amber, though. For starters, they were much more widely known than her, and had established careers, and some form of a fan base. Amber isn't as well known, neither does she have a comparable career (I hadn't heard of her before Depp, and neither had many). And, they're men. The industry is less forgiving to women, coupled with age I'd say any prospects she had of resurrecting her career are bleak at best. She may do an indie movie, but beyond that, I don't see her coming back at all.


----------



## Deleted 698298

(..aaand just when I thought this trial is behind us and JD can move on with his life) 
I’m wondering what her grounds for appeal are?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Consumer2much said:


> (..aaand just when I thought this trial is behind us and JD can move on with his life)
> I’m wondering what her grounds for appeal are?



She has none, the judge played perfectly fair and the jury considered the verdict based on the evidence presented there at that particular trial only. Her lawyer is trying to play the unfair game of mentioning the UK one simply because she lost. Plus this trial is giving her a wave of publicity, so she might as well milk her 15 minutes. I read somewhere that she has a lot more TV interviews scheduled


----------



## Deleted 698298

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She has none, the judge played perfectly fair and the jury considered the verdict based on the evidence presented there at that particular trial only. Her lawyer is trying to play the unfair game of mentioning the UK one simply because she lost. Plus this trial is giving her a wave of publicity, so she might as well milk her 15 minutes. I read somewhere that she has a lot more TV interviews scheduled


So why is Elaine going around repeating what great grounds for appeal AH has!? They are so unprofessional


----------



## dangerouscurves

One of the jury answering questions.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> So why is Elaine going around repeating what great grounds for appeal AH has!? They are so unprofessional


Well, now she's giving interviews about how AH was mistreated by the jury. SMGDH. She's shooting herself on the foot.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Consumer2much said:


> So why is Elaine going around repeating what great grounds for appeal AH has!? They are so unprofessional



Publicity stunting! Capitalizing on and milking her new fame


----------



## MiniMabel

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Publicity stunting! Capitalizing on and milking her new fame



Infamy would be more accurate?!


----------



## bag-mania

papertiger said:


> The jacket probably belonged to a real rock star decades ago and he's wearing it to channel the spirit, and he thinks bandanas make him play (guitar) better.



 Could be. I have no doubt Johnny knows the significance of them. Of course I had to look up what dark blue and green bandanas mean.









						Handkerchief code - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## dangerouscurves

The only time Amber was telling the truth on the trial. You can see her genuine expression.


----------



## bunnycat

papertiger said:


> True. One of the reasons JD could bring about this trial was because it wasn't him v her in the UK. The only reason that it was in the UK was because he sued a British paper.
> 
> On the other hand, AH was awarded damages for JD's former lawyer writing her allegations were a hoax etc, the etc was thought defamatory, and in the UK the verdict still stands, she was a victim of abuse. I suppose that's why he did an immediate 'lap of honour' in the UK.



To clear the record up, the count they found for her on the Waldman statements was the one about her making up 2 stories for the police. The statement said she called the police and when they didn't find anything egregious, claimed she messed up the house and called them again. They found that to be malicious intent (and probably not provable). They did not find for her on the statement he made about the op-ed being a hoax. That would be inconsistent with the finding for Depp in the first place.

As for the UK trial, I can't see how any American would view a trial in front of a judge as jury, with cross examination only and no rebuttal as a "fair" trial if they only knew that particular aspect and not just what the media has conveniently reported here, ie- he lost in the UK trial. That's all they say. They don't really discuss the nature of the system there and that there was no jury and no rebuttal, just questioning. Sure- if all you allow is one side's questions, you can certainly make the case the Sun did and win.


----------



## bunnycat

bag-princess said:


> People have set up go fund accounts and support groups    for her legal fees
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417534




Hmmmm- we've seen this kind of thing before too recently. I wonder how much will actually go towards her legal fees?


----------



## MiniMabel

bunnycat said:


> Hmmmm- we've seen this kind of thing before too recently. I wonder how much will actually go towards her legal fees?



Or will it be like the account that someone set up to contribute to the poor Harkles's mortgage?! And which received a few cents, was it, and then closed?   Would anyone really be daft enough to give to an anonymous account which expects to receive a huge amount of money?


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> Yes, apparently Kevin’s working on a new movie. And Mel made many movies after his issues were made public. I’ve even seen him at various awards ceremonies.


I think their careers suffered a lot though, esp Spacey's.  One who seems to have dodged a bullet was Michael Weatherly (of the Bull TV series).  He was accused to inappropriate behavior and co-star quit but he got to keep his job.  I noticed the female cast members' roles became more prominent this last (and final) season though


----------



## bunnycat

MiniMabel said:


> Or will it be like the account that someone set up to contribute to the poor Harkles's mortgage?! And which received a few cents, was it, and then closed?   Would anyone really be daft enough to give to an anonymous account which expects to receive a huge amount of money?



Well- I have given on GoFundMe in the past but it's been to people who are related to the recipient. One was Richard Overton (May he RIP) who was a veteran and nearly 100 years old and wanted to continue living in his house and needed round the clock care. Glad that got done. And the other was the poor young man whose truck got flipped around by the tornado while driving back from a job interview a couple months ago here in TX and broke his back. (Now- he was 16, and I can't say that I would drive anywhere near a dark cloud while on the road but well....the folly of youth.) 

But yeah- anonymous account with someone who is not related to her....hmmmm....that sounds like a real recipe for success...


----------



## scarlet555

dangerouscurves said:


> Well, now she's giving interviews about how AH was mistreated by the jury. SMGDH. She's shooting herself on the foot.



I think Elaine is on TV trying to redeem herself from the bad court experience, poor thing.  The jury mistreating AH?  Please...

the media totally being fake when they talk about AH and the end of the metoo movement or equating turd with DV victims.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


>





Kinda funny how she did not answer the questions, but obviously did just place statements they decided to plant into the world^^
It's awfully obvious.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Sferics said:


> Kinda funny how she did not answer the questions, but obviously did just place statements they decided to plant into the world^^
> It's awfully obvious.


She is a disgrace to law people. She’s still hammering on about how the op piece was not about JD … even after AH admitted in court under oath that it was about JD!!!! AH and her lawyers really need to synchronise their ‘facts’. Anyone who invites them for an interview (without proper grilling) is a questionable journalist


----------



## brnicutie

He's on live and taking questions if any of you are interested.


----------



## ctimec

MiniMabel said:


> Or will it be like the account that someone set up to contribute to the poor Harkles's mortgage?! And which received a few cents, was it, and then closed?   Would anyone really be daft enough to give to an anonymous account which expects to receive a huge amount of money?



Wait. What? Someone set up a gofundme for a Prince’s mortgage? OT, but what is the world coming to lol!


----------



## Deleted 698298

It’s a bit annoying how slowly he composes his sentences 
But good to see him out there facing whatever comes.


----------



## Sferics

Consumer2much said:


> It’s a bit annoying how slowly he composes his sentences
> But good to see him out there facing whatever comes.


I speeded him up to 1,5...still weird and I don't know how it works as it is live. 
Sorry Johnny


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> One of the jury answering questions.



There is a lawyer - Good Lawgic on youtube thinks this is fake for right now since they didn't show their face. I'm with him right now.


----------



## uhpharm01

Consumer2much said:


> She is a disgrace to law people. She’s still hammering on about how the op piece was not about JD … even after AH admitted in court under oath that it was about JD!!!! AH and her lawyers really need to synchronise their ‘facts’. Anyone who invites them for an interview (without proper grilling) is a questionable journalist


Elaine Bredehoft Cancels Interview with Court TV  

Looks like Elaine looked at youtube and social media and saw the negative feedback and decided to cancel her interview. LMAO.


----------



## uhpharm01

This is the guy that owned the trial park in Joshua Tree that testified and Elaine asked him if he was a JD fan and he said no he wasn't a fan of JD.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> If she can’t pay him how does her lawyer think she’s going to be paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/06/02/amber-heard-is-broke-due-to-legal-fees-lavish-spending/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=news_tab&fs=e&s=cl


if she can't pay her legal fees then how can she pay for appeal?


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> if she can't pay her legal fees then how can she pay for appeal?


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Elaine Bredehoft Cancels Interview with Court TV
> 
> Looks like Elaine looked at youtube and social media and saw the negative feedback and decided to cancel her interview. LMAO.


oops maybe I'm wrong but here's an update about Elaine, she has something in court., I wonder why does she need to go to court quickly, mmm... I wonder was it those interviews that she did the other day?!  Mmm....


----------



## bag-mania

Consumer2much said:


> It’s a bit annoying how slowly he composes his sentences
> But good to see him out there facing whatever comes.



Just say no to drugs kids. It’s too late for Johnny.


----------



## bag-mania

Johnny’s lawyer is getting the celebrity treatment.









						Johnny Depp's Attorney Camille Vasquez Spotted with BF, Gets Celebrity Treatment
					

Johnny Depp's lawyer, Camille Vasquez, was spotted heading to the airport with her BF, and was given the full celebrity treatment.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## lallybelle

Yes. One hundred times YES.


----------



## Addicted to bags

All AH scenes in Aquaman 2 have been deleted/removed.


----------



## scarlet555

lallybelle said:


> Yes. One hundred times YES.




THIS!
What is wrong with people, they should not be allowed to be printed, shame on them as writers, I don't care how much you are getting paid, own your words and integrity.  In the end, that is all you have.  Or be silent.  I see a bunch of gibberish crap, so sad...


----------



## scarlet555

Addicted to bags said:


> All AH scenes in Aquaman 2 have been deleted/removed.




Willing to see Kristen Stewart as Mera at this point... and me not liking her awkwardness, but better than AH.


----------



## bunnycat

lallybelle said:


> Yes. One hundred times YES.



 Wow- that was the first logical discussion I have heard relating to this case that wasn't a complete pile on.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Johnny’s lawyer is getting the celebrity treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's Attorney Camille Vasquez Spotted with BF, Gets Celebrity Treatment
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's lawyer, Camille Vasquez, was spotted heading to the airport with her BF, and was given the full celebrity treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


So glad she's not running her mouth like the lawyer with worse-than-Mamie-Eisenhower-hair style.


----------



## Sferics




----------



## SouthTampa

bag-mania said:


> Could be. I have no doubt Johnny knows the significance of them. Of course I had to look up what dark blue and green bandanas mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handkerchief code - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Things I learn on the purseforum


----------



## SouthTampa

Consumer2much said:


> It’s a bit annoying how slowly he composes his sentences
> But good to see him out there facing whatever comes.


I find it endearing.  I must say I found him to be quite intelligent when he was providing testimony.   The use of words such as placate, hubris, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Elaine Bredehoft Cancels Interview with Court TV
> 
> Looks like Elaine looked at youtube and social media and saw the negative feedback and decided to cancel her interview. LMAO.


wonder where Amber found this attorney....I haven't followed the trial but from what little I've seen, she's not very impressive


----------



## A1aGypsy

sdkitty said:


> wonder where Amber found this attorney....I haven't followed the trial but from what little I've seen, she's not very impressive



She is an extremely well regarded trial lawyer.









						Elaine Charlson Bredehoft - Charlson Bredehoft Cohen Brown & Nadelhaft, P.C.
					

Ms. Bredehoft, a native of Northern Minnesota, has been successfully trying cases in state and federal courts in Virginia and the District of Columbia since 1984.  Ms. Bredehoft has been consistently recognized in publications as one of the Best Lawyers in Virginia, Washington, D.C. & Baltimore...




					cbcblaw.com
				




Unfortunately, this was not a trial, it was a circus.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Dr. Spiegel the 'psychiatrist'








						'I Testified in the Heard vs. Depp Trial. The Backlash Has Been Horrific'
					

The comments below the YouTube videos of me have been vile.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Sferics

A1aGypsy said:


> She is an extremely well regarded trial lawyer.




Has been.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

*EXCLUSIVE: Depp v. Heard Court Reporter Dispels Rumors About Video of Her Hugging Johnny Depp*


----------



## scarlet555

A1aGypsy said:


> She is an extremely well regarded trial lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine Charlson Bredehoft - Charlson Bredehoft Cohen Brown & Nadelhaft, P.C.
> 
> 
> Ms. Bredehoft, a native of Northern Minnesota, has been successfully trying cases in state and federal courts in Virginia and the District of Columbia since 1984.  Ms. Bredehoft has been consistently recognized in publications as one of the Best Lawyers in Virginia, Washington, D.C. & Baltimore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbcblaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this was not a trial, it was a circus.



cant trust everything you read nowadays


----------



## A1aGypsy

Lol. Okay.


----------



## bag-princess

GoFundMe removes $1 million fundraiser claiming to help Amber Heard pay $10 million in damages to Johnny Depp, report says
					

A GoFundMe spokesperson told TMZ that the page was removed before a "substantial" amount of money was raised for Amber Heard.




					www.insider.com


----------



## purseinsanity

SouthTampa said:


> Things I learn on the purseforum


It's not just for purses any more!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kathy Griffin Calls Johnny Depp 'Bloated Booze Bag,' Defends Amber
					

Kathy Griffin is taking low-blow shots at Johnny Depp -- beyond believing Amber Heard ... she thinks he's far from the dream boat he once was, focusing on his looks.




					www.tmz.com
				




I used to actually like Kathy Griffin.  She seems to have gone off the deep end nowadays.


----------



## uhpharm01

A1aGypsy said:


> She is an extremely well regarded trial lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine Charlson Bredehoft - Charlson Bredehoft Cohen Brown & Nadelhaft, P.C.
> 
> 
> Ms. Bredehoft, a native of Northern Minnesota, has been successfully trying cases in state and federal courts in Virginia and the District of Columbia since 1984.  Ms. Bredehoft has been consistently recognized in publications as one of the Best Lawyers in Virginia, Washington, D.C. & Baltimore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbcblaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this was not a trial, it was a circus.


The law firm that she works for was started by her Father, Father passed away number of years ago.  I had that Elaine mostly settled out of court usually doesn't have cases that goes to trial.

One lawyer on youtube said that now people are not going to be so eager to settle out of court if the know the Elaine is the lawyer, now they are going to want to go to trial because now everyone knows how bad of a lawyer she really is.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> So glad she's not running her mouth like the lawyer with worse-than-Mamie-Eisenhower-hair style.


none of Depp's legal team is doing interviews which I think is smart.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> All AH scenes in Aquaman 2 have been deleted/removed.



I don't trust this guy. There is another youtube channel that has called him out in the past for making things up. He got caught making up things about the  Gabby Petito case.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


>



update guys from what I heard from another youtube lawyer and she said that Amber only has to pay the cost of the appeal and not the whole reward amount.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> GoFundMe removes $1 million fundraiser claiming to help Amber Heard pay $10 million in damages to Johnny Depp, report says
> 
> 
> A GoFundMe spokesperson told TMZ that the page was removed before a "substantial" amount of money was raised for Amber Heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com


pro amber heard show.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> wonder where Amber found this attorney....I haven't followed the trial but from what little I've seen, she's not very impressive


That's a really good question but there is a  text message out there from JD were he talks about Elon finding Amber those crappy lawyers. LMAO. When I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> Kinda funny how she did not answer the questions, but obviously did just place statements they decided to plant into the world^^
> It's awfully obvious.


some people think that Elaine cancelled her interview on Court TV because she was scared that they were going to ask her some real questions and not some soft ball questions that Amber's PR guy David Shane would have gotten.  I don't know how true that is but that's what I heard.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m glad her gofundme was shut down. To bad blac chynas is still up collecting money (luckily not much yet).


----------



## Scarlett210

I detect no lies in what Kathy Griffin said. Johnny Depp is a bloated booze bag.


----------



## scarlet555

uhpharm01 said:


> some people think that Elaine cancelled her interview on Court TV because she was scared that they were going to ask her some real questions and not some soft ball questions that Amber's PR guy David Shane would have gotten.  I don't know how true that is but that's what I heard.


Listening to Elaine talk, evading the questions-if that’s the technique she coached AH with, it’s no surprise she lost her case.  I don’t think AH would have listened to anyone anyways… There is nothing to be gained from these interviews if that’s how she is going to answer questions.


----------



## maxxout

Scarlett210 said:


> I detect no lies in what Kathy Griffin said. Johnny Depp is a bloated booze bag.



Nice alliteration.
I’m using that in the future.


----------



## uhpharm01

they make a picture of JD, it looks so good.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> wonder where Amber found this attorney....I haven't followed the trial but from what little I've seen, she's not very impressive


I hope that you can see this, but here's the text message. This is a text from Johnny Depp. I don't know if he is paying for her lawyers or not but he recommend Elaine. Welp.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> I don't trust this guy. There is another youtube channel that has called him out in the past for making things up. He got caught making up things about the  Gabby Petito case.



I stand corrected. It's a possibility that AH will be removed. 









						Amber Heard No Longer Appearing In Aquaman 2, According to New Rumor
					

A new rumor suggests that all of Amber Heard's scenes have been cut from Aquaman and the Lost Kingdom.




					thedirect.com


----------



## Gimmethebag

uhpharm01 said:


> I hope that you can see this, but here's the text message. This is a text from Johnny Depp. I don't know if he is paying for her lawyers or not but he recommend Elaine. Welp.


I seriously don’t get how women still like Johnny Depp.

I had no opinion of him either way before because he was like a 90s star, but now he grosses me the F out. The way he talks about women is disgusting.


----------



## MiniMabel

Gimmethebag said:


> I seriously don’t get how women still like Johnny Depp.
> 
> I had no opinion of him either way before because he was like a 90s star, but now he grosses me the F out. The way he talks about women is disgusting.



Agreed, his language is sickening and the utter contempt very clear.  He seems to refer to them, effectively, as expendable pieces of meat, rather than people.

He won the case fairly because AH was caught out in so many lies no-one could believe anything she said, as well as her admitting to hitting him, but now's the time for him to really work on becoming a decent human being, keeping clean and respecting women.


----------



## bag-mania

MiniMabel said:


> Agreed, his language is sickening and the utter contempt very clear.  He seems to refer to them, effectively, as expendable pieces of meat, rather than people.
> 
> He won the case fairly because AH was caught out in so many lies no-one could believe anything she said, as well as her admitting to hitting him, but now's the time for him to really work on becoming a decent human being, keeping clean and respecting women.



Yes, it surprises me that he still has so many fans. He’s spent most of his adult life abusing his health but that’s his choice. Johnny Depp as an actor is extremely overrated. He showed some range in his performances when he was young but that was a long time ago. His star power came from his good looks which he has destroyed. Amber came off as a liar and unsympathetic. Just because she’s horrible doesn’t mean he’s a good person. Bloated booze bag is an accurate description.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I’m just kind of surprised at double standards here… it’s ok to say “bloated booze bag” but ”flappy fish market“ is so shocking. none of us are saints yet so quick to judge lol


----------



## lallybelle

See, I think that most people who were rooting for him (save maybe the ultra stans) realize he has his own issues. It was simply a matter of not believing her, and that was proven correct by the evidence and how many times she was caught out lying. He deserved his name cleared of those accusations, as Amber's lawyers & experts kept saying "I don't expect a perfect victim". The media who did not even watch all of the trial and already had their stories written about how bad it was for victims when he won got this completely wrong in their attempt to be "on the right side" of the #metoo movement. This is not a bad result for the movement. What's bad for the movement is liars.
Hopefully this result will bring him some peace and if he is still dealing with any substance abuse issues and etc will give him a push to work on himself.


----------



## bag-mania

Consumer2much said:


> I’m just kind of surprised at double standards here… it’s ok to say “bloated booze bag” but ”flappy fish market“ is so shocking. none of us are saints yet so quick to judge lol



Is Amber flappy fish market? I don’t care if she’s called that. It is a known fact that Depp drinks too much and his bloated appearance is apparent. Confirming the accuracy of Amber’s nickname is not where I care to go.


----------



## MiniMabel

Consumer2much said:


> I’m just kind of surprised at double standards here… it’s ok to say “bloated booze bag” but ”flappy fish market“ is so shocking. none of us are saints yet so quick to judge lol



The text clearly confirms his opinion of women in the most distasteful terms.  

Regardless of what he, or anyone is also called, that text (and others) is appalling.  That's the issue.  I think that "bloated booze bag" (which, as @bag-mania has mentioned, is actually reasonably accurate because he is a drinker and doesn't look well) is nowhere near as bad as how AH has been described by him.  He's deliberately reducing a woman to body parts, instead of a person, using appalling language.

The whole trial and revelations of their behaviour is grim.  What's shocking is how people conduct themselves.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I sincerely hope both of them move on and try to be better human beings 


MiniMabel said:


> The text clearly confirms his opinion of women in the most distasteful terms.
> 
> Regardless of what he, or anyone is also called, that text (and others) is appalling.  That's the issue.  I think that "bloated booze bag" (which, as @bag-mania has mentioned, is actually reasonably accurate because he is a drinker and doesn't look well) is nowhere near as bad as how AH has been described by him.  He's deliberately reducing a woman to body parts, instead of a person, using appalling language.
> 
> The whole trial and revelations of their behaviour is grim.  What's shocking is how people conduct themselves.


The text confirms his opinion of a woman (singular). Also, fish market maybe an accurate description of AH, he would know (?) we not necessarily. I don’t condone this and their behaviour  just fyi.


----------



## bag-princess

Consumer2much said:


> *I’m just kind of surprised at double standards here…* it’s ok to say “bloated booze bag” but ”flappy fish market“ is so shocking. none of us are saints yet so quick to judge lol




i am not!!  not at all!


----------



## Sferics

MiniMabel said:


> The text clearly confirms his opinion of women in the most distasteful terms.


C'mon.
First, he was not talking about women in general, he was talking about AH - and obviously in a stadium in which he hated her already and was very, very angry. Second, it happens very easily to exaggerate when s.o. channels anger into words, especially when "in private".


----------



## MiniMabel

Sferics said:


> C'mon.
> First, he was not talking about women in general, he was talking about AH - and obviously in a stadium in which he hated her already and was very, very angry. Second, it happens very easily to exaggerate when s.o. channels anger into words, especially when "in private".



My opinion only, which is also based on his comments about his ex-wife Vanessa Paradis as a French Extortionist C*nt. It's a recurring theme, in my opinion, and shows that's the way he thinks, angry or not.  Why should he think / say that about Vanessa? 

It can be ok to think something, but not ok to write / say it especially when nothing stays "private" these days. Digital footprints are easy to find and disclose.


----------



## uhpharm01

Gimmethebag said:


> I seriously don’t get how women still like Johnny Depp.
> 
> I had no opinion of him either way before because he was like a 90s star, but now he grosses me the F out. The way he talks about women is disgusting.


he was only talking about Amber not all women.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I stand corrected. It's a possibility that AH will be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard No Longer Appearing In Aquaman 2, According to New Rumor
> 
> 
> A new rumor suggests that all of Amber Heard's scenes have been cut from Aquaman and the Lost Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedirect.com



I see. I need to read this too.


----------



## Gimmethebag

bag-mania said:


> Yes, it surprises me that he still has so many fans. He’s spent most of his adult life abusing his health but that’s his choice. Johnny Depp as an actor is extremely overrated. He showed some range in his performances when he was young but that was a long time ago. His star power came from his good looks which he has destroyed. Amber came off as a liar and unsympathetic. Just because she’s horrible doesn’t mean he’s a good person. Bloated booze bag is an accurate description.



And it goes beyond his description of Amber, which was gross as hell. He even degrades the “young Russian” girl he was seeing and bragging about it in a objectified sense.

I don’t like Amber either, BTW. But do I think Depp is emotionally and verbally abusive to women and just a spoiled and aging-out star? You bet.


----------



## bag-mania

Gimmethebag said:


> I don’t like Amber either, BTW. But do I think Depp is emotionally and verbally abusive to women and just a spoiled and aging-out star? You bet.



His track record of relationships with women is abysmal.


----------



## VickyB

bag-mania said:


> Could be. I have no doubt Johnny knows the significance of them. Of course I had to look up what dark blue and green bandanas mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handkerchief code - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Thanks so much! I had no clue this was a thing!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Scarlett210 said:


> I detect no lies in what Kathy Griffin said. *Johnny Depp is a bloated booze bag.*


Sure, but to claim she believes Amber 100%??  MmmKay.


----------



## bag-mania

VickyB said:


> Thanks so much! I had no clue this was a thing!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Gimmethebag said:


> I seriously don’t get how women still like Johnny Depp.
> 
> I had no opinion of him either way before because he was like a 90s star, but now he grosses me the F out. The way he talks about women is disgusting.


That's the way he talks about Amber. He never talks like that about Winona and all of her exes. And don't we all talk shiz about our shizzy exes? The ones who hurt us the most. If you don't, I respect you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> I’m just kind of surprised at double standards here… it’s ok to say “bloated booze bag” but ”flappy fish market“ is so shocking. none of us are saints yet so quick to judge lol


IKR? Don't we all here call Kim K' behind diaper azz? Johnny talked nasty about AMBER and Amber alone and they make it as if he talks about women like that on every day basis.


----------



## Gimmethebag

dangerouscurves said:


> That's the way he talks about Amber. He never talks like that about Winona and all of her exes. And don't we all talk shiz about our shizzy exes? The ones who hurt us the most. If you don't, I respect you.


He dated Winona when she was 17.
He also didn’t have 40+ years of addiction affecting his life when he was with Winona.

We heard the tapes of how he talked to Amber. We saw the texts of how he described Amber and other women.

He’s gross.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Addicted to bags said:


> All AH scenes in Aquaman 2 have been deleted/removed.




I hope this isn't true. Typical overreaction. Her movie has nothing to do with her case.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Gimmethebag said:


> He dated Winona when she was 17.
> He also didn’t have 40+ years of addiction affecting his life when he was with Winona.
> 
> We heard the tapes of how he talked to Amber. We saw the texts of how he described Amber and other women.
> 
> He’s gross.


Tell me what he said about other women.


----------



## papertiger

Sferics said:


> C'mon.
> First, he was not talking about women in general, he was talking about AH - and obviously in a stadium in which he hated her already and was very, very angry. Second, it happens very easily to exaggerate when s.o. channels anger into words, especially when "in private".





uhpharm01 said:


> he was only talking about Amber not all women.




The "sublime little Russian"  wasn't presumably a vodka on the rocks. In his comparative language 'she' may have well as been though, as he refers to her a some vague consumable entity.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Also Amber called him horrible, horrible things. Her malicious cackling laughter while mocking him as a father, a man, a husband sent shivers down my spine. She fought dirty too, let's not forget.


----------



## dangerouscurves

papertiger said:


> The "sublime little Russian"  wasn't presumably a vodka on the rocks. In his comparative language 'she' may have well as been though, as he refers to her a some vague consumable entity.


I've got some girlfriends calling their bfs hot chocolate.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> Tell me what he said about other women.



His relationship with Kate Moss was known to be volatile too. This drunken hotel incident sounds very much like the one that occurred with Amber and it happened more than 20 years earlier. Although the exact words of the fight are lost to time, I doubt whatever they were screaming at each other was pleasant.

Their passion for one another spilled over into heated arguments. The couple was spotted shouting at each other in public, according to reports, and one reported spat resulted in Depp’s arrest. At 5:30 a.m. on September 13, 1994, the actor was arrested for criminal mischief at New York’s Mark Hotel for allegedly trashing his hotel room. Police found Depp “in a state of possible intoxication” and Moss uninjured. A criminal-court judge dismissed the charge against Depp on the condition that he stay out of trouble for six months. Depp paid the Mark $9,767.12 including more than $2,000 for damages, plus the bill for the remainder of his reservation.










						Johnny Depp: Inside his Volatile 1990s Romance with Kate Moss
					

Johnny Depp and Kate Moss: A look back at the ups and downs of their four-year romance




					people.com


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> His relationship with Kate Moss was known to be volatile too. This drunken hotel incident sounds very much like the one that occurred with Amber and it happened more than 20 years earlier. Although the exact words of the fight are lost to time, I doubt whatever they were screaming at each other was pleasant.
> 
> Their passion for one another spilled over into heated arguments. The couple was spotted shouting at each other in public, according to reports, and one reported spat resulted in Depp’s arrest. At 5:30 a.m. on September 13, 1994, the actor was arrested for criminal mischief at New York’s Mark Hotel for allegedly trashing his hotel room. Police found Depp “in a state of possible intoxication” and Moss uninjured. A criminal-court judge dismissed the charge against Depp on the condition that he stay out of trouble for six months. Depp paid the Mark $9,767.12 including more than $2,000 for damages, plus the bill for the remainder of his reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp: Inside his Volatile 1990s Romance with Kate Moss
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp and Kate Moss: A look back at the ups and downs of their four-year romance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


But he never actually talks shiz about his exes before Amber in public. Unlike her. I personally don't scream names on my partners when we have fights but I know some who do. 
Amber deserves all the names he called her because she literally abused him verbally, emotionally and physically.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> But he never actually talks shiz about his exes before Amber in public. Unlike her. I personally don't scream names on my partners when we have fights but I know some who do.
> Amber deserves all the names he called her because she literally abused him verbally, emotionally and physically.



This is where I feel compelled to remind everyone that society is falling apart. 

Back in the day we used to have a little thing we called dignity. We were too proud to air our dirty laundry for everyone to see. It doesn't mean the same kind of things didn't occur but it was kept PRIVATE. The internet and social media has changed all that and not for the better.

Whether we know he said the words or not, his actions shouldn't be completely ignored. Going back even further, Johnny asked Jennifer Gray to marry him after dating for only two weeks. In her new book she says the engagement didn't last long in spite of their attraction. The man would not be easy to be involved with.

“He’d started missing his flights home to LA having overslept or, when he did come home, *he’d be crazy jealous and paranoid about what I’d been up to while he was gone*,” she wrote.

In the book, she said she ended the engagement with a note she left in Depp’s hotel room one day after he left for a meeting one morning and failed to come back or try to contact her.

https://pagesix.com/2022/05/14/johnny-depp-was-so-beautiful-it-was-inhuman-jennifer-grey/


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> This is where I feel compelled to remind everyone that society is falling apart.
> 
> Back in the day we used to have a little thing we called dignity. We were too proud to air our dirty laundry for everyone to see. It doesn't mean the same kind of things didn't occur but it was kept PRIVATE. The internet and social media has changed all that and not for the better.




_*O tempora, o mores!*_
(Cicero in 70 BC)


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> This is where I feel compelled to remind everyone that society is falling apart.
> 
> Back in the day we used to have a little thing we called dignity. We were too proud to air our dirty laundry for everyone to see. It doesn't mean the same kind of things didn't occur but it was kept PRIVATE. The internet and social media has changed all that and not for the better.
> 
> Whether we know he said the words or not, his actions shouldn't be completely ignored. Going back even further, Johnny asked Jennifer Gray to marry him after dating for only two weeks. In her new book she says the engagement didn't last long in spite of their attraction. The man would not be easy to be involved with.
> 
> “He’d started missing his flights home to LA having overslept or, when he did come home, *he’d be crazy jealous and paranoid about what I’d been up to while he was gone*,” she wrote.
> 
> In the book, she said she ended the engagement with a note she left in Depp’s hotel room one day after he left for a meeting one morning and failed to come back or try to contact her.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2022/05/14/johnny-depp-was-so-beautiful-it-was-inhuman-jennifer-grey/


The society in the past is not better than today, slavery and NAZI came to mind. 
Yes, Johnny was not easy to be with, he was abused by his mother and he's got an addiction, but he's not the monster Amber and her people try to paint him to be. He was never abusive towards his partners and it's been confirmed by his exes.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I think people are forgetting what this trial was about: defamation. It wasn’t about what an imperfect human JD is and if he “abused” his past partners. It was about AH’s false claims and defamation. JD proved his case, AH didn’t. I don’t feel knowledgeable enough to comment on all those alleged name calling/being violent in the past. Not sure it’s relevant now.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> The society in the past is not better than today, slavery and NAZI came to mind.
> Yes, Johnny was not easy to be with, he was abused by his mother and he's got an addiction, but he's not the monster Amber and her people try to paint him to be. He was never abusive towards his partners and it's been confirmed by his exes.



That’s why I put the smiley after my first statement. Every generation believes that the following one has lost its way. Every new generation believes they have all the right answers, until the generation after them tells them otherwise. That has been going on for centuries (see Sferics quote).

My point was that humanity has never before had the technology where everyone had the ability to share every single thought instantly before. That has changed how much sharing we are getting from celebrities. It is the JD thread, not the Johnny Depp Amber Heard trial thread. The trial is over and we can speak about Johnny’s many flaws or attributes, if you can find some, freely.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> That’s why I put the smiley after my first statement. Every generation believes that the following one has lost its way. Every new generation believes they have all the right answers, until the generation after them tells them otherwise. That has been going on for centuries (see Sferics quote).
> 
> My point was that humanity has never before had the technology where everyone had the ability to share every single thought instantly before. That has changed how much sharing we are getting from celebrities. It is the JD thread, not the Johnny Depp Amber Heard trial thread. The trial is over and we can speak about Johnny’s many flaws or attributes, if you can find some, freely.


----------



## Gimmethebag

You can think Amber is an awful person and also recognize that Johnny Depp is also an awful person. Every pot has its lid, and clearly, they found each other for a reason. 

I seriously can't wrap my brain around how anyone could stan either. Just because someone is successful or beautiful, it doesn't mean they are a good person.


----------



## papertiger

Gimmethebag said:


> You can think Amber is an awful person and also recognize that Johnny Depp is also an awful person. Every pot has its lid, and clearly, they found each other for a reason.
> 
> I seriously can't wrap my brain around how anyone could stan either. Just because someone is successful or beautiful, it doesn't mean they are a good person.



I feel for him too, because anyone that reliant on substances is not a content person. I wish him (and his ex) peace. Life is always difficult no matter who we are, it's always one thing and then another, it's how we deal that's important.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## dangerouscurves

Gimmethebag said:


> You can think Amber is an awful person and also recognize that Johnny Depp is also an awful person. Every pot has its lid, and clearly, they found each other for a reason.
> 
> I seriously can't wrap my brain around how anyone could stan either. Just because someone is successful or beautiful, it doesn't mean they are a good person.


I don't understand people stan anyone really. But the truth just needed to come out.


----------



## uhpharm01

A1aGypsy said:


> She is an extremely well regarded trial lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine Charlson Bredehoft - Charlson Bredehoft Cohen Brown & Nadelhaft, P.C.
> 
> 
> Ms. Bredehoft, a native of Northern Minnesota, has been successfully trying cases in state and federal courts in Virginia and the District of Columbia since 1984.  Ms. Bredehoft has been consistently recognized in publications as one of the Best Lawyers in Virginia, Washington, D.C. & Baltimore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbcblaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this was not a trial, it was a circus.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## dangerouscurves

OK I take my my words about Johnny's lawyers not running their mouths buuuuuuut....
1. They actually answer the questions, not deflect them.
2. They're not trying to garner sympathy for their clients.
3. They talk the facts and not hearsays.


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


>



What she said domestic violence doesn't have a gender. Camille answers all answer eloquently.


----------



## A1aGypsy

uhpharm01 said:


>





I have no idea why I am quoted here.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


>



Funny that Eve Barlow only allows replies from the people that she follow our follow her.


----------



## uhpharm01

A1aGypsy said:


> I have no idea why I am quoted here.


I heard that Elaine usually was really good at settling out of court and usually didn't have cases that went to trial.


----------



## A1aGypsy

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Elaine usually was really good at settling out of court and usually didn't have cases that went to trial.



That’s possible, most civil cases settle. However, she is a member of a couple pretty discerning trial lawyer organizations.


----------



## uhpharm01

So David Shane's company is still Amber's PR team.


----------



## uhpharm01

double post


----------



## uhpharm01

triple post


----------



## bag-mania

Tell me again why anyone should like this man. From what I gather he expected his daughter to defend him publicly during the trial and he was angry she didn’t. His stans harassed her on social media.

He came out with an NFT artwork with the words “Silence. Exile. Cunning.” written across his daughter’s face. Another one has “words become feeble” across her face. Johnny is a creepy dude.









						Is Johnny Depp Calling Out Daughter Lily-Rose With This New Artwork Following Defamation Trial?? - Perez Hilton
					

Johnny Depp likely has something to say about his daughter not speaking out during his defamation trial with Amber Heard – and is doing so through his art! As you know, the 59-year-old actor won his high-profile legal case against Amber over her op-ed she wrote for The Washington Post in 2018...




					perezhilton.com


----------



## bunnycat

bag-mania said:


> Tell me again why anyone should like this man. From what I gather he expected his daughter to defend him publicly during the trial and he was angry she didn’t. His stans harassed her on social media.
> 
> He came out with an NFT artwork with the words “Silence. Exile. Cunning.” written across his daughter’s face. Another one has “words become feeble” across her face. Johnny is a creepy dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Johnny Depp Calling Out Daughter Lily-Rose With This New Artwork Following Defamation Trial?? - Perez Hilton
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp likely has something to say about his daughter not speaking out during his defamation trial with Amber Heard – and is doing so through his art! As you know, the 59-year-old actor won his high-profile legal case against Amber over her op-ed she wrote for The Washington Post in 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perezhilton.com



Hmmm. There's so many ways they could have spun this particular quote from James Joyce for a story, so their choice for extreme drama is not surprising given the source (   ) Is Paris Hilton even relevant anymore, if she ever was? It's just National Enquirer in another guise in that link. The "Silence, Exile, Cunning" part is tattoed on his arm btw and I wouldn't even want to guess what is meant by it all. Whatever it is it's between the two of them.

I only know how *I* would interpret the entire quote, which I might take to say that he no longer believes in Hollywood and has moved on to other forms of expression.  Just a thought. And I say this because *I* would not serve that in which I do not believe either, so I understand that all too well.

*“I will tell you what I will do and what I will not do. I will not serve that in which I no longer believe, whether it calls itself my home, my fatherland, or my church: and I will try to express myself in some mode of life or art as freely as I can and as wholly as I can, using for my defense the only arms I allow myself to use -- silence, exile, and cunning.”*

― James Joyce, A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man"


----------



## bag-mania

bunnycat said:


> Hmmm. There's so many ways they could have spun this particular quote from James Joyce for a story, so their choice for extreme drama is not surprising given the source (   ) Is Paris Hilton even relevant anymore, if she ever was? It's just National Enquirer in another guise in that link. The "Silence, Exile, Cunning" part is tattoed on his arm btw and I wouldn't even want to guess what is meant by it all. Whatever it is it's between the two of them.
> 
> I only know how *I* would interpret the entire quote, which I might take to say that he no longer believes in Hollywood and has moved on to other forms of expression.  Just a thought. And I say this because *I* would not serve that in which I do not believe either, so I understand that all too well.
> 
> *“I will tell you what I will do and what I will not do. I will not serve that in which I no longer believe, whether it calls itself my home, my fatherland, or my church: and I will try to express myself in some mode of life or art as freely as I can and as wholly as I can, using for my defense the only arms I allow myself to use -- silence, exile, and cunning.”*
> 
> ― James Joyce, A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man"



How his NFT art was presented was: The actor has created artwork of people he knows that is described as being “an intimate reflection of their character in Johnny's eyes; a portrayal of how they have revealed themselves to him.”

Whatever those words mean in his head, it isn’t his commentary on Hollywood, it’s his feelings about her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bunnycat said:


> Hmmm. There's so many ways they could have spun this particular quote from James Joyce for a story, so their choice for extreme drama is not surprising given the source (   ) Is Paris Hilton even relevant anymore, if she ever was? It's just National Enquirer in another guise in that link. The "Silence, Exile, Cunning" part is tattoed on his arm btw and I wouldn't even want to guess what is meant by it all. Whatever it is it's between the two of them.
> 
> I only know how *I* would interpret the entire quote, which I might take to say that he no longer believes in Hollywood and has moved on to other forms of expression.  Just a thought. And I say this because *I* would not serve that in which I do not believe either, so I understand that all too well.
> 
> *“I will tell you what I will do and what I will not do. I will not serve that in which I no longer believe, whether it calls itself my home, my fatherland, or my church: and I will try to express myself in some mode of life or art as freely as I can and as wholly as I can, using for my defense the only arms I allow myself to use -- silence, exile, and cunning.”*
> 
> ― James Joyce, A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man"


Perez Hilton is not only irrelevant anymore but he was on Tik Tok pretending or what looked like he was touching himself in front of children.


----------



## dangerouscurves

And I'll see how it develops before I comment on Johnny's NFT.


----------



## Deleted 698298

bag-mania said:


> Tell me again why anyone should like this man. From what I gather he expected his daughter to defend him publicly during the trial and he was angry she didn’t. His stans harassed her on social media.
> 
> He came out with an NFT artwork with the words “Silence. Exile. Cunning.” written across his daughter’s face. Another one has “words become feeble” across her face. Johnny is a creepy dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Johnny Depp Calling Out Daughter Lily-Rose With This New Artwork Following Defamation Trial?? - Perez Hilton
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp likely has something to say about his daughter not speaking out during his defamation trial with Amber Heard – and is doing so through his art! As you know, the 59-year-old actor won his high-profile legal case against Amber over her op-ed she wrote for The Washington Post in 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perezhilton.com


You get your info from PerezHilton, one of the biggest creep and celebrities stan out there?! Mmmkay


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> How his NFT art was presented was: The actor has created artwork of people he knows that is described as being “an intimate reflection of their character in Johnny's eyes; a portrayal of how they have revealed themselves to him.”
> 
> Whatever those words mean in his head, it isn’t his commentary on Hollywood, it’s his feelings about her.



Is he not allowed to be hurt then, if his own daughter did not support him through very trying times? *shrug*


----------



## bag-mania

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is he not allowed to be hurt then, if his own daughter did not support him through very trying times? *shrug*



Ooo, the 59-year-old movie star who had thousands, if not millions, of vocal supporters during the trial was hurt and disappointed by his 23-year-old daughter. So naturally the rational thing to do is make a public artwork of her. What kind of father puts that kind of negativity out there on his kid?


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> Perez Hilton is not only irrelevant anymore but he was on Tik Tok pretending or what looked like he was touching himself in front of children.





Consumer2much said:


> You get your info from PerezHilton, one of the biggest creep and celebrities stan out there?! Mmmkay



Just because Perez is a jerk doesn’t mean this artwork doesn’t exist. It does and Johnny made it. Maybe there is a reason he would have those words on her but I cannot believe it is a good reason.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Instead of being “hurt” maybe he can reflect on why his daughter didn’t want to involve herself in his mess… 

But that would take accountability.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't blame his daughter for not wanting to comment publicly on the matter. It will absolutely affect her career wise no matter what she says. It would have also made her a part of the circus. She's the more prominent of his two kids in the public as a model but she seems to be a very private person. It's self preservation to keep quiet. 

I find the NFTs to be in poor taste and intentionally harmful to his own child. Burning bridges rather quickly huh johnny?


----------



## Deleted 698298

bag-mania said:


> Just because Perez is a jerk doesn’t mean this artwork doesn’t exist. It does and Johnny made it. Maybe there is a reason he would have those words on her but I cannot believe it is a good reason.


This is from Radar:
“When working with the NFT team, that art was then randomized and edited to create thousands of individual and unique pieces that stem from the same underlying pieces. *The pictures of Lily-Rose with those specific words are an unfortunate coincidence of the randomization and we are working through our options to try to get them removed* as quickly as possible," an insider close to Depp told Radar.“
"To be clear — this was, in no way, a message from Johnny to his daughter, who he loves and adores."

You see what you want to see…You seem pretty determined JD is a bad guy, that’s your choice but promulgating unverified and   slanderous info is a low blow worthy of his ex AH…


----------



## papertiger

Consumer2much said:


> This is from Radar:
> “When working with the NFT team, that art was then randomized and edited to create thousands of individual and unique pieces that stem from the same underlying pieces. *The pictures of Lily-Rose with those specific words are an unfortunate coincidence of the randomization and we are working through our options to try to get them removed* as quickly as possible," an insider close to Depp told Radar.“
> "To be clear — this was, in no way, a message from Johnny to his daughter, who he loves and adores."
> 
> You see what you want to see…You seem pretty determined JD is a bad guy, that’s your choice but promulgating unverified and   slanderous info is a low blow worthy of his ex AH…


----------



## bag-mania

Consumer2much said:


> This is from Radar:
> “When working with the NFT team, that art was then randomized and edited to create thousands of individual and unique pieces that stem from the same underlying pieces. *The pictures of Lily-Rose with those specific words are an unfortunate coincidence of the randomization and we are working through our options to try to get them removed* as quickly as possible," an insider close to Depp told Radar.“
> "To be clear — this was, in no way, a message from Johnny to his daughter, who he loves and adores."
> 
> You see what you want to see…You seem pretty determined JD is a bad guy, that’s your choice but promulgating unverified and   slanderous info is a low blow worthy of his ex AH…



i see some very good backpedaling and PR/publicist at work with that statement. It’s how they earn their money, fixing celebrity mistakes.


----------



## Deleted 698298

bag-mania said:


> i see some very good backpedaling and PR/publicist at work with that statement. It’s how they earn their money, fixing celebrity mistakes.


And can you also see who is smear campaigning so heard? There’s always two sides to every story…whatever I don’t have time for this


----------



## ctimec

bunnycat said:


> Hmmm. There's so many ways they could have spun this particular quote from James Joyce for a story, so their choice for extreme drama is not surprising given the source (   ) Is Paris Hilton even relevant anymore, if she ever was? It's just National Enquirer in another guise in that link. The "Silence, Exile, Cunning" part is tattoed on his arm btw and I wouldn't even want to guess what is meant by it all. Whatever it is it's between the two of them.
> 
> I only know how *I* would interpret the entire quote, which I might take to say that he no longer believes in Hollywood and has moved on to other forms of expression.  Just a thought. And I say this because *I* would not serve that in which I do not believe either, so I understand that all too well.
> 
> *“I will tell you what I will do and what I will not do. I will not serve that in which I no longer believe, whether it calls itself my home, my fatherland, or my church: and I will try to express myself in some mode of life or art as freely as I can and as wholly as I can, using for my defense the only arms I allow myself to use -- silence, exile, and cunning.”*
> 
> ― James Joyce, A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man"



The phrase is on other celebrity faces in the NFTs including Al Pacino, not just his daughter. Should be taken in the context of Joyce. He’s “arming” himself with the following: Silence = listening, observation, exile = outside perspective, cunning = work, the craft of the writer. Joyce isn’t the easiest read, so I’m not surprised Perez Hilton doesn’t quite get it.


----------



## bunnycat

bag-mania said:


> How his NFT art was presented was: The actor has created artwork of people he knows that is described as being “an intimate reflection of their character in Johnny's eyes; a portrayal of how they have revealed themselves to him.”
> 
> Whatever those words mean in his head, it isn’t his commentary on Hollywood, it’s his feelings about her.



That's ok. It's clear you've got some beef here on JD. And one thing I have learned in the last 4 years of social media is that it is actually not possible to change anyone's minds who have come already made up. 



ctimec said:


> The phrase is on other celebrity faces in the NFTs including Al Pacino, not just his daughter. Should be taken in the context of Joyce. He’s “arming” himself with the following: Silence = listening, observation, exile = outside perspective, cunning = work, the craft of the writer. Joyce isn’t the easiest read, so I’m not surprised Perez Hilton doesn’t quite get it.



Yes, exactly. Like I said (and being an artist myself for a living) trying to soundbite in 40 words what an artist means by something is 1-futile and 2-ill advised. You'll only look like a fool when you do. Lookin' at you Buzzfeed (that wrote the original article maybe) and Hilton who was happy to pile on.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Perez Hilton is not only irrelevant anymore but he was on Tik Tok pretending or what looked like he was touching himself in front of children.


and that is why he was banned from Tik Tok and he was also letting some comments on the D'Amelios tik tok that made her uncomfortable.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Tell me again why anyone should like this man. From what I gather he expected his daughter to defend him publicly during the trial and he was angry she didn’t. His stans harassed her on social media.
> 
> He came out with an NFT artwork with the words “Silence. Exile. Cunning.” written across his daughter’s face. Another one has “words become feeble” across her face. Johnny is a creepy dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Johnny Depp Calling Out Daughter Lily-Rose With This New Artwork Following Defamation Trial?? - Perez Hilton
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp likely has something to say about his daughter not speaking out during his defamation trial with Amber Heard – and is doing so through his art! As you know, the 59-year-old actor won his high-profile legal case against Amber over her op-ed she wrote for The Washington Post in 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perezhilton.com


I heard that Depp didn't want his children to be a part of this trial which would explain why both of his kids were really quiet about his trial on social media. They may have also been quiet on social media about this trial due to his lawyers recommendation's too. 

*Johnny Depp: Daughter Lily-Rose's comments amid Amber Heard trial*
*The family rarely speak about their private lives*









						Johnny Depp: Daughter Lily-Rose’s comments amid Amber Heard trial
					

Johnny Depp: His daughter's Lily-Rose Depp's comment about her famous father amid drama of Amber Heard trial




					www.hellomagazine.com
				




MAY 12, 2022 - 10:23 BST  The famous family rarely speak about each other in interviews, despite the fact that Lily-Rose has followed in her father's acting footsteps GEMMA STRONG
*Johnny Depp*'s private life has been forced into the spotlight amid his ongoing trial with ex-wife *Amber Heard*.

*READ: Johnny Depp's daughter pays tribute to her mom amid Amber Heard court drama*



The intense public interest surrounding the pair not only impacts Johnny and Amber, but also their loved ones - including Johnny's two children, daughter *Lily-Rose*, 22, and son Jack, 20.

And while she has never issued a direct statement regarding Amber's claims of abuse, she has let it be known how she feels about her dad. In a since-deleted Instagram post in 2016, she defended her father as news of Amber's allegations first broke. 






*Lily-Rose Depp with her mother, Vanessa Paradis*


"My dad is the sweetest, most loving person I know, he's been nothing but a wonderful father to my little brother and I, and everyone who knows him would say the same," she wrote alongside a throwback photo of herself and her father. 

Indeed, her relationship with Johnny remains strong. At the start of his defamation trial in April 2022, the actor expressed he felt the need to "clear the record" for the sake of Lily-Rose and son Jack. 






*Johnny seen with his two children, Lily-Rose and Jack* 

"Since I knew there was no truth to it whatsoever, I felt it my responsibility to stand up not only for myself in that instance but stand up for my children, who at the time were 14 and 16," he said of Amber's abuse allegations. 

Meanwhile, Lily-Rose's relationship with Amber was recently brought into sharp focus, with Johnny revealing on the stand that his daughter had chosen not to attend their wedding. 





*The star on the stand at the defamation trial*

"My daughter Lily-Rose did not come to the wedding," the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ actor said during his court testimony. "She and Ms. Heard were not on particularly great terms, for several reasons." 

It stands at odds with Amber's own remarks, having insisted that the pair had a close bond. 





*Johnny and Amber were married from 2015 - 2017* 

"I felt protective over Lily-Rose and concerned and naturally they were not my children, it's not my place and I understand that, I know it's a sensitive subject, so I understand why Johnny got so upset with me," she said on the stand, while alleging Johnny's drug use. 





*Johnny shares his two children with French beauty Vanessa* 


What is crystal clear is that Johnny adores his daughter. "Lily's really together, she's a sharp kid and one of the smartest human beings I have ever met," he told the _Daily Mail _in 2015.

"Whatever she is doing, if she needs any advice, I'm there for her. Kids are going to make their own decisions, but I guess that the only thing you can do as a parent is to offer support. And I do."



_*Read more HELLO! US stories here*_


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Tell me again why anyone should like this man. From what I gather he expected his daughter to defend him publicly during the trial and he was angry she didn’t. His stans harassed her on social media.
> 
> He came out with an NFT artwork with the words “Silence. Exile. Cunning.” written across his daughter’s face. Another one has “words become feeble” across her face. Johnny is a creepy dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Johnny Depp Calling Out Daughter Lily-Rose With This New Artwork Following Defamation Trial?? - Perez Hilton
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp likely has something to say about his daughter not speaking out during his defamation trial with Amber Heard – and is doing so through his art! As you know, the 59-year-old actor won his high-profile legal case against Amber over her op-ed she wrote for The Washington Post in 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perezhilton.com


The words Silence maybe because Depp felt like he had been silence and that he had been exiled due to the allegations and cunning because he felt that Amber Heard was cunning. I don't think that Depp was calling out his daughter but I think that he was trying to say that he did this trial for his kids.


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> The words Silence maybe because Depp felt like he had been silence and that he had been exiled due to the allegations and cunning because he felt that Amber Heard was cunning. I don't think that Depp was calling out his daughter but I think that he was trying to say that he did this trial for his kids.



There’s no telling what is going on in his head. NFTs are a current fad and it remains to be seen how long it lasts.

Some of his other subjects are Marlon Brando, Elizabeth Taylor, Hunter S. Thompson and Heath Ledger. They all have various quotes/words to go with them. They are all also dead which means they can’t sue him for using their likenesses. Tim Burton is still alive but they are friends so maybe he doesn’t mind. I wonder if he asked his daughter before selling her image. If she gave him her permission then it would be OK, but I haven’t seen either way.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Depp didn't want his children to be a part of this trial which would explain why both of his kids were really quiet about his trial on social media. They may have also been quiet on social media about this trial due to his lawyers recommendation's too.
> 
> *Johnny Depp: Daughter Lily-Rose's comments amid Amber Heard trial*
> *The family rarely speak about their private lives*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp: Daughter Lily-Rose’s comments amid Amber Heard trial
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp: His daughter's Lily-Rose Depp's comment about her famous father amid drama of Amber Heard trial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hellomagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAY 12, 2022 - 10:23 BST  The famous family rarely speak about each other in interviews, despite the fact that Lily-Rose has followed in her father's acting footsteps GEMMA STRONG
> *Johnny Depp*'s private life has been forced into the spotlight amid his ongoing trial with ex-wife *Amber Heard*.
> 
> *READ: Johnny Depp's daughter pays tribute to her mom amid Amber Heard court drama*
> 
> 
> 
> The intense public interest surrounding the pair not only impacts Johnny and Amber, but also their loved ones - including Johnny's two children, daughter *Lily-Rose*, 22, and son Jack, 20.
> 
> And while she has never issued a direct statement regarding Amber's claims of abuse, she has let it be known how she feels about her dad. In a since-deleted Instagram post in 2016, she defended her father as news of Amber's allegations first broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lily-Rose Depp with her mother, Vanessa Paradis*
> 
> 
> "My dad is the sweetest, most loving person I know, he's been nothing but a wonderful father to my little brother and I, and everyone who knows him would say the same," she wrote alongside a throwback photo of herself and her father.
> 
> Indeed, her relationship with Johnny remains strong. At the start of his defamation trial in April 2022, the actor expressed he felt the need to "clear the record" for the sake of Lily-Rose and son Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnny seen with his two children, Lily-Rose and Jack*
> 
> "Since I knew there was no truth to it whatsoever, I felt it my responsibility to stand up not only for myself in that instance but stand up for my children, who at the time were 14 and 16," he said of Amber's abuse allegations.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lily-Rose's relationship with Amber was recently brought into sharp focus, with Johnny revealing on the stand that his daughter had chosen not to attend their wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The star on the stand at the defamation trial*
> 
> "My daughter Lily-Rose did not come to the wedding," the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ actor said during his court testimony. "She and Ms. Heard were not on particularly great terms, for several reasons."
> 
> It stands at odds with Amber's own remarks, having insisted that the pair had a close bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnny and Amber were married from 2015 - 2017*
> 
> "I felt protective over Lily-Rose and concerned and naturally they were not my children, it's not my place and I understand that, I know it's a sensitive subject, so I understand why Johnny got so upset with me," she said on the stand, while alleging Johnny's drug use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnny shares his two children with French beauty Vanessa*
> 
> 
> What is crystal clear is that Johnny adores his daughter. "Lily's really together, she's a sharp kid and one of the smartest human beings I have ever met," he told the _Daily Mail _in 2015.
> 
> "Whatever she is doing, if she needs any advice, I'm there for her. Kids are going to make their own decisions, but I guess that the only thing you can do as a parent is to offer support. And I do."
> 
> 
> 
> _*Read more HELLO! US stories here*_


vanessa and lily rose are both beautiful


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> There’s no telling what is going on in his head. NFTs are a current fad and it remains to be seen how long it lasts.
> 
> Some of his other subjects are Marlon Brando, Elizabeth Taylor, Hunter S. Thompson and Heath Ledger. They all have various quotes/words to go with them. They are all also dead which means they can’t sue him for using their likenesses. Tim Burton is still alive but they are friends so maybe he doesn’t mind. I wonder if he asked his daughter before selling her image. If she gave him her permission then it would be OK, but I haven’t seen either way.


His kids were being teased when they were in school because of Amber's allegations. He did the trial not just for himself but also for his kids too which is why I think that Amber bringing them up during the trial trying to hurt Depp.  i'm not a fan of Depp's btw.


----------



## ctimec

bunnycat said:


> Yes, exactly. Like I said (and being an artist myself for a living) trying to soundbite in 40 words what an artist means by something is 1-futile and 2-ill advised. You'll only look like a fool when you do. Lookin' at you Buzzfeed (that wrote the original article maybe) and Hilton who was happy to pile on.



Yep. He likes the quote enough to have it tattooed onto him. It looks like he’s just sticking it on the art. These NFTs look more like photos run through a cartoon filter. I side eye the art itself, though, because it’s trite.


----------



## TC1

uhpharm01 said:


> His kids were being teased when they were in school because of Amber's allegations. He did the trial not just for himself but also for his kids too which is why I think that Amber bringing them up during the trial trying to hurt Depp.  i'm not a fan of Depp's btw.


Lily Rose is 23 and Jack is 20. I don't think they were teased in school...at least not from that I have read.


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> Lily Rose is 23 and Jack is 20. I don't think they were teased in school...at least not from that I have read.


back in 2016, Lily Rose was 17 yrs old and Jack was 14 yrs old. 








						Johnny Depp's daughter smiles at prom after defending dad over allegations
					

The 17-year-old model looked happy as she posed with her friend Harley Quinn Smith




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## TC1

uhpharm01 said:


> back in 2016, Lily Rose was 17 yrs old and Jack was 14 yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's daughter smiles at prom after defending dad over allegations
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old model looked happy as she posed with her friend Harley Quinn Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirror.co.uk


Article shows her at prom, smiling. Doesn't say anything about being teased in school *shrug*
I don't really care...I'm just saying...


----------



## uhpharm01

it was the son

“I’m sure it wasn’t easy for my 14-year-old boy to go to school, you know what I mean?” the “Pirates of the Caribbean” star said. “With people going, ‘Hey, look at this magazine, man. What, your dad beats up chicks or something?” Why did he have to go through that? Why did my daughter have to go through that?” 









						Johnny Depp: Amber Heard’s abuse allegations hurt my kids
					

In a new interview, the Oscar nominee fumes about how being accused of domestic violence transformed him from a Hollywood ‘Cinderella’ into ‘Quasimodo.’




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Just because Perez is a jerk doesn’t mean this artwork doesn’t exist. It does and Johnny made it. Maybe there is a reason he would have those words on her but I cannot believe it is a good reason.


here's an photo of those words on JD's body.


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> here's an photo of those words on JD's body.



Yeah, he got them from a James Joyce novel from 1916. Still don’t know why he’d put them over his daughter’s face.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Aqua01

bunnycat said:


> That's ok. It's clear you've got some beef here on JD. And one thing I have learned in the last 4 years of social media is that it is actually not possible to change anyone's minds who have come already made up.


Funny, but all the efforts in trash talking Depp doesn't make my disgust for AH any less, quite rather the other way around. If anything, being wrongly accused of many things (and not just by AH) only makes Depp more interesting to my eyes.
And this is coming from someone who's never paid any attention to Depp before this trial (unusual, not my type), nor has watched any of his movies, with the exception of Secret Window.


----------



## pixiejenna

Randomly came across this apparently Vanessa dated Lenny Kravitz in the 90s! I never knew that. 









						TBT: Lenny Kravitz and Vanessa Paradis Were the Most Fashionable Couple of the '90s
					

A look back at Lenny Kravitz and Vanessa Paradis's relationship.




					www.instyle.com


----------



## bisousx

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I just read that Johnny will be back in court for another lawsuit. A crew member is suing him (among others) for an alleged 2017 assault on a movie set.

https://www.newsweek.com/johnny-dep...m-crew-member-amber-heard-trial-1713453?amp=1


----------



## bunnycat

ctimec said:


> Yep. He likes the quote enough to have it tattooed onto him. It looks like he’s just sticking it on the art. These NFTs look more like photos run through a cartoon filter. I side eye the art itself, though, because it’s trite.



True. And I agree with you on NFTs in general. But, he did paint the original portrait that was used in the NFT, and that requires both skill, and talent to actually make the person look like they have "character" or "life" if you will, which IMO, he did. I make no  comments on the NFT, all my commentary is related to the original painting. 



Aqua01 said:


> Funny, but all the efforts in trash talking Depp doesn't make my disgust for AH any less, quite rather the other way around. If anything, being wrongly accused of many things (and not just by AH) only makes Depp more interesting to my eyes.
> And this is coming from someone who's never paid any attention to Depp before this trial (unusual, not my type), nor has watched any of his movies, with the exception of Secret Window.



Well- TBH, back in 2016 when she filed for divorce and with the TRO, I actually believed her (because of his silence and when he didn't fight back or try to clear it up). But thinking back on it you know, when you have gone though what appears to have been as much of a personality change as he did in those years, well I'm sure his head was not in the place to try or maybe even care about clearing his name at the time. It's clear if you look at a picture progression that some serious depression was happening. Earier pics of him from when he was with Vanessa he may have been growing his hair, and facial hair, but his expression is never what I would call depressed. Meanwhile...just look at most any pic of him with AH, he looks haunted....just sayin'. 

I tried to stay away from the trial, but saw a few inconsistencies in some things I read when it was in the last 2 weeks. So I started watching, and then holy cow, the things she was saying that just had wide gaping holes in the testimony. I know a BS-er when I hear one and it did not improve upon more testimony and in fact got worse. Then when I saw the repeated dirty tricks her lawyers kept trying to pull, well...that sunk the AH ship  of any credibility for me. 

I don't do "fandom" of anyone, so can't really call myself a JD fan though I have seen some of his movies and like his quirky character choices but that is about as close to "fan" as I come to any actor. I just don't operate that way. Ok- maybe Depeche Mode. I could be considered a fan of Depeche Mode....and Queen too... Freddy you were gone too soon....


----------



## Deleted 698298

bisousx said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I just read that Johnny will be back in court for another lawsuit. A crew member is suing him (among others) for an alleged 2017 assault on a movie set.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/johnny-dep...m-crew-member-amber-heard-trial-1713453?amp=1


(Ricky’s lawyer): “When his purported statement was met with no reaction, Depp allegedly "continued to scream and berate him *in front of a set full of people* until Depp's own bodyguards physically removed Depp from the scene."
_It‘s going to be a win for Rocky he has the set full of people to back him up._


----------



## dangerouscurves

Consumer2much said:


> (Ricky’s lawyer): “When his purported statement was met with no reaction, Depp allegedly "continued to scream and berate him *in front of a set full of people* until Depp's own bodyguards physically removed Depp from the scene."
> _It‘s going to be a win for Rocky he has the set full of people to back him up._


It reminds me of Christian Bale.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Just stumbled upon this thread on Twitter, it's worth a read and also quite shocking.


----------



## Addicted to bags

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread on Twitter, it's worth a read and also quite shocking.
> 
> she



This is why I think AH's threat to appeal is bs. I think she's trying to use it to get JD to drop the $8.35 million she owes him. She knows JD doesn't want another court case with her and would like to have her out of his life forever! But from what I'm hearing from lawyers on podcasts, she can't overplay her hand because the burden to get and win an appeal is quite high. In the end she'll probably get her way and JD will discharge what she owes him. She can't pay it anyway and it will end this toxic chapter of his life. That's my guess anyway


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread on Twitter, it's worth a read and also quite shocking.




Wow. She's a deeply troubled woman


----------



## bag-princess

oh boy!











						Amber Heard Sets Primetime Sit-Down With NBC’s Savannah Guthrie On Depp Trial; Special Will Air This Week
					

EXCLUSIVE, updated with video: Two weeks after a Virginia jury handed Johnny Depp a victory in his multi-million defamation trial against Amber Heard, the Aquaman actress is set to publicly speak a…




					deadline.com


----------



## bunnycat

bag-princess said:


> oh boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard Sets Primetime Sit-Down With NBC’s Savannah Guthrie On Depp Trial; Special Will Air This Week
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE, updated with video: Two weeks after a Virginia jury handed Johnny Depp a victory in his multi-million defamation trial against Amber Heard, the Aquaman actress is set to publicly speak a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com




I'm already having an issue with their wording.  Depp's team "blanketed" the media after the verdict?  Ummmmmm...they gave 1 interview I know of a week after. Whilst Elaine was on TV less than 24 hours after the verdict spewing "unfair". ??? I'm so glad I don't have a TV.


----------



## ctimec

Who is bankrolling her private jet flights? Thought she couldn’t pay for anything. Lol


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> it was the son
> 
> “I’m sure it wasn’t easy for my 14-year-old boy to go to school, you know what I mean?” the “Pirates of the Caribbean” star said. “With people going, ‘Hey, look at this magazine, man. What, your dad beats up chicks or something?” Why did he have to go through that? Why did my daughter have to go through that?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp: Amber Heard’s abuse allegations hurt my kids
> 
> 
> In a new interview, the Oscar nominee fumes about how being accused of domestic violence transformed him from a Hollywood ‘Cinderella’ into ‘Quasimodo.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercurynews.com


this caused me to  look for pics of the son....the genes didn't work as well for a boy.  not that he's bad looking, just saying


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> this caused me to  look for pics of the son....the genes didn't work as well for a boy.  not that he's bad looking, just saying
> View attachment 5424917




bless his heart.  he is only 14 so i am not going to comment on that.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> bless his heart.  he is only 14 so i am not going to comment on that.


I think he's 19 in this photo if I'm not mistaken...cute enough but pretty doesn't seem to translate as well on a boy


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I think he's 19 in this photo if I'm not mistaken...cute enough but pretty doesn't seem to translate as well on a boy



oh ok - i saw johnnie's statement about him being 14 and thought he meant recently


----------



## Addicted to bags

AH just can't leave things alone. Does she think she will rehabilitate herself by saying "It's wasn't fair"?









						Exclusive: Amber Heard says role of social media in Johnny Depp trial was not ‘fair’ — TODAY
					

Amber Heard is speaking candidly in an NBC News exclusive after a jury ruled that she had defamed ex-husband Johnny Depp in an op-ed published in The Washington Post in 2018.




					apple.news


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> AH just can't leave things alone. Does she think she will rehabilitate herself by saying "It's wasn't fair"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Amber Heard says role of social media in Johnny Depp trial was not ‘fair’ — TODAY
> 
> 
> Amber Heard is speaking candidly in an NBC News exclusive after a jury ruled that she had defamed ex-husband Johnny Depp in an op-ed published in The Washington Post in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


I don't know if there's that much to rehabilitate.  I've never seen her in a movie and I think she's lost the Aquaman job.  In her profession, if you're not a big star by 36, it's probably not gonna happen.  Her best hope IMO is that Johnny lets her off the hook on paying and/or she finds another rich guy (Elon?).  But then again, is she straight or gay or bi?


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> AH just can't leave things alone. Does she think she will rehabilitate herself by saying "It's wasn't fair"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Amber Heard says role of social media in Johnny Depp trial was not ‘fair’ — TODAY
> 
> 
> Amber Heard is speaking candidly in an NBC News exclusive after a jury ruled that she had defamed ex-husband Johnny Depp in an op-ed published in The Washington Post in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news




this is all she is doing!


----------



## ctimec

In the clip I saw she does that tricky thing blaming the jury while saying she’s not…blaming the jury. Oh they were starry eyed for Depp, she says. “Then you are blaming the jury?” “Oh not at all! They can’t help but be charmed by Depp” Girl, just stop. I feel sorry for anyone who has to converse with this woman.


----------



## Deleted 698298

ctimec said:


> In the clip I saw she does that tricky thing blaming the jury while saying she’s not…blaming the jury. Oh they were starry eyed for Depp, she says. “Then you are blaming the jury?” “Oh not at all! They can’t help but be charmed by Depp” Girl, just stop. I feel sorry for anyone who has to converse with this woman.


She’s despicable. JD will never be free of her, she’ll taunt him and hound him forever


----------



## scarlet555

bag-princess said:


> this is all she is doing!



my thoughts exactly, what is wrong with this woman... I heard they are increasing her aquaman 'minutes' since the trial... girl shut it up!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> bless his heart.  he is only 14 so i am not going to comment on that.


same



bag-princess said:


> this is all she is doing!



Now we all know why she was in NYC a few days ago filming that interview that isn't doing her any favors.



lambo said:


> glad Johnny is back in Pirate of the carabien


I heard that wasn't true









						Jerry Bruckheimer Says Johnny Depp Will Not Be Playing Jack Sparrow Again 'at This Point'
					

The "Pirates of the Caribbean" and "Top Gun" producer reveals he's trying to get Margot Robbie to star in a sixth "Pirates" film




					www.thewrap.com
				






Addicted to bags said:


> AH just can't leave things alone. Does she think she will rehabilitate herself by saying "It's wasn't fair"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Amber Heard says role of social media in Johnny Depp trial was not ‘fair’ — TODAY
> 
> 
> Amber Heard is speaking candidly in an NBC News exclusive after a jury ruled that she had defamed ex-husband Johnny Depp in an op-ed published in The Washington Post in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



this may be why


I thought I would add this too





sdkitty said:


> I don't know if there's that much to rehabilitate.  I've never seen her in a movie and I think she's lost the Aquaman job.  In her profession, if you're not a big star by 36, it's probably not gonna happen.  Her best hope IMO is that Johnny lets her off the hook on paying and/or she finds another rich guy (Elon?).  But then again, is she straight or gay or bi?


She's gay and she dates and sleeps with men to get ahead.


----------



## uhpharm01

New Documents were filed by Heard's team


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> She's gay and she dates and sleeps with men to get ahead.


a user


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> a user


straight for pay


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> straight for pay


I guess her acting is good in one department


----------



## makeupbyomar

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/movies/ce...sedgntp&cvid=b7df7c822f0e4e77af0acced113a9622


----------



## pixiejenna

ctimec said:


> Who is bankrolling her private jet flights? Thought she couldn’t pay for anything. Lol



She was photographed on a private jet and Depp fans cried how can she afford this but not have money to pay Johnny. Realistically people realized that it was probably booked by a network and she’s probably doing a interview. But how else can she travel now the world pretty much hates her if she went to a public airport her safety would probably legitimately be in danger. 



sdkitty said:


> I don't know if there's that much to rehabilitate.  I've never seen her in a movie and I think she's lost the Aquaman job.  In her profession, if you're not a big star by 36, it's probably not gonna happen.  Her best hope IMO is that Johnny lets her off the hook on paying and/or she finds another rich guy (Elon?).  But then again, is she straight or gay or bi?



She’s straight for pay, gay for love or whatever a narcissist can call love.


----------



## pixiejenna

The look on their faces after watching a preview of her interview pretty much says it all lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> straight for pay


I have a gay female friend who would kiss a guy, ANY GUY, when she's drunk. SMGDH.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> this caused me to  look for pics of the son....the genes didn't work as well for a boy.  not that he's bad looking, just saying
> View attachment 5424917


He'll be a handsome man. Mark my words.


----------



## uhpharm01

makeupbyomar said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/movies/ce...sedgntp&cvid=b7df7c822f0e4e77af0acced113a9622






Adam Walden thinks that Brooks was working with Heard's legal team because some of the things that they wanted to bring into the case were similar to the things that Heard wanted to due Depp too. This article is from 2018.








						Johnny Depp's Alleged Assault Victim Blows Off Court in Legal Battle Over Film Set Altercation
					

The man who sued Johnny Depp for allegedly punching him on a film set blew off a court hearing this week and now faces possible sanctions by the court. On November 6, a scheduled court hearing went down in Los Angeles Court where both parties were supposed to appear. According to court...




					theblast.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Adam Walden thinks that Brooks was working with Heard's legal team because some of the things that they wanted to bring into the case were similar to the things that Heard wanted to due Depp too. This article is from 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's Alleged Assault Victim Blows Off Court in Legal Battle Over Film Set Altercation
> 
> 
> The man who sued Johnny Depp for allegedly punching him on a film set blew off a court hearing this week and now faces possible sanctions by the court. On November 6, a scheduled court hearing went down in Los Angeles Court where both parties were supposed to appear. According to court...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theblast.com



I almost didn't recognize JD with that hair color and no goatee. He kinda looks like Michael J. Fox in this pic


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## scarlet555

uhpharm01 said:


> they were all like what the hell did we all just watch.
> 
> 
> Savannah Guthrie was a PR consultant for Depp's Legal Team




She isn't "a good actress or a bad actress", no one accused her of being a good actress, just that she was 'acting'... lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> Adam Walden thinks that Brooks was working with Heard's legal team because some of the things that they wanted to bring into the case were similar to the things that Heard wanted to due Depp too. This article is from 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's Alleged Assault Victim Blows Off Court in Legal Battle Over Film Set Altercation
> 
> 
> The man who sued Johnny Depp for allegedly punching him on a film set blew off a court hearing this week and now faces possible sanctions by the court. On November 6, a scheduled court hearing went down in Los Angeles Court where both parties were supposed to appear. According to court...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theblast.com



Thank you for the info, Babe!


----------



## scarlet555

uhpharm01 said:


>



IT's only fair she should be cut, JD got cut from two franchises, everyone wants to be treated fairly in the end if it is true that  abuse has no gender.  If she doesn't stop speaking soon, she will be a laughing stock...  she should learn from Will Smith and go to India and disappear for a while.


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> I almost didn't recognize JD with that hair color and no goatee. He kinda looks like Michael J. Fox in this pic



He looks a lot better when he washes his hair.


----------



## Deleted 698298

“Says the lawyer for the man who convinced the world he had scissors for fingers” can anyone see how passive aggressive this is, how she’s mocking JD here…She does it…she’s verbally abusing him on tv…wth is wrong with her? Can she stop digging already, that grave is deep enough!


----------



## pixiejenna

uhpharm01 said:


>




Quick some one get Kate moss on the phone and find that green sequined dress!


----------



## uhpharm01

double post


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> bless his heart.  he is only 14 so i am not going to comment on that.


Agree - that age is not the best for boys.  He'll mature and look far better.


----------



## lallybelle

#EdwardSissorhands is trending with people mocking AH...lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

uhpharm01 said:


> *Adam Walden *thinks that Brooks was working with Heard's legal team because some of the things that they wanted to bring into the case were similar to the things that Heard wanted to due Depp too. This article is from 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's Alleged Assault Victim Blows Off Court in Legal Battle Over Film Set Altercation
> 
> 
> The man who sued Johnny Depp for allegedly punching him on a film set blew off a court hearing this week and now faces possible sanctions by the court. On November 6, a scheduled court hearing went down in Los Angeles Court where both parties were supposed to appear. According to court...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theblast.com



You mean Adam Waldman or is there another lawyer Adam Walden? I'm confused


----------



## uhpharm01

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You mean Adam Waldman or is there another lawyer Adam Walden? I'm confused


Adam Walden.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> New Documents were filed by Heard's team





"So, basically she’s telling us that after all the shockingly ugly revelations about Amber we witnessed in the trial, we haven’t even reached the bottom. Incredibly, there are more damaging revelations and they potentially make her look even worse than she already looks? Wow."


----------



## bag-princess

Consumer2much said:


> *“Says the lawyer for the man who convinced the world he had scissors for fingers”* can anyone see how passive aggressive this is, how she’s mocking JD here…She does it…she’s verbally abusing him on tv…wth is wrong with her? Can she stop digging already, that grave is deep enough!




someone should tell this woman that is what a good actor does with a part!  she doesn't understand it because she has never been able to do it.  she sounds jealous!


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> she sounds jealous!


...and also her arguing does not make sense at all


----------



## dangerouscurves

She really did dug her grave even deeper with that interview, didn't she? Now youtubers find even more ways to show us what a liar she is.


----------



## Sferics

I wonder what she will do in the future.
Maybe she should talk to Elon about the Mars-thing?

No, seriously, how will she live her life?
She will be approached, even attacked wherever she goes for a long, long time - perhaps like forever.
This seems a huge problem, IMHO. Stakes were high and she lost and she got sentenced to life in some way.
I don't see her getting roles again in the next years, very possibly be never again.
She can hardly turn into a "normal" job as some Hollywood dropouts did before.

Well, there talkshows for the moment but after that?
What's left?
Writing books, finding a sheikh, ...porn?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sferics said:


> I wonder what she will do in the future.
> Maybe she should talk to Elon about the Mars-thing?
> 
> No, seriously, how will she live her life?
> She will be approached, even attacked wherever she goes for a long, long time - perhaps like forever.
> This seems a huge problem, IMHO. Stakes were high and she lost and she got sentenced to life in some way.
> I don't see her getting roles again in the next years, very possibly be never again.
> She can hardly turn into a "normal" job as some Hollywood dropouts did before.
> 
> Well, there talkshows for the moment but after that?
> What's left?
> Writing books, finding a sheikh, ...porn?



I was wondering this myself... finding another rich man and a book (tell all) deal might be the only options left.


----------



## bagsforme

^she's said she's focusing on being a mother.  Translation - I can't get work.  I'm sure Elon is funding her in some way.  She'll probably write a book.


----------



## bag-princess

ABC News FB 


A juror in the Johnny Depp and Amber Heard defamation trial said in an interview that aired Thursday on "Good Morning America" that when the actress cried during her testimony the jury saw only "crocodile tears."

"It didn’t come across as believable," he said. "It seemed like she was able to flip the switch on her emotions. She would answer one question and she would be crying and two seconds later she would turn ice cold. It didn’t seem natural."

Depp, he said, "just seemed a little more real in terms of how he responded to questions.

Also said...
Why would you buy the other person a knife?'
Heard’s credibility was suspect throughout the duration of the trial, the juror said. Besides how she acted on the stand, several other factors led the jury to believe Heard was not credible, the juror said.

The jury concluded "they were both abusive to each other" but Heard’s team failed to prove Depp’s abuse was physical.

"They had their husband-wife arguments. They were both yelling at each other. I don’t think that makes either of them right or wrong. That’s what you do when you get into an argument, I guess. But to rise to the level of what she was claiming, there wasn’t enough or any evidence that really supported what she was saying," he said.

Heard, the juror said, was considered the aggressor in the relationship by the majority of the jury. "If you have a battered wife or spouse situation, why would you buy the other person, the ‘aggressor,’ a knife? If you really wanted to help Johnny Depp get off drugs, why are you taking drugs around him?" he asked.


----------



## Sferics

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was wondering this myself... finding another rich man and a book (tell all) deal might be the only options left.




Not a rosy future.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> "So, basically she’s telling us that after all the shockingly ugly revelations about Amber we witnessed in the trial, we haven’t even reached the bottom. Incredibly, there are more damaging revelations and they potentially make her look even worse than she already looks? Wow."


The documents were filed so that Heard's team to depositions sealed from the public, I heard that this is standard for preparing to file the documents for an appeal according to some legal experts on twitter. But I also heard that some of the things on some of those depositions are why this case went to trial. So there's that too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dangerouscurves said:


> She really did dug her grave even deeper with that interview, didn't she? Now youtubers find even more ways to show us what a liar she is.


The interview was way to soon and she only argued about the same things that she had said in court and lost on.


----------



## Addicted to bags

A juror speaks out on GMA today.



Comments continued here by Dan Abrams about her interview on NBC are brutal


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> someone should tell this woman that is what a good actor does with a part!  she doesn't understand it because she has never been able to do it.  she sounds jealous!



She’s trying her best acting is hard ya’ll. This was the best she could do.



Sferics said:


> I wonder what she will do in the future.
> Maybe she should talk to Elon about the Mars-thing?
> 
> No, seriously, how will she live her life?
> She will be approached, even attacked wherever she goes for a long, long time - perhaps like forever.
> This seems a huge problem, IMHO. Stakes were high and she lost and she got sentenced to life in some way.
> I don't see her getting roles again in the next years, very possibly be never again.
> She can hardly turn into a "normal" job as some Hollywood dropouts did before.
> 
> Well, there talkshows for the moment but after that?
> What's left?
> Writing books, finding a sheikh, ...porn?



She said that she’s going to focus on her daughter which means to me she’s going into hiding. I wouldn’t be surprised if she has another baby via surrogate. I don’t know how long she can stay in hiding, as a narcissist it will be hard for her to not be in the spotlight. I kind of fear for her daughter’s wellbeing because I can see her focusing all of her attention onto her in a unhealthy manner. She has killed her career not that she had much of one to begin with. She is so hated by the general public after this trial definitely can’t get a regular job. I‘d say she’ll look for a sugar daddy and try to marry money a second time. But her looks have gone downhill the past few years and age is not on her side I think that it’s not going to be easy to come by especially in California where beautiful young woman are a dime a dozen.


----------



## uhpharm01

makeupbyomar said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/movies/ce...sedgntp&cvid=b7df7c822f0e4e77af0acced113a9622


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


>



I wonder how much Amber pays him for this allegation. I was not a fan of Johnny Depp. I really wasn't but after he 'berated' that guy for being racist, he got my respect even more.


----------



## uhpharm01

According to this video by Inside Edition Amber is still in the Aquaman 2 movie as of right now.


----------



## uhpharm01

If anyone is curious about the rating for the Amber Heard Q and A, here are the ratings.


_'In the latest TV ratings, Dateline NBC‘s sitdown with Amber Heard on Friday night drew 2.3 million total viewers and a 0.2 demo rating, down 18 and 50 percent week-to-week to mark the newsmagazine’s second smallest audience since November and a season low in the demo."_Quoted from the article linked below.

It didn't do very good. 









						Friday Ratings: Dateline Eyes Low With Heard Q&A, SmackDown Rises
					

In the latest TV ratings, Dateline NBC’s sitdown with Amber Heard on Friday night drew 2.3 million total viewers and a 0.2 demo rating, down 18 and 50 percent




					tvline.com


----------



## lallybelle

uhpharm01 said:


> If anyone is curious about the rating for the Amber Heard Q and A, here are the ratings.
> 
> 
> _'In the latest TV ratings, Dateline NBC‘s sitdown with Amber Heard on Friday night drew 2.3 million total viewers and a 0.2 demo rating, down 18 and 50 percent week-to-week to mark the newsmagazine’s second smallest audience since November and a season low in the demo."_Quoted from the article linked below.
> 
> It didn't do very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday Ratings: Dateline Eyes Low With Heard Q&A, SmackDown Rises
> 
> 
> In the latest TV ratings, Dateline NBC’s sitdown with Amber Heard on Friday night drew 2.3 million total viewers and a 0.2 demo rating, down 18 and 50 percent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com



LOL. Not surprised as I saw no talk of the full interview like at all over Social Friday night. The first snippets released and the juror speaking out caused way more chatter.
Emily D. Baker said in a reel last night she noticed when going through it that there were cuts and changes to things she said in the pre-clips and the actual interview. She is going to talk about it. On my suggestion page I saw another YouTuber had said the same and already has a video up, although I didn't watch.

Could NBC have read the room on some of her comments and tried to lessen the criticism when the interview aired? Interesting.


----------



## uhpharm01

lallybelle said:


> LOL. Not surprised as I saw no talk of the full interview like at all over Social Friday night. The first snippets released and the juror speaking out caused way more chatter.
> Emily D. Baker said in a reel last night she noticed when going through it that there were cuts and changes to things she said in the pre-clips and the actual interview. She is going to talk about it. On my suggestion page I saw another YouTuber had said the same and already has a video up, although I didn't watch.
> 
> *Could NBC have read the room on some of her comments and tried to lessen the criticism when the interview aired? Interesting.*


Yep.

I like Emily. I'll go and check out for reel from last night.


----------



## dangerouscurves

What I don't understand is, why do the mainstream media give this woman the platforms to keep spreading her lies?


----------



## bag-princess

"the source" says she considers her career in hollywood to be over   and is in desperate need of money.











						Amber Heard Inks Multi-Million Dollar Deal To Release Revenge Tell-All Book — But She'll Be 'Hit With Another Defamation Suit & End Up Right Back In Court'
					

Amber Heard has inked a multi-million dollar deal to release a tell-all book which will spill details about the Johnny Depp trial.




					okmagazine.com


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> What I don't understand is, why do the mainstream media give this woman the platforms to keep spreading her lies?


I guess because people are still interested.  My DH can't turn the channel quickly enough when he sees anything about this trial


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I guess because people are still interested.  My DH can't turn the channel quickly enough when he sees anything about this trial




i don't think many people are that interested in what she has to say at all.  that interview she gave shows this. of course she still has those people trying to raise money for her so someone will buy it but i highly doubt it will be a #1 best seller!


----------



## pixiejenna

In a effort to make everyone forget about her flying a private jet last week Amber did a “shopping” in TJMax photo op. I’m not surprised by her wanting to do a tell all book. But I don’t understand how she can do it without it being considered defamation again? She needs to stop milking her relationship with Johnny for money.


----------



## bunnycat

bag-princess said:


> "the source" says she considers her career in hollywood to be over   and is in desperate need of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard Inks Multi-Million Dollar Deal To Release Revenge Tell-All Book — But She'll Be 'Hit With Another Defamation Suit & End Up Right Back In Court'
> 
> 
> Amber Heard has inked a multi-million dollar deal to release a tell-all book which will spill details about the Johnny Depp trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okmagazine.com




Honestly, at this point it would be much much simpler to hit her with the NDA they both signed upon their divorce that I suppose is meant to prevent just this sort of thing.


----------



## purseinsanity

scarlet555 said:


> IT's only fair she should be cut, JD got cut from two franchises, everyone wants to be treated fairly in the end if it is true that  abuse has no gender.  If she doesn't stop speaking soon, she will be a laughing stock...  *she should learn from Will Smith and go to India and disappear for a while.*


Didn't India help out enough??  You're going to torture the whole subcontinent with this lunatic?!!?


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> In a effort to make everyone forget about her flying a private jet last week Amber did a “shopping” in TJMax photo op. I’m not surprised by her wanting to do a tell all book. But I don’t understand how she can do it without it being considered defamation again? She needs to stop milking her relationship with Johnny for money.



was this to remind everyone how broke she supposedly is??



bunnycat said:


> Honestly, at this point it would be much much simpler to hit her with the NDA they both signed upon their divorce that I suppose is meant to prevent just this sort of thing.



exactly! I don’t see how she can write it! unless they are going to wait for it to drop then sue for every dime she got and makes so that she never sees a penny of profit!


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> In a effort to make everyone forget about her flying a private jet last week Amber did a “shopping” in TJMax photo op. I’m not surprised by her wanting to do a tell all book. But I don’t understand how she can do it without it being considered defamation again? She needs to stop milking her relationship with Johnny for money.




i just saw the pics and video of her and her sister.  this was nothing but a photo op for her as she keeps looking around for the camera to make sure she is seen being reduced to tj maxx because she has no money.  i hope she found a nice belt because she keeps pulling up those jeans that don't fit!  










						Amber Heard is spotted bargain shopping at TJ Maxx in New York
					

The 36-year-old actress and her sister Whitney Henriquez indulged in an evening of bargain shopping at the Bridgehampton retail store.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-princess

i have seen this before and i hope it can happen - i love RDJ and the SH movies.




			Robert Downey Jr Reportedly Wants To Cast Johnny Depp In Sherlock Holmes 3 – DAILY NEWS


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i just saw the pics and video of her and her sister.  this was nothing but a photo op for her as she keeps looking around for the camera to make sure she is seen being reduced to tj maxx because she has no money.  i hope she found a nice belt because she keeps pulling up those jeans that don't fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard is spotted bargain shopping at TJ Maxx in New York
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old actress and her sister Whitney Henriquez indulged in an evening of bargain shopping at the Bridgehampton retail store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bunnycat

bag-princess said:


> was this to remind everyone how broke she supposedly is??
> 
> 
> 
> exactly! I don’t see how she can write it! unless they are going to wait for it to drop then sue for every dime she got and makes so that she never sees a penny of profit!



I think if it were me, and I didn't want a big ruckus of legal issues again I'd have my lawyers send a cease and desist reminder of the NDA they signed.  (But I said earlier in this thread that she always seems to be the one continuing to seek attention. She was the one who kept bringing their relationship up publicly after they split even knowing what she signed, and trying to further herself with it in whatever way possible. That kind of personality just can't stop...)


----------



## bag-princess

bunnycat said:


> *I think if it were me, and I didn't want a big ruckus of legal issues again I'd have my lawyers send a cease and desist reminder of the NDA they signed.*  (But I said earlier in this thread that she always seems to be the one continuing to seek attention. She was the one who kept bringing their relationship up publicly after they split even knowing what she signed, and trying to further herself with it in whatever way possible. That kind of personality just can't stop...)




so would i - and everyone is wondering why they have not.


----------



## lallybelle

Depps team can file an injunction to keep her from making the same defamatory statements. They may have been waiting on seeing what she said in the interview and what on grounds exactly she is pursuing the appeal.

I also learned the "mountains" of evidence they supposedly didn't let in, such as the therapist notes ARE hearsay and since legally she is the best person to tell her own "story" she was perfectly allowed to tell it. (which she did, lies and all). Plus the experts hers (Dr.Hughes, i think) and his Dr Curry were both asked about and referenced the notes. so the notes were actually referenced and not all together kept out. But that doesn't fit the narrative they are trying to create.

What they really wanted was to be able to say SHE (actually the Sun) won the UK case, in order to prejudice the jury. Nope, not gonna happen.


----------



## K.D.

bag-princess said:


> i just saw the pics and video of her and her sister.  this was nothing but a photo op for her as she keeps looking around for the camera to make sure she is seen being reduced to tj maxx because she has no money.  i hope she found a nice belt because she keeps pulling up those jeans that don't fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard is spotted bargain shopping at TJ Maxx in New York
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old actress and her sister Whitney Henriquez indulged in an evening of bargain shopping at the Bridgehampton retail store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Is she wearing a pair of those furry Gucci leather loafers? While bargain hunting?


----------



## dangerouscurves

K.D. said:


> Is she wearing a pair of those furry Gucci leather loafers? While bargain hunting?


On her defense, I wear my Valentinos to a grocery shopping.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> i just saw the pics and video of her and her sister.  this was nothing but a photo op for her as she keeps looking around for the camera to make sure she is seen being reduced to tj maxx because she has no money.  i hope she found a nice belt because she keeps pulling up those jeans that don't fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard is spotted bargain shopping at TJ Maxx in New York
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old actress and her sister Whitney Henriquez indulged in an evening of bargain shopping at the Bridgehampton retail store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I'm so over Heard and her attention seeking ways. Enough already and the media should stop giving her a platform.


----------



## purseinsanity

K.D. said:


> Is she wearing a pair of those furry Gucci leather loafers? While bargain hunting?


Attention to little details isn't her strong suit (you know, like telling the truth)


----------



## dangerouscurves

You can see in her face that she remembers exactly this event Jocks was telling.


----------



## Jktgal

Leaving this here. Gives food for thought/balancing perspective esp to myself who has not followed the trial closely. I really hope that people (esp women) learn from this and other abuse cases.


----------



## bunnycat

Jktgal said:


> Leaving this here. Gives food for thought/balancing perspective esp to myself who has not followed the trial closely. I really hope that people (esp women) learn from this and other abuse cases.




Well- some of us DID watch weeks of testimony all day long from both sides. I remain flabbergasted by the remaining number of people that still use the "I didn't follow the trial but...(Amber is female)..." line of defense. Maybe try re-watching some of the trial first?  It's all posted on Youtube on Law and Crime network. I mean there just aren't many people on this thread that are going to be swayed by the "I didn't watch the trial but..." line of thinking.

By the way, the DARVO logic could also be used on Amber.....just sayin'.  : She cried abuse first so that people would always associate her as the "first victim", after she had served it to him repeatedly, and filed for divorce after she already knew he was going to, in order to beat him to the punch as it were. There was nothing uncalculated about it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jktgal said:


> Leaving this here. Gives food for thought/balancing perspective esp to myself who has not followed the trial closely. I really hope that people (esp women) learn from this and other abuse cases.



Isn't that what Amber did to Johnny Depp? DARVO? Are we just gonna forget all the other evidence and testimonies? Are just gonna ignore the body language experts, psychologists and psychiatrists and DA experts and their opinions after literally watching the whole trial?  Johnny Depp NEVER denied he headbutted her. But Amber NEVER admit anything. She just lies and lies and lies. Amber is not the only one who gets support from the DV victims, most of them in fact support Johnny.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's a good thread about the Depp vs Heard Trial just in case some people wasn't able to catch Amber's interview with Savannah


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a good thread about the Depp vs Heard Trial just in case some people wasn't able to catch Amber's interview with Savannah



Right?!?! I mean if she was innocent as she always claims, why lie?


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Right?!?! I mean if she was innocent as she always claims, why lie?


right


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bunnycat said:


> Well- some of us DID watch weeks of testimony all day long from both sides. I remain flabbergasted by the remaining number of people that still use the "I didn't follow the trial but...(Amber is female)..." line of defense. Maybe try re-watching some of the trial first?  It's all posted on Youtube on Law and Crime network. I mean there just aren't many people on this thread that are going to be swayed by the "I didn't watch the trial but..." line of thinking.
> 
> By the way, the DARVO logic could also be used on Amber.....just sayin'.  : She cried abuse first so that people would always associate her as the "first victim", after she had served it to him repeatedly, and filed for divorce after she already knew he was going to, in order to beat him to the punch as it were. There was nothing uncalculated about it.



This. My pet peeve from all of this is folks who chime in saying 'Oh I didn't watch the trial... BUT Amber is innocent.' Please.


----------



## lallybelle

I mean, almost every take I've seen on this was the person started out pre-disposed to believe AH. All the legal experts said he had a much harder legal road as Defamation of a public figure is a harder standard, must prove intentional malice etc.

Then she testified. While a bunch of unflattering things came out about him as well, it was clear she was lying as soon as she was crossed. EVERYONE who actually watched and hadn't pre made up their mind because AH is a woman knows what they saw & heard. This insistence by some media and other figures to continue acting as if she was the victim confounds me. Such as all the time put in that thread above. Yes there are points in there that in general can happen to victims, but she is not one. The sooner they realize that LYING is worse for their cause then acting outraged after a fair verdict, their blood pressure will go down a few point points and they'll be better off.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


>





I sip this tea, but we really need to see the timestamps.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> I sip this tea, but we really need to see the timestamps.


if I it I'll post it

but for right now this is all that I have
This article is from JUne 2020










						Cara Delevingne had a 'three-way' with Amber Heard and Elon Musk
					

Johnny Depp 'hasn't ruled out' serving Cara Delevingne with a subpoena in his $50M defamation suit against ex wife Amber Heard, DailyMail.com can reveal.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




*"DailyMail.com has since then obtained an image of a woman closely resembling Delevingne riding the private elevator to Depp's penthouse in late 2016 *
_*It was shot from the same camera that captured Heard and Musk cuddling up as they took the identical elevator  *_
_*A concierge boss said of the trio in a deposition: 'I saw them going up and down the elevator over and over again'"*_
*Johnny Depp 'hasn't ruled out' serving Cara Delevingne with a subpoena in his $50M defamation suit against ex wife Amber Heard, DailyMail.com can reveal*
*'Cara could also be compelled to give evidence - by either party. It's definitely a possibility. Almost anything can happen in this case,' an insider confirmed "*
This is from the article that is linked up above.


----------



## Traminer




----------



## Traminer

> *Amber Heard and Johnny Depp - which side are NOT you on?*



This should read: 
*Amber Heard and Johnny Depp - which side are you  NOT  on?*


----------



## Traminer

2 out of 3 are completely neutral


----------



## Traminer

Looking back:




> The private details of Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's tumultuous relationship once again played out in court — and on June 1, ended in another verdict (a jury has decided that Heard's 2018 op-ed in which she referred to herself as a victim of sexual violence was defamatory).
> The former couple first met on the set of their shared 2011 film _The Rum Diary_. Though they were each linked to other people at the time (Depp was in a long-term relationship with French musician and actress Vanessa Paradis while Heard was dating photographer Tasya van Ree), both stars have said that there was an undeniable chemistry between them.
> Following Depp's split from Paradis, the two began secretly dating. "I felt like this man knew me, saw me, in a way no one else had," Heard would later say of "falling head over heels in love" with the actor. "When I was around Johnny I felt like the most beautiful person in the world. It made me feel seen. It made me feel like a million dollars."











						Johnny Depp and Amber Heard's Relationship Timeline
					

Johnny Depp and Amber Heard were married in February 2015 before the actress filed for divorce in May 2016. Here is a complete timeline of their relationship.




					people.com


----------



## Jktgal

I only watch snippets and and tiktoks, the fun part. But I am no expert on domestic abuse, so for me it is also enligthening to hear what experts (activists and people who do work with survivors) say. If it's true that this trial has made victims withdraw their case from courts, that's very concerning, whatever the outcome of this case of two actors acting in court.


----------



## uhpharm01

it sounds like something is going on in the background




Elaine had filed for some depositions for the trial to be sealed but Judge Penny said no to those depositions being sealed.






Edited to add Judge Penny had to address Elaine just one last time


----------



## Deleted 698298

I believe it was some judge lady speaking on tv about AH…she said: once AH lied on stand, the jury had every right to dismiss/not believe what she said afterwards…from the judge’s mouth. Please stop trying to diminish this trial and the participants, stop trying to undermine what/how happened…saying AH was a victim in their abusive and unstable relationship is a stretch to say the least.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Jktgal said:


> I only watch snippets and and tiktoks, the fun part. But I am no expert on domestic abuse, so for me it is also enligthening to hear what experts (activists and people who do work with survivors) say. If it's true that this trial has made victims withdraw their case from courts, that's very concerning, whatever the outcome of this case of two actors acting in court.


Proof of correlation?


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> it sounds like something is going on in the background




Exactly! I wondered how she would be able to pull off an appeal just based on the cash outlay?


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Exactly! I wondered how she would be able to pull off an appeal just based on the cash outlay?


that's a good question

edited to add


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jktgal said:


> I only watch snippets and and tiktoks, the fun part. But I am no expert on domestic abuse, so for me it is also enligthening to hear what experts (activists and people who do work with survivors) say. If it's true that this trial has made victims withdraw their case from courts, that's very concerning, whatever the outcome of this case of two actors acting in court.


That's what Amber's team want you to believe. If anything AMBER makes victims afraid or reluctant to report DV.
And this is why it was very important that the trial was made public so that we can see ourselves what a liar and abuser Amber is.


----------



## pixiejenna

I love that this judge is taking no ish. Amber has to pay and pay a 6% bond in order to appeal. And nothing is sealed.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> that's a good question
> 
> edited to add



Elaine's delay tactics didn't work


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> I love that this judge is taking no ish. Amber has to pay and pay a 6% bond in order to appeal. And nothing is sealed.


Well if she's had to listen to this case for 18 months I don't blame her.  I listened or paid mild to moderate attention for about 3 weeks and I'm done with it.


----------



## bag-princess

Judge makes jury's $10.3M award official in Depp-Heard trial
					

The judge in the Johnny Depp-Amber Heard defamation trial has made a jury’s multimillion-dollar award official




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Elaine's delay tactics didn't work


That was so funny.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Exactly! I wondered how she would be able to pull off an appeal just based on the cash outlay?



I'm thinking that someone may give Amber the money but
there is also this I found on youtube. 


There was a video that I watched and in  the comments sections this was posted

_"We had a huge discussion yesterday on Twitter with various lawyers, including ones who practice in VA, trying to get to the bottom of the appeal bond issue.

After much reading of statutes and case law, we think the set up is this...  

There are two separate things, the appeal bond, and the judgement bond.  

If you just want to appeal, you put up $500 (the appeal bond).  

However an appeal does not create a 'stay' (that is to say all legal proceedings are put on hold) so JD can still seek to enforce the judgement through the various options (garnishing, 3rd party recovery orders etc) even whilst AH is appealing.  

So if AH wishes to stop the judgement being enforced pending any appeal, she would have to pay the judgment amount into court; and also add the interest as it accrues (the judgment bond)  

That money is held on escrow.  If AH is successful on appeal she gets it back.  If AH loses the appeal the court hands the money over to JD.

The bond is the full amount of the judgment i.e $10.3m.   In VA you can't set-off the amount by discounting any sums you may be owed from a counter judgement.  

Hope that clarifies things a bit."_


----------



## Sferics

Traminer said:


> 2 out of 3 are completely neutral



What does that refer to?


----------



## bag-princess

Johnny Depp dons a suede fringe jacket and styles his hair in braids
					

The movie, director by French filmmaker Maiwenn Le Besco, sees the actor portray King Louie XV and will be his first movie since winning his defamation trail against Amber Heard.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Johnny Depp dons a suede fringe jacket and styles his hair in braids
> 
> 
> The movie, director by French filmmaker Maiwenn Le Besco, sees the actor portray King Louie XV and will be his first movie since winning his defamation trail against Amber Heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Phew, his style is just hard to beat - perhaps Bam Magera could be a competitor.


----------



## octopus17

He looks as if he's lost a bit of weight and cleaned himself up a little bit?


----------



## uhpharm01

Look at Adam Waldman's comment on the bottom tweet in the box.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm glad gofundme banned her. I don't think that she would be able to get that much in donations. She is not a charity and the fact that she thinks that others should pay her legal fees for crimes she's committed is disgustingly entitled.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sferics said:


> Phew, his style is just hard to beat - perhaps Bam Magera could be a competitor.


He looks like he's trying to compete with Willie Nelson.


----------



## Charles

uhpharm01 said:


> Look at Adam Waldman's comment on the bottom tweet in the box.




To be clear, Amber wasn't banned from GoFundMe.  They're fake GoFundMes that were shut down.


----------



## uhpharm01

Charles said:


> To be clear, Amber wasn't banned from GoFundMe.  They're fake GoFundMes that were shut down.


I understand why Amber wasn't banned from GoFuneMe. I just didn't know how to post the bottom tweet without posting the tweet at the top. I was only interested in posting the information at the bottom which was Adam Waldman's comment with the Australia Flag that he posted when someone asked him were was he and he posted the Australia flag because he is in Australia right now. .   I understand that the GoFundMe account was shut down because it was started without Amber Heard's approval and also without Amber's legal team's approval. Thank you

Edited to Add: That you-tuber that made that video, I just wished that he didn't make just clickbait titles for his video.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> He looks like he's trying to compete with Willie Nelson.





this tickled me greatly!! 


on another note.........another weekend with a "pirates" marathon!!    i have lost count how many times it is now since the end of the trial.


----------



## lallybelle

uhpharm01 said:


>




They originally wanted like 86000 or something like that. They wanted him to pay the costs for them having to produce documents for discovery in the trial. The Judge gave them much less, saying they got a Cadallac when they could have bought a Ford. LOL In other words they didn't have to hire such fancy attorney's that charged them way too much for a simple discovery motion.

As Emily said, way worth it for Johnny because if they hadn't sought the documents and testimony, the whole Pledged vs Donated wouldn't have come up. They wouldn't have known about Musk donating in her name and also that the ACLU placed the Op-Ed in the first place as they were using her as a "spokesperson." Which all turned out to be very important at the trial.


----------



## uhpharm01

lallybelle said:


> They originally wanted like 86000 or something like that. They wanted him to pay the costs for them having to produce documents for discovery in the trial. The Judge gave them much less, saying they got a Cadallac when they could have bought a Ford. LOL In other words they didn't have to hire such fancy attorney's that charged them way too much for a simple discovery motion.
> 
> As Emily said, way worth it for Johnny because if they hadn't sought the documents and testimony, the whole Pledged vs Donated wouldn't have come up. They wouldn't have known about Musk donating in her name and also that the ACLU placed the Op-Ed in the first place as they were using her as a "spokesperson." Which all turned out to be very important at the trial.


Oh yeah I heard about how they at first wanted 86,000 dollars. so true about what Emily said.


Edited to add



"gile" they really meant to type "File"

*Amber Heard’s attorneys ask court to set aside defamation verdict*









						Amber Heard’s attorneys ask court to set aside defamation verdict
					

In a wide-ranging court memorandum, attorneys for the




					www.courthousenews.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Because Amber is one to beat a dead horse she’s back at it again. Now she’s filed a post trial motion to have the verdict dismissed due to improper juror service specifically juror #15. Now she’s claiming that the age of the juror doesn’t match the list and was an imposter.


----------



## Chanbal

It's not over! I wonder who chooses the pictures for DM.   









						Amber Heard demands that defamation verdict be overturned
					

Lawyers representing Heard, 36, filed the motion on Friday on the grounds that the verdict that she had defamed Depp, 59, was not supported by evidence.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanbal said:


> It's not over! I wonder who chooses the pictures for DM.
> View attachment 5440491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard demands that defamation verdict be overturned
> 
> 
> Lawyers representing Heard, 36, filed the motion on Friday on the grounds that the verdict that she had defamed Depp, 59, was not supported by evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


yep it's no over but I don't think that Judge will agree to this









						Amber Heard’s attorneys ask court to set aside defamation verdict
					

In a wide-ranging court memorandum, attorneys for the




					www.courthousenews.com


----------



## Deleted 698298

OMG. She’s one angry - expletive here -for the sake of her poor child she should just move on and try mindfulness for a change.
in the mean time in another world…Are the rumours true that JD’s back doing pirates again?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that she’s lashing out because Johnny has happily moved on from this hot mess. Him not giving a eff about her and it’s is killing her. Typical narcissist move to try to lure him back in by any means necessary.  I think a big part of him hopping on a plane to another country was to minimize his exposure to her and whatever stunts she was destined to play after loosing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Because Amber is one to beat a dead horse she’s back at it again. Now she’s filed a post trial motion to have the verdict dismissed due to improper juror service specifically juror #15. Now she’s claiming that the age of the juror doesn’t match the list and was an imposter.


She's cray cray. But I've got popcorn in the world.


----------



## bag-mania

Amber Heard's Insurance Co. Says It's Not Responsible for Paying Johnny Depp's Verdict
					

Amber Heard wants her insurance company to cover a portion of the verdict Johnny Depp won against her, but the insurance co. says Amber's own conduct allows them to tell her to pound sand.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Amber Heard's Insurance Co. Says It's Not Responsible for Paying Johnny Depp's Verdict
> 
> 
> Amber Heard wants her insurance company to cover a portion of the verdict Johnny Depp won against her, but the insurance co. says Amber's own conduct allows them to tell her to pound sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



love it!!


----------



## m_ichele

Amber Heard Asks for Mistrial in Johnny Depp Defamation Case After an Alleged Juror Mix-Up
					

Amber Heard says the wrong juror showed up for her trial with Johnny Depp, and wants the verdict to be declared a mistrial




					people.com


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

*Johnny Depp donates earnings from NFT sale to charity associated with Amber Heard*









						Johnny Depp donates earnings from NFT sale to charity associated with Amber Heard
					

One of the four beneficiaries of the ‘nearly $800,000’ in proceeds was the Children’s Hospital of Los Angeles




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## uhpharm01

This was tweeted out in reference to Amber's legal team filing more documents about juror #15


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber is being sued by her insurance company now lol. They do not want to pay for the settlement because they are not liable for a willful act of the insured. 









						Insurance Company Sues Amber Heard to Keep from Paying for Johnny Depp Judgment and Legal Fees
					

An insurance company has sued Amber Heard in an effort to avoid paying ex-husband Johnny Depp's multi-million dollar defamation judgment against her.




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Amber is being sued by her insurance company now lol. They do not want to pay for the settlement because they are not liable for a willful act of the insured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insurance Company Sues Amber Heard to Keep from Paying for Johnny Depp Judgment and Legal Fees
> 
> 
> An insurance company has sued Amber Heard in an effort to avoid paying ex-husband Johnny Depp's multi-million dollar defamation judgment against her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com



 


I knew this was coming once I heard that her insurance company was paying her legal fees. This is a hot mess because there is two insurance companies involved in paying her legal fees. The insurance paid for some lawyers and Amber didn't like them and didn't trust them so she fired them and got Elaine and company as her lawyers instead.

on a different note things are getting hot in Australia for Amber Heard


according to this lawyer Depp vs Heard verdict is still safe


----------



## scarlet555

pixiejenna said:


> Amber is being sued by her insurance company now lol. They do not want to pay for the settlement because they are not liable for a willful act of the insured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insurance Company Sues Amber Heard to Keep from Paying for Johnny Depp Judgment and Legal Fees
> 
> 
> An insurance company has sued Amber Heard in an effort to avoid paying ex-husband Johnny Depp's multi-million dollar defamation judgment against her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com


 Lol, Karma…
this crazy woman does not know how to shut it, people come back from many scandals, they listen to their publicist and HR …. They stay QUIET to let the storm die down.


----------



## lallybelle

I got a little nervous when I saw there was a separate filing on the juror. But I saw the tweet above when law & lumber tweeted it. He is a Virginia lawyer and attended much of the trial in person. I trust he knows what he is talking about re the law he cited.

She can't shut up because she desperately wants everyone to say she is right. She's held herself out as #metoo victim and became a spokesperson for the ACLU about the cause. Many victim advocates etc still believe her because it's "just the patriarchy taking down a woman". Instead of coping with the fact that their pet project was a liar. That's why they were so desperate to have the UK trial in. They wanted it as proof that SHE won (when it was actually the Sun) EEEELLLLAINNEEE knows the reasons it can't be brought in, didn't stop her from still babbling about it in the motion to dismiss. *SMH*

For those who don't know much about the UK case or ruling or want to understand Judge A's ruling that it couldn't come in, I recommend watching this video by Emily D. Baker. She breaks it down.


----------



## pixiejenna

uhpharm01 said:


> I knew this was coming once I heard that her insurance company was paying her legal fees. This is a hot mess because there is two insurance companies involved in paying her legal fees. The insurance paid for some lawyers and Amber didn't like them and didn't trust them so she fired them and got Elaine and company as her lawyers instead.
> 
> on a different note things are getting hot in Australia for Amber Heard
> 
> 
> according to this lawyer Depp vs Heard verdict is still safe




I’ve heard a while back that Australia was still pursuing a case against her for bringing her dogs in. I don’t know what will really come from it I can’t see her being extradited for this. More like a permanent ban from the country, if she ever entered she’d be taken into custody right away. I guess lots of movies and shows are filmed there so if she had a acting career left(which we all know she doesn’t at this point) she would be limited by this.  I don’t understand why they aren’t pursuing a case for glassing as well. She cut off his finger with a liquor bottle that’s a serious offense I’m Australia. 

I didn’t know that it was two insurance companies involved with her legal fees. Either way I’m sure whoever wrote those policies got thier a$$ handed too them lol.




scarlet555 said:


> Lol, Karma…
> this crazy woman does not know how to shut it, people come back from many scandals, they listen to their publicist and HR …. They stay QUIET to let the storm die down.



Because narcissists can never be wrong.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve heard a while back that Australia was still pursuing a case against her for bringing her dogs in. I don’t know what will really come from it I can’t see her being extradited for this. More like a permanent ban from the country, if she ever entered she’d be taken into custody right away. I guess lots of movies and shows are filmed there so if she had a acting career left(which we all know she doesn’t at this point) she would be limited by this.  I* don’t understand why they aren’t pursuing a case for glassing as well. She cut off his finger with a liquor bottle that’s a serious offense I’m Australia.*
> 
> I didn’t know that it was two insurance companies involved with her legal fees. Either way I’m sure whoever wrote those policies got thier a$$ handed too them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because narcissists can never be wrong.


I heard that it was commercial insurance that she had on her house.

Edited to add

Both Johnny and Amber refuse to open a criminal case in Australia. Therefore there won't be a police investigation.
















I agree with you about narcissists

In reference to the Brooks vs Depp case there is a final status conference tomorrow


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's an update about the Brooks vs Depp case, there was a settlement


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## scarlet555

uhpharm01 said:


>




So soon, already dropped from the bus….


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

scarlet555 said:


> So soon, already dropped from the bus….



Amber doesn't at all seem to *care* for anyone. Typical narcisstic personality. I do hope her daughter gets all the love and affection she needs...


----------



## uhpharm01

scarlet555 said:


> So soon, already dropped from the bus….


yep









						Amber Heard Shut Down by Judge for Jury Fraud Claim in Depp Case
					

Amber Heard lost what may have been her best argument for a new trial ... because the judge has just slammed the gavel on her claim that one of the jurors committed fraud.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lallybelle

LOL total smackdown. Good.


----------



## scarlet555

Amber Heard Shut Down by Judge for Jury Fraud Claim in Depp Case
					

Amber Heard lost what may have been her best argument for a new trial ... because the judge has just slammed the gavel on her claim that one of the jurors committed fraud.




					www.tmz.com
				



[/QUOTE]

as expected... 

can't wait to see what Australia decides to do, she pissed off enough people...


----------



## Addicted to bags

An entertainment lawyer at 2:20 minutes makes some great points.

Elaine will file another motion saying the judge is biased


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> An entertainment lawyer at 2:20 minutes makes some great points.
> 
> Elaine will file another motion saying the judge is biased



yep its still not going to work lmao


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> yep its still not going to work lmao


Amber will still make her try tho


----------



## Luvbolide

Addicted to bags said:


> An entertainment lawyer at 2:20 minutes makes some great points.
> 
> Elaine will file another motion saying the judge is biased





If Amber’s counsel try that, the judge should sanction them at least $10,000!!!  The time for the procedure for challenging a judge as biased is looong gone.  Even longer than the period for raising an issue about an “inappropriate” juror!  Or whatever that foolishness was about!


----------



## dangerouscurves




----------



## bag-princess

Johnny Depp pens foreword to children's book by Make-A-Wish survivor
					

Johnny Depp met cancer survivor Katie Vandrilla in 2011 when he granted her a 'wish' via Make-A-Wish while filming Tim Burton's Dark Shadows.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> If Amber’s counsel try that, the judge should sanction them at least $10,000!!!  The time for the procedure for challenging a judge as biased is looong gone.  Even longer than the period for raising an issue about an “inappropriate” juror!  Or whatever that foolishness was about!


She finally filed her appeal





@Addicted to bags


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> She finally filed her appeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Addicted to bags



I wonder how she came up with the appeal "$$deposit$$" so to speak? I'm smh as I don't know what she thinks her legal basis for an appeal is other than she didn't like the outcome?


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I wonder how she came up with the "$$deposit$$" so to speak? I'm smh as I don't know what she thinks her legal basis for an appeal is other than she didn't like the outcome?


Depp''s legal team made a statement



basically she is using her first amendment rights as a defense, lmao. just look at the bottom tweet. It's not going to get approved for an appeal. IMO.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Johnny Depp pens foreword to children's book by Make-A-Wish survivor
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp met cancer survivor Katie Vandrilla in 2011 when he granted her a 'wish' via Make-A-Wish while filming Tim Burton's Dark Shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk




@Addicted to bags


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> @Addicted to bags



I heard this on the LawCrimeNetwork podcast today. I'm rooting for him. She's not the only one who can appeal


----------



## octopus17

Honest to goodness, when will it stop?? 

Absolute nightmare...


----------



## scarlet555

Addicted to bags said:


> I heard this on the LawCrimeNetwork podcast today. I'm rooting for him. She's not the only one who can *appeal*


Right two can play this game, if she is insistent on dragging it on, then why not.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> @Addicted to bags



I am curious how she's paying for the lawyers on this appeal, never mind the cost for the appeal bond ($8.3 mil) if she passes the first stage. I read that she spent at least $3 million on Elaine and the legal team for the trial.


----------



## Luvbolide

Part of what goes on with appeals is that they can be used as a bargaining chip during the appeals process.  It basically gives you a card to trade.  This first step is filing a notice of appeal.  It is simply saying “we are going to file an appeal” and a bunch of deadlines are now triggered.  The biggest of those deadlines (to us anyway) is the filing of the briefs.  I don’t know the briefing schedule in Virginia, unfortunately so can’t help there.  

But it can take awhile to get to the briefs.  The case needs to be transferred to the appellate court by the trial court, which can take awhile.  (Up to 3 months in Calif, for example.). Basically all of the documents in the court’s file needs to be packed up and sent to the appellate court.  Not sure if Virginia has electronic filing which should make the process quicker and easier.  The transcript of the trial also needs to be certified and sent over to the appellate court.  Then the briefing can begin.

Once the opening briefs are filed, the lawyers will be able to review them and then make a judgment about how strong they think the other side’s case is. Then it is easier to make decisions about whether they want to talk settlement and what kind of money they could accept/offer.

It will be interesting to see what Amber’s lawyers come up with.  So far the issues they have raised post-verdict haven’t amounted to anything.  Can’t help but be skeptical about the odds of them finding error(s), but time will tell.


----------



## Luvbolide

Addicted to bags said:


> I am curious how she's paying for the lawyers on this appeal, never mind the cost for the appeal bond ($8.3 mil) if she passes the first stage. I read that she spent at least $3 million on Elaine and the legal team for the trial.



Holy cow, that is a lot of money!  She apparently has 2 insurance policies, both of which had a duty to defend and both of them have filed a case in California asking that a judge find that the policies are void because her actions were intentional and malicious and at least as to one of them, she did not cooperate in her defense.  

Amber will have to get a California lawyer to fight those 2 suits as well.

She is in a bad situation!


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I am curious how she's paying for the lawyers on this appeal, never mind the cost for the appeal bond ($8.3 mil) if she passes the first stage. I read that she spent at least $3 million on Elaine and the legal team for the trial.


I heard that she spent at least 6 millions on Elaine and col for the lawsuit with Depp. Amber said that on the stand during the trial. I was like oh wow. 6 million dollars.  We all know that Amber is a bad client, that alone is hard to work with.


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> Holy cow, that is a lot of money!  She apparently has 2 insurance policies, both of which had a duty to defend and both of them have filed a case in California asking that a judge find that the policies are void because her actions were intentional and malicious and at least as to one of them, she did not cooperate in her defense.
> 
> Amber will have to get a California lawyer to fight those 2 suits as well.
> 
> She is in a bad situation!


she didn't even use the lawyers that the insurance had hired for her and went and got Elaine and company instead.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that she spent at least 6 millions on Elaine and col for the lawsuit with Depp. Amber said that on the stand during the trial. I was like oh wow. 6 million dollars.  We all know that Amber is a bad client, that alone is hard to work with.


Amber said she spent 6 million? I got my figures from this Newsweek article which based the fees from what other lawyers calculated. https://www.newsweek.com/price-johnny-depp-amber-heard-lawyers-trial-1710442 Who knows, $3 or $6 million but that is a boatload of money! That's why I'm trying to figure out how she'd pay attorneys this go around if the appellate court don't shut down her claim.

I bet AH is a nightmare client to work with


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Amber said she spent 6 million? I got my figures from this Newsweek article which based the fees from what other lawyers calculated. https://www.newsweek.com/price-johnny-depp-amber-heard-lawyers-trial-1710442 Who knows, $3 or $6 million but that is a boatload of money! That's why I'm trying to figure out how she'd pay attorneys this go around if the appellate court don't shut down her claim.
> 
> I bet AH is a nightmare client to work with


oh okay I see about the 3 or 6 million dollars, you're right it's a lot of money either way you go. That's a good question about how is she going to pay Elaine and company, lmao. I just don't see Amber's appeal request getting approved based on things that I've read on online.

also one insurance company is suing the other insurance company. 









						Kate Moss Says She Testified at Johnny Depp Trial Because She Believes in Truth
					

Kate Moss opened up about her critical testimony in the Johnny Depp/Amber Heard trial, and she says it's as simple as honoring your duty to be a truth-teller.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lallybelle

Addicted to bags said:


> Amber said she spent 6 million? I got my figures from this Newsweek article which based the fees from what other lawyers calculated. https://www.newsweek.com/price-johnny-depp-amber-heard-lawyers-trial-1710442 Who knows, $3 or $6 million but that is a boatload of money! That's why I'm trying to figure out how she'd pay attorneys this go around if the appellate court don't shut down her claim.
> 
> I bet AH is a nightmare client to work with


She actually said 6 million on the stand. It caused some ruckus and objections in court at the time. 

Most commentators seem to believe she was directing her legal team at all times and some of the "gaffes" Elaine & co made were directly because of the way she insisted they try the case.


----------



## uhpharm01

lallybelle said:


> *She actually said 6 million on the stand. It caused some ruckus and objections in court at the time.*
> 
> Most commentators seem to believe she was directing her legal team at all times and some of the "gaffes" Elaine & co made were directly because of the way she insisted they try the case.


yep, I've been trying to find some video clips of this like short video clips but I've seen too busy to do that right now.


----------



## Luvbolide

lallybelle said:


> She actually said 6 million on the stand. It caused some ruckus and objections in court at the time.
> 
> Most commentators seem to believe she was directing her legal team at all times and some of the "gaffes" Elaine & co made were directly because of the way she insisted they try the case.



Ugh - client from hell!


----------



## bag-princess

lallybelle said:


> She actually said 6 million on the stand. It caused some ruckus and objections in court at the time.
> 
> Most commentators seem to believe she was directing her legal team at all times and some of the "gaffes" Elaine & co made *were directly because of the way she insisted they try the case.*




i definitely can believe that!


----------



## bag-princess

‘She doesn’t owe Amber Heard anything’: Evan Rachel Wood Distances Herself From Aquaman Actress, Seemingly Compares Her With Disgraced Producer Harvey Weinstein - Animated Times
					

After supporting Amber Heard, Evan Rachel Wood withdrew her support from the actress and faced backlash from the internet.




					www.animatedtimes.com


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


>



Oh Amber... you just can't stop can you?


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber will never stop. I don’t blame him for filing for a appeal after she did. If you want to be difficult we can be too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber has now filed for bankruptcy silly little girl filing for bankruptcy or pledging it won’t make the settlement go away you still have to pay Johnny lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Amber Heard Declares Bankruptcy: Unable To Pay Johnny Depp
					

Amber Heard's financial status is bad following the trial against her ex-husband Johnny Deep, but the actress filed for bankruptcy



					guardian.ng
				




So she didn't like the verdict and filed for an appeal. Now she says she has no money so the verdict should be declared null and void? What planet does she live on? She never considered she could lose the case? When she wrote the article, AH never considered the consequences? Did she think her copious charm (being very facetious) would work when she lied on the stand? Again I have to ask, how is she going to pay the attorney's for the appeal? She's so delusional! I guess she's trying to drag this out but to what end?


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Amber Heard Declares Bankruptcy: Unable To Pay Johnny Depp
> 
> 
> Amber Heard's financial status is bad following the trial against her ex-husband Johnny Deep, but the actress filed for bankruptcy
> 
> 
> 
> guardian.ng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she didn't like the verdict and filed for an appeal. Now she says she has no money so the verdict should be declared null and void? What planet does she live on? *She never considered she could lose the case?* When she wrote the article, AH never considered the consequences? Did she think her copious charm (being very facetious) would work when she lied on the stand? Again I have to ask, how is she going to pay the attorney's for the appeal? She's so delusional! I guess she's trying to drag this out but to what end?



i don’t think a she did from the looks on her face as she sat there knowing she was lying!


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Amber has now filed for bankruptcy silly little girl filing for bankruptcy or pledging it won’t make the settlement go away you still have to pay Johnny lol.



she sure does!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> i don’t think a she did from the looks on her face as she sat there knowing she was lying!


I agree.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Amber Heard Declares Bankruptcy: Unable To Pay Johnny Depp
> 
> 
> Amber Heard's financial status is bad following the trial against her ex-husband Johnny Deep, but the actress filed for bankruptcy
> 
> 
> 
> guardian.ng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she didn't like the verdict and filed for an appeal. Now she says she has no money so the verdict should be declared null and void? What planet does she live on? She never considered she could lose the case? *When she wrote the article, AH never considered the consequences?* Did she think her copious charm (being very facetious) would work when she lied on the stand? Again I have to ask, how is she going to pay the attorney's for the appeal? She's so delusional! I guess she's trying to drag this out but to what end?


I think that she did, because she got the policy before article was published. If I can find the tweets about the time line of the two policies, I will post it here. That's a really good question who is going to pay attorney's fee if she is given appeal.


----------



## scarlet555

in other good news: I was not aware he was such an artist!









						Johnny Depp Makes Over $3.6 Million After Debut Art Collection Sells Out in Hours
					

The Castle Fine Art gallery said Johnny Depp's work was their "fastest-selling collection to date"




					people.com


----------



## bag-princess

scarlet555 said:


> in other good news: I was not aware he was such an artist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Makes Over $3.6 Million After Debut Art Collection Sells Out in Hours
> 
> 
> The Castle Fine Art gallery said Johnny Depp's work was their "fastest-selling collection to date"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com





i was aware from seeing some of his art a few years ago - and he just keeps getting better!


----------



## Addicted to bags

scarlet555 said:


> in other good news: I was not aware he was such an artist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Makes Over $3.6 Million After Debut Art Collection Sells Out in Hours
> 
> 
> The Castle Fine Art gallery said Johnny Depp's work was their "fastest-selling collection to date"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Those are really good and it's got to piss AH off that he can make money off his other talents besides acting.


----------



## pixiejenna

Im pretty sure the fact that Johnny breathes is enough to piss Amber off. But making 3 mill without trying to is just the icing on the cake lol. And in all honesty her BS trial is probably why they sold so fast, his fans want to support him. Hell even that woman from 90 day fiancé made $100,000 selling farts in a jar. Amber has nothing of value left at this point which makes me worry for her daughters well being.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> *Im pretty sure the fact that Johnny breathes is enough to piss Amber off.* But making 3 mill without trying to is just the icing on the cake lol. And in all honesty her BS trial is probably why they sold so fast, his fans want to support him. Hell even that woman from 90 day fiancé made $100,000 selling farts in a jar. Amber has nothing of value left at this point which makes me worry for her daughters well being.




    ITA with you!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Finally the documents from the case have been unsealed




Elaine was being so messy with Ben chew


----------



## uhpharm01

There are rumors going around that Ms. Heard has filed for bankruptcy.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> There are rumors going around that Ms. Heard has filed for bankruptcy.





yeah someone posted that a few days ago.  she is a mess!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> yeah someone posted that a few days ago.  she is a mess!


He really hooked up with a crazy loser!


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber has now sold her home for over 1 mill she basically doubled her money she paid around 500,000 for it. While it’s a good turnaround how much will be left after taxes? Also where TF is she going live?

Tons of people are going to town over the unsealing of the court documents. Some of the more interesting bits are Amber wanted to testify on camera about her “sexual assault” but didn’t want Johnnys rebuttal to be filmed. Their marriage counselors notes were largely redacted but confirm that Amber is the violent one and Johnny constantly retreated. Her team was trying to force one of Johnnys old lawyers to testify knowing that he has dementia, I think he passed before they went to trial. Her own lawyer confirmed that she was a stripper (not really a bad thing but Amber lies about it) lol. Her legal team wanted hide the following things from the jury her arrest for DV, pleading guilty to lying in Australia case, Amber lying to US DOH, Amber’s juvenile record’s, her involvement in a friends death, and her general criminal record. Ellen lied to the jury claiming that AH was paying for her legal bills out of pocket when she wasn’t and then wanted to hide how they were being paid. Her team requested depositions and then refused to take them to prevent Depps witnesses to be able to testify. I’m sure so much more will be coming out soon.


----------



## scarlet555

pixiejenna said:


> Amber has now sold her home for over 1 mill she basically doubled her money she paid around 500,000 for it. While it’s a good turnaround how much will be left after taxes? Also where TF is she going live?
> 
> Tons of people are going to town over the unsealing of the court documents. Some of the more interesting bits are Amber wanted to testify on camera about her “sexual assault” but didn’t want Johnnys rebuttal to be filmed. Their marriage counselors notes were largely redacted but confirm that Amber is the violent one and Johnny constantly retreated. Her team was trying to force one of Johnnys old lawyers to testify knowing that he has dementia, I think he passed before they went to trial. Her own lawyer confirmed that she was a stripper (not really a bad thing but Amber lies about it) lol. Her legal team wanted hide the following things from the jury her arrest for DV, pleading guilty to lying in Australia case, Amber lying to US DOH, Amber’s juvenile record’s, her involvement in a friends death, and her general criminal record. Ellen lied to the jury claiming that AH was paying for her legal bills out of pocket when she wasn’t and then wanted to hide how they were being paid. Her team requested depositions and then refused to take them to prevent Depps witnesses to be able to testify. I’m sure so much more will be coming out soon.


Thanks for the run down!


----------



## Aminamina

AH: An art of fcuking it all up.
WOW


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Amber has now sold her home for over 1 mill she basically doubled her money she paid around 500,000 for it. While it’s a good turnaround how much will be left after taxes? Also where TF is she going live?
> 
> Tons of people are going to town over the unsealing of the court documents. Some of the more interesting bits are Amber wanted to testify on camera about her “sexual assault” but didn’t want Johnnys rebuttal to be filmed. Their marriage counselors notes were largely redacted but confirm that Amber is the violent one and Johnny constantly retreated. Her team was trying to force one of Johnnys old lawyers to testify knowing that he has dementia, I think he passed before they went to trial. Her own lawyer confirmed that she was a stripper (not really a bad thing but Amber lies about it) lol. Her legal team wanted hide the following things from the jury her arrest for DV, pleading guilty to lying in Australia case, Amber lying to US DOH, Amber’s juvenile record’s, her involvement in a friends death, and her general criminal record. Ellen lied to the jury claiming that AH was paying for her legal bills out of pocket when she wasn’t and then wanted to hide how they were being paid. Her team requested depositions and then refused to take them to prevent Depps witnesses to be able to testify. I’m sure so much more will be coming out soon.


maybe she will couch surf like Elon
With her career, unless someone else is paying the bills, she might not be able to pay for the taxes maintenance on the home


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Amber has now sold her home for over 1 mill she basically doubled her money she paid around 500,000 for it. While it’s a good turnaround how much will be left after taxes? Also where TF is she going live?
> 
> Tons of people are going to town over the unsealing of the court documents. Some of the more interesting bits are Amber wanted to testify on camera about her “sexual assault” but didn’t want Johnnys rebuttal to be filmed. Their marriage counselors notes were largely redacted but confirm that Amber is the violent one and Johnny constantly retreated. Her team was trying to force one of Johnnys old lawyers to testify knowing that he has dementia, I think he passed before they went to trial. Her own lawyer confirmed that she was a stripper (not really a bad thing but Amber lies about it) lol. Her legal team wanted hide the following things from the jury her arrest for DV, pleading guilty to lying in Australia case, Amber lying to US DOH, Amber’s juvenile record’s, her involvement in a friends death, and her general criminal record. Ellen lied to the jury claiming that AH was paying for her legal bills out of pocket when she wasn’t and then wanted to hide how they were being paid. Her team requested depositions and then refused to take them to prevent Depps witnesses to be able to testify. I’m sure so much more will be coming out soon.


Isn't she hanging out with some guy in the Hampton's? I forgot his name.


----------



## Charles

Wonder why this link hasn't been posted yet??


----------



## uhpharm01

Charles said:


> Wonder why this link hasn't been posted yet??


----------



## uhpharm01

Charles said:


> Wonder why this link hasn't been posted yet??


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


>



After that pre-nup fight he still married her?!?   Talk about not reading the warning signs JD.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> After that pre-nup fight he still married her?!?   Talk about not reading the warning signs JD.


I agree and some of his friends had also told him not to marry her too. OMG.


----------



## Cinderlala

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree and some of his friends had also told him not to marry her too. OMG.


Those were good friends.  The relationship was nothing but a massive rebound---he seems to have been entirely destabilized by his breakup with Vanessa Paradis.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Im pretty sure the fact that Johnny breathes is enough to piss Amber off. But making 3 mill without trying to is just the icing on the cake lol. And in all honesty her BS trial is probably why they sold so fast, his fans want to support him. Hell even that woman from 90 day fiancé made $100,000 selling farts in a jar. Amber has nothing of value left at this point which makes me worry for her daughters well being.


FART FOR 100.000 DOLLARS?!?!


----------



## pixiejenna

dangerouscurves said:


> FART FOR 100.000 DOLLARS?!?!



Nope she sold them for $1000 a jar. After making over 6 figures she had to retire from selling fart. Eating too much food to make herself gassy lead her to the ER in pain. 









						'90 Day Fiancé's Stephanie Stops Selling Farts After Health Scare
					

The controversial '90 Day Fiancé' star experienced a heart attack scare that landed her in the hospital.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


>



Is this from a reputable source? I don't do social media anymore so I have no point of reference on whoever tweeted this.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this from a reputable source? I don't do social media anymore so I have no point of reference on whoever tweeted this.


The info in the bottom tweet is from House in the Habit, who is Jessica. I think she is a really good source and doesn't show everything she has and only what she can confirm. I think she's a reputable source. 









						Depp Vs. Heard / Pt. 3
					

The Sex Parties




					jessicareedkraus.substack.com


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> The info in the bottom tweet is from House in the Habit, who is Jessica. I think she is a really good source and doesn't show everything she has and only what she can confirm. I think she's a reputable source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depp Vs. Heard / Pt. 3
> 
> 
> The Sex Parties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicareedkraus.substack.com


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


>


there is also this video too from this guy and this guy claims that he doesn't have the same sources as Jessica aka House in the Habit. House in the habit is the same one that showed information about Amber's new PR guy not so good past.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> The info in the bottom tweet is from House in the Habit, who is Jessica. I think she is a really good source and doesn't show everything she has and only what she can confirm. I think she's a reputable source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depp Vs. Heard / Pt. 3
> 
> 
> The Sex Parties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicareedkraus.substack.com


Sounds like Amber is quite the predator


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> there is also this video too from this guy and this guy claims that he doesn't have the same sources as Jessica aka House in the Habit. House in the habit is the same one that showed information about Amber's new PR guy not so good past.



Oh my! This is just getting weirder and weirder. Would they still be weird if they didn't have that much money?


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> Sounds like Amber is quite the predator



A real Ghislaine maxwell. Basically conforming my straight for pay theory on her lol.



dangerouscurves said:


> Oh my! This is just getting weirder and weirder. Would they still be weird if they didn't have that much money?



If they didn’t have money they wouldn’t have these kind of parties.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh my! This is just getting weirder and weirder. Would they still be weird if they didn't have that much money?


That video came out during the trial

Update on Amber's Australia situation right now


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> That video came out during the trial
> 
> Update on Amber's Australia situation right now





this post does a better job explaining what is going on with Amber;s situation when you brought those two dogs to Australia illegally.



@dangerouscurves

from 2018








						Elon Musk wore spikes and chains to ‘sex party’
					

The Tesla billionaire had quite the look at venture capitalist Steve Jurvetson’s bash, according to a new book.




					pagesix.com
				












						New Details About The Sex Party Elon Musk Allegedly Attended (And Why He Thought It Was A Costume Party)
					

The founder of Tesla and SpaceX went to a Silicon Valley sex party in June but apparently didn’t know it was a sex party.  “His impression was that it was a corporate party with a costume theme, not a ''sex party,'' and there was no indication that it would become one after he left,” his reps...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## uhpharm01

About the unsealed documents


----------



## bag-princess

Johnny Depp Signs New Deal With Dior To Come Back as Face of Sauvage Cologne
					

Johnny Depp signed a new contract to be the face of Dior's Sauvage men's fragrance.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

More good news for Johnny









						Johnny Depp Channels Controversial King Louis XV in 'Jeanne du Barry' First-Look — Variety
					

French filmmaker Maïwenn is teasing the first look at Johnny Depp as the controversial King Louis XV in “Jeanne du Barry,” a historical romance drama about a royal’s concubine.




					apple.news


----------



## uhpharm01

Update about the appeals for both Depp and Heard
Neither Depp or Heard has paid the optional suspension bond but both have paid $ 500 appeal bond that was required 


Part 3 about the unsealed documents


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> More good news for Johnny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp Channels Controversial King Louis XV in 'Jeanne du Barry' First-Look — Variety
> 
> 
> French filmmaker Maïwenn is teasing the first look at Johnny Depp as the controversial King Louis XV in “Jeanne du Barry,” a historical romance drama about a royal’s concubine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Sad news about the Owner of Hicksville


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this from a reputable source? I don't do social media anymore so I have no point of reference on whoever tweeted this.


Here's an update about the appeal
Elaine will not be on Amber's appeal team


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's an update about the appeal
> Elaine will not be on Amber's appeal team



Is there an expression for when you are released from being held hostage? Elaine is freeeee


----------



## pixiejenna

Wasn't Elaine lawyer #4? I feel like Amber is using this as a stalling tactic along with being a bad client. I can't imagine any lawyer wanting to take her as a client especially when she doesn't have the money to pay them.


----------



## lallybelle

So apparently the new lawyers are 1st amendment experts. Some commentators were saying it looks like they are not actually going to be challenging the damages or any wrongdoing by judge or jury but going back to the heart of Virgina's defamation clauses and trying to have the whole thing thrown out. which is going to be a ruff go according to @lawandlumber who is a virginia lawyer. It seems Virgina's statutes may be unusual overall to other states, but there is tons of president and he says the original judge (before Judge Penny A) made very detailed opinions as to why the statements could be defamatory under law and why the suit can move forward. He finds it very unlikely they'll successfully argue it. If you want details, I recommend natalielawyerchick's youtube stream from the other day where law and lumber joins her and they go through everything.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just saw this on Reddit lol. So Ambers new lawyer is the same lawyer that TMZ used when eliane filed an emergency hearing to prevent “rando” from testifying. She is literally hiring the people who worked against her lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Just saw this on Reddit lol. So Ambers new lawyer is the same lawyer that TMZ used when eliane filed an emergency hearing to prevent “rando” from testifying. She is literally hiring the people who worked against her lol.



Amber's new lawyers are from the same law firm as the TMZ lawyer was form.

the two new lawyers are David L. Axelrod and Jay Ward Brown and Rottenborn is still on the team




@lallybelle  I'll link the video that lallybelle is talking about it's a really good video for anyone is interested in that video. I don't think that Amber's appeal request will be approved but I'm not a lawyer.
Edited to add: yes  you're right that Virginia's  Defamation by Implication  does have a long precedence according to Rob. If anyone is wondering Rob is Law and Lumber.



@pixiejenna  David L. Axelrod is friendly with ACLU


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Just saw this on Reddit lol. So Ambers new lawyer is the same lawyer that TMZ used when eliane filed an emergency hearing to prevent “rando” from testifying. She is literally hiring the people who worked against her lol.



I just found out that David L. Axelrod  is Harvey Levin. Mmm..interestint.


----------



## Sferics

Does anybody know about some sms from Stephen Deuter in which Deuter addresses some violent behavior by JD?


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I just found out that David L. Axelrod  is Harvey Levin. Mmm..interestint.


Oops mistake, I just found out the David L Axelrod is Harvey Levin's lawyer. Harvey Levin has a tv show called TMZ., Just in case anyone is wondering who Harvey Levin is.


@Sferics  Are you talking to Amber Heard?!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> Does anybody know about some sms from Stephen Deuter in which Deuter addresses some violent behavior by JD?


This is from TMZ from 2016 and Stephen told TMZ that those SMS are fake








						Johnny Depp -- Assistant Says Texts Were Doctored (PHOTO)
					

Johnny Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, tells TMZ, the texts that were posted in which he allegedly apologized to Amber Heard for Johnny's violent behavior are heavily doctored ... and he never said Johnny attacked her.




					www.tmz.com
				






			https://www.laineygossip.com/Johnny-Depps-assistant--Stephen-Deuters--claims-Amber-Heard-text-messages-were-doctored/44060
		


Quote from the article linked above. 
Yesterday I posted about the texts allegedly exchanged between Amber Heard and Johnny Depp’s assistant, Stephen Deuters, that seem to corroborate her claims that Johnny abused her repeatedly. Click here for a refresher. Stephen has since spoken to TMZ, of course, insisting that the texts were doctored:


_*"Johnny Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, tells TMZ, the texts that were posted in which he allegedly apologized to Amber Heard for Johnny's violent behavior are heavily doctored ... and he never said Johnny attacked her. Deuters says he knows of no acts of abuse toward Amber at the hands of Johnny and has never made such a claim to anyone. He adds, Johnny has never been violent toward anyone he knows.
Deuters says the texts themselves are suspicious because they don't even show a date. Bottom line ... he says he will testify under oath he never had a conversation about alleged violence with Amber."*_



Here is Stephen's statement from 2019


----------



## scarlet555

How easy is it to doctor fake sms?


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> This is from TMZ from 2016 and Stephen told TMZ that those SMS are fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp -- Assistant Says Texts Were Doctored (PHOTO)
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, tells TMZ, the texts that were posted in which he allegedly apologized to Amber Heard for Johnny's violent behavior are heavily doctored ... and he never said Johnny attacked her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.laineygossip.com/Johnny-Depps-assistant--Stephen-Deuters--claims-Amber-Heard-text-messages-were-doctored/44060
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from the article linked above.
> Yesterday I posted about the texts allegedly exchanged between Amber Heard and Johnny Depp’s assistant, Stephen Deuters, that seem to corroborate her claims that Johnny abused her repeatedly. Click here for a refresher. Stephen has since spoken to TMZ, of course, insisting that the texts were doctored:
> 
> 
> _*"Johnny Depp's assistant, Stephen Deuters, tells TMZ, the texts that were posted in which he allegedly apologized to Amber Heard for Johnny's violent behavior are heavily doctored ... and he never said Johnny attacked her. Deuters says he knows of no acts of abuse toward Amber at the hands of Johnny and has never made such a claim to anyone. He adds, Johnny has never been violent toward anyone he knows.
> Deuters says the texts themselves are suspicious because they don't even show a date. Bottom line ... he says he will testify under oath he never had a conversation about alleged violence with Amber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Stephen's statement from 2019



Oh wow. Again, wow...


----------



## LittleStar88

Johnny Depp Appears at MTV VMAs as Moonman, Face Only
					

Johnny Depp appears as Moonman at MTV Video Music Awards ... although, it was just his face that showed up.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

If anyone here is wondering how the appeal process will play out here is a video about some commonly asked questions


----------



## Addicted to bags

Johnny Depp is dating his married lawyer from UK defamation trial — Fox News
					

Johnny Depp has a new romance with attorney Joelle Rich, a London-based mother of two who represented him in his U.K. defamation trial against a British newspaper.




					apple.news


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Johnny Depp is dating his married lawyer from UK defamation trial — Fox News
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp has a new romance with attorney Joelle Rich, a London-based mother of two who represented him in his U.K. defamation trial against a British newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


so the rumors were true but it's wasn't Camilla but it was this lady. I'm shocked.


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw that he’s dating his UK lawyer but didn’t know that she is married wow.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> so the rumors were true but it's wasn't Camilla but it was this lady. I'm shocked.


I just hope he’s found someone who’s mentally stable and not a user like AH.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> I just hope he’s found someone who’s mentally stable and not a user like AH.
> 
> @


I agree.



pixiejenna said:


> I saw that he’s dating his UK lawyer but didn’t know that she is married wow.


She's getting a divorce now.


----------



## uhpharm01

Update on the appeal process, Depp's Legal team has filed some paperwork for his side and it was updated on the Fairfax court website.


----------



## uhpharm01

The briefs are due on Nov 2 

These are the assignment of errors


----------



## uhpharm01

Please read the bottom tweet


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this ornament pop up on FB and had to share here lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

update about the appeal process right now, Depp has added three more things to the items to the assignment of errors


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> Holy cow, that is a lot of money!  She apparently has 2 insurance policies, both of which had a duty to defend and both of them have filed a case in California asking that a judge find that the policies are void because her actions were intentional and malicious and at least as to one of them, she did not cooperate in her defense.
> 
> Amber will have to get a California lawyer to fight those 2 suits as well.
> 
> She is in a bad situation!


Here's an update about the lawsuit from the insurance company


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> I saw that he’s dating his UK lawyer but didn’t know that she is married wow.





The briefs for the appeals is due for both sides and Depp and his legal team have already filed theirs


----------



## LittleStar88

Johnny Depp to Make Guest Appearance in Rihanna's Savage X Fenty Show
					

Johnny Depp is a wanted man in just about every lane Hollywood has to offer these days, and he's about to make a guest appearance in a huge show -- orchestrated by Rihanna!




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Luvbolide

Not sure what the heck this is because I can’t see the entire caption of the doc, nor can I read more than a couple of fragments of sentences.  But a couple of points - there is no “jurisdictional infirmity” until the judge says there is one.  I have never heard of someone claiming that a court has no jurisction over them because they don’t live anywhere.  It is one thing to say that a court has no jurisdiction because I don’t live in and I am not domiciled in X state, which there is plenty of law on, and quite another thing to say that I don’t live anywhere so I can’t be sued anywhere.

From what little I could see if the caption, this is just a stipulation extending AH’s time to respond to the first amended  complaint.  A stip is just a written agreement between parties signed by each side’s counsel and sometimes also signed by the judge.

I don’t see anything about agreeing to a dismissal and I can’t imagine why the ins company would agree to one.

Just to make it a bit more confusing, there are a couple of kinds of dismissals - in one the plaintiff (person who filed suit) can dismiss the case and agree to never bring it again.  In another type, the plaintiff can dismiss a case but reserves the right to sue again.  So before one can say that the case is over, one must know the precise kind of dismissal that was filed.

This LauraB person is not a lawyer, is she?


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> Not sure what the heck this is because I can’t see the entire caption of the doc, nor can I read more than a couple of fragments of sentences.  But a couple of points - there is no “jurisdictional infirmity” until the judge says there is one.  I have never heard of someone claiming that a court has no jurisction over them because they don’t live anywhere.  It is one thing to say that a court has no jurisdiction because I don’t live in and I am not domiciled in X state, which there is plenty of law on, and quite another thing to say that I don’t live anywhere so I can’t be sued anywhere.
> 
> From what little I could see if the caption, this is just a stipulation extending AH’s time to respond to the first amended  complaint.  A stip is just a written agreement between parties signed by each side’s counsel and sometimes also signed by the judge.
> 
> I don’t see anything about agreeing to a dismissal and I can’t imagine why the ins company would agree to one.
> 
> Just to make it a bit more confusing, there are a couple of kinds of dismissals - in one the plaintiff (person who filed suit) can dismiss the case and agree to never bring it again.  In another type, the plaintiff can dismiss a case but reserves the right to sue again.  So before one can say that the case is over, one must know the precise kind of dismissal that was filed.
> 
> This LauraB person is not a lawyer, is she?


Valid points

No LauraB person isn't a lawyer. 

Thank you for your help. 









I'm going to stop listening to Laura B and I'm waiting for someone else to talk about this.


----------



## Chanbal




----------



## Luvbolide

uhpharm01 said:


> Valid points
> 
> No LauraB person isn't a lawyer.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655099
> 
> 
> I'm going to stop listening to Laura B and I'm waiting for someone else to talk about this.


Great that you found the whole document!  It is what I thought it was - NYM agrees to give AH an extension respond to the first amended complaint.  Ironically, we are at 11/17 and the extension only goes to 11/21.

I assume that AH is going to try to get the case dismissed because she can’t be served anywhere.  That motion would be the document now due on 11/21.  Lawyers for both sides are often required to talk to each other to see if they can come to an agreement before filing motions for a judge to decide.  It is always possible that they can also be feeling each other out regarding resolving the case.  Or they could be arguing with each other!  Can’t tell from what we have here.

That little clip above the stip is an entry done by a court clerk to go into the online docket.  Looks like somebody reserved time with the judge for her to decide a discovery dispute.  My bet is that the dispute being referred is just the discovery dispute and not the entire case, though it is a bit ambiguous, isn’t it?

Hopefully someone will get whatever is filed by 11/21 so we will know what is happening next!


----------



## uhpharm01

Amber Heard Countersues Insurance Co. Over Depp Verdict Policy
					

Amber Heard says her million-dollar insurance policy does, in fact, have to cover her in the Johnny Depp trial and verdict ... and she's asking a judge to confirm it.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Johnny's former lawyer is back on twitter now


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Johnny Depp is dating his married lawyer from UK defamation trial — Fox News
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp has a new romance with attorney Joelle Rich, a London-based mother of two who represented him in his U.K. defamation trial against a British newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news




I'm not sure if Amber Heard's legal team will be filing a brief but some friends of the court leaked this and it has let to be confirmed if this was submitted to the courts in Virginia.

This lady is an appellate court lawyer.


----------



## uhpharm01

Luvbolide said:


> Great that you found the whole document!  It is what I thought it was - NYM agrees to give AH an extension respond to the first amended complaint.  Ironically, we are at 11/17 and the extension only goes to 11/21.
> 
> I assume that AH is going to try to get the case dismissed because she can’t be served anywhere.  That motion would be the document now due on 11/21.  Lawyers for both sides are often required to talk to each other to see if they can come to an agreement before filing motions for a judge to decide.  It is always possible that they can also be feeling each other out regarding resolving the case.  Or they could be arguing with each other!  Can’t tell from what we have here.
> 
> That little clip above the stip is an entry done by a court clerk to go into the online docket.  Looks like somebody reserved time with the judge for her to decide a discovery dispute.  My bet is that the dispute being referred is just the discovery dispute and not the entire case, though it is a bit ambiguous, isn’t it?
> 
> Hopefully someone will get whatever is filed by 11/21 so we will know what is happening next!


there has been some movement on the case of Depp vs Heard. They have settled. I don't know what is going on with the lawsuit with the insurance companies right now. 








						Amber Heard and Johnny Depp Settle Defamation Case, She'll Pay $1 Million
					

Amber Heard is closing the book on the defamation case brought by her ex-husband, Johnny Depp -- a decision that's going to cost her 7 figures.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> there has been some movement on the case of Depp vs Heard. They have settled. I don't know what is going on with the lawsuit with the insurance companies right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard and Johnny Depp Settle Defamation Case, She'll Pay $1 Million
> 
> 
> Amber Heard is closing the book on the defamation case brought by her ex-husband, Johnny Depp -- a decision that's going to cost her 7 figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


kinda sad outcome for her as he obviously has a lot more money and I don't know how many millions she has to spare


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> there has been some movement on the case of Depp vs Heard. They have settled. I don't know what is going on with the lawsuit with the insurance companies right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Heard and Johnny Depp Settle Defamation Case, She'll Pay $1 Million
> 
> 
> Amber Heard is closing the book on the defamation case brought by her ex-husband, Johnny Depp -- a decision that's going to cost her 7 figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I believe I called this outcome months ago. He didn't want the money, he wanted his reputation back. And to get her out of his life forever was probably high on the list too


----------



## SouthTampa

sdkitty said:


> kinda sad outcome for her as he obviously has a lot more money and I don't know how many millions she has to spare


Her insurance carrier paid the one million.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## limom

SouthTampa said:


> Her insurance carrier paid the one million.


Does it fall under the home insurance umbrella?


----------



## SouthTampa

limom said:


> Does it fall under the home insurance umbrella?


I am not sure where I read it but the article said it was a negotiated settlement through her carrier.   I believe it a smart PR move on Johnny Deep's team to accept one million as full settlement and then donate the funds to charity.


----------



## limom

SouthTampa said:


> I am not sure where I read it but the article said it was a negotiated settlement through her carrier.   I believe it a smart PR move on Johnny Deep's team to accept one million as full settlement and then donate the funds to charity.


Agreed 100%. They were no winners in that trial( besides the lawyers,imo)


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Does it fall under the home insurance umbrella?


it was a commercial insurance, I don't believe it was a regular home owner's policy from what I understand. Her house was in a trust for a LLC.


----------

